# Covid-19



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2020)

Scientists figure out how new coronavirus breaks into human cells


It could aid in drug development.




www.livescience.com





Covid-19 attaches to the angiotensin converting receptor to enter lung cells









Re: Preventing a covid-19 pandemic: ACE inhibitors as a potential risk factor for fatal Covid-19







www.bmj.com





If you are on an ACE inhibitor medication it may assist the virus



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32129518


Now might be a great time to discuss changing to an Angiotensin Receptor Blocker such as Losartan with your physician.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2020)

So is scar tissue permeable and should I double up on my benzo's? 

Just looking for an advantage.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2020)

My doctor just started me on Breo Elipta inhaler, and i have been afraid to use it thinking it may promote Covid 19! Plus i have been a little ill feeling ever since i went to the doctors...Swollen glands, scratchy eyes, etc....Hopefully just a cold, but who knows...plus i am in NY, the most infected state in the country...and supposed to leave on a cruise out of NYC in about 10 days!  My 5 friends I am going with all think i'm a big baby and they all want to go still, and one of them is an RN traveling with her child!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> So is scar tissue permeable and should I double up on my benzo's?
> 
> Just looking for an advantage.


I think it's toilet paper you're supposed to double down on!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> So is scar tissue permeable and should I double up on my benzo's?
> 
> Just looking for an advantage.


Don’t forget to huff lotsa hand sanitizer.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t forget to huff lotsa hand sanitizer.


Can't you just snort some for max protection? 

Sanitize every breath you take?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can't you just snort some for max protection?
> 
> Sanitize every breath you take?


We need a consensus of distillery workers.

maybe just one of these in each room loaded with 151


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2020)

Let the price gouging begin!! Just went for a gallon of generic bleach. Last week it was $2.99...this week $4.99 for the same exact bottle! And the governor said he wouldn't allow price gouging.  Hand sanitizer is no where to be found...Supposedly the state has prisoners MAKING it now, but it's not for sale to the public. Hey, at least people are finally washing their hands...well at least some people.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4501777


That strap is small even for my skinny hips.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Let the price gouging begin!! Just went for a gallon of generic bleach. Last week it was $2.99...this week $4.99 for the same exact bottle! And the governor said he wouldn't allow price gouging.  Hand sanitizer is no where to be found...Supposedly the state has prisoners MAKING it now, but it's not for sale to the public. Hey, at least people are finally washing their hands...well at least some people.


Gas is cheap tho. I filled up for $45 yesterday.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gas is cheap tho. I filled up for $45 yesterday.


It just dropped to below $2.00 here


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Scientists figure out how new coronavirus breaks into human cells
> 
> 
> It could aid in drug development.
> ...


Olmesartan, I'm good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> It just dropped to below $2.00 here


Damn that's cheap. We're $.92 per liter ($2.51 USD per gallon)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn that's cheap. We're $.92 per liter ($2.51 USD per gallon)


I drove 30 miles today (incidental to a Walmart trip) to pay $3.10 instead of the local $3.40 a gallon.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I drove 30 miles today (incidental to a Walmart trip) to pay $3.10 instead of the local $3.40 a gallon.


We have the pleasure of paying for "special" California gas. Edit: Traveling in the desert is measured by hours, not miles...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I drove 30 miles today (incidental to a Walmart trip) to pay $3.10 instead of the local $3.40 a gallon.


Advantage to living in a smaller town, everything is within a 8 min/5 mile drive, plus it's nice going to stores early in the AM before the crowds.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have the pleasure of paying for "special" California gas...


Yeah “engoodened” with oxygen, nitrogen and other deadweight ash atoms.
Triple threat:
lower specific heat
less range per tank
higher price per gallon.

Something tells me the big fuel manufacturers don’t see a problem, especially with number 3.
/rant


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Advantage to living in a smaller town, everything is within a 8 min/5 mile drive, plus it's nice going to stores early in the AM before the crowds.


I guess our town is a little too small. Any larger shopping is 15 miles away.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 11, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can't you just snort some for max protection?
> 
> Sanitize every breath you take?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Advantage to living in a smaller town, everything is within a 8 min/5 mile drive, plus it's nice going to stores early in the AM before the crowds.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess our town is a little too small. Any larger shopping is 15 miles away.


about 60K, so we have most everything and the larger cities are an hour or so and 70 miles away if you need that.


----------



## wascaptain (Mar 11, 2020)

does the virus live in a wet steam room, dry sauna , swiming pool, hot tub or cold plunge.

we got 9 cases in our state .....freaken me out. been staying out the gym....its killing me


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> It just dropped to below $2.00 here


$3.59 here; fuckin California


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> does the virus live in a wet steam room, dry sauna , swiming pool, hot tub or cold plunge.
> 
> we got 9 cases in our state .....freaken me out. been staying out the gym....its killing me


I haven't stopped going, bring your own lysol wipes and clean the equipment down before and after. If you're a member of a nice gym they're probably sterilizing all the equipment daily. I'm passing on all the group classes until this is over.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Olmesartan, I'm good.


That’s planning ahead


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn that's cheap. We're $.92 per liter ($2.51 USD per gallon)


I saw $1.94 after I paid $2.04 and I was happy with that. How low will it go...


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> about 60K, so we have most everything and the larger cities are an hour or so and 70 miles away if you need that.


About 3500 here, I said it is a small town...


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That’s planning ahead


Been taking it for years, seems to be the only one that works well.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I saw $1.94 after I paid $2.04 and I was happy with that. How low will it go...


$1.95 at the pump, $1.92 with shoppers card.

One station was selling at 1.89 but cash only.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2020)

ASM Expresses Concern About Coronavirus Test Reagent Shortages | ASM.org


ASM applauds CDC for revising their guidelines for COVID-19 testing to address supply shortage of PCR reagents.




asm.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

Tom Hanks and his wife tested positive in Australia


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tom Hanks and his wife tested positive in Australia


There is a joke in there, I'll find it


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> There is a joke in there, I'll find it


Wilson was patient #1.


----------



## tslonige (Mar 11, 2020)

$1.78 here, crazy low oil prices


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 11, 2020)

This just in! The first Austrailian corpses from this virus have apparently reanimated, and were spotted walking around and attacking people. It seems they are attempting to eat their victims' brains. This is gonna get worse before it gets better...


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn that's cheap. We're $.92 per liter ($2.51 USD per gallon)


$1.44au per litre US $3.54 a gal. When I got my license it was .27c a litre. That was only 20 years ago wtf


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This just in! The first Austrailian corpses from this virus have apparently reanimated, and were spotted walking around and attacking people. It seems they are attempting to eat their victims' brains. This is gonna get worse before it gets better...


Yay I get to use my Zombie machete. Stupid ass gun laws I’ll be running around with my compound bow.
Who am I kidding, I’m lazy as fuck I’ll probably just let one of em bite me. Change teams get in early before it’s the “cool” thing.
Do Zombie penis’s still get hard or should I pop some viagra and hope rigor mortis takes over. Time will tell


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

just gotta hope that your hard by the time rigor mortis kicks in if your flaccid when rigor mortis works not gonna please the zombie babes may u rest in piece @DustyDuke


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4502360​


Toilet paper shortages are starting to happen here too. I should probably get some today before it gets too crazy. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237259161987137536


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toilet paper shortages are starting to happen here too. I should probably get some today before it gets too crazy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237259161987137536


I did some grocery shopping yesterday, figured I'd also get some extra TP. Shelves are beginning to get bare, empty spaces in usually packed shelves. Interestingly, the cheap TP is what is depleted, deluxe stuff like Charmin and Northern quilted are readily available. So, I'm thinking do people shitting in their last days not want comfortable wiping? Or is this some half-assed solidarity with the folks who are out of paper?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)

within last 2 days, (and 4 cases of WHF [Woo-Hoo Flu], being reported in the state), sanitizer and masks all gone. Qts of 91% ISO, bleach, wipes and TP still plentiful in stores.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I did some grocery shopping yesterday, figured I'd also get some extra TP. Shelves are beginning to get bare, empty spaces in usually packed shelves. Interestingly, the cheap TP is what is depleted, deluxe stuff like Charmin and Northern quilted are readily available. So, I'm thinking do people shitting in their last days not want comfortable wiping? Or is this some half-assed solidarity with the folks who are out of paper?


I'm officially a hoarder. They were completely sold out of charmin ultra soft so I had to get the house brand limit two per customer.  I'm honestly getting a little freaked out about this. We have 19 cases in Toronto now. Several of them attended conferences and used public transit while viral so that number is going to skyrocket. I'm sure we're going to get it, my partner works in the fitness industry and she's constantly touching people. Tonight I'm going to beg her to take vacation and just stay home for a couple weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4502360​


I swear to god how stupid are people? They should be worrying about the other end, Kleenex! BTW the commissary shelves and local store shelves were empty.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially a hoarder. They were completely sold out of charmin ultra soft so I had to get the house brand limit two per customer.  I'm honestly getting a little freaked out about this. We have 19 cases in Toronto now. Several of them attended conferences and used public transit while viral so that number is going to skyrocket. I'm sure we're going to get it, my partner works in the fitness industry and she's constantly touching people. Tonight I'm going to beg her to take vacation and just stay home for a couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4502518




You have my address? 
I'll be here for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4502527
> 
> You have my address?
> I'll be here for you.


What is that? The new paperless office?


----------



## greg nr (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What is that? The new paperless office?


Looks like a bolt on bidet.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What is that? The new paperless office?





https://washlet.totousa.com/how-it-works




I dont endorse many products but I like this one.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 12, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4502542


Does that come in 120 grit or just 80?


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't stopped going, bring your own lysol wipes and clean the equipment down before and after. If you're a member of a nice gym they're probably sterilizing all the equipment daily. I'm passing on all the group classes until this is over.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Does that come in 120 grit or just 80?


this is 120, the 80 is for external hemorrhoid removal


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey..thanks in advance!! And I know ths ? doesn't pertain to covid19 exactly, but I was trying to like ur post. So I'm tech illiterate..an I know how to post a reply..obviously lol, but how do I simply like a post?


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> Hey..thanks in advance!! And I know ths ? doesn't pertain to covid19 exactly, but I was trying to like ur post Grass. So I'm tech illiterate..an I know how to post a reply..obviously lol, but how do I simply like a post?


----------



## greg nr (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> Hey..thanks in advance!! And I know ths ? doesn't pertain to covid19 exactly, but I was trying to like ur post. So I'm tech illiterate..an I know how to post a reply..obviously lol, but how do I simply like a post?


You need to cross a specific number of posts first.


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

greg nr said:


> You need to cross a specific number of posts first.


Ohh ic thanks man


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4502542


lol 2700 Gentle RPMs


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol 2700 Gentle RPMs


Can’t beat that sort of sales tripe lol

Wonder if there’s a “turbo” feature designed for human males in puberty daring each other.

“Go hard bro”
...and he did


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Can’t beat that sort of sales tripe lol
> 
> Wonder if there’s a “turbo” feature designed for human males in puberty daring each other.
> 
> ...


it has speed controls and accessories


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it has speed controls and accessories
> 
> View attachment 4502605
> 
> View attachment 4502595


 don’t leave that stripping disc on, unless you want your butt to look like this


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> don’t leave that stripping disc on, unless you want your butt to look like this
> 
> View attachment 4502606


this means war.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> don’t leave that stripping disc on, unless you want your butt to look like this
> 
> View attachment 4502606


lol I bet the buffing wheel would be a fun ride.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I bet the buffing wheel would be a fun ride.


not so much for males, I’m guessing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> not so much for males, I’m guessing


I thought women put their phones in their front pockets for that.??


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I thought women put their phones in their front pockets for that.??


Is front pocket a euphemism for ... ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

No. that would be the pouch under the pooch.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks like the apocalypse is here. Kid sent home early from school. District most likely closing. People running around wearing masks and gloves. Sanitizer, alcohol, spritz bottles, dry and canned goods all wiped out. I propose an emergency declaration permitting the distillation of alcohol at home.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I bet the booffing wheel would be a fun ride.


FIFY

SH420


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tom Hanks and his wife tested positive in Australia


I know right..ths shit ain't bias


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

Damn, basically no sports on TV this weekend. Supposed to rain anyway so I guess I'll catch up on sleep??


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

well this is nice lots of places are starting to close up oh great... well here it starts


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4502678
> View attachment 4502680
> 
> View attachment 4502681
> ...


However, the amount of time after this pathogen has been identified is extremely limited so the numbers are skewed lower due to that. Basically a smaller sample size, so less representative of the actual outcome.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2020)

I started making my own bootleg hand sanitizer. It's proprietary, but it's main ingredients are iso alcohol, gelatin, and some gummy bears for coloring. I'm selling it to passing cars for $50 per one oz. bottle, and I'm almost out. I'm working on a process to make TP out of old t-shirts and underwear. I'll let you guys know if I figure it out...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Some dean koontz book from 81'


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2020)

I kinda want to catch it and die. Just so I don't have to hear about it anymore.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)

All schools in our State will be closed from this coming Monday til April 3.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I kinda want to catch it and die. Just so I don't have to hear about it anymore.


Hey dude did you hear about the crazy new strain of lung aids going around? I think itx called corona something.. pretty wild


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> All schools in our State will be closed from this coming Monday til April 3.


RIP to their summer vacation time


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it has speed controls and accessories
> 
> View attachment 4502605
> 
> View attachment 4502595


Bet you could 3D print that.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Hey dude did you hear about the crazy new strain of lung aids going around? I think itx called corona something.. pretty wild


Just in time for tick seAson. Wanna meet me at the bar and get a corona with Lyme.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Disneyland closing tomorrow. Official. Probably out of liability not safety.


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> However, the amount of time after this pathogen has been identified is extremely limited so the numbers are skewed lower due to that. Basically a smaller sample size, so less representative of the actual outcome.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Hey dude did you hear about the crazy new strain of lung aids going around? I think itx called corona something.. pretty wild


Lmao love it!!


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2020)

This afternoon they called a disaster code at the hospital where my wife works. One of the largest in SW Va.

The odd part is it is a call out to management staff only. 
There was no information broadcast over the PA system, just the disaster code.
No action to be taken by non management staff.

The inside rumor, from the pharmacy staff, is corona has entered the hospital.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


>


That's Habib at the local dollar store franchise. The products were gone and I left my phone on the charger. But 3.99 for a $1 bottle of alcohol. And 5.99 for the non effective sanitizers according to handwritten postings. In the everything is a dollar store..?????????????????????


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2020)

Supply and demand.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Supply and demand.


I demand a larger supply of intelligent beings.


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> All schools in our State will be closed from this coming Monday til April 3.


It's great tht they are taking precautionary measures but I'm a lil stumped. I jus dnt think 2 1/2 weeks is nearly long enough imo. This shit still spreading at a rapid-pace. I mean..really..2 1/2 weeks. If in ur area it will remain a threat much longer than this time-frame


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> It's great tht they are taking precautionary measures but I'm a lil stumped. I jus dnt think 2 1/2 weeks is nearly long enough imo. This shit still spreading at a rapid-pace. I mean..really..2 1/2 weeks. If in ur area it will remain a threat much longer than this time-frame


You are a sheep....This will calm you....It is under control......Relax and stay tuned to faux news. People are STUPID!


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's Habib at the local dollar store franchise. The products were gone and I left my phone on the charger. But 3.99 for a $1 bottle of alcohol. And 5.99 for the non effective sanitizers according to handwritten postings. In the everything is a dollar store..?????????????????????


Yessir..price gauging is jus plain mf wrong..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bet you could 3D print that.


lol need to get a bigger printer. I can only do 300x300x400mm

Schools here will be shutdown for three weeks starting Monday. I'm hearing rumors that they're planning on shutting Toronto transit and the Go Trains to the outlying suburbs. Might as well turn the lights out if that's true. 

St. Patrick's Day is gonna suck this year.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> Yessir..price gauging is jus plain mf wrong..


Sad part is Habib is a really nice caring individual. I inquired as I am a regular customer. He said when people wanted a price on his entire stock, he raised the price so it would be available to more people.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2020)

Reposting this here for relevancy and hilarity...


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You are a sheep....This will calm you....It is under control......Relax and stay tuned to faux news. People are STUPID!


With what u said sounds like u would be calling me stupid. Obviously u dnt live by the expression "prepare for the worst an hope for the best. ALWAYS better to have a plan thn not to. I mean..seriously dude, why would u not prepare just in case? Makes no fuckin sense!! Hmmm..I'll excuse u though.. idiocracy prevails in ur case


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> St. Patrick's Day is gonna suck this year.


I'm gonna take a cue from the hipsters' sense of irony, and sit outside drinking Coronas...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You are a sheep....This will calm you....It is under control......Relax and stay tuned to faux news. People are STUPID!





home-grown said:


> With what u said sounds like u would be calling me stupid. Obviously u dnt live by the expression "prepare for the worst an hope for the best. ALWAYS better to have a plan thn not to. I mean..seriously dude, why would u not prepare just in case? Makes no fuckin sense!! Hmmm..I'll excuse u though.. idiocracy prevails in ur case


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> With what u said sounds like u would be calling me stupid. Obviously u dnt live by the expression "prepare for the worst an hope for the best. ALWAYS better to have a plan thn not to. I mean..seriously dude, why would u not prepare just in case? Makes no fuckin sense!! Hmmm..I'll excuse u though.. idiocracy prevails in ur case


My bad. That was my impression of the continuous brainwashing we are all subjected to by corporate media. I don't know you. Peace.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> With what u said sounds like u would be calling me stupid. Obviously u dnt live by the expression "prepare for the worst an hope for the best. ALWAYS better to have a plan thn not to. I mean..seriously dude, why would u not prepare just in case? Makes no fuckin sense!! Hmmm..I'll excuse u though.. idiocracy prevails in ur case


P.s. When your children are hungry , I'll feed them. Grew up poor and in the woods. LMAO.


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> P.s. When your children are hungry , I'll feed them. Grew up poor and in the woods. LMAO.


Dude I grew up an live in the sticks..I'm good, but ty so so much for ur kind words..I was literally touched lmmfao


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm gonna take a cue from the hipsters' sense of irony, and sit outside drinking Coronas...


lol we usually go to a local bar and have fuzzy leprechauns and watch people get shit faced. Probably skipping that unless everything clears up in a week.


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> This afternoon they called a disaster code at the hospital where my wife works. One of the largest in SW Va.
> 
> The odd part is it is a call out to management staff only.
> There was no information broadcast over the PA system, just the disaster code.
> ...


Update

That call was sent out to have management cancel group meetings that have guests expected from outside the hospital,
specifically those traveling from outside the local area. A precaution to keep unnecessary traffic from entering the building.

My wife's manager told her there is no "confirmed" corona cases in the hospital.

One of the doctors she works for has canceled his weekly Friday seminar for tomorrow and recommended she stay away.

Interoffice email shows heightened concern and is advising retired doctors should not come to previously
scheduled events.

Buckle up! This is sure to be a wild ride.







Don't panic his suit is for your protection.


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol we usually go to a local bar and have fuzzy leprechauns and watch people get shit faced. Probably skipping that unless everything clears up in a week.


Looks like u will be stayin at the crib..ths shit ain't passin in a weeks time bro!! I know..blows bad!!


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm gonna take a cue from the hipsters' sense of irony, and sit outside drinking Coronas...


Lmao excellent remark!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> Dude I grew up an live in the sticks..I'm good, but ty so so much for ur kind words..I was literally touched lmmfao


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> This afternoon they called a disaster code at the hospital where my wife works. One of the largest in SW Va.
> 
> The odd part is it is a call out to management staff only.
> There was no information broadcast over the PA system, just the disaster code.
> ...


Yea sounds like they're def keeping something under wraps


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4502797


Lol


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 12, 2020)

I get more nervous smoking bowls and joints with people as time goes. Gonna start wiping the nectar collectors off with lysol wipes lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol we usually go to a local bar and have fuzzy leprechauns and watch people get shit faced. Probably skipping that unless everything clears up in a week.


If you really must? I have access to this magical salve.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol we usually go to a local bar and have fuzzy leprechauns and watch people get shit faced. Probably skipping that unless everything clears up in a week.


Just casually show up belligerently drunk in a bubble


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4502797


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I get more nervous smoking bowls and joints with people as time goes. Gonna start wiping the nectar collectors off with lysol wipes lol.


36 leafs in a pack of papers. And being OCD I buy a half dozen or so of those aluminum 1 hitters, that look like cigarettes. To and for all his own. A couple bucks and it's a cheap gift.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 12, 2020)

I don’t know if it’s a thing everywhere but we don’t even have a test for it at our hospital. We have “screener questions” based on those answer would determine if you would be sent to the health department to be tested. 34 confirmed in Florida but none at my work but the county, yes. TPC golf tournament down the road had spectators today but no more starting with tomorrow’s round. This is definitely some crazy shit going on... stay safe fam. Stay in and enjoy your work


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I don’t know if it’s a thing everywhere but we don’t even have a test for it at our hospital. We have “screener questions” based on those answer would determine if you would be sent to the health department to be tested. 34 confirmed in Florida but none at my work but the county, yes. TPC golf tournament down the road had spectators today but no more starting with tomorrow’s round. This is definitely some crazy shit going on... stay safe fam. Stay in and enjoy your work


Trump and his HHS secretary are monopolizing and profiting on them. There are almost no tests available in the US. 10 at most in largest cities. Japan is supplying our armed forces in asian territory.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Just casually show up belligerently drunk in a bubble


My mind immediately goes back to that time in TC...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Just casually show up belligerently drunk in a bubble


I do have a couple 4' diameter zorb balls and a low alcohol tolerance.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do have a couple 4' diameter zorb balls and a low alcohol tolerance.


Have a couple of shots and climb in. That should preoccupy you until closing time.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My mind immediately goes back to that time in TC...


I dont remember.. and that's probably why you do lol


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do have a couple 4' diameter zorb balls and a low alcohol tolerance.


I thought you have a set of big balls.

Only this is what I pictured. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> I thought you have a set of big balls.
> 
> Only this is what I pictured. lol
> View attachment 4502833


I’ll guess at the price


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Just casually show up belligerently drunk in a bubble


Lol. Just make sure not to puke in the bubble...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)

I see the JH map caught the woo-hoo too. Imagine how many hits that site gets?







__





Live Coronavirus Map Used to Spread Malware – Krebs on Security






krebsonsecurity.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I see the JH map caught the woo-hoo too. Imagine how many hits that site gets?
> 
> View attachment 4502839
> 
> ...


That is just plain low.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> I thought you have a set of big balls.
> 
> Only this is what I pictured. lol
> View attachment 4502833


I picture wrecking balls. A path of apathy and anguish where she has so delicately tread.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

hope the medical systems are ready because I don't think they are


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do have a couple 4' diameter zorb balls and a low alcohol tolerance.


Do you contort? Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do have a couple 4' diameter zorb balls and a low alcohol tolerance.


You sound like a natural


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Just make sure not to puke in the bubble...


.... or the bra, there was that one time.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> .... or the bra, there was that one time.


A time noone remembers. Houdini puke


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> A time noone remembers. Houdini puke
> [/QUOTE Isn't that one where you miraculously escape the backsplash?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

This was an unnatural event, like a 435-yard hole in one.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

if me in Portugal


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I get more nervous smoking bowls and joints with people as time goes. Gonna start wiping the nectar collectors off with lysol wipes lol.


I feel ya bro..nothin wrong at all w ur thinkin..shit's real!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

"Sick of all these people thinking blurples are the shit." I like them in the last week as an add on. Pisses the plants off and they wanna die. Saves a couple days finishing.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "Sick of all these people thinking blurples are the shit." I like them in the last week as an add on. Pisses the plants off and they wanna die. Saves a couple days finishing.


so u swipe right on the blurple?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> View attachment 4502871
> View attachment 4502873
> View attachment 4502875


It's a beautiful world.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> so u swipe right on the blurple?


I swipe with blurple. Aint worth a full wipe.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is just plain low.


The malefactors should be hunted down and killed


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The malefactors should be hunted down and put to work on the Diamond Princess, then killed.


Fify


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> hope the medical systems are ready because I don't think they are


Na bro they're not. If ol man trump would have gotten on ths issue when he initially heard the news 2 1/2 months ago and started to prepare at tht time we would be in better shape imo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> I thought you have a set of big balls.
> 
> Only this is what I pictured. lol
> View attachment 4502833


I'll trade you balls.



curious2garden said:


> .... or the bra, there was that one time.


Well that's a story I'd like to hear.


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's a beautiful world.


I like ur attachments brother


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Do you contort? Lol


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> I like ur attachments brother


Just preparing users for the character they must consider upon interacting. Play nice and I'll remove it.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

and hes trying to not pay for it


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The malefactors should be hunted down and killed


No doubt!!


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just preparing users for the character they must consider upon interacting. Play nice and I'll remove it.


Who said I wanted u to remove lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> Who said I wanted u to remove lol


I love playful twisting of perception resulting in mind blowing anihilations of preconceived notions.


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I love playful twisting of perception resulting in mind blowing anihilations of preconceived notions.


I see tht..cool w me brother


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I love playful twisting of perception resulting in mind blowing anihilations of preconceived notions.





home-grown said:


> I see tht..cool w me brother


Is this foreplay?


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Is this foreplay?


touch me daddy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Is this foreplay?


It was until you prematurely ended it.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It was until you prematurely ended it.


u can too


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Is this foreplay?





MICHI-CAN said:


> I love playful twisting of perception resulting in mind blowing anihilations of preconceived notions.


Hey man is there no way to PM (not powdery mildew, but private message) on here?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 12, 2020)

I for one think they need to cancel all schools NOW!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> u can too


Lokie? Where's that measure? We are doin it again. Who's gonna help me? I need both hands to hold mine.


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It was until you prematurely ended it.


Lmmfao


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lokie? Where's that measure? We are doin it again. Who's gonna help me? I need both hands to hold mine.


My bad. That was a measer. Foreshortened version to increase the appearance of size. That'll work.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> Hey man is there no way to PM (not powdery mildew, but private message) on here?


Yeah dude. You just type [direct message @User] and type it out on any comment


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yeah dude. You just type [direct message @User] and type it out on any comment


Cool ty


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I for one think they need to cancel all schools NOW!


Just say you got symptoms and go until the government shows up. 

Life hacks.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lokie? Where's that measure? We are doin it again. Who's gonna help me? I need both hands to hold mine.


“tiny hands” joke here


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> Cool ty


You're welcome dude


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “tiny hands” joke here


I grew on my head. Nutes to the top.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I grew on my head. Nutes to the top.


Sorry no comprendo


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

El grande pinga. Su comprende?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> El grande pinga. Su comprende?


Tal vez ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Tal vez ...
> 
> View attachment 4502939


Si! me on a good day.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Si! me on a good day.


Me in my rose-colored memories


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Tal vez ...
> 
> View attachment 4502939


damn that's a big cock


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> damn that's a big cock


Where have we heard that before?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)

bbc


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> bbc
> 
> View attachment 4502955


You might want to run from that one.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

some nice black meat on that one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> some nice black meat on that one


It's dark meat if you must.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's dark meat if you must.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

you can judge but im already going to hell


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> you can judge but im already going to hell


I'll see ya there. All the cool kids are going.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 12, 2020)

Apparently has been on Lysol labels for a few years now lol


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 12, 2020)

Meet u There ill bring some of my marihuana with


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Breaking news:
My job has put all the extra toilet paper in a locked closet lol.. I wish I was kidding. It might be a shitty situation here


----------



## FORTUNECOOKIES (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)

So, just got back from Walmart. Absolutely NO tp, hand sanitizer, or ramen. But I drove around back of the store and there were 10 trucks waiting to unload. One of the drivers said usually only 2-3 trucks each morning.

This is the downside to JIT (Just In Time) inventory management systems. It takes a while for the supply chain to catch up to unusual consumer demand(s)








Just-in-Time (JIT): Definition, Example, and Pros & Cons


A just-in-time (JIT) inventory system is a management strategy that aligns raw-material orders from suppliers directly with production schedules.




www.investopedia.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> So, just got back from Walmart. Absolutely NO tp, hand sanitizer, or ramen. But I drove around back of the store and there were 10 trucks waiting to unload. One of the drivers said usually only 2-3 trucks each morning.
> 
> This is the downside to JIT (Just In Time) inventory management systems. It takes a while for the supply chain to catch up to unusual consumer demand(s)
> 
> ...


Perhaps the "One Road" Idea is not the best either.


----------



## 420God (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm glad I was ahead of the game by installing a bidet last year.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'll see ya there. All the cool kids are going.


I've got a bench reserved on the 9th level. Feel free to join us.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)

Most Important Coronavirus Question: Will I Get Sick And Die? – The Skeptical Cardiologist







theskepticalcardiologist.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4503325​


It's all downhill from here...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2020)

I will be departing in search of a cure shortly.

Prepare for the jump to light speed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 13, 2020)

18 more cases here  Our prime minister’s wife has a confirmed diagnosis and he and his children are in quarantine.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4503330
> I will be departing in search of a cure shortly.
> 
> Prepare for the jump to light speed.


That looks like the Avrocar.



It had a rather low max altitude.



Just don't bring home something worse.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just don't bring home something worse.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like the Avrocar.
> 
> View attachment 4503345
> 
> ...


I'm heading to the sun for clues.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2020)

Damnit, we just got a confirmation of a case down, outside quarantine zone on the base. They cancelled fiesta to, or at least till November. Wth?

On the bright side of things, just got gas for 1.89 a gal...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2020)

Fucking assholes, I'm cancelling my trip to the sun now.

I hope they all get diarrhea.

I just went on Amazon, 45 roll case of Scott Tissue available. For $74.99.

Profiteering jack off motherfuckers.

No cure for you!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2020)

Trump declares a national emergency over the coronavirus


By declaring a national emergency, a move he had resisted, President Trump frees up money to help states respond to the coronavirus pandemic.




www.latimes.com





Allegedly they are invoking the Stafford act. You realize at this point they can revoke HIPAA etc... and mobilize the military arm of the PHS things could get interesting.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Trump declares a national emergency over the coronavirus
> 
> 
> By declaring a national emergency, a move he had resisted, President Trump frees up money to help states respond to the coronavirus pandemic.
> ...


I just want my 8 roll pack of toilet paper. Lol.

Better take some cash out of the bank before martial law and frozen banks.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just want my 8 roll pack of toilet paper. Lol.
> 
> Better take some cash out of the bank before martial law and frozen banks.


Luckily one item I love to have extra of is my Ultra Soft Charmin. If that doesn't come back into stock I've been saving the census and ballots and other absorptive literature to 'press' into service. I have discontinued my Lisinopril and will manage my minimal hypertension with Lasix ::shrug:: I've laid in an impressive stock of alcohol although I need to step up my Sauv game.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2020)

I sure hope I don't have to use my ethyl alcohol stash for disinfectant. No alcohol (iso), no toilet paper, no hand sanitizer for on the road (dial soap and hot water not available in my truck).

Panic striken crazy people are losing it. Even my wife went through half her social security check in 2 days buying shit we don't need.

Calm down already!


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

I predict a Covid baby boom in 9 or so months. With no other sports to keep dudes occupied I think they'll turn to indoor sports...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I sure hope I don't have to use my ethyl alcohol stash for disinfectant. No alcohol (iso), no toilet paper, no hand sanitizer for on the road (dial soap and hot water not available in my truck).
> 
> Panic striken crazy people are losing it. Even my wife went through half her social security check in 2 days buying shit we don't need.
> 
> Calm down already!


Sounds like she needs a sample of your etoh stash!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I predict a Covid baby boom in 9 or so months. With no other sports to keep dudes occupied I think they;ll turn to indoor sports...


Be nice to be young enough to get in on that, lol.

My two adult babies are a handful enough though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Be nice to be young enough to get in on that, lol.
> 
> My two adult babies are a handful enough though.


Pregnancy is taking something seriously that was poked in fun.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, now, I'll take a weeks worth of these gains


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

It is only a matter of time before we receive news reports of home invasions by toilet paper pirates.


----------



## 420God (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It is only a matter of time before we receive news reports of home invasions by toilet paper pirates.


I'm waiting on fire calls incase anyone's stashes goes up.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2020)

Trump about to declare National Emergency in a few minutes. Watch Live -


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2020)

Schools are out until 30th as of now. Kids loving it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm delivering a lot of weed and the last few days since everyone's been staying in. After a midnight delivery last night, I decided to go to Jewel and get some groceries in what I assumed was going to be a practically empty store. The place was booming with customers, I guess a lot of people had the same idea. No iso or TP, very little bleach (had to pick up a couple of small bottles of bleach for grow room maintenance purposes). There was plenty of paper towel rolls, so I picked up a couple packs of Viva towels for my bum. I opened all doors and pushed my cart with my sleeves over my hands, and washed my hands for about a minute when I got home. I haven't touched my face when I'm out for years, so that is second nature for me. I also stopped by the storage locker and took out $4000 in cash to bring home. I'm SO glad I have over $100K stashed away, I'm quite frugal and could live off of that for years if I had to. Maybe real estate prices will hit the floor and I can finally buy a house. One last thing, Corona was on sale at Jewel, that made me smile...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, the kids school just got cancelled until at least March 30th. Welcome to the end of the fucking world!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm delivering a lot of weed and the last few days since everyone's been staying in. After a midnight delivery last night, I decided to go to Jewel and get some groceries in what I assumed was going to be a practically empty store. The place was booming with customers, I guess a lot of people had the same idea. No iso or TP, very little bleach (had to pick up a couple of small bottles of bleach for grow room maintenance purposes). There was plenty of paper towel rolls, so I picked up a couple packs of Viva towels for my bum. I opened all doors and pushed my cart with my sleeves over my hands, and washed my hands for about a minute when I got home. I haven't touched my face when I'm out for years, so that is second nature for me. I also stopped by the storage locker and took out $4000 in cash to bring home. I'm SO glad I have over $100K stashed away, I'm quite frugal and could live off of that for years if I had to. Maybe real estate prices will hit the floor and I can finally buy a house. One last thing, Corona was on sale at Jewel, that made me smile...


Your poor plumbing man. Go to home depot and buy a cheap bidet attachment.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Your poor plumbing man. Go to home depot and buy a cheap bidet attachment.


Lol. Nah, I've gone at least a month before using paper towels as TP, no problem on the plumbing, at least as far as I am aware. I've been wanting to get a bidet for years, I guess I'll order one from Amazon today...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Nah, I've gone at least a month before using paper towels as TP, no problem on the plumbing, at least as far as I am aware. I've been wanting to get a bidet for years, I guess I'll order one from Amazon today...


I dont know how I feel about wet butt cheeks after every poop. But yeah paper towels are bad for plumbing. Harder to break down


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2020)

On the bright side, Amazon deliveries are right on time. It's great that they don't give a fuck about their workers...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Trump about to declare National Emergency in a few minutes. Watch Live -


Man, could the BP CEO suck Trump's dick any harder? That was hard to watch. Looks like we're buying as much oil as we can right now as it is at such a record low, that seems smart...


----------



## 420God (Mar 13, 2020)

Schools are all out until the 6th of April here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm delivering a lot of weed and the last few days since everyone's been staying in. After a midnight delivery last night, I decided to go to Jewel and get some groceries in what I assumed was going to be a practically empty store. The place was booming with customers, I guess a lot of people had the same idea. No iso or TP, very little bleach (had to pick up a couple of small bottles of bleach for grow room maintenance purposes). There was plenty of paper towel rolls, so I picked up a couple packs of Viva towels for my bum. I opened all doors and pushed my cart with my sleeves over my hands, and washed my hands for about a minute when I got home. I haven't touched my face when I'm out for years, so that is second nature for me. I also stopped by the storage locker and took out $4000 in cash to bring home. I'm SO glad I have over $100K stashed away, I'm quite frugal and could live off of that for years if I had to. Maybe real estate prices will hit the floor and I can finally buy a house. One last thing, Corona was on sale at Jewel, that made me smile...


Don't worry about bleach, you're sitting on that 25 lbs of dry pool shock; soon that will make you another $100K


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I dont know how I feel about wet butt cheeks after every poop. But yeah paper towels are bad for plumbing. Harder to break down


I had been buying my TP from costco for years. It’s some good shit.
I’ve been using the stuff that Home depot sells. In the RV section. NO! Not the single ply shit, the double ply 

but you know what, i bet the costco paper dissolves plenty. I’m about to bust out an experiment here soon. I have a macerator pump on the trailer that i pump the black and grey to the septic tank. I bet it would be fine


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had been buying my TP from costco for years. It’s some good shit.
> I’ve been using the stuff that Home depot sells. In the RV section. NO! Not the single ply shit, the double ply
> 
> but you know what, i bet the costco paper dissolves plenty. I’m about to bust out an experiment here soon. I have a macerator pump on the trailer that i pump the black and grey to the septic tank. I bet it would be fine


Just syphon the tanks out with a cut up hose


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I dont know how I feel about wet butt cheeks after every poop. But yeah paper towels are bad for plumbing. Harder to break down


I just took a shit, and I remembered your advice. Instead of flushing the used paper towels, I just tossed them out of the window. Super easy, thanks for your wisdom


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Your poor plumbing man. Go to home depot and buy a cheap bidet attachment.


Roto Wipe ftw


----------



## dangledo (Mar 13, 2020)

Everyone's going for tp and sanitizer and I'm out here buying 50lbs of lump, ribs, pork, beef n beer. 

A meat induced corona coma if you will


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4503803


[media]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> [media]


Now squeal like a pig!


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 13, 2020)

just some things im thinking about now lol


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Now squeal like a pig!


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm delivering a lot of weed and the last few days since everyone's been staying in. After a midnight delivery last night, I decided to go to Jewel and get some groceries in what I assumed was going to be a practically empty store. The place was booming with customers, I guess a lot of people had the same idea. No iso or TP, very little bleach (had to pick up a couple of small bottles of bleach for grow room maintenance purposes). There was plenty of paper towel rolls, so I picked up a couple packs of Viva towels for my bum. I opened all doors and pushed my cart with my sleeves over my hands, and washed my hands for about a minute when I got home. I haven't touched my face when I'm out for years, so that is second nature for me. I also stopped by the storage locker and took out $4000 in cash to bring home. I'm SO glad I have over $100K stashed away, I'm quite frugal and could live off of that for years if I had to. Maybe real estate prices will hit the floor and I can finally buy a house. One last thing, Corona was on sale at Jewel, that made me smile...


Bet there's still pool shock on the shelves.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 14, 2020)

Quite the frantic pace this morning at RPK (We have 2 Kroger's in city, one, Poor Peoples Kroger (PPK) other, Rich People Kroger (RPK). You all would have been proud of the juicy, phlemgy cough I let erupt a few times


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm SO glad I have over $100K stashed away


Hello good friend and favorite person on RIU.

How many points a week will you be charging for small bridge loans if they declare martial law and freeze the banks?

You know I'm good for it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Just syphon the tanks out with a cut up hose
> View attachment 4503766


 A couple days ago I left a couple Bounty paper towels in my jeans pocket before I did laundry. (Seriously).

When I emptied the dryer, those paper towels came out of the dryer in near perfect original shape.

Select your own 'moral of the story'. That is all.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bet there's still pool shock on the shelves.


They're advancing! Quick activate the calcium hypochlorite reserves to defcon 3!


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A couple days ago I left a couple Bounty paper towels in my jeans pocket before I did laundry. (Seriously).
> 
> When I emptied the dryer, those paper towels came out of the dryer in near perfect original shape.
> 
> Select your own 'moral of the story'. That is all.


I'm thinking that as many times I'll be washing up each day I'll just multitask
to increase the smooth flow of my already harried scheduled.


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gas is cheap tho. I filled up for $45 yesterday.


wash your hands with gas


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 14, 2020)

Diagnostic Testing for the Novel Coronavirus


This Viewpoint explains the technical and regulatory challenges that hampered diagnostic testing for severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) during the early spread of infection in the US and considers the unintended consequences of making testing more widely available,...




jamanetwork.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2020)

ANC said:


> wash your hands with gas


Sounds like vaping, can't use a lighter with gas hands.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Diagnostic Testing for the Novel Coronavirus
> 
> 
> This Viewpoint explains the technical and regulatory challenges that hampered diagnostic testing for severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) during the early spread of infection in the US and considers the unintended consequences of making testing more widely available,...
> ...


McGuffin


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hello good friend and favorite person on RIU.
> 
> How many points a week will you be charging for small bridge loans if they declare martial law and freeze the banks?
> 
> You know I'm good for it. Thanks for your help!


Which small bridge are you offering for collateral?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A couple days ago I left a couple Bounty paper towels in my jeans pocket before I did laundry. (Seriously).
> 
> When I emptied the dryer, those paper towels came out of the dryer in near perfect original shape.
> 
> Select your own 'moral of the story'. That is all.


The Bounty didn’t mutiny! Nice.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Which small bridge are you offering for collateral?


I have a bridge to sell you if interested.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a bridge to sell you if interested.


Better be the Mackinac
I’d institute a new toll: one unused roll of Charmin


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Better be the Mackinac
> I’d institute a new toll: one unused roll of Charmin


Some people need that roll to make it across. Especially in the winter squalls.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Better be the Mackinac
> I’d institute a new toll: one unused roll of Charmin


Bet you could scalp them by charging 2 rolls, you know they been hording.
Charge them 1 bottle of hand sanitizer to exit, you know they got that too.

Never let a good crisis go to waste.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Which small bridge are you offering for collateral?



A & B Span are already levereged.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 14, 2020)

Social distancing...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

neosapien said:


> They're advancing! Quick activate the calcium hypochlorite reserves to defcon 3!


Very few of life’s problems can’t be solved with a strong enough oxidizer.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> No iso or TP, very little bleach (had to pick up a couple of small bottles of bleach for grow room maintenance purposes).


Am selling TP on Ebay for $10/roll, PM me if interested.
Joking of course, but people amaze sometimes in not such a good way.
Our running humor here at home has been how to improvise, with other household items should we ever run out.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 14, 2020)

It's funny I've had a cough from heartburn but everyone looks at me like I have the plague


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> It's funny I've had a cough from heartburn but everyone looks at me like I have the plague


Put it to use. Skip the lines. Thought about wearng a couple signs that stated: Showing Symptoms , if I had to go out.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Put it to use. Skip the lines. Thought about wearng a couple signs that stated: Showing Symptoms , if I had to go out.


so just wear a harness saying hello I am infected please move on both sides


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Put it to use. Skip the lines. Thought about wearng a couple signs that stated: Showing Symptoms , if I had to go out.





Gond00s said:


> so just wear a harness saying hello I am infected please move on both sides


Two problems:
(1) In CA that could be considered a terrorist threat (ymmv elsewhere), and
(2) They've activated the military arm of the NPHS (https://dcp.psc.gov/ccmis/). Doctors carrying guns are scary.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Two problems:
> (1) In CA that could be considered a terrorist threat (ymmv elsewhere), and
> (2) They've activated the military arm of the NPHS. Doctors carrying guns are scary.


I get tested for free. And what jury would convict a concerned citizen attempting to protect the community at large while obtaining items needed to self quarantine? Plus I'm safely quarantined in a cell.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I get tested for free. And what jury would convict a concerned citizen attempting to protect the community at large while obtaining items needed to self quarantine? Plus I'm safely quarantined in a cell.


LMAO. This is crazy. Just trying to remain positive and laugh while it is still an option.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I get tested for free. And *what jury would convict a concerned citizen attempting to protect the community at large while obtaining items needed to self quarantine*? Plus I'm safely quarantined in a cell.


Every single peer who felt the accused leveraged illness to cut a line and hinder their access to supplies. I think this could get fairly dicey. I had to go out early this morning and there were long lines waiting for the empty grocery stores to open, all congregated together! Anyway it's nice to be able to blow off steam on RIU.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Every single peer who felt the accused leveraged illness to cut a line and hinder their access to supplies. I think this could get fairly dicey. I had to go out early this morning and there were long lines waiting for the empty grocery stores to open, all congregated together! Anyway it's nice to be able to blow off steam on RIU.


I'm just waiting for the fools to end their chaos. Then I'll venture out again. Sometimes it's better to be a follower. But keep your head up. I think we'll be okay.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm just waiting for the fools to end their chaos. Then I'll venture out again. Sometimes it's better to be a follower. But keep your head up. I think we'll be okay.


Better fewer, but better


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Better fewer, but better


Acknowledged. No debate.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 14, 2020)

He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them


this got me good I love how at the end he says he doesn't want to be known as the scum that price gouges. people think a pandemic is a good time to make money lol people with no Morales


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Acknowledged. No debate.


That was a Lenin quote!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

Had to go to pharmacy for a Rx refill, thought I'd hit the grocery for a few items. Was just like the night before Thanksgiving, absolutely packed. No paper whatsoever(TP, Towels, napkins, kleenex),none or very little hard liquor, soda,bleach, canned soups, ramen etc. Annie and I chatted the other day and she noted a dearth of fresh produce, that happened here too. All those bags of ready to eat salad will go bad in a few days LOL. Thankfully, Nutella is plentiful. I walked out with one bag, normally three. Pretty exciting and my giggling didn't help their mood. This gonna be a hoot


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them
> 
> 
> this got me good I love how at the end he says he doesn't want to be known as the scum that price gouges. people think a pandemic is a good time to make money lol people with no *Morales*


What did that poor guy do?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What did that poor guy do?


Must have been something DIRTY.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> ~ Thankfully, Nutella is plentiful.


Just so long as there is Nutella





[/QUOTE]


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What did that poor guy do?


fuct with Fuentes, dumbshit


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Had to go to pharmacy for a Rx refill, thought I'd hit the grocery for a few items. Was just like the night before Thanksgiving, absolutely packed. No paper whatsoever(TP, Towels, napkins, kleenex),none or very little hard liquor, soda,bleach, canned soups, ramen etc. Annie and I chatted the other day and she noted a dearth of fresh produce, that happened here too. All those bags of ready to eat salad will go bad in a few days LOL. Thankfully, Nutella is plentiful. I walked out with one bag, normally three. Pretty exciting and my giggling didn't help their mood. This gonna be a hoot


I was kind of surprised that dry rice and beans (in bulk/lbs) were out too as I didn't think anyone knew how to cook using them anymore. And all of the alcohol based mouthwash(?). Like C2G says though, plenty of pool shock in stock.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just so long as there is Nutella


[/QUOTE]
I think you spent too long researching that "Collar" site.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

I think you spent too long researching that "Collar" site.
[/QUOTE]
The only true discipline is self-discipline.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think you spent too long researching that "Collar" site.


The only true discipline is self-discipline.
[/QUOTE]
Not very disciplined. Guess I need disciplining.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not very disciplined. Guess I need disciplining.


The previously teeming Chinese outsource market for that is oddly dry right now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I was kind of surprised that dry rice and beans (in bulk/lbs) were out too as I didn't think anyone knew how to cook using them anymore. And all of the alcohol based mouthwash(?). Like C2G says though, *plenty of pool shock in stock*.


I'd warrant less than 70% of the population would pick up on that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd warrant less than 70% of the population would pick up on that


More like 4 or 5 here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

I worded that wrong lol, only 30% or less would know that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I worded that wrong lol, only 30% or less would know that


Bromine, ammonia and lemon juice are a few more.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bromine, ammonia and lemon juice are a few more.


Whoa I haven’t combined those yet.

~ dusts off retort and trochar ~


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa I haven’t combined those yet.
> 
> ~ dusts off retort and trochar ~


I'm not sure that would be a cure all. Maybe an end all.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm not sure that would be a cure all. Maybe an end all.


Just so long as it is entertaining.

As a youngster I would perform weddings between water and sodium metal.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just so long as it is entertaining.
> 
> As a youngster I would perform weddings between water and sodium metal.


iodine crystals and bleach got me tossed out of chemistry class.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just so long as it is entertaining.
> 
> As a youngster I would perform weddings between water and sodium metal.


In HS I chucked a 1/2 kilo of sodium into a pond at Lakeside Golf course; I was banned for life LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> iodine crystals and bleach got me tossed out of chemistry class.


What does that combo do?

I have had good times with the product of iodine + ammonia.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> iodine crystals and bleach got me tossed out of chemistry class.


I got detention for iodine crystals and ammonia, painted all the wastebaskets with it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What does that combo do?
> 
> I have had good times with the product of iodine + ammonia.


When dried it becomes the pop in those little noisemakers you throw on the ground. When spinkled on the floor outside shower in locker room, they make big trouble.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I got detention for iodine crystals and ammonia, painted all the wastebaskets with it.


One fine day I made a nitrogen iodide minefield in the basement.
By some remarkable coincidence that was the day mama decided to have my 10th-grade history teacher over.
She had the unfortunate impulse to show my basement lab iff to him.

She walked right on through.

He made it halfway and under his shoe BANG

He leapt straight up. When he landed it was BANGBANG.

Mama reported that he froze, white of face, wondering what next to do.

Bwahaa


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> When dried it becomes the pop in those little noisemakers you throw on the ground. When spinkled on the floor outside shower in locker room, they make big trouble.


I am almost certain you mean ammonia and not bleach.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa I haven’t combined those yet.
> 
> ~ dusts off retort and trochar ~


_hmmmm {{digs out TM 31-210}}_


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I got detention for iodine crystals and ammonia, painted all the wastebaskets with it.


My Waterloo was sodium chlorate (refined from Solidox pellets) plus red phosphorus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My Waterloo was sodium chlorate (refined from Solidox pellets) plus red phosphorus.


Shame Solidox is discontinued, that shit was great


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am almost certain you mean ammonia and not bleach.


My bad. Almost 4 decades ago. And my chemistry crescendo was rum and coke. Degenerative neuron syndrome took over shortly after.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Shame Solidox is discontinued, that shit was great


I still have a coupla pounds of 2x recrystallized chlorate. A mix of that, sulfur and Vaseline could be loaded into the skirt of a 177 pellet. Load it in the cheapie air rifle skirt-first and fire at something hard. Good times.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

I just enjoyed burning the little strips of magnesium, and setting my finger on fire (for affect) with the alcohol from the lab alcohol burners.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

Tannerite is still available...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I still have a coupla pounds of 2x recrystallized chlorate. A mix of that, sulfur and Vaseline could be loaded into the skirt of a 177 pellet. Load it in the cheapie air rifle skirt-first and fire at something hard. Good times.


Just the vaseline does the same thing. Called dieseling. I use it with a 7mm air rifle. Sounds like a 22.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

Ever play with the Jetex and Estes rocket fuel pellets? Fun times


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just enjoyed burning the little strips of magnesium, and setting my finger on fire (for affect) with the alcohol from the lab alcohol burners.


Please avoid flaming shots.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just the vaseline does the same thing. Called dieseling. I use it with a 7mm air rifle. Sounds like a 22.


Well shit here I thought I’d discovered something


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever play with the Jetex and Estes rocket fuel pellets? Fun times


Sweet mama yes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tannerite is still available...


Tannerite and black powder cannons. Lets make some noise. And Bangsite for the kiddies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

If kids did that now, it would go on their permanent records


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever play with the Jetex and Estes rocket fuel pellets? Fun times


Estes fuel ground fine, a used seltzer cartridge and a bit of green fuse heehee

Turned many a mailbox into a flat cross of sheet metal on a stick with that combo


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever play with the Jetex and Estes rocket fuel pellets? Fun times


I destroyed all my Star Wars and Star Trek originals that I could be living comfortable off now.


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2020)

Permanganate is cheap, I stock it for my aquariums, it will pretty much oxidise anything organic


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tannerite and black powder cannons. Lets make some noise. And Bangsite for the kiddies.


Bangsite comes up porn for me


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

ANC said:


> Permanganate is cheap, I stock it for my aquariums


Hard to find in USA


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2020)

I can get it in the pharmacy here, some people keep it in first aid kits


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Estes fuel ground fine, a used seltzer cartridge and a bit of green fuse heehee
> 
> Turned many a mailbox into a flat cross of sheet metal on a stick with that combo


Add match heads to that combo and you could punch a basketball sized hole in a cinderblock wall


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

ANC said:


> I can get it in the pharmacy here


Nice
Add glycerin for instant fire.

I used to float it on sulfuric to make manganese heptoxide.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bangsite comes up porn for me


Search antique mining light fuel. Forget the actual name.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Add match heads to that combo and you could punch a basketball sized hole in a cinderblock wall


Matches were a watched item in my house; never figured out why


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Search antique mining light fuel. Forget the actual name.


Calcium carbide? None in the stores where I grew up (perhaps for the best)


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Calcium carbide? None in the stores where I grew up (perhaps for the best)


You could get it a good toy stores, for the carbide cannons


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Calcium carbide? None in the stores where I grew up (perhaps for the best)


Cannons were a big thing at the hobby shops and gun stores in the 70's-80's here.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You could get it a good toy stores, for the carbide cannons


Not where I grew up, DC suburbs


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not where I grew up, DC suburbs


Go figure. What do they have to fear?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Go figure. What do they have to fear?


Dunno. It was what it was. Taught me some improvisational chemistry though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

"Since a means for producing a consistent gas charge was important, a special granulated form (about 1 mm grains) of calcium carbide was trademarked as Bangsite in 1952. It could be easily metered in a dispensing mechanism, and *promotional materials emphasized that Bangsite was difficult to abuse by hammering, lighting with a match and other things young boys might tr*y."


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dunno. It was what it was. Taught me some improvisational chemistry though.


I was raised by a gun and knife fanatic survivalist type. Learned alot from that over the years.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I was raised by a gun and knife fanatic survivalist type. Learned alot from that over the years.


My folks weren’t gunny at all. On my 21st birthday I was in a local shop pulling the trigger (...) on a .357 revolver. Thus began my gun-accumulating phase.

These days my hoard is 1/2 of its maximum.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My folks weren’t gunny at all. On my 21st birthday I was in a local shop pulling the trigger (...) on a .357 revolver. Thus began my gun-accumulating phase.
> 
> These days my hoard is 1/2 of its maximum.


You only need one. And it can acquire more if needed.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You only need one. And it can acquire more if needed.


I am not at all suited to a Road Warrior universe.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am not at all suited to a Road Warrior universe.


Suited. Just too spoiled by convenience.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Suited. Just too spoiled by convenience.


As evidenced by the big spoiler


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As evidenced by the big spoiler


They are synonymous.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

Wow. Jut did some surfing. D.O.D. is deploying troops. Establishing quarantine centers and setting up check points. And we are worried about the flu?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm not crazy about the name Covid-19. Can we all start calling it Wuhan Lung Punch-20?


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Truly the lord of the ring


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Truly the lord of the ring


Horde of the ring.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Horde of the ring.


Hoard of the bogroll


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hoard of the bogroll


Sounds like you have another trilogy to pen.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sounds like you have another trilogy to pen.


The first volume: The Porta-Hobbit


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The first volume: The Porta-Hobbit


Where we first encounter the compulsory temptation of the "Bogroll".


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Where we first encounter the compulsory temptation of the "Bogroll".


(raises staff and sword) you shall not pass gas!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Where we first encounter the compulsory temptation of the "Bogroll".


BRB. Need some popcorn to finish this presentation.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2020)

It would make sense to have a version of smaug in this presentation



Only more brown... ass-uming the journey will lead to wiping him out?

SH420


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

Things may get interesting in here in TnT.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> Things may get interesting in here in TnT.


Started here Thursday.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

All bars restaurants and cafes movies close in France


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

A news caster just commented " Don't go out unless have to. Stay in and enjoy life".

My cynical, droll state of mind heard, 

"Stay in and HIDE FOR YOUR LIVES".


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> All bars restaurants and cafes movies close in France


quelle merde


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> A news caster just commented " Don't go out unless have to. Stay in and enjoy life".
> 
> My cynical, droll state of mind heard,
> 
> "Stay in and HIDE FOR YOUR LIVES".


I remember a sci- fi novel that had a very short chapter.
“They’re here RUN HIDE RUN HIDE RUN HIDE ... “


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Forgive me, I need a comical break...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

Welcome, GWN 



I check this fucking site more than I check Morningstar portfolio, sad


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

Airports Reel as New Coronavirus Screening Goes into Effect (Published 2020)


Conditions improved Sunday, after travelers from Europe waited in lines as long as seven hours for screening on Saturday.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tom Hanks and his wife tested positive in Australia


Voluntarily stranded with Wilson this time.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Looks like the apocalypse is here. Kid sent home early from school. District most likely closing. People running around wearing masks and gloves. Sanitizer, alcohol, spritz bottles, dry and canned goods all wiped out. I propose an emergency declaration permitting the distillation of alcohol at home.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hard to find in USA


Didn't Bob Lazar(?) have a company that sold all kinds of chemicals/reagents and off the wall stuff?


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

Plenty of beer and wine at the stores this morning. Dairy all cleaned out except eggs. Paper towels but no TP not even the expensive brands. No ISO/liquid hand soap/sanitizer/water, some bar soap. Any vitamins/supplements with C in them, gone. Only expensive NSAIDs left. Pool chemicals untouched. All boxed foods/tuna fish gone. Plenty of coffee, skids of sugar and flour sitting in the aisles. .


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Didn't Bob Lazar(?) have a company that sold all kinds of chemicals/reagents and off the wall stuff?


Yes! United Nuclear






United Nuclear , Scientific Equipment & Supplies


United Nuclear : - What's New Radiation and Nuclear Chemistry Tools And Equipment Electronic & Electrical General Science General Interest Neodymium Magnets Gift Certificates Area 51 Restricted to UPS Only Element Samples High Voltage Solar Power Scales Chemistry, physics, biology, radioactive




unitednuclear.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yes! United Nuclear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, how could I forget my go-to place for radioactive isotopes to prank the DHS? lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd warrant less than 70% of the population would pick up on that


Probably why it's still there


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> Things may get interesting in here in TnT.


Probably explains why there hasn't been a Bobby Z ( @Bobby schmeckle ) sighting. He's off fucking trout!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Plenty of beer and wine at the stores this morning. Dairy all cleaned out except eggs. Paper towels but no TP not even the expensive brands. No ISO/liquid hand soap/sanitizer/water, some bar soap. Any vitamins/supplements with C in them, gone. Only expensive NSAIDs left. Pool chemicals untouched. All boxed foods/tuna fish gone. Plenty of coffee, skids of sugar and flour sitting in the aisles. .


My wife asked if I was worried about the economic impact on our business. I said if anything we are going to get busier because more people are going to be staying home, using their pools way more than they usually do. The vast majority of our clients have plenty of disposable income. Then just yesterday I got 2 phone calls of people wanting their pools open because the kids are off school. It's March 15th lol. Pretty sure we're going to do pretty well this year.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Probably explains why there hasn't been a Bobby Z ( @Bobby schmeckle ) sighting. He's off fucking trout!


He's buried in snow, the trout are sleeping.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> He's buried in snow, the trout are sleeping.


Best time to sneak up on them.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Best time to sneak up on them.


Have to get the snow shoe/wader combo outfit.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2020)

We do trout all year


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> We do trout all year


Stream fishing closes in winter here, opens in April.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2020)

It just dawned on me, not that I give a shit, but Harry may have bailed too prematurely: Liz and Chuck are covid preferred demographic, Bill may or may not. Harry could just very well be at the head of the succession line in a month or so


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It just dawned on me, not that I give a shit, but Harry may have bailed too prematurely: Liz and Chuck are covid preferred demographic, Bill may or may not. Harry could just very well be at the head of the succession line in a month or so


Coronation to follow


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> We do trout all year


Brookies, Browns, Rainbows, Salmon and Steelies. They close the Lakers for a bit though. Damn nasty swimming cans of Crisco anyways.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2020)

I don't mean to alarm anyone, but there's suddenly a fucking tank in the park across the street from my mother in laws house.

97 year old birthday party today, and I am forced to announce I won't be attending any more birthday parties here for at least 2 months. Or maybe a year which is when the next one would be.

I feel safer with the tank, we'll just shoot shells at the virus if necessary.

Nothing widespread here yet, good opportunity to say goodbye to family members who might not make it.

Good luck to all, I'm climbing into the cave soon and just leaving for groceries when necessary. If there are any left.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4505061
> I don't mean to alarm anyone, but there's suddenly a fucking tank in the park across the street from my mother in laws house.
> 
> 97 year old birthday party today, and I am forced to announce I won't be attending any more birthday parties here for at least 2 months. Or maybe a year which is when the next one would be.
> ...


Looks to be monument. LOL. I have an armory just over a mile down the road with two working ones in the front yard. And a parking lot full of them and support vehicles.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4505061
> I don't mean to alarm anyone, but there's suddenly a fucking tank in the park across the street from my mother in laws house.
> 
> 97 year old birthday party today, and I am forced to announce I won't be attending any more birthday parties here for at least 2 months. Or maybe a year which is when the next one would be.
> ...


That plaque was a nice touch, nothing to see here, move along


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4505061
> I don't mean to alarm anyone, but there's suddenly a fucking tank in the park across the street from my mother in laws house.
> 
> 97 year old birthday party today, and I am forced to announce I won't be attending any more birthday parties here for at least 2 months. Or maybe a year which is when the next one would be.
> ...


I was doing "stuff" in support of the F-22 program at Ft Irwin in the Mojave desert. They trained on M1A2 Abrams tanks out there, they can haul ass across the desert.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4505061
> I don't mean to alarm anyone, but there's suddenly a fucking tank in the park across the street from my mother in laws house.
> 
> 97 year old birthday party today, and I am forced to announce I won't be attending any more birthday parties here for at least 2 months. Or maybe a year which is when the next one would be.
> ...


Add a hydraulic 3 point to the rear and that would be a sweet all weather farm tractor


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was doing "stuff" in support of the F-22 program at Ft Irwin in the Mojave desert. They trained on M1A2 Abrams tanks out there, they can haul ass across the desert.


I have seen GE testing them along US 31 at their production facility. Pacing cars on a dirt two track while hold the turret on them. In-Fing-Sane!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have seen GE testing them along US 31 at their production facility. Pacing cars on a dirt two track while hold the turret on them. In-Fing-Sane!


Those robotic turrets are game-changers. Sorta explains why the Desert Storm ground war was so amazingly lopsided.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Add a hydraulic 3 point to the rear and that would be a sweet all weather farm tractor


If you can get close enough to it.

It's frequently crawling with 10 year old guerillas and surrounded by milfs, definitely something going on over there.


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you can get close enough to it.
> 
> 
> It's frequently crawling with 10 year old guerillas and surrounded by milfs, definitely something going on over there.


MILFs?

Volunteering as a Big Brother/Big Sister there could have some additional incentives.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

*Top Coronavirus Task Force Expert Says Please, *Please*, Stop Socializing*








Top Coronavirus Task Force Expert Says Please, *Please*, Stop Socializing


Dr. Anthony Fauci, one of the world's leading disease experts, spoke during a weekend of chaos at airports, a rising death toll, and more lockdowns.




www.vice.com


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

_Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine (R) on Sunday announced he would order all bars and restaurants in the state to close as the country grapples with the growing COVID-19 pandemic.

"We will be issuing an order closing all bars and restaurants in #Ohio beginning at 9:00 tonight," DeWine tweeted.
The governor said that establishments would be allowed to continue carry-out and delivery services._


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine (R) on Sunday announced he would order all bars and restaurants in the state to close as the country grapples with the growing COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> "We will be issuing an order closing all bars and restaurants in #Ohio beginning at 9:00 tonight," DeWine tweeted.
> The governor said that establishments would be allowed to continue carry-out and delivery services._


There will be riots if they do this in Wisconsin.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

420God said:


> There will be riots if they do this in Wisconsin.


I was thinking what about all these kids that have zero clue how to cook anything. I could see a certain demographic nearly starving.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking what about all these kids that have zero clue how to cook anything. I could see a certain demographic nearly starving.


Looks like we're doing the cooking. Everyone eats at my house.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking what about all these kids that have zero clue how to cook anything. I could see a certain demographic nearly starving.


IKR? All the Kraft mac 'n cheese is gone off the shelf!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

420God said:


> There will be riots if they do this in Wisconsin.


I have been saying this for a while now....the food riots will be worse than the virus......time to dig in..


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

Lots of kids are gonna suffer with all the school closings....up to 50% of young students get their main meals at school......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have been saying this for a while now....the food riots will be worse than the virus......time to dig in..


I hope not. But too many people are box to mic.. Store today; fresh chicken, tv dinners, pizzas, frozen dinners, butter, frozen catfish, bologna, cheap hot dogs and ramen noodles all gone. Fruit is down due to imports slowing for 6 weeks. Vegetables in stock. Fresh meat is going on sale at the end of the week according to the actual butcher at my store. Plugging my other deep freeze in.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope not. But too many people are box to mic.. Store today; fresh chicken, tv dinners, pizzas, frozen dinners, butter, frozen catfish, bologna, cheap hot dogs and ramen noodles all gone. Fruit is down due to imports slowing for 6 weeks. Vegetables in stock. Fresh meat is going on sale at the end of the week according to the actual butcher at my store. Plugging my other deep freeze in.


ammo will be gone next.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> ammo will be gone next.....


Sad part is only to pillage hoard. Very few purchased in the notion of the next meal.


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking what about all these kids that have zero clue how to cook anything. I could see a certain demographic nearly starving.


Not all of the shelves were bare last night.







They will survive.







or not.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> Not all of the shelves were bare last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And an outstanding thank you to mom's everywhere. Kid's are pigs.


----------



## efi2 (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> So, just got back from Walmart. Absolutely NO tp, hand sanitizer, or ramen. But I drove around back of the store and there were 10 trucks waiting to unload. One of the drivers said usually only 2-3 trucks each morning.
> 
> This is the downside to JIT (Just In Time) inventory management systems. It takes a while for the supply chain to catch up to unusual consumer demand(s)
> 
> ...


Big discounts comming .overstocked


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> ammo will be gone next.....


Oh well, should have planned ahead, esp in Calif. I saw it coming (ammo) a few years ago and built up my stockpile before last summer's new law


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh well, should have planned ahead, esp in Calif. I saw it coming (ammo) a few years ago and built up my stockpile before last summer's new law


got any 5.56 you want to part with?.....12ga?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> got any 5.56 you want to part with?.....12ga?


Not to part with


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh well, should have planned ahead, esp in Calif. I saw it coming (ammo) a few years ago and built up my stockpile before last summer's new law


Been collecting tire weights, batteries and 80's ankle weights. "When ballots don't count..cast lead instead." Lol.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Not to part with


Damn i could use another 1000rnds


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm hoarding .177.. I don't know how to make powder and 1300FPS will work on anything here.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm hoarding .177.. I don't know how to make powder and 1300FPS will work on anything here.


I bought several tins of .177 also....awesome survival tool. Lots of big fat Grey squirrels in the oak trees on our farm...lots of quail too


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Damn i could use another 1000rnds


Your farm appears quite defensible. Aim small miss small


----------



## ismann (Mar 15, 2020)

I remember after Obama was elected, .22LR disappeared.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Your farm appears quite defensible. Aim small miss small


I should have dug more foxholes...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I bought several tins of .177 also....awesome survival tool


I lucked into a 48# pallet of german match grade, assorted purposes at an unclaimed freight auction.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

ismann said:


> I remember after Obama was elected, .22LR disappeared.


Due to hype and lies. Not the highest titled slave in history.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> ammo will be gone next.....


I did notice all the ammo at Meijers and Walmart was gone! Plenty of dog and cat food.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I lucked into a 48# pallet of german match grade, assorted purposes at an unclaimed freight auction.


Ues a little Vaseline and you can increase velocity....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I lucked into a 48# pallet of german match grade, assorted purposes at an unclaimed freight auction.


$11.84 + $5 pallet jack rental. Almost felt guilty.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I did notice all the ammo at Meijers and Walmart was gone! Plenty of dog and cat food.


Why buy the pets food? They are the food. Although ....the dog.......the wife.... canibalism??? Damn this is gonna suck. LAUGH PEOPLE!


----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2020)

*Stock futures drop -- hit 'limit down' -- even as Fed slashes rates; Dow futures off 1,000 points*
Source: *CNBC*

Stock futures plunged Sunday night even after the Federal Reserve embarked on a massive monetary stimulus campaign to curb slower economic growth amid the coronavirus outbreak. While the central bank’s actions may help ease the functioning of markets, many investors said they would ultimately want to see coronavirus cases peaking and falling in the U.S. before it was safe to take on risk and buy equities again




Read more: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/15/traders-await-futures-open-after-fed-cuts-rates-launches-easing-program.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine (R) on Sunday announced he would order all bars and restaurants in the state to close as the country grapples with the growing COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> "We will be issuing an order closing all bars and restaurants in #Ohio beginning at 9:00 tonight," DeWine tweeted.
> The governor said that establishments would be allowed to continue carry-out and delivery services._


Neighboring governor DeWine said on TV yesterday that he believes there may be 100,000 covid-19 infections in Ohio right now. 

I also stumbled across a live YouTube broadcast earlier today out of Ohio with DeWine, his chief medical officer and his lieutenant Gov. painting a very gloomy picture going forward.

You're always better off with the truth no matter how ugly.

And it is getting ugly.


----------



## ismann (Mar 15, 2020)

Mortality rate in Italy is 7%... that's nuts.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

ismann said:


> Mortality rate in Italy is 7%... that's nuts.


Millions of Americans are going to die......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Millions of Americans are going to die......


Easy. Speculation and hypothesis at this time. Mathematicians not doctors. Has China exceed 4 digits? More densely populated and compressed. Origin. Watch that neighborhood for better guestimates on percents.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Easy. Speculation and hypothesis at this time. Mathematicians not doctors. Has China exceed 4 digits? More densely populated and compressed. Origin. Watch that neighborhood for better guestimates on percents.


Have you seen the draconian steps that China has taken?....we aren't doing anything like that here. That's why it will be much worse here....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

ismann said:


> Mortality rate in Italy is 7%... that's nuts.


Italy has europes #2 rated health care system.......America?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Have you seen the draconian steps that China has taken?....we aren't doing anything like that here. That's why it will be much worse here....


We do have a problem. Fortunately most of us can spit without hitting anyone. I saw gloves and bleach wipes everywhere I went. Everything was being handled with bleach. We the people are actually disinfecting our own cages.` We humans are stupid. But our instincts keep us evolving.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking what about all these kids that have zero clue how to cook anything. I could see a certain demographic nearly starving.


We are having 3 friends of my sons tomorrow. Stage 3 de-con at the back landing. Looks like burrito Monday. Day care and supervision are the first problems I'm encountering.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We do have a problem. Fortunately most of us can spit without hitting anyone. I saw gloves and bleach wipes everywhere I went. Everything was being handled with bleach. We the people are actually disinfecting our own cages.` We humans are stupid. But our instincts keep us evolving.


We have a problem alright.

You need to trust the public health officials when they say something in time of crisis. But there has been an erosion in government trust going back 50 or 60 years and now people are going to die because of it.

Too many people believe facebook more than broadcast news and people can post anything on the internet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2020)

ismann said:


> Mortality rate in Italy is 7%... that's nuts.


Italy has the top end of of the vulnerable demographic: old people. There have been articles for the past 15 yrs about low birth rates and thereby not replacing the decreasing population, adult children not leaving the nest and starting own families, small towns paying people to move there giving them free housing, etc. Possibly not as bad as Italy, the US will likely be hit bad because we have the perfect demographic as well; middle class older people with underlying health problems. The older one is the death rates go up significantly with Covid.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Ues a little Vaseline and you can increase velocity....


I'm aware of that. Highly inaccurate though. Played with it with my 7mm pondering deer and flatter trajectory.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Ues a little Vaseline and you can increase velocity....





doublejj said:


> Have you seen the draconian steps that China has taken?....we aren't doing anything like that here. That's why it will be much worse here....


What do I use to decrease velocity. Like my heart and might like to feel the sides. LOL. Sick, wrong and universal.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes Virginia, there is a Santa Clause.

Zero bread, but I'm sure there will be some tomorrow morning.

Kinda like stories I heard from my parents about the depression. You went to the store every day to see what they had that day. And you bought what you had money for.

Welcome to March, 2020.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4505535Yes Virginia, there is a Santa Clause.
> 
> Zero bread, but I'm sure there will be some tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


On the brightside T.P. will be cheap when no one has bought any in 3 months.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4505535Yes Virginia, there is a Santa Clause.
> 
> Zero bread, but I'm sure there will be some tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Flour, water, salt and fire. You have bread.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Flour, water, salt and fire. You have bread.


I made three loaves yesterday with that exact recipe. Made my own sourdough starter from flour and water and used that as the yeast. No other ingredients.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Millions of Americans are going to die......


 I respect your service and I thank you. Welcome home. But I do wish you would chill a bit. This does not help at all. As someone that has been through hell and back (you) we could all use a little assurance. Going on about stocking ammo, millions of deaths and food shortages just drives the panic levels through the roof. It's the last thing we need right now. Be glad you dont need to find diapers or wipes which are completely sold out.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I made three loaves yesterday with that exact recipe. Made my own sourdough starter from flour and water and used that as the yeast. No other ingredients.


Starter takes a minute. This is moments and kneading, temp and cooking method can make it 100 different products.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I respect your service and I thank you. Welcome home. But I do wish you would chill a bit. This does not help at all. As someone that has been through hell and back (you) we could all use a little assurance. Going on about stocking ammo, millions of deaths and food shortages just drives the panic levels through the roof. It's the last thing we need right now. Be glad you dont need to find diapers or wipes which are completely sold out.


Hydrogen peroxide and mineral oil. Diapers? Cotton and some clothespins.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Starter takes a minute. This is moments and kneading, temp and cooking method can make it 100 different products.


True that. I use a pretty traditional old school method. Takes a full 24 hours before the dough hits the oven in a cast iron pot.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm aware of that. Highly inaccurate though. Played with it with my 7mm pondering deer and flatter trajectory.


My 7MM mag has a flat trajectory...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 15, 2020)

COVID-19 restrictions sparking a run on cannabis stores


As cities across North America and Europe shut down, consumers line up to stock up at legal stores.




www.leafly.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

greg nr said:


> True that. I use a pretty traditional old school method. Takes a full 24 hours before the dough hits the oven in a cast iron pot.


My teachers would be in their hundreds. Had I only understood what I was being shown.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I respect your service and I thank you. Welcome home. But I do wish you would chill a bit. This does not help at all. As someone that has been through hell and back (you) we could all use a little assurance. Going on about stocking ammo, millions of deaths and food shortages just drives the panic levels through the roof. It's the last thing we need right now. Be glad you dont need to find diapers or wipes which are completely sold out.


Point taken....right now i kinda feel like i just heard the "Thump" of mortar tubes and just don't know which way to run...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Point taken....right now i kinda feel like i just heard the "Thump" of mortar tubes and just don't know which way to run...


Duck and cover. My uncle swore it was better to be hit than winged.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> COVID-19 restrictions sparking a run on cannabis stores
> 
> 
> As cities across North America and Europe shut down, consumers line up to stock up at legal stores.
> ...


I'll sell my stash for TP LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Point taken....right now i kinda feel like i just heard the "Thump" of mortar tubes and just don't know which way to run...


PTSD......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll sell my stash for TP LOL


Friends in the office cleaning business would be good to know.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll sell my stash for TP LOL


I may not have a job, but it looks like I have a cash crop at least.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I may not have a job, but it looks like I have a cash crop at least.


You still know people that pay for it? My world must be small.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I may not have a job, but it looks like I have a cash crop at least.


Same here  What's really funny is all my life my hub has kidded me about my tendency to hoard TP. Well it would be paying off now except for the fact I've been trying to stop my hoarding. It was a really bad time to try and break that habit LOL but it will be back in stock eventually.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Same here  What's really funny is all my life my hub has kidded me about my tendency to hoard TP. Well it would be paying off now except for the fact I've been trying to stop my hoarding. It was a really bad time to try and break that habit LOL but it will be back in stock eventually.


Desiel prices seem to be climbing. Somethings en route to retailer near you. stores are missing the boom.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> PTSD......


Absolutely....


----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Desiel prices seem to be climbing. Somethings en route to retailer near you. stores are missing the boom.


Really? Diesel usually falls after the winter heating season, and with the oil prices hitting rock bottom I would think diesel would be cheap.

I have a boat with a diesel engine. I like low diesel prices.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Really? Diesel usually falls after the winter heating season, and with the oil prices hitting rock bottom I would think diesel would be cheap.
> 
> I have a boat with a diesel engine. I like low diesel prices.


Looks like alot of xpress freight. Somethings pushing the demand. Google price map. Then overlay a corporate distribution center map. Supply and demand.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Absolutely....


I need to get out and dig another foxhole....it really does make you feel better, your safe in a foxhole. I didn't even want to get out when the choppers came sometimes...that 100yd dash to the chopper was an eternity....i will never forget that vulnerable feeling


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4505535Yes Virginia, there is a Santa Clause.
> 
> Zero bread, but I'm sure there will be some tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Those cookies look interesting, how are they?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Those cookies look interesting, how are they?


Two paws up!

Four outta five tails give it a wag.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I need to get out and dig another foxhole....it really does make you feel better, your safe in a foxhole. I didn't even want to get out when the choppers came sometimes...that 100yd dash to the chopper was an eternity....i will never forget that vulnerable feeling.


I've heard stories I could not repeat without swearing not to. Hope it helps you and them talking. It's haunting me is nothing compared to it's haunting you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Those cookies look interesting, how are they?


Those are doggie treats, lol 

They love them.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What do I use to decrease velocity. Like my heart and might like to feel the sides. LOL. Sick, wrong and universal.


Use.280 loads


----------



## myke (Mar 15, 2020)

A good read https://newcriterion.com/blogs/dispatch/compared-to-what?fbclid=IwAR2OKnSlVok6qB4fgh1Ssg-1x1kZXTMsgX3Kd3TnYSQWXjdFF0aZCS9ua9Q


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Those are doggie treats, lol
> 
> They love them.


I eat some of my dog's treats, some are pretty good


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2020)

myke said:


> A good read https://newcriterion.com/blogs/dispatch/compared-to-what?fbclid=IwAR2OKnSlVok6qB4fgh1Ssg-1x1kZXTMsgX3Kd3TnYSQWXjdFF0aZCS9ua9Q


Too early, reevaluate in 6 months when you actually know the real numbers is what I would tell the author.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

Back when I was involved in emergency care one important resource was the National Guard and their Mobile Hospitals. @Tangerine_ any idea what became of them? As I remember they extended our ICU, capacity significantly. I hear no one speaking of that today and I wonder where that resource went.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Italy has the top end of of the vulnerable demographic: old people. There have been articles for the past 15 yrs about low birth rates and thereby not replacing the decreasing population, adult children not leaving the nest and starting own families, small towns paying people to move there giving them free housing, etc. Possibly not as bad as Italy, the US will likely be hit bad because we have the perfect demographic as well; middle class older people with underlying health problems. The older one is the death rates go up significantly with Covid.


interesting site:








Italy Demographics Profile






www.indexmundi.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2020)

This could set set Cancer research back 5 or more years.

I feel sorry for the children forced to decide weather to go to the hospital to get chemo or play it safe stay home and have it eat them up.

At least they have the freedom to decide which way to go.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey guys I'm negative!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

Wish I checked my email before going this morning.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2020)

Just got the word that our county was told to close all non-essential businesses for at least 2 weeks. That's kind of a matter of opinion on what's considered essential though, right? I'm essential as fuck. Andrew Yang's plan of universal basic income ain't sounding too silly right about now.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Just got the word that our county was told to close all non-essential businesses for at least 2 weeks. That's kind of a matter of opinion on what's considered essential though, right? I'm essential as fuck. Andrew Yang's plan of universal basic income ain't sounding too silly right about now.


Yang was my favorite regardless of UBI. everything's slowly shutting down here too. Pretty ridiculous. Over here wiping my butthole with napkins and cant even order food soon


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2020)

The one thought that crept into my head this morning. This whole virus and reaction to it… this is pretty much the first time. How many more times in our lifetime do you think we're going to go through something like this? The precedent has been set.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> The one thought that crept into my head this morning. This whole virus and reaction to it… this is pretty much the first time. How many more times in our lifetime do you think we're going to go through something like this? The precedent has been set.


Toilet paper is the new currency.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Just got the word that our county was told to close all non-essential businesses for at least 2 weeks. That's kind of a matter of opinion on what's considered essential though, right? I'm essential as fuck. Andrew Yang's plan of universal basic income ain't sounding too silly right about now.


A few days ago before the weekend, I told my oldest daughter schools would all be closed before the end of April. A couple days later schools were closed.

They say for 2 weeks but that will be extended. I don't think they're going back this school year, and one goveneror (Ohio maybe?) is saying maybe calendar year until January or longer.

Bars and restaurants are closing except for takeout now putting more pressure on the stores that have empty shelves.

The stock market is crashing, everything is closing, elective surgeries being cancelled by hospitals, positive covid-19 cases are being told to stay home because hospitals don't want that virus there either. 

We're now in a recession (that was coming anyway sooner or later) and the only people benefitting are the owners of grocery stores where every day now has sales like Super Bowl Sunday if they have anything left to sell.

The state and local governments are all looking at worst case scenarios, only the federal government says it's 'not a big deal, carry on'.

I'm just glad we have a calming, totally believable president who makes inspiring speeches like JFK to keep everyone's hopes up through a crisis. I'll bet HE has toilet paper.

I feel like we're a month away from chaos, but all my predictions keep happening earlier. So maybe chaos starts on Friday. Possibly because all the local fire departments are cancelling Friday Lent Fish Fries that the whole region lives on between Ash Wednesday and Easter here.

I want my Friday fish sandwich. Might have to settle for PB&J on bread (if I can find the bread).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> The one thought that crept into my head this morning. This whole virus and reaction to it… this is pretty much the first time. How many more times in our lifetime do you think we're going to go through something like this? The precedent has been set.


I have thought a little about how this new way of living is such a huge game changer now as well. I don’t think our society will ever be the same again. So many people are isolating themselves and the ones that find a way to work in this new isolation productively might perhaps continue to work that way. Will all schools just go online from now on .. from kindergarten up... ? I kinda feel like this pandemic is like the day after 9/11 . Nothing will be the same again. This is just absolutely crazy. The storm front has just hit us here . The dark clouds are rolling in...I’m bracing for the worst and it’s going to be even more terribly sad then it is every usual day. I am looking forward to the end already. Take care!


----------



## 420God (Mar 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Toilet paper is the new currency.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4505958


2020 is crazy lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A few days ago before the weekend, I told my oldest daughter schools would all be closed before the end of April. A couple days later schools were closed.
> 
> They say for 2 weeks but that will be extended. I don't think they're going back this school year, and one goveneror (Ohio maybe?) is saying maybe calendar year until January or longer.
> 
> ...


I want your Friday fish sandwich and it’s a Monday here. Damned daylight savings calendar


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2020)

This isn't the Black Plague wherein countries had 50% mortality or more. Hopefully commonsense will prevail. The severe disruption just points out the artificialities our modern world has become based upon. We should really be thinking about that and how to prevent that in the future.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> 2020 is crazy lol


I plan to have a thread in December called 2020 Hindsight
toilet paper will feature prominently


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> (snip) Hopefully commonsense will prevail. (snip)


 But first, some more flailing and thrashing, panic et circenses


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2020)

Be a fabulous time for an asteroid hit or a coronal mass ejection.

I think the sun is in it's 11 year slow cycle right now though, I'll have to look that up later. Never know about asteroids though.

Do crisises come in series of threes? I never thought about that, I'm thinking no. (*hopefully).


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2020)

The numbers the next few days will cause a little more seriousness. Shocking is where we are going.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2020)

On the bright side, some time maybe soon may be a good time to put a few thousand in the stock market. But when exactly, have to get in on the next floor?

We will need a new SUV around 2025-26 when ours is 10 yrs old, good time to start thinking ahead.

Thinking ahead is good. We should have more of that.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Be a fabulous time for an asteroid hit or a coronal mass ejection.
> 
> I think the sun is in it's 11 year slow cycle right now though, I'll have to look that up later. Never know about asteroids though.
> 
> Do crisises come in series of threes? I never thought about that, I'm thinking no. (*hopefully).


corona ass infection


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> On the bright side, some time maybe soon may be a good time to put a few thousand in the stock market. But when exactly, have to get in on the next floor?
> 
> We will need a new SUV around 2025-26 when ours is 10 yrs old, good time to start thinking ahead.
> 
> Thinking ahead is good. We should have more of that.


I am in no hurry to time the bottom. The world economy will be hit hard for a quarter or two by factory closures and people buying less stuff.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> only one person in the federal government says it's 'not a big deal, carry on'.


fify


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2020)

My question is how do I pick boogers if I can't touch my face? Get a big crochet hook and sanitize it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> On the bright side, some time maybe soon may be a good time to put a few thousand in the stock market. But when exactly, have to get in on the next floor?
> 
> We will need a new SUV around 2025-26 when ours is 10 yrs old, good time to start thinking ahead.
> 
> Thinking ahead is good. We should have more of that.


Yes! I ordered more replacement filters today for my new P100 respirator. The N95s only have 8 hrs of use. The P100s have 40 hours. I was informed today To write the times worn by jotting the start and end times wearing it-next time write down the next time and cross out the first time .then add the 2 times together. And keep doing this Until it adds 8 hours. Because there is a shortage of masks and we have to conserve. I’m glad I grabbed that P100 yesterday at Lowe’s for backup.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

My partners company shut down and sent everyone home. I’m pretty relieved, but they should have done this last week. Everyone is being paid full wages until the end of the month. This is going to ruin so many people who live hand to mouth.

I stopped by Tim Hortons for a tea. They’re practically shut down. Takeout and drive thru only.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

Canadian rage over disneyland closure.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank God for that leftover Everclear from the tincture making days.
Which will have to do for cleaning trimming scissors, cuz' I'm out of ISO.
And thank God for buds, which will give me something to do with my bored ass.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> My question is how do I pick boogers if I can't touch my face? Get a big crochet hook and sanitize it?
> View attachment 4506018


use a tissue.....and discard


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

I read that pot delivery service was way up......new "hot" career


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I read that pot delivery service was way up......new "hot" career



Right to your door


----------



## 420God (Mar 16, 2020)

Fuck fuck fuck...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

The stock market shut down today after less that 1min trading....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

*US response to the pandemic: Nothing for health care, unlimited cash for Wall Street*








US capitalism’s response to the pandemic: Nothing for health care, unlimited cash for Wall Street


US President Trump announced another massive handout to the financial oligarchy Sunday night, even as congressional Democrats made clear they would offer no paid sick leave to workers affected by the pandemic.



www.wsws.org


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *US response to the pandemic: Nothing for health care, unlimited cash for Wall Street*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they changed the 'women and children first' to lifeboats on sinking ship protocols?


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2020)

for now


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2020)

right now they are emptying shop shelves


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

ANC said:


> right now they are emptying shop shelves


It was weird today to see what Walmart did have (meat and dog food) and didn’t. (paper products, frozen food)


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

*Trump recommends avoiding gatherings of more than 10 people*








'This is a very bad one': Trump issues new guidelines to stem coronavirus spread


The president recommended avoiding gatherings of more than 10 people and also urged Americans to avoid eating and drinking at bars and restaurants.




www.politico.com


----------



## 420God (Mar 16, 2020)

San Francisco just issued a 3 week lockdown.








In ‘defining moment,’ San Francisco to order residents to stay home over coronavirus


Mayor announces drastic measures to curb spread of COVID-19 alongside five other Bay Area counties




www.sfexaminer.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2020)

Personally we have meagre supplies, but enough to last a while if we have to.
The shopping chains have massive warehouses the size of several residential blocks, it will just take a little while to restock all the retailers

I went shopping before the president did his speech so I could get what we needed without much fuss., and we bought some lamb last week, so we will be good as long as there is power


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

420God said:


> San Francisco just issued a 3 week lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Shelter in place” directive, not a full lockdown


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

ANC said:


> Personally we have meagre supplies, but enough to last a while if we have to.
> The shopping chains have massive warehouses the size of several residential blocks, it will just take a little while to restock all the retailers


Supply chains no longer have large warehouses, most have converted to "Just in time" supply chain.....
In switching to JIT over a weekend in 1998, eliminated buffer inventories, reducing inventory from 47 days to 5 days, flow time from 15 days to 2 days, with 60% of purchased parts arriving JIT and 77% going dock to line, and suppliers reduced from 480 to 165.[42] 








Lean manufacturing - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> My question is how do I pick boogers if I can't touch my face? Get a big crochet hook and sanitize it?
> View attachment 4506018


Sweet mama with that unit I could finally reach my brain boogers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

So this is a thing now.  we're screwed. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238915362470625292


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Supply chains no longer have large warehouses, most have converted to "Just in time" supply chain.....
> In switching to JIT over a weekend in 1998, eliminated buffer inventories, reducing inventory from 47 days to 5 days, flow time from 15 days to 2 days, with 60% of purchased parts arriving JIT and 77% going dock to line, and suppliers reduced from 480 to 165.[42]
> 
> 
> ...


They started that stupid shit where I worked in the 90's. 

Reduced inventory costs, but everytime a processing facility would break down, everybody down stream would have nothing to run that shift.

There were dozens of times I went to work with nothing to do because of bottlenecks. They weren't making money paying my crew to sit there all night, but whatever. CEO knows best. Lol.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

If you have space for a vegetable garden I would plant all you can......it will help


----------



## Kushash (Mar 16, 2020)

Just read the 1st death in Las Vegas from the virus.
While MGM is planning to close it's casinos, then it's hotels, Stations is planning to stay open for the moment.
I was curious what the red rock in Summerlin looked like. 
Went in to take some pics and immediately headed out.
Poker room with normally 10 tables going had one short handed game.
Sports Book was almost empty
The 1pm red rock bingo has a cash ball of $28K. It's the largest cash ball out there at the moment and this usually draws a crowd.
The cash ball is I-40 this session. If someone wins bingo with I-40 they get the $28K.
150 people give or take is what would be a normal crowd because of the cash ball drawing people in. I'd say there were about 80 people there. I'd be surprised if the bingo halls aren't shut soon.

Be Safe!

Poker Room.




Sports Book.


Bingo.


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2020)

Prices going down.






Feeling good.


Then reality sets in


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2020)

With all the time I have I'm rolling out a new clone and back up strategy on my computer network. Last link in the chain is getting cloned as I type. I threw another hard drive in my linux box and will format it to back to! 

Went to the post office early and watched all the people with magical gloves touching the door then their purses and steering wheels.

All hail Darwin! Fewer but better (Lenin)


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> touching the door then their purses and steering wheels.


Whenever I come home from "out", I always wash with soap/water but just realized I never sanitized my outside apt door handle, so when I get the mail, etc...duh.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2020)

Trump said today July or August till we're through it.

But he didn't say what year.

I think the summer may be shot, no vacation this year. It's going to be a long, tough year.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2020)

On a positive note our little store had eggs, bread, and milk. My TP inventory is at 16 rolls, we're good for awhile.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

*Los Angeles Is Releasing Inmates Early And Arresting Fewer People Over Fears Of The Coronavirus In Jails*








Los Angeles Is Releasing Inmates Early And Arresting Fewer People Over Fears Of The Coronavirus In Jails


Law enforcement agencies across the county have cut down the average number of daily arrests from 300 a day to just 60 over the weekend.




www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

Toronto just ordered all restaurants and bars to close their dinning rooms. Trudeau ordered all the borders closed to foreigners with an exemption for US citizens... apparently we're only importing our covid cases from the US now, WTF? Still no national state of emergency so quarantines are not enforceable, merely a suggestion.

I know all the news says don't panic, but I'm starting to panic a bit. It feels like we're on the cusp of the collapse of society. It won't take long for people's food and money to run out if all the stores are closed and nobody is working. I don't know how to hunt or fight or even have a gun and butcher knife probably won't get me very far. If this all goes to shit, I think a lot of us in the city are truly screwed. I've seen enough walking dead episodes to know how this goes.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto just ordered all restaurants and bars to close their dinning rooms. Trudeau ordered all the borders closed to foreigners with an exemption for US citizens... apparently we're only importing our covid cases from the US now, WTF? Still no national state of emergency so quarantines are not enforceable, merely a suggestion.
> 
> I know all the news says don't panic, but I'm starting to panic a bit. It feels like we're on the cusp of the collapse of society. It won't take long for people's food and money to run out if all the stores are closed and nobody is working. I don't know how to hunt or fight or even have a gun and butcher knife probably won't get me very far. If this all goes to shit, I think a lot of us in the city are truly screwed. I've seen enough walking dead episodes to know how this goes.


Just always remember that the first rule of any gunfight is “have a gun”.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto just ordered all restaurants and bars to close their dinning rooms. Trudeau ordered all the borders closed to foreigners with an exemption for US citizens... apparently we're only importing our covid cases from the US now, WTF? Still no national state of emergency so quarantines are not enforceable, merely a suggestion.
> 
> I know all the news says don't panic, but I'm starting to panic a bit. It feels like we're on the cusp of the collapse of society. It won't take long for people's food and money to run out if all the stores are closed and nobody is working. I don't know how to hunt or fight or even have a gun and butcher knife probably won't get me very far. If this all goes to shit, I think a lot of us in the city are truly screwed. I've seen enough walking dead episodes to know how this goes.


Might as well just start eating people’s faces to stave off starvation


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto just ordered all restaurants and bars to close their dinning rooms. Trudeau ordered all the borders closed to foreigners with an exemption for US citizens... apparently we're only importing our covid cases from the US now, WTF? Still no national state of emergency so quarantines are not enforceable, merely a suggestion.
> 
> I know all the news says don't panic, but I'm starting to panic a bit. It feels like we're on the cusp of the collapse of society. It won't take long for people's food and money to run out if all the stores are closed and nobody is working. I don't know how to hunt or fight or even have a gun and butcher knife probably won't get me very far. If this all goes to shit, I think a lot of us in the city are truly screwed. I've seen enough walking dead episodes to know how this goes.


Come stay with me, I 'll protect you. and you'll have access to boomsticks, swords, battleaxes, knives and a library dedicated to various forms of entropy. Plus I have a very cute daughter your age.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just always remember that the first rule of any gunfight is “have a gun”.


and (thanks, Bill Jordan), there's no second place winner.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Los Angeles Is Releasing Inmates Early And Arresting Fewer People Over Fears Of The Coronavirus In Jails*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a good time to knock off a warehouse full of toilet paper then, who's with me?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Could be a good time to knock off a warehouse full of toilet paper then, who's with me?
> 
> View attachment 4506348


I’m in, how many more we need?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll be the diversion. I'll just stand on the corner coughing profusely repeating, "that stupid Wuhan hooker".


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I'll be the diversion. I'll just stand on the corner coughing profusely repeating, "that stupid Wuhan hooker".


Have your wife teach you how to say it in chinese! Golden


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just always remember that the first rule of any gunfight is “have a gun”.


I looked up the requirements to get a rifle. You have to take and pass a firearms safety course (which have all been been postponed) Send in the course certificate and photo then wait a few weeks for your license. Once that arrives you can go buy your gun.



Singlemalt said:


> Come stay with me, I 'll protect you. and you'll have access to boomsticks, swords, battleaxes, knives and a library dedicated to various forms of entropy. Plus I have a very cute daughter your age.


lol I was gonna say my partner wouldn't like that, but maybe she would you never know. You have two daughters too don't you? Canadian insurance companies are saying emergency medical travel coverage will no longer cover covid 19 care for travel after Mar 14.


----------



## GhettoGrowGenius (Mar 16, 2020)

Vitamin C prevents and fights viral respitory infection


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Come stay with me, I 'll protect you. and you'll have access to boomsticks, swords, battleaxes, knives and a library dedicated to various forms of entropy. Plus I have a very cute daughter your age.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2020)

GhettoGrowGenius said:


> Vitamin C prevents and fights viral respitory infection


Stock up on chloroquine. I've changed from wine to gin and tonic, just doing my part to stay healthy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Stock up on chloroquine. I've changed from wine to gin and tonic water, just doing my part to stay healthy.


The platelets are benched for this game


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The platelets are benched for this game


Fuck platelets, I can purchase them by the bag! Lungs are a tad pricier and they gouge you in installation fees.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck platelets, I can purchase them by the bag! Lungs are a tad pricier and they gouge you in installation fees.


Yah fuckers are so pricy I am under water on those


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Back when I was involved in emergency care one important resource was the National Guard and their Mobile Hospitals. @Tangerine_ any idea what became of them? As I remember they extended our ICU, capacity significantly. I hear no one speaking of that today and I wonder where that resource went.


I think they could still be called to mobilized at the discretion of the med director and governor?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think they could still be called to mobilized at the discretion of the med director and governor?


Then why are Governor's (Cuomo), trying to call in the corps of engineers to build permanent infrastructure when we have stored MASHs for just such a contingency? Has no one told the Great Pumpkin?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I looked up the requirements to get a rifle. You have to take and pass a firearms safety course (which have all been been postponed) Send in the course certificate and photo then wait a few weeks for your license. Once that arrives you can go buy your gun.
> 
> 
> 
> lol I was gonna say my partner wouldn't like that, but maybe she would you never know. You have two daughters too don't you? Canadian insurance companies are saying emergency medical travel coverage will no longer cover covid 19 care for travel after Mar 14.


Yeah, twins but one is married and lives in Seattle. The other lives in Davis but is frequently here. BTW she occasionally bats for your team


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, twins but one is married and lives in Seattle. The other lives in Davis but is frequently here. BTW she occasionally bats for your team


I really enjoy watching that team in action


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow, you know it's for real when Amazon is affected. Placed an order today that was in stock, won't get it until Friday or Saturday with Prime shipping


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I really enjoy watching that team in action


I'm a great coach....training was one of my job requirements


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm a great coach....training was one of my job requirements


Bless you, bro. That there's God's work...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, you know it's for real when Amazon is affected. Placed an order today that was in stock, won't get it until Friday or Saturday with Prime shipping


i read that Amazon was hiring 100,000....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Could be a good time to knock off a warehouse full of toilet paper then, who's with me?
> 
> View attachment 4506348


We ride at dawn!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Then why are Governor's (Cuomo), trying to call in the corps of engineers to build permanent infrastructure when we have stored MASHs for just such a contingency? Has no one told the Great Pumpkin?


Good question, but a stable genius has no use for advisors.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Have your wife teach you how to say it in chinese! Golden


I can probably say anything and they'll be scared lol. 

Wǔhàn niú de gāowán wèidào hěn hǎo!

武汉牛的睾丸味道很好 !


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I really enjoy watching that team in action


Who said women's sports don't get market share?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I can probably say anything and they'll be scared lol.
> 
> Wǔhàn niú de gāowán wèidào hěn hǎo!


No idea what you said but


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ..stored MASHs for just such a contingency?


De Blasio was blasting Trump about this during his press con today


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No idea what you said but


I added the Hanzi. It should translate now.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I can probably say anything and they'll be scared lol.
> 
> Wǔhàn niú de gāowán wèidào hěn hǎo!
> 
> 武汉牛的睾丸味道很好 !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, twins but one is married and lives in Seattle. The other lives in Davis but is frequently here. BTW she occasionally bats for your team


I bet you're being humble. She's probably a smoke show, all bi girls are!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you're being humble. She's probably a smoke show, all bi girls are!


aw shucks


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> aw shucks


“ lol emoji”


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i read that Amazon was hiring 100,000....


Bezos is smart. By the time that new batch of 100k workers is trained, he will have lost that many to the virus. Gotta stay ahead of the game


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Bezos is smart. By the time that new batch of 100k workers is trained, he will have lost that many to the virus. Gotta stay ahead of the game


Gawd I read Benzos


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 16, 2020)

My 81 yr old aunt Molly shared this with me earlier...


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 17, 2020)

Works going on normal here on building sites, I guess until suppliers stop delivering material. I don’t have heaps of toilet paper but I’ve got bags of old clothes that should see my freckle clean threw the ordeal. Veggie garden is doing well, chickens laying eggs for the kids. Plenty of rice, beans and lentils. So I will be fine in the food department if gets tight.
part of me wonders if I should lay of the herb a touch or up the edibles. Just to give the lungs a fair go.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

Our Gov is pretty good about giving daily reports and answering reporters. I just noticed that his glasses don't fit well and every couple of minutes he has to push them up on his face (!) That was a hard habit for me to break, keeping hands off face.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

Holy perestroika, tovarisch! Shelves pretty empty this morning. A few bright spots here and there, couple of cases Iso, some hand soap. Meijer better stocked than Walmart. Kroger tomorrow am.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4506393


STABLE GENIUS 
FUCK trump!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Holy perestroika, tovarisch! Shelves pretty empty this morning. A few bright spots here and there, couple of cases Iso, some hand soap. Meijer better stocked than Walmart. Kroger tomorrow am.


I wonder what the commissary will look like. Last week all the paper goods were missing. They were to resupply last night but who knows. I think I'll get there a tad earlier than usual.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder what the commissary will look like. Last week all the paper goods were missing. They were to resupply last night but who knows. I think I'll get there a tad earlier than usual.


I was at the stores I usually go to at 7 this am there were 2-3 times as many people as usual. There was a frenzied hustle in their step. Walmart was all out of meat, Meijer had expensive cuts only. Walmart some vegs/Meijer, none. Walmart had a lot of bread, Meijer, none. Dairy spotty in both.
I go early to avoid crowds but I may try about 11 and see if the shelf stocking situation improves. Both stores have reduced hours to clean and restock so they say. They both did look and smell clean.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 17, 2020)

I was in the supermarket the other day thinking I went in and out without touching my face then realized I took my sunglasses off and put on my reading glasses and switched back before leaving the store.

Laughter is the best medicine, I hope!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Fitness centers/restaurants closed in my state, yet the polling places are fully open for an election.
You may enter a crowded room and use touch screens, but no breakfast beforehand!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

People are starting to panic about money.

In 2008 I think, I remember George W Bush sending everybody $300 that basically was an advance on the following year's tax refund. At the time I thought it was BS because I was still working and I knew my tax refund would be $300 less during tax time. But others needed that money and it obviously was paid for, in a way.

They should start thinking about that immediately. Send people money before all hell breaks loose. 

Consumer spending drives the economy, give consumers money to spend. Even if the shelves aren't complelely stocked. This will be a lot uglier if people start dying and half the people have no income because of no work from fear of spreading this virus.

People who work a couple days a week still need that couple days a week worth of money. We don't need another depression started by a disease.


^^^^^^^This guy doesn't deserve to be on the list to receive a check. Just eat your hand sanitizer stash you profiteering idiot.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> People are starting to panic about money.
> 
> In 2008 I think, I remember George W Bush sending everybody $300 that basically was an advance on the following year's tax refund. At the time I thought it was BS because I was still working and I knew my tax refund would be $300 less during tax time. But others needed that money and it obviously was paid for, in a way.
> 
> ...


I am delighted that Amazon and eBay closed the door on those profiteers. Suffer baby


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> People are starting to panic about money.
> 
> In 2008 I think, I remember George W Bush sending everybody $300 that basically was an advance on the following year's tax refund. At the time I thought it was BS because I was still working and I knew my tax refund would be $300 less during tax time. But others needed that money and it obviously was paid for, in a way.
> 
> ...


The government has declared an emergency, in my opinion they should confiscate his stock, pay him the retail price. Then sell it to private hospitals at retain price or give it to the VA Hospitals or other tax supported health facilities.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 17, 2020)

He got his. Authorities stepped in and forced him to donate the sanitizer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder what the commissary will look like. Last week all the paper goods were missing. They were to resupply last night but who knows. I think I'll get there a tad earlier than usual.


My wife used to work at the one here, and we have two friends that still work out there so we get inside info. Next truck comes in Wed so Thurs is a possibility...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

I was able to locate 36 rolls of toilet paper the other day at Giant Eagle.

We kept 12. The other 24 of Angel Soft were divided up between our 2 daughters and my 97 year old mother in law.

The shelves were empty again last night.

If somebody told me at Christmas we'd be dividing up toilet paper in March, I would have suggested they need psychiatric help.

This is some crazy shit though, even without the psychiatric help.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was able to locate 36 rolls of toilet paper the other day at Giant Eagle.
> 
> We kept 12. The other 24 of Angel Soft were divided up between our 2 daughters and my 97 year old mother in law.
> 
> ...


I remember Jint Iggle


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

how I roll now


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember Jint Iggle


Lol.

Remember what a 'poke' was/is?

Nothing sexual, by the way.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Remember what a 'poke' was/is?
> 
> Nothing sexual, by the way.


No! What?


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Remember what a 'poke' was/is?
> 
> Nothing sexual, by the way.





cannabineer said:


> No! What?



A bag. Generally, but not limited to, paper.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No! What?


Pittsburgh area slang for an empty brown paper bag.

As in, "just throw it in a poke and take it to your grandma."


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Pittsburgh area slang for an empty brown paper bag.
> 
> As in, "just throw it in a poke and take it to your grandma."


Didn’t know; thanks both of you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

I still remember my mother saying, "a pete in a poke", but I don't remember what a 'pete' was.
@lokie ???


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Pittsburgh area slang for an empty brown paper bag.
> 
> As in, "just throw it in a poke and take it to your grandma."


How do you fit a pig in there? Edit: I remember the saying as "a pig in a poke."


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> How do you fit a pig in there? Edit: I remember the saying as "a pig in a poke."


I remember that too, but there were 'petes/peats' in pokes too.

There's no one alive I can ask any more, unfortunately


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember that too, but there were 'petes/peats' in pokes too.
> 
> There's no one alive I can ask any more, unfortunately


Urban Dictionary is refusing to load. I think my phone has the covfefe-19


----------



## greg nr (Mar 17, 2020)

Dunno about pete, but the phrase buying a pig in a poke was meant to convey buying sight unseen. Risky in any time period.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Urban Dictionary is refusing to load. I think my phone has the covfefe-19


Lol one of the definitions is “a male slut”


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Urban Dictionary is refusing to load. I think my phone has the covfefe-19


Might need a Rural Dictionary for that one, lol.

I'll ask some older friends later today.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Might need a Rural Dictionary for that one, lol.
> 
> I'll ask some older friends later today.


Rural Dictionary would be a great site


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

_"small sack," early 13c., probably from Old North French poque (12c., Old French poche) "purse, poke, purse-net," probably from a Germanic source, from Proto-Germanic *puk- (source also of Old English pohha, pocca "bag, pocket," Middle Dutch poke, Old Norse poki "bag, pouch, pocket," dialectal German Pfoch), from PIE root *beu-, an imitative root associated with words for "to swell" (see bull (n.2)). _


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Rural Dictionary would be a great site


I think a southern one would be much more colorful...Edit: list of colloquialisms.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lol one of the definitions is “a male slut”


My wife is taking groceries to her 97 yr. old mom. I texted her to ask what a pete in a poke was, but she lived 16 miles away where they had a different dialect.

A pete could be something Hungarians said also, now that I think about it. It came from the Hungarian section of town.

Every ethnicity used to be segregated by choice when I was a kid. Hungarians, Ukrainians, etc. All seemed to live beside each other.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think a southern one would be much more colorful...Edit: list of colloquialisms.


One of my favorite regionalisms comes from Appalachia. “I don’t endorse that” becomes “I don’t hold with that.”


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My wife is taking groceries to her 97 yr. old mom. I texted her to ask what a pete in a poke was, but she lived 16 miles away where they had a different dialect.
> 
> A pete could be something Hungaians said also, now that I think about it. It came from the Hungarian section of town.
> 
> Every ethnicity used to be segregated by choice when I was a kid. Hungarians, Ukrainians, etc. All seemed to live beside each other.


Those Magyars spoke weird speak.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those Magyars spoke weird speak.


I still remember my uncle telling me how to say fuck you in Hungarian. And my dad got mad at him and said don't say that. Ever.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was able to locate 36 rolls of toilet paper the other day at Giant Eagle.
> 
> We kept 12. The other 24 of Angel Soft were divided up between our 2 daughters and my 97 year old mother in law.
> 
> ...


From what I've been reading:
People panic buy things they don't need b/c they feel helpless, and buying TP gives them a sense of security and control.
It's one of the reasons I'm in the middle of building a home fitness center, only I truly need exercise; my ass can be wiped with paper towels and kleenex.
However, it also gives me a sense of control over government decisions; in case this happens again.
Thankfully I work from home, in a recession proof(and now legal)field of cannabis production.
Business is booming!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still remember my uncle telling me how to say fuck you in Hungarian. And my dad got mad at him and said don't say that. Ever.


I still boggle at the whole Austro-Hungarian political arrangement. I cannot imagine two more different oxen in the same yoke.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2020)

Let’s see, how many idiots can you get on one stage during a contagious viral outbreak?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

​


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2020)

I bought extra toilet paper simply because I like wiping my ass with it. I did not panic buy, but you KNOW that if you wait till you actually need it, there won’t be any on the shelves. 

The problem compounds itself. Other people panic buying means that I need to purchase those things too if I want any of it when I need it.

Also, I was at the grocery store the other day, waiting in the line for “self check out”, when I saw someone purchase about $11 worth of stuff.

He then proceeded to put a $50 bill on the scanner and walk out, telling the attending clerk “that’s to pay for my groceries”, and walked out before anyone could say anything 

I mean, seriously bub? How scared are you? He refused to touch the touchscreen or anything, so I guess he didn’t get his Ralphs card discount...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Let’s see, how many idiots can you get on one stage during a contagious viral outbreak?


No shit, we were just talking about those geriatric boomers standing shoulder to shoulder, preaching “social distancing”

Good to see our nations leaders setting the example


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 17, 2020)

Denver traffic volume is back down to 1990's level. What a joy to run errands this morning! I still managed to get cut off by a CA driver though... :/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2020)

“Like we’ve never seen before 

It will be very very good

I have total faith it will disappear”


I think the donald is taking valium


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Denver traffic volume is back down to 1990's level. What a joy to run errands this morning! I still managed to get cut off by a CA driver though... :/


Those Cali drivers are just the motherhugging worst.
Thank everybody I live in Fornia


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

He should just let Dr. Fauci and Pence do the talking and absent himself from the meetings.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> He should just let Dr. Fauci and Pence do the talking and absent himself from the meetings.


He looks stoned


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2020)

Drain that poke twice


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

Everybody here knows somebody that had or has cancer.

How soon until everybody here knows somebody that has or had covid-19?

My older daughter and her son had the flu 2 and 3 weeks ago.

He tested positive for flu so I'm guessing it was both flu. But they don't seem to have enough tests for 19.

You would think they'd like to check volunteers from the general population just to get a statistical look at what's really out there.

When they say 'invisible enemy', they aren't bullshitting. Get people tested ffs.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Whenever I come home from "out", I always wash with soap/water but just realized I never sanitized my outside apt door handle, so when I get the mail, etc...duh.


get a brass door handle, it self-sterilises


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Might as well just start eating people’s faces to stave off starvation


You just need to hunt people.
Bet you know at least 5 people weaker than you.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> You just need to hunt people.
> Bet you know at least 5 people weaker than you.


I have a gun so I can answer in the affirmative


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4506697
> A bag. Generally, but not limited to, paper.


I remember a poke of salt


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I’m supposed to cater a wedding this summer, thank goodness it’s a buffet! Lol, I’ll be hiding in the kitchen, alone, like some crazy knife wielding angry chef, hopefully everyone stays away.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everybody here knows somebody that had or has cancer.
> 
> How soon until everybody here knows somebody that has or had covid-19?
> 
> ...


Asymptomatic carriers of the virus can pass it on as I have read. A young 20 year old Wuhan women was an asymptotmatic carrier and passed it on to 5 of her family members. So how many of us out there are asymptomatic carriers?
Maybe I am and I’m doing my best to control my environment with disinfectant and wiping everything down constantly. But I work with immunosuppressive cancer patients and No one who is working in my hospital and cancer center are getting tested.only temperature checks at the entrances. It’s appears some physicians who are otherwise healthy and young dealing with infected patients are dropping dead. Might be exposure to too much of it overloads the system.
MD Anderson, one of the largest Cancer center in the country aren’t testing for the virus at the door either. A fucking temperature check? People with a fever know they are sick before coming to a scheduled appointment for chemo or dr appointment at a cancer center. They call I sick and reschedule. This is so frustrating! New rules today, no visitor 18 or younger is allowed in the hospital or cancer center.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)

Every carrier infects on average 1.8 people


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Dunno about pete, but the phrase buying a pig in a poke was meant to convey buying sight unseen. Risky in any time period.


Because poke referred to a bag or sack so you didn't see what you were buying.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Asymptotic carriers of the virus can pass it on as I have read. A young 20 year old Wuhan women was an asymptotmatic carrier and passed it on to 5 of her family members. So how many of us out there are asymptomatic carriers?
> Maybe I am and I’m doing my best to control my environment with disinfectant and wiping everything down constantly. But I work with immunosuppressive cancer patients and No one who is working in my hospital and cancer center are getting tested.only temperature checks at the entrances. It’s appears some physicians who are otherwise healthy and young dealing with infected patients are dropping dead. Might be exposure to too much of it overloads the system.
> MD Anderson, one of the largest Cancer center in the country aren’t testing for the virus at the door either. A fucking temperature check? People with a fever know they are sick before coming to a scheduled appointment for chemo or dr appointment at a cancer center. They call I sick and reschedule. This is so frustrating! New rules today, no visitor 18 or younger is allowed in the hospital or cancer center.


The nice thing about asymptotic carriers is you never actually touch them.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I see it didn't help. You're still full of it. "Roll untouched"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The nice thing about asymptotic carriers is you never actually touch them.


I meant asymptomatic.yes you would touch them. I don’t understand.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I meant asymptomatic.


I insincerely apologize


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2020)

Nevermind , have a nice day.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I meant asymptomatic.yes you would touch them. I don’t understand.


In math it's something you never reach.


Stay healthy Dr.Amber we need you out there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I meant asymptomatic.yes you would touch them. I don’t understand.


attempted humor predicated on the meaning of asymptote.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I insincerely apologize


Now go clean your room and comtemplate your actions and their outcomes.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Now go clean your room and comtemplate your actions and their outcomes.


No


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No


I guess no more "Popular Mechanics for you."


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> attempted humor predicated on the meaning of asymptote.


She's in the frontline troops, she has real shit to worry about instead of our silliness


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I guess no more "Popular Mechanics for you."


Back to masturwaiting for me


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)

Most of us are gonna be allraait


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

Back to reality. I just got in from a milk run. It's out there in limited numbers. Bought 2 instead of the 4 I'm gonna need. People are just not right. Watched a twenty someting punk take TP from an old womans cart.WTF??


----------



## spek9 (Mar 17, 2020)

ANC said:


>


If that's for real and I saw it in a shop, I would seriously consider burning the place to the ground, and setting it up so that the owner would be directly implicated in an insurance fraud scheme.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I guess no more "Popular Mechanics for you."


Last time I read Popular Mechanics, Tom McCahill was reviewing the 1968 AMC Rebel SST.

Or maybe it was Mechanics Illustrated.

Either way, it was a while back. I liked Tom McCahill though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Last time I read Popular Mechanics, Tom McCahill was reviewing the 1968 AMC Rebel SST.
> 
> Or maybe it was Mechanics Illustrated.
> 
> Either way, it was a while back. I liked Tom McCahill though.


I'm not sure. But they were the only positive at Paul's Barber Shop. Many a nipped ear. Yet still fond memories.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Last time I read Popular Mechanics, Tom McCahill was reviewing the 1968 AMC Rebel SST.
> 
> Or maybe it was Mechanics Illustrated.
> 
> Either way, it was a while back. I liked Tom McCahill though.


I used to read Scientific American. I could make it through about 3/4 of an article then they would start talking way over my head.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I used to read Scientific American. I could make it through about 3/4 of an article then they would start talking way over my head.


When we were in middle school we couldn't wait for the latest National Geographic...............................................................................................................................................


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2020)

Hell just froze over. All of Wisconsin's bar and restaurants were just ordered closed. Fml


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> When we were in middle school we couldn't wait for the latest National Geographic...............................................................................................................................................


Or "National Pornograohic" as we joked. Nude pygmies! Man to be ignorant again. Ho Hum.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2020)

420God said:


> Hell just froze over. All of Wisconsin's bar and restaurants were just ordered closed. Fml


They did that here a few weeks ago... oh wait. No it only seems that way 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

420God said:


> Hell just froze over. All of Wisconsin's bar and restaurants were just ordered closed. Fml


Hit here yesterday.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

"Pornographic" My hand got twitchy.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2020)

Had friends with new Rebels, Road Runners, GTXs, 442s, Yenkos, my GTS Dart, Boss Mustangs, GTOs, Z28s and SuperSport Chevelles and Camerons (spell check wouldn’t let go).

Small Midwest mill town with good unions.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> They did that here a few weeks ago... oh wait. No it only seems that way
> 
> SH420


My local watering hole hasn't been ordered to shut their doors, yet. However I was told if it happened they were shuttering and would let the few regulars in speak-easy style and I was told what to do to get in. I'm so happy they are staying open. I was afraid we would lose them. However now I'm feeling a little guilty about my alcohol consumption, nah, I'm chuffed they want me to get my coronavirus there!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My local watering hole hasn't been ordered to shut their doors, yet. However I was told if it happened they were shuttering and would let the few regulars in speak-easy style and I was told what to do to get in. I'm so happy they are staying open. I was afraid we would lose them. However now I'm feeling a little guilty about my alcohol consumption, nah, I'm chuffed they want me to get my coronavirus there!


Good to be a regular. Glad you got some good news.


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> One of my favorite regionalisms comes from Appalachia. “I don’t endorse that” becomes “I don’t hold with that.”


*I Don’t Cotton To*

A listener from Dallas wonders about the origin of “I don’t cotton to,” meaning “I’m not in favor of” or “I don’t get along with.” Though it sounds like a classic Southern phrase, Martha traces it all the way back to England, where the verb to _cotton_ had to do with textile work. Saying “I’m not cotton with” or “I don’t cotton to” means that you don’t get along with something. 


^^^
As a kid "I don't cotton to that." was what I heard when the grownups were displeased.









I Don't Cotton To – A Way with Words, a fun radio show and podcast about language


I Don't Cotton To - - A Way with Words, a fun radio show and podcast about language




www.waywordradio.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2020)

Shits real now......usually use three sheets of tp and thought I'd do my part and only use two.....fuck that shit......never again...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shits real now......usually use three sheets of tp and thought I'd do my part and only use two.....fuck that shit......never again...


My wife thought I was nuts with the three sheet rule.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My local watering hole hasn't been ordered to shut their doors, yet. However I was told if it happened they were shuttering and would let the few regulars in speak-easy style and I was told what to do to get in. I'm so happy they are staying open. I was afraid we would lose them. However now I'm feeling a little guilty about my alcohol consumption, nah, I'm chuffed they want me to get my coronavirus there!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good to be a regular. Glad you got some good news.


Better inform the bar keep that everyone needs a shot at the door for sterilization purposes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My wife thought I was nuts with the three sheet rule.


I need that extra layer of protection. Wonder how many people will stop touching their face.....not because of the virus but because of how much they scratch their ass LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2020)

The beach is closed wtf


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I need that extra layer of protection. Wonder how many people will stop touching their face.....not because of the virus but because of how much they scratch their ass LOL


Never stopped them before.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The beach is closed wtf


Open here. All the ice and 36F water you can stand.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Open here. All the ice and 36F water you can stand.


The beach is sand though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Back to reality. I just got in from a milk run. It's out there in limited numbers. Bought 2 instead of the 4 I'm gonna need. People are just not right. Watched a twenty someting punk take TP from an old womans cart.WTF??


This story ended good. Just wanted to vent my rage. Stalked him like the vermin he is. Snatched the TP from his cart, without his seeing, and returned it to the woman. I then escorted her through the checkout and to her car. Had to be sneaky. I might get infected by introducing my foot to the rectum.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 17, 2020)

I wonder if speak easies will re-appear? A way for red hats and yuppies to thumb their nose at everyone else in not-so secret.....


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm about to go on a beer run!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

420God said:


> I'm about to go on a beer run!
> View attachment 4506849


Better walk. Those canisters will sverely beat you.


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2020)

420God said:


> I'm about to go on a beer run!
> View attachment 4506849


How many times have you said "I am your father" while wearing that thing?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> If that's for real and I saw it in a shop, I would seriously consider burning the place to the ground, and setting it up so that the owner would be directly implicated in an insurance fraud scheme.











Toilet paper, 1 square, hurry before the restrictions are imposed . 01 | eBay


Toilet paper, 1 square, hurry before the restrictions are imposed . 01. Condition is New. Shipped with USPS Parcel Select Ground.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Toilet paper, 1 square, hurry before the restrictions are imposed . 01 | eBay
> 
> 
> Toilet paper, 1 square, hurry before the restrictions are imposed . 01. Condition is New. Shipped with USPS Parcel Select Ground.
> ...


9 bids


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm going to social distance myself and curl up in a good book to take my mind off all this shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shits real now......usually use three sheets of tp and thought I'd do my part and only use two.....fuck that shit......never again...


It is a learned skill. Keep at it.


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Toilet paper, 1 square, hurry before the restrictions are imposed . 01 | eBay
> 
> 
> Toilet paper, 1 square, hurry before the restrictions are imposed . 01. Condition is New. Shipped with USPS Parcel Select Ground.
> ...


That's a rip off.

1 ply? May as well do without.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yesterday, our governor ordered hair salons closed.

So today, I called over there and they were open so I got a haircut.

I was the only customer in there. Seemed safer today than next week or the week after, if they're even open much longer. Governor said he wasn't sending the authorities in to shut down non essential businesses. Yet.

Better send those girls some money Gov, you can't just break everybody. At least I don't look like Steve Bannon anymore, hadn't been there since Thanksgiving week. I really don't like going there that much, easy to procrastinate on haircuts.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yesterday, our governor ordered hair salons closed.
> 
> So today, I called over there and they were open so I got a haircut.
> 
> ...


I got my haircut on Sunday. I went an hour before I had to go to work, thinking I needed the time. I had a 1/2 second wait, according to the owner. I was out in less than 15 minutes 

At least I look good for armageddon 

SH420


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got my haircut on Sunday. I went an hour before I had to go to work, thinking I needed the time. I had a 1/2 second wait, according to the owner. I was out in less than 15 minutes
> 
> At least I look good for armageddon
> 
> SH420


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2020)

I found toilet paper! I'm rich, bitch!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 17, 2020)

This guy is getting death threats. I just can even 









Toilet paper, 1 square, hurry before the restrictions are imposed . 01 | eBay


Condition is New. If you don't like it scroll on.



www.ebay.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

420God said:


> I found toilet paper! I'm rich, bitch!
> 
> View attachment 4506902


Ok that settles it; your west bumfuk is even wester than mine


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2020)

420God said:


> I found toilet paper! I'm rich, bitch!
> 
> View attachment 4506902


I'm actually going to run out. I have access to 6 rolls maybe a few more. 
I'm certain I'll have to owe someone a dick sucking. I just wish she was cuter. 

SH420


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

420God said:


> I found toilet paper! I'm rich, bitch!
> 
> View attachment 4506902


You pass the foxhole test......Welcome


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

420God said:


> I found toilet paper! I'm rich, bitch!
> 
> View attachment 4506902


Put a couple rolls into the stock market, roll the dice!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Put a couple rolls into the stock market, roll the dice!


dice the rolls


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> dice the rolls


That's too "rich".


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2020)

*NEVADA BROTHELS 
MASKED SEX DURING CORONA VIRUS SCARE*

*3/15/2020 8:30 AM PT*






EXCLUSIVE
TMZ/Getty Composite
The coronavirus has changed the way most of us live in fundamental ways, which made us wonder what was happening with some of the most intimate contacts -- sex in brothels.
We contacted a half dozen of the biggest brothels in the Las Vegas area, and they're all open for business ... with an asterisk. One brothel manager said all customers must wear masks when they walk in and even during sex. It appears the women do not wear masks
Another brothel manager said an enormous bottle of hand sanitizer sits on the bar, and Clorox wipes are used frequently to wipe down doorknobs, bathroom counters and other surfaces. Every brothel we called said they *sanitized their joints* on a regular basis.
And, one of the places told us they will send any women home even if she has a slight cold.
And, then there's the famed Mustang Ranch ... they say customers have their temperature checked before entering.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> *NEVADA BROTHELS
> MASKED SEX DURING CORONA VIRUS SCARE*
> 
> *3/15/2020 8:30 AM PT*
> ...


so long as they still do asterisk stuff


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> *NEVADA BROTHELS
> MASKED SEX DURING CORONA VIRUS SCARE*
> 
> *3/15/2020 8:30 AM PT*
> ...


That's not new. Been puttin' "pokes" over one of our heads for years.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So today, I called over there and they were open so I got a haircut.


Did you save the hair as an emergency toilet paper replacement?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> Mustang Ranch ... they say customers have their temperature checked before entering.


Sweet! Usually have to pay extra for that!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Did you save the hair as an emergency toilet paper replacement?


That works a whole lot less well than one might imagine


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's not new. Been puttin' "pokes" over one of our heads for years.


I believe I just stumbled upon the definition of pig in a poke.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That works a whole lot less well than one might imagine


Ya hafta braid it first...


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow, just got booted to politics...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wow, just got booted to politics...


I've been landing haphazardly as well. Net is busy.


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wow, just got booted to politics...


Nothing good can come from this.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello. Welcome to politics


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Hello. Welcome to politics


dig in.....here's a shovel...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

*After uproar within cannabis industry, dispensaries deemed essential services*
This last-minute effort to stock up on flower, vapes, tinctures and more comes in stark contrast to fellow “shelter in place” counties like Alameda, where cannabis stores will reportedly remain open for curbside pick-up and delivery for the duration of the order.








After uproar within cannabis industry, dispensaries deemed essential services


As San Franciscans continue to grapple with the magnitude of the “shelter in place”...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

How to Build a Foxhole: 7 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


This article explains how to build a standard US Army defensive fighting position. Select an appropriate site.




www.wikihow.com







Don't forget a grenade sump....


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> How to Build a Foxhole: 7 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
> 
> 
> This article explains how to build a standard US Army defensive fighting position. Select an appropriate site.
> ...


I'd have to dig out a lot more than you...paybacks.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'd have to dig out a lot more than you...paybacks.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

spider hole...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> dig in.....here's a shovel...





doublejj said:


> How to Build a Foxhole: 7 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
> 
> 
> This article explains how to build a standard US Army defensive fighting position. Select an appropriate site.
> ...





doublejj said:


> spider hole...
> 
> View attachment 4507128





doublejj said:


> View attachment 4507129





doublejj said:


> View attachment 4507131


I got to hand it to you, Boss.

You do know how to stay focused!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I got to hand it to you, Boss.
> 
> You do know how to stay focused!


now is not the time for indecision......you are much safer in a foxhole


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> now is not the time for indecision......you are much safer in a foxhole


Given all the other more convenient options . . . how is that true? Pics of the hole in the dirt you and your poor wife will soon be living in would be appreciated. Where will you put your make believe Tesla?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Given all the other more convenient options . . . how is that true? Pics of the hole in the dirt you and your poor wife will soon be living in would be appreciated. Where will you put your make believe Tesla?


How you do'in pablo, you stuck inside?.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Given all the other more convenient options . . . how is that true? Pics of the hole in the dirt you and your poor wife will soon be living in would be appreciated. Where will you put your make believe Tesla?


Maybe his posts are more over your head rather than under your feet?

I won't bother to explain, you're a smart guy.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> How you do'in pablo, you stuck inside?.....


I'm good, thank you. Pics of this awesome foxhole you and wifey will be living in please. And why it is preferable to your house? Along with supporting data to back up this "novel" living arrangement to somehow protect you.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 17, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe his posts are more over your head rather than under your feet?
> 
> I won't bother to explain, you're a smart guy.


I don't know how smart I am. But just for the heck of it, explain it to me like I was 5 years old and have no idea what you're talking about. Pretty sure I'll be smarter once you do that.


----------



## playallnite (Mar 17, 2020)

glad I'm not in heat any more, it must really be hard to get laid these days


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I don't know how smart I am. But just for the heck of it, explain it to me like I was 5 years old and have no idea what you're talking about. Pretty sure I'll be smarter once you do that.


I would teach a 5 year old about structural integrity when building Lego blocks.

If you have a set, maybe I can help.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2020)

playallnite said:


> glad I'm not in heat any more, it must really be hard to get laid these days


Not really. Lockdown is pretty awesome in that respect


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I don't know how smart I am. But just for the heck of it, explain it to me like I was 5 years old and have no idea what you're talking about. Pretty sure I'll be smarter once you do that.


Most 5 year olds aren’t retarded and racist though


----------



## greg nr (Mar 17, 2020)

A vet once told me, you won't know me until you lose your virginity in a fox hole.

I never did understand that.


----------



## WORDZcuresCovid (Mar 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Most 5 year olds aren’t retarded and racist though


Everyone I've ever brought up has been.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 17, 2020)

WORDZcuresCovid said:


> Everyone I've ever brought up has been.


Did you really just make this account simply to post this?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm good, thank you. Pics of this awesome foxhole you and wifey will be living in please. And why it is preferable to your house? Along with supporting data to back up this "novel" living arrangement to somehow protect you.


I'm 1/2 owner of a bobcat.....I can dig a foxhole anywhere in 5min.
We have an RV under a carport to live in.





There is a fighting hole hidden in the brush in this picture, if you cannot see it I have done my job..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Did you really just make this account simply to post this?


He comes every time he gets banned.

It's a sexual kink thing.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

If you look to the right in this picture between the trees you can also see the opening to a bunker....


----------



## WORDZcuresCovid (Mar 17, 2020)

abandonconflict said:


> Did you really just make this account simply to post this?


yeah


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2020)

WORDZcuresCovid said:


> yeah


That’s sad


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm 1/2 owner of a bobcat.....I can dig a foxhole anywhere in 5min.
> We have an RV under a carport to live in.
> View attachment 4507155
> View attachment 4507156
> ...


Just so there's no confusion later:

The foxhole you've been telling everyone you've been digging, and advocating they do as well, with pictures of shovels and diagrams is a ditch you dug next to your Pilgrim RV. With a 1/2 owned bobcat. For a fighting hole. Rather than simply continue to live in your house comfortably.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 17, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Just so there's no confusion later:
> 
> The foxhole you've been telling everyone you've been digging, and advocating they do as well, with pictures of shovels and diagrams is a ditch you dug next to your Pilgrim RV. With a 1/2 owned bobcat. For a fighting hole. Rather than simply continue to live in your house comfortably.


Posts from the litter box ^^^^


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Just so there's no confusion later:
> 
> The foxhole you've been telling everyone you've been digging, and advocating they do as well, with pictures of shovels and diagrams is a ditch you dug next to your Pilgrim RV. With a 1/2 owned bobcat. For a fighting hole. Rather than simply continue to live in your house comfortably.


Yes, my house is in the city, we split our time between the farm (weather permitting) and home. We have a laundry room and deep freezer and other assets at home so we visit regularly. Our 'buggout' spot is the farm, where we have unlimited solar powered well water and a very defensible 19 acres with 2 large greenhouses. The plan is to cover the carport roof with solar panels this summer and then a tesla will make traveling back and forth a breeze.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

Hay Pablo I haven't showed you my new electric trike yet.........25mph & 50mi range....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yes, my house is in a city, we split our time between the farm (weather permitting) and home. We have a laundry room and deep freezer and other assets at home so we visit regularly. Our 'buggout' spot is the farm, where we have unlimited solar powered well water and a very defensible 19 acres with 2 large greenhouses. The plan is to cover the carport roof with solar panels this summer and a tesla will make traveling back and forth a breeze.


I see. But when does the foxhole come into play? What you just now described is your normal way of life, without a pandemic. When you told us to dig foxholes and store ammo, you meant split your time between your house and RV, and a bobcat partnership? No foxholes at your house? That would seem like the 1st place you'd want one.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Hay Pablo I haven't showed you my new electric trike yet.........25mph & 50mi range....
> View attachment 4507223
> 
> View attachment 4507224


I'll be impressed when you own a Tesla. It's been 4 years since you put your deposit down?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I see. But when does the foxhole come into play? What you just now described is your normal way of life, without a pandemic. When you told us to dig foxholes and store ammo, you meant split your time between your house and RV, and a bobcat partnership? No foxholes at your house? That would seem like the 1st place you'd want one.


I have a full basement at home.....we don't live in the best part of town and the city will go to shit quickly in any crisis. I can be on the farm in just over 1 hr on the freeway or 2hrs on back roads. We would prefer to be on the farm when SHTF however we are not fully set up on the farm yet, hopefully by this fall we will be. We would still prob spend winters in town because the farm is very rural and the roads get almost impassable in winter and my wife and i are old and need frequent medical services we cannot get on the farm...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'll be impressed when you own a Tesla. It's been 4 years since you put your deposit down?


I told you before that I put a deposit on a tesla just prior to buying the farm and had to delay the tesla for a couple years. we just got the farm paid off in Jan and can now proceed with the rest of the plan. Just hold on & you will see the tesla as soon as i take delivery. I could have purchased/leased a used tesla but wanted to pay off the farm first....and now I'm glad I did


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have a full basement at home.....we don't live in the best part of town and the city will go to shit quickly in any crisis. I can be on the farm in just over 1 hr on the freeway or 2hrs on back roads. We would prefer to be on the farm when SHTF however we are not fully set up on the farm yet, hopefully by this fall we will be. We would still prob spend winters in town because the farm is very rural and the roads get almost impassable in winter and my wife and i are old and need frequent medical services we cannot get on the farm...


Well, if you keep riding that trike and eating oatmeal you'll likely be around longer than you think. And you'll be kicking yourself for liquidating your 401k. Or annoyed you didn't die as you predicted.


----------



## WORDZcuresCovid (Mar 17, 2020)

My gut tells me to grow a whole bunch of food this year. Ya aint ever gonna catch ol wordz waiting in no damn breadlines that have meals for 3/4 of the crowds. Fuck it maybe I'm paranoid if so I guess I'll just be the kang of the farmers market. Got about 100 potatoes in the ground already. For my comrades! figure should pull out around 300-400 lbs off those. Veg has vegetables for the first time in decades haha!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2020)

WORDZcuresCovid said:


> My gut tells me to grow a whole bunch of food this year. Ya aint ever gonna catch ol wordz waiting in no damn breadlines that have meals for 3/4 of the crowds. Fuck it maybe I'm paranoid if so I guess I'll just be the kang of the farmers market. Got about 100 potatoes in the ground already. For my comrades! figure should pull out around 300-400 lbs off those. Veg has vegetables for the first time in decades haha!


Me too, im putting in a veggy garden up on the farm for the first time in years and will plant as much as i can handle, to have extra to share. also looking for a new chicken coop for the farm as soon as the snow is gone. just ordered a bunch of seeds and starts from Gurney's Seeds.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have a full basement at home.....we don't live in the best part of town and the city will go to shit quickly in any crisis. I can be on the farm in just over 1 hr on the freeway or 2hrs on back roads. We would prefer to be on the farm when SHTF however we are not fully set up on the farm yet, hopefully by this fall we will be. We would still prob spend winters in town because the farm is very rural and the roads get almost impassable in winter and my wife and i are old and need frequent medical services we cannot get on the farm...


I didn't know there was a best part of sac, hehe. I have some clients that own a home in natomas. I like it, but then again I don't have to live there. Still want to make it to the Capitol one day, always too busy working when I'm down there.


----------



## WORDZcuresCovid (Mar 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Me too, im putting in a veggy garden up on the farm for the first time in years and will plant as much as i can handle, to have extra to share. also looking for a new chicken coop for the farm as soon as the snow is gone. just ordered a bunch of seeds and starts from Gurney's Seeds.


I tilled out a 20x50 twice today wasn't in the plans 2 weeks ago but I'm feeling pretty good about that other than sore as fuck haha. Not as easy in march as it is in may lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

How Many Adults Are at Risk of Serious Illness If Infected with Coronavirus? Updated Data


About four in ten adults (37.6%) ages 18 and older in the U.S. (92.6 million people) have a higher risk of developing serious illness if they become infected with the novel coronavirus, due to thei…




www.kff.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 18, 2020)

Should I be concerned about the refrigerator repair man?



Edit: he has less teef. I’m immunocompromised and he’s touching my refrigerator


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

Got my 15lbs of 80/20 on sale at Meijer. Full stock of vegs/some frozen. Walmart, no meat or vegs yet. Meijer doing much better job. No meat at Kroger/plenty of vegs/no frozen. All still mostly out of paper products.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

Coronavirus Update: Army Corps Of Engineers Coming To NY, Hospital Ship Being Dispatched To NYC


Cuomo said the Army Corps of Engineers is being sent to New York Wednesday afternoon to look at construction of hospitals and mobile hospital sites. The mobile hospitals have a capacity of 200-250 people, Cuomo said.




newyork.cbslocal.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

Wish we had somewhere to drive at these prices.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

McDonald's is telling restaurant owners to stop locking bathrooms to prevent toilet paper theft amid coronavirus-related shortages


Some McDonald's locations have closed bathrooms to prevent people from stealing toilet paper amidst the coronavirus outbreak.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

so like I'm the only one with foxholes and bunkers and a weapons cache'?...really?


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

I saw people walking around the neighborhood with their kids and dogs yesterday, what is this world coming to?


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wish we had somewhere to drive at these prices.
> 
> View attachment 4507530


$2.92 gal Canadian, didn't do the conversion to US $.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I saw people walking around the neighborhood with their kids and dogs yesterday, what is this world coming to?


probably out on a reconnoiter mission.....watch them closely


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> probably out on a reconnoiter mission.....watch them closely


They did have a little rat dog with them...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> They did have a little rat dog with them...


decoy tactic.....oldest trick in the book


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

Nothing to do but listen to a little Radio First Termer......


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

State BMV will close to non-commercial license renewal and Gov will direct HP and LE to not issue tickets for expired license from today forward. Barber shops, beauty parlor, tatoo shops closed.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My 81 yr old aunt Molly shared this with me earlier...
> 
> View attachment 4506438


Omg, that’s exactly what I’ve been telling people around me but these ignorant people I work with have no clue what the hell I’m talking about.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

a little Pat Sajak on the radio.......


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

Covid-19 is gonna devastate VA.....Biggest Health Care System in the nation


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

State DOH estimates today over the course of a year, 40-70% will get the virus. 88 confirmed, 26 hospitalized, no deaths


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so like I'm the only one with foxholes and bunkers and a weapons cache'?...really?


In all seriousness I hope so. Foxholes and bunkers are no defense against a virus. We are melting the worlds economy over this and it's not armageddon. We have created generational warfare over all the hype and mishandling of our public health response. I'm considering going back to work in a hospital even with my underlying cardiac condition.

I will die of something but with the death rate for my decile cohort probably not this.



doublejj said:


> Covid-19 is gonna devastate VA.....Biggest Health Care System in the nation


People will die but we are creating a much greater problem. We are our own worst enemy and I think fear mongering right now should be discouraged. We will do fine and yes there will be deaths. The VA has some of the sickest individuals and I would expect a higher death rate amongst their cohort. 

It will load the system, but they will get through unless we panic as many appear to be doing.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

the VA has tested 350 for Covid-19 so far..........VA serves over 9,000,000.....math don't look good


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ...I'm considering going back to work in a hospital...


+Rep and much love.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> In all seriousness I hope so. Foxholes and bunkers are no defense against a virus. We are melting the worlds economy over this and it's not armageddon. We have created generational warfare over all the hype and mishandling of our public health response. I'm considering going back to work in a hospital even with my underlying cardiac condition.
> 
> I will die of something but with the death rate for my decile cohort probably not this.
> 
> ...


It's in the hospitals here. Positive test results announced yesterday. More people laid off in my circles. No foxholes. Preparing for a siege though.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the VA has tested 350 for Covid-19 so far..........VA serves over 9,000,000.....math don't look good


That certainly sounds terrifying but it isn't. There is no specific treatment for this virus. Testing will give us information but it won't save anyone now. We are in it and have to get through it. We know how to treat ARDS and the other complications. It doesn't matter what caused them. Not everyone survives ARDS no matter what caused it, we learned that in Vietnam.

We need to keep calm and soldier on.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the VA has tested 350 for Covid-19 so far..........VA serves over 9,000,000.....math don't look good


The tests take time to make and validate. I expect a massive number to become available soon. Once we have the tests, we’ll be able to track the unfolding pandemic. In the meantime, I consider it to be a sort of treason for you to be pushing all this fear. We are stronger when we keep calm.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

Trump and Azar are monopolizing them through Quest labs. Azar is the former CEO. Why no discussion of this killing people and furthering the contamination for profit.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

"Foxhole" is a euphemism for taking this seriously and taking preparedness seriously. I don't ever recall a drill sergeant using his 'inside' voice to instill in us the urgency of his message. Shouting works.... like "Loud pipes saves lives"..we are both trying to help people only in different ways. Take care, this is gonna be a rough one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> "Foxhole" is a euphemism for taking this seriously and taking preparedness seriously. I don't ever recall a drill sergeant using his 'inside' voice to instill in us the urgency of his message. Shouting works.... like "Loud pipes saves lives"..we are both trying to help people only in different ways. Take care, this is gonna be a rough one


I regretfully pulled the brass, powder, molds, scales, presses and other parts out yesterday. Bought the only two jars of cordite I could find. At about 75% mark up.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

I just spent my $1000 on a Veggie seed order.....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> "Foxhole" is a euphemism for taking this seriously and taking preparedness seriously. I don't ever recall a drill sergeant using his 'inside' voice to instill in us the urgency of his message. Shouting works.... like "Loud pipes saves lives"..we are both trying to help people only in different ways. Take care, this is gonna be a rough one


You don't need a Bobcat for a euphemism


doublejj said:


> I'm 1/2 owner of a bobcat.....I can dig a foxhole anywhere in 5min.
> We have an RV under a carport to live in.
> View attachment 4507155
> View attachment 4507156
> ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

That's good. Most can be eaten as just the plants. I have toy fridge stocked with them. I donate starter plants to a church and a community garden. As well as friends. Gonna lose some bud real estate this year. Sucks. Wanted to go legally crazy this year.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You don't need a Bobcat for a euphemism


the Bobcat is a shared community resource...all my neighbors are farmers. Bobcat has many uses. I see this as a long term not a short term situation and preparing for it.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 18, 2020)

Crime will go up as some desperate people will do stupid things.
Amateurs are more likely to be deterred with some basic safety measures.
Might be a good time to improve outdoor lighting and finally install some security cameras.

Not sure if I should get LED lighting or the less efficient but better deterrent HPS lighting.
Better go with the HPS.

I got a fever and the only prescription is more cowbell.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Crime will go up as some desperate people will do stupid things.
> Amateurs are more likely to be deterred with some basic safety measures.
> Might be a good time to improve outdoor lighting and finally install some security cameras.
> 
> ...


Security cameras are like locks. They only keep honest people out. Full coverage here for years. No deterrent.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2020)

@neosapien 






SH420


----------



## Kushash (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Security cameras are like locks. They only keep honest people out. Full coverage here for years. No deterrent.


Well they can at least give a sense of security when you check out what's going on around the outside of a property which could lower anxiety for some people and they are helping to catch career criminals these days when severe cases are caught on a variety of cameras and shared with detectives. Not useful in court but it does give leads to who they are looking for.
IDK just my novice opinion.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's good. Most can be eaten as just the plants. I have toy fridge stocked with them. I donate starter plants to a church and a community garden. As well as friends. Gonna lose some bud real estate this year. Sucks. Wanted to go legally crazy this year.


Took down a auto flower 2 days ago and have other things going in. Less pot more veggie starts. Maybe I'll resurrect my 12'x24' greenhouse probably a little smaller this time (snow collapsed it).....a friend has a c.s.a. farm we've been involved in for the last 5 years.....I'm not worried about food. We'll see what happens, might be all good after a few months of tough times. But you can tell a lot about a person on the checkout lines..........some people are hording frozen pizzas and crap! Now is a good time to learn how to cook real food if you don't know how.........</rant>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> $2.92 gal Canadian, didn't do the conversion to US $.


Canadian dollar is at $.69 right now so that's $2.01 per gallon. No online shopping at US retailers for me for a while.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Canadian dollar is at $.69 right now so that's $2.01 per gallon. No online shopping at US retailers for me for a while.


Possible bacon sale here?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 18, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Might be a good time to improve outdoor lighting and finally install some security cameras.


you could (falsely) label your places as being infested by SARS-2 guess that may thwart those with reading abilities off XD


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> *I Don’t Cotton To*
> 
> A listener from Dallas wonders about the origin of “I don’t cotton to,” meaning “I’m not in favor of” or “I don’t get along with.” Though it sounds like a classic Southern phrase, Martha traces it all the way back to England, where the verb to _cotton_ had to do with textile work. Saying “I’m not cotton with” or “I don’t cotton to” means that you don’t get along with something.
> 
> ...


I still say that.....when it’s not good to say fuck it or fuck that shit or a number of other phases like that.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 18, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> you could (falsely) label your places as being infested by SARS-2 guess that may thwart those with reading abilities off XD


That's a plus.
I left a Halloween decoration up on my front door after halloween a few years ago.
8 small skeletons hung across the top of the door hanging by their necks.
I watched what looked like two young guys well dressed that where likely Jehovah Witnesses or Mormons on a mission.
They walked up to the door and turned around without knocking or ringing the bell.
Those skeletons get to stay there year round now.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 18, 2020)

For the first time in years, I enjoyed driving today; less traffic.
And my busy friends now all of the sudden have time to hangout.




Corded telephones, hehehehe!


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Trump and Azar are monopolizing them through Quest labs. Azar is the former CEO. Why no discussion of this killing people and furthering the contamination for profit.


someone always profits*.*

Are there better companies that can do the job? if so I imagine they are already trying.

I do not see how pushing a political agenda is going to cure any of this.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> someone always profits*.*
> 
> Are there better companies that can do the job? if so I imagine they are already trying.
> 
> I do not see how pushing a political agenda is going to cure any of this.


Short answer: Yes, absolutely, and in massive quantities.

For example, the who test is highly effective, cheap, and available from multiple sources. But the cdc/fda wouldn't approve it for political reasons. Same with independent labs developing the ability to test. The dod independently just bought 500,000 of these tests to use on military personnel because they couldn't wait for domestic supplies of the cdc test to become available.

In short, the supply of test kits was intentionally restricted. 

A political agenda caused this.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

As Coronavirus Testing Gears Up, Specialized Swabs Running Out


Nationwide, testing for coronavirus is ramping up. But the supply of specialty swabs needed to collect potential coronavirus specimens can’t keep up with demand, creating a bottleneck in testing ca…




khn.org





Aerosol and Surface Stability of SARS-CoV-2 


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2004973


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2020)

West Virginia is the only State with no reported cases. Just got my plane ticket for $20. See ya'll there!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> West Virginia is the only State with no reported cases. Just got my plane ticket for $20. See ya'll there!


Nice! Bringin it to 'em! Good job!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

sorry tyler









West Virginia governor confirms first coronavirus case


West Virginia Governor Jim Justice announces the state's first coronavirus case confirming that there are now cases in all 50 states.




www.nbcnews.com




.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> West Virginia is the only State with no reported cases. Just got my plane ticket for $20. See ya'll there!


They do now. First tests are coming in. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

Can you poop in your worm bin? Shit's real!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you poop in your worm bin? Shit's real!


Only if you like S&M.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> sorry tyler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck. I wonder if they'll refund my $20...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2020)

Can you imagine what it is like to be one of the people right now who have already recovered from this virus? You could just walk around empty streets unconcerned and unprotected, even licking doorknobs along the way. You could also easily rob every store - just have cash in your hand and wear your mask. They will never catch you. Just looking for silver linings...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Can you imagine what it is like to be one of the people right now who have already recovered from this virus? You could just walk around empty streets unconcerned and unprotected, even licking doorknobs along the way. You could also easily rob every store - just have cash in your hand and wear your mask. They will never catch you. Just looking for silver linings...


ROFLMAO!! In my mind @Indagrow is out there living large and licking girls or door knobs for all of us!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 18, 2020)

Sooooooo....

When are we allowed to start eating human meat?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sooooooo....
> 
> When are we allowed to start eating human meat?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


Don't pull the short straw......


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sooooooo....
> 
> When are we allowed to start eating human meat?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


No Bobby, you have to eat all your trout before you eat the people.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't pull the short straw......


Just don't pull his finger!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Just don't pull his finger!


I eat homemade sauerkraut......


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I eat homemade sauerkraut......


So do I, it's delicious. I also enjoy hard boiled eggs and pickled fish. I am also partial to bacon ;D


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So do I, it's delicious. I also enjoy hard boiled eggs and pickled fish. I am also partial to bacon ;D


Bet we could really rip it up! lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> West Virginia is the only State with no reported cases. Just got my plane ticket for $20. See ya'll there!


Just so you know (and keep this between us, shhhh), this shit all _started_ in West Virginia.

You'll find out in the made for TV movie in 2022 if we're still here.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2020)

We'll all take a breather for a couple minutes. 




This dude Carter Deems is actually a battle rapper, a fucking funny talented one at that. But occasionally does stand up. I think he's hilarious.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4507921


It is time for this, I believe.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> We'll all take a breather for a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"as an Amish comedian, I probably shouldn't be using this microphone right now" is classic.

Do many battle rappers have a grandfather who was an auctioneer?

That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4507921


I got stuck staring at the gif, I forgot what I was doing. 

SH420


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! In my mind @Indagrow is out there living large and licking girls or door knobs for all of us!


I'm putting door knobs in girls and licking them


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got stuck staring at the gif, I forgot what I was doing.
> 
> SH420


We won't discuss how long I 'watched' that ;D


----------



## srh88 (Mar 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sooooooo....
> 
> When are we allowed to start eating human meat?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


Hey asshole!!! Lol
"I wish they'd close down the schools"


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

Which Country Has Flattened the Curve for the Coronavirus? (Published 2020)


These charts show the trajectory of the coronavirus pandemic in each country. New cases have dwindled in China and South Korea, but the virus continues to spread rapidly in most of the world.



www.nytimes.com






_"From March 24 through April 28, Walmart's 5,000-plus U.S. stores will host an hour-long senior shopping event every Tuesday for customers 60 and older, which will start one hour before stores open. In addition to limits on paper products, stores will have limits on milk, eggs, cleaning supplies, hand sanitizer, water, diapers, wipes, formula and baby food, Dacona Smith, executive vice president and chief operating officer, Walmart U.S., wrote in a blog post."_


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

I see we have some social distancing at the WH press con today

_edit, aide trying to crowd them together lol_


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I see we have some social distancing at the WH press con today


Was there? Missed this one, but about fucking time!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Was there? Missed this one, but about fucking time!


yeah on now, they've been having one each day














President Joe Biden - Public Schedule Calendar | Factbase


This is the public schedule for Joe Biden, as provided by the White House Press Office. This calendar is updated at midnight every day with the day's public events




factba.se





I wish Trump would let the experts talk, however


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2020)

Study: 17.9% Of People With COVID-19 Coronavirus Had No Symptoms


Real-time Coronavirus (COVID-19) cases tracker and resources to keep you safe.




coronawiki.org


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Hey asshole!!! Lol
> "I wish they'd close down the schools"
> View attachment 4508015


Hey man, The health and Safety of the students is of the UTMOST concern. Trust me, I'm truly eaten up about the whole thing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

@curious2garden When they take the nasopharyngeal swab sample of a suspected Covid-19 patient, do they have to change out all their PPE for each patient?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4508352
> 
> View attachment 4508353


Better than velcro...


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

Indagrow said:


> I'm putting door knobs in girls and licking them


Don't use a backdoor knob.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Don't use a backdoor knob.


Gonna need them to get in and out without being seen by anyone you know.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> @curious2garden When they take the nasopharyngeal swab sample of a suspected Covid-19 patient, do they have to change out all their PPE for each patient?


The EU has clearer recommendations on drive through testing. But here's the recommendations on what healthcare workers should wear for protection.









Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is a virus (more specifically, a coronavirus) identified as the cause of an outbreak of respiratory illness first detected in Wuhan, China.




www.cdc.gov








https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/sites/default/files/documents/COVID-19-infection-prevention-and-control-healthcare-settings-march-2020.pdf


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Which Country Has Flattened the Curve for the Coronavirus? (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> These charts show the trajectory of the coronavirus pandemic in each country. New cases have dwindled in China and South Korea, but the virus continues to spread rapidly in most of the world.
> ...


What I can't figure out is how Walmart stock drops with lines around the corner to get in??

Every day is Super Bowl Sunday for all these stores.

I think I'll be going Tuesday mornings though, run into some retirees and say hi from 6 feet away.

I don't miss the usual aisleway clogging bullshitting that used to go on with people at Giant Eagle these days, just move along.

Hey on a bright note, I scheduled my annual physical for June today. Asked the girl if they had many flu cases and she said none at all for the last week.

Social distancing may be working.
So stay the fuck away from me and have a great day!


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

Guess I should start getting the mail out of the box with tongs...


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4508392


A weekend in Bath sounds nice


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2020)

Yesterday SLO county went to "shelter in place"; all schools are closed til next school year (Sept), non-essential businesses closed, restaurants open only for take out and delivery. Blah blah blah. This a.m. I go out to pay a car payment, get gas and possibly hit a store for a few items. It's like Christmas shopping season, traffic and every place is packed to the gills. Walmart, Albertsons packed. So I figure I'll swing by Trader Joe's, LOL, can't even get on to the street it's on. I did make the car payment


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4508392


It's been awhile since I swept the ceiling.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

I just talked (by phone) with a neighbor farmer, who is an elder Italian gentleman that immigrated here decades ago to open an italian restaurant in our little mtn town, sold the restaurant 8 years ago and bought a pot farm. He says he keeps up with things back home thru reading his towns facebook page. He said usually there are 6 or 7 obituaries on the page.....today there are 6-7 pages.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yesterday SLO county went to "shelter in place"; all schools are closed til next school year (Sept), non-essential businesses closed, restaurants open only for take out and delivery. Blah blah blah. This a.m. I go out to pay a car payment, get gas and possibly hit a store for a few items. It's like Christmas shopping season, traffic and every place is packed to the gills. Walmart, Albertsons packed. So I figure I'll swing by Trader Joe's, LOL, can't even get on to the street it's on. I did make the car payment


DMV put off renewals for 60 days. I do it online anyway, but I might hold onto my money for awhile. Edit: I looked into it and it isn't for "normal" renewals that can be done online, just for "complex" ones, or new plates. My apologies.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Guess I should start getting the mail out of the box with tongs...


Yeah, they say it dies on the way but then the mail girl touches it and who knows where she's been.

I guarantee she's been somewhere because she's a hot blonde and smiles and waves at everybody.

Please don't infect my mail girl, looking out the window at mail time is the highlight of the day.

40% to 60% projected to get this in Allegheny County, where Pittsburgh is. I'll be hanging out here in the sticks. 2 confirmed cases in my county now but it's a huge county.

Gotta go, mail girl is driving up.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 19, 2020)

I would consider myself a mild prepper. Plus I have tons of backpacking/survival gear.

About a month ago I had my wife go to costco and stock up hard. She was sick at the time and complained about taking the girls on an unnecessary trip for my crazy ass.

Who's laughing now?! My gingerly cleaned asshole, that's who! 4 ply Charmin, baby. You could eat off this butthole.

her: why is there always boxes of bulk ammo being delivered to our door?

Also her: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I see.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

We aren't that bad yet. Similar. Had no problems getting yeast, flour, sugar and salt today. Baking aisle pretty much full of basics.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I would consider myself a mild prepper. Plus I have tons of backpacking/survival gear.
> 
> About a month ago I had my wife go to costco and stock up hard. She was sick at the time and complained about taking the girls on an unnecessary trip for my crazy ass.
> 
> ...


good job.....i also consider myself a mild prepper....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I would consider myself a mild prepper. Plus I have tons of backpacking/survival gear.
> 
> About a month ago I had my wife go to costco and stock up hard. She was sick at the time and complained about taking the girls on an unnecessary trip for my crazy ass.
> 
> ...


Can you grab me a loaf of that bread?

One of the ones not exposed on the ends, thanks!


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

Haven't been able to find bread flour in a few trips.  I have plenty of general purpose, but the harder flour is better for sourdough.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2020)

First day of spring!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> First day of spring!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

De Blasio now


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We aren't that bad yet. Similar. Had no problems getting yeast, flour, sugar and salt today. Baking aisle pretty much full of basics.


I am having to hit up the 3 stores I use (Kroger/Meijer/Walmart) and am able to find most of what I need. Nothing that's on sale of course, but I've been pretty lucky so far


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

One a piece, bitches! Allowed 2 milks, I don't have to pick between white and chocolate. Yet


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4508609
> One a piece, bitches! Allowed 2 milks, I don't have to pick between white and chocolate. Yet


How’s the frozen food aisle look?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> @curious2garden When they take the nasopharyngeal swab sample of a suspected Covid-19 patient, do they have to change out all their PPE for each patient?


They are doing drive up testing here. Talk through car window and only roll down when time for swab. We are on conservation mode on PPE supplies. We were sent brown lunch bags to store our N95 masks between uses. Apparently they can be used 5 times before we throw them out. Idk bout that but those decisions are way above my pay grade...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

Frozen vegs and ice cream at Walmart/Meijer here. Frozen pizzas, potatoes all gone at all stores.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4508609
> One a piece, bitches! Allowed 2 milks, I don't have to pick between white and chocolate. Yet


mmmmmm Quilted!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How’s the frozen food aisle look?


No ice cream. Fuck ice cream anyway. I miss raspberry sorbet though, those fuckers!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2020)

I bought a bunch of rice and beans early on. And I have flour and powdered yeast...sooo there’s that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> They are doing drive up testing here. Talk through car window and only roll down when time for swab. We are on conservation mode on PPE supplies. We were sent brown lunch bags to store our N95 masks between uses. Apparently they can be used 5 times before we throw them out. Idk bout that but those decisions are way above my pay grade...


They are probably fine for several uses. The problem is being careful not to touch the outside of the mask once used. Also only touch the inside with clean hands. Best to handle by the elastic. Realistically unless someone coughs or sneezes directly on the person taking the nasal swab they only need to change gloves between patients. The trick is what you touch. 

Stay healthy jerryb.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I bought a bunch of rice and beans early on. And I have flour and powdered yeast...sooo there’s that.


Scored 4 lbs of brown rice the other day. Never thought I would celebrate something I always took for granted in the USA.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> mmmmmm Quilted!


Will trade roll for roll for Scott Tissue, where's the toilet paper trading website?

It's coming.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4508606


Tabasco is mild, try some Tapatio. Pacific Red hot sauce is even better, made with boonie peppers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> DMV put off renewals for 60 days. I do it online anyway, but I might hold onto my money for awhile. Edit: I looked into it and it isn't for "normal" renewals that can be done online, just for "complex" ones, or new plates. My apologies.


Yeah, I have to renew my DL; but this time I can't do it online. They haven't seen me in almost 20 yrs lol, so this time I must go into office to get new photo and prints. I didn't know prints changed with age


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Will trade roll for roll for Scott Tissue, where's the toilet paper trading website?
> 
> It's coming.


What is the gram per roll exchange rate?


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I have to renew my DL; but this time I can't do it online. They haven't seen me in almost 20 yrs lol, so this time I must go into office to get new photo and prints. I didn't know prints changed with age


That is exempt for sure. They are contacting the cops to let expired ones slide.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I have to renew my DL; but this time I can't do it online. They haven't seen me in almost 20 yrs lol, so this time I must go into office to get new photo and prints. I didn't know prints changed with age


Are you getting a RealID license?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> What is the gram per roll exchange rate?


Truly this is now Rollitup


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Will trade roll for roll for Scott Tissue, where's the toilet paper trading website?
> 
> It's coming.


for sure I don't spin it off the roll like I usually do. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> for sure I don't spin it off the roll like I usually do. lol


Those days are long gone! Someday, sitting by the fireside we will tell our children tales of our profligate TP ways. They will look at us in wonder when we extol the virtues of UltraSoft Charmin while teaching them the right leaves to gather.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> for sure I don't spin it off the roll like I usually do. lol


No using it for Kleenex either!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Are you getting a RealID license?


We microwave them for 10 secs here. The nice RFID chips pop.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm heading out to stock up on beer, wish me luck. I'll refrain from picking my nose until I get home and wash my hands.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No using it for Kleenex either!


Bet you would use kleenex for tp.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Those days are long gone! Someday, sitting by the fireside we will tell our children tales of our profligate TP ways. They will look at us in wonder when we extol the virtues of UltraSoft Charmin while teaching them the right leaves to gather.


My son made this:


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm heading out to stock up on beer, wish me luck. I'll refrain from picking my nose until I get home and wash my hands.


Good luck, my husband found beer. I swear to god I think they install beer locator chips in you guys.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Those days are long gone! Someday, sitting by the fireside we will tell our children tales of our profligate TP ways. They will look at us in wonder when we extol the virtues of UltraSoft Charmin while teaching them the right leaves to gather.


The right kind



The wrong kind



The really wrong kind


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bet you would use kleenex for tp.


Yeah, but TP no longer goes both ways.

Strange times.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Are you getting a RealID license?


Fuck no. I've no reason to fly anywhere. I'm not jumping through more hoops for Uncle Sam who already knows more about me than I do. They drafted me, almost killed me. I had a passport years ago, just didn't renew it. Real ID is horseshit. They seen everything they want to see before. Not my fault if they lost it. No more time and money to these pricks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, but TP no longer goes both ways.
> 
> Strange times.


TP is no longer unisex?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TP is no longer unisex?


Unisex yes; bisex no


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> ... I've no reason to fly anywhere...I had a passport years ago, just didn't renew it.


Me exactly, only time I thought about flying in the last 5 years was to come out there for BBQ. Flying is a real PITA anymore


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck no. I've no reason to fly anywhere. I'm not jumping through more hoops for Uncle Sam who already knows more about me than I do. They drafted me, almost killed me. I had a passport years ago, just didn't renew it. Real ID is horseshit. They seen everything they want to see before. Not my fault if they lost it. No more time and money to these pricks.


Yeah if I can't drive there. I'm probably not going.

Mine expires in June, I dread that scene. It's so crowded there and there's no masks available to non essential personnel. I can hold my breath only so long.

Maybe drive up the mountains to a more deserted location, make a day of it.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

Insider trading anyone?

*Richard Burr Dumped Up to $1.6 Million of Stock After Reassuring Public About Coronavirus*
Senator Dumped Up to $1.6 Million of Stock After Reassuring Public About Coronavirus Preparedness
Intelligence Chair Richard Burr’s selloff came around the time he was receiving daily briefings on the health threat.

by Robert Faturechi and Derek Willis March 19, 5:01 p.m. EDT

https://www.propublica.org/article/senator-dumped-up-to-1-6-million-of-stock-after-reassuring-public-about-coronavirus-preparedness







Soon after he offered public assurances that the government was ready to battle the coronavirus, the powerful chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee, Richard Burr, sold off a significant percentage of his stocks, unloading between $582,029 and $1.56 million of his holdings on Feb. 13 in 29 separate transactions.

As the head of the intelligence committee, Burr, a North Carolina Republican, has access to the government’s most highly classified information about threats to America’s security. His committee was receiving daily coronavirus briefings around this time, according to a Reuters story.

A week after Burr’s sales, the stock market began a sharp decline and has lost about 30% since.

On Thursday, Burr came under fire after NPR obtained a secret recording from Feb. 27, in which the lawmaker gave a VIP group at an exclusive social club a much more dire preview of the economic impact of the coronavirus than what he had told the public.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

Beer and wine aisles filled at all stores. BB has all the bourbon he needs!
Get your NSAID's, diphenhydramine HCl, cough suppressants etc. Those went quick around here. I get a lot of that generic, online, here








NightTme Sleep Aid (Diphenhydramine HCl 25 mg) 72 Caplets | PipingRock Health Products


Buy Discounted NightTime Sleep Aid (Diphenhydramine HCl 25 mg) 72 Caplets, and Other Vitamins & Supplements online at PipingRock.com



www.pipingrock.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Insider trading anyone?
> 
> *Richard Burr Dumped Up to $1.6 Million of Stock After Reassuring Public About Coronavirus*
> Senator Dumped Up to $1.6 Million of Stock After Reassuring Public About Coronavirus Preparedness
> ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

Might get some thunder and lightning tonight. Break in my cheap new bong and enjoy the show. 56F tonight to boot.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

*Coronavirus ravages 7 members of a single US family, killing 3*








Coronavirus ravages 7 members of a single US family, killing 3


Grace Fusco — mother of 11, grandmother of 27 — would sit in the same pew at church...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

Global Level 4 Health Advisory – Do Not Travel







travel.state.gov


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

how powerful is this


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Guess I should start getting the mail out of the box with tongs...


Funny you mentioned that. I received an Amazon delivery today, and got my mail. First thing I did was wet it all with lysol, then washed my hands. After drying I sprayed down the item boxes inside the shipping boxes, then washed my hands. I think I'm going too far, my hands are getting chapped from the constant washing...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

@curious2garden 

So I read somewhere that the annual flu vaccine is only 50% effective in a good year, less effective in others.

I get them because 50% sounds better than 0%.

What can we expect from the covid-19 vaccine next year?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

I buy organic meats, bread, etc., online. In fact, I buy almost EVERYTHING online, even before this crisis. The only thing I really bought at stores is produce. I am now looking at having that delivered, as well. Lots of great options for online produce delivery, good prices, too, from what I'm seeing. I may get it to the point when the only time I need to leave the house is to make weed deliveries. Bring on the cabin fever!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> So I read somewhere that the annual flu vaccine is only 50% effective in a good year, less effective in others.
> 
> ...


Unreasonably high prices???


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> So I read somewhere that the annual flu vaccine is only 50% effective in a good year, less effective in others.
> 
> ...


@Singlemalt has those connections.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I buy organic meats, bread, etc., online. In fact, I buy almost EVERYTHING online, even before this crisis. The only thing I really bought at stores is produce. I am now looking at having that delivered, as well. Lots of great options for online produce delivery, good prices, too, from what I'm seeing. I may get it to the point when the only time I need to leave the house is to make weed deliveries. Bring on the cabin fever!


give it a try now.....you may be surprised by your product delivery dates....


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @Singlemalt has those connections.


Good to know. Malt, I'd like to preorder 10 gallons of covid-19 vaccine, please...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> give it a try now.....you may be surprised by your product delivery dates....


There are local guys that only deliver inside my city, and their site states within 48 hours. I wouldn't be surprised if that wait time jumps up, though. Still better than venturing out...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Good to know. Malt, I'd like to preorder 10 gallons of covid-19 vaccine, please...


La Cosa Nostra, the family business I assume ;D

N.B. my new Blueberry Hashplant is stellar!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2020)

Get ready for an uptick in crime in America. 

*US jails begin releasing prisoners to stem Covid-19 infections*

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-51947802


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Good to know. Malt, I'd like to preorder 10 gallons of covid-19 vaccine, please...


This stuff will be cheaper and perhaps healthier


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

Lombardy Italy....a line of Army trucks filled with coffins heading out to be cremated...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Good to know. Malt, I'd like to preorder 10 gallons of covid-19 vaccine, please...


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2020)

Here come the body bags.
Saw these getting made today, by the thousands and thousands.
They are making a lot of heavy duty 2 meter x 1 meter bags.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4508681


All my life


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good luck, my husband found beer. I swear to god I think they install beer locator chips in you guys.


2 30 packs, DG, $16.95 ea. Ought to last a couple days. Bob's your uncle.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2020)

Well looks like I'm out of work too. Governor just ordered all non life sustaining businesses to shutdown at 8 tonight. Enforcement begins Saturday. What a crazy fucking world.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The right kind
> 
> View attachment 4508616
> 
> ...


Awww, a Teddy Bear cactus, they are so cuddly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> for sure I don't spin it off the roll like I usually do. lol





curious2garden said:


> Those days are long gone! Someday, sitting by the fireside we will tell our children tales of our profligate TP ways. They will look at us in wonder when we extol the virtues of UltraSoft Charmin while teaching them the right leaves to gather.


I don't why but this reminded me of the legend of the first moose the elders tell us as children.
When the first moose appear before our people he said "Never take more than you need, do not waste, and always respect me or I will leave you"

Gotta get used to sparing the TP or the TP gonna say 
"See ya" and we'll be wipin our ass with leaves.


Yeah, I've smoked a lot today


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't why but this reminded me of the legend of the first moose the elders tell us as children.
> When the first moose appear before our people he said "Never take more than you need, do not waste, and always respect me or I will leave you"
> 
> Gotta get used to sparing the TP or the TP gonna say
> ...


Same here I have a new table of different strains and I'm on Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant and it's a sweet high so I'm a bit 'ditzy'. It's nice to be able to be able to do that.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't why but this reminded me of the legend of the first moose the elders tell us as children.
> When the first moose appear before our people he said "Never take more than you need, do not waste, and always respect me or I will leave you"


First moose is awesome! Always comes back when you respect his ways is one of the morals. 
I wish they taught the constellations using Mikmaq and Abenaki, way better than Greek lore.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Same here I have a new table of different strains and I'm on Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant and it's a sweet high but I'm a bit 'ditzy'. It's nice to be able to be able to do that.


I've read a lot of good reports on Bodhi BH. I missed the boat on that one.
The Blueberry I have going from Rado is good but its a real sluggish couch lock type of high - works really well for neuropathy and sleep dep.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Well looks like I'm out of work too. Governor just ordered all non life sustaining businesses to shutdown at 8 tonight. Enforcement begins Saturday. What a crazy fucking world.


Wow, you work by yourself outdoors in the fresh air with a helper who usually reports off or quits.

Do mosquitoes transfer this shit too?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've read a lot of good reports on Bodhi BH. I missed the boat on that one.
> The Blueberry I have going from Rado is good but its a real sluggish couch lock type of high - works really well for neuropathy and sleep dep.


Next table is a seed table of Bodhi Space Monkey and the table after that should be BBHP.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow, you work by yourself outdoors in the fresh air with a helper who usually reports off or quits.
> 
> Do mosquitoes transfer this shit too?


It's not blood borne.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's not blood borne.


Good to know, actually.
Already had EEE and West Nile, that was fun.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Get ready for an uptick in crime in America.
> 
> *US jails begin releasing prisoners to stem Covid-19 infections*
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-51947802


ain't no jobs to be had for these guys either..


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Well looks like I'm out of work too. Governor just ordered all non life sustaining businesses to shutdown at 8 tonight. Enforcement begins Saturday. What a crazy fucking world.


Jesus. Sorry, neo...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

I am SO glad that I'm off the grid as a black market weed grower/dealer. Some dude just stopped by for another qp, and 2 more people are stopping by tonight for an oz. each. I only have, like, a half pound left. Def gonna have to raise prices for a while. Just finished trimming that tray, so I'll have another 11 oz or so in about 5 days of quick drying. I get it, people just wanna chill and forget, but they should be saving their money for essentials. I'm not gonna be the one to give them that advice, though...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

Military World Games held in Wuhan China...Oct 2019




exactly 30 days before the Coronavirus outbreak


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I am SO glad that I'm off the grid as a black market weed grower/dealer. Some dude just stopped by for another qp, and 2 more people are stopping by tonight for an oz. each. I only have, like, a half pound left. Def gonna have to raise prices for a while. Just finished trimming that tray, so I'll have another 11 oz or so in about 5 days of quick drying. I get it, people just wanna chill and forget, but they should be saving their money for essentials. I'm not gonna be the one to give them that advice, though...


I just gave a 1/4lb to a little old lady that lives across the street....be generous


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2020)

Inter office email confirms corona has arrived here at the main hospital.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

UC Davis is standing up their own in house testing, 20 a day for now ramping up to 1000 a day shortly. 24 hour results.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I just gave a 1/4lb to a little old lady that lives across the street....be generous


Nice. No can do. If I grew the quantity you do, for sure. I'm small time and need my money. I don't yet own a home...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

Event 201.....held Oct 2019 in NY. Looks like it was recorded today....predicts 65million dead


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

*Michigan dispensaries urge Gov. Whitmer to classify marijuana as 'essential' to avoid a shutdown due*
*Michigan dispensaries urge Gov. Whitmer to classify marijuana as 'essential' to avoid a shutdown due to coronavirus*


Michigan’s marijuana industry is urging Gov. Gretchen Whitmer to classify marijuana as an “essential item” to ensure that it remains available as the state continues to take steps to combat the coronavirus outbreak.

So far, the state has allowed dispensaries to remain open, and on Monday, the Michigan Marijuana Regulatory Agency encouraged the cannabis businesses to provide curbside and delivery services to promote social-distancing.

On Monday, Whitmer ordered the closure of other facilities, such as restaurants, theaters, coffee shops, recreation centers, and gyms.

In a letter to Whitmer on Wednesday, the Michigan Cannabis Industry Association (MCIA) also called on the governor to give doctors permission to “evaluate patients and write recommendations for both new medical marijuana patients and renewing patients using telecommunications.”

Read more: https://www.metrotimes.com/detroit/michigan-dispensaries-urge-gov-whitmer-to-classify-marijuana-as-essential-to-avoid-a-shutdown-due-to-coronavirus/Content?oid=24141155


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I just gave a 1/4lb to a little old lady that lives across the street....be generous


Yea, my son got laid off. His sister gave him her old car, Mom gave him $200 and a month rent, his unemployment check showed up, and he got an oz. from me.
Wheels, cash, spare time and an oz, what could go wrong?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2020)

Is anyone surprised?

*Celebrities, politicians, sports stars get coronavirus tests while others wait*









Celebrities, politicians, sports stars get coronavirus tests while others wait


The concerns over preferential treatment underscore a fundamental truth about inequalities baked into the American health care system — those with the financial means can often receive a different level of service.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2020)

I also got laid off today......


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Event 201.....held Oct 2019 in NY. Looks like it was recorded today....predicts 65million dead


Jesus. That's like, a 15th of China's population...


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Is anyone surprised?


Same thing as 911 with anthrax scripts and smallpox vaccines.
Hoarded by govt use and the remainder were on the market, so to speak.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> *Celebrities, politicians, sports stars get coronavirus tests while others wait*
> 
> ...


Then they get the vaccine and are on their way.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Then they get the vaccine and are on their way.


There IS no vaccine.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

1 case confirmed in my rather small county. HD won't specify city.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> 1 case confirmed in my rather small county. HD won't specify city.


334/3. Detroit all deaths.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 334/3. Detroit all deaths.


That's 334 cases and 3 deaths.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

Only in murica....









Police make a bust in heist of 18,000 pounds of toilet paper


It turned out the semi had been stolen and inside was a load of commercial toilet paper.




www.wthr.com





WHITSETT, N.C. (WTHR) — Deputies in Guilford County, North Carolina stumbled across a heist of 18,000 pounds of toilet paper.
The deputies spotted a semi make a traffic violation on Wednesday and decided to follow it.
When it got to a waehouse, deputies confronted the driver.
It turned out the semi had been stolen and inside was a load of commercial toilet paper.
The investigation is ongoing and there have been no arrests yet.


Filed under: 

North Carolina


----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Same thing as 911 with anthrax scripts and smallpox vaccines.
> Hoarded by govt use and the remainder were on the market, so to speak.


I got a smallpox vaccine back in the early seventies in grade school before they declared it eradicated in the United States and stopped vaccinating for it. I do remember people younger than me being worried. I think I got it either the last year they gave them or the year just prior. They stopped in 1972.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> There IS no vaccine.


Not for you..that was the joke


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I got a smallpox vaccine back in the early seventies in grade school before they declared it eradicated in the United States and stopped vaccinating for it. I do remember people younger than me being worried. I think I got it either the last year they gave them or the year just prior. They stopped in 1972.


I got at least nine, plus a couple extra polio that were going to expire, and yellow fever that was expired.
Army nurses dont give 2 fucks about your shot record. One pretended to read it while the other stabbed me, tricky bitch.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

*2nd one : NEW -- Sen. Kelly Loeffler Dumped Millions in Stock After Coronavirus Briefing*


> Sam Stein
> 
> **@samstein
> https://twitter.com/samstein/status/1240803027193397248
> ...



2,099 people are talking about this





The Senate’s newest member sold off seven figures worth of stock holdings in the days and weeks after a private, all-senators meeting on the novel coronavirus that subsequently hammered U.S. equities.

Sen. Kelly Loeffler (R-GA) reported the first sale of stock jointly owned by her and her husband on Jan. 24, the very day that her committee, the Senate Health Committee, hosted a private, all-senators briefing from administration officials, including the CDC director and Anthony Fauci, the head of the National Institutes of Health of the United States, on the coronavirus.

“Appreciate today’s briefing from the President’s top health officials on the novel coronavirus outbreak,” she tweeted about the briefing at the time.

That first transaction was a sale of stock in the company Resideo Technologies worth between $50,001 and $100,000. The company’s stock price has fallen by more than half since then,and the Dow Jones Industrial Average overall has shed approximately 10,000 points, dropping about a third of its value.

It was the first of 29 stock transactions that Loeffler and her husband made through mid-February, all but two of which were sales. One of Loeffler’s two purchases was stock worth between $100,000 and $250,000 in Citrix, a technology company that offers teleworking software and which has seen a small bump in its stock price since Loeffler bought in as a result of coronavirus-induced market turmoil.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *2nd one : NEW -- Sen. Kelly Loeffler Dumped Millions in Stock After Coronavirus Briefing*
> 
> 2,099 people are talking about this
> 
> ...


why do all these guys have (R) in front of their names?....asking for a friend


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Only in murica....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greedy bastard, he should have just taken a case and left the trailer open for the next guy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> why do all these guys have (R) in front of their names?....asking for a friend


Because (D's) know how to invest in nuts, trees and grass feed crap tasting meat.......some jackass told me.....


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I got a smallpox vaccine back in the early seventies in grade school before they declared it eradicated in the United States and stopped vaccinating for it. I do remember people younger than me being worried. I think I got it either the last year they gave them or the year just prior. They stopped in 1972.


I did not know that.

I thought everyone had one of these.


*How to spot a cougar at the bar: the vaccine that left a scar*


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 19, 2020)

I live in a small community with a lot of "summer homes" Today I noticed an out of state suv pulling an empty flat screen box out of the back to recycle at the dump. I instantly realized these people are fleeing the cities.
We had our first confirmed case in my county this evening. Sure enough, from a town very close with a high amount of those "summer homes"  oh well, it was bound to get here sometime.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

Wow, it's a good thing that everyone who wants a test in the us can get one.....

*Scientists say mass tests in Italian town have halted Covid-19 there*
*Scientists say mass tests in Italian town have halted Covid-19 there

A study in Vò, which saw Italy’s first death, points to the danger of asymptomatic carriers

Read it here:* https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/18/scientists-say-mass-tests-in-italian-town-have-halted-covid-19

(snips)
The small town of Vò, in northern Italy, where the first coronavirus death occurred in the country, has become a case study that demonstrates how scientists might neutralise the spread of Covid-19.

A scientific study, rolled out by the University of Padua, with the help of the Veneto Region and the Red Cross, consisted of testing all 3,300 inhabitants of the town, including asymptomatic people. The goal was to study the natural history of the virus, the transmission dynamics and the categories at risk.

The researchers explained they had tested the inhabitants twice and that the study led to the discovery of the decisive role in the spread of the coronavirus epidemic of asymptomatic people.

When the study began, on 6 March, there were at least 90 infected in Vò. For days now, there have been *no new cases*.
Coronavirus: the week explained - sign up for our email newsletter

*“We were able to contain the outbreak here, because we identified and eliminated the ‘submerged’ infections and isolated them,”* Andrea Crisanti, an infections expert at Imperial College London, who took part in the Vò project, told the Financial Times. “That is what makes the difference.”
and.....
The research allowed for the identification of at least six asymptomatic people who tested positive for Covid-19. ‘‘If these people had not been discovered,” said the researchers, *they would probably have unknowingly infected other inhabitants.*

“The percentage of infected people, even if asymptomatic, in the population is very high,” wrote Sergio Romagnani, professor of clinical immunology at the University of Florence, in a letter to the authorities. *“The isolation of asymptomatics is essential to be able to control the spread of the virus and the severity of the disease.”*


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I live in a small community with a lot of "summer homes" Today I noticed an out of state suv pulling an empty flat screen box out of the back to recycle at the dump. I instantly realized these people are fleeing the cities.
> We had our first confirmed case in my county this evening. Sure enough, from a town very close with a high amount of those "summer homes"  oh well, it was bound to get here sometime.


Same shit here!


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Same shit here!


Hey, they don't call them bug-out camps for nothin.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Wow, it's a good thing that everyone who wants a test in the us can get one.....
> 
> *Scientists say mass tests in Italian town have halted Covid-19 there*
> *Scientists say mass tests in Italian town have halted Covid-19 there
> ...


The US response has been a pathetic example of incompetence. The people running the show at the federal level are unqualified for the positions they're in. There are kids in high school that could do a better job. The idiots in charge were busy dumping their stock instead of doing what needed to be done.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

*Not everyone is respecting Safeway's seniors-only hours
*








Not everyone is respecting Safeway's seniors-only hours


On the first day of seniors-only hours in the Safeway at Fairmont Shopping Center in...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

Pregnant women are also allowed in. Some other claims will also be honored. Are they really preggers? Your jokes are welcome.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Pregnant women are also allowed in. Some other claims will also be honored. Are they really preggers? Your jokes are welcome.


They buying tampons? I'd be checking.


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Pregnant women are also allowed in. Some other claims will also be honored. Are they really preggers? Your jokes are welcome.


Shoping?? ok.

Parking? They are on their own.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2020)

It’s official. Statewide order to stay home for all of us Californians ordered by Gov. Newsom.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 19, 2020)

I'll be heading to Smith's on Flamingo and Forte Apache in LV in the morning for the 60+ shopping from 7am to 8am.
I'll take my phone and take some pics.
Not sure what to expect, last time I was there on Monday they had a good stock of everything except toilet paper and sanitizer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2020)

I don’t usually sell zips, but yesterday i got rid of a couple to a buddy for some cash and some TP. I shit you not.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Because (D's) know how to invest in nuts, trees and grass feed crap tasting meat.......some jackass told me.....


Perhaps you shouldn't listen to jackasses.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s official. Statewide order to stay home for all of us Californians ordered by Gov. Newsom.











L.A. County confirms 61 new coronavirus cases, says median age among all patients is 47


Gov. Gavin Newsom has ordered all Californians to stay home and asked Congress for $1 billion to support the state's fight against the coronavirus.




www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

Damn, where did all the life boats go?

*Another one: Sen Ron Johnson dumped $5,000,000-$25,000,000 of stock in a manufacturing co*


> Forensic [email protected]
> https://twitter.com/forensicnewsnet/status/1240819116946022401
> 
> .@SenRonJohnson dumped $5,000,000-$25,000,000 of stock in a manufacturing company tied to his family on March 2nd: https://efdsearch.senate.gov/search/view/ptr/3877f56e-ceb3-4e34-9659-cf52ba9efc5d/ …
> ...



324 people are talking about this







> Forensic [email protected]
> · 6m
> 
> Replying to @forensicnewsnet
> Johnson appears to have sold his share of the company whose CEO is his brother.





> Forensic [email protected]
> 
> Here’s the point where Johnson made the sale.
> 
> ...



20 people are talking about this


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)

*Hawaii Institutes Mandatory 14-Day in-Home quarantine for anyone arriving from Outside the State*
Hawaii airports will begin mandating a 14-day quarantine for both residents and visitors coming to the islands, according to Lt. Gov. Josh Green.

Green told the Honolulu Star-Advertiser today that the Airports Division of the state Department of Transportation is working up a plan to “only allow individuals to come in who will have to home quarantine for 14 days,” with the exception of essential and health care workers.
“This is something now that can no longer be denied. We have to have a plan that is stricter than we have especially when we see the number of sick individuals in Italy,” Green said, adding that the policy should extend at least until April 30. “As the health care coordinator on this matter, we have to be safe for our kupuna. Anything short of that would be negligent.”

Green added that the situation is “evolving faster than any crisis we’ve ever seen.”
“Because we are cognizant of what’s happening in other states and other nations it has become evident the only way to flatten the curve and slow down the illness is to be absolutely uncompromising,” he said. “From a tourism standpoint we were already expecting virtually no one to come to the state of Hawaii. We cannot tolerate people flying in on cheap tickets and positively infecting our kupuna.”

Hawaii health officials’ official coronavirus count for the islands rose to 26 today, but they say the state has not seen widespread community transmissions so far.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2020)

I went to the Asian market down the street to get some ginger and garlic.  

I'm eating it anyway.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Both my daughters lost their jobs in the last 2 days.

Pet grooming department shut down 4 hours after she left work today, may still work in the store selling dog food, know more tomorrow.

The older one was informed yesterday 2 hours before work the bar/restaurant is now down as a nonessential breeding ground.

Governor's orders.

I've seen rough times before but this takes the cake. The other times were just recessions. This thing is forced shutdowns to slow a disease.

Nothing you can do about it.

I just love the uncertainty of living out a Stephen King science fiction novel. Maybe a Coke machine will start shooting cans at me tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Both my daughters lost their jobs in the last 2 days.
> 
> Pet grooming department shut down 4 hours after she left work today, may still work in the store selling dog food, know more tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Remember when people joked about preppers?.....not so much any more


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2020)

DCcan said:


> First moose is awesome! Always comes back when you respect his ways is one of the morals.
> I wish they taught the constellations using Mikmaq and Abenaki, way better than Greek lore.


They do a little bit in the lower grades.


natureboygrower said:


> I live in a small community with a lot of "summer homes" Today I noticed an out of state suv pulling an empty flat screen box out of the back to recycle at the dump. I instantly realized these people are fleeing the cities.
> We had our first confirmed case in my county this evening. Sure enough, from a town very close with a high amount of those "summer homes"  oh well, it was bound to get here sometime.


Same thing down this way. They're closing up the borders too.
And a couple days ago, we started locking the camp. We havent locked the doors since I was teenager and even then, it was only done to keep my menacing brothers from throwing keg partys - not that it ever worked.
The camp road is long and theres always that chance of someone breaking down or going thru the ice so we've always left it unlocked while securing anything of value thru other means.

I know this sounds odd to some...but felt surreal driving away.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I'll be heading to Smith's on Flamingo and Forte Apache in LV in the morning for the 60+ shopping from 7am to 8am.
> I'll take my phone and take some pics.
> Not sure what to expect, last time I was there on Monday they had a good stock of everything except toilet paper and sanitizer.


Isn’t that part of the city still only a few years old? Probably still a lot of empty homes in those communities, you’ll probably be good to go


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm watching Gandhi......looking for my inner strength.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Pregnant women are also allowed in. Some other claims will also be honored. Are they really preggers? Your jokes are welcome.


It doesn't specify cis women. I identify as a pregnant woman when I need to get into stores. This gender fluidity thing may be alright after all...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2020)

My gf manages a mortuary, lol. Looks like I won’t be seeing her for a little while.

And a family friend got it, and recovered.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Remember when people joked about preppers?.....not so much any more


And 18 more months of this shit, half the population could be infected by then, and then they'll need 175 million doses of a vaccine yet to be developed ASAP to save the rest of the population.

And politicians were more worried about selling stock early to avoid losses.

21st century America at it's finest.


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And 18 more months of this shit, half the population could be infected by then, and then they'll need 175 million doses of a vaccine yet to be developed ASAP to save the rest of the population.
> 
> And politicians were more worried about selling stock early to avoid losses.
> 
> 21st century America at it's finest.


not even preppers could have foreseen this clusterfuck...


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

this lady nailed it in 2007......


----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Remember when people joked about preppers?.....not so much any more


My friends use to laugh at me for buying in bulk and keeping double sometimes triple of everything. Now they're standing in line with the masses while I'm at home grilling a steak. We made a liquor run the other day which was the only thing we were short on. Got plenty of liquor in the pantry. All is good. And the thing is, I'm not a prepper. I just like having things I need on hand. I stock up going into winter and draw it down over the summer. Been doing it for years. Here in Portland the city shuts down if there is an inch of snow. I never thought my stash would come in handy for something like this. It was in case we got snowed in, had an ice or wind storm, etc... 

I know people that don't really cook and eat all their meals out. They might have a jar of mayonnaise in their refrigerator and that's about it. They have no staples and one guy I know just got layed off, has no money in the bank, maxed out credit cards, and no food. I've been telling him for years to keep something for an emergency but like so many Americans he just spent his money as fast as it came in. Blowing it on electronics, the latest Iphone, and all kinds of other things that he didn't need but wanted. I lived like that in my twenties but this guy is in his mid forties, doesn't own a home, no retirement, no nothing. And he's not alone. Too many Americans are stretched beyond their means. Just because you can get another credit card doesn't mean you should. I know a couple with over $50,000 in credit card debt. They have no equity in their house they've been living in for almost twenty years because they've pulled it all out and spent it on trips to Hawaii and Las Vegas. Complete idiots. But that's America. You're free to be stupid.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this lady nailed it in 2007......


Fascinating video. The effectiveness of masks, hand washing and stock piling is highly questionable? Wow. This video is making me feel fortunate to be seeing this viral strain, it seems a LOT less dangerous than H5N1 or similar viruses that had a much higher mortality rate. No surprise to see that her recommendations to government officials has largely gone unheeded. Why does it always take so much death to change policy?

Edit - Also interesting is that people die from these viruses from their own immune systems 'going haywire', and overreacting to the invading foreign bodies. Our bodies essentially 'go nuclear', and our lungs fill with fluid as a result, effectively drowning us. Fuck me in the ass, that's horrible...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

*United States Orders State Border Shutdowns: National Guard Deployed*
We know for certain that California, Massachusetts, Washington and New York will be experiencing some sort of state shutdowns. The other states on the list are being considered because they are either home to a large metropolis area, or are in close proximity to a state with high infection numbers.
Be prepared, stay safe, and keep yourself updated during these next 96 hours.








Riots Increase As United States Orders State Border Shutdowns: National Guard Deployed - Todays Five


As peaceful protests turn to violent riots across the country, United States officials need everyone to remember the Coronavirus pandemic is still showing no signs of slowing down. Thousands of protesters marched across the country brushing shoulders and wearing masks that Dr. Faucci says will...




todaysfive.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 19, 2020)

This has all got me so stressed out. I’m gonna go smoke out of my new pipe.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *United States Orders State Border Shutdowns: National Guard Deployed*
> We know for certain that California, Massachusetts, Washington and New York will be experiencing some sort of state shutdowns. The other states on the list are being considered because they are either home to a large metropolis area, or are in close proximity to a state with high infection numbers.
> Be prepared, stay safe, and keep yourself updated during these next 96 hours.
> 
> ...


Trying to verify this story, it's proving difficult. People are posting it from the same source (todaysfive.com) on Reddit, but moderators are deleting those...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coronavirus/comments/flj60f


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Trying to verify this story, it's proving difficult. People are posting it from the same source (todaysfive.com) on Reddit, but moderators are deleting those...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Coronavirus/comments/flj60f


Yeah I just came across it on a prepper site and posted it here. Still makes sense that this is inevitable


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yeah I just came across it on a prepper site and posted it here. Still makes sense that this is inevitable


I could imagine it, but it seems unlikely imo. Since it's in every State, the virus will run it's course regardless. I don't think adding or subtracting a few newly infected people State to State would make much difference. OTOH, what the fuck do_ I _know???


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2020)

makes a huuuuge dif, I think they are trying to take a page out of the Chinese playbook for containing this..

Over here, the whole world will burn before people follow rules.

I guess cigarettes will turn into money soon.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

IDK it might be true i just saw this....
"National Guard call-ups may double by the weekend, chief says"...
When under state control, Guardsmen have "additional authorities that can assist law enforcement and they maintain their direct command and control links within their states," Lengyel said. This "makes it a faster, more rapid, more efficient response for the government and the state emergency response network to use them."








National Guard call-ups may double by the weekend, chief says


The country's 450,000 Guardsmen can be deployed to transport medical supplies, help with drive-through testing, and assist local law enforcement.




www.politico.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

*25 million Californians projected to get coronavirus, Gov. Gavin Newsom says*
*Over half the state's population projected to be infected by the COVID-19 virus in eight weeks, governor says*








25 million Californians projected to get coronavirus, Gov. Gavin Newsom says


Over half of all Californians will be infected with the novel coronavirus in the coming...




www.sfgate.com




assuming a 2% mortality rate that's a lot of Californias DEAD...


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks like I'm fucked, being pretty high-risk heart disease and stent in already.


*Coronavirus will affect 60-70% of South Africans, warns Mkhize*


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2020)

1% is about 3 million us casualties or about 6 times as many people as that day the tsunami killed 250 000.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2020)

We have a company service division that is currently idle, I'm trying to get upper management to divert them to building sterilization services.

I saw a report from Capetown about the demand for whole building cleaning after Cofveve-19 strikes, seems like a good opportunity for our employees who have recovered and still not have work.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 20, 2020)

Not sure if this has been posted here yet.

So u.s. and s korea had patient zero officially, practically at the same time. S korea mobilzed almost immediately, ramped up its already existing infrastructure to deal with this kind of crises. Produced and built its own test immediately. Immediately found the important cluster from the cult. Engaged in aggressive contact tracing, tested and quarantined immediately. And its solid health care system kicked into high gear.
Thus far they have not had to employ any repressive state measures like locking down cities. Most business stayed open, even the worst hit city was not locked down. There is even talk about opening schools in a few weeks. Important to note they did have mild rise in new cases last few days.
In the u.s, The feds , and out state governments completely ignored it. So now if and when the numbers do explode and hospitals overflow, there will be no choice but to put whole cities on lockdown. And employ “authoritarian” measures like the china did for nearly two months.

By the way s korea did this with “faulty” tests the u.s. rejected.
Please correct me if im misunderstanding something.

Looking at these charts, can you imagine if obama was in office and this was the response. Every fucking trumpin would be crying bloody murder (impeach). Yet, just yesterday i spoke to a 40 year old, college educated , family member tell me the media is exaggerating to bring down the president. This after trump did a complete 180 on television (“i always knew this was going to be a serious pandemic”) and accepted the conclusion of the Imperial College study stating if the u.s did not contain this and allowed it to run through the population it will kill over 2 million Americans easily.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

trump and Repugs are killing Americans right now


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Hey, they don't call them bug-out camps for nothin.


These people definitely dont call their homes camps lol. Although with some of their houses, I've seen nicer camps. It's all old money passed down to the the kids. When the older generation were alive, they actually took care of the houses and kept up the maintenance. The kids dont do shit, let the houses rot and come to live in them for 1.5/2 months out of the year and that's it.

This impacts our community in such a harmful way. They've all come up at the same time, call all the local plumbers to get their water back on(possibly spreading the virus to them if they have it) and have a bit of a cavalier attitude about the virus because we are remote (not practicing social distancing) There are a lot of older folks here, with one tiny underappreciated hospital that would never be able to keep up. But hey, as long as they feel safe


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

$1.89 reg/$2.89 diesel this morning. Stores have most stuff (except TP), name brands only and not much selection. Saw about 10 people w/masks which is first time.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> IDK it might be true i just saw this....
> "National Guard call-ups may double by the weekend, chief says"...
> When under state control, Guardsmen have "additional authorities that can assist law enforcement and they maintain their direct command and control links within their states," Lengyel said. This "makes it a faster, more rapid, more efficient response for the government and the state emergency response network to use them."
> 
> ...


One of our firefighters who's also a Sergeant in the National guard got a call Tuesday that told him to be ready for deployment. They've been moving trucks around our state for the last couple days. Something is happening.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> $1.89 reg/$2.89 diesel this morning. Stores have most stuff (except TP), name brands only and not much selection. Saw about 10 people w/masks which is first time.


I have only seen one person with a mask so far, but they are tougher to get than TP. And I'm not really sure they work, although they may help. Probably need a hazmat set up for true protection.



420God said:


> One of our firefighters who's also a Sergeant in the National guard got a call Tuesday that told him to be ready for deployment. They've been moving trucks around our state for the last couple days. Something is happening.


I expect to see the Guard in the streets before this is all over, maybe not right where I am but close by in bigger areas

This will bring out the best in many people on the front lines as well as the worst in others. Some will see the opportunity to loot places maybe.

If there was a truck full of TP broke down with nobody around and the trailer wide open, I'd consider taking a case myself. I'd Robin Hood it to others who needed it but some people will be looking for personal profit, guaranteed.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2020)

WUHAN CORONAVIRUS DEATH RATE FAR LOWER THAN THOUGHT, WITH 1.4 PERCENT MORTALITY FROM COVID-19









Wuhan Coronavirus Death Rate Far Lower than Thought


The death toll in Wuhan from COVID-19 is far lower than it was first thought to be, scientists have announced. After analyzing all the symptomatic cases in the city where the outbreak of the new coronavirus is thought to have begun, the team found 1.4 percent of those infected died. The...




news.google.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> I thought everyone had one of these.
> 
> *How to spot a cougar at the bar: the vaccine that left a scar*


I was born in 73. I do not have one so that would make sense.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> I thought everyone had one of these.
> 
> *How to spot a cougar at the bar: the vaccine that left a scar*


Remember, that was the only vax we kids didn't mind? It wasn't an injection, a viscous bleb of the vax was put on the arm and the nurse used a needle to scratch you under the surface. All other vax were injections the nurses had to do mass production wise to a school load of resistant kids. The wailing and screeching was incredible.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember, that was the only vax we kids didn't mind? It wasn't an injection, a viscous bleb of the vax was put on the arm and the nurse used a needle to scratch you under the surface. All other vax were injections the nurses had to do mass production wise to a school load of resistant kids. The wailing and screeching was incredible.


I think that's the first time (of many) my dad said, "be a man, not a puss".


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2020)

DCcan said:


> We have a company service division that is currently idle, I'm trying to get upper management to divert them to building sterilization services.
> 
> I saw a report from Capetown about the demand for whole building cleaning after Cofveve-19 strikes, seems like a good opportunity for our employees who have recovered and still not have work.


just need some simple robots with shitload of UV lights


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2020)

all us 70's kids got those stamps on the arm. Heck even the one my daughter got at birth in 2012 left a scar. But us old folks have a nice star pattern scar


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2020)

I am life sustaining!!!! I am not unemployed. 

I went deep down the rabbit hole. I found that the governor used the NAICS list to make the determintion. Then found my code. Then found my category on the list. I am building and dwelling services. And am still permitted to operate. Construction and retail side are not. I joked to my boss, "dont worry, I'll give you a job opening pools in these trying times".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2020)

My brother in law got laid off yesterday as part of the 5,000 air canada workers layoff. They just had a new baby last month and he's the only breadwinner.  Lots of tough times for everyone ahead. 

Food banks and blood donation centers are in huge need right now if you're in a position to donate.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 20, 2020)

In line outside the supermarket. It’s moving at a good steady pace. 60+ for the next 45 minutes. Limit of one chicken one ground beef and one of each in the paper product isle. Almost at the entrance while I’m typing this. Hope to be out of the store by 8 AM.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

_Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin announced Friday that the administration has moved the IRS deadline *for filing taxes* from April 15 to July 15 due to the disruption caused by the coronavirus.
The new deadline will give millions of taxpayers more time to fill out their tax forms as coronavirus upends daily life across the country. Mnuchin made the announcement on Twitter, citing President Trump’s directive._

edit:





https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/03/20/markets-economy-live-updates-coronavirus/?utm_campaign=wp_news_alert_revere&utm_medium=email&utm_source=alert&wpisrc=al_news__alert-economy--alert-national&wpmk=1


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember, that was the only vax we kids didn't mind? It wasn't an injection, a viscous bleb of the vax was put on the arm and the nurse used a needle to scratch you under the surface. All other vax were injections the nurses had to do mass production wise to a school load of resistant kids. The wailing and screeching was incredible.


I remember the lines in the gymnasiums when they did mass vaccinations. And yes there was a bunch of whining and crying. I was the kid that made sure not to cry as I was somewhat of a trouble maker/fighter and couldn't be seen crying. I was also the kid in science class giving other kids a drop of my blood to look at under the microscope because they couldn't prick their own finger. Some of the younguns won't believe that they passed out those little finger prickers and everyone was drawing their own blood for class. This was before HIV and blood was treated like a hazardous material. Boy how times have changed.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah, and at one time they actually had kids do blood type id on their own blood. Until some kids figured out their dad's couldn't be their biological father - a surprise to some dads as well.

Then that stopped fast.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 20, 2020)

Made it to check out with a full cart. I’m only fourth in line. Got lucky this time. Already shortages on meats milk and many other things. Didn’t even look to see if there was toilet paper.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I may get it to the point when the only time I need to leave the house is to make weed deliveries. Bring on the cabin fever!


In time you won't have to even deliver, they'll come to you; just to get out of the house.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *United States Orders State Border Shutdowns: National Guard Deployed*
> We know for certain that California, Massachusetts, Washington and New York will be experiencing some sort of state shutdowns. The other states on the list are being considered because they are either home to a large metropolis area, or are in close proximity to a state with high infection numbers.
> Be prepared, stay safe, and keep yourself updated during these next 96 hours.
> 
> ...







__





Sessions/Trump wants the death penalty for drugs


U.S. Attorney General Jeff Sessions instructed federal prosecutors today to seek the death penalty in drug-related cases whenever it is "appropriate," His mandate to prosecutors followed a plan announced by President Donald Trump earlier this week that called for executing opioid dealers and...



rollitup.org





Remember this classical instance of your fearmongering?
I find this instance to be just as ridiculous.

Looking at the 58 today through my binos, I see very few cars, but semi traffic both in and out of the LA basin is robust. We are resupplying at a massive rate. This is good news.

How helpful was it to foment such hysteria in Vietnam? How did it serve the wounded troops in your charge? Did your superiors put up with that?


----------



## Kushash (Mar 20, 2020)

Fruit and veggies were pretty well stocked. They were out of potatoes.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

ANC said:


> makes a huuuuge dif, I think they are trying to take a page out of the Chinese playbook for containing this..
> 
> Over here, the whole world will burn before people follow rules.
> 
> I guess cigarettes will turn into money soon.


Pretty much the same here. It would be next to impossible to close state borders. We can't close our North or South borders and our state borders are far more porous. The National Guard is always called up in times of national emergency and if you read it it stated their tasks are supporting health care and law enforcement.

In the end most of us will be fine. BTW I have underlying cardiac issues as well, three leaking valves that can't be fixed and pulmonary hypertension. I'm not afraid to catch this and am in contact with my two local hospitals to back fill if needed. However I was told right now it's unnecessary as we have cancelled all elective surgery so there are plenty of surgical suites and staff available. 

In the end when we finally get full testing up I'm guessing we'll see a deathrate of an order of magnitude less than 1%


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)

Have to head out today to pick up some food and our meds. We're about to run out of dog food also. Wish me luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

420God said:


> WUHAN CORONAVIRUS DEATH RATE FAR LOWER THAN THOUGHT, WITH 1.4 PERCENT MORTALITY FROM COVID-19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the numbers I've been discussing with my friends it appears to be closer to .04% - .014% but that is just healthcare conjecture from the front lines.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Made it to check out with a full cart. I’m only fourth in line. Got lucky this time. Already shortages on meats milk and many other things. Didn’t even look to see if there was toilet paper.
> View attachment 4509118


Glad to see you made sure to get your dog some food. Many people don't think about their pets until they realize they're out of food for them. 




Kushash said:


> Fruit and veggies were pretty well stocked. They were out of potatoes.


Swing on by if you need some spuds.  







I have onions and carrots as well.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2020)

It's either going to go 2 ways. All these shutdowns will work and it'll curb the rate and the government will pat it's back and say it did all it could and thank the people for coming together to fight this common enemy or… it'll slowly die out and the government will pat it's back and say it did all it could and thank the people for coming together to fight this common enemy.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

1% of possible infection rate of 40% of USA population of 330,000,000 is 132,000,000 x 1% is 1,320,000 deaths.

We need to really as much as we can to keep to ourselves.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

Cuomo now, I like the way he handle a press con. powerpoint etc. God bless our Gov, holds con every day, but not this professional.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Fruit and veggies were pretty well stocked. They were out of potatoes.
> View attachment 4509122View attachment 4509123


my stores were out of potatoes and onions a couple of days ago but some on the shelf today. you look pretty well stocked there


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 1% of possible infection rate of 40% of USA population of 330,000,000 is 132,000,000 x 1% is 1,320,000 deaths.


Some people keep minimizing things by using the percentage numbers which are low but not when you take into account the population. Then the mortality rate is huge. I don't care what the percentage is. 1,000,000+ people is a lot and nothing to minimize.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Have to head out today to pick up some food and our meds. We're about to run out of dog food also. Wish me luck.


we never ran out of dog and cat food here even the cheaper brands.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Some people keep minimizing things by using the percentage numbers which are low but not when you take into account the population. Then the mortality rate is huge. I don't care what the percentage is. 1,000,000+ people is a lot and nothing to minimize.


Yeah, esp. when one considers this is an addition to the other stuff that kills yearly: flu, vehicle accidents, cancer, accidents, etc. One million is more than my county.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

Wife and I have been selfxisolating since 2/29.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Fruit and veggies were pretty well stocked. They were out of potatoes.
> View attachment 4509122View attachment 4509123


WOW, haven't seen my store that stocked in weeks


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

TOTAL AMERICANS KILLED IN ALL WARS SINCE THE REVOLUTION IS 1,100,000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> WOW, haven't seen my store that stocked in weeks


biggest hits in my stores now is frozen food, hand sanitizer, any boxed fast food. There is milk, eggs, chicken, beef. Still low on dry rice and beans. Plenty of pop, beer, wine. Walmart now better than the rest. Still run on gal water (I could never figure this out) Name brand *NSAIDs and cold/cough available.

also Tylenol etc.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 20, 2020)

They delayed elver fishing for 2 more wks. This is big chunk of income for native families 


natureboygrower said:


> These people definitely dont call their homes camps lol. Although with some of their houses, I've seen nicer camps. It's all old money passed down to the the kids. When the older generation were alive, they actually took care of the houses and kept up the maintenance. The kids dont do shit, let the houses rot and come to live in them for 1.5/2 months out of the year and that's it.
> 
> This impacts our community in such a harmful way. They've all come up at the same time, call all the local plumbers to get their water back on(possibly spreading the virus to them if they have it) and have a bit of a cavalier attitude about the virus because we are remote (not practicing social distancing) There are a lot of older folks here, with one tiny underappreciated hospital that would never be able to keep up. But hey, as long as they feel safe


Yep. Most of the hospitals across our state are just small access points. For level 1 trauma/ICUs we only have EMMC and Maine Med. If this had hit at peak tourist season, we'd be in trouble.

Camps in Maine can be anything from tarp covered shacks to luxurious "lake houses". Its a pretty universal term. Most on our lake are just modest cape homes and thankfully, no campgrounds, just one public boat ramp.

Both points of entry to Canada have slowed to a crawl.

You and your wife stay safe.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Have to head out today to pick up some food and our meds. We're about to run out of dog food also. Wish me luck.


Hey bro. Not sure where you get your doggie food from but i went to tractor suoply and they had the food I usually pick up thank god


----------



## greg nr (Mar 20, 2020)

State shutdown will suck for me. I keep a fishing boat in RI. I can get to and from it without any human contact. Once there, I'm isolated from others.

But I won't be able to get there unless I use really small back roads. Ughhh.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> my stores were out of potatoes and onions a couple of days ago but some on the shelf today. you look pretty well stocked there


I lucked out and found potatoes at costco. Unfortunately, I was the first mother fucker NOT to get my two cases of water they had just got in 
Right in front of me a family with three carts grabbed the last 6 casses. I literally said WTF!
The youngest girl said we all have memberships I said wtf ever god damnit mother fucker. And then we crossed paths about 6-7 times down the isles. That was kind of weird.

I found water later that day while out and about


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey bro. Not sure where you get your doggie food from but i went to tractor suoply and they had the food I usually pick up thank god


Commissary on base, I'll find out this afternoon what they have on hand. Our little store carries small bags for a price, and DG has it also.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2020)

Dont think of me as insensitive… those seem like big numbers and they are but I wonder what percentage of that population would have died from something else anyways in their elderly age had the virus not killed them first. Elderly people catch stuff and die. It sucks, I worry about my dad having beat lung cancer but being permanently weakened from the chemo and radiation. So it does hit close to home but looking at his condition it's like fuck he can catch anything and die. So I would think the corona virus numbers might be up while other numbers of cause of death would be down. Just me thinking out loud…


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Some people keep minimizing things by using the percentage numbers which are low but not when you take into account the population. Then the mortality rate is huge. I don't care what the percentage is. 1,000,000+ people is a lot and nothing to minimize.


Keep in mind that these are early days.
We are making progress on two fronts:

1) we are coming together in finding ways to slow the transmission rate, and

2) we are developing stratagems to lessen its severity in those who are symptomatic.

Thus i find the low estimates plausible.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 20, 2020)

JFC. My Tang just text me from Tractor Supply "they're out Science Diet - whattaya want me get"

I have no idea what to tell him without seeing the shelves, but at this point I guess it doesn't matter as long as he gets something for the dog.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Some people keep minimizing things by using the percentage numbers which are low but not when you take into account the population. Then the mortality rate is huge. I don't care what the percentage is. 1,000,000+ people is a lot and nothing to minimize.


Hysteria, realism or minimization, hysteria increases our metabolism and creates tunnel vision, minimization turns into the pictures of spring break on the beach. Realism instead of panic ensures a logical and calm reaction to a threat. Panic never fixes anything.

We have enough deaths due to cold and flu every year to be tragic, adding a third round of virus is indeed sad and something the more fragile communities don't need. So yes this is tragic but not Armageddon.

Right now Cuomo is calling for retired doctors and nurses to return to work. If this was an automatic death sentence few of us would return. We would stay with our families. I've already offered. My specialty is neurosurgery and right now we aren't doing a lot of business, surprisingly GSW's to the head have slowed down and I'm in Los Angeles county.

I wish you well, and I've laid back some dog food for my pups too.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Dont think of me as insensitive… those seem like big numbers and they are but I wonder what percentage of that population would have died from something else anyways in their elderly age had the virus not killed them first. Elderly people catch stuff and die. It sucks, I worry about my dad having beat lung cancer but being permanently weakened from the chemo and radiation. So it does hit close to home but looking at his condition it's like fuck he can catch anything and die. So I would think the corona virus numbers might be up while other numbers of cause of death would be down. Just me thinking out loud…


I hope your dad makes it through. This is so sad but not unpredictable. Hopefully this will bring manufacturing of critical items back onto our shore and get us back into active planning for these type of health care emergencies instead of the shuttering of hospitals and the scattering of our precious health resources as a legacy from the 1970s and 1980s.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> They delayed elver fishing for 2 more wks. This is big chunk of income for native families
> 
> Yep. Most of the hospitals across our state are just small access points. For level 1 trauma/ICUs we only have EMMC and Maine Med. If this had hit at peak tourist season, we'd be in trouble.
> 
> ...


We are good, thank you. Im fortunate enough to be able to lay low with fam. I only go grocery shopping an hour before stores close, product may be low, but we have everything we need. Its crazy what people want. Last time I went, hamburger which is expensive as hell was gone, but there was a bunch of bone in chops for .99/lb!

Damn, that eeling season is short. That's too bad. I know that a lot of people make the majority of their income solely on that.

Yes, Ive thought a lot about how fortunate we are that this didnt hit primetime tourist season. The crowds and huge amounts of people coming and going during July 4th...

New construction camps where I am are not camps anymore lol. They're houses with wifi and satellite tv, 2.5 baths with heat pumps for heat. Not a woodsrove to be seen. Theres a pond near me so choked with algae they recommend showering immediately after swimming and not to get the pond water in your eyes...
I actually heard someone blame a beaver dam lol, but I suspect its because all of the assholes wanting a full size lawn, and run off from Scotts lawn fertilizer is the real reason.

I keep thinking of the North Pond Hermit. Im sure he wishes he was back in his little camp, stealing other camp supplies , with not another soul around. Dude went 25+ years without a cold

Stay safe


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Trying to verify this story, it's proving difficult. People are posting it from the same source (todaysfive.com) on Reddit, but moderators are deleting those...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Coronavirus/comments/flj60f


I'm glad reddit is taking down these lies. It's not true and just adds to the panic many are having. That todaysfive website is tabloid trash. Here's what's actually happening in Oregon.

*No ‘shelter-in-place’ order for now, Oregon Gov. Kate Brown says*









No ‘shelter-in-place’ order for now, Oregon Gov. Kate Brown says


Oregon Gov. Kate Brown told reporters in a telephone call Thursday that so long as people follow the state's existing "aggressive" social distancing measures, she likely will not have to order them to shelter in place.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## greg nr (Mar 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm glad reddit is taking down these lies. It's not true and just adds to the panic many are having. That todaysfive website is tabloid trash. Here's what's actually happening in Oregon.
> 
> *No ‘shelter-in-place’ order for now, Oregon Gov. Kate Brown says*
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was suckered in by it until I looked at the home page. Spicy stories about young woman having taboo sex and something about tmi loren loving black men (well, that one is believeable)... lol.

Using the national guard makes no sense. If the feds nationalized them, they couldn't be used for state level law enforcement. It would have to be state governors that did that, and it would still be a constitutional issue.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2020)

I think this just goes to show that the more complex the society the more delicate it is. And that no economic system is infallible and a new hybrid system is needed. 


(Don't you fucking dare move this to the place where threads go to die)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I think this just goes to show that the more complex the society the more delicate it is. And that no economic system is infallible and a new hybrid system is needed.
> 
> 
> (Don't you fucking dare move this to the place where threads go to die)


I believe that this will foster valuable dialog about improving our societal and economic preparedness for future events of concern. The best thing we can do is repatriate some critical manufacturing capacity.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I think this just goes to show that the more complex the society the more delicate it is. And that no economic system is infallible and a new hybrid system is needed.
> 
> 
> (Don't you fucking dare move this to the place where threads go to die)


Yeah every time I see a bit of politics I wince. I didn't have enough hand sanitizer in my house to clean this thread up from it's last visit. Speaking of which time to go mix more, brb.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Yeah, I was suckered in by it until I looked at the home page. Spicy stories about young woman having taboo sex and something about tmi loren loving black men (well, that one is believeable)... lol.
> 
> Using the national guard makes no sense. If the feds nationalized them, they couldn't be used for state level law enforcement. It would have to be state governors that did that, and it would still be a constitutional issue.


The governor in Oregon has called up the national guard. They're setting up temporary hospitals and will assist in logistics. They won't be carrying guns to control the population. At least not yet. We're not at that point yet and hopefully we never will be.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

Gov. Kate Brown is deploying the Oregon National Guard to set up 250 emergency hospital beds at the state fairground in Salem, in the latest measure to prepare for an increase in the number of people stricken with COVID-19.









Emergency Hospital Being Set Up In Salem


Gov. Kate Brown is setting up 250 emergency hospital beds at the state fairground in Salem, in the latest measure to prepare for an increase in the number of people stricken with COVID-19.



www.opb.org





The Oregon Convention Center in Portland is being setup as a homeless shelter and there is talk of using the Wapato jail that never opened as a place to quarantine those affected. Might as well use that $60 million facility for something since it's been sitting empty since it was built years ago. They built a jail and then realized they didn't have money to operate it. It was sold along with a bunch of land to a local businessman for $10 million


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

someone waaaay smarter than me advised me of this:

_[3/19/2020] FDA is aware of news reports stating the* use of non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs), such as ibuprofen, could worsen coronavirus disease (COVID-19*). These news reports followed a March 11, 2020 letter in The Lancet medical journalExternal Link Disclaimer, which hypothesized that an enzyme (a molecule that aids a biochemical reaction in the body) is increased by NSAIDs and could aggravate COVID-19 symptoms._









FDA advises patients on use of NSAIDs for COVID-19


FDA is aware of news reports stating the use of non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs), such as ibuprofen, could worsen coronavirus disease (COVID-19).




www.fda.gov


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 20, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> We are good, thank you. Im fortunate enough to be able to lay low with fam. I only go grocery shopping an hour before stores close, product may be low, but we have everything we need. Its crazy what people want. Last time I went, hamburger which is expensive as hell was gone, but there was a bunch of bone in chops for .99/lb!
> 
> Damn, that eeling season is short. That's too bad. I know that a lot of people make the majority of their income solely on that.
> 
> ...


North pond hermit is a personal hero of mine. Such a wild story


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

Another line I won't be standing in. 

*Coronavirus: Forget toilet paper - shoppers in the Netherlands are panic-buying weed*









Forget toilet paper: Shoppers in the Netherlands are panic-buying weed


Within minutes of the announcement, lines stretched around the block at shops across the Netherlands as stoners sought to stock up on enough weed to get them through weeks of quarantine.




www.traveller.com.au


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> North pond hermit is a personal hero of mine. Such a wild story


Have you read the book on him? I haven't yet but would like to. He wasnt really that far from other camps but was really stealth about things. He didnt walk much in the snow to hide his tracks and never had a fire I believe. 
He wasnt much of an outdoorsman though. Never fished or hunted. Just looted peoples camps lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Another line I won't be standing in.
> 
> *Coronavirus: Forget toilet paper - shoppers in the Netherlands are panic-buying weed*
> 
> ...


I guess the upside is we could all get rich selling our surplus!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

Pure bovine excrement.

Two US Republican Senators are facing calls to resign over allegations they used insider knowledge to sell shares before prices fell due to coronavirus fears.

Richard Burr reportedly dumped up to $1.7m (£1.45m) of stocks last month.

Kelly Loeffler is reported to have sold holdings worth up to $3m in a series of transactions beginning the same day as a Senate briefing on the virus.

Under US law, it is illegal for members of Congress to trade based on non-public information gathered during their official duties.









Coronavirus: US Senators face calls to resign over ‘insider trading’


Four US senators sold off stocks after the chamber received a classified briefing on coronavirus.



www.bbc.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I guess the upside is we could all get rich selling our surplus!


We couldn't get it to where there is a demand due to all the borders being closed. I think we have the biggest surplus in the country here in Oregon. Some estimates are a six year supply. We got weed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> North pond hermit is a personal hero of mine. Such a wild story


Mine too. Watching him on surveillance camera as he riffled thru camp cupboards for food didn't bother me in the least, but when he drank out of the milk jug and funneled Humpty Dumpty Bar-B-Q chips straight into his mouth from the bag I got a little gaggy. 
Still wish they'd left the dude alone. He never took more than he needed to survive.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Pure bovine excrement.
> 
> Two US Republican Senators are facing calls to resign over allegations they used insider knowledge to sell shares before prices fell due to coronavirus fears.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they serve time over this.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 20, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Have you read the book on him? I haven't yet but would like to. He wasnt really that far from other camps but was really stealth about things. He didnt walk much in the snow to hide his tracks and never had a fire I believe.
> He wasnt much of an outdoorsman though. Never fished or hunted. Just looted peoples camps lol.


I have not read the book. I did a lot of research on him, but many said the book was very sensationalist. Still want to read it though. 

If you look at his camp on a map he was very close to many camps/cabins. Unbelievable he weathered the Maine winters. They’re no joke!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here yet.
> 
> So u.s. and s korea had patient zero officially, practically at the same time. S korea mobilzed almost immediately, ramped up its already existing infrastructure to deal with this kind of crises. Produced and built its own test immediately. Immediately found the important cluster from the cult. Engaged in aggressive contact tracing, tested and quarantined immediately. And its solid health care system kicked into high gear.
> Thus far they have not had to employ any repressive state measures like locking down cities. Most business stayed open, even the worst hit city was not locked down. There is even talk about opening schools in a few weeks. Important to note they did have mild rise in new cases last few days.
> ...


south korea has a single payer health care system.....just say'n


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother in law got laid off yesterday as part of the 5,000 air canada workers layoff. They just had a new baby last month and he's the only breadwinner.  Lots of tough times for everyone ahead.
> 
> Food banks and blood donation centers are in huge need right now if you're in a position to donate.


I just bought almost $1000 in veggie seeds.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made it home from Vietnam......many didn't. prepare or not at your own peril. Just like thumps virus mouthpiece said "If it looks like your overacting, your probably not doing enough"..best of luck to all.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

I got 3 fantastic texts today.

Dollar Store delivery of TP today at 1:30, didn't need any and didn't go over.

PetSmart truck full of dog food coming in at 1:30, didn't need any and didn't go over.

A buddy of mine who delivers food to restaurants and bars says he has no customers at the moment with cases of frozen steaks and other delicacies on a refrigeration truck. 

Meeting him shortly with a pile of cash.

I'll get by with a little help from my friends.

Where did I hear that before?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

Senators sold stocks before coronavirus sank the markets: what we know


Senators are facing backlash for selling personal stocks earlier this year before the coronavirus pandemic sent markets into a free fall



www.usatoday.com




We can now add Feinstein and Inhofe to the list of stock sellers. This shit is precisely why I ignore politics and eschew politicians.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Senators sold stocks before coronavirus sank the markets: what we know
> 
> 
> Senators are facing backlash for selling personal stocks earlier this year before the coronavirus pandemic sent markets into a free fall
> ...


It will be interesting to see if they bought back after everything crashed. Those Senators are pieces of dog feces. They should be tarred, feathered, and paraded down the street. Then a stint in club fed. A requirement of holding public office should be that they have to divest themselves of any financial holdings where they could have inside information. They should all have to put their investments into a blind trust until they leave office.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Senators sold stocks before coronavirus sank the markets: what we know
> 
> 
> Senators are facing backlash for selling personal stocks earlier this year before the coronavirus pandemic sent markets into a free fall
> ...


I don't ignore it completely just to catch those profiteers, millionaire version of stocking 17,000 bottles of hand sanitizer and n95 masks.

They're all rotten bastards and need to be exposed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 20, 2020)

My daughter sent me this meme yesterday


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

ROME (AP) — Italy has recorded its highest day-to-day-rise in the number of deaths of people infected with the new coronavirus.
Civil Protection Chief Angelo Borrelli said Friday the country recorded 627 more deaths in the 24 hours since Italy surpassed China on Thursday as the nation with the most COVID-19-related deaths. The total now stands at 4,032.








Italy sees biggest day-to-day rise in coronavirus deaths


ROME (AP) - Italy has recorded its highest day-to-day-rise in the number of deaths of people infected with the new coronavirus. Civil Protection Chief Angelo Borrelli said Friday the country recorded 627 more deaths in the 24 hours since Italy surpassed China on Thursday as the nation with the...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> ROME (AP) — Italy has recorded its highest day-to-day-rise in the number of deaths of people infected with the new coronavirus.
> Civil Protection Chief Angelo Borrelli said Friday the country recorded 627 more deaths in the 24 hours since Italy surpassed China on Thursday as the nation with the most COVID-19-related deaths. The total now stands at 4,032.
> 
> 
> ...


The spread is exponential which many don't understand. They think "Oh well just 50 people have it out of millions". They don't realize how fast the number rises when it doubles everyday. It's like some don't know basic math.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The spread is exponential which many don't understand. They think "Oh well just 50 people have it out of millions". They don't realize how fast the number rises when it doubles everyday. It's like some don't know basic math.


don't say that too loud....many people aren't ready to hear this. Ignorance is bliss. Dear leader spent today's press briefing berating the press for asking 'Nasty questions"...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't ignore it completely just to catch those profiteers, millionaire version of stocking 17,000 bottles of hand sanitizer and n95 masks.
> 
> They're all rotten bastards and need to be exposed.


I figure wiser heads than I can do that. It just makes me ill and when I look at the fear mongering that ignites the panic in the populace I do not understand it. Why would any compassionate and responsible person delight in fomenting hysteria. Hysteria is contagious. 

I remember my parent's discussing the depression and although there was some of this overall they shared and helped each other. Why aren't we? Instead we are watching our leaders selling their stocks to be millionaire's. Both my son and myself stayed in the market and trust me it hurts but in the end I refuse to sell at the highest point of a natural disaster and then buy from the starving and homeless in the community I live in, which is the world community.

God bless us all, stay strong and stay calm.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> don't say that too loud....many people aren't ready to hear this. Ignorance is bliss. Dear leader spent today's press briefing berating the press for asking 'Nasty questions"...


That's one of the people that doesn't seem to understand basic math or if they do they won't admit it. You have to wonder if the shortage of testing in America is on purpose so the real numbers are not known by the public. This administration is going out of it's way to keep details from the public. That's a fact and it's coming from the top. They even want states to not report the actual spike in unemployment numbers. This is about more than one mans desire to appear on top of things in an election year. These guys are playing with people's lives just to keep the numbers padded and make themselves look good. It's disgusting.

I'll yell from the mountain top and I don't care what anyone thinks. I'm right and anyone that disagrees is full of it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That's one of the people that doesn't seem to understand basic math or if they do they won't admit it. You have to wonder if the shortage of testing in America is on purpose so the real numbers are not known by the public. This administration is going out of it's way to keep details from the public. That's a fact and it's coming from the top. They even want states to not report the actual spike in unemployment numbers. This is about more than one mans desire to appear on top of things in an election year. These guys are playing with people's lives just to keep the numbers padded and make themselves look good. It's disgusting.
> 
> I'll yell from the mountain top and I don't care what anyone thinks. I'm right and anyone that disagrees is full of it.


Paul Revere was just an alarmist fear monger ....


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

__





Coronavirus Resource Center - Harvard Health


As coronavirus continues to spread, many questions and answers We know a lot more about COVD-19 than we did in 2020 and yet we're still learning. We will continue to provide important updates. You can search previous questions and answers as well as read related blog posts and reference our ...




www.health.harvard.edu


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I figure wiser heads than I can do that. It *just makes me ill and when I look at the fear mongering that ignites the panic in the populace I do not understand it. Why would any compassionate and responsible person delight in fomenting hysteria*. Hysteria is contagious.
> 
> I remember my parent's discussing the depression and although there was some of this overall they shared and helped each other. Why aren't we? Instead we are watching our leaders selling their stocks to be millionaire's. Both my son and myself stayed in the market and trust me it hurts but in the end I refuse to sell at the highest point of a natural disaster and then buy from the starving and homeless in the community I live in, which is the world community.
> 
> God bless us all, stay strong and stay calm.


"The internet gives and the internet takes away."

tangerinegreen555 
March, 2020


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2020)

trump is not capable of meeting the demands of his office at this time


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That's one of the people that doesn't seem to understand basic math or if they do they won't admit it. You have to wonder if the shortage of testing in America is on purpose so the real numbers are not known by the public. This administration is going out of it's way to keep details from the public. That's a fact and it's coming from the top. They even want states to not report the actual spike in unemployment numbers. This is about more than one mans desire to appear on top of things in an election year. These guys are playing with people's lives just to keep the numbers padded and make themselves look good. It's disgusting.
> 
> I'll yell from the mountain top and I don't care what anyone thinks. I'm right and anyone that disagrees is full of it.


Here's an interesting article if you are interested in the testing snafu. A lot of complacency and needless bureaucracy contributed to this debacle.








What Went Wrong with Coronavirus Testing in the U.S.


During three crucial weeks in February, as a first set of test kits sent out by the C.D.C. failed to work properly, labs across the country scrambled to fill the void.




www.newyorker.com





As for yelling truth I 100% support you in that. I think we need absolute transparency in exactly what the truth is, no matter how bad it is; especially with how bad it is. However posting and tweeting things like, "The states borders are closed when in fact it is easy to verify this is not true" is promoting a hysteria we simply don't need.

Prepping is fine, using lies and misinformation when the reality is bad enough to cause a run on scarce resources is what I think is irresponsible.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

On the bright side I had good germination rates from the first of the 2020 Covid-19 Victory Garden seeds......ugh excuse me the 2020 Chinese flu Victory garden...I will plant all of these and many more. What I don't need will be shared with the local community...I know, i know that's kind of socialist, but these are the times we live in. Dig in and plant a garden...
*my pic


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

Everyone needs to just sit down for an hour and engage in something distracting. Then come back and survey their situation. Haste makes waste is law of physics I hear. And please stop with the hype. Just be smarter, cleaner and logical.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> On the bright side I had good germination rates from the first of the 2020 Covid-19 Victory Garden seeds......ugh excuse me the 2020 Chinese flu Victory garden...I will plant all of these and many more. What I don't need will be shared with the local community...I know, i know that's kind of socialist, but these are the times we live in. Dig in and plant a garden...
> *my pic
> View attachment 4509333
> View attachment 4509334


Too early to start here. I'll check for early harvest seeds at the Tractor Supply when I get my dog's booster shot. Might eye some non ordinance house birds as well. Still grinning.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2020)

Interesting article…

https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/xgqkyw/copper-destroys-viruses-and-bacteria-why-isnt-it-everywhere

I like science but am not very versed in it. Perhaps the bigger minds can add their $0.02.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2020)

Amazon worker comes down with it.....
*Exclusive: Amazon Confirms First Known Coronavirus Case in an American Warehouse*








Exclusive: Amazon Confirms First Known Coronavirus Case in an American Warehouse


Workers at the Queens, New York, facility say employees were expected to come in for their night shift after the case was identified. Amazon denies this.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Interesting article…
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/xgqkyw/copper-destroys-viruses-and-bacteria-why-isnt-it-everywhere
> 
> I like science but am not very versed in it. Perhaps the bigger minds can add their $0.02.


Revere Ware to the rescue ;D


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Revere Ware to the rescue ;D


A little colloidal silver?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A little colloidal silver?


I hope not


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I hope not


Has to better for you than the Teflon and Durron we are eating.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Interesting article…
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/xgqkyw/copper-destroys-viruses-and-bacteria-why-isnt-it-everywhere
> 
> I like science but am not very versed in it. Perhaps the bigger minds can add their $0.02.


Copper and zinc are excellent antibacterial sand antivirals, but they are toxic to our cells as well. The body has highly-evolved means of keeping those out of our inner compartments. So as a topical they’re great, but not internally.

I see why working in a copper or brass foundry would have a protective effect. But the health liability of inhaling those fumes is worse imo.

Something will certainly kill us all one day, but I’d rather it be a cocaine overdose in a brothel than metal fume poisoning.

I’d be indebted if you could find me a study proving the efficacy of cocaine & hookers as an antiviral.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Has to better for you than the Teflon and Durron we are eating.


Teflon treated our ‘80s president very very well.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Teflon treated our ‘80s president very very well.


Looks like you're back to yourself. Hope all is well to you and the victims of the thread.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Copper and zinc are excellent antibacterial sand antivirals, but they are toxic to our cells as well. The body has highly-evolved means of keeping those out of our inner compartments. So as a topical they’re great, but not internally.
> 
> I see why working in a copper or brass foundry would have a protective effect. But the health liability of inhaling those fumes is worse imo.
> 
> ...


Boom.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Boom.
> 
> View attachment 4509379


I seriously do not want to be a super soul sickness spreader


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Boom.
> 
> View attachment 4509379


@neosapien for CoMod 19


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Has to better for you than the Teflon and Durron we are eating.


Can't use anything like that. I have large psittacines so I only cook with cast iron or my Revere Ware. I missed the entire non-stick craze.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Can't us anything like that. I have large psittacines so I only cook with cast iron or my Revere Ware. I missed the entire non-stick craze.


Cast rules. Wish I had more. Damn yuppies hanging them on walls. WTF?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Cast rules. Wish I had more. Damn yuppies hanging them on walls. WTF?


Mind boggles at yuppies in casts


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mind boggles at yuppies in casts


Why stairs are so dangerous.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2020)

I threw out the nonstick the moment I heard the wife was pregnant. And about half of everything else we owned. Then the baby came and I pawned the other half.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I threw out the nonstick the moment I heard the wife was pregnant. And about half of everything else we owned. Then the baby came and I pawned the other half.


My toys have financed the baby well. Hope get's a job before I run out.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My toys have financed the baby well. Hope get's a job before I run out.


2 lines on test strip led directly to sale of garage queen


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I threw out the nonstick the moment I heard the wife was pregnant. And about half of everything else we owned. Then the baby came and I pawned the other half.


I have learned d that I can outperform nonstick by hating the living motherFUCK out of a teaspoon of tallow in my pan. My eggs over easy are righteous now.

~edit~ heating


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Amazon worker comes down with it.....
> *Exclusive: Amazon Confirms First Known Coronavirus Case in an American Warehouse*
> 
> 
> ...


If amazon goes it's over. No joke. Be prepared.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Copper and zinc are excellent antibacterial sand antivirals, but they are toxic to our cells as well. The body has highly-evolved means of keeping those out of our inner compartments. So as a topical they’re great, but not internally.
> 
> I see why working in a copper or brass foundry would have a protective effect. But the health liability of inhaling those fumes is worse imo.
> 
> ...


I wonder if all that Beryllium, hub huffed will be of benefit now?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Boom.
> 
> View attachment 4509379


I just read that so consider it 'peer reviewed'.

That is all.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder if all that Beryllium, hub huffed will be of benefit now?


Can’t say anything positive about beryllium. Shit bad.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have learned d that I can outperform nonstick by hating the living motherFUCK out of a teaspoon of tallow in my pan. My eggs over easy are righteous now.


I am fanatical about collecting my bacon drippings. You thought I'd eat margarine?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am fanatical about collecting my bacon drippings. You thought I'd eat margarine?


You should see my bacon fat hoard.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mind boggles at yuppies in casts


They can't run away as fast, nor swing with conviction


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> They can't run away as fast, nor swing with conviction


They can’t outrun even my miserable aim


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You should see my bacon fat hoard.


Mines depleted. Damn speculators and their predatory exploiting the exchange rates.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mines depleted. Damn speculators and their predatory exploiting the exchange rates.


Just wait; the pig market ( never mind that pretending bull) will return


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> They can't run away as fast, nor swing with conviction


I just tell them it matches the Izod well. And have a nice day.


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)

Commissary was out of beef, chicken, all paper products, and bread.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Commissary was out of beef, chicken, all paper products, and bread.


Stores were better here. Now it is just cleaning items and instant food. Also distilled water???? Gave my neighbor my last store bought for his wife's C-PAP.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just tell them it matches the Izod well. And have a nice day.


Calculate with care:
the Lacoste-to-benefit


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Commissary was out of beef, chicken, all paper products, and bread.


bad times for picnics


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

Reality check. 532 cases and 3 dead. 10% increase in confirmed cases. Decrease in fatalities. Wash hands, keys, containers you don't cook in.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Reality check. 532 cases and 3 dead. 10% increase in confirmed cases. Decrease in fatalities. Wash hands, keys, containers you don't cook in.


After finding out that my favorite public-house was shuttered, my social distancing game is strong.
And a friend set me up with improvised sanitizer.
~beats non-spreader chest~


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> After finding out that my favorite public-house was shuttered, my social distancing game is strong.
> And a friend set me up with improvised sanitizer.
> ~beats non-spreader chest~


Now that I can walk again. I'm gonna get social with the dog scouting the local woods and nature preserve.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2020)

Just extended the kids school furlough til at least April 14th.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Just extended the kids school furlough til at least April 14th.


Ours is until next year, I'm sure yours will be too.
By next year I mean Sept.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Just extended the kids school furlough til at least April 14th.


So sorry


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

Sadly had our first death in the state, older man, recent trip to CA


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Just extended the kids school furlough til at least April 14th.


I;m beginning to believe this time off is a good thing. My kid and 4 of his friends we supervised learned to make bread and the importance of hygiene. Better yet they are actually spending time engaging people. Not screens. Hopefully family.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I;m beginning to believe this time off is a good thing. My kid and 4 of his friends we supervised learned to make bread and the importance of hygiene. Better yet they are actually spending time engaging people. Not screens. Hopefully family.


Least they won’t get a Chinese computer virus


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Just extended the kids school furlough til at least April 14th.


They cancelled standardized testing for the year.

That April 14 date won't hold, I'm guessing no more classrooms until fall at the earliest.

Last Friday there were 2200+ US cases. Today it's what? 17,000?

I'm no math wizard but at that rate of increase, it could be 6 figures pretty quick. Like next Friday.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They cancelled standardized testing for the year.
> 
> That April 14 date won't hold, I'm guessing no more classrooms until fall at the earliest.
> 
> ...


An exponent is a harsh mistress


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They cancelled standardized testing for the year.
> 
> That April 14 date won't hold, I'm guessing no more classrooms until fall at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Truth is it is coming. Just hope we make it through it. Then we deal with another flu strain. Sad but true.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> An exponent is a harsh mistress


X+X+Y=YPMS?? Had to.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> X+X+Y=YPMS?? Had to.


Liking it but not what I meant


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Liking it but not what I meant


Tired of being tired from the incessant overwhelming of my emotions and physical structure. Sometimes the thought of wit is better than the joke. LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tired of being tired from the incessant overwhelming of my emotions and physical structure. Sometimes the thought of wit is better than the joke. LOL.


Fatigue is mother-hugging tiring


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Just extended the kids school furlough til at least April 14th.


Pretty sure ours is the 15th. For now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They cancelled standardized testing for the year.
> 
> That April 14 date won't hold, I'm guessing no more classrooms until fall at the earliest.
> 
> ...


They did that here too, last week, basically said school was out til April 14. 2 days ago it was revised to school is out til next academic year(Sept).


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Boom.
> 
> View attachment 4509379


As an ad-junked instructor I endorse this.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm guessing a shelter in place is going to be announced here over the weekend @tangerinegreen555 . Just my hunch.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hope for the best, plan for the worst.

So, I finally made a will last November. So things go smooth upon my demise.

I insisted on no funeral, gatherings, services or any wasted money. I do not wish to inconvenience people.
Just ship me out to the crematorium through the local funeral home, part of their service is to contact Social Security and my former company who pays the pension.

When I return in an urn, you can dump it over the hill where I always dump leaves or keep it around for a while for old times sake. Up to my wife and kids.

Meet my cousin-in-law's Uncle Tommy.


He doesn't say much. They put him in front of the TV for Steeler games sometimes. It seems like he still gets love over there. Better than a dark hole I figure.

Nobody lives forever, but I have high hopes this virus isn't 'the big one'. But if it is, maybe they could hook me up with Uncle Tommy if the Pirates ever get to the world series again because I'm fucking certain I won't live to see that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As an ad-junked instructor I endorse this.





neosapien said:


> I'm guessing a shelter in place is going to be announced here over the weekend @tangerinegreen555 . Just my hunch.


Anti social wolf looking dog has a 25' lead. Hope that counts as social distancing. I'm going out in the woods. Edible mushrooms will be popping soon. Right down the road.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

Tell your senior's :




__





Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) | FBI Sees Rise in Fraud Schemes Related to the Coronavirus (COVID-19) Pandemic







www.ic3.gov





there was something about people representing themselves as CDC going door to door in New Jersey offering testing?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Anti social wolf looking dog has a 25' lead. Hope that counts as social distancing. I'm going out in the woods. Edible mushrooms will be popping soon. Right down the road.


Morel majority


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Morel majority


All of this is a bunch of shiitake.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Morel majority


Close to them. Not warm enough nights. Little trip north.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> All of this is a bunch of shiitake.


At least they give you something to chew.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Close to them. Not warm enough nights. Little trip north.


Motels like fire. The current situation seems to qualify.


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)

The Ferrier's can't even go to work with their portabellows.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

not sure how you get information out of this site:









CORD-19 | Semantic Scholar


<a href="https://www.semanticscholar.org" target="_blank" rel="noopener noreferrer">The Semantic Scholar</a> team at the Allen Institute for AI built and released CORD-19 in collaboration with leading research institutes. Our goal is to provide researchers with free and open tools and datasets...




pages.semanticscholar.org


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 20, 2020)

Currently...

Wife: that’s kind of a slippery slope

Me: I’ll slide in your slippery slope...

Wife: do you EVER stop? Seriously...

Me: what? Can you make me a quesadilla?


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Currently...
> 
> Wife: that’s kind of a slippery slope
> 
> ...


Wife was talking about how I mess up eggs in the morning the other evening, she said "I'd like to have some meat in the morning also".
Son and I just looked at each other and somehow kept quiet.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2020)

Penis


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Penis


Fries poorly


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fries poorly


Not like Huevos de Toro?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not like Huevos de Toro?


I don't care what you say. "Those ain't no oysters like I ever shucked!"


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> not sure how you get information out of this site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two ways: 1) join (create and account). I haven't yet so I can't say what you will get
2) Use the search function at top of page. You'll need to know a title, an author or a subject. I searched my daughter's name and found all her published papers. However, depending upon the the journal it's published in you may have to be a member and that is usually big $. Of the 2 I clicked, one I got the whole article, another I got an abstract teaser, pay to see the whole article. 
Nice source BTW, and it isn't limited to CoVid19; There are physics and other sciences


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

16 goddamn miles away. Positive covid-19 test, school district employee's wife. Multiple people quarantined. 

Fuck.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 16 goddamn miles away. Positive covid-19 test, school district employee's wife. Multiple people quarantined.
> 
> Fuck.


Family friend 0.7 miles away caught it and recovered. We are all gonna know someone who gets it in the coming weeks/months


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Family friend 0.7 miles away caught it and recovered. We are all gonna know someone who gets it in the coming weeks/months


Unfortunately, yes.

40% to 60% expected to get it over 18 months as of right now unless this social distancing works to reduce that.

So, half of us right here will get it. I'm hoping to hold out for the vaccine.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Motels like fire. The current situation seems to qualify.


Morels dammit


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Morels dammit


We all forget our morals now and then.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm a big fan of loose Morels, they are definitely preferred


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2020)

Packaged Morels are for the Utah market


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I'm a big fan of loose Morels, they are definitely preferred


We have a chip burglar.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Morels dammit


Motels will burn though, just to be clear.

So my sativa stoned mind is playing with me thinking about what if you wind up quarantined a bunch of times because you find out you were near someone who had it. 

And don't get it. And don't get it again and again.

And then you do get it. This is going to be one horrible year and a half in soooooo many ways.

I deserve a fucking break, I had measles, mumps, chicken pox already. Isn't that enough shit for one lifetime? Cut me a break this one time please, microbe gods.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Penis


Seems to always pop up.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Motels will burn though, just to be clear.
> 
> So my sativa stoned mind is playing with me thinking about what if you wind up quarantined a bunch of times because you find out you were near someone who had it.
> 
> ...


whuhhhh


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Seems to always pop up.


Wait til you’re my age


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Wait til you’re my age


Do they sell pop up books at adult bookstores?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Do they sell pop up books at adult bookstores?


I saw one such once.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I saw one such once.
> 
> View attachment 4509541


That is freaky like my dog's eyes. BBRRRR.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That is freaky like my dog's eyes. BBRRRR.


That’s the abbreviated one. Look up cupcake dog gif.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2020)

Horse racing is an essential business, who knew?









Amid coronavirus outbreak, horse racing aims to still operate and maybe add customers


With many sports shutting down in the U.S., the horse racing industry believes it can continue running and even add to its audience.




www.latimes.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Two ways: 1) join (create and account). I haven't yet so I can't say what you will get
> 2) Use the search function at top of page. You'll need to know a title, an author or a subject. I searched my daughter's name and found all her published papers. However, depending upon the the journal it's published in you may have to be a member and that is usually big $. Of the 2 I clicked, one I got the whole article, another I got an abstract teaser, pay to see the whole article.
> Nice source BTW, and it isn't limited to CoVid19; There are physics and other sciences


Ok great, I clicked on those links under "Download Cord -19" and figured out I didn't know what I was doing. I knew someone smarter than me would answer the call . Course I didn't go to "Read Me". We don't need no stinking instructions! I have had some luck on those abstracts by emailing one of the authors and requesting a copy. Some of them answer.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

Coronavirus: How leading grocery chains are responding to keep customers safe and shelves stocked


SN updates what retailers such as Walmart, Kroger, Publix and others are doing as COVID-19 spreads across U.S.




www.supermarketnews.com









Grocery News | Grocery Dive


Grocery Dive delivers the latest news in the grocery industry, with articles covering grocery delivery, online food shopping, shopper behavior, store formats, technology, and more.




www.grocerydive.com












Foodmarket, the premier source of market news for the food industry.


Foodmarket, a specialized media offering from Urner Barry, is the premier source of market news for the food industry. Relied on by agribusiness professionals the world over, Foodmarket brings you the latest developments in the meat, poultry and egg industry.




www.foodmarket.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

I feel like we're all on house arrest without the ankle bracelet or being charged with anything.

I plead not guilty anyway. And I'm not waiving my rights so talk to my lawyer, I'm not talking. Unless you're 6 feet away and not coughing.

In which case, hi how are you?


----------



## Kushash (Mar 21, 2020)

The most comforting films for challenging times


Cinema has always been a tool for escapism, so in these extremely challenging times, Nicholas Barber selects some cinematic gems to help you feel better.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 21, 2020)

So I'm bored, and there's a box of fireworks I was saving...
Hehehehehehe.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm getting some quilting done.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

Pretty blue skies this morning, supposed to be pushing 70 degrees the next couple days. I still have an unopened 30 pack in the garage, for the moment...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2020)

Edging is fun, j/s


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pretty blue skies this morning, supposed to be pushing 70 degrees the next couple days. I still have an unopened 30 pack in the garage, for the moment...


We are forecast 89. It’s ok we know it’s gonna be 90


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

An updated guide to the coronavirus drugs and vaccines in development


A detailed guide to drugs and vaccines in development to treat #coronavirus infection.




www.statnews.com













A Bioethicist Tackles Your Most Pressing Coronavirus Questions


When will this all be over? And what are we allowed to do in the meantime?




www.rollingstone.com





de Blaseo today, *2000* Health Care professional retirees have volunteered to combat the virus


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 21, 2020)

Is a gun store essential business? Im thinking yes however I'm very uneducated when it comes to fire arms (Ive only fired guns on 2 separate occasions in my life). San Jose CA is saying they are closing gun stores due to them being non essential.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

Tracking maps other than the JH one.






auspice







nextstrain.org






Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19)











Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker


Track confirmed cases of COVID-19 around the globe with Bing




www.bing.com












List of Novel Coronavirus Dashboards


Interactive Map Dashboards




storymaps.arcgis.com












United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




www.worldometers.info


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

*California is asking state workers to consider changing jobs in coronavirus outbreak*
Gov. Gavin Newsom twice this week praised California state workers who he said are stepping up to fill a badly needed capacity in unemployment offices as the coronavirus pandemic continues. 


https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/the-state-worker/article241345661.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Is a gun store essential business? Im thinking yes however I'm very uneducated when it comes to fire arms (Ive only fired guns on 2 separate occasions in my life). San Jose CA is saying they are closing gun stores due to them being non essential.


Everybody is stuck at home, bad time to rob people IMO. Robbers usually like low risk vacant houses because they don't want to get shot or hit over the head with an aluminum softball bat. An alarm system kicks ass too.

I view every excursion to Giant Eagle as a potential health risk. I could be shot (by microbes) and not know it for 5 - 7 days.

Use that info as you must.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 21, 2020)

My back hurts anyway so I’m good with a lil quarantine. My current view. Back feels pretty good in this lounge chair.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 21, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> mmmmmm Quilted!





MICHI-CAN said:


> Too early to start here. I'll check for early harvest seeds at the Tractor Supply when I get my dog's booster shot. Might eye some non ordinance house birds as well. Still grinning.


the corporate war on city chickens is starting to look pretty dumb in hindsight...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

Breakfast......as usual


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Breakfast......as usual
> View attachment 4509902


Keeps you regular. I prefer mine in cookie form.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Is a gun store essential business? Im thinking yes however I'm very uneducated when it comes to fire arms (Ive only fired guns on 2 separate occasions in my life). San Jose CA is saying they are closing gun stores due to them being non essential.


Despite what some people may "feel". By modern criteria, no, gun stores are not essential businesses during this epidemic. Many will become unemployed and short of money. Save the money for necessities. If you don't have any firearms presently and haven't be trained, it's foolish to get one now. I not antigun in the least, I have many.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> ...If you don't have any firearms presently and haven't be trained, it's foolish to get one now...


exactly


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Despite what some people may "feel". By modern criteria, no, gun stores are not essential businesses during this epidemic. Many will become unemployed and short of money. Save the money for necessities. If you don't have any firearms presently and haven't be trained, it's foolish to get one now. I not antigun in the least, I have many.


If it wasn't for fools or fear. Glad the shops are closing. How many panicked neighbors have loaded rifles in our residential settings now? Just stupid.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

3% of Muricans own over 50% of all guns


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2020)

If someone tries getting in my house, god help them. I have my .38 ready. And I will throw it at them. It's heavy and will give them quite a cut. Maybe even a concussion.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> If someone tries getting in my house, god help them. I have my .38 ready. And I will throw it at them. It's heavy and will give them quite a cut. Maybe even a concussion.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

So about 15% actually have a clue beyond load, cock and shoot. I love guns. But i've been around enough to have seen accidents from pros. One in the chamber and a slight bump and here comes a .223, 7.69, .300 ect. ventilating 6 - 10 homes. Glad most of the wanna be hunters around me have 12 GA.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a 1894 25-35. It will kill something.........eventually.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My back hurts anyway so I’m good with a lil quarantine. My current view. Back feels pretty good in this lounge chair.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4509898


Add more pot so it feels spectacular ;D Stay well JerryB


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have a 1894 25-35. It will kill something.........eventually.


Bought a green laser security strobe. Stops you dead in your tracks in the dark. Blind for a good two or three minutes.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

In another life, I worked at a full service sportsshop and shot and sighted a lot of rifles, everything from .44 mag to 30-30 and .35 Remington to .243 and .270 and '06 class through 300 and 340 Weatherby. My ears ring and shoulder sting just thinking about it.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bought a green laser security strobe. Stops you dead in your tracks in the dark. Blind for a good two or three minutes.


So does Bear Spray while applying orange paint also


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

Anyways. The bank was very busy today. Everyone making withdrawals. Good. Those damn card readers are open petri dishes. Glad I only do cash. Dollar store really empty. Corner family grocery fairly well stocked. Rationing tp and hamburger and bread. No distilled water to be found. Set the still up earlier. Neighbors wife has a C -PAP. Be sending 5 gals. over there tonight. Less people with gloves. More with masks.?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bought a green laser security strobe. Stops you dead in your tracks in the dark. Blind for a good two or three minutes.


I have one of those too......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have one of those too......
> View attachment 4509968


Close. You and my father would have gotten along well.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have one of those too......
> View attachment 4509968


Is that so your plants don't herm when you're shootin' muthafukas!

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


LMAO. That was minimum PPE in my trade. Still wondering when I pull the hooded Tyvek suits and full face respirator out.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> LMAO. That was minimum PPE in my trade. Still wondering when I pull the hooded Tyvek suits and full face respirator out.


I used to do pest control... had a lot of training on ppe and washing/drying hands.
I now work for a contract manufacturer with cleanrooms... it's amazing seeing the lack of ppe knowledge, especially when it comes to facemasks. Gotta cover your nose too, a lot of people don't.

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I used to do pest control... had a lot of training on ppe and washing/drying hands.
> I now work for a contractor manufacturer with cleanrooms... it's amazing seeing the lack of ppe knowledge, especially when it comes to facemasks. Gotta cover your nose too, a lot of people don't.
> 
> SH420


Don't forget the eyes. Shortest route to the blood and brain. Painter to keep it simple. Wicked, evil science experiments for custom spec coatings. High through your eyes in about 5 seconds. Good thing you couldn't open then after 1.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I used to do pest control... had a lot of training on ppe and washing/drying hands.
> I now work for a contract manufacturer with cleanrooms... it's amazing seeing the lack of ppe knowledge, especially when it comes to facemasks. Gotta cover your nose too, a lot of people don't.
> 
> SH420


Just shaved off my beard.....damn I'm ugly


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Just shaved off my beard.....damn I'm ugly


Its got its advantages. I kinda like people avoiding me. Feel bad when the kids look horrified though.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Don't forget the eyes. Shortest route to the blood and brain. Painter to keep it simple. Wicked, evil science experiments for custom spec coatings. High through your eyes in about 5 seconds. Good thing you couldn't open then after 1.


Covid-19 bug out kit.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Just shaved off my beard.....damn I'm ugly


That's OK, I'm growing one.

May those microbes won't recognize me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm optimistic this is going to be a really bad Flu. We are sadly going to lose people. Darwinism if it is real. I'm terrified of the economic impact that has yet to arrive. Capitilism is real.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

Fly the Flag!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's OK, I'm growing one.
> 
> May those microbes won't recognize me.


Just comb it out with bleach everyday. It is a micro particulate collection site with mechanical air assist. And it will even out the grey.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Fly the Flag!
> 
> View attachment 4509992


I can't find a pirate or Faukes flag.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have a 1894 25-35. It will kill something.........eventually.


We have one also. We have 2 .22 pistols, not a large round but I figure unloading all 9 of them from the mag should slow anyone down quickly.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have one also. We have 2 .22 pistols, not a large round but I figure unloading 9 of them in the mag should slow anyone down quickly.


Sadly that is a head shot to stop. May we never need to take up arms against ourselves. I miss the beaver.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have one also. We have 2 .22 pistols, not a large round but I figure unloading all 9 of them from the mag should slow anyone down quickly.


 your best bet it is to use those pistols to fight your way to your rifle....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Just shaved off my beard.....damn I'm ugly


I was actually allowed to keep my goatee. My mask would seal just fine, so long as I kept it short 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was actually allowed to keep my goatee. My mask would seal just fine, so long as I kept it short
> 
> SH420


That was a matter of parts per million. This is one in a million. You may wish to redesign the seal locating surface.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> your best bet it is to use those pistols to fight your way to your rifle....


I didn't mention my 12 Ga. My 7mm Mag is good out to 350 yards or more. I still need to work on or replace the firing pin on my 8mm Mauser though. It doesn't like the military issue rounds I bought.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just comb it out with bleach everyday. It is a micro particulate collection site with mechanical air assist. And it will even out the grey.


Bleach?

Who can find bleach?

Better chance of finding TP.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

all stores in my area had untouched stocks of pool shock









DIY – How to Make Chlorine Bleach from Pool Shock


Here is Tuesday's DIY for you... Need to make sure drinking water and water you take a bath in is clean? Not sure how you are going to purify those 50 gallo




suburbansurvivalblog.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> all stores in my area had untouched stocks of pool shock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stores here are full of scented bleach, ammonia, toilet bowl cleaner, lens cleaning wipes, pool shock, chlorine and bromine tabs along with a few dozen I failed to even consider. I think people are wiping arses. Not surf-arses.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> all stores in my area had untouched stocks of pool shock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that guys math is way off. 5lbs of cal-hypo equals 640 gallons of bleach? I think he's drinking the shit lol.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2020)

The liquid pool shock is roughly 2x as strong as bleach being around 12% sodium hypochlorite. As compared to bleach being around 6%. But other than fragrances they add to bleach, if any, they are the same thing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I think that guys math is way off. 5lbs of cal-hypo equals 640 gallons of bleach? I think he's drinking the shit lol.


I wouldn't know cause I don't use it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

I actually saw some strange kind of chlorine free bleach 'for vivid colors' on the shelf the other day.

I passed. And who bleaches vivid colors?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bleach?
> 
> Who can find bleach?
> 
> Better chance of finding TP.


Buy some pool shock, plain calcium hypochlorite. Last I looked Leslie's Pool Supply was discounting it and shipping it.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I actually saw some strange kind of chlorine free bleach 'for vivid colors' on the shelf the other day.
> 
> I passed. And who bleaches vivid colors?


Probably hydrogen peroxide. Pretty sure that's what Chlorox2 is.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 21, 2020)

Gasp








Forget toilet paper: Shoppers in the Netherlands are panic-buying weed


Within minutes of the announcement, lines stretched around the block at shops across the Netherlands as stoners sought to stock up on enough weed to get them through weeks of quarantine.




www.traveller.com.au


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2020)

Just reposting @VILEPLUME 's video here. Not trying to add to the hysteria, but this is reality. It's good to see what we're attempting to avoid...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Gasp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Support local businesses.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Probably hydrogen peroxide. Pretty sure that's what Chlorox2 is.


I always poured a cup into the garbage bag to keep the animals out before garbage pickup.

I might try the pool shock, what have I got to lose but a mess where the garbage bag was.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2020)

I went out to a client's car to deliver some weed just now. A dude was walking his dog in front of me, and I just happened to let out a little cough. The dude instantly broke into a quick jog. Didn't mean to frighten him, but it did make me smile...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

Yea. I have security cams again.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I went out to a client's car to deliver some weed just now. A dude was walking his dog in front of me, and I just happened to let out a little cough. The dude instantly broke into a quick jog. Didn't mean to frighten him, but it did make me smile...


I'm a scared to try that in the grocery store anymore


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm a scared to try that in the grocery store anymore


I have a mild smokers cough and seasonal allergies. Been warm a couple days. Coughed into my elbow in line at the store. Nobody noticed. Or at least reacted.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm a scared to try that in the grocery store anymore


I've noticed in Giant Eagle the shopping carts seem to repel each other like two magnets lined up at the same pole.

People are trying like hell, I give us all credit. Keep up the good work and stay away from me.

I dropped off a care package to my daughter earlier. Stayed 6 feet away and was very brief. That part of all this hurts but what can you do?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Gasp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's make this the new trend.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've noticed in Giant Eagle the shopping carts seem to repel each other like two magnets lined up at the same pole.
> 
> People are trying like hell, I give us all credit. Keep up the good work and stay away from me.
> 
> I dropped off a care package to my daughter earlier. Stayed 6 feet away and was very brief. That part of all this hurts but what can you do?


I'm leary of those in front of me. I can feel the noxious curtain of virus particles I have to walk thru if I'm behind them.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've noticed in Giant Eagle the shopping carts seem to repel each other like two magnets lined up at the same pole.
> 
> People are trying like hell, I give us all credit. Keep up the good work and stay away from me.
> 
> I dropped off a care package to my daughter earlier. Stayed 6 feet away and was very brief. That part of all this hurts but what can you do?


My wife just came from GE and Aldi and said neither had beef, toilet paper or tissues.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My wife just came from GE and Aldi and said neither had beef, toilet paper or tissues.


City sewer? There's always dryer sheets.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> City sewer? There's always dryer sheets.


Lol, we still have a couple rolls. And a ton of socks that don't match.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Lol, we still have a couple rolls. And a ton of socks that don't match.


Strange times we live in.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Edging is fun, j/s


not sure if you mean your lawn or the erotic definition


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Lol, we still have a couple rolls. And a ton of socks that don't match.


Haha had the same idea the other day.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Lol, we still have a couple rolls. And a ton of socks that don't match.


Who here has no experience with shitsocks?

Protip: add some pool pH-up (soda ash) to the washload.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> not sure if you mean your lawn or the erotic definition


Do I look like a lawn guy?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2020)

We just usually have tacos on Sunday


DarkWeb said:


> Haha had the same idea the other day.


You're probably who I got the idea from lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Do I look like a lawn guy?


Thank you for disambiguation, and that removes more than one power tool from my set of likelies.
Unless you’re kinkier than I can imagine, which is possible but not probable.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm leary of those in front of me. I can feel the noxious curtain of virus particles I have to walk thru if I'm behind them.


I stay back, go to a different aisle, whatever it takes.

It's a patriotic war effort at this point. 

We must crush this microbial enemy by cutting off it's supply of hosts.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Do I look like a lawn guy?


You sound like the get off my lawn guy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Do I look like a lawn guy?


Only when grass is involved, so to speak


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 21, 2020)

My wife and the rest of the filipinos ain't worried about TP.

Anyone know about the "tabo"?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My wife and the rest of the filipinos ain't worried about TP.
> 
> Anyone know about the "tabo"?


No.
Please inform.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My wife and the rest of the filipinos ain't worried about TP.
> 
> Anyone know about the "tabo"?


I love Adobo!.......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My wife and the rest of the filipinos ain't worried about TP.
> 
> Anyone know about the "tabo"?


Always serve your in laws with your left hand.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

The net is closing on us. All surrounding counties confirmed cases. 344 and 3 yesterday. 787 and 6 today. HHMM....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Strange times we live in.


Nah, socks have been going missing for generations 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nah, socks have been going missing for generations
> 
> SH420


Strange how socks mastered teleportation before we mastered them is all I was implying.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nah, socks have been going missing for generations
> 
> 
> SH420


and turning up in Introduce Yourself


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> and turning up in Introduce Yourself


Abe? Is that you? Come here and wipe my ass with your face. 

SH420


----------



## greg nr (Mar 21, 2020)

*We're Number 3! We're Number 3! 

*


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *We're Number 3! We're Number 3!
> 
> View attachment 4510212*


Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Abe? Is that you? Come here and wipe my ass with your face.
> 
> SH420


abe superabsorbent


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> abe superabsorbent


I bought them. Hard to joke about them though.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

Amazon package decontamination area. All packages now get opened and sprayed and sit for 48hrs.....cat is getting hungry


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *We're Number 3! We're Number 3!
> 
> View attachment 4510212*


I keep thinking about those numbers.

China has 3X our population and 3X our numbers.
But aren't ours going up faster? 

I don't like it. We could be number 1 already if everybody was tested.

A lot of people in a lot of countries fucked this up, I sure hope we're learning something here.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I keep thinking about those numbers.
> 
> China has 3X our population and 3X our numbers.
> But aren't ours going up faster?
> ...


I read that they expect Florida to be hit very hard, with all the old retirees and spring break and no lockdown.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I keep thinking about those numbers.
> 
> China has 3X our population and 3X our numbers.
> But aren't ours going up faster?
> ...


Regardless of the headlines. It's stil here. We need to modify our habits and thinking to start. Chaos is useless.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Amazon package decontamination area. All packages now get opened and sprayed and sit for 48hrs.....cat is getting hungry
> View attachment 4510240


Lol. I was looking at some n95 masks on Amazon earlier.

Made in China, kind of made me leary.

They say it dies in 3 days though, probably should get a 5 pack. If it gets widespread locally, I'll feel better going into Giant Eagle.

It's really the only place I go now. At 6AM with the other old fucks and pregnant women when it feels safest.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Amazon package decontamination area. All packages now get opened and sprayed and sit for 48hrs.....cat is getting hungry
> View attachment 4510240


Time to drag out my blacklight.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I was looking at some n95 masks on Amazon earlier.
> 
> Made in China, kind of made me leary.
> 
> ...


Mask is good. How are you sterilizing after each use? Shopping you are still using the same half wiped carts and aisles. Grabbing the same products as everyone else. Sorry. Get anal and wash everything in dishwater when you get home. Keys included.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Time to drag out my blacklight.


Miss my wizard posters.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Miss my wizard posters.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4510294


I guess I don't miss them as much as I thought.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I guess I don't miss them as much as I thought.


I didn't look for them long...lol. I do like the one with the Raven though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I didn't look for them long...lol. I do like the one with the Raven though.


Black light will always be fun.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Just shaved off my beard.....damn I'm ugly


They have a limit on tp here one per person. I nearly shaved my head and beard in the supermarket toilet to get a second pack the other day


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Black light will always be fun.


Is there an app for that? Could be useful in scorpion territory.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I didn't look for them long...lol. I do like the one with the Raven though.


I remember one called Mescaline Woods that was as visually busy as a Where’s Waldo panel.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Black light will always be fun.


Some more than others.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> They have a limit on tp here one per person. I nearly shaved my head and beard in the supermarket toilet to get a second pack the other day


I bet if you threatened to shave your back they would have given you 3 to leave.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember one called Mescaline Woods is that was as visually busy as a Where’s Waldo panel.


Where you been quarantining?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Where you been quarantining?


Home


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Some more than others.
> View attachment 4510306


I don't do shrooms anymore. Ho hum....


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have one also. We have 2 .22 pistols, not a large round but I figure unloading all 9 of them from the mag should slow anyone down quickly.


No guns here . Just Japanese steel, I’m pretty much a ninja turtle.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

OK, I hafta, one more...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Home


Glad to read you.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> No guns here . Just Japanese steel, I’m pretty a ninja turtle


Got hamon?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mask is good. How are you sterilizing after each use? Shopping you are still using the same half wiped carts and aisles. Grabbing the same products as everyone else. Sorry. Get anal and wash everything in dishwater when you get home. Keys included.


99+% chance of airborne infection.

Don't touch your face.

At 6AM the freshly disinfected store opens.

A girl wipes down shopping cart handles all day long. Less store open hours, but they're giving OT away there the girls say. Lots to do all night long.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I bet if you threatened to shave your back they would have given you 3 to leave.


Baby my back is naturally hair free


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Amazon package decontamination area. All packages now get opened and sprayed and sit for 48hrs.....cat is getting hungry
> View attachment 4510240


I'm so glad you posted this picture. I've been doing the same thing in the garage. Mr Tang asked me if I was trying to kill the mailman and I've been feelin a lil guilty. _I needed_ the supplies though, lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

Had a couple posters out on Halloween...



SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Got hamon?


Once or twice on the journey


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Baby my back is naturally hair free


That suggests some swarthy, and swarthy works for me

L


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Had a couple posters out on Halloween...
> 
> View attachment 4510312View attachment 4510311
> 
> SH420


Mrs Ratt loves the dragon.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That suggests some swarthy, and swarthy works for me
> 
> L


I’m hiding come and get me big fella!! Cough cough


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> No guns here . Just Japanese steel, I’m pretty a ninja turtle


Hm... I pictured like a cross between Keith Urban, Hugh Jackman and Crocodile Dundee, although he was fictional. Who knew you were almost a fuckin ninja turtle



SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m hiding come and get me big fella!! Cough cough


Watch your back lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hm... I pictured like a cross between Keith Urban, Hugh Jackman and Crocodile Dundee, although he was fictional. Who knew you were almost a fuckin ninja turtle
> 
> View attachment 4510314
> 
> SH420


I know right!! 
Put this hat on him and your good to go


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

I heard an interview today on the radio of a grocery store manager. He said they normally get 3 re-supply trucks a week and this week they got 1, and it was 1/2 a load. They told him to expect 1 truck next week too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Miss my wizard posters.


I miss @Blue Wizard


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I heard an interview today on the radio of a grocery store manager. He said they normally get 3 re-supply trucks a week and this week they got 1, and it was 1/2 a load. They told him to expect 1 truck next week too.


They keep telling us they will restock the major stores but don’t. They have cut all store hours and the first hour of trading is dedicated to the elderly and disabled. You need a seniors/disability card to get in. School starts at the same time as the general public are allowed in so we always miss out. I told my Mrs fuck school go shopping on Friday. There wasn’t much but we got some essential items


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 21, 2020)

Socially distanced.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4510364
> Socially distanced.


The sky looks like it has a skulls face in it awesome!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Baby my back is naturally hair free





DustyDuke said:


> The sky looks like it has skulls face in it awesome!!!


Glad you saw it too. Smoke aint that good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Killer song...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Killer song...


Killer band...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Killer band...


True, love the police. Sting was also good on his own as well.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I miss @Blue Wizard


and @Blue Wizard and @nobody. and @mr sunshine and @WeedFreak78 and @bu$hleaguer and @downtowntillman, most especially, @Hookabelly

so many others (diabolical666) @Bob Zmuda


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> and @Blue Wizard and @nobody. and @mr sunshine and @WeedFreak78 and @bu$hleaguer and @downtowntillman, most especially, [USER=839686]@Hookabelly
> 
> so many others (diabolical666) @Bob Zmuda
> 
> View attachment 4510443


@Bob Zmuda sounds like a real fuckerino


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @Bob Zmuda sounds like a real fuckerino






I miss him.......


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @Bob Zmuda sounds like a real fuckerino


You have NO idea. Dude was insufferable


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You have NO idea. Dude was insufferable


Sounds like he also had a super tiny penis that smelled like havarti cheese and marshmallows.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2020)

and @Growan


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sounds like he also had a super tiny penis that smelled like havarti cheese and marshmallows.


Tell me more!!!

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @Bob Zmuda sounds like a real fuckerino


He totally twisted into knots a bunch of Abes. 
It was very entertaining, but kinda like pulling the wings off flying ants.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2020)

Yes my dude ! Yes .... this 



https://www.star-telegram.com/news/coronavirus/article241396916.html


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

DIY Ventilator.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

and I know not all may have been your cup of tea but, remember the good!
@Chiceh
@ClaytonBigsby
@dirtsurfr
@Dr. Greenhorn
@eye exaggerate
@Hepheastus420
@lahadaextranjera
@hereshegrows
@MojoRison
@RainbowBrite86
@chewberto
@MrEDuck
@dyna
@JoeMaclellan
@Carne Seca
@Matchbox
@SnapsProvolone
@roseypeach
@mellokitty
@CinnamonGirl
@Uncle Ben
@Brick Top
@konagirl420
@Garden Boss
and no, pinny, I didn't forget you 


@Kite High
@StonedPony before my time but saw all of his vids
scoob



BarnBuster said:


> (Nov 2017)
> remember ryan the rhino, tiny roach, james2500, HoLE, xxMissXX, [email protected], 2beachbum, Miss Rabbitt. then there was a guy that always posted in the what's for dinner thread pics and receipes
> and who can forget the smokin' hot gal who posted lingerie pics (kurie?) who married someone from RIU i think





curious2garden said:


> @xKuroiTaimax and @tip top toker where ever they are I hope they are doing great
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-of-yourself-thread.42351/page-490#post-8437894


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

also stevedores_,_ longshoreman, dockworker, warehousemen, shelfstockers


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4510640
> 
> also stevedores_,_ longshoreman, dockworker, warehousemen, shelfstockers


Straight up real life heroes, and not just in these strange times.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *We're Number 3! We're Number 3!
> 
> View attachment 4510212*


Still holding at #3, pretty good for such a populated state. Worldwide we've dropped to #4 Spain took the #3 slot. Be safe @lahadaextranjera


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @Bob Zmuda sounds like a real fuckerino


Yup. That fuckstick reminded me of this other guy that got the boot. @mr mustache he had the best hairdo.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup. That fuckstick reminded me of this other guy that got the boot. @mr mustache he had the best hairdo.


And let us never forget @Aboutapound.

A true pillar of the community! LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And let us never forget @Aboutapound.
> 
> A true pillar of the community! LOL


Oh word bro! I forgot about that guy. Although that drunkard didn’t live long here, he had nothing but very quality posts. I miss him too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh word bro! I forgot about that guy. Although that drunkard didn’t live long here, he had nothing but very quality posts. I miss him too.


And, his name may have been mentioned more than any other member over the years .


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> and I know not all may have been your cup of tea but, remember the good!
> @Chiceh
> @ClaytonBigsby
> @dirtsurfr
> ...


I noticed you forgot 
@Finshaggy
@Kaendar
@mensabarbie

3 of the finest rollituppers to ever grace our presence 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I noticed you forgot
> @Finshaggy
> @Kaendar
> @mensabarbie
> ...


OMG thank you for that reminder! The kaender debacle was second to none.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> OMG thank you for that reminder! The kaender debacle was second to none.


Yup. Who the hell brings a whole cop forum to a pot forum? Pot and donuts don't always make a good combo. 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2020)

Spoiler



Yessica


 HOF too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> and I know not all may have been your cup of tea but, remember the good!
> @Chiceh
> @ClaytonBigsby
> @dirtsurfr
> ...


And don't forget the single members with lists that long, lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

The queen of Thunder Bay?

Don't say beetlejuice 3 times in a row, bad things can happen!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> The queen of Thunder Bay?
> 
> ...


@Finshaggy had something like that in his signature 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sounds like he also had a super tiny penis that smelled like havarti cheese and marshmallows.


I took a Zmuda yesterday.
Bowlful of psychedelic fudge dragons.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> and I know not all may have been your cup of tea but, remember the good!
> @Chiceh
> @ClaytonBigsby
> @dirtsurfr
> ...


Fun fact: around 2011 @mellokitty was one of my first friends on here. We talked endlessly and I had a gigantic crush on her. Different name before I knew you guys


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Fun fact: around 2011 @mellokitty was one of my first friends on here. We talked endlessly and I had a gigantic crush on her. Different name before I knew you guys


She and I were cool friends too. We used to talk about how our pee would smell like coffee. I miss her.

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> She and I were cool friends too. We used to talk about how our pee would smell like coffee. I miss her.
> 
> SH420


Me too. She was a badass at crochet!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Me too. She was a badass at crochet!


Maybe when her baby is older she'll be back. Little mellow is probably close to 8 by now... 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Fun fact: around 2011 @mellokitty was one of my first friends on here. We talked endlessly and I had a gigantic crush on her. Different name before I knew you guys


She helped me with my grow a couple times. That girl could really grow. I miss her and @Winter Woman and @Flaming Pie who grows amazingly too!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2020)

I liked her alot too. She was pretty active over at SH after RIUcalypse.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 22, 2020)

Well my oldest daughter just txt saying, my chest hurts , body aches, coughing and I have a slight fever.
me: Don’t txt back for 2weeks. Then sanitized my phone


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Well my oldest daughter just txt saying, my chest hurts , body aches, coughing and I have a slight fever.
> meon’t txt back for 2weeks. Then sanitized my phone


I hope she's ok. 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hope she's ok.
> 
> SH420


Thanks bro. Said her bf has whatever they have too. Also said he’s a whiny bitch


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2020)

Something tells me a few of those asshole 'abesocks' are still with us


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Something tells me a few of those asshole 'abesocks' are still with us


I wonder who this guy reincarnated as


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> She helped me with my grow a couple times. That girl could really grow. I miss her and @Winter Woman and @Flaming Pie who grows amazingly too!


Didn't know winter woman.

No comment on the other one you mentioned.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Well my oldest daughter just txt saying, my chest hurts , body aches, coughing and I have a slight fever.
> me: Don’t txt back for 2weeks. Then sanitized my phone


I had exactly this for about 2-3 weeks. I've been getting over it this week.

I'm starting to think I've already had coronavirus.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2020)

The world really is so interconnected now. And it was basically 2 months after the fact that we started screening travelers from China. Or travelers that had been to China. If you believe the CCP I believe the first case actually goes back to Nov 17th or so. So I'm under the impression this virus has been here in the US for some time now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

and @farmerfischer , haven't seen him in a year. Take care


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2020)

*Who could have predicted this......*

*College students in Florida test positive for coronavirus after spring break trip*
TAMPA, Fl. (WFLA) — Five University of Tampa students are recovering after testing positive for COVID-19 during spring break, the school said.

The university said the students were traveling together and with other UT students during spring break before testing positive. The school didn’t say where they went during their break or if they lived on or off campus.

The school did send its well wishes.

“We sincerely wish our students, and any others who may be affected, a full and rapid recovery,” UT posted on Twitter Saturday night.

The university switched to online classes only on March 17.

https://www.wkbn.com/news/coronavirus/college-students-in-florida-test-positive-for-coronavirus-after-spring-break-trip/


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> and @farmerfischer , haven't seen him in a year. Take care


Someone has been floating around here lately with a very similar name. I was wondering if that was him.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm late to the party it seems, however as long as there is beer and smoke I'm good.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2020)

Give cruises a lot more of a role here, I think.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Someone has been floating around here lately with a very similar name. I was wondering if that was him.
> 
> SH420


I wondered the same thing


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Someone has been floating around here lately with a very similar name. I was wondering if that was him.
> 
> SH420


If this person was slightly hammered and droll, it could be. LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I had exactly this for about 2-3 weeks. I've been getting over it this week.
> 
> I'm starting to think I've already had coronavirus.


How much for a half gram of antibodies?

And would that come with a few seeds?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How much for a half gram of antibodies?
> 
> And would that come with a few seeds?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


But but but if bodies and antibodies touch isn’t there a humendous explosion?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But but but if bodies and antibodies touch isn’t there a humendous explosion?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

COVID-19 Has Caused A Shortage Of Face Masks. But They're Surprisingly Hard To Make


China makes millions of masks. But ramping up production is tricky. "Making masks is not as easy as you imagine," a pharmaceutical executive in China says.




www.npr.org


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How much for a half gram of antibodies?
> 
> And would that come with a few seeds?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


I will send you an envelope full of semen and marijuana seeds.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I will send you an envelope full of semen and marijuana seeds.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I will send you an envelope full of semen and marijuana seeds.


I'll alert the lab it's cumming.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I will send you an envelope full of semen and marijuana seeds.




SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4510847


Oh that is very close to the fantasy I had half a lifetime ago- “The Final Episode”.

Captain is in his chair, Uhura is adjusting that bicycle lock in her ear, Chekhov is mesmerized by the starlets streaming by on the scanner, Sulu is looking randomly hawt, and Spock is face-down in the sensor hood.

Spock slowly straightens up, folds his arms and says “well *shit*.”

Screen goes white.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh that is very close to the fantasy I had half a lifetime ago- “The Final Episode”.
> 
> Captain is in his chair, Uhura is adjusting that bicycle lock in her ear, Chekhov is mesmerized by the starlets streaming by on the scanner, Sulu is looking randomly hawt, and Spock is face-down in the sensor hood.
> 
> ...


Saddest last words a senior NTSB aviation accident investigator hears


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Saddest last words a senior NTSB aviation accident investigator hears


From my True Rumors file:
That was the final audio in the black box from Challenger


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh that is very close to the fantasy I had half a lifetime ago- “The Final Episode”.
> 
> Captain is in his chair, Uhura is adjusting that bicycle lock in her ear, Chekhov is mesmerized by the starlets streaming by on the scanner, Sulu is looking randomly hawt, and Spock is face-down in the sensor hood.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

_"Ohio doctors are obtaining so many prescriptions of a possible coronavirus treatment *for themselves, their families, their colleagues and their friends* that it’s wiping out the supply for everybody else -- including victims of Lupus who will become more susceptible to the virus without their usual medication.

As a result, Ohio’s pharmacy board, in an emergency meeting Sunday morning, barred pharmacists from dispensing chloroquine or hydroxychloroquine for COVID-19 unless a person has tested positive for the virus or otherwise approved by the pharmacy board’s executive director.

In order to get either of those drugs the patient’s positive test must be disclosed by the doctor on the prescription request. The prescription must be limited to a 14-day supply and no refills are permitted without a new written prescription."









Pharmacy Board Limits Prescriptions for Experimental COVID Treatment Drugs | 94 Country WKKJ


The patient’s positive test must be disclosed by the doctor on the prescription request




wkkj.iheart.com




_


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But but but if bodies and antibodies touch isn’t there a humendous explosion?


Does it matter?


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does it matter?


Not if it cancels lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does it matter?


To her it does


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Not if it cancels lol


But E = MC Hammer


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hammer


He has NEVER been a square.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

totolly


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> He has NEVER been a square.


Square hammer seems to be associated with satanism.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I will send you an envelope full of semen and marijuana seeds.


Is that similar to the paper towel method?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that similar to the paper towel method?


Only after 9 months you have more than a sprout 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Ohio doctors are obtaining so many prescriptions of a possible coronavirus treatment *for themselves, their families, their colleagues and their friends* that it’s wiping out the supply for everybody else -- including victims of Lupus who will become more susceptible to the virus without their usual medication.
> 
> As a result, Ohio’s pharmacy board, in an emergency meeting Sunday morning, barred pharmacists from dispensing chloroquine or hydroxychloroquine for COVID-19 unless a person has tested positive for the virus or otherwise approved by the pharmacy board’s executive director.
> 
> ...



Again.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that similar to the paper towel method?


Very much so.

I use my warm, cavernous butthole for humidity though.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Very much so.
> 
> I use my warm, cavernous butthole for humidity though.


I remember it not as cavernous butt rather as intimate


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4510925


Honeycomb is the real cereal ass test


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4510925


Dr. Pecker was probably OK with Cheerios, but those damn fruit loops were a bridge too far.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Dr. Pecker was probably OK with Cheerios, but those damn fruit loops were a bridge too far.


All-Bran was a perfect anus diode. Going out was fine, but reverse the flow and oh sweet jebus staaaahp


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Ohio doctors are obtaining so many prescriptions of a possible coronavirus treatment *for themselves, their families, their colleagues and their friends* that it’s wiping out the supply for everybody else -- including victims of Lupus who will become more susceptible to the virus without their usual medication.
> 
> As a result, Ohio’s pharmacy board, in an emergency meeting Sunday morning, barred pharmacists from dispensing chloroquine or hydroxychloroquine for COVID-19 unless a person has tested positive for the virus or otherwise approved by the pharmacy board’s executive director.
> 
> ...


I'm going to remember to pick up a case of Tonic water, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going to remember to pick up a case of Tonic water, thanks for the reminder.


Did you remind people that millions are adversely affected by Quinine. Just wanted to get that out there. Glad you are well.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember it not as cavernous butt rather as intimate


Intimate tonight, cavernous in the morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Intimate tonight, cavernous in the morning.


Yeah I don’t brag much, butt


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah I don’t brag much, butt


Why not? Everytime you hit the bowl you should be proud.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah I don’t brag much, butt


What, was I stretching it a bit?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why not? Everytime you hit the bowl you should be proud.


Bowls have no cross-section in my sex humor.


raratt said:


> What, was I stretching it a bit?


i think I’m a bit behind


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bowls have no cross-section in my sex humor.
> 
> i think I’m a bit behind


This has obviously twisted its self into some knundrum. I'm going to bath now. Let all reset. Thought we were all playing nice. No harm intended. C U soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> This has obviously twisted its self into some knundrum. I'm going to bath now. Let all reset. Thought we were all playing nice. No harm intended. C U soon.


wut


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4510640
> 
> also stevedores_,_ longshoreman, dockworker, warehousemen, shelfstockers


*'Terrified' delivery drivers are going to work sick*
I have been coming in sick because I’m worried that I’ll lose my job or just be punished if I call out,” said Angel Duarte, a package handler at a UPS hub in Tucson, Arizona. “I am 23, and I have no savings, and I have a 4-month-old son.”








'Terrified' delivery drivers are going to work sick


Hour after hour, day after day, the packages keep arriving: food, medicine, clothes, toys...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

Canon drum:


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Canon drum:
> View attachment 4510943


Conan drum


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Conan drum
> 
> View attachment 4510947



Canine drum


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Did you remind people that millions are adversely affected by Quinine. Just wanted to get that out there. Glad you are well.


Absolutely not and you're right it might prevent a run on my Quinine water. Anyway there are far more adverse reactions to Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine. The most efficacious treatments tend to be the most dangerous. 

**** EVERYONE don't buy my tonic water it might hurt you! Especially if you add Bombay Sapphire Gin to it.****


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2020)

They are having quinine poisoning now in African states where people are drinking it in a belief that it will protect them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Absolutely not and you're right it might prevent a run on my Quinine water. Anyway there are far more adverse reactions to Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine. The most efficacious treatments tend to be the most dangerous.
> 
> **** EVERYONE don't buy my tonic water it might hurt you! Especially if you add Bombay Sapphire Gin to it.****


You should add: Don't drink more than 2 liters of tonic water per day, the equivalent to one quinine pill dose


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2020)

Americans have been far too blasé so far


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Absolutely not and you're right it might prevent a run on my Quinine water. Anyway there are far more adverse reactions to Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine. The most efficacious treatments tend to be the most dangerous.
> 
> **** EVERYONE don't buy my tonic water it might hurt you! Especially if you add Bombay Sapphire Gin to it.****


Not a poke. Almost lost a friend to malaria treatment while in South America on vacation. I'm a druggy. Not pharmacist.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

ANC said:


> They are having quinine poisoning now in African states where people are drinking it in a belief that it will protect them.


Sad, luckily tonic water in the US is limited to 83 mg/liter and my dose is 375 ml on some days. So I'll probably be OK. Africa obviously has access to stronger stuff. I think we are going to see Darwin in action over the next several weeks/months.

Fewer but better
-Lenin


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2020)

And just like that, Beetlejuice...….


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

Took a fresh air drive to my laid off daughter's house to drop off a care package.

Roads all looked like this.

When I left there, I hit a stop light on a four lane highway. A car with New York plates was there. We all stayed 6 car lengths back, both lanes.

You're supposed to stay home up there in NY. No traveling down here, bitches. Thanks.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You should add: Don't drink more than 2 liters of tonic water per day, the equivalent to one quinine pill dose


The Bombay prevents over consumption, and will purge your system in sufficient quantities.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not a poke. Almost lost a friend to malaria treatment while in South America on vacation. I'm a druggy. Not pharmacist.


The most effective medications often carry the most danger. I'm glad your friend survived.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sad, luckily tonic water in the US is limited to 83 mg/liter and my dose is 375 ml on some days. So I'll probably be OK. Africa obviously have access to stronger stuff. I think we are going to see Darwin in action over the next several weeks/months.
> 
> Fewer but better
> -Lenin


Darwins havin a vacation on the beach


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2020)

My wife just got back from the wet market and procured a leprechaun for us. Who knew they were black?!



(And by wet market I mean clean Asian grocer. And by leprechaun I mean Silkie chicken. And by black I mean black?)

Gonna have some good soup tonight.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Bombay prevents over consumption, and will purge your system in sufficient quantities.


I figure it will support my stomach acid which is working hard right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Darwins have a vacation on the beach


He likes milllenials apparently. They were a nice generation!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2020)

US must virtually stop and shut down right now or face our most horrible disaster ever.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Absolutely not and you're right it might prevent a run on my Quinine water. Anyway there are far more adverse reactions to Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine. The most efficacious treatments tend to be the most dangerous.
> 
> **** EVERYONE don't buy my tonic water it might hurt you! Especially if you add Bombay Sapphire Gin to it.****


Hydroxychloroquine was one of my first Rx for RA. I didn't respond well and for me, the risk outweighed the benefits. 
Kinda glad I kept the extra bottles tho...juuuust in case, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You should add: Don't drink more than 2 liters of tonic water per day, the equivalent to one quinine pill dose


Shhh, please stop being the voice of reason! I have a tonic water supply to protect.

Remember an ounce of that shit could swell their testicles right up!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hydroxychloroquine was one of my first Rx for RA. I didn't respond well and for me, the risk outweighed the benefits.
> Kinda glad I kept the extra bottles tho...juuuust in case, lol.


At least your testicles won't swell up from drinking my Tonic water.


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> He has NEVER been a square.




He was a square.






Hollywood Squares



*Episode dated 1 April 2003 *
TV-PG | 30min | Comedy, Game-Show | Episode aired 1 April 2003

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1392015?ref_=tt_ep_pr
"Episode dated 1 April 2003" 
*Cast*

Episode credited cast:Tom Bergeron...Himself - HostMario Cantone...Himself - PanelistJoan Embery...Herself - PanelistBrad Garrett...Himself - Center SquarePenn Jillette...Himself - Panelist (as Penn & Teller)M.C. Hammer...Himself - PanelistDebra Jo Rupp...Herself - PanelistSteve Schirripa...Himself - PanelistSherri Shepherd...Herself - PanelistJeffrey Tambor...Himself - AnnouncerTeller...Himself - Panelist (as Penn & Teller)Chris Wylde...Himself - Panelist


*Country:*
USA
*Language:*
English
*Release Date:*
1 April 2003 (USA) See more »
*Filming Locations:*
Stage 37, Universal Studios - 100 Universal City Plaza, Universal City, California, USA

Although listed on the Cast I have found no video or gif images to show for it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> At least your testicles won't swell up from drinking my Tonic water.


I have extra on hand in the case of accidental atrophy.

Now, that I think about it, I really don't have much in the way of alcohol. At a glance, it looks like I do, but the good bottles are low. If I have go out to stock up on hooch, I'm stealing your shrinking balls sign and slapping it on my Bel and Goose vodkas.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Absolutely not and you're right it might prevent a run on my Quinine water. Anyway there are far more adverse reactions to Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine. The most efficacious treatments tend to be the most dangerous.
> 
> **** EVERYONE don't buy my tonic water it might hurt you! Especially if you add Bombay Sapphire Gin to it.****


We take chloriqune phosphate when traveling to countries with malaria epidemics. We have some in the closet right now.

BUT, that is not the same as Hydroxychloroquine, and it is not considered to do anything for corona treatments.

And when you read the warnings, they are long. Can cause liver damage among dozens of other conditions you don't want any part of.

So don't self medicate if you don't know what you are doing. 

And leave C2G's quinine water alone! (I drink bourbon on the rocks or neat myself).


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> We take chloriqune phosphate when traveling to countries with malaria epidemics. We have some in the closet right now.
> 
> BUT, that is not the same as Hydroxychloroquine, and it is not considered to do anything for corona treatments.
> 
> ...


If this gets really bad I'm starting on my Glenlivet 15 stash.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If this gets really bad I'm starting on my Glenlivet 15 stash.


Just remember, home depot has everything you need to make a still, and any farm supply outlet will have sacks of corn or wheat to make a mash with. Both are considered essential.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Just remember, home depot has everything you need to make a still, and any farm supply outlet will have sacks of corn or wheat to make a mash with. Both are considered essential.


The nice Guardsman doesn't consider plumbing supplies or livestock feed essential in personal quantities. Nice thought though. Licensed businesses can now distill ethanol without a permit. 20 year felony for you or I. Heaven forbid we fill up the flex fuel car.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The nice Guardsman doesn't consider plumbing supplies or livestock feed essential in personal quantities. Nice thought though. Licensed businesses can now distill ethanol without a permit. 20 year felony for you or I. Heaven forbid we fill up the flex fuel car.


Farmers can distill for fuel, you just need an ATF permit and do some record keeping, the permit isn't expensive, but unless the Fed laws changed within the last 8 yrs, NO ONE can legally distill without a permit, licensed businesses or not. Ever since that stupid show Moonshiners, the Feds have stepped up enforcement


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Just remember, home depot has everything you need to make a still, and any farm supply outlet will have sacks of corn or wheat to make a mash with. Both are considered essential.


The only time I brewed beer it blew up. Distilling is way above my pay grade. Luckily I have this friend......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Farmers can distill for fuel, you just need an ATF permit and do some record keeping, the permit isn't expensive, but unless the Fed laws changed within the last 8 yrs, NO ONE can legally distill without a permit, licensed businesses or not. Ever since that stupid show Moonshiners, the Feds have stepped up enforcement


Gov. Whitmere emergency order for Amway "Devos family" to be able to donate 10k bottles to their own hospital. Which is asking for PPE donations. While retaining 190k bottles for private retail sale. That's not political. That's just wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The only time I brewed beer it blew up. Distilling is way above my pay grade. Luckily I have this friend......


explosive beer

~want~


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The only time I brewed beer it blew up. Distilling is way above my pay grade. Luckily I have this friend......


The best thing Pres. Jimmy Carter did was to allow home beer brewing and wine making.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> explosive beer
> 
> ~want~


I know a couple beer drinkers that I aaaa...Sorry thinking out loud again. Isn't beer prone to violent movement on the other end?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I know a couple beer drinkers that I aaaa...Sorry thinking out loud again. Isn't beer prone to violent movement on the other end?


I recall a news piece about beer in Japan that was deliberately saturated with hydrogen gas.

It purportedly made for an increased karaoke range. Even so I wonder when the first smoker tried that.

I think of the event as the Hindenburg.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I recall a news piece about beer in Japan that was deliberately saturated with hydrogen gas.
> 
> It purportedly made for an increased karaoke range. Even so I wonder when the first smoker tried that.
> 
> I think of the event as the Hindenburg.


Or at least an enlightening moment in history.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

Ohio issued "Stay at Home" order today


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Or at least an enlightening moment in history.


Oh spellcheck misery
I meant
Hindenburp


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh spellcheck misery
> I meant
> Hindenburp


Mine keeps coming up hindendburp.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mine keeps coming up hindendburp.


Bueno mine shows “corrected”


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I recall a news piece about beer in Japan that was deliberately saturated with hydrogen gas.
> 
> It purportedly made for an increased karaoke range. Even so I wonder when the first smoker tried that.
> 
> I think of the event as the Hindenburg.


They had hydrogen vertical annealing lines where I worked, "brite anneal", I think it was a trade mark for them for a while. I know they some patents on those lines.

Some guys who worked there would occasionally fill garbage bags with H and set them off. 

Talk about loud, a couple of them got fired over that. Idiotic bullshit. And they expected us union reps to defend them.

McDonalds is hiring, see you later.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They had hydrogen vertical annealing lines where I worked, "brite anneal", I think it was a trade mark for them for a while. I know they some patents on those lines.
> 
> Some guys who worked there would occasionally fill garbage bags with H and set them off.
> 
> ...


As a teen I learned how to use aluminum and lye to make hydrogen. It was only loud when I admixed enough air. No access to bottled oxygen.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They had hydrogen vertical annealing lines where I worked, "brite anneal", I think it was a trade mark for them for a while. I know they some patents on those lines.
> 
> Some guys who worked there would occasionally fill garbage bags with H and set them off.
> 
> ...


Even a union rep has got to enjoy a hefty bag full of acetylene tied off with a knotted polyester strip that has been ignited. Come on now?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a teen I learned how to use aluminum and lye to make hydrogen. It was only loud when I admired enough air. No access to bottled oxygen.


I'm kinda glad we grew up faaar apart.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm kinda glad we grew up faaar apart.


For an adolescent human male I had good thump mojo


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For an adolescent human male I had good thump mojo


I think mine was bad. Just got thumped alot as an adolescent.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

Quarantine has got my nap game STRONG. 

Mid afternoon is my least favorite time of day. 

Don’t want more coffee, too early to drink.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Quarantine has got my nap game STRONG.
> 
> Mid afternoon is my least favorite time of day.
> 
> Don’t want more coffee, too early to drink.


Those last four words are the hinge of your error


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Quarantine has got my nap game STRONG.
> 
> Mid afternoon is my least favorite time of day.
> 
> Don’t want more coffee, too early to drink.


I hear _that_.

Everyone around here is well rested, anxious as fuck and full of cabin fever. Which is better than the next fever.

Scotty, beam me out of here!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Quarantine has got my nap game STRONG.
> 
> Mid afternoon is my least favorite time of day.
> 
> Don’t want more coffee, too early to drink.





cannabineer said:


> Those last four words are the hinge of your error


I took the clocks down and off my monitor. One less synthetic outside stress I care not to fight any more.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2020)

I find it somewhat humorous that I'm being lectured that it's illegal to distill liquor on a site dedicated to illegally growing cannabis (at least it used to be). 

I'm shocked, SHOCKED that someone would commit a felony here.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I find it somewhat humorous that I'm being lectured that it's illegal to distill liquor on a site dedicated to illegally growing cannabis (at least it used to be).
> 
> I'm shocked, SHOCKED that someone would commit a felony here.


Distillation is necessarily a volatile issue.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 22, 2020)

Mask shmask... I just bought 3 million of these off Amazon...Ima make a killing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I had exactly this for about 2-3 weeks. I've been getting over it this week.
> 
> I'm starting to think I've already had coronavirus.


I was just thinking about this. Wouldn't it be a bitch to have had the virus, survived it, and not know you are over it?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4511119
> Mask shmask... I just bought 3 million of these off Amazon...Ima make a killing.


WB Danny!! We need some of your paintings to cheer us up!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

​


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Ohio issued "Stay at Home" order today


We got ours yesterday starting at 5pm (Illinois)...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4511132​


That's a nice thought, but we all know since they are from Harbor Freight, they will not work well


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2020)

“Trump said they can now test every American for the COVID-19 Virus. 

Send a stool sample to: 

1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, DC 20500”


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's a nice thought, but we all know since they are from Harbor Freight, they will not work well


Fuck me you're right but I still go there, lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

_"Louisiana Governor John Bel Edwards issued a statewide stay-at-home order that goes into effect at 5 p.m. Monday 

Delaware Governor John Carney issued a statewide stay-at-home order that goes into effect at 8 a.m. Tuesday, noting essential and non-essential businesses." _


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Louisiana Governor John Bel Edwards issued a statewide stay-at-home order that goes into effect at 5 p.m. Monday
> 
> Delaware Governor John Carney issued a statewide stay-at-home order that goes into effect at 8 a.m. Tuesday, noting essential and non-essential businesses." _


Not sure about these other States' orders, but ours is admittedly simply a stern suggestion with so many exceptions, that it is really no different from my normal life. Citizens are 'allowed' to go outside to -

Go shopping
Pick up from restaurants
Pick up prescriptions
Even exercise outside!

Basically the only thing we may see that is different is law enforcement may _ask_ large groups of people (over ten) to _please_ disburse. So far, these 'orders' seem like polite requests...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

Iran leader refuses US help, citing virus conspiracy theory


80-year-old Ayatollah Ali Khamenei instead chose to traffic in the same conspiracy theory increasingly used by Chinese officials about the new virus to deflect blame for the pandemic.



www.stripes.com













A growing number of Americans say they can't afford to stock up on groceries


More than 37 million Americans — or about 1 in 9 people — struggled to put food on the table in 2018, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture. That number could soon double as the outbreak wreaks havoc on workers around the country, said Katie Fitzgerald, chief operating officer of...



www.stripes.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Not sure about these other States' orders, but ours is admittedly simply a stern suggestion with so many exceptions, that it is really no different from my normal life. Citizens are 'allowed' to go outside to -
> 
> Go shopping
> Pick up from restaurants
> ...


I know in our state it outlined more businesses that were to be closed and moved from "suggestion" phase to "required by law" phase. We'll have to see how strictly health depts. and LE enforces the regs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Iran leader refuses US help, citing virus conspiracy theory
> 
> 
> 80-year-old Ayatollah Ali Khamenei instead chose to traffic in the same conspiracy theory increasingly used by Chinese officials about the new virus to deflect blame for the pandemic.
> ...


Don't want a debate. But if we can't help ourselves? What help are we to them? Nullifies news hyped drama. Keep it real.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

*Senate Republicans enter quarantine ahead of critical coronavirus vote*
*The following senators* are currently in self-quarantine:

Sen. Rick Scott (R-Fla.)
Sen. Cory Gardner (R-Colo.)
Sen. Mitt Romney (R-Utah)
Sen. Mike Lee (R-Utah)
Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.)









Senate Republicans enter quarantine ahead of critical coronavirus vote


Sen. Rand Paul became the first U.S. senator to test positive on Sunday.




www.axios.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Senate Republicans enter quarantine ahead of critical coronavirus vote*
> *The following senators* are currently in self-quarantine:
> 
> Sen. Rick Scott (R-Fla.)
> ...


It is sad that this is not an unjust or bad thing in some people's minds. May have been preventable. We will never know. But I do hear you.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is sad that this is not an unjust or bad thing in some people's minds. May have been preventable. We will never know. But I do hear you.


Gods will or self induced, they are out of the game either way.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Don't want a debate. But if we can't help ourselves? What help are we to them? Nullifies news hyped drama. Keep it real.


no prob, bb don't debate stuff ever. find it, read it, post it, fuk it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> no prob, bb don't debate stuff ever. find it, read it, post it, fuk it.


.
And u find some great reads too


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

*Raley’s posting off-duty deputies outside some stores during coronavirus crisis
Just after 6 a.m. Thursday, deputies could be seen posted outside the Raley’s at Fair Oaks Boulevard and Walnut Avenue and in front of the Bel Air market near Fair Oaks and Manzanita Avenue. 


https://www.sacbee.com/news/coronavirus/article241355861.html


*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Senate Republicans enter quarantine ahead of critical coronavirus vote*
> *The following senators* are currently in self-quarantine:
> 
> Sen. Rick Scott (R-Fla.)
> ...


Today.

Who will go on tomorrow's list?

It's not going to stop there, just wait 5-7 days .

Covid-19 doesn't give a flying fuck who you are. Some people in DC need to wake up and social distance themselves. 

Lead by example for a change while there's still time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I know in our state it outlined more businesses that were to be closed and moved from "suggestion" phase to "required by law" phase. We'll have to see how strictly health depts. and LE enforces the regs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4511257


Barbers & hair salons, Lol.

It may look like 1968 again by August.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

Walmart is gonna make a killing
edit: By selling food and hardware, they can pick up where clothing and sporting goods stores are closed.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Walmart is gonna make a killing
> edit: By selling food and hardware, they can pick up where clothing and sporting goods stores are closed.


Our Ace hardware is staying open, I'm out of grass/weed killer...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our Ace hardware is staying open, I'm out of grass/weed killer...


Think there is somewhere u can make your own


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Think there is somewhere u can make your own


For a tougher weed and grass killer, combine 1 tablespoon of 20 percent vinegar, 1 tablespoon of gin, 1 quart of water and 1 teaspoon of dish soap. This mixture kills the above-ground and below-ground portions - including roots - of the weeds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our Ace hardware is staying open, I'm out of grass/weed killer...


Baking soda, dishsoap and water. Please?????


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

Tesla has delivered much needed N95 masks to UCLA hospital......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our Ace hardware is staying open, I'm out of grass/weed killer...


Our Ace hardware is right inside Giant Eagle here.

They opened up last year there, knocked a hole in the wall for a new entrance and everything. Check out there or the normal Giant Eagle checkout.

I love it!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Tesla has delivered much needed N95 masks to UCLA hospital......
> View attachment 4511265


I see 4 skids. How come tesla can buy them and my state can't source them?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I see 4 skids. How come tesla can buy them and my state can't source them?


I believe these were in their whse for factory production purposes....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Barbers & hair salons, Lol.
> 
> It may look like 1968 again by August.


Oh man my timing is bad.Called my barber this Thursday without success.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Tesla has delivered much needed N95 masks to UCLA hospital......
> View attachment 4511265


I love you. But, damn you're promoting cheap PR.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I love you. But, damn you're promoting cheap PR.


what?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> For a tougher weed and grass killer, combine 1 tablespoon of 20 percent vinegar, 1 tablespoon of gin, 1 quart of water and 1 teaspoon of dish soap. This mixture kills the above-ground and below-ground portions - including roots - of the weeds.


Where do you source 20% vinegar?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh man my timing is bad.Called my barber this Thursday without success.


I have clippers and a hand full of dollar store five blades.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Where do you source 20% vinegar?







__





Amazon.com : 20% vinegar






www.amazon.com





Where else? lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I love you. But, damn you're promoting cheap PR.


if his name was Bob Lutz would you say the same?.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have clippers and a hand full of dollar store five blades.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> if his name was Bob Lutz would you say the same?.....


All good. Just funny how apicture of few grand worth of masks gets you worldwide publicity.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All good. Just funny how apicture of few grand worth of masks gets you worldwide publicity.


A few grand? I saw a report today where an administrator from a hospital in Westchester drove to Brooklyn and bought 1000 n95 masks for $6.95 each.

More like a few million $ at that price.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All good. Just funny how apicture of few grand worth of masks gets you worldwide publicity.


lol...per your comment, those cannot be had for any price right now......


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2020)

And trump is going to send both masks and respirators to north korea.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Barbers & hair salons, Lol.
> 
> It may look like 1968 again by August.


I have dog clippers and I know how to use them!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Don't want a debate. But if we can't help ourselves? What help are we to them? Nullifies news hyped drama. Keep it real.


I don’t think the offer was serious 
Strictly a diversion
We would be so much ahead if trump would get his ass out of the way,


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> For a tougher weed and grass killer, combine 1 tablespoon of 20 percent vinegar, 1 tablespoon of gin, 1 quart of water and 1 teaspoon of dish soap. This mixture kills the above-ground and below-ground portions - including roots - of the weeds.


You have got to be kidding me! Now the f'n weeds want my gin! They can go buy their own.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> A few grand? I saw a report today where an administrator from a hospital in Westchester drove to Brooklyn and bought 1000 n95 masks for $6.95 each.
> 
> More like a few million $ at that price.


As a painter for far too long I have purchased these by the case repeatedly. Less than a bill a case. Just hype and greed.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have dog clippers and I know how to use them!


~considers barking~


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You have got to be kidding me! Now the f'n weeds want my gin! They can go buy their own.


I hereby do declare my rations of GIN to be hence for bestowed upon C2C. Here. Here.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You have got to be kidding me! Now the f'n weeds want my gin! They can go buy their own.


That's what I thought, and my 190 proof has better things to do.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As a painter for far too long I have purchased these by the case repeatedly. Less than a bill a case. Just hype and greed.


These were not purchased to donate for PR. Tesla donated their stock of employee PPE out of their whse because they shut down factory production......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's what I thought and my 190 proof has better things to do.


Awww man and they stopped selling denatured in these parts


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> These were not purchased to donate for PR. Tesla donated their stock of employee PPE out of their whse because they shut down factory production......


Guess I should have cut the tube off sooner. I still would like those Tesla labels to say Anonymous.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Awww man and they stopped selling denatured in these parts


Guess you aren't denatured. Actually makes the alcohol stronger.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Guess I should have cut the tube off sooner. I still would like those Tesla labels to say Anonymous.


why?.....why the Tesla hate? They are a proud American Car Company....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Guess you aren't denatured. Actually makes the alcohol stronger.


I’m natured, Bishkek


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> why?.....why the Tesla hate? They are a proud American Car Company....


No hate. Not compassion when look at me is all.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No hate. Not compassion when look at me is all.


UCLA posted that picture.......not Tesla


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m natured, Bishkek


That's beyond me. You win. LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's beyond me. You win. LOL.


Bishkek is the capital of Tajikistan.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Awww man and they stopped selling denatured in these parts


Time to cook up some mash...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> UCLA posted that picture.......not Tesla


All good. Glad they went to a good cause. Just why the corporate sponsorship?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Time to cook up some mash...


I’ve been looking at wash recipes. Did the sugar-and-Fleischmann’s boogie as a teen and am sure I can do better.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bishkek is the capital of
> *Kyrgyzstan*


Does a stan by any other name smell as sweet?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm ducking. You two play nice now.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does a stan by any other name smell as sweet?


Well crap


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have dog clippers and I know how to use them!


My dad decided circa 1963 that he was going to save money by buying cheap clippers and cutting my hair (without any training/experience).

Save that $1.25 every couple weeks.

Clippers came, I was ordered to sit.

An hour later, he drove me to an adjacent town, stopped by a barber shop, handed me $2.00 and told me to tell the guy to keep the change, and told me he'd watch for me and pick me up when I walked out.

First thing the barber said when I walked in:
"Did your dad try to cut your hair? It's not as easy as it looks, I'll fix it".


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My dad decided circa 1963 that he was going to save money by buying cheap clippers and cutting my hair (without any training/experience).
> 
> Save that $1.25 every couple weeks.
> 
> ...


Mama had special scissors. Experience still sucked hard vacuum.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My dad decided circa 1963 that he was going to save money by buying cheap clippers and cutting my hair (without any training/experience).
> 
> Save that $1.25 every couple weeks.
> 
> ...


My boy at 15 gets A's or the Vidal Sasoon Clean cut.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve been looking at wash recipes. Did the sugar-and-Fleischmann’s boogie as a teen and am sure I can do better.


Invest in some purposed alcohol yeast. Yeah you can do it with bread yeast but distiller's and wine yeasts were bred to with stand higher alcohol (hence further fermentation) and reduced off flavors/compounds. Easily obtain online


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Invest in some purposed alcohol yeast. Yeah you can do it with bread yeast but distiller's and wine yeasts were bred to with stand higher alcohol (hence further fermentation) and reduced off flavors/compounds. Easily obtain online


I’ve noticed the turbo yeast, organism plus charge of nutrients


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve noticed the turbo yeast, organism plus charge of nutrients


turbo really isn't that great, it works and can withstand high alcohol but has bad off flavors. The fuel alcohol guys love it though.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> turbo really isn't that great, it works and can withstand high alcohol but has bad off flavors. The fuel alcohol guys love it though.


Thanks. I’ll ask you when I get serious. Probably soon.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My dad decided circa 1963 that he was going to save money by buying cheap clippers and cutting my hair (without any training/experience).
> 
> Save that $1.25 every couple weeks.
> 
> ...


When I was around 10 my Dad took me to a friend of his house for a haircut. Apparently the guy was a barber. As we're getting out of the car to walk up to his house my dad says, "Listen son, I want you to know, this guy is blind. Don't be weird about it. He's good. He cuts hair by _*feel and smell".*_

This guy cuts my hair and I'm obviously being weird as fuck. I am absolutely freaking out he's going to cut off my ear or give me the worlds shittiest haircut. I was terrified.

When he was done, my Dad says, "See Bobby? He's pretty good for a blind guy."

The dude looks puzzled and my Dad says, "I told him you were blind. HAHAHAHAHA!"

I just remembered that. Thanks, Dad.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My dad decided circa 1963 that he was going to save money by buying cheap clippers and cutting my hair (without any training/experience).
> 
> Save that $1.25 every couple weeks.
> 
> ...


These are my clippers





Pet Grooming Clippers : Amazon.com: Andis 22340 ProClip 2-Speed Detachable Blade Clipper, Professional Animal Grooming, AGC2, Black


Find Andis 22340 ProClip 2-Speed Detachable Blade Clipper, Professional Animal Grooming, AGC2, Black and more at Amazon.com



amzn.to





They do a pretty good job on the dogs


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Invest in some purposed alcohol yeast. Yeah you can do it with bread yeast but distiller's and wine yeasts were bred to with stand higher alcohol (hence further fermentation) and reduced off flavors/compounds. Easily obtain online


Laughing hard. Neighbor gave me a 18 oz jar after trying to make wine from concentrate.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All good. Glad they went to a good cause. Just why the corporate sponsorship? View attachment 4511285


Do you think UCLA might want to know where their PPE is coming from...i think it would be irresponsible of UCLA to distribute to there Dr's PPE of unknown source..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Do you think UCLA might want to know where their PPE is coming from...


We see things different is all. Peace please. I'm wearing the same team outfit as you.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We see things different is all. Peace please. I'm wearing the same team outfit as you.


it would be irresponsible of UCLA to distribute PPE to their Dr's from unknown sources....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2020)

*Israeli doctor in Italy: We no longer help those over 60*








Israeli doctor in Italy: No. of patients rises but we get to everyone


Dr. Gai Peleg told Israeli television that in northern Italy, patients over 60 tend to receive less treatment with anesthesia and artificial respiratory machines.




www.jpost.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Israeli doctor in Italy: We no longer help those over 60*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those over 40 with previous respiratory ailment. "Thom Hartman,; BBC News".


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2020)

Yum moonshine with cherry jolly ranchers.....


----------



## JohnDee (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The only time I brewed beer it blew up.


Me too...40 quart jars in the basement...sounded like a serious firefight.
JD


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh man my timing is bad.Called my barber this Thursday without success.


Since retiring a while back , my next fav thing (other than not wearing a tie every.....single.....fucking.....day) is only getting a haircut about twice a year. My time was overdue by a month and I drove by to see what's what and his parking lot was filled up. Thought "Oh well, I'll go tomorrow", they announced that day that they would be closed. How to manage that comb-over now? Huh?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You have got to be kidding me! Now the f'n weeds want my gin! They can go buy their own.


LOL, I saw that angry face smilie response on @raratt post and said "I know who that is"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

1st hour open to age 60+ customers, 6 foot spacing check out lines, down through aisleway to back of the store.

My mom used to tell me I was lucky not to have to lived through the bread lines of the depression.

That luck is running out. And there wasn't a killer disease during the depression.

So when the retiree crowd finally checks out at 7ish, nobody is in there. I'll be going at 7 next time. Or 9:30PM before they close at 10. No TP. Limited bread. Fresh beef butcher counter shut down with a covid19 sign, 'personnel needed elsewhere'. They do put meat out that was prepackaged overnight.

Frozen food aisles 50% stocked at best.

And so it goes, the calm before the storm.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

Get your ar’s ready. Riots coming.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4511493
> 1st hour open to age 60+ customers, .


I thought about going this morning to Kroger for "Silver Shopping Hour" but I'll wait until later in the week


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

_








Toilet Paper Calculator - Omni


How much do you need to defeat COVID-19 ? Our toilet paper calculator comes to rescue!




www.omnicalculator.com




_


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

They will only be in the big city’s right now. Also half of our military won’t attack us. Now the UN that’s a diff story. USA can’t beat issis regardless who is in office. We have 160 mil gun owners.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

After 30 years of assholes like Hannity, Limbaugh, Fux News, NRA, Newsmax and all the other Rightist state rights horseshit and conspiracy crap, we are not at all ready to deal with this reality.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

The gangs of the big city’s are going to be the first targets. They should prob unite together for a lil while or just keep killing each other and fall.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> The gangs of the big city’s are going to be the first targets. They should prob unite together for a lil while or just keep killing each other and fall.


Targeted by men in PPE's without an insignia of county affiliation?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

​


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

Time to wake up people. We are on the same side. And the government is not. Democrats or Republicans, black or white. Time to unite and become Americans again. Freedom is not given, it is taken.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

trump is in the way


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

There will always be someone in the way. When the people fear the government that’s tyranny, when the government fears the people that’s liberty. There are way more of us than them.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

trump’s tweets this AM are a threat to each of us

This is terrifying


----------



## Kushash (Mar 23, 2020)

*The Zen Master, The Boy, & The Horse*

In this village, a little boy is given a gift of a horse. The villagers all say, “Isn’t that fabulous? Isn’t that wonderful? What a wonderful gift.”
The Zen master says, “We’ll see.”

A couple years later the boy falls off the horse and breaks his leg. The villagers all say, “Isn’t that terrible? The horse is cursed! That’s horrible!”
The Zen master says, “We’ll see.”

A few years later the country goes to war and the government conscripts all the males into the army, but the boy’s leg is so screwed up, he doesn’t have to go. The villagers all say, “Isn’t that fabulous? Isn’t that wonderful?”
The Zen master says, “We’ll see.”


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4511493
> 1st hour open to age 60+ customers, 6 foot spacing check out lines, down through aisleway to back of the store.
> 
> My mom used to tell me I was lucky not to have to lived through the bread lines of the depression.
> ...


Great pic, you captured one of my favorite candies. Toffifay. I actually grabbed a pack yesterday while standing in line...


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2020)

This is from a nurse who became sick:

“COVID19 is not like the flu...at all... How do I know? Because I’ve lived through it to tell the tale!

Memoirs of a 31 y.o. male with no underlying health conditions.

March 3, 2020-Bronchitis like illness started, dry cough, no fever

March 5, 2020-Low grade fever starts, still thinking bronchitis

March 6, 2020-Fever climbs from 99.8 to 102.6 in one hour, thought it was flu and was now outside the Tamiflu window, stayed home for symptom management.

March 9, 2020-Fever of >102 continues, this isn’t flu, go to urgent care, diagnosed with pneumonia, started on Levaquin.

March 11, 2020-3 doses of Levaquin in, no improvement in symptoms, go to ER. Admitted, swabbed for COVID19, IV antibiotics got pneumonia on chest CT.

March 12, 2020-Get to a room and placed on supplemental oxygen via nasal cannula, 1 liter per minute (lpm). I’m only able to achieve 500 on my incentive spirometer, for perspective-my healthy lungs could hit 4000.

March 13, 2020-O2 saturation begins to decline, oxygen increased to 2 lpm, then 3 lpm, then 5 lpm. Oxygen saturation 88% on 5 lpm. The decision is made to use high flow (vapotherm) and move to ICU. Placed on 40 lpm and 60% oxygen. I’m terrified at this point because vapotherm is all that is standing between me and the ventilator. This is the moment I would have died at home had I not come to the hospital when I did. I would have respiratory arrested in my bed.

March 14, 2020-I have a bad coughing spell, my oxygen saturation drops to the 80’s. I’m still on 40 lpm and 60%. I’m trying to gasp for air, but because of the condition of my lungs, can only take small breaths without coughing more. I feel as though I’m about to die, my heart is racing, oxygen still low, and I’m sweating profusely. Im in respiratory distress! I pressed my call light trying to get the attention of anyone who can help. My nurse was in another room tending to another sick patient. Fortunately he sees me and comes to my room. I am now on 40 lpm and 100% oxygen, next step is the ventilator. I’m terrified. My breathing slows as my oxygen saturation slowly returns to the 90’s. I’m weaned back down to 60%. The same thing happens again in the night, and again I thought I was about to leave this world. Again I’m on 100%, this time for several hours. I’m slowly weaned again to 60%.

March 15, 2020-My morning arterial blood gas (which hurts like a ) is normal. I get weaned to 50%.

March 16, 2020-My oxygen saturation is 97%, I’m weaned further to 30 lpm and 40%.

March 17, 2020-I’ve been in ICU 4 days, forced to use a bedpan because my oxygen saturation drops if I turn or even move too much. I am unable to clean myself; I’m feeling completely helpless and so embarrassed, but my nurses were great and very understanding. I now truly understand my patients’ feelings from all these years of nursing. I’m weaned to 25 lpm and 30%. I’m going to the medical floor.

March 18, 2020-I’m weaned to 28%. I can achieve 1500 on my incentive spirometer finally. I’m hopeful to be weaned to a regular nasal cannula. The provider comes in. I’ve been waiting for my swab results. I tested positive for COVID19...6.5 days of waiting for the outside lab to process the lab. I’m relieved because I finally have a diagnosis, a reason I’ve been so sick. I’m weaned to 4 lpm on a regular nasal cannula, 4 hours later I’m weaned to 2 lpm. 4 hours later I’m weaned to room air. My oxygen saturation stats 93% and above all night.

March 19, 2020-As I write this, I’m waiting to attempt a 6 minute walk test to see if my oxygen stays up, so I can go home. I’ve had no visitors this entire time due to my isolation precautions.

Guys, this is why social isolation is a thing. As a 31 y.o., I wasn’t supposed to get sick. I wasn’t supposed to be admitted to the hospital or the ICU for that matter. We’ve already had several deaths from COVID19 in this area. I thank God I wasn’t one of them! However, many won’t be as fortunate as I have been. Many will die, especially those with any lung or heart problems. So please, I beg you to #stayhome”

From:


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> This is from a nurse who became sick:
> 
> “COVID19 is not like the flu...at all... How do I know? Because I’ve lived through it to tell the tale!
> 
> ...


Dr. on TV said yesterday it's a 'different kind of pneumonia that shows gray glassy circle spots on lung xrays, similar to tuberculosis'.

And cases of permanent lung scarring in younger patients.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Since retiring a while back , my next fav thing (other than not wearing a tie every.....single.....fucking.....day) is only getting a haircut about twice a year.


I have my hair cut as short as possible without looking like I slipped out of Auswitsch every few months and cut it the moment I would have to start combing it (or what is left of it). This means I can live without a mirror pretty much. Also looks good with a full grey beard.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

This is how much dems or reps care about us.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

​


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)

We are genetically programmed to like ourselves, our offspring, and those that look like us as we may share genetic material.

Anyone who fails to first deal with this skeleton of our collective psyche is at best a stone a faced liar. Don't let politicians push you around. Now more than ever they should be held to account.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 23, 2020)

I considered cutting my long hair to a buzz cut last week because it tickles and causes me to touch my face more often.
A month ago I lost half of it when I went under my car with a creeper and my hair got tangled up in the wheel of the creeper.
Might still cut it IDK. We'll See.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)

I used to have it down to my nipples... now I laugh when I see young men do this to themselves


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

Mine has been well groom short since I began indoor gardening


----------



## Kushash (Mar 23, 2020)

Coronavirus: South Korea reports lowest number of new cases in four weeks.








Coronavirus: South Korea reports lowest number of new cases in four weeks


The news fuels hope that Asia's worst coronavirus outbreak outside China may be abating.



www.bbc.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Dr. on TV said yesterday it's a 'different kind of pneumonia that shows gray glassy circle spots on lung xrays, similar to tuberculosis'.
> 
> And cases of permanent lung scarring in younger patients.


Diffuse ground glass opacification


----------



## dangledo (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4511621


Now I'm hungry


----------



## dangledo (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Now I'm hungry


I swear I've eaten two weeks worth of food in 5 days.

Normally i don't eat until afternoon 

Find myself just standing in the pantry grazing

3 lb loin jerky gone in just under a day 

I can't poop rn


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

dangledo said:


> I swear I've eaten two weeks worth of food in 5 days.
> 
> Normally i don't eat until afternoon
> 
> ...


I'm doing a lot of quilting right now in an attempt to avoid that pitfall.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 23, 2020)

*MA Stay-At-Home Advisory Issued, Nonessential Businesses To Close*
Just announced.

https://patch.com/massachusetts/boston/ma-stay-home-order-issued-nonessential-businesses-close

Advisory will go into effect Tuesday at noon and remain until April 7. Public transportation, grocery stores and pharmacies to remain open.

onavirus. The advisory goes into effect Tuesday at noon and will last through at least April 7.

All nonessential businesses will close. Grocery stores and pharmacies — and the businesses that support their operation — will remain open, as will medical facilities and gas stations. Restaurants can still offer takeout and delivery services, provided they observe proper social distancing. Liquor stores and medical marijuana dispensaries will also be considered essential.

Baker is not prohibiting travel, and said public transportation will continue to operate.

Baker said he is not deeming it an order as he will not confine people to their homes, but most businesses must close.

"If you're not an essential business, based on this list, you basically need to close your doors with respect to your physical operation," Baker said.

more at link


----------



## dangledo (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm doing a lot of quilting right now in an attempt to avoid that pitfall.


 Pot leaf quilt would be awesome. Also have a bunch of crown royal bags that i thout would be a cool quilt. Tacky but cool. I need another hobby.

I'm afraid I'm gonna cut down too early as i usually have plenty stuff to keep me busy.

Staring at my plants and playing daddy jungle gym is wearing on me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

_A photo of a Maryland priest at a drive-thru confessional illustrates a dilemma for people of faith as the coronavirus spreads. Not only that, many churches have cancelled Easter services, a time when Christians rejoice in the resurrection of Christ. (Michael O'Connell/Patch) 



_​


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2020)

Wisconsin goes on lockdown tomorrow.


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Pot leaf quilt would be awesome. Also have a bunch of crown royal bags that i thout would be a cool quilt. Tacky but cool. I need another hobby.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm gonna cut down too early as i usually have plenty stuff to keep me busy.
> 
> ...


Ahhh he's getting so big!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)

I have to send back the PlayStation that I bought last week. I noticed that amazon rma now gives you 30 days to drop it alt the post office. I wonder if they would notice if I carefully opened it and used it for a couple weeks before sending it back


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 23, 2020)

BBC Earth | Home


Welcome to BBC Earth, a place to explore the natural world through awe-inspiring documentaries, podcasts, stories and more.




www.bbc.com




Speaking of waking up, so am I.
Been considering selling this house to relocate to a more rural area for several years now.
When Corona ends, I'm outta here.
Cuz' I'm too close to a metro area, and the next one truly could be serious; which would require self-sufficiency.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

*50,000 N95 masks delivered to UW researcher’s home thanks to Elon Musk, Tesla*









50,000 N95 masks delivered to UW researcher’s home thanks to Elon Musk, Tesla


The Seattle doctor got a call from a friend with a connection to Tesla. A truck was loaded and ready to leave but needed an address, so she gave her own.




www.seattletimes.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

*Portland strip club forced to close, so dancers now do delivery*









Portland strip club forced to close, so dancers now do delivery


Portland finds a way. Close down her strip clubs, and dancers will do delivery.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> *Portland strip club forced to close, so dancers now do delivery*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the spirit!


----------



## greg nr (Mar 23, 2020)

The second picture is the parking garage at Vanderbilt hospital in Nashville, tn.

Shit is getting real.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241171073271545858


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

3M CEO on COVID-19 response: We have a unique and critical responsibility







news.3m.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> *Portland strip club forced to close, so dancers now do delivery*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeseburger with a side of thighs.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 23, 2020)

People making a difference!


https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-england-51958105


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

Portland Oregon Saturday 3/21/2020. Beautiful sunny spring day. A day like this would normally mean no parking and tens of thousands of people. It was a ghost town.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cheeseburger with a side of thighs.


Fish n chippies to go


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cheeseburger with a side of thighs.


I'd take the one on the right. She's a cutie.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 23, 2020)

*Rainbow pictures springing up across UK*
Pictures of rainbows after schools closed in response to the coronavirus outbreak.








Coronavirus: Rainbow pictures springing up across the country


Children across the UK are painting rainbows to put up in their windows to "spread hope".



www.bbc.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fish n chippies to go


Chippies? Don't you mean... Oh never mind. I better pull my mind out of the gutter.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Chippies? Don't you mean... Oh never mind. I better pull my mind out of the gutter.


Gutter is good. Go with gutter.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'd take the one on the right. She's a cutie.


Nice firm glutes...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

It took 67 days from the first reported case to reach the first 100,000 cases. Eleven days for the second 100,000 and just four days for the third 100,000........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)

Ontario just ordered all non essential business closed by midnight too. 

This is so fucked. Last week my partner’s company was telling employees and posting on their site that everything would be paid during the shutdown and Saturday all employees were laid off... didn’t even make two weeks.

I’m really wishing we didn’t have so much crap on credit. Bankruptcy is going to be the only option if this goes on too long


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm not saying religion is responsible for all the world's ails but…


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

__





Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## greg nr (Mar 23, 2020)

First I've seen of self quarentine for domestic travel....

*RI tops 100 coronavirus cases; all air travelers will have to self-quarantine*
https://www.wpri.com/health/coronavirus/march-23-coronavirus-update/


PROVIDENCE, R.I. (WPRI) — Gov. Gina Raimondo announced Monday that Rhode Island has discovered 23 new cases of COVID-19, pushing the state’s total over 100, as she ordered new restrictions on travelers in an effort to stem the spread.

Raimondo said she will sign an executive order requiring that all air travelers who return to Rhode Island from elsewhere in the United States self-quarantine for 14 days when they get back, starting at 7 a.m. Tuesday. Government personnel will be at T.F. Green Airport to greet new arrivals and gather their contact information.

“Come home. We want you to come home,” Raimondo told residents who are currently out of state. “However, when you arrive back at our airport you’re being directed to self-quarantine for a period of 14 days.” (Health and public safety personnel are exempt.)

Earlier Monday, Gov. Charlie Baker announced all “non-essential” businesses in Massachusetts must close for two weeks starting Tuesday at noon. He also issued a “stay-at-home” advisory, though stopped short of making it an order.

more at link....


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks like some people spent their beer money on a bunch of toilet paper and now want to return it. Costco says No Way!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

And it's official.

*Oregon governor issues ‘stay home’ order to enforce coronavirus restrictions*









Oregon governor issues ‘stay home’ order to enforce coronavirus restrictions


Businesses that must close include shopping malls, gyms, barber shops, beauty salons, nail salons, spas, theaters and amusement parks.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Kushash said:


> *Rainbow pictures springing up across UK*
> Pictures of rainbows after schools closed in response to the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> ...


@Granny weed


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks like I'm distilling water. We can still buy liquor.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

truck drivers are being issued these now.......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

1328/15. Governor declared stay home order at midnight. Nice.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> truck drivers are being issued these now.......
> View attachment 4511862


2 semi crashes in 2 days on local interstate as a result of unlimited hours driving. Per federal suspension of DOT regs. We need truckers. Not more truck related fatalities.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> truck drivers are being issued these now.......
> View attachment 4511862


It's not like the trucks are being stopped, it isn't martial law...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

Snowing pretty hard here.........I love when it's snowing so hard it's "silencing"...it feels extra quiet tonight...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's not like the trucks are being stopped, it isn't martial law...


why would they bother to issue these?.....


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> why would they bother to issue these?.....


In case?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

So I'm in negotiations to trade some shatter for a few n95 masks.

I think we reached a deal in principle. Strange times.

Today I hit the cancel button on the $800 payment to Ford Credit for April 1st. I've diligently sent them $250 - 300 over the payment since I bought the car last May to pay it off early.

Now I might need the money to bail out family members for a while. I technically don't have to pay them until August but I was hoping to pay it off in 3 years instead of 5.

But if I'm going to catch a virus and die, I'll just let the life insurance take care of it .


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> why would they bother to issue these?.....


Where did that come from?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Snowing pretty hard here.........I love when it's snowing so hard it's "silencing"...it feels extra quiet tonight...


Had enough winter. 2 inches + last nite. Melted today. Dog tracked in two sasquatch paws full of top soil from the raised bed. I'm ready for spring. Fresh air, sunshine and physical activity.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2020)

dangledo said:


> I swear I've eaten two weeks worth of food in 5 days.
> 
> Normally i don't eat until afternoon
> 
> ...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Time to drag out my blacklight.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Where did that come from?


another RIU member is a truck driver and he posted it on the politics page....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> another RIU member is a truck driver and he posted it on the politics page....


I don't think much is political anymore. It's starting to get personal.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't think much is political anymore. It's starting to get personal.


politics has always been personal...


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> another RIU member is a truck driver and he posted it on the politics page....


I see no requirements under the publication that follows.


https://www.cisa.gov/sites/default/files/publications/CISA_Guidance_on_the_Essential_Critical_Infrastructure_Workforce_508C_0.pdf



It is up to the states to define any further requirements.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Had enough winter. 2 inches + last nite. Melted today. Dog tracked in two sasquatch paws full of top soil from the raised bed. I'm ready for spring. Fresh air, sunshine and physical activity.


Maybe 9" tonight............LOL of snow!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> When I was around 10 my Dad took me to a friend of his house for a haircut. Apparently the guy was a barber. As we're getting out of the car to walk up to his house my dad says, "Listen son, I want you to know, this guy is blind. Don't be weird about it. He's good. He cuts hair by _*feel and smell".*_
> 
> This guy cuts my hair and I'm obviously being weird as fuck. I am absolutely freaking out he's going to cut off my ear or give me the worlds shittiest haircut. I was terrified.
> 
> ...


I used to take my son to our local barber shop for us both to get haircuts. He seemed more comfortable if I was getting one along with him. He always wanted some stupid style that I would often veto. After about a year of this hassle in the shop, I had a bright idea. I called the shop ahead of time when my son wasn't around, and told them that no matter what he asked for, they were to humor him and then proceed to give him his usual cut. We'd go in and he'd have all these great ideas for his cut, and they would play along, and he'd end up with his normal cut. He was always so confused, and said, 'they suck! Can we go somewhere else?' I would just shrug. I just told him about that now that he's 18, and he chuckled and said, 'You clever son of a bitch!' Good times...


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

I think it is more of a CYA thing to save the shippers any hassles.


----------



## led1k (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best Fauci quote responding to "*You’ve been in press conferences where things are happening that you disagree with, is that fair to say?"*:

Well, I don’t disagree in the substance. It is expressed in a way that I would not express it, because it could lead to some misunderstanding about what the facts are about a given subject.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe 9" tonight............LOL of snow!


15" or so in the sierras by Wed.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> 15" or so in the sierras by Wed.


Sigh...


----------



## Kushash (Mar 23, 2020)

Started some veggie seeds a while ago and have been neglecting them.
Brought them out of the tent, added ventilation, topped them all with EWC and kicked the MH from 300W to 600W.
Carrots, cucumber, tomatoes, lettuce and weed.
1st time for the cucumbers, carrots and lettuce.

Need to up my game.

I know, I know.
Bout a pound in two weeks and they need cal/mag.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Started some veggie seeds a while ago and have been neglecting them.
> Brought them out of the tent, added ventilation, topped them all with EWC and kicked the MH from 300W to 600W.
> Carrots, cucumber, tomatoes, lettuce and weed.
> 1st time for the cucumbers, carrots and lettuce.
> ...


Cucumbers are going to kick your ass.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> 15" or so in the sierras by Wed.


I don't know if I want to thumbs that up.......I kind of want spring.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know if I want to thumbs that up.......I kind of want spring.


I was just telling my wife if I can't do some naked Tai Chi soon, I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Why is this blubbering orange fool on my tv again?


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I was just telling my wife if I can't do some naked Tai Chi soon, I'm gonna lose it.


I keep pushing mine to do naked yoga. She says I have to stop the pushing it’s starting to hurt


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Is it wishful thinking? Or does this guy not sound healthy?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I keep pushing mine to do naked yoga. She says I have to stop the pushing is starting to hurt


I'm still trying to explain the importance of social distancing to mine.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 23, 2020)

Saw this posted and shared online. Thought you guys might like to read about this person's experience. 

Long read, Covid patients story.. STAY HOME FOLKS...


http://imgur.com/a/fiZxBkt


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

Hasn't said "Chinese Virus" yet, lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I was just telling my wife if I can't do some naked Tai Chi soon, I'm gonna lose it.


What's holding you back?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I keep pushing mine to do naked yoga. She says I have to stop the pushing it’s starting to hurt


My wife can't do yoga when I'm around.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What's holding you back?


It's the chi,chi,chi,chi,chi,ssshh part from across the room.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Hasn't said "Chinese Virus" yet, lol


If you're talking about the cheeto, he has.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why is this blubbering orange fool on my tv again?


Because you chose to watch. Perhaps you can bitch about in the other forum, where you're more comfortable, and you'll get more recognition.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

Stores with Senior Shopping Hours & Other Dedicated Times


To protect seniors and vulnerable populations, and to make space for essential workers, many U.S. grocery stores and retailers have made special senior shopping hours. For the most part, these rese...




thekrazycouponlady.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> If you're talking about the cheeto, he has.


I heard "the virus" and "scourge", missed the Chinese one


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I heard "the virus" and "scourge", missed the Chinese one











Trump dubs COVID-19 'Chinese virus' despite hate crime risks


President Donald Trump said Wednesday that he doesn’t think calling COVID-19 the "Chinese virus" — or the "kung-flu," as one administration official reportedly called it — puts Asian Americans at risk of retaliation despite growing reports they are facing virus-related discrimination. Since...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

No, I meant in today's press con on now


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2020)

This morning I counted out $6000 in cash, and went to go deposit it at Chase. The teller girl said, "You're smart. Everyone else is coming in here to withdraw all their money, and I'm thinking 'why do you want all that dirty cash at your house?'" I agreed, adding that we all need to pay our bills and order stuff online. You have to go out to use your cash. She was cute and a little flirty. Of course she was, seeing what I was depositing. "What do you do for a living?" She asked. "I own a music business..." I replied. I then headed to Jewel for groceries. They were totally out of TP and paper towels, dish detergent (WTF???), lysol spray, and the like. A lot of items had limits, but I ignored the signs and the cashiers didn't care. I spent about $300. About a third of the people, and every cashier, was wearing masks. Some were also wearing rubber gloves, like me. Everyone was SO great about social distancing, but it took about a half hour to check out. I have 3 N95 masks, and I also have a respirator/goggles set up a la Breaking Bad, for when I need to go nuclear and treat for mites. I'm definitely going to wear the N95s when I go out from now on, and maybe the total biohazard set up when shit really hits the fan. I won't have to go out for another couple of weeks at least, and I'm glad. Today's trip was stressful, and I'm happy to stay in...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> "What do you do for a living?" She asked. "I own a music business..." I replied. .


That was for her FinCEN SAR report


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> No, I meant in today's press con on now


I remember the "Hong Kong" flu back in the day, different times.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

LOL, any Mil briefer has to have a chart


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This morning I counted out $6000 in cash, and went to go deposit it at Chase. The teller girl said, "You're smart. Everyone else is coming in here to withdraw all their money, and I'm thinking 'why do you want all that dirty cash at your house?'" I agreed, adding that we all need to pay our bills and order stuff online. You have to go out to use your cash. She was cute and a little flirty. Of course she was, seeing what I was depositing. "What do you do for a living?" She asked. "I own a music business..." I replied. I then headed to Jewel for groceries. They were totally out of TP and paper towels, dish detergent (WTF???), lysol spray, and the like. A lot of items had limits, but I ignored the signs and the cashiers didn't care. I spent about $300. About a third of the people, and every cashier, was wearing masks. Some were also wearing rubber gloves, like me. Everyone was SO great about social distancing, but it took about a half hour to check out. I have 3 N95 masks, and I also have a respirator/goggles set up a la Breaking Bad, for when I need to go nuclear and treat for mites. I'm definitely going to wear the N95s when I go out from now on, and maybe the total biohazard set up when shit really hits the fan. I won't have to go out for another couple of weeks at least, and I'm glad. Today's trip was stressful, and I'm happy to stay in...


I pulled most of my cash and put it in the safe. It can sit in there until it's disinfected...I see no reason to leave it in the bank, they ain't pay'in shit in interest...I got a lot of it in small bills. I'd rather hand out good clean money to pay for things and just say....."keep the change" than to handle the keypad...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I pulled most of my cash and put it in the safe. It can sit in there until it's disinfected...I see no reason to leave it in the bank, they ain't pay'in shit in interest...I got a lot of it in small bills. I'd rather hand out good clean money to pay for things and just say....."keep the change"


I hear that. I don't currently own a credit card, so I need to have cash in the bank for my debit card to pay shit online. I have plenty of cash at home and in storage, so no worries there...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Because you chose to watch. Perhaps you can bitch about in the other forum, where you're more comfortable, and you'll get more recognition.


Triggered


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

I was surprised one of our smaller "Mom and Pops" wouldn't take cash the other day.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I hear that. I don't currently own a credit card, so I need to have cash in the bank for my debit card to pay shit online. I have plenty of cash at home and in storage, so no worries there...


i never put money in the bank that i don't have too......


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I pulled most of my cash and put it in the safe. It can sit in there until it's disinfected...


All the cash in my safe has been in there long enough that nothing can live on it except me


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I was surprised one of our smaller "Mom and Pops" wouldn't take cash the other day.


i've never had that problem...large bills maybe


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i never put money in the bank that i don't have too......they keep records


I see the banks closing after declaring themselves as non essential. Their market value is determined by how much of our money they hold.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i never put money in the bank that i don't have too......they keep records


Heh jj. I'm about 2 days from harvest think I'm seeing indications of pm. Any advice?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Triggered


Speaking of that, to establish a baseline temp for myself, the WH press cons trigger my taking of my temp. Yes, I use a rectal thermometer


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This morning I counted out $6000 in cash, and went to go deposit it at Chase. The teller girl said, "You're smart. Everyone else is coming in here to withdraw all their money, and I'm thinking 'why do you want all that dirty cash at your house?'" I agreed, adding that we all need to pay our bills and order stuff online. You have to go out to use your cash. She was cute and a little flirty. Of course she was, seeing what I was depositing. "What do you do for a living?" She asked. "I own a music business..." I replied. I then headed to Jewel for groceries. They were totally out of TP and paper towels, dish detergent (WTF???), lysol spray, and the like. A lot of items had limits, but I ignored the signs and the cashiers didn't care. I spent about $300. About a third of the people, and every cashier, was wearing masks. Some were also wearing rubber gloves, like me. Everyone was SO great about social distancing, but it took about a half hour to check out. I have 3 N95 masks, and I also have a respirator/goggles set up a la Breaking Bad, for when I need to go nuclear and treat for mites. I'm definitely going to wear the N95s when I go out from now on, and maybe the total biohazard set up when shit really hits the fan. I won't have to go out for another couple of weeks at least, and I'm glad. Today's trip was stressful, and I'm happy to stay in...


You should have gotten her email addy, then when you got home pull a neosapians on her while telling her this is the new dating method


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Heh jj. I'm about 2 days from harvest think I'm seeing indications of pm. Any advice?


2 days?.....pull it!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Speaking of that, to establish a baseline temp for myself, the WH press cons trigger my taking of my temp. Yes, I use a rectal thermometer


At least you use a thermometer.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 2 days?.....pull it!


Was afraid of that. Still clear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Speaking of that, to establish a baseline temp for myself, the WH press cons trigger my taking of my temp. Yes, I use a rectal thermometer


No cross contamination......should be ok....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Was afraid of that. Still clear. View attachment 4511925


damn....too late to do anything now....i would pull it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Guess my night is scheduled. Been pacing to sterilize the tent though.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Guess my night is scheduled. Been pacing to sterilize the tent though. View attachment 4511932


PM spreads fast bro....i've seen it do an entire plant overnight...best of luck


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> PM spreads fast bro....i've seen it do an entire plant overnight...best of luck


I've always used hydro per. Retards it. Doesn't kill it. But yes, I'm pulling. It was hard hitting a week ago.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Speaking of that, to establish a baseline temp for myself, the WH press cons trigger my taking of my temp. Yes, I use a rectal thermometer


we just had to do that to our poor two year old today 

Mama got covid symptoms Thursday night, the two year old this morning 

I remain asymptomatic. Another couple days and I can most certainly say I’m an asymptomatic carrier


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You've got a string hanging from your shirt. Oh wait, lol.
> View attachment 4511929


Thanks for checking out my decade old Facebook pics! Hope you enjoyed, pikachu!


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> BBC Earth | Home
> 
> 
> Welcome to BBC Earth, a place to explore the natural world through awe-inspiring documentaries, podcasts, stories and more.
> ...


Good idea. I’m just sitting smoking and making bullets in Prohibition land.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

The president is putting each and every one of us at risk of severe illness and death.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The president is putting each and every one of us at risk of severe illness and death.


Please post your obituary and may you rest in peace.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The president is putting each and every one of us at risk of severe illness and death.


Republican, Democrat, it doesn't matter. They are all buddy’s at night after playing good cop bad cop all day. They have most of the American people where they want. Scared, out of work, home by themselves, and in need of government help.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Republican, Democrat, it doesn't matter. They are all buddy’s at night after playing good cop bad cop all day. They have most of the American people where they want. Scared, out of work, home by themselves, and in need of government help.


You could always move to Belize.

Nice weather and you can pay for dr. visits with a couple live chickens.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2020)

Well the city I am close to just went on lock down midnight tonight......(facepalm)


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You could always move to Belize.
> 
> Nice weather and you can pay for dr. visits with a couple live chickens.


Lol prob not a good doc though. Although I heard they’re taking very good care of our healthcare professionals right now. I have a few bandanas if they need more.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> We need more conversation. We are in this together. And together is the only way we get anywhere. So, in that message of unity, please stop speaking negative of . . . (any politician I pray at the alter of, and you disagree with). I've deemed the political bozo's I choose superior to you and yours. #Unity.


Fu*k Putin and his cronies.

Stay indoors.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Please stop talking politics on this thread. Otherwise it will be moved to politics. I'm shocked it is not there already. So please no more politics.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> NB please stop talking politics on this thread. Otherwise it will be moved to politics. I'm shocked it is not there already. So please no more politics.


Sorry just got over a 12 hr tolerance break.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Sorry just got over a 12 hr tolerance break.


LOL yeah I've mentioned it too. But we gotta be good so we don't get reported ;D we must fly under the radar!


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah I've mentioned it too. But we gotta be good so we don't get reported ;D we must fly under the radar!


AWWW mom, being good is no fun...lol


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

Wonder how many healthcare workers are being exposed? Wonder how many are refusing to work without proper supply’s?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2020)

I have to be good, crap....better put this blunt away and my moonshine..

Damn it's good....mixed the next batch with watermelon


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Wonder how many healthcare workers are being exposed? Wonder how many are refusing to work without proper supply’s?


 I wonder too


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I have to be good, crap....better put this blunt away and my moonshine..
> 
> Damn it's good....mixed the next batch with watermelon





tangerinegreen555 said:


> I wonder too


wonder why these supply’s were not stocked up years ago? Probably because the hospitals profit was going somewhere else or pockets. I feel bad for anyone who has to work in the hospitals right now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2020)

UC Davis had ppe for personnel and check in stations at every entrance.

It (the check in) was in place last week, a lot fewer people lofting about this week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


Ahhhh Uncle Milty!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> wonder why these supply’s were not stocked up years ago? Probably because the hospitals profit was going somewhere else or pockets. I feel bad for anyone who has to work in the hospitals right now.


The hospitals went to just in time supply years ago. It actually lowered waste and saved on having supplies go beyond their shelf life.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I'm in negotiations to trade some shatter for a few n95 masks.
> 
> I think we reached a deal in principle. Strange times.
> 
> ...


Make sure you haven’t signed a contract that promised that you make that payment or more each month so each month that a payment is not made in, is considered missed. Common practice.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Make sure you haven’t signed a contract that promised that you make that payment or more each month so each month that a payment is not made in, is considered missed. Common practice.


This is just the start. Many Americans live out of means. If the virus don’t kill you, many will be broke and homeless.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> We need more conversation. We are in this together. And together is the only way we get anywhere. So, in that message of unity, please stop speaking negative of . . . (any politician I pray at the alter of, and you disagree with). I've deemed the political bozo's I choose superior to you and yours. #Unity.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## Kushash (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Please stop talking politics on this thread. Otherwise it will be moved to politics. I'm shocked it is not there already. So please no more politics.


FYI! 
This thread was moved to politics again for a few hours today while you were gone and it is now back in TNT.

Hope it doesn't happen again, this has been a great thread with only a small portion of it being political now and then.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopefully money will be coming soon and creditors will be accommodating in this situation. Staying at home is easier without money worries at the same time. 

Focusing only on the death rate without realizing just how sick some other people get and how long they are hospitalized.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Kushash said:


> FYI!
> This thread was moved to politics again for a few hours today while you were gone and it is now back in TNT.
> 
> Hope it doesn't happen again, this has been a great thread with only a small portion of it being political now and then.


I think it was the second or maybe third time. My poor thread has identity issues. Possibly a musical interlude will help  post a good song!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2020)

No politics, no politics.....


----------



## Kushash (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think it was the second or maybe third time. My poor thread has identity issues. Possibly a musical interlude will help  post a good song!


I can't.
I'm gun shy!
My already high anxiety could not take it seeing my "Somewhere Over The Rainbow" post in the political section.

I need to cleanse myself.

*PENIS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

Just goes to show how over ran the hospitals were in the first place. Country folks basically live there whole life in Quarantine lol. A country boy can survive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Just goes to show how over ran the hospitals were in the first place. Country folks basically live there whole life in Quarantine lol. A country boy can survive.


So what are u trying to say bout country boys?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think it was the second or maybe third time. My poor thread has identity issues. Possibly a musical interlude will help  post a good song!


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

Atleast play some good killing music while people die.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Atleast play some good killing music while people die.



Good point. This should do -


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So what are u trying to say bout country boys?


Give me your guns so I can protect you.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Kushash (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)

This is the last song many will hear


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


I saw them in Portland last August. Down with the Sickness was the last song they played.

Great concert by the way. A band called In This Moment opened for them. They were good as well.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I saw them in Portland last August. Down with the Sickness was the last song they played.
> 
> Great concert by the way. A band called In This Moment opened for them. They were good as well.


I'm glad you caught them when you did. The entire band is dead. Ironically, the virus got them all...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Give me your guns so I can protect you.


Come and get them asshole, I'll give u another hole to breathe out of..


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Come and get them asshole, I'll give u another hole to breathe out of..


LOL spoken like a Texan.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 23, 2020)

*The Cannabis Industry Asks Gov. Kate Brown to Deem It an “Essential Business”*
The designation could allow weed shops to stay open if social distancing measures increase to a shelter in place order. 









The Cannabis Industry Asks Gov. Kate Brown to Deem It an “Essential Business”







www.wweek.com





She won't be shutting down the dispensaries or liquor stores. Too much tax dollars coming in. With the bars being closed the state is taking a huge hit with video poker revenue as in none. Things would have to get like the Walking Dead before she'd shut down that revenue.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)

So South Africa is going on lockdown for 21 days, people supposed to stay at home from midnight on Thursday....

I suspect there will be loads of transmission today as people rush for final supplies.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Make sure you haven’t signed a contract that promised that you make that payment or more each month so each month that a payment is not made in, is considered missed. Common practice.


Never heard of that from FordMotorCredit or GMAC.

Sounds like Joe's Used Cars, sub prime loans for sub prime cars or something.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 24, 2020)

Arizona man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine to treat coronavirus.
.








Fearing coronavirus, Arizona man dies after taking a form of chloroquine used to treat aquariums | CNN


A Phoenix-area man is dead and his wife is under critical care after the two took chloroquine phosphate in an apparent attempt to self-medicate for the novel coronavirus, according to hospital system Banner Health.




www.cnn.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2020)

Donny Two Times can start the tally - Virus 1/Chloroquine 0...


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Never heard of that from FordMotorCredit or GMAC.
> 
> Sounds like Joe's Used Cars, sub prime loans for sub prime cars or something.
> View attachment 4512235


I wrote hundreds of GMAC and Ford Credit contracts, might not hurt to check.
On another note, a very sour note.
Virus cases quadrupled in US in last 5 days.
Be more careful than ever.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2020)

From a hospital prospective we have adequate PPE on hand and nobody is refusing to come to work, as far as I know. Lots of peoples hours were cut and those people are filling in where they can. Mostly screening at entry point. It’s like a ghost town here. Minimal staff and even less non staff. I am considered an “essential “ employee so my hours won’t be cut. Stay safe out there...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

article from *2008*








U.S. Pandemic Could Severely Strain Face Mask, Other PPE Supply Pipeline






www.infectioncontroltoday.com





from *2009*
Stockpiling Supplies for the Next Influenza Pandemic


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2727308/


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

ANC said:


> So South Africa is going on lockdown for 21 days, people supposed to stay at home from midnight on Thursday....
> 
> I suspect there will be loads of transmission today as people rush for final supplies.


Stay safe ANC.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

I am very much afraid of what was spread throughout the country from crowded Spring break beach goers in Florida, Georgia and Texas.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

I am hearing in Chi-Raq. Hospitals are lowering their standards until they get the supplies they need, then their standards will go back up. I would stay far away from there for a while. They are only allowed to wear surgical masks even with positive cases. But when you look at these other countries there in full hazmat suits.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

So today was the first senior shopper hour at Walmart. Last night was the beginning of the stay at home mandate. Shelves were completely cleaned out. Some eggs, but no meat, canned goods, dry goods, frozen stuff. Worst I've seen. Not even worth the trip out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> So today was the first senior shopper hour at Walmart. Last night was the beginning of the stay at home mandate. Shelves were completely cleaned out. Some eggs, but no meat, canned goods, dry goods, frozen stuff. Worst I've seen. Not even worth the trip out.


My parents said the same....hardly anything that you really could use.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> So today was the first senior shopper hour at Walmart. Last night was the beginning of the stay at home mandate. Shelves were completely cleaned out. Some eggs, but no meat, canned goods, dry goods, frozen stuff. Worst I've seen. Not even worth the trip out.


Did they at least have wipes to wipe down the cart handle? The two I’ve been frequenting don’t any longer. I picked up my scripts at one of their pharmacies and asked the clerk what’s up with that and she said they keep getting ripped off


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Did they at least have wipes to wipe down the cart handle? The two I’ve been frequenting don’t any longer. I picked up my scripts at one of their pharmacies and asked the clerk what’s up with that and she said they keep getting ripped off


Yes they did but anymore I take a Clorox wipe in a ziploc and a small travel bottle of Iso anywhere I go and squirt away. Haven't started wearing a mask yet.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

food rationing is coming. A starving mother with kids will kill you over food. Get your ar’s ready.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Yes they did but anymore I take a Clorox wipe in a ziploc and a small travel bottle of Iso anywhere I go and squirt away


That’s some smart shit right there! Thanks man. Def gonna start doing something similar to that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I wrote hundreds of GMAC and Ford Credit contracts, might not hurt to check.






Looks good to me. Those contracts are all standardized, I've had 4 since 2007. They just fill in the numbers, they can't change the fine print.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Stay safe ANC.


Will do my best, the weed looked after my family this year so we have enough basic stocks to go a while with a little discipline.
If I survive this shit I m buying a new car, fuck depreciation and putting shit you want off.

About to braai a snoek


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Princess Cruise Lines says that the coronavirus lived for 17 days inside cabins after guests left.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Princess Cruise Lines says that the coronavirus lived for 17 days inside cabins after guests left.....


I read that yesterday. And yet we’ve been hearing Other people say it only lasts 2-3 days on surfaces. Scary shit not knowing what is actually up


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I read that yesterday. And yet we’ve been hearing Other people say it only lasts 2-3 days on surfaces. Scary shit not knowing what is actually up


i think it depends on the surfaces....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Wuhan is starting to recover. They've started opening up the city.

SH420


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

on my way out to check on the Costco senior shopping hr this morning....i will let you know


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I read that yesterday. And yet we’ve been hearing Other people say it only lasts 2-3 days on surfaces. Scary shit not knowing what is actually up





doublejj said:


> i think it depends on the surfaces....


I think ambient temperatures have a lot to do with life expectancy of the virus 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i think it depends on the surfaces....


Well something is making this corona virus more contagious than the previous ones. Good thing the mortality rate isn’t as high as the previous ones! If that ever happens i dunno man.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 24, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/GermGuardian-AC4825-Sanitizer-Allergens-Guardian/dp/B004VGIGVY



Make these much larger, place them in every building; problem solved!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Well something is making this corona virus more contagious than the previous ones. Good thing the mortality rate isn’t as high as the previous ones! If that ever happens i dunno man.


actually the lower mortality rate makes this one worse. With a high mortality rate victims die so quick they don't have a chance to infect a lot of others. But Covid-19 allows so many to go about their business without symptoms and super spread it around...were better off with a higher mortality rate...crazy times


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

Why would you take something before you're even sick?


----------



## H G Griffin (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Well something is making this corona virus more contagious than the previous ones. Good thing the mortality rate isn’t as high as the previous ones! If that ever happens i dunno man.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

The coronavirus responsible for the disease COVID-19 can remain intact on surfaces for anywhere up to 72 hours, according to a study conducted by US researchers.

The precise figure depends heavily on the type of surface infected droplets land on, and might also rely on the density of virus particles in the spray, and other environmental conditions - such as temperature and sunlight.




*How long can the coronavirus stay airborne? I have read different estimates.*

A study done by National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases' Laboratory of Virology in the Division of Intramural Research in Hamilton, Montana helps to answer this question. The researchers used a nebulizer to blow coronaviruses into the air. They found that infectious viruses could remain in the air for up to three hours. The results of the study were published in the _New England Journal of Medicine_ on March 17, 2020.

*How long can the coronavirus that causes COVID-19 survive on surfaces?*

A recent study found that the COVID-19 coronavirus can survive up to four hours on copper, up to 24 hours on cardboard, and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel. The researchers also found that this virus can hang out as droplets in the air for up to three hours before they fall. But most often they will fall more quickly.

There's a lot we still don't know, such as how different conditions, such as exposure to sunlight, heat, or cold, can affect these survival times.

As we learn more, continue to follow the CDC's recommendations for cleaning frequently touched surfaces and objects every day. These include counters, tabletops, doorknobs, bathroom fixtures, toilets, phones, keyboards, tablets, and bedside tables.

If surfaces are dirty, first clean them using a detergent and water, then disinfect them. A list of products suitable for use against COVID-19 is available here. This list has been pre-approved by the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) for use during the COVID-19 outbreak.

In addition, wash your hands for 20 seconds with soap and water after bringing in packages, or after trips to the grocery store or other places where you may have come into contact with infected surfaces.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> So today was the first senior shopper hour at Walmart. Last night was the beginning of the stay at home mandate. Shelves were completely cleaned out. Some eggs, but no meat, canned goods, dry goods, frozen stuff. Worst I've seen. Not even worth the trip out.


I got 20 rolls of Scott TP. Eggs etc.... had to be asked for as they were limiting amounts but they were there. No Reynaldo's Puerco Chorizo but somehow I'll muddle through.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4512452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512454
> Looks good to me. Those contracts are all standardized, I've had 4 since 2007. They just fill in the numbers, they can't change the fine print.


Finally changed, a good thing! Been out of the business for a while. Looks golden


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Well something is making this corona virus more contagious than the previous ones. Good thing the mortality rate isn’t as high as the previous ones! If that ever happens i dunno man.


Because it has 2 routes of infection, airborne and fecal/oral.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> The coronavirus responsible for the disease COVID-19 can remain intact on surfaces for anywhere up to 72 hours, according to a study conducted by US researchers.
> 
> The precise figure depends heavily on the type of surface infected droplets land on, and might also rely on the density of virus particles in the spray, and other environmental conditions - such as temperature and sunlight.
> 
> ...


They keep changing their minds on all that too.

I read they found it 17 days later on surfaces of the Princess cruise ship, and then some Dr. on TV says it can't be viable more than an hour or two.

And some people who had it test positive 28 - 37 days later, and a Dr. says but they aren't shedding it.

Just try to stay the fuck away from it, I guess. Nothing is etched in stone yet and common sense goes a long way.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 24, 2020)

Coronavirus means 1/4 of Brits now chat with neighbours they once ignored


Coronavirus is bringing communities together – with a quarter of adults saying it has seen them talk to neighbours they previously had no relationship with. A study of 2,000 adults found 64 per cen…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

If we can handle WW2, we can handle this


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They keep changing their minds on all that too.
> 
> I read they found it 17 days later on surfaces of the Princess cruise ship, and then some Dr. on TV says it can't be viable more than an hour or two.
> 
> ...


We will only know the truth in retrospect.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Coronavirus means 1/4 of Brits now chat with neighbours they once ignored
> 
> 
> Coronavirus is bringing communities together – with a quarter of adults saying it has seen them talk to neighbours they previously had no relationship with. A study of 2,000 adults found 64 per cen…
> ...


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think ambient temperatures have a lot to do with life expectancy of the virus
> 
> SH420


I herd 133 deg F kills the virus pretty quick. Saunas get up to 190 deg. This could help people.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


Is it sad?
I thought it was a good article.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> I herd 133 deg F kills the virus pretty quick. Saunas get up to 190 deg. This could help people.


not sure saunas are the key but 133° does kill it quickly...









Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS)


There is no cure or vaccine for SARS and treatment should be supportive and based on the patient’s symptoms.




www.who.int





SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> If we can handle WW2, we can handle this
> 
> View attachment 4512464


For sure but "we" weren't the generation who won WW II.

That's what worries me. The greatest generation could cope with anything. Some of the generations around today seem to whine a lot.

And tell that Eagle to stay 6 feet away, we lost enough of them to DDT!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Is it sad?
> I thought it was a good article.


This virus is airborne, six feet isn't a guarantee of safety. Right now is not a good time to be socializing.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This virus is airborne, six feet isn't a guarantee of safety. Right now is not a good time to be socializing.


It’s airborne? Cali nurses are fuked.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> It’s airborne? Cali nurses are fuked.


If you haven't already, you should really educate yourself and encourage others to do the same. Facebook isn't a good source for info. Try WHO or CDC sites for info. 
@curious2garden do you have a site you frequent for info?

*How long can the coronavirus stay airborne? I have read different estimates.*

A study done by National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases' Laboratory of Virology in the Division of Intramural Research in Hamilton, Montana helps to answer this question. The researchers used a nebulizer to blow coronaviruses into the air. They found that infectious viruses could remain in the air for up to three hours. The results of the study were published in the _New England Journal of Medicine_ on March 17, 2020.

SH420


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

RIP heath care workers


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 24, 2020)

My grandmother survived the 1918 Spanish flu pandemic. She used to always tell us that sickness travelled in the wind. Of course no one believed her. I had a bit of a vision yesterday, that she could possibly know these things. Self isolating is pretty easy for country folk, yes they would wonder about these things if people became ill while isolating. This is like a time capsule that was handed to me from previous generations, and I am listening.

I’m not talking about any wind here. I’m talking about strong winds. How long can a water droplet stay suspended in strong gust? All is takes is a cough into the wind and it’s loaded. Imagine a strong wind blowing through a city of sick people. If I have to go out in a strong wind it will be with a mask for the near future.

Want to hear my granny’s advice? Wear a coat and a hat if you go outside, especially if you are sweating (working). Limit your exposure to strong winds. Always keep a mint candy in your mouth when outside. Always drink water regularly, and have something warm to drink when you come in.

The intent of this is not to scare people, or spread misinformation. As pointed out in this thread already, six feet might not mean shit, nobody truly knows.

Anybody with the time to do so should read the historical accounts of the 1918 pandemic, there is wisdom to be found. If anyone likes what I wrote, please share it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> If you haven't already, you should really educate yourself and encourage others to do the same. Facebook isn't a good source for info. Try WHO or CDC sites for info.
> @curious2garden do you have a site you frequent for info?
> 
> *How long can the coronavirus stay airborne? I have read different estimates.*
> ...


Hi Shrx, anymore dog baths today?? I bathed all except one of mine yesterday 

I usually check:
cdc.gov
nih.gov (which contains pubmed)


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/



Speaking of which I found this interesting:


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32199943/


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I got 20 rolls of Scott TP. Eggs etc.... had to be asked for as they were limiting amounts but they were there. No Reynaldo's Puerco Chorizo but somehow I'll muddle through.


Flush with plush
No heat in my meat
Self quarantined


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> If we can handle WW2, we can handle this
> 
> View attachment 4512464


I sort of get what you're saying but there really is no comparison to WWII. In that war we could see the enemy. Also, back then people were much tougher than they are today. Today people are weak. They get their information from some whacky nutcase website. The spectacle on the beaches in Florida is proof of that. You can't shoot a bullet or drop a bomb to kill the virus. In WWII people were enlisting to fight for their country. Now all people want to do is hoard supplies for themselves.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> It’s airborne? Cali nurses are fuked.





Jonboy34 said:


> RIP heath care workers


Nope


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2781738/


----------



## Kushash (Mar 24, 2020)

Very Sad!



An Italian priest who gave a respirator (that his parishioners had purchased for him) to a younger coronavirus patient he did not know has died of the disease.
Father Giuseppe Berardelli, 72, died in hospital in Lovere, Bergamo - one of the worst-hit cities in Italy.









Coronavirus: At least 50 priests killed by coronavirus


Earlier reports that one of them, Giuseppe Berardelli, gave his respirator away have been denied.



www.bbc.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hi Shrx, anymore dog baths today?? I bathed all except one of mine yesterday
> 
> I usually check:
> cdc.gov
> ...


We do have 2 more doggos that need baths. We're short on shampoo, so we need to brave the stores. I'll post results after they get their baths. 

Thanks for the links.

SH420


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Well Costco was madness....double line around the building at 8:00am when they opened for seniors hr....i din't bother to wait


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

hit my local Grocery stores 'seniors hr' to find this....
Rice & Beans isle...

TP isle...

Meat counter...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

It's been like that for 2 weeks around here, maybe a little longer. 
Went to Nob Hill a few days ago... most things were out but there was more meat than there had been and bread 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm guessing I should go on a TP hunt soon since we are down to 6 rolls. This is insanity.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm guessing I should go on a TP hunt soon since we are down to 6 rolls. This is insanity.


I'll see you in line at Costco at 6:00am on thurs.....they open at 8...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

15 days of this and I'll be happy


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Preppers are crazy right? We knew this day was coming. New world order shifting into gear.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm guessing I should go on a TP hunt soon since we are down to 6 rolls. This is insanity.


I have rolls for sale. $25 a roll and free shipping. I can have it shipped today.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Preppers are crazy right? We knew this day was coming. New world order shifting into gear.


You can have a stockpile of supplies without all the other ridiculous beliefs many preppers have. The Mormons keep plenty of supplies on hand. I always have a couple months worth of food and other supplies on hand. Lots of people keep an emergency stash that are not preppers. What's crazy is how many people have absolutely nothing on hand. Too many people have no money stashed, maxed out credit cards, brand new $50,000 rigs and the payments that come with them, broke a couple days before payday and waiting on their paycheck. 

Too many people haven't been taking care of business. They have no financial sense. It a "Spend it now" mentality. They don't realize that one crisis and everything they have could be gone. Hopefully this will wake them up and they will start saving in the future instead of this spend because they gave me credit mentality.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I have rolls for sale. $25 a roll and free shipping. I can have it shipped today.


I have paper towels I can cut into little squares first.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I have rolls for sale. $25 a roll and free shipping. I can have it shipped today.


I'll offer a penny a roll. Mixed dates.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Princess Cruise Lines says that the coronavirus lived for 17 days inside cabins after guests left.....


Part of why it is almost guaranteed we will all get it. But we need to flatten that curve, they need 80 TIMES more respirators than is currently available.... I saw FIAT converted one of their motor factories now to start making them.
Will consider them.

You want to be one of the first or last to get it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We do have 2 more doggos that need baths. We're short on shampoo, so we need to brave the stores. I'll post results after they get their baths.
> 
> Thanks for the links.
> 
> SH420


My mom once tried to use baby shampoo on the dog.... it was rubbing against stuff for ages, it must have burned quite a bit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

ANC said:


> Part of why it is almost guaranteed we will all get it. But we need to flatten that curve, they need 80 TIMES more respirators than is currently available.... I saw FIAT converted one of their motor factories now to start making them.
> Will consider them.
> 
> You want to be one of the first or last to get it.


Everybody didn't get it in 1918, everybody won't get it this time either.

My dad was born in September, 1918 and neither he or my grandma who carried him right through it got it.

My maternal grandfather got it. In France fighting in WW I. He said the mustard gas was worse.

This isn't a doomsday scenario. If you're smart or lucky, you may avoid it. You know what to do. Do it and hope for the best.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everybody didn't get it in 1918, everybody won't get it this time either.
> 
> My dad was born in September, 1918 and neither he or my grandma who carried him right through it got it.
> 
> ...


this is just the first wave.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2020)

Had to go get groceries for my parents. Rural northern stores seem to be well stocked compared to the city. 

Kinda sad dropping it off and only being allowed to see and talk to them through the patio door. Like an old folks zoo.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this is just the first wave.....


Understood

Remember, they didn't even have radio until 1920.
In 1918, they had newspapers and that was it. News was days late. We know what's happening hour to hour.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

ANC said:


> My mom once tried to use baby shampoo on the dog.... it was rubbing against stuff for ages, it must have burned quite a bit.


Don't use that stuff on any animal. Years ago I had a girlfriend that used baby shampoo to wash her Rabbit. It was horrible. Poor Rabbit. It was scratching for weeks.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have paper towels I can cut into little squares first.


Don't flush paper towels. I'm sure you already know that. You strike me as a pretty fart smeller... or something like that 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Preppers are crazy right? We knew this day was coming. New world order shifting into gear.


You are a fucking idiot


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You are a fucking idiot


Keep standing in line and kissing the boot.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You are a fucking idiot


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everybody didn't get it in 1918, everybody won't get it this time either.
> 
> My dad was born in September, 1918 and neither he or my grandma who carried him right through it got it.
> 
> ...


My parents were born in 1913 and neither of them got it, all of their respective siblings as well as their parents were fine too. Tuberculosis was a different story.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You are a fucking idiot


He's just looking for a rise. He is a moron.......I'd say still on mom and dad's bills........maybe even a basement dweller........


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My parents were born in 1913 and neither of them got it, all of their respective siblings as well as their parents were fine too. Tuberculosis was a different story.


That fucking TB!
I know you’ve probably already heard me say this here but my grandpa who was POW for most of WW2, survived all the shit he went through including being death marched, only to have to spend a year in a VA when he came home for such bad TB our soldiers/POW’s got. Crazy.

Tough mother fuckers that generation. Not that yours isn’t too but


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My parents were born in 1913 and neither of them got it, all of their respective siblings as well as their parents were fine too. Tuberculosis was a different story.


One of the saddest stories in my family history was my mother in law being put in a sanitarium for TB in the late 1950's.

And then released after they figured out it wasn't TB.
Lost 3 months of her life over nothing.

The happy ending is she's still alive at 97.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have paper towels I can cut into little squares first.


If you do run out I’ll hook you up bro


----------



## Kushash (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You are a fucking idiot


Thank God someone said something.
TnT is not my house so I was resisting commenting back on a few comments and instead had to use the ignore function.
Only time I had someone on ignore.
Now I went back to un ignore to follow the future chatter.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> If you do run out I’ll hook you up bro


Thanks, I appreciate it. My daughter already offered some of hers, she is a bit closer.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Thank God someone said something.
> TnT is not my house so I was resisting commenting back on a few comments and instead had to use the ignore function.
> Only time I had someone on ignore.
> *Now I went back to un ignore to follow the future chatter.*


Sounds like you are going to fit in really well here!


----------



## Kushash (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like you are going to fit in really well here!


I am very happy to be hear through this.
Have had zero desire to help newbies lately.
I chose this thread because you are the OP.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm here because I was here before here became here....or something like that...?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4512606


Paging @Laughing Grass


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I am very happy to be hear through this.
> Have had zero desire to help newbies lately.
> I chose this thread because you are the OP.


Thank you, that was a very kind thing to say. One of my favorite videos. Surprisingly my daughter, who is a practicing RN during this crisis, looks a lot like the female in this video.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I am very happy to be hear through this.
> Have had zero desire to help newbies lately.
> I chose this thread because you are the OP.


I gave up a few years ago, for the most part, helping newbies on here. Put in shitloads of time to not even get a thank you, let alone a “like” most of the time. Most of them want everything spoon fed to them. Back even on overgrow, and same on here up to a while back, it seemed like the assholes would tell newbies to use the search feature. They don’t seem like such assholes to me anymore lmao.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm here because I was here before here became here....or something like that...?


Wait.....what?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait.....what?


What's on second.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait.....what?


Exactly...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Exactly...


I don't think he was on the team 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What's on second.


Who's on first..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Paging @Laughing Grass


I wanna be in the will too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't think he was on the team
> 
> SH420


Short bus came late...


----------



## H G Griffin (Mar 24, 2020)

This is what they are setting up to house the homeless in my city.

This is what I'm picturing dealing with as I prepare a just-in-case bag. If it got to the point of evacuating areas due to fire or loss of utilities, etc. this is the likely reality. No bug-out fantasies, no Road Warrior bullshit. Change of clothes, phone chargers, toiletries, decks of cards will likely be far more useful than guns. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed (and hands washed) that it never comes to pass.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wanna be in the will too.


goes without saying , perhaps this time will bring a son


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm here because I was here before here became here....or something like that...?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

*New York City’s accelerating coronavirus death toll tops one an hour*








New York City’s accelerating coronavirus death toll tops one an hour


Brooklyn, then Queens has the most known positive cases.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

I was wandering around T&T prior to this thread being created... SO, I was here before here became here. Third base.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Spain's death rate is 21per hr.....

*Spain's coronavirus death toll jumps 514 in 24 hours*








Spain's coronavirus death toll jumps 514 in 24 hours


Spain is the worst hit European nation after Italy with 40,000 cases – 5,400 of them health workers.



www.bbc.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Who's on first..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 24, 2020)

ANC said:


> Part of why it is almost guaranteed we will all get it. But we need to flatten that curve, they need 80 TIMES more respirators than is currently available.... I saw FIAT converted one of their motor factories now to start making them.


I want a Ferrari ventilator


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I want a Ferrari ventilator


If shit goes down fuck vents I'm going straight to ecmo, bitches! Already put in my reservation.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Spain's death rate is 21per hr.....
> 
> *Spain's coronavirus death toll jumps 514 in 24 hours*
> 
> ...


fucking place is the size of a farm, and I bet that it being more lethal in the older crowd, it is taking out the pillars of many small communities.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I want a Ferrari ventilator


will catch fire on your face randomly when you try to impress the nurse


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> goes without saying , perhaps this time will bring a son


lol things are going to have to get A LOT worse.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=241105003592239


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> This is what they are setting up to house the homeless in my city.
> 
> This is what I'm picturing dealing with as I prepare a just-in-case bag. If it got to the point of evacuating areas due to fire or loss of utilities, etc. this is the likely reality. No bug-out fantasies, no Road Warrior bullshit. Change of clothes, phone chargers, toiletries, decks of cards will likely be far more useful than guns. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed (and hands washed) that it never comes to pass.


Where do you plan to run? It’s game over man


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2020)

@tyler.durden


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

420God said:


> @tyler.durden
> View attachment 4512664


LOL


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Where do you plan to run? It’s game over man


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

The two luckiest people in the county. They're almost through it and will possess the most desirable antibodies on earth.

How much would you bid for those antibodies?

We'll open the bidding at $1000.









Hempfield couple who tested positive for covid-19 after cruise describe what it's like to have virus


Lisa Duffy thought the cigarette smoke in the casino of the Norwegian Breakaway cruise ship was responsible for the nagging cough she developed late in her trip to the Caribbean. When the ship docked March 14 in Port Canaveral, Fla., she felt great, with none of the fatigue she usually




triblive.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)

420God said:


> @tyler.durden
> View attachment 4512664


One guy returning drunk from a bush pub has already been murdered by youths accusing him of having corona.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

The untold origin story of the N95 mask


The most important design object of our time was more than a century in the making.




www.fastcompany.com


----------



## greg nr (Mar 24, 2020)

Karma is back in the house....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242197595583328258


----------



## Kushash (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, that was a very kind thing to say. One of my favorite videos. Surprisingly my daughter, who is a practicing RN during this crisis, looks a lot like the female in this video.


My sister in law retired from nursing near Portland and was a MASH nurse in Korea, she is married to retired Air Force.
I spent several years when I was in my early 20's repairing heart and pressure monitoring equipment back in the 80's and saw plenty in all areas of the hospitals.
My sister is a retired nurse.
I know the odds are scary that I will likely know several people that lose the battle to this mess.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Where do you plan to run? It’s game over man


You were never in the game to begin with. The rest of us will be fine.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The two luckiest people in the county. They're almost through it and will possess the most desirable antibodies on earth.
> 
> How much would you bid for those antibodies?
> 
> ...


Well, I'm fairly certain I have the virus. I started feeling really fatigued 2 nights ago, but I didn't think much of it as it was after a workout. Yesterday the fatigue was worse and a dry cough started. Then the chills started, and I put on sweatpants and a hoodie. When I checked my temp it was 100.5. I drank 4 doses of my concentrated green drink (Green Vibrance) and last night my chest felt weird, and my breathing was a little strange. Went to bed to hunker down and waited for it to get worse. I slept a long time. When I woke up I felt WAY better, all symptoms gone except some slight lingering body aches and a little fatigue. I feel great and have my appetite back. I haven't been any kind of sick for over 3 years, and I was crazy careful not to catch anything. I REALLY hope that this is covid-19, and not just a normal flu. Sucks not knowing, am I still in covid danger or not??? Whatever it is, I'm kicking its fucking ASS!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, I'm fairly certain I have the virus. I started feeling really fatigued 2 nights ago, but I didn't think much of it as it was after a workout. Yesterday the fatigue was worse and a dry cough started. Then the chills started, and I put on sweatpants and a hoodie. When I checked my temp it was 100.5. I drank 4 doses of my concentrated green drink (Green Vibrance) and last night my chest felt weird, and my breathing was a little strange. Went to bed to hunker down and waited for it to get worse. I slept a long time. When I woke up I felt WAY better, all symptoms gone except some slight lingering body aches and a little fatigue. I feel great and have my appetite back. I haven't been any kind of sick for over 3 years, and I was crazy careful not to catch anything. I REALLY hope that this is covid-19, and not just a normal flu. Sucks not knowing, am I still in covid danger or not??? Whatever it is, I'm kicking its fucking ASS!


I'm sorry Tyler  Do you have telehealth there? Here the procedure is to contact telelhealth, they stay in contact with you daily to keep up on your symptoms and will tell you if/when you need to go to the hospital.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You were never in the game to begin with. The rest of us will be fine.





xtsho said:


> You were never in the game to begin with. The rest of us will be fine.


Lol. Just stay in your houses and be afraid of the boogie man.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sorry Tyler  Do you have telehealth there? Here the procedure is to contact telelhealth, they stay in contact with you daily to keep up on your symptoms and will tell you if/when you need to go to the hospital.


Not sure, I haven't heard about it. I have awesome health insurance. I haven't heard of symptoms getting better, and then getting worse, but what do I know. If I do get worse, I'll definitely look into some assistance. But right now I'm grateful and I feel good, so I'm gonna go make a big breakfast. I'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Lol. Just stay in your houses and be afraid of the boogie man.


The only one afraid of the boogie man is you. You're just a doomsday prepper. You're probably a flat earther as well. Shouldn't you be rallying around with your peers on infowars?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh man, Tyler, is your temp back to normal?


97.5 on my digital thermometer. I sweated a lot while sleeping, so I guess the fever broke then. I'm honestly feeling pretty good comparatively. I hope the bad part is over, but it wasn't shit compared to the H1N1 I had a decade ago. That was the worst illness I've ever had, I really almost died. Fingers crossed that I really did beat this thing...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 97.5 on my digital thermometer. I sweated a lot while sleeping, so I guess the fever broke then. I'm honestly feeling pretty good comparatively. I hope the bad part is over, but it wasn't shit compared to the H1N1 I had a decade ago. That was the worst illness I've ever had, I really almost died. Fingers crossed that I really did beat this thing...


No temp or cough and good appetite are great signs!! Keep taking the temp, rest up for a while and keep us informed!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, I'm fairly certain I have the virus. I started feeling really fatigued 2 nights ago, but I didn't think much of it as it was after a workout. Yesterday the fatigue was worse and a dry cough started. Then the chills started, and I put on sweatpants and a hoodie. When I checked my temp it was 100.5. I drank 4 doses of my concentrated green drink (Green Vibrance) and last night my chest felt weird, and my breathing was a little strange. Went to bed to hunker down and waited for it to get worse. I slept a long time. When I woke up I felt WAY better, all symptoms gone except some slight lingering body aches and a little fatigue. I feel great and have my appetite back. I haven't been any kind of sick for over 3 years, and I was crazy careful not to catch anything. I REALLY hope that this is covid-19, and not just a normal flu. Sucks not knowing, am I still in covid danger or not??? Whatever it is, I'm kicking its fucking ASS!


Tyler you're not kidding are you? 
From what I understand the symptoms get better. Then they get worse. 
But maybe it doesn't do that in your case. Can you get tested to be sure?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 24, 2020)

Considered I had it 1-2 weeks ago. Summed it up as coming off a drinking bender and smokers cough. (smoke cigs when i'm drunk). Sweat it out 2-3 days, dry cough was 4 days... idk. Been playing pantry mcguyver and people keep bringing shit. Barely left all month. Just polished off a freestyle venison goulash.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Tyler you're not kidding are you?
> From what I understand the symptoms get better. Then they get worse.
> But maybe it doesn't do that in your case. Can you get tested to be sure?


an article on that








Coronavirus symptoms start slowly, then might worsen quickly


Some patients may feel better before winding up in the hospital.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Italy's death rate is 31 per hour......1 person is dying of Covid-19 every 2 minutes


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Tyler you're not kidding are you?
> From what I understand the symptoms get better. Then they get worse.
> But maybe it doesn't do that in your case. Can you get tested to be sure?


If I get worse I'll def look into getting tested, but I feel it would be irresponsible of me to take a test from someone really in trouble if I continue to improve. Plus, I really don't want to go out just in case this isn't covid-19. So great to see you talking to me, is this what it takes to hear from one of my fav members??? Worth it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So great to see you talking to me, is this what it takes to hear from on of my fav members??? Worth it


I'm holding out until you survive a plane crash.

j/k, get well soon .


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> If I get worse I'll def look into getting tested, but I feel it would be irresponsible of me to take a test from someone really in trouble if I continue to improve. Plus, I really don't want to go out just in case this isn't covid-19. So great to see you talking to me, is this what it takes to hear from on of my fav members??? Worth it


Oh Tyler. Why does it always have to be about YOU? Why can't I be having my own crisis? But know you're always in my prayers. On my knees. Praying.


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm here because I was here before here became here....or something like that...?


I'm just here for the gangbang.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

I hope this guy got the Rodney King treatment. What a complete piece of crap.









Man Charged With Coughing in CPD Officer's Face, Saying That He Had Coronavirus


A 21-year-old man is facing charges after saying he was infected with coronavirus and coughing into Chicago police officers’ faces Sunday in Rogers Park on the North Side. Anthony Ponzi is charged with two felony counts of aggravated battery to a peace officer and several misdemeanor charges...




www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I hope this guy got the Rodney King treatment. What a complete piece of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FTP. Boot lickers everywhere. I herd the cop was in his face and he had to cough. Hard to cover your mouth when in hand cuffs.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I hope this guy got the Rodney King treatment. What a complete piece of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't his great grandfather invent the original ponzi scheme?

And I don't know about the "Rodney King Treatment", Rodney became a millionaire after the lawsuits.
And he later became a philosopher. 
"Why can't we all just get along?"

Rodney had relatives not far from me. It was in the paper everytime he traveled there. He was a celebrity for the rest of his life after that video.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow, people really are THAT stupid.....









One person tests positive for COVID-19 after attending 'coronavirus party,' Beshear says


"Anyone who goes to something like this may think that they are indestructible. But it's someone else's loved one they are going to hurt."



www.courier-journal.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

*LA County Sheriff orders gun stores to close; adds 1,300 deputies to patrol*




__





LA County Sheriff orders gun stores to close; adds 1,300 deputies to patrol


In a sit-down interview with FOX 11, Los Angeles County Sheriff Alex Villanueva declared gun stores as nonessential businesses that will be forced to close.




www.foxla.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> FTP. Boot lickers everywhere. I *herd* the cop was in his face and he had to cough. Hard to cover your mouth when in hand cuffs.


Cool story. Now let's look at what really happened. He's just another drugged out loser. And yes he would be eating my boots if he did that to me. That behaviour is just despicable and he should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law and thrown in jail. I hope his cellmate tests positive. People like him have no place in a civilized society. Probably why those with your mindset think he's some kind of hero. Anyway, I know it's close to your bedtime and your mommy has a plate of milk and cookies for you so I'll let you run along, put on your pajamas, and get tucked in for bed.

Stay safe. 

"Ponzi was driving his gray Jeep the wrong way on Wolcott when he collided into another car, go out of his Jeep and attacked the other driver. "

"When officers arrived, they saw Ponzi being aggressive, slurring his speech, swaying and foaming at the mouth, police said. As the officers tried to speak with him, Ponzi coughed in the officers’ faces and told them he had COVID-19."


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> FTP. Boot lickers everywhere. I herd the cop was in his face and he had to cough. Hard to cover your mouth when in hand cuffs.


Be careful. 

Some day a judge may tell you, "since we can't separate society from you, we're going to separate you from society".

It happens. Those damn 'boot licker' judges! They have no sense of humor.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

Out here in Prohibition land we’re not on lockdown.


----------



## Jonboy34 (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *LA County Sheriff orders gun stores to close; adds 1,300 deputies to patrol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time is up.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Wow, people really are THAT stupid.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was there ever any doubt? Many Americans have become stupid and lazy while the trend is opposite in many other countries.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

The US is on the same curve as Italy......
*Dire warning from Italian doctors: How U.S. can avoid COVID-19 disaster*

"The situation here is dismal as we operate well below our normal standard of care. Wait times for an intensive care bed are hours long. Older patients are not being resuscitated and die alone without appropriate palliative care, while the family is notified over the phone, often by a well-intentioned, exhausted, and emotionally depleted physician with no prior contact."








Dire warning from Italian doctors: How U.S. can avoid COVID-19 disaster


In Italy, where more than 6,000 people have died from COVID-19, physicians are warning...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

L.A. County reports first death of a possible coronavirus patient under 18 as COVID-19 cases top 660


Los Angeles County officials confirmed four more deaths, including a person younger than 18 who may have had COVID-19.




www.latimes.com


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2020)

This thread moved fast. While I was out performing life sustaining activities. I suppose this belongs in the silver linings but the absence of traffic is divine.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> This thread moved fast. While I was out performing life sustaining activities. I suppose this belongs in the silver linings but the absence of traffic is divine.


I went out to pick up some some groceries and saw where they had put up what looked like a drive in testing facility in Palmdale at a county health facility. Traffic is still pretty ugly up here. If anything our defense industry seems to have ratcheted up.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I went out to pick up some some groceries and saw where they had put up what looked like a drive in testing facility in Palmdale at a county health facility. Traffic is still pretty ugly up here. If anything our defense industry seems to have ratcheted up.


Different hoes in different area codes, I suppose. (We're not the hoes in this analogy).
They set one up in our Zoo parking lot. I live about 8 minutes north of city proper. And was working bout 30 minutes north.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2020)

xtsho said:


> milk and cookies


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

Today:

_"According to Ohio Department of Health Director Dr. Amy Acton, patients who contract the COVID-19 coronavirus are showing new symptoms.
Acton said some of the data, particularly out of Cuyahoga County, *show patients exhibiting GI upset, more fatigue, and sometimes not showing a fever*, in addition to the previous flu-like symptoms. Previously, symptoms of viral infection were thought to be limited to those similar to the flu – fever, tiredness, and a dry cough, with difficulty breathing in more severe cases. Patients continue to show those symptoms as well. 

A small study out of China found similar cases. Published in the American Journal of Gastroenterology, the *study found that GI upset, not previously considered to be a common symptom, were the “chief complaint” in almost half of the COVID-19* cases studied, CNN reports. Symptoms ranged from loss of appetite to diarrhea and vomiting. 

Researchers warned, “If clinicians solely monitor for respiratory symptoms to establish case definitions for COVID-19, *they may miss cases initially presenting with extra-pulmonary symptoms, or the disease may not be diagnosed later until respiratory symptoms emerge*.”

They went on to suggest that missing early GI symptoms could have contributed to the early spread of the virus among health care workers in China."_


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Mar 24, 2020)

I swear all of these are somewhat true tho


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Different hoes in different area codes, I suppose. (We're not the hoes in this analogy).
> They set one up in our Zoo parking lot. I live about 8 minutes north of city proper. And was working bout 30 minutes north.


Backed up to the bridge the other day I heard. If all those fucking cars had a positive case, I may head to the center of Lake Erie.

Can you charter a sub?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The two luckiest people in the county. They're almost through it and will possess the most desirable antibodies on earth.
> 
> How much would you bid for those antibodies?
> 
> ...


$0.00

I just got my wife and daughter through it

never had a symptom


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *LA County Sheriff orders gun stores to close; adds 1,300 deputies to patrol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So where did he get the 1300 new deputies and what did they do before this week?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I went out to pick up some some groceries and saw where they had put up what looked like a drive in testing facility in Palmdale at a county health facility. Traffic is still pretty ugly up here. If anything our defense industry seems to have ratcheted up.


Holy shit! You still have traffic??? That's insane. Chicago is no small city, and there is ZERO traffic anywhere...


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So where did he get the 1300 new deputies and what did they do before this week?


Some probably worked at the jail. Others probably did desk duty, school resource officers, overtime, etc...









1,700 jail inmates in L.A. County released over coronavirus concerns, sheriff says


At least 1,700 jail inmates have been released from custody in Los Angeles County over fears of the spreading coronavirus, Sheriff Alex Villanueva said Tuesday. Villanueva told reporters during an …




ktla.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So where did he get the 1300 new deputies and what did they do before this week?


They are the 'non-violent' criminals that were just let out of prison. Makes sense when you really think about it...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Holy shit! You still have traffic??? That's insane. Chicago is no small city, and there is ZERO traffic anywhere...


It is crazy. But we have a huge defense industry up here and it appears to be booming.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> They are the 'non-violent' criminals that were just let out of prison. Makes sense when you really thing about it...


ROFLMAO that's exactly where my mind went. They could back fill the correctional officer slots so they could patrol the streets. They run it anyway might as well admit it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> $0.00
> 
> I just got my wife and daughter through it
> 
> never had a symptom


Was there a positive test?

I worry about getting a cold and think I'm going to die, how would you know now what you have now?

They need to test sample areas to statistically study the infection spread ASAP.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 24, 2020)

A Medical Worker Describes Terrifying Lung Failure From COVID-19 — Even in His Young Patients


“It first struck me how different it was when I saw my first coronavirus patient go bad. I was like, Holy shit, this is not the flu. Watching this relatively young guy, gasping for air, pink frothy secretions coming out of his tube.”




www.propublica.org


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO that's exactly where my mind. They could back fill the correctional officer slots so they could patrol the streets. They run it anyway might as well admit it.


From what I understand, criminals and law enforcement have very similar psychological profiles. We really shouldn't be able to tell the difference...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> From what I understand, criminals and law enforcement have very similar psychological profiles. We really shouldn't be able to tell the difference...


Probably why the cops and mafia used to work so well together.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2020)

I still think this virus has been here since at least December if not late November slowing creeping out. If Nov 17th is even truly the first test positive case. And I think my kid and wife picked it up at the McDonald's playground in early February. Maybe me too. There is no way to know because the urgent care I took the kid too just called it upper respiratory and was like "here eat this bubble gum amoxicillin and see if that does anything". 

I remember sitting in the room with the kid, staring at the flimsy printer paper haphazardly scotch taped to the cabinet "let the nurse know if you've traveled to China recently". And thinking no we haven't. yeah right that's 8k miles away. But now in hindsight it's like well we really are so connected to each other every day… I don't know the exact number but I bet you in 2 months there's a fuckton of people traveling between the us and China. The long asymptomatic stage and how contagious it appears to be. I think it's been here. I don't know. I think we were just in disbelief at how fast the world is connected. I'm pretty high. I hope you guys are healthy. I love you.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

*Amazon workers in six US warehouses reportedly test positive for COVID-19*
Amazon employees in at least six warehouses in the US have tested positive for COVID-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus, The Washington Post reported Tuesday. 








Amazon workers in six US warehouses reportedly test positive for COVID-19


The spike comes as consumers rely more heavily on the internet retailer for essential...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## wascaptain (Mar 25, 2020)

the virus outbreak is spreading through my state of louisiana.

i think its from the mix of people during mardi gras in new orleans. 

fixing to create 40 acres of social distance and move in to my camp.


address any mail to me at...

furthest out post:
island in the storm refuge
no where, la
70420


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2020)

​


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2020)

Meijer was the winner today. Boneless/skinless on sale $1.88, limit 2 packs. Plenty of dried beans/rice. Most dairy on shelf. Moderate supply frozen, name and store brands. No TP/lysol wipes (none in any other stores). Canned about 3/4 capacity. All dairy/fresh vegs except cabbage. Got an infrared portable heater and 2 warm mist humidifiers (80% off). Employees hustling to put stuff on shelf. Hand sanitizer stations around store. Smelled clean/bleachy

Walmart minimal stuff, no meat, out of canned and cereal. Out of most dairy. lots of stuff in aisles. Employees standing around in groups chatting.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 25, 2020)

Saw some awesome looking steaks in my local meat market for $20/pound yesterday.........


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Saw some awesome looking steaks in my local meat market for $20/pound yesterday.........


Our local store has T-bones for $7.99.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our local store has T-bones for $7.99.


$11.99 here


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> $11.99 here


Our store sells select meats a lot of times instead of choice, just less marbling.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2020)

Good time to be a criminal. Local heroin dealer here just busted with large amounts...He hasn't even been formally charged yet because all courts are closed in NY. Hell he might as well ramp up business and earn some $$ for a lawyer! I'm sure there's an extra large demand for opiods right about now!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Good time to be a criminal. Local heroin dealer here just busted with large amounts...He hasn't even been formally charged yet because all courts are closed in NY. Hell he might as well ramp up business and earn some $$ for a lawyer! I'm sure there's an extra large demand for opiods right about now!


This may actually belong in the Silver lining thread 

SH420


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

I expect to see lots of new growers


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Saw some awesome looking steaks in my local meat market for $20/pound yesterday.........


Prime?


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I expect to see lots of new growers


The current growers are the ones ramping up.
Fuck I wish I could get more 4ft Samsung strips. I'd be making a fortune... the couriers are still running


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our store sells select meats a lot of times instead of choice, just less marbling.



My new local meat and frozen stuff store.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Prime?


Not sure, but I don't think it was an exotic like kobi. I don't think they carry those cuts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our store sells select meats a lot of times instead of choice, just less marbling.


Ours does too, usually both, that was the select price. Albertsons is the nicest store in town; a Food for Less and two Smart&Finals are the others. We lost a Safeway and a Von's due to that debacle about 5-6yrs ago. Remember that Wash State chain that moved in and screwed everyone over; the laws governing grocery stores is crazy


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)

I draw the line at imported meat or chicken


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Ours does too, usually both, that was the select price. Albertsons is the nicest store in town; a Food for Less and two Smart&Finals are the others. We lost a Safeway and a Von's due to that debacle about 5-6yrs ago. Remember that Wash State chain that moved in and screwed everyone over; the laws governing grocery stores is crazy


Our little store is IGA, DG has no meats, the chain stores are about 15 mi one way.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> The current growers are the ones ramping up.
> Fuck I wish I could get more 4ft Samsung strips. I'd be making a fortune... the couriers are still running


The shutdowns in MA have closed rec sales; med card holders can still buy though. There is a lot of demand. I don't sell, but friends and family have been asking for handouts....... 

Starting from scratch, you are a minimum of three months away from a harvest. And if you don't know shit about growing, you will never get there.

Living your life 65 days at a time is kind of a hassle if you want to fill a short term demand.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Good time to be a criminal. Local heroin dealer here just busted with large amounts...He hasn't even been formally charged yet because all courts are closed in NY. Hell he might as well ramp up business and earn some $$ for a lawyer! I'm sure there's an extra large demand for opiods right about now!


One thing we learned from Vietnam and treating multisystem failure is that a bolus of morphine can help you. With ARDS we'd bolus morphine, this increased dilation around the lungs. This was a real hail mary but on occasion it worked. On the occasions it didn't it was an easier way to die than bolt upright in your bed bucking a ventilator.



https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/pdf/10.1161/01.CIR.54.2.335


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)

greg nr said:


> The shutdowns in MA have closed rec sales; med card holders can still buy though. There is a lot of demand. I don't sell, but friends and family have been asking for handouts.......
> 
> Starting from scratch, you are a minimum of three months away from a harvest. And if you don't know shit about growing, you will never get there.
> 
> Living your life 65 days at a time is kind of a hassle if you want to fill a short term demand.


Yeah but us guys with stock plants can cut clones and be done about 65 days from now, I'd rather try and not need the weed, than sit without 2 months from now.

I also don't sell weed, but I don't give it away for free either. You gonna be paying for whatever I need at the time, that's all.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

Going back to 100% vaping flower buds. No smoke


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)

I really heed to have my Tera fixed, Again!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> One thing we learned from Vietnam and treating multisystem failure is that a bolus of morphine can help you. With ARDS we'd bolus morphine, this increased dilation around the lungs. This was a real hail mary but on occasion it worked. On the occasions it didn't it was an easier way to die than bolt upright in your bed bucking a ventilator.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/pdf/10.1161/01.CIR.54.2.335


My only experience with Morphine was when I went in for stents, It was like an ton of pressure on my chest.

I still feel the nurse was a junkie and just hit me up with water.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2020)

Emergency COVID-19 bill, upping $27 billion in direct support to $52 billion, gets royal assent


As of Wednesday, there are 3,197 novel coronavirus cases and 27 deaths in Canada




nationalpost.com





Finally some good news! We've had more than a half million unemployment claims in the past week and they've processed less than 150,000. $2,000 won't come close to replacing the lost wages but it will keep our heads above water. 

$.65 per liter of gas today. That's $1.72 US per gallon.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> Yeah but us guys with stock plants can cut clones and be done about 65 days from now, I'd rather try and not need the weed, than sit without 2 months from now.
> 
> I also don't sell weed, but I don't give it away for free either. You gonna be paying for whatever I need at the time, that's all.


Yeah I have been hit pretty hard with requests for clones from friends/neighbors.....there's gonna be a lot of Cherry Pie out there this summer...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Emergency COVID-19 bill, upping $27 billion in direct support to $52 billion, gets royal assent
> 
> 
> As of Wednesday, there are 3,197 novel coronavirus cases and 27 deaths in Canada
> ...


What's the deal with Tim Horton's? I know it's chain eatery, what is it comparable to in the US?


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yeah I have been hit pretty hard with requests for clones from friends/neighbors.....there's gonna be a lot of Cherry Pie out there this summer...


Hey JJ, could you....just kidding.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Hey JJ, could you....just kidding.


You don't even have to ask brother.....how many u want?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the deal with Tim Horton's? I know it's chain eatery, what is it comparable to in the US?


It's a lot like dunkin donuts. Cheap low quality high fat/salt fast food and they're in almost every gas station. Their donuts were good when I was a kid but they're frozen now and microwaved in store. I think most people go for coffee. I do really like their peppermint tea.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Ours does too, usually both, that was the select price. Albertsons is the nicest store in town; a Food for Less and two Smart&Finals are the others. We lost a Safeway and a Von's due to that debacle about 5-6yrs ago. Remember that Wash State chain that moved in and screwed everyone over; the laws governing grocery stores is crazy


Lol you could always drive to the Vons in Atascadero


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol you could always drive to the Vons in Atascadero


Nope, I hate that town


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a lot like dunkin donuts. Cheap low quality high fat/salt fast food and they're in almost every gas station. Their donuts were good when I was a kid but they're frozen now and microwaved in store. I think most people go for coffee. I do really like their peppermint tea.


Hmmm, for some reason I thought it was more like a Denny's style outfit. Good name choice, sounds classier than it is lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You don't even have to ask brother.....how many u want?


I'm good actually, I have plenty of beans to pop. I'm thinking of shutting the room down for a bit to save money on electricity after this harvest with summer on the way. I'll have enough bud to last me a very long time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Was there a positive test?
> 
> I worry about getting a cold and think I'm going to die, how would you know now what you have now?
> 
> They need to test sample areas to statistically study the infection spread ASAP.


No testing in Colorado unless you’re a health care worker or intubated

both had the exact symptoms - dry hacking cough, fatigue, aches, fever

Wife took a week to kick it, daughter took a day to kick it

I’ve been exposed the whole time and not one symptom. Whenever they get sick I usually follow but not this time

lucky


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope, I hate that town


Eh, they’re pretty much the same to me. What’s the difference? About 20 minutes down the freeway? Haha


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm, for some reason I thought it was more like a Denny's style outfit. Good name choice, sounds classier than it is lol


Not long ago I read that they're planning on stopping food and just doing drinks and baked goods. I've never been to Denny's. All the super 8 hotels here have one in them.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> dunkin donuts.


They shut down our local doughnut shop. My friend kept saying they should have combined with the local yogurt shop named "Lick a Lotta Yogurt", the doughnut store was called "Pink Box" ...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol you could always drive to the Vons in Atascadero


Good to see you Meta! How is the critical penis supply holding?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you Meta! How is the critical penis supply holding?


Oh, I always have a surplus of dix hanging around...


----------



## Kushash (Mar 25, 2020)

Went to the vet yesterday for my 12 year old german shepard.
It was good to see Dr. Yach at the West Flamingo animal hospital.
He could have retired years ago but loves his work, I've known him for 30 years.

Won't go into details about Tiberius just the details on how the virus has changed things.
Tiberius was named after James T. Kirk not the General. 





Reading these two notes we called and were told someone would get us to come in when they were ready for us.

An attendant came out and we walked in weighed him and went straight to the room where the same person took all the start up info and checked some basic things like temp.

We left him for a couple hours and when the DR called to give some details we went back to pick him up.
We paid from the car with a credit card and an assistant brought him out to the car with his meds.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 25, 2020)

ANC said:


> The current growers are the ones ramping up.


Fortunately I started this back in November, cuz' I wanted to finally take a summer break after a decade.
Now everyone ran me out, so I keep planting.
Plus now I'm not sure if I can go anywhere this summer.
So, grow grow grow!
Hmm, doubt they'll close forest preserves; maybe I'll do that again too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, they’re pretty much the same to me. What’s the difference? About 20 minutes down the freeway? Haha


1) The layout, every thing is along El Camino so parking is rough; 2) it lives up to the local name "Atrashcadero", 3) very aggressive traffic/parking enforcement; 4) and the city gov't are weenies and whiners. They quash any new business moving in with unreasonable additional taxes and conditions. A lot of places first tried to set up in Atas, it was too onerous so they'd go to the unincorporated area near Templeton or to Paso. After a while the Atas gov't realized the tax revenues they lost and tried to get the county to pass a law that N. county cities had to share that revenue with each other. It didn't pass lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> They shut down our local doughnut shop. My friend kept saying they should have combined with the local yogurt shop named "Lick a Lotta Yogurt", the doughnut store was called "Pink Box" ...


Shut down for the virus? I think I live in bizarro world. Tim Horton's, liquor stores and beer stores are considered essential services.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 25, 2020)

I have to take my mom to the urologist tomorrow as she's pretty sure she has yet another UTI a-brewin'

That place is horrible enough without the threat of coronavirus


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not long ago I read that they're planning on stopping food and just doing drinks and baked goods. I've never been to Denny's. All the super 8 hotels here have one in them.


Meh, you haven't missed anything. It's a sit down basic food place, breakfast lunch dinner; a meat and potatoes kinda place. Its good while on a road trip and you just want something substantial to eat; however, unless you get heartburn you'll forget you ate there in a few hours; i.e. the food is that memorable lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)

Finally found a cool enough mask,


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> My only experience with Morphine was when I went in for stents, It was like an ton of pressure on my chest.
> 
> I still feel the nurse was a junkie and just hit me up with water.


fuckers didn't; give me any morphine for mine, but it didn't hurt.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> No testing in Colorado unless you’re a health care worker or intubated
> 
> both had the exact symptoms - dry hacking cough, fatigue, aches, fever
> 
> ...


Best of luck. They test people around here for flu to rule out 19.

My daughter and grandson had the flu about a month ago, grandson tested pos for flu. 

Daughter got what he had. Lucky break.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have to take my mom to the urologist tomorrow as she's pretty sure she has yet another UTI a-brewin'
> 
> That place is horrible enough without the threat of coronavirus


Since she has a history, this one time might they just eRX her prescriptions in so you only have to take her in if she doesn't respond?

Sorry you guys are going through this. It's a bad time to have any illness.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

***Takes 50 more wedding cake clones***

this is getting out of hand... Demand ^^^^^^^


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

*Karl-Anthony Towns says mother is in a coma after contracting COVID-19*
Minnesota Timberwolves center Karl-Anthony Towns says his mother is hospitalized and in a medically-induced coma after contracting the new coronavirus. 








Karl-Anthony Towns says mother is in a coma after contracting COVID-19


Minnesota Timberwolves center Karl-Anthony Towns says his mother is hospitalized and in a medically-induced coma after contracting the new coronavirus.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2020)

_"On Tuesdays and Thursdays, ALDI stores will open at 8:30 a.m. and reserve the first hour of business for vulnerable shoppers. This includes senior citizens, expectant mothers and those with underlying health concerns". _


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

*Atlanta mayor says ICU units are at "full capacity"*

ATLANTA, Ga. (CBS46) Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms offered some dire news on Tuesday, telling CBS46 that intensive care units across the city are at "full capacity.








Atlanta mayor says ICU units are at "full capacity"


Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms offered some dire news on Tuesday, telling CBS46 that intensive care units across the city are at "full capacity."




www.cbs46.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"On Tuesdays and Thursdays, ALDI stores will open at 8:30 a.m. and reserve the first hour of business for vulnerable shoppers. This includes senior citizens, expectant mothers and those with underlying health concerns". _


They had the ground beef chubs I break down to feed my ravens. The ravens would be pissed if I ran out of ground beef for them. Then I'd have a real catastrophe on my hands.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They had the ground beef chubs I break down to feed my ravens. The ravens would be pissed if I ran out of ground beef for them. Then I'd have a real catastrophe on my hands.


Do you eat the ravens?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Do you eat the ravens?


LOL I can see where this is going! Do you name your trout?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I can see where this is going! Do you name your trout?


Dammit. Thought I was gonna get ya.

And yes, "Mortimus the destroyer" is happy I release him every time I catch that fucker.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Dammit. Thought I was gonna get ya.
> 
> And yes, "Mortimus the destroyer" is happy I release him every time I catch that fucker.


50/50 sugar and salt inside and rubbed on the outside in a ziplock for an hr or two. Rince in ice cold water and then smoke.......freakin awesome!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the deal with Tim Horton's? I know it's chain eatery, what is it comparable to in the US?



I thought it was an old baseball player for a sec.

Tragic story, rising star had a mental breakdown.

Left in mid season in '69 or '70, never played again and he could hit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2020)

close he was a hockey player


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> close he was a hockey player


No shit? Cool!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Going back to 100% vaping flower buds. No smoke


I did the same thing this week...Broke out my arizer and put the rolling papers away!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4513438
> I thought it was an old baseball player for a sec.
> 
> Tragic story, rising star had a mental breakdown.
> ...


Cleveland? Made me remember Rocky Colavito


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2020)

https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/coronavirus/doctors-reveal-new-coronavirus-symptoms/2261212/?_osource=SocialFlowFB_BAYBrand


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Do you eat the ravens?


Her eating crow? I doubt it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Her eating crow? I doubt it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Her eating crow? I doubt it.


Off to make lunch! So far corvids are off the menu.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2020)

Lol!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3211434702214601


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They had the ground beef chubs I break down to feed my ravens. The ravens would be pissed if I ran out of ground beef for them. Then I'd have a real catastrophe on my hands.


Our ravens are too busy eating dead moose.
The snow is so deep many are starving, so they congregate on the roads and railroad tracks.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Our ravens are too busy eating dead moose.
> The snow is so deep many are starving, so they congregate on the roads and railroad tracks.


there's no Moose in Bakersfield.......I've been to Bakersfield


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a friend of mine in Seattle that is recovering from Covid-19.
He had to jump through some serious hoops to get tested, meanwhile exposing far too many people to the virus, IMHO.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

Well fuckkkk. I’m thinking it’s time this grape pie goes into flower. (Nipple high in a 20 gallon pot)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 50/50 sugar and salt inside and rubbed on the outside in a ziplock for an hr or two. Rince in ice cold water and then smoke.......freakin awesome!


I brine mine and smoke the hell out of it- the tails are almost like jerky


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> there's no Moose in Bakersfield.......I've been to Bakersfield


Right you are. I have seen a few moose knuckles walking around.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Our ravens are too busy eating dead moose.
> The snow is so deep many are starving, so they congregate on the roads and railroad tracks.


Ahhh that's sad but we need the snow desperately.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 50/50 sugar and salt inside and rubbed on the outside in a ziplock for an hr or two. Rince in ice cold water and then smoke.......freakin awesome!


Trout taste like shit. If I’m eating fish it’s from the ocean.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I brine mine and smoke the hell out of it- the tails are almost like jerky
> 
> View attachment 4513486


That looks awesome.......yum


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Trout taste like shit. If I’m eating fish it’s from the ocean.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4513500
> 
> View attachment 4513499


That’s the stuff.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Looks like Globally we are running right around 15% mortality rate......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just known cases. I'm sure it's less than that. Gotta think a lot of people aren't getting tested. Some may have had it and didn't know. 

SH420


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4513500
> 
> View attachment 4513499


Just now dropped trailer on ball and threw in cooler!!
Next on list: Boat Launch


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's just known cases. I'm sure it's less than that. Gotta think a lot of people aren't getting tested. Some may have had it and didn't know.
> 
> SH420


 I suspect many who have died from "flu" or "pneumonia" recently may have succumbed to Covid-19 and just not tested for it...
These are know outcomes from know cases =15%


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Trout taste like shit. If I’m eating fish it’s from the ocean.


I love it......I'll eat any of it. Maybe ya just gotta try it a different way......or not.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

I simply told the checker at my grocery store yesterday “thanks for all you guys are doing right now”. She looked like she was about to cry. 

She said “thank you. Most people are just calling corporate on us for not having toilet paper”. 

Definitely showing a lot of people’s true colors right now.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love it......I'll eat any of it. Maybe ya just gotta try it a different way......or not.


It’s not terrible. At best it taste like chicken. I have a hard on for WILD trout conservation. That’s why everyone harasses me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that was normal in my day. My dad never said please to me until I came home from the Army


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I simply told the checker at my grocery store yesterday “thanks for all you guys are doing right now”.


I did that this morning with every employee I saw


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They had the ground beef chubs I break down to feed my ravens. The ravens would be pissed if I ran out of ground beef for them. Then I'd have a real catastrophe on my hands.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It’s not terrible. At best it taste like chicken. I have a hard on for WILD trout conservation. That’s why everyone harasses me.


We harass you BECAUSE we want to see your hard on


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love it......I'll eat any of it. Maybe ya just gotta try it a different way......or not.


We just put salt and pepper in the cavity and in the corn meal and fry them up.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> We harass you BECAUSE we want to see your hard on


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It’s not terrible. At best it taste like chicken. I have a hard on for WILD trout conservation. That’s why everyone harasses me.


I have NO problem with that, especially with browns because they will never be stocked again. They are on their own to reproduce naturally.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2020)

I may have a line on some ventilators.

There may be some side slight minor side effects.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have NO problem with that, especially with browns because they will never be stocked again. They are on their own to reproduce naturally.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/F7zOW1O


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, that was normal in my day. My dad never said please to me until I came home from the Army


My dad NEVER said please to anyone. Other parents were fully allowed to manhandle other people's kids when they fucked up. I remember playing with matches lighting shit on fire under my buddy's porch. His dad caught us and smacked him around, then smacked me, and dragged me up to his place. He then called my dad to tell him what happened, then my dad smacked the shit out of me when I got home. Two beatings for one crime, the 70s were awesome...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

It’s the wifeys bday today. Been rough planning anything. 

Had her breakfast delivered and filled her with mimosas and marijuana. Then dick. 

Sushi take out later with cocktails and much more dick.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm feeling okay today. I slept on and off all day yesterday - I'd wake up, do something simple like tidying up for 20 minutes, and then the fatigue would hit and I'd nap for 90 minutes. Rinse and repeat. Only slight body aches other than the fatigue, I feel very lucky to have such mild symptoms. My appetite comes and goes, which is fine with me. Since I can't work out yet I don't want to become a fat ass. I have a super cool stationary bike coming tomorrow, thought I'd buy myself a new toy to play with since I'll be living inside for the foreseeable future. Looking forward to assembling it. It's gonna be a bitch getting it upstairs by myself, can't ask anyone for help - "Hey Johnny, would you stop by to help me move this thing real quick. You should know that I have the virus and I'm highly contagious. No? Didn't think so. Have a good one..."


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It’s the wifeys bday today. Been rough planning anything.
> 
> Had her breakfast delivered and filled her with mimosas and marijuana. Then dick.
> 
> Sushi take out later with cocktails and much more dick.


My wife's is the 31st. She's pretty sketched out about everything. She doesn't leave the house, save for the balcony. She doesn't want no Amazon, no takeout. No outside contact. So she's just going to get dick and be fine with it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It’s the wifeys bday today. Been rough planning anything.
> 
> Had her breakfast delivered and filled her with mimosas and marijuana. Then dick.
> 
> Sushi take out later with cocktails and much more dick.



Please say happy birthday from us to your wife's boobs. Cleavage pics please to get us through this difficult time. Doesn't have to be of your wife, yours will do...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Trout taste like shit. If I’m eating fish it’s from the ocean.


Your first mistake was naming them!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Tyler gets it! Y'all owe me your lives for keeping the corvids sated.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Your first mistake was naming them!


Samson McTrouty hates you.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My wife's is the 31st. She's pretty sketched out about everything. She doesn't leave the house, save for the balcony. She doesn't want no Amazon, no takeout. No outside contact. So she's just going to get dick and be fine with it.


At this point I think both I and the wife are feeling

I haven’t seen a soul in weeks aside from grocery workers. I’m quarantined. I’m washing my hands. I’m shaving my balls. 

But there’s only so much I’m willing to do.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Samson McTrouty hates you.


I read that as Salmon.... Which is sad because he sounds DELICIOUS and I'm sure I'd LOVE him.

You know I just tease the fuck outta you because I love you ;D


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Trout taste like shit. If I’m eating fish it’s from the ocean.


Pan fried in butter, next to a campfire with the family, pretty delicious with fewer dioxins and ppm of mercury than most ocean predator species.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Pan fried in butter,


Bacon grease.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Bacon grease.


Penis butter.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Please say happy birthday from us to your wife's boobs. Cleavage pics please to get us through this difficult time. Doesn't have to be of your wife, yours will do...


I just showed her this and she’s laughing out loud


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2020)

We always do walleye in peanut oil .


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It’s not terrible. At best it taste like chicken. I have a hard on for WILD trout conservation. That’s why everyone harasses me.


I totally get that. I have some close friends that work in the fly industry. From guides to designers.....all are on the same page with conservation........but we do all have that one recipe....or 10 lol. I love me some fresh fish.....but a very high percentage is catch and release.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4513578


Did you open the window and say hi?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you open the window and say hi?


I found that pic on fb. I would have offered the poor guy some tp


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/YflpUx7


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> [


I hate autoplay shit! Then go to click pause and end up going to their site......such a stupid scammy way to get views......


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I keep waiting for someone to cough, they'd run like cockroaches when the light is turned on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Funny....even the way the water hits the beach looks like a perfect set of sand covered tits!........fuckin kids are going to bed early!


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> sand covered tits!


Those taste crunchy...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> At this point I think both I and the wife are feeling
> View attachment 4513550
> I haven’t seen a soul in weeks aside from grocery workers. I’m quarantined. I’m washing my hands. I’m shaving my balls.
> 
> But there’s only so much I’m willing to do.


So no anal bleaching? I think it's a must in these times... lol, like it wasn't before. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Those taste crunchy...


Silica helps the stem grow huge!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So no anal bleaching? I think it's a must in these times... lol, like it wasn't before.
> 
> SH420


Do you wax before bleach? or just go blonde?


----------



## greg nr (Mar 25, 2020)

We are now within 10,000 cases of overtaking italy and 16,000 cases of taking number 1 from china. We will be number One!!!!!

MURICA FIRST!

Well, exzxcept for 20,000 or so respirators we are sending to north korea after kim said nice things about fearless leader today.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

"A man can fail many times,but he isn't a failure until he begins to blame someone else." --John Burroughs


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you wax before bleach? or just go blonde?


Manscaping saves TP.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Manscaping saves TP.


I'll trim up for special occasions......but I like a full head of hair when it's cold out.......


----------



## greg nr (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Manscaping saves TP.


I don't trust myself with a razor. I'd need the help of a good hairstylist.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I don't trust myself with a razor. I'd need the help of a good hairstylist.


Rear view mirror.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Shit sucks coming back in!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you wax before bleach? or just go blonde?


Oh... I was just doing it to keep my butthole clean... safer than swallowing it and hoping it has the same effect on the way out. 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Manscaping saves TP.



Dingleberries be Damned!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2020)

A bunny and a bear were taking a shit together in the woods. The bear asked the bunny, "Does shit stick to your fur when you do that?" The bunny replied, "Nope!" So the bear wiped his ass with the bunny.



I know it's old. Fuck you, I'm sick...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh... I was just doing it to keep my butthole clean... safer than swallowing it and hoping it has the same effect on the way out.
> 
> SH420


No one like a dirty butthole...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> A bunny and a bear were taking a shit together in the woods. The bear asked the bunny, "Does shit stick to your fur when you do that?" The bunny replied, "Nope!" So the bear wiped his ass with the bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's old. Fuck you, I'm sick...


It's old but still a good one!


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> A bunny and a bear were taking a shit together in the woods. The bear asked the bunny, "Does shit stick to your fur when you do that?" The bunny replied, "Nope!" So the bear wiped his ass with the bunny.
> I know it's old. Fuck you, I'm sick...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


>



That's likely how we got in this mess in the first place


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's likely how we got in this mess in the first place


He didn't eat it afterwards, and I don't think a bat would buy off on that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> He didn't eat it afterwards, and I don't think a bat would buy off on that.


He could have thrown it at the bat. What do you think?


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He could have thrown it at the bat. What do you think?


Bats are amazing fliers, I doubt anyone could hit one.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4513830
> 
> SH420


Just watched Lego batman! Funny shit!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just watched Lego batman! Funny shit!


That's a pretty funny movie. I've watched it a couple times. Will Arnett voiced Batman. He did a really good job. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4513845
> 
> SH420


 Shit man.....your right.


----------



## haloman420 (Mar 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> My doctor just started me on Breo Elipta inhaler, and i have been afraid to use it thinking it may promote Covid 19! Plus i have been a little ill feeling ever since i went to the doctors...Swollen glands, scratchy eyes, etc....Hopefully just a cold, but who knows...plus i am in NY, the most infected state in the country...and supposed to leave on a cruise out of NYC in about 10 days!  My 5 friends I am going with all think i'm a big baby and they all want to go still, and one of them is an RN traveling with her child!!


So how'd that go for you? Just interested.


----------



## haloman420 (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4513845
> 
> SH420


Real shit.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 25, 2020)

*Never fear! Death panels are on the way!*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/03/25/coronavirus-patients-do-not-resucitate/

They are talking about making all coronavirus patients DNR. They truly are asking healthcare workers to put their lives on the line for their jobs.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Bats are amazing fliers, I doubt anyone could hit one.


Then it's about time we tried, for science! 'MURICA hell yeah.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Please no politics or they will move this thread there.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's a pretty funny movie. I've watched it a couple times. Will Arnett voiced Batman. He did a really good job.
> 
> SH420


Will Arnett was so fucking funny in Arrested Development. You expect me to fight coronavirus in my 33 hundred dollar suit COME ON!


----------



## greg nr (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Then it's about time we tried, for science! 'MURICA hell yeah.


Nah, they are too much fun to watch. I love to get my haze on and sit out by the pool at night and watch the damned little buggers chase bugs in the lights. It's like being in the cockpit of a tye fighter chasing an imperial fighter.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

Believe it or not, I accidentally hooked a bat fly fishing once. They come out at dusk and pick off the same bugs the fish are rising to.

Caught a frog once too on accident but that was much less surprising.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Nah, they are too much fun to watch. I love to get my haze on and sit out by the pool at night and watch the damned little buggers chase bugs in the lights. It's like being in the cockpit of a tye fighter chasing an imperial fighter.


PLUS they eat a shitload of bugs, mosquitoes included. I would make a bat box, but the wasps would take it over.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Believe it or not, I accidentally hooked a bat fly fishing once. They come out at dusk and pick off the same bugs the fish are rising to.
> 
> Caught a frog once too on accident but that was much less surprising.


I could see that, bet you didn't eat it though...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Nah, they are too much fun to watch. I love to get my haze on and sit out by the pool at night and watch the damned little buggers chase bugs in the lights. It's like being in the cockpit of a tye fighter chasing an imperial fighter.


When I was very young, and very energetic, I'd chase them around my backyard with a broom. Never hit a one of them. They are fun flyers to watch.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4513871


Ahhh Clayton we could use him around right now.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 25, 2020)

Sounds like kaiser found a more lucrative way to bill for the meds.... sounds like kaiser.









A Woman With Lupus Said Her Health Care Provider Is Stopping Her Chloroquine Prescription And Thanked Her For The “Sacrifice”


"The fact that they thanked me for my 'sacrifice' is disturbing," she told BuzzFeed News. "I never agreed to sacrifice my health and possibly my life and cannot believe that I am being forced to do so."




www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Politics, down the hall to the left or is it right. Fuck I dunno right now. Good space tomatoes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> PLUS they eat a shitload of bugs, mosquitoes included. I would make a bat box, but the wasps would take it over.


Not if you kept a bat in there


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2020)

Ever wanna see a bat tornado, come to Texas there are 2 spots here where thousands and thousands of bats are. One collection is under a bridge near Austin and they show up on radars down here. They're both amazing sights to see. And if u want fresh poop u can get that to.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ever wanna see a bat tornado, come to Texas there are 2 spots here where thousands and thousands of bats are. One collection is under a bridge near Austin and they show up on radars down here. They're both amazing sights to see. And if u want fresh poop u can get that to.


Sacramento bats.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Sacramento bats.....


Cool, thanks jj, didn't think u guys had the same. Don't get much out of state you know.

There is a cave in hill country, not to far from here, they come out of the ground in a tornado effect. Farmers that direction keep houses to help them with crops too. Which is cool.

How are those scissors these days?


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> How are those scissors these days?


I'll bet they are longing to be held.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Cool, thanks jj, didn't think u guys had the same. Don't get much out of state you know.
> 
> There is a cave in hill country, not to far from here, they come out of the ground in a tornado effect. Farmers that direction keep houses to help them with crops too. Which is cool.
> 
> How are those scissors these days?


it's all good bro, take care of yourself and please be safe....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it's all good bro, take care of yourself and please be safe....


You to bro, you too.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Sacramento bats.....


Sharp Shinned or Coopers Hawk getting dinner. They like my bird feeder...lol.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ever wanna see a bat tornado, come to Texas there are 2 spots here where thousands and thousands of bats are. One collection is under a bridge near Austin and they show up on radars down here. They're both amazing sights to see. And if u want fresh poop u can get that to.


I was in Austin for the Solar Challenge (solar car race) and I seem to recall a sign about the bats but we did not have time to do any sightseeing.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2020)

haloman420 said:


> So how'd that go for you? Just interested.


 Lets see....the cruise was cancelled...I should be bellied up to a bar in the Bahamas right now, instead of isolating alone in my home.

The Breo inhaler I decided to skip for now. Not sure if I had a reaction to the flu shot or what but I have not felt right, but no cough or fever so hopefully it's just a cold...Plus I'm a huge hypochondriac sometimes I think, lol. Thank God for xanax... 

I'm still kicking, so far...I'm not in NYC, I'm a few hours away from there, thankfully!! Thanks for asking!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2020)

*Military Imposes 60-Day Coronavirus Ban on Troops Coming Home From Overseas*








Military Imposes 60-Day Coronavirus Ban on Troops Coming Home From Overseas


Servicemembers who expected to return to the U.S. at the end of their rotation may be forced to stay in the Middle East for up to two months, a source tells The Daily Beast.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Kushash (Mar 25, 2020)

We have bats in the neighborhood at dusk here.
Last summer I started noticing hoards of dragon flies showing up late in the day a few hours before the bats showed up.
At 1st I was like cool, my switch the way I treat my landscape was paying off not killing the good bugs.
I could see them swoop down and take a bug out of the air when I had the angle to see the tiny bugs in the reflected sunlight.
Turns out it was summer and the house purchased as an investment next door allowed their pool to go green and a mosquito issue developed, after knowing the problem I spotted mosquitos all over. My cellar spiders were having a party, it was a cellar spider baby boom that was actually cool.
Called the county and it was resolved quickly. Didn't give too shits about contacting the owner if they were going to allow something like that. A conversation would not have went well. No problems other than that and I have been in contact with the owners sister who lives there part time since with no issues and never mentioned it to her. If they were wondering who called it would be obvious from the angle of the pictures taken by the inspector.
Cellar spiders were probably depressed afterwards but all is well unless we have to go through it again this summer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Military Imposes 60-Day Coronavirus Ban on Troops Coming Home From Overseas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know where they got their numbers from.








U.S. military restricts movement for thousands of personnel due to coronavirus


The fast-spreading coronavirus has forced the U.S. military to restrict the movement of thousands of personnel in the regions overseas most exposed to the virus: Asia, Europe and the Middle East, U.S. military commands tell Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't know where they got their numbers from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya I just wish the administration would be open and honest to the American people 
I heard an increase of two fold in actives in two days ..it will get worse given Military pride 
Be prepared for much bigger numbers given Pentagon reports 
Stay safe


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4513830
> 
> SH420


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> When I was very young, and very energetic, I'd chase them around my backyard with a broom. Never hit a one of them. They are fun flyers to watch.


When I was a little boy, just outside Bakersfield, we would find a dead bat on the playground, at least a couple of times a year..
Someone would usually end up grabbing a stick and invariably throw the bat into the hair of the closest bystander.
Before the bat assaulted child could find an authority figure to tattle, the process was usually repeated numerous times with a few brave boys picking up the bat with their bare hands, squashing it, kicking it before being stopped by a teacher.

The bat was then collected and sent to a lab for testing. The children involved were later pulled from class and sent to the nurse for further analysis, if the bat tested positive for rabies.
Supposedly, all the bats in Kern County would test positive for rabies. So any child with cuts on their hands would then recieve the battery of injections in their stomach to cure them of a possible case of rabies.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

Various stars that have tested positive with the virus - 










Photos from Stars With Coronavirus - E! Online


Photos from Stars With Coronavirus




www.eonline.com


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Let the price gouging begin!! Just went for a gallon of generic bleach. Last week it was $2.99...this week $4.99 for the same exact bottle! And the governor said he wouldn't allow price gouging.  Hand sanitizer is no where to be found...Supposedly the state has prisoners MAKING it now, but it's not for sale to the public. Hey, at least people are finally washing their hands...well at least some people.


I don't think this person is worried about washing there hands although they definitely should be, lol. A buddy shared this to me earlier. Imagine using the pump after that, unbeknownst to the fuckery that just took place


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love it......I'll eat any of it. Maybe ya just gotta try it a different way......or not.


Walleye on today’s menu.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

Even our elders be gangsta in Chiraq!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10216489039600320


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Even our elders be gangsta in Chiraq!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen sister...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2020)

http://imgur.com/FObo4og


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Even our elders be gangsta in Chiraq!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s why the younger generation refer to their mom/pop as their OG. My mom used to pull up in my hood looking for me. She got there before I did lol. When I did get there my big homies told me to go home. She scared them....stone cold killers lmao.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

An Overview of US Navy Hospital Ships — Naval Order


Hospital ships of many types have been part of the United States Navy at least since 1798. Whether providing medical support to deployed troops or offering critical care and humanitarian assistance in the wake of tragedy, serving aboard a Navy hospital ship is one of the most unique experie




www.navalorder.org


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Good to see you're feeling better Tyler


----------



## Kushash (Mar 26, 2020)

A Missouri man was arrested and charged with a felony after police say he posted a video of himself licking merchandise at Walmart and making a "coronavirus statement." 

Cody Pfister was arrested on Monday in Warrenton, Missouri, and *charged with making a second-degree terrorist threat*, according to the Warrenton Police Department.









'Who's scared of coronavirus?' Missouri man arrested, charged with licking Walmart merchandise


A 26-year-old man was arrested after police say he recorded himself licking merchandise at Walmart and asking "Who's scared of coronavirus?"



www.usatoday.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ever wanna see a bat tornado, come to Texas there are 2 spots here where thousands and thousands of bats are. One collection is under a bridge near Austin and they show up on radars down here. They're both amazing sights to see. And if u want fresh poop u can get that to.


I don't know much about bat tornadoes but those black things flying around right after sunset aren't birds.

Everybody has a bat flew into the house story around here.

I used to go to Skyline Drive in Virginia, a 100 mile long national park on top of a mountain.

You can get off and go through the 7 or so caverns underneath. They all have signs, 'Don't touch the stalactites, stalagmites or bats'.

I have a new insight now as to why. Not that I ever had any inclination to touch a bunch of bats hanging upside down in a cave.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't know much about bat tornadoes but those black things flying around right after sunset aren't birds.
> 
> Everybody has a bat flew into the house story around here.
> 
> ...


When I lived in Big Bear Lake I had one get in my garage. I used a fishing net to capture it and move it outside my garage


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you're feeling better Tyler


Ditto on those well wishes...and that BADMAN vid was the funniest shit I've seen for a minute


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Ditto on those well wishes...and that BADMAN vid was the funniest shit I've seen for a minute


Good to see you here Dannyboy ;D we miss your smiling face


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ever wanna see a bat tornado, come to Texas there are 2 spots here where thousands and thousands of bats are.


That sounds pretty cool except for the Texas part


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2020)

If you're bored and want to listen to something different, check out The Topical podcast from The Onion.

Hilarious.

They had a good one about podcasts causing deafness. It slowly faded out until you couldn't hear it. Another one was about cyber bullying. The expert suggested to just go up in person and call them a little bitch. 

Sounds like you're listening to NPR until you pay attention.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 26, 2020)

40,000 NY health care workers answer Cuomo’s call for coronavirus ‘surge’


Cuomo called earlier this month for qualified volunteers to join the ranks, and New York's newest heroes responded in droves.




nypost.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2020)

Kushash said:


> 40,000 NY health care workers answer Cuomo’s call for coronavirus ‘surge’
> 
> 
> Cuomo called earlier this month for qualified volunteers to join the ranks, and New York's newest heroes responded in droves.
> ...


Gee just when people were rationalizing not sending him the 40k vents he asked for because they didn't have enough healthcare workers to run them LOL


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't know much about bat tornadoes but those black things flying around right after sunset aren't birds.
> 
> Everybody has a bat flew into the house story around here.
> 
> ...





curious2garden said:


> When I lived in Big Bear Lake I had one get in my garage. I used a fishing net to capture it and move it outside my garage


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

This is stunning. It gave me the chills and made me cry -


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

Left the Desert Fortress today to hit the bank and forage. One store had ground beef, another had a case of dogshit precursor, and a third had jumbo eggs. I don’t feel as besieged any more.

I visited my favorite gastropub and got me a beer cheeseburger and some beer to go RPT beer to go.

Heavy truck traffic was robust, at or near usual levels. Car traffic was maybe 1/3 usual levels. It was nice to get out, though Motherf Nature served me a goddamn headwind both ways.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> dogshit precursor


lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Left the Desert Fortress today to hit the bank and forage. One store had ground beef, another had a case of dogshit precursor, and a third had jumbo eggs. I don’t feel as besieged any more.
> 
> I visited my favorite gastropub and got me a beer cheeseburger and some beer to go RPT beer to go.
> 
> Heavy truck traffic was robust, at or near usual levels. Car traffic was maybe 1/3 usual levels. It was nice to get out, though Motherf Nature served me a goddamn headwind both ways.


Are the dining rooms in restaurants still open there? Traffic here is almost non existent. I took this pic coming back from my parents, that's the 401, the busiest highway in North America.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> lol


Boyo gets only the finest. 2:1 ground beef to “Beneful” wet food. For a Silky Terrier he has something of an iron gut.

I am currently testing the premise by feeding him lotsa little bits of crap (French fries with cheese sauce andor chipotle mayo). Let’s see if his awesome continence holds.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are the dining rooms in restaurants still open there? Traffic here is almost non existent. I took this pic coming back from my parents, that's the 401, the busiest highway in North America.
> 
> View attachment 4514613


The dining room was the pick up and pay point. The photo shows the place spookily empty.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Boyo gets only the finest. 2:1 ground beef to “Beneful” wet food. For a Silky Terrier he has something of an iron gut.
> 
> I am currently testing the premise by feeding him lotsa little bits of crap (French fries with cheese sauce andor chipotle mayo). Let’s see if his awesome continence holds.


Uh one to two.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The dining room was the pick up and pay point. The photo shows the place spookily empty.


For a second I was like what photo? It's in the silver linings thread.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

Our Mayor just ordered closed all parks, our lakefront, and my fav bike trail, the 606. As crazy as that sounds, I support her decision. This is what our city looked like on beautiful, sunny and warm yesterday...







Police are fining people $500 a pop for such actions. Here's an article - Chicago fines scofflaws


We were doing so well, too. Here's what we looked like just a few days ago -






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> For a second I was like what photo? It's in the silver linings thread.


Oops


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> For a second I was like what photo? It's in the silver linings thread.


He's still giddy about finding the ground beef and jumbo eggs.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> He's still giddy about finding the ground beef and jumbo eggs.


It was a big morale booster for me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It was a big morale booster for me.


I was leaving the store the other day after scoring(!) eggs and chicken (on sale) and felt like I was harnessing my inner late 80's babushka returning from market.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I was leaving the store the other day after scoring(!) eggs and chicken (on sale) and felt like I was harnessing my inner late 80's babushka returning from market.


The line at Aldi (gatekeeper only letting people in in proportion to people coming out) put me in mind of shopping in the USSR, and made me grateful that I never had such an experience til now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The line at Aldi (gatekeeper only letting people in in proportion to people coming out) put me in mind of shopping in the USSR, and made me grateful that I never had such an experience til now.


да товарищ где водка


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

File under “people can be awesome” ...

The proprietor of that gastropub chatted with me while assembling and ringing up my order. I described my shopping finds to him “ but nobody had any toilet paper.

He asked me “do you need some? I can give you some.”

I declined (I am a slow user and should be good til like July.)

But what a kind and generous offer.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> да товарищ где водка


had to look up “gde”


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

So last night was fucked up for me. Thank you guys for warning me that this shit can get worse even after feeling better. After feeling pretty good all day yesterday, I started feeling a new kind of funky. It was as if after a couple of days of letting the virus sit in me, my body finally decided to really off this thing. I got chills and tossed and turned sweaty and uncomfortable all night. Like non-stop sweat and aches. The really weird thing is that I never registered a fever! I checked my temp every hour, but I was incredibly a little _cooler_ than usual. When I finally got up, the sweating had stopped, and I just felt fatigued and a little achy again. I feel okay now, and I'm just looking out for what this thing is going to do next. This is still nothing compared to that H1N1 I had a decade ago. I haven't been hungry yet today, so I just made a triple dose of my superfood drinks of Green Vibrance and Miracle Reds and sipped that down. Now I feel much better and I'm getting hungry, so I'm gonna go make a nice, big breakfast. My immune system is awesome, and I haven't been sick at all in over 3 years. I believe it's the reason this is hitting me in a relatively mild fashion. But it is no joke, I can see why so many are dying. Keep practicing all those safety measures, and I'll keep you updated on my daily recovery process. Go Team Humanity!


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

Replenished the beer stock and picked up a 4 pack of TP at DG, most of the TP shelf was empty. Edit, good to hear Tyler.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So last night was fucked up for me. Thank you guys for warning me that this shit can get worse even after feeling better. After feeling pretty good all day yesterday, I started feeling a new kind of funky. It was as if after a couple of days of letting the virus sit in me, my body finally decided to really off this thing. I got chills and tossed and turned sweaty and uncomfortable all night. Like non-stop sweat and aches. The really weird thing is that I never registered a fever! I checked my temp every hour, but I was incredibly a little _cooler_ than usual. When I finally got up, the sweating had stopped, and I just felt fatigued and a little achy again. I feel okay now, and I'm just looking out for what this thing is going to do next. This is still nothing compared to that H1N1 I had a decade ago. I haven't been hungry yet today, so I just made a triple dose of my superfood drinks of Green Vibrance and Miracle Reds and sipped that down. Now I feel much better and I'm getting hungry, so I'm gonna go make a nice, big breakfast. My immune system is awesome, and I haven't been sick at all in over 3 years. I believe it's the reason this is hitting me in a relatively mild fashion. But it is no joke, I can see why so many are dying. Keep practicing all those safety measures, and I'll keep you updated on my daily recovery process. Go Team Humanity!


That staying in bed and resting is no shit. Keep yourself hydrated and us updated.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Replenished the beer stock and picked up a 4 pack of TP at DG, most of the TP shelf was empty. Edit, good to hear Tyler.


There's going to be a shit load (pun intended) of TP everywhere in a month.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> There's going to be a shit load (pun intended) of TP everywhere in a month.


I don't know why the stores haven't restricted the number of large packs of TP people can buy, who needs 150 rolls of TP?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4514673


Just in time for the probing


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

Whiskey Producers Are Making Hand Sanitizer. Here's How They Organized.


With loosened laws and a lot of experimentation, the industry has stepped up to fill a critical need.




www.entrepreneur.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Whiskey Producers Are Making Hand Sanitizer. Here's How They Organized.
> 
> 
> With loosened laws and a lot of experimentation, the industry has stepped up to fill a critical need.
> ...


Just so long as there isn’t a shortage of liver sanitizer


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Whiskey Producers Are Making Hand Sanitizer. Here's How They Organized.
> 
> 
> With loosened laws and a lot of experimentation, the industry has stepped up to fill a critical need.
> ...


There's one near Sac that's doing this. I didn't even know there was a distillery there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Sounds about right....


----------



## greg nr (Mar 26, 2020)

*We're number One! We're number One! We're number One!*

Ahh, winning.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

Numbers are climbing fast here. My county now has the most cases.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> There's one near Sac that's doing this. I didn't even know there was a distillery there.


Same, one in Paso Robles is doing it; kinda spendy as well $10/4oz-$27/750ml
https://www.sanluisobispo.com/news/local/article241463896.html


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Sounds about right....
> View attachment 4514698View attachment 4514698


Please don't post politics on this thread or they will move it to politics. There is a political memes thread over in politics that is missing this meme.
Thank you


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Please don't post politics on this thread or they will move it to politics. There is a political memes thread over in politics that is missing this meme.
> Thank you


That’s not politics you crybaby


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


LOL. "Rubber Biscuit" from Briefcase Full of Blues.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2020)

Remember these?

I member!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)

​


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2020)

So, watched massive cars from NY and CT heading out, stopping at grocery, liquor, and ammo stores as they drove.
All day long, hundreds fleeing the mega cities, doing 80 and stopping at every grocery store they saw. 
SUV's are loaded to the gills, wearing designer jeans, Sperry Docksiders and barn coats, heading for hunting camps and coastal cottages.
Cops were stationed about every 5-10 miles on major roads. Just like 4th July, in other words.

Preppers are doing the same, you see them "scavenging", driving store to store, hugging their CCW and scanning for hostiles as they walk the parking lot. 

Some people working in empty buildings have taken to using their cell phone to check around corners and look for feet in bathrooms for zombies.
Being all alone in huge building, you hear an unusual noise, thats the first thing that comes to mind, not looters.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4515108​


See, she's looking for zombies first too


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2020)

I live in a “destination” area and am sure the wealthy house owners will show up more and more.
Absolutely terrified of “reopening”. 

Thousands of people here work in tourist related jobs including my wife and myself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I live in a “destination” area and am sure the wealthy house owners will show up more and more.
> Absolutely terrified of “reopening”.
> 
> Thousands of people here work in tourist related jobs including my wife and myself.


Our area is the same way. Winter economy so we'll see what the summer brings. A lot of people came up and are here.......


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> So, watched massive cars from NY and CT heading out, stopping at grocery, liquor, and ammo stores as they drove.
> All day long, hundreds fleeing the mega cities, doing 80 and stopping at every grocery store they saw.
> SUV's are loaded to the gills, wearing designer jeans, Sperry Docksiders and barn coats, heading for hunting camps and coastal cottages.
> Cops were stationed about every 5-10 miles on major roads. Just like 4th July, in other words.
> ...


Yesterday RI announced that any travelers coming from new york must undergo a mandatory 14 day isolation period. The gov said troopers would be on the border pulling over cars with new york plates to splain it and get contact information.

South kingston, where a lot of southern waterfront properties are, announced $500 fines for any visitors out in public.



https://files.constantcontact.com/de71ed94201/9311bce0-9bf8-4981-8885-8dcbe570658b.pdf



TOWN MANAGER ISSUES EXECUTIVE ORDER WITH NOTICE TO SEASONAL RESIDENTS AND VISITORS TO QUARANTINE FOR 14 DAYS IN RESPONSE TO COVID-19 MARCH 25, 2020: The Town of South Kingstown is monitoring the ongoing COVID-19 (coronavirus) pandemic, is following State and Federal guidance to help promote the health and safety of our community, and is implementing additional precautionary measures to reduce opportunities for COVID-19 transmission in South Kingstown. In response to the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, the State of Emergency declared by the Governor March 9th, 2020, the Declaration of Emergency by the Town Council March 15th, 2020, the Town Manager has issued an Executive Order today implementing additional directives. The full Executive Order and Notice to Seasonal Residents & Visitors is attached to this Press Release for ease in reference. 

The Town is providing notice of the following:
 Travel to the Town of South Kingstown is discouraged for non-residents or seasonal residents.
 Full time residents are encouraged to restrict travel for essential purposes only. 
 Non-residents and seasonal residents must self-quarantine for 14 days upon arrival to South Kingstown. 
 Anyone who has visited New York must self-quarantine for 14 days upon arrival to South Kingstown.  Owners and operators of short-term lodging must cease taking new reservations for occupancy dates that fall within the emergency ordinance period. 
 Businesses which remain open in South Kingstown must post a copy of the attached Notice and Executive Order so that it is visible to all people entering the business. 
 The South Kingstown Police Department shall have the authority to enforce the Executive Order, and any violation punishable by a $500 fine per day the violation continues. 

Guidance for Members of the Public: 

During this pandemic, all residents are strongly advised to minimize their risk through the use of social distancing. The Town echoes the guidance issued by the Governor for residents to please stay home, except for running essential errands such as going to the grocery store or pharmacy, and avoid crowded places. Please be advised that even when gathering in small numbers, social distancing guidance is to maintain a distance of at least 6 feet from other people. Residents are strongly advised to follow proper handwashing techniques, and proper cough and sneeze techniques; to remain home if you are sick (with any symptoms); and to self-quarantine for 14 days and contact RIDOH if you have traveled anywhere internationally in the last 14 days. Residents should be aware of potential COVID-19 symptoms including fever, cough, and shortness of breath. Residents are advised to contact their healthcare provider if they believe they may have COVID-19, and per RIDOH guidance, please do not go directly to a healthcare facility without first calling, unless you are experiencing a medical emergency. Residents are strongly advised to stay up to date on the Federal, State, and local response to, and guidance on, the evolving COVID-19 situation. Please visit the Town’s COVID-19 webpage for up to date information and links to Federal, State, and local resources www.southkingstownri.com/998/COVID-19. Because of the evolving nature of this ongoing community health situation, the Town may implement additional mitigation measures with short notice, and the information provided here is subject to change. Thank you for your cooperation and understanding. For additional updates from the Town, as well as information and resources related to COVID-19, we encourage residents to visit www.southkingstownri.com. Updates and information will also be shared via the Town’s official Facebook page, www.facebook.com/southkingstownri. Questions can be referred to the Town Manager’s Office at (401) 789-9331 x1201


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2020)

No school for the rest of the school year


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 27, 2020)

http://imgur.com/gbGMpVG


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Yesterday RI announced that any travelers coming from new york must undergo a mandatory 14 day isolation period. The gov said troopers would be on the border pulling over cars with new york plates to splain it and get contact information.
> 
> South kingston, where a lot of southern waterfront properties are, announced $500 fines for any visitors out in public.
> 
> ...


This is becoming a politics thread...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 27, 2020)

http://imgur.com/YXZosfz


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 27, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> This is becoming a politics thread...


Penis!!!!

There. We're back on track 

SH420


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> This is becoming a politics thread...


What are you talking about? All this is, and it's not at all political, is what RI and one southern town are doing to halt the spread of the virus.

Lighten up Frances.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

From MSNBC: Boston area hospitals have reported that 160 hospital workers have tested positive in the past 2 days.

There is no breakdown what roles those people performed, but damn, that's a big hole in the boat.


----------



## gwheels (Mar 27, 2020)

I have been on lockdown for 2 weeks. i got enough basic gear for another 8 to 12.

My wife cares for the elderly...anything i can do to prevent it from getting there is the best thing i can do...i retired Jan 31. 

Man my 14 year old is pissed that school started on Monday and i am the teacher...no bullshit accepted here son...and i can say that 

I live in Canada. If you guys do not figure your shit out this will go on until Christmas.

China and Russia are ahead of it now because you have to get jail people that do not comply..

What i have realized is that up here the stupid crosses all politicaly scopes...it is not like the flu...it is BRUTAL on the elderly.

17% of those 70 and up that get it DIE...

And do not listen to mr Trump...social distance...self isolate where possible....i am not a doctor but i find copious amounts of cannabis help.

For your own mental health avoid the news but once or twice a day. Bang your spouse or lover.

We can do this.

In the grand scheme of things it sure makes petty shit seem so small. I will post more occasionally in my journal.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 27, 2020)

gwheels said:


> I have been on lockdown for 2 weeks. i got enough basic gear for another 8 to 12.
> 
> My wife cares for the elderly...anything i can do to prevent it from getting there is the best thing i can do...i retired Jan 31.
> 
> ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

gwheels said:


> I have been on lockdown for 2 weeks. i got enough basic gear for another 8 to 12.
> 
> My wife cares for the elderly...anything i can do to prevent it from getting there is the best thing i can do...i retired Jan 31.
> 
> ...


My kid, 15, is getting domestic maintenance training. Kinda get some satisfaction from his discomfort.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My kid, 15, is getting domestic maintenance training. Kinda get some satisfaction from his discomfort.


Yeah, my adult kids are about to get lessons in soil management. 

I have two of mine and a g/f (not mine) living here right now. They will have to put down the video games and mix some garden soil.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

gwheels said:


> I have been on lockdown for 2 weeks. i got enough basic gear for another 8 to 12.
> 
> My wife cares for the elderly...anything i can do to prevent it from getting there is the best thing i can do...i retired Jan 31.
> 
> ...


Just be aware, if you do come down with symptoms, THC has been shown to suppress your immune system. Not normally an issue, but when fighting a potentially life threatening illness, every little bit helps.

On the other hand, CBD is believed to help. Apparently it slows down the lifecycle of the virus and it doesn't hit you as hard.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Yeah, my adult kids are about to get lessons in soil management.
> 
> I have two of mine and a g/f (not mine) living here right now. They will have to put down the video games and mix some garden soil.


We'll be planting a few hundred tulip, lilly, orchid and dahlias really soon. Jr. is going to get a crash course in the whole program around here.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

gwheels said:


> 17% of those 70 and up that get it DIE...


the death rate is not limited to 70+. A significant number of people 30-50 will also die, though not in the numbers for the over 70 set. Still, a lot will die numerically.

But beyond that, a high percentage of those younger people who get the disease and recover will suffer permanent lung damage. The scarring is significant. It will affect them throughout their lives.

Hospitalization rates show roughly 40% of people admitted are under 50. Those are the people who will have life long scars from this. That is a lot of people.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

Here's one for you. A coworker of my wife was telling everyone to close their windows last nite. Seems her nephew in the military {which branch?) claimed they were spraying for the disease with aircraft . I hate being stuck and concerned. But the stories re priceless.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)

After Considering $1 Billion Price Tag for Ventilators, White House Has Second Thoughts (Published 2020)


A deal with General Motors and Ventec Life Systems to produce tens of thousands of the critical lifesaving devices seemed imminent. Then the announcement was pulled back.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ready in early April. 









James Dyson designed a new ventilator in 10 days. He's making 15,000 for the pandemic fight


Dyson has received an order from the UK government for 10,000 ventilators to support efforts by the country's National Health Service to treat coronavirus patients.




www.google.com





SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ready in early April.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad he did. But have you seen the price of his products? Disaster capitalism again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here's one for you. A coworker of my wife was telling everyone to close their windows last nite. Seems her nephew in the military {which branch?) claimed they were spraying for the disease with aircraft . I hate being stuck and concerned. But the stories re priceless.











Internet Figures Out Genius Method To Stop Your Parents Spreading Fake Coronavirus News


There's been a lot of fake news about the coronavirus spread around the Internet since the outbreak began. Some of it has been (relatively) harmless, if a




www.iflscience.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> On the other hand, CBD is believed to help. Apparently it slows down the lifecycle of the virus and it doesn't hit you as hard.


People believe a lot of stuff, I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

*Around the country, nurses are being booted from their homes by property owners*
Will Sommer Retweeted



> Around the country, nurses who are fighting the coronavirus epidemic—with little protective gear and at great risk to themselves—are being booted from their homes by property owners who fear they may bring the virus home with them





> The Daily Beast
> 
> **@thedailybeast
> https://twitter.com/thedailybeast/status/1243296695640887296
> ...



2,152 people are talking about this


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *Around the country, nurses are being booted from their homes by property owners*
> Will Sommer Retweeted
> 
> 
> ...


If this is true? There should be some serious consequences for those sub humans.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Glad he did. But have you seen the price of his products? Disaster capitalism again.


That's why he's supplying them at cost. All that are involved in this project are waiving profits 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> People believe a lot of stuff, I wouldn't count on that.


My penis is the cure. Cum on down and give it a whirl, what do you have to lose other than your dignity...

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's why he's supplying them at cost. All that are involved in this project are waiving profits
> 
> SH420


Didn't hear that part. About time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ready in early April.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I think a vacuum cleaner is involved in this?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Didn't hear that part. About time.


It's in the article 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's in the article
> 
> SH420


Heard it on freespeech tv. Only domestic news I watch.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes, the books are being cooked. People are not being counted in the cv death numbers...

*Teen Who Died of Covid-19 Was Denied Treatment Because He Didn't Have Health Insurance*
A 17-year-old boy in Los Angeles County who became the first teen believed to have died from complications with covid-19 in the U.S. was denied treatment at an urgent care clinic because he didn’t have health insurance, according to R. Rex Parris, the mayor of Lancaster, California. Roughly 27.5 million Americans—8.5 percent of the population—don’t have health insurance based on the latest government figures.

“He didn’t have insurance, so they did not treat him,” Parris said in a video posted to YouTube. The staff at the urgent care facility told the teen to try the emergency room at Antelope Valley (AV) Hospital, a public hospital in the area, according to the mayor.

“En route to AV Hospital, he went into cardiac arrest, when he got to AV hospital they were able to revive him and keep him alive for about six hours,” Parris said. “But by the time he got there, it was too late.”

Snip

The Lancaster teen tested positive for covid-19, but the Centers For Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) is reportedly evaluating the case to see if there’s another explanation for his death. The initial cause of death was explained on Tuesday as septic shock from complications with covid-19. The teen’s father has tested positive for covid-19 as well. *The teen’s death has been removed from the official U.S. death toll, according to Public Health Director Dr. Barbara Ferrer, who gave a press conference on March 25.*

Snip

https://gizmodo.com/teen-who-died-of-covid-19-was-denied-treatment-because-1842520539


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Yes, the books are being cooked. People are not being counted in the cv death numbers...
> 
> *Teen Who Died of Covid-19 Was Denied Treatment Because He Didn't Have Health Insurance*
> A 17-year-old boy in Los Angeles County who became the first teen believed to have died from complications with covid-19 in the U.S. was denied treatment at an urgent care clinic because he didn’t have health insurance, according to R. Rex Parris, the mayor of Lancaster, California. Roughly 27.5 million Americans—8.5 percent of the population—don’t have health insurance based on the latest government figures.
> ...


Really bad. How many people like me? Fighting for disability for years now. No insurance or anything. Paid an above average tax rate for most of my life.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Really bad. How many people like me? Fighting for disability for years now. No insurance or anything. Paid an above average tax rate for most of my life.


No doubt when the death panels start triaging people for who gets a hospital bed and who gets sent home, that health insurance will be a deciding factor for many.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I live in a “destination” area and am sure the wealthy house owners will show up more and more.
> Absolutely terrified of “reopening”.
> 
> Thousands of people here work in tourist related jobs including my wife and myself.


SAME! Our city banned all vacation rentals and motels currently. They’re asking second home owners to stay at their primary residence, but I have zero faith in people (not because of covidiots, I’ve never had faith in humans.)


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

Just saw a report on msnbc where a group of us clothing manufacturers are workig with central american suppliers to start making hospital masks. By next week, they should be shipping up to 10,000 masks per day, with a capacity of 3,000,000 masks per week within a month.

These are just cloth masks, but they help.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 27, 2020)

Boris Johnson tests positive for coronavirus


The Prime Minister Boris Johnson and his top health minister thave ested positive for coronavirus, and his chief medical officer self-isolated after displaying symptoms.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If this is true? There should be some serious consequences for those sub humans.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Just saw a report on msnbc where a group of us clothing manufacturers are workig with central american suppliers to start making hospital masks. By next week, they should be shipping up to 10,000 masks per day, with a capacity of 3,000,000 masks per week within a month.
> 
> These are just cloth masks, *but they help.*


Sadly they really don't. If you don't know how to work in a fabric mask it can be much worse than nothing. For example you can't speak in them as it reduces their efficacy below 20 minutes. I came to surgery when we were in the process of phasing out fabric drapes and masks because they were ineffective. They can't stop anything even close to .3 microns they merely keep your breath from going straight into the surgical field and once moist they will hold onto contagion, wick it through the mast and spread it as an aerosol when dry.

I do not understand why they are not using Central Supply's ETO sterilization on N95s et al.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2781738/


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Yes, the books are being cooked. People are not being counted in the cv death numbers...
> 
> *Teen Who Died of Covid-19 Was Denied Treatment Because He Didn't Have Health Insurance*
> A 17-year-old boy in Los Angeles County who became the first teen believed to have died from complications with covid-19 in the U.S. was denied treatment at an urgent care clinic because he didn’t have health insurance, according to R. Rex Parris, the mayor of Lancaster, California. Roughly 27.5 million Americans—8.5 percent of the population—don’t have health insurance based on the latest government figures.
> ...


Good article, thanks.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly they really don't. If you don't know how to work in a fabric mask it can be much worse than nothing. For example you can't speak in them as it reduces their efficacy below 20 minutes. I came to surgery when we were in the process of phasing out fabric drapes and masks because they were ineffective. They can't stop anything even close to .3 microns they merely keep your breath from going straight into the surgical field and once moist they will hold onto contagion, wick it through the mast and spread it as an aerosol when dry.
> 
> I do not understand why they are not using Central Supply's ETO sterilization on N95s et al.
> 
> ...


What the hospitals near us are doing is wearing their standard masks under these. Then when they have to switch rooms, they merely change out the cloth mask and keep the better hospital mask on under it. It saves the ones that work from being single use.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

*WHAT THE FUCK: Whitmer said this morning on @WWJ950 that vendors "are now being told not to send...*
@GovWhitmer said this morning on @WWJ950 that vendors "are now being told not to send stuff here to Michigan. It's really concerning. I reached out to the White House last night, ironically at the same time" he was on @FoxNews bashing her.

"We need help..."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243565136448835584


> Chad Livengood
> **@ChadLivengood
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243565136448835584
> ...


509 people are talking about this


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 27, 2020)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> What the hospitals near us are doing is wearing their standard masks under these. Then when they have to switch rooms, they merely change out the cloth mask and keep the better hospital mask on under it. It saves the ones that work from being single use.


I hope it works although I have serious doubts. These are the things we will only know it retrospect. I still don't understand why they aren't using ethylene oxide sterilization on the masks. It's not like we haven't done that on single use items we ran out of stock on in the past. 
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Heard it on freespeech tv. Only domestic news I watch.


Sounds super credible


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry if this has already been posted. Interactive map of worldwide cases from John Hopkins University. Real statistics.









COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2020)

They're sending out corona emergency alerts now. Scared the shit out of me, then they sent in again a minute later in French.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2020)

*Tracking the spread: Mobile data shows how far spring breakers from just one Fort Lauderdale beach could have spread the virus *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243600939778523139


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly they really don't. If you don't know how to work in a fabric mask it can be much worse than nothing. For example you can't speak in them as it reduces their efficacy below 20 minutes. I came to surgery when we were in the process of phasing out fabric drapes and masks because they were ineffective. They can't stop anything even close to .3 microns they merely keep your breath from going straight into the surgical field and once moist they will hold onto contagion, wick it through the mast and spread it as an aerosol when dry.
> 
> I do not understand why they are not using Central Supply's ETO sterilization on N95s et al.
> 
> ...


I still have 5 Mugges as spares. 

We have the technology of Arizona can burn it or bury it. Cuts down on spares.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good article, thanks.


Last post for a while.

I hope a post of Boris having the virus is not considered Politics.
For the life of me I can't see why there is a desire to ruin this thread by moving it.
It would be hard for politics not to be a part of the conversation.
I'm not going to walk on egg shells.

My mood right now is to say things to dick heads with no empathy like UB.
Individuals that seem to be like Teflon Don's around here.

I've sat together in poker games with native Iraq's that WERE sitting with Native Iranians.
South Koreans and native North Koreans.
Palestinians with Israelies and many other countries.
I was on a 1st name basis with many of them.
I met Bill Gates and could have played poker with him in a low limit game but it did not interest me.
The only way I judge people is by there character and many respected my opinion about people.
From mobsters to Judges I was termed a good guy.
I had plenty of haters, mostly because of my cocky smirk and popularity.
I could tell plenty of stories of how people in those situations act and talk around each other.
I've seen many fights some leading to death some leading to permanent injuries.
The stories I could tell but won't.
When I'm filled with adrenalin I have zero tolerance for cunts on keyboards that never experienced shit in there lives.

I need a break and will focus elsewhere for a while. I don't want to say anything that will have me sent to the farm or paradise although that might be a blessing in disguise.

I really miss Michigan Med Grower and know if he was in this thread he would be adding positive posts while being harassed for price gouging seniors by the trolls.

Never did accept that the last time he was here he was behaving until a dick head went and trolled him on his home page to draw him back into the politics section.

I'm out and hope to see *all* of you at the 2022 BBQ. 

Say what you want I won't respond, I'm fine, just need a break from the low life's.

I know 90+% of you are good people and I'm glad I was able to meet a few.

Be safe!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Last post for a while.
> 
> I hope a post of Boris having the virus is not considered Politics.
> For the life of me I can't see why there is a desire to ruin this thread by moving it.
> ...


I hate to see you go and I understand your reasoning. I too miss Michigan Med Grower and so many others we've lost. Anyway reporting facts about what happened for example, the British PM has tested positive for Covid is a fact vs an opinion piece on what a wanker this or that politician is is emotional rhetoric to further an agenda and what I consider politics.

I could be wrong about it and since I am not a moderator it's not my definition that matters. Stay well and come back when you can.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 27, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Last post for a while.
> 
> I hope a post of Boris having the virus is not considered Politics.
> For the life of me I can't see why there is a desire to ruin this thread by moving it.
> ...


Stay well 

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)

​


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420




Dam you,

cant stop whistling that tune.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I still have 5 Mugges as spares.
> 
> We have the technology of Arizona can burn it or bury it. Cuts down on spares.


What I read on my first glance


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Dam you,
> 
> cant stop whistling that tune.


Gotta watch Shrx, he specializes in brain weevils!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)

Americans Bought More Beans, Disinfectants and Oat Milk to Prepare for the Coronavirus Pandemic


As Americans hunkered down at home to protect themselves from the spread of novel coronavirus last week, they filled their pantries with toilet paper, sanitizing...




time.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Americans Bought More Beans, Disinfectants and Oat Milk to Prepare for the Coronavirus Pandemic
> 
> 
> As Americans hunkered down at home to protect themselves from the spread of novel coronavirus last week, they filled their pantries with toilet paper, sanitizing...
> ...


Oatmilk? That's like the water they washed the oats in right? Nasty!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're sending out corona emergency alerts now. *Scared the shit out of me, then they sent in again a minute later in French*.
> 
> View attachment 4515561


Don't blame you, if someone sent me info in French,I'd be scared too


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't blame you, if someone sent me info in French,I'd be scared too


I get nervous when the conversation involves wi, wi.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

WTF is Oat Milk?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I get nervous when the conversation involves wi, wi.


Ever since I was a kid, whenever I heard " wee wee wee", I then expected to hear "all the way home"


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> WTF is Oat Milk?


What?? You never milked an oat, where have you been?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't blame you, if someone sent me info in French,I'd be scared too


Ceci est le son de l'alerte d'urgence en Canada

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ceci est le son de l'alerte d'urgence en Canada
> 
> I couldn't resist.


Hmm, I had assumed it would be more nasal


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What?? You never milked an oat, where have you been?


I know if you mash green wild oats juice will come out of them.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't blame you, if someone sent me info in French,I'd be scared too


I hate when my phone switches to Montreal talk and welcomes me to Canada.
I keep thinking I crossed over and was too high to remember, before I remember that's just the roaming charges kicking in for being too close.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

Best thing I got out of my French class was my first girlfriend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmm, I had assumed it would be more nasal






DCcan said:


> I hate when my phone switches to Montreal talk and welcomes me to Canada.
> I keep thinking I crossed over and was too high to remember, before I remember that's just the roaming charges kicking in for being too close.


I often get the Welcome to USA, this is gonna be expensive text from AT&T when I'm in Niagara Falls.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> WTF is Oat Milk?


Gross


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

This is to close to my home. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=6&ved=0ahUKEwiOkIz9trvoAhVBV80KHY0xBaAQtwIIQjAF&url=https://www.gladstoneobserver.com.au/news/like-a-war-zone-icu-nurse-breaks-down/3982881/&usg=AOvVaw0PsVP2W0ScJwRT2QzMuW2B


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I hate when my phone switches to Montreal talk and welcomes me to Canada.
> I keep thinking I crossed over and was too high to remember, before I remember that's just the roaming charges kicking in for being too close.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted. Interactive map of worldwide cases from John Hopkins University. Real statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The count in the United States has gone up by 2000 cases since I posted this two hours ago.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The count in the United States has gone up by 2000 cases since I posted this two hours ago.



Boom


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4515734
> Boom


Asymptote


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

Intensify the cleaning. Remove the limits on the kids screen time. Keep them home.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Best thing I got out of my French class was my first girlfriend.


Good thing it wasn't Latin class .


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Good thing it wasn't Latin class .


Et tu cunilingus!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

Took my father some supplies on Tuesday and cut through downtown Portland. It was pretty dead but the homeless were still out.

This was around noon when the streets should be filled with people getting lunch.








Does it look like this guy is doing what I think he is?








These guys seem to be taking things in stride. They're having their own block party. They obviously aren't practicing social distancing.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Good thing it wasn't German class .


Fify


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify
> 
> View attachment 4515774


Should have had my aunt Ganena from Russian mail order catalog.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Et tu cunilingus!


My Latin teacher was Mrs. Medusa, so that wasn't even a fantasy.

I still have eye trouble.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

This graph is scary. It shows the rapid rate that it's spreading in the United States. The numbers on the left are increments of 5000. The actual number is definitely much higher. We'll be well past 100,000 confirmed cases by Monday.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> This graph is scary. It shows the rapid rate that it's spreading in the United States. The numbers on the left are increments of 5000. The actual number is definitely much higher. We'll be well past 100,000 confirmed cases by monday.


We were over 87,000 at 4:40 PM EST.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We were over 87,000 at 4:40 PM EST.


Currently 97,226 cases as of 3/27/2020. 1478 confirmed deaths.









COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

And why do these covid-19 maps look like those projected nuclear target maps circa 1962 from the cold war?


And why am I always inside the biggest circles?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> This graph is scary. It shows the rapid rate that it's spreading in the United States. The numbers on the left are increments of 5000. The actual number is definitely much higher. We'll be well past 100,000 confirmed cases by Monday.


The big thing is that the graph is constrained by how many have been tested. Once pretty much everyone has been tested, the curve will likely be much higher, but possibly flatter. I wager the actual count of Americans who have or had this is in the millions.
I’m taking this quarantine pretty seriously. For all I know, I could be a silent spreader. I’m operating off the assumption that I am. I do not want infecting someone on my conscience.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And why do these covid-19 maps look like those projected nuclear target maps circa 1962 from the cold war?
> 
> View attachment 4515796
> And why am I always inside the biggest circles?


They look like the population density or economic activity graph maps I remember from school. All that is missing are the labels in German.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The big thing is that the graph is constrained by how many have been tested. Once pretty much everyone has been tested, the curve will likely be much higher, but possibly flatter. I wager the actual count of Americans who have or had this is in the millions.
> I’m taking this quarantine pretty seriously. For all I know, I could be a silent spreader. I’m operating off the assumption that I am. I do not want infecting someone on my conscience.


It's not if I go. It's what if I brought it home to my family? That gnaws continuously.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's not if I go. It's what if I brought it home to my family? That gnaws continuously.


Just so.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just so.


Nine guten? I tried Can.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nine guten? I tried Can.


With CN you really only need to answer anything he said in german with genau.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

A month ago today (2/27) there were 15 US cases.

In minutes that 99,600+ will cross 100,000.

And that's only the confirmed cases. Could easily be 10X that.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The big thing is that the graph is constrained by how many have been tested. Once pretty much everyone has been tested, the curve will likely be much higher, but possibly flatter. I wager the actual count of Americans who have or had this is in the millions.
> I’m taking this quarantine pretty seriously. For all I know, I could be a silent spreader. I’m operating off the assumption that I am. I do not want infecting someone on my conscience.


You mean you're not acting like these idiots on spring break a week or so ago? They were laughing about it as if it was a joke. Facebook, Instagram, youtube influencers, reality television, etc... This is the future of America and it doesn't look bright. The dumbing down of America marches on.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> With CN you really only need to answer anything he said in german with genau.


I was told strudel.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You mean you're not acting like these idiots on spring break a week or so ago? They were laughing about it as if it was a joke. Facebook, Instagram, youtube influencers, reality television, etc... This is the future of America and it doesn't look bright. The dumbing down of America marches on.


Who knew Idiocracy was a documentary, over to you Velveeta.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A month ago today (2/27) there were 15 US cases.
> 
> In minutes that 99,600+ will cross 100,000.
> 
> And that's only the confirmed cases. Could easily be 10X that.


We already have. According to John Hopkins the number is now 100,717 confirmed cases.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Who knew Idiocracy was a documentary, over to you Velveeta.


Relief money coming though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> We already have. According to John Hopkins the number is now 100,717 confirmed cases.


Who can keep up?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> This graph is scary. It shows the rapid rate that it's spreading in the United States. The numbers on the left are increments of 5000. The actual number is definitely much higher. We'll be well past 100,000 confirmed cases by Monday.


I said 100,000 by Monday. But it actually happened within minutes.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Relief money coming though.
> 
> View attachment 4515835


A paltry $1200 check is all it takes for the masses to be pacified while $1 trillion+ goes to real estate developers and others that are using this to fill their pockets with treasure. It's disgusting.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I said 100,000 by Monday. But it actually happened within minutes.


Monday is a quarter million, try to keep up!

I know it's not easy .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I said 100,000 by Monday. But it actually happened within minutes.


I pulled money out of the bank and filled the car and cans with gas today. People are getting tense and edgy as this trap closes on us. Hope they wake up and realize we are gonna eachother before desperation starts setting in. Keep waving and saying hello.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> A paltry $1200 check is all it takes for the masses to be pacified while $1 trillion+ goes to real estate developers and others that are using this to fill their pockets with treasure. It's disgusting.


Sadly it is less than most will be paying additionally due to 2019 tax code changes.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I pulled money out of the bank and filled the car and cans with gas today. People are getting tense and edgy as this trap closes on us. Hope they wake up and realize we are gonna eachother before desperation starts setting in. Keep waving and saying hello.


There's this one guy that wants everything reopened by Easter. That's 2 weeks from now..


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And why am I always inside the biggest circles?





cannabineer said:


> They look like the population density or economic activity graph maps I remember from school. All that is missing are the labels in German.


All that is missing is megatons, they look like targeting diagrams they showed us in Elementary School.
Resistance is futile, don't have to duck and cover. Sound familiar?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> There's this one guy that wants everything reopened by Easter. That's 2 weeks from now..


I say get your Sunday best ready. JK. But damn it almost sounds just.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> All that is missing is megatons, they look like targeting diagrams they showed us in Elementary School.
> Resistance is futile, don't have to duck and cover. Sound familiar?


Yeah.

Now time for a Union Carbide documentary narrated by Walter Cronkite. Lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> All that is missing is megatons, they look like targeting diagrams they showed us in Elementary School.
> Resistance is futile, don't have to duck and cover. Sound familiar?


They called them fallout maps here. Useless now. The entire planet would be subjected to fall out today.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I say get your Sunday best ready. JK. But damn it almost sounds just.


I have a ham in the freezer. Guess I'll invite a bunch of people over for Easter dinner. NOT


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I have a ham in the freezer. Guess I'll invite a bunch of people over for Easter dinner. NOT


Might not be Easter this year. Someone may be having Easter Bunny Fricase.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> A paltry $1200 check is all it takes for the masses to be pacified while $1 trillion+ goes to real estate developers and others that are using this to fill their pockets with treasure. It's disgusting.


Lets hope not. Its was similar shenanigans pulled by these characters in the aftermath of 2008. The trillions spent to prop up banks and corporations was one of the main drivers for the rise of movements like the tea-party and occupy. And i think it can be argued it also played in a hand giving us Trump. These fuckers dont seem to understand the kind of fire they are playing with. Americans arent that kind of stupid. I suspect we can expect a rise of both left and right populist movement in the next few years. Americans will recognize the looting taking place.

Edit. Ooops , i did it again, sorry, forgot no politics, won't happen again.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You mean you're not acting like these idiots on spring break a week or so ago? They were laughing about it as if it was a joke. Facebook, Instagram, youtube influencers, reality television, etc... This is the future of America and it doesn't look bright. The dumbing down of America marches on.


I feel fine, so there is no problem.

This sort of complete self-absorption was drummed out of my parents’ generation. Sic transit gloria somebody.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> All that is missing is megatons, they look like targeting diagrams they showed us in Elementary School.
> Resistance is futile, don't have to duck and cover. Sound familiar?


In the day of MIRVs, it looked neater. The circles overlapped like fish scales over centers of population and industry. I despise a sloppy Armageddon; it offends my mid-European sensibilities.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Who can keep up?


It's a stupid game, and stupid leaders are basing their prestige/careers on an artificial score. Any halfwit knows the # of cases are mega higher than the present 100K. We only test if the person is very sick and likely to have it, elites not withstanding. It looks like they intentionally don't test to keep confirmed numbers low. When the death rate climbs how will they explain that?


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In the day of MIRVs, it looked neater. The circles overlapped like fish scales over centers of population and industry. I despise a sloppy Armageddon; it offends my mid-European sensibilities.


The Titan II's I worked on had a single 10 MT payload on them, from what I was told.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In the day of MIRVs, it looked neater. The circles overlapped like fish scales over centers of population and industry. I despise a sloppy Armageddon; it offends my mid-European sensibilities.


Don't forget, the MIRVs were deployed in concentric rings to match the altitude of any escaping B-52's/ Backfire, up to 50 miles from every SAC base and major city.

Titans were Ground Zero city killers, big stuff


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> When the death rate climbs how will they explain that?


Blame it on somebody else?

Isn't that the new American way? Lol.

I miss the "ask not what your country can do for you" and "the buck stops here" days myself. That mentality has sadly been gone for decades.

It was nice when we had three networks that reported the exact same news too, also gone for decades.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)

perhaps @curious2garden could talk about this. I found these 2 articles, one from the Ohio Dept of Health and the other from a Texas hospital CEO

_"said he had read that between shift breaks and staffing changes, treating a single COVID-19 patient might require as many as 40 masks per day"

"DOH reports taking care of a patient who is in intensive care for a 24-hour shift requires:_

_36 pairs of gloves_
_14 gowns_
_3 pairs of goggles_
_13 N-95 face masks"_
I had no idea health care would go thru that much PPE. I can see why there are shortages.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Edit. Ooops , i did it again, sorry, forgot no politics, won't happen again.


Hey thanks Warped, I really appreciate it and frankly I completely understand, stay well.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

3 Giant Eagle Employees Test Positive For COVID-19


Giant Eagle says three employees have tested positive for COVID-19.




pittsburgh.cbslocal.com





Fuck, knew that was coming.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> perhaps @curious2garden could talk about this. I found these 2 articles, one from the Ohio Dept of Health and the other from a Texas hospital CEO
> 
> _"said he had read that between shift breaks and staffing changes, treating a single COVID-19 patient might require as many as 40 masks per day"
> 
> ...


Hey Barn,
Essentially it's not just nurses and doctors but any healthcare professional that enters an isolation room has to suit up. So you have MDs (the hospitalist, the pulmonologist and any other specialist for a daily visit), three shifts of RNs plus their break relief, all paraprofessionals such as respiratory therapy on three shifts to take care of the ventilator, Xray techs for at least daily chest Xrays, phlebotomists for daily or more blood draws, housekeeping to do the necessary clean up.

Then if you require biomedical for a problem with wall suction or oxygen lines etc..... So I'd say their numbers were conservative.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _36 pairs of gloves_
> _14 gowns_
> _3 pairs of goggles_
> _13 N-95 face masks"_


That's a very minimal list, like once an hour checks for three shifts with no complications or visitors.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So I'd say their numbers were conservative.


That’s what I’m thinking based on what I’m seeing now. They could easily go through that and more.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> That's a very minimal list, like once an hour checks for three shifts with no complications or visitors.


Visitors, oh my, during a pandemic, that takes me straight back to my time on a burn until trying to suit up visitors. Then trying to convince them they couldn't touch the person in the bed etc.... At least in surgery we had a no visitors policy. 

I'm struggling with trying to teach my husband the basics of aseptic technique. It isn't going well. He does much better with giant airplanes he can actually see then an invisible threat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Blame it on somebody else?
> 
> Isn't that the new American way? Lol.
> 
> ...


The adults left the building a long while back


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)

I mute these press conferences until either Drs. Fauci or Birx are talking


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I mute these press conferences until either Drs. Fauci or Birx are talking


I prefer listening to informed professionals over the other people in the briefings.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're sending out corona emergency alerts now. Scared the shit out of me, then they sent in again a minute later in French.
> 
> View attachment 4515561


Are you not gonna post the French one too? I mean, come on...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 27, 2020)

Mystery In Wuhan: Recovered Coronavirus Patients Test Negative ... Then Positive


NPR interviewed four residents of Wuhan who contracted the virus, recovered — but then had a retest that turned positive. What does that mean for China's recovery from COVID-19?




www.npr.org


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2020)

I drove passed the truck scales on I80 East of Sacramento and I have never seen a linup of trucks like that. There must have been 50-60 semi's lined up.....truckers are all working


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Are you not gonna post the French one too? I mean, come on...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4515993


LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> that takes me straight back to my time on a burn until trying to suit up visitors.


Kudos, gut wrenching work that takes a special person to deal with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Titan II's I worked on had a single 10 MT payload on them, from what I was told.


9 was the figure I remember for the W-53.

When I visited the Titan Museum twenty years ago, they had a blank of its reentry body on static display, conveniently horizontal. Someone loaned me a Stetson and I mounted the hull and slapped it with the hat. I don’t have a copy of the photo.

YEEEEEEhawww


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4515993


Truly the language of romance


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 9 was the figure I remember for the W-53.
> 
> When I visited the Titan Museum twenty years ago, they had a static display of its reentry body on static display, conveniently horizontal. Someone loaned me a Stetson and I mounted the hull and slapped it with the hat. I don’t have a copy of the photo.
> 
> ...


The ablative shield was made by GE, you know "We bring good things to life" lol.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4515993


I can actually still read some of it. See? I wasn't just paying attention to Lizette...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> The ablative shield was made by GE, you know "We bring good things to life" lol.


I remember a cartoon that inverted that;
“we bring good things to death”.

MAD Magazine iirc; featuring the “little German bombmaker” after the little German something in a sausage ad of the times. Google search hit a wall.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I was told strudel.


Genau.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The big thing is that the graph is constrained by how many have been tested. Once pretty much everyone has been tested, the curve will likely be much higher, but possibly flatter. I wager the actual count of Americans who have or had this is in the millions.
> I’m taking this quarantine pretty seriously. For all I know, I could be a silent spreader. I’m operating off the assumption that I am. I do not want infecting someone on my conscience.


This ^^. I know that I'm super contagious right now, and I'm continuing with the same stringent hygiene practices I adopted before I caught the virus. I don't want anyone to get it from me. The only thing that I don't really have to worry about is the incoming - Amazon packages, mail, groceries. No need to spray those down any longer. I still sanitize my cash, because I will eventually putting that back into circulation...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This ^^. I know that I'm super contagious right now, and I'm continuing with the same stringent hygiene practices I adopted before I caught the virus. I don't want anyone to get it from me. The only thing that I don't really have to worry about is the incoming - Amazon packages, mail, groceries. No need to spray those down any longer. I still sanitize my cash, because I will eventually putting that back into circulation...


I confess curiosity. How do you sanitize your cash?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Genau.


Don't we all.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can actually still read some of it. See? I wasn't just paying attention to Lizette...lol.


On a patrol mission in Vietnam we once came across a broken down wire fence that wasn't on our maps. Thinking maybe we were lost we stopped and radioed HQ for instructions. One of the troops found an old metal sign with something barely legible written in French on the opposite side. We radioed what we could read back to HQ. they translated what they could and radioed back......we had just walked thru an old unmarked French mine field.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Don't we all.


Especially at our age


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I confess curiosity. How do you sanitize your cash?


You launder it in the US.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You launder it in the US.


I would rather do that in the Caymans, but wtf do I know about high finance.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You launder it in the US.


let it sit in your safe for 2 weeks....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would rather do that in the Caymans, but wtf do I know about high finance.


We buy a bottle or pay the utility bills. That's high financing around here. Money laundering is that $10 you find in the pocket of the pants you just washed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I confess curiosity. How do you sanitize your cash?



I wet the bottom of a large cardboard box with lysol spray, then I lay bills on that. I then spray the tops of the bills and close the box. I let it sit for about a day until completely dry. Rinse and repeat for every new batch...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We buy a bottle or pay the utility bills. That's high financing around here. Money laundering is that $10 you find in the pocket of the pants you just washed.


In my case it’s the change I left in my pockets and the damage it did to the enamel exceeds its value.
Banking logic never made it my way.

I wanted to have my money make money, but the paper route I got my $79 just sort of sat there. I think I unlucked into “ lazy money”.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In my case it’s the change I left in my pockets and the damage it did to the enamel exceeds its value.
> Banking logic never made it my way.
> 
> I wanted to have my money make money, but the paper route I got my $79 just sort of sat there. I think I unlucked into “ lazy money”.


Okay. I had to read that one twice. Funny but lost.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 9 was the figure I remember for the W-53.
> 
> When I visited the Titan Museum twenty years ago, they had a blank of its reentry body on static display, conveniently horizontal. Someone loaned me a Stetson and I mounted the hull and slapped it with the hat. I don’t have a copy of the photo.
> 
> ...


I remember reading that the dismantling of the B53 inventory by Pantex was challenging.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

What is with the Shriners hospital and the funeral service commercials on local tv?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I remember reading that the dismantling of the B53 inventory by Pantex was challenging.


I don’t doubt that. Some of those big warheads had narrow geometric safety margins. One of the big advances in warhead design revolves around the nuclear charge being semi-harmlessly (ignoring the toxic threat of that much 235 or plutonium) dissipated.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t doubt that. Some of those big warheads had narrow geometric safety margins. One of the big advances in warhead design revolves around the nuclear charge being semi-harmlessly (ignoring the toxic threat of that much 235 or plutonium) dissipated.


when not all detonators were correctly sequenced. I seem to remember the term “ single-point safe”.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t doubt that. Some of those big warheads had narrow geometric safety margins. One of the big advances in warhead design revolves around the nuclear charge being semi-harmlessly (ignoring the toxic threat of that much 235 or plutonium) dissipated.


The Titan II that exploded in Arkansas actually caused the nuke to fly out of the launch duct and land outside the fence of the complex. Someone dropped a big socket and punctured the lower fuel tank.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Titan II that exploded in Arkansas actually caused the nuke to fly out of the launch duct and land outside the fence of the complex. Someone dropped a big socket and punctured the lower fuel tank.


Was that the dropped-wrench accident? A liability with hypergolic fuels

~edit~ yeah


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Titan II that exploded in Arkansas actually caused the nuke to fly out of the launch duct and land outside the fence of the complex. Someone dropped a big socket and punctured the lower fuel tank.


Heard a few those stories from a couple online gamers. Active duty security.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> when not all detonators were correctly sequenced. I seem to remember the term “ single-point safe”.


Timing is everything with those nukes.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> when not all detonators were correctly sequenced. I seem to remember the term “ single-point safe”.


From my understanding if all of them did not detonate at the same time it would act as a conventional bomb because critical mass would not be attained.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Titan II that exploded in Arkansas actually caused the nuke to fly out of the launch duct and land outside the fence of the complex. Someone dropped a big socket and punctured the lower fuel tank.


The Titan 2 was man-rated for Gemini. I read somewhere that one of the associated demons was the BFRC, which was the acronym for The Big Red Cloud. I inhaled some homemade N2O4 as an enterprising youngster. It cemented my basic credo that a chemical’s utility x safety is effectively a constant.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> From my understanding if all of them did not detonate at the same time it would act as a conventional bomb because critical mass would not be attained.


Bing. 
This was not necessarily a feature of pre-1949 designs.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Was that the dropped-wrench accident? A liability with hypergolic fuels
> 
> ~edit~ yeah


The bottom tank was crushed like a beer can when the fuel drained out, that was all that held up the rest of the missile. They were fueled bottom to top. Then the other tanks ruptured.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Timing is everything with those nukes.


To the microsecond. Something called a krytron was involved. It contained radioactive krypton gas that preionized the dielectric.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The Titan 2 was man-rated for Gemini. I read somewhere that one of the associated demons was the BFRC, which was the acronym for The Big Red Cloud. I inhaled some homemade N2O4 as an enterprising youngster. It cemented my basic credo that a chemical’s utility x safety is effectively a constant.


I went down into the site in Kansas that had the BFRC (Big Fucking Red Cloud) The local news reporter used that term and we all laughed our asses off. That was a mistake when they were adding oxidizer. The one way valve failed and the PTS troop didn't check it's function before disconnecting the hose.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I went down into the site in Kansas that had the BFRC (Big Fing Red Cloud) The local news reporter used that term and we all laughed our asses off. That was a mistake when they were adding oxidizer. The one way valve failed and the PTS troop didn't check it's function before disconnecting the hose.


All I can say is “oh shit” which is a highly scalable response.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2020)

I've even seen them with 2 manual timer detonators that had to be set just for a dead man backup, in case the regular activator didn't work.
Those were for fixed facilities that couldn't be captured, or dropping into reservoirs or blasting a forest to make all the roads impassable.

Nuke our allies to spite our enemy, thats the plan


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I wet the bottom of a large cardboard box with lysol spray, then I lay bills on that. I then spray the tops of the bills and close the box. I let it sit for about a day until completely dry. Rinse and repeat for every new batch...


What about misting it heavy and putting into the microwave?

Micro the microbes, so to speak. Should be done after the steam stops?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> From my understanding if all of them did not detonate at the same time it would act as a conventional bomb because critical mass would not be attained.


A tremendous amount of effort was expended to minimize the chances of accidental and unauthorized high-order detonation.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I went down into the site in Kansas that had the BFRC (Big Fucking Red Cloud) The local news reporter used that term and we all laughed our asses off. That was a mistake when they were adding oxidizer. The one way valve failed and the PTS troop didn't check it's function before disconnecting the hose.


I still have some of the tape that wrapped the fuel and oxidizer lines, every one of them going into the engines were marked with it. Unsymmetrical dimethalhydrazine and nitrogen tetroxide.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What about misting it heavy and putting into the microwave?
> 
> Micro the microbes, so to speak. Should be done after the steam stops?


I think the ink in bills is metallic. Microwaves will probably have a zero-or-less interval between “job done” and “the living fuck”.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think the ink in bills is metallic. Microwaves will probably have a zero-or-less interval between “job done” and “the living fuck”.


The foil security strip should react well also.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> All I can say is “oh shit” which is a highly scalable response.


Which reminds me that in the early 70s Spencer Gifts sold a poster depicting a massive 19th-century trainwreck, with two well-dressed overseers simply stating,
(the identity of the phrase is left as an exercise to the reader)


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A tremendous amount of effort was expended to minimize the chances of accidental and unauthorized high-order detonation.


There was also an altitude fail safe on them, not sure if going ballistic was the trigger or not. I hunted with a guy that worked on the nukes. Still a friend to this day. OK, enough war stories...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> There was also an altitude fail safe on them, not sure if going ballistic was the trigger or not. I hunted with a guy that worked on the nukes. Still a friend to this day. OK, enough war stories...lol


Envy, tempered by a distaste for possible treason


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Envy, tempered by a distaste for possible treason


OK, I lied, I have one of the two launch switches with the key and site number on it. They were going to throw it away after deactivation of the site.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What about misting it heavy and putting into the microwave?
> 
> Micro the microbes, so to speak. Should be done after the steam stops?


Put a little maple syrup across the top, and you'd have an expensive, delicious snack. It would probably work, but I wouldn't want to potentially put the virus in anything food prep related...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Put a little maple syrup across the top, and you'd have an expensive, delicious snack. It would probably work, but I wouldn't want to potentially put the virus in anything food prep related...


Bucklavah?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bucklavah?


`Bet that would be the only time you wished for a short stack.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Put a little maple syrup across the top, and you'd have an expensive, delicious snack. It would probably work, but I wouldn't want to potentially put the virus in anything food prep related...


Don't worry Tyler. Send them all to me. I will properly sanitize them and help you in these trying times.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 27, 2020)

Some entertainment for everyone


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

China is sterilizing cash in an attempt to stop the coronavirus spreading


Chinese banks have been ordered to disinfect cash before issuing it to the public in an effort to curb the spread of the new coronavirus that has so far killed 1,770 people in the country.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> China is sterilizing cash in an attempt to stop the coronavirus spreading
> 
> 
> Chinese banks have been ordered to disinfect cash before issuing it to the public in an effort to curb the spread of the new coronavirus that has so far killed 1,770 people in the country.
> ...


Take it to the vets or tattoo parlor and have it autoclaved. Bet the oven would work. Sterilizes soil and culture jars well enough.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2020)

You can use an Insta-pot.....

*Who knew that Instant Pot can provide scientific-grade sterilization?
(Actually, we did.)*





Instant Pot Series | Instant Home







instantpot.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You can use an Insta-pot.....
> View attachment 4516138
> *Who knew that Instant Pot can provide scientific-grade sterilization?
> (Actually, we did.)*
> ...


Tender stew as well.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tender stew as well.


Corned Beef in less than 1hr...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Corned Beef in less than 1hr...


I would like to try a beef roast in an autoclave. Just to say I did.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I would like to try a beef roast in an autoclave. Just to say I did.


it makes the best chicken soup....throw in all the ingredients but the noodles and in 20 min it's falling off the bone. Throw in some noodles and serve when they are tender...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it makes the best chicken soup....throw in all the ingredients but the noodles and in 20 min it's falling off the bone. Throw in some noodles and serve when they are tender...


LOVE that thing. You can do so many things with it. Plus it sterilizes SO well.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I would like to try a beef roast in an autoclave. Just to say I did.


They are just horizontal pressure cookers and a bitch to clean if your pizza melts. Don't ask how I know. I prefer my Ninja Foodi.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They are just horizontal pressure cookers and a bitch to clean if your pizza melts. Don't ask how I know.


Lol. Got to run one and clean it more times than it was fun. 13 yrs old, grounded and working it off at the vet clinic my mom worked at. Pizza?? I don't need the rest of that one.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lol. Got to run one and clean it more times than it was fun. 13 yrs old, grounded and working it off at the vet clinic my mom worked at. Pizza?? I don't need the rest of that one.


I loved our pre-vacs. They were so big you could sterilize a small car  Ok maybe even a compact.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I loved our pre-vacs. They were so big you could sterilize a small car  Ok maybe even a compact.


A personal microwave slice was tops. Why can't I play with the big toys?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


Now that's a bunker!!...


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2020)

Condom shortage looms after coronavirus lockdown shuts world's top producer


A global shortage of condoms is looming, the world's biggest producer said, after a coronavirus lockdown forced it to shut down production. Malaysia's Karex Bhd <KARE.KL> makes one in every five condoms globally. It has not produced a single condom from its three Malaysian factories for more...




finance.yahoo.com





































Penis


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Now that's a bunker!!...


The store is 2 blocks away. I spent $325 on meat today.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2020)

Everything you wanted to know about swabs and the company that makes them in the US









Inside a Factory Racing to Supply America With Virus Test Swabs


Amid the coronavirus outbreak, Puritan Medical Products' Maine factory is ramping up production.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2020)

_"Anthony Fauci, director of the US National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said Hilleman had “little use for self credit.” Dr Fauci told the BMJ that Hilleman's contributions were “the best kept secret among the lay public. If you look at the whole field of vaccinology, nobody was more influential.”"









Maurice Hilleman - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




_


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2020)

A COVID-19 Timeline


One way in which COVID-19 is not novel is that the disease follows a set pattern: first onset, then the body’s response, followed (hopefully) by recovery. To get a better sense of how this pandemic might play out, we should consider what we know about COVID-19’s timeline.




www.acsh.org


----------



## DCcan (Mar 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Everything you wanted to know about swabs and the company that makes them in the US


Ugh, already was at the body bag factory. That's running double shifts.
I see that Jackson Laboratories is getting its genetically engineered mice back out of Cryo storage.
They can catch Corona virus and have not been used since SARs, big demand for them now.

 Transgenic Mice Factory for Covid-19 carriers


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Ugh, already was at the body bag factory. That's running double shifts.
> I see that Jackson Laboratories is getting its genetically engineered mice back out of Cryo storage.
> They can catch Corona virus and have not been used since SARs, big demand for them now.
> 
> Transgenic Mice Factory for Covid-19 carriers


Let me get this straight.

A lab has frozen mice that can be reanimated?

Or frozen eggs and sperm to make new ones?

Enquiring minds want to know, thanks!

Edit: didn't notice the link, nevermind


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> A lab has frozen mice that can be reanimated?
> 
> ...


LOL It began with genetically modified zombie mice. Then it escaped the lab...... I knew we'd get a zombie outbreak in here somehow


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL It began with genetically modified zombie mice. Then it escaped the lab...... I knew we'd get a zombie outbreak in here somehow


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2020)

I support mice research.

Don't turn your back on science!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2020)

Shame these are $25


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2020)

Once again, I accidentally ran a couple paper towels through the washer and dryer.

Pity the fool that flushes them down the toilet during the TP crisis.

On a brighter note, I have two freshly sanitized paper towels, not that I recommend washing them.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I support mice research.
> View attachment 4516514View attachment 4516515
> Don't turn your back on science!


****UNZIPS****


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ****UNZIPS****


Moment of troot


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4516523
> Once again, I accidentally ran a couple paper towels through the washer and dryer.
> 
> Pity the fool that flushes them down the toilet during the TP crisis.
> ...


Be happy. Mine always turns into a palm covered in spit balls after about 4 seconds of liquid.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

Rick Scott just said the coronavirus is hurting Florida hospitals because they have had to cancel elective surgeries. The mrs and I thought that was kind of crass. Now he has just said that the extra unemployment income is incentivizing people to stay home.

Rick Scott get away from Florida.￼


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Rick Scott just said the coronavirus is hurting Florida hospitals because they have had to cancel elective surgeries. The mrs and I thought that was kind of crass. Now he has just said that the extra unemployment income is incentivizing people to stay home.
> 
> Rick Scott get away from Florida.￼


Mississippi is no better. New York ain't got nothing on what's coming up between Florida and Mississippi... 
SMH

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mississippi is no better. New York ain't got nothing on what's coming up between Florida and Mississippi...
> SMH
> 
> SH420


I am coming to stay with you and mamashark


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I am coming to stay with you and mamashark


Sounds good to me... just bring your own tp.  

SH420


----------



## greg nr (Mar 28, 2020)

Thinking about ordering out?


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Thinking about ordering out?


We had some people awhile ago selling tamales, we thought they were home made but we opened them and found out they were straight from a can. That was BS. They had the balls to come back again even.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sounds good to me... just bring your own tp.
> 
> SH420


Got ya covered brother


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> We had some people awhile ago selling tamales, we thought they were home made but we opened them and found out they were straight from a can. That was BS. They had the balls to come back again even.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

*'Officers are scared out there': Coronavirus hits US police*

WEST BLOOMFIELD, Mich. (AP) — More than a fifth of Detroit's police force is quarantined; two officers have died from coronavirus and at least 39 have tested positive, including the chief of police.








'Officers are scared out there': Coronavirus hits US police


WEST BLOOMFIELD, Mich. (AP) - More than a fifth of Detroit's police force is quarantined; two officers have died from coronavirus and at least 39 have tested positive, including the chief of police. For the 2,200-person department, that has meant officers working doubles and swapping between...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Rick Scott just said the coronavirus is hurting Florida hospitals because they have had to cancel elective surgeries. The mrs and I thought that was kind of crass. Now he has just said that the extra unemployment income is incentivizing people to stay home.
> 
> Rick Scott get away from Florida.￼


No facelifts or tummy tucks?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> No facelifts or tummy tucks?


He’s a fucking alien


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2020)

A lot of commercials are about staying home. I think burger king is one of the funnier ones. 
In the commercial they say, they'll deliver, taking care of you while you take care of yourself.... who the fuck is taking care of themselves and ordering burger king? 

SH420


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> A lot of commercials are about staying home. I think burger king is one of the funnier ones.
> In the commercial they say, they'll deliver, taking care of you while you take care of yourself.... who the fuck is taking care of themselves and ordering burger king?
> 
> SH420


I was a Burger King Assistant Manager back in the eighties. This was when they called the orders back over the intercom. I worked what was called the "Board" where you made the burgers. With sometimes six different cashiers calling back orders it was crazy. You had to pull boxes and mark orders so you knew what to make. It would get crazy. I could make a Whopper in under 6 seconds. Good times.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> A lot of commercials are about staying home. I think burger king is one of the funnier ones.
> In the commercial they say, they'll deliver, taking care of you while you take care of yourself.... who the fuck is taking care of themselves and ordering burger king?
> 
> SH420


I am soooooo sick of seeing commercials from Sandals and Beach Resorts.

"Makes me go wow, makes me go wow wow"

Shut the flying fuck up already.

How far in advance do they buy that air time anyway? Cancel and donate that money to a hospital or something. 

Fuckers!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I am soooooo sick of seeing commercials from Sandals and Beach Resorts.
> 
> "Makes me go wow, makes me go wow wow"
> 
> ...


I was getting robocalls for cruise lines a week or so ago.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

Appears to me that cruise lines were major incubators and spreaders of this virus


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Appears to me that cruise lines were major incubators and spreaders of this virus


There's still a few floating around with no place to go.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Appears to me that cruise lines were major incubators and spreaders of this virus


packed together like sardines...no way to avoid it


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> packed together like sardines...no way to avoid it


I've never wanted to take a cruise. It seems like a horrible thing to do. I cringe just thinking about spending a week on a floating mall. There are much better ways to take a vacation.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I've never wanted to take a cruise. It seems like a horrible thing to do. I cringe just thinking about spending a week on a floating mall. There are much better ways to take a vacation.


absolutely.....that's why i didn't join the Navy...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 28, 2020)

But no putting dirty dollar bills in their panties.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> packed together like sardines...no way to avoid it


I don't go on boats longer than 28'.

And only if it's a walleye excursion on Lake Erie.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> But no putting dirty dollar bills in their panties.


I'll take the one on the right.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

Since I posted this link of an interactive and updated map of cases yesterday there have been 24,000 more cases in the United States.









COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't go on boats longer than 28'.
> 
> And only if it's a walleye excursion on Lake Erie.


I couldn't wait to get off the Tango boats....and then I couldn't wait to get back on....


----------



## DCcan (Mar 28, 2020)

Never get out of the boat...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Never get out of the boat...unless you are going all the way.


I had a love/hate relationship with those damn boats....


----------



## DCcan (Mar 28, 2020)

You can still smell the bilges and diesel some times, I'm sure.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m in traffic in Florida lol any New Yorkers around?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 28, 2020)

Community Brigades are forming, keeping NY refugees in quarantine is my guess.
Stay the fuck home or else was the message
Updated ... they were just NJ boys, mistaken identity

 People with guns cut down a tree, telling other people to stay quarantined.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m in traffic in Florida lol any New Yorkers around?
> View attachment 4516797View attachment 4516798


The homemade bumper sticker is amazing


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The homemade bumper sticker is amazing


We waved, it’s an old dude


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

We went to DG. Kids jumping around behind me and bumped my bum arm. I started coughing


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m in traffic in Florida lol any New Yorkers around?
> View attachment 4516797View attachment 4516798


Stay back 6 car lengths!

That's what we do in Pa. .


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stay back 6 car lengths!
> 
> That's what we do in Pa. .


4 car lengths. Still remember it from the test. It's actually 4 seconds. So if you pass a tree It should take me at least 4 seconds to pass that tree after you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

Government could save money by not sending out multiple postcards about the coronavirus to one household.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2020)

srh88 said:


> 4 car lengths. Still remember it from the test. It's actually 4 seconds. So if you pass a tree It should take me at least 4 seconds to pass that tree after you


My wife hit a tree once.

She said it wasn't her fault, she blew the horn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2020)

Went for a drive to pick up a check yesterday and no djs on the radio. They’re non essential 

eerie


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 28, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Went for a drive to pick up a check yesterday and no djs on the radio. They’re non essential
> 
> eerie


Djs on my local stations are talking about broadcasting from their home. Eerie indeed


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Djs on my local stations are talking about broadcasting from their home. Eerie indeed


I listen to Pandora. No DJs ever.

You want to hear voices, you have to listen to a podcast or go insane .


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'll take the one on the right.


Lol, I wonder what the prices are?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

I Spotify here and there



Nuwave chicken almost done



Watching Rocky marathon. I forgot that the first 2 were good movies


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stay back 6 car lengths!
> 
> That's what we do in Pa. .


Oh I’m a huge believer in that. But my car length is based on this.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stay back 6 car lengths!
> 
> That's what we do in Pa. .


Please stay out of Michigan. Turn lights are too short for you far sighted types. GGRRR.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Lol, I wonder what the prices are?


I don't know but I can probably find out. That strip club is just a few miles away. Want me to ask?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2020)

Im working on the left thats me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I’m a huge believer in that. But my car length is based on this.
> 
> View attachment 4516877


I still remember one of these in my little town when I was a kid.

A few years later when people started mentioning BMWs, I'd laugh thinking they were all tiny with very weird ass doors.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I don't know but I can probably find out. That strip club is just a few miles away. Want me to ask?


Yes and pictures or it didn’t happen right guys...

 She’s really getting on my nerves


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

lol why you laughing @raratt lol 

we’re drinking gifted wine


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol why you laughing @raratt lol
> 
> we’re drinking gifted wine


Might you be gifted by drinking wine?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Might you be gifted by drinking wine?


I’m getting there. It says it’s a dessert wine so I’m having a little Debbie.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol why you laughing @raratt lol
> 
> we’re drinking gifted wine


I thought wine was to keep someone from getting on your nerves? lol.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m having a little Debbie.


Never had one of those...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m getting there. It says it’s a dessert wine so I’m having a little Debbie.


Cheers. Happy Saturday to all. We're still annoying people forour entertainment. All is not lost.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I thought wine was to keep someone form getting on your nerves? lol.


Most people's whine will get on your nerves.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Most people's whine will get on your nerves.


I just ask if they want cheese with it, and give them the look.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Never had one of those...


Sickeningly sweet, over processed franken snack. Terribly addictive. Be thankful.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just ask if they want cheese with it, and give them the look.


I'm not sharing my cheese with a whino.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Never had one of those...


Think of Little Debbie as Sara Lee’s slut sister


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sickeningly sweet, over processed franken snack. Terribly addictive. Be thankful.


The Debbie I knew was rather tall.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Debbie I knew was rather tall.


Biiig Debbie


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Think of Little Debbie as Sara Lee’s slut sister


Sara Lee was no angel now. That's amusingly F-ed up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m having a little Debbie and drinking wine with wino Barbie lol 


I put pieces of peaches in my glass (say that out loud)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m having a little Debbie and drinking wine with wino Barbie lol
> 
> 
> I put pieces of peaches in my glass (say that out loud)


So long as the owner of the peaches is okay with your glasses.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Never had one of those...


How about a Monica?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> How about a Monica?


I can't take the endless babble. Now you wanna give her a "monica"?


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> How about a Monica?


Not that I remember...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I don't know but I can probably find out. That strip club is just a few miles away. Want me to ask?


Lol you dont have to but I think you've peaked some people's curiosity.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2020)

*Florida coronavirus cases pass 4000: state border checkpoints begin, vacation rentals halted*

Signs were erected along I-10 to direct eastbound drivers to a checkpoint where they were notified about the requirement. DeSantis said he was also looking at establishing one on I-95 to catch New York travelers.








Florida coronavirus cases pass 4000: state border checkpoints begin, vacation rentals halted


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis tells travelers, "Don't come here" as cases pass 4,000. The state is also checking Louisianians crossing the border by car.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m having a little Debbie and drinking wine with wino Barbie lol
> 
> 
> I put pieces of peaches in my glass (say that out loud)


Ah, I didn’t mrs sunnys name was Debbie...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I’m a huge believer in that. But my car length is based on this.
> 
> View attachment 4516877


Based on wheelbase and the average Corvette. 400hp. So that car is easily 800hp


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2020)

@tyler.durden How you doin' Tyler?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2020)

This is interesting especially his comments about Covid survivability in freezer (and fridge, I guess [72 hrs]). Worth thinking about








https://www.who.int/docs/default-source/coronaviruse/situation-reports/20200221-sitrep-32-covid-19.pdf?sfvrsn=4802d089_2



There are quite few WHO "Situation Reports" at their site with info.

Official stuff

_• SARS-CoV-2 can persist on plastic and stainless steel surfaces for up to 3 days (at 21-23ºC, 40% RH), with a half-life of 13-16 hours_
_
• SARS-CoV-2 has an aerosol half-life of 2.7 hours (particles <5 μm, tested at 21-23ºC and 65% RH).

• Studies suggest that other coronaviruses can survive on nonporous surfaces up to 9-10 days (MHV, SARS-CoV) , and porous surfaces for up to 3-5 days (SARS-CoV) in air conditioned environments (20-25ºC, 40-50% RH)

• Coronavirus survival tends to be higher at lower temperatures and lower relative humidity (RH), though infectious virus can persist on surfaces for several days in typical office or hospital conditions

• SARS can persist with trace infectivity for up to 28 days at refrigerated temperatures (4ºC) on surfaces 

• Beta-coronaviruses (e.g., SARS-CoV) may be more stable than alphacoronaviruses (HCoV-229E).

• No strong evidence for reduction in transmission with seasonal increase in temperature and humidity.

• One hour after aerosolization approximately 63% of airborne MERS virus remained viable in a simulated office environment (25ºC, 75% RH)
_
_• The aerosol survival of related human coronavirus (229E) was relatively high, (half-life of ~67 hours at 20ºC and 50% RH), indicating ~20% of infectious virus remained after 6 days. Both higher and lower RH reduced HCoV-229E survival; lower temperatures improved survival_


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2020)

Rational use of face masks in the COVID-19 pandemic – The Lancet





__





Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

Anybody check out worldometer.com ?

Looks like a statistical heaven.

Click on the green coronavirus update link or just peruse the other stats.

Not as much fun as baseball-reference.com but I'm a bit of a baseball historian.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Lol you dont have to but I think you've peaked some people's curiosity.


Oh I'm not going anywhere near that bar and I'm not ordering anything to be delivered. I showed that video to my lady. She called them a couple of skanks and said don't even thing about getting a delivery. I have to comply or else she'll crush my nuts.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Oh I'm not going anywhere near that bar and I'm not ordering anything to be delivered. I showed that video to my lady. She called them a couple of skanks and said don't even thing about getting a delivery. I have to comply or else she'll crush my nuts.


You got it all wrong, send an order to the guy who laid you off.
Let him explain angry strippers who got stiffed for a side order of quarantine time.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Oh I'm not going anywhere near that bar and I'm not ordering anything to be delivered. I showed that video to my lady. She called them a couple of skanks and said don't even thing about getting a delivery. I have to comply or else she'll crush my nuts.


Don't let her talk to @Laughing Grass , you'll be lucky if she crushes your nuts. Trust me I'm her not ex boyfriend 

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 29, 2020)

Please, PLEASE tell me someone else is watching "The tiger king" on Netflix...

If you're not watching it, start it RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Please, PLEASE tell me someone else is watching "The tiger king" on Netflix...
> 
> If you're not watching it, start it RIGHT NOW!!!


I just read an article about him. I'm gonna watch. Thanks 

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I just read an article about him. I'm gonna watch. Thanks
> 
> SH420


You will NOT be disappointed. 
Drugs, murder, illegal exotic animal trade, mullets, guns, gay polygamy, missing teeth and FLORIDA.

Need I say more?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> You will NOT be disappointed.
> Drugs, murder, illegal exotic animal trade, mullets, guns, gay polygamy, missing teeth and FLORIDA.
> 
> Need I say more?



I'll queue it up 2nd.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4517512
> I'll queue it up 2nd.


Here's a list you can work through 









Why Can’t I Stop Watching Pandemic Movies?


"The Day After Tomorrow," "Contagion," "Cloverfield"—this is how I'm social distancing.




www.google.com





SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4517512
> I'll queue it up 2nd.


I think I was eleven when that made it onto the networks. That pulsing green stuff gave me nightmares.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Please, PLEASE tell me someone else is watching "The tiger king" on Netflix...
> 
> If you're not watching it, start it RIGHT NOW!!!


Will do!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Will do!


I'm being subjected to "Wipeout". Really cheesy version of ninja warrior. It's after 1 PM. I'm stuffing the bubbler and filling a glass. I could some dumb time. I am dumb. Guess just some time then.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm being subjected to "Wipeout". Really cheesy version of ninja warrior. It's after 1 PM. I'm stuffing the bubbler and filling a glass. I could some dumb time. I am dumb. Guess just some time then.


Yeah just finished burnin one too.......now I'm hungry lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

How rapidly civilization deteriorates. Afternoon lying in bed still. With the old lady and the dog. Watching brain dead filler on tv. I brushed my teeth. Made my contribution.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Don't let her talk to @Laughing Grass , you'll be lucky if she crushes your nuts. Trust me I'm her not ex boyfriend
> 
> SH420


Now you made me remember this:

"John Wayne Bobbitt and Lorena Bobbitt were an American couple married on June 18, 1989 whose relationship made world-wide headlines in 1993 when Lorena cut off his penis with a knife while he was asleep in bed."


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Now you made me remember this:
> 
> "John Wayne Bobbitt and Lorena Bobbitt were an American couple married on June 18, 1989 whose relationship made world-wide headlines in 1993 when Lorena cut off his penis with a knife while he was asleep in bed."


The story I remember is that she then drove and chucked the severed member from the car window.

The story has been elaborated by positing a coupla rednecks following her in a rust-colored pickup.

The bit of flesh landed on their windshield. Zeke turns to Cletus and says “sheeyit did you see the DICK on that bug!”


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Now you made me remember this:
> 
> "John Wayne Bobbitt and Lorena Bobbitt were an American couple married on June 18, 1989 whose relationship made world-wide headlines in 1993 when Lorena cut off his penis with a knife while he was asleep in bed."


I could feel my testicles retracting as I recalled that and the crazy glue incident. Can we quit giving them ideas?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

I remember that.....screwed up shit!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

*NYC's 911 system overwhelmed: 'I'm terrified,' paramedic says*

“I’m terrified,” said Suarez, who has been a paramedic in New York City for 26 years and had assisted in rescue efforts during the Sept. 11, 2001, terror attacks and later served in the Iraq War. “I honestly don’t know if I’m going to survive. I’m terrified of what I’ve already possibly brought home.”








NYC's 911 system overwhelmed: 'I'm terrified,' paramedic says


NEW YORK — The first of many calls that night involved a 24-year-old man who had a...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2020)

“I don’t think it’s a good idea for Oregonians to be able to pump their own fuel. There’s a few of us designated, trained attendants who touch the pumps and we’re taking the proper safety precautions," 

Trained to pump gas? This guy seems to think he's some kind of Petroleum Transfer Technician. People pump their own gas in the other 48 states. It's not rocket science and requires no training.









Oregon temporarily allows drivers to pump their own gas


The Oregon State Fire Marshal's Office on Saturday temporarily suspended the state's requirement that most drivers have their vehicles refueled by gas station attendants, in order to reduce workers' potential exposure to coronavirus.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

*No Masks, No Hand Sanitizer, Filthy Facilities: A Sick UPS Worker Speaks Out*








Sick Worker Says UPS ‘Puts Profits Over People’


Warehouse workers and delivery drivers are carrying the American economy on their backs. Are they getting the working conditions they deserve?




nymag.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *NYC's 911 system overwhelmed: 'I'm terrified,' paramedic says*
> 
> “I’m terrified,” said Suarez, who has been a paramedic in New York City for 26 years and had assisted in rescue efforts during the Sept. 11, 2001, terror attacks and later served in the Iraq War. “I honestly don’t know if I’m going to survive. I’m terrified of what I’ve already possibly brought home.”
> 
> ...


Been listening to the local county dispatch scanner online. Guns, suicidal threats and respiratory issues seem to be trending the last two days.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> “I don’t think it’s a good idea for Oregonians to be able to pump their own fuel. There’s a few of us designated, trained attendants who touch the pumps and we’re taking the proper safety precautions,"
> 
> Trained to pump gas? This guy seems to think he's some kind of Petroleum Transfer Technician. People pump their own gas in the other 48 states. It's not rocket science and requires no training.
> 
> ...


Been self serve since the 70's here. Those nozzles are biological dump sites.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2020)

John Wayne Bobbitt after having his penis cut off by his wife and tossed from a car into some bushes the penis was found, cleaned, and reattached. John couldn't live with the stigma that his junk might not work so he went on to make 2 pornographic movies so the world would know that he could still get it up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> John Wayne Bobbitt after having his penis cut off by his wife and tossed from a car into some bushes the penis was found, cleaned, and reattached. John couldn't live with the stigma that his junk might not work so he went on to make 2 pornographic movies so the world would know that he could still get it up.


What would the world be without stunt pricks?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Been self serve since the 70's here. Those nozzles are biological dump sites.



In was in Texas a few years ago and forgot that you had to pump your own gas. I was sitting in the rental car at the pump and started to hear some honking from the car behind me. It was an "Oh Shit!" moment. I jumped out and started filling the car. Had a conversation with the guy that honked and he was shocked that we couldn't pump our own gas in Oregon. He just shook his head and said "Well that sucks". When I told him we have full nude dancers at the strip clubs he got a big smile on his face.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> John Wayne Bobbitt after having his penis cut off by his wife and tossed from a car into some bushes the penis was found, cleaned, and reattached. John couldn't live with the stigma that his junk might not work so he went on to make 2 pornographic movies so the world would know that he could still get it up.


Do you remember what Jeffery Dahmer asked Lorena Bobbitt after she cut his dick off?



"Hey, you gonna eat that?"


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2020)

Waiting on final auth from FDA, maybe today. Each machine, 80K masks per day per machine. Each mask can be sterilized 20 times without degradation. Same masks returned to same hospital. FDA only approved 10K per day per machine. 4 machines now, 2 to remain in Ohio, 1 to NY and maybe one to Wash state.





Battelle | It Can Be Done


Battelle is a global research and development organization committed to science and technology for the greater good. At Battelle, it can be done.




www.battelle.org


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> “I don’t think it’s a good idea for Oregonians to be able to pump their own fuel. There’s a few of us designated, trained attendants who touch the pumps and we’re taking the proper safety precautions,"
> 
> Trained to pump gas? This guy seems to think he's some kind of Petroleum Transfer Technician. People pump their own gas in the other 48 states. It's not rocket science and requires no training.
> 
> ...


Petroleum transfer engineer, please


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2020)

The U.S. Tried to Build a New Fleet of Ventilators. The Mission Failed. (Published 2020)


As the coronavirus spreads, the collapse of the project helps explain America’s acute shortage.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> The U.S. Tried to Build a New Fleet of Ventilators. The Mission Failed. (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> As the coronavirus spreads, the collapse of the project helps explain America’s acute shortage.
> ...


Not surprising. The goal was to save lives not make a profit. Because of that it was doomed to fail from the beginning.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

Weather Underground added a layer tracking cases and deaths by county. Sac county is 3.6% mortality rate, 164 cases and 6 deaths ( if I did the math correctly).


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2020)

92,000 cases when I posted this link a couple days ago. 135,499 as of now.









COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

xtsho said:


> 92,000 cases when I posted this link a couple days ago. 135,499 as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta remember case #'s are going to go up due to more testing......we're not #1 in deaths.....


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You gotta remember case #'s are going to go up due to more testing......we're not #1 in deaths.....



Due to the lack of testing in the United States the numbers are low for confirmed cases. The reason we're not #1 in deaths is because we have excellent hospitals. But as those run out of capacity we're going to see a spike in deaths due to a lack of immediate treatment and we have been very slow to respond towards getting the equipment needed. Everyone's busy arguing over who gets how much profit and who's in charge. It's a frickin joke. This should have been nationalized a month ago with the government mandating factories start making what's needed. Damn election year garbage. Lives will and are being lost due to bullshit from jackasses.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

We are not number one in deaths but we are very early in this pandemic and have yet to see the results of spring break also

Medical and first responders are getting sick


----------



## greg nr (Mar 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244234237743697920


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 29, 2020)

This is I95s right at Ga/Fl line. All south bound traffic is being diverted to the truck stop for inspection before allowed any further. I was dropping my daughter off and have to travel back south. Luckily the backroads were smooth sailing.





as you can see, no traffic heading north.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Weather Underground added a layer tracking cases and deaths by county. Sac county is 3.6% mortality rate, 164 cases and 6 deaths ( if I did the math correctly).


Any wonder I have a bugout spot in the hills?....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

My mom, dad and brother all are essential employees in hospitals......I've been keeping busy so I don't worry to much. But this is exposing all of the weakest links all over the world..........hopefully we learn from this and are more prepared next time. This will happen again.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Any wonder I have a bugout spot in the hills?....


I'm just here for the duration, hoping for the best outcome. I just need to ensure the wife doesn't get it, I believe she would be a casualty.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

So, our governor says my county must stay home.

OK.

And that we should only go to the store once a week.

But they're always out of shit and you kinda have to go 2 or 3 times a week and get things when they are available.

If I could buy 3 milks and always get 4 rolls of TP, whenever I wanted to, I would be able to get by with once a week store visits.

Maybe they should send $50 less in relief money and send everybody 50 rolls of TP, it would ease anxiety quite a bit.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, our governor says my county must stay home.
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...


Many people accused of hoarding were just trying to minimize their exposure risk by multiple trips to the store


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Many people accused of hoarding were just trying to minimize their exposure risk by multiple trips to the store


My dad used to buy 1000 roll cases of Scott Tissue.

He wasn't a hoarder, he just always bought non perishable things the cheapest way possible.

I'm going to try to be more like him going forward. I like saving money too .


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> @tyler.durden How you doin' Tyler?


You are super sweet, BB. Thanks for thinking about me. I was in the hospital yesterday because for breathing issues related the virus. I'll write a full synopsis for you guys after I'm done practicing (after 10pm). Doing okay, though...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh boy, another 30 days


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh boy, another 30 days


That's 1000X better than pretending it would go away by Easter.

My birthday is June 8. I hope we are on the downhill slope by then. 50/50 chance.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh boy, another 30 days


Another thirty days till it becomes another 60 days


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You are super sweet, BB. Thanks for thinking about me. I was in the hospital yesterday because for breathing issues related the virus. I'll write a full synopsis for you guys after I'm done practicing (after 10pm). Doing okay, though...


You better not die or I will never speak to you again!

And hey there good friend and favorite person on RIU, could we possibly negotiate some kind of deal on a half gram of antibodies maybe ?


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Many people accused of hoarding were just trying to minimize their exposure risk by multiple trips to the store


If that were the case I think the shelves should be full after the initial rush on TP, not constantly empty.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 29, 2020)

Here's my take on this (I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV.)

The virus has already begun showing up on some of the most remote islands/geographic locations on earth. In my opinion no amount of hoarding, bugout locations, victory gardens, underground bunkers etc. are gonna mean a damn thing. Maybe it makes people feel like they're more in control. This virus is transferred in every way imaginable including money, cardboard, fecal etc. As mentioned before, EVERYONE is going to the grocery around once a week (at least). 

Apparently there was a super spreader in NY (didn't know my ex moved to the east coast, bah dump-shh)

I think It's going to eventually be everywhere and most people will get it (if you haven't already). Then, you either die or ya don't.

I really hope I'm wrong. But I personally think we are months past being able to contain/stop it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> If that were the case I think the shelves should be full after the initial rush on TP, not constantly empty.


They are empty now because of JIT supply chains, there are no longer any stockpiles of goods to draw from....


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's 1000X better than pretending it would go away by Easter.
> 
> My birthday is June 8.


Mine is also, but I'll bet it's been mine longer...lol.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Here's my take on this (I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV.)
> 
> The virus has already begun showing up on some of the most remote islands/geographic locations on earth. In my opinion no amount of hoarding, bugout locations, victory gardens, underground bunkers etc. are gonna mean a damn thing. Maybe it makes people feel like they're more in control. This virus is transferred in every way imaginable including money, cardboard, fecal etc. As mentioned before, EVERYONE is going to the grocery around once a week (at least).
> 
> ...


welll then....got any extra TP?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mine is also, but I'll bet it's been mine longer...lol.


I'll bet you a roll of toilet paper.

Can you beat 1954?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> welll then....got any extra TP?


Nah man. I didn't use tp before this whole thing.

If you just let the poop dry to a crust on your butthole, you can just easily peel it off. Like a fruit roll up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> If that were the case I think the shelves should be full after the initial rush on TP, not constantly empty.


Now see in my Walmart and Meijer, shelf stock is almost back to normal except no TP/sanitizer or wipes. All the rest is pretty much there food wise even store brands. But I live in a smaller town.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Nah man. I didn't use tp before this whole thing.
> 
> If you just let the poop dry to a crust on your butthole, you can just easily peel it off. Like a fruit roll up.


I'll ask somebody else......


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> welll then....got any extra TP?


Doesn't anyone have a sock rag bag! Supper plush....usually only one or two holes.....


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 29, 2020)

My parents have a super secluded cabin in the middle of nowhere I could go to. I just don't know what good it would do.

If you had enough supplies to live for a year or more and never accepted cash or ordered anything from anywhere ya might be ok.

Hey, what do I know though. Zombies would be so much cooler than this.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Nah man. I didn't use tp before this whole thing.
> 
> If you just let the poop dry to a crust on your butthole, you can just easily peel it off. Like a fruit roll up.


Sit for that long you'll get the roids.....


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2020)

Got to watch out for the smugglers too.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll bet you a roll of toilet paper.
> 
> Can you beat 1954?


I concede, sometimes ya just gotta roll the dice. You got me by 4 years, damn you're old...lol.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sit for that long you'll get the roids.....


No,no, NO! You don't let it dry while sitting there. You pull your pants back up without wiping and let it dry over the course of the day.

 Amateurs, I tell ya.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No,no, NO! You don't let it dry while sitting there. You pull your pants back up without wiping and let it dry over the course of the day.
> 
> Amateurs, I tell ya.


Oh no good thinking! I like this throwing back and forth shit...if you scratch your ass and let it dry with your pants up.....you can rip it off like a old band aid!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No,no, NO! You don't let it dry while sitting there. You pull your pants back up without wiping and let it dry over the course of the day.
> 
> Amateurs, I tell ya.


Some people just don’t appreciate a good poot roll up


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

One of the perks of buying genuine military MRE's.......toilet paper


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

Artists doing music from home live on Fox now. Not a fan of all the people (Or Fox news) but it's a distraction.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> One of the perks of buying genuine military MRE's.......toilet paper
> View attachment 4517887


Gotta have your shit tickets!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4517889


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You are super sweet, BB. Thanks for thinking about me. I was in the hospital yesterday because for breathing issues related the virus. I'll write a full synopsis for you guys after I'm done practicing (after 10pm). Doing okay, though...


Sorry to hear that tyler but very glad you're home.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Any wonder I have a bugout spot in the hills?....


What will be the trigger that gets you to bug out?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

Please don’t bug out to these hills


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What will be the trigger that gets you to bug out?


urban violence....I don't live in the best part of town and many don't have the resources to hoard food......and they gotta eat..


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Please don’t bug out to these hills


I have a farm....


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Artists doing music from home live on Fox now. Not a fan of all the people (Or Fox news) but it's a distraction.


 You can see Mariah Carey's nipples through her shirt


----------



## Kushash (Mar 29, 2020)

R.I.P Joe Diffie


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 29, 2020)

Kushash said:


> R.I.P Joe Diffie







SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Please don’t bug out to these hills


Which hills exactly, so I don't bug out there


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Which hills exactly, so I don't bug out there


NE of me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> urban violence....I don't live in the best part of town and many don't have the resources to hoard food......and they gotta eat..


Hang in there, Boss

We'll all get through it. Maybe get beat up a little, won't be the first time. Probably won't be the last time either.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> You will NOT be disappointed.
> Drugs, murder, illegal exotic animal trade, mullets, guns, gay polygamy, missing teeth and FLORIDA.
> 
> Need I say more?


I saw tiger.. and tiger saw man


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2020)

Lock down is hard on the kids, there to young to understand. Will be an interesting time. I don’t think the Mrs boy (she had when she was sixteen recently moved in long story) even notices. That mother fucker will sleep threw this whole thing, if he is the bench mark for 23 year olds in this country. Well let’s just say I hope there’s not a war, he doesn’t even smoke weed wtf


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Waiting on final auth from FDA, maybe today. Each machine, 80K masks per day per machine. Each mask can be sterilized 20 times without degradation. Same masks returned to same hospital. FDA only approved 10K per day per machine. 4 machines now, 2 to remain in Ohio, 1 to NY and maybe one to Wash state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


today

_(COLUMBUS, Ohio)— Ohio Governor Mike DeWine and Lt. Governor Jon Husted today thanked President Trump and Commissioner Stephen Hahn, M.D. of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for the full approval of the use of new technology to sterilize desperately-needed surgical masks in Ohio and other parts of the United States. 

The FDA has authorized Columbus-based Battelle to deploy its groundbreaking technology to sterilize surgical masks without a daily limit, which will allow Battelle to operate at its desired capacity. The Battelle Critical Care Decontamination System is capable of decontaminating up to 80,000 respirator masks per system each day.

"I want to thank President Trump for his leadership and Dr. Hahn of the FDA for approving the use of this life-saving technology that Battelle has developed," said Ohio Governor Mike DeWine. "This will not only help Ohio's healthcare workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 crisis, but Battelle will also be helping health care workers in hot spots throughout the country including New York and Washington state."

“We‘re grateful that the President and the FDA moved quickly to help us get this solution back up and running,” said Lt. Governor Jon Husted. “This Ohio-driven solution has the potential to save lives now and in the future across the United States.”

In addition to offering this technology in Ohio, Battelle intends to send one machine to New York City and one to Stony Brook, New York, which will provide for the sterilization of up to 160,000 surgical masks for New York's healthcare workers each day. Machines will also be dispatched to the state of Washington. 

Battelle plans to ship four more units elsewhere in the United States next week and 15 additional machines in the coming weeks_


----------



## DCcan (Mar 30, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Lock down is hard on the kids, there to young to understand. Will be an interesting time.


I had a hard time explaining to the dogs. My sister dropped supplies at the door and took off.
The dogs had a meltdown, and the only explanation that worked was she was stinky, like a skunk.

One had a look of horror, the other had a look of relieved disgust that she could't come inside.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

So, yesterday was interesting. I had trouble breathing the day before and couldn't fall asleep because of it. No matter the position in which I tried to sleep, I would stop breathing as soon as I lost consciousness. Like a temporary form of sleep apnea. I was sure pneumonia was setting in, as it commonly does in covid victims. I pressed a heating pad on high to my chest, and alternatively to my back over my lungs, almost to the point of burning. That helped relax my respiratory system enough to breathe more deeply. Breathing was generally more difficult at night, so when I woke up feeling that way, I said fuck it, I'm going to the ER. But I first watered all my plants, whether they needed it or not, and also made other plant adjustments, in anticipation of a longer hospital stay. Remember, I'm a one man show, and I wanted to try my best not to lose my only source of income these days. I tossed together a couple of hospital bug-out bags with extra sweat clothes, toiletries, laptop, and all related cable and power cords. Ready for the Long Haul, this was not my first rodeo. When I called the ER of my preferred hospital (which I was encouraged to do as many are too full for new patients), I was happy to find that there were only 3 people waiting at that point. Hopped in an Uber donning an N95 mask and rubber gloves. You and I know that's so I wouldn't spread this vile thing, but the Uber driver just said, 'Man! Glad you're really taking this seriously...' When I got to the ER, I was struggling to breathe. It was as if I just couldn't take big enough breaths, but also felt like I was hyperventilating at the same time. I didn't want to fuck around with admin, so I announced loudly enough for everyone to hear that I have the virus, and you may want to send me right in and not make me wait with the people in the waiting room (all of who were wearing masks.) That did not work, and I ended up waiting for about 30 minutes, anyway. When the first nurse was admitting me, he asked me all about my symptoms, their duration, their severity, etc.. He listened to my lungs (no fluid or any abnormality), took an EKG (fine), and even took my O2 level. It was 96, which he said was athletic. How the FUCK am I having trouble breathing while my O2 level was awesome??? Let's put a pin in that. 
Once I was admitted, I got into a bed and that stupid gown. My doctor was a sexy young blonde girl that was personable, but spoke with authority. I asked her why no one was wearing serious protection, and her reply made me want to cry and give her a hug - "We're wearing these things not to avoid _catching_ the virus, but to avoid potentially _passing _it to anyone." Such a shame that they are not equipped to do both  They hooked me up to an IV, and drew blood. About an hour later they took me to get 3 chest xrays. After about another hour the doctor came in to relay that everything looked great. They had to move me to a smaller room, as two new patients were admitted with severe covid symptoms. There were a couple more tests they wanted to run for possible clots, so they took more blood (out of the other arm, as my IV line closed up). 45 minutes later, the doc said all looked great and that I could go. I asked if this was all psychosomatic, and she said not necessarily. Her hypothesis was that my body was doing a bang up job at fighting the virus, as evidenced by lack of fever and dry cough, and during the time of difficult breathing it was attacking my respiratory system, tensing up my diaphragm and what not while not harming my lungs. This is likely why I have trouble breathing without it affecting my O2 levels. So during these episodes, I basically feel that I'm slowly suffocating while I'm actually not. Yikes. She said to keep doing my thing with the heating pad and whatever else helps me to relax, and to come back if I ran into further trouble. I'll tell you, just having run the tests and getting a clean bill of health (besides being a victim of the virus) goes a LONG way to help me relax. I just keep repeating to myself during the episodes of labored breathing, "It's okay. You are not dying, you just feel like you are..." Small comfort? I'll take what I can get. 

Now some things I heard from the nurses - 

Illinois is about to get hit way worse than NYC. All of the beds in their ICU were full, and this is just getting started. In 2 weeks, they predict that they will be making similar difficult decisions that they are making in Italy.

I also heard from them that on April 1st, our mayor would be closing the liquor stores. The reason is that law enforcement has been shutting down large private parties where everyone is just hammered, and she thinks having no access to liquor may fix this. We'll see if they are correct about that, I haven't heard that anywhere else. 

Today was better breathing-wise and fatigue-wise. It seems that I'm over the hump and have seen the worst of this, but who the fuck knows. I am fortunate that I went through so early in our State's crisis, if this happened even a week later I could have been in real trouble. Stay safe, and don't be upset that you are trapped in your homes, be grateful for it. It sure as hell beats the alternative...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

TLDR is short for Tyler Durden


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So, yesterday was interesting. I had trouble breathing the day before and couldn't fall asleep because of it. No matter the position in which I tried to sleep, I would stop breathing as soon as I lost consciousness. Like a temporary form of sleep apnea. I was sure pneumonia was setting in, as it commonly does in covid victims. I pressed a heating pad on high to my chest, and alternatively to my back over my lungs, almost to the point of burning. That helped relax my respiratory system enough to breathe more deeply. Breathing was generally more difficult at night, so when I woke up feeling that way, I said fuck it, I'm going to the ER. But I first watered all my plants, whether they needed it or not, and also made other plant adjustments, in anticipation of a longer hospital stay. Remember, I'm a one man show, and I wanted to try my best not to lose my only source of income these days. I tossed together a couple of hospital bug-out bags with extra sweat clothes, toiletries, laptop, and all related cable and power cords. Ready for the Long Haul, this was not my first rodeo. When I called the ER of my preferred hospital (which I was encouraged to do as many are too full for new patients), I was happy to find that there were only 3 people waiting at that point. Hopped in an Uber donning an N95 mask and rubber gloves. You and I know that's so I wouldn't spread this vile thing, but the Uber driver just said, 'Man! Glad you're really taking this seriously...' When I got to the ER, I was struggling to breathe. It was as if I just couldn't take big enough breaths, but also felt like I was hyperventilating at the same time. I didn't want to fuck around with admin, so I announced loudly enough for everyone to hear that I have the virus, and you may want to send me right in and not make me wait with the people in the waiting room (all of who were wearing masks.) That did not work, and I ended up waiting for about 30 minutes, anyway. When the first nurse was admitting me, he asked me all about my symptoms, their duration, their severity, etc.. He listened to my lungs (no fluid or any abnormality), took an EKG (fine), and even took my O2 level. It was 96, which he said was athletic. How the FUCK am I having trouble breathing while my O2 level was awesome??? Let's put a pin in that.
> Once I was admitted, I got into a bed and that stupid gown. My doctor was a sexy young blonde girl that was personable, but spoke with authority. I asked her why no one was wearing serious protection, and her reply made me want to cry and give her a hug - "We're wearing these things not to avoid _catching_ the virus, but to avoid potentially _passing _it to anyone." Such a shame that they are not equipped to do both  They hooked me up to an IV, and drew blood. About an hour later they took me to get 3 chest xrays. After about another hour the doctor came in to relay that everything looked great. They had to move me to a smaller room, as two new patients were admitted with severe covid symptoms. There were a couple more tests they wanted to run for possible clots, so they took more blood (out of the other arm, as my IV line closed up). 45 minutes later, the doc said all looked great and that I could go. I asked if this was all psychosomatic, and she said not necessarily. Her hypothesis was that my body was doing a bang up job at fighting the virus, as evidenced by lack of fever and dry cough, and during the time of difficult breathing it was attacking my respiratory system, tensing up my diaphragm and what not while not harming my lungs. This is likely why I have trouble breathing without it affecting my O2 levels. So during these episodes, I basically feel that I'm slowly suffocating while I'm actually not. Yikes. She said to keep doing my thing with the heating pad and whatever else helps me to relax, and to come back if I ran into further trouble. I'll tell you, just having run the tests and getting a clean bill of health (besides being a victim of the virus) goes a LONG way to help me relax. I just keep repeating to myself during the episodes of labored breathing, "It's okay. You are not dying, you just feel like you are..." Small comfort? I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Now some things I heard from the nurses -
> ...


Whoa....penis.

I mean...


I don't normally read mind numbing blocks of text, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis? I feel like I just gave birth through my eyeballs...lol <3

And I'm glad you got a clean(ish) bill of health, brother


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So, yesterday was interesting. I had trouble breathing the day before and couldn't fall asleep because of it. No matter the position in which I tried to sleep, I would stop breathing as soon as I lost consciousness. Like a temporary form of sleep apnea. I was sure pneumonia was setting in, as it commonly does in covid victims. I pressed a heating pad on high to my chest, and alternatively to my back over my lungs, almost to the point of burning. That helped relax my respiratory system enough to breathe more deeply. Breathing was generally more difficult at night, so when I woke up feeling that way, I said fuck it, I'm going to the ER. But I first watered all my plants, whether they needed it or not, and also made other plant adjustments, in anticipation of a longer hospital stay. Remember, I'm a one man show, and I wanted to try my best not to lose my only source of income these days. I tossed together a couple of hospital bug-out bags with extra sweat clothes, toiletries, laptop, and all related cable and power cords. Ready for the Long Haul, this was not my first rodeo. When I called the ER of my preferred hospital (which I was encouraged to do as many are too full for new patients), I was happy to find that there were only 3 people waiting at that point. Hopped in an Uber donning an N95 mask and rubber gloves. You and I know that's so I wouldn't spread this vile thing, but the Uber driver just said, 'Man! Glad you're really taking this seriously...' When I got to the ER, I was struggling to breathe. It was as if I just couldn't take big enough breaths, but also felt like I was hyperventilating at the same time. I didn't want to fuck around with admin, so I announced loudly enough for everyone to hear that I have the virus, and you may want to send me right in and not make me wait with the people in the waiting room (all of who were wearing masks.) That did not work, and I ended up waiting for about 30 minutes, anyway. When the first nurse was admitting me, he asked me all about my symptoms, their duration, their severity, etc.. He listened to my lungs (no fluid or any abnormality), took an EKG (fine), and even took my O2 level. It was 96, which he said was athletic. How the FUCK am I having trouble breathing while my O2 level was awesome??? Let's put a pin in that.
> Once I was admitted, I got into a bed and that stupid gown. My doctor was a sexy young blonde girl that was personable, but spoke with authority. I asked her why no one was wearing serious protection, and her reply made me want to cry and give her a hug - "We're wearing these things not to avoid _catching_ the virus, but to avoid potentially _passing _it to anyone." Such a shame that they are not equipped to do both  They hooked me up to an IV, and drew blood. About an hour later they took me to get 3 chest xrays. After about another hour the doctor came in to relay that everything looked great. They had to move me to a smaller room, as two new patients were admitted with severe covid symptoms. There were a couple more tests they wanted to run for possible clots, so they took more blood (out of the other arm, as my IV line closed up). 45 minutes later, the doc said all looked great and that I could go. I asked if this was all psychosomatic, and she said not necessarily. Her hypothesis was that my body was doing a bang up job at fighting the virus, as evidenced by lack of fever and dry cough, and during the time of difficult breathing it was attacking my respiratory system, tensing up my diaphragm and what not while not harming my lungs. This is likely why I have trouble breathing without it affecting my O2 levels. So during these episodes, I basically feel that I'm slowly suffocating while I'm actually not. Yikes. She said to keep doing my thing with the heating pad and whatever else helps me to relax, and to come back if I ran into further trouble. I'll tell you, just having run the tests and getting a clean bill of health (besides being a victim of the virus) goes a LONG way to help me relax. I just keep repeating to myself during the episodes of labored breathing, "It's okay. You are not dying, you just feel like you are..." Small comfort? I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Now some things I heard from the nurses -
> ...


Did you get tested for Covid specifically? I'd still take it easy for a while, take temp etc.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Whoa....penis.
> 
> I mean...
> 
> ...


Thanks, my friend... penis, indeed...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Did you get tested for Covid specifically? I'd still take it easy for a while, take temp etc.


Did someone say.....Rectal Thermometer!?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Did you get tested for Covid specifically? I'd still take it easy for a while, take temp etc.


I could not. They have very few tests, and currently only test 'Hot Covid' patients (high fever, persistant dry cough, breathing issues. My one out of three didn't qualify.) First time I've heard that term. But every nurse, and the doc, asked about my journey, and before I got halfway through, they all said, 'Oh yeah, that's covid-19...' I figure I've got another week or so before I'm back to normal...


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I had a hard time explaining to the dogs. My sister dropped supplies at the door and took off.
> The dogs had a meltdown, and the only explanation that worked was she was stinky, like a skunk.
> 
> One had a look of horror, the other had a look of relieved disgust that she could't come inside.


I don’t let the 23 year old sleep inside either


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2020)

George Gao, director-general of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)




__





Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org













Some COVID-19 patients still have coronavirus after symptoms disappear


Researchers found that half of the patients they treated for mild COVID-19 infection still had coronavirus for up to eight days after symptoms disappeared.



www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## DCcan (Mar 30, 2020)

I think I already had it at beginning of March, just got a low fever, scratchy throat and dry cough for 3+ days.
Woke up Monday feeling great, which was weird. No runny nose or crud afterward, like the regular flu.

I went thru 3 different diagnosis rubrics, all said since there was no headache and sore throat, no covid.
Could't get tested even if I died at that time. Only Tier I (almost dead) is still being tested today.
Now they say different and after watching videos of some survivors, I'm pretty sure it was sweeping the building I had done work at.

There were 100 people in there, and at least 5 had symptoms and more were out. They travel all over the world, Hotel management software.
I figured I'd read about it in the papers, but almost everyone there was under 40, so maybe not.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 30, 2020)

So if they aren't testing ppl with symptoms like Tyler, how can we believe any numbers that come out?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

Another month of this shit.


tyler.durden said:


> So, yesterday was interesting. I had trouble breathing the day before and couldn't fall asleep because of it. No matter the position in which I tried to sleep, I would stop breathing as soon as I lost consciousness. Like a temporary form of sleep apnea. I was sure pneumonia was setting in, as it commonly does in covid victims. I pressed a heating pad on high to my chest, and alternatively to my back over my lungs, almost to the point of burning. That helped relax my respiratory system enough to breathe more deeply. Breathing was generally more difficult at night, so when I woke up feeling that way, I said fuck it, I'm going to the ER. But I first watered all my plants, whether they needed it or not, and also made other plant adjustments, in anticipation of a longer hospital stay. Remember, I'm a one man show, and I wanted to try my best not to lose my only source of income these days. I tossed together a couple of hospital bug-out bags with extra sweat clothes, toiletries, laptop, and all related cable and power cords. Ready for the Long Haul, this was not my first rodeo. When I called the ER of my preferred hospital (which I was encouraged to do as many are too full for new patients), I was happy to find that there were only 3 people waiting at that point. Hopped in an Uber donning an N95 mask and rubber gloves. You and I know that's so I wouldn't spread this vile thing, but the Uber driver just said, 'Man! Glad you're really taking this seriously...' When I got to the ER, I was struggling to breathe. It was as if I just couldn't take big enough breaths, but also felt like I was hyperventilating at the same time. I didn't want to fuck around with admin, so I announced loudly enough for everyone to hear that I have the virus, and you may want to send me right in and not make me wait with the people in the waiting room (all of who were wearing masks.) That did not work, and I ended up waiting for about 30 minutes, anyway. When the first nurse was admitting me, he asked me all about my symptoms, their duration, their severity, etc.. He listened to my lungs (no fluid or any abnormality), took an EKG (fine), and even took my O2 level. It was 96, which he said was athletic. How the FUCK am I having trouble breathing while my O2 level was awesome??? Let's put a pin in that.
> Once I was admitted, I got into a bed and that stupid gown. My doctor was a sexy young blonde girl that was personable, but spoke with authority. I asked her why no one was wearing serious protection, and her reply made me want to cry and give her a hug - "We're wearing these things not to avoid _catching_ the virus, but to avoid potentially _passing _it to anyone." Such a shame that they are not equipped to do both  They hooked me up to an IV, and drew blood. About an hour later they took me to get 3 chest xrays. After about another hour the doctor came in to relay that everything looked great. They had to move me to a smaller room, as two new patients were admitted with severe covid symptoms. There were a couple more tests they wanted to run for possible clots, so they took more blood (out of the other arm, as my IV line closed up). 45 minutes later, the doc said all looked great and that I could go. I asked if this was all psychosomatic, and she said not necessarily. Her hypothesis was that my body was doing a bang up job at fighting the virus, as evidenced by lack of fever and dry cough, and during the time of difficult breathing it was attacking my respiratory system, tensing up my diaphragm and what not while not harming my lungs. This is likely why I have trouble breathing without it affecting my O2 levels. So during these episodes, I basically feel that I'm slowly suffocating while I'm actually not. Yikes. She said to keep doing my thing with the heating pad and whatever else helps me to relax, and to come back if I ran into further trouble. I'll tell you, just having run the tests and getting a clean bill of health (besides being a victim of the virus) goes a LONG way to help me relax. I just keep repeating to myself during the episodes of labored breathing, "It's okay. You are not dying, you just feel like you are..." Small comfort? I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Now some things I heard from the nurses -
> ...


Did you get a pic of the sexy blonde doctor? I didn't realize you were alone, how are you holding up mentally? I heard your prez say it's going to be until at least April 30th, nothing from our prime minister about an end date. I don't think I'm coming out of this sane if we have to spend another month like this.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another month of this shit.
> 
> 
> Did you get a pic of the sexy blonde doctor? I didn't realize you were alone, how are you holding up mentally? I heard your prez say it's going to be until at least April 30th, nothing from our prime minister about an end date. * I don't think I'm coming out of this sane if we have to spend another month like this.*


Insane young Greek girls, I find that strangely arousing


----------



## greg nr (Mar 30, 2020)

*A choir decided to go ahead with rehearsal. Now dozens of members have COVID-19 and two are dead*
MOUNT VERNON, Wash. — With the coronavirus quickly spreading in Washington state in early March, leaders of the Skagit Valley Chorale debated whether to go ahead with weekly rehearsal.

The virus was already killing people in the Seattle area, about an hour’s drive to the south.

Bing COVID-19 tracker: Latest numbers by country and state

But Skagit County hadn’t reported any cases, schools and business remained open, and prohibitions on large gatherings had yet to be announced.

On March 6, Adam Burdick, the choir’s conductor, informed the 121 members in an email that amid the “stress and strain of concerns about the virus,” practice would proceed as scheduled at Mount Vernon Presbyterian Church.

“I’m planning on being there this Tuesday March 10, and hoping many of you will be, too,” he wrote.

Sixty singers showed up. A greeter offered hand sanitizer at the door, and members refrained from the usual hugs and handshakes.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/a-choir-decided-to-go-ahead-with-rehearsal-now-dozens-of-members-have-covid-19-and-two-are-dead/ar-BB11Tjim?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## greg nr (Mar 30, 2020)

*43 people fall ill at Pentecostal church after revival, 10 test positive for coronavirus*
Several members of an Illinois Pentecostal church are either at the hospital or in home quarantine after at least 43 congregants fell ill following a revival service two Sundays ago, and at least 10 of them have tested positive for the new coronavirus.

In a Facebook post Wednesday night, Layna LoCascio, wife of pastor Anthony LoCascio who leads The Life Church of Glenview, said at least 43 of the approximately 80 people who attended a March 15 service at their church have fallen ill and everyone who has been tested for the new coronavirus has come back positive for the virus which has already killed more than 1,470 and infected more than 97,000 people nationwide.

“We have 43 infected (at minimum) from our church or connected to our church from our last service on March 15th. They all haven’t tested but whoever gets a test done ends up being positive, and we all have the same symptoms. It’s just not easy. It’s especially not easy when you’re a leader and a pastor of a precious church and we all got infected together,” she wrote.

Church leaders said the meeting was held days before the governor’s stay-at-home order. However, it was after officials called for large public events to be scaled down to 1,000 people and for private ones to have a maximum 250 in attendance, the Chicago Tribune reported.

Pastor LoCascio told the Daily Herald that he had contemplated canceling the service initially but because the number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the area was low he decided against it, particularly because they had a guest speaker coming and had been promoting the event for a while.



https://www.christianpost.com/news/43-people-fall-ill-at-illinois-pentecostal-church-after-revival-10-test-positive-for-coronavirus-235955/


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So, yesterday was interesting. I had trouble breathing the day before and couldn't fall asleep because of it. No matter the position in which I tried to sleep, I would stop breathing as soon as I lost consciousness. Like a temporary form of sleep apnea. I was sure pneumonia was setting in, as it commonly does in covid victims. I pressed a heating pad on high to my chest, and alternatively to my back over my lungs, almost to the point of burning. That helped relax my respiratory system enough to breathe more deeply. Breathing was generally more difficult at night, so when I woke up feeling that way, I said fuck it, I'm going to the ER. But I first watered all my plants, whether they needed it or not, and also made other plant adjustments, in anticipation of a longer hospital stay. Remember, I'm a one man show, and I wanted to try my best not to lose my only source of income these days. I tossed together a couple of hospital bug-out bags with extra sweat clothes, toiletries, laptop, and all related cable and power cords. Ready for the Long Haul, this was not my first rodeo. When I called the ER of my preferred hospital (which I was encouraged to do as many are too full for new patients), I was happy to find that there were only 3 people waiting at that point. Hopped in an Uber donning an N95 mask and rubber gloves. You and I know that's so I wouldn't spread this vile thing, but the Uber driver just said, 'Man! Glad you're really taking this seriously...' When I got to the ER, I was struggling to breathe. It was as if I just couldn't take big enough breaths, but also felt like I was hyperventilating at the same time. I didn't want to fuck around with admin, so I announced loudly enough for everyone to hear that I have the virus, and you may want to send me right in and not make me wait with the people in the waiting room (all of who were wearing masks.) That did not work, and I ended up waiting for about 30 minutes, anyway. When the first nurse was admitting me, he asked me all about my symptoms, their duration, their severity, etc.. He listened to my lungs (no fluid or any abnormality), took an EKG (fine), and even took my O2 level. It was 96, which he said was athletic. How the FUCK am I having trouble breathing while my O2 level was awesome??? Let's put a pin in that.
> Once I was admitted, I got into a bed and that stupid gown. My doctor was a sexy young blonde girl that was personable, but spoke with authority. I asked her why no one was wearing serious protection, and her reply made me want to cry and give her a hug - "We're wearing these things not to avoid _catching_ the virus, but to avoid potentially _passing _it to anyone." Such a shame that they are not equipped to do both  They hooked me up to an IV, and drew blood. About an hour later they took me to get 3 chest xrays. After about another hour the doctor came in to relay that everything looked great. They had to move me to a smaller room, as two new patients were admitted with severe covid symptoms. There were a couple more tests they wanted to run for possible clots, so they took more blood (out of the other arm, as my IV line closed up). 45 minutes later, the doc said all looked great and that I could go. I asked if this was all psychosomatic, and she said not necessarily. Her hypothesis was that my body was doing a bang up job at fighting the virus, as evidenced by lack of fever and dry cough, and during the time of difficult breathing it was attacking my respiratory system, tensing up my diaphragm and what not while not harming my lungs. This is likely why I have trouble breathing without it affecting my O2 levels. So during these episodes, I basically feel that I'm slowly suffocating while I'm actually not. Yikes. She said to keep doing my thing with the heating pad and whatever else helps me to relax, and to come back if I ran into further trouble. I'll tell you, just having run the tests and getting a clean bill of health (besides being a victim of the virus) goes a LONG way to help me relax. I just keep repeating to myself during the episodes of labored breathing, "It's okay. You are not dying, you just feel like you are..." Small comfort? I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Now some things I heard from the nurses -
> ...


Tyler, I'm really glad you're doing well. I suggest purchasing a pulse oximeter ,usually drug stores have them. That way you can check your own oxygen saturation if necessary. Stay well and I hope this is over for you.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2020)

USNS Comfort steams into NY harbor live stream


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Mar 30, 2020)

Who else thinks its Medical Marshal Law and all is not what it seems..... - STELTHY


----------



## greg nr (Mar 30, 2020)

Karma has a mean left....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244439001546862592


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> USNS Comfort steams into NY harbor live stream


We have the USS Mercy docked in the port of Long Beach.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Karma has a mean left....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244439001546862592


I kept looking for the like button!


----------



## madra (Mar 30, 2020)

Top is Sky news reporting in Italy, bottom is CBS reporting in "New York"


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

madra said:


> View attachment 4518369
> 
> Top is Sky news reporting in Italy, bottom is CBS reporting in "New York"


Same picture used twice.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I saw tiger.. and tiger saw man


Majestic as fuck, huh?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2020)

First off sorry you've been hit, and I hope you are en route to get this behind you swiftly.



tyler.durden said:


> and even took my O2 level. It was 96, which he said was athletic. How the FUCK am I having trouble breathing while my O2 level was awesome??? Let's put a pin in that.


one thing to keep in mind is that your lungs do also serve as a gateway to exchange CO2 back into the atmosphere - your respiration rate is actually stronger influenced by this than the O2 intake need.



tyler.durden said:


> I asked her why no one was wearing serious protection, and her reply made me want to cry and give her a hug - "We're wearing these things not to avoid _catching_ the virus, but to avoid potentially _passing _it to anyone."


what kind of logic is that? not catching it in the first place is going to prevent spreading it, of course... :/


----------



## Kushash (Mar 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I kept looking for the like button!


I went straight to the Love button!
Sorry I snapped earlier. I should not have quoted you at the time.
Didn't want to read what followed my post because I'm still on edge.
I hate violence yet loved seeing that dude above get wacked over the head.
I've never watched an entire UFC fight in my life, I don't enjoy it.

I do have a $5 Hard Rock 100th UFC fight chip if anyone wants lend me a roll of TP.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2020)

FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> Who else thinks its Medical Marshal Law and all is not what it seems..... - STELTHY


Martial


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I could not. They have very few tests, and currently only test 'Hot Covid' patients (high fever, persistant dry cough, breathing issues. My one out of three didn't qualify.) First time I've heard that term. But every nurse, and the doc, asked about my journey, and before I got halfway through, they all said, 'Oh yeah, that's covid-19...' I figure I've got another week or so before I'm back to normal...


I would say I'm glad you're feeling better, but instead will say I'm glad you're on the way to recovery.

This lack of test thing is fucking horrible. I heard some jerkoff on TV say 'anyone who wants a test, gets a test' weeks ago. But that's only for millionaire athletes, politicians and the 'connected'.

How the fuck can we get this under control without actually knowing who has it and who doesn't?

You don't statistically count as having it but probably do. How many people are in the same boat?

I haven't had this same sense of uncertainty since the Cuban Missile Crisis, but that ended in a couple weeks, nobody died and the economy didn't crash.

I hope every politician who benefitted from this (i.e. selling stock after secret meetings, lying about it for weeks, happy talk, etc.) gets fired ASAP.

Nothing good will come of this, I hope we're all still around to watch the made for TV movie in 2022.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Insane young Greek girls, I find that strangely arousing


It's hard to tell the difference between sane and insane Greek girl.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Martial


Dillon


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hard to tell the difference between sane and insane Greek girl.


I would like to experience each personally...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hard to tell the difference between sane and insane Greek girl.


But it would sure as hell be fun trying


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hard to tell the difference between sane and insane Greek girl.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

Even baklava is a little nuts...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Even baklava is a little nuts...


But sweet and tasty......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dillon


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2020)

Why the U.S. doesn't have enough hospital beds to deal with the coronavirus


It's a result of market forces as well as government intervention.




www.axios.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would like to experience each personally...





Singlemalt said:


> But it would sure as hell be fun trying


lol the problem is you never just get a Greek girl. You also get her parents, grandparents, siblings and probably a few aunts and uncles too. And everyone is always in your shit. 



tangerinegreen555 said:


>


I love that movie. I'm going to watch them again today. I'd never guess that Andrea Martin is Armenian


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2020)

​


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *lol the problem is you never just get a Greek girl. You also get her parents, grandparents, siblings and probably a few aunts and uncles too. And everyone is always in your shit.*
> 
> 
> 
> I love that movie. I'm going to watch them again today. I'd never guess that Andrea Martin is Armenian


Not any different than a Sicilian family, which may be why my ex is German-Norwegian


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

Look what came in the mail today dated March 16.


Seems like a couple months late and 2 trillion short.

Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4518462​


Italy announced so far they have lost 61 physicians r/t Covid.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Look what came in the mail today dated March 16.
> 
> View attachment 4518517View attachment 4518518
> Seems like a couple months late and 2 trillion short.
> ...


That's interesting. I carry a few professional licenses, although I am not currently practicing in any capacity, interestingly enough I have not received one alert and they all have my current contact into. In the first week of March when I was talking with my internist friend who mentioned that the LA Co public health had not communicated in over 2 weeks on this and crickets from the CDC.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 30, 2020)

The press conference the other day, someone was blathering on about a flyer, we should of seen it...a really great flyer.
Guess this is what that was about when they said DaY 8 . I was wondering when they started counting the "Slow the Spread", since no one heard of it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

I just called my dentist's office concerning my April 28 cleaning appointment.

The girl in the office answering the phone who I know very well said she's been cancelling week to week AND thinks she'll be laid off soon, so I rescheduled for June 11.

I asked what happens in case of emergency and she said all he'll do right now is call in a script.

So if anybody needs vicodin, I have a guy...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just called my dentist's office concerning my April 28 cleaning appointment.
> 
> The girl in the office answering the phone who I know very well said she's been cancelling week to week AND thinks she'll be laid off soon, so I rescheduled for June 11.
> 
> ...


I had a cleaning scheduled 3/17 and I cancelled it. Make sure you have oil of cloves in the house right now. Opiates do next to nothing for head pain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I had a cleaning scheduled 3/17 and I cancelled it. Make sure you have oil of cloves in the house right now. Opiates do next to nothing for head pain.


The spice cloves? How do you use it?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The spice cloves? How do you use it?


It has to be the oil of the spice and 100%. You use a new cotton swab (q-tip) each time, dip it in and place on the gum of the tooth that is hurting. It's a dental anesthetic.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm off to my happy place, walking my dogs around the neighborhood.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It has to be the oil of the spice and 100%. You use a new cotton swab (q-tip) each time, dip it in and place on the gum of the tooth that is hurting. It's a dental anesthetic.
> View attachment 4518550


oh I misunderstood. I thought this was for a headache remedy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

This whole thing just gets worse and worse, and it's probably just the tip of the iceberg.

I lost a filling last year and got in same day. Not now. Hope everything holds up for 6 weeks.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The spice cloves? How do you use it?


A guy named Bobby has to administer it anally. Only way it works.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> A guy named Bobby has to administer it anally. Only way it works.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another month of this shit.
> 
> 
> Did you get a pic of the sexy blonde doctor? I didn't realize you were alone, how are you holding up mentally? I heard your prez say it's going to be until at least April 30th, nothing from our prime minister about an end date. I don't think I'm coming out of this sane if we have to spend another month like this.


Lol. I didn't get a pic of the doc, she was scrumptious. Yeah, I'm alone. Can you imagine living with this personality? It is interesting for me to see people's reaction to living this way, as this has been my reality of choice for the last 15 years or so. But even I need human contact at least bimonthly, but video calls are an acceptable substitute for a while. The thing I really miss is going out on my solo urban adventures on my bike, but I'm not well enough to do that, anyway. I can do another month of this, I appreciate simple things in a new way. Like breathing easily. I always took that for granted...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh I misunderstood. I thought this was for a headache remedy.


Only if the headache is caused by a toothache ;D


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tyler, I'm really glad you're doing well. I suggest purchasing a pulse oximeter ,usually drug stores have them. That way you can check your own oxygen saturation if necessary. Stay well and I hope this is over for you.



Thank you, Annie, I appreciate it. I never heard of a pulse oximeter, I'll look on Amazon today...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2020)

@rollitup 
Can you change my "Well Known Member" to "Life-Sustaining Member"

Thanks your great
Xoxo
Neo


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> First off sorry you've been hit, and I hope you are en route to get this behind you swiftly.


Thank you. I believe the worst is over.



> one thing to keep in mind is that your lungs do also serve as a gateway to exchange CO2 back into the atmosphere - your respiration rate is actually stronger influenced by this than the O2 intake need.


That never crossed my mind, good insight.



> what kind of logic is that? not catching it in the first place is going to prevent spreading it, of course... :/


I think it is because they are constantly dealing with covid victims without adequate protection, so even if they themselves are not infected, they are likely carrying the virus on their clothing and equipment from infected patients to other patients. It's amazing to me that they are not overly concerned with their own risk, but extremely concerned with their patients' risk. Altruism of this kind baffles me, and I'm grateful for it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I would say I'm glad you're feeling better, but instead will say I'm glad you're on the way to recovery.
> 
> This lack of test thing is fucking horrible. I heard some jerkoff on TV say 'anyone who wants a test, gets a test' weeks ago. But that's only for millionaire athletes, politicians and the 'connected'.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tangy. I voiced the same questions and concerns to the staff. I even offered to pay cash for a test, and they said that is not possible. They have their orders. As to the question of how are we to control this if we don't know who has it and who doesn't, one nurse replied, "assume that you do, and act accordingly." Okay, then...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It has to be the oil of the spice and 100%. You use a new cotton swab (q-tip) each time, dip it in and place on the gum of the tooth that is hurting. It's a dental anesthetic.
> View attachment 4518550


It's also called Eugenol, and has antimicrobial properties


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

neosapien said:


> @rollitup
> Can you change my "Well Known Member" to "Life-Sustaining Member"
> 
> Thanks your great
> ...


You'll be changing that to whatever you want soon .


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2020)

*Eddie Bauer*
March 24 at 2:50 PM · 
_"As a brand based in the Pacific Northwest, we’ve seen first-hand how the COVID-19 pandemic has impacted our neighbors here in Washington state and the greater Seattle area.
To aid in the efforts, Eddie Bauer is temporarily shifting portions of its production capacity to make N95 and surgical masks to help meet the high demand for personal protective equipment caused by the COVID-19 pandemic. Some of our vendor partners have also donated masks to aid in the US effort to fight the virus.
Eddie Bauer will donate the masks directly to the State of Washington, to ensure they are distributed to the counties and facilities with the greatest need, based on the guidelines provided by the Washington State Department of Health.
We are inspired by those across the country making sacrifices small and large to help their neighbors and we hope to encourage others, who are able do so, to also join the cause".

"In Maine, James Morin, COO of Flowfold, expressed a similar sentiment. "This is what makes America resilient. When we need to come together for the good of everyone, we do." Flowfold, a producer of travel and lifestyle gear, has pivoted its entire business to focus on one product for the immediate future: face shields for hospital workers. "This is a complete transition. We’ve effectively had to create a brand-new business in eight days. Any orders that customers had placed before this started will still be shipped, of course. But as of now, we’re only making one product," Morin said."_


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> *Eddie Bauer*
> March 24 at 2:50 PM ·
> _"As a brand based in the Pacific Northwest, we’ve seen first-hand how the COVID-19 pandemic has impacted our neighbors here in Washington state and the greater Seattle area.
> To aid in the efforts, Eddie Bauer is temporarily shifting portions of its production capacity to make N95 and surgical masks to help meet the high demand for personal protective equipment caused by the COVID-19 pandemic. Some of our vendor partners have also donated masks to aid in the US effort to fight the virus.
> ...


Coincidentally, that pool company I have to stop at in your neck of the woods is doing the same.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's interesting. I carry a few professional licenses, although I am not currently practicing in any capacity, interestingly enough I have not received one alert and they all have my current contact into. In the first week of March when I was talking with my internist friend who mentioned that the LA Co public health had not communicated in over 2 weeks on this and crickets from the CDC.


Gov Newsome just put this out there for medical professionals: https://healthcorps.ca.gov
The site is down at the moment though, it is asking for more medical professionals whether they are students or retired.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2020)

I jumped across a ravine when I was a young teenager and didn't quite make it. To this day I have an indentation in my shin bone. But I cleaned it with creek water and pulled my sock over it to curb the bleeding. I think pretty soon that's going to be a qualifying event to volunteer unfortunately.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hard to tell the difference between sane and insane Greek girl.


You must have met my ex wife


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Gov Newsome just put this out there for medical professionals: https://healthcorps.ca.gov
> The site is down at the moment though, it is asking for more medical professionals whether they are students or retired.


Thanks! Usually they do push notices.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

I must brave the infested throng of humanity today to refill my beer supplies. I saw 3 people at DG last time I was there, at least they have the X's on the floor to keep people out of my personal space.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I didn't get a pic of the doc, she was scrumptious. Yeah, I'm alone. Can you imagine living with this personality? It is interesting for me to see people's reaction to living this way, as this has been my reality of choice for the last 15 years or so. But even I need human contact at least bimonthly, but video calls are an acceptable substitute for a while. The thing I really miss is going out on my solo urban adventures on my bike, but I'm not well enough to do that, anyway. I can do another month of this, I appreciate simple things in a new way. Like breathing easily. I always took that for granted...


Could totally imagine it, I'm used to living with whatever the female equivalent of a horndog is. I'm glad this is your choice. I've been reading a lot about people who have nobody and are suffering mental health problems with no support. I was alone for close to a month last year when my partner was visiting family in Poland. The isolation and all the odd sounds the house made at night almost drove me mad. Once you're feeling a healthier can you take your ebike out for a tour? I guess technically you have to self isolate for 14 days first.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> whatever the female equivalent of a horndog is.


Hornmuffin





__





Urban Dictionary: Hornmuffin


When you are horny most of the time from being sex deprived.




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hornmuffin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd eat it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

No muffin tops though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Could totally imagine it, I'm used to living with *whatever the female equivalent of a horndog is.* I'm glad this is your choice. I've been reading a lot about people who have nobody and are suffering mental health problems with no support. I was alone for close to a month last year when my partner was visiting family in Poland. The isolation and all the odd sounds the house made at night almost drove me mad. Once you're feeling a healthier can you take your ebike out for a tour? I guess technically you have to self isolate for 14 days first.


Hornbitch? Most people don't do well by themselves, I think I was born missing that social gene. Plus, I never claimed mental health. The possible lack of it just doesn't bother me. I plan to stay in until May as not to spread this thing. I bought a cool stationary bike, but I'm not feeling well enough yet to even take it out and assemble it. I'll be fine riding that for a month until I can get on the real thing. Same philosophy I have toward my sex toys


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> No muffin tops though.


Shiiiit. I’d eat that


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2020)

All of a sudden I feel like eating a hot dog.

No bun though, just the meat in my mouth.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hornmuffin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Female I believe.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> All of a sudden I feel like eating a hot dog.
> 
> No bun though, just the meat in my mouth.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4518654


Why do I keep hearing "Where's the beef?"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> All of a sudden I feel like eating a hot dog.
> 
> No bun though, just the meat in my mouth.....






SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2020)

If someone asks me "What did you do today I finally have an answer.
BTW, the upper part with the clouds & sky were a MF`er.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If someone asks me "What did you do today I finally have an answer.
> BTW, the upper part with the clouds & sky were a MF`er.
> 
> View attachment 4518691







SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

Damn. Military convoys hauling bodies to country side incinerators in Italy. Bodies being loaded onto refer trailers in NY. Those are images that I'll never forget.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Love that movie - should invite him over so I can learn a few Jigsaw tips.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2020)

Haha thought this was a different thread....sorry


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

82, 82, 82....246.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> 82, 82, 82....246.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Haha thought this was a different thread....sorry


Nah don't be, as long as it isn't politics it fits.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

So I made a couple deliveries today.

I back into buddy's driveways. Drop electric window 2". Hand them envelope, they pass in envelope which I toss onto the passenger side floor. I usually take a dog to ride shotgun.

Then I call them and we talk through truck sync radio connected to phone after I'm driving away instead of the old days sitting around for coffee and bullshitting for a half hour.

What an antisocial pandemic we have going on here.

I miss in person social contact.

And I'm soooooooo bored. You can't even flirt around with old gfs I used to run into at Giant Eagle for a pleasant diversion. Everybody you run into says, 'talk to you later' or 'call me, we'll talk that way'.

I hope we all don't overload the cell towers and internet next.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I made a couple deliveries today.
> 
> I back into buddy's driveways. Drop electric window 2". Hand them envelope, they pass in envelope which I toss onto the passenger side floor. I usually take a dog to ride shotgun.
> 
> ...


I'm not comfortable with social chit chat. So whenever I'd go out I'd worry about bumping into people who wanted to socialize. For me this has been heaven ;D they just smile and wave and I smile and wave and don't have to make pained small talk while counting the seconds until I can leave LOL


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 30, 2020)

Stood in line at Home Depot on my designated 6 foot X and a guy with his teenage son stepped inside a shoulders length of me 
and I objected , his response "I'm not worried "
My thought duck the right and the left is gonna take ya out 
Although I wasn't worried as he was downwind of my spit 
Wash your hands and respect norms


----------



## Kushash (Mar 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not comfortable with social chit chat. So whenever I'd go out I'd worry about bumping into people who wanted to socialize. For me this has been heaven ;D they just smile and wave and I smile and wave and don't have to make pained small talk while counting the seconds until I can leave LOL


I Love You Both! Herbs and suds known you for a while in the grow section.
I'm glad I was able to count to 10 befoere posting!\\\
Is my spelling is funcked thats OK.I lost Tiberius today and knew it was coming/
Love you guys who are not dick heads!!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Stood in line at Home Depot on my designated 6 foot X and a guy with his teenage son stepped inside a shoulders length of me
> and I objected , his response "I'm not worried "
> My thought duck the right and the left is gonna take ya out
> Although I wasn't worried as he was downwind of my spit
> Wash your hands and respect norms


I've been hitting up the early senior hours at stores.

Because we're all smart enough to know our indestructible stage ended 30 years ago .

I know there's a lot of cement heads out there. Saw some guy walk into Giant Eagle the other day from the gas station.

About 25ish, in cutoffs, T-shirt and flip flops in 51° windy, rainy weather. And about 80 lbs. overweight or 8 months pregnant, not sure which. Lol.

People are fucking nuts. He needs to stay in mom's basement.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 30, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I Love You Both! Herbs and suds known you for a while in the grow section.
> I'm glad I was able to count to 10 befoere posting!\\\
> Is my spelling is funcked thats OK.I lost Tiberius today and knew it was coming/
> Love you guys who are not dick heads!!!!


RIP Tiberius


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I made a couple deliveries today.
> 
> I back into buddy's driveways. Drop electric window 2". Hand them envelope, they pass in envelope which I toss onto the passenger side floor. I usually take a dog to ride shotgun.
> 
> ...


Texting with one of my daughters the other night, I get an email alert from ATT telling me I'm in danger of going over my text data allotment. I wasn't even aware there was such a thing, a few minutes later another alert and I've gone over and getting charged. For 20 yrs I wasn't even aware of that, so 20 yrs of "good behavior" counts for shit lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I Love You Both! Herbs and suds known you for a while in the grow section.
> I'm glad I was able to count to 10 befoere posting!\\\
> Is my spelling is funcked thats OK.I lost Tiberius today and knew it was coming/
> *Love you guys who are not dick heads!!!!
> *




I have no idea which group I'm in...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I have no idea which group I'm in...


~ Checks for smiley faces on Penis ~


----------



## Growan (Mar 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> and @Growan


You rang, m'lord?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I plan to stay in until May as not to spread this thing.


no worries here, once effective antibodies roam in your plasma the viruses will be disabled in a very swift time


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> no worries here, once effective antibodies roam in your plasma the viruses will be disabled in a very swift time



I'm so looking forward to it, it's day 10 of this shit and it's still going strong. I read different things, but it seems that people who totally recover from this can still shed the virus for 8+ days. I wish there was a way to know when one is no longer contagious...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Checks for smiley faces on Penis ~


All I see is a great lidless eye


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Please, PLEASE tell me someone else is watching "The tiger king" on Netflix...
> 
> If you're not watching it, start it RIGHT NOW!!!


Holy shit WTF! They are all fuckin nuts!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Hornbitch? Most people don't do well by themselves, I think I was born missing that social gene. Plus, I never claimed mental health. The possible lack of it just doesn't bother me. I plan to stay in until May as not to spread this thing. I bought a cool stationary bike, but I'm not feeling well enough yet to even take it out and assemble it. I'll be fine riding that for a month until I can get on the real thing. Same philosophy I have toward my sex toys


Got the motorbunny running on overdrive?  I am missing the eight hours of me time I used to have every day. We had a really nice workout room with an elliptical machine, stationary bike and padded floors. I sold it all last year and we turned it back into a guest bedroom that we don't need right now.  It's supposed to be 52° and sunny this weekend so we're going to dust off the bikes and hit the dirt for the first ride of the season. I know a couple trails that are lightly traveled so social distancing shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2020)

@Growan !!! MY favorite faux Paddy, how are you? How's the family? Details boyo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got the motorbunny running on overdrive?  I am missing the eight hours of me time I used to have every day. We had a really nice workout room with an elliptical machine, stationary bike and padded floors. I sold it all last year and we turned it back into a guest bedroom that we don't need right now.  It's supposed to be 52° and sunny this weekend so we're going to dust off the bikes and hit the dirt for the first ride of the season. I know a couple trails that are lightly traveled so social distancing shouldn't be too difficult.
> 
> View attachment 4519102


I miss riding my bikes


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2020)

​


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

Morning fam. This is our uv sterilization room that we are sterilizing n95’s in. The robot ( Sheldon) pulsates uv light for 5min then the racks have to be turned and repeat the process so both sides get sterilized. We only have a few masks this morning. Pretty cool.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I miss riding my bikes


Me too! Dog walks and a couple grocery store runs have been my only outdoor activities for the past two weeks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Well, all symptoms finally went away here yesterday, our toddler is back to running around like a crazy psycho instead of moping around. No coughs from anyone 

that means I can leave the house in another 14 days. That’ll make 26 days of being completely cooped up, minus one drive to pick up a check

my wife and kid only have a few more days to go since they got symptoms


----------



## Kushash (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I have no idea which group I'm in...


LOL! No one is I was too drunk last night to even remember what I posted.
I said I was glad I counted to 10 and I have know idea what that meant.
I guess I meant I would have went on a meaningless rant IDK.

It was disgusting that you were not able to get tested.
I hope you and everyone else dealing with this gets better.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2020)

Exclusive: Captain of aircraft carrier with growing coronavirus outbreak pleads for help from Navy


The captain of a nuclear aircraft carrier docked in Guam with more than 100...




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Well, all symptoms finally went away here yesterday, our toddler is back to running around like a crazy psycho instead of moping around. No coughs from anyone
> 
> that means I can leave the house in another 14 days. That’ll make 26 days of being completely cooped up, minus one drive to pick up a check
> 
> my wife and kid only have a few more days to go since they got symptoms


I'm glad you and your family are doing well.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Texting with one of my daughters the other night, I get an email alert from ATT telling me I'm in danger of going over my text data allotment. I wasn't even aware there was such a thing, a few minutes later another alert and I've gone over and getting charged. For 20 yrs I wasn't even aware of that, so 20 yrs of "good behavior" counts for shit lol


Went through that a couple years ago remodeling houses. And listening to data hog things like YouTube through bluetooth speakers all day.

I had torn down all the comcast wifi equipment that was in the way and suddenly got usage alerts from Verizon a couple weeks later.

I upped data 3 times, finally bought unlimited because it's cheaper than buying limited and going over twice at $20 a pop.

They're pretty ignorant with their pricing. All those months you didn't hit the limit don't count for shit.
Bastards.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Went through that a couple years ago remodeling houses. And listening to data hog things like YouTube through bluetooth speakers all day.
> 
> I had torn down all the comcast wifi equipment that was in the way and suddenly got usage alerts from Verizon a couple weeks later.
> 
> ...


I know a couple carriers removed limits for the stay home campaign. Forget which ones. Tossed my personal tracking device years ago. LOL.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I know a couple carriers removed limits for the stay home campaign. Forget which ones. Tossed my personal tracking device years ago. LOL.


Bell, Rogers and Telus have all removed their data caps until May 31st.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

Our Premier. (Canadian version of a governor) I didn't vote for him, but I have to give credit when due. He's been a calm, steady leader throughout this crisis. 









EXCLUSIVE: Doug Ford personally delivered 90,000 surgical masks to Ontarians in his truck


Ford personally drove his pickup truck to a warehouse on Sunday afternoon in order to pick up 90,000 masks that a company had donated to the province.




www.thepostmillennial.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our Premier. (Canadian version of a governor) I didn't vote for him, but I have to give credit when due. He's been a calm steady leader throughout this crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We pretty much get to pick dry or lube with sand.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our Premier. (Canadian version of a governor) I didn't vote for him, but I have to give credit when due. He's been a calm, steady leader throughout this crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Doug any relation to the late Rob Ford, peace be upon him?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is Doug any relation to the late Rob Ford, peace be upon him?


Doug is his older brother. Same political stripes, less crack cocaine.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is Doug any relation to the late Rob Ford, peace be upon him?


Brothers. I can dig it, crack ain’t THAT whack.


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is Doug any relation to the late Rob Ford, peace be upon him?


Brothers.






There is another.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doug is his older brother. Same political stripes, less crack cocaine.


Rob always reminded me of an insane Chris Farley, god he was entertaining, both of them


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> Brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bottom pic looks eerily like the Harkonnens from the Dune movie


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our Premier. (Canadian version of a governor)


You guys have premiers? I never knew they called them that.

Do they ever pound their shoes on a table and throw a tantrum?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Rob always reminded me of an insane Chris Farley, god he was entertaining, both of them


I was embarrassed to admit that I live in Toronto when he was the mayor. When he invited a homophobic bigot to his council inauguration in the most culturally diverse city in the world, I knew he was only there to serve a few.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was embarrassed to admit that I live in Toronto when he was the mayor. When he invited a homophobic bigot to his council inauguration in the most culturally diverse city in the world, I knew he was only there to serve a few.


And the guy in the middle is straight????


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You guys have premiers? I never knew they called them that.
> 
> Do they ever pound their shoes on a table and throw a tantrum?


yup premiers, prime minister, MPP's and MP's. I've never seen the shoe thing but they like to pound the table and heckle each other.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> Brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget the illegitimate brother they don't like to talk about...






Edit - Goddamn it! Malt beat me to it...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup premiers, prime minister, MPP's and MP's. I've never seen the shoe thing but they like to pound the table and heckle each other.


I think he was pounding his shoe because they wouldn't let him visit Disneyland.

That's a half true story. They really wouldn't let him visit Disneyland. Then he sent nuclear missiles to Cuba.

Guy was nuttier than a fruitcake, could have used a little crack or something.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If someone asks me "What did you do today I finally have an answer.
> BTW, the upper part with the clouds & sky were a MF`er.
> 
> View attachment 4518691


I've been running out between rainshowers to squirt paint on this model car I'm building.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

Toronto just cancelled all events until June 30th.  









City of Toronto cancels all major events, including Pride parade, until June 30


The City of Toronto is cancelling all major events and festivals through June 30 to combat the spread of COVID-19.



toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto just cancelled all events until June 30th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that says a lot about the earliest baseball will start this year.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been running out between rainshowers to squirt paint on this model car I'm building.


That entire sentence is just a euphemism for fapping...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was embarrassed to admit that I live in Toronto when he was the mayor. When he invited a homophobic bigot to his council inauguration in the most culturally diverse city in the world, I knew he was only there to serve a few.


I'd bet he is straight. No self respecting gay man would wear a rose on a sport coat with all chrysanthemums on it. And would you look at that tie...I mean just look at it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That entire sentence is just a euphemism for fapping...


Okay, you got me


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'd bet he is straight. No self respecting gay man would wear a rose on a sport coat with all chrysanthemums on it. And would you look at that tie...I mean just look at it.


LMAO. Never would have saw that from my point of view. TNX.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, that says a lot about the earliest baseball will start this year.


 I didn't even think of that. Looks like pride is straight up cancelled this year according to their site. I don't understand why they couldn't just postpone it for a couple months. 




dannyboy602 said:


> I'd bet he is straight. No self respecting gay man would wear a rose on a sport coat with all chrysanthemums on it. And would you look at that tie...I mean just look at it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


>


That's some easy hunting. I LOVE goat. They are living trashcans that you can fuck, then eat...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


>


@Growan has been busy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't even think of that. Looks like pride is straight up cancelled this year according to their site. I don't understand why they couldn't just postpone it for a couple months.


And now you add a "Don Cherry" on top? Is the BBC actually this funny?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And now you add a "Don Cherry" on top? Is the BBC actually this funny?


That's right up there with "Andy Humm" from "Gay USA".


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was embarrassed to admit that I live in Toronto when he was the mayor. When he invited a homophobic bigot to his council inauguration in the most culturally diverse city in the world, I knew he was only there to serve a few.


Who is that guy?? Looks like a demented Burl Ives


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's some easy hunting. I LOVE goat. They are living trashcans that you can fuck, then eat...
> 
> View attachment 4519514


@Growan you might wanna head on out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Who is that guy?? Looks like a demented Burl Ives


That’s don cherry. I think he was a sport caster for the blue jays. 



MICHI-CAN said:


> And now you add a "Don Cherry" on top? Is the BBC actually this funny?


I don’t know, the BBC is British. Rick Mercer is a national treasure


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's right up there with "Andy Humm" from "Gay USA".
> [/QUO
> Textbook "Innuendo".


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

So, I went to Giant Eagle in the middle of the day to get dawn dishsoap, milk, butter, juice, cottage cheese, a rack of precooked ribs and 2 ready to go packaged salads.

Normally a 10 minute gig, in and out.

But today I had to wait for 5 minutes everywhere I needed something for people to stop staring at the damn food, take something and move along.

And what's up with the silly couples shopping? One person to a cart and move along already, there's a pandemic going on. Every extra person is a health hazard, you only need one shopper at a time per relationship right now. They should add that to the covid-19 risk list.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2020)

IHME | COVID-19 Projections


Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.




covid19.healthdata.org


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

The US Navy is trying to get sailors off the aircraft carrier hit by a coronavirus outbreak, but it is having trouble finding enough beds


The acting Navy secretary said the service was trying to get sailors ashore, but the challenge is finding enough beds for the thousands on board.




www.businessinsider.com





Be a bad time for another country to cause some shit.

But they're all sick too, so there's that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The US Navy is trying to get sailors off the aircraft carrier hit by a coronavirus outbreak, but it is having trouble finding enough beds
> 
> 
> The acting Navy secretary said the service was trying to get sailors ashore, but the challenge is finding enough beds for the thousands on board.
> ...


Regretfully, yet possibly respectfully these these people may have paid for a lessening of the shit.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 31, 2020)

Had to go to Walgreens and the supermarket.
Supplies were good except for the paper products.
Took some pics but would rather not post them, no paper products and probably no sanitizers otherwise the shelves were pretty well stocked.

I found the same strangeness out there and I could probably type 500 words but I'll keep it short just want to share the walgreens experience. Plus I'm a slow typer. Last night I was so drunk I had to close one eye to find the right keys. Southern Comfort 100 proof will do that I guess.

Walgreens has a key pad for customers to put in your phone # for pick up and again for rewards.
I was pressing the buttons thinking this is ground zero for catching the virus. I could have had the person behind the cash register input the 4 digits needed for the pick up and just skipped the rewards thing. Got my car keys with my other hand and went straight for the hand sanitizers. Wiped everything down when I got home. 

Be Safe!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Had to go to Walgreens and the supermarket.
> Supplies were good except for the paper products.
> Took some pics but would rather not post them, no paper products and probably no sanitizers otherwise the shelves were pretty well stocked.
> 
> ...


I keep a good supply of small bills in my safe. I pay with cash & usually carry a good selection of small bills in my wallet and say "keep the change".....might cost me a few nickles but well worth the price..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


>


And @Growan reappears!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The US Navy is trying to get sailors off the aircraft carrier hit by a coronavirus outbreak, but it is having trouble finding enough beds
> 
> 
> The acting Navy secretary said the service was trying to get sailors ashore, but the challenge is finding enough beds for the thousands on board.
> ...


I think they need to come home and get first access to the USS Mercy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was embarrassed to admit that I live in Toronto when he was the mayor. When he invited a homophobic bigot to his council inauguration in the most culturally diverse city in the world, I knew he was only there to serve a few.


Cool necklace - what's that all about?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool necklace - what's that all about?


Most bizarre sports jacket award?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Most bizarre sports jacket award?


They kinda look like gold plated bung hole plugs on my cheap monitor.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Most bizarre sports jacket award?





MICHI-CAN said:


> They kinda look like gold plated bung hole plugs on my cheap monitor.


Looks like some sort of Freemason award?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like some sort of Freemason award?


I think that's beyond his pay grade. Plugs.


----------



## beernutz (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The US Navy is trying to get sailors off the aircraft carrier hit by a coronavirus outbreak, but it is having trouble finding enough beds
> 
> 
> The acting Navy secretary said the service was trying to get sailors ashore, but the challenge is finding enough beds for the thousands on board.
> ...


Why is it Americans have to be number 1 at everything
Even the damn infection count


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2020)

beernutz said:


> Why is it Americans have to be number 1 at everything
> Even the damn infection count


We do what we can


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

beernutz said:


> Why is it Americans have to be number 1 at everything
> Even the damn infection count


Just stop setting those fires down there and we'll try to get everyone tested .


----------



## Kushash (Mar 31, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The US Navy is trying to get sailors off the aircraft carrier hit by a coronavirus outbreak, but it is having trouble finding enough beds
> 
> 
> The acting Navy secretary said the service was trying to get sailors ashore, but the challenge is finding enough beds for the thousands on board.
> ...


It only takes a couple of our guys to launch some nukes...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It only takes a couple of our guys to launch some nukes...







But the guy with the tool belt has the launch codes and he'd rather sing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> ...


Jesus. That _is_ close to the 2.5% mortality rate they were initially talking about...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> But the guy with the tool belt has the launch codes and he'd rather sing.



Can you imagine the after-parties with those dudes???


----------



## beernutz (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just stop setting those fires down there and we'll try to get everyone tested .


The fires were from all the nice outdoor grown down under


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Can you imagine the after-parties with those dudes???


Piles of coke, not sure about the hookers though .


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2020)

beernutz said:


> The fires were from all the nice outdoor grown down under View attachment 4519881View attachment 4519882


----------



## Growan (Apr 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @Growan has been busy


Be nothing left but goats and roaches. Goats can eat roaches but not the other way round, so in the end that's the way it's gonna be. 

Mmmm-baaaaaaa-hahaha!


----------



## DCcan (Apr 1, 2020)

beernutz said:


> Why is it Americans have to be number 1 at everything
> Even the damn infection count


It's the math. They teach us the answer to everything when it comes to USA is one, so we can't be wrong.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>







SH420


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool necklace - what's that all about?


It's the livery collar for the Mayor.









Livery collar - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2020)

'Best case scenario': COVID-19 measures expected to last until July, government document says


Government officials have been hinting that distancing measures would be recommended – or enforced – for more than just the next few weeks




nationalpost.com





 July?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2020)

​


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 1, 2020)

Don't Nag Your Husband During Lockdown, Malaysia's Government Advises Women : NPR








Don't Nag Your Husband During Lockdown, Malaysia's Government Advises Women


An online campaign recommended business attire and makeup while working at home, and to avoid sarcasm when asking for help with housework. The women of Malaysia were not amused.




www.npr.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 1, 2020)

Doctor and nurses pay/benefits cut

https://www.propublica.org/article/coronavirus-er-doctors-nurses-benefits


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 1, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You mean you're not acting like these idiots on spring break a week or so ago? They were laughing about it as if it was a joke. Facebook, Instagram, youtube influencers, reality television, etc... This is the future of America and it doesn't look bright. The dumbing down of America marches on.


My wife not only let my step daughter go to Florida for spring break, she encouraged it. 

We have some kind of disconnect on parenting. 

I was/am pissed to say the least. Started packin my stuff then got hit with lockdown. 

Goddamn coronavirus


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Doctor and nurses pay/benefits cut
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/coronavirus-er-doctors-nurses-benefits


 "Let's give teachers more money."


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 1, 2020)

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's the livery collar for the Mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I've heard the word 'livery' since I watched cowboy shows all the time when I was a kid.

I thought it was a horse hotel.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2020)

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 1, 2020)

Man, today is the type of day to just roll up a few and chill with some Steely Dan...

Ahh yeeah.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Man, today is the type of day to just roll up a few and chill with some Steely Dan...
> 
> Ahh yeeah.


I have tickets to the Steely Dan concert in Portland June 2nd. It sucks that it's probably going to be cancelled.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't think I've heard the word 'livery' since I watched cowboy shows all the time when I was a kid.
> 
> I thought it was a horse hotel.


I had to look it up also.
Thanks LG


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I have tickets to the Steely Dan concert in Portland June 2nd. It sucks that it's probably going to be cancelled.


I saw them once, fabulous show and they were just the warm up band. Stole the show though.

I think we can all pretty much write off 2020 at this point. Unless they have a vaccine months earlier than they expect.

I hate to think of what will be left of the medical system and economy on the other side of this.

I never thought WW III would be against a virus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4520199
> I don't think I've heard the word 'livery' since I watched cowboy shows all the time when I was a kid.
> 
> I thought it was a horse hotel.


lol you learn something new every day. Before I looked it up I thought it meant decoration like on a float.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)

SO, livery stables would be where you keep your gift horse?


----------



## Kushash (Apr 1, 2020)

Love the humor, a good laugh relieves anxiety.
Had a good one I thought about America's #2's being #1 and just don't have the desire to post humor. Maybe in a few weeks I can tag in for someone who needs a break although it might not be a good time for humor in a few weeks IDK.

My internet went down as cox was working out front for a while so I got off my ass to cut the grass.
I used to keep the garage open when working out front or in the garage. Now with a pantry of food and a fridge visible I'm keeping the garage closed from view.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4520199
> I don't think I've heard the word 'livery' since I watched cowboy shows all the time when I was a kid.
> 
> I thought it was a horse hotel.


I thought they were talking about food.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I thought they were talking about food.


livery and oniony


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 1, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I have tickets to the Steely Dan concert in Portland June 2nd. It sucks that it's probably going to be cancelled.


One of the festivals I go to has been pushed from May to Oct. I wonder if we moved our hotel dates yet.


@Dr.Amber Trichome , you asked me a while ago, in the tool thread, what festivals we go to. That's 1 of them 

A few shows were scheduled for weekend of 04/20 have since been canceled. 

We've been watching a few favorites on Instagram live, Facebook live, and YouTube live. Quarantine sessions. 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had to look it up also.
> Thanks LG


I encountered the term a few years back in a specific context. The identifying paint job on airliners, commercial vehicles and so is also called livery.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I thought they were talking about food.


MMMMM, that looks good!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> MMMMM, that looks good!


When I visited Vienna, grandmother would sometimes come home from market with a warm slice of a noble meatloafy thing called liver cheese. With the local bread and mustard, many yes. Yesmuchness.
Thus began my romance with prepared liver.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I encountered the term a few years back in a specific context. The identifying paint job on airliners, commercial vehicles and so is also called livery.


My avatar is a livery


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My avatar is a livery


Whose/whatse?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I visited Vienna, grandmother would sometimes come home from market with a warm slice of a noble meatloafy thing called liver cheese. With the local bread and mustard, many yes. Yesmuchness.
> Thus began my romance with prepared liver.


Braunsweiger "I can't spell" and my grandfathers pate. Beyond that I wouldn't use it for bait.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Whose/whatse?


Knights wear the livery of their family or liege lord


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Knights wear the livery of their family or liege lord


I’m still curious about the specifics. I think the fleur de lis was French Royal, but request expansion/correction.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I have tickets to the Steely Dan concert in Portland June 2nd. It sucks that it's probably going to be cancelled.


bummer, hopefully it's just postponed to a later date. I got tickets to Billy Joel for christmas but was unable to make the date work. I traded them to a friend for cirque du soleil tickets on May 30th. It says on ticketmaster that the show is cancelled and refunds will be issued to the method used for purchase. The Billy Joel tickets were $300 for two tickets, so I'm thinking about asking him to give me the refund for the cirque tickets.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I visited Vienna, grandmother would sometimes come home from market with a warm slice of a noble meatloafy thing called liver cheese. With the local bread and mustard, many yes. Yesmuchness.
> Thus began my romance with prepared liver.


Is it much like liverwurst patte?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2020)

I definitely turned the corner on this virus yesterday. I woke up with some symptoms, slightly labored breathing, random shooting pains in my chest, body aches, the unreal fatigue, etc.. Then, in the early afternoon, it was as if my body hit a switch. It finally figured out the correct antibodies, and everything drastically improved. Breathing issues, pain, and fatigue all disappeared over the next few hours, and I was blessed with a long surge of energy. I slept great, and awoke this morning feeling even better. I MADE IT!!! I called one of my best friends, who had a long hospital stay but is a few days ahead of me regarding recovery, and we traded some war stories. We plan on getting together next week, and hanging out a bunch. So excited to have someone to hang out with without risk, and do some working out and some bike rides far away from others. It made me think about all the other people that will make it through this thing. I'm betting groups will organize a way to socialize with each other, while being careful not to expose those still at risk. Kind of like those infected with AIDS dating each other. I feel like a human being again, a few more days and I feel I'll be at 100%. Time to get back to all the at home projects I was planning before contracting this awful bug. I hope none of you needs to go through this trial, but if you do, I hope it happens when the curve flattens out and you have easy access to adequate healthcare...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer, hopefully it's just postponed to a later date. I got tickets to Billy Joel for christmas but was unable to make the date work. I traded them to a friend for cirque du soleil tickets on May 30th. It says on ticketmaster that the show is cancelled and refunds will be issued to the method used for purchase. The Billy Joel tickets were $300 for two tickets, so I'm thinking about asking him to give me the refund for the cirque tickets.


I'd explain it to him, he should cool with it.

Otherwise,
My tickets were lost, stolen, or destroyed. What do I do?

If the tickets you bought online or by phone are lost, stolen, damaged, or destroyed, please Contact Fan Support. Our Fan Support team is happy to help! Make sure you have your order confirmation number or the credit card you used to buy the tickets handy.
For damaged or destroyed Print at Home tickets, just print again from the link in your confirmation email or login to your account.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Is it much like liverwurst patte?


Can’t really tell you. Sometimes things are lost in translation, and as I haven’t had any tinned meat from down your way, I am curious but ignorant.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I definitely turned the corner on this virus yesterday. I woke up with some symptoms, slightly labored breathing, random shooting pains in my chest, body aches, the unreal fatigue, etc.. Then, in the early afternoon, it was as if my body hit a switch. It finally figured out the correct antibodies, and everything drastically improved. Breathing issues, pain, and fatigue all disappeared over the next few hours, and I was blessed with a long surge of energy. I slept great, and awoke this morning feeling even better. I MADE IT!!! I called one of my best friends, who had a long hospital stay but is a few days ahead of me regarding recovery, and we traded some war stories. We plan on getting together next week, and hanging out a bunch. So excited to have someone to hang out with without risk, and do some working out and some bike rides far away from others. It made me think about all the other people that will make it through this thing. I'm betting groups will organize a way to socialize with each other, while being careful not to expose those still at risk. Kind of like those infected with AIDS dating each other. I feel like a human being again, a few more days and I feel I'll be at 100%. Time to get back to all the at home projects I was planning before contracting this awful bug. I hope none of you needs to go through this trial, but if you do, I hope it happens when the curve flattens out and you have easy access to adequate healthcare...


Good to read


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> livery and oniony


Needs more Bacony.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2020)

My niece and her husband are Drs. at a Pittsburgh hospital.

They're saying the peak here will be in June. Flatter curve right now but the flatter the curve, the longer to get to the peak.

So I'm thinking we'll be getting another 'extension' from the feds at the end of April.

They also said taking a zinc supplement might be a good idea. 15mg. Take 'em if you got 'em. That's what Drs. are doing. It may help with some symptoms if you get it, not a cure.

Batten down the hatches.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Can’t really tell you. Sometimes things are lost in translation, and as I haven’t had any tinned meat from down your way, I am curious but ignorant.


It’s a German thing my Dad loves it. Not sure where he picked it up from. It’s basically poor mans patte


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I visited Vienna, grandmother would sometimes come home from market with a warm slice of a noble meatloafy thing called liver cheese. With the local bread and mustard, many yes. Yesmuchness.
> Thus began my romance with prepared liver.


I've been making some bread the last few weeks. I did a sour dough rye........it kind of reminded me of my grandma's brown bread.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Braunsweiger "I can't spell" and my grandfathers pate. Beyond that I wouldn't use it for bait.


Lol. I forgot about that stuff. My uncle is a super picky eater but loves that shit. I’m not picky at all, but that shit is horrible.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Is it much like liverwurst patte?


Leberkäse , it's somewhere between Baloney and Spam depending on what village you get it from


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. I forgot about that stuff. My uncle is a super picky eater but loves that shit. I’m not picky at all, but that shit is horrible.


It isn't what it was 40+ years ago. No matter how good the onion, mustard or bread.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 1, 2020)

uh......ummm...
what day is it, man?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> uh......ummm...
> what day is it, man?


Today


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> uh......ummm...
> what day is it, man?


I heard it is the day after yesterday. SSSHH.


----------



## quazyqual (Apr 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I heard it is the day after yesterday. SSSHH.


It's the day for ganja smoking!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Leberkäse , it's somewhere between Baloney and Spam depending on what village you get it from
> View attachment 4520416View attachment 4520418


The one on the right looks like a meat fruitcake


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2020)

Taxpayers Paid Millions to Design a Low-Cost Ventilator for a Pandemic. Instead, the Company Is Selling Versions of It Overseas.


As coronavirus sweeps the globe, there is not a single Trilogy Evo Universal ventilator — developed with government funds — in the U.S. stockpile. Meanwhile, Royal Philips N.V. has sold higher-priced versions to clients around the world.




www.propublica.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Taxpayers Paid Millions to Design a Low-Cost Ventilator for a Pandemic. Instead, the Company Is Selling Versions of It Overseas.
> 
> 
> As coronavirus sweeps the globe, there is not a single Trilogy Evo Universal ventilator — developed with government funds — in the U.S. stockpile. Meanwhile, Royal Philips N.V. has sold higher-priced versions to clients around the world.
> ...


We should bring back the practice of decimation


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> We should bring back the practice of decimation


Are we not divided enough?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Are we not divided enough?


You cheat, you die


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You cheat, you die


Damn I have to live with that. IIIIII!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You cheat, you die


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4520756


Blunderdome ATM. But we may be going there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

I just heard a covid quote worth sharing. " A douche bag does its job extremely proficiently." 
Ponder that a moment.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4520756


We don't need another hero...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2020)

Very serious, 20% of New York Virus patients are healthcare workers. Some have already died. Inadequate PPE.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2020)

You guys wearing a mask "out" yet? About 1 in 10 are wearing one around here.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2020)

Saw a couple Kayakers with masks yesterday, 2 of a dozen or so I saw. Quite rural area


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 2, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> You guys wearing a mask "out" yet? About 1 in 10 are wearing one around here.


Yes. I went to the store right before they closed two nights ago. It wss dead but I saw two guys, probably both in their 40's which kind of surprised me. No wipes to spray down carts, but a spray bottle and paper towels. Like I'm touching that bottle . I bring my own wipes now but dont bother with gloves inside the store. I bring a pencil with me to touch the keypad at checkout then I toss that fucker and immediately use sanitizing gel on my hands. 
Not sure how any of this is avoidable if mail can be suspect as well as all the many hands that have touched all the grocery store items I put in my cart. 
Good luck to all


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Yes. I went to the store right before they closed two nights ago. It wss dead but I saw two guys, probably both in their 40's which kind of surprised me. No wipes to spray down carts, but a spray bottle and paper towels. Like I'm touching that bottle . I bring my own wipes now but dont bother with gloves inside the store. I bring a pencil with me to touch the keypad at checkout then I toss that fucker and immediately use sanitizing gel on my hands.
> Not sure how any of this is avoidable if mail can be suspect as well as all the many hands that have touched all the grocery store items I put in my cart.
> Good luck to all


I keep a couple of Iso soaked wipes, spare credit card and a 3 oz squirt bottle of Iso in a ziplock. When I go in store, I open the ziplock, leave in kid's seat open and use the wipes for handle, freezer doors and keypad. Use the CC and toss back in bag. Clean hands with the Iso and have a 6 oz spray bottle of Iso in car by seat and spray bottom of shoes before I get back in car. I see people in store with dirty gloves and I'm sure they don't follow procedure for removing and donning gloves. I've got a few boxes but I don't use them yet. I've already broken the habit of touching my face. Haven't really started extensive sanitizing of groceries. I try to get canned stuff that's still in the cut down cardboard and do wipe off stuff that I think people might paw over and anything going in freezer. I see most of the shelf stockers wearing gloves. Next store trip is probably a week away. Only have 5 positive Covid in my county so not bad yet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I keep a couple of Iso soaked wipes, spare credit card and a 3 oz squirt bottle of Iso in a ziplock. When I go in store, I open the ziplock, leave in kid's seat open and use the wipes for handle, freezer doors and keypad. Use the CC and toss back in bag. Clean hands with the Iso and have a 6 oz spray bottle of Iso in car by seat and spray bottom of shoes before I get back in car. I see people in store with dirty gloves and I'm sure they don't follow procedure for removing and donning gloves. I've got a few boxes but I don't use them yet. I've already broken the habit of touching my face. Haven't really started extensive sanitizing of groceries. I try to get canned stuff that's still in the cut down cardboard and do wipe off stuff that I think people might paw over and anything going in freezer. I see most of the shelf stockers wearing gloves. Next store trip is probably a week away. Only have 5 positive Covid in my county so not bad yet.


I saturate a micro fiber cloth with alcohol before exiting the car. I grab everything and wipe it with the rag as I go. I'm constantly wiping my hands. I look OCD. I use cash and have the clerk just put the change in the bag for me to clean when I get home. Wash, wash,wash and no licking folks.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

*'That woman from Michigan' shirt is hot seller for Farmington Hills business owner*
To Amanda Burden, “the woman in Michigan” goes beyond the words Donald Trump used to attack Gov. Gretchen Whitmer.

“I think it's also something about women just kind of taking back their power,” the Farmington Hills resident said by phone Tuesday. “It’s like, yeah, I am that woman from Michigan – whether you know my name or not, I'm still going to be fighting for the people of my state.”

And she has the shirt to prove it.







https://www.freep.com/story/news/2020/03/31/that-woman-from-michigan-shirt-whitmer-trump/5096223002/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 2, 2020)

Yada yada yada https://www.scgov.net/home/showdocument?id=45002


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> You guys wearing a mask "out" yet? About 1 in 10 are wearing one around here.


Yes, I was out Monday to get a rx filled and stopped at a home center to get some seeds for the garden (the other garden..  )

I was wearing one, and roughly half the people I saw had some type of mask on. Many wore gloves while in the store. Nobody gave me funny looks, and got several nods from other banditos.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 2, 2020)

I made a mask from a tshirt, actually mamashark made them. I have yet to leave the house since she made them.

I might go to Costco in the next day or two... I'll use it then 

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 2, 2020)

I like wearing the mask and gloves because I could go from rona-fearer to armed robber in seconds. 

Just depends on my mood.

“Gimme all your buttplugs and nobody gets hurt!”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yada yada yada https://www.scgov.net/home/showdocument?id=45002


Attending religious services conducted in churches, synagogues and houses of worship are essential services? Florida is fucked.

Their governor wouldn't allow 250 Canadians or fellow Americans who aren't Florida residents off docked cruise boats. We remember the 6,500 Americans Canadians took into their homes when they were stranded in Gander, Newfoundland during the September 11 attacks.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 2, 2020)

Florida's governor can't take a shit without daddy donald's permission.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Attending religious services conducted in churches, synagogues and houses of worship are essential services? Florida is fucked.
> 
> Their governor wouldn't allow 250 Canadians or fellow Americans who aren't Florida residents off docked cruise boats. We remember the 6,500 Americans Canadians took into their homes when they were stranded in Gander, Newfoundland during the September 11 attacks.


Yep, considering that the Gov allowed the spring break antics when other states were on lockdown, keeping the tourists on the boats seems rather stupid, cruel and ineffectual


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 2, 2020)

I call him Trump jr


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Attending religious services conducted in churches, synagogues and houses of worship are essential services? Florida is fucked.
> 
> Their governor wouldn't allow 250 Canadians or fellow Americans who aren't Florida residents off docked cruise boats. We remember the 6,500 Americans Canadians took into their homes when they were stranded in Gander, Newfoundland during the September 11 attacks.


Floriduh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, considering that the Gov allowed the spring break antics when other states were on lockdown, keeping the tourists on the boats seems rather stupid, cruel and ineffectual


Unfortunately there were a lot of dumbass Canadian teens on those beaches too. Canada and the UK are sending boats to collect their citizens and take them home. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242628347034767361


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

Cuomo just said in his presser that one of the things nys is doing is converting bi-pap machines into emergency ventilators. He didn't give any details of how they are using them, but did say they don't have the output they need for the sickest patients. So they are probably using them up front, for the people who need something short of the most sophisticated support to take pressure off the supply.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Cuomo just said in his presser that one of the things nys is doing is converting bi-pap machines into emergency ventilators. He didn't give any details of how they are using them, but did say they don't have the output they need for the sickest patients. So they are probably using them up front, for the people who need something short of the most sophisticated support to take pressure off the supply.


Let's hope between this and Vapotherm they will have enough ventilators capable of the PEEP required to save the sickest youngsters.








Northwell Health Converts BiPAP Machines Into Ventilators for Hospitalized COVID-19 Patients, Uses 3D Printed Adapter


In preparation for potential patient surge and shortage of critical mechanical ventilators for hospitalized COVID-19 patients, a Northwell Health phys



www.businesswire.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 2, 2020)

Ford building respirators https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/ford/2020/03/31/ford-will-build-respirators-flat-rock-assembly-uaw-says/5100599002/


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 2, 2020)

Early morning with the pup. Finally, the sun!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm sure this was already posted, but it deserves a repeat.....

*"Roughly 280 million masks in warehouses around the U.S. were purchased by foreign buyers on Monday*
Rachel Maddow MSNBC
@maddow
“Roughly 280 million masks in warehouses around the U.S. were purchased by foreign buyers on Monday alone, according to Forbes. A FEMA spokesperson said the agency ‘has not actively encouraged or discouraged U.S. companies from exporting overseas’.”


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ford building respirators https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/ford/2020/03/31/ford-will-build-respirators-flat-rock-assembly-uaw-says/5100599002/


3 year, 36,000 patient warranty?

I could have had a V-8.

Oh, here's a good science lesson I stumbled across.









How Coronavirus Hijacks Your Cells (Published 2020)


The intricate journey of the virus that causes Covid-19.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 2, 2020)

“Um, yes, hi..... do you guys happen to have any 1% milk in the back?”


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 3 year, 36,000 patient warranty?
> 
> I could have had a V-8.
> 
> ...


Let's hope they have worked out the frozen door lock issue.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4521164
> “Um, yes, hi..... do you guys happen to have any 1% milk in the back?”


Just got back from Walmart. They are getting well. They had plenty of milk, eggs, napkins, toilet paper had to be asked for, but their stock was much better. 

I didn't wear my respirator but only a cowl.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Just got back from Walmart. They are getting well. They had plenty of milk, eggs, napkins, toilet paper had to be asked for, but their stock was much better.
> 
> I didn't wear my respirator but only a cowl.


I hope they repositioned the greeter.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hope they repositioned the greeter.


When I was there last it was like “welcome to Walmart” from 30 feet away.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Just got back from Walmart. They are getting well. They had plenty of milk, eggs, napkins, toilet paper had to be asked for, but their stock was much better.
> 
> I didn't wear my respirator but only a cowl.


Went to my local big box warehouse store (ironically called bj's, the one thing they never stock...) on Monday. They were well healed except for a few notable supplies. They had TP, paper towels, most cleaning supplies, all milk types, fruit/veg's including avocados, pasta, etc.

What they didn't have: Nutella, Chocolate Chips, Flour of any kind, or chlorox bleach. It seems a lot of people are baking nutella chocolate chip cookies with bleach.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Went to my local big box warehouse store (ironically called bj's, the one thing they never stock...) on Monday. They were well healed except for a few notable supplies. They had TP, paper towels, most cleaning supplies, all milk types, fruit/veg's including avocados, pasta, etc.
> 
> What they didn't have: Nutella, Chocolate Chips, Flour of any kind, or chlorox bleach. It seems a lot of people are baking nutella chocolate chip cookies with bleach.


Lurves me some Nutella.
My last meal request (should I be thus sentenced) would be a Cinnabon slathered in Nutella floating in Bailey’s Irish Cream.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2020)

Panicked teachers urge school re-openings before students learn to think for themselves -- Sott.net


Teachers at government schools have raised their concerns that the recent closure of their institutions will have a damaging effect on students. In particular, the nation's educators are worried that the longer the schools are closed, the more...




www.sott.net


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Went to my local big box warehouse store (ironically called bj's, the one thing they never stock...) on Monday. They were well healed except for a few notable supplies. They had TP, paper towels, most cleaning supplies, all milk types, fruit/veg's including avocados, pasta, etc.
> 
> What they didn't have: Nutella, Chocolate Chips, Flour of any kind, or chlorox bleach. It seems a lot of people are baking nutella chocolate chip cookies with bleach.


Last week I went to grocery and they had plenty of Nutella, in the big jars; fine with me so I bought 2. Going tomorrow, if there is no Nutella they won't soon forget my visit. I won't tolerate a society with no Nutella.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Last week I went to grocery and they had plenty of Nutella, in the big jars; fine with me so I bought 2. Going tomorrow, if there is no Nutella they won't soon forget my visit. I won't tolerate a society with no Nutella.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lurves me some Nutella.
> My last meal request (should I be thus sentenced) would be a Cinnabon slathered in Nutella floating in Bailey’s Irish Cream.


I do not begrudge you your taste. Yet I must now question it. Hope we end up shopping in the same stores. No competition for foragings.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I do not begrudge you your taste. Yet I must now question it. Hope we end up shopping in the same stores. No competition for foragings.


Just stay the (...) away from my King Oscar.



https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61kVdH5ZicL.jpg


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just stay the (...) away from my King Oscar.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rebelsmuggling.com/Item%20Images/pp-eree-1549__1.jpg?resizeid=2&resizeh=175&resizew=175


No worries. Been avoiding Oscar since Sesamee Street.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No worries. Been avoiding Oscar since Sesamee Street.


Sardines are my staff and shield against the current uhm currents.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

Hope nobody is counting on small business emergency loans or payroll assistance.....





__





Banks warn of chaotic launch of small business lending program - POLITICO






www.politico.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Hope nobody is counting on small business emergency loans or payroll assistance.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s bound to be a slack trillion somewhere


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sardines are my staff and shield against the current uhm currents.


Unless a 75 yr old woman hand packed them in a glass jar two years ago in Italy you can have them to. I would however suggest some cheap canned smoked scallops.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 2, 2020)

I need lysol. Not even for this bullshit. For other reasons.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Unless a 75 yr old woman hand packed them in a glass jar two years ago in Italy you can have them to. I would however suggest some cheap canned smoked scallops.


Oh I love me some scallops.
Haven’t seen canned ones locally.
Been idly wondering about the $12 cans of lobster.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I need lysol. Not even for this bullshit. For other reasons.


Sanitize those prize buttplugs


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I love me some scallops.
> Haven’t seen canned ones locally.
> Been idly wondering about the $12 cans of lobster.


I'll pass on lobster in a can. Images of attractive hookers and outhouses.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll pass on lobster in a can. Images of attractive hookers and outhouses.


I must say I don’t begin to get that


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Panicked teachers urge school re-openings before students learn to think for themselves -- Sott.net
> 
> 
> Teachers at government schools have raised their concerns that the recent closure of their institutions will have a damaging effect on students. In particular, the nation's educators are worried that the longer the schools are closed, the more...
> ...


Lots of crap from Russian (Putin) media


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I must say I don’t begin to get that


A mobile lavatory that smells like dead fish.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A mobile lavatory that smells like dead fish.


Yah never woulda gone there


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yah never woulda gone there


I think those years working the door at a local dive bar in the bad part of town put a couple bonus twists in me.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I think those years working the door at a local dive bar in the bad part of town put a couple bonus twists in me.


Michigan has some hardcore towns


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lots of crap from Russian (Putin) media


Just bumped into it & thought it satire (as it is so ridiculous) much like the "Onion".


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Michigan has some hardcore towns


Not really. Just an over abundance of wanna be gangsters and ignorance. Country areas are nice.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not really. Just an over abundance of wanna be gangsters and ignorance. Country areas are nice.


I like country areas


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not really. Just an over abundance of wanna be gangsters and ignorance. Country areas are nice.





cannabineer said:


> I like country areas


Are you guys seeing any cases in your area?
We are still showing none reported.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like country areas


12 years and we paid this off again. Selling and looking for shack in the woods with a shed and stall for the wife.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 12 years and we paid this off again. Selling and looking for shack in the woods with a shed and stall for the wife.


Don't say Livery out loud.
What ever you do!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you guys seeing any cases in your area?
> We are still showing none reported.


It's not NY or CA. But it's here and getting worse by exponentials on a daily basis. Worse than compounding interest rates.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you guys seeing any cases in your area?
> We are still showing none reported.


None reported and none present have a bit of a disconnect. The nearest real hospital declared a death a week ago. I’m lying low.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's not NY or CA. But it's here and getting worse by exponentials on a daily basis. Worse than compounding interest rates.


Not again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not again.


?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ?


My highness. The stable references. LOL. This damn jar of trimmings is like a candy dish.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lots of crap from Russian (Putin) media


It distinctly noted it was from Babylon Bee. SMH


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It distinctly noted it was from Babylon Bee. SMH


attn: Vassili


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2020)

_"To protect workers from MERS-CoV exposure, OSHA recommends suspension of post mortem or autopsy procedures on patients with suspected/confirmed MERS."_






MERS - Overview | Occupational Safety and Health Administration







www.osha.gov


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 2, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"To protect workers from MERS-CoV exposure, OSHA recommends suspension of post mortem or autopsy procedures on patients with suspected/confirmed MERS."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work accidents about to escalate...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Work accidents about to escalate...


Wife and husband accidental covid deaths are about to go way up. "Well, she was real sick see, and refused to go to the hospital even when she was having trouble breathing. then in the morning she was dead....."

Ahuh.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2020)

This is the spirit we need now.









Amazing Italian Musicians Perform on Balconies “You Can’t Quarantine Music”


Saxophonist Fabio Marziali and opera singer Maurizio Marchini have been caught on video entertaining their neighbors during Italy's Coronavirus lockdown. Also, two exceptional violinists Mirko &




themusicman.uk


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2020)

​


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

My Governor is holding a news conference and politely begging for medical volunteers and PPE.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My Governor is holding a news conference and politely begging for medical volunteers and PPE.


Your Governor is "That Woman" correct? I'd cooperate with her, she has moxie


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Your Governor is "That Woman" correct? I'd cooperate with her, she has moxie


We need more moxie USP now


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> We need more moxie USP now


maybe moxifloxacin USP?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> maybe moxifloxacin USP?


fucking fluoroquinolones


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is the spirit we need now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm planning on doing something like this - set up on a corner in my neighborhood with some speakers, and play for everyone shut in their homes. I wonder if the cops will mind that I'm outside playing, or if they'll let me do it if everyone's enjoying it. We'll find out...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> maybe moxifloxacin USP?


Please? Nice to not have a tooth ache. Not going near anything medical.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"To protect workers from MERS-CoV exposure, OSHA recommends suspension of post mortem or autopsy procedures on patients with suspected/confirmed MERS."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toss all those organs in the incinerator on your left. We aren't doing any steenkeen organ transplants!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm planning on doing something like this - set up on a corner in my neighborhood with some speakers, and play for everyone shut in their homes. I wonder if the cops will mind that I'm outside playing, or if they'll let me do it if everyone's enjoying it. We'll find out...


Post a sign, "Recovered from Covid, donations for medical bills gratefully accepted."


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Toss all those organs in the incinerator on your left. We aren't doing any steenkeen organ transplants!


No accordion transplants either for y’all pretenders


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Post a sign, "Recovered from Covid, donations for medical bills gratefully accepted."


Lol. "Please ball up your bills, and toss them in the bucket from behind the red line..."


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. "Please ball up your bills, and toss them in the bucket from behind the red line..."


Just give every one verbal instructions. Then you're collecting a consulting fee. Tax exempt here. No felony.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just give every one verbal instructions. Then you're collecting a consulting fee. Tax exempt here. No felony.


I consider all of my busking cash, 'tax exempt'


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No accordion transplants either for y’all pretenders


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I consider all of my busking cash, 'tax exempt'


This came up on my autoplay recently. You've probably heard of him? A quick wiki search on him says he was a busker. I think the song fits well with the current situation lol.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 2, 2020)

The wife made some super tasty isolation burgers.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The wife made some super tasty isolation burgers. View attachment 4521649


Those buns (rubs self)


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those buns (rubs self)


NO secret sauce...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> NO secret sauce...


Two all beef patties special sauce (runs out if breath)


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lurves me some Nutella.
> My last meal request (should I be thus sentenced) would be a Cinnabon slathered in Nutella floating in Bailey’s Irish Cream.


I've never had a sweet tooth, though I do appreciate the occasional sweet thing. ;

The nutella was for the family. Normally, BJ's has the large jars shrink wrapped as a 2 pack. They have 48 oz bags of chips. They have 10 pound bags of flour. Not now. They did have lots of sugar. So that's something I guess.  Oh, and lots of butter, but they linted you to 4 pounds.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I've never had a sweet tooth, though I do appreciate the occasional sweet thing. ;
> 
> The nutella was for the family. Normally, BJ's has the large jars shrink wrapped as a 2 pack. They have 48 oz bags of chips. They have 10 pound bags of flour. Not now. They did have lots of sugar. So that's something I guess.  Oh, and lots of butter, but they linted you to 4 pounds.


4 pounds of butter is a poor lapdance


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 4 pounds of butter is a poor lapdance


Meh, I'm still looking for one of those $15 meth dates. I live in a deprived area. "Will break isolation for a meth date"...


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Meh, I'm still looking for one of those $15 meth dates. I live in a depraved area. "Will break isolation for a meth date"...


FIFY


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> FIFY


Not much prave here either


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not much prave here either


Prave is for kids.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Prave is for kids.


It’s what plants prave


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not much prave here either


Not much anything there...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not much anything there...


I’m low on pravity even here meep meep


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m low on pravity even here meep meep


Those birds are ballzy also, they just give you a dirty look like you don't belong there.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Those birds are ballzy also, they just give you a dirty look like you don't belong there.


For sheer avian fuckery nothing beats the local ravens.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> This came up on my autoplay recently. You've probably heard of him? A quick wiki search on him says he was a busker. I think the song fits well with the current situation lol.



Never heard of him. Loved it, though. Thanks...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Meh, I'm still looking for one of those $15 meth dates. I live in a deprived area. "Will break isolation for a meth date"...


Mmmmmmmmmm Medjool dates were my preference, date shakes in Indio.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm Medjool dates were my preference, date shakes in Indio.


I remember that, little date stands with fresh dates on the side of the road.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For sheer avian fuckery nothing beats the local ravens.


Intelligence breeds fuckery.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Intelligence breeds fuckery.


Indeed


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For sheer avian fuckery nothing beats the local ravens.


They target my truck. They like the top of the door jamb so when they shit it runs the full height of the window.
2 or 3 at a time because 2 yrs ago i left a bag of trash in the bed and they had a field day. Birds of opportunity and memory. I must be blessed with good luck.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 4 pounds of butter is a poor lapdance


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 3, 2020)

​


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 3, 2020)

idk why now I have a taste for kielbasa


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Numbers to consider:
Covid has taken 54K lives thus far.
40K die in traffic accidents annually in the U.S. alone.
The World Health Organization estimates 4 million die annually from pollution related illnesses, mainly cancer.
People are driving less, and pollution has come way down.
In the end, the planet's population will actually increase; particularly with the baby boom coming in 9 months!.
Stay healthy and safe everyone.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Numbers to consider:
> Covid has taken 54K lives thus far.
> 40K die in traffic accidents annually in the U.S. alone.
> The World Health Organization estimates 4 million die annually from pollution related illnesses, mainly cancer.
> ...


Still sad. Will have a second baby boom in two years from all the divorces. Separation saves more marriages than most realize.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2020)

Tracking Respiratory Rate and COVID-19 | WHOOP Podcast


WHOOP is investigating a potential connection between changes in respiratory rate and COVID-19 symptoms, learn more on the WHOOP Podcast.




www.whoop.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2020)

What Everyone’s Getting Wrong About the Toilet Paper Shortage


It isn’t really about hoarding. And there isn’t an easy fix.




marker.medium.com





Interesting take ^^^^^^^^^









The Great Toilet Paper Scare of 1973 - Priceonomics


Following a poorly-timed Johnny Carson joke in 1973, millions of Americans hoarded every toilet paper roll on the market and induced a mass hysteria.




priceonomics.com





I remember this. ^^^^^^ 1973 was fucked up. 
Not 2020 fucked up, but still fucked up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tracking Respiratory Rate and COVID-19 | WHOOP Podcast
> 
> 
> WHOOP is investigating a potential connection between changes in respiratory rate and COVID-19 symptoms, learn more on the WHOOP Podcast.
> ...


I saw something about that yesterday and started taking mine as well (16)


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tracking Respiratory Rate and COVID-19 | WHOOP Podcast
> 
> 
> WHOOP is investigating a potential connection between changes in respiratory rate and COVID-19 symptoms, learn more on the WHOOP Podcast.
> ...


I may have misunderstood this article, but you'd first have to know your healthy respiratory rate correct? An increase would then show a possible infection?


BarnBuster said:


> I saw something about that yesterday and started taking mine as well (16)


It doesnt need to be done while sleeping?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 3, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I may have misunderstood this article, but you'd first have to know your healthy respiratory rate correct? An increase would then show a possible infection?
> 
> It doesnt need to be done while sleeping? No


Yeah, I've been taking temp for a baseline for the past week and will add resp rate. Your temp can vary from the "98.6" normal as well.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, I've been taking temp for a baseline for the past week and will add resp rate. Your temp can vary from the "98.6" normal as well.


Mine is usually 97 something. It actually varies through the day.


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Numbers to consider:
> Covid has taken 54K lives thus far.
> 40K die in traffic accidents annually in the U.S. alone.
> The World Health Organization estimates 4 million die annually from pollution related illnesses, mainly cancer.
> ...


It's not just a matter of math. These are human beings, ffs. 
Are you going to walk up to a grieving widower and say, "Quit crying loser, we got two new babies in exchange for your dead wife"?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mine is usually 97 something. It actually varies through the day.


Same. I'm always in the 97's.

must just be us super cool guys with gigantic weeners who run a bit more mild.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I may have misunderstood this article, but you'd first have to know your healthy respiratory rate correct? An increase would then show a possible infection?
> 
> It doesnt need to be done while sleeping?





BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, I've been taking temp for a baseline for the past week and will add resp rate. Your temp can vary from the "98.6" normal as well.


The app coupled with the monitor reads multiple data points per second throughout the 24 hour cycle. That's what makes it valuable. Unfortunately there is not enough data from a single daily or even hourly measure for predictive extrapolation.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Same. I'm always in the 97's.
> 
> must just be us super cool guys with gigantic weeners who run a bit more mild.


Intercooled twin turbo.

My two fuel tanks run 3 degrees lower .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2020)

3M says Trump officials have told it to stop sending face masks to Canada. Trudeau responds


Prime Minister Justin Trudeau kept his cool Friday under a barrage of with questions about whether Canada’s supply of the masks is now in jeopardy




nationalpost.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 3, 2020)

Quarantine.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 3, 2020)

Oh Boy! 









Walmart to limit the number of customers in stores due to COVID-19


BENTONVILLE, Ark. (KNWA/KFTA) — Walmart will begin to limit the number of customers that are allowed in the store to shop. Starting on Saturday, April 4, all Walmart stores will begin metering the …




www.nwahomepage.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2020)

[QUO


BarnBuster said:


> Oh Boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They been doing that down here at the grocery store, 15 people at a time in the store, people at the front counting and people at the exits


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Went to Wally world today. Herding people together at the entrance. Closed second one down. No counting of heads. No wipes or disinfectants. People were doing better before this nonsense. Still checking peoples carts and receipts if you have an item on the bottom. Totally pathetic company.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 3, 2020)

Small Trial Finds Hydroxychloroquine Is Not Effective for Treating Coronavirus


A trial of an anti-malaria drug in France found different results from a similar study published the previous month.




www.snopes.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Small Trial Finds Hydroxychloroquine Is Not Effective for Treating Coronavirus
> 
> 
> A trial of an anti-malaria drug in France found different results from a similar study published the previous month.
> ...


As bad as my son handing me his stash, of unknown origin, of black licorice and telling me it might be better if I eat it.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4522511


Fuck her, she has a a 2 yr supply, she'll use it


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 3, 2020)

Scientists say coronavirus can spread through ‘aerosolized feces’


Closing the toilet lid is highly recommended amid the coronavirus outbreak, according to a report, as a group of researchers have found that the bug can spread through fecal matter that escapes fro…




nypost.com


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Scientists say coronavirus can spread through ‘aerosolized feces’
> 
> 
> Closing the toilet lid is highly recommended amid the coronavirus outbreak, according to a report, as a group of researchers have found that the bug can spread through fecal matter that escapes fro…
> ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Fart jokes aren't funny anymore?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2020)

Corona beer stops production


Production of Corona beer is being temporarily suspended in Mexico because of the coronavirus pandemic.




www.cnn.com





Shit just got real.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Corona beer stops production
> 
> 
> Production of Corona beer is being temporarily suspended in Mexico because of the coronavirus pandemic.
> ...


Is that why there is no Corona party nextdoor tonight?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Corona beer stops production
> 
> 
> Production of Corona beer is being temporarily suspended in Mexico because of the coronavirus pandemic.
> ...


Lol all mexican beer is suspended. Non essential business.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 4, 2020)

shes a hotty doe take dem mask's off


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2020)

​


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Fuck em, one of the 4% not under “Stay At Home” here.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

Bad News Wrapped in Protein: Inside the Coronavirus Genome (Published 2020)


The virus injects a tiny but remarkably complex strand of RNA into infected cells.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2020)

There are multiple threads in politics where you can vent this opinion. I completely understand the feelings about the current handling and I would encourage you to head over there and share your opinion.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

A little WW II inspiration from the Greatest Generation.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2020)

Heheheeee


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Heheheeee
> View attachment 4522878


You lucky dog ;D I'm still waiting for it to come back in stock. Hopefully soon.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 4, 2020)

No shortage here. Breakfast.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Heheheeee
> View attachment 4522878


And my bottom smells like lavender? I miss my brand.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> No shortage here. Breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do to your right big toe?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What did you do to your right big toe?


Lol. Ran over it with a pallet jack bout 2 months ago.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. Ran over it with a pallet jack bout 2 months ago.


I did the same thing 25 years ago. Know the feeling.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I did the same thing 25 years ago. Know the feeling.


No steel toed shoes?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And my bottom smells like lavender? I miss my brand.


Heheheee


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What did you do to your right big toe?


Sister you’re just like CN with the zooming in on the background lol I sent him a text picture the other day and he says what’s xyz doing back there lol @cannabineer


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

A new phone-tracing technology could tell if you've been exposed to the coronavirus — without sacrificing privacy. 130 researchers are offering it to countries for free.


Apps that use Bluetooth wireless could anonymously track people who get exposed to someone with COVID-19 and automatically warn them to quarantine.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Company provided/required were waterproof, regular toe.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2020)

​


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4522917​


The official daily covid-19 report, I'm watching too .


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2020)

Apparently we're hijacking other countries mask and medical shipments right off the tarmac now.


----------



## SUNDOG (Apr 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Apparently we're hijacking other countries mask and medical shipments right off the tarmac now.


Lucky that's all we're "hijacking" AMERICA FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2020)

*Sailors cheer for aircraft carrier commander who was removed after issuing coronavirus warning*








Sailors cheer for aircraft carrier commander who was removed after issuing coronavirus warning


Sailors aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt aircraft carrier cheered for Capt. Brett Crozier as he disembarked the ship for the last time, an overwhelming show of support for their leader who was relieved of his command after issuing a stark warning about a coronavirus outbreak onboard.




www.cnn.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

SUNDOG said:


> Lucky that's all we're "hijacking" AMERICA FUCK YEAH!!!!


I can think of a few mantras the world will be using towards us involving a few of those words. If this is true? It is beyond wrong on so many levels and for more numerous reasons.


----------



## G Bear (Apr 4, 2020)

Just venting to strangers while in self-quarantine. I know you’re all going through your own struggles.

My dad is 78 and has dementia. He lives in a small memory care facility and we have not been able to visit him in weeks. Last night we learned that one of the staff that works in his section has tested positive for corona. The virus ran through another nursing facility in my town and killed 15 of the residents. 

Be safe, everybody.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Apparently we're hijacking other countries mask and medical shipments right off the tarmac now.


Good


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2020)

Turbulent Gas Clouds and Respiratory Pathogen Emissions


This JAMA Insights Clinical Update discusses the need to better understand the dynamics of respiratory disease transmission by better characterizing transmission routes, the role of patient physiology in shaping them, and best approaches for source control in the context of the COVID-19 outbreak.




jamanetwork.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Sailors cheer for aircraft carrier commander who was removed after issuing coronavirus warning*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe his motives were for his crew (and very admirable), unfortunately he broke Chain of Command & that is unforgivable for someone responsible for one of America's greatest assets.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe his motives were for his crew (and very admirable), unfortunately he broke Chain of Command & that is unforgivable for someone responsible for one of America's greatest assets.


Americas servicemen are Americas greatest asset.....You wonder where 'fragging' comes from, not every commander is a real leader. I'd follow this commander up a hill....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Sailors cheer for aircraft carrier commander who was removed after issuing coronavirus warning*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet the guy that ship was named after would have approved 100%.

But then he actually once led troops into battle. On a horse.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Americas servicemen are Americas greatest asset.....You wonder where 'fragging' comes from, not every commander is a real leader. I'd follow this commander up a hill....


I understand completely.
The reaction of his crew shows how much they recognized this too.
In 24 years active I only had one CO that I felt that passionate for.
Capt Ross Bell.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll bet the guy that ship was named after would have approved 100%.
> 
> But then he actually once led troops into battle. On a horse.


I'm still wondering about the admiral down the hall and why this man who had promoted to the point he had felt the need to make such a request. Obviously he knew what he was doing and the price tag attached.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Apparently we're hijacking other countries mask and medical shipments right off the tarmac now.


I have 4 of them coming back.

I'm almost afraid to translate that.

It's only 20.13 if it doesn't work out.


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Should the world not be discussing our killing it?


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have 4 of them coming back.
> View attachment 4523083
> I'm almost afraid to translate that.
> 
> It's only 20.13 if it doesn't work out.


the kid who made it had covid19


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Should the world not be discussing our killing it?


This is no movie, this is a pandemic in its infancy.... it is like a seedling compared to the giant red oak it will turn into still.
The USA will increase in numbers every day uintil at least middle of May and the longer you take to do a proper lockdown, the longer the rest of us are going to be under house arrest.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> This is no movie, this is a pandemic in its infancy.... it is like a seedling compared to the giant red oak it will turn into still.
> The USA will increase in numbers every day uintil at least middle of May and the longer you take to do a proper lockdown, the longer the rest of us are going to be under house arrest.


I got that part. Have damn bleach laden foot baths at my doors. Just not sure why all the hype on how it kills. It would be time better spent explaining your point and how to eradicate it.


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I got that part. Have damn bleach laden foot baths at my doors. Just not sure why all the hype on how it kills. It would be time better spent explaining your point and how to eradicate it.



I think he tried to explain how it would kill you with no ventilator, and that even with a ventilator, your chance is maybe 50% once it gets to that point.
I see how it is easy to get confused in all the data. The focus is on staying home, staying safe, at almost all costs.

But the this is no movie part is, literally that. It takes 8 to 15 years to make a vaccine for a new disease.... this is a NEW DISEASE. There are no magic bullets, even if you are fit and healthy, it can put a seriuous hurt or worse on you.

this talk of 18 to 24 months is highly unlikely in my opinion even with all the money about to be dumped in this, it will take considerably longer than this wihtout massive luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I got that part. Have damn bleach laden foot baths at my doors. Just not sure why all the hype on how it kills. It would be time better spent explaining your point and how to eradicate it.


How it kills you is one way to go after it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> I think he tried to explain how it would kill you with no ventilator, and that even with a ventilator, your chance is maybe 50% once it gets to that point.
> I see how it is easy to get confused in all the data. The focus is on staying home, staying safe, at almost all costs.
> 
> But the this is no movie part is, literally that. It takes 8 to 15 years to make a vaccine for a new disease.... this is a NEW DISEASE. There are no magic bullets, even if you are fit and healthy, it can put a seriuous hurt or worse on you.
> ...


Call me a pessimist. We've had a flu vaccine for how long? Low 40% effective rate was just touted by CDC. Best ever. There is no cure. Just an adapted immune system with lower reactionary measures.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How it kills you is one way to go after it.


For professionals in labs. Not everyday people. They should be being educated on killing it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Call me a pessimist. We've had a flu vaccine for how long? Low 40% effective rate was just touted by CDC. Best ever. There is no cJust an adapted immune system with lowereactionary measures.


There are many flu strains so no single vaccine will do.
Even so the vaccines work on their target viruses.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2020)

This is a hoot, wish someone would really develop it as a game
https://monsterhunternation.com/2020/04/02/choose-your-freak-out-now-fight-global-pandemic-edition/


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> For professionals in labs. Not everyday people. They should be being educated on killing it.


soap


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

Your statement makes my point.I just believe more education on minimalization through erradiication would be bettrr.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> This is a hoot, wish someone would really develop it as a game
> https://monsterhunternation.com/2020/04/02/choose-your-freak-out-now-fight-global-pandemic-edition/


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> This is a hoot, wish someone would really develop it as a game
> https://monsterhunternation.com/2020/04/02/choose-your-freak-out-now-fight-global-pandemic-edition/


As a MUD and all of us could play against each other!


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2020)

soap and lose weight! Stay the fuck at home!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2020)

Wino Barbie isn’t feeling well, shit. She’s been the runner as it were but now we all know people who appear to be healthy can spread it.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have 4 of them coming back.
> View attachment 4523083
> I'm almost afraid to translate that.
> 
> It's only 20.13 if it doesn't work out.


I ordered a guitar case from china march 3rd.. still waiting. It actually finally hit america this morning according to tracking lol. Case better be fucking badass


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> soap and lose weight! Stay the fuck at home!


stop talking to me like that and I am staying home!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I ordered a guitar case from china march 3rd.. still waiting. It actually finally hit america this morning according to tracking lol. Case better be fucking badass


Make sure there's nothing in it .


----------



## auswolf (Apr 4, 2020)

*Coronavirus: Anti-parasitic drug Ivermectin kills COVID-19 in lab within 48 hours









Anti-parasitic drug kills coronavirus in lab within 48 hours


Could this globally available drug help stem the tide of coronavirus infections while the world awaits a vaccine?




7news.com.au




*


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2020)

*A New York City taxi driver kept working to pay bills. Now he and his family are sick*
"This is my job. We depend on it," Raul told Sandra, his wife of 32 years.
Now he's sick. His wife is sick. His older daughter and son-in-law are sick. Raul can't work. And there wasn't enough money for April rent.








A New York City taxi driver kept working to pay bills. Now he and his family are sick


Raul Romero thought he would be fine as long as he wore a mask in his taxi.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

auswolf said:


> *Coronavirus: Anti-parasitic drug Ivermectin kills COVID-19 in lab within 48 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Positive development but there is a huge difference between a cultured lab experiment and human use, too late for US. My home.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> stop talking to me like that and I am staying home!


I thought he was talking to me but I was gonna just play it off


----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2020)

When I first posted this link last week there were 90,000 cases in the United States. There are now 305,820 cases and 8291 deaths. We're on track to surpass a million cases in the next 10 days. Hopefully not. But hang on just in case. I'm wearing a bandana over my face whenever I go out in public as everyone should. It's as much to avoid contracting the virus as it is to avoid spreading it. You can be a carrier and not even have symptoms or even get sick. My parents are 80+ and high risk. I'm not going near them. They're hunkered down and safe. Mom's got a spray bottle of disinfectant and box of latex gloves. Anything entering her house is decontaminated prior to entry. 

If you haven't already watch the movie Contagion. 

Let's hope this virus doesn't get even worse in the fertile grounds we call America. 

Good health and luck to all of you.









COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

xtsho said:


> When I first posted this link last week there were 90,000 cases in the United States. There are now 305,820 cases and 8291 deaths. We're on track to surpass a million cases in the next 10 days. Hopefully not. But hang on just in case. I'm wearing a bandana over my face whenever I go out in public as everyone should. It's as much to avoid contracting the virus as it is to avoid spreading it. You can be a carrier and not even have symptoms or even get sick. My parents are 80+ and high risk. I'm not going near them. They're hunkered down and safe. Mom's got a spray bottle of disinfectant and box of latex gloves. Anything entering her house is decontaminated prior to entry.
> 
> If you haven't already watch the movie Contagion.
> 
> ...


Sadly hearing projections of 1.8-2.2 million infections by mid April if people don't avoid eachother.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 4, 2020)

xtsho said:


> When I first posted this link last week there were 90,000 cases in the United States. There are now 305,820 cases and 8291 deaths. We're on track to surpass a million cases in the next 10 days. Hopefully not. But hang on just in case. I'm wearing a bandana over my face whenever I go out in public as everyone should. It's as much to avoid contracting the virus as it is to avoid spreading it. You can be a carrier and not even have symptoms or even get sick. My parents are 80+ and high risk. I'm not going near them. They're hunkered down and safe. Mom's got a spray bottle of disinfectant and box of latex gloves. Anything entering her house is decontaminated prior to entry.
> 
> If you haven't already watch the movie Contagion.
> 
> ...


Backatcha friend


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

My youngest daughter who got bumped off her good job to busy work two weeks ago, got laid off today.

Just as well right now I guess. Her and her coworkers signed up for Pa. UC before they left work today. System was jammed and slow but hers went through.

I never thought I'd see the day she got laid off.
Strange times indeed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My youngest daughter who got bumped off her good job to busy work two weeks ago, got laid off today.
> 
> Just as well right now I guess. Her and her coworkers signed up for Pa. UC before they left work today. System was jammed and slow but hers went through.
> 
> ...


Wife got laid off today also till June 30.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2020)

My meager military retirement and VA disability has been taking care of the bills for awhile. Come June my SSI pay will be like a bonus.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> My meager military retirement and VA disability has been taking care of the bills for awhile. Come June my SSI pay will be like a bonus.


Wife is still full time. I've been part time cash handyman to elder than I. Along with Ebay. Both gone now. No meager pension for 10 more years and physically broken. We'll get by. Shouldn't have to. But we will.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

Neither PayPal or Ebay have people answering the phone right now. 

Just a covid-19 message about going to their websites and sending email. Not sure who's going to read them anytime soon. Lol.

I called yesterday but was able to figure out the answer when I got a tracking number email today.
No use worrying about late orders, they're all late.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Neither PayPal or Ebay have people answering the phone right now.
> 
> Just a covid-19 message about going to their websites and sending email. Not sure who's going to read them anytime soon. Lol.
> 
> ...


Been locked out as a store subscriber for almost two weeks. IDK.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

So I went online to buy another atomizer vape pen today. Sold the fuck out.

But...they had all the parts available so I bought one part by part with 5 extra atomizers. Lol.

I'd rather have extra atomizers than the box, rubber container, dabbing tool and charger anyway. Already have lots of those. 

Wound up about $20 more, but you don't get 5 extra atomizers at the regular price either. And I got the upgraded ceramic ones. I can hole up for months now.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2020)

My wife is still working full time from home.















Interoffice email shows 2 nurses, that work on the same floor and unit where office normally is,
have been tested positive.






Good thing she got out while the getting was good. 

And her manager wanted to give her grief when she first brought it up.

Her manager underestimates her despite accolades from prominent Dr.s at the top of the medical food chain.

The manager quickly changed her mind when the Head of Infectious Disease on the local task force stepped up
to quantify my wife's concern and promoted that she be allowed to work from home.

The manager is still bitter about it as it is not the first time Dr.s have offered their input, unprompted, bolstering my wife's positions.







When your critics report to your fans the inner struggle is real, 
especially when the bean counters find out that the management 
pool is too top heavy for the work from home environment.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> My meager military retirement and VA disability has been taking care of the bills for awhile. Come June my SSI pay will be like a bonus.


I've been able to work (essential business) but the Mrs was laid off right after we came back from Dom Rep - poor girl has been sequestered to the house since early March & it ain't gonna get better for a couple of months at best.
CG retirement, VA comp, unemployment (for her), my salary & the apartment we rent will keep us in heat and grub better than most.

I truly wish all had a parachute to work with.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2020)

First Covid death in my county today, older guy in his 80's with a history of med problems








San Luis Obispo County reports first coronavirus death


A man in his 80s who tested positive for the coronavirus died in a San Luis Obispo hospital on Saturday, the county’s first death related to the pandemic. For more than a week, the North County man…




calcoastnews.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> First Covid death in my county today, older guy in his 80's with a history of med problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks.

There's so much misinformation about all this shit. Should you wear a mask or not wear a mask. One report says yes, the next says it can trap a virus in the fabric. One says masks only keep the infected from spreading it, another says otherwise.

One report says there's a high % of asymptomatic carriers, the next says everybody gets pretty sick.

Stay back 6 feet, but it can travel 27 from a sneeze. Maybe. One guy gets sick, another lands in the hospital in ICU.

And if you wind up on a ventilator, you're as bad off as it gets with a 50% chance of checking out.

My mom signed papers to never put her on a ventilator 10 years before she died. She was an RN and said once you're old and on life support, you aren't going to make it anyway. 

Fucking microbes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

We've had 5 deaths so far - at least one of which was an Alaskan resident that contracted & passed in the lower 48 (but they still count it as and Ak death). Nothing in our community as yet (fingers crossed) though it will get here I'm sure.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

Stay safe stay clean. I am OCD with alcohol soaked cloth in public. We take turns daily washing common surfaces with bleach dilution. Contemplating industrial respirator, possibly full face, for public exposure. No associated contact points. Deaths with in 5 miles. BE AWARE OF YOUR HANDS.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> stop talking to me like that and I am staying home!


Lol, I hope so. 
Fuck, this not going out is driving everybody mad over here.
Italy who has been doing this for a month have people threatening to start rioting.

The missus and I have words over all kinds of shit already.

This shit feels so unreal.


----------



## MariJuani (Apr 5, 2020)

The elderly who live in residences are in great danger of being infected. They should leave there temporarily. In Spain 25% persons have died in residences. When the health system collapses they are left to die to save other younger people.

Take care of your elders.

CORONAVIRUS DATA IN SPAIN
Source: Ministry of Health

Total figures: 124,736 diagnosed coronavirus cases, 11,744 deaths

36,249 in Madrid (4,723 dead)
24,734 in Cataluña (2,508 dead)
7,875 in Castilla y León (723 dead)
9,324 in Castilla-La Mancha (989 dead)
8,187 in País Vasco (477 dead)
7,869 in Andalucía (426 dead)
6,901 in Comunidad Valenciana (571 dead)
5,625 in Galicia (159 dead)
2,972 in Navarra (171 dead)
3,078 in Aragon (251 dead)
2,405 in La Rioja (128 dead)
1,979 in Extremadura (208 dead)
1,522 in Asturias (76 dead)
1,564 in the Canary Islands (78 dead)
1,384 in Cantabria (68 dead)
1,271 in Islas Baleares (71 dead)
1,188 in Murcia (51 dead)
79 in Melilla (2 dead)
73 in Ceuta (1 dead)
34,219 people have been cured


----------



## MariJuani (Apr 5, 2020)

Health confirmed again this Tuesday that the age groups most at risk from the coronavirus in Spain are those over 70, "the same situation as in other countries." The head of the area of the Coordination Center for Health Alerts and Emergencies of the Ministry of Health, Dr. María José Sierra, has pointed out that 85% of the deceased are over 70 years old (which would mean 6,960 of the 8,189 deaths recorded by Spain by the Covid-19). 60% of the total is over 80 years old.

Sierra has specified that only 0.2% of the deceased are under the age of 30, which would imply about fifteen young people who have not overcome the disease.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I definitely turned the corner on this virus yesterday. I woke up with some symptoms, slightly labored breathing, random shooting pains in my chest, body aches, the unreal fatigue, etc.. Then, in the early afternoon, it was as if my body hit a switch. It finally figured out the correct antibodies, and everything drastically improved. Breathing issues, pain, and fatigue all disappeared over the next few hours, and I was blessed with a long surge of energy. I slept great, and awoke this morning feeling even better. I MADE IT!!! I called one of my best friends, who had a long hospital stay but is a few days ahead of me regarding recovery, and we traded some war stories. We plan on getting together next week, and hanging out a bunch. So excited to have someone to hang out with without risk, and do some working out and some bike rides far away from others. It made me think about all the other people that will make it through this thing. I'm betting groups will organize a way to socialize with each other, while being careful not to expose those still at risk. Kind of like those infected with AIDS dating each other. I feel like a human being again, a few more days and I feel I'll be at 100%. Time to get back to all the at home projects I was planning before contracting this awful bug. I hope none of you needs to go through this trial, but if you do, I hope it happens when the curve flattens out and you have easy access to adequate healthcare...


Damn man. Good job!


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2020)

I just know after a lifetime of smoking as well as a disability that precludes cardio exercises, already sporting one stent since a heart attack in my 30's, I'm fucked if I get this bad.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> First Covid death in my county today, older guy in his 80's with a history of med problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 Cases in my county, 8 hospitalized, no deaths so far... I wonder how @lahadaextranjera is doing


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> 10 Cases in my county, 8 hospitalized, no deaths so far... I wonder how @lahadaextranjera is doing


Me too. 

Be nice to have an on the ground report from Spain from a real person.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol all mexican beer is suspended. Non essential business.


That's one thing I'm about to hoard, Pacifico.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Capybara taking advantage of Buenos Aires residents indoors, and picked a nice neighborhood to reclaim.





Scenes like this playing out all over the planet, amazing.
Critters feeling much safer without traffic.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

5277 cases in my County with 117 dead




__





COVID-19 Media Page - LA County Department of Public Health






publichealth.lacounty.gov




74 in the Lancaster/Palmdale area where I live.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Stay safe stay clean. I am OCD with alcohol soaked cloth in public. We take turns daily washing common surfaces with bleach dilution. Contemplating industrial respirator, possibly full face, for public exposure. No associated contact points. Deaths with in 5 miles. BE AWARE OF YOUR HANDS.


*Do not wear an alcohol soaked cloth.* As the alcohol evaporates you are left with water to wick the virus through your cloth mask. If you have a replaceable canister respirator full face wear it. If you only have the respirator wear it and safety goggles. When I go out I wear my sunglasses in addition to either my fabric mask or respirator now. Then again I'm in LA County and a lot of people are coughing.

When I come in the house I go through my garage and drop my fabric mask if I'm wearing it and my gloves (I wear my light cloth gloves out) directly in the washing machine and start the cycle (after I have washed my hands). I then disinfect my respirator, keys, cellphone and any product I can't leave staged in my garage for 72 hours. I leave them on the clean side of the table and go into my house and do handwashing for a minute before going back to pick up the items I had disinfected or anything else I disinfected and staged to come into the house.

I have a second refrigerator running in my garage where I quarantine items for a minimum of 72 hours if I don't need to immediately disinfect and transfer into the house. I also leave anything else in my garage that I don't need to waste disinfectant on until needed but a minimum of 72 hours.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> There's so much misinformation about all this shit. Should you wear a mask or not wear a mask. One report says yes, the next says it can trap a virus in the fabric. One says masks only keep the infected from spreading it, another says otherwise.
> 
> ...


Tangie wear a fabric mask and if you have one a replaceable canister respirator. Also wear eye protection if you have it. If you wear a fabric mask put it directly in the washer when you return and do not touch the front face area, handle it by the strings when you drop it in. If you have a respirator place it on the dirty side of a table you have set up for disinfection. Then disinfect it and set it on the clean side of the table. Same with safety glasses, disinfect them move to clean side after disinfection leave them on the clean side of the table until they are needed again. Wash your hands for a good minute, think of your hands and fingers having four sides and wash all four surfaces.

Staying back 6 feet will reduce aerosol you are exposed to but you need a full 30 feet to get rid of large droplets from coughing and sneezing. It's time to wear what I suggested.

How sick you get is dependent upon the viral load you are exposed to and your own health status. It will take a lot of virus to make young healthy people die. It will take a lot less to make elderly with an up regulated ACE2 system sick to death. Most common ACE2 up regulation is diabetes, heart disorders, hypertension and kidney disease.

Most patients who require aggressive PEEP (postive end expiratory pressure) will die or have life long pulmonary consequences from its use. 

I wish you well. Most of us will make it through this, even if we get it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> *Do not wear an alcohol soaked cloth.*


LOL, I read his as using the cloth to wipe stuff down, not on a mask. I think I'd pass out from that, an' I likes my booze.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tangie wear a fabric mask and if you have one a replaceable canister respirator. Also wear eye protection if you have it. If you wear a fabric mask put it directly in the washer when you return and do not touch the front face area, handle it by the strings when you drop it in. If you have a respirator place it on the dirty side of a table you have set up for disinfection. Then disinfect it and set it on the clean side of the table. Same with safety glasses, disinfect them move to clean side after disinfection leave them on the clean side of the table until they are needed again. Wash your hands for a good minute, think of your hands and fingers having four sides and wash all four surfaces.
> 
> Staying back 6 feet will reduce aerosol you are exposed to but you need a full 30 feet to get rid of large droplets from coughing and sneezing. It's time to wear what I suggested.
> 
> ...


Good advice. That is what we should be hearing during news briefings instead of the political infighting and finger pointing.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL, I read his as using the cloth to wipe stuff down, not on a mask. I think I'd pass out from that, an' I likes my booze.


I hope that's what he meant LOL. I was reading prior to coffee ;D


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL, I read his as using the cloth to wipe stuff down, not on a mask. I think I'd pass out from that, an' I likes my booze.


I can't foresee anyone inhaling iso. I'd get a kick out of watching them though. Glad people are looking out for eachother. I'll keep disinfecting the innards with vodka.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Good advice. That is what we should be hearing during news briefings instead of the political infighting and finger pointing.


Thank you, that is very kind and why I hoped this thread would stay politics free with lots of funny memes  We need laughter most of all right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I can't foresee anyone inhaling iso. I'd get a kick out of watching them though. Glad people are looking out for eachother. I'll keep disinfecting the innards with vodka.


Actually we'd lightly mist alcohol to reduce lung frothing. We didn't use Iso LOL. Vodka is not an effective disinfectant you need 70% but it's a great relaxant  taken internally, especially with spicy tomato juice.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, that is very kind and why I hoped this thread would stay politics free with lots of funny memes  We need laughter most of all right now.


There is no separation of the two on this one. And people are getting mean. More laughs hence forth. I hereby decree it to be so. I tried.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> There is no separation of the two on this one. And people are getting mean. More laughs hence forth. I hereby decree it to be so. I tried.


I think we are doing really well considering the pressure most people are under.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Actually we'd lightly mist alcohol to reduce lung frothing. We didn't use Iso LOL. Vodka is not an effective disinfectant you need 70% but it's a great relaxant  taken internally, especially with spicy tomato juice.


Mountain Dew. Bad choice. Good taste. Soaking your face mask in alcohol. I'm simple. Not stupid. LOL.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We need laughter most of all right now.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4524317


I've barely seen these guys in a couple weeks. Must be a mess in town.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mountain Dew. Bad choice. Good taste. Soaking your face mask in alcohol. I'm simple. Not stupid. LOL.


I've seen a lot of very smart people, when scared, do nonsensical things. I also made sure I took my caffeine before I hit the floor, not so much here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've seen a lot of very smart people, when scared, do nonsensical things. I also made sure I took my caffeine before I hit the floor, not so much here.


IKR.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

The one year in my lifetime that the groundhog predicts an early spring and actually comes through,
the ball park is empty.

The local Pirate radio station replayed the 7th game of the 1960 world series on opening day this year.

At least we won. But I didn't come home from first grade and get to see the last inning and watch my dad jump around like he won the lottery this time.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tangie wear a fabric mask and if you have one a replaceable canister respirator. Also wear eye protection if you have it. If you wear a fabric mask put it directly in the washer when you return and do not touch the front face area, handle it by the strings when you drop it in. If you have a respirator place it on the dirty side of a table you have set up for disinfection. Then disinfect it and set it on the clean side of the table. Same with safety glasses, disinfect them move to clean side after disinfection leave them on the clean side of the table until they are needed again. Wash your hands for a good minute, think of your hands and fingers having four sides and wash all four surfaces.
> 
> Staying back 6 feet will reduce aerosol you are exposed to but you need a full 30 feet to get rid of large droplets from coughing and sneezing. It's time to wear what I suggested.
> 
> ...


I've even taken to eating salad and some veggies...

Soap at the tap outside the house in front, I know many farmworkers sneak past here and the position of my property makes it a popular spot to stop and have a drink of water on the way into town. Been like that since I was a kid, best I can do is to aid in the hygiene.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 5, 2020)

For those of you that think they are washing their hands but aren't...






SH420


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2020)

learning how to scrub in... we can all do surgery soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

ANC said:


> *I've even taken to eating salad and some veggies...*
> ....snip....


Now I'm scared! 

Seriously kind of you to try and help. Soap will do a LOT if people will simply use it and shut up. Talking less in public would help a lot.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 5, 2020)

The thing to do now is to take care of those that need assistance. I've been buying food to give to others that need it so I had to make another supply run. Grabbed a chuck roll and pork loin. 30 pounds of meat. Most is going to a couple people I know that are afraid to go out in public due to health conditions. If they catch it they probably wouldn't survive. But they still have to eat. I don't like going to the stores myself because I don't want to catch it either but I'm in very good health so if I catch it I hope I survive. But I'm going to have to go out so I take as many precautions as I can. 

There is plenty of food available but getting out to get it is another thing. They have limits on meat and other things at the regular grocery store so I go where they sell in bulk to get meat. The Fred Meyers I went to yesterday was an adventure. They have social distancing stay back warnings over the intercom but no limits on how many people can be in the store like some places do. Half the people are wearing masks the other half don't seem to care. I had a bandana and my lady was wearing a mask she made. People were getting all bunched up at various locations trying to stay away from others. It was as if they ventured out and didn't even have a game plan. No list or anything. If you go out know what you plan on getting! Get it and go! I was driving the shopping cart and weaving through the crowds like an Indy car. Hit the self checkout and got the hell out of there as fast as I could. It's getting freaky and I keep thinking about that movie Contagion. This shit just plain sucks. It sucks and I hate it! I Hate It! Burn in hell Covid-19


----------



## xtsho (Apr 5, 2020)

And to top things off I'm all congested and coughing a little. Tree pollen is in the air and we have a couple big trees that dump pollen. This happens to me every year with seasonal allergies but now I'm getting a little freaked out most likely for nothing. It's easy for the mind to wander. I've been taking my temperature daily, don't have difficulty breathing, and no diarrhea. So far so good.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Now I'm scared!
> 
> Seriously kind of you to try and help. Soap will do a LOT if people will simply use it and shut up. *Talking* *less in public would help a lot.*


You got that right.

I quit going to Giant Eagle during senior hours because it looks more like couples date night. 

Watched an old lady in a mask see a neighbor or relative or whatever, go up to them and pull her fucking mask down to talk within a proximity of a foot and then touch them. Fucking idiots!

Now I drive by, count the cars, watch the door for 15 minutes and decide whether to go in or not. If I go in, I stay in the wide open areas and only go through aisles if noone is there. And I head for the checkout after 10 minutes no matter what as though it was radiation exposure.

I found a couple masks from doing attic insulation a couple years ago, but used them and don't know if three days decontaminated them or not. If they were contaminated to begin with. You can't wash paper.

I don't have a UV-C light and don't even know if you can buy one. Then never seem to mention what kind of UV light they are so they're probably UV-A. I think you need short wave C to disinfect quickly.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> And to top things off I'm all congested and coughing a little. Tree pollen is in the air and we have a couple big trees that dump pollen. This happens to me every year with seasonal allergies but now I'm getting a little freaked out most likely for nothing. It's easy for the mind to wander. I've been taking my temperature daily, don't have difficulty breathing, and no diarrhea. So far so good.


You can bet on the odds that you'll be fine. They're pretty good odds that you have a degree of control over.

You would walk out of a casino with a pile of cash most days with odds that good.

I would refrain from taking LSD though, if your mind tends to wander. Lol.

Good Luck.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You can bet on the odds that you'll be fine. They're pretty good odds that you have a degree of control over.
> 
> You would walk out of a casino with a pile of cash most days with odds that good.
> 
> ...


LSD? No way today. I took that stuff back in the day. Microdot, Purple Dragon, Flying Saucer, etc... Ate a sugar cube once. After about 12 hours I just wanted it to end but it didn't. That was the last time I took it. After that it was mushrooms. We'd skip class in high school and drive to the Oregon coast and pick psilocybin semilanceata in Tillamook. Then we found places right in town. Then they outlawed them. I can't imagine taking any of that stuff these days. I'm too old. But those mushroom tea parties we had back in the eighties sure were fun. Good times.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> LSD? No way today. I took that stuff back in the day. Microdot, Purple Dragon, Flying Saucer, etc... Ate a sugar cube once. After about 12 hours I just wanted it to end but it didn't. That was the last time I took it. After that it was mushrooms. We'd skip class in high school and drive to the Oregon coast and pick psilocybin semilanceata in Tillamook. Then we found places right in town. Then they outlawed them. I can't imagine taking any of that stuff these days. I'm too old. But those mushroom tea parties we had back in the eighties sure were fun. Good times.


I second the motion.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## MickFoster (Apr 5, 2020)

For Queen fans.......Coronavirus Rhapsody.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 5, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> For Queen fans.......Coronavirus Rhapsody.


I don't know whether to laugh or be mad for them making a parody. I choose to laugh if only for a moment.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 5, 2020)

Damnit https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/coronavirus-at-beaches-surfers-swimmers-should-stay-away-scientist-says/ar-BB127QKq


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> LSD? No way today. I took that stuff back in the day. Microdot, Purple Dragon, Flying Saucer, etc... Ate a sugar cube once. After about 12 hours I just wanted it to end but it didn't. That was the last time I took it. After that it was mushrooms. We'd skip class in high school and drive to the Oregon coast and pick psilocybin semilanceata in Tillamook. Then we found places right in town. Then they outlawed them. I can't imagine taking any of that stuff these days. I'm too old. But those mushroom tea parties we had back in the eighties sure were fun. Good times.


Shit, maybe I'm the anomaly but I think everyone could use a good dose of LSD right about now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> LSD? No way today. I took that stuff back in the day. Microdot, Purple Dragon, Flying Saucer, etc... Ate a sugar cube once. After about 12 hours I just wanted it to end but it didn't. That was the last time I took it. After that it was mushrooms. We'd skip class in high school and drive to the Oregon coast and pick psilocybin semilanceata in Tillamook. Then we found places right in town. Then they outlawed them. I can't imagine taking any of that stuff these days. I'm too old. But those mushroom tea parties we had back in the eighties sure were fun. Good times.


I was kidding on the LSD, but it would tend to make you paranoid as fuck. I know it would me.

I was paranoid enough in the 70's a couple times, even if only for a little while. We did it 8 spring weekends in a row in college once. 

Took all summer to recover back to normal.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You got that right.
> 
> I quit going to Giant Eagle during senior hours because it looks more like couples date night.
> 
> ...


I ordered a UV-C light a couple weeks ago should be here any day...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I ordered a UV-C light a couple weeks ago should be here any day...


Been running my UV's with fan and filter in my grow room to reduce pollutants in the rest of the house. Inefficient. But it's moving air.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 5, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was kidding on the LSD, but it would tend to make you paranoid as fuck. I know it would me.
> 
> I was paranoid enough in the 70's a couple times, even if only for a little while. We did it 8 spring weekends in a row in college once.
> 
> Took all summer to recover back to normal.


Like I said, maybe I'm weird. In high school from grade 9-11 acid was my drug of choice. I did it hundreds of times. Did lots of the phenylalanines and tryptamines (2C-B, 2C-I, 2C-t2, 5-MEO-DMT etc). My friend used to make DMT and I spent a few years vaping that. Did lots of mescaline (san pedro and peruvian torch), drank ayahuasca etc.

I've loved every one of them. My mind usually feels like a methed out tiger caged up on Joe Exotics farm. On psychedelics, my mind is able to roam the Serengeti and shit. Spray my wild cat urine and whatnot.

Maybe it explains a lot about me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Like I said, maybe I'm weird. In high school from grade 9-11 acid was my drug of choice. I did it hundreds of times. Did lots of the phenylalanines and tryptamines (2C-B, 2C-I, 2C-t2, 5-MEO-DMT etc). My friend used to make DMT and I spent a few years vaping that. Did lots of mescaline (san pedro and peruvian torch), drank ayahuasca etc.
> 
> I've loved every one of them. My mind usually feels like a methed out tiger caged up on Joe Exotics farm. On psychedelics, my mind is able to roam the Serengeti and shit. Spray my wild cat urine and whatnot.
> 
> Maybe it explains a lot about me


Ever do ecstacy?

I never did it but bought a couple hits a few years ago in case of emergencies. Lol.

Would this count as an emergency?

Somebody very recently offered to sell me LSD. First time in literally decades. I passed but it gave me faith in the future, in a strange sort of way.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ever do ecstacy?
> 
> I never did it but bought a couple hits a few years ago in case of emergencies. Lol.
> 
> ...


Bad time for X. I always felt down for a few days after my trials.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ever do ecstacy?
> 
> I never did it but bought a couple hits a few years ago in case of emergencies. Lol.
> 
> ...


Oh yes. Done me some ecstacy. If you trust the source I would highly recommend. 

I mean, yeah, the apocalypse could be considered an emergency, for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Shit, maybe I'm the anomaly but I think everyone could use a good dose of LSD right about now.


Been 49 years since I did that LSD 25


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tangie wear a fabric mask and if you have one a replaceable canister respirator. Also wear eye protection if you have it. If you wear a fabric mask put it directly in the washer when you return and do not touch the front face area, handle it by the strings when you drop it in. If you have a respirator place it on the dirty side of a table you have set up for disinfection. Then disinfect it and set it on the clean side of the table. Same with safety glasses, disinfect them move to clean side after disinfection leave them on the clean side of the table until they are needed again. Wash your hands for a good minute, think of your hands and fingers having four sides and wash all four surfaces.
> 
> Staying back 6 feet will reduce aerosol you are exposed to but you need a full 30 feet to get rid of large droplets from coughing and sneezing. It's time to wear what I suggested.
> 
> ...


Hey, Annie. It is so awesome to have a medical professional like yourself at our service, especially at a time like this. One thing I don't understand is this viral load exposure. With other common coronaviruses, flus, etc.., I've always understood that once they are in you, no matter how much or how little, the invaders multiply exponentially in your body. Why is this SARS effectiveness dependent on the initial amount? For two weeks before I got my first symptoms, I saw no one and only went to the grocery store twice. I took all the recommended precautions, so I had to be exposed to a very small amount. That amount incubated and multiplied within me until my symptoms started, and then became much worse. Could you give me the simple explanation of role of viral load with this thing?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Been 49 years since I did that LSD 25


Time to saddle up the pony again!


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Now I'm scared!
> 
> Seriously kind of you to try and help. Soap will do a LOT if people will simply use it and shut up. Talking less in public would help a lot.


Some of the African groups speak very loudly, a bit like Americans (I honestly don't know how you do it), but I'm sure a lot of spray must go flying


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Annie. It is so awesome to have a medical professional like yourself at our service, especially at a time like this. One thing I don't understand is this viral load exposure. With other common coronaviruses, flus, etc.., I've always understood that once they are in you, no matter how much or how little, the invaders multiply exponentially in your body. Why is this SARS effectiveness dependent on the initial amount? For two weeks before I got my first symptoms, I saw no one and only went to the grocery store twice. I took all the recommended precautions, so I had to be exposed to a very small amount. That amount incubated and multiplied within me until my symptoms started, and then became much worse. Could you give me the simple explanation of role of viral load with this thing?


Seriously. I keep telling my wife, "nope. Don't do that. It's ineffective. Annie said so."


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 5, 2020)

ANC said:


> Some of the African groups speak very loudly, a bit like Americans (I honestly don't know how you do it), but I'm sure a lot of spray must go flying


I we don't talk loudly, you'll never hear us over the sound of guns, screeching eagles and walmart mobility scooters.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> LSD? No way today. I took that stuff back in the day. Microdot, Purple Dragon, Flying Saucer, etc... Ate a sugar cube once. After about 12 hours I just wanted it to end but it didn't. That was the last time I took it. After that it was mushrooms. We'd skip class in high school and drive to the Oregon coast and pick psilocybin semilanceata in Tillamook. Then we found places right in town. Then they outlawed them. I can't imagine taking any of that stuff these days. I'm too old. But those mushroom tea parties we had back in the eighties sure were fun. Good times.


I lost my shit pretty well a few times on acid.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I we don't talk loudly, you'll never hear us over the sound of guns, screeching eagles and walmart mobility scooters.


Lol, no seriously, most people speak on a volume between 2 and maybe 6, but you guys start at about an 8 

Often when I watch TV I am trying to figure out why everyone is shouting their lines


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 5, 2020)

ANC said:


> And this


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

ANC said:


> Some of the African groups speak very loudly, a bit like Americans (I honestly don't know how you do it), but I'm sure a lot of spray must go flying


You have no acquaintances who "spray it as opposed to saying it"?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2020)

MDA was an incredible high.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> MDA was an incredible high.


How high are you when you can't get out of your chair?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2020)

Man, if people had to stop talking because of this thing, that would be an amazing silver lining. A peaceful, silent world with no inane babble brought to you by SARS-cov2. I even know some sign language...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 5, 2020)

Whip its, anybody? 



SH420


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Oklahoma...sigh...
Had to get out for supplies. Tiny town. One older lady wearing mask and gloves. Several people at gas station. Life as usual... We're going to cycle this shit for so long. Ignorance is overwhelming.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 5, 2020)

[QUOTE="tangerinegreen555, post:]


I don't have a UV-C light and don't even know if you can buy one. Then never seem to mention what kind of UV light they are so they're probably UV-A. I think you need short wave C to disinfect quickly.
[/QUOTE]
HVAC air purification lamp. UV-C.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> [QUOTE="tangerinegreen555, post:]
> 
> 
> I don't have a UV-C light and don't even know if you can buy one. Then never seem to mention what kind of UV light they are so they're probably UV-A. I think you need short wave C to disinfect quickly.


HVAC air purification lamp. UV-C.
[/QUOTE]
I salvaged 12 fixtures and a pile of loose bulbs from a salon remodel. Certified sanitizer is all I can read on the fixture.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You have no acquaintances who "spray it as opposed to saying it"?


My mom's elder sister was pretty loud, but they grew up in the sandveld in another time. Their dad was born in 1902.
But yeah, we are a pretty morbid people, being loud in any form or behaviour will get a few quick frowns.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Whip its, anybody?
> 
> View attachment 4524490
> 
> SH420


I only do those after the reddi whip can is empty .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I only do those after the reddi whip can is empty .


Plain old helium is far more entertaining.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Whip its, anybody?
> SH420


LOL, a whippit tale


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Annie. It is so awesome to have a medical professional like yourself at our service, especially at a time like this. One thing I don't understand is this viral load exposure. With other common coronaviruses, flus, etc.., I've always understood that once they are in you, no matter how much or how little, the invaders multiply exponentially in your body. Why is this SARS effectiveness dependent on the initial amount? For two weeks before I got my first symptoms, I saw no one and only went to the grocery store twice. I took all the recommended precautions, so I had to be exposed to a very small amount. That amount incubated and multiplied within me until my symptoms started, and then became much worse. Could you give me the simple explanation of role of viral load with this thing?


I don't understand much about it either. I Googled "Viral load and You for Dummies" but nada. This article kinda explains it.








Coronavirus: The Importance of Viral Load


Recognizing viral dose may lead to less and less severe infections.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Plain old helium is far more entertaining.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

The clip that really exploded the toilet paper shortage of 1973-74, in the days when 20 million people watched the same TV show at the same time at 11:30 every night.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The clip that really exploded the toilet paper shortage of 1973-74, in the days when 20 million people watched the same TV show at the same time at 11:30 every night.


From beautiful downtown Burbank.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

*Coronavirus death toll: Americans are almost certainly dying of covid-19 but being left out of the official count*

The fast-spreading novel coronavirus is almost certainly killing Americans who are not included in the nation's growing death toll, according to public health experts and government officials involved in the tally.








Coronavirus death toll: Americans are almost certainly dying of covid-19 but being left out of the official count


The fast-spreading novel coronavirus is almost certainly killing Americans who are not...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Like I said, maybe I'm weird. In high school from grade 9-11 acid was my drug of choice. I did it hundreds of times. Did lots of the phenylalanines and tryptamines (2C-B, 2C-I, 2C-t2, 5-MEO-DMT etc). My friend used to make DMT and I spent a few years vaping that. Did lots of mescaline (san pedro and peruvian torch), drank ayahuasca etc.
> 
> I've loved every one of them. My mind usually feels like a methed out tiger caged up on Joe Exotics farm. On psychedelics, my mind is able to roam the Serengeti and shit. Spray my wild cat urine and whatnot.
> 
> Maybe it explains a lot about me


I love you


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

*U.S. 'wasted' months before preparing for virus pandemic*

A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies largely waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks, mechanical ventilators and other equipment needed by front-line health care workers.








U.S. 'wasted' months before preparing for virus pandemic


WASHINGTON (AP) - As the first alarms sounded in early January that an outbreak of a novel coronavirus in China might ignite a global pandemic, the Trump administration squandered nearly two months that could have been used to bolster the federal stockpile of critically needed medical supplies...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

*Georgia stay-at-home order rolls back local restrictions*
But Kemp’s stay-at-home order, signed Thursday, now supersedes those local orders. That includes reopening many parks and beaches that local governments had ordered closed after seeing gatherings of people not obeying distancing requirements. 








Georgia stay-at-home order rolls back local restrictions


Local officials are expressing concern that a statewide stay-at-home order from Georgia's governor that took effect Friday evening will actually loosen some restrictions that cities and counties had put in place to fight the spread of the coronavirus, including rolling back park and beach...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *U.S. 'wasted' months before preparing for virus pandemic*
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies largely waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks, mechanical ventilators and other equipment needed by front-line health care workers.
> 
> ...


 Oh, there's going to be a ton of blame to go around.

I just can't wait for the made for TV movie about this in 2022.

And wouldn't you love to see an advance copy from the future right now? I'd pay $100 to watch it right now.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

Federal Government Outbids Kentucky For Medical Equipment Amid Shortage 

Kentucky Governor Andy Beshear says his administration is doing everything it can to prepare hospitals to be inundated with cases of COVID-19, but nearly every time the state has placed an order for medical protective gear, the federal government has prevented its transfer. 








Federal Government Outbids Kentucky For Medical Equipment Amid Shortage


“It’s very hard to buy things when the federal government is there and anytime they want to buy it, they get it first."




wfpl.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Georgia stay-at-home order rolls back local restrictions*
> But Kemp’s stay-at-home order, signed Thursday, now supersedes those local orders. That includes reopening many parks and beaches that local governments had ordered closed after seeing gatherings of people not obeying distancing requirements.
> 
> 
> ...


Let's all play twister at the county park.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I don't understand much about it either. I Googled "Viral load and You for Dummies" but nada. This article kinda explains it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, BB. I kinda get what they're saying, not sure if I believe it. I get that drinking 16 oz. of the pure virus would be worse than breathing in some droplets, but as I said, I hadn't been exposed to a huge viral load, minimal by my estimation, and it was still trying to take me out. Even with my Wolverine like immune system. This is highly contagious, and just a little dab will do ya...


----------



## ismann (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm ripped af rn.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, there's going to be a ton of blame to go around.


Wait until Carrington Event II if you want to see the shit hit the fan..oh wait..


----------



## ismann (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Wait until Carrington Event II if you want to see the shit hit the fan..oh wait..


Or Yellowstone... earthquake near there in Idaho last week.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Wait until Carrington Event II if you want to see the shit hit the fan..oh wait..


The good thing is it won't be sparking the telegraph lines this time .


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, BB. I kinda get what they're saying, not sure if I believe it. I get that drinking 16 oz. of the pure virus would be worse than breathing in some droplets, but as I said, I hadn't been exposed to a huge viral load, minimal by my estimation, and it was still trying to take me out. Even with my Wolverine like immune system. This is highly contagious, and just a little dab will do ya...


Yes, we still need Annie to get this down to RIU level


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The good thing is it won't be sparking the telegraph lines this time .


Don't worry, all those hard to come by, not stocked transformers are sourced in China


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

so far The only Government official to be fired in this Corona virus debacle is a Navy Captain looking out for his crew..... smh


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, BB. I kinda get what they're saying, not sure if I believe it. I get that drinking 16 oz. of the pure virus would be worse than breathing in some droplets, but as I said, I hadn't been exposed to a huge viral load, minimal by my estimation, and it was still trying to take me out. Even with my Wolverine like immune system. This is highly contagious, and just a little dab will do ya...


I thought if you ate it you're fine, but if you breathe it in you're in trouble.

But what do I know? It changes every day.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so far The only Government official to be fired in this Corona virus debacle is a Navy Captain looking out for his crew..... smh


Federal Pandemic Response Team?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Yes, we still need Annie to get this down to RIU level


Not even sure that's possible


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2020)

They don’t call it trumpvirus for nothing
Hero Captain is positive Corona


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2020)

I don’t think that is near the only war vessel in trouble. The thought of that on ships with large crews in close quarters is a nightmare. I also realize that too much info on that would be a clear threat to national security. Navy personnel have not faced a threat so serious since WWII.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I don’t think that is near the only war vessel in trouble. The thought of that on ships with large crews in close quarters is a nightmare. I also realize that too much info on that would be a clear threat to national security. Navy personnel have not faced a threat so serious since WWII.


I guess that pretty much kills shore leave.


----------



## ismann (Apr 5, 2020)

The Captain should not have done what he did. He basically told the whole world the ship was not mission ready and vulnerable. He endangered the entire ship and the support fleet in that regard.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I don’t think that is near the only war vessel in trouble. The thought of that on ships with large crews in close quarters is a nightmare. I also realize that too much info on that would be a clear threat to national security. Navy personnel have not faced a threat so serious since WWII.


think of being on a sub......
I just watched the movie "On the Beach"......


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love you


Right back at ya!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

WASHINGTON — A coroner in Indiana wanted to know if the coronavirus had killed a man in early March, but said that her health department denied a test. Paramedics in New York City say that many patients who died at home were never tested for the coronavirus, even if they showed telltale signs of infection.
In Virginia, a funeral director prepared the remains of three people after health workers cautioned her that they each had tested positive for the coronavirus. But only one of the three had the virus noted on the death certificate.
Across the United States, even as coronavirus deaths are being recorded in terrifying numbers — many hundreds each day — the true death toll is likely much higher









Official Counts Understate the U.S. Coronavirus Death Toll (Published 2020)


Inconsistent protocols, limited resources and a patchwork of decision making have led to an undercounting of people with the coronavirus who have died, health experts say.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> WASHINGTON — A coroner in Indiana wanted to know if the coronavirus had killed a man in early March, but said that her health department denied a test. Paramedics in New York City say that many patients who died at home were never tested for the coronavirus, even if they showed telltale signs of infection.
> In Virginia, a funeral director prepared the remains of three people after health workers cautioned her that they each had tested positive for the coronavirus. But only one of the three had the virus noted on the death certificate.
> Across the United States, even as coronavirus deaths are being recorded in terrifying numbers — many hundreds each day — the true death toll is likely much higher
> 
> ...


You should know by now that all official facts are based upon "Fuzzy Math".


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Yes, we still need Annie to get this down to RIU level


The gutter?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

An article in this months USNI “Proceedings” regarding a letter written by Colonel Theodore Roosevelt, U.S. Army to Major General William R. Shafter, Fifth Corps Commander. Col. Roosevelt allegedly passed a copy of it to the Associated Press correspondent who had it published the next day.









USS Theodore Roosevelt Commanding Officer Followed the Example of Colonel Roosevelt


The leak of Captain Crozier's letter is remarkably similar to an event involving Colonel Theodore Roosevelt in 1898.




www.usni.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> The gutter?


How dare you? Some of us are still on the curb. Not sure how or why. But we are here damn it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

A Tiger at Bronx Zoo Tests Positive for COVID-19; The Tiger and the Zoo’s Other Cats Are Doing Well at This Time


Bronx NY, April 5, 2020 -- The following information was released today by the Wildlife Conservation Society’s Bronx Zoo: Nadia, a 4-year-old female Malayan tiger at the Bronx Zoo, has tested positive for COVID-19. She, her sister Azul, two Amur tigers, and three African lions had developed a



newsroom.wcs.org









__





USDA APHIS | USDA Statement on the Confirmation of COVID-19 in a Tiger in New York







www.aphis.usda.gov


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> A Tiger at Bronx Zoo Tests Positive for COVID-19; The Tiger and the Zoo’s Other Cats Are Doing Well at This Time
> 
> 
> Bronx NY, April 5, 2020 -- The following information was released today by the Wildlife Conservation Society’s Bronx Zoo: Nadia, a 4-year-old female Malayan tiger at the Bronx Zoo, has tested positive for COVID-19. She, her sister Azul, two Amur tigers, and three African lions had developed a
> ...


I find this an odd twist in an already perverted tale. Heh everyone! Don't socialize with tigers! "GONG"


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> How dare you? Some of us are still on the curb. Not sure how or why. But we are here damn it.


My guess is that there are some this low.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> My guess is that there are some this low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stature is not a measer of virtue.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> A Tiger at Bronx Zoo Tests Positive for COVID-19; The Tiger and the Zoo’s Other Cats Are Doing Well at This Time
> 
> 
> Bronx NY, April 5, 2020 -- The following information was released today by the Wildlife Conservation Society’s Bronx Zoo: Nadia, a 4-year-old female Malayan tiger at the Bronx Zoo, has tested positive for COVID-19. She, her sister Azul, two Amur tigers, and three African lions had developed a
> ...


I'd hate to be the one to have to put a respirator on those cats...


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> My guess is that there are some this low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would need to be in the grass.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Stature is not a measer of virtue.


Said the short man in handcuffs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> It would need to be in the grass.


***CENSORED***


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Said the short man in handcuffs.


To the tall policeman about to sell said shortmans stash.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> To the tall policeman about to sell said shortmans stash.


As long as I have an oz or less and I'm not stoned there isn't shit they can do here. I was kind of freaking out the first time I bought clones at the dispensary and was walking to the parking lot with these pretty plants peeking out above the shopping bag...lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> As long as I have an oz or less and I'm not stoned there isn't shit they can do here. I was kind of freaking out the first time I bought clones at the dispensary and was walking to the parking lot with these pretty plants peeking out above the shopping bag...lol.


I have a clone story.PM me.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You got that right.
> 
> I quit going to Giant Eagle during senior hours because it looks more like couples date night.
> 
> ...


When I worked we didn't use UV, @jerryb73 might know. I'd have to know more about the mask in question to give you specious medical advice ;D



tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Annie. It is so awesome to have a medical professional like yourself at our service, especially at a time like this. One thing I don't understand is this viral load exposure. With other common coronaviruses, flus, etc.., I've always understood that once they are in you, no matter how much or how little, the invaders multiply exponentially in your body. Why is this SARS effectiveness dependent on the initial amount? For two weeks before I got my first symptoms, I saw no one and only went to the grocery store twice. I took all the recommended precautions, so I had to be exposed to a very small amount. That amount incubated and multiplied within me until my symptoms started, and then became much worse. Could you give me the simple explanation of role of viral load with this thing?


You were exposed to a small amount hence why you had a relatively uneventful course, thank god! You may have picked it up from a fomite (surface exposure). I was seriously concerned about your handling cash! You need to go to Apply Pay or PayPal, time for 21st Century drug dealing. I'm teasing but I'm so glad you are ok. I still play the clip you sent me. You are a gem Tyler.

Anyway viral load, when you get a large exposure it rapidly overwhelms your body's defenses and leads to a cytokine storm that ends up in ARDS. It's analogous to what we are doing by staying home and trying not to overwhelm our medical system. We can handle handfuls of sick but to many and we don't have enough nurses or ventilators or PPE to handle it. Same with your body, a little virus it can handle it, raise the temp, increase fluid dynamics but to much virus and your immune system is overwhelmed and crashes. 

Please send me more music  I could use it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Seriously. I keep telling my wife, "nope. Don't do that. It's ineffective. Annie said so."


Listen to your wife! You'll enjoy, your shortened life more. TOTALLY KIDDING!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a clone story.PM me.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

ismann said:


> I'm ripped af rn.


Today was day drinking day ;D I highly recommend.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> I thought if you ate it you're fine, but if you breathe it in you're in trouble.
> 
> But what do I know? It changes every day.


Actually that's one of the problems. It appears it's not only airborne but fecal/oral. Our gastric tracts are letting us down.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Today was day drinking day ;D I highly recommend.
> 
> Actually that's one of the problems. It appears it's not only airborne but fecal/oral. Our gastric tracts are letting us down.


Too lazy to keep walking to the fridge. I'll just keep packing bowls until the water taste bad. Cheers to all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Too lazy to keep walking to the fridge. I'll just keep packing bowls until the water taste bad. Cheers to all.


Nice I need a day like that........netflix all day!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4524719


That is one handsome sheep.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm messed up if you haven't realized. Oldies music on PBS on Tv. While listening to constitutional law history, theory and actual practice in the background on my pc.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> When I worked we didn't use UV, @jerryb73 might know. I'd have to know more about the mask in question to give you specious medical advice ;D
> 
> 
> You were exposed to a small amount hence why you had a relatively uneventful course, thank god! You may have picked it up from a fomite (surface exposure). I was seriously concerned about your handling cash! You need to go to Apply Pay or PayPal, time for 21st Century drug dealing. I'm teasing but I'm so glad you are ok. I still play the clip you sent me. You are a gem Tyler.
> ...


Excellent explanation, thank you. I'll try to locate more of my recordings for you. Heck, in the next few weeks, I'll probably make some new ones


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> It would need to be in the grass.


No grass where he is.

"Lower than a snakes belly in a wagon rut!"





Oregon Trail ruts at Guernsey. Wyoming Tourism Office.

The Oregon Trail across Wyoming was the greatest pioneer route in our nation’s history.
It was used by more than 350,000 people in the mid-1800s traveling by covered wagon, horseback and on foot to settle the West.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Excellent explanation, thank you. I'll try to locate more of my recordings for you. Heck, in the next few weeks, I'll probably make some new ones


Honestly @Singlemalt can make it clearer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> As long as I have an oz or less and I'm not stoned there isn't shit they can do here. I was kind of freaking out the first time I bought clones at the dispensary and was walking to the parking lot with these pretty plants peeking out above the shopping bag...lol.


I love it when a little white van pulls in thru the gate and I buy drugs LEGALLY. Who knew?! Seriously, who knew.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Today was day drinking day ;D I highly recommend.
> 
> Actually that's one of the problems. It appears it's not only airborne but *fecal/oral*. Our gastric tracts are letting us down.


Hmm. Soooo...??? Rim jobs are still ok? I have tossed salad on the menu along with anal haired pasta. Unicorn ice cream for dessert 







































SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hmm. Soooo...??? Rim jobs are still ok? I have tossed salad on the menu along with anal haired pasta. Unicorn ice cream for dessert
> 
> View attachment 4524742
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4524744




SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hmm. Soooo...??? Rim jobs are still ok? I have tossed salad on the menu along with anal haired pasta. Unicorn ice cream for dessert
> 
> View attachment 4524742
> 
> ...


I have the rest of that meal and lube to go with it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 5, 2020)

I won’t take plaquenil, hard on the eyes, or can be.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have the rest of that meal and lube to go with it. View attachment 4524746


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love it when a little white van pulls in thru the gate and I buy drugs LEGALLY. Who knew?! Seriously, who knew.


"Candy Little Girl?" takes on a different meaning these days.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> "Candy Little Girl?" takes on a different meaning these days.


That guy sped away from me when I asked for some.:
(


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2020)

I couldn't find the link, but this convo is reminding me of those spring breakers who were doing tail shots on the beach........ Not sure light beer is the best chaser for that though.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

*California county orders all residents to wear masks*
Dr. Cameron Kaiser, the top health officer in the state’s fourth-most populous county, said “not everybody's getting the message” about social distancing while in public, so officials were forced to "change from saying that you should to saying that you must.” 








California county orders all residents to wear masks


LOS ANGELES (AP) - Just days after recommending that people wear masks to prevent the spread of the coronavirus, Riverside County went a step further and ordered all residents to cover their faces when leaving home, as the number of infections and deaths continued to rise across California...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *California county orders all residents to wear masks*
> Dr. Cameron Kaiser, the top health officer in the state’s fourth-most populous county, said “not everybody's getting the message” about social distancing while in public, so officials were forced to "change from saying that you should to saying that you must.”
> 
> 
> ...


wHERE ARE THESE MASKS COMING FROM?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> wHERE ARE THESE MASKS COMING FROM?











How to Sew a Fabric Face Mask


A sewing pattern to use with common household materials




www.nytimes.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> wHERE ARE THESE MASKS COMING FROM?


Sounds like a good idea but reports on the effectiveness of homemade mask's are all over the map.
Are they effective or a placebo?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sounds like a good idea but reports on the effectiveness of homemade mask's are all over the map.
> Are they effective or a placebo?


Has to be better than nothing. But protecting you is not the point. Protecting the world from you is.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> wHERE ARE THESE MASKS COMING FROM?


I've been practicing for this for a long time....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I've been practicing for this for a long time....
> View attachment 4524828


Bet your eyes were still burning.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I've been practicing for this for a long time....
> View attachment 4524828


Insanity should be normal to you from the looks of that.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Insanity should be normal to you from the looks of that.


I did a tour there in 1969-70 in the Army......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I did a tour there in 1969-70 in the Army......


I was breast feeding. Respect I do offer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2020)

lokie said:


>


yep...lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


>


Mate, you know possibly, people are, times for people are hard, and it is a shit storm for everyone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2020)

Damn talk about sucking in grammar. Good space tomatoes. Love ya..


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Mate, you know possibly, people are, times for people are hard, and it is a shit storm for everyone.


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.


Me too, after the fact, good stuff..


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)

Our cat pulls faces when he poops


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2020)

​


----------



## MickFoster (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2020)

Tiger tests positive at the Bronx Zoo. I feel this may be bad news. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/api.nationalgeographic.com/distribution/public/amp/animals/2020/04/tiger-coronavirus-covid19-positive-test-bronx-zoo


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m not sure how effective homemade masks are but in my daughters case, she can’t keep her fingers out of her mouth. Constantly biting her nails. I could see the benefit there. Anything to keep your hands away from your face.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2020)

Effective against spread but not protective


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## MariJuani (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello friends

In Spain we have been confined since March 14 and the number of deaths has decreased considerably in the last three days. In Italy there are similar data.

The massive tests will take on special relevance, with the aim of detecting early not only severe cases, but also minor ones.

In this scenario, it is expected that spaces such as hotels or public facilities will be enabled where patients who test positive but are asymptomatic or show mild symptoms can be quarantined. Health authorities suspect that the asymptomatic infected are the main cause of the spread of the disease, and therefore they are available in these places known as "Noah's coffers", which will already be used in China.

Two strategies to break the coronavirus
So far the surveillance strategy has focused on serious cases in hospitals and on the part of health and essential personnel, but in this next phase, which "is going to be long", two main strategies are planned.

María José Sierra, from the Center for Coordination of Health Alerts and Emergencies, has specified that the first of these will be "the prior detection of infected cases, in order to isolate them and prevent the virus from circulating." To proceed with this, "rapid test but above all PCR" will be used, so "many more PCR will be produced, so that there is more capacity".

The second strategy, in which the tests will quickly be essential, is to know how the virus is circulating and which patients have passed and the disease, and thus many of them have developed immunity. For this comet, "major seroprevalence studies" are being designed to help go to the relaxing restrictive measures of social distancing.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 6, 2020)

Well, I think I've mentioned in some threads my brother in NYC has been fighting what can only be CV-19, but he can't get tested because he doesn't need hospitalization. He has had a low grade fever for almost 4 weeks now; headaches, fatigue, typical flu symptoms. He has a few underlying conditions - he is 63, has had stints put in for coronary blockage, has had diabetes, and recently had surgery for a massive kidney stone.

He just can't seem to shake it off, but at least he hasn't had to go near a house of death. 

NYC has had no basic supplies in pharmacies for all of that time. He can't go out, but he also couldn't find a pharmacy (or amazon) to deliver things like tylenol (because of blood thinners, tylenol is the only pain/fever med he can take) or even a thermometer. I had to express mail him items like that from mass because we seem to have plenty. 

So as bad as the hospital situation in nyc is, there is a large population of shut-in sick as well. They aren't being counted and for those who don't have a support system, they don't have even the most basic treatments available to them. I have to imagine there are bodies is apartments nobody knows about because they haven't decomposed to the point where they would be noticed.

Coming to a major city near you. Coming to rural areas near you. Elections have consequences.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

MariJuani said:


> Hello friends
> 
> In Spain we have been confined since March 14 and the number of deaths has decreased considerably in the last three days. In Italy there are similar data.
> 
> ...


It's a capitalist free for all here. Help to the highest bidder. Stores are withholding T.P., iso and sanitizers to increase demand and profit. Government is blocking the sale and distribution of supplies. Preventing distilleries from making sanitizer for hospitals. People are being forced to not earn income and lose everything while record level profit recording companies are getting billions in free handouts. Most here can't pay rent after this month. Let alone eat or seek medical care. Sorry Vets. Fuck the USA. It has been fucking us from birth.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Well, I think I've mentioned in some threads my brother in NYC has been fighting what can only be CV-19, but he can't get tested because he doesn't need hospitalization. He has had a low grade fever for almost 4 weeks now; headaches, fatigue, typical flu symptoms. He has a few underlying conditions - he is 63, has had stints put in for coronary blockage, has had diabetes, and recently had surgery for a massive kidney stone.
> 
> He just can't seem to shake it off, but at least he hasn't had to go near a house of death.
> 
> ...


Not a doctor here. But 4 weeks is beyond the length of the cycle of this virus. Let's hope it is standard depression and worry. Two things that make us sick in a hurry. I hope those bodies didn't suffer too long. Pathetic people we have become.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not a doctor here. But 4 weeks is beyond the length of the cycle of this virus. Let's hope it is standard depression and worry. Two things that make us sick in a hurry. I hope those bodies didn't suffer too long. Pathetic people we have become.


His doctor told him via telemed that she has seen several cases go 4-6 weeks before resolving. I was surprised also since the this is outside the "most patient" statistics. But so many people are infected, that curve has some pretty long tails. Luckily, it seems when you get this far into it, it is rare to be hospitalized. "Most" people end up hospitalized in the first week or two after symptoms.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

greg nr said:


> His doctor told him via telemed that she has seen several cases go 4-6 weeks before resolving. I was surprised also since the this is outside the "most patient" statistics. But so many people are infected, that curve has some pretty long tails. Luckily, it seems when you get this far into it, it is rare to be hospitalized. "Most" people end up hospitalized in the first week or two after symptoms.


Best wishes and may most of us be immune or at least resistant. Stay safe and help people if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## MariJuani (Apr 6, 2020)

I understand why we are a few days ahead of you. The same problems are happening here. I hope that Spain and the EU take quick measures to help families and small businesses. Confinement can also be disastrous in the medium term. Compete took the matter as a joke. No forecast and bad management. To give an example, now we recommend that the entire population put on a mask. 4 days ago it was not necessary...

A little humor and what not to do


----------



## xtsho (Apr 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m not sure how effective homemade masks are but in my daughters case, she can’t keep her fingers out of her mouth. Constantly biting her nails. I could see the benefit there. Anything to keep your hands away from your face.


Nail biting is a hard habit to break. I was a lifelong nail biter until just recently. I finally stopped about a year ago. The problem with biting your nails is they're always there. My father used to get all over me for doing it but I never stopped. Finally decades later I'm actually using clippers to trim my nails. I used to bite and pick at them until there was nothing left and my fingers would bleed. I even got suspended from school once for beating up another kid that kept calling me "No Nails". You definitely want to get your daughter to stop that habit. Good luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Well, I think I've mentioned in some threads my brother in NYC has been fighting what can only be CV-19, but he can't get tested because he doesn't need hospitalization. He has had a low grade fever for almost 4 weeks now; headaches, fatigue, typical flu symptoms. He has a few underlying conditions - he is 63, has had stints put in for coronary blockage, has had diabetes, and recently had surgery for a massive kidney stone.
> 
> He just can't seem to shake it off, but at least he hasn't had to go near a house of death.
> 
> ...


Your brother is very lucky to have you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

MariJuani said:


> I understand why we are a few days ahead of you. The same problems are happening here. I hope that Spain and the EU take quick measures to help families and small businesses. Confinement can also be disastrous in the medium term. Compete took the matter as a joke. No forecast and bad management. To give an example, now we recommend that the entire population put on a mask. 4 days ago it was not necessary...
> 
> A little humor and what not to do


Just disgusted with humanity as a whole at the time. I was raised to be generous and respectful. And that a favor is more valuable than a dollar. Those people function very well and all are content. The world around us is chaos and violence. Be well. Keep smiling. Even if it is due to what the people involved deserve in return for their ignorance. Peace.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 6, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Well, I think I've mentioned in some threads my brother in NYC has been fighting what can only be CV-19, but he can't get tested because he doesn't need hospitalization. He has had a low grade fever for almost 4 weeks now; headaches, fatigue, typical flu symptoms. He has a few underlying conditions - he is 63, has had stints put in for coronary blockage, has had diabetes, and recently had surgery for a massive kidney stone.
> 
> He just can't seem to shake it off, but at least he hasn't had to go near a house of death.
> 
> ...


And this is why we should be checking on our neighbors 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not a doctor here. But 4 weeks is beyond the length of the cycle of this virus. Let's hope it is standard depression and worry. Two things that make us sick in a hurry. I hope those bodies didn't suffer too long. Pathetic people we have become.


He has underlying illness and it is taking longer for his body to fight the illness. Thankfully he's able to fight it at home with his brother's support.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2020)

​


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2020)

Check this out. Donated by local Bacardi distillery. Hand sanitizer. I want one!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Check this out. Donated by local Bacardi distillery. Hand sanitizer. I want one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the distilleries are doing it now.

"Do not drink" LOL


----------



## greg nr (Apr 6, 2020)

It seems at least SOME masks being sold from China may be pre-owned..... They are selling used and contaminated product as new it seems. Buyer beware.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246513353721294850


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

*Pentagon orders troops to wear masks when they can’t meet ‘social distancing’ standards*
U.S. troops worldwide must wear masks, and sew their own if necessary, if they cannot maintain social distancing standards to protect against the coronavirus, the Pentagon announced Sunday. 








Pentagon orders troops to wear masks when they can’t meet ‘social distancing’ standards


U.S. troops worldwide must wear masks, and sew their own if necessary, if they cannot maintain social distancing standards to protect against the coronavirus, the Pentagon announced Sunday.




www.stripes.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

*New York City considers mass grave in park for virus victims*

Mark Levine, chairman of the City Council health committee, said Monday that the office of the chief medical examiner was looking into creating temporary mass graves in a public park as it confronts the possibility that deaths from the coronavirus outbreak may soon exceed the capacity of city and hospital morgues.








New York City considers mass grave in park for virus victims


NEW YORK — New York City officials are starting to lay chilling contingency plans if...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mysterious Heart Damage, Not Just Lung Troubles, Befalling COVID-19 Patients


Most of the attention in the COVID-19 pandemic has been on how the virus affects the lungs. But evidence shows that up to 1 in 5 hospitalized patients have signs of heart damage and many are dying …




khn.org





Torpedo #2


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2020)

City Hall denies plan to use parks for temporary burials, says Hart Island is being considered


City Councilman Mark Levine (D-Mahattan) tweeted about the possibility Monday morning.




www.silive.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mysterious Heart Damage, Not Just Lung Troubles, Befalling COVID-19 Patients
> 
> 
> Most of the attention in the COVID-19 pandemic has been on how the virus affects the lungs. But evidence shows that up to 1 in 5 hospitalized patients have signs of heart damage and many are dying …
> ...


The respiratory part has been publicized for about a week now here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The respiratory part has been publicized for about a week now here.


Meant the coronary part. LOL.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2020)

Just heard on the radio. Tom Dempsey passed away from rona complications.







Dude had half a foot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Just heard on the radio. Tom Dempsey passed away from rona complications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the little people? Corporate broadcasters should be running a kyron 24/7.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4525386
> All the distilleries are doing it now.
> 
> "Do not drink" LOL


put some hair on your chest


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Just heard on the radio. Tom Dempsey passed away from rona complications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I remember that kick.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Damn, I remember that kick.


Same here


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Mich, please there are many threads in politics for this. Please go over there and vent.
> Thank you


Those really irritate me. Point taken though. I feel better. Thank you. I'd help either side. Just wish all sides shared that thought.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Those really irritate me. Point taken though. I feel better. Thank you. I'd help either side. Just wish all sides shared that thought.


Thank you for understanding Mich, I really appreciate it.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll give you the politics F-up on my behalf. Come here and show me a pack of TP. Get out of your holler" and see what is going on as a result of this Covid-19. People are being dysfunctional. Be happy you never went without.


Last time I was in my big box warehouse club, they had pallets of it. 1 per customer, but they had it. Same for paper towels. I passed because I have enough for now. 

What I really need to find is some tp for a marine head or rv toilet. You can't use the regular stuff. I hate having to put it into a bag.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yeah, you keep doing that politics F-up, don't you? Once is inadvertent. Repeating it multiple times is intentional.
> 
> There comes a point where members create accounts just to stir up shit, and give themselves more to post about. And hope others will get triggered. Happens all the time. I've been here 11 years or so. I read more than I post. You do the opposite.
> 
> ...


I'm me. People respond to my normally jovial self. The only fraud is your judgement. And one must read more than they post. Yet your library consists of how many volumes"books"? Mine is almost 1000. So, I do read.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

*Grocery workers are beginning to die of coronavirus*
A Trader Joe's worker in Scarsdale, New York, a greeter at a Giant store in Largo, Maryland, and two Walmart employees from the same Chicago-area store have died of covid-19 in recent days, the companies confirmed Monday. 








Grocery workers are beginning to die of coronavirus


Major supermarket chains are beginning to report their first coronavirus-related employee...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

My kid just said Boris Johnson is in ICU. Fact check please.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Grocery workers are beginning to die of coronavirus*
> A Trader Joe's worker in Scarsdale, New York, a greeter at a Giant store in Largo, Maryland, and two Walmart employees from the same Chicago-area store have died of covid-19 in recent days, the companies confirmed Monday.
> 
> 
> ...


After going to wally world last week it makes sense. No sanitation, sterilization or PPE for employees. Packing people into a 4' wide courdened line, against a wall in the breeze. just to file in at close quarters. Then be mauled by two elderly door greeters who dig through your whole cart while comparing it to your receipt. With the same gloves they've been wearing for a week. Because you have a bag of dog food on the bottom rack of your cart. Food is going to kill us.


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> After going to wally world last week it makes sense. No sanitation, sterilization or PPE for employees. Packing people into a 4' wide courdened line, against a wall in the breeze. just to file in at close quarters. Then be mauled by two elderly door greeters who dig through your whole cart while comparing it to your receipt. With the same gloves they've been wearing for a week. Because you have a bag of dog food on the bottom rack of your cart. Food is going to kill us.


You're just a ray of sunshine today aren't you.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My kid just said Boris Johnson is in ICU. Fact check please.


Yep, went from "routine testing" to "standard care" to "abundance of caution".
Nobody gets in ICU for a caution, except Breznev


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My kid just said Boris Johnson is in ICU. Fact check please.


*British Prime Minister Boris Johnson moved to intensive care*








British Prime Minister Boris Johnson moved to intensive care


LONDON (AP) - British Prime Minister Boris Johnson was moved to the intensive care unit of a London hospital after his coronavirus symptoms dramatically worsened Monday, just a day after he was admitted for what were said to be routine tests. Johnson was admitted to St. Thomas' Hospital late...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

*Coronavirus updates: Newsom says California preparing for mid-May peak of COVID-19*








Coronavirus updates: Bay Area health officer: Will be a 'very, very long time' before normalcy


Cases of COVID-19 climbed over the weekend with with Alameda, San Francisco and San Mateo...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> You're just a ray of sunshine today aren't you.


`Just following your lead. LOL. Honesty is a bitch. Integrity is priceless. About to burp jars. I'll feel better.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

The world may never get back to what it considered “normal” before the coronavirus emerged from Wuhan, China a little over three months ago and spread to more than 1.3 million people across the world, U.S. health advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said at a White House press briefing Monday. 








White House health advisor Fauci says we may never get back to 'normal' after coronavirus pandemic


Even when a vaccine is developed, Fauci said things may never return to what was considered normal before the virus because it will always be a looming threat.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> `Just following your lead. LOL. Honesty is a bitch. Integrity is priceless. About to burp jars. I'll feel better.


I was too busy trimming today to stir shit here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was too busy trimming today to stir shit here.


We have our priorities right. And we definitely earn our smoke. Wish I had come across something humorous in my travels today.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was too busy trimming today to stir shit here.


Gonna try that clorox wipe trick. Damn GG is stuck everywhere again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The world may never get back to what it considered “normal” before the coronavirus emerged from Wuhan, China a little over three months ago and spread to more than 1.3 million people across the world, U.S. health advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said at a White House press briefing Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? History is laden with new "normals". It is what it is.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So? History is laden with new "normals". It is what it is.


Our existence has always been one of new normals. Pacification by minimization. Everyone should get used to it and sit down for a few weeks.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 6, 2020)

***Mashes ignore button repeatedly***


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ***Mashes ignore button repeatedly***


As I still analyze.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So? History is laden with new "normals". It is what it is.


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2020)

Adapt and overcome.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ***Mashes ignore button repeatedly***


Me and you both.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Adapt and overcome.


Hoo rah


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2020)

The real question is… are we gonna let this virus win!?! Hell no! We are people and we are awesome! We're gonna get this virus and beat it and then we're gonna go find some monkeys. And we're gonna fuck the monkeys! Payback for that aids bitch! What's up now you simple simian fucks! Yeah humans!!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 6, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 6, 2020)

neosapien said:


> The real question is… are we gonna let this virus win!?! Hell no! We are people and we are awesome! We're gonna get this virus and beat it and then we're gonna go find some monkeys. And we're gonna fuck the monkeys! Payback for that aids bitch! What's up now you simple simian fucks! Yeah humans!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

neosapien said:


> The real question is… are we gonna let this virus win!?! Hell no! We are people and we are awesome! We're gonna get this virus and beat it and then we're gonna go find some monkeys. And we're gonna fuck the monkeys! Payback for that aids bitch! What's up now you simple simian fucks! Yeah humans!!!


You are one sick little primate. Good thing you're funny.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2020)

PSA!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> PSA!


"PROPS and KUDOS".


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Adapt and overcome.




As @jerryb73 pointed out earlier


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4525696
> 
> As @jerryb73 pointed out earlier


Most men would be proud of that.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

Stage fright. Let's make some Pandas.  How about the other habitats around the world that are seeing wildlife repopulation thanks to human quarantine? Covid is killing us and helping the environment.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4525701


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


Look at the female at the very end, she's like "goddammit Frank wrong hole!"


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2020)

neosapien said:


> The real question is… are we gonna let this virus win!?! Hell no! We are people and we are awesome! We're gonna get this virus and beat it and then we're gonna go find some monkeys. And we're gonna fuck the monkeys! Payback for that aids bitch! What's up now you simple simian fucks! Yeah humans!!!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm me.


Deep. I'm stealing that one.


MICHI-CAN said:


> People respond to my normally jovial self.


Nobody's argued to the contrary. Weird sentence, btw.


MICHI-CAN said:


> The only fraud is your judgement./


Are you from the UK?


MICHI-CAN said:


> And one must read more than they post. Yet your library consists of how many volumes"books"? Mine is almost 1000. So, I do read.


Ah, oh I see. We have a basic misunderstanding. When I referred to reading more than I post, I assumed you knew I was referencing this website specifically. If you post comments to your library, keep doing that if it makes you feel better. I'd get worried if you guys start arguing with each other tho.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Deep. I'm stealing that one.
> 
> Nobody's argued to the contrary. Weird sentence, btw.
> 
> ...


I have a sockee! It was fun for a few. But seriously be safe and sanitary. Go laugh with someone. I thought I had a bad day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2020)

What day is it??? A pile of dirty laundry has fallen on me, and I haven't been able to get free. Or to my cell for help. Would someone please do something?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> What day is it??? A pile of dirty laundry has fallen on me, and I haven't been able to get free. Or to my cell for help. Would someone please do something?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hoo rah


----------



## srh88 (Apr 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Dude had half a foot.


I've heard 6 inches is plenty


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m not sure how effective homemade masks are but in my daughters case, she can’t keep her fingers out of her mouth. Constantly biting her nails. I could see the benefit there. Anything to keep your hands away from your face.


I bit my nails into my early 20s. I was fairly certain that habit costed me some pussy, so I had to stop asap. I used this clear nail polish stuff that tasted fucking HORRIBLE. I broke the habit in less than a month. I don't think I got that much more pussy, though. So I really don't know what my point is...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> And this is why we should be checking on our neighbors
> 
> SH420


Hell yes. Before the stink becomes unbearable


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

what amazes me is that North Korea, which shares a border with China, has no reported Coronavirus infections....like Poof it just went away


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I bit my nails into my early 20s. I was fairly certain that habit costed me some pussy, so I had to stop asap. I used this clear nail polish stuff that tasted fucking HORRIBLE. I broke the habit in less than a month. I don't think I got that much more pussy, though. So I really don't know what my point is...


And to think you were saner sicker. Or are you just getting sicker?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks like plasma centers will be reopening here. State trying convalescent plasma treatments.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And to think you were saner sicker. Or are you just getting sicker?



I believe that you are posting too much. It's okay to take a break every once in awhile. Give us the chance to miss you...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe that you are posting too much. It's okay to take a break every once in awhile. Give us the chance to miss you...


Bored. Trapped. Sorry. Creeks, streams and rivers are all high and dirty. Snow and frost in the forecast preventing spring planting. And more people and pets on my block than ever due to novel county hiking trail across the street. I'm kindastuck here and don't watch tv often.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bored. Trapped. Sorry. Creeks, streams and rivers are all high and dirty. Snow and frost in the forecast preventing spring planting. And more people and pets on my block than ever due to novel county hiking trail across the street. I'm kindastuck here and don't watch tv often.


----------



## SUNDOG (Apr 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> what amazes me is that North Korea, which shares a border with China, has no reported Coronavirus infections....like Poof it just went away


Yeah thought that was fishy my self, I did hear on the news some days back that they "quarantined" 400 people do to having symptoms. But haven't seen anything else. 
Ether the lock down of the country really saved their ass..OR those commies pulled a fast one on the world....What say you?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 6, 2020)

SUNDOG said:


> Yeah thought that was fishy my self, I did hear on the news some days back that they "quarantined" 400 people do to having symptoms. But haven't seen anything else.
> Ether the lock down of the country really saved their ass..OR those commies pulled a fast one on the world....What say you?


They made the virus and planted it in Wuhan, they also have the vaccine. They are the only country in the world that could pull off the forced injections on its entire body of citizens. It's obvious. North Korea has a history of using Biological Chemical attacks against individuals as well as entire populations. I can't believe no one realizes this, yes?


This is a totally sane hypothesis, which does not sound crazy or unhinged at all. I obviously believe strongly in this very convincing non-conspiracy theory, which I definitely didn't just make up on the spot for humorous purposes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> They made the virus and planted it in Wuhan, they also have the vaccine. They are the only country in the world that could pull off the forced injections on its entire body of citizens. It's obvious. North Korea has a history of using Biological Chemical attacks against individuals as well as entire populations. I can't believe no one realizes this, yes?
> 
> 
> This is a totally sane hypothesis, which does not sound crazy or unhinged at all. I obviously believe strongly in this very convincing non-conspiracy theory, which I definitely didn't just make up on the spot for humorous purposes.


Sounds totally sensible to me. 













Coronapenis...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds totally sensible to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copeen-19


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 7, 2020)

​


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)

Over here they make you do situps or frog jump back home if you are lucky, the police killed about as many as covid so far.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 7, 2020)

I wondered when the adverse reactions were going to start









Some Swedish hospitals have stopped using Chloroquine to treat COVID-19 after reports of severe side effects


Side effects reported include cramps, vision loss and a headache that felt like stepping into "a high voltage plant," one patient reported.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Yep, went from "routine testing" to "standard care" to "abundance of caution".
> Nobody gets in ICU for a caution, except Breznev


But the question of the day for me is: What the AF has happened to Rand Paul (R-hell)? He dropped out of site 15 days ago after testing positive. 15 days is kind of the high water mark. He is either better, has just a mild case, or is in an icu setting (he is rich enough to have an icu in his house). 

Being a US senator and all, doesn't the public have a right to know his status?


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)

the thing is this disease does incredible damage to the lungs.
The bad patients look like the kind of damage you get from huge blunt for trauma in accidents, just worse.
I'd hate to experiment on someone in this state.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> what amazes me is that North Korea, which shares a border with China, has no reported Coronavirus infections....like Poof it just went away


They had one. they shot the guy. Not kidding. they shot him.









Is North Korea Hiding Their Coronavirus Bodies From the Media?


North Korea officially states NO positive case of COVID-19.




www.techtimes.com


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2020)

Because who doesn't need a healing dance right now?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> the thing is this disease does incredible damage to the lungs.
> The bad patients look like the kind of damage you get from huge blunt for trauma in accidents, just worse.
> I'd hate to experiment on someone in this state.


New studies have shown it also does severe damage to heart muscle. So people who recover will have life long lung and cardiac issues. The flu doesn't do either.


----------



## SUNDOG (Apr 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> They made the virus and planted it in Wuhan, they also have the vaccine. They are the only country in the world that could pull off the forced injections on its entire body of citizens. It's obvious. North Korea has a history of using Biological Chemical attacks against individuals as well as entire populations. I can't believe no one realizes this, yes?
> 
> 
> This is a totally sane hypothesis, which does not sound crazy or unhinged at all. I obviously believe strongly in this very convincing non-conspiracy theory, which I definitely didn't just make up on the spot for humorous purposes.


BINGO! Lol Love the way you think  toke up some landrace Sativa and ponder that shit.


----------



## SUNDOG (Apr 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> They had one. they shot the guy. Not kidding. they shot him.


Just one, cant blame them. shoot then burn the body....OR OR.. their like " see we had one infection too we didn't make and spread the virus "????


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2020)

SUNDOG said:


> Just one, cant blame them. shoot then burn the body....OR OR.. their like " see we had one infection too we didn't make and spread the virus "????


While I love the occasional CT, virologists are pretty certain this virus wasn't created through gene splicing or some other lab process. It has none of the markers or structures they would expect to see if it was engineered. It's just nature getting pissed and showing us who is still boss.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 7, 2020)

How did coronavirus break out? Theories abound as researchers race to solve genetic detective story | CNN


A vacuum of knowledge about the origins of the new coronavirus ravaging the world has provided fertile ground for all manner of theories -- from the fantastic, to the dubious to the believable.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Kushash (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## G Bear (Apr 7, 2020)

G Bear said:


> Just venting to strangers while in self-quarantine. I know you’re all going through your own struggles.
> 
> My dad is 78 and has dementia. He lives in a small memory care facility and we have not been able to visit him in weeks. Last night we learned that one of the staff that works in his section has tested positive for corona. The virus ran through another nursing facility in my town and killed 15 of the residents.
> 
> Be safe, everybody.


Sorry to quote myself here, just figured I would update to share that one of the residents from dad’s section has now tested positive.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2020)

Someone asked about chris cuomo - he just posted this vid so he is still above ground and not in hospital....









Chris Cuomo shares chest X-rays after coronavirus diagnosis | CNN Business


After CNN's Chris Cuomo tested positive for the coronavirus, he shared his chest X-rays with Dr. Sanjay Gupta to demonstrate how the virus impacts the lungs.




www.cnn.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> New studies have shown it also does severe damage to heart muscle. So people who recover will have life long lung and cardiac issues. The flu doesn't do either.


I, probably like most people have been reading everything I can on the subject in the high hope of avoiding covid-19.

Actually, the flu could also possibly leave life long damage in the elderly. Any kind of massive inflammation or stress can leave heart damage.

But the bottom line I get from all this is that most everything you read is theory, it's too early for guaranteed definitive answers, the numbers aren't accurate because everybody hasn't been tested, the situation is fluid and it's weeks/months/years from truly being over.

They say it might over for football season, but would you sit in a stadium with 40,000 people before you've either had the virus and recovered or had the vaccine shot? I wouldn't. A lot of people wouldn't.

It's going to be a long time before normal life returns. I certainly hope they put more emphasis on public health and science going forward. Cutting budgets doesn't save money when it backfires and somebody should have been paying more attention way back in January. Some of them paid enough attention to dump stock, nice that they think of themselves first and then say nothing for weeks.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> what amazes me is that North Korea, which shares a border with China, has no reported Coronavirus infections....like Poof it just went away


Getting Covid-19 in North Korea is a guaranteed death sentence. If the virus doesn't kill you some guy with a 9mm will.

I remember that movie World War Z. North Korea didn't have any zombies because they pulled the teeth of everyone in one day. No bite. No spread infection.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I, probably like most people have been reading everything I can on the subject in the high hope of avoiding covid-19.
> 
> Actually, the flu could also possibly leave life long damage in the elderly. Any kind of massive inflammation or stress can leave heart damage.
> 
> ...



Life before covid19 will never return. So "normal" will not be what it was. Will we get back to living life? Yes, but it won't be what we once knew. 
This isn't meant to be a downer. We'll just know a new normal. Whatever that will be...

SH420


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's going to be a long time before normal life returns.


Life is never going to be what was once "normal".

This is a game changer. 

But enough of the doom and gloom. Are you smoking some good weed right now?


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2020)

Then there are the people that are saying that they're going to be washing their hands regularly. You mean they hadn't been already? There is a reason I don't shake hands. I know what that dudes hand has been touching. Hand shaking is fortunately going to be a thing of the past. I despise the habit and have been in many awkward situations when I refused to shake hands. That thing touched your dick. I don't want it touching me. How is that wrong? Yes, handshaking is hopefully done after this.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> But the question of the day for me is: What the AF has happened to Rand Paul (R-hell)? He dropped out of site 15 days ago after testing positive. 15 days is kind of the high water mark. He is either better, has just a mild case, or is in an icu setting (he is rich enough to have an icu in his house).
> 
> Being a US senator and all, doesn't the public have a right to know his status?


Lets just hope he's doing well. I'm not a fan but I don't want anyone to suffer with this virus.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> But the question of the day for me is: What the AF has happened to Rand Paul (R-hell)? He dropped out of site 15 days ago after testing positive. 15 days is kind of the high water mark. He is either better, has just a mild case, or is in an icu setting (he is rich enough to have an icu in his house).
> 
> Being a US senator and all, doesn't the public have a right to know his status?



See new Tweets
*Tweet*






Senator Rand Paul

@RandPaul
·
34m

I appreciate all the best wishes I have received. I have been retested and I am negative. I have started volunteering at a local hospital to assist those in my community who are in need of medical help, including Coronavirus patients. Together we will overcome this!


SH420


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2020)

Paul Recovered From Coronavirus; Volunteering at Hospital


Kentucky Sen. Rand Paul says he has recovered from the coronavirus




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2020)

All baseball in Arizona this year? Sounds like spring training.









MLB discussing plan for all games to be played in Arizona after coronavirus stoppage, reports say


The plan would call for MLB teams to play games in ballparks throughout the Phoenix area, with clubs living in contained environments.




www.cnbc.com





Hey, I hear Barry Bonds is recommending a cure for covid-19 from Balco Labs. Experimental but home runs may go up. Anabolic steroids, HGH, zinc and a little dried garlic.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> While I love the occasional CT, virologists are pretty certain this virus wasn't created through gene splicing or some other lab process. It has none of the markers or structures they would expect to see if it was engineered. It's just nature getting pissed and showing us who is still boss.


It's organic herb growers fault. A poor chinese bat guano miner contracted it trying to fuel the western worlds insatiable appetite for dried winged rat shit.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 7, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> It's organic herb growers fault. A poor chinese bat guano miner contracted it trying to fuel the western worlds insatiable appetite for dried winged rat shit.


@curious2garden
Is it ok that we all put our hands in bat shit quite frequently? My mother sure I’ve got histoplasmosis and not ra. From southwest Ohio, cat litter and bat shit in my soil.
Idk lol anyway I gave myself Humira shot yesterday. I’ll stay in and away from people but I just have to have some pain relief.










2 island cities encourage reporting illegal rental check-ins - Anna Maria Island News


The cities of Bradenton Beach and Holmes Beach are looking for help from residents. The cities issued a joint public […]



www.islander.org


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 7, 2020)

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden
> Is it ok that we all put our hands in bat shit quite frequently? My mother sure I’ve got histoplasmosis and not ra. From southwest Ohio, cat litter and bat shit in my soil.
> Idk lol anyway I gave myself Humira shot yesterday. I’ll stay in and away from people but I just have to have some pain relief.
> 
> ...


Conclusions are years away. I'm doing a lot more sewing. Stay away from everyone, especially Wino Barbie right now!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Conclusions are years away. I'm doing a lot more sewing. Stay away from everyone, especially Wino Barbie right now!


Shhhh she’s right over there


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Conclusions are years away. I'm doing a lot more sewing. Stay away from everyone, especially Wino Barbie right now!


I'm still looking for this barbie.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm having so much fun today I think I'll take a nap.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 7, 2020)

Found this in the john. Yak have been around for thousands of years. It's gotta work.
Really though, how are porta johns that are only cleaned once a week, safe to use? There are 100+ people on this site.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 7, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Found this in the john. Yak have been around for thousands of years. It's gotta work.View attachment 4526336
> Really though, how are porta johns that are only cleaned once a week, safe to use? There are 100+ people on this site.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2020)

Well, Giant Eagle is now limiting how many people can go in the store at one time.

So I grabbed my mask and headed over there to see what it looked like.

I always park by the picnic table, as far away as you can get from the front door after I check out the door for a while from a closer spot first.

Shelves much better, got everything I wanted and nobody was close to me. I buzzed through in about 12 minutes. Still no TP but I ordered from Amazon and can wait it out.

So I'm wheeling the cart out to the truck after checking out and there's a fully loaded car carrier truck parked near me. I'm checking it out to see what kind of cars and realize they're all used with Cali plates. 

Then a couple pulls in near my truck and parks near the picnic table which seems odd, with Cali plates.

Then the truck driver fires up a BMW and drives it off the truck, takes pics and turns it over to the couple standing there.

So I ask the guy who pulled in by the picnic table if that guy is selling those cars right off that truck?

He laughs and says it was just delivered from his old house and they moved here 2 months ago to get away from Cali and covid-19.

So since they wouldn't let me buy one, I said Good Luck and left. The truck driver was wearing a mask, but looked a lot like Christopher Moltisanti.

Sometimes you just can't get in on those good deals. Right by the drug deal picnic table too.

Damn the luck.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm having so much fun today I think I'll take a nap.


Wake up! We're going to be late for church!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Wake up! We're going to be late for church!


Are you getting married?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4526356


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 7, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


>


Love


----------



## Kushash (Apr 7, 2020)

Volunteers fixed 20,000 N95 masks for Memphis hospital in a weekend


A group of volunteers has been working to repair 27,000 desperately needed N95 protective masks for a Memphis, Tennessee, hospital battling the coronavirus pandemic -- and they got most of them done in a weekend.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2020)

So how many have started with they're victory gardens? Let's get people feed.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So how many have started with they're victory gardens? Let's get people feed.


I have one started, will plant tomatoes squash and peppers tomorrow....more to follow


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So how many have started with they're victory gardens? Let's get people feed.


I've got some cold hardy tomatoes, cucumbers, and onion seed started indoors.
In a couple weeks I'll start the zucchini, and cole crops under the lights.
We don't plant until after the last frost around Memorial Day.
We still have 3 feet of snow on the ground right now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So how many have started with they're victory gardens? Let's get people feed.


12" snow here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> 12" snow here.


Damn. 65 today and frost and snow tomorrow night.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 8, 2020)

Damn it’s so hard to catch up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn it’s so hard to catch up.



What's up, bro! So nice to see that the covid didn't get you. I was saying earlier that it doesn't affect Mexicans, and some people called me racist


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> What's up, bro! So nice to see that the covid didn't get you. I was saying earlier that it doesn't effect Mexicans, and some people called me racist


Fuck them, they can all suck a corona dick. Btw I haven’t contracted da Roma since been. Might be because I stay drunk?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck them, they can all suck a corona dick. Btw I haven’t contracted da Roma since been. Might be because I stay drunk?


I think you are on to something. Ironically, corona doesn't like alcohol. Or Mexicans. Dude, you guys will rule the world in less than a year...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2020)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Inside one Air Force C-17 crew’s journey to bring COVID-19 test swabs to the US


A C-17 arrived in Memphis on Friday with nearly a million COVID-19 swaps.




www.airforcetimes.com






Another million test kits arrived from Aviano and touched down 4/3 in Memphis, at the Fed Ex hub, for distribution throughout the US.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn it’s so hard to catch up.


Don't worry about catching up just start where you land. Good to see you gar.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I think you are on to something. Ironically, corona doesn't like alcohol. Or Mexicans. Dude, you guys will rule the world in less than a year...


Good, that means Taco Thursday will be federally sponsored (and paid for) weekly holiday with free tacos for everyone


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Good, that means Taco Thursday will be federally sponsored (and paid for) weekly holiday with free tacos for everyone


You can't just move it to Thursday! What are we going to do on Tuesdays?
Fkn Mexicans already fkn shit up. Jajaja 

SH420


----------



## wascaptain (Apr 8, 2020)

yes sir boys(and girls) 

i am back in the fight.

not against commies or allah,

but the virus 

no one with a temp over 100.4f will get past me.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> yes sir boys(and girls)
> 
> i am back in the fight.
> 
> ...


Stay safe out there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2020)

NYC now


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

This is a little long, but I think some humor is warranted. Jeff fa fa.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=632357380661685


----------



## greg nr (Apr 8, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> NYC now
> View attachment 4527247


Bullshit numbers. Real sources don't support those.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> This is a little long, but I think some humor is warranted. Jeff fa fa.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=632357380661685


This one popped up for me today 






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2020)

wtf is a moist speaker? I still love him. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247549606159925253


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> wtf is a moist speaker? I still love him.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247549606159925253


speak moist to me


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> wtf is a moist speaker? I still love him.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247549606159925253


Sometimes when things are said....things get moist......


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> wtf is a moist speaker? I still love him.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247549606159925253


It is where the term "Say it, don't spray it." came from. Some people, especially when agitated, have a tendency to expel spit when talking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> It is where the term "Say it, don't spray it." came from. Some people, especially when agitated, have a tendency to expel spit when talking.


I was thinking raspberries


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Don't worry about catching up just start where you land. Good to see you gar.


True, it is about like a soapy, whatever takes a half-hour in a soapy, took quarter of an hour in real life


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking raspberries


at a microscopic level we all spray. I would much prefer everyone smokes now, then at least I know what air to avoid


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2020)

Rough night. Tornados 15 miles away in one direction, and 12 miles away in the opposite direction.

TV kept getting interrupted by local weather guy cutting in showing rotation on radar. Then the NWS canceled the tornado warning around 1 and they hit 15-20 minutes later anyway.

Wicked storm front, everybody survived except a few roofs.

Was driving around and saw a trampoline in the middle of the road. Kinda looked good there.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> wtf is a moist speaker? I still love him.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247549606159925253


It means you spit a lot when you talk.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)

People use the word moist like we used to use cool now...
Like, That's moist!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 8, 2020)

Here's a sobering stack of interactive numbers..









Covid vs. US Daily Average Cause of Death


A Flourish data visualisation by Alex Estrella



public.flourish.studio


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It means you spit a lot when you talk.


Gross! I don't think I've ever encountered anyone who did that. 



ANC said:


> People use the word moist like we used to use cool now...
> Like, That's moist!


I'm gonna start doing that today. How long before I get slapped?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross! I don't think I've ever encountered anyone who did that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna start doing that today. How long before I get slapped?


Yes you have, we all create an aerosol when we speak.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Here's a sobering stack of interactive numbers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good visual, thanks!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 8, 2020)

Well, it is now being documented at least...

*NYC Is Taking Hundreds of Body Bags Out of Houses--and Soon They Will Be Counted*


The coronavirus death count in New York City, already unfathomable, is expected to surge in the coming days as officials begin including people who have been dropping dead at home without an official diagnosis.

Emergency Medical Service data first reported by Gothamist suggests the undercount of individuals who have likely died from the virus is massive. On Tuesday alone, 256 people were pronounced dead at home across the five boroughs. Until this month, about 25 people in New York City were found dead in their homes on a typical day, suggesting that most of Tuesday’s calls were related to the outbreak that has already killed over 5,400 people across the state and infected 140,386 more.

According to New York City Fire Department data obtained by The Daily Beast, first responders have reported 2,192 “dead-on-arrival” calls over the last two weeks. On average, the department handled about 453 of those calls over the same period last year.

That data also showed that the number of cardiac or respiratory arrest calls has exploded, from 20 to 30 a day at the end of March and the beginning of April in 2019, to 322 on one day in April in 2020—with more than 100 calls every day since March 28. While 30 to 50 percent of those calls ended in a death in 2019, more than 50 percent of those calls have ended in a death every day since March 22 this year, with the percentage steadily rising to 75 percent as of April 5.

More

https://www.thedailybeast.com/nycs-coronavirus-death-toll-expected-to-surge-as-officials-include-deaths-at-home?ref=home


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2020)

*California nursing facility evacuated after staff no-shows*

RIVERSIDE, Calif. (AP) — A skilled nursing facility in Southern California where nearly three dozen residents are infected with the coronavirus was being evacuated Wednesday after staff members failed to show up to care for them.








California nursing facility evacuated after staff no-shows


RIVERSIDE, Calif. (AP) - A skilled nursing facility in Southern California where nearly three dozen residents are infected with the coronavirus was being evacuated Wednesday after staff members failed to show up to care for them. Eighty-four patients were being moved from the Magnolia...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2020)

Couple towns up the road, storm damage from last night.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *California nursing facility evacuated after staff no-shows*
> 
> RIVERSIDE, Calif. (AP) — A skilled nursing facility in Southern California where nearly three dozen residents are infected with the coronavirus was being evacuated Wednesday after staff members failed to show up to care for them.
> 
> ...


Disgusting!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2020)

*Coronavirus has now killed more N.J. people than Vietnam War*

New Jersey’s death toll from the coronavirus reached yet another grim milestone Wednesday, surpassing the number of Garden State residents killed in the Vietnam War.








Coronavirus has now killed more N.J. people than Vietnam War


COVID-19 reached another grim milestone Wednesday.




www.nj.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Charlotte Figi, the Colorado girl who inspired the CBD movement, dies following illness suspected to be coronavirus


Figi, 13, was the namesake for Charlotte’s Web products. Her story changed the way the public perceives marijuana.




coloradosun.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 8, 2020)

95-year-old man survives COVID-19: ‘I felt really comfortable feeling that we’re going to beat this thing’


Bill Kelly has lived through the Great Depression and served in the South Pacific during World War II. Now, at 95 years old, he’s also fully recovered from COVID-19 — much to the delight of generations of his family and the rest of the nation, as we face the uncertainties of this global...



www.google.com





SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2020)

Well went over my parents house, helped my mom plant her garden. Actually I did most of it for her while she stayed at in the house. It's all good.

Came home, then tuned up my garden. Watered tomatoes, zucchini, prepping another's spot for okra, already got seedlings going they should be ready soon.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Well went over my parents house, helped my mom plant her garden. Actually I did most of it for her while she stayed at in the house. It's all good.
> 
> Came home, then tuned up my garden. Watered tomatoes, zucchini, prepping another's spot for okra, already got seedlings going they should be ready soon.


Tomatoes in the ground already?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Tomatoes in the ground already?


Down here yes, I planted the first batch after the last freeze, the youngest I planted a week ago cherry tomatoes bush..


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2020)

Okra is almost ready to go in.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2020)

Not quite ready to plant outside yet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4527789
> Not quite ready to plant outside yet.


Yeah I can see that........

Temp in my area is bout twenty degrees higher, nice time to plant for me, only time it sux July through September


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


>


Really?...and u just pop up out of nowhere. 

Have a good day.


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2020)

Medical exports to China from US increased over 1000% in February. What the fuck?


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)

they also bought a shitload of stock in Australia.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2020)

Mount Sinai Study Finds First Cases of COVID-19 in New York City are Primarily from European and US Sources


First definitive molecular epidemiology study of SARS-CoV-2 in New York City to describe the route by which the virus arrived




www.newswise.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Mount Sinai Study Finds First Cases of COVID-19 in New York City are Primarily from European and US Sources
> 
> 
> First definitive molecular epidemiology study of SARS-CoV-2 in New York City to describe the route by which the virus arrived
> ...


So does that mean it slightly mutates everywhere it stops and infects?

I woke up with what first felt like an earache today. Then I thought it was jaw pain. Then I thought I had a bad tooth or something.

Then I realized a tiny piece of peanut got lodged under my bridge, floss threader fixed everything in a couple minutes.

No more peanuts in bed watching TV, I'm paranoid enough right now.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2020)

It would seem to imply that trump’s China Travel Ban was of little value for the terrible NYC outbreak.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 9, 2020)

Last Friday the banks had huge lines at the drive thru, I was shocked when I saw it at two different banks. Then I realized tons of people used casinos to cash their checks as they would also get a free drink coupon or some free play if they cashed at the casino so the banks were the only option now. I'm guessing some cars had 4 people in them so the line probably moved slow on top of the crowds.
Was able to get a small charmin yesterday at the senior shopping hour. People were in good moods yesterday all wearing masks and not too crowded. Even the people under 60 waiting to get in were in a good mood as I joked with them about getting charmin and was asked if I was hoarding the coors light having bought 3 20 bottle cases for $10.99 each. 3 cases is only a one week supply. Maybe it was just a good day.

1st cucumber flower.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So does that mean it slightly mutates everywhere it stops and infects?
> 
> .....snip......


Whether it infects or not it mutates. I'm hoping it mutates into a less virulent form.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

Kushash said:


> View attachment 4528254


I miss full service gas stations.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss full service gas stations.


How old are you? 




SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How old are you?
> 
> View attachment 4528279
> 
> ...


30. I didn't pump my own gas until I moved to Toronto. Orillia still has a full service station where they clean your windshield and check your tires and it's only a couple cents more per liter than a self serve gas station.


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)

cunt, we've just been given another 2 weeks of house arrest.
I've never pumped my own gas...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

*Dr. Fauci insists he's 'somewhat serious' about not shaking hands ever again*








Dr. Fauci insists he's 'somewhat serious' about not shaking hands ever again


Dr. Anthony Fauci isn't gonna be high-fiving anyone anytime soon. The top pandemic doctor said Thursday he was "somewhat serious" when he said Americans "may never shake hands again," and suggested the nation faces a long and difficult battle with the coronavirus pandemic. "When we attempt to...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

ANC said:


> cunt, we've just been given another 2 weeks of house arrest.
> I've never pumped my own gas...


I don't think we're getting out until the end of June at the earliest. Toronto just cancelled Caribana which is supposed to run from July 30th - August 2nd.


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)

the day after ours is supposed to end is also a public holiday. They know how to fuck with us.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 30. I didn't pump my own gas until I moved to Toronto. Orillia still has a full service station where they clean your windshield and check your tires and it's only a couple cents more per liter than a self serve gas station.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 9, 2020)

You can't pump your own gas in Oregon unless you're on a motorcycle


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You can't pump your own gas in Oregon unless you're on a motorcycle


Think New Jersey is the same way.. was a few years back last time I was there. It sucks lol. I felt like I had to tip everytime so it's more expensive


----------



## SUNDOG (Apr 9, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You can't pump your own gas in Oregon unless you're on a motorcycle


I think Oregon has changed that now? I thought it was a good thing, gave youngster a job.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Think New Jersey is the same way.. was a few years back last time I was there. It sucks lol. I felt like I had to tip everytime so it's more expensive


Grew up in jersey.....I stopped letting people pump my gas when the dickhead didn't let me pop the gas door on my mustang! He bent that shit and it never laid flat again!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Grew up in jersey.....I stopped letting people pump my gas when the dickhead didn't let me pop the gas door on my mustang! He bent that shit and it never laid flat again!


I've heard a lot if bad stories about them putting reg gas in a diesel.. reg instead premium.. all kinds of goofy shit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Think New Jersey is the same way.. was a few years back last time I was there. It sucks lol. I felt like I had to tip everytime so it's more expensive


NJ is. Me and my boyfriend filled up and he was like you can go now. I pulled out and took the entire gas hose with the car. Ripped it right off .


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> NJ is. Me and my boyfriend filled up and he was like you can go now. I pulled out and took the entire gas hose with the car. Ripped it right off .


Hahahaha. That's awesome. Not even your fault lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've heard a lot if bad stories about them putting reg gas in a diesel.. reg instead premium.. all kinds of goofy shit


Haha knew a guy that had a jetta and accidentally put diesel in it on his first road trip! Always had someone else pump it for him.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2020)

Couple names newborn twins Corona and Covid


Newborn babies named Covid and Corona by parents who see an upside to coronavirus: its outbreak made people focus on sanitation




www.google.com





SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Couple names newborn twins Corona and Covid
> 
> 
> Newborn babies named Covid and Corona by parents who see an upside to coronavirus: its outbreak made people focus on sanitation
> ...


Yeah I saw that.......pretty weird you want to name your kids "doom and gloom"........


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2020)

Our back up mail man didn't have any ppe. We hooked him up with some gloves and a homemade mask.



SH420


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2020)

The gas hose have a quick connect for people like @Dr.Amber Trichome and Hillbill


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2020)

Great time for a flight. Lol. Heading to Tennessee with my daughter. Think my daughter is gonna ride shotgun


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2020)

One love 








Here's why people plan to play Bob Marley out of their windows at 7pm tonight


As the UK lockdown continues, the nation is trying to stay positive and united in a multitude of different ways.




www.sthelensreporter.co.uk


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2020)

Tennessee.. 7 passengers. Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 9, 2020)

First death in the neighboring county today.

Found dead in his home, never went to hospital. Coroner tested dead body for 19 and it was positive. So you get a test if you die here.

This is a wide open county with a lot of farms and speckled with small towns, not what you'd think of as an outbreak area.

You probably are familiar with the county seat. It's where the Mothman Prophecies was shot 20 yrs. ago. And the bridge didn't really collapse, it's still there. They used a model for the big scene.

This continues to suck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Tennessee.. 7 passengers. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! Wonder how much that is costing the airlines lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn!! Wonder how much that is costing the airlines lol


They could haul for amazon so I can get package as promised.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 9, 2020)

SUNDOG said:


> I think Oregon has changed that now?


No, it's still the law

Only trained professionals are entrusted with dispensing of flammable materials

Unless you're on a motorcycle


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2020)

there are 427,460 known Covid-19 cases reported in the US as of today with 14,696 deaths = 3.5% mortality rate.....and they say nobody has immunity and a little over 1% of US has contracted the virus so far.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> there are 427,460 known Covid-19 cases reported in the US as of today with 14,696 deaths = 3.5% mortality rate.....and they say nobody has immunity and a little over 1% of US has contracted the virus so far.


Who is saying that no one has immunity? The folks that have recovered from the virus are surely immune to it, right? I refuse to go through that shit again...


----------



## Renfro (Apr 10, 2020)

All I gotta say is this COVID-19 is a real kick in the nuts for our overpopulated house of cards civilization.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Yesyes3000 (Apr 10, 2020)

I swear 4 days ago I saw covid in the air. Like this patch of stained air almost outside this guys apartments building right on there porch stairs where they were sitting. And they now are sick with covid 19 sysmptons. Has anyone else seen something in the air ?? It’s hard to explain


----------



## Renfro (Apr 10, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> I swear 4 days ago I saw covid in the air. Like this patch of stained air almost outside this guys apartments building right on there porch stairs where they were sitting. And they now are sick with covid 19 sysmptons. Has anyone else seen something in the air ?? It’s hard to explain


Ease up on the day tripping bro.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Apr 10, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Ease up on the day tripping bro.


Lol I don’t do any drugs hahah. But I swear I saw what I saw . Like a tint in the air


----------



## Renfro (Apr 10, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Lol I don’t do any drugs hahah. But I swear I saw what I saw . Like a tint in the air


Thats strange. What color tint?


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2020)

.


mysunnyboy said:


> One love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everytime I see your "One Love", you know who it reminds me of, don't you? I wonder whatever happened to the Doc.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Apr 10, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Thats strange. What color tint?


It’s almost clear With a light light yelowish tanish tint
5 of my friends from college (not a party school) swore they saw the same thing


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Apr 10, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Thats strange. What color tint?


Also Im not positive about this. , just a weird incident..... but fuck what if all of a sudden lots of people start saying the same thing as me.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> It’s almost clear With a light light yelowish tanish tint
> 5 of my friends from college (not a party school) swore they saw the same thing





Yesyes3000 said:


> Also Im not positive about this. , just a weird incident..... but fuck what if all of a sudden lots of people start saying the same thing as me.


Sounds like the plot to "Cocoon", did you fall asleep watching it?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> First death in the neighboring county today.
> 
> Found dead in his home, never went to hospital. Coroner tested dead body for 19 and it was positive. So you get a test if you die here.
> 
> ...


Had our first death in the county. 27 cases, 12 hospitalized. 213 total deaths in the state. Wore a N95 mask for the first time when I went out a couple of days ago.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Apr 10, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Sounds like the plot to "Cocoon", did you fall asleep watching it?


No sir


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> ..... but fuck what if all of a sudden lots of people start saying the same thing as me.


Hopefully you don't mean people are quoting you, like above?
Just checking that something isn't lost in translation here...

Are they saying:
"Get the Fk away?" or chanting in unison. Just checking again .


----------



## Renfro (Apr 10, 2020)

So if the mysterious "cloud" is the cause (mighty big IF) of COVID-19, then what you you suppose was the source of this? or do you think the phenomena is more of a psychological/spiritual sorta anomaly than a tangible physical thing?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

Not a cure, but made my throat fell better, and the only way to make Jaegermeister bearable.
The herbs are great for topical relief and really relax your breathing.
Some herbs don't come with alcohol, adjust accordingly with 151.
Covid seems more like a allergic reaction working down your throat than a flu with mucus.
You need to produce antibodies before it gets to your lungs, or you got big trouble.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

Renfro said:


> So if the mysterious "cloud" is the cause (mighty big IF) of COVID-19, then what you you suppose was the source of this? or do you think the phenomena is more of a psychological/spiritual sorta anomaly than a tangible physical thing?


I’m guessing the dude seen this clip


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm guessing the dude's are blowing smoke out the windows more than animated cartoon beings with yellow clouds of mucus, since the smoker's can't go out. Maybe a hibachi grill or Sage cleansing was starting up.

Of the 2 , which is more likely and go from there for an alternate hypothesis...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Who is saying that no one has immunity? The folks that have recovered from the virus are surely immune to it, right? I refuse to go through that shit again...


If it didn't confer immunity we couldn't do an ELISA test for that specific antibody:




__





ELISA for Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV, SARS-Cov-2) Causing an Outbreak of Pneumonia (COVID-19) — Epitope Diagnostics, Inc.


Epitope Diagnostics has proudly introduced immunoassay kits exclusively for the qualitative detection of COVID-19. These kits include The EDI™ Novel Coronavirus COVID-19 IgG ELISA Kit and EDI™ Novel Coronavirus COVID-19 IgM ELISA Kit. With proven results from clinical testing in China, Epitope Diagn




www.epitopediagnostics.com





It's believed that SARS-CoV 2 will confer the same or similar, approximately 3 year, immunity that was seen with SARS-CoV 1 and MERs. There is a small portion of the population, 5-10%, who previously tested positive, tested negative, and then tested positive again. This can happen for several reasons some of which are:
(1) Faulty specimen collection,
(2) Faulty tests,
(3) Person not fully recovered shows a dip in viral shedding. The path of a viral infection is not linear it can increase and decrease with our bodies immune system so at times we could still have this illness but be subclinical,
(4) Other rare issues

You wouldn't have so many vaccines in the pipeline right now and they wouldn't be using convalescent sera if we didn't build antibodies. This is an good article about convalescent plasma:




__





JCI - The convalescent sera option for containing COVID-19







www.jci.org





Tyler thanks for being a calm voice of reason and rational thought.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn!! Wonder how much that is costing the airlines lol


I wonder the the same. We were going to drive but the tickets were super cheap and I got them about 3 weeks ago. $194 for 2 rountrip.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 10, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Not a cure, but made my throat fell better, and the only way to make Jaegermeister bearable.
> The herbs are great for topical relief and really relax your breathing.
> Some herbs don't come with alcohol, adjust accordingly with 151.
> Covid seems more like a allergic reaction working down your throat than a flu with mucus.
> ...


Moxie mixes surprisingly well with jaeger. They both have that dirt/tree root taste to them.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

I use Jaegermeister for occasional asthma and coughs, because it works better than any over the counter meds or cough drops.
Just little micro sips works better than shots. Cheaper than cough syrup with none of the ill effects other than to the palate.


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> I swear 4 days ago I saw covid in the air. Like this patch of stained air almost outside this guys apartments building right on there porch stairs where they were sitting. And they now are sick with covid 19 sysmptons. Has anyone else seen something in the air ?? It’s hard to explain




Welcome to TnT!

This is an asinine thought and statment if you have understood even a minimum of what is happening in today's news.



Yesyes3000 said:


> Also Im not positive about this. , just a weird incident..... but fuck what if all of a sudden lots of people start saying the same thing as me.



You're trying to scare the children.

Stop it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> a light light yelowish tanish tint


You're not in LA are you?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2020)

NYC has been using Hart to bury the unclaimed or those who request "city burial" for decades. I wonder if they are now using shovels to bury because of the optics.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Who is saying that no one has immunity? The folks that have recovered from the virus are surely immune to it, right? I refuse to go through that shit again...


Dr. Fauci during a video interview with Jimmy Kimmel said that it is his belief that once you’re infected you should build some immunity and become much less likely to become reinfected.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2020)

Then again we get the flu every fkng year


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> Then again we get the flu every fkng year


That’s because the flu is a family of immunologically distinct genotypes. We need an acquired immunity or specific vaccine for each sort.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> Then again we get the flu every fkng year


That's where we dodged a bullet with Ebola and SARs, they don't mutate as easily.
We were lucky they dropped people in their tracks, in one way.
That may change as survivors have caches of the virus in parts of their bodies.
5 billion hosts is 5 billion chances of mutation.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Who is saying that no one has immunity? The folks that have recovered from the virus are surely immune to it, right? I refuse to go through that shit again...


Did you test positive?
well maybe 1% of US now have immunity...99% not so much


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’s because the flu is a family of immunologically distinct genotypes. We need an acquired immunity or specific vaccine for each sort.


^^^ What he said.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2020)

More Americans have died of coronavirus this week than in the entire Iraq War, which claimed the lives of more than 4,500 US troops between 2003 and 2011.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If it didn't confer immunity we couldn't do an ELISA test for that specific antibody:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other hand... The chinese went back and checked on the levels of antibodies in people who had been diagnosed with the virus and recovered. While there were some individuals who showed no antibodies, the significant findings were they found a not insignificant number of people who had only a very minimal amount of antibodies. This leads to a concern that not everyone who got the virus has a level of immunity that will protect them. Most of the people with very low antibody levels were young.

The reason you can discount those with zero antibodies is that they may never had the disease to begin with. But if someone has some, but not a lot of antibodies, they were exposed and didn't develop a level of immunity that would protect them.

That may have an important impact the efficacy of any vaccine for a portion of the population. Just as the flu vaccine is not 100% effective, any CV-19 vaccine will also have a less than perfect efficacy.

But will it be enough to emerge from our bunkers? It will likely have to be. Unfortunately, it will be a year to 18 months before we get a dose.

Initial supplies will go to critical job functions; military, law enforcement, healthcare workers etc. Then next will come politicians and those connected enough, or rich enough, to jump the queue. Just as we saw with testing, if you have the money, you have access to the rare resources.

Finally, as supplies begin to become available, it will begin to appear in public supplies - rationed to vulnerable communities at first - then more broadly available.

If you tried to get the shingles vaccine, you get the drill. "No, we don't have any doses for your age group at this time". Even when it became broadly available, finding a dose was nearly impossible. It is only now getting to the point where anyone who wants it can get it. Almost 3 years after it was approved and released.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> The reason you can discount those with zero antibodies is that they may never had the disease to begin with. But if someone has some, but not a lot of antibodies, they were exposed and didn't develop a level of immunity that would protect them.


Or they are producing a different protein that protects them. They may not get an immune response to start with.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> On the other hand... The chinese went back and checked on the levels of antibodies in people who had been diagnosed with the virus and recovered. While there were some individuals who showed no antibodies, the significant findings were they found a not insignificant number of people who had only a very minimal amount of antibodies. This leads to a concern that not everyone who got the virus has a level of immunity that will protect them. Most of the people with very low antibody levels were young.
> 
> The reason you can discount those with zero antibodies is that they may never had the disease to begin with. But if someone has some, but not a lot of antibodies, they were exposed and didn't develop a level of immunity that would protect them.
> 
> ...


I think I grouped some of what you're saying into #4 and I agree. There is no medical treatment that has 100% efficacy, and no completely known path of illness, otherwise it would be the science of medicine and not the art. Hopefully when mitigating solutions are found they will they will be rolled out in a logical manner. I was merely trying to say the sky wasn't falling. But essentially everyone has to decide for themselves, thanks.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 10, 2020)

Troubling headlines have been cropping up across Asia: Some patients in China, Japan and South Korea who were diagnosed with COVID-19 and seemingly recovered have been readmitted to the hospital after testing positive for the virus again.
This has huge implications for the spread of the disease, since researchers believe it will continue to crash across the world in waves, hitting the same country multiple times.








What to Know About Coronavirus Immunity and Chances of Reinfection


Some COVID-19 patients are testing positive after recovering in Asia, but experts say the presence of antibodies should guarantee short-term immunity




time.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 10, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Has anyone else seen something in the air ??


Thunderclap Newman?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Troubling headlines have been cropping up across Asia: Some patients in China, Japan and South Korea who were diagnosed with COVID-19 and seemingly recovered have been readmitted to the hospital after testing positive for the virus again.


Right, people might have reservoirs after overcoming it, like Ebloa was found in organs, tear ducts and ball sacks of some survivors. Even though they were still immune, it wasn't eradicated in everyone. It might linger in some people some time before their body completely sheds it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> Cute little buggers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darling


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2020)

If you don't have your direct deposit info on line with the IRS, this explains about the tool to be released next week that allows you to enter info.

_"An additional feature on Get My Payment will allow eligible people a chance to provide their bank account information so they can receive their payment more quickly rather than waiting for a paper check. This feature will be unavailable if the Economic Impact Payment has already been scheduled for delivery." _





Treasury, IRS launch new tool to help non-filers register for Economic Impact Payments | Internal Revenue Service


IR-2020-69, April 10, 2020 — To help millions of people, the Treasury Department and the Internal Revenue Service today launched a new web tool allowing quick registration for Economic Impact Payments for those who don’t normally file a tax return.




www.irs.gov


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

Okay, this is as weird as anything.
I thought I just saw a fire truck filled with guys in KKK robes getting chased by 6 police cars...wouldn't surprise me.

Second pass thru the neighborhood, saw it was the FD/police guys in giant white PPE suits with hoods having some sort of half-witted Parade and waving to everyone. Not KKK on the second pass. Just giant cocoons about to hatch was my next thought.

I'm going to start drinking instead of edibles, maybe.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> More Americans have died of coronavirus this week than in the entire Iraq War, which claimed the lives of more than 4,500 US troops between 2003 and 2011.


Maybe now you understand my early bad language...
I have a way of spotting trends that brings me lots of discomforts.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2020)

The Pandemic Has Caused a National Surplus in Chicken Wings That May Go to Waste, and We Absolutely Should Not Stand for It


A certain basketball tournament got canceled causing a nationwide surplus of chicken wings and...that might just be the blackest lede I’ve ever written.




www.theroot.com


----------



## SUNDOG (Apr 10, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Okay, this is as weird as anything.
> I thought I just saw a fire truck filled with guys in KKK robes getting chased by 6 police cars...wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Second pass thru the neighborhood, saw it was the FD/police guys in giant white PPE suits with hoods having some sort of half-witted Parade and waving to everyone. Not KKK on the second pass. Just giant cocoons about to hatch was my next thought.
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

I want what he had


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Okay, this is as weird as anything.
> I thought I just saw a fire truck filled with guys in KKK robes getting chased by 6 police cars...wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Second pass thru the neighborhood, saw it was the FD/police guys in giant white PPE suits with hoods having some sort of half-witted Parade and waving to everyone. Not KKK on the second pass. Just giant cocoons about to hatch was my next thought.
> ...


Drink plus edibles is the path to excellence.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 10, 2020)

SUNDOG said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


I keep forgetting my phone has a camera , Ma Bell generation.
I didn't know what the fuck was going on after that freakshow came by. 

Turns out The FD was doing a drive-by Easter Parade. They wore oversize hooded tyvek suits, respirators, and had bunny ears that got tangled into cones and flattened to look like KKK...glad somebody explained it to me.
Who would of believed the Easter bunnies getting chased by the cops?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I keep forgetting my phone has a camera , Ma Bell generation.
> I didn't know what the fuck was going on after that freakshow came by.
> 
> Turns out The FD was doing a drive-by Easter Parade. They wore oversize hooded tyvek suits, respirators, and had bunny ears that got tangled into cones and flattened to look like KKK...glad somebody explained it to me.


Easter bunny suits


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> Maybe now you understand my early bad language...
> I have a way of spotting trends that brings me lots of discomforts.


Your superhero name is Rorschach.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


>


Why does that remind me of a scene from Bruce Almighty?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 10, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157282124811482


----------



## neosapien (Apr 10, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


>


----------



## neosapien (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 10, 2020)

I know it’s kinda politicalish and all but here we go 
The White House Pushed FEMA To Give its Biggest Coronavirus Contract to a Company That Never Had to Bid — ProPublica
https://flip.it/-5Ybe-


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm not keen on wearing a mask but this one looks comfy.

Do you think it would clash with my low key style?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2020)

Ya just can't make this shit up....









Czech nudists told to wear face masks by police | CNN


At the recent height of Czech concerns over the spread of coronavirus, police were called in to insist nudists cover their mouths while letting everything else hang out.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Ya just can't make this shit up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol @ your new avi


----------



## Kushash (Apr 10, 2020)

NIH begins study to quantify undetected cases of coronavirus infection


Blood samples from healthy volunteers needed to inform public health decision making.




www.nih.gov


----------



## Kushash (Apr 10, 2020)

TGIF!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2020)

Coronavirus herd immunity in California? Dr. Patel explains why there is no evidence to back that theory


What is herd immunity? And did it happen in California? A doctor shares his thoughts on this theory and what it would take for herd immunity to happen in the United States.




abc7news.com


----------



## Kushash (Apr 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Coronavirus herd immunity in California? Dr. Patel explains why there is no evidence to back that theory
> 
> 
> What is herd immunity? And did it happen in California? A doctor shares his thoughts on this theory and what it would take for herd immunity to happen in the United States.
> ...


I'm getting page not found.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I'm getting page not found.











Coronavirus herd immunity in California? Dr. Patel explains why there is no evidence to back that theory


What is herd immunity? And did it happen in California? A doctor shares his thoughts on this theory and what it would take for herd immunity to happen in the United States.




abc7news.com


----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2020)

The United States has passed 500,000 cases with 18,758 deaths.









COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 11, 2020)

Kushash said:


> TGIF!









With my Mind on my Money, and my Money on my Mind...


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2020)

Lol, the Israeli minister of health who said Covid is God's punishment for gays, tested positive.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 11, 2020)

ANC said:


> Lol, the Israeli minister of health who said Covid is God's punishment for gays, tested positive.


The louder they protest against sex, the kinkier and self-repressed they are. Just in denial, covering with rage so no one suspects.
That's usually how these things shake out from priests, politicians and neighborhood prophets.
Lots of good things to do, but they chose that of all things.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The United States has passed 500,000 cases with 18,758 deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it "great again" yet, or do we need to give it some more time?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2020)

​


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

ANC said:


> Lol, the Israeli minister of health who said Covid is God's punishment for gays, tested positive.


That’s gotta suck. To be outed by a virus.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2020)

Fucking Floriduh atm


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fucking Floriduh atm
> 
> View attachment 4530350


We got snow


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fucking Floriduh atm
> 
> View attachment 4530350


Scream 'fore' every once in a while. See if they duck.

Then throw a golf ball over their heads.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2020)

They need to get their asses home


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fucking Floriduh atm
> 
> View attachment 4530350


Target rich environment for potato cannon artillery strike


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fucking Floriduh atm
> 
> View attachment 4530350


California. *facepalm*



__ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157286816346482


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> California. *facepalm*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157286816346482


At least they weren't good shots...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Target rich environment for potato cannon artillery strike


Spud them!
Spud them all!


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> They need to get their asses home


Free range Geriatrics?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> California. *facepalm*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157286816346482


East Bakersfield


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2020)

The world’s going to hell so I ordered some granddaddy purp crumble. They’ll deliver this afternoon.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> East Bakersfield


Just when you think Fresno is a shithole......go to Bakersfield lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just when you think Fresno is a shithole......go to Bakersfield lol


The cities on the 99 are a veritable pearl necklace of gracious living.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

@doublejj why did you delete your hey post?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just when you think Fresno is a shithole......go to Bakersfield lol


LOL, when I was a teen, Fresno was an exotic place, Bakersfield was even then a shithole


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @doublejj why did you delete your hey post?


I was trying to be funny...but i wasn't sure it came across that way..


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, when I was a teen, Fresno was an exotic place, Bakersfield was even then a shithole


Before I had instrument training I spent a lifetime in Bakersfield one weekend when the basin was socked in.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2020)

I had to go out today for the first time in two weeks. I had to get a c02 refill, some gardening supplies, and some lamb for tomorrow.

The grow shop where I exchanged the co2 bottle wouldn't let customers in. You had to ring the bell, they would ask you what you wanted, and then they would bring it to you; money/cc was exchanged at the door. Almost curbside delivery.

The other was at the meat shop. It's a small grocery store/meat shop. The owner was standing outside with mask asking people to line up 6 feet apart on the sidewalk, and was only allowing 8 people in the store at a time. He had marked off spots on the floor 6 feet apart to separate customers waiting for the meat counter. They also had popular items like leg-o-lamb and ham in a cooler well before the meat counter. Then the cashier had a plexiglass cough shield between them and customers. All the employees were in masks and gloves.

And most of the garden centers do pre-order with curbside pickup. I could get used to this. 

Almost everyone I saw while out was wearing a mask. 

People can be taught. There is hope for people, at least in some places.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just when you think Fresno is a shithole......go to Bakersfield lol


I had a girlfriend years ago whose family lived in Fresno. Visited a few times. It sure isn't a place I'd move to. Although I thought the underground gardens were pretty cool. You may think it's bad there but there are much worse shitholes across America. Newark NJ, Bossier City NO, to name a few I've had the unfortunate pleasure of visiting. I'm staying right here in Portland Oregon which by the way has plenty of shithole itself.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2020)

Heading to Giant Eagle, will decide if going in looks good or not.


Fucking microbes.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I had to go out today for the first time in two weeks. I had to get a c02 refill, some gardening supplies, and some lamb for tomorrow.
> 
> The grow shop where I exchanged the co2 bottle wouldn't let customers in. You had to ring the bell, they would ask you what you wanted, and then they would bring it to you; money/cc was exchanged at the door. Almost curbside delivery.
> 
> ...


It's not like that at all here. I've been going out shopping since this started. Grocery stores are full of people and just the other day I went to Lowes to get a lawn mower. The garden center was packed. People everywhere. Some with and some without masks. When I was loading up the box containing the lawnmower onto the cart and employee that wasn't wearing a mask came up, asked if I needed some help, and before I could reply he got within a couple feet of me to hold the cart so it didn't roll. I had to hold my breath. What an idiot. I just about ripped him a new one but then I stopped myself because he was only trying to help which is a rare occurence at a Lowes. Who would have thought that it would take Covaid-19 to finally get some help at a big box store.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4530501
> Heading to Giant Eagle, will decide if going in looks good or not.
> 
> 
> Fucking microbes.


Did you make that cloth mask? My lady has been cranking them out. I sent some to family in Brooklyn holed up in their apartment.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Newark NJ,


Patterson, Camden........lots of shitty places in NJ........


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Did you make that cloth mask? My lady has been cranking them out. I sent some to family in Brooklyn holed up in their apartment.


So has mine. She is part of a group that was making fabric tampons for girls in developing countries. Apparently girls miss a lot of school because they can't attend while they are on their periods; those tampons allowed them to stay in school. 

Anyway, they had to stop that work because they can't ship them right now.

So they switched over to masks. So far they have filled requests from hospitals and nursing homes, the national guard, and a group supporting immigrants. She has made almost 500 masks for adults and children so far.

Skills come in handy. Me, I'm more of a duct tape and stapler kind of seamstress.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Did you make that cloth mask? My lady has been cranking them out. I sent some to family in Brooklyn holed up in their apartment.


My sis n law has been making them.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Patterson, Camden........lots of shitty places in NJ........


I got lost in Newark trying to get to the Enterprise rental to drop of a car and then hit the Newark airport to fly back to Portland. I was visiting family in Nyack NY and flew into Newark. I ended up in a bad place. I was turning around in a driveway at what appeared to be an abandoned house and a group of thugs started coming towards me. They were going "Hey bro" "Hey bro". I didn't know a Mercury Sable could go as fast as that rental did. I got the hell out of there fast. I would have ran them over if I had to. They did not have good intentions and this was back when Newark had been named murder capital of America. It was an extremely unnerving situation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I got lost in Newark trying to get to the Enterprise rental to drop of a car and then hit the Newark airport to fly back to Portland. I was visiting family in Nyack NY and flew into Newark. I ended up in a bad place. I was turning around in a driveway at what appeared to be an abandoned house and a group of thugs started coming towards me. They were going "Hey bro" "Hey bro". I didn't know a Mercury Sable could go as fast as that rental did. I got the hell out of there fast. I would have ran them over if I had to. They did not have good intentions and this was back when Newark had been named murder capital of America. It was an extremely unnerving situation.


I grew up in NJ.....a nice area.....but def worked in those areas growing up. And was allowed to go to some areas because of who I went in with. Show respect, not fear......and don't act like someone your not......happy that got me through a lot of situations.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I grew up in NJ.....a nice area.....but def worked in those areas growing up. And was allowed to go to some areas because of who I went in with. Show respect, not fear......and don't act like someone your not......happy that got me through a lot of situations.


I'm sure there are very nice areas in NJ. Newark isn't one of them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I had to go out today for the first time in two weeks. I had to get a c02 refill, some gardening supplies, and some lamb for tomorrow.
> 
> The grow shop where I exchanged the co2 bottle wouldn't let customers in. You had to ring the bell, they would ask you what you wanted, and then they would bring it to you; money/cc was exchanged at the door. Almost curbside delivery.
> 
> ...


Curbside delivery 
Someone check cause hell must be freezing over, I cannot believe I paid for my meds


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Curbside delivery
> Someone check cause hell must be freezing over, I cannot believe I paid for my meds
> View attachment 4530585View attachment 4530584View attachment 4530583


Not too long ago you could have ended up in jail for buying dope on the street.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My sis n law has been making them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must like your sister in law. I call mine bitch that ruined my brother’s life. 





















That’s gooooood crumble


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Patterson, Camden........lots of shitty places in NJ........


I’m going with Camden


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm sure there are very nice areas in NJ. Newark isn't one of them.


I spent five years in a very nice suburb of Trenton.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Curbside delivery
> Someone check cause hell must be freezing over, I cannot believe I paid for my meds
> View attachment 4530585View attachment 4530584View attachment 4530583


Looks like something you need one of these for.





I’m not familiar with crumble. How do you consume it?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like something you need one of these for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crumble has a lot of THCA so you smoke or vape it. For edibles it needs decarb


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Essential business


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Essential business


bet their making hella money rn everyone be bored


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


Gond00s said:


> bet their making hella money rn everyone be bored


Down at the hardware store they be like "she's been goin through a lot of D batteries this month"


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 11, 2020)

Down at the hardware store they be like "she's been goin through a lot of D batteries this month"
[/QUOTE]
thought they always used triple a's lol those vibes must be making her quake then  .


----------



## Kushash (Apr 11, 2020)

I've seen a lot of bad areas in the north east but the worst I ever saw was somewhere in or near L.A. I wasn't driving so I can't recall the area but it was a section closed off with one entrance in. People were lying on the side walk, drugs were sold openly and the end of street was barricaded by the city, a couple of police cars were on the opposite side just hanging there with their lights on with no plans on entering the area. Never did appreciate my friend driving into it but we went in, drove up to the barricade, made a u turn and drove out without incident. Never saw an area worse than that. Worse street driving was taking the short cut down Rosecrans in Compton at midnight to get from the 710 to a casino on the other side. Needed gas and it took a while driving through before being able to stop at what appeared to be a decent gas station.
Spent a fair amount of time in east LA at the commerce casino and bicycle club and found the locals extremely nice with only a couple of minor incidents.
Went through the Florence and Normandie intersection early in the day 3 weeks after the riots when Reginald Denny got pulled out of his truck and that area seemed rather quite and normal at the time. The tow truck driver that was taking me back to exchange my rental car said that there were people lining the street a couple of weeks earlier selling all kinds of things looted during the riots.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> Down at the hardware store they be like "she's been goin through a lot of D batteries this month"


thought they always used triple a's lol those vibes must be making her quake then  .
[/QUOTE]
Triple A's are for newbies


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like something you need one of these for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hooked docgreenthumb up with a pulsar. They’re a hitter by God.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m going with Camden


Camden also, and Patterson was a nicer part of Jersey I thought. Plenty of escape routes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Camden also, and Patterson was a nicer part of Jersey I thought. Plenty of escape routes.


Oh there's parts you don't want to be....not sayin its all bad.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2020)

Giant Eagle had everything today, if not a whole lot of it.

Got toilet paper and a ham, not necessarily to be used in that order.

70% customers masked, a guy from the union was handing out face shields to the clerks. (He wouldn't offer me one, prick.)

Still fucking idiots who think it's social hour the split second they get out of the house. No masks and tying up aisleways bullshitting way too close. If it wasn't for the 6 foot rule, I was tempted to play bumper carts. I did double mask up though, they could have been in trouble. 

I like the mask part sometimes, you can mumble fuck you and they can't tell.

Just move along already. Can they install cattle prods on those carts?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just move along already. Can they install cattle prods on those carts?


I can weld you up a little U-channel to slip over the top of the cart.......put a little dildo mount on it like a "unicorn cart"..............yup started drinking early.......bet It'd work though......


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I can weld you up a little U-channel to slip over the top of the cart.......put a little dildo mount on it like a "unicorn cart"..............yup started drinking early.......bet It'd work though......


----------



## Kushash (Apr 11, 2020)

Walmart CEO says we're in the 'hair color' phase of panic buying


First went the hand sanitizer, disinfectants and toilet paper. Then went the yeast and spiral hams. Now hair clippers and hair dye are flying off shelves.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got toilet paper and a ham, not necessarily to be used in that order.


My mind buckles when I try to imagine ways that ham can be used as tee pee.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My mind buckles when I try to imagine ways that ham can be used as tee pee.


Take your pick.








SH420


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My sis n law has been making them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess we can put all those ties to use, probably never going to get to wear one again unless you get buried in one.


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> View attachment 4530709
> 
> ...


I think little pigs are even cuter than kittens!


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> thought they always used triple a's lol those vibes must be making her quake then  .


Triple A's are for newbies 
[/QUOTE]
pussies, the lot of 'em. novice at best.


Click on it. you know you want to.  


Spoiler


----------



## Kushash (Apr 11, 2020)

Just had a WOW moment.
Had no clue this was planned today.
About 5 minutes ago I was working in the garage when jets went over the house at a low altitude. I could not get out fast enough to see it. My wife and some neighbors saw it. The Thunderbirds did a low flyover/salute to 1st responders. Sounded incredible.
I did a search figuring something was going to be on the net and found this.








Thunderbirds To Perform Special Vegas Flyover Saturday


The U.S. Air Force Air Demonstration Squadron “Thunderbirds” will flyover Las Vegas in honor of front line COVID-19 responders during on Saturday afternoon.




kxnt.radio.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> Triple A's are for newbies


pussies, the lot of 'em. novice at best.
View attachment 4530737

Click on it. you know you want to. 


Spoiler










[/QUOTE]
See his hat? That dude must have sponsors!


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Just had a WOW moment.
> Had no clue this was planned today.
> About 5 minutes ago I was working in the garage when jets went over the house at a low altitude. I could not get out fast enough to see it. My wife and some neighbors saw it. The Thunderbirds did a low flyover/salute to 1st responders. Sounded incredible.
> I did a search figuring something was going to be on the net and found this.
> ...


I posted somewhere in T&T about it yesterday. Edit: https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/post-15443065


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> Down at the hardware store they be like "she's been goin through a lot of D batteries this month"


thought they always used triple a's lol those vibes must be making her quake then  .
[/QUOTE]
Concrete vibrator.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Just had a WOW moment.
> Had no clue this was planned today.
> About 5 minutes ago I was working in the garage when jets went over the house at a low altitude. I could not get out fast enough to see it. My wife and some neighbors saw it. The Thunderbirds did a low flyover/salute to 1st responders. Sounded incredible.
> I did a search figuring something was going to be on the net and found this.
> ...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2526078744275636


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2020)

The USA just became the first nation to surpass 2000 deaths a day due to Coronavirus.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2020)

Just got back from the grocery store. What amazed me was seeing people pushing baby strollers. Both parents and the baby. Only one person needs to be going to the store. Leave the baby at home with one parent. I know I wouldn't be taking a toddler out to a busy grocery store right now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Just got back from the grocery store. What amazed me was seeing people pushing baby strollers. Both parents and the baby. Only one person needs to be going to the store. Leave the baby at home with one parent. I know I wouldn't be taking a toddler out to a busy grocery store right now.


Some people just don't get it. I guess we really shouldn't be surprised.

When I grew up there were 3 networks and newspapers that all reported the same news. And it was a public service to the viewers, not a ratings chase money maker.

Now, you can go watch 3 different channels and get 3 totally different narratives. 

And then there's the internet that often reminds me of the Enquirer. Especially that fucking Facebook. What a place to get news, a petri dish for reposted conspiracy theory bullshit.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I grew up in NJ.....a nice area.....but def worked in those areas growing up. And was allowed to go to some areas because of who I went in with. Show respect, not fear......and don't act like someone your not......happy that got me through a lot of situations.


Grew up in PA. worked for a company that sent shit out of country. My company forgot to stamp a package right so the boss asked who wanted to go. Here comes me.. 18 years old and driving a 92 2 door Cadillac offering himself up to drive to the hood lol. I stopped for lunch.. got pulled over for no reason other then cop thought I was looking for dope. Asked the cop where the fuck the customs area is. He straight up told me he didnt know. We got into it a little and I left. Just started following the water until I found it. But before I found it a Yukon on giant 22inch rim's pulled me over because he thought I was lost. I got pulled over by the most thugged out cop in the world. Newark is crazy


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> If true, any thoughts as to why that is?


Not without getting this thread moved to politics lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Grew up in PA. worked for a company that sent shit out of country. My company forgot to stamp a package right so the boss asked who wanted to go. Here comes me.. 18 years old and driving a 92 2 door Cadillac offering himself up to drive to the hood lol. I stopped for lunch.. got pulled over for no reason other then cop thought I was looking for dope. Asked the cop where the fuck the customs area is. He straight up told me he didnt know. We got into it a little and I left. Just started following the water until I found it. But before I found it a Yukon on giant 22inch rim's pulled me over because he thought I was lost. I got pulled over by the most thugged out cop in the world. *Newark is crazy*


It's in the air over there.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's in the air over there.
> 
> View attachment 4531011


Just not the same without the pig..


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Just not the same without the pig..


View attachment 4531012


----------



## neosapien (Apr 11, 2020)

How many blowjobs do you think a flashlight is worth in the apocalypse?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> If true, any thoughts as to why that is?


Thanks for the new signature idiot


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

neosapien said:


> How many blowjobs do you think a flashlight is worth in the apocalypse?


11


----------



## neosapien (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> 11


Nice! Thats way more than I thought. I was thinking like 5 tops. So, you know anybody that needs a flashlight?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Nice! Thats way more than I thought. I was thinking like 5 tops. So, you know anybody that needs a flashlight?


I know tons of people..
Be sure to list 
Watts XL
volts
Ohms 
How many kelvins.. if it's over 3 that's plenty. I'll be sure to private message you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I know tons of people..
> Be sure to list
> Watts XL
> volts
> ...


Don't forget the par value. 

In case you go for a birdie.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I know tons of people..
> Be sure to list
> Watts XL
> volts
> ...


Novice; the real measure is kilo-nude-hours


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Novice; the real measure is kilo-nude-hours


I got a bogey myself.. too many seeds. But like every other riu successes like myself... I still got mah seeds


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I got a bogey myself.. too many seeds. But like every other riu successes like myself... I still got mah seeds


Get yourself some leftover steamed rice
and goodness; the sky’s the limit


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4531012


Algie escapes





I think today will be a "Pink Floyd" day, the lineup:

   ​


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2020)

After this incident, police say they will not enforce the mandatory mask wearing in Philly...








Why does it always have to be a black dude???


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2020)

http://91-divoc.com/pages/covid-visualization/
The above link is an interactive site showing Covid progression throughout the world. Data are graphed both linearly and logarithmically. Very well done


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Why does it always have to be a black dude???


My thoughts exactly


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Algie escapes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We watch a few Pink Floyd videos on Youtube before going to bed every night.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter Toke&Talkers!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter! I told my kids the chocolate bunnies had to stay in their packages for a 14 day quarantine..........LOL oh the look I got!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> We watch a few Pink Floyd videos on Youtube before going to bed every night.


I listen to Echos while I sleep. 

True story: my college roommate hooked up a timer to his stereo for a wake up alarm. One Saturday morning (he forgot to disable it for the weekend) the timer kicked in at 7:30 AM right at the beginning of Pink Floyd's 'Time'. Those amplified gongs were frightening at a time when Dark Side was just released and beginning to get air play. Lol. Our neighbors weren't happy.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I listen to Echos while I sleep.
> 
> True story: my college roommate hooked up a timer to his stereo for a wake up alarm. One Saturday morning (he forgot to disable it for the weekend) the timer kicked in at 7:30 AM right at the beginning of Pink Floyd's 'Time'. Those amplified gongs were frightening at a time when Dark Side was just released and beginning to get air play. Lol. Our neighbors weren't happy.


Our stereo has a timer and I ran some wires into the bedroom so we switch it to that room on a classic rock station before bed. Quite often they are playing Floyd also.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

They still have no virus patients https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/north-korea-calls-stronger-coronavirus-measures-014434678.html


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> They still have no virus patients https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/north-korea-calls-stronger-coronavirus-measures-014434678.html


I don't believe them........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't believe them........


That’s the point, no one believes them. Or China for that matter . They are next-door neighbors.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

If I’m an asshole, all my neighbors must also be assholes.

Makes sense I guess


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> If I’m an asshole, all my neighbors must also be assholes.
> 
> Makes sense I guess


What?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> If I’m an asshole, all my neighbors must also be assholes.
> 
> Makes sense I guess


Hey asshole. What's up? 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 12, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Just had a WOW moment.
> Had no clue this was planned today.
> About 5 minutes ago I was working in the garage when jets went over the house at a low altitude. I could not get out fast enough to see it. My wife and some neighbors saw it. The Thunderbirds did a low flyover/salute to 1st responders. Sounded incredible.
> I did a search figuring something was going to be on the net and found this.
> ...


From my cousin in law, from his backyard 


SH420


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey asshole. What's up?
> 
> SH420


Hi neighbor


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2020)

this is how I know what day it is now.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2020)

Meanwhile a new sport is born.......Roomba Curling


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> If true, any thoughts as to why that is?


PPP......Piss Poor Planning


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2020)

It's a start

Yang said “leronlimab” is an artifical antibody that works against the second phase of the COVID-19. That’s when the body’s immune system overreacts in response to the virus. It’s administered through an injection under the skin.


“That reaction causes a lot of collateral damage so a lot of the inflammation in the lungs that causes people not to be able to breathe is this collateral damage,” Yang said. “So the idea is that it will reduce the amount of inflammation in the lungs.”








Coronavirus Survivor Credits Artificial Antibody Experimental Treatment For Recovery


The 55-year-old from Seal Beach said she began showing symptoms around mid-March, when she stopped eating and drinking and had a fever. Just over a week after testing positive, she was checked into the UCLA Medical Center.




losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## xtsho (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thanks for the new signature idiot


Huh? Seemed like a valid question to me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Huh? Seemed like a valid question to me.


@doublejj post was valid. Why question IF it’s true and why Covid-19 has taken so many lives. We will have to just agree to disagree I think it was idiotic statement.


----------



## Moldy (Apr 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this is how I know what day it is now.....
> View attachment 4531490


Is that a "B12" complex pill in that Monday compartment?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @doublejj post was valid. Why question IF it’s true and why Covid-19 has taken so many lives. We will have to just agree to disagree I think it was idiotic statement.


I'm simply tired of JJ's fear mongering surrounding this. It doesn't help. Anyway it seemed innocuous enough to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2020)

Treatment with CytoDyn's Leronlimab Indicates Significant Trend Toward Immunological Restoration in Severely Ill COVID-19 Patients


CytoDyn is a publicly traded late stage biotechnology company developing innovative treatments for multiple therapeutic indications based on Leronlimab, a novel humanized monoclonal antibody targeting the CCR5 receptor. CCR5 appears to play…




www.cytodyn.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm simply tired of JJ's fear mongering surrounding this. It doesn't help. Anyway it seemed innocuous enough to me.


I didn’t know JJ was a fear mongering member, say that three times fast...mongering member mongering member.

I will remove the statement for you. Doesn’t matter to me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> You're quite welcome.


Welcome to the ignore list


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I didn’t know JJ was a fear mongering member, say that three times fast...mongering member mongering member.
> 
> I will remove the statement for you. Doesn’t matter to me.


Doesn't really matter much to me either at this point. Anyway I'm going to leash up the dogs and head out. It's lovely here for the second day in a row after I started to worry I might need an ark before a ventilator.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 13, 2020)

http://nbcbay.com/XpvAU6C



__ https://www.facebook.com/55375096989/posts/10156941768596990


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Doesn't really matter much to me either at this point. Anyway I'm going to leash up the dogs and head out. It's lovely here for the second day in a row after I started to worry I might need an ark before a ventilator.



Haha, check messenger 
I love you


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Is that a "B12" complex pill in that Monday compartment?


yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

no toilet paper by the lou... can't make a poo.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no toilet paper by the lou... can't make a poo.


legendary


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no toilet paper by the lou... can't make a poo.


 Awesome!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157295068011482


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

Ontario just extended the stay in place order for 28 more days. There goes mother's day.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ontario just extended the stay in place order for 28 more days. There goes mother's day.


I ordered my daughter-in-law a fractureme.com picture of her daughter  for her first mother's day. I need to get a Pandora charm on order for her too. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2020)

"The Fauch" lol. I can't imagine Trump or anyone telling him what to say. 79 year old guy would tell them to get fucked.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> "The Fauch" lol. I can''t imagine Trump or anyone telling him what to say. 79 year old guy would tell them to get fucked.


he served under every president since Reagan....


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2020)

Had a couple runs to make on Sunday dropping off some food for my father and some plants for a friend. Beautiful day and it sure seems strange to drive through Portland with nobody downtown on such a nice day.

We didn't heed the warning.













Ghost town

















This guy doesn't seem to know what a walk sign is. Or he doesn't care. We just waited patiently for him to cross the road. We had a green light but there was no need to honk at him. His life looks like it sucks dragging his life's possessions around in a garbage bin he stole. It sad that we have this happening in America. 







The Jim Dandy has been around since 1937 serving burgers and fries. I hope it survives Covid-19.







The crack and meth dealers are still out. Caught a dope slinger working his spot on the side of a convenience store. There was another guy that made a buy right before I shot this photo. I saw the entire transaction take place. The black girl on the right is holding the dope.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

Priceless description of Navarro
Trump Official Asks Black 60 Minutes Reporter Why They Didn’t Cover Global Pandemics Under Obama. 60 Minutes Pulls Out CVS-Length Receipts
https://flip.it/zaXv4E


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

How much stimulating do you think trump hotels are gonna get?


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

Someone please help this woman!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ontario just extended the stay in place order for 28 more days. There goes mother's day.


Ok, I'll volunteer


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

Is what it is. Don't have Covid. Sinus infection that is still rampant here on top of oral infection. Dentist is closed. $278.95 online for call in script of antibiotics. Pain is gone. Fever of 102 still. Skip the less pleasant details. Bacterial infections still suck. Can't remedy for foreseeable future due to shut downs. Support that though. I'm sick and it sucks. Stay safe.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4532894
> 
> Someone please help this woman!


Honey u can join with me but I hope u can handle your liquor what am I kidding she can prob hold it better than me *to the grandma*


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> Honey u can join with me but I hope u can handle your liquor what am I kidding she can prob hold it better than me *to the grandma*


She has "one beer every night because it has vitamins and stuff in it, but doesn't drink too many because that would not be good".


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> She has "one beer every night because it has vitamins and stuff in it, but doesn't drink too many because that would not be good".


u sure granny don't be wildin some do but not mine


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Is what it is. Don't have Covid. Sinus infection that is still rampant here on top of oral infection. Dentist is closed. $278.95 online for call in script of antibiotics. Pain is gone. Fever of 102 still. Skip the less pleasant details. Bacterial infections still suck. Can't remedy for foreseeable future due to shut downs. Support that though. I'm sick and it sucks. Stay safe.


You can buy amoxicillin or penicillin online for cheap without a prescription. It's used for fish aquariums and are the same Thomas Labs capsules you get at the pharmacy.

Crap, I just checked the place I get it from and they are out of stock of everything. Must be a bunch of idiots out there that think antibiotics will help with a virus like covid-19. Stupid people that don't know the difference between a virus and bacteria hoarding pills that won't do any good against covid-19.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You can buy amoxicillin or penicillin online for cheap without a prescription. It's used for fish aquariums and are the same Thomas Labs capsules you get at the pharmacy.
> 
> Crap, I just checked the place I get it from and they are out of stock of everything. Must be a bunch of idiots out there that think antibiotics will help with a virus like covid-19. Stupid people that don't know the difference between a virus and bacteria hoarding pills that won't do any good against covid-19.


TY. All and good for most people. I am allergic to Iodine which is added as a purifier to most aquarium meds to meet not for human consumption standards. FDA cert required if pure.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. All and good for most people. I am allergic to Iodine which is added as a purifier to most aquarium meds to meet not for human consumption standards. FDA cert required if pure.


Are you sure? I have a bottle of FishMox and there is no iodine listed on the label. And they say they are the same as what is dispensed from local pharmacies. 


"Antibiotic tablets and capsules used for ornamental and pet fish are the same as the antibiotics dispensed from the local pharmacies for human use, except that they are clearly labeled for fish use only, and are not for human consumption. "









fish antibiotics


Free Same Day Shipping




fishmoxfishflex.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Are you sure? I have a bottle of FishMox and there is no iodine listed on the label. And they say they are the same as what is dispensed from local pharmacies.
> 
> 
> "Antibiotic tablets and capsules used for ornamental and pet fish are the same as the antibiotics dispensed from the local pharmacies for human use, except that they are clearly labeled for fish use only, and are not for human consumption. "
> ...


Sorry. It is in the tetracycline. I have not seen Fishmox in over 10 years here. No longer available in pill form at country supply stores for livestock either. May just be here. But the insurance avoidance scams have been going away for some time. For a $5 prescription.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2020)

Seems like a fitting beer for the times.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Seems like a fitting beer for the times.


Hate beer. Love excuses.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4532894
> 
> Someone please help this woman!


Ok u talked me into it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4532894
> 
> Someone please help this woman!


I saw it here before the tnight show.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Are you sure? I have a bottle of FishMox and there is no iodine listed on the label. And they say they are the same as what is dispensed from local pharmacies. "Antibiotic tablets and capsules used for ornamental and pet fish are the same as the antibiotics dispensed from the local pharmacies for human use, except that they are clearly labeled for fish use only, and are not for human consumption. "


I'm a big fan of Dr. Alton and always thought of him as GRAS. Interesting what I can't find online is anything relating to an actual quantitative/qualitative analysis side by side of identically appearing drugs/capsules with identical imprints, vet vs. human. Simple enough to do, right? Not that Big Pharm would shut something like that down..
Only paper I could find on the subject of use in a quick search was:


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6111272/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I ordered my daughter-in-law a fractureme.com picture of her daughter  for her first mother's day. I need to get a Pandora charm on order for her too. Thanks for the reminder.


Have you had a chance to spend any time with them since the birth? My sister had her first baby in February and I only got to spend time with them in the hospital. She said corona was going to be really bad and wouldn't let any of us visit them after they left the hospital. I offered to wear a mask, gloves whatever she wanted, I figured it was the hormones or she'd lost her damn mind. I'm not sure how she knew this was coming, maybe the nurses at the hospital told her but I should definitely listen to her more. 

I'll probably get my mom a card and spend the day sitting on the deck talking to them through the door. Seeing them that way is so depressing, I can't wait until we can go back to touching and hugging each other.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2020)

​


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

Morning fam. My oldest daughter just text me. She received 2 stimulus deposits today 1200 & 1700. Anyone know what’s up with that. She’s beyond excited. Not sure the last time she actually worked.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks a lot you fucking virus.
Having a flare that’s out of this world. Made appointment with rheumatologist. Have to do televisit. Insurance won’t pay for televisit and I’m sure as shit not gonna pay for it!!!!!

Time to self medicate hehehehehe
I called for more Humira and it’s on the way. I don’t need no stinkn doctor.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The crack and meth dealers are still out. Caught a dope slinger working his spot on the side of a convenience store. There was another guy that made a buy right before I shot this photo. I saw the entire transaction take place. The black girl on the right is holding the dope.


Essential business, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m thinking the 1200 was a mistake cuz she has a daughter so 1700 sounds right. Daughters mom got 17 today.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you had a chance to spend any time with them since the birth? My sister had her first baby in February and I only got to spend time with them in the hospital. She said corona was going to be really bad and wouldn't let any of us visit them after they left the hospital. I offered to wear a mask, gloves whatever she wanted, I figured it was the hormones or she'd lost her damn mind. I'm not sure how she knew this was coming, maybe the nurses at the hospital told her but I should definitely listen to her more.
> 
> I'll probably get my mom a card and spend the day sitting on the deck talking to them through the door. Seeing them that way is so depressing, I can't wait until we can go back to touching and hugging each other.


Yes I went over and spent a day there shortly after she was born. They keep in touch via images and videos so I get to watch her grow. Thanks for asking hopefully you'll get to be with your sister's family soon too.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100037786251123/posts/226627588606781


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

After forever on the phone with insurance company I talked to my dr who said Humira all the way. please send all good vibes and prayers out addressed to sunny


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2020)

The motherlode has arrived. Game, set, match.

Was a little concerned, ordered in March but Amazon didn't take the 50.22 out of my account until the weekend.


On a more amusing note, I ordered 10 rolls a couple weeks earlier when the shelves first went bare as a hedge against having nothing.

The ad pic on Amazon:

Looks pretty much like 10 individually wrapped rolls of normal toilet paper.

This came yesterday, it fit the mailbox.


Contents:

10 rolls of Chinese toilet paper @ 90 cents a roll shipped. 5 = 1 and they're an inch narrow.

I feel like I wasted a couple ounces of alcohol to clean and open it.

@neosapien 
I need that special phone number to the Chinese consulate, maybe they can just exchange it with 10 rolls out of the case there in the janitor's locker.
Thanks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

Find Your Local Food Bank | Feeding America


Find the Feeding America member food bank nearest you. Over 200 member food banks can connect you with free food, food pantries, soup kitchens, and mobile pantries in your community.




www.feedingamerica.org


----------



## zayders (Apr 14, 2020)

people hard fighting with coronavirus now


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Ok, I'll volunteer


lol you'd hate it here... I hate it here. The bitchiness levels are off the chart.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you'd hate it here... I hate it here. The bitchiness levels are off the chart.


Even in Canada????!!!! Next you'll say there is no Santa Claus and Tooth Fairy. But, I wouldn't like your weather, I hate snow


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm a big fan of Dr. Alton and always thought of him as GRAS. Interesting what I can't find online is anything relating to an actual quantitative/qualitative analysis side by side of identically appearing drugs/capsules with identical imprints, vet vs. human. Simple enough to do, right? Not that Big Pharm would shut something like that down..View attachment 4533350
> Only paper I could find on the subject of use in a quick search was:
> 
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6111272/


Interesting read.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Even in Canada????!!!! Next you'll say there is no Santa Claus and Tooth Fairy. But, I wouldn't like your weather, I hate snow


lol this is the most time we spent with each other since we've been together. It's amazing how things that were insignificant a month ago are now a full blown fight. It's 45° outside, the snow has completely melted and the trees are starting to bud.

The Easter Bunny is real and an essential service.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2020)

*Coronavirus updates: Bay Area county to require masks in public*
Face masks will be required in public for Sonoma County residents starting April 17.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol this is the most time we spent with each other since we've been together. It's amazing how things that were insignificant a month ago are now a full blown fight. It's 45° outside, the snow has completely melted and the trees are starting to bud.
> 
> The Easter Bunny is real and an essential service.


You mean 20 1 pound chocolate Easter Bunnies


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

Took daughter home today, she lives just across the line in Georgia. Checkpoint coming back to Florida.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Took daughter home today, she lives just across the line in Georgia. Checkpoint coming back to Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did they ask and do at the checkpoint?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2020)

Ohio aims to stop Pennsylvania residents from crossing state line to buy liquor


The Ohio Department of Health is issuing an order to prevent residents of Pennsylvania from coming into the state to buy liquor during the COVID-19 outbreak.




fox8.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Ohio aims to stop Pennsylvania residents from crossing state line to buy liquor
> 
> 
> The Ohio Department of Health is issuing an order to prevent residents of Pennsylvania from coming into the state to buy liquor during the COVID-19 outbreak.
> ...


In CA they have allowed us to have to go alcohol from restaurants! BevMo where I buy most of my alcohol has this wonderful order online and curbside pick up in about an hour or two. I think they figure we are easier to handle when we are drunk at home. They could be right.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What did they ask and do at the checkpoint?


It splits into two lanes. Pull up and stop they are sitting in chairs several feet away. Not police, some had masks some didn’t. Plenty of cops but they are just there. I’ve been through 3 times I believe and only one question. Where are you traveling from? Georgia. Have a nice day sir.

I would assume they look at plate as you pass
Semi trucks had their own lane.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> In CA they have allowed us to have to go alcohol from restaurants! BevMo where I buy most of my alcohol has this wonderful order online and curbside pick up in about an hour or two. I think they figure we are easier to handle when we are drunk at home. They could be right.


In Oregon they're allowing alcohol deliveries and curbside pickup of weed. Here In Portland and across the river in Vancouver all the grocery stores are open and are full of people. Same with the big box stores. We even have strippers delivering food. I'm crediting the swift action to shut down the bars and restaurants and a big push for social distancing for the low number of cases we have here. For instance, Mississippi has half the population of Oregon but twice the cases. But here the governor didn't listen to the moron and shut things down. Mississippi took their direction from the moron and treated it like a common cold. They just issued a stay in place order two weeks ago. Oregon issued a similar order almost two months ago.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What did they ask and do at the checkpoint?


"4 rolls of toilet paper or you don't get in"

Fucking cops.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

How is a pawnshop considered essential business? FLA baby


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> "4 rolls of toilet paper or you don't get in"
> 
> Fucking cops.


They had several people pulled over. This thing is about 4 miles long where the first sign is to checkpoint. With several signs in between. Semi’s left lane all others right. Seemed clear to me. Some were confused.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How is a pawnshop considered essential business? FLA baby


It's Florida. The governor is beholden to the moron and will follow that lead. There is a big push to get everything open by those that are more concerned about propping up the DOW than saving lives. True story.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> They had several people pulled over. This thing is about 4 miles long where the first sign is to checkpoint. With several signs in between. Semi’s left lane all others right. Seemed clear to me. Some were confused.


Good time to run all thru license plate scanners so *.*% will have warrants, etc. as well as capturing info for whatever


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

xtsho said:


> In Oregon they're allowing alcohol deliveries and curbside pickup of weed. Here In Portland and across the river in Vancouver all the grocery stores are open and are full of people. Same with the big box stores. We even have strippers delivering food. I'm crediting the swift action to shut down the bars and restaurants and a big push for social distancing for the low number of cases we have here. For instance, Mississippi has half the population of Oregon but twice the cases. But here the governor didn't listen to the moron and shut things down. Mississippi took their direction from the moron and treated it like a common cold. They just issued a stay in place order two weeks ago. Oregon issued a similar order almost two months ago.


They have alcohol deliveries and weed delivery services here too. I am concerned about deliveries because I grow. So I try to keep a low profile. I also worry about bored teenagers in LA County seeing what I have delivered as motivation for a break in. So I don't use delivery services.

Gavin Newsom issued our stay at home order 3/19. However they were cautioning everyone before that and some places were more receptive than LA County. I think WA, OR and CA have done fairly well over all. I'm glad to see they are taking the initiative to work together about this. The mishandling of this has had tragic consequences.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How is a pawnshop considered essential business? FLA baby


FL considers WWE essential it would be funny if it weren't so sad. Cui bono.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2020)

JH's has enhanced their mapping platform with some additions, just today it looks like





__





JHU COVID-19 Dashboard Infographic US v5.2






bao.arcgis.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Good time to run all thru license plate scanners so *.*% will have warrants, etc. as well as capturing info for whatever


It would be terrible timing to bring the non-quarantined into jails/prisons with little to no ability to quarantine. Let's hope they don't.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> JH's has enhanced their mapping platform with some additions, just today it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a new US page too:








COVID-19 United States Cases by County - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Johns Hopkins U.S. County Level COVID-19 Tracking Map




coronavirus.jhu.edu





edited to add welcome to Los Angeles




__





JHU COVID-19 Dashboard Infographic US v5.2






bao.arcgis.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They have alcohol deliveries and weed delivery services here too. I am concerned about deliveries because I grow. So I try to keep a low profile. I also worry about bored teenagers in LA County seeing what I have delivered as motivation for a break in. So I don't use delivery services.
> 
> Gavin Newsom issued our stay at home order 3/19. However they were cautioning everyone before that and some places were more receptive than LA County. I think WA, OR and CA have done fairly well over all. I'm glad to see they are taking the initiative to work together about this. The mishandling of this has had tragic consequences.


I see we made the top 5 today on the news.

Pennsylvania joined New York, New Jersey, California and Washington. Wonderful.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2020)

.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> I see we made the top 5 today on the news.
> 
> Pennsylvania joined New York, New Jersey, California and Washington. Wonderful.


Quarantine quintet?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Good time to run all thru license plate scanners so *.*% will have warrants, etc. as well as capturing info for whatever


Didn’t think about that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Didn’t think about that


Fail safe procedure. I get stupid turnpike bills all the time since they went cashless. Well, I _used_ to anyway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean 20 1 pound chocolate Easter Bunnies


She looked at me like I was full on retarded while I was unloading and washing the bunnies. I noticed one of them had lost its ears between last night and this morning.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They have a new US page too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think some places just aren’t testing. In kings county they didn’t even test my wife’s grandpa. They just wrote it off as pneumonia. At least they could have tested him as to quarantine everybody he came into contact with. King’s County has always worried about their image and that’s why they aren’t testing. No test = no cases. Makes them look good. Like they’re doing something right when they’re actual just brushing it under the rug. It doesn’t make sense that every county around Kings is in the red and Kings is in the yellow. I hate Kings “shit kicker” county


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> She looked at me like I was full on retarded while I was unloading and washing the bunnies. I noticed one of them had lost its ears between last night and this morning.


Howling!! You do know that poor bunny is doomed, the weak and injured get picked off quickly


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Howling!! You do know that poor bunny is doomed, the weak and injured get picked off quickly


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/04/01/europe/iceland-testing-coronavirus-intl/index.html


----------



## neosapien (Apr 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4533512
> The motherlode has arrived. Game, set, match.
> 
> Was a little concerned, ordered in March but Amazon didn't take the 50.22 out of my account until the weekend.
> ...


Yep, that looks like your normal run.of the mill Chinese bath tissue. Just like here, there are varying degrees of quality. They are all skinny like that though. I think when they aren't eating bats, they eat way better than us and don't require much toilet paper. Lotto fiber. Are bats high in fiber? I don't know. Ever since watching The 3 Amigos I've actually always wanted to try campfire bats. In my head they taste like chicken wings. Also, most places in China are BYOB. Bring your own buttwipes.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think some places just aren’t testing. In kings county they didn’t even test my wife’s grandpa. They just wrote it off as pneumonia. At least they could have tested him as to quarantine everybody he came into contact with. King’s County has always worried about their image and that’s why they aren’t testing. No test = no cases. Makes them look good. Like they’re doing something right when they’re actual just brushing it under the rug. It doesn’t make sense that every county around Kings is in the red and Kings is in the yellow. I hate Kings “shit kicker” county


The United States doesn't or didn't have any tests. We're getting some from South Korea though. It's amazing how the supposedly greatest nation in the world can't even have enough tests to test people that are sick. But we're number 1 in covid-19 cases and deaths.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

There’s a shitload of TP at Walmart


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> There’s a shitload of TP at Walmart


Lol - "Shitload".


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yep, that looks like your normal run.of the mill Chinese bath tissue. Just like here, there are varying degrees of quality. They are all skinny like that though. I think when they aren't eating bats, they eat way better than us and don't require much toilet paper. Lotto fiber. Are bats high in fiber? I don't know. Ever since watching The 3 Amigos I've actually always wanted to try campfire bats. In my head they taste like chicken wings. Also, most places in China are BYOB. Bring your own buttwipes.


Now they're mulling that it may have come from a Wuhan research lab studying coronaviruses and the wet market theory may be completely wrong. 

So something to do with bats, but maybe not eating them.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/14/state-department-cables-warned-safety-issues-wuhan-lab-studying-bat-coronaviruses/



I'm waiting for the 2022 made for TV movie myself.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> There’s a shitload of TP at Walmart


If you watched some of the people who entered the local Walmart here, you'd consider news paper.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> In CA they have allowed us to have to go alcohol from restaurants! BevMo where I buy most of my alcohol has this wonderful order online and curbside pick up in about an hour or two. I think they figure we are easier to handle when we are drunk at home. They could be right.


Here in my part of Los Angeles county there is no ban on liquor anywhere. Biz as usual. I'm in North Hollywood,
what city/town are you in?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yep, that looks like your normal run.of the mill Chinese bath tissue. Just like here, there are varying degrees of quality. They are all skinny like that though. I think when they aren't eating bats, they eat way better than us and don't require much toilet paper. Lotto fiber. Are bats high in fiber? I don't know. Ever since watching The 3 Amigos I've actually always wanted to try campfire bats. In my head they taste like chicken wings. Also, most places in China are BYOB. Bring your own buttwipes.


The high-fiber ones are batts


----------



## neosapien (Apr 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Now they're mulling that it may have come from a Wuhan research lab studying coronaviruses and the wet market theory may be completely wrong.
> 
> So something to do with bats, but maybe not eating them.
> 
> ...


I've heard whispers of that for months now. Seems plausible. I'm not a scientist but I think most scientists have said that the mutations and shit etc etc all look natural in origin. 

I would like to star in the made for TV movie as the part of "Johnny". The loveable do-gooder fighter pilot that refuses to drop the bomb on New York City.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Howling!! You do know that poor bunny is doomed, the weak and injured get picked off quickly


It ain't making it through the night.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It ain't making it through the night.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It ain't making it through the night.


I could sure go for one of them bunny’s . Daughter went home with an extra suitcase given by my brother, dedicated to Easter candy. I don’t have one piece


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you watched some of the people who entered the local Walmart here, you'd consider news paper.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you watched some of the people who entered the local Walmart here, you'd consider news paper.


I'd consider a high pressure fire hose


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2020)

I got a free carton of ciggies last week: Went to my regular tobacco shop Sat 4/4, owner told me I was lucky cuz tmo they had to close by order of county as non essential, dude was mega bummed. I suggested he call county on Monday and say they'll do curbside. "It's worth a shot". He did, I happened to cruise by on Fri 4/10 and noticed the open sign on. I pulled up and he gave me the free carton, and said thanks cuz he isn't closed now.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I got a free carton of ciggies last week: Went to my regular tobacco shop Sat 4/4, owner told me I was lucky cuz tmo they had to close by order of county as non essential, dude was mega bummed. I suggested he call county on Monday and say they'll do curbside. "It's worth a shot". He did, I happened to cruise by on Fri 4/10 and noticed the open sign on. I pulled up and he gave me the free carton, and said thanks cuz he isn't closed now.


Cool.

But you really should quit smoking. I know it's none of my business but I said it anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think some places just aren’t testing. In kings county they didn’t even test my wife’s grandpa. They just wrote it off as pneumonia. At least they could have tested him as to quarantine everybody he came into contact with. King’s County has always worried about their image and that’s why they aren’t testing. No test = no cases. Makes them look good. Like they’re doing something right when they’re actual just brushing it under the rug. It doesn’t make sense that every county around Kings is in the red and Kings is in the yellow. I hate Kings “shit kicker” county


The lack of tests leaves everyone in the dark. We don't have real statistics and we are playing catch up. It's sad. I'm sorry about the loss of your wife's grandpa. I'm glad you guys got over it. How's the little one doing?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Here in my part of Los Angeles county there is no ban on liquor anywhere. Biz as usual. I'm in North Hollywood,
> what city/town are you in?


Lancaster, over the hill from you, there's no ban on liquor my favorite place just modified the rules of how you obtain it. Is the Total Wine down by you doing the same thing? Up here you can still go face to face in the other liquor stores as long as you're wearing a mask. BevMo changed up their rules.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Here in my part of Los Angeles county there is no ban on liquor anywhere. Biz as usual. I'm in North Hollywood,
> what city/town are you in?


I used to live by Strathern and Whittset.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I used to live by Strathern and Whittset.


Born and raised in Burbank


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I would like to star in the made for TV movie as the part of "Johnny". The loveable do-gooder fighter pilot that refuses to drop the bomb on New York City.


But you're already penned in as the guy at the American embassy in China who saves the world by preserving the nudes of 500,000 million Asians through the corona apocalypse, while being chased by reanimated 16th century ninja warriors.



But the character could have a twin brother, let me see if I can work it into the 3rd scene arc.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2020)

if the year 2020 was a car this would be it.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2020)

If you filed in 2018/2019 but did not enter banking info, that site is live now (It didn't return any info for me, just this message):

_"According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time." _






Get My Payment | Internal Revenue Service


Use Get My Payment to get information about your payment status and payment type.




www.irs.gov


----------



## SUNDOG (Apr 15, 2020)

DMT Researchers Advise Maintaining 6-Foot Distance From Own Body


SANTA CRUZ, CA—As part of an effort to help reduce the spread of Covid-19, scientists who conduct research into DMT at the Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies have advised members of the public to maintain an interval of at least 6 feet from their own body. “Now more than ever...




www.theonion.com




.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> If you filed in 2018/2019 but did not enter banking info, that site is live now (It didn't return any info for me, just this message):
> 
> _"According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time." _
> 
> ...


I’m glad I’m not the only one. I filed last week, and when I checked that site earlier today I got the same error message


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4533798


They should make one with a bbc that goes down to your knee.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one. I filed last week, and when I checked that site earlier today I got the same error message


Yeah, if you try too many times it will lock you out for 24 hrs. Many complaints on social media. Every swinging dick in the USA is hammering that site, lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I used to live by Strathern and Whittset.


Strathern is 4 houses up from me and Whittset is 3 blocks to the left.
I'm on St. Clair Ave.
Basically, I live by Strathern and Whittset just like you did. No kiddin'


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Lancaster, over the hill from you, there's no ban on liquor my favorite place just modified the rules of how you obtain it. Is the Total Wine down by you doing the same thing? Up here you can still go face to face in the other liquor stores as long as you're wearing a mask. BevMo changed up their rules.


I've never heard of the Total Wine and the closest BevMo to me is next door in
my hometown Burbank. Here in NoHo I haven't noticed any liquor stores requiring masks to be worn by customers. Yet.
Although, when I step out of my home Iv'e noticed that
about 80% of people I see on the streets here in NoHo are wearing masks. Good to see. 

Also, I know a vaccine is in the works for this virus but I wonder if one will ever be actually produced and if
this virus/pandemic will ever vanish in our lifetime.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They should make one with a bbc that goes down to your knee.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I've never heard of the Total Wine and the closest BevMo to me is next door in
> my hometown Burbank. Here in NoHo I haven't noticed any liquor stores requiring masks to be worn by customers. Yet.
> Although, when I step out of my home Iv'e noticed that
> about 80% of people I see on the streets here in NoHo are wearing masks. Good to see.
> ...


What High school did you go to?


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What High school did you go to?


I went to Burroughs High in Burbank.
How 'bout yourself?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I went to Burroughs High in Burbank.
> How 'bout yourself?


John Burroughs '68

Are they still called the Indians?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I've never heard of the Total Wine and the closest BevMo to me is next door in
> my hometown Burbank. Here in NoHo I haven't noticed any liquor stores requiring masks to be worn by customers. Yet.
> Although, when I step out of my home Iv'e noticed that
> about 80% of people I see on the streets here in NoHo are wearing masks. Good to see.
> ...


If you like BevMo you'll love Total Wine. Check out Totalwine.com and see if there's one close by. I wish I lived within walking distance of BevMo, actually no I don't.

I'd be surprised if they couldn't find a vaccine but even if they can't as long as we slow the roll through the population as contagious as it is we'll find ways of dealing with it. For example leronlimab is showing promise in stopping the cytokine cascade that is the cause of ARDS and what actually kills people.








Southern California Patients Treated with Leronlimab for COVID-19 under Emergency IND: 4 Patients with Moderate Indications Removed from Oxygen; 3 Patients Discharged from Hospital; 1 Patient Scheduled for Discharge Today; 1 Patient with Severe Indications Discharged, for Total of 5 Patients Discharged


More than 25 EINDs approved by FDA for leronlimab use in COVID-19 patients Phase 2 trial - As of last week, 12 patients enrolled from 2 sites; 3 more sites to initiate enrollment this week, for a total of 5 sites




apnews.com





They are also learning to hold on putting patients on ventilators and allowing their SaO2 to drop lower than we normally would and proning patients as well as standing them up. I bet they wish they hadn't gotten rid of all those Circo Electric beds now LOL

We will be ok although it maybe ok with modifications.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> John Burroughs '68
> 
> Are they still called the Indians?


Yes, still called the Indians.
Back when I went there, during breaks we would sometimes hang out on Keystone st. and were dubbed
Keystoners lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If you like BevMo you'll love Total Wine. Check out Totalwine.com and see if there's one close by. I wish I lived within walking distance of BevMo, actually no I don't.
> 
> I'd be surprised if they couldn't find a vaccine but even if they can't as long as we slow the roll through the population as contagious as it is we'll find ways of dealing with it. For example leronlimab is showing promise in stopping the cytokine cascade that is the cause of ARDS and what actually kills people.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thanks for that!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Yes, still called the Indians.
> Back when I went there, during breaks we would sometimes hang out on Keystone st. and were dubbed
> Keystoners lol.


In my day the neighborhoods would bitch like hell if we loitered around, lol. We got back from Easter break in 67-68, someone had glued all the locks at the school so no one could get in. That monday morning about 1800 kids and all staff were wandering around, cliques getting together on someone's front yard and the neighbors were going batshit


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> In my day the neighborhoods would bitch like hell if we loitered around, lol. We got back from Easter break in 67-68, someone had glued all the locks at the school so no one could get in. That monday morning about 1800 kids and all staff were wandering around, cliques getting together on someone's front yard and the neighbors were going batshit



What kind of glue did you use?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> What kind of glue did you use?


Testor's model airplane glue


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The lack of tests leaves everyone in the dark. We don't have real statistics and we are playing catch up. It's sad. I'm sorry about the loss of your wife's grandpa. I'm glad you guys got over it. How's the little one doing?


Thank you. He’s good. Just the usual seasonal allergies now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Testor's model airplane glue


Good choice. Gets you high, and you closed down the school. A+...


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Strathern is 4 houses up from me and Whittset is 3 blocks to the left.
> I'm on St. Clair Ave.
> Basically, I live by Strathern and Whittset just like you did. No kiddin'


I lived on Wilkenson Ave at my girlfriends house.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I lived on Wilkenson Ave at my girlfriends house.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2020)

L.A.. Women, Weed, and Weather...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> L.A.. Women, Weed, and Weather...


Hawthorne High in the house '69....Go Cougars!...home of the Beach Boys


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2020)

​


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2020)

How do I continue to be friends with idiots? Seriously? This virus has really brought out a side of some people that I detest. Being politically polar opposites is one thing but he continues to posts this type of bullshit. I’ve held my tongue for a long time but...


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 16, 2020)

Damn grocery stores are making a killing right now. They really should be giving every single one of their employees a weekly bonus in forms of hazard pay. They can afford it. I noticed beef prices have not budged much since this all started where I am. Both walmart and the hannafords I go to had zero hamburger. I havent been to the store, or off the property in over two weeks, and the shelves are looking as bare as they did last time I went. I am going late at night, I've heard there's more to pick from early morning. It's really the lack of fresh fruit and veggies in the house that forces me out.

Chatted with a Romanian friend the other day. She said they were locked down til May15. What's that mean for the US? Isnt the spread further along on that side of the world? 

Getting lots done around the house/property which is a bright spot. Cleared some woods and had a few bonfires. Might as well get the place ready for summer. I'm not counting on a tourist season this year.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2020)

From yesterday afternoon. 

About fucking time. Everybody wears a mask or go home.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2020)

Got my face masks done..


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)

I never mentioned yet, people are not allowed to buy or sell alcohol or cigarettes here....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2020)

ANC said:


> I never mentioned yet, people are not allowed to buy or sell alcohol or cigarettes here....


taking away people's vices right now is just cruel.


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2020)

Protesting starts this weekend in WI. People are fed up. Its bullshit all the big chain stores can remain open with no social distancing while small places, bars, restaurants, hair salons, etc... are worried if they'll be able to reopen at all.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4535451
> From yesterday afternoon.
> 
> About fucking time. Everybody wears a mask or go home.


RI's gov issued an executive order this week stating the same thing. Businesses must provide masks to employees. Businesses must develop a plan to require visitors/customers to wear them, and the public won't be allowed in stores without them unless they are under 2 years old or have a medical condition that would make wearing one dangerous to them.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 16, 2020)

They've been protesting here.
Definitely no one size fits all solution.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2020)

420God said:


> Protesting starts this weekend in WI. People are fed up. Its bullshit all the big chain stores can remain open with no social distancing while small places, bars, restaurants, hair salons, etc... are worried if they'll be able to reopen at all.


No social distancing at the big chain stores there?

Here they have a sign about how many people are allowed in according to fire capacity and allow in 50% of that with 2 people at the door with hand counters. And they have to sell food to be open. And you have to wear a mask. Anything food related, car service and Drs are open but Drs are phone only first.

I don't know how one would wear a mask at a bar or restaurant. They're still open for takeout though.
I kind of suspect if they did open not many people would go in there right now.

Especially now that it's beginning to hit more rural areas. A meat packing plant in the sticks just shut down for a while after an outbreak and 2 local McDonald's shut down for a day after positive tests.
And we're talking about towns with populations of 3-5000ish.

I have a buddy with season tickets for Steeler games, he said I could have the 1st 6 weeks when they come. If they even play. I passed. I doubt they even play this year. One player gets sick and then what? Nobody plays for 14 days? How would that even work?

Maybe things will change in June or July. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No social distancing at the big chain stores there?
> 
> Here they have a sign about how many people are allowed in according to fire capacity and allow in 50% of that with 2 people at the door with hand counters. And they have to sell food to be open. And you have to wear a mask. Anything food related, car service and Drs are open but Drs are phone only first.
> 
> ...


We don't have any requirements for ppe. You can walk into Walmart here at anytime and there's at least 500 people inside tripping over stockers and maybe a quarter are wearing masks/gloves. Zero reported cases in the county. Hospital is completely empty.


----------



## ismann (Apr 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Hawthorne High in the house '69....Go Cougars!...home of the Beach Boys


I live right around the corner from Hawthorne High.


----------



## G Bear (Apr 16, 2020)

I posted recently about my father. He has dementia and lives at a nursing home where a resident and staff had tested positive. On Monday my father got abnormally weak and had a fall hitting his head. He went to hospital and they treated and tested him for Covid. They revealed that his roommate had tested positive a few days earlier. Well, today the results came back and he is NEGATIVE at this point. He was recently exposed so that could change...but it is the best news we could have received under the circumstances. 

Everybody hang in there. Thank you to all of you that are doing brave work out there...nurses, doctors, nursing home staff, police, cashiers, people just social distancing, sooooo many people. 

Governments, politics, gender, nationality, paper towel germinators, soil, hydro, etc. We all have something in common now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2020)

420God said:


> We don't have any requirements for ppe. You can walk into Walmart here at anytime and there's at least 500 people inside tripping over stockers and maybe a quarter are wearing masks/gloves. Zero reported cases in the county. Hospital is completely empty.


How is Milwaukee doing? And the other cities?

I must be in a bad place, Pittsburgh is only 25 minutes away on a main highway artery. I think it has come up from there now.


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How is Milwaukee doing? And the other cities?
> 
> I must be in a bad place, Pittsburgh is only 25 minutes away on a main highway artery. I think it has come up from there now.


Milwaukee and Madison are the only places with high concentrations. Idiots from Illinois brought it up when they came to their cabins after their lockdown but its been pretty contained otherwise.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2020)

420God said:


> Milwaukee and Madison are the only places with high concentrations. Idiots from Illinois brought it up when they came to their cabins after their lockdown but its been pretty contained otherwise.


you don't really know without testing....


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> you don't really know without testing....


The health department has been giving weekly updates. There's been around 4,000 tested and no positives in my area.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)

My country is in rehab, nevermind lock down


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2020)

Going through some boxes in the garage and I hit the jackpot.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2020)

G Bear said:


> Governments, politics, gender, nationality, paper towel germinators, soil, hydro, etc. We all have something in common now.


Boy, ain't _that_ the truth.

Why does it always have to be a catastrophic event that fucking sucks involving death though?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyone else beginning to feel this way?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2020)

*After anonymous tip, 17 bodies found at nursing home hit by virus*

The call for body bags came late Saturday.
By Monday, the police in a small New Jersey town had gotten an anonymous tip about a body being stored in a shed outside one of the state’s largest nursing homes.
When police arrived, the corpse had been removed from the shed, but they discovered 17 bodies piled inside the nursing home in a small morgue, intended to hold no more than four people.








After anonymous tip, 17 bodies found at nursing home hit by virus


The call for body bags came late Saturday.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2020)

Welp, the governor just extended "safer at home" till May 26th. Let the lawsuits begin.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *After anonymous tip, 17 bodies found at nursing home hit by virus*
> 
> The call for body bags came late Saturday.
> By Monday, the police in a small New Jersey town had gotten an anonymous tip about a body being stored in a shed outside one of the state’s largest nursing homes.
> ...


Wow.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2020)

*Data reveals black Californians are dying in disproportionately higher numbers*

African Americans make up 6% of the total population yet and they represent 12% of the deaths from COVID-19.








Coronavirus updates: Employee at Safeway distribution center in Tracy dies from COVID-19


The California Department of Public Health released new data this week on race and...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Going through some boxes in the garage and I hit the jackpot.


LOL I thought you had hit the same "jack pot" I hit! Been cleaning out the basement from the water. I found lots of Hightimes and porn from 90's and 00's


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Data reveals black Californians are dying in disproportionately higher numbers*
> 
> African Americans make up 6% of the total population yet and they represent 12% of the deaths from COVID-19.
> 
> ...


Not just California.

There was a little while there, where they thought they couldn't get it because of bad information circulating...
Something about Melanin

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Data reveals black Californians are dying in disproportionately higher numbers*
> 
> African Americans make up 6% of the total population yet and they represent 12% of the deaths from COVID-19.
> 
> ...



Fucking racist virus. Someone alert UB so he can chase it away...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking racist virus. Someone alert UB so he can chase it away...


gotta watch that again!


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Going through some boxes in the garage and I hit the jackpot.


Technically that is germ poison... does poison get more poisonous or less when it expires...?


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking racist virus. Someone alert UB so he can chase it away...


If I was drinking something, it would be coming out my nose now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2020)

The insurance companies offered to cover all Covid-19 diagnostics fees, boy oh boy will they squeal if everyone gets a CT!








Covid-19 testing issues could sink plans to re-open the country. Might CT scans help?


CT scans were widely used in China to identify #coronavirus cases, and their reliability there is fueling growing interest in using them in the U.S.




www.statnews.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2020)

This covers it all. Can't review SOP too many times.








How to Disinfect Groceries, Takeout and Deliveries against COVID-19


Step-by-step instructions on how to disinfect you groceries, delivery items, and food takeouts.




www.primalsurvivor.net


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking racist virus. Someone alert UB so he can chase it away...


Oh shitfuck!

You mean this virus is going to mutate into a dozen socks now?

I better get the wife to make more masks.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2020)

ANC said:


> Technically that is germ poison... does poison get more poisonous or less when it expires...?


I don't know but the date on one of them is 2015.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2020)

*Drinking alcohol may heighten risk of getting coronavirus, WHO suggests*
It does work as a disinfectant on surfaces, but alcohol consumption can actually make the body less capable of handling the coronavirus.








Drinking alcohol may heighten risk of getting coronavirus, WHO suggests


Alcohol compromises the body’s immune system and could leave people more vulnerable to the coronavirus, the World Health Organization reported.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Drinking alcohol may heighten risk of getting coronavirus, WHO suggests*
> It does work as a disinfectant on surfaces, but alcohol consumption can actually make the body less capable of handling the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> ...


Breathing is the biggest cause. I'll live dangerously and enjoy my vices.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Drinking alcohol may heighten risk of getting coronavirus, WHO suggests*
> It does work as a disinfectant on surfaces, but alcohol consumption can actually make the body less capable of handling the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> ...


Well then it looks like I'm in a high risk category.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Breathing is the biggest cause. I'll live dangerously and enjoy my vices.


Here here, at my age my vices are all I have lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Here here, at my age my vices are all I have lol


Right there with you brother.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2020)

Vices keep things together.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Vices keep things together.


One of my supervisors in the AF told someone that said he shouldn't smoke "Cigarettes have saved many lives and preserved my career because every time I wanted to choke someone out I would go outside and have a smoke" That was my mantra from that day on.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> One of my supervisors in the AF told someone that said he shouldn't smoke "Cigarettes have saved many lives and preserved my career because every time I wanted to choke someone out I would go outside and have a smoke" That was my mantra from that day on.


Pot is my drug of choice...


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 16, 2020)

Do you think bartering for goods and services will make a comeback? It seems now that people see how little liquid cash they have, that maybe trading of skills and whatnot will be of greater currency. Or perhaps value is a better adjective. I think this will be a good thing for life. On an unrelated note, the cost of pool openings is about 325. What do you think the intrinsic value is in terms of hand jobs?


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> What do you think the intrinsic value is in terms of hand jobs?


A lot higher for those living hand to mouth.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2020)

​


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Do you think bartering for goods and services will make a comeback? It seems now that people see how little liquid cash they have, that maybe trading of skills and whatnot will be of greater currency. Or perhaps value is a better adjective. I think this will be a good thing for life. *On an unrelated note, the cost of pool openings is about 325. What do you think the intrinsic value is in terms of hand jobs?
> *


*
*

One from this girl -









Or 325 from this one -


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Do you think bartering for goods and services will make a comeback? It seems now that people see how little liquid cash they have, that maybe trading of skills and whatnot will be of greater currency. Or perhaps value is a better adjective. I think this will be a good thing for life. On an unrelated note, the cost of pool openings is about 325. What do you think the intrinsic value is in terms of hand jobs?


Cannabis as currency would be very convenient.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 17, 2020)

Way to go Jacksonville smh beach open


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey hey Pink Floyd’s gonna help us quarantine 
Pink Floyd announces YouTube concert series for fans in quarantine
https://flip.it/v8dwzO


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey hey Pink Floyd’s gonna help us quarantine
> Pink Floyd announces YouTube concert series for fans in quarantine
> https://flip.it/v8dwzO


I just saw that!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Cannabis as currency would be very convenient.


"Would be"?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Do you think bartering for goods and services will make a comeback? It seems now that people see how little liquid cash they have, that maybe trading of skills and whatnot will be of greater currency. Or perhaps value is a better adjective. I think this will be a good thing for life. On an unrelated note, the cost of pool openings is about 325. What do you think the intrinsic value is in terms of hand jobs?


Subcool turned his pool into a grow room. Put a greenhouse over it and you have an income source all year.


----------



## Ernest Tee (Apr 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey hey Pink Floyd’s gonna help us quarantine
> Pink Floyd announces YouTube concert series for fans in quarantine
> https://flip.it/v8dwzO


Thank you Pink Floyd was great!
As a note every few days try your jeans on just to make sure they still fit.
Pajamas will have you believe all is well in the kingdom!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 17, 2020)

Ernest Tee said:


> Thank you Pink Floyd was great!
> As a note every few days try your jeans on just to make sure they still fit.
> Pajamas will have you believe all is well in the kingdom!


This is a monumental 2nd post!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2020)

*WHO issues warning on coronavirus testing: There's no evidence antibody tests show immunity*

Source: *CNBC*

PUBLISHED FRI, APR 17 20201:38 PM EDT
By Berkeley Lovelace Jr. & William Feuer

The World Health Organization issued a warning Friday about coronavirus testing, saying there’s no evidence serological tests can show whether a person has immunity or not at risk of becoming reinfected.

“These antibody tests will be able to measure that level of serology presence, that level of antibodies, but that does not mean that somebody with antibodies” are immune, Dr. Maria Van Kerkhove, head of WHO’s emerging diseases and zoonosis unit, told reporters during a press conference at the agency’s headquarters in Geneva.

So-called serological, or antibody, tests indicate whether a person has had Covid-19 in the past and was either asymptomatic or recovered.

This is a developing story. Please check back for updates.

Read more: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/17/who-issues-warning-on-coronavirus-testing-theres-no-evidence-antibody-tests-show-immunity.html


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

Ernest Tee said:


> Thank you Pink Floyd was great!
> As a note every few days try your jeans on just to make sure they still fit.
> Pajamas will have you believe all is well in the kingdom!


@lokie


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @lokie


He's been pretty busy as of late. I always enjoy his work!!!

SH420


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Kushash (Apr 17, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2020)

Disclaimer: I don't know anything the website or it's reputation......

*STATNEWS: Blood clots in severe Covid-19 patients leave clinicians with clues about the illness -- bu*

[link:https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/16/blood-clots-coronavirus-tpa/|

Doctors treating the sickest Covid-19 patients have zeroed in on a new phenomenon: Some people have developed widespread blood clots, their lungs peppered with tiny blockages that prevent oxygen from pumping into the bloodstream and body.

A number of doctors are now trying to blast those clots with tPA, or tissue plasminogen activator, an antithrombotic drug typically reserved for treating strokes and heart attacks. Other doctors are eyeing the blood thinner heparin as a potential way to prevent clotting before it starts.

Without a rigorous study, though, it’s impossible to know the potential risks or benefits of tPA, blood thinners, or other drugs — or what makes a difference. Until more robust research gets underway, the body of evidence now is a handful of case reports and anecdotal observations on the use of drugs to combat clots.

Much more at link.


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Subcool turned his pool into a grow room. Put a greenhouse over it and you have an income source all year.


Nice Dreams. The Cheech and Chong follow up to Up in Smoke incorporated a pool into their growing op.











An OK filck. Not as good as Up in Smoke.


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2020)

Ernest Tee said:


> Thank you Pink Floyd was great!
> As a note every few days try your jeans on just to make sure they still fit.
> Pajamas will have you believe all is well in the kingdom!




Welcome to TnT Mr. Bass!

Have you been practicing on your tin can?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Disclaimer: I don't know anything the website or it's reputation......
> 
> *STATNEWS: Blood clots in severe Covid-19 patients leave clinicians with clues about the illness -- bu*
> 
> ...


Some doctors have been discussing using d-dimer testing to forecast the individuals with the most severe disease and potentially using it to detect covid on it's own as an end run around the paucity of PCR tests.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)

This just in. All recovered covid patients are now able to dunk a basketball. Every single one of them. Thousands of US youths are now out socializing attempting to catch the virus in anticipation of acquiring this awesome new skill. Doctors and scientists are completely baffled by this startling discovery. "Even my 86 year old grandma can now stuff the rock in the hole, and does so every chance she gets. It is unreal", say Dr. Sanjay Gupta of UC Berkley Medical Center. "I'm almost looking forward to contracting the disease my damn self!" The downside is that you have a 2.5% chance of dying, but the upside is if you survive, you have a 100% chance of throwing it down on the court...


Recovered Covid-19 patients strange newly acquired ability


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)

Fuck yeah. Science ftw, as always...


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> Nice Dreams. The Cheech and Chong follow up to Up in Smoke incorporated a pool into their growing op.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was a lame movie though...Not the gem that U.I.S. was.


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2020)

Healthcare Workers


COVID-19 guidance, tools, and resources for healthcare workers.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 18, 2020)

You know the whole fucking world has gone completely to hell when the Jumble puzzle is the same two days in a row.

WTF?


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2020)

On a positive note there will be no unwanted pregnancies after senior prom...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 18, 2020)

My senior class in highschool was 20 guys and 3 girls


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 18, 2020)

I had a motorcycle

no woman could tame me


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> On a positive note there will be no unwanted pregnancies after senior prom...


Sadly the south will also likely see an increase in uncle granpaws


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2020)

Walmart had Ultra Plush-Ultra Smooth-One sheet will do it-Charmin in the store today. My worship of the Procter&Gamble Sun God paid off, lol
​Only shortage I'm still seeing is Iso and wipes. Plenty of dairy, meat/pork, frozen food, produce.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Walmart had Ultra Plush-Ultra Smooth-One sheet will do it-Charmin in the store today. My worship of the Procter&Gamble Sun God paid off, lol
> View attachment 4538732​Only shortage I'm still seeing is Iso and wipes. Plenty of dairy, meat/pork, frozen food, produce.


I'm reduced to using Scott. I'm missing my deluxe 'shit paper' (thank you @tangerinegreen555 that bon mot is burned in my memory). Although I do have some rolls of Charmin' stashed so I can remember the pinnacle our society attained.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2020)

*Latest pandemic shortage: Cheese? Aren't farmers pouring milk out onto the ground?*

So we tried wegmans delivery for the first time. Our "shopper" was texting questions about substitutions. When he got to the cheese aisle he said they didn't have our choices and he'd have to move on. My wife kept offering alternatives and he was saying they were out. He finally texted her a picture of a completely empty cheese reefer section to make a point.



My kids told me a lot of stores are out of cheese in the area.

So we have a brain dead stimulus system where farmers are losing millions of dollars being forced to throw out a product which can easily be made into a commodity that is in short supply.

Where has common sense gone? Isn't this directly in the GOP wheelhouse? Save farmers. Capitalism.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *Latest pandemic shortage: Cheese? Aren't farmers pouring milk out onto the ground?*
> 
> So we tried wegmans delivery for the first time. Our "shopper" was texting questions about substitutions. When he got to the cheese aisle he said they didn't have our choices and he'd have to move on. My wife kept offering alternatives and he was saying they were out. He finally texted her a picture of a completely empty cheese reefer section to make a point.
> 
> ...


Don't know if you've ever made cheese but not many types of cheese most people use can be made overnight. I've been making a lot myself.....keeps the kids happy....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm reduced to using Scott. I'm missing my deluxe 'shit paper' (thank you @tangerinegreen555 that bon mot is burned in my memory). Although I do have some rolls of Charmin' stashed so I can remember the pinnacle our society attained.




You ever wonder what Mr. Whipple did with that stuff when he was home at night?

Just a little too friendly with the TP.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2020)

https://www.wbur.org/commonhealth/2020/04/14/coronavirus-boston-homeless-testing

*Testing Reveals 'Stunning' Asymptomatic Coronavirus Spread Among Boston's Homeless*

April 14, 2020

Lisa Mullins

Lynn Jolicoeur

Doctors who work with Boston's homeless population are sounding the alarm about asymptomatic spread of the coronavirus and the need for more testing.

For the first weeks of the outbreak, Boston Health Care for the Homeless Program tested only people who showed symptoms. A few dozen tested positive. There weren't enough test kits from the state to check everyone else.

Then the clinicians realized that a cluster of the people who had come up positive were staying at Boston's Pine Street Inn. So the state made testing kits available, and just over a week ago, Health Care for the Homeless tested everyone coming into that shelter.

The results? Out of 397 people tested, 146 (36%) came up positive. But even more surprising, they weren't showing any signs of sickness.
<snip>

The Pine Street Inn is a homeless shelter in a Boston community. It is famous/infamous for being one of the oldest in the country. It is a warren of shared spaces, with little or no personal room. A virus would spread like wildfire in an environment like that. 

Now it could be these are recent infections, and hasn't progressed to the point where people are getting sick yet. Or it could be that alcoholism, drug abuse, mental illness, and domestic abuse are factors that make you more resistant to the disease. Wouldn't that be a kicker.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't know if you've ever made cheese but not many types of cheese most people use can be made overnight. I've been making a lot myself.....keeps the kids happy....


Never made it myself. I've been tempted by ricotta like recipes, but never tried it. What kinds do you make?


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Walmart had Ultra Plush-Ultra Smooth-One sheet will do it-Charmin in the store today. My worship of the Procter&Gamble Sun God paid off, lol
> View attachment 4538732​Only shortage I'm still seeing is Iso and wipes. Plenty of dairy, meat/pork, frozen food, produce.


I've noticed walmart has more product than the grocery chain I usually shop at. I guess that's not a surprise. Two days ago I put in a meat order at a locally owned IGA. It was 15 items for $139. They had a list of different meats and cuts. We went with stufff where we could do multiple meals with. I really dont think its much of a deal( the butcher said he was raising prices after my order) he said meat prices were about to go up. 85% hamburger is $5.59/lb right now, which isnt really a surprise. Hamburger has been high the last cpl years I've noticed.
Lobster prices might be super low though. 5-6 years ago Canada stopped buying our lobsters so there was a huge glut, prices were below hamburger. Might be the same this summer.


----------



## TrippleDip (Apr 19, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> 85% hamburger is $5.59/lb


Wtf. What's the other 15%, pork? Maybe you are shopping in the wrong place. My dad pays 12$/kg for 100% beef, and I pay 3$/lb just at a different store (plus mine is frozen but I'm going to freeze it anyways).


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 19, 2020)

TrippleDip said:


> Wtf. What's the other 15%, pork? Maybe you are shopping in the wrong place. My dad pays 12$/kg for 100% beef, and I pay 3$/lb just at a different store (plus mine is frozen but I'm going to freeze it anyways).


Fat. The 85% is all they had, but that's what I prefer anyways. 90% is too lean for me unless I'm doing meatloaf. Your dad is paying a little under 6 a pound. So not too far off from what Im paying, but it is a leaner meat, hes getting a better deal than me. The price I'm seeing is about the same wherever I go.


----------



## TrippleDip (Apr 19, 2020)

> Fat


I get it now, they sell blended meats for super cheap too, thought it might be that.

Bone in cuts like pork shoulders are usually really cheap, under $3 a pound but more after you subtract the bone. Pork backbones are usually 80c to $1 pp. Not that meat is super expensive but it's easy to exchange a little labour for savings. This is why I like getting whole fish too. Always looking for new things to try.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 19, 2020)

For those that drink, especially @jerryb73 
I'm still not sure you should be drinking those beers you seem to enjoy so much  




SH420


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I've noticed walmart has more product than the grocery chain I usually shop at. I guess that's not a surprise. Two days ago I put in a meat order at a locally owned IGA. It was 15 items for $139. They had a list of different meats and cuts. We went with stufff where we could do multiple meals with. I really dont think its much of a deal( the butcher said he was raising prices after my order) he said meat prices were about to go up. 85% hamburger is $5.59/lb right now, which isnt really a surprise. Hamburger has been high the last cpl years I've noticed.
> Lobster prices might be super low though. 5-6 years ago Canada stopped buying our lobsters so there was a huge glut, prices were below hamburger. Might be the same this summer.


Lobster off the boat in mass right now is $3-$4/lb. This time last year it was $5-$7. A lot of boats can't make money at that price. They are doing the minimum to keep landings so they don't lose permits.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2020)

Send Lobsters


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Send Lobsters


The good townsfolk of rhode island and the providence plantation have their pitchforks between me and the docks right now.

It seems it's ok for them to shop in mass, but I can't go to RI unless I can hole up for 14 days first. Pride and prejudice reigns there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2020)

80/20 was $3.99, boneless/skinless $1.99, sirloin steak $5.99, boneless pork loin $1.88, whole fryers $1.19, extra lg eggs $1.20 per 18. Plenty of cheese and dairy at the 3 stores I shop at. Meijer, Kroger, Walmart, but you would have to shop all 3 to get deals.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 19, 2020)

COUGH COUGH

oh no Ive got the 'rona!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2020)

a senile fungus said:


> COUGH COUGH
> 
> oh no Ive got the 'rona!


Do you still post on RIU regularly? I haven't seen you around for a while


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2020)

a senile fungus said:


> COUGH COUGH
> 
> oh no Ive got the 'rona!


WB!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 19, 2020)

a senile fungus said:


> COUGH COUGH
> 
> oh no Ive got the 'rona!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome back 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


Wow, she has really pretty hair (s).


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2020)

So, this is weird. I waited for about a week with no symptoms to start working out again. I worked out on my new spin bike a couple of nights ago for the first time, only a half hour, and felt a little extra tired afterward. Didn't think anything of it, first workout back and all. Then I did another 30 minutes the next night. Yesterday morning some covid symptoms reemerged - fatigue, and some body aches. I know something's happening when I put on extra clothes, because I always run really hot. No fever or breathing problems, but it is so strange to have these few symptoms come back after a week being symptom free. I feel better now, but wtf??? I'm going to take it easy from workouts for a while, I don't think it is time yet to add extra bodily stress. What a weird disease. I'll keep ya'll posted...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Never made it myself. I've been tempted by ricotta like recipes, but never tried it. What kinds do you make?


Just ricotta, motz, and "farm cheese".....I want to do some cheddar and other aged cheeses.....too many hobbies.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, she has really pretty hair (s).


AC was working well...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So, this is weird. I waited for about a week with no symptoms to start working out again. I worked out on my new spin bike a couple of nights ago for the first time, only a half hour, and felt a little extra tired afterward. Didn't think anything of it, first workout back and all. Then I did another 30 minutes the next night. Yesterday morning some covid symptoms reemerged - fatigue, and some body aches. I know something's happening when I put on extra clothes, because I always run really hot. No fever or breathing problems, but it is so strange to have these few symptoms come back after a week being symptom free. I feel better now, but wtf??? I'm going to take it easy from workouts for a while, I don't think it is time yet to add extra bodily stress. What a weird disease. I'll keep ya'll posted...











Opinion | We Need to Talk About What Coronavirus Recoveries Look Like (Published 2020)


They’re a lot more complicated than most people realize.




www.nytimes.com





Appears it may take while. Take it easy and rest Tyler, don't push it. Maybe some walks and stuff.


----------



## CAPTAIN SHIT (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Do you still post on RIU regularly? I haven't seen you around for a while


No I haven't posted regularly in quite some time! Y'all are still on my mind though, all hail Pinworm.



BarnBuster said:


> WB!


White boys? Warner Brothers? Wisconsin's Best? 



Singlemalt said:


>


This has been my jam while working, thank you for posting.



shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4539044
> 
> 
> Welcome back
> ...


Thank you, I'll probably disappear again into the infinite void of this flat earth disc.


c2g, cannabineer, single malt, Tyler, malovan, Greg, barnbuster, meta, GWN - GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2020)

a senile fungus said:


> No I haven't posted regularly in quite some time! Y'all are still on my mind though, all hail Pinworm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WB = welcome back!


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

a senile fungus said:


> c2g, cannabineer, single malt, Tyler, malovan, Greg, barnbuster, meta, GWN - GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL!!!


Good to meet you. I wandered in here awhile ago and haven't been able to find the door to leave yet. At least I have not been bum rushed to it anyway. Cheers.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Never made it myself. I've been tempted by ricotta like recipes, but never tried it. What kinds do you make?


Same here, I've been watching some youtube videos and instead of baking going wi


a senile fungus said:


> No I haven't posted regularly in quite some time! Y'all are still on my mind though, all hail Pinworm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've missed you so much! Now stick around god damn it


----------



## doublejj (Apr 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So, this is weird. I waited for about a week with no symptoms to start working out again. I worked out on my new spin bike a couple of nights ago for the first time, only a half hour, and felt a little extra tired afterward. Didn't think anything of it, first workout back and all. Then I did another 30 minutes the next night. Yesterday morning some covid symptoms reemerged - fatigue, and some body aches. I know something's happening when I put on extra clothes, because I always run really hot. No fever or breathing problems, but it is so strange to have these few symptoms come back after a week being symptom free. I feel better now, but wtf??? I'm going to take it easy from workouts for a while, I don't think it is time yet to add extra bodily stress. What a weird disease. I'll keep ya'll posted...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4539566


I remind people of that often, stating that as awful as this strain of virus is, we are fortunate that it has the low mortality rate it does. It could have possibly started as something much worse. The Spanish flu mutated somewhere along its evolution into a strain magnitudes more deadly than the original. I understand that it is possible for SARS cov2 to do something similar, or it could mutate into a less dangerous strain, or possibly remain somewhat consistent. Just to be clear, my post was referring to the disease that I contracted weeks ago, and how a couple of its original symptoms have resurfaced a week after they appeared to have gone. This seems to be a common pattern in people recovering from covid-19. Your response is an interesting fact, but doesn't seem germane to my post...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Good to meet you. I wandered in here awhile ago and haven't been able to find the door to leave yet. At least I have not been bum rushed to it anyway. Cheers.



We charge $10 to get in, and $20 to get out


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> It just dropped to below $2.00 here


Current in Oklahoma....


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 20, 2020)

Filled up yesterday at $1.15, no where to go! I see Cleveland is below $1.00.


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 20, 2020)

Here we go.
Just saw on the news an ALF in Tampa has 39 cases among residents and workers.








Florida passes 26,000 COVID-19 cases as death toll continues to rise


The number of reported fatalities attributed to the virus has reached 791, including 97 in the Tampa Bay area.




www.tampabay.com


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just ricotta, motz, and "farm cheese".....I want to do some cheddar and other aged cheeses.....too many hobbies.....


A cow or two would help, but damn, they are a lot of work to maintain. I worked on a dairy farm in high school and I can still taste the shit in the air. You haven't lived until you get hit across the face with a tail that has been soaking in the manure/piss gutter all night. 

Goats are too damn noisy. I guess buying milk isn't so bad.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Filled up yesterday at $1.15, no where to go! I see Cleveland is below $1.00.


I usually go for a walk in the woods, but I do admit to the occasional road trip to nowhere. It feels good to drive into the country and back. Bad me. Baaaad me.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Lobster off the boat in mass right now is $3-$4/lb. This time last year it was $5-$7. A lot of boats can't make money at that price. They are doing the minimum to keep landings so they don't lose permits.


Damn, that's soft shell prices right there. I dont think its that low up here, but even with boat fuel prices being down, bait is always really high this time of year so it's barely worth the steam out to the fishing grounds ( right now, most lobsters are being fished with a federal license, further out to sea than in summer) our shedders dont really come on til july, and those lobsters are all caught locally by then. As you probably know,they like warmer waters to molt, and come in closer. Damn, those guys complain when lobster prices are good, I can only imagine the bitching going on right now lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> A cow or two would help, but damn, they are a lot of work to maintain. I worked on a dairy farm in high school and I can still taste the shit in the air. You haven't lived until you get hit across the face with a tail that has been soaking in the manure/piss gutter all night.
> 
> Goats are too damn noisy. I guess buying milk isn't so bad.


Goats just stink.....we have a farm in the family. When I was a kid it had cows, pigs and 70-90 chickens. No livestock since early 90's. LOL Don't step in the mud...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I remind people of that often, stating that as awful as this strain of virus is, we are fortunate that it has the low mortality rate it does. It could have possibly started as something much worse. The Spanish flu mutated somewhere along its evolution into a strain magnitudes more deadly than the original. *I understand that it is possible for SARS cov2 to do something similar, or it could mutate into a less dangerous strain, or possibly remain somewhat consistent. *Just to be clear, my post was referring to the disease that I contracted weeks ago, and how a couple of its original symptoms have resurfaced a week after they appeared to have gone. This seems to be a common pattern in people recovering from covid-19. Your response is an interesting fact, but doesn't seem germane to my post...


The usual path is to devolve toward entropy, becoming less dangerous. So I'm going with that expectation. Although you are exactly right it could remain the same, similar or worse.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> A cow or two would help, but damn, they are a lot of work to maintain. I worked on a dairy farm in high school and I can still taste the shit in the air. You haven't lived until you get hit across the face with a tail that has been soaking in the manure/piss gutter all night.
> 
> Goats are too damn noisy. I guess buying milk isn't so bad.


My extended family had a dairy farm. LOL memories


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2020)

It’s Not Too Late to Go on Offense Against the Coronavirus


To end the nightmare, lockdowns aren’t enough. We need to hunt the virus and defeat it.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> It’s Not Too Late to Go on Offense Against the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> To end the nightmare, lockdowns aren’t enough. We need to hunt the virus and defeat it.
> ...


That reads exactly like my Tropical Medicine class; test, trace, treat.

We know this. Which just angers me why we didn't and are not doing it. This has been handled by the f'n three stooges.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The usual path is to devolve toward entropy, becoming less dangerous. So I'm going with that expectation. Although you are exactly right it could remain the same, similar or worse.


to the point of optimal virulence. The evolutionary biological dance; virulent enough to survive (the disease organism) but not so virulent that it kills the host too soon to negatively impact transmission.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> to the point of optimal virulence. The evolutionary biological dance; virulent enough to survive (the disease organism) but not so virulent that it kills the host too soon to negatively impact transmission.


That is a fine chunk of prose. I hear it spoken by Attenborough.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is a fine chunk of prose. I hear it spoken by Attenborough.


I've even gotten the shortnessof breath down too lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> A cow or two would help, but damn, they are a lot of work to maintain. I worked on a dairy farm in high school and I can still taste the shit in the air. You haven't lived until you get hit across the face with a tail that has been soaking in the manure/piss gutter all night.
> 
> Goats are too damn noisy. I guess buying milk isn't so bad.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2020)

Fwiw, WTI Crude oil (the US benchmark for crude oil prices) futures actually went negative today. I didn't even know that was possible, but I'm not a futures gambler, so I have no idea what it means. I just checked and it was -$35!

I guess they will be paying us to fill up now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 20, 2020)

The US needs an 'army' of contact tracers if there's any hope of getting back to normal


In the US, roughly 2,200 contact workers are stationed nationwide. Public-health experts say it'll take hundreds of thousands to restart the country.




www.businessinsider.com





Does this mean I can get a temp job in public health and leave the house?

I can trace those microbes as well as the next guy.

And I have experience in the health field. I worked at the local hospital when I got laid off from my good a couple times. Worked in xray and developed films in the dark room. I still have my old exposure film badge somewhere.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The US needs an 'army' of contact tracers if there's any hope of getting back to normal
> 
> 
> In the US, roughly 2,200 contact workers are stationed nationwide. Public-health experts say it'll take hundreds of thousands to restart the country.
> ...


Mass is hiring 1000 tracers ($27/hour) and 100 supervisors ($30/hour). They have 15k applications. 

They are giving first shots to health care workers/social workers/etc idled by the pandemic. 

Partners in Health is running the operation in conjunction with the state.. My bil is a very respected epidemiologist MD in Pitts, and he said this has become the gold standard for states to emulate.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2020)

This damn Covid is messing with my spring cleaning. I can't clean out the garage because there is no place to donate the junk I want to get rid of. 

Damn Covid-19. If I could find it I'd beat the crap out of it.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 20, 2020)

* Home test anyone?*


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> This damn Covid is messing with my spring cleaning. I can't clean out the garage because there is no place to donate the junk I want to get rid of.
> 
> Damn Covid-19. If I could find it I'd beat the crap out of it.


Kick it once for me please.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

I actually saw a store shelf full of toilet paper I hope to never find myself in need of. We are making up ground people. Hang in there.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I actually saw a store shelf full of toilet paper I hope to never find myself in need of. *We are making up ground people.* Hang in there.


Patties or meat loaves?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> This damn Covid is messing with my spring cleaning. I can't clean out the garage because there is no place to donate the junk I want to get rid of.
> 
> Damn Covid-19. If I could find it I'd beat the crap out of it.


Put it in a box marked toilet paper or hand sanitizer and leave it in the bed or your pickup in a walmart parking lot. It won't be there when you get back.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Patties or meat loaves?


Humans contain off putting concentrations of sodium and iron. And those would be non organic. Although corn fed.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Patties or meat loaves?


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 20, 2020)

Jonboy34 said:


> Wonder how many healthcare workers are being exposed? Wonder how many are refusing to work without proper supply’s?


My daughter is a nurse she didn’t have the right ppe and now is poorly with symptoms and she is not alone it’s a disgrace


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2020)

*Some wealthy Bay Area residents have reportedly fled to their New Zealand bunkers*








Some wealthy Bay Area residents have reportedly fled to their New Zealand bunkers


A handful of rich Americans have reportedly bugged out in the most luxurious possible way...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

Granny weed said:


> My daughter is a nurse she didn’t have the right ppe and now is poorly with symptoms and she is not alone it’s a disgrace


Sadly it is instant termination, loss of insurance and forfeiture of unemployment benefits to refuse work in Michigan.


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sadly it is instant termination, loss of insurance and forfeiture of unemployment benefits to refuse work in Michigan.


Well she would never refuse to work she is the sweetest person who truly cares, the patient who was positive for the virus was on her ward whilst she was doing the night shift.
The protective equipment was not efficient enough to deal with the virus, she’s been very poorly this last week along with two other nurses


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

Granny weed said:


> Well she would never refuse to work she is the sweetest person who truly cares, the patient who was positive for the virus was on her ward whilst she was doing the night shift.
> The protective equipment was not efficient enough to deal with the virus, she’s been very poorly this last week along with two other nurses


No implications and many levels of gratitude. Just stating the sad facts we all should open our eyes to. Best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2020)

Granny weed said:


> Well she would never refuse to work she is the sweetest person who truly cares, the patient who was positive for the virus was on her ward whilst she was doing the night shift.
> The protective equipment was not efficient enough to deal with the virus, she’s been very poorly this last week along with two other nurses


I'm so sorry.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sadly it is instant termination, loss of insurance and forfeiture of unemployment benefits to refuse work in Michigan.


I kind of agree with that with regards to healthcare workers. When you decide to work in the healthcare industry you know you are going to be dealing with sick people and be exposed to various things. If everyone just stopped going to work because they were worried about getting sick our hospital system would collapse. I have nothing but the greatest gratitude for those that have risked their own health to help others. These people are real heroes. I know that word get used too often but in this case the healthcare workers that have been working double shifts and risking their own health are heroes in my book. I'm dismayed by the lack of assistance they've recieved. We should all applaud them. 

I haven't been sick and hope that I don't get sick. But to any healthcare workers that read this post All I can do is say a big THANK YOU.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I kind of agree with that with regards to healthcare workers. When you decide to work in the healthcare industry you know you are going to be dealing with sick people and be exposed to various things. If everyone just stopped going to work because they were worried about getting sick our hospital system would collapse. I have nothing but the greatest gratitude for those that have risked their own health to help others. These people are real heroes. I know that word get used too often but in this case the healthcare workers that have been working double shifts and risking their own health are heroes in my book. I'm dismayed by the lack of assistance they've recieved. We should all applaud them.
> 
> I haven't been sick and hope that I don't get sick. But to any healthcare workers that read this post All I can do is say a big THANK YOU.


People want to work here. No employers are making it safe to. And the laws are penalizing the exploited who would otherwise already have been there by denying benefits for not offering their life or their family members for $10/hr.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2020)

It's the 21st century version of the Statute of Labourers 1351


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It's the 21st century version of the Statute of Labourers 1351


It's just messed up mathematically. 0.06% tested, 88% positive, less than 10% exposure to population. Govt. estimates. More like 70-80% exposed and non medical mutation. Confused and wary. Bad combo. Once again stay positive and do what you can.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 20, 2020)

__





Experience







experience.arcgis.com





Very interesting covid map of PA.

After it loads in, you can click on bottom from default county setting to zip code to see positive and negative tests. 

You'd think every state would have this somewhere.

You can blow up map to see a smaller area and touch every town to see the current covid test status. It's kind of frightening to see positives in virtually every town.


A little trivia: 
Kittanning is where Mothman Prophicies was shot.
Tiny little town.



More trivia:
New Kensington was once the home of the 9th biggest mafia operation in the United States according to the FBI in the 1960's. 3 guys from that outfit were busted at the 1957 Apalachin, NY famous mafia meeting. The local Godfather never was convicted of anything.

That crew was investigated over the years from everything to running guns to Cuba out of a tiny local airstrip to the JFK assassination. Guilty and not guilty, btw. Lol.

Check this map out @neosapien 
You can click every town to see what's up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 21, 2020)

We’re in so much trouble, watch the video 








Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis Has No Idea How to Wear a Protective Mask


Comedy plus time equals tragedy.




slate.com


----------



## neosapien (Apr 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 14 in my zip code. And roughly 163 total in the adjacent zips apparently. I wish they would glow green or something.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2020)

__





Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

USC-LA County: Antibody testing suggests 4% of LA County has had the virus







hotair.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2020)

4/20 celebration on Hippy Hill in San Francisco.....


----------



## neosapien (Apr 21, 2020)

I keep seeing all over my Facebook feed, posts of restaurants giving police free food with captions saying stuff like "Thanking our 1st responders!" etc. What exactly in the fuck have police done throughout this mess? I'm totally for giving nurses and the like food and discounts and shit. But police have done fuckall beyond what they normally do. /End rant


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I keep seeing all over my Facebook feed, posts of restaurants giving police free food with captions saying stuff like "Thanking our 1st responders!" etc. What exactly in the fuck have police done throughout this mess? I'm totally for giving nurses and the like food and discounts and shit. But police have done fuckall beyond what they normally do. /End rant


Hey.
Today I saw a Highway Patrol Charger manning a speed trap solo. Alone. By him/herself. These cats always operate in pairs. Their sacrifice in these trying times is real.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I keep seeing all over my Facebook feed, posts of restaurants giving police free food with captions saying stuff like "Thanking our 1st responders!" etc. What exactly in the fuck have police done throughout this mess? I'm totally for giving nurses and the like food and discounts and shit. But police have done fuckall beyond what they normally do. /End rant


The electronic signs on our toll highway says thank you first responders... nothing about healthcare or other essential workers


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The electronic signs on our toll highway says thank you first responders... nothing about healthcare or other essential workers


Ours basically say “wash your fucking hands, y’all barbarians”


----------



## greg nr (Apr 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I keep seeing all over my Facebook feed, posts of restaurants giving police free food with captions saying stuff like "Thanking our 1st responders!" etc. What exactly in the fuck have police done throughout this mess? I'm totally for giving nurses and the like food and discounts and shit. But police have done fuckall beyond what they normally do. /End rant


On the bright side, they seem to have pretty much given up any unnecessary face time with us dirty public miscreants. Pretty much all violent and petty crime is gone, streetwalkers have given up working, johns aren't looking, street deals aren't happening. They can't even steal pocket drugs and petty cash any more.

Wtf are we paying them for now?


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

I can see thanking the cops, firefighters, and paramedics that can't stay at home to remain safe and have to be exposed to the public. The bad guys aren't going to take time off, and fire doesn't care.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> On the bright side, they seem to have pretty much given up any unnecessary face time with us dirty public miscreants. Pretty much all violent and petty crime is gone, streetwalkers have given up working, johns aren't looking, street deals aren't happening. They can't even steal pocket drugs and petty cash any more.
> 
> Wtf are we paying them for now?


Love them for this: donut shops are essential.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> On the bright side, they seem to have pretty much given up any unnecessary face time with us dirty public miscreants. Pretty much all violent and petty crime is gone, streetwalkers have given up working, johns aren't looking, street deals aren't happening. They can't even steal pocket drugs and petty cash any more.
> 
> Wtf are we paying them for now?


Kinda like what the fuck good is your health insurance right now?

Can't see anybody unless you're dying, break a bone that sticks out of the skin or just collapse into a coma.

And call on the phone first no matter what. They'll call something in for you maybe. Don't get sick for the next 18 months.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 21, 2020)

The MLB SF Giants just laid off 1,200.......


----------



## neosapien (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can see thanking the cops, firefighters, and paramedics that can't stay at home to remain safe and have to be exposed to the public. The bad guys aren't going to take time off, and fire doesn't care.


Firefighters and paramedics are already heroes. Everyday. For sure. That's more to my point. Why not give the EMS peeps the Texas Roadhouse steaks?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

Pay doctors and nurses more. Honking and waving while raising other's salaries is insulting, please demand they are paid commensurate to their education, responsibility and risk.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2020)

https://calcoastnews.com/2020/04/slo-county-officials-ask-governor-to-ease-shelter-restrictions/
*SLO County officials ask governor to ease shelter restrictions*
With San Luis Obispo County having successfully flattened the coronavirus case curve and some residents demanding an end to the statewide shelter-in-place order, a bipartisan group of elected officials is petitioning Gov. Gavin Newsom to allow a phased reopening of SLO County ...............


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I keep seeing all over my Facebook feed, posts of restaurants giving police free food with captions saying stuff like "Thanking our 1st responders!" etc. What exactly in the fuck have police done throughout this mess? I'm totally for giving nurses and the like food and discounts and shit. But police have done fuckall beyond what they normally do. /End rant


Less then that.
went to wallmart for a perscription, two sheriffs have 4 customers off to the side them them arguing "well you spit first, yea. well you were spitting on everyone!" 

No big surprise in this county, except the deputies were defying county orders to wear a mask as well. 


Long edit: lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2020)

https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Newsom-CBS-This-Morning-coronavirus-15215405.php

*FULL CORONAVIRUS COVERAGE*


    Newsom: COVID-19 cases, hospitalizations have risen  5:11 PM 
 AP: Publicly traded firms get $365M in small-business loans  6:18 PM 
 Cops order 900 people off San Mateo County beaches  
 CDC director warns of deadlier coronavirus wave in winter  
 Death of the department store: 'Very few are likely to survive'  
 Drug Trump touted is linked to higher death rates in COVID study  
 
*Coronavirus updates: Gov. Newsom says the worst may not be over for California*


----------



## neosapien (Apr 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Less then that.
> went to wallmart for a perscription, two sheriffs have 4 customers off to the side them them arguing "well you spit first, yea. well you were spitting on everyone!"
> 
> No big surprise in this county, except the deputies were defying county orders to wear a mask as well.
> ...


Lol! I was like "well shit, it said he quoted me.". Then I was like "huh". Then I had an existential crisis and was like "I pissed him off so much he deleted everything and refuses to talk to me!". Lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Lol! I was like "well shit, it said he quoted me.". Then I was like "huh". Then I had an existential crisis and was like "I pissed him off so much he deleted everything and refuses to talk to me!". Lol.


This was a tolerance day for me almost almost 20hrs I need to wait before posting on these days. 

notice how long it took for this witty retort. lol Just a little while longer.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> This was a tolerance day for me almost almost 20hrs I need to wait before posting on these days.
> 
> notice how long it took for this witty retort. lol Just a little while longer.


I don’t tolerate tolerance days well.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t tolerate tolerance days well.


Yes they tend to be intolerable.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2020)

I saw a sign today in front of a store "Home School Supplies Sold Here"......it was a liquor store. haha


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 22, 2020)

Abbott's rapid tests can produce false negatives under certain conditions, the company says | CNN


The maker of a rapid coronavirus test widely used across the United States and distributed by the federal government has warned that its device can produce false negatives if a special solution is used to move or store patients' samples.




www.cnn.com







Nice try though. It catches positives 85% of the time. Maybe.

Rushing things through at warp speed has it's drawbacks. Going to be a long hot summer.


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2020)

Time to go camping!


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Abbott's rapid tests can produce false negatives under certain conditions, the company says | CNN
> 
> 
> The maker of a rapid coronavirus test widely used across the United States and distributed by the federal government has warned that its device can produce false negatives if a special solution is used to move or store patients' samples.
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 22, 2020)

my community has a small but VERY VOCAL group of people yelling about, "THis PaNDeMiC iS FAkE anD ThE reAL SiCKneSs iS CuZ oF 5G! Do'NT TReaD oN MuH rIGHtS! YoU CAnT CLosE THe beaCH cuZ CoNstiTUtion! DoNT BE shEEp!"

It's.... Exhausting.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> my community has a small but VERY VOCAL group of people yelling about, "THis PaNDeMiC iS FAkE anD ThE reAL SiCKneSs iS CuZ oF 5G! Do'NT TReaD oN MuH rIGHtS! YoU CAnT CLosE THe beaCH cuZ CoNstiTUtion! DoNT BE shEEp!"
> 
> It's.... Exhausting.



Yelling is close to coughing or sneezing. Make sure you wear eye protection as well as a respirator if you have one, stay 30 feet away from them and try to make sure you are upwind. Pray for the Darwin effect to come quickly and reduce the vectors.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yelling is close to coughing or sneezing. Make sure you wear eye protection as well as a respirator if you have one, stay 30 feet away from them and try to make sure you are upwind. Pray for the Darwin effect to come quickly and reduce the vectors.


Oh, this is stuff I'm seeing online. I wouldn't go near these toilet lickers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2020)

​


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


>


I started watching this and thinking WTF is this dumb ass shit... lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I started watching this and thinking WTF is this dumb ass shit... lol


Rick don’t walk away from me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Oh, this is stuff I'm seeing online. I wouldn't go near these toilet lickers.


What happens when you cross the 1st ammendment with the internet and an idiot?

Kinda like crossing a ruderalis with lower mids and have an idiot flush it every 2 weeks.

Neither one makes for a nice picture.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What happens when you cross the 1st ammendment with the internet and an idiot?
> 
> Kinda like crossing a ruderalis with lower mids and have an idiot flush it every 2 weeks.
> 
> Neither one makes for a nice picture.


All we need now are some anti-vaxxers!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

I read today that bacon shortages are coming to the US soon. 

you guys gonna be okay?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> All we need now are some anti-vaxxers!


Oh, just wait about a year to 18 months!

Herd immunity won't include the whole herd.

When Dr. Salk came up with the polio vaccine (and later Dr. Sabin with the oral vac on a sugarcube) they were heralded as the greatest thing in history.

But people got tired of seeing kids in wheelchairs and there was no internet then.

That happened in my lifetime and I still vividly remember those kids a few years older in wheelchairs. It was horrible, people would have done anything to stop it.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I read today that bacon shortages are coming to the US soon.
> 
> you guys gonna be okay?


I don't eat pork. Let the swines live!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I read today that bacon shortages are coming to the US soon.
> 
> you guys gonna be okay?


I bought 2 center cut ham roasts a couple days ago.

We're good for a while . Long expiration dates.

Just add coleslaw and fresh rolls.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, just wait about a year to 18 months!
> 
> Herd immunity won't include the whole herd.
> 
> ...


I remember. A guy I went to school with was the child of early anti-vaxxers. He contracted polio. He decided to go to med. school to combat ignorance.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I don't eat pork. Let the swines live!


Some people here are really serious about their bacon. @420God posted a pic of a mountain of bacon... like more bacon than I've seen one person have. I asked what he was going to do with that much bacon. From people's responses you'd think I kicked their dog. 



tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought 2 center cut ham roasts a couple days ago.
> 
> We're good for a while . Long expiration dates.
> 
> Just add coleslaw and fresh rolls.


No apple sauce or pepper jelly?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, just wait about a year to 18 months!
> 
> Herd immunity won't include the whole herd.
> 
> ...


When I was in 1st-2nd grade(ca 1956) there was a kid in leg braces, like Forrest Gump. She had also spent 18 months in an iron lung a few years earlier. Sweet girl and optimistic, tough as nails. She moved in 3rd grade; I'd like to think she's a sweet old lady now


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)

The number of self professed constitutional scholars on facebook is amazing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> The number of self professed constitutional scholars on facebook is amazing.


I'll bet they all have degrees in YouTube.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll bet they all have degrees in YouTube.


I have this link on speed dial:




__





Legal Authorities for Isolation and Quarantine | Quarantine | CDC


Isolation and quarantine help protect the public by preventing exposure to people who have or may have a contagious disease. Page content includes the regulatory authority and definitions of isolation and quarantine.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Some people here are really serious about their bacon. @420God posted a pic of a mountain of bacon... like more bacon than I've seen one person have. I asked what he was going to do with that much bacon. From people's responses you'd think I kicked their dog.







__





Bacon.......


Medicated iced bacon latte.......



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you really like your bacon! Did that latte taste good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

Study: Nicotine may lower risk of catching coronavirus


It still is and always will be a terrible time to start smoking.




futurism.com





Smokers are gonna latch onto this one.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you really like your bacon! Did that latte taste good?


lol...love the Bacon, the syrup is on the nasty side though....


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 23, 2020)

*Virus pushes US unemployment toward highest since Depression
26 million lost jobs in last five weeks*

NEW YORK (AP) — Unemployment in the U.S. is swelling to levels last seen during the Great Depression of the 1930s, with 1 in 6 American workers thrown out of a job by the coronavirus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh sweet jesus: this has got to be the onion
https://www.mediaite.com/news/trump-suggests-injecting-disinfectant-shining-uv-light-inside-patients-to-kill-coronavirus-in-bizarre-rambling-tangent/

*Trump Suggests Injecting Disinfectant, Shining UV Light Inside Patients to Kill Coronavirus in Bizarre, Rambling Tangent*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus: this has got to be the onion
> https://www.mediaite.com/news/trump-suggests-injecting-disinfectant-shining-uv-light-inside-patients-to-kill-coronavirus-in-bizarre-rambling-tangent/
> 
> *Trump Suggests Injecting Disinfectant, Shining UV Light Inside Patients to Kill Coronavirus in Bizarre, Rambling Tangent*


had to double check I wasn't reading the onion.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus: this has got to be the onion
> https://www.mediaite.com/news/trump-suggests-injecting-disinfectant-shining-uv-light-inside-patients-to-kill-coronavirus-in-bizarre-rambling-tangent/
> 
> *Trump Suggests Injecting Disinfectant, Shining UV Light Inside Patients to Kill Coronavirus in Bizarre, Rambling Tangent*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253482576699969537


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus: this has got to be the onion
> https://www.mediaite.com/news/trump-suggests-injecting-disinfectant-shining-uv-light-inside-patients-to-kill-coronavirus-in-bizarre-rambling-tangent/
> 
> *Trump Suggests Injecting Disinfectant, Shining UV Light Inside Patients to Kill Coronavirus in Bizarre, Rambling Tangent*


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4543383


+ rep for not busting out laughing. I have no idea how he hasn't been fired yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2020)

He must have thought Mengele was a fine researcher


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253482576699969537






:27 is the moment you can see her soul leaving her body.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I read today that bacon shortages are coming to the US soon.
> 
> you guys gonna be okay?


I missed the TP memo but got the meat memo. I have a second frig all stocked up. TP is coming back in stock as are all other paper products


Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus: this has got to be the onion
> https://www.mediaite.com/news/trump-suggests-injecting-disinfectant-shining-uv-light-inside-patients-to-kill-coronavirus-in-bizarre-rambling-tangent/
> 
> *Trump Suggests Injecting Disinfectant, Shining UV Light Inside Patients to Kill Coronavirus in Bizarre, Rambling Tangent*


Gotta f'n luv the man. But for all his 'keepers' he'd have shuffled off this mortal coil decades ago. Let's hope his minions do the experiment for him.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus: this has got to be the onion
> https://www.mediaite.com/news/trump-suggests-injecting-disinfectant-shining-uv-light-inside-patients-to-kill-coronavirus-in-bizarre-rambling-tangent/
> 
> *Trump Suggests Injecting Disinfectant, Shining UV Light Inside Patients to Kill Coronavirus in Bizarre, Rambling Tangent*





SH420


----------



## doublejj (Apr 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus: this has got to be the onion
> https://www.mediaite.com/news/trump-suggests-injecting-disinfectant-shining-uv-light-inside-patients-to-kill-coronavirus-in-bizarre-rambling-tangent/
> 
> *Trump Suggests Injecting Disinfectant, Shining UV Light Inside Patients to Kill Coronavirus in Bizarre, Rambling Tangent*


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus: this has got to be the onion
> https://www.mediaite.com/news/trump-suggests-injecting-disinfectant-shining-uv-light-inside-patients-to-kill-coronavirus-in-bizarre-rambling-tangent/
> 
> *Trump Suggests Injecting Disinfectant, Shining UV Light Inside Patients to Kill Coronavirus in Bizarre, Rambling Tangent*


Make america great again! 

But yeah it's true. Also the same dude that stared directly at an eclipse so what do you expect


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Make america great again!
> 
> But yeah it's true. Also the same dude that stared directly at an eclipse so what do you expect


Fuck you, I have to figure out how to spray this directly into a syringe.

You can clearly see that it works.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck you, I have to figure out how to spray this directly into a syringe.
> View attachment 4543513
> You can clearly see that it works.
> 
> View attachment 4543514




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Trumpgret/comments/g6z2sw

@Singlemalt


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck you, I have to figure out how to spray this directly into a syringe.
> View attachment 4543513
> You can clearly see that it works.
> 
> View attachment 4543514


Keep working, FOR SKIENCE


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Keep working, FOR SKIENCE


I heard I was supposed to inject lysol and I think I'm dying.. I already ate cal/mag. What should I do?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I heard I was supposed to inject lysol and I think I'm dying.. I already ate cal/mag. What should I do?


That is a question for the politards!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That is a question for the politards!


That place is getting too intense. I'm gonna hide out here for a minute


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I heard I was supposed to inject lysol and I think I'm dying.. I already ate cal/mag. What should I do?


Defoliate, arms and legs


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Defoliate, arms and legs


Alright. I'm lollipopped and ready for action


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4543535


Okay
Just a little pinprick
There'll be no more, ahhhhhh ah ah
But you may feel a little sick
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good…


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Okay
> Just a little pinprick
> There'll be no more, ahhhhhh ah ah
> But you may feel a little sick
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Alright. I'm lollipopped and ready for action


Braggart.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

The modified transcript from last nights press conference. This can't be real! I must be in a coma dreaming about fusion between 1984 and The Stand.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The modified transcript from last nights press conference. This can't be real! I must be in a coma dreaming about fusion between 1984 and The Stand.
> 
> View attachment 4543793View attachment 4543794



Better fewer, but better.
--Lenin


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The modified transcript from last nights press conference. This can't be real! I must be in a coma dreaming about fusion between 1984 and The Stand.
> 
> View attachment 4543793View attachment 4543794


I was responding to this but it got political. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was responding to this but it got political.
> 
> SH420


Thanks, it's hard not to at times.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was responding to this but it got political.
> 
> SH420


It's so hard not to get political. As your neighbor to the north, this is like watching your best friend or familiy member slowly being consumed by dementia.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's so hard not to get political. As your neighbor to the north, this is like watching your best friend or familiy member slowly being consumed by *nonsense.*


Fify .


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I heard I was supposed to inject lysol and I think I'm dying.. I already ate cal/mag. What should I do?


You need bennies. Enema of Great White.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You need bennies. Enema of Great White.


I'm using that line tonight!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You need bennies. Enema of Great White.


 Wait. . . What?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 24, 2020)

OK, I need this deal analyzed.


So the wife traded her sister one bottle of ten year old never opened Absolute vodka for 15 of these n95 knockoffs. Her sister is an artist and she requires so much booze a week, as many artists do or so I have read.

So the vodka was mine, I just don't drink that much. It was actually traded without my permission, but I really didn't care anyway.

And my cut of the take was 5 masks, 4 still unused in the baggie pic.

Did I do this right? Oh, wait.

I really didn't do anything, the wife just handed me the masks and said her sister needed the vodka since most of the state liquor stores are shut down.. 

I could still file a grievance with the union maybe?

Another mask or 2 settlement? And what if this was the week I was planning on developing a drinking problem? I'm suddenly dying for a vodka pina colada .


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I need this deal analyzed.
> 
> View attachment 4543875
> So the wife traded her sister one bottle of ten year old never opened Absolute vodka for 15 of these n95 knockoffs. Her sister is an artist and she requires so much booze a week, as many artists do or so I have read.
> ...


I believe she owes you much more in some type of barter for selflessly relinquishing your vodka to support her sister. Negotiating the terms is up to you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I need this deal analyzed.
> 
> View attachment 4543875
> So the wife traded her sister one bottle of ten year old never opened Absolute vodka for 15 of these n95 knockoffs. Her sister is an artist and she requires so much booze a week, as many artists do or so I have read.
> ...


How many masks think you can get for the wife? LOL and I didn't know there was 10yo vodka.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I need this deal analyzed.
> 
> View attachment 4543875
> So the wife traded her sister one bottle of ten year old never opened Absolute vodka for 15 of these n95 knockoffs. Her sister is an artist and she requires so much booze a week, as many artists do or so I have read.
> ...


Vodka gains absolutely nothing from aging. By law, vodka can only contain ethanol and water. Nothing else. So there is no aging that can occur. There is also precious little difference between a $10 bottle and a $50 bottle. It's all marketing. Blind consumer test panels actually show a pref for the cheaper vodkas. But that is besides the point.

She gave away something you can replace for $10-$15. Each mask goes for $7-$10 if you can find them.

You got the better deal.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I need this deal analyzed.
> 
> View attachment 4543875
> So the wife traded her sister one bottle of ten year old never opened Absolute vodka for 15 of these n95 knockoffs. Her sister is an artist and she requires so much booze a week, as many artists do or so I have read.
> ...


Carlo Rossi is your friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4543895


Oh but those remaining 0.4%


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4543895











Conservative radio host agrees with caller that vaping bleach might cure COVID-19: 'You're not crazy'


A talk radio caller suggested vaping bleach as a possible treatment for coronavirus, and conservative host Jeff Kuhner assured him the recommendation wasn't crazy.The caller, who identified himself as Zack from Stoughton, called into Boston's WRKO-AM on Friday morning to talk about President...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4543895





Laughing Grass said:


> Conservative radio host agrees with caller that vaping bleach might cure COVID-19: 'You're not crazy'
> 
> 
> A talk radio caller suggested vaping bleach as a possible treatment for coronavirus, and conservative host Jeff Kuhner assured him the recommendation wasn't crazy.The caller, who identified himself as Zack from Stoughton, called into Boston's WRKO-AM on Friday morning to talk about President...
> ...


I'm going to need one of each of those.


Send to:

Testing Center
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue
Washington, DC 20500


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How many masks think you can get for the wife? LOL and I didn't know there was 10yo vodka.......


If you buy a bottle of vodka in 2010, and your wife trades it away in 2020, that's 10 year old vodka .


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Conservative radio host agrees with caller that vaping bleach might cure COVID-19: 'You're not crazy'
> 
> 
> A talk radio caller suggested vaping bleach as a possible treatment for coronavirus, and conservative host Jeff Kuhner assured him the recommendation wasn't crazy.The caller, who identified himself as Zack from Stoughton, called into Boston's WRKO-AM on Friday morning to talk about President...
> ...


Reminds me of the time when, as a teen, I generated some chlorine dioxide in an enclosed space. Let’s describe the odor as “brisk”. For a day I sounded like I had chainsmoked for forty years. I do not recommend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you buy a bottle of vodka in 2010, and your wife trades it away in 2020, that's 10 year old vodka .











cannabineer said:


> Reminds me of the time when, as a teen, I generated some chlorine dioxide in an enclosed space. Let’s describe the odor as “brisk”. For a day I sounded like I had chainsmoked for forty years. I do not recommend.


That's a covid cure too... don't need no stinkin' scientists and doctors.









Conspiracy theorists are telling people to drink a dangerous bleach solution to cure or prevent coronavirus


Conspiracy theorists and internet vaccine skeptics are making false claims that a bleach solution called "miracle mineral solution" cures coronavirus.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a covid cure too... don't need no stickin' scientists and doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


long string of socially unacceptable characterizations for these rat weasel hagfish frenchers


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm going to need one of each of those.
> 
> 
> Send to:
> ...


Hmmm where's @Indagrow and whose chain is he pulling now?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to double check I wasn't reading the onion.


*The Onion predicted Trump’s suggestion that disinfectants might kill coronavirus*








The Onion predicted Trump’s suggestion that disinfectants might kill coronavirus


The satirical newspaper ran a story nearly a month ago featuring a fictional grocery shopper in Wyoming stocking up on $2,513.67 worth of bleach, ammonia, and Drano in case the president suddenly suggested human consumption of such things could be the magical potion he’s been searching for to...




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *The Onion predicted Trump’s suggestion that disinfectants might kill coronavirus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)

Man, that bleach injection stung...


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 25, 2020)

oh boi time to inject Lysol into my veins and throw a germicidal lamp in my body sumhow


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)

Every time I end up in the hospital for some heart shit or EKG they give me an injection right in the belly. Motherfucker burns so much you want to ride out early symptoms next time, just to avoid going there again if at all possible.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4544267


I tried to put this on Facebook, it "goes against community standards for causing harm to people". Imaginary chewables? lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## wascaptain (Apr 25, 2020)

Ez over time over the week end , in my fight against the covid19.

had a pack of wild dogs go by unchallenged.

and here is me...making the time pass...

drinking tea, watching a dvd, rereading a book I reread and sharping knifes


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> Ez over time over the week end , in my fight against the covid19.
> 
> had a pack of wild dogs go by unchallenged.
> 
> ...


You frighten but intrigue me. I feel like if I was trimming bud for you and I left a bud kinda larfy I'd be running oklahoma drills in your driveway. But youd give me a beer after


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You frighten but intrigue me. I feel like if I was trimming bud for you and I left a bud kinda larfy I'd be running oklahoma mozambique drills in your driveway. But youd give me a beer after


FIFY


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4545113


Lol.

Wait till they have a smart phone app to take your temp. They'll just call you and say stay home.

My zip code went from 9 positives to 40 in one week. And this is a very rural area.

I'm worried about the nursing home here, that's the fastest way that number could jump like that.

Unbelievable.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Apr 25, 2020)

or did un get popped by the rona?


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2020)

With record profits going everywhere but to local governments, Amazon announces a free covid-19 test with every $25 purchase.

The primary reason consumers are buying more from Amazon is to avoid physical stores, the survey showed. Shelter-in-place orders and uncertainty about the safety of brick-and-mortar locations are giving Amazon an advantage over competitors. https://www.geekwire.com/2020/amazon-stock-4000-2-trillion-valuation-analyst-thinks-happen/

Just to help the first responders like a good American.


My mistake, first toke of the day.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/72391084613/posts/10158703346339614


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2020)

*FEMA Reportedly Took The 5 Million Masks Ordered For Veterans To Send To Stockpile*
“I couldn’t tell you when my next delivery was coming in,” Veterans Health Administration manager complained to The Washington Post.








FEMA Reportedly Hijacked 5 Million Masks Ordered For Veterans To Send To Stockpile


“I couldn’t tell you when my next delivery was coming in," Veterans Health Administration manager complained to The Washington Post.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 26, 2020)

well ok








Zimbabwe Minister Taunts 'Dog Eating' Chinese, Offers Them Beef Instead


A Zimbabwe Minister has sparked controversy after taunting the Chinese by offering to import beef to China to stop them from eating "dogs, cats, snakes,




iharare.com


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dont eat lysol guys








Kentuckians are poisoning themselves as they fight COVID-19


Kentucky Poison Control Center sees an increase in calls tied to cleaners and disinfectants as families are trying to protect themselves against the coronavirus.




www.wbko.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dont eat lysol guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we just need to let this lunacy play out - bleach the pool so to speak.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dont eat lysol guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Thin the heard for November 3rd"


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> "Thin the heard for November 3rd"


Social Darwinism seems to recommend itself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dont eat lysol guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More people and kids home...........more household related injuries.........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 26, 2020)

ooooh
Gov. Ron DeSantis Says Florida Is 'God's Waiting Room' For Dying Seniors At COVID-19 Briefing
https://flip.it/.u6Ypn


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> ooooh
> Gov. Ron DeSantis Says Florida Is 'God's Waiting Room' For Dying Seniors At COVID-19 Briefing
> https://flip.it/.u6Ypn


I guess he is making sure the room is full.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4546760


Idiocracy was a documentary, over to you Velveeta.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Idiocracy was a documentary, over to you Velveeta.


It's not easy being cheesy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4546760


Anyone know any kid under 10 that turns away and covers their face when they sneeze or cough?.................just sayin.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2020)

I just ordered 2 big bottles of Pepcid off Amazon....
*New York hospitals are studying a common heartburn drug as treatment for Covid-19*
Tracey and his colleagues got the idea to study famotidine after it was observed that some patients in China taking the drug fared better than patients not taking the drug. 








Researchers studying a common heartburn drug as treatment for Covid-19


Hospitals in New York are giving Covid-19 patients the heartburn medicine famotidine to see if it helps fight the virus, according to the doctor who initiated the trial.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2020)

​


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's not easy being cheesy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Today we find out what the plan is for easing house arrest in Ontario. The school closure was extended to May 31st, so I suspect it's going to be somewhere around there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today we find out what the plan is for easing house arrest in Ontario. The school closure was extended to May 31st, so I suspect it's going to be somewhere around there.


Our shelter in place is supposed to be lifted May 3rd. I wouldn't be surprised if it's extended a few more weeks. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2020)

I looked over at wino Barbie and said we need to go and get our hair cut. lol I forgot


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I looked over at wino Barbie and said we need to go and get our hair cut. lol I forgot


Got mine the day before the shelter in place. That was March 16th. I'm balding enough that shaving my head isn't out of the question 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got mine the day before the shelter in place. That was March 16th. I'm balding enough that shaving my head isn't out of the question
> 
> SH420


I fucked up on the TP but got my haircut and dyed on 3/18 LOL I never have that type of timing.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I fucked up on the TP but got my haircut and dyed on 3/18 LOL I never have that type of timing.


We fucked up on the TP thing as well. The good news is I was born with out a butthole. So, there's that.

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I looked over at wino Barbie and said we need to go and get our hair cut. lol I forgot


Got mine cut yesterday  One of my daughters cuts mine.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got mine the day before the shelter in place. That was March 16th. I'm balding enough that shaving my head isn't out of the question
> 
> SH420


I’ve got quite a lot of hair as you know. I’m about to buzz it


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah I can use a cut. I look like I have wings over my ears when I put a hat on.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We fucked up on the TP thing as well. The good news is I was born with out a butthole. So, there's that.
> 
> SH420


Damn, watch out for your wife's new thumb pin upgrade!
Quack


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

Researchers studying a common heartburn drug as treatment for Covid-19


Hospitals in New York are giving Covid-19 patients the heartburn medicine famotidine to see if it helps fight the virus, according to the doctor who initiated the trial.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I can use a cut. I look like I have wings over my ears when I put a hat on.


Does it curl around the bill of your hat as well?
This could have been me as a little girl


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2020)

No not that bad yet lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

I haven't had a haircut in years. My pony tail is about nine inches long. First time in my life I can say I actually have nine inches. I still have enough hair that it doesn't look like a Roman headdress.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Our shelter in place is supposed to be lifted May 3rd. I wouldn't be surprised if it's extended a few more weeks.
> 
> SH420


If they lift it earlier than you think is reasonable are you going to keep indoors without an order? Saskatchewan is starting to open up on May 4th... there's less people in that province than there is in Toronto so I don't think it's going to make much of a difference. 

I joined a zoom group over the weekend. They had a drinking game going where you had to tune into a local radio station and take a drink every time they said Trying times, doctor, nurses, front line workers, covid and a bunch of others I can remember. It was hilarious, people went from stone sober to falling down drunk within an hour. Good times.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If they lift it earlier than you think is reasonable are you going to keep indoors without an order? Saskatchewan is starting to open up on May 4th... there's less people in that province than there is in Toronto so I don't think it's going to make much of a difference.
> 
> I joined a zoom group over the weekend. They had a drinking game going where you had to tune into a local radio station and take a drink every time they said Trying times, doctor, nurses, front line workers, covid and a bunch of others I can remember. It was hilarious, people went from stone sober to falling down drunk within an hour. Good times.


Was there nudity involved?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If they lift it earlier than you think is reasonable are you going to keep indoors without an order? Saskatchewan is starting to open up on May 4th... there's less people in that province than there is in Toronto so I don't think it's going to make much of a difference.
> 
> I joined a zoom group over the weekend. They had a drinking game going where you had to tune into a local radio station and take a drink every time they said Trying times, doctor, nurses, front line workers, covid and a bunch of others I can remember. It was hilarious, people went from stone sober to falling down drunk within an hour. Good times.


I believe it's still too early. After the order is lifted...? I'm sure I'll continue to be extremely cautious. I'm not excited about going out in public knowing there is no cure.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Was there nudity involved?


Actually there was quite a bit. 



shrxhky420 said:


> I believe it's still too early. After the order is lifted...? I'm sure I'll continue to be extremely cautious. I'm not excited about going out in public knowing there is no cure.
> 
> SH420


Me too. I have no need for theaters and eating out, but it would be nice to start using the parks and seeing friends and family again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got quite a lot of hair as you know. I’m about to buzz it
> View attachment 4547259


He looks like sam pilgrim


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2020)

*'The food supply chain is breaking,' Tyson says as plants close*

"The food supply chain is breaking," wrote board chairman John Tyson in a full-page advertisement published Sunday in The New York Times, Washington Post and Arkansas Democrat-Gazette.








'The food supply chain is breaking,' Tyson says as plants close


Tyson Foods is warning that "millions of pounds of meat" will disappear from the supply chain as the coronavirus pandemic pushes food processing plants to close, leading to product shortages in grocery stores across the country.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2020)

*In Just Months, the Coronavirus Is Killing More Americans Than 20 Years of War in Vietnam*
It took 20 years, from 1955 to 1975, for the United States to lose 58,220 men and women — 47,434 in combat — to the nation’s most divisive conflict since the Civil War. In less than four months, just as many Americans will have died from the Covid-19 pandemic — the toll, on Sunday, stood at 55,383, a few thousand shy of the total number killed in Southeast Asia. In short order, America will pass that appalling milestone. 









In Just Months, the Coronavirus Has Killed More Americans Than 20 Years of War in Vietnam


An appalling milestone of death has been reached in the Covid-19 pandemic that Donald Trump has downplayed over and over again.




theintercept.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Coronavirus: Ontario releases gradual reopening plan, though no dates provided | Globalnews.ca


Even after reopening has been completed, the final stage of the plan includes the "continued practice of physical distancing" and "significant mitigation plans" to limit health risks.




globalnews.ca





Lying liars who lie! This is never ending!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Coronavirus: Ontario releases gradual reopening plan, though no dates provided | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Even after reopening has been completed, the final stage of the plan includes the "continued practice of physical distancing" and "significant mitigation plans" to limit health risks.
> ...


Yeah, but so is death... Once you're dead, there's no coming back from THAT quarantine


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *'The food supply chain is breaking,' Tyson says as plants close*
> 
> "The food supply chain is breaking," wrote board chairman John Tyson in a full-page advertisement published Sunday in The New York Times, Washington Post and Arkansas Democrat-Gazette.
> 
> ...


Plenty of cattle around here, I know a butcher that does whole beef...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *'The food supply chain is breaking,' Tyson says as plants close*
> 
> "The food supply chain is breaking," wrote board chairman John Tyson in a full-page advertisement published Sunday in The New York Times, Washington Post and Arkansas Democrat-Gazette.
> 
> ...





raratt said:


> Plenty of cattle around here, I know a butcher that does whole beef...


I mean, of COURSE the Tyson company is going to try to scare people into thinking there are food shortages. They are losing millions and millions by closing.

This country eats way too much meat anyway, and I'm guilty of this as well. We should really reduce the amount of meat we eat.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, of COURSE the Tyson company is going to try to scare people into thinking there are food shortages. They are losing millions and millions by closing.
> 
> This country eats way too much meat anyway, and I'm guilty of this as well. We should really reduce the amount of meat we eat.


I have pretty good access to fresh fish. Might have to get them alone, but they are gettable.....


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I have pretty good access to fresh fish. Might have to get them alone, but they are gettable.....


I mean, I live in the mountains above the ocean. Plenty of Deer, Rabbits, Fish...And that's the stuff that's HARD to get. For like 6 months of the year, I have an unlimited supply of Mussels and other easily foraged shellfish. 

And edible plants...I have Miners Lettuce growing wild all over my neighborhood, kinda like spinach...prevents scurvy too...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, but so is death... Once you're dead, there's no coming back from THAT quarantine


Yesterday our Premier said that he would let us know today when to expect loosening of the restrictions. The plan released today doesn't give us dates or any hope that we'll soon see some of the restrictions relaxed. I just want to go read a book in the park and use the off leash dog areas. I can live without shopping, going to the movies or out for dinner as long as it takes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 27, 2020)

There's a personal care retirement home within a mile of my house.

This morning I found out 45 of 52 residents tested positive (all over 70) along with 2 employees.

There are ambulances coming and going there for the last 3 days. There are stacks of mattresses piled up behind the place now. 3 people have died, cause of death unknown right now.

One male employee is theorized to have infected everyone in there. They contact traced him through every grocery store in the area along with contacts he could actually name. His personal R0 factor is through the roof.

So they can't get every single name through contact tracing, like through a store that he passed through.

Cars with state gov't plates coming and going over there. I called my buddy this morning who lives adjacent to the home, but at a nice distance away. He says he knew something was up since before the weekend.

Local hospital now has 22 patients, 8 on ventilators, not to mention the Pittsburgh hospitals.

I still see auto repair businesses where people aren't wearing masks, defying a state dept. of health order.

And we're starting to open back up statewide May 8th?

I seriously doubt people will be willing to go anywhere they don't have to. It's getting ugly.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's a personal care retirement home within a mile of my house.
> 
> This morning I found out 45 of 52 residents tested positive (all over 70) along with 2 employees.
> 
> ...


In a town not to far from here(Visalia) 3 nursing homes have been hit hard by the virus. It’s sad. And on Snapchat yesterday I saw my homie was at a party with shared platters and dips. Fuckin gross.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yesterday our Premier said that he would let us know today when to expect loosening of the restrictions. The plan released today doesn't give us dates or any hope that we'll soon see some of the restrictions relaxed. I just want to go read a book in the park and use the off leash dog areas. I can live without shopping, going to the movies or out for dinner as long as it takes.


Yeah, I'm sure they want to give you a time too...But they have no idea how long it's going to take. North America is WAY behind the rest of the world on this. 

All they can do at this point is say "If these certain things happen, we can start thinking about opening back up"


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yesterday our Premier said that he would let us know today when to expect loosening of the restrictions. The plan released today doesn't give us dates or any hope that we'll soon see some of the restrictions relaxed. I just want to go read a book in the park and use the off leash dog areas. I can live without shopping, going to the movies or out for dinner as long as it takes.


Same here, and while I feel for people who could lose jobs, I personally don't care if shake shack or ruth christ' ever re-open. The people who lose those jobs are mostly minimum wage earners. And there will always be min wage jobs. IT's the manufacturing and semi-skilled jobs we should be rallying around.

And f' the hedge funds. They shouldn't be protected at all.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 27, 2020)

*edit


Metasynth said:


> ...prevents scurvy too...lol


Vitamin C


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's a personal care retirement home within a mile of my house.
> 
> This morning I found out 45 of 52 residents tested positive (all over 70) along with 2 employees.
> 
> ...


When the hell is penndot opening back up lol. I need to get some info from them but the office i need to call isn't working


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> When the hell is penndot opening back up lol. I need to get some info from them but the office i need to call isn't working


Lol.

That's the worst managed outfit when things are _good_.

Best of luck!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> That's the worst managed outfit when things are _good_.
> 
> Best of luck!


I imagine penndot is handling the road work real well. Does the shovel they all stand around for hours also have to wear a mask right now?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they want to give you a time too...But they have no idea how long it's going to take. North America is WAY behind the rest of the world on this.
> 
> All they can do at this point is say "If these certain things happen, we can start thinking about opening back up"


I wish he would have chosen his words more wisely 'cause I was expecting a date. Not necessarily a date for opening everything up but a date that we'll start loosening restrictions. We've flattened the curve in Ontario and have had three consecutive days of reduced number of cases. It just seems stupid to me that it's okay for me to go to a grocery or drug store where it's impossible to stay two meters from everyone and it's not okay for me to sit under a tree by myself and read a book. 



greg nr said:


> Same here, and while I feel for people who could lose jobs, I personally don't care if shake shack or ruth christ' ever re-open. The people who lose those jobs are mostly minimum wage earners. And there will always be min wage jobs. IT's the manufacturing and semi-skilled jobs we should be rallying around.
> 
> And f' the hedge funds. They shouldn't be protected at all.


Almost everyone I know has been laid off in the past 40 days.... from six digit incomes down to servers making 31k per year. The thing about the service industry is those people are most vulnerable to financial ruin from any interruption in their income. Honestly I never imagined I'd be in this position, so I can sympathize with anyone who lost their job because of covid. My partner works in the health and fitness industry so going by Ontario's plan she's going to be one of the last fields to return to work.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

So who's gone to the bank wearing a mask and sunglasses yet?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I imagine penndot is handling the road work real well. Does the shovel they all stand around for hours also have to wear a mask right now?


They aren't working at all that I can see.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They aren't working at all that I can see.


That's the penndot magic. You never see them work. And their roads still suck. Until you drive in the Detroit area


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> So who's gone to the bank wearing a mask and sunglasses yet?


Believe me...lol

If my moral compass wasn't stuck on North  There is a lot of money to be made by the smarter criminals right now.

Although, the police don't have shit to do either, so you better be smart about your crimes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> So who's gone to the bank wearing a mask and sunglasses yet?


Only the drive in windows are open. They don't believe you when you say give me all your money at the drive in.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Only the drive in windows are open. They don't believe you when you say give me all your money at the drive in.


They do when you send a vibrating dildo and a valentines card through the air canister thing


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> They do when you send a vibrating dildo and a valentines card through the air canister thing


Speaks from experience...


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Only the drive in windows are open. They don't believe you when you say give me all your money at the drive in.


Worked at a bank years ago & a dude drove up to the window, placed a box in the drawer - teller pulls it in & he says "it's a bomb, fill the drawer with cash". She tells him the she can't get anything else in the drawer, shoves it back outside & says "take it out so I can fill the drawer".

Dumb ass does so, she yanks the drawer back in, drops below the bullet proof glass & hit's the "red button".


He didn't get rich that day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> So who's gone to the bank wearing a mask and sunglasses yet?


Raises hand


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Raises hand


I'm talking about after covid. Not during your time in the bloods


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I'm talking about after covid. Not during your time in the bloods


Yeah,after covid. It was confusing, everyone had masks on even the damned guard and tellers. The guard stood by door to let you in and wouldn't if you didn't have a mask on. I thought it was a trap so I behaved


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> We should really reduce the amount of meat we eat.


Meh.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Got a letter from the IRS with the header saying White House. It told me I was sent my stimulus check because of the person who signed the legislation sent to him. He even graced the letter with his sharpie chicken scrawl. I'm trying hard to keep this non political.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got a letter from the IRS with the header saying White House. It told me I was sent my stimulus check because of the person who signed the legislation sent to him. He even graced the letter with his sharpie chicken scrawl. I'm trying hard to keep this non political.


I f'ing burned it.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I f'ing burned it.


I hope you didnt waste the chance to wipe your ass with it first, I hear TP is in short supply


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got a letter from the IRS with the header saying White House. It told me I was sent my stimulus check because of the person who signed the legislation sent to him. He even graced the letter with his sharpie chicken scrawl. I'm trying hard to keep this non political.


I didn't even read it. I heard a letter was going out. Once I saw it, i got nauseous ripped it up and tossed it... should've burnt the mother fucker 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I didn't even read it. I heard a letter was going out. Once I saw it, i got nauseous ripped it up and tossed it... should've burnt the mother fucker
> 
> SH420


Or...wiped your ass with it, then burn it


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I hope you didnt waste the chance to wipe your ass with it first, I hear TP is in short supply


I wouldn't taint (hehe, taint) my ass with that fucker, nor would I grace him with my dirty butthole 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I hope you didnt waste the chance to wipe your ass with it first, I hear TP is in short supply


I honestly thought about it, but after using single ply for awhile, and not wanting that anywhere near any orifice, I decided burning was the best option.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> So who's gone to the bank wearing a mask and sunglasses yet?


i have.....


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Plenty of cattle around here, I know a butcher that does whole beef...


I have a bear raging our trash on the farm.....I was watering the veggie garden today and I could hear a large animal moving thru the brush nearby. I never saw him though.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have a bear raging our trash on the farm.....I was watering the veggie garden today and I could hear a large animal moving thru the brush nearby. I never saw him though.


I've never had bear meat, the Mrs says it's an acquired taste.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have a bear raging our trash on the farm.....I was watering the veggie garden today and I could hear a large animal moving thru the brush nearby. I never saw him though.


Bait pile & suitable firearm.
They are good eating this time of year.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've never had bear meat, the Mrs says it's an acquired taste.


Slow cooked roast's w/ veggies work very well


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bait pile & suitable firearm.
> They are good eating this time of year.


I’d eat me


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I wouldn't taint (hehe, taint) my ass with that fucker, nor would I grace him with my *dirty butthole*
> 
> SH420


You just couldn't keep your wife's thumb pins away could you?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bait pile & suitable firearm.
> They are good eating this time of year.


I've eaten a bear before....I boned it out and added 20lbs of pork fat and ran it thru a grinder and made sausage, pepperoni, and a couple other flavors of sausage. Had no problem eating or giving away all of it. It taste like pork sausage, you wouldn't know it was bear unless i told you..


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’d eat me


Just stay away from your liver, it's rated A+A+A.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Is there a dating site for stoners?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 28, 2020)

Is there a dating site for socks?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is there a dating site for socks?


Farmersonly.com


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 28, 2020)

​


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

Speaking of bears.......look what walked through last night. Little guy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyone doing zoom doctors appointments since house arrest started? I had an appointment this morning, twice the screen froze for a couple seconds and I swear I could hear voices, like a repeating echo getting fainter and fainter and it stopped freezing the echoing stopped. I couldn't tell what they were saying but it was definitely there. My doctor said he didn't see any of the freezing or hear echoing voices. Weird! I wonder if these video conference apps are really safe for sending private medical information.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anyone doing zoom doctors appointments since house arrest started? I had an appointment this morning, twice the screen froze for a couple seconds and I swear I could hear voices, like a repeating echo getting fainter and fainter and it stopped freezing the echoing stopped. I couldn't tell what they were saying but it was definitely there. My doctor said he didn't see any of the freezing or hear echoing voices. Weird! I wonder if these video conference apps are really safe for sending private medical information.


Over 500,000 accounts were recently hacked...









500,000 Hacked Zoom Accounts Given Away For Free On The Dark Web


Password re-use allowed a hacker to compile a massive list of valid Zoom account credentials. They're now being sold in a hacking forum.




www.google.com


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 28, 2020)

I was on a zoom conference and a completely unknown person entered the room and would not stop yelling the N word over and over. We had to add a password.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I was on a zoom conference and a completely unknown person entered the room and would not stop yelling the N word over and over. We had to add a password.


My brothers friend is an Orthodox Jew who teaches via zoom, someone who wasn’t one of his students came in and started flashing swastikas


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> My brothers friend is an Orthodox Jew who teaches via zoom, someone who wasn’t one of his students came in and started flashing swastikas


people SUCK.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> My brothers friend is an Orthodox Jew who teaches via zoom, someone who wasn’t one of his students came in and started flashing swastikas


Not on zoom, but I did hear about someone hacking, maybe it was an Alexa?, anyway guy was telling kids that he was Santa's helper and to destroy their rooms.. or some shit like that 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Over 500,000 accounts were recently hacked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's messed up! I created my account on April 6th with a strong password. I checked haveibeenpwned.com and nothing shows up for zoom. They have a part on their site that talks about hipaa compliance. 



https://zoom.us/docs/doc/Zoom-hipaa.pdf





Bobby schmeckle said:


> I was on a zoom conference and a completely unknown person entered the room and would not stop yelling the N word over and over. We had to add a password.


I have to enter a password to enter the chat... although he's choosing weak five number passwords


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

That's fucked up shit! Happy none of that happened with my kids school. Guess that's why they stopped using zoom.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Our shelter in place order was extended to the end of May. I'm sure it'll be pushed several times over. I see spikes coming... some people just don't get it. SMDH

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2020)

I read an article about Zoom, with a lot of hype it gained a large market share in the video conferencing biz. Then it was found to be easily hackable and the developers are still trying to tighten it up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not on zoom, but I did hear about someone hacking, maybe it was an Alexa?, anyway guy was telling kids that he was Santa's helper and to destroy their rooms.. or some shit like that
> 
> SH420


reminds me of this



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/04/11/a-caller-tells-minn-fast-food-workers-break-the-windows-of-your-restaurant-right-now/


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

It was on a ring... very creepy. 






sorry Alexa, but you're creepy too.
SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/04/11/a-caller-tells-minn-fast-food-workers-break-the-windows-of-your-restaurant-right-now/


That happened in Morro Bay last summer!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I read an article about Zoom, with a lot of hype it gained a large market share in the video conferencing biz. Then it was found to be easily hackable and the developers are still trying to tighten it up.


Yeah they grew way faster than it could keep up. Talk about instant shit hittin the fan!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Speaking of bears.......look what walked through last night. Little guy.
> View attachment 4548223


Looks like an alien tripod creature with 2 big front feet and a small back foot flanked by a bird bodyguard.

And it sniffed the ground right in front of it or it has a snow habit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It was on a ring... very creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's terrifying that something like that could let people into your house.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 28, 2020)

Every week when the trash men come, they look for my daughters who religiously wave in the window. They honk the horn and all 4 of them wave back. It's so damn cute. Those guys are awesome.

Cheers for the Waste management team!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/04/11/a-caller-tells-minn-fast-food-workers-break-the-windows-of-your-restaurant-right-now/


These are the types that are asking if it's ok to inhale lysol or inject bleach. 
I said it before, drinking bleach is how you bleach your butthole (if you have one of course), so it must be safe. Right?
Duh.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That happened in Morro Bay last summer!!!!


Need to buy one leave it fully open and stage a fake murder scene in the basement.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> These are the types that are asking if it's ok to inhale lysol or inject bleach.
> I said it before, drinking bleach is how you bleach your butthole (if you have one of course), so it must be safe. Right?
> Duh.
> 
> SH420


if I ever go back to work I wouldn't ask questions... I'm smashing windows.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah they grew way faster than it could keep up. Talk about instant shit hittin the fan!


Alas, that seems to be a trend in the IT biz, Microsoft( among many) has made a business model of releasing software way before it's tightened up and using the paying consumer as testers


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> if I ever go back to work I wouldn't ask questions... I'm smashing windows.


I love you!!!

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Looks like an alien tripod creature with 2 big front feet and a small back foot flanked by a bird bodyguard.
> 
> And it sniffed the ground right in front of it or it has a snow habit.


Fox and birds. The bear came in the yard and checked out all the kids toys and garbage can but didn't touch anything. 

I did notice huge lines in the snow...thought it was the snow blower but I bet that fucker didn't sleep all winter!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Every week when the trash men come, they look for my daughters who religiously wave in the window. They honk the horn and all 4 of them wave back back. It's so damn cute. Those guys are awesome.
> 
> Cheers for the Waste management team!


There's a few of these 





SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Alas, that seems to be a trend in the IT biz, Microsoft( among many) has made a business model of releasing software way before it's tightened up and using the paying consumer as testers


Not just IT.........pharmaceuticals comes to mind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to buy one leave it fully open and stage a fake murder scene in the basement.


@Singlemalt my reply made no sense lol, I thought you meant the ring camera thing happened near you, not the window smashing. 

I'd fake a murder scene with this guy. Corgi puppy eats a jar of jam, passes out and fakes his own murder scene.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I love you!!!
> 
> SH420


lol we have a break room here where you can pay to smash old laptops, dishes, figurines and stuff like that. It's kinda fun for the first time. 





__





Account Suspended






webdesign.sheridanc.on.ca







DarkWeb said:


> Not just IT.........pharmaceuticals comes to mind.


Cars too. Volvo randomly disabled carplay last November and it didn't come back until February.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Our shelter in place order was extended to the end of May. I'm sure it'll be pushed several times over. I see spikes coming... some people just don't get it. SMDH
> 
> SH420


I'm starting to think the Union should have allowed the South to secede.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's a few of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I helped a crew the day before xmas back in the days that they still shagged cans. Made a deal with the driver that he got the white wines and the cards with checks in them, I kept the red wines. Got an aged bottle of Merlot that was the best I'd ever tasted. My sister decided she needed it more than I did and drank the rest while I was sleeping, bitch.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not on zoom, but I did hear about someone hacking, maybe it was an Alexa?, anyway guy was telling kids that he was Santa's helper and to destroy their rooms.. or some shit like that
> 
> SH420


A Satan’s helper with dyslexia lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

check your camera before joining the meeting


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2020)

*Face masks for passengers now required on all JetBlue flights*
“Wearing a face covering isn’t about protecting yourself; it’s about protecting those around you," the airline's president and chief operating officer said. 








Face masks for passengers now required on all JetBlue flights


“Wearing a face covering isn’t about protecting yourself; it’s about protecting those around you," the airline's president and chief operating officer said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> check your camera before joining the meeting
> 
> View attachment 4548465


I knew it!

None of them are wearing pants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Face masks for passengers now required on all JetBlue flights*
> “Wearing a face covering isn’t about protecting yourself; it’s about protecting those around you," the airline's president and chief operating officer said.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm kinda surprised your government isn't requiring this. Here you have to wear a mask when in the airport or flying. I kinda wish the would force people to wear one while grocery shopping or going to the drug store. 

I got this from our property manager today. They're asking everyone to wear a mask when using common areas.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I knew it!
> 
> None of them are wearing pants.


lol I was wearing pajama bottoms when I had my doctor appointment today.


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That's the penndot magic. You never see them work. And their roads still suck. Until you drive in the Detroit area


Virginia is a open carry state. Open carry is generally allowed without a permit for people 18 years of age and older.






You get funny looks when you enter a bank with a gun.






How much funnier could it get today?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was wearing pajama bottoms when I had my doctor appointment today.


Gyn exam?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Gyn exam?


God no! lol could you imagine...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> God no! lol could you imagine...


Lol this post is inviting trouble......


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol this post is inviting trouble......


Penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol this post is inviting trouble......


There was no response to that question that didn't invite trouble. 



curious2garden said:


> Penis


Every time I see an abnormal amount of whitespace I think about penises.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There was no response to that question that didn't invite trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see an abnormal amount of whitespace I think about penises.


it's working.....good


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it's working.....good


You remind me of a old bud I haven't seen in a while......gotta give him a call.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You remind me of a old bud I haven't seen in a while......gotta give him a call.


brb my phone is ringing....


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There was no response to that question that didn't invite trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see an abnormal amount of whitespace I think about penises.


Fairly certain that’s my trademark...















































Penis


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 28, 2020)

__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Fairly certain that’s my trademark...
> 
> 
> Penis


lol I noticed you fancy the dramatic penis reveal.

When I started posting in TnT I thought what is wrong with these people... talking about how many dicks they can fit in their mouths and randomly inserting penis into the conversation. Very bizarre to the uninitiated.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I noticed you fancy the dramatic penis reveal.
> 
> When I started posting in TnT I thought was is wrong with these people... talking about how many dicks they can fit in their mouths and randomly inserting penis into the conversation. Very bizarre to the uninitiated.


Says the #1 producer of dick figurines on the website...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Says the #1 producer of dick figurines on the website...lol


This environment corrupted me.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I noticed you fancy the dramatic penis reveal.
> 
> When I started posting in TnT I thought what is wrong with these people... talking about how many dicks they can fit in their mouths and randomly inserting penis into the conversation. Very bizarre to the uninitiated.


I bet that was hard


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This environment corrupted me.


Oh, I have a feeling you were already corrupted earlier in life. 

It just took you a second to come over to the Dick side


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2020)

Can anyone spot what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, I have a feeling you were already corrupted earlier in life.
> 
> It just took you a second to come over to the Dick side
> 
> View attachment 4548857


She fit right in almost too perfectly, like...


























































a penis 



SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Can anyone spot what's wrong with this picture?


Pence is alive 

Let's play another one 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pence is alive
> 
> Let's play another one
> 
> SH420


Literally the first thing I thought...lol


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pence is alive
> 
> Let's play another one
> 
> SH420


Someones playing?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Someones playing?


Apparently not because I keep winning! 

More, do another 

SH420


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently not because I keep winning!
> 
> More, do another
> 
> SH420


Do another what? Post another picture of an idiot in a hospital not wearing a mask when everyone else is? I doubt I can find another one.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2020)

If it’s 3,176 miles from Los Angeles to New York City, and a train leaves Los Angeles at 3:30pm traveling east at 67 miles an hour, while another train leaves New York City at 4:57pm traveling west at 55 miles per hour...














...how many dix can you fit in your mouth?


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Can anyone spot what's wrong with this picture?


That guy has pink socks on.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If it’s 3,176 miles from Los Angeles to New York City, and a train leaves Los Angeles at 3:30pm traveling east at 67 miles an hour, while another train leaves New York City at 4:57pm traveling west at 55 miles per hour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


64 because pancakes don't have ears.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 64 because pancakes don't have ears.


LO Fucking L.
+

Damn common core math!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This environment corrupted me.


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> She fit right in almost too perfectly, like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This environment corrupted me.


Yeah, #metoo


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, #metoo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, I have a feeling you were already corrupted earlier in life.
> 
> It just took you a second to come over to the Dick side
> 
> View attachment 4548857


 okay I probably had a filthy mind long before I got here. I can truthfully say the thought of asking another person how many dicks can they fit in their mouths had never occurred to me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> okay I probably had a filthy mind long before I got here. I can truthfully say the thought of asking another person how many dicks can they fit in their mouths had never occurred to me.


So what about now? I'm sure when the goose refused your bread crumbs you asked if preferred penis instead.

Actually it's not easy for me to joke around in real life, people seriously think I have a penis fetish

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So what about now? I'm sure when the goose refused your bread crumbs you asked if preferred penis instead.
> 
> Actually it's not easy for me to joke around in real life, people seriously think I have a penis fetish
> 
> SH420


That's because they don't know how hot Mama Shark is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So what about now? I'm sure when the goose refused your bread crumbs you asked if preferred penis instead.
> 
> Actually it's not easy for me to joke around in real life, people seriously think I have a penis fetish
> 
> SH420


lol I'd be mortified if anyone I knew saw some of the stuff I've posted here... and I'm not talking about the weed stuff.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'd be mortified if anyone I knew saw some of the stuff I've posted here... and I'm not talking about the week stuff.


I'm sure you're walking around looking for anything that looks like a penis so you can brag about it to us. Never thought you'd be searching out penises either, but here we are.

SH420


----------



## greg nr (Apr 29, 2020)

seen in the bronx apparently....







Who knew titty money was a real thing? Well, ok, plenty of you probably.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

greg nr said:


> seen in the bronx apparently....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds about right. I can even hear the accent.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm sure you're walking around looking for anything that looks like a penis so you can brag about it to us. Never thought you'd be searching out penises either, but here we are.
> 
> SH420


my dog bone paperclips that look like a penis is one of my greatest achievements. 





greg nr said:


> seen in the bronx apparently....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Titty money is how you pay for drinks on the beach.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> That's because they don't know how hot Mama Shark is.


You tell me...



SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You tell me...
> 
> View attachment 4549327
> 
> SH420


Hotter then a Gilroy Summer! (I'll leave it that, I want to remain friends)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You tell me...
> 
> View attachment 4549327
> 
> SH420


She's pretty hot!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's pretty hot!


Thanks.  
Anytime you want to join us... 

I kid. Kinda. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks.
> Anytime you want to join us...
> 
> I kid. Kinda.
> ...


just my luck. the border is closed to non-essential travel


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

I would marry you. But you are way out of my league. Hot milf 



Laughing Grass said:


> She's pretty hot!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You tell me...
> 
> View attachment 4549327
> 
> SH420


Yes.....can she trim weed?.....asking for a friend


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> just my luck. the border is closed to non-essential travel


Seriously? You don't think you tell the guy at the border, you're on your way to have sex with another girl, he's not gonna consider that essential? He's gonna bring you right to my door...

SH420


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> just my luck. the border is closed to non-essential travel


trimming weed is essential.....right?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yes.....can she trim weed?.....asking for a friend


Again.... you tell me 



SH420


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Again.... you tell me
> 
> View attachment 4549485
> 
> SH420


Damn....I hope she's ok. That looks like a career ending injury....god speed to a quick recovery. we need bud trimmers, they are essential


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Damn....I hope she's ok. That looks like a career ending injury....god speed to a quick recovery. we need bud trimmers, they are essential


Thanks, but she should be all good in time for trim camp (not that she'll volunteer, I can't get her to load her own bowl).

A few weeks ago she had a little fall. It swelled up and bruised up but didn't seem too bad. Swelling was going down bruising was going away but her thumb seemed, not right. 
She got an xray done and found out she fractured her thumb. It was already healing. She would have been fine to let continue to heal but she would've lost some range of motion. So, an hour or less of surgery, 2 pins later... she'll be back in no time. 
Still won't load her own bowls but at least she can start cooking again. 

SH420


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks, but she should be all good in time for trim camp (not that she'll volunteer, I can't get her to load her own bowl).
> 
> A few weeks ago she had a little fall. It swelled up and bruised up but didn't seem too bad. Swelling was going down bruising was going away but her thumb seemed, not right.
> She got an xray done and found out she fractured her thumb. It was already healing. She would have been fine to let continue to heal but she would've lost some range of motion. So, an hour or less of surgery, 2 pins later... she'll be back in no time.
> ...


That's good, trim camp needs cooks too.......There's plenty of trimmers that will load a bowl for a good cook.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> just my luck. the border is closed to non-essential travel


How is a menage non-essential?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Again.... you tell me
> 
> View attachment 4549485
> 
> SH420


Ouch, that looks painful.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2020)

Critical study of Gilead's Covid-19 drug shows patients are responding to treatment, NIH says


A government-run study of Gilead’s remdesivir, perhaps the most closely watched experimental drug to treat the novel coronavirus, showed that the medicine is effective against Covid-19, the disease caused by the virus.




www.statnews.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Seriously? You don't think you tell the guy at the border, you're on your way to have sex with another girl, he's not gonna consider that essential? He's gonna bring you right to my door...
> 
> SH420


lol straight to sex, no dinner and a movie first?



doublejj said:


> trimming weed is essential.....right?


Weed is an essential business here and it doesn't trim itself. 



curious2garden said:


> How is a menage non-essential?


At first glance I read that as menge... can you get any more awesome!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Again.... you tell me
> 
> View attachment 4549485
> 
> SH420


I was waiting for @doublejj to ask if she's left handed.


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2020)

people were talking about bleaching butholes 4 pages back... how can you even tell if they did it if you can't see your own arsehole.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol straight to sex, no dinner and a movie first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wine, dine, and 69.

I got you boo.

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> That's good, trim camp needs cooks too.......There's plenty of trimmers that will load a bowl for a good cook.


She was a little too excited about the prospect of cooking for you guys. Lol.
If you have solid internet and we're still working from home, you might get a cook. The downside, I would tag along. 

SH420


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks, but she should be all good in time for trim camp (not that she'll volunteer, I can't get her to load her own bowl).
> 
> A few weeks ago she had a little fall. It swelled up and bruised up but didn't seem too bad. Swelling was going down bruising was going away but her thumb seemed, not right.
> She got an xray done and found out she fractured her thumb. It was already healing. She would have been fine to let continue to heal but she would've lost some range of motion. So, an hour or less of surgery, 2 pins later... she'll be back in no time.
> ...


a guy from godfathers pizza that use to give me free pizza for his hand stuck in a meat grinder at work. Took off 3 of his fingers and he got a settlement from godfathers and nowjust plays Nintendo all day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

You guys are gonna shit!!! Guess where I was am...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You guys are gonna shit!!! Guess where I was am...View attachment 4549612View attachment 4549613View attachment 4549614


when I saw the tent I was going to say trim camp.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You guys are gonna shit!!! Guess where I was am...View attachment 4549612View attachment 4549613View attachment 4549614


Whazzat?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> when I saw the tent I was going to say trim camp.


Me too!

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2020)

ANC said:


> people were talking about bleaching butholes 4 pages back... how can you even tell if they did it if you can't see your own arsehole.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> when I saw the tent I was going to say trim camp.


Covid camp, next door.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 29, 2020)

I was put on salary, today. I made banana pudding to celebrate.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

Anyone hiring in the weed industry? Will work for bud


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So what about now? I'm sure when the goose refused your bread crumbs you asked if preferred penis instead.
> 
> Actually it's not easy for me to joke around in real life, people seriously think I have a penis fetish
> 
> SH420


I have one weird enough friend I can share jokes with from here, and even he looks at me weird and gets uncomfortable when I make too many dick jokes.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I have one weird enough friend I can share jokes with from here, and even he looks at me weird and gets uncomfortable when I make too many dick jokes.


I have 1 female friend that would fit right in.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Critical study of Gilead's Covid-19 drug shows patients are responding to treatment, NIH says
> 
> 
> A government-run study of Gilead’s remdesivir, perhaps the most closely watched experimental drug to treat the novel coronavirus, showed that the medicine is effective against Covid-19, the disease caused by the virus.
> ...


It would be amazing if an already approved drug could get us back to normal. Dr. Fauci has come out with even stronger support this afternoon stating. "The data shows remdesivir has a clear-cut, significant, positive effect in diminishing the time to recovery. This proves that a drug can block this virus he said, comparing the discovery to the fight for AIDS therapies four decades ago."


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)

ANC said:


> people were talking about bleaching butholes 4 pages back... how can you even tell if they did it if you can't see your own arsehole.


Rear view mirror.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Anyone hiring in the weed industry? Will work for bud


You don’t shower


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

@curious2garden winner winner shrimp dinner

they made me go into THE tent


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You don’t shower


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Anyone hiring in the weed industry? Will work for bud


Just go away already


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Just go away already


ooo


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'd be mortified if anyone I knew saw some of the stuff I've posted here... and I'm not talking about the weed stuff.


Does this mean you will not be sending your latest art project to your mom so she can hang it on her refrigerator?

Kind of like this.


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol straight to sex, no dinner and a movie first?



This makes me think, what will the new catch phrase for sex night be?  

Folks watching so many movies in the past month kind makes "Watch Netflix and chill" blase.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

Guess who has pneumonia and is waiting to take the big ol corona test. Yep


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Guess who has pneumonia and is waiting to take the big ol corona test. Yep


Ouch.

You ever have a pneumonia vaccine? Or you're not old enough yet? 

Good luck with that test. Hope you don't have to wait days to find out. Odds are it's negative.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> You ever have a pneumonia vaccine? Or you're not old enough yet?
> 
> Good luck with that test. Hope you don't have to wait days to find out. Odds are it's negative.


I thought I had it but I guess not.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

Mom and little bro just got neg test results....it was scary for a couple'a days.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I thought I had it but I guess not.


You may have, nothing is 100% guaranteed. But they always say it won't be as bad if you do get it.

I think I've had every vaccine known to man at one time or another.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You may have, nothing is 100% guaranteed. But they always say it won't be as bad if you do get it.
> 
> I think I've had every vaccine known to man at one time or another.


I worked for Sanofi for a few and I thought they gave me every vaccine known to man


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I worked for Sanofi for a few and I thought they gave me every vaccine known to man


I think the Army made up vaccine's to give is for Vietnam....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2020)

Worker at Amazon distribution center in Tracy dies of COVID-19 
*April 29, 7:45 p.m. *A worker at the Amazon distribution center in Tracy has died of COVID-19, a company spokesperson said.








Updates: Newsom to order all beaches and state parks to be closed as of May 1, report says


Nearly 1,800 people were tested for COVID-19 in the small California coastal town of...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Does this mean you will not be sending your latest art project to your mom so she can hang it on her refrigerator?
> 
> Kind of like this.
> 
> ...


Hey you're the one who found the model, I just printed it. Chances aren't very high that I'll be sharing it with my mom. I could probably sneak a couple of the paperclips on their fridge.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Does this mean you will not be sending your latest art project to your mom so she can hang it on her refrigerator?
> 
> Kind of like this.
> 
> ...


that blue one looks painful........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> This makes me think, what will the new catch phrase for sex night be?
> 
> Folks watching so many movies in the past month kind makes "Watch Netflix and chill" blase.View attachment 4549841


IMAX and climax.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> IMAX and climax.


That is excellent; plus rep


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is excellent; plus rep


 I wish I could take credit for that. I saw it on fb


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish I could take credit for that. I saw it on fb


We’ll give you credit for bringing it to us.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> IMAX and climax.


Disney Plus and thrust


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2020)

YouTube and more lube.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 30, 2020)

PornHub for a rub.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2020)

Netfucks


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> IMAX and climax.


In Technicummer and Sin-enema-scope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

Stream and cream


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Disney Plus and thrust


Fapping to Disney is graduate-level perversion.

“and do the other things”


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2020)

LMAO man we are getting cabin fever!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

*US Records 2,502 Coronavirus Deaths In Past 24 Hours: Tracker*




__





US Records 2,502 Coronavirus Deaths In Past 24 Hours: Tracker


The United States recorded 2,502 coronavirus deaths in the past 24 hours, according to the latest real-time tally on Wednesday reported by Johns Hopkins University.




www.barrons.com


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2020)

This is both surprising and scary. On average, CV patients in MA have only 2 close contact associations. Yet, they are still getting sick. Either they aren't being completely honest with where they have been (maybe a hidden lifestyle with frequent contacts) or it is a lot easier to get environmentally than thought.









MA Coronavirus Patients Have 2 Close Contacts On Average: State


The state's contact tracing program has found that on average coronavirus patients only have two close contacts, far fewer than expected.




patch.com


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

*Top coronavirus model predicts 100,000 Americans dead by the end of this summer's first wave *

The MOBS model from the Network Science Institute at Northeastern University also estimates that there will be about 89,000 deaths by mid-May if stay-at-home orders remain in place. 
That death toll would increase to over one million in an unmitigated scenario, according to the projections that are among those used by the CDC to forecast the pandemic.








Top COVID-19 model predicts 100,000 dead by end of summer


The MOBS model from the Network Science Institute at Northeastern University also estimates that there will be about 89,000 deaths by mid-May if stay-at-home orders remain in place.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

This is My Congressman....
COVID-19 Debrief, Restart Briefing.....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=236591820761751


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> This is My Congressman....
> COVID-19 Debrief, Restart Briefing.....
> 
> 
> ...


He needs a tricorne.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> He needs a tricorne.


? At a loss.... Ok I Googled it. I Agree!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> ? At a loss.... Ok I Googled it. I Agree!


3 pointed hat, circa 1770


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> From my cousin in law, from his backyard
> View attachment 4531445
> 
> SH420


The Colorado Springs AFB did one with 8 jets along the front range here in Colorado just last week. pretty cool!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 3 pointed hat, circa 1770



Works either way, Pirate Hat, Patriot? This Guy was a Navy SEAL Lt. Commander... BMF'r. Watch for Him on the 2024 Ballot...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

greg nr said:


> This is both surprising and scary. On average, CV patients in MA have only 2 close contact associations. Yet, they are still getting sick. Either they aren't being completely honest with where they have been (maybe a hidden lifestyle with frequent contacts) or it is a lot easier to get environmentally than thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are concerned about actual aerosolization.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Works either way, Pirate Hat, Patriot? This Guy was a Navy SEAL Lt. Commander... BMF'r. Watch for Him on the 2024 Ballot...


Wow, you'd think someone with that on his CV would have heard of the PDB.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, you'd think someone with that on his CV would have heard of the PDB.



That's not what I think at all... Calm Down.. Let it cool off lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, you'd think someone with that on his CV would have heard of the PDB.


What is PDB?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

I think I may have accidently slipped into the Let's Hate on Republican thread.. Sorry I'll see My way to the door...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I think I may have accidently slipped into the Let's Hate on Republican thread.. Sorry I'll see My way to the door...


I have no political affiliation. Unfortunately I have a medical education and we are currently in a disaster that has cost thousands of lives needlessly. There was evidence that this was coming. In an abundance of caution all we had to do was lay in a massive amount of PPE that was available at the time. This is a disaster that did not have to be this bad.



Laughing Grass said:


> What is PDB?











What is the PDB?


The PDB has been presented in some form to the president since 1946, when President Harry S. Truman received the Daily Summary. Over the years, the PD...




www.intelligence.gov


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have no political affiliation. Unfortunately I have a medical education and we are currently in a disaster that has cost thousands of lives needlessly. There was evidence that this was coming. In an abundance of caution all we had to do was lay in a massive amount of PPE that was available at the time. This is a disaster that did not have to be this bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have been to the ER's, noone is there.....Billions of $$$$'s on testing sites that noone has to visit. We all know what's up. May I Leave now?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> ......snip...... We all know what's up. .......snip......


What do we all know is up and who are we?


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What do we all know is up and who are we?


what have you learned is going on behind the scenes of covid 19? It sounds like a conspiracy. I’m not on social media and no tv so I don’t know


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What do we all know is up and who are we?



I have regulars that are ER nurses and they are collecting unemployment. Had 2 friends die, 3 on the last month. One was an overdose and the other was beat to death. Cause of death? COVID 19.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

The other guy, awesome human. He was a lineman and cut a 65k volt cable and it bounced back into his face.... He will be missed most.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I have regulars that are ER nurses and they are collecting unemployment. Had 2 friends die, 3 on the last month. One was an overdose and the other was beat to death. Cause of death? COVID 19.


I'm very sorry about the loss of your friends. It's hard to lose people we care about.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

*'There's No Way We Can Bury or Cremate Them Fast Enough'*


NEW YORK — The 40-foot trailer has been there for weeks, parked outside the Leo F. Kearns Funeral Home in Queens. Its refrigerator hums in an alley next to a check-cashing establishment. Thirty-six bodies, one atop the other, are stacked on shelves inside.








'There's No Way We Can Bury or Cremate Them Fast Enough'


NEW YORK — The 40-foot trailer has been there for weeks, parked outside the Leo F....




www.sfgate.com


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 30, 2020)

I've had a multitude of coworkers get this, 6 of whom got it from the same patient, shared exposure episode (intubation with no filter). At the time we weren't filtering but you can bet your ass we are now! One of my friends was admitted to ICU, but she came off the vent after 2.5wks and is still recovering slowly. The number of deaths I've personally witnessed directly related to COVID-19 here in Michigan, even at my small hospital, are no small number. 

Yesterday I went to the local gun shop with my mask on and this gentlemen wanted to argue with me about whether covid is real or not (he hasn't "seen" it). I guess it may seem like a ghost unless you've actually seen it, dealt with it, fought it, or felt it in your life. I remember seeing the first chest XR and CT scans and thinking , oh shit what is this? That was mid to late-February or so, back when we had a relatively small number of deaths. It's been 2 months and look where we are. I'm so thankful we have this shelter in place order because I know that the cases would've skyrocketed otherwise. But still, we haven't gained control.

Meanwhile, I've had the same N95 mask at work for over 45 days; what used to be considered disposable is now indispensable!

Stay safe y'all.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

a senile fungus said:


> I've had a multitude of coworkers get this, 6 of whom got it from the same patient, shared exposure episode (intubation with no filter). At the time we weren't filtering but you can bet your ass we are now! One of my friends was admitted to ICU, but she came off the vent after 2.5wks and is still recovering slowly. The number of deaths I've personally witnessed directly related to COVID-19 here in Michigan, even at my small hospital, are no small number.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the local gun shop with my mask on and this gentlemen wanted to argue with me about whether covid is real or not (he hasn't "seen" it). I guess it may seem like a ghost unless you've actually seen it, dealt with it, fought it, or felt it in your life. I remember seeing the first chest XR and CT scans and thinking , oh shit what is this? That was mid to late-February or so, back when we had a relatively small number of deaths. It's been 2 months and look where we are. I'm so thankful we have this shelter in place order because I know that the cases would've skyrocketed otherwise. But still, we haven't gained control.
> 
> ...


Stay safe ASF and always good to see you.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

Calm Down Ya'll..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 30, 2020)

yours truly is sitting in an isolation ward awaiting the coronavirus test results. Won’t know for another 24 hours. What I do know is I have double pneumonia. Loaded up with antibiotics and steroids.

These nurses here are terrified of what’s going to happen.

There has been a coronavirus break out in a prison not too far from here. The prisoners are next-door to me and they take up six rooms on my hallway. There are corrections officers all over the place. Some of them aren’t even wearing masks.

You guys can think it’s crazy. Go ahead and think there’s nothing going on. I’m here to tell you it’s for real.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2020)

Anyone hear from the good captain? Its been a while since he got sick and went off line......

Could be any of us. Just hoping its not him.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

only in California.....
*$2 million worth of Wagyu steaks donated to San Francisco food banks, nonprofits*
SAN FRANCISCO -- Snake River Farms of Idaho donated 35,000 Wagyu steaks to a number of small nonprofits in San Francisco Wednesday, a donation worth $2 million. 








$2 million worth of Wagyu steaks donated to San Francisco food banks, nonprofits


Snake River Farms of Idaho donated 35,000 Wagyu steaks to San Francisco food banks and non-profits, a donation worth $2 million.




abc13.com


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> only in California.....
> *$2 million worth of Wagyu steaks donated to San Francisco food banks, nonprofits*
> SAN FRANCISCO -- Snake River Farms of Idaho donated 35,000 Wagyu steaks to a number of small nonprofits in San Francisco Wednesday, a donation worth $2 million.
> 
> ...


damn homeless; always taking the best of everything.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

*Maryland governor orders National Guard to protect 500,000 coronavirus tests at a secret location after they were flown in from South Korea amid fears federal government will try to CONFISCATE them *
Governor of Maryland Larry Hogan revealed Thursday that the state's National Guard is protecting 500,000 coronavirus tests flown in from South Korea at a secret location over concerns that the federal government will interfere and confiscate them. 








National Guard protecting tests from federal government in Maryland


Maryland Governor Larry Hogan said he had concerns the federal government would interfere and confiscate a shipment of 500,000 coronavirus tests.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

US Coronavirus cases top 1 million....








United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

Houston reopens Monday.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

'FIGHTER TO THE END' *Ex-military cop dies of coronavirus after asking Ross Kemp to film him in ICU to show ‘just how cruel Covid-19 is’*










Ex-military cop dies of coronavirus after asking Ross Kemp to film him in ICU to show 'just how cruel Covid-19 is'


A BRAVE ex-serviceman filmed as part of a new Ross Kemp documentary showing the horrors of coronavirus has died. Paul Breeze, a retired military police officer, asked to be filmed as part of the IT…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Had 2 friends die, 3 on the last month. One was an overdose and the other was beat to death. Cause of death? COVID 19.


that didn’t happen. You’re making it up


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

Future Covid patients protesting at the Ca. capitol. Hope they have good health insurance because none of them have masks.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 1, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> that didn’t happen. You’re making it up


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2020)

I’m just getting sicker. Still waiting for the results.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2020)

jamz420 said:


> Medical strains on deck wickr...silkstreet or kik..budbagg


Fucker reported


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> ..........snip.......... *I’m not on social media *and no tv so I don’t know


Guess where you're posting


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Guess where you're posting


where?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

SOCIAL MEDIA !!


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> SOCIAL MEDIA !!


Whoa


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Whoa


Lol - wonder who this potential sock is.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - wonder who this potential sock is.


Singlemalt was saying he reminded him of Drowning Man.




__





Random Jabber Jibber thread


Ahhh thank you, for a moment I went batshit! Just a moment? :eyesmoke:



rollitup.org


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 1, 2020)

High Ya'll


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2020)

NEGATIVE


----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> High Ya'll
> View attachment 4552241





*IMAGINE WASHINGTON WITHOUT MITCH MCCONNELL.*
Let's make it happen.
Amy McGrath is ready to change Washington and give Kentuckians back their voice. But to defeat Mitch McConnell and his special interest friends, she’ll need this team to have her back every step of the way.








Imagine Washington without Mitch McConnell. Let's Make It Happen. - Amy McGrath for Senate


Amy McGrath is ready to change Washington and give Kentuckians back their voice. But to defeat Mitch McConnell and his special interest friends, she’ll need this team to have her back every step of the way. Are you in?




amymcgrath.com


----------



## Metasynth (May 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> NEGATIVE


If you were a man, I'd suggest we touch tips now!! I offer my highest salute!



Seriously....Hugs!!


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> High Ya'll
> View attachment 4552241


Nah.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4552404
> View attachment 4552406



There aren't many other places left where bat fucking is legal. Gotta take advantage of that shit...


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 2, 2020)

Thank you all.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thank you all.


Just out of curiosity, how bad was the test?

I'd be pretty squeamish about a foot long Q-tip shoved up into my sinuses and swirled around in there. That can't feel good.

Do they at least give you a line of coke first to numb that shit out?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 2, 2020)

also rearrange letters it says Acorn 



BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4553237


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> also rearrange letters it says Acorn


no it doesn't


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> NEGATIVE


Wow that’s good news , I hope you feel better soon. It’s been a hell of a year for you and....... it breaks my heart to see the hits just keep on coming.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 2, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Wow that’s good news , I hope you feel better soon. It’s been a hell of a year for you and....... it breaks my heart to see the hits just keep on coming.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 3, 2020)

​


----------



## greg nr (May 3, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (May 3, 2020)

Example of typical clickbait article title. You expect a reasoned scientific analysis, and all you get is opinion. Frustrating. But typical for small midwestern media.

https://this.kiji.is/629131615010112609?c=592622757532812385


----------



## greg nr (May 3, 2020)

Oh, and this is me when my wife says we need something from the store (she is the designated survivor)......


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 3, 2020)

In trying times like these, I can't hep but wonder how @Princess ODanksta is doing...


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> In trying times like these, I can't hep but wonder how @Princess ODanksta is doing...


He did social distancing before it was cool


----------



## greg nr (May 3, 2020)

This is a pic from a recent COVID Shutdown protest. The red hatters were told they couldn't bring their guns. So this is what they brought.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m just getting sicker. Still waiting for the results.


sweetie I'm prayin for you...you're gonna be fine.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> This is a pic from a recent COVID Shutdown protest. The red hatters were told they couldn't bring their guns. So this is what they brought.


I keep thinking that middle one with some butter and garlic ...


----------



## greg nr (May 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I keep thinking that middle one with some butter and garlic ...


Maybe that's what right side dude has in his ammo holder? KY, butter, and garlic....


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2020)

*The US just reported its deadliest day for coronavirus patients as states reopen, according to WHO*

The U.S. saw 2,909 people die of Covid-19 in 24 hours, according to the data, which was collected as of 4 a.m. ET on Friday. That’s the highest daily Covid-19 death toll in the U.S. yet, based on a CNBC analysis of the WHO’s daily Covid-19 situation reports








The US just reported its deadliest day for coronavirus patients as states reopen, according to WHO


Dozens of states have unveiled reopening plans and several, including Georgia, South Carolina, Tennessee and Texas, have already begun to allow nonessential retailers to reopen.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 3, 2020)

Irish dig deep to support virus-hit native Americans, repaying 150-year-old debt


Donations to native American tribes who have been badly hit by the coronavirus crisis are flooding in from Ireland as they repay a debt dating back to the 19th-century famine. At least 41 people have fallen victim to Covid-19 in the Navajo nation, with the spike in cases partly attributed to a...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> In trying times like these, I can't hep but wonder how @Princess ODanksta is doing...


----------



## doublejj (May 4, 2020)

*A woman, her brother and their mother, all lost to covid-19*








A woman, her brother and their mother, all lost to covid-19


Having already tended to one burial, and with two more to arrange, Shanta Leake-Cherry...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

dumbasses


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> dumbasses


Lol you guys got those people too


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> dumbasses


Bunch of toilet lickers

SH420


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol you guys got those people too
> View attachment 4554831


Yea we have all the same crazies... they just get less air time here. We banned 1,500 assault type guns last week and you gotta hear the babies crying on TV.



shrxhky420 said:


> Bunch of toilet lickers
> 
> SH420


They autotuned our premier calling them yahoos lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Bunch of toilet lickers
> 
> SH420


They are all over the damn place:

May 1st in Paso Robles, not a fucking mask to be seen


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> They are all over the damn place:
> View attachment 4554898View attachment 4554900


Maybe I'm the stoopid one, I just don't get why people are so eager to kill themselves. Maybe I drank too much koolaid when I was a kid?

So many thoughts 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Recovered patients who tested positive for COVID-19 likely not reinfected


This phenomenon is likely due to the shortcomings of the coronavirus test, experts say




www.livescience.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> They are all over the damn place:
> View attachment 4554898View attachment 4554900
> May 1st in Paso Robles, not a fucking mask to be seen


Wow how many people were there. I was reading that some cities in the US dropped the mask requirement because employees at stores were being threatened. 

This morning I saw that Pegasus bar is likely going to close because of covid. My friends and I would often meet there before hitting up the clubs. The emergency benefits for landlords isn't working here. The rent benefit covers up to 75% of a stores rent while they're shutdown. Land owners don't seem very motivated to sign up and are instead going after lease holders for the entire amount owing. We're not going to have any night clubs by the time this is over.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Maybe I'm the stoopid one, I just don't get why people are so eager to kill themselves. Maybe I drank too much koolaid when I was a kid?
> 
> So many thoughts
> 
> SH420


I think it's denial, won't happen to them. Of course when it does or someone close to them then they'll get serious, or not while the body count racks up


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Maybe I'm the stoopid one, I just don't get why people are so eager to kill themselves. Maybe I drank too much koolaid when I was a kid?
> 
> So many thoughts
> 
> SH420


I don’t get it....but I’m not mad about it either. Sort of Darwinism?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I think it's denial, won't happen to them. Of course when it does or someone close to them then they'll get serious, or not while the body count racks up


Boris Johnson was a good example of that. He was bragging about shaking hands with everyone prior to his infection. Now that the air has been let out of his braggadocio he's behaving with a bit more seriousness.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Boris Johnson was a good example of that. He was bragging about shaking hands with everyone prior to his infection. Now that the air has been let out of his braggadocio he's behaving with a bit more seriousness.


He and wife had a baby last week, they named him after the doctor who saved his life.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Wow how many people were there*. I was reading that some cities in the US dropped the mask requirement because employees at stores were being threatened.
> 
> This morning I saw that Pegasus bar is likely going to close because of covid. My friends and I would often meet there before hitting up the clubs. The emergency benefits for landlords isn't working here. The rent benefit covers up to 75% of a stores rent while they're shutdown. Land owners don't seem very motivated to sign up and are instead going after lease holders for the entire amount owing. We're not going to have any night clubs by the time this is over.


500 people at the Paso Robles protest, population (201 of 32100. Paso also has highest Covid rate in the county of San Luis Obispo, likely from the wine tourists


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Boris Johnson was a good example of that. He was bragging about shaking hands with everyone prior to his infection. Now that the air has been let out of his braggadocio he's behaving with a bit more seriousness.


So what we need is for dear leader to get it? Maybe Pence got it when he went to the mayo clinic... doubt it considering it's all a hoax. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I don’t get it....but I’m not mad about it either. Sort of Darwinism?


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4554907
> View attachment 4554908


Ruh roh raggy.....



People are pretty amazing sometimes...in just the worst way. I’m buying a house out in the woods this month....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 500 people at the Paso Robles protest, population (201 of 32100. Paso also has highest Covid rate in the county of San Luis Obispo, likely from the wine tourists


That's nuts, it's like they're trying to get infected. We only had 100 and they were social distancing for the most part... despite their signs.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2020)

​


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's nuts, it's like they're trying to get infected. We only had 100 and they were social distancing for the most part... despite their signs.


My puppy also isn’t into social distancing. She’s real dumb though.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> My puppy also isn’t into social distancing. She’s real dumb though. View attachment 4554949


Ahhh so sweet, how old?


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh so sweet, how old?


5 months


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's nuts, it's like they're trying to get infected. We only had 100 and they were social distancing for the most part... despite their signs.


Looks like at least one is ready for some post- protest hockey


----------



## greg nr (May 4, 2020)

For the most part, these "events" are staged by astro-turf political organizers from way out of state. They push it hard on every social media outlet they can post to. Even so, they attract very few people. 

What they are designed to attract are the media, who like to interview the dumbest rocks they can find (not hard really). The media ends up covering every even like it is a massive wave, when really it's just a handful of dead enders keeping socially distant. Many wear masks.

This "opposition" is big nothing burger. Don't waste your cycles on it, except to tell politicians it is a very loud micro-minority that should be ignored.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Looks like at least one is ready for some post- protest hockey


betcha she knows how to throw a body check.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2020)

Why does that say 'snubbed? Should say 'Remaining safe'.

Be a while yet. All the hunting camps up north are good though, where nobody lives. Lol.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 4, 2020)

I’m rich


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4555173
> Why does that say 'snubbed? Should say 'Remaining safe'.
> View attachment 4555176
> Be a while yet. All the hunting camps up north are good though, where nobody lives. Lol.


I'm from a dark county.. glad my family is staying inside


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

No gyms until July 1st at the earliest  And you're going to have to make appointments? 









GoodLife Gyms Across In Canada May Ask Members To Make Appointments From Now On


The gym hopes it'll be safe to reopen in July.




www.narcity.com


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No gyms until July 1st at the earliest  And you're going to have to make appointments?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need a gym. Just walk around boxing nothing and chase some chickens around like Rocky IV


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

There are stupid people everywhere.


Heavysmoker86 said:


> I’m rich


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> breaks


Shh don’t say that word. Sore subject


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You don't need a gym. Just walk around boxing nothing and chase some chickens around like Rocky IV


I've been making do as best I can at home. Just hard to get motivated when you're surrounded by distractions.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been making do as best I can at home. Just hard to get motivated when you're surrounded by distractions.


Oh I got you. But be prepared for a hard grueling workout. It's intense. Instant gains.


----------



## greg nr (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been making do as best I can at home. Just hard to get motivated when you're surrounded by distractions.



I remember when I qualified as a distraction. Now I'm just an annoyance.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

Wow


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I remember when I qualified as a distraction. Now I'm just an annoyance.


Distraction Emeritus


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Oh I got you. But be prepared for a hard grueling workout. It's intense. Instant gains.


where's the leotards and leg warmers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2020)

Lol. They painted green arrows on the floor in Giant Eagle so you don't pass people. I learned how to follow green arrows in first grade.

I guess a lot of people never went to first grade here.

Some stupid lady was literally stuck at the end of an aisle today. She said she wanted to go the other way when I came within 6 feet of her.

I asked her if it was too hard to follow the first grade arrow system and she got mad. Lol.

How hard can it be?


----------



## greg nr (May 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. They painted green arrows on the floor in Giant Eagle so you don't pass people. I learned how to follow green arrows in first grade.
> 
> I guess a lot of people never went to first grade here.
> 
> ...


About as hard as thinking, which seems impossible for many since the virus hit in early 2017.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

greg nr said:


> About as hard as thinking, which seems impossible for many since the virus hit in early 2017.


ooh i had a thought about that ... oh dang what was it


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> There are stupid people everywhere.


Hola 


greg nr said:


> I remember when I qualified as a distraction. Now I'm just an annoyance.


My dingaling is a distraction, my personality...an annoyance. According to the women in my life.


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Hola
> 
> My dingaling is a distraction, my personality...an annoyance. According to the women in my life.


Whats good dude, long time no see. Still in LA? Lets do some social distancing together...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Hola
> 
> My dingaling is a distraction, my personality...an annoyance. According to the women in my life.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4555502


----------



## BarnBuster (May 5, 2020)

​


----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been making do as best I can at home. Just hard to get motivated when you're surrounded by distractions.


This is where we step up and help each other out. I will host daily Zoom meetings and be your personal trainer. From my many years of experience I can tell you that exercising without those pesky clothes on does wonders for your body. I shall get the meeting id ready. In the meantime send me some pm's of you in your previously recommended workout attire. Together we can do this!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

neosapien said:


> This is where we step up and help each other out. I will host daily Zoom meetings and be your personal trainer. From my many years of experience I can tell you that exercising without those pesky clothes on does wonders for your body. I shall get the meeting id ready. In the meantime send me some pm's of you in your previously recommended workout attire. Together we can do this!


I sent you my pics......plz respond.


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I sent you my pics......plz respond.


Needs more cockbell.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I sent you my pics......plz respond.


send a slo-mo video of you doing naked squats and burpies.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> send a slo-mo video of you doing naked squats and burpies.


That's exactly what I sent him............still haven't heard anything back! I think he's just pulling a fast one


----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> send a slo-mo video of you doing naked squats and burpies.


How'd you know what I was into!?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's exactly what I sent him............still haven't heard anything back! I think he's just pulling a fast one


pulling something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

neosapien said:


> How'd you know what I was into!?


gmta?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> gmta?


You've got mail.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You've got mail.


lol I share all nudes with the class.


----------



## Milovan1 (May 5, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2585417141563327


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 5, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

Drive-Thru Strip Club Serves Up Sexy (And Safe) Solution For Coronavirus Blues


Lucky Devil Lounge in Oregon has come up with yet another innovative, fun and sexy idea to keep income — and customers — coming during the pandemic.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2020)

*A mutant coronavirus has emerged, even more contagious than the original, study says*
Scientists have identified a new strain of the coronavirus that has become dominant worldwide and appears to be more contagious than the versions that spread in the early days of the COVID-19 pandemic, according to a new study led by scientists at Los Alamos National Laboratory. 








A mutant coronavirus has emerged, even more contagious than the original, study says


Scientists have identified a new strain of the coronavirus that has become dominant...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I share all nudes with the class.


LOL Makin a long story short but.......I mooned my buddy screwin around at his shop. Well someone took a picture and I didn't know it and to bust my balls it always hung on the side of his tool box........well a few years later he got interviewed and was in a mag. The picture they took was him sitting there......next to the pic......That fucker! LOL probably why he was my best man at my wedding. So yeah my ass has been around........


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Makin a long story short but.......I mooned my buddy screwin around at his shop. Well someone took a picture and I didn't know it and to bust my balls it always hung on the side of his tool box........well a few years later he got interviewed and was in a mag. The picture they took was him sitting there......next to the pic......That fucker! LOL probably why he was my best man at my wedding. So yeah my ass has been around........


And they didn't blur the photo? I'm copying this chick next time someone sends one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Drive-Thru Strip Club Serves Up Sexy (And Safe) Solution For Coronavirus Blues
> 
> 
> Lucky Devil Lounge in Oregon has come up with yet another innovative, fun and sexy idea to keep income — and customers — coming during the pandemic.
> ...


that's too steampunk-madmaxish. I don't wanna live in that world.


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's too steampunk-madmaxish. I don't wanna live in that world.


You would not enjoy Burningman then.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> And they didn't blur the photo? I'm copying this chick next time someone sends one.


LOL no it wasn't caught....it was with a few other things and kind of mixed in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You would not enjoy Burningman then.....


I'd for sure do burning man. At least there you can touch and be touched


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

My son in law works at Burning Man every year, porta potties and stuff.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd for sure do burning man. At least there you can touch and be touched


I don't know any strip clubs that allow touching.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't know any strip clubs that allow touching.


Really? I've never been to a strip club in the US. We did a pub crawl to most of the strip clubs here on my birthday. Lots of touchy touchy going on. No mauling of course, but harmless touching didn't seem taboo if it wasn't unwanted.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> My son in law works at Burning Man every year, porta potties and stuff.


Hmmm, workin the porta potties @ Burning Man?

I hesitate to speculate.


----------



## greg nr (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't know any strip clubs that allow touching.


Back in the day, it was everywhere. Kissing, putting money directly into the purse, and all kinds of wankery. I heard RI even had mini whore houses going in the clubs because there was a quirk in the law that allowed prostitution in a private setting. Only street walking was technically against the law. Can't confirm it, but it was all over the press when they moved to close the loop hole.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Really? I've never been to a strip club in the US. We did a pub crawl to most of the strip clubs here on my birthday. Lots of touchy touchy going on. No mauling of course, but harmless touching didn't seem taboo if it wasn't unwanted.


Touching is definitely not allowed here, but neither is head in the private dance room. As long as it wasn’t unwanted


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd for sure do burning man. At least there you can touch and be touched


Burningman is only 4hrs from our farm. Many of the trimmers come directly from Burningman to trim camp...


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hmmm, workin the porta potties @ Burning Man?
> 
> I hesitate to speculate.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4556310


He makes a shitload (yeah I went there) of money over there, at least compared to working locally. Technically he is working 24/7 so they have to pony up for the time.


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> He makes a shitload (yeah I went there) of money over there, at least compared to working locally. Technically he is working 24/7 so they have to pony up for the time.


not this year......Cancelled


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> not this year......Cancelled


I know, no painted bodies parading around.


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know, no painted bodies parading around.


I've spent hrs watching the live feed......for science


----------



## MrZoot420 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 5, 2020)

Woke up @ 0600 smoked a few bowls and drank some coffee, Saw a Eastern Coral Snake crossing the yard. I've caught them several times and relocated this certain one a week ago. Flip flops and cut offs..... I had heard that they were very poisonous like Mamba or Cobra but had never been bitten by one. Well my Dumbass got hit on one toe and 2 fingers. No antivenom and I'm pretty hard to kill. I left the CCU in 2 hour's. They wanted to watch me for 24 for a study on eastern Coral Snakes. Feels like someone crushed my fingers and toe with a 10lb hammer..... I told the ol Lady to make sure I didn't end up with a COVID Tag.....


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2020)

72,000 Deaths in the US....and counting


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Woke up @ 0600 smoked a few bowls and drank some coffee, Saw a Eastern Coral Snake crossing the yard. I've caught them several times and relocated this certain one a week ago. Flip flops and cut offs..... I had heard that they were very poisonous like Mamba or Cobra but had never been bitten by one. Well my Dumbass got hit on one toe and 2 fingers. No antivenom and I'm pretty hard to kill. I left the CCU in 2 hour's. They wanted to watch me for 24 for a study on eastern Coral Snakes. Feels like someone crushed my fingers and toe with a 10lb hammer..... I told the ol Lady to make sure I didn't end up with a COVID Tag.....


Neurotoxic venom is nothing to fuck around with.
Monitor & stay well - hoping for dry strikes but it sounds like you got some.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2020)

​


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 72,000 Deaths in the US....and counting


I saw a CDC update yesterday that was half that. Said all these reported deaths being blamed on covid wasn’t actually the case. I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Neurotoxic venom is nothing to fuck around with.
> Monitor & stay well - hoping for dry strikes but it sounds like you got some.



Feel like I have broken bones but I'll be ok, almost 24 hrs now. Lots of Shatter lol.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I saw a CDC update yesterday that was half that. Said all these reported deaths being blamed on covid wasn’t actually the case. I’ll see if I can find it.



2 of My friends were COD COVID but they changed one to overdose yesterday.


----------



## greg nr (May 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I saw a CDC update yesterday that was half that. Said all these reported deaths being blamed on covid wasn’t actually the case. I’ll see if I can find it.


The CDC is broken. 

Sure, if someone dies and they have multiple causes of death (heart attack, lung failure, kidney failure, etc,) BUT they test positive they are listed as a COVID death. Duuuh. It's what the presumptive cause of the heart or other organ failure was. The person would still be among us if they hadn't contracted it.

It's kind of like saying someone shot in the heart died of heart failure. They did, but that's not exactly accurate.

It's political BS that they want to say that. It's a much easier case to make to say the number is under reported because so little testing is available.

Trump doesn't want anyone to trust anything the gov't has to say, so he is destroying their ability to say anything truthful. Don't buy into it. It's all him. It can change.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

greg nr said:


> The CDC is broken.
> 
> Sure, if someone dies and they have multiple causes of death (heart attack, lung failure, kidney failure, etc,) BUT they test positive they are listed as a COVID death. Duuuh. It's what the presumptive cause of the heart or other organ failure was. The person would still be among us if they hadn't contracted it.
> 
> ...


I never listen to politicians. Especially this prez. I get what you are saying.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 6, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Woke up @ 0600 smoked a few bowls and drank some coffee, Saw a Eastern Coral Snake crossing the yard. I've caught them several times and relocated this certain one a week ago. Flip flops and cut offs..... I had heard that they were very poisonous like Mamba or Cobra but had never been bitten by one. Well my Dumbass got hit on one toe and 2 fingers. No antivenom and I'm pretty hard to kill. I left the CCU in 2 hour's. They wanted to watch me for 24 for a study on eastern Coral Snakes. Feels like someone crushed my fingers and toe with a 10lb hammer..... I told the ol Lady to make sure I didn't end up with a COVID Tag.....


What happened to the snake?


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2020)

greg nr said:


> The CDC is broken.
> 
> Sure, if someone dies and they have multiple causes of death (heart attack, lung failure, kidney failure, etc,) BUT they test positive they are listed as a COVID death. Duuuh. It's what the presumptive cause of the heart or other organ failure was. The person would still be among us if they hadn't contracted it.
> 
> ...


Well said, essentially passive aggressively suppress testing and this summer will simply be an uptick in deaths from pneumonia. Voila, Covid miraculously went away as predicted by The Great Pumpkin.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Woke up @ 0600 smoked a few bowls and drank some coffee, Saw a Eastern Coral Snake crossing the yard. I've caught them several times and relocated this certain one a week ago. Flip flops and cut offs..... I had heard that they were very poisonous like Mamba or Cobra but had never been bitten by one. Well my Dumbass got hit on one toe and 2 fingers. No antivenom and I'm pretty hard to kill. I left the CCU in 2 hour's. They wanted to watch me for 24 for a study on eastern Coral Snakes. Feels like someone crushed my fingers and toe with a 10lb hammer..... I told the ol Lady to make sure I didn't end up with a COVID Tag.....


Feel better


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2020)

*May 5, 2020 - Daily Update*
*This Daily Update (Monday through Friday) will share important news, information and resources related to how we are battling and getting through the coronavirus pandemic. We are here for you. #SBCountyTogether*​



*Daily Stats*
*2,329 Confirmed Cases (up 6.7% from previous day)
101 Deaths (up 4.1% from previous day) 
24,413 Tested (up 6.6% from the previous day)*



*Testing Locations Week of May 4, 2020*
Monday through Friday – Arrowhead Regional Medical Center
400 N. Pepper Ave., Colton
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, call 1-855-422-8029

Monday through Friday – SAC Health Systems (_IEHP Members only_)
250 South G Street, San Bernardino
9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, call (909) 771-2911

Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday – MCH Rural Health Clinic
29099 Hospital Road, Lake Arrowhead
8:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. Appointment ONLY, call (909) 336-9715

Wednesday, May 6 – Barstow Sports Park
2800 Mayor Katy Pkwy., Barstow
10:00 a.m. to 2:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, at
http://sbcovid19.com/community-drive-through-events/

Wednesday, May 6 – IEHP Community Resource Center
12353 Mariposa Road, Victorville
10:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, call (909) 771-2911

Thursday, May 7 – County Public Health
172 W. 3rd St., San Bernardino
10:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. Appointment only
http://sbcovid19.com/ or (909) 387-3911

Thursday, May 7 – IEHP Community Resource Center
12353 Mariposa Road, Victorville
10:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, call (909) 771-2911

Thursday, May 7 – Azure Hills SDA Church
22623 Barton Road, Grand Terrace
10:00 a.m. to 2:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, at
https://bit.ly/3dmHnQK​*STATE TESTING LOCATIONS AND INFORMATION*
Monday through Friday – State of California
Victor Valley College, 18422 Bear Valley Road, Victorville
7:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, visit
* https://lhi.care/covidtesting* or call 888-634-1123

Monday through Friday (May 8 – May 29) – State of California
Victorville Activities Center, 15075 Hesperia Rd., Victorville
7:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, visit
*https://lhi.care/covidtesting* or call 888-634-1123

Wednesday and Thursday
(May 6 - May 7, for first responders, health care workers and government employees ONLY) – State of California
Victorville Activities Center, 15075 Hesperia Rd., Victorville
7:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, visit
*https://lhi.care/covidtesting* or call 888-634-1123

Wednesday through Sunday (May 6-May 10)
Columbia Middle School, 14409 Aster Rd., Adelanto
7:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. Appointment ONLY, visit
*https://lhi.care/covidtesting* or call 888-634-1123

County Public Health is also conducting testing at select nursing facilities for at-risk seniors living at those facilities. At all testing locations, people age 65 and older as well as healthcare or public safety workers can get tested even if they are not experiencing any symptoms. This is in addition to residents who are experiencing at least one COVID-19 symptom (fever, cough, or shortness of breath).






COVID-19 - San Bernardino County


What you need to know about. COVID-19 Surveillance Dashboard, Drive-Through Events, FAQs, & County Department Contact Information.




sbcovid19.com


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I saw a CDC update yesterday that was half that. Said all these reported deaths being blamed on covid wasn’t actually the case. I’ll see if I can find it.


It may have been "provisional" deaths. Those deaths are counted when the death certificates are finally issued after a week or two.




__





Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


National Center for Health Statistics




www.cdc.gov


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> What happened to the snake?



He's no longer with Us!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> He's no longer with Us!


Covid got him too


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Covid got him too



The Large Lesbian Sheriff Deputy took Him out back when they realized I had brought a live Coral Snake in ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> The Large Lesbian Sheriff Deputy took Him out back when they realized I had brought a live Coral Snake in ...


Does lesbianism correlate with snake hate?


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Well said, essentially passive aggressively suppress testing and this summer will simply be an uptick in deaths from pneumonia. Voila, Covid miraculously went away as predicted by The Great Pumpkin.


Novel cures are being discovered all the time

*Three Russian doctors have fallen from hospital windows in two weeks, amid reports of dire conditions*


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I saw a CDC update yesterday that was half that. Said all these reported deaths being blamed on covid wasn’t actually the case. I’ll see if I can find it.


*What Is the Real Coronavirus Toll in Each State?*


Methodology
Total death numbers are from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Coronavirus death numbers are from the New York Times database of reports from state and local health agencies and hospitals. Covid-19 deaths for New York City are from the city health department. Covid-19 deaths include both confirmed and probable deaths from the virus.
Expected deaths were calculated with a simple model based on the number of all-cause deaths from 2015 to 2019 released by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, adjusted to account for trends, like population changes, over time.
Excess death numbers are rounded.


----------



## greg nr (May 6, 2020)

Rounded.... as in changed for no particularly good reason to protect the idiot


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2020)

Annie,
Can you please comment on this - I am the first to admit that I am not medically trained & conflicting info is confusing.
It sounds legit but I am unsure of the science behind the claims.
TY.






If I missed a discussion earlier on this I apologize.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2020)

I just saw a Murder Hornet get it’s ass kicked by a Mosquito. Welcome to Texas.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)

Hardware stores and nurseries are opening here starting this weekend and it sounds like they'll start opening parks by the 23rd.


----------



## greg nr (May 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hardware stores and nurseries are opening here starting this weekend and it sounds like they'll start opening parks by the 23rd.


Those were tagged as critical businesses here so they have been open all along. The private nurseries were only doing call ahead orders with curb side pickup, but they were open. And the big box stores have been mobbed with all the gardeners trying to establish new gardens.

But they may have to go back. We may get snow or a heavy frost this weekend. Not good for summer plants most people plant when they first start gardening. Really messed up weather predicted this year. It's coming true. Hurricane season will be interesting.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hardware stores and nurseries are opening here starting this weekend and it sounds like they'll start opening parks by the 23rd.


The hardware store is a pain by me. I try to support local as much as I can but this curb side pickup and having them shop for me. I needed a dehumidifier and almost ended up with a airconditioner................its fucking 50 degrees out who is buying a airconditioner! Don't get me wrong, there is two guys there that have a clue........but they always have the same days off! LOL sorry for the rant.


----------



## greg nr (May 7, 2020)

Now who (besides anyone who thinks) could have predicted this....

*Smartphone data shows out-of-state visitors flocked to Georgia as restaurants and other businesses r*

Source: *WaPo*

One week after Georgia allowed dine-in restaurants, hair salons and other businesses to reopen, an additional 62,440 visitors arrived there daily, most from surrounding states where such businesses remained shuttered, according to an analysis of smartphone location data.

Researchers at the University of Maryland say the data provides some of the first hard evidence that reopening some state economies ahead of others could potentially worsen and prolong the spread of the novel coronavirus. Any impetus to travel, public health experts say, increases the number of people coming into contact with each other and raises the risk of transmission.

“It's exactly the kind of effects we've been worried about,” said Meagan Fitzpatrick, an assistant professor at the University of Maryland School of Medicine.

“This is not an unpredictable outcome with businesses opening in one location and people going to seek services there,” said Fitzpatrick, who has reviewed the findings by the university's Maryland Transportation Institute.

Read more: https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/smartphone-data-shows-out-of-state-visitors-flocked-to-georgia-as-restaurants-and-other-businesses-reopened/2020/05/06/b1db0056-8faf-11ea-9e23-6914ee410a5f_story.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=wp_main


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Those were tagged as critical businesses here so they have been open all along. The private nurseries were only doing call ahead orders with curb side pickup, but they were open. And the big box stores have been mobbed with all the gardeners trying to establish new gardens.
> 
> But they may have to go back. We may get snow or a heavy frost this weekend. Not good for summer plants most people plant when they first start gardening. Really messed up weather predicted this year. It's coming true. Hurricane season will be interesting.


Hardware stores have only been allowed to do curbside pickup since mid March and nurseries started curbside last weekend. Here most people don't start working on their gardens until the Victoria Day weekend, It's supposed to be a high of 41° tomorrow with snow  



DarkWeb said:


> The hardware store is a pain by me. I try to support local as much as I can but this curb side pickup and having them shop for me. I needed a dehumidifier and almost ended up with a airconditioner................its fucking 50 degrees out who is buying a airconditioner! Don't get me wrong, there is two guys there that have a clue........but they always have the same days off! LOL sorry for the rant.


lol I haven't tried any of the curbside pickups yet. I've only got about 10ml of ph up left at the hardware store is the cheapest place I can find it... about $7 for 500ml so I'm going to gear up and hit up home depot.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hardware stores and nurseries are opening here starting this weekend and it sounds like they'll start opening parks by the 23rd.



I went into Walmart Yesterday and Lawn and Garden was abandoned so I had someone ring me up 2 bags of mix and I drove around and loaded up.....Thanx Walmart!


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Annie,
> Can you please comment on this - I am the first to admit that I am not medically trained & conflicting info is confusing.
> It sounds legit but I am unsure of the science behind the claims.
> TY.
> ...


Youtube made the call ;D


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> $15,000 for every case labeled COVID, Plus a Ventilator that kills them.


Now that they are using a larger dose of anticoagulants they've more than halved the deaths on ventilators. The ventilators don't kill you it's the microthrombi. We are learning.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Now who (besides anyone who thinks) could have predicted this....
> 
> *Smartphone data shows out-of-state visitors flocked to Georgia as restaurants and other businesses r*
> 
> ...


I wonder if that could explain part of their 40% uptick in cases?


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I just saw a Murder Hornet get it’s ass kicked by a Mosquito. Welcome to Texas.


I heard a Minnesotan once describe the local mosquitoes as being so big that they can “fuck a turkey standing flat-footed.”


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Scary Shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a huckster’s dream dupe


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2020)

I finally received my permit as essential horticultural service provider today!
Yeah! U can do business again, who'd imagine ti would be more legal to sell you grow equipment than toys for your children.
We have some of the most fucked up rules of stuff that are not deemed essential, and may not be bought...


----------



## xtsho (May 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Those were tagged as critical businesses here so they have been open all along. The private nurseries were only doing call ahead orders with curb side pickup, but they were open. And the big box stores have been mobbed with all the gardeners trying to establish new gardens.
> 
> But they may have to go back. We may get snow or a heavy frost this weekend. Not good for summer plants most people plant when they first start gardening. Really messed up weather predicted this year. It's coming true. Hurricane season will be interesting.


Pretty much anyplace I needed to go has been open. I don't go to bars or restaurants very often so those being closed have had no effect on my lifestyle. Grocery stores, hardware stores, etc... all open. I've been shopping like I normally do, bought a lawnmower at Lowes, took the dog to the vet, got a bunch of plants and supplies for the garden. My lady's been buying her yarn at the fabric/craft store. 

The only thing different for me is wearing a mask when I go places. It seems about 2/3 of the people are wearing masks. With half of the other 1/3 looking guilty for not wearing one. What gets me are the people out in public with toddlers. Just the other day at the grocery store which was crowded there was a couple and each one was carrying a small child. None were wearing a mask. I don't understand why people would risk the health of their children when one parent could stay home with the kids and the other can go shopping.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I just saw a Murder Hornet get it’s ass kicked by a Mosquito. Welcome to Texas.


need more praying mantises


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> need more praying mantises


aieee


----------



## CikaBika (May 7, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Do you think bartering for goods and services will make a comeback? It seems now that people see how little liquid cash they have, that maybe trading of skills and whatnot will be of greater currency. Or perhaps value is a better adjective. I think this will be a good thing for life. On an unrelated note, the cost of pool openings is about 325. What do you think the intrinsic value is in terms of hand jobs?



In CroAtia we have downing down the measures.. Coffe shops and bars/restaurant are going Open on 11th, but with few modifications /caution measures..


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)

So anyone have Axl Rose/Steve Mnuchin twitter feud on their batshit crazy bingo card?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So anyone have Axl Rose/Steve Mnuchin twitter feud on their batshit crazy bingo card?


That's great! LOL


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2020)

*May 7, 11:00 a.m. *The California Highway Patrol reported it is still seeing a surge in speeding along highways during the region's shelter-in-place order.
Officers issued 85 tickets over the weekend to individuals speeding over 100 miles per hour. In addition, 1,572 citations for speeding were issued, and officials report an 87% increase in citations for speeding over 100 mph since the state's shelter-in-place order went into effect in March.
Stay classy California...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2020)

"Just outrunnin the virus Sir"


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2020)

​


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4558911​


It's not easy.........every 2 sec it's "mom dad the computers not working" or just getting them to focus lol


----------



## neosapien (May 8, 2020)

I emailed the college about participating in the antibody study. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## greg nr (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not easy.........every 2 sec it's "mom dad the computers not working" or just getting them to focus lol


It will be interesting to see what a generation of kids end up like after being home schooled by day drunks and denied the socializing effect of other adult role models. 

Oh wait, we already have the incels and tea party trumpists who were raised via homeschooling. Never mind.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 8, 2020)

I actually enjoyed grocery shopping before covid. It was always a daddy/daughter event. Now, we order most things online and I pick up. 2 yr old is having a really hard time not being able to go shopping with Dad.
Krogering, now.


Had to go in a couple places this week. Glad I did!

Also found hand sanitizer, I think. You were allowed two of the tiniest bottles.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

greg nr said:


> It will be interesting to see what a generation of kids end up like after being home schooled by day drunks and denied the socializing effect of other adult role models.
> 
> Oh wait, we already have the incels and tea party trumpists who were raised via homeschooling. Never mind.


Wow what a narrow mind......I like you but that's a little fucked up way to think. I actually like the idea of me having more of a handle on the molding of my kids..........not some dip shit with a political opinion they want to push. I never had much of a problem with how they taught but it's nice to know it's all on me now.....the one familey I know that where homeschooling before all this are far from trump supporters and have some pretty wellmannered kids.

The socializing I can see is a issue. I pay someone to give all day attention to my youngest so I can go to work and do what I need to do for my family. Now I have to do the usual dad shit and also be a teacher, tech department, pencil sharpener and then day care for the younger one. I now some parrents can't handle this I know some and I can see why "it's tough" Our older one gets on the computer and talks to her friends everyday. I've been working 7 days a week for years up until about 1.5 years ago. Saw my kids at dropoff and dinner........its awesome I'm getting some of that time back. My daughter thinks it's great to have all this family time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2020)

My partner is being recalled to work on May 26th and they'll be fully open on June 8th. Looks like the reopening here is going to happen a lot faster than I thought.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I actually enjoyed grocery shopping before covid. It was always a daddy/daughter event. Now, we order most things online and I pick up. 2 yr old is having a really hard time not being able to go shopping with Dad.
> Krogering, now.
> View attachment 4559014
> 
> ....snip.......


Finally had to walk into a bank to get cash. Everyone was dressed like that. It would be funny if it weren't so sad. 

All we had to do was lay in a massive supply of PPE, add a few public health service commercials about how to wear it and care for it, roll out effective testing, add some support staff to the local public health departments and our society and economy didn't have to miss a beat.

No matter how they try to deny reality, they do not realize the scientists and pathologists are saving samples, and one day history will paint the awful truth via statistics of morbidity and mortality. I imagine economists will do something similar.


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Finally had to walk into a bank to get cash. Everyone was dressed like that. It would be funny if it weren't so sad.
> 
> All we had to do was lay in a massive supply of PPE, add a few public health service commercials about how to wear it and care for it, roll out effective testing, add some support staff to the local public health departments and our society and economy didn't have to miss a beat.
> 
> No matter how they try to deny reality, they do not realize the scientists and pathologists are saving samples, and one day history will paint the awful truth via statistics of morbidity and mortality. I imagine economists will do something similar.


Did you really expect our government to handle this with logic and calm?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Finally had to walk into a bank to get cash. Everyone was dressed like that. It would be funny if it weren't so sad.
> 
> All we had to do was lay in a massive supply of PPE, add a few public health service commercials about how to wear it and care for it, roll out effective testing, add some support staff to the local public health departments and our society and economy didn't have to miss a beat.
> 
> No matter how they try to deny reality, they do not realize the scientists and pathologists are saving samples, and one day history will paint the awful truth via statistics of morbidity and mortality. I imagine economists will do something similar.


I agree, but people don't listen. Even when it was to late.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow what a narrow mind......I like you but that's a little fucked up way to think. I actually like the idea of me having more of a handle on the molding of my kids..........not some dip shit with a political opinion they want to push. I never had much of a problem with how they taught but it's nice to know it's all on me now.....the one familey I know that where homeschooling before all this are far from trump supporters and have some pretty wellmannered kids.
> 
> The socializing I can see is a issue. I pay someone to give all day attention to my youngest so I can go to work and do what I need to do for my family. Now I have to do the usual dad shit and also be a teacher, tech department, pencil sharpener and then day care for the younger one. I now some parrents can't handle this I know some and I can see why "it's tough" Our older one gets on the computer and talks to her friends everyday. I've been working 7 days a week for years up until about 1.5 years ago. Saw my kids at dropoff and dinner........its awesome I'm getting some of that time back. My daughter thinks it's great to have all this family time.


Our kids' teachers are awesome people that are really good at what they do. I truly hope we aren't in the minority. 
We are loving the family time, but everyone misses real school.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2020)

MAR 27, 2020








Premier Doug Ford to Ontario residents: 'Don’t come up to the cottage'


Supermarkets, hospitals can't handle influx of people, Ford says




www.toronto.com





MAY 8, 2020








Premier Doug Ford made quick visit to Muskoka cottage over Easter despite vow he wouldn’t due to COVID-19


Days after urging Ontarians not to go to their cottages, Premier Doug Ford made a quick Easter visit to his Muskoka seasonal residence.




www.toronto.com





 Do as I say not as I do... I was gonna give him a pass on all hist previous bullshit, but I'd like an opportunity to kick him in the nuts now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 8, 2020)

Fapping is now added to the 'non-essential' list, sorry.

No microbe shooting until further notice.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4559354
> 
> Fapping is now added to the 'non-essential' list, sorry.
> 
> No microbe shooting until further notice.


----------



## greg nr (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow what a narrow mind......I like you but that's a little fucked up way to think. I actually like the idea of me having more of a handle on the molding of my kids..........not some dip shit with a political opinion they want to push. I never had much of a problem with how they taught but it's nice to know it's all on me now.....the one familey I know that where homeschooling before all this are far from trump supporters and have some pretty wellmannered kids.
> 
> The socializing I can see is a issue. I pay someone to give all day attention to my youngest so I can go to work and do what I need to do for my family. Now I have to do the usual dad shit and also be a teacher, tech department, pencil sharpener and then day care for the younger one. I now some parrents can't handle this I know some and I can see why "it's tough" Our older one gets on the computer and talks to her friends everyday. I've been working 7 days a week for years up until about 1.5 years ago. Saw my kids at dropoff and dinner........its awesome I'm getting some of that time back. My daughter thinks it's great to have all this family time.


Well, that may have been a bit too broad. I certainly wasn't including any of the recent families that are being forced to home school due to current circumstances, and yes, there are a lot of pusses to it.

But there is a certain element that despises public education, and does everything they can to defund it, destroy it, and ridicule it every chance they get. They are beyond reactionary and are very militant in their positions. Those are the people I was pointing to. Not one penny for schools they say.

Public schools are one of this nations treasures. The people who teach and work in those systems are saints, and they deserve a lot more credit and resources (and pay) than we can muster currently.

So apologies if I cast you up in a net you didn't deserve. But no apologies to the militants who would destroy public education.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Well, that may have been a bit too broad. I certainly wasn't including any of the recent families that are being forced to home school due to current circumstances, and yes, there are a lot of pusses to it.
> 
> But there is a certain element that despises public education, and does everything they can to defund it, destroy it, and ridicule it every chance they get. They are beyond reactionary and are very militant in their positions. Those are the people I was pointing to. Not one penny for schools they say.
> 
> ...


It's been a long 8 weeks.....

As for the people that despise public schools, well that's on them and hopefully their kids don't suffer from the parents decisions. And there has been a few times I said to myself "I can do better" but I know that's not always true. 

I think teachers have it even harder now.......this isn't what they where trained to do. Video conferencing with a bunch of kids I'm sure is trying. And coming up with ideas to keep all those kids on the same page at home is all new. It's gotta be tough.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2020)

My daughter teaches 7-8th grade Science - says she has to work twice as much & longer than before.
Worst part is she misses those kids almost as much as her own.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

Ok I hit reply before I was finished.......had to fix a plastic dump truck.....then wife came home from the store......I lost my train of thought but all is good. Except the store is limiting meat now......not bacon......just chicken, beef and pork. BLT's!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 8, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I actually enjoyed grocery shopping before covid. It was always a daddy/daughter event. Now, we order most things online and I pick up. 2 yr old is having a really hard time not being able to go shopping with Dad.
> Krogering, now.
> View attachment 4559014
> 
> ...




I went to my bank with a Black Bandanna on.... Was one for the list.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Did you really expect our government to handle this with logic and calm?


Yes, I did. I was frontline as HIV and subsequent viral challenges emerged. We handled them efficiently. We coordinated with CDC's lead. We know how to do this. There was no reason to even bother the vector in chief. He was irrelevant to our response. I am disappointed by the 'improvements' to a functional system.



DarkWeb said:


> I agree, but people don't listen. Even when it was to late.


This didn't require all people to listen. We didn't get full compliance on any other emergent health crisis. We simply needed an unfettered CDC.

A single death is a tragedy; a million deaths is a statistic.
-Stalin


----------



## kmog33 (May 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Whats good dude, long time no see. Still in LA? Lets do some social distancing together...


Yeah, I’m down in the South Bay. Looking at grabbing a spot out in arrowhead though being stuck in the house all the tome, I’d rather be in the woods.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Our kids' teachers are awesome people that are really good at what they do. I truly hope we aren't in the minority.
> We are loving the family time, but everyone misses real school.


My daughter has been to her school 1st-3rd. I have older kids who are out of school now. The teachers she’s had these 3yrs have been the best teachers I have encountered in all my kids years. These are top notch for sure. We love her school. Her teacher last year really got her out of her shell. Didn’t play with or talk much with classmates. That’s all changed. Hope she goes back for 4th grade.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This didn't require all people to listen. We didn't get full compliance on any other emergent health crisis. We simply needed an unfettered CDC.
> 
> A single death is a tragedy; a million deaths is a statistic.
> -Stalin


I think people could have done more.........you see this happening and think it's not a tidal wave coming across the world......and you just stand there. But so many are blind and just see what's in front of them.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

Why do people need the government to tell them this. Cover your own ass.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I think people could have done more.........you see this happening and think it's not a tidal wave coming across the world......and you just stand there. But so many are blind and just see what's in front of them.


Yeah but the CDC has protocols to deal with a situation like this. Right up until the Executive interfered, to our collective detriment.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Why do people need the government to tell them this. Cover your own ass.


The Holy Quaternity of the battlefield is: command, control, communications and intelligence. C Cubed I.
A capable government is a precondition for numbers 3 and 4.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Why do people need the government to tell them this. Cover your own ass.


We all have areas of strength and weakness and anarchy can be counter productive to civilization.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but the CDC has protocols to deal with a situation like this. Right up until the Executive interfered, to our collective detriment.


Ok I get that.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We all have areas of strength and weakness and anarchy can be counter productive to civilization.


This is not that. You can't be led to a slaughter house without seeing where you're going. I think a lot of other places have done a good job but we lack.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This is not that. You can't be led to a slaughter house without seeing where you're going. I think a lot of other places have done a good job but we lack.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This is not that. You can't be led to a slaughter house without seeing where you're going. I think a lot of other places have done a good job but we lack.


Led (with its connotation if volunteering) is one thing; arrested into extermination was more the modus operandi


----------



## neosapien (May 8, 2020)

I think a lot of what is to blame is how everybody completely underestimated how much and how fast the whole world is connected now. "Oh fuck, you mean I should care about the well-being of complete strangers on another continent because it could affect my own health!"

The internet is quite polarizing on the issue. It's either the worst health crisis since AIDS out of Africa or its the government's final solution.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2020)

Currently we have:

1) Valet of President, and
2) Pence Press Secretary, and
3) Eleven Secret Service agents (https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/496910-eleven-secret-service-agents-test-positive-for-covid-19-report

testing positive.

How many others does Covid have to sideline before the CDC can take over? I envision the CDC sitting in the break room on boxes of N95s and hand sanitizer with an office pool on when.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> The internet is quite polarizing on the issue.


I miss the days of my youth when presidents (i.e. Eisenhower, Kennedy) had 70% approval ratings after election cycles were over, there were 3 networks who reported the same news (without commercials), and people generally trusted government (even though they did do stupid things like setting off nukes in Nevada once a month).

You looked up to government back then. They did cool things based on science like going to the moon, 'not because it is easy, because it is hard'.

And they actually did it while we watched in awe.

Now, they aren't even worth talking about. 

If somebody wrote a science fiction novel in 1962 about the politics of a 2020 pandemic based on the political reality of today, nobody would have read it.

Too unbelivable, people would never really act like that.

Surprise, surprise, surprise.


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I miss the days of my youth when presidents (i.e. Eisenhower, Kennedy) had 70% approval ratings after election cycles were over, there were 3 networks who reported the same news (without commercials), and people generally trusted government (even though they did do stupid things like setting off nukes in Nevada once a month).
> 
> You looked up to government back then. They did cool things based on science like going to the moon, 'not because it is easy, because it is hard'.
> 
> ...


Without commercials? How else would you know what Fred Flintstone smoked


Edit.. only 31 lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I think people could have done more.........you see this happening and think it's not a tidal wave coming across the world......and you just stand there. But so many are blind and just see what's in front of them.


They were told it was a hoax


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You looked up to government back then. They did cool things based on science like going to the moon, 'not because it is easy, because it is hard'.
> 
> And they actually did it while we watched in awe.
> 
> Now, they aren't even worth talking about.


I remember how cool Popular mechanics and Popular electronics of the time was, it educated the world!
I still love looking at archived copies of those mags from the days of valves.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Currently we have:
> 
> 1) Valet of President, and
> 2) Pence Press Secretary, and
> ...


4) Ivanka's personal assistant


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> They were told it was a hoax


You where able to see what was happening............but still walked blind.

Reminds me of the "caution hot coffee" warning...........


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2020)

@Padawanbater2 
How many US OF A DEATHS so far? Or you gonna cry Obama or be the pathetic pushy we know you are


----------



## Steve French (May 10, 2020)

I had to go to the hospital the other day because of a drunken qtip accident. The doctor told me "Yeah, I thought we were gonna be NY, but it has mostly passed over. Just did 20 tests, all negative. Most of our cases were ages ago, nothing to worry about." He also had on a disposable smock and gloves, not one but two masks, and examined my ear via selfie stick. Maybe not the last part. Think he might have been bullshitting me though. I had a hand sanitizer shower just to be sure.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2020)

I went into our busiest Hospital on the North side of Houston. Coral Snake, Ya'll know the story. I was alone. When they got me they wanted to keep me for 24 hrs. I said Hell noooo. Told my Girl to not let them tag me as COVID..... I unplugged everything and left..... Still kicking but for some reason Eastern Coral Snake Venom make me think about Boobies all the time......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2020)

Bewbies and Bewbies and Bewbiez..........


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I went into our busiest Hospital on the North side of Houston. Coral Snake, Ya'll know the story. I was alone. When they got me they wanted to keep me for 24 hrs. I said Hell noooo. Told my Girl to not let them tag me as COVID..... I unplugged everything and left..... Still kicking but for some reason Eastern Coral Snake Venom make me think about Boobies all the time......


Wonder if I've ever been bit....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I think a lot of what is to blame is how everybody completely underestimated how much and how fast the whole world is connected now. "Oh fuck, you mean I should care about the well-being of complete strangers on another continent because it could affect my own health!"
> 
> The internet is quite polarizing on the issue. It's either the worst health crisis since AIDS out of Africa or its the government's final solution.



Went to Kenya after 90 days in country... No Women for 90 days.. 7 Men left Mombasa with the Hives. You were considered KIA in those days. 1988....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 10, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Went to Kenya after 90 days in country... No Women for 90 days.. 7 Men left Mombasa with the Hives. You were considered KIA in those days. 1988....


KIA ?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> KIA ?



Killed in action!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2020)

I kill me!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I went into our busiest Hospital on the North side of Houston. Coral Snake, Ya'll know the story. I was alone. When they got me they wanted to keep me for 24 hrs. I said Hell noooo. Told my Girl to not let them tag me as COVID..... I unplugged everything and left..... Still kicking but for some reason Eastern Coral Snake Venom make me think about Boobies all the time......


So how many Oral Snakes ... @Gary Goodson


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

Steve French said:


> I had to go to the hospital the other day because of a drunken qtip accident. The doctor told me "Yeah, I thought we were gonna be NY, but it has mostly passed over. Just did 20 tests, all negative. Most of our cases were ages ago, nothing to worry about." He also had on a disposable smock and gloves, not one but two masks, and examined my ear via selfie stick. Maybe not the last part. Think he might have been bullshitting me though. I had a hand sanitizer shower just to be sure.


Your Q-Tips have GOT to stop drinking.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 10, 2020)

Found this while pressure washing my deck. Fucking covid.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Found this while pressure washing my deck. Fucking covid.
> View attachment 4561152


That’s the second time now that I read “pressure washing my duck”.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “pressure washing my duck”.


It makes their penis fall off.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> It makes their penis fall off.


With mallard aforethought


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You where able to see what was happening............but still walked blind.
> 
> Reminds me of the "caution hot coffee" warning...........


Nice ellipses


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> It makes their penis fall off.



Good thing we know someone who makes Penises....


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2020)

*Colombian company creates bed that can double as coffin*








Colombian company creates bed that can double as coffin


BOGOTA, Colombia (AP) — A Colombian advertising company is pitching a novel if morbid solution to shortages of hospital beds and coffins during the coronavirus pandemic: combine them. ABC Displays has created a cardboard bed with metal railings that designers say can double as a casket if a...




apnews.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Nice ellipses


I've heard that......before..


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## doublejj (May 10, 2020)

*US death toll could be double official figure, expert warns as thousands avoid seeking medical help over coronavirus fears*

The true number of people who have died during the coronavirus pandemic in America could be double the official figure, an adviser to the Centres for Disease Control (CDC) has warned, as evidence emerges that large numbers of seriously ill people have failed to seek medical attention for life-threatening conditions because of the contagion.








US death toll could be double official figure, expert warns as thousands avoid seeking medical help over coronavirus fears


Exclusive: The message that came out to public initially was ‘don’t go to the hospitals – that’s where the Covid patients go’, doctor says as new figures suggest 40 per cent drop in reported heart attacks alone




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2020)

???








Cape Cod Field Hospital Closes Without Seeing Any Coronavirus Patients


A field hospital set up to deal with an expected surge of coronavirus patients on the Cape has been shut down without ever seeing a single patient.




boston.cbslocal.com


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2020)

It's been about 7 weeks since my first covid symptoms, and amazingly, this thing is still with me. It seems that every time I workout, some covid symptoms return a day or two afterward. The first workout after initially 'getting over' the virus, the symptoms returned for four days. After a week of rest I'd workout again, and the symptoms came back for 2 days. The last two times of this cycle, the symptoms returned for just one day (chills and body aches.) It's almost as if the virus hides in my muscle tissue, and is reactivated each time that tissue is strained. I've never experienced anything like it. It is becoming predictable at this point, and I've been factoring in getting sick for a day immediately following each workout. I'm not even that upset at this, because the breathing problems never came back. That was the only scary symptom that was difficult to face. Chills and body aches? I just smoke a ton of pot and sleep on and off all day, no biggie. I am looking forward to this being completely gone one day, but after almost two months, I have no idea when this might happen. Crazy shit, stay safe out there, people. This thing sucks ass...


----------



## natureboygrower (May 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It's been about 7 weeks since my first covid symptoms, and amazingly, this thing is still with me. It seems that every time I workout, some covid symptoms return a day or two afterward. The first workout after initially 'getting over' the virus, the symptoms returned for four days. After a week of rest I'd workout again, and the symptoms came back for 2 days. The last two times of this cycle, the symptoms returned for just one day (chills and body aches.) It's almost as if the virus hides in my muscle tissue, and is reactivated each time that tissue is strained. I've never experienced anything like it. It is becoming predictable at this point, and I've been factoring in getting sick for a day immediately following each workout. I'm not even that upset at this, because the breathing problems never came back. That was the only scary symptom that was difficult to face. Chills and body aches? I just smoke a ton of pot and sleep on and off all day, no biggie. I am looking forward to this being completely gone one day, but after almost two months, I have no idea when this might happen. Crazy shit, stay safe out there, people. This thing sucks ass...


Great. Sounds like a lymes disease flare up. I talked with someone who has lymes and his theory was that lymes caused problems with weak areas already in one's body. Not just muscles, but for him, his sugar consumption . He said he always had issues with sugar, then after he got lymes, sugar wrecked him. He couldnt eat it at all. Not sure how true that is, but sounds similiar to you, except it's the stress of exercise causing the return of the symptoms.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Great. Sounds like a lymes disease flare up. I talked with someone who has lymes and his theory was that lymes caused problems with weak areas already in one's body. Not just muscles, but for him, his sugar consumption . He said he always had issues with sugar, then after he got lymes, sugar wrecked him. He couldnt eat it at all. Not sure how true that is, but sounds similiar to you, except it's the stress of exercise causing the return of the symptoms.


Lyme can effect you in many ways but never heard that before. Lyme can be tough but the co-infections can really get in the way and fuck you up.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Lyme can effect you in many ways but never heard that before. Lyme can be tough but the co-infections can really get in the way and fuck you up.


Yeah, I've always heard lyme is associated with muscle soreness and stiffness. He was claiming diet too. Thought it was interesting. 
Ticks are nasty little fuckers. Carry a lot of dangerous shit other than lyme. There's a problem where I live with the disease and daily tick checks are standard after being outdoors.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2020)

Oh Shit!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2020)

An essay by,
Pinworm ..... I Miss Pin....


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157387554411482


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It's been about 7 weeks since my first covid symptoms, and amazingly, this thing is still with me. It seems that every time I workout, some covid symptoms return a day or two afterward. The first workout after initially 'getting over' the virus, the symptoms returned for four days. After a week of rest I'd workout again, and the symptoms came back for 2 days. The last two times of this cycle, the symptoms returned for just one day (chills and body aches.) It's almost as if the virus hides in my muscle tissue, and is reactivated each time that tissue is strained. I've never experienced anything like it. It is becoming predictable at this point, and I've been factoring in getting sick for a day immediately following each workout. I'm not even that upset at this, because the breathing problems never came back. That was the only scary symptom that was difficult to face. Chills and body aches? I just smoke a ton of pot and sleep on and off all day, no biggie. I am looking forward to this being completely gone one day, but after almost two months, I have no idea when this might happen. Crazy shit, stay safe out there, people. This thing sucks ass...


We can't have you post here, anymore, you will infect all of us!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It's been about 7 weeks since my first covid symptoms, and amazingly, this thing is still with me. It seems that every time I workout, some covid symptoms return a day or two afterward. The first workout after initially 'getting over' the virus, the symptoms returned for four days. After a week of rest I'd workout again, and the symptoms came back for 2 days. The last two times of this cycle, the symptoms returned for just one day (chills and body aches.) It's almost as if the virus hides in my muscle tissue, and is reactivated each time that tissue is strained. I've never experienced anything like it. It is becoming predictable at this point, and I've been factoring in getting sick for a day immediately following each workout. I'm not even that upset at this, because the breathing problems never came back. That was the only scary symptom that was difficult to face. Chills and body aches? I just smoke a ton of pot and sleep on and off all day, no biggie. I am looking forward to this being completely gone one day, but after almost two months, I have no idea when this might happen. Crazy shit, stay safe out there, people. This thing sucks ass...


It lingered for about a month for me and the wife. We kept waking up with what felt like a swollen lymph node on either side of our throat. It finally went away though. I just have this lingering cough now because I started smoking like a chimney once the sore/dry throat went away lol. +allergies. I’m allergic to everything.


----------



## greg nr (May 11, 2020)

One scary thing is that despite my family isolating, my adult son somehow managed to catch a cold. It's not covid (or so it appears), and nobody else in the house has caught it from him, but where the heck did it find him?

He really hasn't left the house in a while. His g/f does occasionally visit her mom and help care for her grandma, but she doesn't seem sick. That's probably where he got it, but these bugs are sneaky.

Also, I think Cuomo said that a majority of people testing positive recently were staying at home. Gotta double down on the precautions for limited contacts. 

I really don't want this critter. I tend to get hit hard with viral infections. My temp will spike and I'll just generally shut down for a few days. My wife on the other hand has never had a fever that I can remember, and I've known her since 1977. She just kind of rides through infections feeling crappy but otherwise normal.

Oh well, hope those here who have it get to toss it quickly. My brother had it with off and on symptoms for like 6 weeks, but finally pulled out of it.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2020)

Lol yeah my wife also got a light cold despite not being out for over 40 days
Germs are in the air, during the plague and black flue they used to fear the wind.
I've read that exposure to cold makes it more likely for the germs that are in your sinuses anyway to give you flu


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

Weekend protesters at Queens Park. Looks like there's a bit of confusion surrounding what they're protesting.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

ANC said:


> Lol yeah my wife also got a light cold despite not being out for over 40 days
> Germs are in the air, during the plague and black flue they used to fear the wind.
> I've read that exposure to cold makes it more likely for the germs that are in your sinuses anyway to give you flu


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Weekend protesters at Queens Park. Looks like there's a bit of confusion surrounding what they're protesting.
> 
> View attachment 4562452View attachment 4562453View attachment 4562454


Its a two for one deal lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

More do as I say not as I do.  I had to sit in the freezing rain and talk to my mom through a glass door for Mother's day and our Premier is having family gatherings.









Ontario premier sparks confusion over social gathering rules after weekend visit with daughters


Premier Doug Ford admitting to visiting with his wife and four daughters on Mother’s Day has sparked confusion about Ontario's rules on social gatherings.



toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its a two for one deal lol.


It would have had much more of an impact if he had a gun to take.


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> More do as I say not as I do.  I had to sit in the freezing rain and talk to my mom through a glass door for Mother's day and our Premier is having family gatherings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Premier Doug Ford sounds like a car


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would have had much more of an impact if he had a gun to take.


I posted it on another thread. He should just got creative with it. A fun little diy to do with the kids 


My favorite parts are..
1) the toilet flange cut into a horse shoe and painted black,where he's holding it
2) the broomstick barrel. Makes me think his wife is wondering what the fuck happened to the broom.
3) he has a rifle strapped to his back and a pistol on his hip.. so why is this guys adult summer schools woodshed project a thing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I posted it on another thread. He should just got creative with it. A fun little diy to do with the kids
> View attachment 4562549View attachment 4562550View attachment 4562551
> 
> My favorite parts are..
> ...


lol maybe his larper club won't allow real guns. He looks pretty thrilled with himself in the selfie he's doing. You have to be pretty careful with fake guns here. A girl was dressed in full stormtrooper regalia and carrying a blaster for May 4th was taken down at gunpoint last week in Lethbridge AB.

Our cops don't have much common sense either.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Premier Doug Ford sounds like a car


He's brand loyal. But that fake ass smile and those cuffed pants.


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's brand loyal. But that fake ass smile and those cuffed pants.
> 
> View attachment 4562561


Of course he gets rides in a fancy ford


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Of course he gets rides in a fancy ford


They are nice.


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> They are nice.


I know I was looking at the older LS or a newer mkz


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I posted it on another thread. He should just got creative with it. A fun little diy to do with the kids
> View attachment 4562549View attachment 4562550View attachment 4562551
> 
> My favorite parts are..
> ...


It’s poetic. A sort of visual haiku. In less than seventeen syllables this shouts “WEAPON, Bitch!”


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

These are the folks that are always saying “obey the law” “comply or die”. All they had to do was step aside. Some folks just think they’re above the law. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157398205916482


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> These are the folks that are always saying “obey the law” “comply or die”. All they had to do was step aside. Some folks just think they’re above the law.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157398205916482


People are freaking out about videos of people telling cops to arrest them and then the cop arrests then its..  OUR RIGHTS!!! but tons of police shootings every year and they just say people should listen lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> People are freaking out about videos of people telling cops to arrest them and then the cop arrests then its..  OUR RIGHTS!!! but tons of police shootings every year and they just say people should listen lol


At least somebody’s making sense. The comments are hilarious. Talking about a woman got shoved out of the way. Well no fuckin shit? Move bitch I’m trying to detain this asshole! lol. Her daddy aint Invisible Man.


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> At least somebody’s making sense. The comments are hilarious. Talking about a woman got shoved out of the way. Well no fuckin shit? Move bitch I’m trying to detain this asshole! lol. Her daddy aint Invisible Man.


I've said some bad shit to cops. But nothing like what I see in the videos. Bunch of angry moms and dudes with ARs circling around them yelling about governors and shit. Weird times


----------



## greg nr (May 12, 2020)

more from no shit news........ And yes, this was predicted.

*Unreleased White House report shows coronavirus rates spiking in heartland communities*

Source: *NBC News*

Trump's claim that cases are falling everywhere is contradicted by his own task force's report, obtained by NBC News, showing the virus spreading far from the coasts.

Coronavirus infection rates are spiking to new highs in several metropolitan areas and smaller communities across the country, according to undisclosed data the White House's pandemic task force is using to track rates of infection, which was obtained by NBC News.

The data in a May 7 coronavirus task force report are at odds with President Donald Trump's declaration Monday that "all throughout the country, the numbers are coming down rapidly."

The 10 top areas recorded surges of 72.4 percent or greater over a seven-day period compared to the previous week, according to a set of tables produced for the task force by its data and analytics unit. They include Nashville, Tennessee; Des Moines, Iowa; Amarillo, Texas; and — atop the list, with a 650 percent increase — Central City, Kentucky.

<...>

The spiking infection rates suggest that the pandemic is spreading quickly outside major coastal population centers that were early hot spots, while governors of some of the states that are home to new hot spots are following Trump's advice to relax stay-at-home restrictions.

Read more: https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/white-house/unreleased-white-house-report-shows-coronavirus-rates-spiking-heartland-communities-n1204751


----------



## Kushash (May 12, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (May 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> These are the folks that are always saying “obey the law” “comply or die”. All they had to do was step aside. Some folks just think they’re above the law.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157398205916482


Shit like this reminds me why I hate people.

Started watching The Walking Dead a cpl weeks ago, good timing  In the middle of season 4 where everyone is sick with the virus in the prison. Good times lol. Decided in order to save ammo, a zombie bat would be a good idea for the apocalypse. Made one out of a broken log peavey. I dont like how the wrap has turned out, so I havent finished it. I may try it again for the 20th time. Should have put a spike on the end


Also carved a new mal handle in case it goes close combat


Thought I'd try my hand at a burl bowl with all this time. May come in handy running from herds, dishware is gonna get left behind. Still working on it...


Yup


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2020)

72 people test positive for coronavirus after mass lockdown protest in Wisconsin


Hundreds of people attended demonstration, many of them not wearing masks




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

*COVID-19 expert: Coronavirus will rage 'until it infects everybody it possibly can'*

"This damn virus is going to keep going until it infects everybody it possibly can," Osterholm said Monday during a meeting with the USA TODAY Editorial Board. "It surely won’t slow down until it hits 60 to 70%" of the population, the number that would create herd immunity and halt the spread of the virus.








COVID-19 expert: Coronavirus will rage 'until it infects everybody it possibly can'


Michael Osterhom, an infectious disease researcher, warns up to 70 percent of people might become infected by COVID-19 unless a vaccine works.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Cops in our city are drunk on their new powers to boss people around. The parks were all opened as of Sunday. You can't use any of the amenities like benches, picnic tables, washrooms or playground equipment and most of them are roped off with police caution tape. I was sitting by myself on the grass reading my phone in High Park when a copcycle stopped and told me that I have to keep moving.  There's nothing in the rules that say you can't sit in the grass, fishing is permitted in the provincial parks and they stand in one spot for hours. It's hard to take a cop on a bicycle seriously and I wanted to tell him how ridiculous he looks and sounds but they're handing out $750 fines like candy right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Shit like this reminds me why I hate people.
> 
> Started watching The Walking Dead a cpl weeks ago, good timing  In the middle of season 4 where everyone is sick with the virus in the prison. Good times lol. Decided in order to save ammo, a zombie bat would be a good idea for the apocalypse. Made one out of a broken log peavey. I dont like how the wrap has turned out, so I havent finished it. I may try it again for the 20th time. Should have put a spike on the end
> View attachment 4563232View attachment 4563234
> ...


Needs barbed wire like Lucile.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

This is how qatar airways is treating their employees during the pandemic. Asking an employee to repay over $200k US for training.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is how qatar airways is treating their employees during the pandemic. Asking an employee to repay over $200k US for training.
> 
> View attachment 4563358


there is more to the story. It's been 6 yrs and she still hasn't completed the 2 yr flight training course that this money paid for.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> there is more to the story. It's been 6 yrs and she still hasn't completed the 2 yr flight training course that this money paid for.


This is her post on twitter that accompanied the photo of the letter.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is her post on twitter that accompanied the photo of the letter.
> 
> View attachment 4563379


check this: https://onemileatatime.com/qatar-airways-fires-pilot/


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> check this: https://onemileatatime.com/qatar-airways-fires-pilot/


pfft... it's the internet, I wanna be outraged.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

*L.A. County stay-at-home order likely to be extended through July to fight coronavirus*








L.A. County safer-at-home orders to remain in place for several months, but ‘restrictions will be gradually relaxed’


Los Angeles County’s stay-at-home restrictions will likely last for three more months to combat the ongoing COVID-19 crisis, county public health Director Barbara Ferrer said at Tuesday’s Board of …




ktla.com


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

*‘It’s Devastating’: Couple Married Nearly 61 Years Die On Same Day From COVID-19*








'It's Devastating': Couple Married Nearly 61 Years Die On Same Day From COVID-19


A Missouri couple married nearly 61 years died less than an hour apart this month from COVID-19 complications, the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported.




detroit.cbslocal.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2020)

My daughter got called back to work for Friday!

Yea!

Why a pet groomer had to be off a month is a little strange to begin with, the only time she's around people is when they drop off or pick up.

So we're all celebrating here today.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My daughter got called back to work for Friday!
> 
> Yea!
> 
> ...


be safe....


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> check this: https://onemileatatime.com/qatar-airways-fires-pilot/


Really? Give me a break over here.

The other side of the story here is that the pilot has spent the past six years completing a two year training course, and still hasn’t passed any of the tests necessary to become a pilot. The airline became fed up, and since they’re firing pilots anyway and trying to cut costs, they also decided to terminate their contract with her at this point. 

Culling the herd in hard times as it were.

I think it ostentatious to ask for recompense, although when times are tough Corporate will
reevaluate the necessity and effectiveness of the workforce. 

About 2 weeks after starting to work from home my wife's manager called and asked "What do you do".
In other words "Justify your job".

This type of thing is happening all over corporate America too.


----------



## .Smoke (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> Really? Give me a break over here.
> 
> The other side of the story here is that the pilot has spent the past six years completing a two year training course, and still hasn’t passed any of the tests necessary to become a pilot. The airline became fed up, and since they’re firing pilots anyway and trying to cut costs, they also decided to terminate their contract with her at this point.
> 
> ...


The repeated use of the phrase "she was a local" is important and telling; it means privilege and apparently she abused it and hence fired


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs barbed wire like Lucile.


I just scarred myself for life typing in a bunch of different search terms to find a dido wrapped in barbwire. So thanks for that


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I just scarred myself for life typing in a bunch of different search terms to find a dido wrapped in barbwire. So thanks for that


Meet Kildo


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Not strong enough

Ajax baby


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Not strong enough
> View attachment 4564260
> Ajax baby


Have you seen the cut scene version of that bit...?
The one where she rubbed her nipples... was sooo much better than the one they put in the movie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I just scarred myself for life typing in a bunch of different search terms to find a dido wrapped in barbwire. So thanks for that


lol I see what you mean... strangely very few barbed wire dildo pics.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

So I'm never eating in a restaurant again!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258660124090081280


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2020)

ANC said:


> Have you seen the cut scene version of that bit...?
> The one where she rubbed her nipples... was sooo much better than the one they put in the movie.


Lol no I havent


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I'm never eating in a restaurant again!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258660124090081280


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol no I havent


I have it on DVD somewhere, will upload it to youtube sometime


----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2020)

There's a reason these idiots ended up in jail. They're stupid.

*Inmates try to infect themselves with COVID-19 so they’ll be freed, CA video shows*



https://www.sacbee.com/news/coronavirus/article242657796.html


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

ANC said:


> I have it on DVD somewhere, will upload it to youtube sometime


Please announce when you do this


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2020)

I told you they banned smokes and booze

Someone made a remix of how this was broken to the country....




A joint is called a zol


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Meet Kildo
> 
> View attachment 4563813


The bar has been raised for the term "personal protection"...


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

Elon Musk thinks it’s okay for his Tesla factory to break the rules on reopening. Local officials disagree.


Why Elon Musk disobeyed government orders and reopened a Tesla factory.




www.vox.com


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 14, 2020)

ANC said:


> I told you they banned smokes and booze
> 
> Someone made a remix of how this was broken to the country....
> 
> ...



Bro You Changed My Whole Day.... ANC is God...


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)

Off topic but we are talking about Tesla anyway... I JUST saw this


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2020)

I will have to admit Elon Musk has got me looking at other electric vehicles....


----------



## TintEastwood (May 14, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4565508


Good to know that Herpes, Quaaludes, and Hiv are effective for fighting Covid....


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Good to know that Herpes, Quaaludes, and Hiv are effective for fighting Covid....


been like almost 20 years since I smoked lude... We have a special version called mandrax... super bad for you and pretty addictive, maybe not as quickly as crack, but a nasty habit.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2020)

Ontario is opening retail on Tuesday and most of the restrictions on outdoor activities will be lifted on Saturday. I don't think I'm comfortable enough to go shopping yet. They still don't have any rules about PPE and are leaving that up to the retailers. I'd guess maybe 50% of people are wearing masks at the grocery store.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2020)

New CMA Report - Nursing Home Industry Seeks Immunity During COVID Crisis; States Are Obliging | Center for Medicare Advocacy


In response to coronavirus pandemic, the nursing home industry is seeking broad immunity from COVID-related harm. Through executive orders and state legislation, Governors and states are rapidly granting immunity to various health care providers, including nursing facilities. The Nursing Home...




www.medicareadvocacy.org


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2020)

Anybody find a bat quarter yet? 

Been in circulation since February, perfect year for them. I haven't seen one yet, I guess they're hoarding those too.


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t forget to huff lotsa hand sanitizer.


Received a Warning  message from an old friend, that hand sanitizer is combustible. It’s only like 96% alcohol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> New CMA Report - Nursing Home Industry Seeks Immunity During COVID Crisis; States Are Obliging | Center for Medicare Advocacy
> 
> 
> In response to coronavirus pandemic, the nursing home industry is seeking broad immunity from COVID-related harm. Through executive orders and state legislation, Governors and states are rapidly granting immunity to various health care providers, including nursing facilities. The Nursing Home...
> ...


The federal government should have to pick up the check for the premature loss of life due to zero PPE.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Received a Warning  message from an old friend, that hand sanitizer is combustible. It’s only like 96% alcohol.


It's 60-70% alcohol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Received a Warning  message from an old friend, that hand sanitizer is combustible. It’s only like 96% alcohol.


If you can score the 96% stuff, simply instruct the staff to remove all sources of spark or flame. Step up and lead, man.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If you can score the 96% stuff, simply instruct the staff to remove all sources of spark or flame. Step up and lead, man.


LOL anhydrous alcohol


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL anhydrous alcohol


I remember the Punctilious, each bottle had a tax stamp


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The federal government should have to pick up the check for the premature loss of life due to zero PPE.


The bummer is that it’s our checkbook.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember the Punctilious, each bottle had a tax stamp











Reagent Alcohol 676829


Reagent Alcohol anhydrous, water <= 0.005 %



www.sigmaaldrich.com


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

Personally, I prefer nitrile.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> The bummer is that it’s our checkbook.


No, the bummer is the loss of 85000 and likely to be an order of magnitude more because of idiot science deniers.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Personally, I prefer nitrile.


This is a non sequitur. Unless you mean formonitrile.


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No, the bummer is the loss of 85000 and likely to be an order of magnitude more because of idiot science deniers.


Me, I’d call em both bummers. It’s an interesting time to live.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Me, I’d call em both bummers. It’s an interesting time to live.


I tend to think of humans before money, ymmv.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember the Punctilious, each bottle had a tax stamp


grad school parties for the win


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Me, I’d call em both bummers. It’s an interesting time to live.


But unfulfilling for those of us who do not feed on the human misery of disaster.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> grad school parties for the win


We always invited the chem grad students for a reason


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> grad school parties for the win


Punctilious plus Tang = the Impact Wrench


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Punctilious plus Tang = the Impact Wrench


Punctilious plus Gatorade=Swamp Fever


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Punctilious plus Tang = the Impact Wrench


Pinny, grape juice and everclear LOL


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Punctilious plus Gatorade=Swamp Fever


The only solvent that smelled better was ether


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Punctilious plus Gatorade=Swamp Fever


Did it raise ambient humidity?


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The only solvent that smelled better was ether
> 
> View attachment 4565872


Puke puke puke


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Did it raise ambient humidity?


Punctilious plus VapoRub = a dry heat


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Punctilious plus VapoRub = a dry heat


You would not have been invited to a second party with stinking thinking!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2020)

Texas is starting to open up, we have ticks of increases in infection. Little over 2k in cases 65 more from yesterday. All I have to say is why..

F..k.n.. people...


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You would not have been invited to a second party with stinking thinking!


Ok Punctilious plus Tabasco ...


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The only solvent that smelled better was ether
> 
> View attachment 4565872


_*“The only thing that really worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge. And I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon. Probably at the next gas station.”*_
― Hunter S. Thompson, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, 1972


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2020)

ANC said:


> mandrax...


Rorer, Eli Lilly and SKF were my favorite enablers way back when.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2020)

People suck. I'm sure we're going to hear a lot more about fraudulent claims in the coming months. 









Reality star spent emergency loan on Rolex, Rolls Royce: U.S. Justice Department


A reality TV star in Atlanta used an emergency loan from the federal government to lease a Rolls Royce, make child support payments and purchase $85,000 worth of jewelry, authorities said Wednesday.




www.cp24.com


----------



## natureboygrower (May 15, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4566565


Never bet against a boomer 

Ok maybe some of them but as a group we were sort of a big dill.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2020)

We know what's on her mind!


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31140-5/fulltext


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We know what's on her mind!


Lunch, tuna salad, I like chopped dill pickle in it.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Never bet against a boomer
> 
> Ok maybe some of them but as a group we were sort of a big dill.


speaking of, where's April?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> speaking of, where's April?


Last seen 18 Jan 2019


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4566623


 I ordered this snake mask . I should be getting it in 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I ordered this snake mask . I should be getting it in 2 and a half weeks.
> View attachment 4567880


Fierce


----------



## Steve French (May 17, 2020)

Starting to open up here come Tuesday. Can finally get a haircut, been looking like a greasy hippy for far too long. Of course, this is probably the prelude to another huge outbreak. Gotta risk it for the biscuit I guess


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Starting to open up here come Tuesday. Can finally get a haircut, been looking like a greasy hippy for far too long. Of course, this is probably the prelude to another huge outbreak. Gotta risk it for the biscuit I guess


I'd go the first day this gives you a two-week window before the first spike


----------



## Steve French (May 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> I'd go the first day this gives you a two-week window before the first spike


Yeah, sometimes I think it might be best to just get it out of the way. Doff the mask and start licking parking meters or something. Get in there before all the other selfish fuckers start taking up them ventilators


----------



## DCcan (May 17, 2020)

Be careful what you wish for, it's no fun wondering if it will stop in your throat or hit your lungs before the antibodies kick in.
Weird , people start backing away real slow after you tell them you had it already. 
Then make an excuse and leave, after telling you its all overblown, they aren't afraid, It's the economy, etc...


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Yeah, sometimes I think it might be best to just get it out of the way. Doff the mask and start licking parking meters or something. Get in there before all the other selfish fuckers start taking up them ventilators


You don't want a ventilator! maybe a bit more than 15% of ventilator patients survive. It is basically a slow death sentence... especially when used in the high-pressure mode the hospitals are forced to use them


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 17, 2020)

Miracle's every day.....


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> You don't want a ventilator! maybe a bit more than 15% of ventilator patients survive. It is basically a slow death sentence... especially when used in the high-pressure mode the hospitals are forced to use them


It's not the ventilator's fault. Essentially it's the micro thrombi. By using anticoagulants they've reduced the necessity for ventilation by 50%. However if you need a ventilator you will die without one 100% of the time. With a ventilator you stand a 20% chance.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2020)

closing in on 90,000 deaths from Covid-19


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Miracle's every day.....
> View attachment 4568361


Looks like someone needs a sponge bath!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (May 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like someone needs a sponge bath!


The guy does look dirty. Let us know how it goes 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2020)

Oh look, fruity Pre-Puke.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2020)

One of our snowbird team members died in a crash today heading to do a flyover in bc. 









CF Snowbirds team member killed in crash in Kamloops, B.C. | Globalnews.ca


"It is with heavy hearts that we announce that one member of the CF Snowbirds team has died and one has sustained serious injuries," the Royal Canadian Air Force said.




globalnews.ca


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of our snowbird team members died in a crash today heading to do a flyover in bc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for her family/friends & your country's loss.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh look, fruity Pre-Puke.


Barracks floor stripper


----------



## Steve French (May 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> One of our snowbird team members died in a crash today heading to do a flyover in bc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sad and scary incident. Thankfully (from what I understand) nobody on the ground was hurt and the woman whose house was hit by the debris was out. I was having thoughts of Lockerbie when I heard the news earlier.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)

When you are yearning for human contact and will settle for anyhting.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

ANC said:


>


As for longing for human contact I think we finally are getting a handle on just how horribly contagious dense populations are and how we need less contact. The pool noodles are passed among the vectors and become fomites. Great epidemiological thinking there.

Better fewer but better
-Lenin


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> As for longing for human contact I think we finally are getting a handle on just how horribly contagious dense populations are and how we need less contact. The pool noodles are passed among the vectors and become fomites. Great epidemiological thinking there.
> 
> Better fewer but better
> -Lenin


Are people really longing for human contact? Weird. 

I’m gonna social distance for the rest of eternity. 

“Wanna come to my dinner party?!”

“Can’t. The rona.”

“But there’s been a vaccine for 6 years now. We haven’t seen a new case in 4 years”. 

“Can’t. The rona.”


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Are people really longing for human contact? Weird.
> 
> I’m gonna social distance for the rest of eternity.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this virus has obsoleted, "Can't, washing my hair."


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Are people really longing for human contact? Weird.
> 
> I’m gonna social distance for the rest of eternity.
> 
> ...


Can't - gonna facetime with some friends online (pornhub).


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can't - gonna facetime with some friends online (pornhub).


Go away! ‘Batin’!


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

Researchers are learning to predict your chances of surviving COVID-19






theweek.com


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, this virus has obsoleted, "Can't, washing my hair."


Replaced by: Can't, washing my facemask.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

Risk Score for Development of Critical Illness in Patients With COVID-19


This cohort study examines the characteristics of patients admitted to the hospital with COVID-19 who will need admission to an intensive care unit, mechanical ventilation, or will die, and develops a COVID-19 risk score to predict outcomes.




jamanetwork.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2020)

I'm not paying $1.12 a roll for TP. 

4 rolls of Scott Tissue at Giant Eagle, $4.49.
Fuck that.

I bought two cases since March, .75 a roll for this one and .63 a roll previously.

There's apparently a glut of industrial TP because of hotel, restaurant and industry shut downs and they can't sell it in stores. Saves me shopping cart space and money.

Thanks Amazon!


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4569507
> 
> I'm not paying $1.12 a roll for TP.
> 
> ...


Could you have a talk with my asshole? It's addicted to that god damn Ultra Soft Charmin' and won't take no for an answer. It's currently at 100 rolls so I think it may stop ordering for awhile. But it's pretty damn stubborn.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Could have a talk with my asshole? It's addicted to that god damn Ultra Soft Charmin' and won't take no for an answer. It's currently at 100 rolls so I think it may stop ordering for awhile. But it's pretty damn stubborn.


Anything less and you might as well just go with a scotchbrite.....


----------



## greg nr (May 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Could you have a talk with my asshole? It's addicted to that god damn Ultra Soft Charmin' and won't take no for an answer. It's currently at 100 rolls so I think it may stop ordering for awhile. But it's pretty damn stubborn.


Well, I could, but that would require a lack of social distance and the possibilities of a long conversation.


----------



## greg nr (May 18, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anything less and you might as well just go with a scrotch-bite ...


Fify


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Could you have a talk with my asshole? ~snip~


He’s home?


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)

Here is a little music to cheer you up.

I just leave my facemask in the car on the front sill for the UV to toast.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> He’s home?


Depends on how you define home.


----------



## XtraGood (May 18, 2020)

Covid has got me thinking about going from 7 to 6 to get this painter's breathing mask on reasonably well. Maybe I should just get some sort of snorkel with filter, that probably won't scare anybody?


or will it...


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> Covid has got me thinking about going from 7 to 6 to get this painter's breathing mask on reasonably well. Maybe I should just get some sort of snorkel with filter, that probably won't scare anybody?
> 
> View attachment 4569734
> or will it...
> View attachment 4569743



Edited to add: If you go with that put on this first:


----------



## XtraGood (May 18, 2020)

So I typed "cat hazmat" into google image search to grab a funny image...the internet has been busy, I picked this one, but there are more:

this is what i need to save my beard so yes please, one hazmat


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> So I typed "cat hazmat" into google image search to grab a funny image...the internet has been busy, I picked this one, but there are more:
> View attachment 4569757
> this is what i need to save my beard so yes please, one hazmat


Add on a cooling vest and you're golden. I'd upgrade to a PAPR.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2020)

I had forgotten about the Trump, *"I* made sure you got your stimulus money" letter and saw they sent it in the dreaded 1444 envelope notice. (The one they use to inform you of "irregularities" in your income tax filings, the fukers.)

This today, good luck trying to get thru:




__





IRS adds phone operators to answer Economic Impact Payment questions | Internal Revenue Service


IR-2020-97, May 18, 2020 — Today, the Internal Revenue Service is starting to add 3,500 telephone representatives to answer some of the most common questions about Economic Impact Payments.




www.irs.gov


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> So I typed "cat hazmat" into google image search to grab a funny image...the internet has been busy, I picked this one, but there are more:
> View attachment 4569757
> this is what i need to save my beard so yes please, one hazmat


I can hazmat cheezburger


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I had forgotten about the Trump, *"I* made sure you got your stimulus money" letter and saw they sent it in the dreaded 1444 envelope notice. (The one they use to inform you of "irregularities" in your income tax filings, the fukers.)
> 
> This today, good luck trying to get thru:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had same reaction: I filed my taxes early Feb, got the stimulus direct deposit a few weeks after my refund. I got the Trump letter 2 weeks ago and when I first saw it before opening I thought "ahhh shit, now what".


----------



## Kushash (May 18, 2020)

Staying safe isn't just about hygiene and distance. It's about time, too.


The longer you stay in an environment that may contain the virus, the higher the risk of getting sick.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Grandpapy (May 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I had same reaction: I filed my taxes early Feb, got the stimulus direct deposit a few weeks after my refund. I got the Trump letter 2 weeks ago and when I first saw it before opening I thought "ahhh shit, now what".


Got mine today, thought the same thing.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> The Trump, *"I* am bribing you with your own money"


fify


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I had same reaction: I filed my taxes early Feb, got the stimulus direct deposit a few weeks after my refund. I got the Trump letter 2 weeks ago and when I first saw it before opening I thought "ahhh shit, now what".





Grandpapy said:


> Got mine today, thought the same thing.


Worse yet, I've got that USPS service where they send you an email overnight telling you what mail to expect the next day so I got to worry about it for a while.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Worse yet, I've got that USPS service where they send you an email overnight telling you what mail to expect the next day so I got to worry about it for a while.


Why do I imagine someone at the post office shouting Bwahaa?


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2020)

The US has 1/4 of all Covid-19 deaths and 1/3 of all infections worldwide, while having only 5% of world population...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Could you have a talk with my asshole? It's addicted to that god damn Ultra Soft Charmin' and won't take no for an answer. It's currently at 100 rolls so I think it may stop ordering for awhile. But it's pretty damn stubborn.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Pretty sad and scary incident. Thankfully (from what I understand) nobody on the ground was hurt and the woman whose house was hit by the debris was out. I was having thoughts of Lockerbie when I heard the news earlier.


I hate to say it but they should ground the snowbirds until we can provide them with modern equipment. I was stunned when I read that they're flying 60 year old Tutor training airplanes. We should definitely question the logic of sending young pilots out to risk their lives for our entertainment. What a waste.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hate to say it but they should ground the snowbirds until we can provide them with modern equipment. I was stunned when I read that they're flying 60 year old Tutor training airplanes. We should definitely question the logic of sending young pilots out to risk their lives for our entertainment. What a waste.


That's the reason I stopped attending airshows a long time ago.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's the reason I stopped attending airshows a long time ago.


I only like the Warbird airshows; don't need trick flying. I'm satisfied just seeing and hearing them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's the reason I stopped attending airshows a long time ago.


I've gone to the airshow at the CNE a few times. It's incredible to see them flying loops around the cn tower in formation (not my pic), just never really thought about the risk or knew they were flying old jalopies. It's pretty freaking embarrassing for a first world country.


----------



## greg nr (May 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The US has 1/4 of all Covid-19 deaths and 1/3 of all infections worldwide, while having only 5% of world population...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

Ontario confirmed that there will be no in classroom learning for the remainder of 2019/2020 school year They are asking schools not to cancel graduations and prom instead hosting them in the summer or fall when it's safe. At least the class of 2020 isn't going to be robbed of that experience.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hate to say it but they should ground the snowbirds until we can provide them with modern equipment. I was stunned when I read that they're flying 60 year old Tutor training airplanes. We should definitely question the logic of sending young pilots out to risk their lives for our entertainment. What a waste.


The USAF used a T-37 trainer first flown in 1954 up until retiring them in 2009. They remind me of the Tutor. They made a ear piercing noise when idling. The USAF demonstration teams have lost a few aircraft over the years also.


Singlemalt said:


> I only like the Warbird airshows; don't need trick flying. I'm satisfied just seeing and hearing them.


Reno air races. P-51's are some sexy ladies.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> The USAF used a T-37 trainer first flown in 1954 up until retiring them in 2009. They remind me of the Tutor. They made a ear piercing noise when idling. The USAF demonstration teams have lost a few aircraft over the years also.
> 
> Reno air races. P-51's are some sexy ladies.


In 2003 I rode through southern Ontario. I saw a couple small fast jets ( later identified as Hawker Hunters) doing their thing. I waved from my bike. One pilot overflew me and waggled his wings. I owe Canada about $100 in jet fuel.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> waggled his wings.


I saw a C-5 doing that leaving from a static display at an airshow. It did it rather quickly for a huge plane, I figure the wingtips were moving about 40' up and down. I didn't know they were that maneuverable.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I saw a C-5 doing that leaving from a static display at an airshow. It did it rather quickly for a huge plane, I figure the wingtips were moving about 40' up and down. I didn't know they were that maneuverable.


I get the feeling that heavy pilots as a class think “You don’t know what we can do because you only see us conforming to regs.”


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I get the feeling that heavy pilots as a class think “You don’t know what we can do because you only see us conforming to regs.”


You should see what a 747 could do. Boeing shared the runway with the AF at McConnell. Those pilots wrung those birds out.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I saw a C-5 doing that leaving from a static display at an airshow. It did it rather quickly for a huge plane, I figure the wingtips were moving about 40' up and down. I didn't know they were that maneuverable.


Got a ride on a C-141 doing a VFR tour through the Grand Canyon. We mixed with a bunch of civil aircraft and they were very uncivil about it.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> The USAF used a T-37 trainer first flown in 1954 up until retiring them in 2009. They remind me of the Tutor. They made a ear piercing noise when idling. The USAF demonstration teams have lost a few aircraft over the years also.
> 
> Reno air races. P-51's are some sexy ladies.


Thats true, slipped my mind been over 40 yrs since I've been to one


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> The USAF used a T-37 trainer first flown in 1954 up until retiring them in 2009. They remind me of the Tutor. They made a ear piercing noise when idling. The USAF demonstration teams have lost a few aircraft over the years also.


Were they using them for actual training or acrobatics? I've seen the blue angles airplanes up close and personal in NJ. They looked like real fighter airplanes used by the military.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In 2003 I rode through southern Ontario. I saw a couple small fast jets ( later identified as Hawker Hunters) doing their thing. I waved from my bike. One pilot overflew me and waggled his wings. I owe Canada about $100 in jet fuel.


$72 CAD  A few years ago we rented a cottage on Lake Nippasing in Northern Ontario. We had no idea the airforce base was nearby in North Bay until you heard the roar of the engines overhead. I got a few really good photos, no idea what type of airplanes they were I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were they using them for actual training or acrobatics? I've seen the blue angles airplanes up close and personal in NJ. They looked like real fighter airplanes used by the military.


They were the trainer used for all the pilots. 


They fly T-38's now, which were used for a time by the Thunderbirds before switching to the F-16.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2020)

I'd like to contribute to this aircraft discussion...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ontario confirmed that there will be no in classroom learning for the remainder of 2019/2020 school year They are asking schools not to cancel graduations and prom instead hosting them in the summer or fall when it's safe. At least the class of 2020 isn't going to be robbed of that experience.


My daughter never went back after spring break. She called me today while I was at work to tell me she turned in some AR books she had and received her, promoted to 4th grade report card. She was super excited. She hopes she goes back cuz she doesn’t like home school. Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2020)

A preliminary vaccine shows early promise, and creates antibodies in the study's participants. Also, Trump is taking Hydroxychloroquine for... well, why not?


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> A preliminary vaccine shows early promise, and creates antibodies in the study's participants. Also, Trump is taking Hydroxychloroquine for... well, why not?


From NYT:
If hydroxychloroquine becomes an accepted treatment, several pharmaceutical companies stand to profit, including shareholders and senior executives with connections to the president. Mr. Trump himself has a small personal financial interest in Sanofi, the French drugmaker that makes Plaquenil, the brand-name version of hydroxychloroquine. 
I don't believe he is taking it anyway.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't believe he is taking it anyway.


You can't get a distraction bingo card winner with that attitude. Lol.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You can't get a distraction bingo card winner with that attitude. Lol.


He is making Snopes and factcheck.org earn their monies, people say...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Could you have a talk with my asshole? It's addicted to that god damn Ultra Soft Charmin' and won't take no for an answer. It's currently at 100 rolls so I think it may stop ordering for awhile. But it's pretty damn stubborn.


Lol.

My dad once told me when I was around 13-14, that a person should never let their penis, vagina or asshole do their thinking for them.

When questioned by my inquiring mind, he changed the subject leaving me to ponder that trifecta for decades which was probably his intent.

I don't know why I remembered that except I never figured out the asshole part.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> My dad once told me when I was around 13-14, that a person should never let their penis, vagina or asshole do their thinking for them.
> 
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> My dad once told me when I was around 13-14, that a person should never let their penis, vagina or asshole do their thinking for them.
> 
> ...


The asshole is the ground wire in this scheme. Both sexes have one (1) asshole.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The asshole is the ground wire in this scheme. Both sexes have one (1) asshole.


UNLESS they are married.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> UNLESS they are married.


Hey none of those kinky 3-phase circuits


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hey none of those kinky 3-phase circuits


Those are untouchable.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Those are untouchable.


Cheap toilet paper will unravel that riddle for you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cheap toilet paper


2020 ended that. There's only very expensive, kind of expensive and less expensive now. Like gasoline in 1973 forward.

I used to get monthly coupons for 2.00 off Scott Tissue. Haven't gotten one in 3 months and the last one I had was with bare shelves.

Definitely a shitty year for TP.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 2020 ended that. There's only very expensive, kind of expensive and less expensive now. Like gasoline in 1973 forward.
> 
> I used to get monthly coupons for 2.00 off Scott Tissue. Haven't gotten one in 3 months and the last one I had was with bare shelves.
> 
> Definitely a shitty year for TP.


Yeah, remember gasoline wars?

Edited to add the cutest girl in my HS class married a guy because he owned a gas station.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, remember gasoline wars?
> 
> Edited to add the cutest girl in my HS class married a guy because he owned a gas station.


I remember 27.9/gal. near Forbes Field circa 1970.

It was 32.9 in my hometown (for years) but Pittsburgh was always cheaper with stations in competition. 

Nobody cared that your dad's chrome laden heavy ass V-8 only got 11 mpg. Drive all evening for $2 with a back seat big enough for a menage a trois.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember 27.9/gal. near Forbes Field circa 1970.
> 
> It was 32.9 in my hometown (for years) but Pittsburgh was always cheaper with stations in competition.
> 
> Nobody cared that your dad's chrome laden heavy ass V-8 only got 11 mpg. Drive all evening for $2 with a back seat big enough for a menage a trois.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2020)

Why is a menage a quatro or cinco never in the mix?


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Why is a menage a quatro or cinco never in the mix?


that's what vans were for.....


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Those are untouchable.


I'm neutral.


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> My dad once told me when I was around 13-14, that a person should never let their penis, vagina or asshole do their thinking for them.
> 
> ...


This would get an asshole in trouble.


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Why is a menage a quatro or cinco never in the mix?


after 3 the tally is hard to keep up with so "ORGY" is used collectively.

ORGY = Winning


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My daughter never went back after spring break. She called me today while I was at work to tell me she turned in some AR books she had and received her, promoted to 4th grade report card. She was super excited. She hopes she goes back cuz she doesn’t like home school. Lol


Is the at home work the school provided actually homework? They're only providing 5-10 hours of e-learning per week here for elementary school kids. I'm not sure that they will be back in September. UofT is already saying that there will be limited in class training starting in September with most lectures being online.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)




----------



## gwheels (May 20, 2020)

That doob wont smoke right...but its pretty.

Covid 19 doobs....raw 1 1/4 and toss that rolling machine...fill it until the gummed side just touches that paper..

smoke it and everything is alright alright alright. Feels like im in the back seat of a Lincoln with Mathew Mcwhatshisface driving it with narration !

Damned Topanga Canyon...maybe that doob shouldnt be so big sometimes...


----------



## greg nr (May 20, 2020)

*Sicker for longer: doctor warns of new symptoms for China's latest COVID-19 patients*









Sicker for longer: doctor warns of new symptoms for China's latest COVID-19 patients


Patients suffering COVID-19 in China's new cluster are taking longer to show symptoms and take longer to recover.




www.smh.com.au





*Beijing:* Chinese doctors are seeing the coronavirus manifest differently among patients in its new cluster of cases in the north-east region compared to the original outbreak in Wuhan, suggesting that the pathogen may be changing in unknown ways.
Patients found in the northern provinces of Jilin and Heilongjiang appear to carry the virus for a longer period of time and take longer to recover, as defined by a negative test, Qiu Haibo, one of China's top critical care doctors, told state television on Tuesday.

Cases in the north-east also appear to be taking longer than the one to two weeks observed in Wuhan to develop symptoms after infection, and this delayed onset is making it harder for authorities to catch cases before they spread, said Qiu, who is now in the northern region treating patients. 

"The longer period during which infected patients show no symptoms has created clusters of family infections," said Qiu, who was earlier sent to Wuhan to help in the original outbreak. Some 46 cases have been reported over the past two weeks spread across three cities - Shulan, Jilin city and Shengyang - in two provinces, a resurgence that sparked renewed lockdown measures over a region of 100 million people. 

Scientists still do not fully understand if the virus is changing in significant ways. The differences Chinese doctors are seeing could be due to the fact that they're able to observe patients more thoroughly and from an earlier stage than in Wuhan. When the outbreak first exploded in the central Chinese city, the local healthcare system was so overwhelmed that only the most serious cases were being treated. The north-east cluster is also far smaller than Hubei's outbreak, which ultimately sickened 68,000 people.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

South Korea Says Patients Who Retested Positive After Recovering Were No Longer Infectious


This new finding could add clarity to the question of survivor immunity.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

gwheels said:


> That doob wont smoke right...but its pretty.
> 
> Covid 19 doobs....raw 1 1/4 and toss that rolling machine...fill it until the gummed side just touches that paper..
> 
> ...


I thought about that. What if you lit all the joints on the top half of the sphere then lit the ones on the lower half once the joints on the top half had completely burned down.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

~ Awkward silence is deafening ~


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Awkward silence is deafening ~


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Awkward silence is deafening ~


 I can see how that would be misconstrued... edited.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can see how that would be misconstrued... edited.


I missed it

SH420


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I missed it
> 
> SH420


So did I, I miss all the fun stuff...


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2020)

*‘How Can I Be Sick?’ Wisconsin Woman Who Took Hydroxychloroquine For 19 Years To Treat Lupus Still Got COVID-19*








'How Can I Be Sick?' Woman Who Took Hydroxychloroquine For 19 Years To Treat Lupus Still Got COVID-19


A Wisconsin woman is warning people that the anti-malarial drug, hydroxychloroquine, wil not protect someone from COVID-19.




minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2020)

More than 5 million Americans will be infected with coronavirus and 290,000 will die by the end of July if social distancing isn't adhered to, according to COVID-19 model 








5million Americans will be infected by COVID-19 by July, model shows


The forecast from University Of Pennsylvania's Wharton School model predicts COVID-19 cases will reach 5.4 million and death toll could be 290,000 by July 24.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I missed it
> 
> SH420


You didn't miss anything. It was a comment about not liking big ass joints.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't miss anything. It was a comment about not liking big ass joints.


Ass joints, especially big ones, are not my favorite either

TOP DEFINITION
Ass Joint
Bath tissue remnants deposited on and around Toilet rim. In extreme cases ass joints have been known to migrate to surrounding floor. Ass joints are created when inferior bath tissues are used on "rough" (many cases hairy) Anuses. The end result is a rolled tissue joint thats 420 for your 6:30.
I had no choice but to use the filthy public bathroom stall that was littered with Ass joints.

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't miss anything. It was a comment about not liking big ass joints.


I had your back girl n/ I can keep a secret.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

OMG I love you guys, you always deliver! And now I really will clean the bird cages, bye!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ass joints, especially big ones, are not my favorite either
> 
> TOP DEFINITION
> Ass Joint
> ...


Reminds me of a joke

What does toilet paper and the spaceship enterprise have in common?
The both circle uranus looking for klingons. 

Could probably make a captain's log joke out of that too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had your back girl n/ I can keep a secret.


I'll be sending future posts to you to vet prior to posting.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What does toilet paper and the spaceship enterprise have in common?
> The both circle uranus looking for klingons.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


>


I like the ships in this version.


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had your back girl n/ I can keep a secret.


like that was a secret?....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> like that was a secret?....


Prolly not - just trying for cover a sister.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reminds me of a joke
> 
> What does toilet paper and the spaceship enterprise have in common?
> The both circle uranus looking for klingons.
> ...


Starship Enterprise, not Spaceship. Such a girl...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Starship Enterprise, not Spaceship. Such a girl...


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

Star Trek (TV series) had many lessons that have never been learned in these days.
“Live well and prosper!”


----------



## Kushash (May 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)

Kushash said:


> View attachment 4572385


That's what happens when you let a Vulcan use super glue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Star Trek (TV series) had many lessons that have never been learned in these days.
> “Live well and prosper!”


2020 Star Trek lesson. We're all red shirts in this rush to get back to work. 

Ontario has been trending upwards all week and we just started opening on Tuesday.


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 2020 Star Trek lesson. We're all red shirts in this rush to get back to work.
> 
> Ontario has been trending upwards all week and we just started opening on Tuesday.


Same all over a bunch of Redfuck states here.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2020)

Scientists believe cannabis could help prevent and treat coronavirus


They have high hopes for a coronavirus breakthrough. A team of Canadian scientists believes it has found strong strains of cannabis that could help prevent or treat coronavirus infections, accordin…




nypost.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263602255476985862


----------



## Kushash (May 22, 2020)

oldschoolnitro said:


> Are you looking to make change and do something positive or are you simply looking for a fight ?


The OP has made quite an effort to keep politics and fighting out of this thread. Each time the topic changes from covid to anything political the thread gets moved to the politics section and there are a # of people that do not want it moved.
It would be nice if you guys take the fight back to one of the many threads available in the politics section and fight about change over there.


----------



## oldschoolnitro (May 22, 2020)

Kushash said:


> The OP has made quite an effort to keep politics and fighting out of this thread. Each time the topic changes from covid to anything political the thread gets moved to the politics section and there are a # of people that do not want it moved.
> It would be nice if you guys take the fight back to one of the many threads available in the politics section and fight about change over there.



i hear you 100%.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I'm trying to change your mom's weak as fuck neck game.


dude too hard let it go


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

With just one ICU bed available, Montgomery, Alabama, is sending sick patients to Birmingham


The city of Montgomery, Alabama, which has only one intensive care unit bed left, is sending sick patients to Birmingham, more than an hour away, officials said.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2020)

I am in a reopening “destination” vacation place, hoping for the best but that may be a pipe dream.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I am in a reopening “destination” vacation place, hoping for the best but that may be a pipe dream.


Ouch, if you have a reusable respirator with an N95 or N100 wear that and eye protection when you go out. My best wishes for you to remain safe. Something like this:


----------



## neosapien (May 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> dude too hard let it go


. Dang. Sorry Sunni.


----------



## neosapien (May 22, 2020)

Sorry @curious2garden and people's. It's raining and I was sitting in my truck thinking how utterly behind I am the busiest week of the season and needed a release of frustration. Apologies that I did it in this thread.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2020)

First week of reopening and we're trending the wrong way.  Highest number of new cases since May 8th... 441 yesterday, 413 Wednesday, 427 Tuesday and 326 on Monday. 2/3 of new cases are from unknown community transfer. I think it's only going to get worse with the warm weather.


----------



## neosapien (May 22, 2020)

Yeah my mom's on the "this is all bullshit give me my beach" end of the spectrum and keeps bugging us to send our kid down to FL for a chunk of the summer. And my wife's on the "no way in hell" end of the spectrum. And it's all weighing heavily on my emotions.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Sorry @curious2garden and people's. It's raining and I was sitting in my truck thinking how utterly behind I am the busiest week of the season and needed a release of frustration. Apologies that I did it in this thread.


No apology required. If you hadn't I would have ;D


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah my mom's on the "this is all bullshit give me my beach" end of the spectrum and keeps bugging us to send our kid down to FL for a chunk of the summer. And my wife's on the "no way in hell" end of the spectrum. And it's all weighing heavily on my emotions.


That has to be really tough on you.  
The south is not a place to be right now. You can hide statistics but you can't hide bodies. Ok maybe you can if you have access to backhoes, an army of backhoes. History will not look kindly on our retreat to the dark ages. We knew better.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> First week of reopening and we're trending the wrong way.  Highest number of new cases since May 8th... 441 yesterday, 413 Wednesday, 427 Tuesday and 326 on Monday. 2/3 of new cases are from unknown community transfer. I think it's only going to get worse with the warm weather.


Same thing happening here, Wed was 1st phase in reopening and positive cases going up; which basically means people were cheating 10 days before


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That has to be really tough on you.
> The south is not a place to be right now. You can hide statistics but you can't hide bodies. Ok maybe you can if you have access to backhoes, an army of backhoes. History will not look kindly on our retreat to the dark ages. We knew better.


crocs and gators


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2020)

Wife and I may be fully retired before we planned. Some customers in restaurants have been very rude to servers etc. here. A lot of “mask whining” and crap. These folks are already in a very exposed line of work without that shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That has to be really tough on you.
> The south is not a place to be right now. You can hide statistics but *you can't hide bodies*. Ok maybe you can if you have access to backhoes, an army of backhoes. History will not look kindly on our retreat to the dark ages. We knew better.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

In my hometown, casinos just reopened.

There are Disneyland style lines and cars lined up miles to get in.

What in the ACTUAL fuck.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> crocs and gators


Pigs.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> crocs and gators


Actually that's true, they like to tuck the dead under things so they don't rise as they rot. So that could work. They are gonna raise some blue ribbon size Crocodylia!

PS stop giving them ideas.


----------



## neosapien (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That has to be really tough on you.
> The south is not a place to be right now. You can hide statistics but you can't hide bodies. Ok maybe you can if you have access to backhoes, an army of backhoes. History will not look kindly on our retreat to the dark ages. We knew better.


Yeah. My wife and mom can coexist peacefully but neither really likes the other, even if they don't say it, I know lol. There's 2 grandkids in the family. Mine and my sister's. But my sister is completely estranged from us because her husband is a brainwashing psycho. We haven't seen/heard from them in 5-6 years. So my mom just has my kid to dote on. And we usually let her, because now that we're parents, we can now imagine what it must feel like to have your kid hate you. But we just don't feel comfortable with all the old, sloppy retirees down there. And my mom is just twisted in her "I moved down here to enjoy my twilight years and you're ruining it with your fake bullshit flu" mindset. I really think the only thing that will wake her up is if my immune compromised dad gets it. Fuck.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah. My wife and mom can coexist peacefully but neither really likes the other, even if they don't say it, I know lol. There's 2 grandkids in the family. Mine and my sister's. But my sister is completely estranged from us because her husband is a brainwashing psycho. We haven't seen/heard from them in 5-6 years. So my mom just has my kid to dote on. And we usually let her, because now that we're parents, we can now imagine what it must feel like to have your kid hate you. But we just don't feel comfortable with all the old, sloppy retirees down there. And my mom is just twisted in her "I moved down here to enjoy my twilight years and you're ruining it with your fake bullshit flu" mindset. I really think the only thing that will wake her up is if my immune compromised dad gets it. Fuck.


Wow, I hope she's not planning on moving in with you if the 'fake flu' gets him. That's a horrible place to be in. I keep thinking about quotes from Lenin and Stalin

A single death is a tragedy; a million deaths is a statistic
-Stalin 

Better fewer but better
-Lenin

Hopefully there will be some 'self' selection in this thinning of the herd.


----------



## Gond00s (May 22, 2020)

god we're still getting hit pretty hard I want this to be over but looks like its gonna be here for a long time. atleast one good thing came out of this year at least is legalization lol but all these people dying  its just horrible.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, I hope she's not planning on moving in with you if the 'fake flu' gets him. That's a horrible place to be in. I keep thinking about quotes from Lenin and Stalin
> 
> A single death is a tragedy; a million deaths is a statistic
> -Stalin
> ...


I suspect there will be. Weds my county started 1st phase of reopening; more businesses were allowed to open, restaurants etc with "cautions" and safe practices. I went and paid my car loan at the bank; I was the only customer with a mask and just one bank employee had a mask. On to Lowes and bought a new weed whacker. Two employees, myself and one other customer with masks. Most of the customers were old and older fucks like me most had a smug expression and smugger when they saw my mask. I had words with one coot when he smirked at me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Same thing happening here, Wed was 1st phase in reopening and positive cases going up; which basically means people were cheating 10 days before


This all seems absolutely hopeless. I realize we can't hide in our homes forever, but why did we wreck our economy, throw millions of people out of work and permanently destroy hundreds of local businesses if we're just going to open up and let it run rampant now? We've wiped out our savings, run up a bunch of credit card debt and the net result will be the same if we were to do nothing. It doesn't feel like anyone has a plan.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I suspect there will be. Weds my county started 1st phase of reopening; more businesses were allowed to open, restaurants etc with "cautions" and safe practices. I went and paid my car loan at the bank; I was the only customer with a mask and just one bank employee had a mask. On to Lowes and bought a new weed whacker. Two employees, myself and one other customer with masks. Most of the customers were old and older fucks like me most had a smug expression and smugger when they saw my mask. I had words with one coot when he smirked at me.


In LA County if you're out you have to be in a mask. I wear an N100 with eye shielding, hair and body covering. I've had a couple looks but that's the beauty of living in OR world. I pass them as I do in an OR; turn my back and exhale and never look back. 

Always remember sterile team passes unsterile with their backs to them, exhaling! 

I'd love to see you in a mask. I have visions dancing in my head LOL.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 22, 2020)

At my work, and in my profession
PPE is expected and specific. All these snoflakes who can't abide by simply safety precautions crack me up.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This all seems absolutely hopeless. I realize we can't hide in our homes forever, but why did we wreck our economy, throw millions of people out of work and permanently destroy hundreds of local businesses if we're just going to open up and let it run rampant now? We've wiped out our savings, run up a bunch of credit card debt and the net result will be the same if we were to do nothing. It doesn't feel like anyone has a plan.


Precisely, why all this pain if the plan was to go for herd immunity all along. The saddest part is even during the flu pandemic of 1918 when they had no choice but to go for herd immunity at least they embraced the public health policy of harm reduction. Instead we appear to be going for max casualties via deriding harm reduction behavior.

Sadly my answer is relatively political. So I won't air it here. But this is extraordinarily tragic.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Wife and I may be fully retired before we planned. Some customers in restaurants have been very rude to servers etc. here. A lot of “mask whining” and crap. These folks are already in a very exposed line of work without that shit.


I'm sorry to hear that. I'd suggest your wife getting a reusable respirator with N100 filters and a speaking valve but my guess is even if she did they wouldn't let her wear it.

Something like this:


https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-us/all-3m-products/~/3M-Secure-Click-Half-Facepiece-Reusable-Respirator-with-Speaking-Diaphragm-HF-801SD-Small-10-ea-Case/?N=5002385+3289645803&rt=rud



I'd add a washable filter/cartridge combination. Best of luck. These are trying times.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely, why all this pain if the plan was to go for herd immunity all along. The saddest part is even during the flu pandemic of 1918 when they had no choice but to go for herd immunity at least they embraced the public health policy of harm reduction. Instead we appear to be going for max casualties via deriding harm reduction behavior.
> 
> Sadly my answer is relatively political. So I won't air it here. But this is extraordinarily tragic.


I think all these closures have put us on the brink of economic collapse much faster than they thought it would. And now we have to choose between sacrificing our seniors or our future. Ontario released a roadmap in April, detailing criteria that must be met prior to opening the economy. Luckily our hospitals were never overrun, but our cases are going up, daily testing numbers are embarrassingly low, contact tracing is all but non existent and they cannot determine the source of the majority of cases. My partner goes back to work on the 26th, I was happy when I heard that two weeks ago when we were trending down. Now I'm freaking out a little and think it's too soon.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 22, 2020)

​


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2020)

*California mountain resort city won't enforce state orders*

BIG BEAR LAKE, Calif. (AP) — A popular Southern California mountain resort city headed into the Memorial Day weekend with a decision to not enforce Gov. Gavin Newsom’s orders aimed at slowing the spread of the coronavirus, arguing it has kept COVID-19 cases manageable and there has been significant economic harm. 








California mountain resort city won't enforce state orders


BIG BEAR LAKE, Calif. (AP) - A popular Southern California mountain resort city headed into the Memorial Day weekend with a decision to not enforce Gov. Gavin Newsom's orders aimed at slowing the spread of the coronavirus, arguing it has kept COVID-19 cases manageable and there has been...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## tyler.durden (May 22, 2020)

Make a face mask out of a sock (not the type of sock often found in this forum, an actual sock...)









Step by Step Guide to Making a Sock Face Mask


During the coronavirus pandemic face masks are essential. Discover how a do-it-yourself face mask can be made using a sock and a pair of scissors.




www.aarp.org


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2020)

How are we to expect our citizens to have a cautious attitude, and to take the proper precautions when our 'leader' refuses to even wear a mask (@ 3:40 in)? What the actual fuck is going on???


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Make a face mask out of a sock (*not the type of sock* *often found in this forum*, an actual sock...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F'n dream destroyer!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> How are we to expect our citizens to have a cautious attitude, and to take the proper precautions when our 'leader' refuses to even wear a mask (@ 3:40 in)? What the actual fuck is going on???


Ugh, no politics especially about the vector in chief! However I will say this. All we had to do was lay in MASSIVE PPE when we first got wind of this. Disseminated PPE and eye protection everywhere and do 60 second commercials teaching people how to use it.

Then the only things that would have needed shut down is where people would have to remove their masks, like dining in. Even dining outdoors is viable if you space people apart and strategically place fans etc.... to control airflow.

This is a tragedy that did not have to happen. I could go on but I won't. Let's take these deserved criticisms to politics, sigh. Thanks Tyler and congrats on surviving your birthday!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think all these closures have put us on the brink of economic collapse much faster than they thought it would. And now we have to choose between sacrificing our seniors or our future. Ontario released a roadmap in April, detailing criteria that must be met prior to opening the economy. Luckily our hospitals were never overrun, but our cases are going up, daily testing numbers are embarrassingly low, contact tracing is all but non existent and they cannot determine the source of the majority of cases. My partner goes back to work on the 26th, I was happy when I heard that two weeks ago when we were trending down. Now I'm freaking out a little and think it's too soon.
> 
> View attachment 4573575


It's a false dilemma too. We could have done better, sigh......


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Make a face mask out of a sock (not the type of sock often found in this forum, an actual sock...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A boon for foot fetishers


----------



## wascaptain (May 23, 2020)

All quiet on southern front.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> All quiet on southern front.


That is a rather eclectic still life.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> All quiet on southern front.


Way to isolate captain!


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is a rather eclectic still life.


Edgy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 23, 2020)

Day 2 of our music festival! It's beautiful out! Best seats around! 



Day 2 lineup 


SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (May 23, 2020)

​


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2020)

i nearly punched a 70+ year old man yesterday

it was my first time out of the house since march 18th, when my wife developed the classic symptoms of covid 19. since then, i have been out of the house to collect a paycheck, pick up dog meds and groceries via contactless pickup, and buy gardening supplies at our nearly abandoned big R store.

i went to home depot because big R was all out of fabric staples. i went in, got my stupid fucking garden staples, and was in line without getting too close to anyone. and then some asshole started hovering over me, just behind me.

i asked him to back up, please. he asked, "why should i?". i responded that he was an invited guest to the store, and should respect the stores policies, and he creeped forward even closer. 

as i checked out, the cashier tried to ring him up with me. apparently, that is how close he got to me. the cashier asked if he was with me. i responded, "no, he is just an asshole"

he replied "at least i dont believe in the mainstream media". i called him a retard.

he got yet closer. it was like he was trying to hug me. i turned around and told him bluntly "the only reason i am not going to punch you in the face right now is because you are an old man". i would have clocked anyone else my age and suffered the consequences.

after i was rung up and handed my receipt i turned around suddenly and faked a punch on him. he ducked. i laughed. 

i told him he was going to get punched for real very soon and walked away.

i was shaking for an hour after that. i am glad i did not punch an old retarded man. i would be in prison right now. that is the opposite of what i am trying to accomplish by almost never going out for anything

quarantine is easy. the trumptards are not


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2020)

Another advantage of wearing masks is it is easy to get away with punching assholes. It is difficult to identify a masked individual. I've been assaulting people and robbing big box stores since the beginning of the lock down. Despite all this tragedy, I've never felt so free...


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Another advantage of wearing masks is it is easy to get away with punching assholes. It is difficult to identify a masked individual. I've been assaulting people and robbing big box stores since the beginning of the lock down. Despite all this tragedy, I've never felt so free...


Indeed non descript mask, sunglasses and baggy clothes. It defeats facial recognition software and if you hunch a bit at the knee as you exit it gives a 2" height difference at a measured door.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> i nearly punched a 70+ year old man yesterday
> 
> it was my first time out of the house since march 18th, when my wife developed the classic symptoms of covid 19. since then, i have been out of the house to collect a paycheck, pick up dog meds and groceries via contactless pickup, and buy gardening supplies at our nearly abandoned big R store.
> 
> ...


I would have summoned up a cough right in his face. Hope your wife does OK with it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> i nearly punched a 70+ year old man yesterday
> 
> it was my first time out of the house since march 18th, when my wife developed the classic symptoms of covid 19. since then, i have been out of the house to collect a paycheck, pick up dog meds and groceries via contactless pickup, and buy gardening supplies at our nearly abandoned big R store.
> 
> ...


Hi Buck,
I'm glad you restrained yourself and did not punch him. Your family needs you. I also know you stated you had been sick with Covid symptoms early on. So you may have seroconverted. If you haven't already had a blood test for antibodies I encourage you to do so.

The idiots are getting aggressive since their pied piper isn't getting his way. It's important to know what to do if one of these idiots gets in your face.

(1) Do your best to keep your back to them. If they try to get in front of you keep turning your back.
(2) When you go out wear a hat to cover your hair, some light baggy clothes over your regular clothes so you can remove them, and wash them.
(3) Always wear eye protection.
(4) If you have to go face to face with an unmasked person (closer than 6' or closer than 30' if they are yelling/coughing/sneezing/spitting) you must disinfect your mask. If it's fabric put it in with your clothes. If it's an N95 or N100, check for any biological material on the outside of the mask. If so, then carefully remove the organic contamination and then place your mask in direct sunlight for a few hours. Flip it over and repeat its exposure to sunlight for several more hours.
(5) Wash hands thoroughly or shower as soon as you are done cleaning your PPE.

As a political aside, I've had more political thoughts during the past 6 weeks or so than I've had my entire life. I've thought about showing up in politics to rant a few times. I just might, but I still feel politics is above my pay grade. Then again this isn't politics; this is trying to remain alive with a malignant narcissist at the helm.
Stay safe out there,
Annie



raratt said:


> I would have summoned up a cough right in his face. Hope your wife does OK with it.


I probably wouldn't do that as you can be charged for assault at least in CA. Worse it requires removal of your mask and you really don't want to ruin your mask to wick bacteria etc.. through it by coughing behind it.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> probably wouldn't do that as you can be charged for assault at least in CA. Worse it requires removal of your mask and you really don't want to ruin your mask to wick bacteria etc.. through it by coughing behind it.


Plausible deniability. I didn't want to ruin my mask to wick bacteria etc.. through it by coughing behind it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 24, 2020)

Day 3 of our virtual festival.



The actual festival has been rescheduled to October. I'm not too sure it's going to happen... even if it does, it won't be the same. 
This was mid day last year... not completely full but a good crowd, it gets super crowded as the day goes on. 



SH420


----------



## Kushash (May 25, 2020)

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

This was trinity bellwoods park in Toronto on Saturday. 







Even our dumbass Mayor was out there. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264707865262071812


----------



## jerryb73 (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This was trinity bellwoods park in Toronto on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you take that pic


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Did you take that pic


lol no way I would have went near that! I was hanging out at a park in Ottawa on Saturday. Most people I saw were keeping their distance from each other.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Day 2 of our music festival! It's beautiful out! Best seats around!
> 
> View attachment 4574407
> 
> ...


@curious2garden the ex is playing at this festival. See how once it's ugly head rears, it's EVERYWHERE?


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @curious2garden the ex is playing at this festival. See how once it's ugly head rears, it's EVERYWHERE?


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2020)

USA is on the verge of a self-inflicted catastrophe


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @curious2garden the ex is playing at this festival. See how once it's ugly head rears, it's EVERYWHERE?


This insidious virus has nothing on her!



hillbill said:


> USA is on the verge of a self-inflicted catastrophe


My guess is the verge is a distant memory in our rear view mirror now. All that's left is hope now.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no way I would have went near that! I was hanging out at a park in Ottawa on Saturday. Most people I saw were keeping their distance from each other.


We kept our distance too


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We kept our distance too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like fun!

The copcicles and bylaw enforcement were out en masse in Ottawa warning people to keep apart. I read that they only gave fines to a few people for peeing in public in Toronto.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> copcicles


Lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This insidious virus has nothing on her!
> 
> 
> My guess is the verge is a distant memory in our rear view mirror now. All that's left is hope now.


She is indeed a virus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol


It's so hard to take men on bicycles with pasty white legs, ankle socks and plastic helmets seriously as authority figures. At least bylaw enforcement get to drive cars and wear pants.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 25, 2020)

My sister gave me this calendar last year. Today:


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2020)

*Memorial Day in America: 100,000 COVID-19 deaths surpass combined US combat fatalities in Korea and Vietnam*
It is an extraordinary fact that the 100,000 people officially lost to the virus in barely two months already surpasses the combined US combat death toll in the three-year Korean War (33,686) and the 11-year US war in Vietnam (58,220). It is also nearly twice the number of American soldiers killed in World War I (53,402). 








Memorial Day in America: 100,000 COVID-19 deaths surpass combined US combat fatalities in Korea and Vietnam


A false narrative dominates the entire coverage of the expanding pandemic—that human life must be balanced against the “economy,” by which is meant the economy of the rich.



www.wsws.org


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Memorial Day in America: 100,000 COVID-19 deaths surpass combined US combat fatalities in Korea and Vietnam*
> It is an extraordinary fact that the 100,000 people officially lost to the virus in barely two months already surpasses the combined US combat death toll in the three-year Korean War (33,686) and the 11-year US war in Vietnam (58,220). It is also nearly twice the number of American soldiers killed in World War I (53,402).
> 
> 
> ...


If i were to post this on any common social media accounts id immediately be inundated with critisism from the chicken hawk bootlickers ....America loves to see its people die..its effing wierd...me i miss my friends who died on foreign soil for no good reason other then the brotherhood


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> USA is on the verge of a self-inflicted catastrophe


That was 2016.


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> If i were to post this on any common social media accounts id immediately be inundated with critisism from the chicken hawk bootlickers ....America loves to see its people die..its effing wierd...me i miss my friends who died on foreign soil for no good reason other then the brotherhood


It's about the guys to your left and right.....


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2020)

Should be #penisesandboobs, but I didn't make the sign.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2020)

I am working on the Quarantine 15 and loving every second of it.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am working on the Quarantine 15 and loving every second of it.
> View attachment 4576442View attachment 4576447View attachment 4576453View attachment 4576456



It seems as though you may avoid the rona just to succumb to diabetes a short time afterward. Definitely a better way to go


----------



## BarnBuster (May 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It seems as though you may avoid the rona just to succumb to diabetes a short time afterward. Definitely a better way to go


Lol. Highly Unlikely. Zero diabetes in the family. Cancer will get me before diabetes. It’s a balanced diet Right there. The Brussels really balance it out with the needed vitamins and minerals and all are high end products. That Prairie Rainbow Sherbert Sour beer is so damn good. Highly recommend that stuff.


----------



## greg nr (May 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> USA is on the verge of a self-inflicted catastrophe


Self-inflicted? Bullshite. It is a rolling crime being perpetrated by a small group of greedy racists with no allegiance to anything except their own misguided beliefs.

Payback will be a bitch, bitches.


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2020)

I never imagined an Oatmeal cartoon could make you cry. 









It's going to be okay. - The Oatmeal


This is a comic about a plane crash.




theoatmeal.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2020)

Covid test centers have finally opened to anyone who wants one in the province. All the ones around me are inside hospitals, I think I'll pass until I can get tested at drive thru location. Yesterday Ontario also had its lowest number of new cases since the 31st of March. They're attributing the uptick to people visiting family on Mother's Day.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Covid test centers have finally opened to anyone who wants one in the province. All the ones around me are inside hospitals, I think I'll pass until I can get tested at drive thru location. Yesterday Ontario also had its lowest number of new cases since the 31st of March. They're attributing the uptick to people visiting family on Mother's Day.


Do you have symptoms or will they do seroconversion tests too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Do you have symptoms or will they do seroconversion tests too?


I haven't had any symptoms at all. I've been doing the errands and shopping for two households so I've had a lot of exposure to other people before stores started implementing physical barriers and social distancing. My reasons to be tested are completely selfish, I'd like to extend my bubble to include my parents and maybe my sister's family. It's unclear which type of test they'll be doing. 









COVID-19 test and testing location information


What you need to know before, during, and after a test at an assessment centre, pharmacy, or community lab. Last updated: November 18, 2021 Find a testing location




covid-19.ontario.ca


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't had any symptoms at all. I've been doing the errands and shopping for two households so I've had a lot of exposure to other people before stores started implementing physical barriers and social distancing. My reasons to be tested are completely selfish, I'd like to extend my bubble to include my parents and maybe my sister's family. It's unclear which type of test they'll be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the test to see if you are currently shedding virus. The problem is you could be negative at the time you test and convert by the time you get results. Testing only tells you if you are shedding virus at the moment of the test.

Serology testing tells if you have antibodies which would be the time you're safe to enlarge your social circle.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't had any symptoms at all. I've been doing the errands and shopping for two households so I've had a lot of exposure to other people before stores started implementing physical barriers and social distancing. My reasons to be tested are completely selfish, I'd like to extend my bubble to include my parents and maybe my sister's family. It's unclear which type of test they'll be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss mine and my wife's family too. They where up the first week of March and then shit hit the fan. We usually see them a lot in the summer. They don't come up much in the winter.......and that's usually when we are super busy and it's hard to have guests. We'll get to see them again it's just tough


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This is the test to see if you are currently shedding virus. The problem is you could be negative at the time you test and convert by the time you get results. Testing only tells you if you are shedding virus at the moment of the test.
> 
> Serology testing tells if you have antibodies which would be the time you're safe to enlarge your social circle.


 I was just looking it up and Health Canada just approved an antibody test last week. It won't be available to the public until July at the earliest.



DarkWeb said:


> I miss mine and my wife's family too. They where up the first week of March and then shit hit the fan. We usually see them a lot in the summer. They don't come up much in the winter.......and that's usually when we are super busy and it's hard to have guests. We'll get to see them again it's just tough


I agree, the quarantine think sucks, but being separated from family is hard. I cheated the last two weekends.  We celebrated Mother's day at my parents place on the 17th. We were outdoors in their backyard at two separate picnic tables. No touching and I never got closer than about ten feet from them and I brought my own food and drinks. Last weekend I went to Ottawa and spent a couple hours with my sister in the park. It was the first time I got to see my niece in person since she was born in February. Again we stayed far apart and no touching. I think we've gone overboard on keeping people apart and haven't given enough thought to mental health. If you keep it outdoors, wear a mask and stay at least two meters apart you should be allowed to see your loved ones.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was just looking it up and Health Canada just approved an antibody test last week. It won't be available to the public until July at the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the quarantine think sucks, but being separated from family is hard. I cheated the last two weekends.  We celebrated Mother's day at my parents place on the 17th. We were outdoors in their backyard at two separate picnic tables. No touching and I never got closer than about ten feet from them and I brought my own food and drinks. Last weekend I went to Ottawa and spent a couple hours with my sister in the park. It was the first time I got to see my niece in person since she was born in February. Again we stayed far apart and no touching. I think we've gone overboard on keeping people apart and haven't given enough thought to mental health. If you keep it outdoors, wear a mask and stay at least two meters apart you should be allowed to see your loved ones.


I wish the family was closer......a long days drive, that's better broken up with a room one night is tough. My parents where supposed to be up today for my sons 3rd b-day this week. That sucks.......the stuff you made plans for. We where suposed to go on a short vacation in March also.......to get away from the crazy of the winter tourist season.....just got more crazy huh. Sorry just thinking out loud.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish the family was closer......a long days drive, that's better broken up with a room one night is tough. My parents where supposed to be up today for my sons 3rd b-day this week. That sucks.......the stuff you made plans for. We where suposed to go on a short vacation in March also.......to get away from the crazy of the winter tourist season.....just got more crazy huh. Sorry just thinking out loud.


Boeing is laying of 1000's today.....the world won't be returning to "normal" any time soon....much of this is the new normal.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Boeing is laying of 1000's today.....the world won't return to "normal" any time soon....much of this is the new normal.


Yeah it's gonna be tough....everyone is so spread out.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's gonna be tough....everyone is so spread out.


Covid-19 is acting very much like HIV and Herpes viruses. They have been around for years yet we still have no vaccines against them. There is not likely to be a vaccine any time soon. At least HIV and Herpes aren't airborne contagions. However Covid-19


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Covid-19 is acting very much like HIV and Herpes viruses. They have been around for years yet we still have no vaccines against them. There is not likely to be a vaccine any time soon. At least HIV and Herpes aren't airborne cotangents. However Covid-19


A lot of people in my family work in hospitals. So we'll see how it goes.....gotta make sure my kids and wife are safe first.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2020)

COVID-19 vaccine tracker


Updated 24 June with new information on vaccines from Pfizer/BioNTech, Moderna, Gamaleya Research Institute, Janssen Vaccines, Sinopharm, Novavax and Valneva, as well as vaccine candidates from Sanofi/GSK and Bavarian Nordic.




www.raps.org


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> A lot of people in my family work in hospitals. So we'll see how it goes.....gotta make sure my kids and wife are safe first.


You must be safe. Health care workers will suffer greatly from this, it is changing the health care field.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Boeing is laying of 1000's today.....the world won't be returning to "normal" any time soon....much of this is the new normal.


Hopefully the new normal doesn't involve 2 Boeing 737 max jets crashing in the next 2 years, killing 346 people like it did the previous 2 years.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 27, 2020)

This fool at the grocery store. Had a woven mask on. Like 100 damn holes.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 27, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> This fool at the grocery store. Had a woven mask on. Like 100 damn holes.


Maybe the fool didn't have a snickers today 






SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2020)

We hit 100k early, it is gonna get much higher 










'We All Feel At Risk': 100,000 People Dead From COVID-19 In The U.S.


The lethal march of COVID-19 passes 100,000 deaths in the U.S. despite some predictions it would not. The grim milestone presents a moment to consider who has died and how many others might follow.




www.npr.org






6% mortality rate in the US. Holy fuck...


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> We hit 100k early, it is gonna get much higher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100's of millions of Americans will be infected and millions will die before this is over..we aren't doing enough to stop it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Kushash (May 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Kushash (May 28, 2020)

Life and death on coronavirus ward


The BBC has been given unprecedented access to a hospital in the heart of London, for one week.



www.bbc.com


----------



## ANC (May 28, 2020)

I'm just glad I don't live in a dense urban area with lots of communal surfaces...
It is a recipe for shit happening.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2020)

This is what opening up early looks like.








One Of The First California Counties To Reopen Is Closing Again (UPDATE)


"We now have a serious problem,” Lassen County's public health officer said of the new coronavirus outbreak.




www.yahoo.com




Anybody who knows how rural lassen county is and thinks it’s all good that they live in a rural county and have nothing to worry about should think twice IMO. Just my opinion but i got this feeling shit is opening up way too fast.
i was on my way home from picking up 9yds of soil from four seasons today @doublejj and saw two signs saying recall Newsom NOW! It said. Why? Why the fuck? Because he did the right thing early on, or because he is allowing shit to gradually reopen?
Fucking stupid mother fuckers. Sorry had to get that out.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2020)

@doublejj
I cut some of the soil i had from last year(blend 99) 50/50 with the growers blend from the earthworm soil factory below paradise. Half the pots will have that the others will have the 530 plus. What did you guys go with?


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> This is what opening up early looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm feeling the same way... it's still too early. I'm supposed to go back to the office next week... not too excited about it. 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm feeling the same way... it's still too early. I'm supposed to go back to the office next week... not too excited about it.
> 
> SH420


My ex-wife has luckily been able to work from home in san jose and it looks like she might be able to keep it that way indefinitely. So that’s cool, but i’m sorry for you to HAVE to go out there be around people everyday.
at least we can all be geared up with masks now though compared to just a month ago but still feel sorry for you guys.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My ex-wife has luckily been able to work from home in san jose and it looks like she might be able to keep it that way indefinitely. So that’s cool, but i’m sorry for you to HAVE to go out there be around people everyday.
> at least we can all be geared up with masks now though compared to just a month ago but still feel sorry for you guys.


Glad to hear some are being taken care of. I think mamashark is working from home indefinitely as well. 
I was hoping for the option of continuing to work from home. It's been a little challenging but successful for the most part. I only found out yesterday that I have to go back and it's been weighing heavy on my mind. 
I'm sure we'll be shut down again soon.

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm feeling the same way... it's still too early. I'm supposed to go back to the office next week... not too excited about it.
> 
> SH420


I am finally getting a vacation! I have been working through this shit from the beginning and your whining about going into now. Lol. Get used to it . It’s sucks. Set your mental health appointment now. Lol.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My ex-wife has luckily been able to work from home in san jose and it looks like she might be able to keep it that way indefinitely. So that’s cool, but i’m sorry for you to HAVE to go out there be around people everyday.
> at least we can all be geared up with masks now though compared to just a month ago but still feel sorry for you guys.


My daughter has been helping out by picking up stuff for us and dropping it off. She still won't let the grandkids give us hugs, but I get her concern. The youngest snuck in a hug for me when mom wasn't looking. With my wife's lung issues (COPD) I don't think she could survive it, and my cig smoking forever puts me at higher risk also. Daughter made me some masks and I wash my hands a hell of a lot more then ever before. Our county has had 1 death, but it is still lurking out there, I'm not naive.


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> I cut some of the soil i had from last year(blend 99) 50/50 with the growers blend from the earthworm soil factory below paradise. Half the pots will have that the others will have the 530 plus. What did you guys go with?


Sounds like a good blend. the greenhouses have Formula 419 and the outdoor smartpots have 530 plus...best of luck bro


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2020)

@Aeroknow they have just opened up ocean salmon fishing.... 
Masks required


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am finally getting a vacation! I have been working through this shit from the beginning and your whining about going into now. Lol. Get used to it . It’s sucks. Set your mental health appointment now. Lol.


I've been working. Probably longer hours than before. I could use a vacation too. Where do you want to go? 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've been working. Probably longer hours than before. I could use a vacation too. Where do you want to go?
> 
> SH420



Careful. You don't wanna get in between Jason and Freddie. Or do you??? What a way to go...


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Careful. You don't wanna get in between Jason and Freddie. Or do you??? What a way to go...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579594


What if they’re separated by the Sarlacc?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What if they’re separated by the Sarlacc?
> 
> View attachment 4579604


No worries. Their backpacks have jets...


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> No worries. Their backpacks have jets...


I have a little crush on her so she can take me anyway she wants... no jets needed for this dumd ass!

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> No worries. Their backpacks have jets...


It’s the frontpack that’s in peril ...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> *I have a little crush on her* so she can take me anyway she wants... no jets needed for this dumd ass!
> 
> SH420


Me, too. Smart, talented, sexy, and she can grow! So yummy...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 28, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/72391084613/posts/10158826671239614


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s the frontpack that’s in peril ...


I hear that. Even if he slips by Jason and Freddie, I just noticed a Storm Trooper lurking further south that has apparently already taken out R2. Danger. Danger Will Robinson...






Edit - that's not R2, that's the Death Star. Actually, it took me a while to notice any of the tattoos


----------



## greg nr (May 29, 2020)

nature is getting a few breaks at least....

*Irish farmers forge unlikely friendships with wild foxes during coronavirus pandemic*


----------



## greg nr (May 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What if they’re separated by the Sarlacc?
> 
> View attachment 4579604


Reminds me of the scene from the movie species where the alien babe inside the hot chick makes love to a guy and seizes his tender bits for later use......


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/72391084613/posts/10158826671239614


They should give her free Bud Light for the rest of her life.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Reminds me of the scene from the movie species where the alien babe inside the hot chick makes love to a guy and seizes his tender bits for later use......


----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2020)

Georgia warns of 4-foot-long lizards that ‘eat just about anything they want’


First there were murder hornets. Now, Georgia is warning about giant lizards.




www.al.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Georgia warns of 4-foot-long lizards that ‘eat just about anything they want’
> 
> 
> First there were murder hornets. Now, Georgia is warning about giant lizards.
> ...


There should be recipes that could help with this invasion


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Georgia warns of 4-foot-long lizards that ‘eat just about anything they want’
> 
> 
> First there were murder hornets. Now, Georgia is warning about giant lizards.
> ...


What will be next!?


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2020)

You won't see these any more.....another victim of Covid-19...
*Uber Faces Backlash Over Disposal Of Tens Of Thousands Of Jump Bikes, Scooters*


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You won't see these any more.....another victim of Covid-19...
> *Uber Faces Backlash Over Disposal Of Tens Of Thousands Of Jump Bikes, Scooters*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580816


That has nothing to do with a virus. And certainly not a victim.


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That has nothing to do with a virus. And certainly not a victim.


Business Tax wright off is more likely. Under the guise of covid-19.






How much does a jump bike cost?
Now the *bikes* are free to unlock, but users have to pay $0.30 a minute from the start. The change increases the *cost* of an hour ride to $18 from $4.10. *Pricing* has also gone up in other cities including Los Angeles, where *Jump prices* increased to $0.30 a minute from $0.15.Jul 19, 2019


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That has nothing to do with a virus. And certainly not a victim.


True. I imagine a lot of large corporations that took handouts from the government will use them to 'get lean' because Covid, and the taxpayer foots the bill again, sad. But that's conjecture.


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That has nothing to do with a virus. And certainly not a victim.


I think it does, they were all over the place before Covid-19, now?....and when 100's lose their jobs, they are victims....


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Business Tax wright off is more likely. Under the guise of covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that they’re sending them to the crusher because they’d be difficult for private owners to charge and maintain.

What sane corporation decided to field such units in the first place? 

Something is rotten in the state of Denmark.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I think it does, they were all over the place before Covid-19, now?....and when 100's lose their jobs, they are victims....


Nevermind.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I read that they’re sending them to the crusher because they’d be difficult for private owners to charge and maintain.
> 
> What sane corporation decided to field such units in the first place?
> 
> Something is rotten in the state of Denmark.


Yep. Moreover:

April, 2019: "Our inability to expand our dockless e-bikes and e-scooters could harm our business, financial condition, and operating results", Uber said. No mention of any potential future pandemic.








Uber warns its big push into scooters and e-bikes is creating unusual new headaches and risks for the company


Uber's e-bike and scooter risks include rider incompetence, failure to use protective gear, careless steering, poor maintenance, and legal hurdles.




www.businessinsider.nl





July 29, 2019: "Uber laid off more than 400 marketing employees today (July 29), a week before the ride-hail company is due to report second-quarter earnings."








Uber is laying off one-third of its global marketing team


"Today, there’s a general sense that while we’ve grown fast, we’ve slowed down."




qz.com





August 8, 2019: "Uber lost $5.24 billion in the second quarter — its largest quarterly loss ever — after making huge stock-based payouts in the months following its initial public offering."








Uber posts biggest quarterly loss ever after stock payouts


NEW YORK (AP) — Uber lost $5.24 billion in the second quarter — its largest quarterly loss ever — after making huge stock-based payouts in the months following its initial public...




apnews.com





August 9, 2019: "The road ahead for scooter- and bike-sharing companies is especially difficult given that the vehicles they offer can now be bought relatively cheaply. Decent electric scooters can found for around $400, about the same price as a month of twice-daily shared scooter rides. Electric bikes start at about $1,000".
"The question is whether enough customers will stick around to make the economics work when subsidizes are out of the picture. “I wouldn’t be surprised to see a number of the scooter companies go out of business,” said Korus."








Higher Prices Threaten Silicon Valley's Mobility Revolution


'I'm back to my own bike,' says one rider




time.com





September 13, 2019: "Uber-owned JUMP pulled its bikes and scooters from a handful of markets over the last few months. The latest city affected is San Diego, where JUMP’s bikes and scooters will no longer be available as of September 19, with the exception of two naval bases in the city."








JUMP pulled its bikes from a number of markets in the last few months – TechCrunch


Uber-owned JUMP pulled its bikes and scooters from a handful of markets over the last few months. The latest city affected is San Diego, where JUMP’s bikes and scooters will no longer be available as of September 19, with the exception of two naval bases in the city. “We understand this…




techcrunch.com





"Uber’s Sept. 10 filing with California’s employment regulator showed that it had laid off 88 workers from its San Francisco offices in August, and this month would lay off 238 more in San Francisco and 82 in its Palo Alto offices. Of the more than 125 software engineers losing jobs, more than 60 were senior software engineers, according to the filing. This week, the company said it had laid off 350 workers but declined to specify to this news organization which job types or office locations were affected."








H-1B: Uber snatches up more foreign-worker visas as it lays off hundreds of employees


Ride-hailing giant has also submitted thousands of preliminary applications for jobs to be filled by foreign workers.




www.mercurynews.com







Thanks Covid-19.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yep. Moreover:
> 
> April, 2019: "Our inability to expand our dockless e-bikes and e-scooters could harm our business, financial condition, and operating results", Uber said. No mention of any potential future pandemic.
> 
> ...


A nonviable business model needs no external explanation.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/ticpc6E

@Blue Wizard
the fuck, his name doesnt pop up anymore


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

nvm. for the record that was brutal looking for that gif through chicks with dicks. i dont judge


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I think it does, they were all over the place before Covid-19, now?....and when 100's lose their jobs, they are victims....


"All over the place"? 
*United States*
Atlanta, GA 
Austin, TX
Baltimore, MD
Dallas, TX 
Denver, CO
Los Angeles, CA 
Miami, FL
Nashville, TN
New Orleans, LA
Providence, RI
Sacramento, CA
San Diego, CA 
San Francisco, CA
Santa Cruz, CA
Santa Monica, CA
Seattle, WA
Tampa, FL
Washington, D.C.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> "All over the place"?
> *United States*
> Atlanta, GA
> Austin, TX
> ...


Heck, not even Portland OR! Aging hippie central.
Or Chicago.
Or most damningly NYC.


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> http://imgur.com/ticpc6E
> 
> @Blue Wizard
> the fuck, his name doesnt pop up anymore


work it man.

It's all in the angle of the dangle!


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> work it man.
> 
> It's all in the angle of the dangle!


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> work it man.
> 
> It's all in the angle of the dangle!


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


gmta


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL Just a lil' further back.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Heck, not even Portland OR! Aging hippie central.
> Or Chicago.
> Or most damningly NYC.


Chicago has DIVY bikes, a competitor of JUMP. We did a pilot scooter program last summer in which ten companies participated, JUMP being one of them. We planned to do another trial this summer, but the rona got here first. I heard that we were only choosing 3 companies this time around, and JUMP didn't make the list...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Careful. You don't wanna get in between Jason and Freddie. Or do you??? What a way to go...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579594


Wait til she's 50 

Gonna need a touch-up...


cannabineer said:


> What if they’re separated by the Sarlacc?
> 
> View attachment 4579604


So many memes could be created with this pic.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wait til she's 50
> 
> Gonna need a touch-up...
> 
> So many memes could be created with this pic.


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> "All over the place"?
> *United States*
> Atlanta, GA
> Austin, TX
> ...


Well I live in Sac and they were certainly all over the place in Sac until the corona hit...


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

Apparently Covid is really getting around. Thanks to fighting Covid the LAPD will be getting at least a dozen new squad cars and suvs!! Damn Covid


But for as hard as our warriors fought the Covid some surrendered!

I guess women in the military weakened us.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

It’s a very good thing the launch went without a hitch today. Covid-19 almost made stage 1 stop breathing. But once that Vacuum Merlin lit off, our boys Doug and Bob were sailing safely above the outer contagiosphere. 

Elon thought about adding some hydroxychloroquine to the SuperDraco emergency thrusters, but a phase II trial determined that didn’t help.


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Apparently Covid is really getting around. Thanks to fighting Covid the LAPD will be getting at least a dozen new squad cars and suvs!! Damn Covid
> View attachment 4581248
> View attachment 4581250
> But for as hard as our warriors fought the Covid some surrendered!
> ...


Minneapolis gets a whole new precinct.






This was allowed to happen.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Minneapolis gets a whole new precinct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Covid is a horrible disease! But at least they get a brand new Precinct. LAPD doesn't think large enough.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Covid is a horrible disease! But at least they get a brand new Precinct. LAPD doesn't think large enough.


But they’ll probably expand SVAT. No that’s not a Zha Zha accent; Special Viruses And Tactics.

cough cough stop resisting


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2020)

got my UV light today, going around sterilizing everything..Killing for Covid


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But they’ll probably expand SVAT. No that’s not a Zha Zha accent; Special Viruses And Tactics.
> 
> cough cough stop resisting


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wait til she's 50
> 
> Gonna need a touch-up...


Can I put in for that duty this far out???


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Well I live in Sac and they were certainly all over the place in Sac until the corona hit...


Well, they won't be coming back either:









Jump bikes, scooters will not return to Sacramento streets


Uber is getting out of the electric bike and scooter business and is selling Jump to competing company Lime.




www.google.com





I'm guessing the coronavirus also prevents you from buying a Tesla.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Well, they won't be coming back either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those electrics have an annoying corona discharge


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Well, they won't be coming back either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they launched the only Tesla they produced into space to preserve it from Covid

Hence the scarcity was a Democratic hoax.
Hurrah for more space litter


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Well, they won't be coming back either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, i have one on order.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> no, i have one on order.....


We know. Since 2016. One of the 1st guys in line. Now you're a victim of covid-19.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

Total Covid-19 cases in the US = 1,737,950......Total deaths = 102,785


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Total Covid-19 cases in the US = 1,737,950......Total deaths = 102,785


And probably just as many unconfirmed cases....if not more!


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Total Covid-19 cases in the US = 1,737,950......Total deaths = 102,785


New York has more infections than China.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> got my UV light today, going around sterilizing everything..Killing for Covid
> 
> View attachment 4581276
> 
> View attachment 4581275


UV- C?
Where'd you get that? 

I bet ozone would kill the rona and would be an easy way to sterilize a room or vehicle.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> UV- C?
> Where'd you get that?
> 
> I bet ozone would kill the rona and would be an easy way to sterilize a room or vehicle.


At least (well, with lube) that unit looks designed for the internal use as suggested by the sledgehammer-in-chief.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> UV- C?
> Where'd you get that?
> 
> I bet ozone would kill the rona and would be an easy way to sterilize a room or vehicle.


amazon....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> UV- C?
> Where'd you get that?
> 
> I bet ozone would kill the rona and would be an easy way to sterilize a room or vehicle.


Yeah, but ozone kills rubber


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, but ozone kills rubber


Ever hold a rubber band in the stream of an ozonizer? It’s like a horror-movie effect.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ever hold a rubber band in the stream of an ozonizer? It’s like a horror-movie effect.


I had a pair of rubber chest waders disintegrate in 2 yrs in my shop. I always had various electric motors running.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)

I’m wasting the day watching Space Force on Netflix. It is military-themed slapstick, but there are some funny moments. Jim Carrell as the dorky general.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m wasting the day watching Space Force on Netflix. It is military-themed slapstick, but there are some funny moments. Jim Carrell as the dorky general.


Is it worth it?


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is it worth it?


Marginal. The episodes are 30 minutes, and episode 1 will tell the tale. You tell me ...
It’s just good enough that I’m almost to episode 10 which closes the season.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Marginal. The episodes are 30 minutes, and episode 1 will tell the tale. You tell me ...
> It’s just good enough that I’m almost to episode 10 which closes the season.


I'll check it out, can't be worse than "The Originals", I'm turning into a teenage girl LOL


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll check it out, can't be worse than "The Originals", I'm turning into a teenage girl LOL


De gustibus and all that. The first time I saw Spaceballs I was meh. The second time I laughed myself sore. I’m guessing it’s a “what headspace am I in” deal.

Which recommends an experiment. Time for a Benadryl and some Snow Temple methinks.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2020)

Remember 3 years ago when some guy took a knee over injustice and the president called him a son of a bitch? Its saddening to see whats happening but I fucking get it. But during a pandemic? Shit


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Remember 3 years ago when some guy took a knee over injustice and the president called him a son of a bitch? Its saddening to see whats happening but I fucking get it. But during a pandemic? Shit


Trump was crazy angry over players taking a knee during the anthem, not bothered by a killer cop with a knee taking the life of black man.
Fucking pig


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Trump was crazy angry over players taking a knee during the anthem, not bothered by a killer cop with a knee taking the life of black man.
> Fucking pig


Please excuse political speech.
Fucking Pig


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Dress for the job you want lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Remember 3 years ago when some guy took a knee over injustice and the president called him a son of a bitch? Its saddening to see whats happening but I fucking get it. But during a pandemic? Shit


I believe the pandemic, combined with the long lock down, loss of jobs, battered economy, and lack of leadership, is a huge factor in the degree and scope of the violence of these protests. On top of all this misery, we are supposed to put up with our unarmed citizens being blatently murdered by police? I don't think so...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Trump was crazy angry over players taking a knee during the anthem, not bothered by a killer cop with a knee taking the life of black man.
> Fucking pig


Donny doesn't gaf about this country...mfkr claimed he had bone spurs when it came time to fight. Pansy ass orange buffoon.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> citizens being blatently murdered by police


Police are being blatantly murdered by citizens also because they wear a badge. I do not agree with what happened in Minn at all, the lack of empathy was beyond disgusting, however all cops aren't bad. I sure as well wouldn't want to have to restrain someone so tweaked out that they are eating other peoples faces for fun. Edit: just an example, not related to the death of George Floyd.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Police are being blatantly murdered by citizens also because they wear a badge. I do not agree with what happened in Minn at all, the lack of empathy was beyond disgusting, however all cops aren't bad. I sure as well wouldn't want to have to restrain someone so tweaked out the they are eating other peoples faces for fun.


Please post links from credible sources of police being murdered by citizens, bonus points if said citizens were unarmed. Police are generally armed, and they voluntarily sign up for dangerous duty. These citizens being murdered are generally unarmed and have not volunteered for any such duty. I did not say that all police are bad, very few make that claim. But a disturbing percentage of them apparently are. People are not expecting that there be no rotten apples on the force, that is inevitable in any job. They are asking that when a bad cop rears its ugly head, the police themselves admit it and prosecute them. Instead, it is normal for these murdering cops get a paid vacation while an 'investigation' is done, which almost always results in finding the murderers were justified in whatever horror they committed. When good cops cover the actions of bad cops, how are we to tell them apart? How much of this are we supposed to tolerate?


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Please post links from credible sources of police being murdered by citizens, bonus points if said citizens were unarmed. Police are generally armed, and they voluntarily sign up for dangerous duty. These citizens being murdered are generally unarmed and have not volunteered for any such duty. I did not say that all police are bad, very few make that claim. But a disturbing percentage of them apparently are. People are not expecting that there be no rotten apples on the force, that is inevitable in any job. They are asking that when a bad cop rears its ugly head, the police themselves admit it and prosecute them. Instead, it is normal for these murdering cops get a paid vacation while an 'investigation' is done, which almost always results in finding the murderers were justified in whatever horror they committed. When good cops cover the actions of bad cops, how are we to tell them apart? How much of this are we supposed to tolerate?





https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/01/13/family-chief-mourn-rising-star-rookie-officer-gunned-down-months-after-she-was-sworn/










2016 shooting of Dallas police officers - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Arkansas police officer 'ambushed and executed' outside station, police say


An Arkansas police officer has been shot and killed outside their police precinct.




abcnews.go.com




The cop in Minn was fired and is in state prison awaiting trial, which is where he should be. I do not condone use of excessive force, however if someone shoots at me I will shoot back.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Please post links from credible sources of police being murdered by citizens, bonus points if said citizens were unarmed. Police are generally armed, and they voluntarily sign up for dangerous duty. These citizens being murdered are generally unarmed and have not volunteered for any such duty. I did not say that all police are bad, very few make that claim. But a disturbing percentage of them apparently are. People are not expecting that there be no rotten apples on the force, that is inevitable in any job. They are asking that when a bad cop rears its ugly head, the police themselves admit it and prosecute them. Instead, it is normal for these murdering cops get a paid vacation while an 'investigation' is done, which almost always results in finding the murderers were justified in whatever horror they committed. When good cops cover the actions of bad cops, how are we to tell them apart? How much of this are we supposed to tolerate?


The four officers struck by a vehicle qualify for the bonus point.









2020


429 law enforcement officers were killed in the line of duty in 2020.




www.odmp.org


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/01/13/family-chief-mourn-rising-star-rookie-officer-gunned-down-months-after-she-was-sworn/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links, I was too lazy to do the research.



cannabineer said:


> The four officers struck by a vehicle qualify for the bonus point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps. The law does consider vehicles in this context as deadly weapons. It also seems that a large percentage of the officers listed in your link died from causes that were not related to exchanges with armed criminals, but from heart attacks, traffic accidents, the rona, etc..


I do not mean to move the goal posts here, but I feel most of my point still stands. I believe that the public outrage is at police murdering unarmed citizens, not crazed armed criminals. I don't think anyone has a problem with that. And again, police signed up for this potential danger, they are armed, and took an oath to serve and protect citizens. These murdered citizens that are the subject of the protests had no obligation to protect anyone, and were unarmed...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2020)

More than a few white cops I have known are very much racist, more than not. That would include toward natives from the Americas.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thank you for the links, I was too lazy to do the research.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t like it either, but it’s a bit like crying for gun control after a multiple shooting. The ten crazies per annum don’t justify penalizing the hundred million good-faith gun owners.

Similarly, I deplore excessive use of force by police. However that doesn’t translate into resentment against the other 99% of law enforcement officers who do a difficult job under often adverse conditions. Those folks earn, or should earn, our respect and support. Cops generally see people at their worst behavior. The media delight in showing us police officers at their worst also. Nothing sells like a shit show.

While every now and then news of more systematic corruption sees the light of day, this is still very much the exception. The media tend to downplay that, as it doesn’t sell papers, air time or clicks.

In this specific instance, two facts tend to escape notice.
1) The knee hold is extraprocedural.
2) Chauvin and Floyd had worked together at the El Nuevo Rodeo club. They may have known each other, and that opens the possibility that Chauvin abused his status to carry out a personal grudge.

Finally, at this time I am led to believe that Chauvin murdered Floyd needlessly and in cold blood. If found guilty via careful due process, he should get a life sentence in general population. Unless other evidence comes to light, which it may yet. I will leave the job of trier of facts to the judge who will hear this case. I have no confidence that what I can Google contains the whole story or even the right overall direction.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Please post links from credible sources of police being murdered by citizens, bonus points if said citizens were unarmed. Police are generally armed, and they voluntarily sign up for dangerous duty. These citizens being murdered are generally unarmed and have not volunteered for any such duty. I did not say that all police are bad, very few make that claim. But a disturbing percentage of them apparently are. People are not expecting that there be no rotten apples on the force, that is inevitable in any job. They are asking that when a bad cop rears its ugly head, the police themselves admit it and prosecute them. Instead, it is normal for these murdering cops get a paid vacation while an 'investigation' is done, which almost always results in finding the murderers were justified in whatever horror they committed. When good cops cover the actions of bad cops, how are we to tell them apart? How much of this are we supposed to tolerate?


In Oakland during the riots on Friday. I don't believe it was related to the riots.








Family identifies federal officer shot, killed in connection with George Floyd protest in Oakland


"Patrick was one of the kindest souls I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. A man full of empathy and compassion whose smile would light up a room. Humbleness and humility were his two greatest assets."




www.google.com


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

these rioters need to be put down with force.....


http://imgur.com/s1QOgu3


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> .......snip......
> I do not mean to move the goal posts here, but I feel most of my point still stands. I believe that the public outrage is at police murdering unarmed citizens, not crazed armed criminals. I don't think anyone has a problem with that. And again, police signed up for this potential danger, they are armed, and took an oath to serve and protect citizens. These murdered citizens that are the subject of the protests had no obligation to protect anyone, and were unarmed...


It just breaks my heart. I watched Watts burn from my roof. I watched Rodney King with my heart in my mouth and now this. We have gunfire, M80s and sirens in my neighborhood long into the night. My son is under a 1 PM curfew and he has a 4 month old baby at home.




The only equalizer, vote the straight Cthulhu ticket this November. Because if no lives matter, all lives are equal.


----------



## budherd (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> these rioters need to be put down with force.....
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/s1QOgu3


 such a sad world we live in


----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It just breaks my heart. I watched Watts burn from my roof. I watched Rodney King with my heart in my mouth and now this. We have gunfire, M80s and sirens in my neighborhood long into the night. My son is under a 1 PM curfew and he has a 4 month old baby at home.
> 
> View attachment 4583078
> View attachment 4583079
> ...


The truck going into the crowd in Minneapolis reminded me of Reginald Denny when he was pulled out of the truck, I watched it live on a local Minn station that was streaming the protest live. I'm glad this guy was protected and not beaten to death.
Sad to see a Vegas cop was shot in the head last night and is in critical condition. I could go on about last night.
I'll just post something covid and smoke my bong.
I'll play Crystal Blue persuasion again and do some California Dreaming for a better future. Bong and Bongos for the win.
Thanks for the tip about turning your back to someone when passing them or when being near someone.









Coronavirus: The mystery of asymptomatic 'silent spreaders'


Scientists have discovered more evidence about a strange and worrying feature of the coronavirus.



www.bbc.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2020)

Kushash said:


> The truck going into the crowd in Minneapolis reminded me of Reginald Denny when he was pulled out of the truck, I watched it live on a local Minn station that was streaming the protest live. I'm glad this guy was protected and not beaten to death.
> Sad to see a Vegas cop was shot in the head last night and is in critical condition. I could go on about last night.
> I'll just post something covid and smoke my bong.
> I'll play Crystal Blue persuasion again and do some California Dreaming for a better future. Bong and Bongos for the win.
> ...


I enjoyed that era of music too. I'm looking forward to next week when they release the second part of the Laurel Canyon documentary. Then I plan to watch both part 1 and 2 back to back









Preview: ‘Laurel Canyon’ Riveting Documentary TV Series - Best Classic Bands


With new interviews and rare footage, the 2-part series on Epix features intimate portraits of the artists from the fertile '60s-'70s Los Angeles music scene




bestclassicbands.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

I went clothes shopping at The Bay today, first time I've been back since the start of covid. They're not allowing you to use fitting rooms which didn't make any sense since the lady told me to take it home, try them on and I return the items that don't fit. Why anyone would pay department store markup and have to guess about sizing is beyond me. No wonder the store was empty. 

Still no word on hair salons in Ontario... might have to start start my job looking like Sia.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why anyone would pay department store markup and have to guess about sizing is beyond me. No wonder the store was empty.


Oh but I can buy the same damn thing on a WalMart shelf half price . . . And still look sexy . . . Just as sexy . . .


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Oh but I can buy the same damn thing on a WalMart shelf half price . . . And still look sexy . . . Just as sexy . . .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Oh but I can buy the same damn thing on a WalMart shelf half price . . . And still look sexy . . . Just as sexy . . .


No you can't... Their fitting rooms are closed too. 









Can I try on clothes now that stores are reopening? - National | Globalnews.ca


Many retailers are quarantining any returns for a period of time before they're allowed back on the floor.




globalnews.ca


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 2, 2020)

Hell yeah?


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No you can't... Their fitting rooms are closed too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think men try on clothes. Weird, huh?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think men try on clothes. Weird, huh?


I have had to learn this unnatural procedure. One firm’s 32 waist can be two inches different from another’s. Maybe that was what turned me gay.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have had to learn this unnatural procedure. One firm’s 32 waist can be two inches different from another’s. Maybe that was what turned me gay.


Just pray they don't follow the female paradigm, where the more you pay the larger a size 6 is.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Just pray they don't follow the female paradigm, where the more you pay the larger a size 6 is.


Come to think of it, the $12 pants were tighter than the $60 ones.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Well, they won't be coming back either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey pikachu!

Nice to see that you haven’t let a pandemic ruin your bitter disposition!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

They’re still dealing with some basic questions about this extraordinary pathogen.









New Evidence Suggests COVID-19 May Actually Be a Blood Vessel Disease


New research suggests COVID-19 may actually be a blood vessel disease, which would explain all of the virus' symptoms from head to toe.




www.google.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 2, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Hey pikachu!
> 
> Nice to see that you haven’t let a pandemic ruin your bitter disposition!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think men try on clothes. Weird, huh?


Depends on the price of the jeans/ shorts. otherwise 33x34 and XL Tall on shirts. Often go commando, have been contemplating an american flag speedo and bringing overalls no shirt back.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Depends on the price of the jeans/ shorts. otherwise 33x34 and XL Tall on shirts. Often go commando, have been contemplating an american flag speedo and bringing overalls no shirt back.


A 33-inch waist and XL Tall shirt ... is this you?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A 33-inch waist and XL Tall shirt ... is this you?
> 
> View attachment 4583737


When mom was sick w/ cancer I'd rent her 15 movies, roll her a pack of j's and check on her groceries/ spend the night. Whenever I walked in her apartment I'd do johnny bravo voice, " hey there pretty mama". made her smile,,


----------



## Kushash (Jun 3, 2020)

Is it safe to go to a pool, the beach or a park? A doctor offers guidance as coronavirus distancing measures lifted


While case numbers and deaths from Covid-19 are trending downward, this is not the time to let down your guard. A doctor suggests things to consider in a park, at the beach and the pool




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Is it safe to go to a pool, the beach or a park? A doctor offers guidance as coronavirus distancing measures lifted
> 
> 
> While case numbers and deaths from Covid-19 are trending downward, this is not the time to let down your guard. A doctor suggests things to consider in a park, at the beach and the pool
> ...


I think we have completely given up and went for herd immunity now. I hope the heat slows it down or in a month to 6 weeks after these protests and riots its going to be difficult.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2020)

Lol from the country that "accidentally" made it illegal for couples who live apart to have sex. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267728250471661568


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol from the country that "accidentally" made it illegal for couples who live apart to have sex.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267728250471661568


I wonder if paper bags are acceptable? 

A lot more ugly is gonna start gettin' laid.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I wonder if paper bags are acceptable?
> 
> A lot more ugly is gonna start gettin' laid.
> 
> SH420


lol can you determine if someone is good looking without seeing their nose and mouth? Could be hiding some funky looking snaggle teeth behind the mask. I wonder if we'll see a baby boom once lockdown is over. 

Ontario extended the emergency orders for another month.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol can you determine if someone is good looking without seeing their nose and mouth? Could be hiding some funky looking snaggle teeth behind the mask. I wonder if we'll see a baby boom once lockdown is over.
> 
> Ontario extended the emergency orders for another month.


Beauty is only a light switch away 












































Holy Shit!!! Turn off the fucking lights!!!!!



SH420


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2020)

More victims of the Covid fallout.

*Coronavirus: Sex workers fear for their future*










Coronavirus: Sex workers fear for their future


Worries about coronavirus transmission spell an uncertain future for millions of sex workers globally.



www.bbc.com


----------



## greg nr (Jun 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol from the country that "accidentally" made it illegal for couples who live apart to have sex.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267728250471661568


Well that complicates things. What did people do in the dark days before oral sex was invented? The obvious advantage to it is the person doing it isn't speaking.... 

I don't want to live in that world.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I wonder if paper bags are acceptable?
> 
> A lot more ugly is gonna start gettin' laid.
> 
> SH420


Isn't that why alcohol was invented? I'm not sure it will matter.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Isn't that why alcohol was invented? I'm not sure it will matter.


Doggie style, can't see a face then.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Doggie style, can't see a face then.


Well, one thing is clear. People aren't hanging out in bed doing the hokey pokey during the stay at home period. Studies are showing people are having less sex, and using more birth control. They are not expecting a covid boom. Reasons range from added stress at home, to substance abuse, to just not wanting more kids they will have to home skul. 

I guess distance is required for a good sex life? Maybe I can a degree in law and specialize in divorce?


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> People aren't hanging out in bed doing the hokey pokey during the stay at home period.


Guess we'll find out in about 9 months...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Doggie style, can't see a face then.


Hmm. Usually there's just enough clean mirror, just below her nose, to see her pull up a gagger (gagger does not equate to a penis)

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> just enough clean mirror,


Towel.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thank you for the links, I was too lazy to do the research.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used my police scanner app more in the last week than I used to use a Bearcat into the '90s to keep an ear on the local cops.

33,000 + were tuned into Mineapolis the other night.


Non stop chaos, utterly incredible. Load one in for the real info. Dispatchers overwhelmed.


When I was 13, my mom took a month long course at the Physical Modalities Institute there. It was 1967 and a time of racial unrest. Our hotel was robbed at gunpoint and they guy shot a bullet like 3 feet over the night girl's head into the wall while robbing the desk for $100. My mom insisted they move us from the first to the third floor the next morning. Lol.

It just seems like nothing ever changes. Minneapolis was such a cool town back then. Same unrest now, 53 years later. They couldn't fix anything in over 50 years?

Will it ever change?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Beauty is only a light switch away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So about the bag...

I had an aunt on my mom‘s side who had deep acne scars all over her face. She was short, kinda heavy and worked an outdoor labour job most of her life, so her skin was leathery, dark and super wrinkled. She passed away in her early 60’s and didn’t look a day over 90. My dad has a morbid sense of humor and had a cruel joke about her that I couldn’t help but laugh every time I heard it. He called her braille face and said if you touched her face it spelled out ugly.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I used my police scanner app more in the last week than I used to use a Bearcat into the '90s to keep an ear on the local cops.
> 
> 33,000 + were tuned into Mineapolis the other night.
> 
> ...


I think they've regressed. I lived there and worked at the UMinn from '80-84. One thing I noticed early on was the huge number of interracial couples, way more than I had ever seen even in Calif my home state. I was pleasantly surprised as they seemed comfortable and I never detected negativity from other people about it This wasn't just the Univ setting, out and about in the twin cities. The predominant couples were black/white and a fairly even mix white men/black women and black men/white women. I was so curious that I asked about it commenting that it was refreshing to see this; thinking these people were pretty enlightened. But, racism is always around; the least liked race were the Amerinds


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder if we'll see a baby boom once lockdown is over.




Edit: I believe I snagged this from riu, somewhere. It has a @Chunky Stool feel to it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I think they've regressed. I lived there and worked at the UMinn from '80-84. One thing I noticed early on was the huge number of interracial couples, way more than I had ever seen even in Calif my home state. I was pleasantly surprised as they seemed comfortable and I never detected negativity from other people about it This wasn't just the Univ setting, out and about in the twin cities. The predominant couples were black/white and a fairly even mix white men/black women and black men/white women. I was so curious that I asked about it commenting that it was refreshing to see this; thinking these people were pretty enlightened. But, racism is always around; the least liked race were the Amerinds


A coupla great products of those MN interracial couples -


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> .........snip.......
> Will it ever change?


I'm beginning to doubt it. I'm starting to think I should change sides and be pro Covid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm beginning to doubt it. I'm starting to think I should change sides and be pro Covid.


Speaking of which: George Floyd's official autopsy was released, yep Chauvin killed him but Mr Floyd may have his revenge, he also was infected with Covid. There is something rather Biblical about speaking from the grave, hope they isolate those cops so no other innocents are harmed


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Speaking of which: George Floyd's official autopsy was released, yep Chauvin killed him but Mr Floyd may have his revenge, he also was infected with Covid. There is something rather Biblical about speaking from the grave, hope they isolate those cops so no other innocents are harmed


Going viral on two axes


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I think they've regressed. I lived there and worked at the UMinn from '80-84. One thing I noticed early on was the huge number of interracial couples, way more than I had ever seen even in Calif my home state. I was pleasantly surprised as they seemed comfortable and I never detected negativity from other people about it This wasn't just the Univ setting, out and about in the twin cities. The predominant couples were black/white and a fairly even mix white men/black women and black men/white women. I was so curious that I asked about it commenting that it was refreshing to see this; thinking these people were pretty enlightened. But, racism is always around; the least liked race were the Amerinds


I have to laugh, I have a very vivid recollection of my dad saying something to the effect of, 'there might be racial problems here but it sure doesn't affect couples dating' while we were walking down the street.

Now I'm just a kid who turned 13 with early hormonal interest and no girlfriend yet, maybe 3 years from finding out where I came from in an older buddy's mom's medical book he showed me one day. My dad didn't say anything disparaging about them so I figured it was OK to try to fuck anybody.

Whole new world started that day .


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm beginning to doubt it. I'm starting to think I should change sides and be pro Covid.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm beginning to doubt it. I'm starting to think I should change sides and be pro Covid.


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I think they've regressed. I lived there and worked at the UMinn from '80-84. One thing I noticed early on was the huge number of interracial couples, way more than I had ever seen even in Calif my home state. I was pleasantly surprised as they seemed comfortable and I never detected negativity from other people about it This wasn't just the Univ setting, out and about in the twin cities. The predominant couples were black/white and a fairly even mix white men/black women and black men/white women. I was so curious that I asked about it commenting that it was refreshing to see this; thinking these people were pretty enlightened. But, racism is always around; the least liked race were the Amerinds


The "interracial" chicks are into Minnesota Nice and a solid 7" of German steel. Totally want to spend time w/ a non white chick... thinking out loud now, pardon me. Hey! I am not a racist! I watch lots of black porn. I mean, a lot.... - silicon valley


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2020)

I am so thankful that guys aren’t so much graded on looks, lots of pitiful looking men in gross physical shape.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4584742
> 
> Edit: I believe I snagged this from riu, somewhere. It has a @Chunky Stool feel to it, but I'm not sure.


I feel a bit stupid, but I don't get it. Is there a wordplay I'm missing?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel a bit stupid, but I don't get it. Is there a wordplay I'm missing?


Because if you already know the work and patience it takes to raise kids.......you'll be careful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Because if you already know the work and patience it takes to raise kids.......you'll be careful


give 'em an ipad and stick them in a corner. How hard can it be?





I kid of course.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> give 'em an ipad and stick them in a corner. How hard can it be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel a bit stupid, but I don't get it. Is there a wordplay I'm missing?


Heehee proof you have no kids


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4584801


For shit like this you really need a facepalm emoji.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Speaking of which: George Floyd's official autopsy was released, yep Chauvin killed him but Mr Floyd may have his revenge, he also was infected with Covid. There is something rather Biblical about speaking from the grave, hope they isolate those cops so no other innocents are harmed


WHAT they didn't list his cause of death as Covid? That is going to piss off the conspiracy theorists.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## wascaptain (Jun 5, 2020)

I find this mornings full moon and Clouds
mesmerizing.
All quiet on the southern covid19 front.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 5, 2020)

lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The Southern Covid front is being crushed by trumpvirus as we speak. trump and Fascist Repugs are sacrificing tens of thousands of fellow citizens to the god of greed.
> 
> “Everything donald trump touches dies.”


Hey hillbill could you do that in politics please? We keep coming dangerously close in this thread and I go there so I do get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> lol


Oh man you were up early!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2020)

Forgot I was not on Pandemic 2020, Lost In Space.
Deleted


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 6, 2020)

From the "who could have of predicted this" files......

*Florida Sets New Single-Day Record for Coronavirus Cases Since Reopening Economy*
Source: *Newsweek*

_Florida Sets New Single-Day Record for Coronavirus Cases Since Reopening Economy, Over 4,000 in Three Days_

On Friday, Florida's Department of Health reported a new single day record for coronavirus cases since the state began reopening.

According to the department, there were at least 1,495 new cases reported as of Friday, which brings Florida's total number to over 61,000. There were also at least 53 new deaths reported, increasing the state's total number to at least 2,660.

The number of cases reported on Friday marked a new single-day high number of cases since Florida implemented phase one of its reopening plan on May 18. The previous single-day high was on April 17, when the department reported at least 1,416 new cases.

In addition to hitting a single-day record, Florida has also seen a spike in the number of cases over the past three days. According to the state's department of health, there have been at least 4,231 new cases in the past three days, with 1,317 on Wednesday; 1,419 on Thursday; and now 1,495 on Friday.

Read more: https://www.newsweek.com/florida-sets-new-single-day-record-coronavirus-cases-since-reopening-economy-over-4000-three-1509055


And fwiw, they are also seeing a large surge in pneumonia classified deaths. Must be a coincidence, and not an attempt to cook the numbers by not testing and not looking.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2020)

greg nr said:


> From the "who could have of predicted this" files......
> 
> *Florida Sets New Single-Day Record for Coronavirus Cases Since Reopening Economy*
> Source: *Newsweek*
> ...


In a few years when they finally clean up the numbers, my guess is, it's going to look pretty sad.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4587525


I watched an episode of Moonshiners where they were trying to infuse their moonshine with CBD, I kept telling them what they were doing wrong initially, but they figured it out. They must have heard me...lol.


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 6, 2020)

ANC said:


>



So, did you buy the shroom spawn bags? For that money, they better be fruiting blocks......

Just sayin. 

But for the lady on the left, that's a lot of room for one tiny straw. I wonder how many straws she can fit in her mouth wearing that thing?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 6, 2020)

greg nr said:


> So, did you buy the shroom spawn bags? For that money, they better be fruiting blocks......
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> But for the lady on the left, that's a lot of room for one tiny straw. I wonder how many straws she can fit in her mouth wearing that thing?


Size mallards... or something like that. 






SH420


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2020)

what day is this?....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2020)

*Coronavirus death toll hits 400,000 worldwide*
It took nearly four months for the death toll from the respiratory illness to reach the grim milestone of 100,000 deaths. As the virus spread from China – where it first originated in December 2019 – to find a strong foothold in Europe, the number of fatalities doubled to 200,000 in another 15 days.








Coronavirus death toll hits 400,000 worldwide


As the virus spread from China – where it first originated in December 2019 – to find a strong foothold in Europe, the number of fatalities doubled to 200,000 in another 15 days.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Coronavirus death toll hits 400,000 worldwide*
> It took nearly four months for the death toll from the respiratory illness to reach the grim milestone of 100,000 deaths. As the virus spread from China – where it first originated in December 2019 – to find a strong foothold in Europe, the number of fatalities doubled to 200,000 in another 15 days.
> 
> 
> ...


after the protests, you can BET on an explosion in cases, and pushing the end off by months if not years... Lots of people spraying droplets while shouting is a horrible recipe for containment.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 7, 2020)

What to do with friends who don’t social distance


‘Stay at home’ is a simple message, but as countries open up with social distancing guidelines, there’s more room for interpretation – especially among friends.




www.bbc.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2020)

ANC said:


>


For something like that you really need an eyeroll emoji


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

How i feel without work


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2020)

ANC said:


>


No mask.......citizens arrest.....putting her under house arrest.........duration of sentence.....To be determined....


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No mask.......citizens arrest.....putting her under house arrest.........duration of sentence.....To be determined....


You're under citizens arrest! Get in the paddy wagon!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4588472


I think a Corvid would go right through that filter. They have long, sharp beaks.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think a Corvid would go right through that filter. They have long, sharp beaks.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

No corona in my liver!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> No corona in my liver!View attachment 4589084


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2020)

*Psychopathic traits linked to non-compliance with social distancing guidelines amid the coronavirus pandemic*
New research provides some initial evidence that certain antagonistic personality traits are associated with ignoring preventative measures meant to halt the spread of the novel coronavirus SARS-CoV-2. 








Psychopathic traits linked to non-compliance with social distancing guidelines amid the coronavirus pandemic


New research provides some initial evidence that certain antagonistic personality traits are associated with ignoring preventative measures meant to halt ...



www.psypost.org


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2020)

something super cool I found


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> something super cool I found


Thanks.


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Psychopathic traits linked to non-compliance with social distancing guidelines amid the coronavirus pandemic*
> New research provides some initial evidence that certain antagonistic personality traits are associated with ignoring preventative measures meant to halt the spread of the novel coronavirus SARS-CoV-2.
> 
> 
> ...


They used Amazon MTurk





Amazon Mechanical Turk







www.mturk.com





They only surveyed 502 people, so I'd say their research was speculative, at best.

However I agree that people that engage in assault and/or battery via dispersal of public fluids during a pandemic are likely assholes. The DSM removed the diagnostic criteria of psychopathy years ago and currently it's a legal system term of art.

The 'research' article can be read in it's entirely here:


https://psyarxiv.com/chgkn/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> something super cool I found


Someone turned me on to that a while back, but always worth another listen.
Thanks bud.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> something super cool I found


YES!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> YES!


Fine quit yelling lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> something super cool I found


Awesome! I saw this post at 3am and couldn't play it.......happy it was brought up again


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> YES!


You *DO* know that those headphones you use @ 3:00 am for pornhub will work for music too. . . Right?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You *DO* know that those headphones you use @ 3:00 am for pornhub will work for music too. . . Right?


Yes, but how do YOU know? You better not let the ragin' cajun find out or you could have Post Testies for breakfast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You *DO* know that those headphones you use @ 3:00 am for pornhub will work for music too. . . Right?


I'm sure he does! LOL


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You *DO* know that those headphones you use @ 3:00 am for pornhub will work for music too. . . Right?


Headphones? No way. I crank up the volume and let the goop spray. 

And if people don’t like it, they can find a different Taco Bell to go to.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Fine quit yelling lol


Sorry, but the African guys verse got me fucking PUMPED. 

I was spinning my penis like a helicopter, singing along and I guess I got carried away.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sorry, but the African guys verse got me fucking PUMPED.
> 
> I was spinning my penis like a helicopter, singing along and I guess I got carried away.


Did I ever tell you how much I love helicopter rides?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Headphones? No way. I crank up the volume and let the goop spray.
> 
> And if people don’t like it, they can find a different Taco Bell to go to.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

They're allowing hair salons outside the Toronto area to open on Friday! We can't get our shit together so Toronto's lockdown continue. Seems kinda silly if you ask me, on Friday I'm going to spread my Toronto cooties to a stylist in a neighboring community.


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're allowing hair salons outside the Toronto area to open on Friday! We can't get our shit together so Toronto's lockdown continue. Seems kinda silly if you ask me, on Friday I'm going to spread my Toronto cooties to a stylist in a neighboring community.


better call ahead for an appointment. If you can get one.


I bought a pro hair trimmer. My wife now cuts my hair.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2020)

Researchers estimate shutdowns prevented 60 million coronavirus infections in the US


Shutdown orders prevented about 60 million novel coronavirus infections in the United States, according to a University of California at Berkeley research study published Monday.



www.stripes.com


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Researchers estimate shutdowns prevented 60 million coronavirus infections in the US
> 
> 
> Shutdown orders prevented about 60 million novel coronavirus infections in the United States, according to a University of California at Berkeley research study published Monday.
> ...


With the number of infected cases and confirmed covid caused deaths unknown? 

What equation is used to calculate that?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

lokie said:


> With the number of infected cases and confirmed covid caused deaths unknown?
> 
> What equation is used to calculate that?


Probably a variant on the Drake equation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> better call ahead for an appointment. If you can get one.
> 
> 
> I bought a pro hair trimmer. My wife now cuts my hair.


Way ahead of you. I got an appointment with my mom's stylist in Orilla. If I come back with blue hair smelling of Chantilly you'll know why.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah I can use a haircut too....if I get a bathrobe I think I can almost play "The Dude"


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I can use a haircut too....if I get a bathrobe I think I can almost play "The Dude"
> View attachment 4590092


Gotta get one of those trimmers like @lokie . I'm feeling about the same, my last haircut was in February.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2020)

No one is laughing at Flowbee anymore


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta get one of those trimmers like @lokie . I'm feeling about the same, my last haircut was in February.


But you can wax yourself, or no?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No one is laughing at Flowbee anymore


LOL "It sucks! While it cuts!"


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No one is laughing at Flowbee anymore


Now I get it.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 9, 2020)

Coronavirus spread by asymptomatic people 'appears to be rare,' WHO official says | CNN


The spread of Covid-19 by someone who is not showing symptoms appears to be rare, Maria Van Kerkhove, the World Health Organization's technical lead for coronavirus response and head of the emerging diseases and zoonoses unit, said during a media briefing in Geneva on Monday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> But you can wax yourself, or no?


I dunno, waxing my entire head would be painful!


----------



## Kushash (Jun 9, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Coronavirus spread by asymptomatic people 'appears to be rare,' WHO official says | CNN
> 
> 
> The spread of Covid-19 by someone who is not showing symptoms appears to be rare, Maria Van Kerkhove, the World Health Organization's technical lead for coronavirus response and head of the emerging diseases and zoonoses unit, said during a media briefing in Geneva on Monday.
> ...


I posted the above earlier today.
A short while later I see this on the N.Y Times Home Page. Frustrating.

Coronavirus Live Updates: W.H.O. Walks Back Claim That Asymptomatic Transmission is Rare. 








Surging Coronavirus Cases Push Latin America ‘to the Limit’ (Published 2020)


The U.S. caseload, already the world’s highest, is approaching two million. A book about the fall of France in 1940 has become a hit during the pandemic.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2020)

If all of this started based on one person getting sick initially, there is NO fucking way to stop this, as there will always be one person left to start a new run as it stands now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4592000
> 
> If all of this started based on one person getting sick initially, there is NO fucking way to stop this, as there will always be one person left to start a new run as it stands now.


I imagine we will develop effective treatments and likely a vaccine. But there is another infectious agent out there with our name on it. That's why you can't relax vigilance on public health, arbitrarily defund agencies and allow PPE stockpiles to disappear. Only with sustained, research, preparation and vigilance do we stop repeating history that we know.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2020)

2 million covid-19 cases in the US.....


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2020)

Hillbill thinks in times like this, we otta be boosting our garden output!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill thinks in times like this, we otta be boosting our garden output!


My only beef (!) with that is I don’t wanna engage in stoop labor merely to grow what food eats.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2020)

So what’s wrong with edibles?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> So what’s wrong with edibles?


Nothing so long as the hooves are off


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2020)

this is a long way from over....
*Stocks suffer their worst day since March, with the Dow plunging more than 1,800 points*








Stocks suffer their worst day since March, with the Dow plunging more than 1,800 points


Stocks fell sharply on Thursday as coronavirus cases increased in some states that are reopening up from lockdowns.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this is a long way from over....
> *Stocks suffer their worst day since March, with the Dow plunging more than 1,800 points*
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. The FED announced that it would probably be 2023 before they even think of raising the interest rate. The market took that as a good indicator of when we may start to recover...


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. The FED announced that it would probably be 2023 before they even think of raising the interest rate. The market took that as a good indicator of when we may start to recover...


Someone, who shall remain nameless, was unhappy because the Fed didn't paint a rosy picture for the third and fourth quarter of this year. Reality sucks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Someone, who shall remain nameless, was unhappy because the Fed didn't paint a rosy picture for the third and fourth quarter of this year. Reality sucks.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 12, 2020)

Just getting in a work at my post. 

sure am missing my old retired life style,

Once this post is closed I will shut down too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> Just getting in a work at my post.
> 
> sure am missing my old retired life style,
> 
> Once this post is closed I will shut down too.


I have manned your post


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2020)

On the highway this morning I noticed that the DOT dot matrix sign has stopped running Covid-themed messages and is back to familiar safety slogans.

Bad idea imo. It generates the impression that we aren’t in crisis any longer.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't know how high of a priority it is currently to get my hair cut by a professional.

More power to ya'll, I guess.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Someone, who shall remain nameless, was unhappy because the Fed didn't paint a rosy picture for the third and fourth quarter of this year. Reality sucks.


Larry Kudlow, failing upward as usual


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I don't know how high of a priority it is currently to get my hair cut by a professional.
> 
> More power to ya'll, I guess.


I got a cut and highlights today. Had to drive 100km to get it done tho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a cut and highlights today. Had to drive 100km to get it done tho.


Hopefully round trip.......and hope you like it lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a cut and highlights today. Had to drive 100km to get it done tho.


I had someone in my quarantine family cut my hair. Sure, it took three sittings, and it still needs a touch up...But I didn't have to drive 62 miles to get it done...lol


Just picking your brain...why was it such a high priority? I mean, I'm halfway jealous and the other half of me thinks this is a little irresponsible. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have a haircut and get back to some semblance of normalcy, but I mean, things aren't getting better.

Personally, I miss going to restaurants. I'd LOVE to go to the new Korean BBQ place that recently opened near me. They just started offering dine in service again!

Am I just a coward for thinking it's a terrible idea to try going back out in public? 






Seriously, am I being a pussy? Should I just toss the mask and go about business as normal? SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT TO DO!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully round trip.......and hope you like it lol


Each direction. Today is the first day they’re allowed to open. The Toronto area stylists aren’t allowed to open yet which is stupid. Ontario reported less than 200 new cases today. 80% of them were in Toronto


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2020)

You don't like it


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Seriously, am I being a pussy? Should I just toss the mask and go about business as normal? SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT TO DO!


Being safe is not being a pussy, if you don't feel comfortable going out to eat yet then don't.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Being safe is not being a pussy, if you don't feel comfortable going out to eat yet then don't.


Just so. Many local eateries are opening, but I think eating in is too risky at this time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I had someone in my quarantine family cut my hair. Sure, it took three sittings, and it still needs a touch up...But I didn't have to drive 62 miles to get it done...lol
> 
> 
> Just picking your brain...why was it such a high priority? I mean, I'm halfway jealous and the other half of me thinks this is a little irresponsible. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have a haircut and get back to some semblance of normalcy, but I mean, things aren't getting better.
> ...


I'm starting a new job in a few weeks and I want to look presentable and I haven't had a haircut since February. You had to wear a mask to get into the salon and the stylists were all wearing masks. 

I wouldn't go back to business as usual yet.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I had someone in my quarantine family cut my hair. Sure, it took three sittings, and it still needs a touch up...But I didn't have to drive 62 miles to get it done...lol
> 
> 
> Just picking your brain...why was it such a high priority? I mean, I'm halfway jealous and the other half of me thinks this is a little irresponsible. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have a haircut and get back to some semblance of normalcy, but I mean, things aren't getting better.
> ...


I run through Home Depot like I’m going through a zombie hoard every time I have to run in for something. We haven’t gone out anywhere. My wife just runs into Starbucks to get cups. I’ve only been inside of a store 2 or 3 times since the quarantine started. Or maybe even sooner. My wife And I had been discussing covid-19 since January and knew it was bound to hit the U.S. hard because of President Business’ ignorance. We only plan on going to the beach on a weekday, but even then we’re scared it’s going to be packed and my son with autism likes to eat dirt and sand when we’re not looking.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a cut and highlights today. Had to drive 100km to get it done tho.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I made it my current profile pic.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


New avatar....still hasn't answered my question


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> New avatar....still hasn't answered my question


No I don’t like it but it’s better than I was before


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I made it my current profile pic.


Highlights?? Maybe "a highlight" 

Looks good. So what's the new job?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Seriously, am I being a pussy? Should I just toss the mask and go about business as normal? SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT TO DO!


You have to do what you think is right. Hopefully, it will pay off in the end with a little luck.

Just trying to buy time for a while. Like Yogi Berra used to say, "it ain't over till it's over."


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 12, 2020)

Haha, there hasn't really been another option for me as I can see it...

I mean, when I wanna eat food I didn't make, I'm gonna order it to go. I'm gonna keep going to the beach at 8AM when there is nobody there, and leaving at the first sign of people showing up. I'm gonna continue to wear my mask, even though those around me shirk theirs. 

And I'm gonna continue to have my hair cut by a family member. Even if it takes three sittings, and still doesn't look quite right.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm going to wait at least 4 weeks before considering changing my habits.
I'm more concerned now about the person passing me in the supermarket or Home Depot having it, than I was back in April or May. 
What's difficult is waiting a few weeks to find out what the results are from all of these extremely large gatherings. If things don't get bad in 3 or 4 weeks I might take more risks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Highlights?? Maybe "a highlight"
> 
> Looks good. So what's the new job?


Too many highlights and you look like Justin Timberlake when he was in nsync. I'm going back to the job I left close to five years ago doing audits on public company filings. It's mind numbingly boring but the pay isn't too bad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I don’t like it but it’s better than I was before


Ah it'll grow back.....I don't think it's bad....but if you need it for the job and it makes you feel better than you did good


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2020)

Wife and I are both in tourism jobs, both drawing SS, not working and may be already retired. No desire to be face to face with unmasked citizens from many states and several countries.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Am I just a coward for thinking it's a terrible idea to try going back out in public?
> 
> Seriously, am I being a pussy? Should I just toss the mask and go about business as normal? SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT TO DO!


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 12, 2020)

Places going about business as normal are now seeing a reemergence of disease, and that will affect all of us, in health and economically, no matter where we live. My wife works as an RN in a hospital, and she goes nowhere but home and work, not because she is a coward or a pussy, but because that is literally the only tool we have right now to save the lives of those around us. If it helps, know that staying home is not about you, but about the people around you who maybe cant survive an infection. My "conservative" family memebers dont give 2 shits about others, and only think about their own wants and needs, so when they go to a Trump rally and come home with COVID, I wont feel bad that I cant go to their funerals, but I will mourn those that picked it up from them simply by being unfortunate enough to be next to them at the grocery store. In short, no, you're being responsible and respectful of others. Keep up the good work.
*end rant*


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I don’t like it but it’s better than I was before


No Avatar, I missed it, damn. I'm sure you look fine.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I'm going to wait at least 4 weeks before considering changing my habits.
> I'm more concerned now about the person passing me in the supermarket or Home Depot having it, than I was back in April or May.
> What's difficult is waiting a few weeks to find out what the results are from all of these extremely large gatherings. If things don't get bad in 3 or 4 weeks I might take more risks.


I'm waiting until there is a vaccine that I approve of or until all infectious reservoirs are gone.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I made it my current profile pic.


L


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 12, 2020)

L'' L


----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Haha, there hasn't really been another option for me as I can see it...
> 
> I mean, when I wanna eat food I didn't make, I'm gonna order it to go. I'm gonna keep going to the beach at 8AM when there is nobody there, and leaving at the first sign of people showing up. I'm gonna continue to wear my mask, even though those around me shirk theirs.
> 
> And I'm gonna continue to have my hair cut by a family member. Even if it takes three sittings, and still doesn't look quite right.


When I was a kid I'd go to ocean city MD for weekends pretty often. If be all excited and leave at like 3am when my room wasn't available til 3 lol. I'd go hang on the beach early as hell. Best time to be on the beach


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> When I was a kid I'd go to ocean city MD for weekends pretty often. If be all excited and leave at like 3am when my room wasn't available til 3 lol. I'd go hang on the beach early as hell. Best time to be on the beach


Every year my family went right next door in Fenwick Island, like a hundred yards north if the lighthouse on the state line.
When I was a teen, I enjoyed walking to the boardwalk and pier at the south end of town. Round trip maybe eighteen miles.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Every year my family went right next door in Fenwick Island, like a hundred yards north if the lighthouse on the state line.
> When I was a teen, I enjoyed walking to the boardwalk and pier at the south end of town. Round trip maybe eighteen miles.


My dads down that way now by Bethany. I miss the east coast


----------



## greg nr (Jun 13, 2020)

From the "living sack of shit" dept..... This is wrong on so many levels I just need to puke, eat it, then puke again.

*Kudlow: 'There is no second wave' of coronavirus*
Source: *Politico*

White House economic adviser Larry Kudlow on Friday declared that a “second wave” of the coronavirus was not descending upon the country, even as cases of Covid-19 are spiking in more than a dozen states.

“There is no emergency. There is no second wave. I don’t know where that got started on Wall Street,” Kudlow told “Fox & Friends.”

Although Kudlow, director of the National Economic Council, acknowledged he is “not the health expert," he said he had spoken with the administration’s top public health officials “at some length” Thursday evening. “They are saying there is no second spike. Let me repeat that. There is no second spike,” he said.

*“What you do have is certain spots are seeing a little bit of a jump up.* Some small metropolitan areas are seeing it. The CDC and the health people are all over it. They’ve sent some task forces out to deal with it,” Kudlow added, partly attributing increases in Covid-19 cases to more widespread testing availability.

Read more: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/kudlow-there-is-no-second-wave-of-coronavirus/ar-BB15oMnk?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## greg nr (Jun 13, 2020)

Just a little bit of a jump up?.....

*With 2,581 new coronavirus cases, Florida hits a record high for the third day in a row*
Source: *Miami Herald*

Florida’s Department of Health on Saturday morning reported a new daily record high of 2,581 new confirmed cases of COVID-19 — surpassing the previous high by 679. The previous high was hit on Friday. And the high before that was hit on Thursday.

That puts the state’s total number of confirmed cases at 73,552 since the pandemic began in March.

Forty-eight new deaths were also announced, raising the statewide death toll to 2,925.

The state slowly began to reopen in May. Now in June, most businesses across the state are open at limited capacity with social-distancing regulations in place to reduce the risk of COVID-19 transmission.


Read more: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article243513417.html

A Miami Herald analysis of public and non-public COVID-19 data found that as of June 3, new cases in the state had consistently been trending up since mid-May and the trends could not be attributed solely to increases in testing.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

greg nr said:


> From the "living sack of shit" dept..... This is wrong on so many levels I just need to puke, eat it, then puke again.
> 
> *Kudlow: 'There is no second wave' of coronavirus*
> Source: *Politico*
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2020)

greg nr said:


> From the "living sack of shit" dept..... This is wrong on so many levels I just need to puke, eat it, then puke again.
> 
> *Kudlow: 'There is no second wave' of coronavirus*
> Source: *Politico*
> ...


Yup this is still the first wave. Just wait for round 2. Although if many of us stay in denial mode we will remain in the first wave until we reach herd immunity, pathetic, sigh.


greg nr said:


> Just a little bit of a jump up?.....
> 
> *With 2,581 new coronavirus cases, Florida hits a record high for the third day in a row*
> Source: *Miami Herald*
> ...


48 new deaths eh? Getting rid of that data technologist sure helped their Covid issue.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2020)

The South will rise!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The Covideracy will rise!


Fify


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Thank you


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The South will rise!


Zombie infestation?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Zombie infestation?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2020)

Very predictable. Cases are now doubling at a rate of 2 to 4 weeks across the South. More points of spread than ever and hospitals are at their limits. My wife hasn’t served tables since February, her employer was open with tight restrictions for a couple weeks, until a worker just tested positive. Owners closed again. 

These Republican governors won’t retighten restrictions. The massacre will continue, local bars right now pretty much disregarding any safeguards.


----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

lokie said:


>


What makes a Hottentot so hot?
Khhourage.
What puts the APE in apricot?
Khhhhhourage!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


11 secret herbs and spices!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> 11 secret herbs and spices!


One not-so secret herb, and


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> One not-so secret herb, and


None of them are secret anymore!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> None of them are secret anymore!
> View attachment 4594662


----------



## Kushash (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm over 60. Stop talking about coronavirus 'culling' me | CNN


Ed Adler writes that while parts of the world start to open up, the isolation of older folks and those with pre-existing conditions must be ongoing. In the meantime, you can hear the echoes of those who care little about our vulnerability.




www.cnn.com


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4594691


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4594695


Fixed the broken image


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


That’s as blasphemous as the redone fx in Star Trek TOS


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’s as blasphemous as the redone fx in Star Trek TOS


Shortest one I could find. Stoners can't stay focused long enough


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Shortest one I could find. Stoners can't stay focused long enough


I remember in the 90s the Sci-fi Channel aired a several-episode remake. I walked away when they showed a guild navigator as this cheesy bat-human hybrid.

De Laurentiis’s octopus-headed fece-human remains compelling to me. It effectively communicated a sort of guided evolution in which looking human mattered nothing next to getting and keeping the ability to fold space.

Gawd I sound like my son beefing about a minutia in a Star Wars movie that he deems “contra canon” ...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember in the 90s the Sci-fi Channel aired a several-episode remake. I walked away when they showed a guild navigator as this cheesy bat-human hybrid.
> 
> De Laurentiis’s octopus-headed fece-human remains compelling to me. It effectively communicated a sort of guided evolution in which looking human mattered nothing next to getting and keeping the ability to fold space.
> 
> Gawd I sound like my son beefing about a minutia in a Star Wars movie that he deems “contra canon” ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4594764


Bing. Properly creepy.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 13, 2020)

How I feel when I'm ridin' with the homies smoking a blunt, and we speed past a cop who's busy doin something else.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember in the 90s the Sci-fi Channel aired a several-episode remake. I walked away when they showed a guild navigator as this cheesy bat-human hybrid.
> 
> De Laurentiis’s octopus-headed fece-human remains compelling to me. It effectively communicated a sort of guided evolution in which looking human mattered nothing next to getting and keeping the ability to fold space.
> 
> Gawd I sound like my son beefing about a minutia in a Star Wars movie that he deems “contra canon” ...


There's a new Dune movie scheduled for release Dec 2020; cast looks pretty good except they've made Liet Kynes a woman.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember in the 90s the Sci-fi Channel aired a several-episode remake. I walked away when they showed a guild navigator as this cheesy bat-human hybrid.
> 
> De Laurentiis’s octopus-headed fece-human remains compelling to me. It effectively communicated a sort of guided evolution in which looking human mattered nothing next to getting and keeping the ability to fold space.
> 
> Gawd I sound like my son beefing about a minutia in a Star Wars movie that he deems “contra canon” ...


Apple/tree


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> There's a new Dune movie scheduled for release Dec 2020; cast looks pretty good except they've made Liet Kynes a woman.


It is sort of a unisex name nowadays


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It is sort of a unisex name nowadays


Wonder why though? What can changing gender bring to the story? So she'll be Chani's mom instead of Dad, kinda tells me that they'll omit the biographical history and relationship with the Emperor prior to Arrakis assignment


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Wonder why though? What can changing gender bring to the story? So she'll be Chani's mom instead of Dad, kinda tells me that they'll omit the biographical history and relationship with the Emperor prior to Arrakis assignment


Good point. The original tale doesn’t lack for women of power and consequence, so it seems out of the blue.

Heck the new kinder more inclusive Arrakis probably has nice beaches.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Good point. The original tale doesn’t lack for women of power and consequence, so it seems out of the blue.
> 
> Heck the new kinder more inclusive Arrakis probably has nice beaches.


Um...that's a badass shirt.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2020)

Did you see this? Was great


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 14, 2020)

I always liked pulling heart plugs. It's a shame they don't still install them in politicians.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I always liked pulling heart plugs. It's a shame they don't still install them in politicians.


They tried, but it made for some very confused thoracic surgeons. Where do you put the plug when there isn’t a ... oh look! Pigeons!!


----------



## greg nr (Jun 14, 2020)

*Bars in Florida, Texas, and Arizona close after employees tested positive amid spike in new coronavirus cases*









Bars in Florida, Texas, and Arizona close after employees tested positive amid spike in new coronavirus cases


Recent weeks have seen several states with record-high jumps in cases and hospitalizations in the coronavirus pandemic.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *Bars in Florida, Texas, and Arizona close after employees tested positive amid spike in new coronavirus cases*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


California is next...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> California is next...


I suspect 2020 will be my Indoor Year. I’m not comfy doing more than buy groceries (when they’re on the shelves) ‘til we have a proven vaccine. Before that I imagine that we’ll be caught up on N95s and both sorts of tests: for virus and for unconjugated antibody. That’ll help, but the watershed won’t come ‘til the vaccine is generally available.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 14, 2020)

Coronavirus 2nd Wave? Nope, The U.S. Is Still Stuck In The 1st One


The nation still sees more than 20,000 new cases on average a day, a number that's barely budged for weeks. Forecasters say we're looking at tens of thousands more deaths this summer.




www.npr.org


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect 2020 will be my Indoor Year. I’m not comfy doing more than buy groceries (when they’re on the shelves) ‘til we have a proven vaccine. Before that I imagine that we’ll be caught up on N95s and both sorts of tests: for virus and for unconjugated antibody. That’ll help, but the watershed won’t come ‘til the vaccine is generally available.


What's that vaccine going to be like?



How high can you get a corona virus vaccine?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What's that vaccine going to be like?
> 
> View attachment 4595717View attachment 4595718
> 
> How high can you get a corona virus vaccine?


I don’t know.


----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2020)

chances of transmission with mask 3% without, 17%.. or so I read this morning


----------



## PhatNuggz (Jun 15, 2020)

A must watch YTV. The whole scam is exposed by a nurse working in Elmhurst Hospital


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2020)

Ontario reported its lowest number of new cases 181 and deaths 8 since March 28.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 15, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Kushash (Jun 16, 2020)

@Dr. Who started a thread May 9th featuring new LED lighting he recently set up.

His last post on RIU was in that thread on May 25th.



Dr. Who said:


> Update tonight guys.
> Going out to that op in a cpl of hrs..


I was told he had a surgery and it is concerning that he never updated since that post.

Hope all is well, maybe someone in this thread has a way to contact him or someone who can update his status.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 16, 2020)

In the trial, led by a team from Oxford University, around 2,000 hospital patients were given dexamethasone and were compared with more than 4,000 who did not receive the drug.

For patients on ventilators, it cut the risk of death from 40% to 28%. For patients needing oxygen, it cut the risk of death from 25% to 20%.

Chief investigator Prof Peter Horby said: "This is the only drug so far that has been shown to reduce mortality - and it reduces it significantly. It's a major breakthrough."









Coronavirus: Dexamethasone proves first life-saving drug


Patients should be given the cheap drug without delay, after "fantastic" trial results, experts say.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

Nobody puts baby in the corner. 








No singing or dancing allowed as Ontario reopens restaurant patios


Whistle while you work to help Ontario bounce back from the COVID-19 pandemic -- but please, don't sing.




www.cp24.com


----------



## greg nr (Jun 16, 2020)

*Model projects 200,000 people in the US could die from coronavirus by October*









Some states see Covid-19 cases surging as restrictions are relaxed


As states move forward with relaxing virus-compelled restrictions -- and as people grow weary of complying with them -- some areas are reporting a record number of new daily cases.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2020)

AMERICAN EXCEPTIONALISM


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

ANC said:


>


It is important in many cultures to save face


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2020)

ANC said:


>


No cat scratch fever...


----------



## greg nr (Jun 16, 2020)

*Florida sees a record 2,783 daily coronavirus cases as state total hits 80,000*




https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article243564522.html



Florida man is an idiot. So is his governor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

so this is what gyms are going to look like? No thanks.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> so this is what gyms are going to look like? No thanks.


Looks like a familiar layout.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2020)

Still tryin to wear out my Bowflex I bought used over 10 years ago. Need new cables.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Still tryin to wear out my Bowflex I bought used over 10 years ago. Need new cables.


turned mine into a coat rack...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Still tryin to wear out my Bowflex I bought used over 10 years ago. Need new cables.





doublejj said:


> turned mine into a coat rack...


I turned mine into $250 after the coat rack conversion.

It's probably got clothes hanging on it again by now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> so this is what gyms are going to look like? No thanks.


That’s hysterical.
Jeez . The virtual phone interviewing is not going well for me at all. 
I had 2 virtual phone interviews on different apps that absolutely suck using on my phone. 
poor reception and I can’t seem to find a good place to do them . 
I thought my apartment would be great Because it’s been so quite lately. But the day of my interview a new tenant moved in below leaving their howling and crying dog to completely destroy the background in my phone.

So I figured play it safe and next time I will do the interview in my car! That turned out even worse! It was so hot in the car that after about 40 minutes the power it took for the app to work On my phone And it was so freakin hot outside and in the car it got so hot the call got dropped and My phone went into over heating emergency mode . And went dead . I couldn’t even call back to explain . I left a email but never heard back, which is fine anyway because they were Assholes.

much to my surprise the howling dog interview people seemed very interested and asked for references . Fingers crossed !!!!!!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> turned mine into a coat rack...


I use mine often but I started weight training at 13, got strong and all. Been working on light resistance for years now. Limiting factors for me are my arthritis hands. Try to stay in reasonable shape, I do 100 full kneebends every morning also and walk most days which is a real workout here.
Love the smoothness of that Bowflex, had benches and at one time, a full Olympic set of weights.
Must be a lot of “coat racks” out there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Still tryin to wear out my Bowflex I bought used over 10 years ago. Need new cables.


Are they any good... like consistent resistance? I never tried one. Last year I sold our elliptical machine and stationary bike to fund turning our spare bedroom back into a guest bedroom. It looks really nice but now we can't have any guests and we don't have any workout equipment.  



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s hysterical.
> Jeez . The virtual phone interviewing is not going well for me at all.
> I had 2 virtual phone interviews on different apps that absolutely suck using on my phone.
> poor reception and I can’t seem to find a good place to do them .
> ...


 That sucks, Did you at least have the a/c running the car? hopefully the howling dog interview pans out for you. Are you planning on staying local or is a move still on the radar for you?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s hysterical.
> Jeez . The virtual phone interviewing is not going well for me at all.
> I had 2 virtual phone interviews on different apps that absolutely suck using on my phone.
> poor reception and I can’t seem to find a good place to do them .
> ...


I did a few virtual interviews. I hated them. If there was more than one person I couldn't tell who was talking, and you can't see their body language. You also have zero ability to judge a working environment. 

I did end up getting a job though. All remote also so far, and the ceo is getting frustrated at the lack of face to face discussions. He wants to be able to white board everything, but will only do voice calls via skype (he won't even use a virtual pen). So I guess we will all have to risk reduced social distancing at some point soon for some retreat time......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I did a few virtual interviews. I hated them. If there was more than one person I couldn't tell who was talking, and you can't see their body language. You also have zero ability to judge a working environment.
> 
> I did end up getting a job though. All remote also so far, and the ceo is getting frustrated at the lack of face to face discussions. He wants to be able to white board everything, but will only do voice calls via skype (he won't even use a virtual pen). So I guess we will all have to risk reduced social distancing at some point soon for some retreat time......


My rule of thumb, the stupider they are the more you need a respirator with P100 and eye protection.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2020)

I like the Bowflex. Resistance is fairly even and joint stress minimal. Very fast and mine is an old Motivator. Versatile. Heavier bands are serious business. Quality is 10/10.

Used workout equipment is always available and always some excellent values.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 17, 2020)

*A mutation in the novel coronavirus may increase its infectivity*
*Here's why scientists are concerned about this specific strain of the virus*









A mutation in the novel coronavirus may increase its infectivity


The new mutation increases the number of functional spikes on the viral surface. Here's what that means




www.salon.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they any good... like consistent resistance? I never tried one. Last year I sold our elliptical machine and stationary bike to fund turning our spare bedroom back into a guest bedroom. It looks really nice but now we can't have any guests and we don't have any workout equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, Did you at least have the a/c running the car? hopefully the howling dog interview pans out for you. Are you planning on staying local or is a move still on the radar for you?


I started with the a/c on and got started with the assistant logging on but the interviewer was 20 minutes late! Then when she logged on the reception was so bad I had to disconnect from car speaker phone and then got worried about turning the car back on because my phone would go directly to car speaker again! So the A/c was off for like 30 minutes before both the phone overheated. I was also overheating but the interview was winding down and I was asking my questions and I knew I could make it. They were such assholes. I was thinking about hanging up even before the interview started because she was so fucking late. It’s for the best really because it isn’t where I should be headed anyway . But the howling dog interview would get us FINALLY back to the East coast where we Are from fit in much better. So it’s a big move half way across the country .


----------



## greg nr (Jun 17, 2020)

You young people should be ashamed...... or so they say.

*Texas governor blames young people for virus spike after rushing to reopen*









Texas governor blames young people for virus spike after rushing to reopen


Republican Gov. Greg Abbott repeatedly dismissed concerns over the virus to reopen the state's economy. And now that cases are spiking, he's shifting blame to residents.




americanindependent.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I did a few virtual interviews. I hated them. If there was more than one person I couldn't tell who was talking, and you can't see their body language. You also have zero ability to judge a working environment.
> 
> I did end up getting a job though. All remote also so far, and the ceo is getting frustrated at the lack of face to face discussions. He wants to be able to white board everything, but will only do voice calls via skype (he won't even use a virtual pen). So I guess we will all have to risk reduced social distancing at some point soon for some retreat time......


Wow! That’s crazy. I am in healthcare and this location is in NY so it should be real interesting . There were 2 people in the interview wearing masks. And the other one was at home and the other one In an office but disappeared half way through Lol. The masked interviewers appeared to be Wearing N95 masks so that looked good but it was so freaking bizarre. And having 4 people on my little phone screen was a joke. I couldn’t see shit plus I decided not to wear my glasses either for fun so my face was really up close on their screen So I could try to see and hear them. If I don’t get this job I’m Seriously thinking about bagging this shit And wait to look for another job till till after the vaccine Because it’s toO fucked up right now . And I have 2 weeks until my lease is up then will have to renew or find another place in town. I don’t want to skip town without another job right now there are 2 many variables and uncertainties .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2020)

It’s ok, please don’t be sad. Everything will be ok. But I Did forgot Or more like left out something else that happened during the barking dog interview that was totally fucked up. And I’m not sure if they heard it on the other end. I am thinking I got lucky and they didn’t because she never ever would have sent a nice email to me after the interview.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> left out something else that happened


And that was?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> And that was?


Fart?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> And that was?


Oh shit. Lol. I just came back to delete that post. 

but it’s too late. I will tell you.

my husband had been dealing with the howling dog all day alone in the apt before I came home to do the interview.

he isn’t a big drinker but the stress was too much for him so he thought getting some beer would help calm him down and ease his nerves. Unfortunately it made everything worse. about the middle of the interview I heard some very loud yelling and screaming in the other room. He had called the leasing office and ripped them a new asshole about the dog and getting the dog out and calling the police if they didn’t get the dog out. I had know idea what was going on in the other room. IT sounded like he was going to beat the fuck out of someone and I was trying to keep cool like it wasn’t happening and they couldn’t hear on the other end of the phone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I started with the a/c on and got started with the assistant logging on but the interviewer was 20 minutes late! Then when she logged on the reception was so bad I had to disconnect from car speaker phone and then got worried about turning the car back on because my phone would go directly to car speaker again! So the A/c was off for like 30 minutes before both the phone overheated. I was also overheating but the interview was winding down and I was asking my questions and I knew I could make it. They were such assholes. I was thinking about hanging up even before the interview started because she was so fucking late. It’s for the best really because it isn’t where I should be headed anyway . But the howling dog interview would get us FINALLY back to the East coast where we Are from fit in much better. So it’s a big move half way across the country .


I had to google and see how warm it is there  I can't believe you were in a hot car with no a/c for thirty minutes. NY is awesome, I love it and I hope you get the position. Would you be in NYC? It's seriously expensive, but an amazing place to live and you get to be close to your family in NJ. Do you expect to have an answer before your lease is up?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to google and see how warm it is there  I can't believe you were in a hot car with no a/c for thirty minutes. NY is awesome, I love it and I hope you get the position. Would you be in NYC? It's seriously expensive, but an amazing place to live and you get to be close to your family in NJ. Do you expect to have an answer before your lease is up?


Lol, yes it gets way too hot here. Way way to hot. I was sweating bullets. I would be in upstate NY but easy drive into Jersey, Philly and a cheap direct bus into the city. Yes I expect to have an answer by next week which is perfect timing before I have to give notice at the end of the month.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, yes it gets way too hot here. Way way to hot. I was sweating bullets. I would be in upstate NY but easy drive into Jersey, Philly and a cheap direct bus into the city. Yes I expect to have an answer by next week which is perfect timing before I have to give notice at the end of the month.


You should come skiing!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh shit. Lol. I just came back to delete that post.
> 
> but it’s too late. I will tell you.
> 
> ...


I think you'll be ok. If the Supreme Court can handle a flushing toilet during arguments certainly a job interviewer can handle a little TV noise ;D I hope you get the job.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273090580600573953


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2020)

Arizona Sheriff Who Refused to Enforce Lockdown Restrictions Has COVID-19


"On Saturday, I held a campaign event, where it is likely I came into contact with an infected individual."




www.phoenixnewtimes.com





He must of have had too much irony in his diet


----------



## greg nr (Jun 18, 2020)

One of these things is not like the others......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273597891395948544


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

What do you guys think of these contact tracing apps? Ontario will be releasing one next month for ios and android. They say it's voluntary and will not store or share any of your private data including geo data. 

Would you install one on your phone?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 18, 2020)

No.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you guys think of these contact tracing apps? Ontario will be releasing one next month for ios and android. They say it's voluntary and will not store or share any of your private data including geo data.
> 
> Would you install one on your phone?


Nope! I don't believe them.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you guys think of these contact tracing apps? Ontario will be releasing one next month for ios and android. They say it's voluntary and will not store or share any of your private data including geo data.
> 
> Would you install one on your phone?


I have seen some that don't identify a person other than a random number to maintain anonymity that seem to be OK.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you guys think of these contact tracing apps? Ontario will be releasing one next month for ios and android. They say it's voluntary and will not store or share any of your private data including geo data.
> 
> Would you install one on your phone?





pabloesqobar said:


> No.


^^^ This


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have seen some that don't identify a person other than a random number to maintain anonymity that seem to be OK.


The problem is unless you walk the code you don't know what is actually being released and since these apps are compiled I think it's to much risk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

Would you be more comfortable if it were designed by apple or google? They know where we are and what we're doing around the clock anyway. I suppose they could also use cell towers to track where are phones are and where they've been.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Would you be more comfortable if it were designed by apple or google? They know where we are and what we're doing around the clock anyway. I suppose they could also use cell towers to track where are phones are and where they've been.


Nope!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

The app for Ontario is made by Shopify... same guys who do our legal cannabis store. 









Ontario rolling out COVID-19 tracing app on July 2, also ending need for faxes


Ontario plans to double the number of contact tracers it employs, roll out a voluntary Bluetooth-powered COVID-19 tracing app and finally do away with public health units manually entering fax printouts into its database as part of a plan to enhance contact tracing and case management as the...




www.cp24.com







> Blackberry conducted a security audit of the app and said they approved of it.


 Blackberry? I didn't know they still existed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 18, 2020)

Most Oregonians must wear masks in public starting June 24


The counties are Multnomah, Clackamas, Washington, Marion, Polk, Hood River and Lincoln. Together with Multnomah, they are home to more than 55% of the state’s population.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The app for Ontario is made by Shopify... same guys who do our legal cannabis store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caveat, just my opinion.

Everyone needs to wear actual N95 or N100 PPE and eye protection when in contact with others. Contract tracing is hopeless (sorry public health officials). It's a dodge to make people feel less bad about the risk they are taking walking about without antibodies or actual PPE. Invest in PPE and you are free to go out and about and do whatever. However contact tracing will be a nice job which we need more of right now.

PPE interferes with a tan and you'll have to hold it on your face for hair styling. I'll let you know how that works next week. Right now would be a very bad time to take the risk of eating indoors at a restaurant but the younger, healthier and less risk averse might be open to it. I wish them well and thank them for their efforts in getting us to herd immunity.

This entire shit show could have been sorted with heavy investment in PPE and using America's DPA to ramp up PPE production early. My best advice is invest in a reusable respirator 1/2 face or full face with a filter cartridge like a 60921 that's a P100 as well as for organic vapor. Wear it until you get a vaccine and demonstrate an antibody titer on an Elisa test.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2020)

Local testing here now 2000 population


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2020)

California Issues Statewide Mask Mandate As Coronavirus Cases Spike Amid Reopening


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2020)

*California orders people to wear masks in most indoor spaces*








California orders people to wear masks in most indoor spaces


California is now requiring people to wear masks in most indoor settings and outdoors when distancing isn’t possible under a new statewide order




abcnews.go.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2020)

Speaking for my hospital. We have had less than 10 positive covid in house. I think 6 is the actual number. For those who don’t know, I’m in Florida.


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you guys think of these contact tracing apps? Ontario will be releasing one next month for ios and android. *They say it's voluntary and will not store or share any of your private data including geo data.*
> 
> Would you install one on your phone?


No.

"They" LIE!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 18, 2020)

Coronavirus' return to Beijing disrupts life and rattles nerves


▶ Watch Video: Beijing in lockdown as China confronts second coronavirus wave Beijing — The new outbreak of coronavirus in the Chinese capital prompted authorities to raise their official emergency response back to Level II on Tuesday night, as they race to stem what one called an "extremely...




news.google.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2020)

I could have sworn I saw on TV news a month or two ago, all the car movements in certain states on a computer graph from cell phones without any kind of special app.

I kind of think they can trace anybody right fucking now if they want to. Maybe I'm just paranoid but it just doesn't seem that hard.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I could have sworn I saw on TV news a month or two ago, all the car movements in certain states on a computer graph from cell phones without any kind of special app.
> 
> I kind of think they can trace anybody right fucking now *if they want to*. Maybe I'm just paranoid but it just doesn't seem that hard.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2020)

Of course, I always assumed that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Caveat, just my opinion.
> 
> Everyone needs to wear actual N95 or N100 PPE and eye protection when in contact with others. Contract tracing is hopeless (sorry public health officials). It's a dodge to make people feel less bad about the risk they are taking walking about without antibodies or actual PPE. Invest in PPE and you are free to go out and about and do whatever. However contact tracing will be a nice job which we need more of right now.
> 
> ...


I bought a 10 pack of kn95 masks from China and they're alright, although I've read about different health organizations rejecting them for not meeting safety standards. I've been mainly using disposable surgical masks for grocery shopping and running errands. The kn95 masks I have are the ones that go around your head instead of your ears. It sucked having to hold it against my face while they cut my hair... sweat dripping off my nose.

I mean no disrespect to Americans, but Canada is coming out of covid in much better shape than the US, we had less than 393 new cases yesterday for the entire country, Ontario alone had over 500 new cases on the 1st of June with most coming from the Toronto area. The support from the population has been good for the most part with only a small fringe group fighting against the safety measures. I think Canadians will be more willing to use a contact tracing app, they're hoping for 40-50% of the population will use it. 



lokie said:


> No.
> 
> "They" LIE!


But... but it's Blackberry approved!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2020)

We have Repug governors refusing to let cities to mandate masks in public. trump won’t wear one. Assholes bully mask wearers.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hope you enjoy...








SH420


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Ok, so here's a question. I have zero background in public health or manufacturing lab equipment. I have never had a contract with the federal gov't. I might have multiple criminal incidents in my background any check would turn up.
> 
> How do I get one of these multi-million dollar contracts to supply lab and medical stuff to the trump admin with no quality checks and no returns? Do I need to belong to some kind of club, or maybe contribute to a particular cause? Because damn, there is a gravy train and I want a ticket!
> 
> ...


This is best directed to Politics.





Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a 10 pack of kn95 masks from China and they're alright, although I've read about different health organizations rejecting them for not meeting safety standards. I've been mainly using disposable surgical masks for grocery shopping and running errands. The kn95 masks I have are the ones that go around your head instead of your ears. It sucked having to hold it against my face while they cut my hair... sweat dripping off my nose.
> 
> *I mean no disrespect to Americans, but Canada is coming out of covid in much better shape than the US,* we had less than 393 new cases yesterday for the entire country, Ontario alone had over 500 new cases on the 1st of June with most coming from the Toronto area. The support from the population has been good for the most part with only a small fringe group fighting against the safety measures. I think Canadians will be more willing to use a contact tracing app, they're hoping for 40-50% of the population will use it.
> 
> ...


Of course, you are Canadian, land of the congenitally nice and polite


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Of course, you are Canadian, land of the congenitally nice and polite


If they’d’a had a civil war, the adjective would have been appropriate.


So long as Quebec doesn’t get involved


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If they’d’a had a civil war, the adjective would have been appropriate.
> 
> 
> So long as Quebec doesn’t get involved


I think Canadians were too civil to have a civil war.

I also wonder why we had to fight England for independence but they just kinda released Canada in 1867?

They made a nice commemorative coin a hundred years later.


My dad once had 5 of those in 1967 but sold them for a handsome profit a couple years later. They were illegal to cross the border with at the time. 

I'd love to add one to my collection, just for the family numismatic history. Maybe if we get another covid stimulus check I'll stimulate the numismatic economy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think Canadians were too civil to have a civil war.
> 
> I also wonder why we had to fight England for independence but they just kinda released Canada in 1867?
> 
> ...


‘Til 1910 Canadians were “subjects”.
Americans have always been into rather more instant gratification.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Of course, you are Canadian, land of the congenitally nice and polite


You'd be surprised, I can be a raving bitch when necessary. 



cannabineer said:


> ‘Til 1910 Canadians were “subjects”.
> Americans have always been into rather more instant gratification.


The Monarch is still the head of state of Canada. Bills that pass the legislature and senate require royal assent. Since 1937 that's more or less been a rubber stamp. The governor general is selected by the prime minister as the Monarch's representative and is the commander in chief of the armed forces and has several other procedural duties. 

Personally I hope we ditch this entire system once the queen passes.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Of course, you are Canadian, land of the congenitally nice and polite


LOL, that's whats contagious. I think it's in the maple syrup.
Takes a couple days to acclimate.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2020)

Pure amber maple syrup is quite the sweet rush, and potato pancakes, OMG


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

DCcan said:


> LOL, that's whats contagious. I think it's in the maple syrup.
> Takes a couple days to acclimate.


I used to think it was the “contiguous” 48 states but it’s really “contagious” these days


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2020)

It just didn’t have to be this way


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It just didn’t have to be this way


You're right, it did not.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The app for Ontario is made by Shopify... same guys who do our legal cannabis store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As someone pointed out, the tech already exists to de-anonymize cell phone data publicly available. It is an open secret you can be easily tracked.

All it really takes is following a particular anonymity phone and see where it calls home. If your phone is at 123 smokey way every night, they can now see who lives there. Add where you go to work, and they can narrow it down pretty easily if multiple people live there. Then they have you, all with public anonymity data.

These apps are meant to notify you if you have been near someone who has the illness beyond a certain amount of time. Then you can self isolate and get tested.

Presumably the double bubbas won't opt in. But if enough normal people do, it could help slow spread. Its like contact tracing. Mostly voluntary but not perfect.

As a rule, I keep location services off. For the apps I allow it, I only allow it while using the app.

So if I went to a work site, meeting, or traveled on a public system like a plane, I might turn it on. Normal personal movement, no. 

There is a middle ground.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought a 10 pack of kn95 masks from China and they're alright, although I've read about different health organizations rejecting them for not meeting safety standards. I've been mainly using disposable surgical masks for grocery shopping and running errands. The kn95 masks I have are the ones that go around your head instead of your ears. It sucked having to hold it against my face while they cut my hair... sweat dripping off my nose.
> 
> I mean no disrespect to Americans, but Canada is coming out of covid in much better shape than the US, we had less than 393 new cases yesterday for the entire country, Ontario alone had over 500 new cases on the 1st of June with most coming from the Toronto area. The support from the population has been good for the most part with only a small fringe group fighting against the safety measures. I think Canadians will be more willing to use a contact tracing app, they're hoping for 40-50% of the population will use it.
> 
> ...


Uh...no offense taken. 


BTW, The single state of California has a larger population than all of Canada. Just for perspective.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 19, 2020)

Ah Canada. They have a show similar to live pd, but with very nice cops. The show I saw had them pulling over a clearly drunk and belligerent driver, and they let the person go home to sleep it off and have a good night.

She's, in America that would have ended either with a dead poc or a very bloody Karen.

I kind of like the softer approach. Congrats.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2020)

Why me?  .....
*Sacramento Sheriff, other capital agencies won’t enforce Newsom’s mask order.*



As of Friday morning, the county had recorded 1,976 lab-positive cases of COVID-19 and 67 deaths. More than 475 cases and 22 deaths have occurred in unincorporated county areas or in Rancho Cordova, areas where Sheriff’s Office deputies have routine patrols.
Across California, more than 160,000 people have tested positive for COVID-19 and nearly 5,300 have died, state health officials said in a Thursday update.




https://www.sacbee.com/news/coronavirus/article243663267.html


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Monarch is still the head of state of Canada. Bills that pass the legislature and senate require royal assent. Since 1937 that's more or less been a rubber stamp. The governor general is selected by the prime minister as the Monarch's representative and is the commander in chief of the armed forces and has several other procedural duties.
> 
> Personally I hope we ditch this entire system* once the queen passes.*



PM me for time frame and contract details...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> As someone pointed out, the tech already exists to de-anonymize cell phone data publicly available. It is an open secret you can be easily tracked.
> 
> All it really takes is following a particular anonymity phone and see where it calls home. If your phone is at 123 smokey way every night, they can now see who lives there. Add where you go to work, and they can narrow it down pretty easily if multiple people live there. Then they have you, all with public anonymity data.
> 
> ...


Good point and I think with it being Canada it's probably a reasonable solution.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think you'll be ok. If the Supreme Court can handle a flushing toilet during arguments certainly a job interviewer can handle a little TV noise ;D I hope you get the job.


I got the job offer. I am in the negotiating stage now. The offer was insulting . I mean completely insulting especially during a pandemic. What happened to being a hero and hazzard pay ? Total BS . We as healthcare workers have gotten nowhere . Still disrespected . I’m totally discouraged by this .


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got the job offer. I am in the negotiating stage now. The offer was insulting . I mean completely insulting especially during a pandemic. What happened to being a hero and hazzard pay ? Total BS . We as healthcare workers have gotten nowhere . Still disrespected . I’m totally discouraged by this .


As angry as I am for the crappy offer they presented you, I'm totally stoked that you got offered the job and have a chance to negotiate your wage!!! Ask for what you're worth... Go get 'em, Tiger!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> As angry as I am for the crappy offer they presented you, I'm totally stoked that you got offered the job and have a chance to negotiate your wage!!! Go get 'em, Tiger!!


Thanks I appreciate that. I am feeling defeated already though. I have to seriously consider how low I will go. This is a HUGE break out move to get me back to East coast . I have been trying for years to get a job offer back there and last time i was offered one was also in NY at an insulting pay rate and I said no thanks after negotiating but that one was a lot worse situation with travel .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> As someone pointed out, the tech already exists to de-anonymize cell phone data publicly available. It is an open secret you can be easily tracked.
> 
> All it really takes is following a particular anonymity phone and see where it calls home. If your phone is at 123 smokey way every night, they can now see who lives there. Add where you go to work, and they can narrow it down pretty easily if multiple people live there. Then they have you, all with public anonymity data.
> 
> ...


Personally I’ll install it. It would be nice to know if I’ve been exposed and it’s easy to get tested now. I probably have a dozen different apps that are tracking me one way or the other. 



Metasynth said:


> Uh...no offense taken.
> 
> 
> BTW, The single state of California has a larger population than all of Canada. Just for perspective.


If Ontario was a US state it would be the fifth most populous state in the country. More perspective.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Personally I’ll install it. It would be nice to know if I’ve been exposed and it’s easy to get tested now. I probably have a dozen different apps that are tracking me one way or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> If Ontario was a US state it would be the fifth most populous state in the country. More perspective.


I mean, sure, Ontario has almost 15 million people.

The Greater Los Angeles area, all within a 1.5 hour drive from me, has 18 million.

You know, more perspective.


Ontario is 415,000 square miles.

The greater LA area is 4,850 square miles.



Yup, penispective


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got the job offer. I am in the negotiating stage now. The offer was insulting . I mean completely insulting especially during a pandemic. What happened to being a hero and hazzard pay ? Total BS . We as healthcare workers have gotten nowhere . Still disrespected . I’m totally discouraged by this .


Well one good thing you can use it as a vehicle to get to where you wish geographically then look for a better paying position once there. I'm sorry they low balled you, that is sad, especially now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, sure, Ontario has almost 15 million people.
> 
> The Greater Los Angeles area, all within a 1.5 hour drive from me, has 18 million.
> 
> You know, more perspective.


and I wish most of them would MOVE


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got the job offer. I am in the negotiating stage now. The offer was insulting . I mean completely insulting especially during a pandemic. What happened to being a hero and hazzard pay ? Total BS . We as healthcare workers have gotten nowhere . Still disrespected . I’m totally discouraged by this .


There’s still hope if they’re willing to negotiate. Sorry this has all been so rough on you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, sure, Ontario has almost 15 million people.
> 
> The Greater Los Angeles area, all within a 1.5 hour drive from me, has 18 million.
> 
> ...


I've been to California and I've been to Canada.

Canada was way nicer but I guess it's what you like.

Personally, I thought Glace Bay, Nova Scotia on a cloudy day was one of the most scenic places I've ever seen. The rocky coastline, the ocean waves and the cloud cover were pretty inspiring.

I had an aunt in NS. Going up there was so cool as kid. I miss those days, wish I had a time machine for vacations.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've been to California and I've been to Canada.
> 
> Canada was way nicer but I guess it's what you like.
> 
> ...


Canada is beautiful, but I hear it's a little chilly part of the year. There's beauty around the world. 

I'd put Yosemite and Big Sur up against any place in the world. Plus, we have the tallest trees in the world, and the oldest living things on Earth.


I haven't been many places, so I only have very limited experience here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2020)

I especially like all the Marlboro empty packs and Budlight cans in Yosemite and Big Sur


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I especially like all the Marlboro empty packs and Budlight cans in Yosemite and Big Sur


Marlboro Country isn’t quite like the ads


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've been to California and I've been to Canada.
> 
> Canada was way nicer but I guess it's what you like.
> 
> ...


The older I get, the more I want to see waterfalls.
Iguaçú.
Victoria.
Murcheson, where the full flow of the Nile is squeezed through a gap of 23 feet.
Angel Falls of course. 
Inga and Livingstone Falls on the lower Congo.

Waterfalls I’ve seen:
Bridal Veil (Yosemite)
Niagara (in 1970 and they stank!)
Gullfoss (Iceland)
(don’t remember the name) in the Chilean Andes, remarkable for water so pure it was blue-green in deeper parts.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I especially like all the Marlboro empty packs and Budlight cans in Yosemite and Big Sur


If people have been there, chances are, they've left trash there. Yeah, it sucks. No place is immune to this.

I mean, relatively few people climb Mt Everest by comparison to most places but hey...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The older I get, the more I want to see waterfalls.
> Iguaçú.
> Victoria.
> Murcheson, where the full flow of the Nile is squeezed through a gap of 23 feet.
> ...


There's a place in W.Va. that we used to go for a weekend get away.

Blackwater Falls state park. I literally shot a 20 minute video with an old shoulder held camcorder. Nothing on the vid but the falls for 20 minutes.
I still play it once in a while and it still gives me a totally relaxing serene feeling.to smoke a joint to.

I also used to put it on to fall asleep to, worked every time.

My old family doctor actually borrowed that tape and loved it. He kept it like two weeks. Lol.


Yes, there are very cool places in West Virginia.


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Marlboro Country isn’t quite like the ads



Richmond, Virginia, is the location of the largest Marlboro cigarette manufacturing plant. Wikipedia 



Richmond VA . Civil War Photos - Richmond


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> Richmond, Virginia, is the location of the largest Marlboro cigarette manufacturing plant. Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Richmond VA . Civil War Photos - Richmond


At first I saw a spiny anteater licking a confused guy’s butt


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If people have been there, chances are, they've left trash there. Yeah, it sucks. No place is immune to this.
> 
> I mean, relatively few people climb Mt Everest by comparison to most places but hey...
> 
> ...


At least on Everest you can find the occasional preserved body


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> At least on Everest you can find the occasional preserved body


Long pig analog of jamon iberico, I imagine


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Long pig analog of jamon iberico, I imagine


Can't cure if it's perpetually frozen...More like buttcheek a' la Alive




















Just chipping pieces off as necessary


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> Richmond, Virginia, is the location of the largest Marlboro cigarette manufacturing plant. Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Richmond VA . Civil War Photos - Richmond


I still remember my uncle pulling out his pack of Camels to tell me this joke when I was a little kid.



He'd show the front of the pack and ask, "if you were stuck in the desert with a camel, would you be better off going over to that palm tree oasis or the pyramid to be indoors?"

And when I said I don't know, he'd flip the pack around and say, "if you were smart, you'd just go around the corner to the nice hotel."

Lol.


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> At first I saw a spiny anteater licking a confused guy’s butt









LOL I did not get the same vibe butt it sounds exhilarating.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> At least on Everest you can find the occasional preserved body


I hate TV dinners


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still remember my uncle pulling out his pack of Camels to tell me this joke when I was a little kid.
> 
> View attachment 4600308
> 
> ...


If you were hungry you would only need to cross the street.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> If you were hungry you would only need to cross the street.


Reminds me of this song about Pizza Hut...lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I hate TV dinners


----------



## thump easy (Jun 20, 2020)

I was waiting for it to get me.. I Did not yet build bunker and plants and animal stock.. Cought with my pants down.. So i agreed if i got it and tempted to go into the light?? I was shooting for the light.. I need to know are we alone...?? And what is going on in the light?? And i would loose 22 ounces just in the transition.. But im working on the compound its in the works.. Energy efficiency home building.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 20, 2020)

Also was thinking of banging a few out just in case


----------



## thump easy (Jun 20, 2020)

But not shure its real


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 20, 2020)

So 6 trump campaign staffers test positive in Tulsa ahead of shitshow.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 20, 2020)

Only about 3 of 10 people are wearing masks anymore at local WalMart and Meijer's. Whole families in there unmasked, not a care in the world. 
Didn't take them long to become complacent.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Only about 3 of 10 people are wearing masks anymore at local WalMart and Meijer's. Whole families in there unmasked, not a care in the world.
> Didn't take them long to become complacent.


I would say 90% of the people in our local grocery store didn't have masks on, at least the cashiers do now. This after the gov. required masks in stores.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 20, 2020)

You won't find anyone in a store without a mask where I'm at.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Only about 3 of 10 people are wearing masks anymore at local WalMart and Meijer's. Whole families in there unmasked, not a care in the world.
> Didn't take them long to become complacent.


We're one of the Green states with infections going down. The governor and the Dept of Health ordered masks in public places months ago. That and other mitigation efforts like shutting down schools for the year and non essential businesses for a couple months seemed to have worked.

So what has happened since?

Giant Eagle has 32 lawsuits against them for simply following state dept. of health orders and making people wear masks. Which guidance originally came from the Dr. Fauci and the feds. 

And some idiot state rep. is filing articles of impeachment against the governor for closing down businesses and for "Orwellian overreach" whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean.

This is one fucking divided country of fools who managed to politicize a disease and the mitigation efforts.

Insanity apparently rules. The doctors say to wear masks. Certain news affiliates attack the doctors. All hell will be breaking loose soon.

I was looking forward to a short baseball season for diversion and now a bunch of players in late spring training tested positive in Florida and Arizona.

Surprise, surprise.

We have a long way to go with resistance on every corner.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2020)

Although I'm fine financially, I decided to file for PUA (pandemic unemployment insurance) like most of my gigging musician friends. I didn't have to do much, not even send in tax forms. They just sent me a debit card with almost 8 grand on it, and they're paying me $200 per week on top of that. This is letting me stack more of my cash from the weed biz, which is doing swimmingly. Thanks, Obama!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You won't find anyone in a store without a mask where I'm at.


Same here. You can't go into a store in Chicago without a mask, they simply won't let you in. The mayor is keeping our lakefront and many major gathering places closed. This is major reason we're doing much better with our covid numbers. I miss these areas of the city, but saving lives is the way to go...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We're one of the Green states with infections going down. The governor and the Dept of Health ordered masks in public places months ago. That and other mitigation efforts like shutting down schools for the year and non essential businesses for a couple months seemed to have worked.
> 
> So what has happened since?
> 
> ...


If natural selection works as I understand it, there may be a significant shift in the populace from red to blue over the next 18 months...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Although I'm fine financially, I decided to file for PUA (pandemic unemployment insurance) like most of my gigging musician friends. I didn't have to do much, not even send in tax forms. They just sent me a debit card with almost 8 grand on it, and they're paying me $200 per week on top of that. This is letting me stack more of my cash from the weed biz, which is doing swimmingly. Thanks, Obama!


I claimed back on the day it opened, and within 2 weeks they had retroactively paid me $4800...No complaints here. I hope they extend it in some form or another. I bought a Volvo, and stacked another $4500 in the bank so far... three more payments of $1500 before it ends, but man, what a ride.

Then at the end of July, they're still giving me $170 a week till a week before Xmas...being a gig worker ain't all that bad.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I claimed back on the day it opened, and within 2 weeks they had retroactively paid me $4800...No complaints here. I hope they extend it in some form or another. I bought a Volvo, and stacked another $4500 in the bank so far... three more payments of $1500 before it ends, but man, what a ride.



It looks like they are going to extend the CARES act, which was supposed to end July 31st. I think it will run well into next year. Cheers...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Although I'm fine financially, I decided to file for PUA (pandemic unemployment insurance) like most of my gigging musician friends. I didn't have to do much, not even send in tax forms. They just sent me a debit card with almost 8 grand on it, and they're paying me $200 per week on top of that. This is letting me stack more of my cash from the weed biz, which is doing swimmingly. Thanks, Obama!


You and anyone who qualifies should file for that.

I read that stimulus package for the common man came to 368 billion. So who got the rest of the 2 trillion plus?

Anybody we know? It's hard to say since the feds are refusing to list the recipients. Lol.

Fucking insanity. 

Big covid-19 tax coming. Ass, gas or grass, nobody rides for free except the unlisted stimulus guys. They probably get a tax break .


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It looks like they are going to extend the CARES act, which was supposed to end July 31st. I think it will run well into next year. Cheers...


No, since the repubs control the bill, there is a TON of opposition to continuing the $600 per week. I've been reading about the updates almost daily. I'm cautiously optimistic that it will be revised in some form, and we may receive a reduced weekly payment, like an additional $200-$300...


I mean, fingers crossed, but the republicans are doing as much as possible to squash the unemployment assistance as much as they can






What I meant to say is....No politics in the Covid Thread?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You won't find anyone in a store without a mask where I'm at.


I think the governor of California just made masks in public mandatory again a couple days ago. We are also trending up as a state...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> No, since the repubs control the bill, there is a TON of opposition to continuing the $600 per week. I've been reading about the updates almost daily. I'm cautiously optimistic that it will be revised in some form, and we may receive a reduced weekly payment, like an additional $200-$300...
> 
> 
> I mean, fingers crossed, but the republicans are doing as much as possible to squash the unemployment assistance as much as they can
> ...


With so much of the Country closing again, I believe they will be forced to extend it. Especially with the BLM protests still going strong. I don't think they want those guys coming back to Donny's lawn to complain. How many times per year can they open that bunker??? /Politics. Sorry, Annie...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> With so much of the Country closing back up again, I believe they will be forced to extend it. Especially with the BLM protests still going strong. I don't think they want those guys coming back to Donny's lawn to complain. How many times per year can they open that bunker??? /Politics. Sorry, Annie...


I sure hope you're right, but I'm pretty sure they won't extend the CARES act, and the HEROES act was dead on arrival. You know, those senate fuckers are taking another 2 week vacation starting July 3rd? They aren't even discussing it until they return. So when they DO finally get around to negotiating another stimulus act, it will be well into August _at the earliest_ until we see the effect of it.

But I sure hope you're right.

Sorry Mama @curious2garden , #politics


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> With so much of the Country closing back up again, I believe they will be forced to extend it. Especially with the BLM protests still going strong. I don't think they want those guys coming back to Donny's lawn to complain. How many times per year can they open that bunker??? /Politics. Sorry, Annie...





Metasynth said:


> I sure hope you're right, but I'm pretty sure they won't extend the CARES act, and the HEROES act was dead on arrival. You know, those senate fuckers are taking another 2 week vacation starting July 3rd? They aren't even discussing it until they return. So when they DO finally get around to negotiating another stimulus act, it will be well into August _at the earliest_ until we see the effect of it.
> 
> But I sure hope you're right.
> 
> Sorry Mama @curious2garden , #politics


I don't know that there is anyway we can separate this pandemic from the government's response. As long as we can keep the thread in TnT I'm happy, thanks guys.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Why me?  .....
> *Sacramento Sheriff, other capital agencies won’t enforce Newsom’s mask order.*
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't fucking catch a break! fml 
*Nevada City mayor suggests citizens ignore California mask order*








Nevada City mayor suggests citizens ignore California mask order


The mayor of Nevada City suggested citizens do not need to follow California Gov. Gavin...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## neosapien (Jun 22, 2020)

Yeah masks are still mandatory here. If it's a big chain, I've witnessed the employees tell non-mask wearing motherfuckers that they got to leave. But been in my small gas station a couple times and think they're too timid to call out those people. Almost want to say, "sup pal, did you forget your mask? Or are you just one of them fucking dummies?"


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah masks are still mandatory here. If it's a big chain, I've witnessed the employees tell non-mask wearing motherfuckers that they got to leave. But been in my small gas station a couple times and think they're too timid to call out those people. Almost want to say, "sup pal, did you forget your mask? Or are you just one of them fucking dummies?"


Wearing fabric masks is better than nothing but far better is a reusable respirator. Everyone should care for their own health and not rely on another person's compliance with fabric masks. As long as we are going to be in this for awhile it's worth it to upgrade to comfortable and effective PPE. Remember to wear your eye protection!


----------



## Kushash (Jun 22, 2020)

There is a Limited Series on Netflix about covid.
3 episodes so far.
I enjoyed the 1st episode a while back and there are 3 episodes now.
The 3rd one about how to cope gave me a boost yesterday.
I'm at a point where the only way I'm going to get my type 2 diabetes back under control is by making some big changes.
Just being reminded in that episode 3 to do some deep breathing and then doing it during the episode helped.
I'm going to become more active in my garden having not done much for the last several months, soil mix is ready and I'll be growing some Blue Dream and Cannatonic a CBD strain. Harvest will be right before Halloween. I wonder what Halloween will be like this year? Can't give out candy. 









Coronavirus, Explained | Netflix Official Site


In 2020, the world changed. This topical series examines the coronavirus pandemic, the efforts to combat it and ways to manage its mental health toll.




www.netflix.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2020)

CalDOT has returned the dot-matrix signs back to the topic of the pandemic.
“When in public, wear a face covering.”


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

Kushash said:


> There is a Limited Series on Netflix about covid.
> 3 episodes so far.
> I enjoyed the 1st episode a while back and there are 3 episodes now.
> The 3rd one about how to cope gave me a boost yesterday.
> ...


The Banting diet is what medical science used for diabetics prior to insulin's arrival. It works terrifically for Type II diabetics too. If you want a good read I recommend Gary Taubes, "Good Calories, Bad Calories"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2020)

I now know a guy personally who survived covid-19 after 75 days in the hospital, being on a ventilator for 3 weeks and in an induced coma.

An old college buddy, I could tell you stories Lol.

He had 2 different cancers he beat before covid, all over the local media, the cancer treatments left him more vulnerable.

Haven't seen him in a couple decades, he has a listed land line so I'll try to reach out this week. Amazing story. (He looked a lot different in school)


----------



## neosapien (Jun 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4602962
> I now know a guy personally who survived covid-19 after 75 days in the hospital, being on a ventilator for 3 weeks and in an induced coma.
> 
> An old college buddy, I could tell you stories Lol.
> ...


That's the one thing I always here from the deniers… "I mean do you even personally know anyone who is sick? Well no, but I only know like 5 people. I don't know anyone that has personally gone to the moon either but…"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I don't know anyone that has personally gone to the moon either but…"


One can "O" worms at a time Neo.  : )


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2020)

*The number of new coronavirus cases continues to surge in SLO County*
*June 22, 2020 *










As San Luis Obispo County continues to reopen, the number of new coronavirus cases continues to surge. *The county has linked pockets of new cases to an outbreak at a assisted living facility, a graduation party and several family gatherings.*


In San Luis Obispo County, during the past six days, there have been 86 newly confirmed coronavirus cases, or 14.3 per day. San Luis Obispo leads with 21 new cases, followed by Nipomo at 13.


Of the 442 confirmed coronavirus cases in SLO County, 322 individuals have recovered, and one has died. Of those still suffering from the virus, there are seven people in the hospital — three in intensive care, and 112 recuperating at home.


Cases by city:



Paso Robles — 139
Atascadero — 63
Nipomo — 53
San Luis Obispo — 48
Arroyo Grande — 35
Templeton — 17
Grover Beach — 14
Pismo Beach — 13
CMC — 11
Morro Bay — 10
San Miguel — 9
Los Osos — 6
Shandon — 5
Other county cases — 19

As of Monday afternoon, there have been 183,207 positive cases, and 5,547 deaths in California.



Based on the lax mask wearing there will be many more, dumb fuckers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> *The number of new coronavirus cases continues to surge in SLO County*
> *June 22, 2020 *
> 
> 
> ...


Think there's going to be another shutdown with these spikes all over the place? I realize they're saying no for the news cameras, but what happens when the ICU beds fill up?


----------



## Kushash (Jun 22, 2020)

FDA advises consumers not to use any hand sanitizer manufactured by Eskbiochem SA de CV in Mexico, due to the potential presence of methanol (wood alcohol), a substance that can be toxic when absorbed through the skin or ingested. FDA has identified the following products manufactured by Eskbiochem:



All-Clean Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-002-01)
 
Esk Biochem Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-007-01)
 
CleanCare NoGerm Advanced Hand Sanitizer 75% Alcohol (NDC: 74589-008-04)
 
Lavar 70 Gel Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-006-01)
 
The Good Gel Antibacterial Gel Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-010-10)
 
CleanCare NoGerm Advanced Hand Sanitizer 80% Alcohol (NDC: 74589-005-03)
 
CleanCare NoGerm Advanced Hand Sanitizer 75% Alcohol (NDC: 74589-009-01)
 
CleanCare NoGerm Advanced Hand Sanitizer 80% Alcohol (NDC: 74589-003-01)
 
Saniderm Advanced Hand Sanitizer (NDC: 74589-001-01)









FDA Advises Consumers Not to Use Eskbiochem Hand Sanitizers


FDA Advises Consumers Not to Use Eskbiochem Hand Sanitizers due to the potential presence of methanol




www.fda.gov


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think there's going to be another shutdown with these spikes all over the place? I realize they're saying no for the news cameras, but what happens when the ICU beds fill up?


When all the ICU beds fill up......Houston we have a problem. 

At least now everyone should have a plan in place and a stockpile of ppe ready to go. 

if not your shit out of luck and jolly well fucked.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think there's going to be another shutdown with these spikes all over the place? I realize they're saying no for the news cameras, but what happens when the ICU beds fill up?


I don't know.

The areas where science is believed in, maybe yes.

The areas where politics is believed in, maybe no.

It doesn't matter how many people die if you can spin it and a bunch of people believe the spin.

If just 25% believe it's a nothing burger, that's one hell of a lot of spread. I never thought the movie Idiocracy would come true but it kind of is. And it's not as funny as the movie.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2020)

Kushash said:


> FDA advises consumers not to use any hand sanitizer manufactured by Eskbiochem SA de CV in Mexico, due to the potential presence of methanol (wood alcohol), a substance that can be toxic when absorbed through the skin or ingested. FDA has identified the following products manufactured by Eskbiochem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. That’s good to know. The stuff they have at the cash registers and entrances at the stores looks really really awful. 
And the freaking disinfectant wipes They are supplying our hospital are so toxic smelling I have to wear my P100 respirator mask when wiping my department down or I will get a serious headache. There is a lot of cheap toxic disinfecting products out due to shortages. It’s not good to skimp on these things.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think there's going to be another shutdown with these spikes all over the place? I realize they're saying no for the news cameras, but what happens when the ICU beds fill up?


I don't really know; if they do shutdown again it's political suicide for those who enact it, even though it's the smart thing and will save lives. It's become too partisan jumping out of the realm of health and expediency. Wearing any sort of PPE, if you aren't a worker required to do so, brands one as a sheep/coward/lefty even unpatriotic by many. This morning I went to Walmart for some things, I was amazed at the number of people in my age range, unmasked not adhering to social distance and dressed in typical Cali summer wear, pretty much beach wear. I'd imagine that once carcasses really start piling up and there's no room at medical establishments, folks will panic and there gov't will do something, but reactive vs proactive. Then there is quibbling amongst the authorities: some county sheriff says his dept won't "enforce" the mask mandate which tells me that the cops won't even caution or admonish or advise folks to wear them; then some Nevada mayor said Cali tourists shouldn't wear them when they visit. I'm fortunate in that my place is very rural, and removed from the cities and if needs be, can enforce social distancing to the tune of 1/3 mile


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> *The number of new coronavirus cases continues to surge in SLO County*
> *June 22, 2020 *
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile in Los Angeles





LISTING OF DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC HEALTH PRESS RELEASES







publichealth.lacounty.gov


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think there's going to be another shutdown with these spikes all over the place? I realize they're saying no for the news cameras, but what happens when the ICU beds fill up?


In Los Angeles the state brought St. Vincent's back online dedicated to Covid care (381 beds). In other places they may consider open air tent hospitals and National Guard troops. That was how we'd planned for disasters in the past.

When nothing else works they die in the ER halls, in their acute care beds, in waiting areas, and at home. I am sure in some places that will happen.

When you hear the videos of the visiting nurses sobbing because patients are dying from malpractice and there's no covid that's usually because they try to separate all infectious diseases into wards as they did during the days of pandemic diseases we had no cure for because we didn't have PPE to use for each patient. So you put all patients with the same disease on the same ward so you only suit up when you went into the infectious disease ward. Most of the kids in practice today didn't see this type of disease. I only remember catching the end of it as we disassembled and repurposed the large wards. That's how I learned how to use a negative pressure ventilator. We had some for back up.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2020)

I still remember my mom telling me about not being allowed to do all kinds of things as a kid when polio was spreading during an outbreak. And small pox also.

This isn't the first time ever you had to watch out and play it safe.

Probably won't be the last. Maybe they should have a board of doctors and public health officials call the shots during breakouts of anything. Kind of like when the bombardier took over the plane in WW II. You don't want to miss the target.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2020)

@doublejj

Can I borrow a foxhole from ya, bud? Just keep in mind, I don't like hard physical labor, and I fucking hate trimming.....But on a positive note, my butthole is hella tight


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe they should have a board of doctors and public health officials call the shots during breakouts of anything.


Like the CDC? The problem is the politicizing of a pandemic as opposed to using common sense and listening to the professionals. "You can't make me wear a mask, I have my rights!" So does the CDC in this situation: https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/aboutlawsregulationsquarantineisolation.html


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2020)

This would be an awesome time for a solar flare to knock out the world power grid for anywhere from 6 months - 2 years


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Like the CDC? The problem is the politicizing of a pandemic as opposed to using common sense and listening to the professionals. "You can't make me wear a mask, I have my rights!" So does the CDC in this situation: https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/aboutlawsregulationsquarantineisolation.html


LOL yeah just like the CDC. 

Oh @Laughing Grass one other thing we have is diversion. When ICU, ER, ORs get full a hospital goes on diversion and we transfer patients. That is something we use a lot and have a pretty robust network.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> @doublejj
> 
> Can I borrow a foxhole from ya, bud? Just keep in mind, I don't like hard physical labor, and I fucking hate trimming.....But on a positive note, my butthole is hella tight


we will work something out.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> @doublejj
> 
> Can I borrow a foxhole from ya, bud? Just keep in mind, I don't like hard physical labor, and I fucking hate trimming.....But on a positive note, my butthole is hella tight





doublejj said:


> we will work something out.



JJ - If you went camping, and awoke with your asshole all sore and wet... Would you tell anyone?
Meta - Hell, no!
JJ - Wanna go camping???


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2020)

That is over 50 years old


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> That is over 50 years old


So am I but it's still funny.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> That is over 50 years old


so you've been camping?asking for a friend


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2020)

Awe Texas we've one of the highest jumps lately. Still think they should have waited. Owe well.....here we go again. Sheesh. Time for a smoke.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so you've been camping?asking for a friend


He's not telling. Hate those trap jokes.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2020)

*6,000-plus: California shatters its single-day record for most new coronavirus cases*








6,000-plus: California shatters its single-day record for most new coronavirus cases


As of Monday evening, county health departments had reported more than 6,000 new cases,...




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When all the ICU beds fill up......Houston we have a problem.
> 
> At least now everyone should have a plan in place and a stockpile of ppe ready to go.
> 
> if not your shit out of luck and jolly well fucked.


I was reading an article that said there's 75,000 ICU beds in the US not including neonatal and pediatric ICUs. That doesn't seem like enough for 330 million people. 



Singlemalt said:


> I don't really know; if they do shutdown again it's political suicide for those who enact it, even though it's the smart thing and will save lives. It's become too partisan jumping out of the realm of health and expediency. Wearing any sort of PPE, if you aren't a worker required to do so, brands one as a sheep/coward/lefty even unpatriotic by many. This morning I went to Walmart for some things, I was amazed at the number of people in my age range, unmasked not adhering to social distance and dressed in typical Cali summer wear, pretty much beach wear. I'd imagine that once carcasses really start piling up and there's no room at medical establishments, folks will panic and there gov't will do something, but reactive vs proactive. Then there is quibbling amongst the authorities: some county sheriff says his dept won't "enforce" the mask mandate which tells me that the cops won't even caution or admonish or advise folks to wear them; then some Nevada mayor said Cali tourists shouldn't wear them when they visit. I'm fortunate in that my place is very rural, and removed from the cities and if needs be, can enforce social distancing to the tune of 1/3 mile


The politicization of this makes absolutely no sense to me. I could somewhat sympathize if this was completely isolated to the US and not a global pandemic. I have strong opinions about your president and who I'd like to see elected, but the rest of the world wouldn't play along, sacrifice their citizens and economies to perpetuate a myth to bring down a president. It seems the further we get into the information age the stupider people have become. I wish we'd all get on the same page. With the spikes that we're seeing now the PM and Premier are facing a lot of pressure to keep the northern border closed for the remainder of 2020.



curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah just like the CDC.
> 
> Oh @Laughing Grass one other thing we have is diversion. When ICU, ER, ORs get full a hospital goes on diversion and we transfer patients. That is something we use a lot and have a pretty robust network.


Would this happen in states where the governors and other politicians have chosen to ignore the threat? Would they even have a say in how healthcare services are provided?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2020)

32,000 new cases in one day in US.
Seriously, how are those all traced?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> .......snip.......
> Would this happen in states where the governors and other politicians have chosen to ignore the threat? Would they even have a say in how healthcare services are provided?


It's already happening in those states. That's why they keep saying so and so place has 1 ICU bed because they are transferring patients.



Laughing Grass said:


> I was reading an article that said there's 75,000 ICU beds in the US not including neonatal and pediatric ICUs. That doesn't seem like enough for 330 million people.
> ........snip...........


You are looking at beds as designated by licensing and staffing. At any one moment in time we can have more or fewer beds. Essentially the shelter in place was to make sure that we contracted the illness at a rate that allowed for not overwhelming our medical system. It was to buy time to ramp up PPE and bring more resources online. To some extent we did that.

Every state's National Guard has stored hospitals. Those states can pop those up just as New York did. The ICU acuity can be lowered. For example now we are using ECMO to keep people alive. If we come closer to the edge we will sharpen our triage and stop using ECMO except for the Peds/NICU and depending on staffing possibly even there. Surgical intensive care nurses will flex to Medical ICU, step down nurses and OR nurses can work as ICU nurses etc..... Surgeons can work as ER doctors and Hospitalists. Obviously mistakes will be made and people will die from malpractice (mistakes) but we'll get through this. Specialization is a nice thing but you can and will practice outside your specialty when you have to. Everyone in the medical and nursing community has a general education to begin with.

We aren't in terrible trouble yet. We are not having to make those decisions yet. They came very close in New York but they made it through with many resources left relatively unused. The fact we are still using ECMO tells me we are keeping our heads above water. I've already signed up to go back if necessary. When they call me I'll begin worrying. 

Finally politicization of a pandemic is a foolishness I would have expected in much earlier times. The fact we are seeing not just Trump but Bolsonaro and Johnson (who stopped it after he contracted the virus) tells me the science deniers are selling an attractive message of simpler times. The intelligent people are wearing PPE when they leave their homes relying on themselves to protect their own health. At this point I keep hearing Lenin's message, "Better fewer, but better." I guess there's a price to pay to remove the science deniers from the gene pool and so it goes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 32,000 new cases in one day in US.
> Seriously, how are those all traced?


They aren't and tracing is useless when you are going for herd immunity. Now it's about harm reduction. I was heartened to see that only 6200 people showed up for the super spreader event and I hope fewer still will show up today but I doubt it. But on the positive side the quicker we reduce the science denier gene pool the better off the fewer will be.

Wear effective PPE which includes eye and hair protection (assuming you have hair to keep out of your face when you remove your eye protection)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ...The politicization of this makes absolutely no sense to me....


Everything is politicized here now.

Culture wars, violent radicals, never ending campaigning, war on drugs, hate, systemic racism and that's just the tip of the iceberg.

And social media, conspiracy theories and fake news exasperates the problem.

When I was growing up, there were 3 TV networks
that reported the same news every night. And AP and UPI covered the news papers with the same news.

Opinions were left to the editorial section, unlike today where opinions are the driving force in certain news outlets.

If you go on YouTube and watch an excerpt of the 1960 Kennedy-Nixon debates, you'll notice in a few minutes the stark contrast between today. They were polite to one another and complimented each other repeatedly. Nothing like today, not even remotely close.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everything is politicized here now.
> 
> Culture wars, violent radicals, never ending campaigning, war on drugs, hate, systemic racism and that's just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> ...


30 plus years of Limbaugh, Hannity, Fux News, so-called Talk Radio and constant horseshit out of the religious right have done real damage to the psyche and soul of millions.
So here we are, the by far wealthiest and most technologically advanced nation to ever exist with the most deaths on Earth.
That is the juncture of politics, extreme rightist ideology and the denial of even the hard sciences and a fucking pandemic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's already happening in those states. That's why they keep saying so and so place has 1 ICU bed because they are transferring patients.
> 
> 
> You are looking at beds as designated by licensing and staffing. At any one moment in time we can have more or fewer beds. Essentially the shelter in place was to make sure that we contracted the illness at a rate that allowed for not overwhelming our medical system. It was to buy time to ramp up PPE and bring more resources online. To some extent we did that.
> ...


Thank you, that was a really good explanation, I didn't know how that system worked. I've been using the john hopkins university trend tracking system since this started and the US had been trending the right way since April. It's really since June that things have gotten scary for an outsider looking in. 



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everything is politicized here now.
> 
> Culture wars, violent radicals, never ending campaigning, war on drugs, hate, systemic racism and that's just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> ...


It's a cancer that's spreading around the world. Our current opposition leader is a mini trump wannabe that Canadians rejected in the last election. There's a broader appetite for that type of politics in Western Canada where religious conservatism and hate is its strongest. I remember when John McCain was holding a rally and an older woman said Obama was a Arab and he took the mic away and defended Obama, without tiptoeing around her nonsense. It wasn't so long ago that people were somewhat civil to each other.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

I miss the 70's.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2020)

Here we go again.

The state went from green to neutral over the last few days.

Too many people don't accept this as a pandemic.

Unfuckingreal.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a broader appetite for that type of politics in Western Canada where religious conservatism and hate is its strongest.


As a lifelong Albertan, there is a lot of bigotry here, but there are a LOT of progressive people here too.

Unfortunately, oil and agriculture money gave a lot of economic power and political voice to a lot of uneducated, ignorant rural folks who spend their entire lives in an echo chamber. I was raised in that echo chamber and was well on my way to being another Ugly Albertan before I moved to a city thirty-some years ago. I met people from different backgrounds and realized that, holy shit, these were actual human beings just like me as opposed to the demonized, one-dimensional _others_ that the country folk fear and hate.

For those of us who are progressive, it gets frustrating when constantly confronted with the eastern stereotype that we are all cowboy hat wearing, homo hatin', cross-burners. Just sayin'.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> As a lifelong Albertan, there is a lot of bigotry here, but there are a LOT of progressive people here too.
> 
> Unfortunately, oil and agriculture money gave a lot of economic power and political voice to a lot of uneducated, ignorant rural folks who spend their entire lives in an echo chamber. I was raised in that echo chamber and was well on my way to being another Ugly Albertan before I moved to a city thirty-some years ago. I met people from different backgrounds and realized that, holy shit, these were actual human beings just like me as opposed to the demonized, one-dimensional _others_ that the country folk fear and hate.
> 
> For those of us who are progressive, it gets frustrating when constantly confronted with the eastern stereotype that we are all cowboy hat wearing, homo hatin', cross-burners. Just sayin'.


SO, the midwest extends north of the border also...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> SO, the midwest extends north of the border also...


From Paducah to Yellowknife


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> SO, the *midwest* extends north of the border also...


Lol, I still like those Idaho potatoes though.

(The ones you eat of course .)


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol, I still like those Idaho potatoes though.
> 
> (The ones you eat of course .)
> 
> View attachment 4604024


I believe that is considered west, not midwest, so it's OK.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2020)

We picked up potatoes after harvest from field corners, 100# real quick, no one cared.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> We picked up potatoes after harvest from field corners real quick, no one cared.


I grew up gleaning lima beans after the pickers harvested. They'd give us a week or two before plowing under.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up gleaning lima beans after the pickers harvested. They'd give us a week or two before plowing under.


The worst I ever did was take apples from my neighbor's tree.

But she told me it was OK if I shoveled her sidewalk in the winter which I always did after our house.

I noticed she did chase some kids out back in the day, lol. The good old days.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up gleaning lima beans after the pickers harvested. They'd give us a week or two before plowing under.


When I was in grad school, after the mechanized pickers got the tomatoes, farm workers were like used car salesmen calling folks in to glean, 2 days after they'd disc in the fields. Used to go home with shopping bags of tomatoes, a great deal for poor college kids


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol, I still like those Idaho potatoes though.
> 
> (The ones you eat of course .)
> 
> View attachment 4604024


now I'm kinda curious about the ones you don't eat.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 23, 2020)

*Texas hospitalizations increase for 10 consecutive days*
Source: *The Hill*

With Texas in its third stage of reopening and new coronavirus cases rising in the Sun Belt of the U.S., recent data from the Texas Department of State Health Services shows consistent increases in hospitalizations across the state.

Reported by Business Insider, hospitalizations associated with the coronavirus in Texas have been rising since June 11, moving from 2,008 to 3,409 by June 20.

Similarly, the testing positivity rate has been generally growing since June 13, reporting at 9.51 percent.

On June 16, Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) stated that increases in hospitalizations are not a total by-product of COVID-19 infections.

https://thehill.com/changing-america/well-being/prevention-cures/504050-texas-hospitalizations-increase-for-10


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was in grad school, after the mechanized pickers got the tomatoes, farm workers were like used car salesmen calling folks in to glean, 2 days after they'd disc in the fields. Used to go home with shopping bags of tomatoes, a great deal for poor college kids


As a kid in Maine our family would follow the potato digger with the other harvesters - we'd get between .10 and .15 cents per 100# basket.






My back hurts just thinking of those days.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *Texas hospitalizations increase for 10 consecutive days*
> Source: *The Hill*
> 
> With Texas in its third stage of reopening and new coronavirus cases rising in the Sun Belt of the U.S., recent data from the Texas Department of State Health Services shows consistent increases in hospitalizations across the state.
> ...


And it's still growing, especially in the county I am in...


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My back hurts just thinking of those days.


"My back still aches when I hear that word"


----------



## greg nr (Jun 24, 2020)

*Texas: We are all going to die*






Not my title......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *Texas: We are all going to die*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep,all because they wanted to jump start the economy here, course the protests didn't help either...


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 24, 2020)

Looks like everyone is saying fuck the masks where I am too. A lot less of us mask wearers tonight then when I last went to the store two weeks ago. This should work out well, the state is allowing tourists back on the 26th. All visitors are supposed to have a covid test done 72hours before arrival showing negative, but I've heard some wack ass hotels arent going to enforce that, or bother looking at those.

On a brighter note though, I was really happy to see that Rose got a gf and dumped that short legged, no neck, greasy mfer, Ed. 

Bright spots everywhere if you look hard enough


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2020)

*U.S. hits highest single day of coronavirus cases at 36,358, breaking April record*

The U.S. broke its record for the highest coronavirus cases recorded in a single day, with 36,358 new positives reported on Wednesday, according to a tally by NBC News.








U.S. hits highest single day of new coronavirus cases with more than 45,500, breaking April record


The grim milestone reported on Wednesday surpasses the peak that was hit in late April.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2020)

*Dozens of Secret Service agents will be quarantined after Trump's Tulsa rally*








Dozens of Secret Service agents will be quarantined after Trump's Tulsa rally


Dozens of Secret Service agents will be quarantined as a precaution following President Donald Trump's rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, a law enforcement official told CNN on Wednesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *U.S. hits highest single day of coronavirus cases at 36,358, breaking April record*
> 
> The U.S. broke its record for the highest coronavirus cases recorded in a single day, with 36,358 new positives reported on Wednesday, according to a tally by NBC News.
> 
> ...


Yeah..let's open up the cities and states....we need tax money..it will be fun.?.....


Oops..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Dozens of Secret Service agents will be quarantined after Trump's Tulsa rally*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be a good time to get him, while the subs are in. My kid and I were joking last weekend that we couldn't believe that no one with nothing to lose hasn't tried to take him out. Just put down the gun afterward and surrender. Fame, book and movie deals, a decade of appeals, and they would be the king of their cell block and a hero to a lot of the country. Just sayin'...


----------



## greg nr (Jun 25, 2020)

*JUST IN: Austin/Travis County officials say that the new cases of the virus we're seeing are from people not isolating or wearing face masks *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275872628952248322


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *JUST IN: Austin/Travis County officials say that the new cases of the virus we're seeing are from people not isolating or wearing face masks *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275872628952248322


Oh my, who'd have expected that!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my, who'd have expected that!


I was drumming up a crass remark but it got political. 
Our company sent an email last night telling us to continue working from home because of the recent spike in cases. We have a location in the sf bay area, south bay, and a spot in Florida... oh, satellite office is Texas and a spot in the UK. 

I'm glad the CEO gets it. 

I'm working at the smoke shop. We're trying to stay as safe as possible but it's still nerve wracking. I don't need that job so I've seriously considered quitting 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2020)

Mrs GWN has officially pulled the plug.
She is now a "Kept Woman".


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs GWN has officially pulled the plug.
> She is now a "Kept Woman".


who's got her? Sorry to see you go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs GWN has officially pulled the plug.
> She is now a "Kept Woman".


Lucky


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2020)

Pa has gone from green to neutral to orange in just a few days.

3 of 6 people in my daughter's dept at my work are off with flu symptoms, unknown if they'll be tested. Fortunately, they work in separate rooms to keep the dogs calm, and 3 are on their day off on any given day. My daughters were both sick in February and may have had it already. I was around them but they weren't severely ill and weren't coughing or sneezing, just cold/mild flu like stuff.

The store will not make masks mandatory, they're afraid of alienating customers who believe what Trump tells them. Trump has probably been tested more than anyone on earth, just like everyone who gets within 12 feet of him is tested repeatedly. 

Cases are rising almost everywhere in the country now, our USA graph appears to be the worst in the world.

Fox news either ignores, brushes over it, says work is more important or calls it a nothing burger. But they are working from home or isolated in separate studios just like the other networks. What does that tell you?

I'm reminded of the old Steeler's coach Chuck Noll who went to the playoffs 10 years in a row and won 4 super bowls in 6 years in the 1970s. Then when everybody got old in the early to mid 1980s, he was asked what happened?

"We have problems, they are many."

Welcome to 2020.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2020)

*US health officials estimate 20M Americans have had virus*

Thursday’s estimate is roughly 10 times as many infections as the 2.3 million cases that have been confirmed. Officials have long known that millions of people were infected without knowing it and that many cases are being missed because of gaps in testing.








US health officials estimate 20M Americans have had virus


WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. officials estimate that 20 million Americans have been infected with the coronavirus since it first arrived in the United States, meaning that the vast majority of the population remains susceptible...




apnews.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2020)

Probably too political, my apologies Annie:








The world is putting America in quarantine


Coronavirus is making the U.S. a pariah state and reshuffling the international order



theweek.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was drumming up a crass remark but it got political.
> Our company sent an email last night telling us to continue working from home because of the recent spike in cases. We have a location in the sf bay area, south bay, and a spot in Florida... oh, satellite office is Texas and a spot in the UK.
> 
> I'm glad the CEO gets it.
> ...


I'm not sure this can be apolitical anymore so don't worry about it.


Singlemalt said:


> Probably too political, my apologies Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About time.

I've pulled the bandaid off, have at the politics. I don't think we can separate this from that.

@hillbill go for it LOL I wanted to make sure you were aware. You've been so kind about holding back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not sure this can be apolitical anymore so don't worry about it.
> 
> About time.
> 
> I've pulled the bandaid off, have at the politics. I don't think we can separate this from that.


It's more a little of both, politics and social dynamics in my view....

Last night I was watching the local news, the reporter has a mask on in front of the camera doing here thing, later in the shot you can see a couple walk passed her, no masks on what so ever....


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)

White House ordered NIH to cancel coronavirus research funding, Fauci says


The research was the target of a conspiracy theory about the origin of the new coronavirus.




arstechnica.com


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2020)

It's like a bad comedy except for the fact that people are dying.

Leadership  

“*We have it totally under control*. It’s one person coming in from China, and we have it under control. It’s going to be just fine.” 

“*We pretty much shut it down* coming in from China.” 

Looks like by April, you know, in theory, when it gets a little warmer, it miraculously goes away. I hope that’s true. But we’re doing great in our country. 
“The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA. We are in contact with everyone and all relevant countries. CDC & World Health have been working hard and very smart. Stock Market starting to look very good to me!” 

“Gallup just gave us the highest rating ever for the way we are handling the CoronaVirus situation. The April 2009-10 Swine Flu, where nearly 13,000 people died in the U.S., was poorly handled.” 









Timeline: What Trump Has Said And Done About The Coronavirus


President Trump has delivered an ever-evolving message to the American public about the coronavirus pandemic. We compare Trump's remarks and actions to his administration's.




www.npr.org


----------



## greg nr (Jun 25, 2020)

*Spring breakers may have brought COVID-19 back to their communities, study says*
Source: *ABC News*

As colleges and universities make decisions about returning to in-person classes this fall, they may be able to keep surrounding communities safe by discouraging student travel during college breaks.

That's the conclusion of new research that reveals what many had already suspected: Spring break travel may have fueled the spread of the coronavirus back in March, when the pandemic dramatically ramped up in the United States.

<snip>

Using the data, they were able to pinpoint which cell signals seemed to go "home" to college campuses. They then tracked changes in their location during time periods known to correlate with their respective university-sanctioned spring breaks, to evaluate where students traveled and how they got there.

In the weeks following spring break, many colleges saw a rise in the number of students testing positive for the novel coronavirus. In many of these schools, the annual spring break between the end of February and early March was found to roughly precede the cancellation of classes due to the coronavirus that rolled across the country beginning in late March.

Read more: https://abcnews.go.com/Health/spring-breakers-brought-covid-19-back-communities-study/story?id=71409325&cid=clicksource_4380645_4_three_posts_card_hed


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2020)

The world is putting America in quarantine


Coronavirus is making the U.S. a pariah state and reshuffling the international order



theweek.com





A friend sent me this. Seems like it belongs here.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2020)

One of the three people off sick tested negative where my daughter works.

One down, two to go. 

Starting off optimistic though. If you can trust the test, some have a percentage of false negatives.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)

During his Tulsa rally last weekend, President Trump said the quiet part out loud, confessing that he sees coronavirus testing as a political threat and wants to diminish America’s caseload by doing a worse job of measuring it. “Testing is a double edged sword,” Trump told the sparse Oklahoma crowd. “Here’s the bad part. When you do testing…. you will find more cases. So I said to my people, ‘Slow the testing down, please.’” 
In response to the recent record numbers recorded:
Despite — or perhaps because of — these shameful numbers, the administration is following through on Trump’s orders to slow down testing. The Department of Health and Human Services has announced it will pull funding from more than a dozen drive-through testing sites across five states, including Texas, at the end of the month.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The world is putting America in quarantine
> 
> 
> Coronavirus is making the U.S. a pariah state and reshuffling the international order
> ...


Good read...yeah it belongs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The world is putting America in quarantine
> 
> 
> Coronavirus is making the U.S. a pariah state and reshuffling the international order
> ...


A lot of pressure on this side of the border to keep it closed for all but essential travel for the remainder of 2020. Only about 15% want to see it reopened. Trump has hinted he wants it open for the end of July when the current agreement expires. I hope Trudeau finally has the testicular fortitude to stand up to him.


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not sure this can be apolitical anymore so don't worry about it.
> 
> About time.
> 
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4606044


He's ridden this pig before.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's more a little of both, politics and social dynamics in my view....
> 
> Last night I was watching the local news, the reporter has a mask on in front of the camera doing here thing, later in the shot you can see a couple walk passed her, no masks on what so ever....


Are you anywhere near Harris county? 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Are you anywhere near Harris county?
> 
> SH420


No, 3hrs west, I'm on the border of Bexar and Wilson county or in that vicinity shall we say..


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Probably too political, my apologies Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the linked article: (which @curious2garden again shared)
_"It is no doubt extremely alarming for people around the world coming to really grasp the fact that the world's most powerful country is being run by an incompetent buffoon who could not be trusted with a lemonade stand yet still commands ..."_

The rest of the world has known this for years. It is amazing to us that you Americans are just starting to admit you elected an utter fool with no redeeming qualities, that you still have an entire tribe of your people who support and even worship this man, that even if you manage to get your shit together enough to vote this buffoon out(which may not happen), there is NOTHING to keep the next Trump from being voted in.

Seriously, good luck. You'll be paying this bill for generations, in money and in lost power and respect on the world stage.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2020)

Houston's Texas Medical Center, considered the largest medical complex in the world, reached 100 percent ICU occupancy Thursday, as Texas continues to cope with a surge in coronavirus cases. 








Texas' Largest Hospital Reaches 100 Percent ICU Capacity


Houston's Texas Medical Center reached 100 percent ICU occupancy Thursday, as Texas continues to cope with a surge in coronavirus cases.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> From the linked article: (which @curious2garden again shared)
> _"It is no doubt extremely alarming for people around the world coming to really grasp the fact that the world's most powerful country is being run by an incompetent buffoon who could not be trusted with a lemonade stand yet still commands ..."_
> 
> The rest of the world has known this for years. It is amazing to us that you Americans are just starting to admit you elected an utter fool with no redeeming qualities, that you still have an entire tribe of your people who support and even worship this man, that even if you manage to get your shit together enough to vote this buffoon out(which may not happen), there is NOTHING to keep the next Trump from being voted in.
> ...



I'm an American and I knew we had elected an utter fool the night of the election. But it's not that surprising given a good portion of the country is brain dead and spends their time watching crappy reality shows that follow the lives of people like this.

Mama June from Hot to not. It had the 4th highest viewership on Friday night for the 18 - 49 age group. Why anyone would sit and watch a show about this trash defies logic. But these are my fellow Americans. It's quite embarrassing for many of us. 








Depeche Mode summed it up with this song they released in 2017 after the election.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2020)

*US sets daily COVID-19 record as Texas halts opening*

The United States reported *36,975* new COVID-19 cases yesterday, *its highest daily total since the novel coronavirus pandemic began this winter.*









US sets daily COVID-19 record as Texas halts opening


Though age is still important, younger adults with underlying conditions can get very sick, too, the CDC warns.




www.cidrap.umn.edu






Gov. Jay Inslee and Secretary of Health John Wiesman today announced a statewide mandatory face covering order that will take effect Friday, June 26.

The order comes after a Saturday announcement of a mandatory mask proclamation for Yakima County starting this week. The order was in response to reports of increasing case counts and a potential overwhelming of the county’s health care system.

After subsequent reports of cases increasing in additional counties, the governor and Wiesman extended the face covering requirement today to include the entire state of Washington.





__





Inslee announces statewide mask mandate | Governor Jay Inslee


Gov. Jay Inslee and Secretary of Health John Wiesman today announced a statewide mandatory face covering order that will take effect Friday, June 26. The order comes after a Saturday announcement of a mandatory mask proclamation for Yakima County starting this week.




www.governor.wa.gov


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Houston's Texas Medical Center, considered the largest medical complex in the world, reached 100 percent ICU occupancy Thursday, as Texas continues to cope with a surge in coronavirus cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's getting close here too....and we have a military hospital here too, in fact on the bases here train medics for the field....it's not good..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's getting close here too....and we have a military hospital here too, in fact on the bases here train medics for the field....it's not good..


I'm a former Army medic & I did my training at Ft Sam Houston in San Antonio


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs GWN has officially pulled the plug.
> She is now a "Kept Woman".


My wife pulled the plug when our first was born 3.5 years ago. Somehow she's still unplugged. Hmmmm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm a former Army medic & I did my training at Ft Sam Houston in San Antonio


 
It's still here, and they still do the same thing....

On a side note, in my younger years, great dating pool


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's still here, and they still do the same thing....
> 
> On a side note, in my younger years, great dating pool


I loved the river walk and it was the first place I'd seen fireflies, so cool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I loved the river walk and it was the first place I'd seen fireflies, so cool.


It's a beautiful place, should see it when they turn the Christmas lights on, it sparkles.....nice bars, nice eats....my younger years used to sit down and feed the ducks and have a smoke...haven't done that in years...might have to change that some day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My wife pulled the plug when our first was born 3.5 years ago. Somehow she's still unplugged. Hmmmm.


Hopefully she's homeschooling too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My wife pulled the plug when our first was born 3.5 years ago. Somehow she's still unplugged. Hmmmm.


No woman with breasts like that should have to work. Just feel fortunate that she has stuck around after learning how to ride a bike


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's still here, and they still do the same thing....
> 
> On a side note, in my younger years, great dating pool



Did you date a lot of the soldiers? Wall-to-wall dix


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Did you date a lot of the soldiers? Wall-to-wall dix


Sure did, female persuasion was even more fun in those days.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Did you date a lot of the soldiers? Wall-to-wall dix


And swingers too


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It's a beautiful place, should see it when they turn the Christmas lights on, it sparkles.....nice bars, nice eats....my younger years used to sit down and feed the ducks and have a smoke...haven't done that in years...might have to change that some day.


Do they still have the Lone Star pavilion with the water-shows? 
The Riverwalk was a jumping place late 60's early 70's.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Do they still have the Lone Star pavilion with the water-shows?
> The Riverwalk was a jumping place late 60's early 70's.


Naw, the old brewery is supposed to be renovated to condos and crap. I remember going to the old brewery when I was a kid feeding the catfish pond they had. Worked for the brewery for bit to, till they stiffed me, or tried to. They did move the museum into down town..


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2020)

trump and Republicans are directly responsible for tens of thousands of people dead and dying because of total disregard for human life. It is blatantly criminal. All Republicans in the Senate let this psycho free on the people in USA. Total and disgusting failure. trump’s moments of lucidity are becoming less frequent.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2020)

I live in the South and the reality of this pandemic is about to hit like a big fucking hammer. God, it’s so sad. All because of failure in state after state to fight this virus with a serious attitude. Repug government killing Americans. Truth


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 26, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4606455​


Masochism


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2020)

They got any for women?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> They got any for women?


One size fits all









Fetish Ball Gag Face Mask


.




www.rageon.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2020)

3M 6200 / 07025 Half Face Respirator & 2- 3M 60923 P1OO/OV/AG Cartridge, MEDIUM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3M 6200 / 07025 Half Face Respirator & 2- 3M 60923 P1OO/OV/AG Cartridge, MEDIUM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



ebay.to





I highly recommend one of these with eye protection and hair covering. It makes life easier to have comfortable, well fitting PPE. I own the 3M 7501 for it's soft silicone and good fit for hours of comfortable wear.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 26, 2020)

Tulsa not looking so great after Trump's rally.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276582383031144454
Science. It' not just for getting high anymore.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 26, 2020)

*Florida confirms nearly 9,000 coronavirus cases in a single day, a new record*




https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article243817017.html



This is getting very, very, old. Florida Man is running scared. He just banned drinking in bars. Ahuh. Like that is all that is needed. And about cooking those death numbers...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Tulsa not looking so great after Trump's rally.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276582383031144454
> Science. It' not just for getting high anymore.


I predict this is nothing compared to what we're going to see in 3 weeks and then there's AZ.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2020)

Two researchers hope to use cannabis to 'temporarily close the doors' on coronavirus


Two Canadian researchers have been developing and testing novel cannabis strains for years, and have now turned their focus to COVID-19.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2020)

​


----------



## greg nr (Jun 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Two researchers hope to use cannabis to 'temporarily close the doors' on coronavirus
> 
> 
> Two Canadian researchers have been developing and testing novel cannabis strains for years, and have now turned their focus to COVID-19.
> ...


Looks like I'm growing a cure for covid, or at least a prophylactic. I have 4 outdoor hemp plants going the coa says should be 12%-15% cbd.....



The 3 in the small pot are clones from one of the bigger plants destined for seed. When they get a little bigger, I'll give one silver nitrate for a week and then throw them into my tent to flower. I'm not growing indoors again until late summer. Too much going on outside. I have one other plant in a straw bale not in this pic that is also getting big.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 27, 2020)

omfg wtaf is wrong with people








Viral video: Customer purposefully coughs on Jacksonville woman at St. Johns Town Center store


WARNING: This video contains language and gestures that some may find offensive.



www.firstcoastnews.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> omfg wtaf is wrong with people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have them on this side of town as well 









Woman appears to cough on baby in Yogurtland - CNN Video


Surveillance video from a Yogurtland in San Jose, California appears to show a woman coughing on a baby. Police are investigating the incident.




www.google.com





SH420


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> omfg wtaf is wrong with people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I've never hit a woman in my life but...


Dick Cheney might be one of the most hated men in America and a total asshole that should be rotting in prison but he's not a complete idiot. His daughter has been quite the firecracker with her feud with the moron in chief. I miss the intelligent Republicans. At least they believed in science.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> omfg wtaf is wrong with people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I would knock some teeth out on that one. I’m about to start calling people out on not wearing masks in public as it is, but someone pulls some shit like that on me, I’m gonna make sure I’m the last person they ever try a stunt like that on again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2020)

Someone would get choked fast!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2020)

Its bizarre here in America. The same people that want everything opened up as fast as possible are the same people freaking out about mandatory use of masks. Almost half of America is complete idiocy. Look at Texas, Florida, and Arizona. Yeah lets open up it's over. Now they have the highest rates of infection in the world.

Morons


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2020)

No one is coming near me when I wear my new mask!
IT fits very nicely over my N95 . It took over 2 months to arrive from China and its a limited addition collectors item.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Damn. I've never hit a woman in my life but...
> 
> 
> Dick Cheney might be one of the most hated men in America and a total asshole that should be rotting in prison but he's not a complete idiot. His daughter has been quite the firecracker with her feud with the moron in chief. I miss the intelligent Republicans. At least they believed in science.


I don't do politics. But I have a real beef with science deniers (like our vector in chief).


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> science deniers (


yeah they are the worst. like, even kids may be more smart n realistic


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> omfg wtaf is wrong with people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She hazarded the life of a baby........ 

Once upon a time almost all of us agreed infants deserved a chance. How the absolute fuck did we get here? I honestly fear it's the to many rats in a maze phenomenon and if we don't lower the volume mother nature will, reference this virus.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> yeah they are the worst. like, even kids may be more smart n realistic


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 27, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Morons


they are just not afraid, but young and hungry for life. 30 years ago I would never do what Ive been told and violate any law whatsoever bc a healthy male individual is wild & free and simply has his own mind. its not rational but still human nature.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


exactly. in africa they are laughing about Covid, because most humans there are still under 20 years... I cant imagine how that must be...here, there are only old people...

what has happened the last week that the Covid US cases went up so quickly... I thought the western more prosperous states would get it under control?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I predict this is nothing compared to what we're going to see in 3 weeks and then there's AZ.


yes, exponentional spreading does hit like a truck if unleashed uncontrolled.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> they are just not afraid, but young and hungry for life. 30 years ago I would never do what Ive been told and violate any law whatsoever bc a healthy male individual is wild & free and simply has his own mind. its not rational but still human nature.


It's the nature of the beast. We need risk takers and that is the demographic, bless them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> yes, exponentional spreading does hit like a truck if unleashed uncontrolled.


Science is a merciless bitch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I predict this is nothing compared to what we're going to see in 3 weeks and then there's AZ.


Texas is on that list. We just notified of a stay at home order tonight...everything is closed..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Science is a merciless bitch.


So is mother nature


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

Most Republican ruled states are just going on like exponential growth is not happening. People who die from now on are victims of manslaughter and probably premeditated murder. 
Rates of infection are declining in TWO states. 
American Exceptionalism


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

Opening early has killed tens of thousands of innocents. Not forgivable. We must never forget.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Opening early


our numbers go up as well... still very few but within a month that could change... the only good news in this regard is the medics get more & more a clue of what they're fighting (a more systemic virus)


----------



## downhill21 (Jun 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4501777


That’s $200 worth of badass


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> our numbers go up as well... still very few but within a month that could change... the only good news in this regard is the medics get more & more a clue of what they're fighting (a more systemic virus)


Sie sind deutsch, nicht wahr?

Central Europe, with exceptions, has had better policies and a more serious/ 
compliant citizenry than the USA. Our current Wave 1.1 rather illustrates that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sie sind deutsch, nicht wahr?
> 
> Central Europe, with exceptions, has had better policies and a more serious/
> compliant citizenry than the USA. Our current Wave 1.1 rather illustrates that.


Genau


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Central Europe, with exceptions, has had better policies and a more serious/
> compliant citizenry than the USA. Our current Wave 1.1 rather illustrates that.


indeed, although it still pales in comparison to the complicity of some of the asian folks... Ger ever solwly turns into a multi-cultural society so one can expect increased turmoil...

No, I'm not from a coutnry where it's illegal what I do... I swear.... I may be a Russian Spy XD


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> indeed, although it still pales in comparison to the complicity of some of the asian folks... Ger ever solwly turns into a multi-cultural society so one can expect increased turmoil...
> 
> No, I'm not from a coutnry where it's illegal what I do... I swear.... *I may be a Russian Spy XD*


I’m not allowed to say ...


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not allowed to say ...


once you increase in rank it's ok





__





Double agent - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> once you increase in rank it's ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very rank. Ask my friends/family.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2020)

5 years ago


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So is mother nature


Mother nature is the daughter of science


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2020)

SCIENCE IS.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 29, 2020)

Science? Meh, we'll just hide the data so nobody sees it.... Then it was just gods will, you filthy heathens.

*Houston hospitals stop reporting COVID-19-related data after reaching base ICU capacity: report*
Source: *The Hill*

Data released by a major Houston hospital system no longer includes information about the hospital system's ICU capacity, a change reportedly made just a day after it previously was updated to show the hospitals reaching 100 percent base capacity due to the COVID-19 outbreak.

Charts updated daily by the Texas Medical Center, a hospital system with locations in downtown Houston, contained a warning as of Sunday that an "upward trajectory of new daily cases" was continuing, and indicated that the surge in patients to the ICU "supports future ICU resource planning." However, no indications of when the hospital system would reach capacity were available.

"Currently TMC institutions are able to serve all patients requiring intensive care," the documents read, alongside a note indicating a 5-percent average growth of coronavirus patients requiring admittance to the ICU. No other information on when the TMC would reach ICU capacity was publicly available.

The Houston Chronicle reported that the data was altered to exclude this information after Saturday's update indicated that Houston ICUs would reach "unsustainable surge capacity" by July 6. *The* *Chronicle also reported that the change occurred after a conversation "between Gov. Greg Abbott [R] and hospital executives in which the governor expressed displeasure with negative headlines about ICU capacity.*"


Read more: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/houston-hospitals-stop-reporting-covid-19-related-data-after-reaching-base-icu-capacity-report/ar-BB1656hh?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Science? Meh, we'll just hide the data so nobody sees it.... Then it was just gods will, you filthy heathens.
> 
> *Houston hospitals stop reporting COVID-19-related data after reaching base ICU capacity: report*
> Source: *The Hill*
> ...


Following in the footsteps of his supreme leader.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Science? Meh, we'll just hide the data so nobody sees it.... Then it was just gods will, you filthy heathens.
> 
> *Houston hospitals stop reporting COVID-19-related data after reaching base ICU capacity: report*
> Source: *The Hill*
> ...


They are taking that page out of Floriduh's playbook. What deaths? None of them lived in Fl so they don't count. Once upon a time they stepped foot outside Florida, they don't count. Anyway it was just a bad year for asthma deaths and strokes.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2020)

There are such disparities between tests and testing rates in southern states. Also big difference in death to case ratio between others.
Lots of bad juju


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

They're FINALLY talking about making masks mandatory in the GTA. 









Province declines to make masks mandatory indoors; says municipalities can do so if they wish


The provincial government declined Monday to issue a blanket order that people wear masks in indoor settings, shrugging off a request from GTA municipalities who requested a formal provincial policy.




www.cp24.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277555335054712834


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4609176





Laughing Grass said:


> They're FINALLY talking about making masks mandatory in the GTA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A rule of thumb I lead my life on is, "People are selfish idiots". I think fabric masks are next to useless although even they reduce the viral transfer rate by 1/5, that's a mere 20%. You also must wear eye protection, if you don't guess where the lacrimal ducts vent to which leads to inhaled virus. 

Knowing I could not rely on humanity to protect themselves much less me I choose to don my 3M 7501 with 3M 60921 filter cartridge, along with eye and hair protection when I go out. When I come home I disinfect my PPE and wash my hair covering (knit watch cap) and over gown (a 3xl black hoodie).
Stay safe out there and depend on yourself not the negligence kindness of strangers 


It didn't work out for Blanche and I doubt it works out for anyone else.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> A rule of thumb I lead my life on is, "People are selfish idiots". I think fabric masks are next to useless although even they reduce the viral transfer rate by 1/5, that's a mere 20%. You also must wear eye protection, if you don't guess where the lacrimal ducts vent to which leads to inhaled virus.
> 
> Knowing I could not rely on humanity to protect themselves much less me I choose to don my 3M 7501 with 3M 60921 filter cartridge, along with eye and hair protection when I go out. When I come home I disinfect my PPE and wash my hair covering (knit watch cap) and over gown (a 3xl black hoodie).
> Stay safe out there and depend on yourself not the negligence kindness of strangers
> ...


That's a huge mask! How are you making out with it in in the California heat? I start working next Monday, I'm told that they're taking all the necessary precautions and I'll be a high wall cubicle by myself so distancing won't be a problem. They don't have a policy that requires you to wear a mask all the time, only when you're interacting with others in close proximity and I have no idea what the culture is like. I was planning on wearing it full time, but now I'm not sure. It's tough being the outsider and I have a hard enough time fitting in without being the weirdo in the mask. I hope they come to some sort of agreement before next week.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 29, 2020)

_"Gilead Sciences has set the price for its COVID-19 drug remdesivir. The company will sell the drug to the U.S. government and other developed nations for $390 per vial. Treatment typically lasts five days and requires six vials of the medicine, resulting in a total cost of $2,340, if you are on Medicaid or Medicare. If you are paying for the drug using private insurance, it's going to cost you a bit more. Gilead said the price for private hospitals will be $590 per vial, which would cost $3,120 for a six-vial treatment. A longer course of treatment could cost as much $4,290."_









Here's How Much COVID-19 Drug Remdesivir Will Cost | iHeart


Remdesivir is the only drug that has an emergency use authorization from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration to treat coronavirus infections. | iHeart




www.iheart.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're FINALLY talking about making masks mandatory in the GTA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that strange silver disc that she was handling, some sort of new PPE???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> What is that strange silver disc that she was handling, some sort of new PPE???


I know right?

Who doesn’t have Bluetooth or CarPlay now?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know right?
> 
> Who doesn’t have Bluetooth or CarPlay now?


At least a 3.5mm cord to connect her phone to her stereo. These young kids like the retro shit these days...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a huge mask! How are you making out with it in in the California heat? I start working next Monday, I'm told that they're taking all the necessary precautions and I'll be a high wall cubicle by myself so distancing won't be a problem. They don't have a policy that requires you to wear a mask all the time, only when you're interacting with others in close proximity and I have no idea what the culture is like. I was planning on wearing it full time, but now I'm not sure. It's tough being the outsider and I have a hard enough time fitting in without being the weirdo in the mask. I hope they come to some sort of agreement before next week.


Compared to the space suits we sometimes wore this is airy and light. A little sweat gives a perfect seal.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> At least a 3.5mm cord to connect her phone to her stereo. These young kids like the retro shit these days...


Apple in it's unending attempt to frustrate and stymie the consumer eliminated that very handy port. So now if you want to use 3.5 mm headphones you need an adapter. If you want access to charging, at the same time, you get to buy a kludgy charger/3.5 mm adapter, expensively frustrating.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mother nature is the daughter of science


Possibly, kinda always thought mother nature was the main, science is just a way to unlock her secrets of which she has many of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Gilead Sciences has set the price for its COVID-19 drug remdesivir. The company will sell the drug to the U.S. government and other developed nations for $390 per vial. Treatment typically lasts five days and requires six vials of the medicine, resulting in a total cost of $2,340, if you are on Medicaid or Medicare. If you are paying for the drug using private insurance, it's going to cost you a bit more. Gilead said the price for private hospitals will be $590 per vial, which would cost $3,120 for a six-vial treatment. A longer course of treatment could cost as much $4,290."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda weird that money is always involved eh..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Apple in it's unending attempt to frustrate and stymie the consumer eliminated that very handy port. So now if you want to use 3.5 mm headphones you need an adapter. If you want access to charging, at the same time, you get to buy a kludgy charger/3.5 mm adapter, expensively frustrating.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know right?
> 
> Who doesn’t have Bluetooth or CarPlay now?


Me, I even have these big black disks that have music on them that you can only listen to at home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> At least a 3.5mm cord to connect her phone to her stereo. These young kids like the retro shit these days...


You don’t even get the aux jack anymore... mine has more USB ports than I have on my computer. 




raratt said:


> Me, I even have these big black disks that have music on them that you can only listen to at home.


the future is now


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don’t even get the aux jack anymore... mine has more USB ports than I have on my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering if someone would look one of those up. You don't understand the joy of using a matchbook to get an 8 track tape to play right...lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Apple in it's unending attempt to frustrate and stymie the consumer eliminated that very handy port. So now if you want to use 3.5 mm headphones you need an adapter. If you want access to charging, at the same time, you get to buy a kludgy charger/3.5 mm adapter, expensively frustrating.


This forces the consumer to continue paying for the support of archaic technology.

"Keep using the old tech at your own peril." or "Upgrade now for ease of use". 

Someone will always be paying the bills. Big Tech is not in the business to lose $$$$


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Kinda weird that money is always involved eh..


not to be crass but it would be foolish not to consider the cost from research to distribution.

even if provided at no cost to the end user THERE IS A COST to bringing the medication to the user.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> This forces the consumer to continue paying for the support of archaic technology.
> 
> "Keep using the old tech at your own peril." or "Upgrade now for ease of use".
> 
> Someone will always be paying the bills. Big Tech is not in the business to lose $$$$


So true.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> This forces the consumer to continue paying for the support of archaic technology.
> 
> "Keep using the old tech at your own peril." or "Upgrade now for ease of use".
> 
> Someone will always be paying the bills. Big Tech is not in the business to lose $$$$


Good point mate.....I see the commercials to everyone has to update in a way, and here we go....social tracking at it's best, I guess, weird huh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was wondering if someone would look one of those up. You don't understand the joy of using a matchbook to get an 8 track tape to play right...lol


10-4 Good Buddy, Southbound & down - Sharkbait out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> not to be crass but it would be foolish not to consider the cost from research to distribution.
> 
> even if provided at no cost to the end user THERE IS A COST to bringing the medication to the user.


True, that I understand, but 2400 + or -, to Medicaid and medicare.....hmm and possibly not in the US....js


----------



## greg nr (Jun 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"Gilead Sciences has set the price for its COVID-19 drug remdesivir. The company will sell the drug to the U.S. government and other developed nations for $390 per vial. Treatment typically lasts five days and requires six vials of the medicine, resulting in a total cost of $2,340, if you are on Medicaid or Medicare. If you are paying for the drug using private insurance, it's going to cost you a bit more. Gilead said the price for private hospitals will be $590 per vial, which would cost $3,120 for a six-vial treatment. A longer course of treatment could cost as much $4,290."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*US taxpayers spent $70,000,000 developing this drug. This is an absolute robbery. 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277670809310552064*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

Personally I've come to think, in the simplest terms, we're all just guinea pigs, when things come down to it. And it sucks


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> True, that I understand, but 2400 + or -, to Medicaid and medicare.....hmm and possibly not in the US....js


Actual cost and the charge for the product is out of our control.

The corporate grind and individual greed will dictate the market price.  

My only intent was to make the point that things "cost". Most often even "FREE" cost someone something so that
the consumer *thinks *they got something cheap for nothing.


Don't shoot the messenger.

Things will be different when I become King.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> Actual cost and the charge for the product is out of our control.
> 
> The corporate grind and individual greed will dictate the market price.
> 
> ...


It's all good mate, just think they should have done better with the negotiations of the with the price of...is all, with people who live on a fixed income it's a big hit, in some cases those programs don't pay everything...js


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

Oregonians will be required to wear masks statewide starting Wednesday


Gov. Kate Brown says masks must be worn in all indoor public spaces.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was wondering if someone would look one of those up. You don't understand the joy of using a matchbook to get an 8 track tape to play right...lol


lol I was 11 when the ipod came out. I've bought a few cd's over the years but mostly used digital music.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

Finally!









Toronto council approves mandatory mask use bylaw


Toronto city council approved a bylaw Tuesday that makes face coverings mandatory in indoor publicly-accessible spaces.




www.cp24.com


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2020)

Jefferson Airplanes were the first roach clips I used


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don’t even get the aux jack anymore... mine has more USB ports than I have on my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, you still have to lug your car around. 

The cool kids have these:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

So masks will be required in all indoor settings in the GTA-Hamilton region starting July 7th. I don't understand why we're waiting an entire week before we roll it out. They should just make it mandatory starting tomorrow.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2020)

There is no understanding some shit


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Bah, you still have to lug your car around.
> 
> The cool kids have these:


Even cooler


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was 11 when the ipod came out. I've bought a few cd's over the years but mostly used digital music.


The problem with digital music is that in order to decrease the file sizes some of the music is lost. So people that have only known digital music have been missing out on the quality of a CD and or even vinyl record.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't blame them. At least we can say we're number one. Number one in Covid and number one in failed response.









E.U. bars travelers from U.S. over coronavirus fears


The move is a sign of how the U.S. is seen by Europe and elsewhere as a global coronavirus hotbed.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The problem with digital music is that in order to decrease the file sizes some of the music is lost. So people that have only known digital music have been missing out on the quality of a CD and or even vinyl record.


I've read that before too. I've never had a chance to hear a record player so I don't know. I remember a long time ago apple made a change to its music catalog and the sound quality got a lot better but they took a lot more space.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was 11 when the ipod came out. I've bought a few cd's over the years but mostly used digital music.


I was rocking one of these in the 70's. I'd go down the road on my skateboard with it cranked all the way up blaring The Scorpions. It sounded like crap and went through 4 D cell batteries in a day. Good times.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've read that before too. I've never had a chance to hear a record player so I don't know. I remember a long time ago apple made a change to its music catalog and the sound quality got a lot better but they took a lot more space.


Neil Young went on a crusade about the evils of digital music and how it's destroying the quality of music. 










Neil Young’s Lonely Quest to Save Music (Published 2019)


He says low-quality streaming is hurting our songs and our brains. Is he right?




www.nytimes.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I was rocking one of these in the 70's. I'd go down the road on my skateboard with it cranked all the way up blaring The Scorpions. It sounded like crap and went through 4 D cell batteries in a day. Good times.


Needs an upgrade:


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Neil Young went on a crusade about the evils of digital music and how it's destroying the quality of music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a good idea, too bad it didn't pan out though.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2020)

Covid is showing “federalism” for what it is, just fucked. Poorest most incompetent response on the planet.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Covid is showing “federalism” for what it is, just fucked. Poorest most incompetent response on the planet.


You won't get any argument from this American. You have to remember that we're the ones suffering the most from the pathetic response exhibited by the United States. It's been despicable and many of us are ashamed and embarrassed by the obvious incompetence with regards to our response. We should have led the world as we have in the past and used all of our resources early on to stop the spread. Instead... Well I don't need to tell anyone what they've already watched unfold before their own eyes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Needs an upgrade:
> View attachment 4609996


Only $800, plus $50/day in batteries, and you get dual cassette players?
Does that bad boy have auto-reverse?

Fuck yeah!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You won't get any argument from this American. You have to remember that we're the ones suffering the most from the pathetic response exhibited by the United States. It's been despicable and many of us are ashamed and embarrassed by the obvious incompetence with regards to our response. We should have led the world as we have in the past and used all of our resources early on to stop the spread. Instead... Well I don't need to tell anyone what they've already watched unfold before their own eyes.


Mid South here


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Only $800, plus $50/day in batteries, and you get dual cassette players?
> Does that bad boy have auto-reverse?
> 
> Fuck yeah!


PLUS 2 shortwave bands to listen to broadcasts from Zimbabwe, or somewhere else exotic.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 30, 2020)

After getting cocky, my province is seeing an uptick in cases. It's still well under control, but with a bunch of rich guys trying to bring in a bunch of other rich guys from all around the globe to play hockey, there is reason for concern imo.

@raratt we had a home stereo in the 70's [with a built in bar] that also had short wave. In those pre-internet days it was kind of cool to spin the dial some cold nights when signals came from around the globe. Usually it was in a language I didn't understand, but that just made it more exotic and interesting )


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> After getting cocky, my province is seeing an uptick in cases. It's still well under control, but with a bunch of rich guys trying to bring in a bunch of other rich guys from all around the globe to play hockey, there is reason for concern imo.
> 
> @raratt we had a home stereo in the 70's [with a built in bar] that also had short wave. In those pre-internet days it was kind of cool to spin the dial some cold nights when signals came from around the globe. Usually it was in a language I didn't understand, but that just made it more exotic and interesting )


My dad had a shortwave receiver. I would listen to the odd warbling sounds in the higher frequencies, and imagine spaceships.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I was rocking one of these in the 70's. I'd go down the road on my skateboard with it cranked all the way up blaring The Scorpions. It sounded like crap and went through 4 D cell batteries in a day. Good times.


lol SANYO... is that a knockoff Sony?


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol SANYO... is that a knockoff Sony?


I refuse to feel this old, so therefore you must be a mere child. ;-P

Sanyo was a HUGE electronics company.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

Kirk out ...





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Needs an upgrade:
> View attachment 4609996


Super Jumbo Hyper Sound!!!! I'd love to hear the commercial for this thing.

Whenever I see old ghetto blasters I can't help but think of Say Something









H G Griffin said:


> therefore you must be a mere child. ;-P


That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me today.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Mid South here


You're in the surge zone.


Laughing Grass said:


> lol SANYO... is that a knockoff Sony?











Sanyo - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You're in the surge zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must not sell much in Canada, I've never heard of them or seen any of their products in stores.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They must not sell much in Canada, I've never heard of them or seen any of their products in stores.


They got bought by Panasonic, most of their divisions were sold off, etc... They basically only have televisions and players anymore. They're available in the United States and I think the brand name is still popular in India.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Super Jumbo Hyper Sound!!!! I'd love to hear the commercial for this thing.
> 
> Whenever I see old ghetto blasters I can't help but think of Say Something
> 
> ...


Enough backchat, back to daycare with you. You shouldn't be on a site like this anyway.

Damn kids.


#GetOffMyLawn


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

Fauci said that the country is seeing more than 40,000 cases a day, and that he would "not be surprised" if the case count goes up to 100,000 a day if the current trend in cases "does not turn around." 

“I'm very concerned about what's going on right now, particularly in the four states that are accounting for about 50% of the new infections,” Fauci added. Those states are Florida, Texas, California and Arizona.

“I'm not satisfied with what's going on, because we're going in the wrong direction,” Fauci said.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I was rocking one of these in the 70's. I'd go down the road on my skateboard with it cranked all the way up blaring The Scorpions. It sounded like crap and went through 4 D cell batteries in a day. Good times.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Fauci said that the country is seeing more than 40,000 cases a day, and that he would "not be surprised" if the case count goes up to 100,000 a day if the current trend in cases "does not turn around."
> 
> “I'm very concerned about what's going on right now, particularly in the four states that are accounting for about 50% of the new infections,” Fauci added. Those states are Florida, Texas, California and Arizona.
> 
> “I'm not satisfied with what's going on, because we're going in the wrong direction,” Fauci said.


Very importantly, he also said:

_However, Fauci stressed that the U.S. can’t just focus on those four states.
“It puts the entire country at risk,” he said. 
Fauci declined to estimate potential COVID-19 deaths when pressed by Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.), but said the situation is “going to be very disturbing, I will guarantee you that because when you have an outbreak in one part of the country, even though in other parts of the country they're doing well, they are vulnerable.” _









Fauci predicts 100,000 new COVID-19 cases per day if US can’t control outbreaks


Anthony Fauci, the nation’s top infectious disease expert, warned members of Congress on Tuesday that the U.S. could reach 100,000 new COVID-19 cases per day if the country does not get a hand…




thehill.com


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Very importantly, he also said:
> 
> _However, Fauci stressed that the U.S. can’t just focus on those four states.
> “It puts the entire country at risk,” he said.
> ...


It's unfortunate that those that should be taking charge are not listening to him and have basically been oblivious to what's going on.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> It's unfortunate that those that should be taking charge are not listening to him and have basically been oblivious to what's going on.


*Why listen to professionals in their field when you already know everything?

"Sarcasm font"*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Very importantly, he also said:
> 
> _However, Fauci stressed that the U.S. can’t just focus on those four states.
> “It puts the entire country at risk,” he said.
> ...



At our current mortality rate 100k translates to 5,200 deaths PER DAY. A death toll worse than 9/11 EVERY SINGLE DAY. What a fucking calamity...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2020)

*Two Friends in Texas Were Tested for Coronavirus. One Bill Was $199. The Other? $6,408.*
It’s an example of the unpredictable way health prices can vary for patients who receive identical care.









Two Friends in Texas Were Tested for Coronavirus. One Bill Was $199. The Other? $6,408. (Published 2020)


It’s an example of the unpredictable way health prices can vary for patients who receive identical care.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2020)

Has this been posted? Whatever. Even Ol' dirty bastard knows what's up 




SH420


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2020)

US secures world stock of key Covid-19 drug remdesivir


No other country will be able to buy remdesivir, which can help recovery from Covid-19, for next three months at least




www.theguardian.com





*US buys up world stock of key Covid-19 drug*
No other country will be able to buy remdesivir, which can help recovery from Covid-19, for next three months at least.

Where is that faceplant emoji?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4610024


That's awesome! So much better than the sex dolls. I'd hide in one of them and scare people.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's awesome! So much better than the sex dolls. I'd hide in one of them and scare people.


I couldn’t bear it


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's awesome! So much better than the sex dolls. I'd hide in one of them and scare people.



Careful, they can also be considered sex dolls. Someone with a Furry fetish may have a reaction that you were not expecting, and you could end up the one being frightened...












Inside the weird world of the ‘furry’ fetish


It is estimated that at least 250,000 people in the US identify as “furries.” These are not an offshoot of PETA activists, rallying for the safety of animals and their coats. Instead, furries are a…




nypost.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Super Jumbo Hyper Sound!!!! I'd love to hear the commercial for this thing.
> 
> Whenever I see old ghetto blasters I can't help but think of Say Something
> 
> ...


I had a GMC Sprint!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2020)

This uptic in cases........hospitals are also taking on elective procedures again....confirmed cases will go up......I'm not necessarily on one side or the other but standing back and watching all the shit. Politics should not drive something like this.......if people thought for themselves and didn't have to be told what to do we may have been in a better place.


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Even cooler










Laughing Grass said:


> I've read that before too. I've never had a chance to hear a record player so I don't know. I remember a long time ago apple made a change to its music catalog and the sound quality got a lot better but they took a lot more space.


Skipping was frustrating especially when the lights were low and cozy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Careful, they can also be considered sex dolls. Someone with a Furry fetish may have a reaction that you were not expecting, and you could end up the one being frightened...
> 
> View attachment 4610205
> 
> ...


lol I was curious about furies and watched Fursonas hoping to see some kinky furry shit and was really disappointed. Most of the people involved are kinda nerdy introverts who use their costumes as an alternate outgoing personalities. Sadly sex wasn't really part of it... at least according to that documentary. 

I can't believe that Connecticut councilman had to resign for being a furry... people are such prudes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a GMC Sprint!


Dissed in the Malibu


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


The music was different on the outskirts of town.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> The music was different on the outskirts of town.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2020)

Willie is always cool


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Willie is always cool


Yeah but I'd hate to party with him, I'd be the guy wearing makeup the next morning.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah but I'd hate to party with him, I'd be the guy wearing makeup the next morning.
> 
> View attachment 4610356



Or worse...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Skipping was frustrating especially when the lights were low and cozy.


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah but I'd hate to party with him, I'd be the guy wearing makeup the next morning.
> 
> View attachment 4610356


----------



## greg nr (Jul 1, 2020)

Sorry world, no relief for you........ But don't worry, we mere americans won't get any either. You will either need to be in the club or in russia....

*US buys up world stock of key Covid-19 drug remdesivir*
Source: *Guardian*


No other country will be able to buy remdesivir, which can help recovery from Covid-19, for next three months at least

Sarah Boseley

Tue 30 Jun 2020 14.32 EDTLast modified on Tue 30 Jun 2020 19.15 EDT

The US has bought up virtually all the stocks for the next three months of one of the two drugs proven to work against Covid-19, leaving none for the UK, Europe or most of the rest of the world.

Experts and campaigners are alarmed both by the US unilateral action on remdesivir and the wider implications, for instance in the event of a vaccine becoming available. The Trump administration has already shown that it is prepared to outbid and outmanoeuvre all other countries to secure the medical supplies it needs for the US.

“They’ve got access to most of the drug supply [of remdesivir], so there’s nothing for Europe,” said Dr Andrew Hill, senior visiting research fellow at Liverpool University.

Remdesivir, the first drug approved by licensing authorities in the US to treat Covid-19, is made by Gilead and has been shown to help people recover faster from the disease. The first 140,000 doses, supplied to drug trials around the world, have been used up. The Trump administration has now bought more than 500,000 doses, which is all of Gilead’s production for July and 90% of August and September.



Read more: https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jun/30/us-buys-up-world-stock-of-key-covid-19-drug


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm going in for a procedure tomorrow so the hospital required a Covid test. It came back neg today! Yay!...masks work


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2020)

lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2020)

I got out of dodge just in time.. NJ has been hit really hard with all of this.. talked to my sister, a nurse, the other day, and she was telling me how bad it is down there.. 
here in Maine, I think we've had something like 1k cases state wide.. I'm sure it's going to get worse when here as I see more and more people and places loosening guidelines .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm going in for a procedure tomorrow so the hospital required a Covid test. It came back neg today! Yay!...masks work


Hopefully all goes well bud. 

This was my point a few posts back....more tests because of elective procedures, is going to bring the positive and negative numbers up. And I think a lot of people may possibly have had covid and their bodies fought it off like a bad cold. A good friend down in NYC got the antibody test and it showed he had it. We where skiing, smoking and had a few drinks at our favorite bar just days before all this shit hit the fan. He had no idea he had it or was sick at all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Sorry world, no relief for you........ But don't worry, we mere americans won't get any either. You will either need to be in the club or in russia....
> 
> *US buys up world stock of key Covid-19 drug remdesivir*
> Source: *Guardian*
> ...


It sounds bad but it won't make a difference. There's four other companies making Remdesivir under generic brand names. Market exclusivity in the EU is 10 years and it's 8 years in Canada. The US is the only first world country that has an insane 20 year exclusivity and allows drug manufacturers to reset the clock by slightly changing the recipe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It sounds bad but it won't make a difference. There's four other companies making Remdesivir under generic brand names. Market exclusivity in the EU is 10 years and it's 8 years in Canada. The US is the only first world country that has an insane 20 year exclusivity and allows drug manufacturers to reset the clock by slightly changing the recipe.


US based company.....it makes sense to invest in our own.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> US based company.....it makes sense to invest in our own.


It's not investing in your own, it's capitalism at its worst. That's why millions of Americans who cannot afford their life saving meds have to buy from Canada and Mexico. I get looking after your own... but this isn't that.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278169806978646016


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4611712


I bet VIVID is already making a movie...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm going in for a procedure tomorrow so the hospital required a Covid test. It came back neg today! Yay!...masks work


Colonoscopy?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Colonoscopy?


yes....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yes....


Good for you JJ, no one should avoid prophylactic care during the virus.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yes....


My advice is to go lytely. And plan ahead with those flushable wipes.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> My advice is to go lytely. And plan ahead with those flushable wipes.


dab, not wipe


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good for you JJ, no one should avoid prophylactic care during the virus.


i had put it off since Dec, my dr finally insisted.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> dab, not wipe


Yes, that too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i had put it off since Dec, my dr finally insisted.


Good for you....I got a couple of years before I have to...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2020)

When I had mine I beelined to the closest restaurant and got a huge Reuben sammie and a beer.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> When I had mine I beelined to the closest restaurant and got a huge Reuben sammie and a beer.


I scheduled mine for 8am, and by 11:30 me and my driver were at a local restaurant having lunch and drinks. It makes that 1st meal a guilt free indulgence.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I scheduled mine for 8am, and by 11:30 me and my driver were at a local restaurant having lunch and drinks. It makes that 1st meal a guilt free indulgence.


Exactly.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I scheduled mine for 8am, and by 11:30 me and my driver were at a local restaurant having lunch and drinks. It makes that 1st meal a guilt free indulgence.


My appointment is at 1:30pm....so I'm thinking pizza for dinner


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My appointment is at 1:30pm....so I'm thinking pizza for dinner


and a pale ale


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

My wife went in after her 50th B-day as recommended and they punctured her colon. Emergency surgery to repair the hole, stopped breathing in recovery when I was in there. We just do the cologuard after that. I am extremely hesitant after that experience.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> My wife went in after her 50th B-day as recommended and they punctured her colon. Emergency surgery to repair the hole, stopped breathing in recovery when I was in there. We just do the cologuard after that. I am extremely hesitant after that experience.


Ouch.

So that actually happens? They always tell you that might happen but I never heard about anyone getting peirced until now. Mine all went pretty smooth except that twilight drug can make you talk too much and you don't remember what you said.

They tell you can die from a prostate biopsy too. 1 in 10,000. I just wound up in the hospital for 4 days with sepsis several years ago on IV antibiotics. I was the 200 in 10,000 that get deathly ill. 

The 2 after that went pretty smooth though.

Like the Dr. said, it's like hitting on the lottery. 

Most people don't. And if you get cancer from something that's preventable and treatable, you'll be very regretful. Sometimes you have to play the percentages and take a chance.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> *So that actually happens? *They always tell you that might happen but I never heard about anyone getting peirced until now. Mine all went pretty smooth except that twilight drug can make you talk too much and you don't remember what you said.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, working surgery I saw it more than once. If your room was done you got the case and not infrequently the blood transfusions that went with it. Even with a prepped bowel you didn't want to risk infection using autologous blood so we had to stay ahead with banked blood which could be a problem based on type when you hadn't planned on a major surgery before hand. It all depended on where and why you ruptured. Then you had to track down the point of rupture etc.....

It screwed up more than 1 perfectly good OR schedule.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yes, working surgery I saw it more than once. If your room was done you got the case and not infrequently the blood transfusions that went with it. Even with a prepped bowel you didn't want to risk infection using autologous blood so we had to stay ahead with banked blood which could be a problem based on type when you hadn't planned on a major surgery before hand. It all depended on where and why you ruptured. Then you had to track down the point of rupture etc.....
> 
> It screwed up more than 1 perfectly good OR schedule.


I remember the first time I had that done, the Dr. came in to inform me of that prospect a half hour before we were in the procedure room.

I asked him how many times that happened to him and he said, "None. Yet."

Gave me a little extra confidence going in. He did me 3 times since 2006 and is the only guy around here who does it. He must be pretty good at it.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> US based company.....it makes sense to invest in our own.


Whose own? The admin sucked up just about every stitch of ppe in the country, even stealing shipments destined for hospitals. Where did it go? It sure isn't showing up at hospitals in blue states unless it's from a private company that didn't exist a year ago at prices through the roof. Huge shipments went to russia.

This won't go to americans. At least not those opposed to the admin.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 2, 2020)

How is it the same idiots who don’t believe in the virus or think it’s a hoax believe the biggest liar in the history of Washington DC?


----------



## greg nr (Jul 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How is it the same idiots who don’t believe in the virus or think it’s a hoax believe the biggest liar in the history of Washington DC?


Well, what do you want from someone who takes advice on wearing a mask from a guy who bangs pornstars and hookers without a condom?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Well, what do you want from someone who takes advice on wearing a mask from a guy who bangs pornstars and hookers without a condom?


How is it our Russian asset in chief is repetitively gaslighting with the delusional statement that the virus will miraculously go away not actionable?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 2, 2020)

racerboy71 said:


> I got out of dodge just in time.. NJ has been hit really hard with all of this.. talked to my sister, a nurse, the other day, and she was telling me how bad it is down there..
> here in Maine, I think we've had something like 1k cases state wide.. I'm sure it's going to get worse when here as I see more and more people and places loosening guidelines .


Yeah, and the Gov. just opened up the state to Nj, Ny and Connecticut without a quarantine or a neg covid test required. Wtf


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2020)

My mom got her tests back yesterday after 2 serious fights with cancer, she is now more than 10 years clean and the cancer count dropped so low she no longer has to go for periodic checks. So, sometimes shit works out and you get to die from something else.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 1 in 10,000


Those were the odds they gave for the possibility of a colon puncture, my wife was the one. Edit: Forgot to mention the hernia surgery with mesh install a couple months later, fun times.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Yeah, and the Gov. just opened up the state to Nj, Ny and Connecticut without a quarantine or a neg covid test required. Wtf


And then we have this.
Hopefully these students are not trying for a degree in Astrophysics or Medicine.








Young people are throwing coronavirus parties with a payout when one gets infected, official says | CNN


Some young people in Alabama are throwing Covid-19 parties, a disturbing competition where people who have coronavirus attend and the first person to get infected receives a payout, local officials said.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then we have this.
> Hopefully these students are not trying for a degree in Astrophysics or Medicine.
> 
> 
> ...


Or any responsible position. 

It seems many members of the younger generations have so little regard for their lives (and by extension human lives, period) that they’ll congregate for what amounts to Russian roulette.

I see this as a result of five decades of kinder, gentler, monomanically inclusive parenting and social leadership, and the correctness dogma that grew from it.

I wonder when our societies (not just this nation) will wake up to the fact that this leads to the sort of psychic malnutrition that the mentioned phenomenon illustrates.
Many of our children’s souls are apparently starving.

What to do about it, I don’t know. I fear it will require some sort of revolution driven by our educators, psychology pros and anthropologists, and probably journalists too. 

In the past, religion played a large role here. I do not want an outcome that’ll blur the firewall between religion and government. That way lie sharia and inquisition, in stark contrast to the quest for truth and goodness.

/rant


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember the first time I had that done, the Dr. came in to inform me of that prospect a half hour before we were in the procedure room.
> 
> I asked him how many times that happened to him and he said, "None. Yet."
> 
> Gave me a little extra confidence going in. *He did me 3 times since 2006 and is the only guy around here who does it.* He must be pretty good at it.



I'm SO tempted to isolate this line and put it in my siggy section


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm SO tempted to isolate this line and put it in my siggy section


Can I still edit that to say his thing is 6 feet long?


----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 2, 2020)

heard they had a outbrake in florida


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2020)

Not shutting everything back down after the surge in covid cases reminds me of those old Fram oil filter commercials.






"You can pay me now or you can pay me later."


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 2, 2020)

WheatGrowerPH said:


> heard they had a outbrake in florida


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 2, 2020)

WheatGrowerPH said:


> heard they had a outbrake in florida


What...no Florida man??


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

Has anyone paid attention to the company Gilead, interesting board of directors both past and present....hmmm


----------



## greg nr (Jul 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not shutting everything back down after the surge in covid cases reminds me of those old Fram oil filter commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me it was the old repair shop commercial with the guy in a gomer pyle accent saying "ghee boss, I ain't never worked on one of these before"...

I tried to find it, but it alludes me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> For me it was the old repair shop commercial with the guy in a gomer pyle accent saying "ghee boss, I ain't never worked on one of these before"...
> 
> I tried to find it, but it alludes me.


 elu before allu when it's getting away. : )


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> elu before allu when it's getting away. : )


I hate it when I miss the shot too.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I hate it when I miss the shot too.
> 
> View attachment 4612786


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Nah, somewhere there's a gif of the ass end of a buck despairing into the brush, This was a good chuckle and went with it


----------



## greg nr (Jul 2, 2020)

f you spell check. 



Florida breaks daily COVID-19 record with more than 10,000 new cases


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> f you spell check.
> 
> 
> 
> Florida breaks daily COVID-19 record with more than 10,000 new cases


I get you - auto correct makes me say lots of dumb shit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I get you - auto correct makes me say lots of dumb shit.


I blame my stupid ass for all the dumb shit I say. You know I'm talking out my ass most of the time 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I blame my stupid ass for all the dumb shit I say. You know I'm talking out my ass most of the time
> 
> SH420


But it's always cool to have a throwdown to blame it on.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> f you spell check.
> 
> 
> 
> Florida breaks daily COVID-19 record with more than 10,000 new cases


I really need to fire my spell chicken and hire a new one


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 3, 2020)

hello friends,

i have been taking temps daily mostly on the same peeps day in day out.

took over a week for me to be informed , that one of the workers came down with the covid.

he never presented with a temp or illness clearing my check point

i never physically make contact, stand 3 feet away and always wear my ppe when on duty.

keep your guard up boys/girls, it's out out there!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

So which is it? "Must" or "recommends"?

Not that it's even enforceable, but come on already.

Why are there soooo many stupid people in power in this country?

Canada is doing 10X better up there. They have the spirit of cooperation and accept science. We have lies and deflection.

It's fucking embarrassing at this point, not to mention dangerous. We're going to lose another 6 figures worth of people before fall at this rate.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ... always cool to have a throwdown ....


...been a minute since I saw mine, err, heard that.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 3, 2020)

Herman Cain treated for COVID-19 after attending Trump rally


The 74-year-old was hospitalized less than two weeks after attending President Donald Trump's campaign rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma. The statement says Cain was hospitalized Wednesday after he developed "serious" symptoms but he is "awake and alert."




www.pbs.org


----------



## greg nr (Jul 3, 2020)

note - quotes at end not mine.....

*Confirmed coronavirus cases are rising in 40 of 50 states*
Source: *Associated Press*

... All but 10 states are showing an upswing in newly reported cases over the past 14 days, according to data compiled by the volunteer COVID Tracking Project. The outbreaks are most severe in Arizona, Texas and Florida, which together with California have reclosed or otherwise clamped back down on bars, restaurants and movie theaters over the past week or so.

Nebraska and South Dakota were the only states outside the Northeast with a downward trend in cases.
While some of the increases may be explained by expanded testing, other indicators are grim, too, including hospitalizations and positive test rates. Over the past two weeks, the percentage of positive tests has doubled in Georgia, Kansas, Montana, Michigan, Missouri, Tennessee, Mississippi, South Carolina and Ohio. In Nevada, it has tripled. In Idaho, it is five times higher.
...
The U.S. has reported at least 2.7 million cases and more than 128,000 dead, the highest toll in the world. Globally there have been 10.7 million confirmed cases and over 517,000 deaths, according to Johns Hopkins’ count. The true toll is believed to be significantly higher, in part because of limited testing and mild cases that have been missed.

Other countries are also reporting an upswing in cases... India, the world’s second-most populous country with more than 1.3 billion people, has reported nearly 100,000 new cases in the past four days alone.

Read more: https://apnews.com/0468a60b64947879926d2a16e45c00ee

“What we’ve seen is a very disturbing week,” Dr. Anthony Fauci, the government’s top infectious-disease expert, said in a livestream with the American Medical Association.
President Donald Trump on Wednesday seemed confident the virus would soon subside, telling Fox Business: “I think that, at some point, that’s going to sort of just disappear, I hope.”


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4613170
> 
> So which is it? "Must" or "recommends"?
> 
> ...


Based on actions of the current administration I'm going with, must recommend, in sane times it would be a requirement.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

Not making light of the mans condition and I hope he recovers but this is getting out of hand. These guys won't wear a mask and don't think anyone should and they're vocal about it. It's crazy. 


*Trump surrogate Herman Cain hospitalized with coronavirus weeks after attending Tulsa rally*

Cain has frequently downplayed the risk of Covid-19 on social media.

Herman Cain, the former pizza chain executive who ran in the Republican presidential primary in 2012, has been hospitalized with covid-19 less than two weeks after attending President Trump’s campaign rally in Tulsa. 

While it is unclear where Cain contracted the disease or how long he had it, *Cain was among the several thousand attendees at Trump’s Tulsa rally on June 20, most of whom did not wear masks. 





*

Just a couple days ago he said this regarding the 4th of July celebration being held at Mt Rushmore:

*Masks will not be mandatory for the event, which will be attended by President Trump. PEOPLE ARE FED UP!*

People are fed up with the science deniers that are putting the rest of us at risk. We should be in the same shape as other countries with decreasing rates of Covid. Instead we are seeing a massive increase in cases. The rate of infection is worse than it was 2 months ago and just keeps getting worse. Yes people are fed up by those not taking this seriously.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Herman Cain treated for COVID-19 after attending Trump rally
> 
> 
> The 74-year-old was hospitalized less than two weeks after attending President Donald Trump's campaign rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma. The statement says Cain was hospitalized Wednesday after he developed "serious" symptoms but he is "awake and alert."
> ...


I missed your post.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I missed your post.


Thank you, I'd missed it too.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4613372


Blue man groupie.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

He thought the coronavirus was 'a fake crisis.' Then he contracted it.


Brian Hitchens said he thought that the coronavirus "is a fake crisis" that was "blown out of proportion" and "wasn't that serious."




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

Cannabis has many medicinal uses. Curing the Covid-19 isn't one of them. There is no truth to what you heard regarding cannabis and Covid-19. It's just another internet rumor/nonsense.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Cannabis has many medicinal uses. Curing the Covid-19 isn't one of them. There is no truth to what you heard regarding cannabis and Covid-19. It's just another internet rumor/nonsense.


I'm pretty sure marijuana can cure pancreatic cancer. It's happened.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm pretty sure marijuana can cure pancreatic cancer. It's happened.


Cannabis can not cure cancer. People that believe that and forgo treatments that are proven can cost themselves their lives. 


There have been some early clinical trials of cannabinoids in treating cancer in humans and more studies are planned. While the studies so far have shown that cannabinoids can be safe in treating cancer, they do not show that they help control or cure the disease. 





__





Marijuana and Cancer


Learn how marijuana and drugs derived from the marijuana plant can affect cancer-related symptoms.




www.cancer.org


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Cannabis has many medicinal uses. Curing the Covid-19 isn't one of them. There is no truth to what you heard regarding cannabis and Covid-19. It's just another internet rumor/nonsense.











Cannabis Could Help Fight COVID-19 Infection: Canadian Study


But the science hasn’t been peer-reviewed yet.




www.complex.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Cannabis can not cure cancer. People that believe that and forgo treatments that are proven can cost themselves their lives.
> 
> 
> There have been some early clinical trials of cannabinoids in treating cancer in humans and more studies are planned. While the studies so far have shown that cannabinoids can be safe in treating cancer, they do not show that they help control or cure the disease.
> ...


I haven't done the research myself. But if the most knowledgeable guy here promotes it as a cure, then I'm not going to argue with him. I'm pretty sure he knows what he's talking about. He wouldn't make that claim if it wasn't true.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I haven't done the research myself. But if the most knowledgeable guy here promotes it as a cure, then I'm not going to argue with him. I'm pretty sure he knows what he's talking about. He wouldn't make that claim if it wasn't true.
> 
> View attachment 4613416


Tommy had prostate cancer, not pancreatic, and colorectal.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tommy had prostate cancer, not pancreatic, and colorectal.


Ah, I'm just going by his post. So it cures prostate cancer. At least that's a start and one less cancer to worry about. Fingers crossed it will also cure pancreatic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Ah, I'm just going by his post. So it cures prostate cancer. At least that's a start and one less cancer to worry about. Fingers crossed it will also cure pancreatic.


A very overlooked and under regarded medicine is an aggressive protocol of eye of newt . Trust me


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A very overlooked and under regarded medicine is an aggressive protocol of eye of newt . Trust me


I could have sworn it was powdered rhinoceros horn or was that a different illness?


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> eye of newt


Causing newt pirates, arrrg.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Ah, I'm just going by his post. So it cures prostate cancer. At least that's a start and one less cancer to worry about. Fingers crossed it will also cure pancreatic.


If cannabis cured cancer then the tens of thousands of cancer patients currently using it would be cured. Sometimes cancer goes into remission on it's own. That doesn't mean someone that smoked pot had their cancer cured by cannabis.

I've know many cancer survivors that underwent traditional cancer treatments and have now been cancer free for years. If they had just smoked cannabis they would be dead today. 

There are many people that have a mistrust for traditional medicine. I understand that. But I would hate to see someone that believed they could cure their cancer not get proper treatment because they believed they could cure it with cannabis.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2020)

So happy our state opened up!...........fucking place is crawling with out of staters! I'm not leaving the property all Holiday weekend. What's pissing me off the most is we live in this awesome place but right now locals can't use it.........everyone fled the populated spots to populate ours. Before you'd only see locals during the week because on the weekends all the waterfalls, swimming holes, kayking and hiking spots where packed with tourists! It's fucking weekend every day now!

/RANT!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cannabis Could Help Fight COVID-19 Infection: Canadian Study
> 
> 
> But the science hasn’t been peer-reviewed yet.
> ...



"The existing research was performed on artificial 3D models that mimic parts of the body that are impacted by COVID-19, like airways and intestinal tissues. At this point, there’s no way of knowing for sure whether these strains of cannabis that worked on the 3D models in a lab would act the same way on real people."

I highly doubt that the human body is going to be the same as a 3D model in a lab. There's a ton of people getting a ton of money through government grants to study Covid-19 and many are just in it for the money. As soon as I read 3D model that was enough for me.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So happy our state opened up!...........fucking place is crawling with out of staters! I'm not leaving the property all Holiday weekend. What's pissing me off the most is we live in this awesome place but right now locals can't use it.........everyone fled the populated spots to populate ours. Before you'd only see locals during the week because on the weekends all the waterfalls, swimming holes, kayking and hiking spots where packed with tourists! It's fucking weekend every day now!
> 
> /RANT!


Your state just opened up? It may very well shut back down in the future.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 3, 2020)

This store sells vintage items in Phoenix.











Shocking 'masks required' sign at Arizona shop aims to shame customers


An Arizona vintage store owner was frustrated that some patrons were not following the city's mask order, so she posted a sign that may shock some.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A very overlooked and under regarded medicine is an aggressive protocol of eye of newt . Trust me


Wtf , dude?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Your state just opened up? It may very well shut back down in the future.


We'll see....we are still one of the better states. And like me no locals want to hang around with out of staters. Most will go back on monday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I could have sworn it was powdered rhinoceros horn or was that a different illness?


Different, that's for pepping up the pecker, sworn by 3 billion Chinese


----------



## greg nr (Jul 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Cannabis has many medicinal uses. Curing the Covid-19 isn't one of them. There is no truth to what you heard regarding cannabis and Covid-19. It's just another internet rumor/nonsense.


Not cannabis, CBD. And it is much more than an internet rumor, both Canadian and European scientists are conducting studies into its efficacy. It seems CBD attaches to the same receptors that the bug that causes covid does. It's still preliminary, but more promising than how you describe it. THC on the other hand, is contra indicated. It seems to make your immune system less effective against the virus.

Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Not cannabis, CBD. And it is much more than an internet rumor, both Canadian and European scientists are conducting studies into its efficacy. It seems CBD attaches to the same receptors that the bug that causes covid does. It's still preliminary, but more promising than how you describe it. THC on the other hand, is contra indicated. It seems to make your immune system less effective against the virus.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Put what in my pipe? That study doesn't prove anything.

They got $1.1 billion CAD to do a study using 3d models. The study wasn't performed on human patients or even a lab rat but a damn 3d model. And then all they can say is "may help", and "warrant further investigation". But they got $1.1 billion CAD from the Canadian government. As I said before. It's all about getting government money.

When they have finished their studies and published the results then I'll take another look. Until then it's just a study. 

Study results indicated hemp extracts high in *CBD may help* block proteins that provide a “gateway” for COVID-19 to enter host cells. 

“*Our initial findings warrant further investigation but it’s possible* that medical cannabis products could become a safe adjunct therapy for the treatment of COVID-19,” Dr. Kovalchuk added. 

Pathway Rx has actively been seeking funding and partners for more research into cannabinoid-based formulations to treat *coronavirus*. *The company recently secured $1.1 billion CAD from the Canadian government* to support scientific initiatives related to COVID-19.









Canadian Cannabis Research Study Shows CBD Could Help Treat COVID-19


LETHBRIDGE, Alberta – Researchers at the University of Lethbridge (ULeth), located in Alberta, Canada, r




mgretailer.com






I'm more inclined to go with the Israeli's on this and their research that CBD can help with steroid treatment but CBD alone is not a cure. 

*Israeli startup Stero Therapeutics says cannabis component could enhance steroid treatment or enable reduced steroid dosage to avoid negative effects.*

Stero aims to determine if CBD, the non-psychoactive component in cannabis, can enhance the effect of corticosteroids — the first line of treatment for autoimmune illnesses like inflammatory bowel disease and lupus — or enable reducing steroid dosage while maintaining or improving its therapeutic effects. 









CBD may improve steroid therapy in autoimmune, Covid-19 patients - ISRAEL21c


Israeli startup Stero Therapeutics says cannabis component could enhance steroid treatment or enable reduced steroid dosage to avoid negative effects.




www.israel21c.org


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

I found a bat quarter today.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tommy had prostate cancer, not pancreatic, and colorectal.


Yes rectal and prostate cancer.




pabloesqobar said:


> Ah, I'm just going by his post. So it cures prostate cancer. At least that's a start and one less cancer to worry about. Fingers crossed it will also cure pancreatic.


Tommy Cong did have cancer and he did self medicate with marijuana but he also underwent chemotherapy and traditional treatments. 

Chong, 77, said his cancer, which he described as "in stage one," will be treated with chemo and radiation -- and, unsurprisingly, marijuana, in the form of suppositories.









Tommy Chong Discusses His Cancer Treatment







abcnews.go.com






My medical team removed the tumor almost immediately after discovering it. I underwent radiation for about a month, and then had surgery. I found that UCLA is really the best place to be treated: the best surgeons, the best care and the best attitude. For about a year, I was on chemo pills, 20 days on and then a week off. It was a short struggle – a short bump in the road for me.









Colorectal Cancer: Tommy Chong talks colorectal cancer, colostomy bags and the healing power of humor » UCLA Health Connect


Tommy Chong has had many identities in his decades-long career: comedian (he’s half of the Grammy Award-winning comedy duo Cheech [...]




connect.uclahealth.org


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Yes rectal and prostate cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is getting confusing and scientific now. Are you suggesting people can't cure their prostate cancer with marijuana?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> This is getting confusing and scientific now. Are you suggesting people can't cure their prostate cancer with marijuana?


Yes, he stated himself that he underwent traditional cancer treatments including chemotherapy.

Tommy Chong has been smoking marijuana for most of his life. If it cured cancer then wouldn't it cave prevented it to begin with? Chong himself


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Yes, he stated himself that he underwent traditional cancer treatments including chemotherapy.
> 
> Tommy Chong has been smoking marijuana for most of his life. If it cured cancer then wouldn't it cave prevented it to begin with? Chong himself


I gotta tell ya, I'm hesitant to disbelieve someone as knowledgeable and informed as the gentleman who posted that claim and happens to run this joint. He's not someone to make unfounded claims or exaggerate. That would be irresponsible and not something he would do.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I gotta tell ya, I'm hesitant to disbelieve someone as knowledgeable and informed as the gentleman who posted that claim and happens to run this joint. He's not someone to make unfounded claims or exaggerate. That would be irresponsible and not something he would do.


Prostate and pancreatic cancers are two different worlds. I would read the links from Tommy's treatment regimen and make my determination from that. There is no definitive study that states CBD cures cancer.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I gotta tell ya, I'm hesitant to disbelieve someone as knowledgeable and informed as the gentleman who posted that claim and happens to run this joint. He's not someone to make unfounded claims or exaggerate. That would be irresponsible and not something he would do.


Did you read the links I posted? You can read what he said about his cancer treatment in interviews yourself.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A very overlooked and under regarded medicine is an aggressive protocol of eye of newt . Trust me


Can I save by buying bone-in newt and trimming it myself?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4613521
> I found a bat quarter today.


Don’t catch the Coinvid-25


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Can I save by buying bone-in newt and trimming it myself?


Cheaper by the ounce, but a lot of waste, unless you use the rest for newt burger.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4613521
> I found a bat quarter today.


Whatever you do DO NOT drop that in your soup!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I gotta tell ya, I'm hesitant to disbelieve someone as knowledgeable and informed as the gentleman who posted that claim and happens to run this joint. He's not someone to make unfounded claims or exaggerate. That would be irresponsible and not something he would do.


you seem pleasant as ever, pikachu!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't blame any country for refusing to allow Americans across their borders. Most countries have things under control and decreasing while Covid is increasing at an alarming rate across the United States. It makes perfect sense to deny entry to people from a country with out of control Covid.

It's embarrassing as an American to see the pathetic response we've had. 

*Americans on private jet denied entry to Sardinia *

The private jet — which took off from Colorado with 11 would-be holidaymakers on board — arrived in Cagliari airport on Wednesday morning, according to the Cagliari Police spokesperson.









Americans on private jet denied entry to Sardinia - KEYT | KCOY


Five Americans who flew by private jet to the Mediterranean island of Sardinia were refused entry to Italy on Wednesday due to new EU travel restrictions on countries with high coronavirus infection rates, police told CNN. The private jet — which took off from Colorado with 11 would-be...



keyt.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Put what in my pipe? That study doesn't prove anything.
> 
> They got $1.1 billion CAD to do a study using 3d models. The study wasn't performed on human patients or even a lab rat but a damn 3d model. And then all they can say is "may help", and "warrant further investigation". But they got $1.1 billion CAD from the Canadian government. As I said before. It's all about getting government money.
> 
> ...


You are too funny. I suppose you are in the bleach and chloriquin crowd. That is the language actual scientists use. The ones who don't want to make claims not yet peer reviewed or backed by completed studies. But it is way beyond internet rumor. Is it a peer reviewed treatment? No, of course not. But it is how science gets there.

So put your political agenda in a pipe and blow it.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> ...


Not nearly as newtritious


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cheaper by the ounce, but a lot of waste, unless you use the rest for newt burger.


Ever wonder what goes into a fig newton?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> Ever wonder what goes into a fig newton?


Bugs









Fresh Figs, and Bugs?







www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strictly Pig Newtons for me


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

Kimberly Guilfoyle, Top Fund-Raising Official for Trump Campaign, Tests Positive for Coronavirus (Published 2020)


She is the third person in proximity of President Trump known to have contracted the virus.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Kimberly Guilfoyle, Top Fund-Raising Official for Trump Campaign, Tests Positive for Coronavirus (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> She is the third person in proximity of President Trump known to have contracted the virus.
> ...


I believe she is boinking one of the Trump boys


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god they don't charge us extra for the protein!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I believe she is boinking one of the Trump boys


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god they don't charge us extra for the protein!


Not gonna say it.....nope.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not gonna say it.....nope.


You don't want cream with your figs?


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You don't want cream with your figs?


Root balm.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> You are too funny. I suppose you are in the bleach and chloriquin crowd. That is the language actual scientists use. The ones who don't want to make claims not yet peer reviewed or backed by completed studies. But it is way beyond internet rumor. Is it a peer reviewed treatment? No, of course not. But it is how science gets there.
> 
> So put your political agenda in a pipe and blow it.....


What political agenda was in my post? As far as the bleach and other nonsense I was embarrassed by that nonsense when the moron said it. 

If you read the results of what they call a study they have nothing to say other than "It May" and "Warrants more investigation". 

The study was conducted by a company in Canada called Pathway RX that obviously has ties to the Canadian government and obtained a grant for $1.1 billion CAD. They used strains that are licensed by their partner Sundial Growers which is a publicly traded company. If there is anything political it's these guys lobbying the Canadian government for grant money.

"The extracts of our most successful and novel high CBD C. sativa lines, pending further investigation, may become a useful and safe addition to the treatment of COVID-19 as an adjunct therapy."

They already have licensed strains they're using. It's big money moving in and licensing cannabis for medical products. People talk about Monsanto these guys are doing the same things. 

Never let a crisis go to waste. Half the scientists in the world are hiring grant writers to try and cash in on all the money governments are throwing out.









In Search of Preventative Strategies: Novel Anti-Inflammatory High-CBD Cannabis Sativa Extracts Modulate ACE2 Expression in COVID-19 Gateway Tissues


With the rapidly growing pandemic of COVID-19 caused by the new and challenging to treat zoonotic SARS-CoV2 coronavirus, there is an urgent need for new therapies and prevention strategies that can help curtail disease spread and reduce mortality. Inhibition of viral entry and thereby spread...




www.preprints.org





I never said CBD wouldn't be one of many tools in treating Covid-19. Did you even bother to read the link I posted to the Israeli company Stero? They are studying using CBD in combination with other treatments using actual patients. That seems like a more legitimate path than these guys doing studies with artificial 3D models after getting $1.1 billion CAD to fund their study and pay themselves a big salary. 

I don't know where you came up with I had a political agenda with my post and was in the bleach crowd but you're so far off base it's ridiculous. Yeah, I believe the earth is flat, only 10,000 years old, and when I see chemtrails in the sky I run inside and hide under my tinfoil blanket.

I believe that their study will not bear any work of significant value but hey, they get to keep that $1.1 billion CAD. If you can't see that it's about the money...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> Ever wonder what goes into a fig newton?



No. I would never eat one because I've worked in food manufacturing before. I've seen so much disgusting stuff. There's a reason I don't eat processed food.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

Why are these idiots holding rallies that attract anti-mask morons?

The US Secret Service was forced to urge Mike Pence’s office to delay a trip to Arizona as agents were falling ill with coronavirus amid a nationwide spike in cases, according to a new report.

Mr Pence was scheduled to travel from Washington to Phoenix on Tuesday, the _Washington Post_ reported, but scaled back his trip after a *Secret Service agent contracted the novel virus and several others began exhibiting symptoms associated with Covid-19.*










Secret Service 'urged' Pence to delay Arizona trip as agents caught coronavirus and cases kept spiking


Vice president delayed trip so sick agents can be swapped with healthy ones as criticism mounts over White House travel




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DCcan (Jul 4, 2020)

.


Singlemalt said:


> I believe she is boinking one of the Trump boys


A couple grams of coke and a hundred dollar bill, I don't think it takes more than that for her undivided attention.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey!

Can you guys up to the north come down and show the idiots down here in the United States how to shut this virus down? 

I'm ashamed to ask for help but we don't seem to have the means to get this crap under control on our own with our current leadership.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Hey!
> 
> Can you guys up to the north come down and show the idiots down here in the United States how to shut this virus down?
> 
> I'm ashamed to ask for help but we don't seem to have the means to get this crap under control on our own with our current leadership.


Sadly knowledge isn't the problem, being allowed to exercise that knowledge is. Why is the CDC virtually silent? We have the top epidemiologists in the world benched. Pandemics are as old as civilization. We know what to do. We've done it before, so why not now?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2020)

xtsho said:


> What political agenda was in my post? As far as the bleach and other nonsense I was embarrassed by that nonsense when the moron said it.
> 
> If you read the results of what they call a study they have nothing to say other than "It May" and "Warrants more investigation".
> 
> ...


“hiring grant writers”?
None of the university scientists with whom I’ve come in contact hired anybody to write grant proposals to NSF.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “hiring grant writers”?
> None of the university scientists with whom I’ve come in contact *hired anybody to write grant proposals to NSF.*


To me the interesting point in that is the use of computer models. In chemistry they use 3D supported by AI modeling in labs for molecular modeling and as massive parallel arrays become cheaper and more available I believe most animal and human testing will move to computerized models. It's just dialing in the models accuracy.

As for paid grant writers I've seen them and they make good sense. Why not use people who have a special gift at that type of writing and are familiar with the intended audience.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2020)

With each day that passes… I think strapping myself to a rocket and blasting off to Mars sounds like a goddamn good idea.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> With each day that passes… I think strapping myself to a rocket and blasting off to Mars sounds like a goddamn good idea.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 4, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Hey!
> 
> Can you guys up to the north come down and show the idiots down here in the United States how to shut this virus down?
> 
> I'm ashamed to ask for help but we don't seem to have the means to get this crap under control on our own with our current leadership.


Remove politics from science. Problem solved.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Remove politics from science. Problem solved.


As long as science is run by people, that is impossible. Politics are a basic component of human activity.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 4, 2020)

Hard science facts “are” regardless of politics


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2020)

Science is very expensive; the big money to fund is government and big corps, and both have vested interests. Politics will never be removed from science


----------



## DCcan (Jul 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> . Why is the CDC virtually silent? We have the top epidemiologists in the world benched. Pandemics are as old as civilization. We know what to do. We've done it before, so why not now?


The CDC released updated chart, White House says get get to work , ya bums.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Science is very expensive; the big money to fund is government and big corps, and both have vested interests. Politics will never be removed from science


Thank you for the succinct clarity. It's so true. It's also what made science in academics so much fun. They had the best toys


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you for the succinct clarity. It's so true. It's also what made science in academics so much fun. They had the best toys


Yep, it was political in my day too, just not as crass and blatant as these days.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Science is very expensive; the big money to fund is government and big corps, and both have vested interests. Politics will never be removed from science


Yes. That's why if Batman was poor he'd be fighting crime with a Huffy. And not a badass bridge jumper.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, it was political in my day too, just not as crass and blatant as these days.


The good ole days, when the grifters had a modicum of decorum.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Science is very expensive; the big money to fund is government and big corps, and both have vested interests. Politics will never be removed from science


Okay.

Question was about why the US response to the Virus has lagged so far behind the Canadian one. I was making a general answer, if you want specifics:

We haven't made basic safety precautions A FUCKING POLITICAL ISSUE. We don't have a leader who pisses all over the recommendations of the people best qualified to formulate a strategy and who is increasing hatred and division when the country needs unity more than it ever has. 
We don't have high ranking officials saying that if the science makes Trump look bad, we have to suppress the science, as Rand has said.

Is that a more clear response?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2020)

yeah much better


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> With each day that passes… I think strapping myself to a rocket and blasting off to Mars sounds like a goddamn good idea.


Be careful out there ... don't bring back any stowaways.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “hiring grant writers”?
> None of the university scientists with whom I’ve come in contact hired anybody to write grant proposals to NSF.


This isn't a University. It's for profit companies with one publicly traded.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Okay.
> 
> Question was about why the US response to the Virus has lagged so far behind the Canadian one. I was making a general answer, if you want specifics:
> 
> ...


If you don't like America then get the fuck ou……… oh wait, never mind.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2020)

This is the same thing that happened in Italy when they told people to just die at home because they had no room to treat them......

*2 Texas counties urge residents to shelter in place as hospitals reach capacity*

Hospitals in at least two Texas counties are at full capacity heading into the Fourth of July holiday weekend, with county judges urging residents to shelter in place.








2 Texas counties urge residents to shelter in place as hospitals reach capacity


Hospitals in at least two Texas counties are at full capacity heading into the Fourth of July holiday weekend, with county judges urging residents to shelter in place.




www.cnn.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 4, 2020)

Don't blame me. I'm from MA. We are actually on the decline wrt infections and hospitalizations.





xtsho said:


> Hey!
> 
> Can you guys up to the north come down and show the idiots down here in the United States how to shut this virus down?
> 
> I'm ashamed to ask for help but we don't seem to have the means to get this crap under control on our own with our current leadership.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 4, 2020)

*2 Texas counties urge residents to DIE in place as hospitals reach capacity

fify*




doublejj said:


> This is the same thing that happened in Italy when they told people to just die at home because they had no room to treat them......
> 
> *2 Texas counties urge residents to shelter in place as hospitals reach capacity*
> 
> ...


----------



## greg nr (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh, and florida man has another infection case record on his hands today.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 4, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> I don't believe that's possible with the current administration.











Massachusetts is an exception to America's coronavirus failure


Containment is possible with competent government and public buy-in



theweek.com


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2020)

*British Pubs Will Require Drinkers to Register to Buy a Pint*
new guidelines requiring watering holes to collect the name and contact details of everyone who enters. 









British Pubs Will Require Drinkers to Register to Buy a Pint


The COVID-19-related reopening measure, which goes into effect on July 4, is already being used in places like New Zealand.




www.foodandwine.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2020)

looks like Mexico might just want to build that wall after all... 
*Mexico closes border in Arizona as coronavirus cases in both countries surge
*








Mexico closes border in Arizona as coronavirus cases in both countries surge


The Northern Mexican state of Sonora — which borders Arizona and a small portion of New Mexico — is toughening border restrictions this weekend as both regions experience a surge in coronavirus cas…




thehill.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> This is the same thing that happened in Italy when they told people to just *die at home* because they had no room to treat them......
> 
> *2 Texas counties urge residents to shelter in place as hospitals reach capacity*
> 
> ...


They are ratcheting down on stay at home orders. No one is being asked to stay at home if they are ill. We still have capacity to care for the sick we merely need to move patients. This is from your article:

"Judge Eloy Vera said there have been 18 deaths in Starr County due to Covid-19 and *two severely ill patients had to be flown out of the area *for treatment. One of the patients was taken to San Antonio and the other to Dallas, the judge"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

**


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 4, 2020)

Ghisaline Maxwell AND Donnie jr gf both have covid?! lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They are ratcheting down on stay at home orders. No one is being asked to stay at home if they are ill. We still have capacity to care for the sick we merely need to move patients. This is from your article:
> 
> "Judge Eloy Vera said there have been 18 deaths in Starr County due to Covid-19 and *two severely ill patients had to be flown out of the area *for treatment. One of the patients was taken to San Antonio and the other to Dallas, the judge"


They told us last night in the news to stay home, and if were to go somewhere masks are mandatory now....boy talk bout cabin fever....

Only cool thing is tonight is the eclipse we will see....hopefully


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> I'm not sure how that State accomplished this. Pretty sure the current administration is actively preventing this from happening.


It's the @Indagrow effect. Where he goes good things follow.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They are ratcheting down on stay at home orders. No one is being asked to stay at home if they are ill. We still have capacity to care for the sick we merely need to move patients. This is from your article:
> 
> "Judge Eloy Vera said there have been 18 deaths in Starr County due to Covid-19 and *two severely ill patients had to be flown out of the area *for treatment. One of the patients was taken to San Antonio and the other to Dallas, the judge"


given the current rate of transmission, how long do you think that's going last?
*Texas sees highest number of coronavirus cases recorded since start of pandemic*
*Statewide cases now up to 191,790.*








Texas sees highest number of coronavirus cases recorded since start of pandemic


Texas reported its largest daily rise in confirmed COVID-19 cases with 8,258 on Saturday, following a facial mask mandate from Gov. Greg Abbott.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2020)

*Anti-mask protesters holding demonstration in downtown Austin Saturday*








Anti-mask protesters holding demonstration in downtown Austin Saturday


A group is planning to hold a “Shed the Mask, Don the Flag” protest Saturday.




www.kxan.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> the eclipse we will see.


It's a prenumbral eclipse, more like a dimming than a "real" eclipse.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's a prenuptial eclipse, more like a divorce than a "real" eclipse.


Can’t resist


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> given the current rate of transmission, *how long do you think that's going last*?
> *Texas sees highest number of coronavirus cases recorded since start of pandemic*
> *Statewide cases now up to 191,790.*
> 
> ...


As long as it has to. 

The National Guard will pop up field hospitals as they are currently doing in Austin








Austin Convention Center being prepped as field hospital, former Travis County judge says


Sarah Eckhardt said the convention center will only be utilized when local hospitals say it's necessary.




www.kvue.com





New York at its worst didn't exhaust it's capacity. I seriously doubt TX will. Especially now that we have new treatment tools in the arsenal. What you aren't mentioning or possibly are not aware of is we've flipped the stats in terms of treatment and now if you go into ICU on a ventilator you are more likely than not to make it out alive. This is a quote from mid June

"At the Parkland ICU, they’ve got it down to 25%, which is remarkable. And they ascribe that to increased practice and tremendous proficiency of our ICU nursing teams." 








Cases Up, Deaths Down; What’s Going On With COVID-19 in Texas?







www.texmed.org





The stats are even better today. Going into diversion, or surge, is common and not a death sentence.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's a prenumbral eclipse, more like a dimming than a "real" eclipse.


True, just cool to watch and it's better than the tv...least I am outside....this shit sux


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> As long as it has to.
> 
> The National Guard will pop up field hospitals as they are currently doing in Austin
> 
> ...


Yep, and bases down here are on stand by now


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2020)

*No screaming, no high-fives and haunted house ghosts will scare victims from a safe distance: Japanese funfairs release rules for the coronavirus era*




No screaming on the roller coaster, socially distant spooks in the haunted house and please refrain from high-fiving your favourite superhero: welcome to Japanese amusement parks in the coronavirus era. 









No screaming: Japanese funfairs release rules for the coronavirus era


As Japan's funfairs and amusement parks begin to slowly reopen, a group of park operators have released joint guidelines on how to operate safely under the threat of the virus.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ghisaline Maxwell AND Donnie jr gf both have covid?! lol


Let me guess, they contracted it from a 10th grader?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> British Pubs Will Require Drinkers to Register to Buy a Pint





doublejj said:


> Mexico closes border in Arizona


Sure is looking like the Apocalypse, even Trump's Garden of Statues with Zorro, Billy Graham and Huckleberry Hound isn't as crazy as those things.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4614935


I have had no trouble with struggling to breathe with the mask or girl.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Huckleberry Hound


His people contacted the White House and told them they need to remove the statue because they are not authorized to use his likeness.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2020)

Oregon got on top of Covid early and it paid off. States that are similar or significantly less in population that didn't lock down and kept bars and restaurants open until things got out of hand haven't fared as well. 

"Oregon Gov. Kate Brown told residents on *March 20* to stay home, calling the directive "both an order and a public awareness campaign."

"I am directing Oregonians tonight to stay home to stay healthy. Social distancing done well and done early can save lives," Brown said in a press conference.

Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler said on Twitter: "This is not a lockdown. This is a 'stay at home unless it’s absolutely necessary to go out' order.""


Mississippi population 2.976 million 30,674 cases 1107 deaths

Louisiana population 4.649 million 63,397 cases 3278 deaths

Oregon population 4.218 million 9937 cases 216 deaths


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2020)

More Oregonians catching coronavirus because the virus is spreading more, not just because of increased testing


The positive test rate has climbed from 1.6% to 4.1% since Oregon started reopening May 15.




www.google.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2020)

Oregon reports record 375 new cases of COVID-19; first Klamath County death - KTVZ


The Oregon Health Authority reported 375 new COVID-19 cases Thursday, eclipsing the old daily record by nearly 100, while Klamath County's first reported death raised the state's death toll to 209.




ktvz.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> More Oregonians catching coronavirus because the virus is spreading more, not just because of increased testing
> 
> 
> The positive test rate has climbed from 1.6% to 4.1% since Oregon started reopening May 15.
> ...


Yeah but it's rising higher all over the country. Oregon is still doing much better than most states. 

It doesn't help that these jerks wearing a badge basically flaunt the Governors orders. I would have refused service and the cop should be fired and the rest demoted and sent over to the motor pool to wash squad cars and clean up the puke in the backseats from drunks that were arrested. Kate Brown is the guys boss. Saying F--- your boss will get you fired anywhere unless you a cop.

“Governor Brown has no authority to take our civil liberties. We aren’t going to wear masks,” the trooper allegedly said"
“He said, ‘F--- Kate Brown,’” Boss recalled.









Oregon State Police don’t wear coronavirus masks while patronizing coffee shop, despite governor’s order


Three other law enforcement officers entered the business moments later and also refused a request to wear masks, a worker said. He said he felt compelled to fulfill their drink orders because they were in uniform, even though he said he had sent other patrons away earlier for not wearing masks.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Oregon got on top of Covid early and it paid off. States that are similar or significantly less in population that didn't lock down and kept bars and restaurants open until things got out of hand haven't fared as well.
> 
> "Oregon Gov. Kate Brown told residents on *March 20* to stay home, calling the directive "both an order and a public awareness campaign."
> 
> ...


Oregon is not even in the top 10


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Oregon reports record 375 new cases of COVID-19; first Klamath County death - KTVZ
> 
> 
> The Oregon Health Authority reported 375 new COVID-19 cases Thursday, eclipsing the old daily record by nearly 100, while Klamath County's first reported death raised the state's death toll to 209.
> ...



The biggest rise in cases 88 is in Umatilla county where everyone's anti-mask because it's my right morons. Umatilla county has a population of 77,950 while Multnomah county which includes Portland has a population of 812,855 but less cases at 64. The eastern part of the state is full of flat earthers, climate change deniers and MAGA hats. 

No shoes
No shirt
No service 

Needs to be amended to include:

No mask


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2020)

Look at the surface area of these 2 states. Is it *possible based on the geographics and other factors one State fares better than another regardless?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The biggest rise in cases 88 is in Umatilla county where everyone's anti-mask because it's my right morons. Umatilla county has a population of 77,950 while Multnomah county which includes Portland has a population of 812,855 but less cases at 64. The eastern part of the state is full of flat earthers, climate change deniers and MAGA hats.
> 
> No shoes
> No shirt
> ...


It's political. Never mind.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> It's political. Never mind.


Of course it's political when you have supporters that take their lead from a moron and put their lives at risk with a show of defiance to not wear a mask to support him. A man that called Covid a Democrat hoax and who's followers still believe that nonsense. It was made political by the moron.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Of course it's political when you have supporters that take their lead from a moron and put their lives at risk with a show of defiance to not wear a mask to support him. A man that called Covid a Democrat hoax and who's followers still believe that nonsense. It was made political by the moron.


Ok. The same fine folks who elected Democrat governors in both Oregon and Louisiana. There couldn't be any other reason for infections other than political affiliation. You're right.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2020)

And


xtsho said:


>


AMERICAN EXCEPTIONALISM ROCKS ON


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Ok. The same fine folks who elected Democrat governors in both Oregon and Louisiana. There couldn't be any other reason for infections other than political affiliation. You're right.


Louisiana is different than Oregon. The governor does not have as much power. Louisiana has a Lt Governor as well. It's a red state. Making a comparison based on the fact the the Governor is a Democrat is ridiculous. The two states are completely different. In Oregon the majority of people followed the Governors stay at home order, practiced social distancing, and wore masks. In Louisiana if the Governor had made the same order at the same time as Oregon did nobody would have followed it. Instead they would have just listened to the moron, believed Covid was a hoax or was just going to disappear while loading a syringe with bleach or snorting Lysol.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2020)

Louisiana had Mardi Gras.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> The same fine folks who elected Democrat governors in both Oregon and Louisiana.


California is the same, just because the governor is a Democrat does not mean everyone is. The whining about "I have my constitutional rights" is becoming a mantra. HOWEVER the CDC can limit those rights during a pandemic. The "constitutional experts" don't realize that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> California is the same, just because the governor is a Democrat does not mean everyone is. The whining about "I have my constitutional rights" is becoming a mantra. HOWEVER the CDC can limit those rights during a pandemic. The "constitutional experts" don't realize that.


I divide the state into “Cali” which is the TV California and is a solidly blue area. The rest of the state “Fornia” is ime Utah-level conservative.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> California is the same, just because the governor is a Democrat does not mean everyone is. The whining about "I have my constitutional rights" is becoming a mantra. HOWEVER the CDC can limit those rights during a pandemic. The "constitutional experts" don't realize that.


I live in San Diego. I know. State legislature has a Democrat super majority. But it's apparent there is only one factor anyone here will consider to explain the rise or fall of infections: Which political party do you support. Period. 

Let me know the politics of those dead and infected so I know whether to gloat or be sad.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I live in San Diego. I know. State legislature has a Democrat super majority. But it's apparent there is only one factor anyone here will consider to explain the rise or fall of infections: Which political party do you support. Period.
> 
> Let me know the politics of those dead and infected so I know whether to gloat or be sad.


I don't believe "everyone" blames just politics, however ignoring the recommendations to wear a mask and social distance seems to be supported by the "leader" of this country.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I live in San Diego. I know. State legislature has a Democrat super majority. But it's apparent there is only one factor anyone here will consider to explain the rise or fall of infections: Which political party do you support. Period.
> 
> Let me know the politics of those dead and infected so I know whether to gloat or be sad.











Mutated coronavirus shows significant boost in infectivity






www.scripps.edu


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't believe "everyone" blames just politics, however ignoring the recommendations to wear a mask and social distance seems to be supported by the "leader" of this country.


Any other Republican or Democratic administration in the time of potential pandemic unleashes the CDC and steps back. A normal politician doesn't want to wear the death rate and unleashing our massive public health system insulates them to some degree. This wasn't the usual political reaction. The usual reaction was obstructed.

IMO this isn't a Republican or Democratic issue, this is a malignant narcissist issue.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Any other Republican or Democratic administration in the time of potential pandemic unleashes the CDC and steps back. A normal politician doesn't want to wear the death rate and unleashing our massive public health system insulates them to some degree. This wasn't the usual political reaction. The usual reaction was obstructed.
> 
> IMO this isn't a Republican or Democratic issue, this is a malignant narcissist issue.


Well said...


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> narcissist


They need to slow down testing so he doesn't "look bad".


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> "look bad".


He already does, and it's on a global scale now...


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> He already does, and it's on a global scale now...


That's what adds to the irony.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Any other Republican or Democratic administration in the time of potential pandemic unleashes the CDC and steps back. A normal politician doesn't want to wear the death rate and unleashing our massive public health system insulates them to some degree. This wasn't the usual political reaction. The usual reaction was obstructed.
> 
> IMO this isn't a Republican or Democratic issue, this is a malignant narcissist issue.


If you're unaware of what the unleashed CDC did at the inception of this pandemic and the incalculable harm it caused, along with its published views regarding the efficacy of masks . . . well, yeah, perhaps it is a malignant narcissist issue.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> unleashed CDC


Enlighten me...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2020)

At the beginning, there weren't enough masks and they didn't want the common people buying them.

So there's that. Now they sell them everywhere. 

The CDC made some mistakes early with testing too. But I'd still trust them before scoundrel politicians who obviously lie to create a mixed message narrative trying to appeal to a base of deniers.

It's not 1963 when you could trust what came out of DC and presidents got 70% approval ratings when things were going well.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> If you're unaware of what the unleashed CDC did at the inception of this pandemic and the incalculable harm it caused, along with its published views regarding the efficacy of masks . . . well, yeah, perhaps it is a malignant narcissist issue.


I'm very aware. 

The CDC wanted respirators reserved for professionals and fabric masks worn without education can be harmful. I'm also aware of the testing issues. However the CDC fixed the testing issue, months ago. So why is testing still so slow? Why don't we have adequate PPE for everyone? Why don't we have educational spots on TV instructing people how to properly use fabric masks and why wasn't the DPA used to support adequate respirators for everyone, or at least sanitary disposable masks.

Like other first world nations why don't we have something like this?


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm very aware.
> 
> The CDC wanted respirators reserved for professionals and fabric masks worn without education can be harmful. I'm also aware of the testing issues. However the CDC fixed the testing issue, months ago. So why is testing still so slow? Why don't we have adequate PPE for everyone? Why don't we have educational spots on TV instructing people how to properly use fabric masks and why wasn't the DPA used to support adequate respirators for everyone, or at least sanitary disposable masks.
> 
> ...


Perhaps throwing out the 68 page "What to do in case of a pandemic" manual handed down from the previous administration wasn't a good idea.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2020)

trump and Bannon wanted to destroy everything and everyone who actually carried out needed government functions. That includes pandemic response people. So here we are with a political ideology based on right wing extremism and psuedoChristian cult. Total collapse of competence, responsibility and most important the intentional murder of truth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump and Bannon wanted to destroy everything and everyone who actually carried out needed government functions. That includes pandemic response people. So here we are with a political ideology based on right wing extremism and psuedoChristian cult. Total collapse of competence, responsibility *and most important the intentional murder of truth.*


Truth decay by calling everything fake news.

It's pathetic.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Perhaps throwing out the 68 page "What to do in case of a pandemic" manual handed down from the previous administration wasn't a good idea.


In the public health sector 68 pages is the table of contents LOL


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Enlighten me...


If you don't know by now . . . this is not the place to seek objective information.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> If you don't know by now . . . this is not the place to seek objective information.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 6, 2020)

People aren't stupid? This seems to disprove that notion. Covid "parties being held by church groups... Parents following trumps advice over medical professionals. Children dying. How many of these aren't we hearing about? Does that sound like people aren't stupid?

*Florida teen dies after conspiracy theorist mom takes her to church ‘COVID party’ and tries to treat her with Trump-approved drug: report*










Florida teen dies after conspiracy theorist mom takes her to church event and tries to treat her with Trump-approved drug: report


A Florida mother allegedly took her high-risk teenage daughter to a youth group event at their church, tried treating the girl at home with unproven drugs when she got sick -- and then hailed her as a patriot after she died.Carsyn Davis died June 23, two days after her 17th birthday, after she...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4616134


?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> ?


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4616200


SO, my IQ wasn't high enough to pull that out my ass?  lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> SO, my IQ wasn't high enough to pull that out my ass?  lol


If your IQ were beyond the three-sigma line, you’d’a found a way to pull it from someone else’s ass. Ass pull QEDs are painful. I still limp on rainy days.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> ?


Bell curve sigma distribution


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2020)

Earlier discussion speculated on how intelligent and unintelligent the mass of people are; the curve illustrates the distribution, it also illustrates the distribution roughly on how political people used to be. Interestingly, if looked at in the political sense as one goes further to either side, it decreases the relevance of where one falls on the intelligence curve.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> SO, my IQ wasn't high enough to pull that out my ass?  lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Earlier discussion speculated on how intelligent and unintelligent the mass of people are; the curve illustrates the distribution, it also illustrates the distribution roughly on how political people used to be. Interestingly, if looked at in the political sense as one goes further to either side, it decreases the relevance of where one falls on the intelligence curve.


I like turtles.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like turtles.


I'm just gonna sit here and look pretty.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

We have Box Turtles in our yard all summer, like to watch them graze


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like turtles.




SH420


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 7, 2020)

_today the United States has the dubious honor of reporting 25 percent of the world’s COVID-19 cases when we represent just four percent of the world’s population. 









Trump's failed COVID response: Managing a pandemic isn't a states' rights issue


Public health professionals can tell you, now is the time for consistent, truthful communication about how we can beat the virus.




thehill.com




_


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

Criminal Negligence of trump and all Republican Senators and governors.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 7, 2020)

*Florida, Texas post daily COVID-19 records as 'positivity' rates climb*

Steve Gorman, Christine Chan

(Reuters) - Florida and Texas, two states that have emerged as the latest hot spots of the U.S. coronavirus outbreak, both reported record daily increases in confirmed COVID-19 cases on Saturday - with nearly 20,000 additional infections combined.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 7, 2020)

*Coronavirus Can Spread In The Air 'Beyond Any Reasonable Doubt,' Over 200 Scientists Tell The World Health Organization*
Source: *Associated Press*

(3 hrs ago). LONDON (AP) — More than 200 scientists have called for the World Health Organization and others to acknowledge that the coronavirus can spread in the air — a change that could alter some of the current measures being taken to stop the pandemic. In a letter published this week in the journal Clinical Infectious Diseases, two scientists from Australia and the U.S. wrote that studies have shown “beyond any reasonable doubt that viruses are released during exhalation, talking and coughing in microdroplets small enough to remain aloft in the air.”

That means people in certain indoor conditions could be at greater risk of being infected than was previously thought. The WHO has long maintained that COVID-19 is spread via larger respiratory droplets, most often when people cough or sneeze, that fall to the ground. It has dismissed the possibility of airborne transmission, except for certain high-risk medical procedures, like when patients are first put on breathing machines.

In a statement on Monday, the U.N. health agency said it was aware of the article and was reviewing it with technical experts. WHO has been criticized in recent weeks and months for its seeming divergence from the scientific community. The organization for months declined to recommend mask-wearing, partly out of supply concerns and has also continued to describe the transmission of COVID-19 from people without symptoms as “rare.”

The letter was endorsed by 239 scientists from a variety of fields. It stated that the issue of whether or not COVID-19 was airborne was of “heightened significance” as many countries stop restrictive lockdown measures. The authors cited previous studies suggesting that germs closely related to the new virus were spread via airborne transmission. They said “there is every reason to expect” that the coronavirus behaves similarly...

Read more: https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/coronavirus-can-spread-in-the-air-beyond-any-reasonable-doubt-over-200-scientists-tell-the-world-health-organization/ar-BB16oZvt?ocid=spartan-dhp-feeds

*FULL TITLE: "Coronavirus can spread in the air ‘beyond any reasonable doubt,’ over 200 scientists tell the World Health Organization."

- Also: "239 Scientists: Health Experts Must Focus On Aerosols, Potential Airborne Coronavirus Transmission," CNN, July 6, 2020. https://democraticunderground.com/1016261136


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *Coronavirus Can Spread In The Air 'Beyond Any Reasonable Doubt,' Over 200 Scientists Tell The World Health Organization*
> Source: *Associated Press*
> 
> (3 hrs ago). LONDON (AP) — More than 200 scientists have called for the World Health Organization and others to acknowledge that the coronavirus can spread in the air — a change that could alter some of the current measures being taken to stop the pandemic. In a letter published this week in the journal Clinical Infectious Diseases, two scientists from Australia and the U.S. wrote that studies have shown “beyond any reasonable doubt that viruses are released during exhalation, talking and coughing in microdroplets small enough to remain aloft in the air.”
> ...


Yes this has been a concern. It's why I wear a reusable 1/2 face respirator with eye protection and hair control whenever I go out and encourage everyone else to do the same.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2020)

Today is the first day that masks are required in all publicly accessible spaces and I’m the only person wearing one today.

people suck


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today is the first day that masks are required in all publicly accessible spaces and I’m the only person wearing one today.
> 
> people suck


Huh. Weird.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today is the first day that masks are required in all publicly accessible spaces and I’m the only person wearing one today.
> 
> people suck


----------



## greg nr (Jul 7, 2020)

Florida man, o florida man, no resolve and no ethical core..... But I'm sure you have those death panel guidelines ready and waiting.

*Hospitals approaching capacity as Miami closes restaurants*
Source: *Associated Press*

Adriana Gomez Licon and Lisa Marie Pane, Associated Press
Updated 10:28 pm CDT, Monday, July 6, 2020

MIAMI (AP) — Hospitals rapidly approached capacity across the Sunbelt, and the Miami area closed indoor dining at restaurants and gyms again because of the surging coronavirus Monday, as the U.S. emerged from a Fourth of July weekend of picnics, pool parties and beach outings that health officials fear could fuel the rapidly worsening outbreak.

The seesaw effect — restrictions lifted, then reimposed — has been seen around the country in recent weeks and is expected again after a holiday that saw crowds of people celebrating, many without masks.

“We were concerned before the weekend and remain concerned post-holiday, as anecdotal stories and observed behavior indicate that many continue to disregard important protective guidance,” said Heather Woolwine, a spokeswoman for the Medical University of South Carolina.

Confirmed cases are on the rise in 41 out of 50 states plus the District of Columbia, and the percentage of tests coming back positive for the virus is increasing in 39 states.

Read more: https://www.chron.com/news/article/Serbian-military-opens-field-hospital-amid-15388203.php


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Florida man, o florida man, no resolve and no ethical core..... But I'm sure you have those death panel guidelines ready and waiting.
> 
> *Hospitals approaching capacity as Miami closes restaurants*
> Source: *Associated Press*
> ...


I believe recency bias is a product of short term thinking, poor impulse control and/or poor education. Without the ability to stay a course based on scientific based protocols, especially when they diverge from a person's experience, is how we end up with fewer, but better, inhabitants of planet earth. Self-selection is one of the more useful Darwinian concepts 

Good post, thanks Greg.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2020)

Meanwhile in Brazil








Brazil’s Bolsonaro tests positive for coronavirus


Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro announced Tuesday that he had tested positive for the coronavirus after being hospitalized for possible symptoms on Monday.”It came back positive,” he…




thehill.com







He's taking Hydroxychloroquine. You go Jair.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 7, 2020)

"The White House has officially withdrawn the United States from the World Health Organization (WHO), a senior administration official confirmed Tuesday, breaking ties with a global public health body in the middle of the coronavirus pandemic.
The U.S. withdrawal is effective as of Monday and has been submitted to the United Nations secretary-general, the official said. 
Sen. Robert Menendez (D-N.J.), the top Democrat on the Senate Foreign Affairs Committee, tweeted that the administration informed Congress of the withdrawal.
"*To call Trump’s response to COVID chaotic & incoherent doesn't do it justice.* This won't protect American lives or interests — it leaves Americans sick & America alone," the senator tweeted."










Trump administration moves to formally withdraw US from WHO


The White House has officially moved to withdraw the United States from the World Health Organization (WHO), a senior administration official confirmed Tuesday, breaking ties with a global pub…




thehill.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

The constant line of worthless crap on Talk Radio and Fux News, Newsnax etc and “think tanks” funded by a few billionaires has fucked up the thinking of millions of Americans, especially reletively less educated white males.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 7, 2020)

Lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> weekend of picnics, pool parties and beach outings that health officials fear could fuel the rapidly worsening outbreak.


Those rebel rousers.

The lawless riots did nothing to cure the problem.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> …


Damn girl, that mask brings out the beauty in your eyes. If covid-19 doesn't take you out, can I? Do you wanna quarantine and fuc... Ok I'm done.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> Those rebel rousers.
> 
> The lawless riots did nothing to cure the problem.


The only thing lawless about the demonstrations was the behavior of the law. Firing tear gas and rubber bullets into socially distant groups of peaceful protesters does not a riot make. Unless you are referring to the red hats who were causing all the trouble.


----------



## Sade (Jul 7, 2020)

I mean honestly think there's just too many humans on earth and virus are just natural population controllers. Just all part of life.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't see any cause/effect there, could be said of other diseases like Rabies, Yellow Fever , Polio, Strept infections etc. The trumpvirus is also killing far less people where the leadership hasn’t been so totally and bizarrely incompetent and unwilling to take hard measures to protect their citizens.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 8, 2020)

It could help they said. We don't even need to bother regulating nursing homes, they were in the best position to know what was best for patients they said. What could go wrong they said.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/07/07/covid-cocktail-inside-pa-nursing-home-that-gave-some-veterans-hydroxychloroquine-even-without-covid-19-testing/


----------



## Kushash (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

greg nr said:


> It could help they said. We don't even need to bother regulating nursing homes, they were in the best position to know what was best for patients they said. What could go wrong they said.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/07/07/covid-cocktail-inside-pa-nursing-home-that-gave-some-veterans-hydroxychloroquine-even-without-covid-19-testing/


"Chester County Coroner Christina VandePol, a board-certified internist trained at the University of Pennsylvania, said the center signed off on the death certificates of residents and, in many cases, sent the bodies to funeral homes outside the area."

I see nothing has changed. They are still using our veterans as non-consenting guinea pigs.
In a land of no consequences bad behavior festers.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 8, 2020)

'The masks you throw away could kill a whale'


As the world battles the Covid-19 pandemic, more and more protective equipment is ending up in the sea.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2020)

Covid-19 passes HIV/Aids in global cause of death.
Time lapse-









Global Deaths Due to Various Causes and COVID-19


A Flourish data visualisation by Tony Nickonchuk



public.flourish.studio


----------



## greg nr (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh florida man, you can try to run out the clock, but you can't hide the numbers forever....

*Gov. Ron DeSantis still won’t reveal true COVID-19 data — so things are probably much worse*


_*The ICU bed demand has gone up 86 percent, and the ventilator usage has gone up 127 percent. The governor is saying he’s sending 100 nurses and 47 beds to Jackson Health because they need it so much. But at last check, we’ve noted that about 56 hospitals around the state have run out of ICU beds, which means they have no space for anyone who needs an ICU bed.*_ 









Gov. Ron DeSantis still won't reveal true COVID-19 data -- so things are probably much worse


Florida reached 213,000 coronavirus cases on Tuesday, as Gov. Ron DeSantis continues to encourage the state to reopen at all costs.According to CNN's Randi Kaye, the numbers spell "trouble" for the state as it's GOP leaders are opting for a simplistic approach to reopening.Just in the last 24...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4618024


Correct answer is "All of them"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 8, 2020)

This is beyond shocking - beyond illegal - it's inhuman.......

*New coronavirus projection predicts 208,000 U.S. deaths by November, says universal mask usage would save 45,000 lives*










New coronavirus projection predicts 208,000 U.S. deaths by November, says universal mask usage would save 45,000 lives


As of Tuesday, more than 131,000 people in the U.S. have died from COVID-19




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm physically nauseated over this stuff.... These are paper and plastic pressed into a sheet and formed by a press. Oh, and they have some stretchy elastic thingies on them. It's not technically difficult to make masks, or face shields, or gloves, or gowns. The materials aren't exotic or sole sourced from jina. 

This is just deadly incompetence.

*Grave Shortages of Protective Gear Flare Again as Covid Cases Surge*
Five months into the pandemic, the U.S. still hasn’t solved the problem. 











Grave Shortages of Protective Gear Flare Again as Covid Cases Surge (Published 2020)


Five months into the pandemic, the U.S. still hasn’t solved the problem. The dearth of supplies is affecting a broad array of health facilities, renewing pleas for White House intervention.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I'm physically nauseated over this stuff.... These are paper and plastic pressed into a sheet and formed by a press. Oh, and they have some stretchy elastic thingies on them. It's not technically difficult to make masks, or face shields, or gloves, or gowns. The materials aren't exotic or sole sourced from jina.
> 
> This is just deadly incompetence.
> 
> ...


We can get through this together and we will! I am puttting in extra hours at the ER and fitting masks properly On the elderly. I assisted Three sweet old sick 85 year olds by fitting them with a new maks that covered their noses and helped them breath easily , tossing the old worthless masks they has on In the trash. they all presented with SOB and COPD, got them headed in a better direction . The were all wearing their old masks with their noses exposed!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2020)

So the one totally cute hunched over old 85 year old that I helped put the new mask on was also very hard of hearing. He complained about not being able to read lips anymore due to the masks covering mouths. This was extremely problematic when trying to explain the procedure to him. 

I really need to get some of these masks or learn how to make them. They are in HUGE demand and extremely hard to find.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2020)

Well nother 850 cases down here, hospital capacity is at 11 percent till overflowing, medical bases is on red alert and a convention center is being re-fitted for cases ...and it's summer, heat wave coming in this weekend.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I'm physically nauseated over this stuff.... These are paper and plastic pressed into a sheet and formed by a press. Oh, and they have some stretchy elastic thingies on them. It's not technically difficult to make masks, or face shields, or gloves, or gowns. The materials aren't exotic or sole sourced from jina.
> 
> *This is just deadly incompetence.*
> 
> ...


I doubt it's incompetence. The CDC and their supply chains know how to do this. This is deliberate, lethal obstruction. What stupid doesn't realize is he's literally killing his base while pissing off the survivors.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2020)

I liked this thread a lot better when it was politics free.
I like many know what needs to be done, what I can't do is stare down the doom hole 24/7


----------



## hillbill (Jul 8, 2020)

Hard to keep politics out when trump makes the CDC change guidelines for reopening schools because they were too tough and expensive 
No states met the Task Force gating for reopening 
Worst response on the fucking planet


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I liked this thread a lot better when it was politics free.
> I like many know what needs to be done, what I can't do is stare down the doom hole 24/7


I liked the pandemic response better when it was politics free and everyone accepted scientific facts.

Oh, wait...

That was a movie.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I liked this thread a lot better when it was politics free.
> I like many know what needs to be done, what I can't do is stare down the doom hole 24/7


I'm sorry GWN I won't mention politics again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2020)

I understand where the political BS is coming from - we all see it on any media we choose to view.
My point is, we are inundated with the political spectrum of this through everywhere else, can we not just focus on the medical facts of "here's what you need to know & do" info that might help?

Just my take.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 9, 2020)

Politics or basic science? 

*Health official: Trump rally ‘likely’ source of virus surge*









Health official: Trump rally 'likely' source of virus surge


OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) — President Donald Trump's campaign rally in Tulsa in late June that drew thousands of participants and large protests "likely contributed" to a dramatic surge in new coronavirus cases, Tulsa City-County Health Department Director Dr...




apnews.com


----------



## Kushash (Jul 9, 2020)

Anxiety makes us bad decision-makers. Here's how to do better


Anxiety is on the rise globally amid the pandemic, and it can interfere with our ability to make decisions. Experts say, however, there's a lot you can do to manage anxiety — techniques you can use to feel better and make wise choices. Here's how.




www.cnn.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I understand where the political BS is coming from - we all see it on any media we choose to view.
> My point is, we are inundated with the political spectrum of this through everywhere else, can we not just focus on the medical facts of "*here's what you need to know & do" info that might help?*
> 
> Just my take.


That would be something that would be helpful.

In 1955-1960-1965-1970-1975, maybe deep into the 1980s and 1990s even. Back when you basically had 3 networks along with PBS, all of whom reported the same news each day on TV. 

But now, politics is completely out of control. It influences things that it should have limited or no control over. And now with the internet and ridiculous conspiracy theories, it's easy to lie and get a percentage of people to buy into it.

I was born into a world where they were just developing a vaccine for polio. I remember seeing other slightly older kids in wheelchairs, leg braces, etc. who were born a few years too early that contracted that virus and suffered. Virtually every parent wanted their kids to get that vaccine.

When/if they come up with a covid-19 vaccine, what percentage of people will reject it because of political or conspiracy theory beliefs? 

I agree, politics belongs in politics. And I'm not talking about forums here as much as I'm talking about life in general.

But politics has forced itself into the covid-19 response with mixed messages coming from government officials with an agenda in an election year.

I don't recall mixed messages about about polio or smallpox vaccines. If you went to public schools they were required. There was virtually little or no resistance by people with political agendas. Just a very tiny percentage of fools back then. And kids who went to Catholic schools and other private schools got the same vaccinations.

We're in some trouble here with an unprecedented situation. It would be 100X more effective to have a unified approach. I believe we would have had a unified approach in 1960-1970-1980-1990. Instead of 60,000 new cases a day, there could be just 600.

So the big giant elephant in the room is why the fuck not? How hard can it be to put lives first?

Apparently pretty hard. If everyone wore masks in public indoor spaces and avoided large clusters of people in the same space, we would be on our way to success. 

Don't hold your breath, no pun intended.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 9, 2020)

Of course they are only warning against one maker - from mexico. Several cheap brands in the US have also been found to be using wood alcohol.

*FDA warns against using two dozen hand sanitizers that could contain toxic wood alcohol*









FDA warns against using two dozen hand sanitizers that could contain toxic wood alcohol | CNN


The Food and Drug Administration has added more hand sanitizers to its growing list of products that contain wood alcohol, which is toxic if absorbed through the skin.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2020)

no


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4618612


Now those are what I call true disposable masks.
You can chew 'em right off your face when done lol.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2020)

One of my coworkers got calls from 2 different people that he partied with on 2 separate occasions that tested positive. He took a test last night. They said up to a week to know results! The county sent him an email stating he has to quarantine until he gets the results or they'll throw him in a facility for 30 days. So… if he tests positive I guess I need to get a test. We don't work together but I have been in the same room with him. What a mess. A 1/3 of our service department is now gone. Not sure how we're going to weather this storm. What a mess.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

neosapien said:


> One of my coworkers got calls from 2 different people that he partied with on 2 separate occasions that tested positive. He took a test last night. They said up to a week to know results! The county sent him an email stating he has to quarantine until he gets the results or they'll throw him in a facility for 30 days. So… if he tests positive I guess I need to get a test. We don't work together but I have been in the same room with him. What a mess. A 1/3 of our service department is now gone. Not sure how we're going to weather this storm. What a mess.


do you have any symptoms?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have any symptoms?


No. I unfortunately have smoked cigarettes and weed for 20 years so I always have a light "smokers" cough.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

neosapien said:


> No. I unfortunately have smoked cigarettes and weed for 20 years so I always have a light "smokers" cough.


I've been a tobacco addict for over 40 years, I can relate.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2020)

Put them down 2/14/2010


----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Put them down 2/14/2010


That is when I joined this site lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

neosapien said:


> No. I unfortunately have smoked cigarettes and weed for 20 years so I always have a light "smokers" cough.


will that mean you’ll have to do the same quarantine if you get tested?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> will that mean you’ll have to do the same quarantine if you get tested?


Yes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

That’s crazy. It’s disincentivizing people from getting tested.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s crazy. It’s disincentivizing people from getting tested.


I'm trying to think when there was a mess this bad in my lifetime. 

Nothing comes to mind yet. Totally unique.

You couldn't have written a movie script about this 20 years ago. People would say bullshit, too unbelievable. No way would people argue over if it's real or not or if the situation is improving or not.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s crazy. It’s disincentivizing people from getting tested.


Yeah it's a slippery slope. It's like a guilty until proven innocent sentence but I guess when public health is on the line… still totally surreal.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

Well this is a sad story. Only 34 years old and dies from Covid-19. I'm sure some on this site knew the man as he was in sales for Hawthorne Gardening the largest hydroponics distributor in North America.

Condolences to his family and those that knew him. 


Danh’s professional career included 10 years at Sunlight Supply & the Hawthorne Gardening Company. He joined the company in January 2010 in shipping and receiving, and moved upwards quickly into sales positions, most recently serving the Pacific Northwest territory. 









Vancouver man, 34, dies unexpectedly from COVID-19


A 34-year-old Vancouver man with no underlying conditions died from COVID-19 this week.




www.koin.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 10, 2020)

Deep dive stats on TX hospital loads, cases, deaths, etc. If you scroll down to the charts of new cases, hospitalizations, and deaths, the charts are nearly logarithmic. It isn't slowing down in the least. One big question for me is where did they come up with nearly 10,000 available ventilators?









Coronavirus in Texas: Track hospitalizations, vaccinations, cases and deaths


The Texas Tribune is using data from the Texas Department of State Health Services to track coronavirus hospitalizations, vaccinations, cases and deaths. The state data comes from vaccine providers, city and county health departments, hospitals and laboratories. It may not represent all cases of...



apps.texastribune.org


----------



## greg nr (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm shocked. I didn't realize LOTS of summer camps actually opened. What idiocy....

*82 test positive for COVID-19 after attending Missouri summer camp* 










Missouri summer camp gives children coronavirus parting gift


Despite reported surges of COVID-19 infections and the threat of contracting the virus still high in the U.S., many businesses are resuming operation under the guise of normalcy. Nationwide, some individuals are ignoring pleas from experts to continue...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I'm shocked. I didn't realize LOTS of summer camps actually opened. What idiocy....
> 
> *82 test positive for COVID-19 after attending Missouri summer camp*
> 
> ...


That's why it's so important that we open all the schools as soon as possible. Time to get back to normal. We can't let Covid-19 effect the bottom line. Get those schools open! Get those businesses open! Everyone should go out to dinner at a crowded restaurant. Get those sports arena's filled back up. Start crowding those malls. The economy is the most important thing. People should be willing to make sacrifices to keep the economy strong! The dollar is more important than lives! It's the American way. Wearing a mask is not. We should even stop testing for Covid-19. It's going to just disappear. Time to move on nothing to see here. It's like a common cold. 

end sarcasm...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> One big question for me is where did they come up with nearly 10,000 available ventilators?


Why would they need 10,000 ventilators? Where do you get that number from?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I'm shocked. I didn't realize LOTS of summer camps actually opened. What idiocy....
> 
> *82 test positive for COVID-19 after attending Missouri summer camp*
> 
> ...


Was running up a creek a couple weeks ago exploring Table Rock Lake and my wife said “Look at all those people onshore not distancing or wearing masks.” Turns out that was that Kanakuk Kamp, couple hundred teens and counselors right there and on a floating dock. She said “That don’t look good at all.”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm trying to think when there was a mess this bad in my lifetime.
> 
> Nothing comes to mind yet. Totally unique.
> 
> You couldn't have written a movie script about this 20 years ago. People would say bullshit, too unbelievable. No way would people argue over if it's real or not or if the situation is improving or not.


I'm reading The End of October, if you could mash that with 1984 you'd have a good screenplay for this mess. 

I'm not being political, just a casual observers thoughts. There's been a seismic shift in America in the last 70 years. You had the Greatest Generation that was able to pull together as a country and endure great sacrifices to defeat fascism and transform America into the largest superpower in the world. America can achieve practically anything if the collective weight of the country is working together. Watching the news now it seems that at least one third of the population only cares about themselves. All you hear when watching the news is my rights, my freedoms, my choices. These people are so selfish to refuse to make even the smallest sacrifice for their fellow man. And it's astounding to me that these people have the nerve to call themselves patriots. They cling to statues of America's enemies saying that it's not about racism but history while ignoring the history of a generation that actually came together and made America exceptional. 

To borrow a line from trump... sad.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Was running up a creek a couple weeks ago exploring Table Rock Lake and my wife said “Look at all those people onshore not distancing or wearing masks.” Turns out that was that Kanakuk Kamp, couple hundred teens and counselors right there and on a floating dock. She said “That don’t look good at all.”


You've been very outspoken here and in politics about your thoughts regarding the pandemic. Cool.

But it's only after this Kamp event recently made the news, that you suddenly announce you and wifey personally witnessed hundreds of kids not socially distancing or wearing masks. At that precise Kamp. And you never uttered a peep about it at the time. And yet you were screaming from the rooftops about the pandemic here.

I'm not saying you made up this nice story about you and wifey. You included quotes and everything about what was said in real time so it must be true. 

I just find it . . . odd.

But I totally believe you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You've been very outspoken here and in politics about your thoughts regarding the pandemic. Cool.
> 
> But it's only after this Kamp event recently made the news, that you suddenly announce you and wifey personally witnessed hundreds of kids not socially distancing or wearing masks. At that precise Kamp. And you never uttered a peep about it at the time. And yet you were screaming from the rooftops about the pandemic here.
> 
> ...


Thought it was funny also.........so I went to see the camps page on covid.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thought it was funny also.........so I went to see the camps page on covid.


Oh, there was an outbreak no doubt. It's "the rest of the story" that is a head scratcher.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm reading The End of October, if you could mash that with 1984 you'd have a good screenplay for this mess.
> 
> I'm not being political, just a casual observers thoughts. There's been a seismic shift in America in the last 70 years. You had the Greatest Generation that was able to pull together as a country and endure great sacrifices to defeat fascism and transform America into the largest superpower in the world. America can achieve practically anything if the collective weight of the country is working together. Watching the news now it seems that at least one third of the population only cares about themselves. All you hear when watching the news is my rights, my freedoms, my choices. These people are so selfish to refuse to make even the smallest sacrifice for their fellow man. And it's astounding to me that these people have the nerve to call themselves patriots. They cling to statues of America's enemies saying that it's not about racism but history while ignoring the history of a generation that actually came together and made America exceptional.
> 
> To borrow a line from trump... sad.


You have people marching and waving the nazi salute calling themselves patriots. Patriots defeated the nazi's they didn't idolize them.

And then when you have a crappy reality show getting the top ratings for a Friday night it's apparent that the dumbing down of America is in full swing. While the rest of the world is moving forward America is going backwards.

This is what America has become. Highest ratings. It's pathetic.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2020)

Brought that up because recent headlines but I mentioned masks and distancing and nearby conditions. It is now pretty much th3 course of things like that Tulsa rally. We actually are pretty much at home since 2/29. Don’t see many folks and pick up groceries only anymore. A few more masks all the time but not enough and I see a lot of White haired Harley Davidson bikers wi5h no distancing and a mask or two.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Oh, there was an outbreak no doubt. It's "the rest of the story" that is a head scratcher.


What's a headscratcher? A bunch of ignorant morons listened to the moron saying covid is like the common cold and will just disappear. They ignorantly decided to congregate in a large group and quickly spread the virus among themselves. These are the dumbest of the dumb. The science deniers, etc... They make up a significant percentage of the American population. That's why this country is in so much trouble. Morons listening to a moron instead of people that know what they're talking about. It's sickening to watch and as an American it's embarrassing to see what this great nation is becoming.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Brought that up because recent headlines but I mentioned masks and distancing and nearby conditions. It is now pretty much th3 course of things like that Tulsa rally. We actually are pretty much at home since 2/29. Don’t see many folks and pick up groceries only anymore. A few more masks all the time but not enough and I see a lot of White haired Harley Davidson bikers wi5h no distancing and a mask or two.


Oh, I get it. I see why (given how outspoken you've been) you kept mum about it until today. Makes sense.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm reading The End of October, if you could mash that with 1984 you'd have a good screenplay for this mess.
> 
> I'm not being political, just a casual observers thoughts. There's been a seismic shift in America in the last 70 years. You had the Greatest Generation that was able to pull together as a country and endure great sacrifices to defeat fascism and transform America into the largest superpower in the world. America can achieve practically anything if the collective weight of the country is working together. Watching the news now it seems that at least one third of the population only cares about themselves. All you hear when watching the news is my rights, my freedoms, my choices. These people are so selfish to refuse to make even the smallest sacrifice for their fellow man. And it's astounding to me that these people have the nerve to call themselves patriots. They cling to statues of America's enemies saying that it's not about racism but history while ignoring the history of a generation that actually came together and made America exceptional.
> 
> To borrow a line from trump... sad.


Yeah, I hear ya.

I sometimes wonder if the Greatest Generation will ever have any serious competition?

They went through the double hell of the depression and WW II and largely stuck together, and then the post war America had all the manufacturing work and jobs and an economic boom because the rest of the world was bombed out.

They weren't perfect, they didn't treat Japanese Americans fairly during the war, they didn't treat minorities farily especially down south, but they were the generation in power that passed the Civil Rights Act 20 years later. So they evolved and did the right things over time.

I see that seismic shift being a little shorter, more like maybe 30 or 40 years. Before that, I believe you could track steady improvement. After that, many things start to get worse, and a lot if it can be traced to the internet. A lot of it can be traced to job losses. The factory companies that survived modernized and modern equipment always cuts jobs. I worked summers for a company for four years, later became permanent. They invested in the company and it dropped the number of jobs there from 1800 to 500 over 44 years. Others moved off shore where it is cheaper to run sweat shops, but not very patriotic or moral. But money is money and companies are solely driven by it now. They used to have a degree of compassion. That is definitely long gone. And foreign companies destroyed in WWII rebuilt and began to compete.

Today you can't even get people to agree there's a problem with covid-19.

So historically, you have two sides of an issue. The two sides compromise and come up with a solution.

So we have a pandemic. There may be those too cautiously worried and think we're all going to get sick and there may be those who say, 'fuck it, it's not that bad' while they down play the infection and death tolls. I'm not sure there can accurately be two sides of a pandemic. It exists, people are dying.

And we really don't know how bad it's going to get because it's really in the hands of the people. And if they're going to not follow simple things like wearing masks in public, keep your hands clean and avoid large clusters of people it will continue to get worse. I see that as simple common ground mitigation efforts. But it's been politicized, like it or not, accept it or not.

As long as you have either common people or politicians saying things are under control while the infection curve soars almost vertically, then you have an obvious problem.

I guess it's everyone for themselves right now. How else could you define it?

The greatest generation never worked like that, they were much more of a team than we are now. It makes me appreciate them even more over time.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, I hear ya.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if the Greatest Generation will ever have any serious competition?
> 
> ...


----------



## greg nr (Jul 10, 2020)

Ahh, the villages.... std capital of the nation. I guess they really don't like ppe there......


*The Villages records increase of 23 COVID-19 cases in 24 hours* 









The Villages records increase of 23 COVID-19 cases in 24 hours


The Villages recorded an increase of 23 COVID-19 cases in 24 hours while Chatham Glen Healthcare had an employee test positive for the Coronavirus.




www.villages-news.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm reading The End of October, if you could mash that with 1984 you'd have a good screenplay for this mess.
> 
> I'm not being political, just a casual observers thoughts. There's been a seismic shift in America in the last 70 years. You had the Greatest Generation that was able to pull together as a country and endure great sacrifices to defeat fascism and transform America into the largest superpower in the world. America can achieve practically anything if the collective weight of the country is working together. Watching the news now it seems that at least one third of the population only cares about themselves. All you hear when watching the news is my rights, my freedoms, my choices. These people are so selfish to refuse to make even the smallest sacrifice for their fellow man. And it's astounding to me that these people have the nerve to call themselves patriots. They cling to statues of America's enemies saying that it's not about racism but history while ignoring the history of a generation that actually came together and made America exceptional.
> 
> To borrow a line from trump... sad.


I grew up during vietnam and watergate, the killing jfk and rfk, mlk, and so many others, kent state, the chicago convention, lynchings, charles manson, the la riots, etc. 

This is MUCH more f'd up than it was then. Even with all that bs going on, our leaders were not advocating civil war, disenfranchisement of voters or stealing trillions from the treasury right out in the open. Life went on if you didn't get dragged into it directly.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I grew up during vietnam and watergate, the killing jfk and rfk, mlk, and so many others, kent state, the chicago convention, lynchings, charles manson, the la riots, etc.
> 
> This is MUCH more f'd up than it was then. Even with all that bs going on, our leaders were not advocating civil war, disenfranchisement of voters or stealing trillions from the treasury right out in the open. Life went on if you didn't get dragged into it directly.


I'd be concerned about the inexplicable need for 10,000 ventilators in TX right now. Because facts.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2020)

Big change began with Ronald Reagan Zapp, since then we have hatetalk radio, Limbaugh, all the “send your seed money” televangelists and Fux News, Newsmax, American Enterprise Institute, constant line of shit for 30 years.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 10, 2020)

I guess it's not just a liberal city thing....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281638430775091201


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I guess it's not just a liberal city thing....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281638430775091201


I have some big questions for you:

1. Why does TX need 10,000 ventilators right now;
2. Which community in Maricopa County requested refrigerated trucks;
3. What was that particular community's morgue space to begin with, and 
4. Does that alleged request have anything to do with Covid-19.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

This covid crap sux, just got nother 900 cases today....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2020)

Was just talking to another guy here in the shop about the covid thing & realized I pronounced it "Corvid".

I like birds better than the flu I guess.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

Total TMC Covid-19 Hospitalizations - Texas Medical Center


Located in the heart of Houston, Texas Medical Center campus is home to leaders in research, medicine, and innovation in healthcare.




www.tmc.edu


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Total TMC Covid-19 Hospitalizations - Texas Medical Center
> 
> 
> Located in the heart of Houston, Texas Medical Center campus is home to leaders in research, medicine, and innovation in healthcare.
> ...


Between that hot spot, Dallas fort worth county, Laredo county, del Rio county and where I am at...this crap has exploded. Local congressman Castro has requested the medical bases to be opened "now" to help, they were already on red alert. We are almost strapped for bed spaces....this shit is nutz......


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

Good thing these guys listened to science instead of the moron about wearing masks. Oh wait...

*26 Mississippi Lawmakers Test Positive for Coronavirus in Outbreak Connected to Capitol*

The leaders of both chambers, Speaker Philip Gunn and Lt. Gov. Delbert Hosemann, *both Republicans*, are among the politicians who have tested positive after* legislators flouted recommendations to wear face coverings while inside the Capitol building.*



https://www.usnews.com/news/health-news/articles/2020-07-09/26-mississippi-lawmakers-test-positive-for-coronavirus-in-outbreak-connected-to-capitol




These morons following a moron are catching it due to their stupidity. Oregon has 1,242,000 or 34% more people but has only 32% the amount of cases and 18% of deaths despite a significantly higher population. The reason? Oregon locked down early and didn't open up early due to pressure from the moron. Look at the states that opened early. Texas, Florida, Arizona. The common denominator that exists between those states is they all have Republican governors that take their orders from the moron. 

Look at a case of 2 states. Oregon and Mississippi

Mississippi 2.976 million 34,622 cases 1215 deaths

Oregon 4.218 million 11,188 cases 230 deaths


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Between that hot spot, Dallas fort worth county, Laredo county, del Rio county and where I am at...this crap has exploded. Local congressman Castro has requested the medical bases to be opened "now" to help, they were already on red alert. We are almost strapped for bed spaces....this shit is nutz......


Too bad Castro isn't your governor. You wouldn't be in the shape you're in now if he was. Abbott is a moron following a moron. I've been to Texas many times. Houston, Abilene, Dallas. I have nothing but great things to say about the people of Texas. It makes me sick to see what what these morons let happen there. These traitors are putting profits ahead of lives. And yes I'm calling them traitors because they obviously are putting the good of the country last. They call themselves patriots but they are as far from patriotic as can be. They wrap themselves in a flag while hurting the country and they thump on a bible while ignoring the sick and the poor. Church on Sunday and hate on Monday. They make me sick.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Too bad Castro isn't your governor. You wouldn't be in the shape you're in now if he was. Abbott is a moron following a moron. I've been to Texas many times. Houston, Abilene, Dallas. I have nothing but great things to say about the people of Texas. It makes me sick to see what what these morons let happen there. These traitors are putting profits ahead of lives. And yes I'm calling them traitors because they obviously are putting the good of the country last. They call themselves patriots but they are as far from patriotic as can be. They wrap themselves in a flag while hurting the country and they thump on a bible while ignoring the sick and the poor. Church on Sunday and hate on Monday. They make me sick.


We're spiking in California as well. Even where I live and where masks are the norm. Thanks Gavin Newsom?


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> We're spiking in California as well. Even where I live and where masks are the norm. Thanks Gavin Newsom?


So many people in this state are "exercising their constitutional rights". Yup they have the right to die from this like anyone else. There is a movement to impeach him, I guess attempting to keep people healthy and alive is a bad idea.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2020)

Just found out my daughter has it.
She's been sick for almost 2 weeks. She's been feeling better day by day but is not out of the woods yet. 
I'm hopeful she's on the lower side of the severity of this sickness. 
Damn. 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> We're spiking in California as well. Even where I live and where masks are the norm. Thanks Gavin Newsom?


How bad mate?..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just found out my daughter has it.
> She's been sick for almost 2 weeks. She's been feeling better day by day but is not out of the woods yet.
> I'm hopeful she's on the lower side of the severity of this sickness.
> Damn.
> ...


Hope so too, this isn't anything to mess with man...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> We're spiking in California as well. Even where I live and where masks are the norm. Thanks Gavin Newsom?


Yes you should thank Gavin Newsom for enacting measures early on. California has the highest population in the nation. If those measures hadn't been enacted it would have been much worse. Arizona has 1/5th the population of California but the spike in cases is twice that of California per 100k people. If you had a moron for Governor like Texas, Florida, or Arizona you'd have 5 times the cases and dead as you do right now. So yes, short of declaring martial law and calling out the National Guard to patrol the streets he's done 1000% better than those other morons that have their nose so far up the ass crack of the top moron that if he doesn't tell them when he's turning left he'll snap their nose. They were told by smart people that believe in science not to open up but they did. This is the result.

And also with California being a state that many people from around the country travel to it's going to be hard to keep the people from the states that did nothing from continuing to bring new cases to California. The response should have been coordinated nationwide but the moron didn't know what to do so he did nothing. Now states that were getting it under control are being reinfected by states that bought the morons koolaid that it was like the common cold and would just disappear. 

As bad as it might be in California it would have been much worse if you had a stooge for Governor who put appeasing the moron above common sense.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just found out my daughter has it.
> She's been sick for almost 2 weeks. She's been feeling better day by day but is not out of the woods yet.
> I'm hopeful she's on the lower side of the severity of this sickness.
> Damn.
> ...


What the...



My favorite baseball player sitting it out because he has a newborn.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2020)

I believe there are more cases in the lower half of California than up North. 
LA opened early, if I'm not mistaken and memorial day weekend lead to a lot of beach going. 
Nor cal is spiking because of san Quentin. 1500 cases just in Quentin 

SH420


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I believe there are more cases in the lower half of California than up North.
> LA opened early, if I'm not mistaken and memorial day weekend lead to a lot of beach going.
> Nor cal is spiking because of san Quentin. 1500 cases just in Quentin
> 
> SH420


It's definitely not a good time to be getting sent to prison.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I believe there are more cases in the lower half of California than up North.
> LA opened early, if I'm not mistaken and memorial day weekend lead to a lot of beach going.
> Nor cal is spiking because of san Quentin. 1500 cases just in Quentin
> 
> SH420


Our prison systems have been hit hard too...Local jail at the moment is a major epicenter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just found out my daughter has it.
> She's been sick for almost 2 weeks. She's been feeling better day by day but is not out of the woods yet.
> I'm hopeful she's on the lower side of the severity of this sickness.
> Damn.
> ...


Fuck man you need more hugs!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, I hear ya.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if the Greatest Generation will ever have any serious competition?
> 
> ...


I think we'd have to see a lot more adversity before we see another generation like that. I was really impressed with the organization of the Stoneman Douglas students but they seem to have fallen out of the news cycle. Your 30-40 year window would fall right in line with the rise of libertarian movement in the US. 

It really does appear that it's everyone for themselves. I worry how things are going to go this fall when students start returning to school.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just found out my daughter has it.
> She's been sick for almost 2 weeks. She's been feeling better day by day but is not out of the woods yet.
> I'm hopeful she's on the lower side of the severity of this sickness.
> Damn.
> ...


That's rough, I hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)

xtsho said:


> You have people marching and waving the nazi salute calling themselves patriots. Patriots defeated the nazi's they didn't idolize them.
> 
> And then when you have a crappy reality show getting the top ratings for a Friday night it's apparent that the dumbing down of America is in full swing. While the rest of the world is moving forward America is going backwards.
> 
> This is what America has become. Highest ratings. It's pathetic.


 I'll admit it I watched here comes honey boo boo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll admit it I watched here comes honey boo boo.


My wife does too, don't feel bad...lol....she also liked from not to hot too...


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2020)

FYI: Couldn't find the graph I wanted.








COVID-19 map of California: Latest coronavirus cases by county


As the number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in the United States continues to climb, we’re tracking the number of cases here in California.




www.kcra.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

This has the potential to get so out of hand that eventually states will start closing their borders. Why should we here in Oregon that got on top of it early with the vast majority of people practicing social distancing and wearing masks allow people from states that flaunted masks, kept the bars open when we closed ours, partied on the beach and in nightclubs be allowed to potentially infect those of us that took this seriously? 

These states spiraling out of control are just now starting to enact measures Oregon took months ago. There is a reason our rates of infection are some of the lowest in the country.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> My wife does too, don't feel bad...lol....she also liked from not to hot too...


we got rid of cable in 2018 so I haven't seen they're second show. I've seen a few articles on TMZ that she's badly messed up on meth now.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

Too bad we can't be like our friends in Europe that have done a better job at handling covid than we've done here in the United States. What a stark difference. I understand why Americans are banned. The greatest nation just fell flat on it's face due to a moron that doesn't care. It's embarrasing.


----------



## lokie (Jul 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> My wife does too, don't feel bad...lol....she also liked from not to hot too...


I don't feel so bad now, my has only tortured me with House wives from "Who Gives a Fuck."


Although the episode where the cute one got drunk, naked and tried to seduce the others was enthralling.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2020)

xtsho said:


> This has the potential to get so out of hand that eventually states will start closing their borders. Why should we here in Oregon that got on top of it early with the vast majority of people practicing social distancing and wearing masks allow people from states that flaunted masks, kept the bars open when we closed ours, partied on the beach and in nightclubs be allowed to potentially infect those of us that took this seriously?
> 
> These states spiraling out of control are just now starting to enact measures Oregon took months ago. There is a reason our rates of infection are some of the lowest in the country.


That's a list I like being at the bottom of.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> I don't feel so bad now, my has only tortured me with House wives from "Who Gives a Fuck."
> 
> 
> Although the episode where the cute one got drunk, naked and tried to seduce the others was enthralling.


We got rid of cable/satellite a year ago, just couldn't afford it anymore so I don't have to endure things like that for now. Wife has tubi on her phone now, and now tries to get to watch shows like that now....I keep telling her there is not enough beer for me to into shows like that anymore....or space tomatoes for that matter. 

I have been a sucker for good anime and cooking shows though....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck man you need more hugs!


This gave me a little chuckle.

Thanks. It's been little crazy. I think the people that are going through it, the ones around me, they need the more hugs! Lol.
But I'll take 'em just the same! 
 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> we got rid of cable in 2018 so I haven't seen they're second show. I've seen a few articles on TMZ that she's badly messed up on meth now.


Catch the second show.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> This gave me a little chuckle.
> 
> Thanks. It's been little crazy. I think the people that are going through it, the ones around me, they need the more hugs! Lol.
> But I'll take 'em just the same!
> ...


Where does the @Laughing Grass line form?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where does the @Laughing Grass line form?


Right behind me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> This gave me a little chuckle.
> 
> Thanks. It's been little crazy. I think the people that are going through it, the ones around me, they need the more hugs! Lol.
> But I'll take 'em just the same!
> ...


Well there's always something to say in a tough time but hugs are better.....pass em on!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's rough, I hope she gets better quickly.


Thank you. 

I appreciate all of you guys and girls. I don't have many friends or people I like to brag to. You (TnT), are it. Lol.

Most of us have said it at one point or another but I do consider you as friends/family. 
Anyway, thanks for continuing to have me here with you all.






SH420


----------



## lokie (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I appreciate all of you guys and girls. I don't have many friends or people I like to brag to. You (TnT), are it. Lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I appreciate all of you guys and girls. I don't have many friends or people I like to brag to. You (TnT), are it. Lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> We got rid of cable/satellite a year ago, just couldn't afford it anymore so I don't have to endure things like that for now. Wife has tubi on her phone now, and now tries to get to watch shows like that now....I keep telling her there is not enough beer for me to into shows like that anymore....or space tomatoes for that matter.
> 
> I have been a sucker for good anime and cooking shows though....


We were going to cancel cable as well and then covid showed up and all the comcast stores closed and after spending over an hour trying to get through to customer service on the phone we gave up. But it looks like they have reopened the local store so it's going to be just internet and no cable TV. I can find better stuff on youtube. I like cooking but the Food Network and Cooking channel are nothing more than crappy reality shows and nothing about actual cooking. Youtube is full of some great cooks and thousands of cooking videos. All the channels are going to reality nonsense and going the way of MTV that stopped playing music videos years ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

xtsho said:


> We were going to cancel cable as well and then covid showed up and all the comcast stores closed and after spending over an hour trying to get through to customer service on the phone we gave up. But it looks like they have reopened the local store so it's going to be just internet and no cable TV. I can find better stuff on youtube. I like cooking but the Food Network and Cooking channel are nothing more than crappy reality shows and nothing about actual cooking. Youtube is full of some great cooks and thousands of cooking videos. All the channels are going to reality nonsense and going the way of MTV that stopped playing music videos years ago.


Ck out tubi, it's free, just has commercials, for computers, tablets, and phones.....and if you have a newer t.v. look up Netflix, most tv now is antenna for me which is free too...Local stuff only though...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ck out tubi, it's free, just has commercials, for computers, tablets, and phones.....and if you have a newer t.v. look up Netflix, most tv now is antenna for me which is free too...Local stuff only though...


Cut cable long time ago.....tubi is pretty damn cool


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Cut cable long time ago.....tubi is pretty damn cool


It is, cut my cable from 200 to 15.99 just for Netflix, the rest is free....found some cool anime on tubi...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *I think we'd* have to see a lot more adversity before we see another generation like that. I was really impressed with the organization of the Stoneman Douglas students but they seem to have fallen out of the news cycle. Your 30-40 year window would fall right in line with the rise of libertarian movement in the US.
> 
> It really does appear that it's everyone for themselves. I worry how things are going to go this fall when students start returning to school.


I only got this far... I think weed too.
That is all. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It is, cut my cable from 200 to 15.99 just for Netflix, the rest is free....found some cool anime on tubi...


Kids talked all through the news and I got better more accurate weather online anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids talked all through the news and I got better more accurate weather online anyway.


So do I on my tablet, my laptop I get weather photos, and space weather projections and sat info....


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2020)

The Learning Channel, History Channel, National Geographic, Headline News, and others have gone full blow “Reality”.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So do I on my tablet, my laptop I get weather photos, and space weather projections and sat info....











GOES-West CONUS - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2020)

*'Code blue': Texas COVID deaths higher than publicly reported - and spiking*








'Code blue': Texas COVID deaths higher than publicly reported - and spiking


Texas COVID deaths higher than publicly reported — and spiking




www.houstonchronicle.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2020)

*California to Release 8,000 Prisoners Early to Make Space During Pandemic*
A letter to inmates Thursday said eligible inmates will receive a credit on their sentence effective Aug. 1 to clear space during the pandemic. Releases are expected shortly thereafter, corrections officials said. 








California to Release 8,000 Prisoners Early to Make Space During Pandemic


More than 8,000 California prisoners will be eligible for an early release program next month to make space for safety measures related to the coronavirus pandemic, the state Corrections Department said Friday.




www.nbcbayarea.com


----------



## Kushash (Jul 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> We were going to cancel cable as well and then covid showed up and all the comcast stores closed and after spending over an hour trying to get through to customer service on the phone we gave up. But it looks like they have reopened the local store so it's going to be just internet and no cable TV. I can find better stuff on youtube. I like cooking but the Food Network and Cooking channel are nothing more than crappy reality shows and nothing about actual cooking. Youtube is full of some great cooks and thousands of cooking videos. All the channels are going to reality nonsense and going the way of MTV that stopped playing music videos years ago.


We got rid of direct tv right before covid hit. No regrets, took some adjusting.
I have the fire stick and pay a small monthly fee to hulu.
Also have netflix using my nieces account so that is free.
IMDB has a large database of old shows and the beauty is commercial breaks are only one minute or less.
U tube can get all of the news and I no longer have to hear Wolf Blitzer say coming up after this 5 minute commercial break, information that could save your life, stay tuned lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2020)

Good Morning Friends!
Ready for a beautiful weekend !!
I am!
My first attempts.
May kindness, compassion and consideration reign positive vibes on you all!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good Morning Friends!
> Ready for a beautiful weekend !!
> I am!
> My first attempts.
> ...


Ahhh, glory hole for one...I like it!




















penis


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ahhh, glory hole for one...I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way! The plastic is hot glued over the hole!!That’s an N95 your talking about , have some respect!!You are such a pervert.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No way! The plastic is hot glued over the hole!!That’s an N95 your talking about , have some respect!!You are such a pervert.


LOL dirty trick!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2020)

@Laughing Grass 

Can you sponsor me as a refugee? I like maple syrup. And hockey. I'm on the fence about snow. I'd make a good Canadian. Eh.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Cut cable long time ago.....tubi is pretty damn cool


A few other free one's are Crackle, IMBd TV, #AtHome, Cinehome, Pantaflix


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2020)

https://news.yahoo.com/plasma-shot-could-prevent-coronavirus-130023057.html
It might be the next best thing to a coronavirus vaccine.

Scientists have devised a way to use the antibody-rich blood plasma of COVID-19 survivors for an upper-arm injection that they say could inoculate people against the virus for months.

Using technology that’s been proven effective in preventing other diseases such as hepatitis A, the injections would be administered to high-risk healthcare workers, nursing home patients, or even at public drive-through sites — potentially protecting millions of lives, the doctors and other experts say.

The two scientists who spearheaded the proposal — an 83-year-old shingles researcher and his counterpart, an HIV gene therapy expert — have garnered widespread support from leading blood and immunology specialists, including those at the center of the nation’s COVID-19 plasma research.

But the idea exists only on paper. Federal officials have twice rejected requests to discuss the proposal, and pharmaceutical companies — even acknowledging the likely efficacy of the plan — have declined to design or manufacture the shots, according to a Times investigation. The lack of interest in launching development of immunity shots comes amid heightened scrutiny of the federal government’s sluggish pandemic response.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/plasma-shot-could-prevent-coronavirus-130023057.html
> It might be the next best thing to a coronavirus vaccine.
> 
> Scientists have devised a way to use the antibody-rich blood plasma of COVID-19 survivors for an upper-arm injection that they say could inoculate people against the virus for months.
> ...


Nice read


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/plasma-shot-could-prevent-coronavirus-130023057.html
> It might be the next best thing to a coronavirus vaccine.
> 
> Scientists have devised a way to use the antibody-rich blood plasma of COVID-19 survivors for an upper-arm injection that they say could inoculate people against the virus for months.
> ...


I have always maintained that plasma weapons are the future.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> ....snip......
> But the idea exists only on paper. Federal officials have twice rejected requests to discuss the proposal, and pharmaceutical companies — even acknowledging the likely efficacy of the plan — have declined to design or manufacture the shots, according to a Times investigation. The lack of interest in launching development of immunity shots comes amid heightened scrutiny of the federal government’s sluggish pandemic response.











Monoclonal Antibodies for Prevention and Treatment of COVID-19


This Viewpoint discusses the potential role of neutralizing monoclonal antibodies (MAbs) as a treatment for coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) and as a means of prevention in high-risk populations, and it also raises possible limitations of the approach that need to be disproven or addressed for...




jamanetwork.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 11, 2020)

Irony can be SO f'in sweet some days...... And yes, I'm still sad heor she had to die ...... heartbreaking.

*'I thought this was a hoax': Patient in 30s dies after attending 'COVID party'*


SAN ANTONIO, Texas (WOAI/KABB) – A patient in their 30s died from the coronavirus after attending what's being called a "COVID party," according to a San Antonio health official. 

*"Just before the patient died, they looked at their nurse and said 'I think I made a mistake, I thought this was a hoax, but it's not,'" *









'I thought this was a hoax': Patient in their 30s dies after attending 'COVID party'


SAN ANTONIO, Texas (WOAI/KABB) – A patient in their 30s died from the coronavirus after attending what's being called a "COVID party," according to a San Antonio health official. Chief Medical Officer of Methodist Healthcare Dr. Jane Appleby said the idea of these parties is to see if the virus...




news4sanantonio.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2020)

I read somewhere today that the CDC upped their estimate of asymptomatic carriers from 35 to 40%.

I find that kind of shocking, shouldn't we be studying what's different with those people?

Everybody wants what they have, whatever that is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2020)

neosapien said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Can you sponsor me as a refugee? I like maple syrup. And hockey. I'm on the fence about snow. I'd make a good Canadian. Eh.


You’ll have to do a two week quarantine


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You’ll have to do a two week quarantine


That's fucking easy peasy. I'm quite good at doing nothing. In fact I do it for 3 months every year. 2 weeks is a fucking cake walk. So how does this work? Are we going the refugee route or mail order groom?


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 12, 2020)

Last meal and transmission from the southern covid19 front. 

I am going back to retirement life.

yall stay safe friends


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> Last meal and transmission from the southern covid19 front.
> 
> I am going back to retirement life.
> 
> yall stay safe friends


Thanks again for your service. What is on your sandwich besides tomatoes?


----------



## greg nr (Jul 12, 2020)

Ok, it's scientifically official. If you don't wear a mask in public, you have a serious wiring problem in your brain.... (the original article is from the national academy of sciences - the other is a click rag ........


*Lower cognitive ability linked to non-compliance with social distancing guidelines during the coronavirus outbreak *

*Working memory capacity predicts individual differences in social-distancing compliance during the COVID-19 pandemic in the United States









Working memory capacity predicts individual differences in social-distancing compliance during the COVID-19 pandemic in the United States


Before vaccination and other intervention measures become available, successful containment of an unknown infectious disease critically relies on people’s voluntary compliance with the recommended social-distancing guidelines. This involves a decision process of prioritizing the merits of social...




www.pnas.org













Lower cognitive ability linked to non-compliance with social distancing guidelines


New research provides evidence that working memory and fluid intelligence are associated with engaging in social distancing in the early stages of the coronavirus pandemic. The new study has been published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.On March 11th, 2020, the World...




www.rawstory.com




*


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 12, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Ok, it's scientifically official. If you don't wear a mask in public, you have a serious wiring problem in your brain.... (the original article is from the national academy of sciences - the other is a click rag ........
> 
> 
> *Lower cognitive ability linked to non-compliance with social distancing guidelines during the coronavirus outbreak *
> ...


You know a lot of science stuff.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## wascaptain (Jul 12, 2020)

Yo curious, 
That’s 2 Slices wheat bread,veganize mayo, and home grown tomato slices. I washed it down with cashew milk.
Makes a good turd


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> Yo curious,
> That’s 2 Slices wheat bread,veganize mayo, and home grown tomato slices. I washed it down with cashew milk.
> Makes a good turd


Nothing like a tomato sandwich! Think I'm gonna make one in a bit


----------



## xtsho (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4621974


Not if you have one of these..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2020)

It's about time, you fucking asshole...










Trump Wears Mask In Public For First Time During Walter Reed Visit


"I love masks in the appropriate locations," Trump said. The president's frequent refusal to wear a face covering has stoked controversy, especially as coronavirus cases rise across the U.S.




www.npr.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It's about time, you fucking asshole...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He had to wait until they had masks with the Presidential Seal; poor decorum to wear an plain mask ya know


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> He had to wait until they had masks with the Presidential Seal; poor decorum to wear an plain mask ya know


The good news is that the correct seal is plug-n-play.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2020)

And just as the death toll at home gets down to zero....
Mongolia announces cases of bubonic plague and some other assholes managed to catch dengie fever. Fuckin yaaay. 








Dozens forced into quarantine in Mongolia amid bubonic plague fears


A BUBONIC plague outbreak in China has forced 34 people in Mongolia into quarantine after suspicions were raised that they had been infected with the bubonic plague.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2020)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4622814​


To be fair the mask only protects other people from yourself. Doesn't actually protect the wearer from anything. 
So by not wearing a mask you're at no greater risk. You just become more of a risk to those around you.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> To be fair the mask only protects other people from yourself. Doesn't actually protect the wearer from anything.
> So by not wearing a mask you're at no greater risk. You just become more of a risk to those around you.


Not quite true


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Not quite true


Trust me mate a loose fitting paper mask does nothing to protect you from anything. I work with asbestos and nothing short of ffp3 protection is good enough. Most of us use full face respirators.
You walk into a room full of asbestos with one of those paper things on and your 100% breathing it in. 
Bacteria is a million times smaller than azzy so it'll get past those no worries. 
The point of them is to stop people spreading it by coughing. It will catch the majority of it on the inside. 
Still let's plenty out though.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2020)

Paper?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Trust me mate a loose fitting paper mask does nothing to protect you from anything. I work with asbestos and nothing short of ffp3 protection is good enough. Most of us use full face respirators.
> You walk into a room full of asbestos with one of those paper things on and your 100% breathing it in.
> Bacteria is a million times smaller than azzy so it'll get past those no worries.
> The point of them is to stop people spreading it by coughing. It will catch the majority of it on the inside.
> Still let's plenty out though.


I said this to my wife the fabric masks are "hope not help" you walk on to a job site with a bandana around your face and it requires a specific level of certification.......you are asking for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I said this to my wife the fabric masks are "hope not help" you walk on to a job site with a bandana around your face and it requires a specific level of certification.......you are asking for it.


They're manditory on public transport and in shops for us now. (Scotland) Police jumping into Tesco stores to slap out £50 fines for anyone not using them. Doesn't bother me like, it's hardly a drama. FM told us to get used to them though so think she's planning to keep an around for a while. 
Only had 2490 deaths from it here though and only a dozen or so over the last few weeks so we just shut up and do what she says.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Trust me mate a loose fitting paper mask does nothing to protect you from anything. I work with asbestos and nothing short of ffp3 protection is good enough. Most of us use full face respirators.
> You walk into a room full of asbestos with one of those paper things on and your 100% breathing it in.
> Bacteria is a million times smaller than azzy so it'll get past those no worries.
> The point of them is to stop people spreading it by coughing. It will catch the majority of it on the inside.
> Still let's plenty out though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


So your telling me that asbestos which you can see with the naked eye is the same size as bacteria which you need to use a microscope for. 
On a "scientific chart" that looks like some kid scribbled it on a bit of paper. 
Sure bud. You just keep telling yourself that and you'll be safe no worries. Honest


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> So your telling me that asbestos which you can see with the naked eye is the same size as bacteria which you need to use a microscope for.
> On a "scientific chart" that looks like some kid scribbled it on a bit of paper.
> Sure bud. You just keep telling yourself that and you'll be safe no worries. Honest


1) The asbestos particle sizes that matter for carcinogenesis are below the visual and at/below the optical (light microscope) limits. Sizing this nanodust requires transmission electron microscopy.
2) While the old-school presentation might offend someone too young to treasure the memory of how fresh mimeograph paper smells ... it is a cardinal error to dismiss content because of form. 
3) It is a further descent into fallacy to conclude that I was making a behavioral recommendation.

Conclusion: dear Lord, please send us better idiots.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

Covid attacks the manly bits! 
---
*Effects on the testes*
Viruses such as HIV, hepatitis B and C, mumps, Epstein–Barr and papilloma can cause viral orchitis and even lead to male infertility and testicular tumours6. One study in testis autopsy specimens obtained from six patients who died of SARS-CoV showed that this virus can induce orchitis6. Pathological results showed spermatogenic cell apoptosis, germ cell destruction, few or no spermatozoa in the seminiferous epithelium, thickened basement membrane and leukocyte infiltration in all six specimens. Thus, the testes could be affected by SARS-CoV-2. A recent study provides insights into impaired male gonadal function on SARS-CoV-2 infection2. This study showed that the testosterone to luteinizing hormone (T to LH) ratio in 81 patients with COVID-19 was dramatically decreased in comparison with 100 age-matched healthy counterparts (patients with COVID-19: 0.74; healthy men: 1.31, _P_ < 0.0001). Serum T to LH ratio (as a predictor of male gonadal function) could be a potential marker of impairment of reproductive health by SARS-CoV-2 (ref.2).



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7186932/


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Interesting. How big is a virus?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> So your telling me that asbestos which you can see with the naked eye is the same size as bacteria which you need to use a microscope for.
> On a "scientific chart" that looks like some kid scribbled it on a bit of paper.
> Sure bud. You just keep telling yourself that and you'll be safe no worries. Honest





cannabineer said:


> 1) The asbestos particle sizes that matter for carcinogenesis are below the visual and at/below the optical (light microscope) limits. Sizing this nanodust requires transmission electron microscopy.
> 2) While the old-school presentation might offend someone too young to treasure the memory of how fresh mimeograph paper smells ... it is a cardinal error to dismiss content because of form.
> 3) It is a further descent into fallacy to conclude that I was making a behavioral recommendation.
> 
> Conclusion: dear Lord, please send us better idiots.


Scotsman meet Bear.

Bear, Scotsman


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 13, 2020)

Good news, my daughter hasn't had any symptoms for 3 days. 
Little shit hid her being sick for a few weeks. I only found out she was sick 2 days before she took her test. She got her results back a few days later. Thankfully she was already on the mend.
She's one of the lucky ones 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

This is so sad. 
The last time I saw Chuck Wollery, he was leaving wheel of fortune. 
Pretty sure he's not an expert on epidemiology... 


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7186932/


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Interesting. How big is a virus?


The current virus is a spiked sphere about 125 nm in diameter.
Other viruses with different morphological can be over 1.3 microns long but then are thin, like tobacco mosaic virus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> That's fucking easy peasy. I'm quite good at doing nothing. In fact I do it for 3 months every year. 2 weeks is a fucking cake walk. So how does this work? Are we going the refugee route or mail order groom?


lol mail order for sure... can you hang doors?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol mail order for sure... can you hang doors?


Not sure if that is lesbian speak for are you well hung or if I can actually hang doors either way the answer is yes


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 1) The asbestos particle sizes that matter for carcinogenesis are below the visual and at/below the optical (light microscope) limits. Sizing this nanodust requires transmission electron microscopy.
> 2) While the old-school presentation might offend someone too young to treasure the memory of how fresh mimeograph paper smells ... it is a cardinal error to dismiss content because of form.
> 3) It is a further descent into fallacy to conclude that I was making a behavioral recommendation.
> 
> Conclusion: dear Lord, please send us better idiots.


Don't care what your article says mate I'm qualified to work around it and regularly work alongside the removal teams.
It's dangerous, it kills, the big bits that float about bigger than bacteria absolutely 100% cause asbestosis. 
To think otherwise means it's not me that's the idiot. 
And to further think that an unsealed face covering gives you any sort of protection from that and microscopic bacteria means there's something genuinely very wrong with your sense of reasoning.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Don't care what your article says mate I'm qualified to work around it and regularly work alongside the removal teams.
> It's dangerous, it kills, the big bits that float about bigger than bacteria absolutely 100% cause asbestosis.
> To think otherwise means it's not me that's the idiot.
> And to further think that an unsealed face covering gives you any sort of protection from that and microscopic bacteria means there's something genuinely very wrong with your sense of reasoning.


Buildings don't exhale asbestos.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is so sad.
> The last time I saw Chuck Wollery, he was leaving wheel of fortune.
> Pretty sure he's not an expert on epidemiology...
> 
> ...


The Wheel of misFortune


[email protected] said:


> Trust me mate a loose fitting paper mask does nothing to protect you from anything. I work with asbestos and nothing short of ffp3 protection is good enough. Most of us use full face respirators.
> You walk into a room full of asbestos with one of those paper things on and your 100% breathing it in.
> Bacteria is a million times smaller than azzy so it'll get past those no worries.
> The point of them is to stop people spreading it by coughing. It will catch the majority of it on the inside.
> Still let's plenty out though.


Although it's not a bacteria and it is a virus you are technically correct only a respirator with a small particulate filter will make you safe and not completely without eye protection hence full face is the safest. Although I wear a half face and separate eye protection.


cannabineer said:


>


He got you bear  this virus is little more than a spot at the end of the asbestos line


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7224694/



LOL Wikipedia ;D


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 1) The asbestos particle sizes that matter for carcinogenesis are below the visual and at/below the optical (light microscope) limits. Sizing this nanodust requires transmission electron microscopy.
> 2) While the old-school presentation might offend someone too young to treasure the memory of how fresh mimeograph paper smells ... it is a cardinal error to dismiss content because of form.
> 3) It is a further descent into fallacy to conclude that I was making a behavioral recommendation.
> 
> Conclusion: dear Lord, please send us better idiots.





[email protected] said:


> Don't care what your article says mate I'm qualified to work around it and regularly work alongside the removal teams.
> It's dangerous, it kills, the big bits that float about bigger than bacteria absolutely 100% cause asbestosis.
> To think otherwise means it's not me that's the idiot.
> And to further think that an unsealed face covering gives you any sort of protection from that and microscopic bacteria means there's something genuinely very wrong with your sense of reasoning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 1) The asbestos particle sizes that matter for carcinogenesis are below the visual and at/below the optical (light microscope) limits. Sizing this nanodust requires transmission electron microscopy.
> 2) While the old-school presentation might offend someone too young to treasure the memory of how fresh mimeograph paper smells ... it is a cardinal error to dismiss content because of form.
> *3) It is a further descent into fallacy to conclude that I was making a behavioral recommendation.*
> 
> Conclusion: dear Lord, please send us better idiots.


That is true.

Now I should go chop. I'm cranky and it's only 112.

Edited to add, this is the second one in as many days to fall for the same gambit. Who was the other one, tragickana or something?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Don't care what your article says mate I'm qualified to work around it and regularly work alongside the removal teams.
> It's dangerous, it kills, the big bits that float about bigger than bacteria absolutely 100% cause asbestosis.
> To think otherwise means it's not me that's the idiot.
> And to further think that an unsealed face covering gives you any sort of protection from that and microscopic bacteria means there's something genuinely very wrong with your sense of reasoning.


Originally you designated the virus of interest as “it”. 
Now you’re using other “it”s, which is confusing.

I don’t argue against needing a respirator for nanoscale toxins and pathogens. Suggesting I did amounts to a straw-man argument. N95s, even worn correctly, won’t catch the tiniest ones. My background is in a synthetic lab, where we went straight to respirators, and volatiles adsorbent cartridges were a must.

But when you bounce topic from macroscopic asbestos dust to bacteria to “it”, your argument loses linearity and context. 

Now that we’ve insulted each other about perceived idiocy, what do we play next?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4623159


Too hard


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Too hard


Just stick with it, it'll grow on you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Just stick with it, it'll grow on *IN* you.


FIFY


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Originally you designated the virus of interest as “it”.
> Now you’re using other “it”s, which is confusing.
> 
> I don’t argue against needing a respirator for nanoscale toxins and pathogens. Suggesting I did amounts to a straw-man argument. N95s, even worn correctly, won’t catch the tiniest ones. My background is in a synthetic lab, where we went straight to respirators, and volatiles adsorbent cartridges were a must.
> ...


Dunno mate. What you fancy? Always game for monopoly if there's money involved. 
Not bad at connect 4 iether.
Think I've melded your comments with another dude. Bit too stoned to tell now tbh.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno mate. What you fancy? Always game for monopoly if there's money involved.
> Not bad at connect 4 iether.
> Think I've melded your comments with another dude. Bit too stoned to tell now tbh.


Oh I hate it when I do that.

Risk was a fave in the house I grew up in.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I hate it when I do that.
> 
> Risk was a fave in the house I grew up in.


Risk? You mean Axis and Allies for kids?? Jesus, I think we spent 3 weeks straight playing one game of Axis and Allies once...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Risk? You mean Axis and Allies for kids??


I’m remembering the wrong name. Yeah, Risk was basically Lebensraum the board game.

This is close to what I remember and in this country I think it’s a one-syllable name.







The name I do remember is marked by the German love for syllables.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m remembering the wrong name. Yeah, Risk was basically Lebensraum the board game.
> 
> This is close to what I remember and in this country I think it’s a one-syllable name.
> 
> ...


Looks like Parcheesi or Ludo, derived from the Indian game Parchisi


Parchisi board


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Looks like Parcheesi or Ludo, derived from the Indian game Parchisi
> 
> 
> Parchisi board
> View attachment 4623226


Extensive research has given me the answer ... two syllables not one. But I am not







not at all, and it looks like Gebrüder Parker changed it juuust enough to squeak it by the Bundespatentamt.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Extensive research has given me the answer ... two syllables not one. But I am not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also derived from Parchisi


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Also derived from Parchisi


And I never learned parcheesi or parchisi.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And I never learned parcheesi or parchisi.


I mean, I barely learned how to wipe my ass and tie my shoes....Sometimes I still find shit on my shoelaces.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, I barely learned how to wipe my ass and tie my shoes....Sometimes I still find shit on my shoelaces.


My moment of progress was separating the two activities.

Wipe OR tie, young padawan. Otherwise, there is only doo.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My moment of progress was separating the two activities.
> 
> Wipe OR tie, young padawan. Otherwise, there is only doo.


Not gonna lie, I might be a practicing Shibari master here


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Not gonna lie, I might be a practicing Shibari master here


To quote a former supervisor:

what we need here is less bondage and more discipline.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

When I was growing up, I used to visit my Hungarian Grandfather all the time. A sweet old man, with an insatiable taste for pretty women. Lets just say he had hooks on the ceiling in his livingroom....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> When I was growing up, I used to visit my Hungarian Grandfather all the time. A sweet old man, with an insatiable taste for pretty women. Lets just say he had hooks on the ceiling in his livingroom....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623253


You sure that’s not a perversion learned from limber yet bored Austrians?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You sure that’s not a perversion learned from limber yet bored Austrians?


I'm sure he took inspiration anywhere he could find it


----------



## DCcan (Jul 13, 2020)

From Parchesi to Parlor games, I'm definitely not high enough to be here today, lol 
I'm just going to sit in the corner and re-tie my shoes again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Not sure if that is lesbian speak for are you well hung or if I can actually hang doors either way the answer is yes


lol no I mean actual doors, but it's always good to check under the hood on your mail order groom.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2020)

We had a game called “India” very much Parcheesi offshoot. About 1960.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no I mean actual doors, but it's always good to *check under the hood *on your mail order groom.


I think it's a prop.......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m remembering the wrong name. Yeah, Risk was basically Lebensraum the board game.
> 
> This is close to what I remember and in this country I think it’s a one-syllable name.
> 
> ...


I play risk on my phone 

Uh oh boys


DEFINE_ME


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no I mean actual doors, but it's always good to check under the hood on your mail order groom.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I play risk on my phone
> 
> Uh oh boys
> 
> ...


Meh, I've had my kids, my genotype shall live on


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Meh, I've had my kids, my genotype shall live on


You don’t fear the cojonavirus


----------



## lokie (Jul 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> They're manditory on public transport and in shops for us now. (Scotland) Police jumping into Tesco stores to slap out £50 fines for anyone not using them. Doesn't bother me like, it's hardly a drama. FM told us to get used to them though so think she's planning to keep an around for a while.
> Only had 2490 deaths from it here though and only a dozen or so over the last few weeks so we just shut up and do what she says.


Has Kilt Etiquette changed during these trying times?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> Has Kilt Etiquette changed during these trying times?
> 
> View attachment 4623490


Bet it's a thong!


----------



## lokie (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Originally you designated the virus of interest as “it”.
> Now you’re using other “it”s, which is confusing.
> 
> I don’t argue against needing a respirator for nanoscale toxins and pathogens. Suggesting I did amounts to a straw-man argument. N95s, even worn correctly, won’t catch the tiniest ones. My background is in a synthetic lab, where we went straight to respirators, and volatiles adsorbent cartridges were a must.
> ...


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 13, 2020)

in honor to all essential workers in the fight against covid19


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

And the 2020 hits just keep on coming!



Squirrel tests positive for the bubonic plague in Colorado


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And the 2020 hits just keep on coming!
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel tests positive for the bubonic plague in Colorado


How did it jump from Mongolia?


----------



## greg nr (Jul 14, 2020)

*While coronavirus cases spike in the South, the Northeast seems to have it under control – here’s what changed*

.... New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo recently declared, “We now have the lowest transmission rate in the United States of America.” In fact, there are now more daily hospitalizations in Arizona than in New York, Pennsylvania and the entire Northeast combined. ......









While coronavirus cases spike in the South, the Northeast seems to have it under control - here’s what changed


“Hospital Capacity Crosses Tipping Point in U.S. Coronavirus Hot Spots” – Wall Street JournalThis is a headline I hoped to not see again after the number of coronavirus infections had finally started to decline in the Northeast and Pacific Northwest. However, the pandemic has now shifted to...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> How did it jump from Mongolia?


Warewolves from London?


----------



## greg nr (Jul 14, 2020)

*Masks offer much more protection against coronavirus than many think*









Masks offer much more protection against coronavirus than many think


Mask-wearing in public has become an increasingly pressing and politicized issue as the economy reopens and cases surge across the nation.




www.latimes.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2020)

Running the current C.V. numbers for Cal the death rate has decreased to just over 2%. I guess they are figuring out better ways to treat it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Running the current C.V. numbers for Cal the death rate has decreased to just over 2%. I guess they are figuring out better ways to treat it.


i wish I could believe the numbers but too many variables/politics et"fkn"c


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> i wish I could believe the numbers but too many variables/politics et"fkn"c


Well yeah because it's a hoax after all.

Most of the deaths are from people who were already living with several health conditions, or a disease, the other deaths are from all the people that are being Overdosed with barbiturates while their locked into a damn ventilator machine and harnessed to the bed so they can't move, elderly folks are being euthanized in the ICU of these hospital's, the hospitals are committing murder on a unified level, doctors are being paid $39k per covid patient placed on a ventilator, to perpetuate the income they seek they must continue to trick people into fearing the deadly repercussions of a fake virus, you see they can't force you to believe that you have covid, you must believe on your own will power, that is where I must say, their strength is, but when you destroy countless lives over multiple decades with MK Ultra you eventually become a master of your craft, combined with AI and global media control it's not hard to understand why they were able to trick the masses.

The numbers are being based off the same test kits that the CDC already admitted were around 60% inaccurate, I haven't heard news of a new test kit being developed either, that means the readings they're basing all this new wave BS on is a continuation of falsified positive test kit confirmations (which means they are horse shitting you/me). Why are they continuing the hysteria/psychological torture? What has happened to our collective Human consciousness to allow for so many to be led astray for such an dreadfully extended period of time, it's pretty F'd up in my opinion and I don't like seeing people devolve towards their fellow human being over a simple mask either, masks only, ONLY help if you yourself already have some flu or virus, it helps keep your own contaminated airways from dispersing particles outwardly, it's purpose in regards to a pandemic is to contain your own particles, a mask isn't entirely going to contain every single particle, and in the case of an actual pandemic they would serve a purpose in that way at least maybe 90% effectively if everyone actually wore a mask (just guesstimating) but when you're dealing a hoax however, it changes the reasoning behind and purpose as to why a mask would be worn, it becomes a symbol of group acceptance and cult like herd mentality of kind of a combination Stockholm syndrome and a collective self derived sadism towards the individual themself as well as society around them, over a fear based propaganda/psychological weapon of sociological control, it's such a sickening thing to behold over such a broad scale across society, I'm left feeling sorry for so many that I see around me, and their self centered agitation over my not wearing of a mask anywhere, people just lack perspective and common sense on a grand scale these days is my guess.

And you know, honestly who wouldn't be impressed/astonished at the great lengths that the deep state/ Illuminati have gone though to expedite such a continued expenditure of energy and time to complete the task of mind control and manipulation, and their globalist agenda to take down American as a 1st world nation through various combined measures such as inciting a supposed race war that they need to take place in order for China to defeat our nation and take our wealth more easily, they want want to control our nation through a mixture communism and Marxism to help bring about conformity and willful control of society, it seems so far they are making their plans unfold as planned, and if bad things don't happen on their own with the race War, they cause them on their own as with floyd19.

I'm tired of being lied to, that's my only real purpose for making this statement, im tired of everyone being lied to, and I don't want to see it any longer than I have to, I'm here to make friend's, and I do come in peace, let's keep this in good nature to anyone who responds to me please, I mean no harm, I'm just wondering why people here are still going on about this with such realism, when so much has been shown to be falsified and carelessly linked together, with such endless stories of its viral severity too, has anyone noticed this, lol, it has tenticals, it has HIV sequences, it spreads during intensified UV light, ok I'm being a bit dramatic/sarcastic here, but seriously they keep pressing for fear, fear, FEAR which just means they are doing it to cover up for their inconsitant lies, lies, LIES.

To this day nobody (scientists) has actually proven 100% without a doubt that covid 19 actually exists, and that the test kits for a monetized ® fake virus hoax actually are 100% accurate of anything, I'm calling the virus pandemic a hoax (because it is) in the same way that most people call a duck, A duck, I'm just switching the terms around and calling it a mallard that's all, doesn't make me criminal for voicing my own deserved grounds to speak forth my viewpoint and or opinion, just in the same way as everyone else here.

Hey check this out remember when south park did the man bear pig episode? I personally believe the allegorical meaning behind that episode to be covid, not global warming as the surface conjecture may suggest, link below of the short south park clip,  Just switch around Al Gore for Fauci.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 15, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I'm tired of being lied to, that's my only real purpose for making this statement, im tired of everyone being lied to, and I don't want to see it any longer than I have to, I'm here to make friend's, and I do come in peace, let's keep this in good nature to anyone who responds to me please, I mean no harm, I'm just wondering why people here are still going on about this with such realism, when so much has been shown to be falsified and carelessly linked together, with such endless stories of its viral severity too, has anyone noticed this, lol, it has tenticals, it has HIV sequences, it spreads during intensified UV light, ok I'm being a bit dramatic/sarcastic here, but seriously they keep pressing for fear, fear, FEAR which just means they are doing it to cover up for their inconsitant lies, lies, LIES.


quick telling others about their lies but then ventures off and tells the whole world that CoVid is a global conspiracy!
And then ends with a cartoon, for the new oracle  ... cartoons for victory LMAO


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2020)

Conspiracy Show is alive and well.
Incredibly dumb shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Well yeah because it's a hoax after all.
> 
> Most of the deaths are from people who were already living with several health conditions, or a disease, the other deaths are from all the people that are being Overdosed with barbiturates while their locked into a damn ventilator machine and harnessed to the bed so they can't move, elderly folks are being euthanized in the ICU of these hospital's, the hospitals are committing murder on a unified level, doctors are being paid $39k per covid patient placed on a ventilator, to perpetuate the income they seek they must continue to trick people into fearing the deadly repercussions of a fake virus, you see they can't force you to believe that you have covid, you must believe on your own will power, that is where I must say, their strength is, but when you destroy countless lives over multiple decades with MK Ultra you eventually become a master of your craft, combined with AI and global media control it's not hard to understand why they were able to trick the masses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4624916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get past this ~ "Well yeah because it's a hoax after all. "


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Well yeah because it's a hoax after all.
> 
> Most of the deaths are from people who were already living with several health conditions, or a disease, the other deaths are from all the people that are being Overdosed with barbiturates while their locked into a damn ventilator machine and harnessed to the bed so they can't move, elderly folks are being euthanized in the ICU of these hospital's, the hospitals are committing murder on a unified level, doctors are being paid $39k per covid patient placed on a ventilator, to perpetuate the income they seek they must continue to trick people into fearing the deadly repercussions of a fake virus, you see they can't force you to believe that you have covid, you must believe on your own will power, that is where I must say, their strength is, but when you destroy countless lives over multiple decades with MK Ultra you eventually become a master of your craft, combined with AI and global media control it's not hard to understand why they were able to trick the masses.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Running the current C.V. numbers for Cal the death rate has decreased to just over 2%. I guess they are figuring out better ways to treat it.


Aggregation of data is important in giving us the actual death rate. We have a bigger problem now, the CDC will no longer be getting the data it will go instead to a private contractor in DC. I really recommend getting and wearing a respirator, eye protection and if you have long hair, hair covering when you go out. This virus is aersolized and we need the smart people to be alive when it burns out. 

Stay safe out there.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I didn't get past this ~ "Well yeah because it's a hoax after all. "


Idiots and anti-vaxxers

Better fewer but better
-Lenin


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> i wish I could believe the numbers but too many variables/politics et"fkn"c


Unfortunately, the hospitalization numbers will be suspect from now on:
https://www.kcra.com/article/coronavirus-hospital-data-will-now-be-sent-to-trump-administration-instead-of-cdc/33321565


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> To be fair the mask only protects other people from yourself. Doesn't actually protect the wearer from anything.


Uh, huh.

All those doctors and nurses wearing 2 masks and a faceshield are just doing it as a fashion statement then?

Do you wear a mask? How about wearing one when you post here, you sound a little infected.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Uh, huh.
> 
> All those doctors and nurses wearing 2 masks and a faceshield are just doing it as a fashion statement then?
> 
> Do you wear a mask? How about wearing one when you post here, you sound a little infected.


No, they’re doing it because it’s all they have due to their governments not providing them with appropriate SEALED respirators.
better to have something that’s slightly helpful than nothing at all.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> No, they’re doing it because it’s all they have due to their governments not providing them with appropriate SEALED respirators.
> better to have something that’s slightly helpful than nothing at all.


Slightly helpful?

What does the 95 in n95 stand for?

And stop coughing, are you ill?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2020)

As of today San Luis Obispo county has had 989 cases and 5 deaths; looks pretty good until you work the numbers. The first few months (Feb-May) we held to under 400 and 1 death. In the last 3 weeks one death per week and increasing cases. Local businesses are waiting for a new lockdown.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 15, 2020)

I think I posted this already but it deserves a repost…


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Slightly helpful?
> 
> What does the 95 in n95 stand for?
> 
> And stop coughing, are you ill?


Look mate your clearly delusional regarding the subject so I'm not gonna bother. 
If it's not a sealed mask it doesn't protect you from the virus. End of. 
I wear one wherever I need to. Doesn't bother me and I know it helps a fair bit to prevent me from passing it to others if I get it. 
But I'm under absolutely no illusion that an unsealed mask will protect me from anything. 
I have to wear respirators at work because they simply don't work. 
You have fun in your little bubble of safety. 
Don't worry you'll be protected


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Well yeah because it's a hoax after all.
> 
> Most of the deaths are from people who were already living with several health conditions, or a disease, the other deaths are from all the people that are being Overdosed with barbiturates while their locked into a damn ventilator machine and harnessed to the bed so they can't move, elderly folks are being euthanized in the ICU of these hospital's, the hospitals are committing murder on a unified level, doctors are being paid $39k per covid patient placed on a ventilator, to perpetuate the income they seek they must continue to trick people into fearing the deadly repercussions of a fake virus, you see they can't force you to believe that you have covid, you must believe on your own will power, that is where I must say, their strength is, but when you destroy countless lives over multiple decades with MK Ultra you eventually become a master of your craft, combined with AI and global media control it's not hard to understand why they were able to trick the masses.
> 
> ...


Ignorance:

_noun_


lack of knowledge or information.

*Man, 30, who thought coronavirus was hoax dies after attending ‘COVID party,’ doctor says*









Man, 30, who thought coronavirus was hoax dies after attending ‘COVID party,’ doctor says


A doctor in Texas says a 30-year-old patient who thought the coronavirus was a hoax has died after attending a “COVID party.”




www.kxan.com





Since you'll probably call that fake news I'll include a link from your favorite Fair and Balanced station.









Texas hospital says man, 30, died after attending 'COVID party'


A Texas hospital says a patient who was a healthy young man died from the coronavirus after attending a “COVID” party.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I didn't get past this ~ "Well yeah because it's a hoax after all. "


global moderator, lol.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 15, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Look mate your clearly delusional regarding the subject so I'm not gonna bother.
> If it's not a sealed mask it doesn't protect you from the virus. End of.


And you are clearly missing the point of masks, it's to reduce the virus load that is aerosolized into closed spaces.
Reducing the spread is the point, not an astronaut suit for the omega man. No fucking common sense with these New Age Truthers...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2020)

__





Public Health


The leading hospital magazine for hospital business news and analysis for hospital and healthcare system executives.




www.beckershospitalreview.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I didn't get past this ~ "Well yeah because it's a hoax after all. "


Neither did I.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4625017


No way dude a mescaline pipe? You already used that pic in a reply to me on post #68 of the crew dragon thread, don't cha know?


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> No way dude a mescaline pipe? You already used that pic in a reply to me on post #68 of the crew dragon thread, don't cha know?


If the pipe fits... and it's a crack pipe.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> Those rebel rousers.
> 
> The lawless riots did nothing to cure the problem.


Karen has spoken.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

Anti-Mask Idiots Rally at Florida Restaurant as State Becomes Covid-19 Epicenter


Anti-mask advocates rallied over the weekend at a restaurant in Florida, the current covid-19 capital of the world, insisting that no one should wear a mask to fight the spread of the deadly disease. The rally proves yet again that no amount of infection or death will convince some people to do...




gizmodo.com


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Neither did I.


Me neither


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2020)

Coronavirus hospital data will now be sent to Trump administration instead of CDC


Hospital data on coronavirus patients will now be rerouted to the Trump administration instead of first being sent to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the Department of Health and Human Services confirmed to CNN on Tuesday.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Look mate your clearly delusional regarding the subject so I'm not gonna bother.
> If it's not a sealed mask it doesn't protect you from the virus. End of.
> I wear one wherever I need to. Doesn't bother me and I know it helps a fair bit to prevent me from passing it to others if I get it.
> But I'm under absolutely no illusion that an unsealed mask will protect me from anything.
> ...


OK.


Somebody puts a gun to your head and makes you sit down by yourself at a table with 3 chairs in an 8X8 room. He then sets down a factory sealed n95, a box of surgical masks and a face shield and leaves the room and locks the door.

He then announces that in 2 minutes, he is going to let in 2 asymptomatic positive covid-19 carriers who will sit at the table with you while they loudly argue about whether masks are useful.

The door remains locked for 10 minutes before you can leave.

You going to put on that PPE or not?

Yes or no?

Edit: I can't hear you, what was the answer again?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Ignorance:
> 
> _noun_
> 
> ...


Of course, everything has to do with covid in 2020, parties are no exception, it's been non stop all year, can you not tell they're clawing their way through any open gaped hole to feed you/us more amplified news about a supposedly deadly plague covid virus, but yet people want ignore the fact that multiple types of causes for Death like pneumonia, heart attacks, stroke, flu and cancer deaths just magically evaporate from becoming known causes of death for thousands of people nationwide all year long?

"I thought it was a hoax" of course they are going to post a news article in refutation directly and precisely in response to the exact words that people are using and the same lingo that would or could possibly be used in a conversation in regards to the covid pandemic and with this topic being of heightened discussion within the minds of your common everyday folk because of all the daily false narration of the spread of this supposed covid virus outbreak. Point being it's easy for people to believe that this discussion of a patient dying in a hospital went down exactly as they're saying it did.

But yeah nobody is going around having these supposed super hip and awesome "covid" parties as these deep state indoctrination outlets continue to weaponisingly release as truth into the minds of the public, that's just what the dork patrol lamestream media wants you to believe, they aren't sworn over to protecting our nation from foreign contrived geopolitical narration, they've already been caught on multiple levels red handed blatantly lying to the American public, how long will so many willfully continue to accept that the mass produced media we are hearing about is for our own good, and for our cause as a Nation, take what I'm saying seriously, they've already said again and again that their end goal is to cripple the American economy and dissolve our nation through propaganda based proxy wars until actual War breaks out with China and their allies that is, these are the same people guiding this bio psychological conflict machinery into the disarray of our nation, Death to America being their allegorical/literal endgame, but yeah stay safe out there, 6ft apart and staying masked up is what's most important, don't worry the rest of the world around you is completely innocent, stay in your happy place however you are able dear friends, nothing bad would ever be conspired against us, this here's merica, and proud we are. Cheers.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> If the pipe fits... and it's a crack pipe.


Yeah broseph because I'm only on a weed site to get info about other drugs and how to use them, I'm not a user of Cannabis for its medicinal benefits or anything like that, I'm just here looking for my daily fix, and to be the common drug addict that I most certainly am  don't cha know?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Of course, everything has to do with covid in 2020, parties are no exception, it's been non stop all year, can you not tell they're clawing their way through any open gaped hole to feed you/us more amplified news about a supposedly deadly plague covid virus, but yet people want ignore the fact that multiple types of causes for Death like pneumonia, heart attacks, stroke, flu and cancer deaths just magically evaporate from becoming known causes of death for thousands of people nationwide all year long?
> 
> "I thought it was a hoax" of course they are going to post a news article in refutation directly and precisely in response to the exact words that people are using and the same lingo that would or could possibly be used in a conversation in regards to the covid pandemic and with this topic being of heightened discussion within the minds of your common everyday folk because of all the daily false narration of the spread of this supposed covid virus outbreak. Point being it's easy for people to believe that this discussion of a patient dying in a hospital went down exactly as they're saying it did.
> 
> But yeah nobody is going around having these supposed super hip and awesome "covid" parties as these deep state indoctrination outlets continue to weaponisingly release as truth into the minds of the public, that's just what the dork patrol lamestream media wants you to believe, they aren't sworn over to protecting our nation from foreign contrived geopolitical narration, they've already been caught on multiple levels red handed blatantly lying to the American public, how long will so many willfully continue to accept that the mass produced media we are hearing about is for our own good, and for our cause as a Nation, take what I'm saying seriously, they've already said again and again that their end goal is to cripple the American economy and dissolve our nation through propaganda based proxy wars until actual War breaks out with China and their allies that is, these are the same people guiding this bio psychological conflict machinery into the disarray of our nation, Death to America being their allegorical/literal endgame, but yeah stay safe out there, 6ft apart and staying masked up is what's most important, don't worry the rest of the world around you is completely innocent, stay in your happy place however you are able dear friends, nothing bad would ever be conspired against us, this here's merica, and proud we are. Cheers.


Your primary source of news is even reporting about Covid parties. I guess trump and his propaganda network are part of the Deep State as well. 









Tuscaloosa students throwing dangerous 'COVID parties,' city councilor warns


College students in Alabama who contracted the coronavirus have been attending COVID-19 parties over the past few weeks as part of a game to intentionally infect each other, according to a city council member.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Yeah broseph because I'm only on a weed site to get info about other drugs and how to use them, I'm not a user of Cannabis for its medicinal benefits or anything like that, I'm just here looking for my daily fix, and to be the common drug addict that I most certainly am  don't cha know?



Well, at least your avi name is accurate...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

It's just astonishing that the greatest nation in history has failed so miserably at dealing with Covid-19. We have the greatest minds on the planet but unfortunately they are not being listened to or are not in a position of power to do anything. It's been like watching a slow drip on a faucet get worse and worse while so many said "What we need to do is replace the o-ring". But then you have those saying the o-ring is fine. The leak will just go away on it's own like a miracle. Well it isn't going away it's getting worse.

An example of how great America is and how the people of this country can do anything. Too bad the Olympics were cancelled. I sure would have liked to see her land this and bring home another gold.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

Jeez what happened to this thread?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeez what happened to this thread?


It's evolving just like the spread of Covid. My recent post was tied into covid due to the Olympics being cancelled because of it and I merely posted an example of what we'll miss out on with a lead in about America and how it produces people that are the best in the world at what they do as a counter to what we are currently witnessing which is the worst America has to offer.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4625261


The sad truth is that man is destroying the planet even though man needs the planet to survive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


> It's evolving just like the spread of Covid. My recent post was tied into covid due to the Olympics being cancelled because of it and I merely posted an example of what we'll miss out on with a lead in about America and how it produces people that are the best in the world at what they do as a counter to what we are currently witnessing which is the worst America has to offer.


Can't see your video, the uploader hasn't made it available in my country  She's freaking adorable and like four and a half feet tall. Did you see her throw the first ball for the baseball game? These nut jobs post in here... a lot less adorable.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't see your video, the uploader hasn't made it available in my country  She's freaking adorable and like four and a half feet tall. Did you see her throw the first ball for the baseball game? These nut jobs post in here... a lot less adorable.


Too bad you can't see the video. It's awesome what she does. Truly amazing. 

I'm a big gymnastics fan. I was good at the rings, parallel bars, and pommel horse back in school but started smoking weed and that was the end of that.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2020)

Granddaughter is a gymnast.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

We'll get through this but it sucks that America had to fumble through covid by a completely incompetent leader. Now all the data will be disseminated by qualified people like Ivanka and Jared instead of people with decades of experience at the CDC. America will live on long past these pathetic self serving scoundrels.

Many on this site don't know the Dan Jansen story. 








Or farther back with the Miracle on Ice in 1980. 







Screw Covid. America will prevail despite the incompetence by our current President. It's unfortunate that we find ourselves in this position but we will rectify it and it will be reflected at the ballot box in November.















Simone Biles Earns 6th U.S. All-Around Gymnastics Title With Historic Triple-Double


The reigning world champion is the first woman to stick the landing after two flips and three full twists. Biles also made history by performing a double-double dismount off the balance beam Friday.




www.npr.org


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

Kerry Strug vaults with an injured ankle to bring gold home to America. Screw Covid and screw that piece of garbage currently occupying the White House. This is the America that will prevail. Determination.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Of course, everything has to do with covid in 2020, parties are no exception, it's been non stop all year, can you not tell they're clawing their way through any open gaped hole to feed you/us more amplified news about a supposedly deadly plague covid virus, but yet people want ignore the fact that multiple types of causes for Death like pneumonia, heart attacks, stroke, flu and cancer deaths just magically evaporate from becoming known causes of death for thousands of people nationwide all year long?
> 
> "I thought it was a hoax" of course they are going to post a news article in refutation directly and precisely in response to the exact words that people are using and the same lingo that would or could possibly be used in a conversation in regards to the covid pandemic and with this topic being of heightened discussion within the minds of your common everyday folk because of all the daily false narration of the spread of this supposed covid virus outbreak. Point being it's easy for people to believe that this discussion of a patient dying in a hospital went down exactly as they're saying it did.
> 
> But yeah nobody is going around having these supposed super hip and awesome "covid" parties as these deep state indoctrination outlets continue to weaponisingly release as truth into the minds of the public, that's just what the dork patrol lamestream media wants you to believe, they aren't sworn over to protecting our nation from foreign contrived geopolitical narration, they've already been caught on multiple levels red handed blatantly lying to the American public, how long will so many willfully continue to accept that the mass produced media we are hearing about is for our own good, and for our cause as a Nation, take what I'm saying seriously, they've already said again and again that their end goal is to cripple the American economy and dissolve our nation through propaganda based proxy wars until actual War breaks out with China and their allies that is, these are the same people guiding this bio psychological conflict machinery into the disarray of our nation, Death to America being their allegorical/literal endgame, but yeah stay safe out there, 6ft apart and staying masked up is what's most important, don't worry the rest of the world around you is completely innocent, stay in your happy place however you are able dear friends, nothing bad would ever be conspired against us, this here's merica, and proud we are. Cheers.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 15, 2020)

Relying to much on the news is going to create a lot of anxiety.
Everyone knows they dramatize reality and want nothing more than to hook people in to watch everyday.
They have a ton of material to work with at the moment.

I went to the Post office today and also to Walgreens. Went to the supermarket yesterday. Went to Home Depot and Star Nursery recently.

Everyone was nice, no drama, maybe a missing mask here or there. People have been conforming more in the past month or so IMHO and maybe things will start to improve as the larger majority conforms to wearing a mask.

There are already stories of people regretting the choices they made. In the months ahead, there are going to be a ton of those stories with patients family members and medical staff sharing what the reality is and even more people will likely conform.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Relying to much on the news is going to create a lot of anxiety.
> Everyone knows they dramatize reality and want nothing more than to hook people in to watch everyday.
> They have a ton of material to work with at the moment.
> 
> ...


Yes the news dramatizes everything. I don't watch CNN, FOX, MSNBC, etc... I might hit the website and glance at the headlines and every now and then all of them have a decent story that's not political. 

I'm somewhat of a loner and don't need to gather in large social settings or go out to the bars to party, etc... I enjoy smaller gatherings among just a few friends grilling in a backyard or sitting around the table chatting. Some feel the need to go out as if they're not out and about they're missing out. Those are the ones driving the spike in covid.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Yes the news dramatizes everything. I don't watch CNN, FOX, MSNBC, etc... I might hit the website and glance at the headlines and every now and then all of them have a decent story that's not political.


When someone pulls a gun in a public place, and threatens to kill another shopper or an employee over wearing a mask, that is not the media dramatizing a story. You can watch the raw footage with no sound and be shocked. There are many more than one. Some have resulted in death.

The situation itself is dramatic. It is fueled by hate and lies. It is overtly political because of the leader puking it out and people adopting it.

And it is getting worse. Stick your head in a bubble if that makes you feel better, but it doesn't change facts about outrageous acts.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Yes the news dramatizes everything. I don't watch CNN, FOX, MSNBC, etc... I might hit the website and glance at the headlines and every now and then all of them have a decent story that's not political.
> 
> I'm somewhat of a loner and don't need to gather in large social settings or go out to the bars to party, etc... I enjoy smaller gatherings among just a few friends grilling in a backyard or sitting around the table chatting. Some feel the need to go out as if they're not out and about they're missing out. Those are the ones driving the spike in covid.


I'm a lot like you. I was a stealth grower for many years and while playing poker for something like 20 years I kept to a select group of friends. Some were incredibly A type personalities that needed to move constantly. Some could never understand how I could remain laid back in most situations. Drove some of them crazy trying to understand it. 
I watch the news also. I watched a lot more when I had cable, now I find it better selecting what I want to see using u tube.

I misspoke saying it was dramatized. The videos are real for sure.

Finally germinated some seeds.
11 of 12 popped.

Cannatonic
Blue Dream 
Pure Power plant

I've been neglecting the Covid vegetable garden. The only vegetable I'm going to likely continue with are the carrots. I'm finally ready to grow again after a 5 month break.

5:00 Time for a shot and a beer and some weed to wash it down .


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 15, 2020)

greg nr said:


> When someone pulls a gun in a public place, and threatens to kill another shopper or an employee over wearing a mask, that is not the media dramatizing a story. You can watch the raw footage with no sound and be shocked. There are many more than one. Some have resulted in death.
> 
> The situation itself is dramatic. It is fueled by hate and lies. It is overtly political because of the leader puking it out and people adopting it.
> 
> And it is getting worse. Stick your head in a bubble if that makes you feel better, but it doesn't change facts about outrageous acts.


Can I ask you a question, greg? It's a big one, involving ventilators.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 16, 2020)

Coronavirus Drug and Treatment Tracker


----------



## greg nr (Jul 16, 2020)

This was noted early on in woohan, but I haven't seen much lately. Apparently studies are ongoing, and blood type matters.... Type O seems to have a only a 65% infection rate compare to other blood types. 









Why do we have different blood types — and do they make us more vulnerable to Covid-19? | CNN


Most humans fall into one of four blood groups — A, B, AB or O. Ordinarily, your blood type makes little difference in your life except if you need to have a blood transfusion — and now, if you have Covid-19.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

Labs Racing to Find More Efficient Covid Tests


As COVID-19 cases climb around the country, there is a race – not only for more tests, but for ones that are more comfortable.




www.nbcbayarea.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2020)

What the hell is going on? These people are insane. 


"We believe this President has great approval in this country. His historic Covid response speaks for itself," White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany said Thursday"

She means historic failure speaks for itself.


"Georgia Republican Gov. Brian Kemp, issued an executive order late Wednesday blocking the Peach State's cities from issuing orders requiring masks to be worn in public places -- a measure proven to decrease virus transmission -- and on Thursday sued Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms for sticking by her city's mask order." 

What is this morons problem? 

The state is currently reporting 131,275 cases and 3,091 deaths. That’s an increase of 3,441 new cases and 13 deaths since Wednesday. Georgia became the 9th state to hit 100,000 COVID-19 cases.



"Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis blamed the media for the virus running out of control." 

Say what? Now it's the media's fault that covid is spreading? Unbelievable.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


> What the hell is going on? These people are insane.
> 
> 
> "We believe this President has great approval in this country. His historic Covid response speaks for itself," White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany said Thursday"
> ...


Note the dates:


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Note the dates:
> 
> View attachment 4627000


Talk about a change of heart......

Yeah it's funny a a denialier (sp) blames everything (can we say narccist) and then boom....oop....it is real....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 17, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Well yeah because it's a hoax after all.
> 
> Most of the deaths are from people who were already living with several health conditions, or a disease, the other deaths are from all the people that are being Overdosed with barbiturates while their locked into a damn ventilator machine and harnessed to the bed so they can't move, elderly folks are being euthanized in the ICU of these hospital's, the hospitals are committing murder on a unified level, doctors are being paid $39k per covid patient placed on a ventilator, to perpetuate the income they seek they must continue to trick people into fearing the deadly repercussions of a fake virus, you see they can't force you to believe that you have covid, you must believe on your own will power, that is where I must say, their strength is, but when you destroy countless lives over multiple decades with MK Ultra you eventually become a master of your craft, combined with AI and global media control it's not hard to understand why they were able to trick the masses.
> 
> ...


----------



## spek9 (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Talk about a change of heart......
> 
> Yeah it's funny a a denialier (sp) blames everything (can we say narccist) and then boom....oop....it is real....
> View attachment 4627011


Within a single 24 hour period at that. Apparently, he's deleted his Twitter account due to "He is just taking a break from the abuse he has received from thousands of intolerant people who purposefully mislead people on his statement, including the media".

What a sad piece of blame-laying. "I'm the victim of my own idiocy!" in other words.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 17, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4625576


Is that Putin’s dick?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Within a single 24 hour period at that. Apparently, he's deleted his Twitter account due to "He is just taking a break from the abuse he has received from thousands of intolerant people who purposefully mislead people on his statement, including the media".
> 
> What a sad piece of blame-laying. "I'm the victim of my own idiocy!" in other words.


Basically 

The ultimate......OOps.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4627012


Kayleigh is an idiot...just listening to her make me cringe.....mouth pieces of the BS train...


----------



## greg nr (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Kayleigh is an idiot...just listening to her make me cringe.....mouth pieces of the BS train...


She makes baghdad bob look like walter cronkite.

They aren't even trying to lie convincingly anymore. They just lie and move on to the next lie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> They aren't even trying to lie convincingly anymore. They just lie and move on to the next lie.


They are gonna try to spin it anyways they can now, especially during an election year....

Wait till the mudslinging starts, and the finger pointing begins.....or has it already started....


----------



## Moldy (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2020)

*Coronavirus Live Updates: Officials Sound Alarm After U.S. Daily Record of 75,600 New Cases*
The number of deaths in the country is increasing, and more than half the states have enacted mask orders. Brazil surpasses 2 million total cases, and India has hit a million.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4627012


After the completely insane things these people say and do where are they going to get a job after their stint with the moron comes to an end? Who would hire her? 


I'm waiting for the return of bullet lady to make the rounds and claim Covid was plan B when they were falsifying birth documents and grooming Obama in Kenya to be the President of the United States as part of the Deep States plot to take over the world.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2020)

https://www.sfchronicle.com/health/article/With-coronavirus-antibodies-fading-fast-focus-15414533.php

This is a very long haul, no miracles coming anytime soon


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.sfchronicle.com/health/article/With-coronavirus-antibodies-fading-fast-focus-15414533.php
> 
> This is a very long haul, no miracles coming anytime soon


Yeah looks like 2-3 months for the active but our B and T cells may still show memory so although we may be able to get it again we could mount a quicker and better defense so it wouldn't be as bad, still more to find out and the final word isn't in yet.

I'm enjoying my respirator more everyday.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2020)

Military medics deployed in California, Texas as hospitals struggle with coronavirus surge


Several states have been reporting record coronavirus numbers this week, contributing to a surge in the national death rate.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Military medics deployed in California, Texas as hospitals struggle with coronavirus surge
> 
> 
> Several states have been reporting record coronavirus numbers this week, contributing to a surge in the national death rate.
> ...


Couple of people I know got called up....here we go...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2020)

Even during the pandemic a girl / guy has got to make a living.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah looks like 2-3 months for the active but our B and T cells may still show memory so although we may be able to get it again we could mount a quicker and better defense so it wouldn't be as bad, still more to find out and the final word isn't in yet.
> 
> I'm enjoying my respirator more everyday.


The girls in xtsho's post above are wearing face shields.
I was surprised the girl in singlemalt's post wasn't wearing a face shield or eye protection.
Should she be wearing eye protection?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

Ok question.....

How are everyone's prices at the store, aka grocery etc

Starting to notice price increases.....js


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok question.....
> 
> How are everyone's prices at the store, aka grocery etc
> 
> Starting to notice price increases.....js


Ground beef is at 150%


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ground beef is at 150%


Kinda figured, interesting at best?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Kinda figured, interesting at best?


That


BudmanTX said:


> Kinda figured, interesting at best?


That depends on future price trends. Is this a spike or a warning?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That
> 
> That depends on future price trends. Is this a spike or a warning?


Could be both mate. Wife orders stuff with Amazon, spam , I know some people don't like it, went up from 2.50 a can to 5 to 10 $.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

Kushash said:


> The girls in xtsho's post above are wearing face shields.
> I was surprised the girl in singlemalt's post wasn't wearing a face shield or eye protection.
> Should she be wearing eye protection?
> 
> View attachment 4627501


I don't know what she's doing. But I've never seen any bio lab that looked that messy. Next if she was working with potentially infectious material she should have a PAPR on or be working in a containment hood. So I'm hoping this is a staged picture in a storage room.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Could be both mate. Wife orders stuff with Amazon, spam , I know some people don't like it, went up from 2.50 a can to 5 to 10 $.......


Ya know, when a spammer hits this site he/she could at least use genuine Spam. Least that way that’s lunch sorted


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Couple of people I know got called up....here we go...


They called up guard or reserves? Last thing I heard was they were using active duty military to avoid pulling guard and reservists from their regular jobs. I know out here at Eisenhower Medical Center in Rancho Mirage, CA they were all active duty.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ya know, when a spammer hits this site he/she could at least use genuine Spam. Least that way that’s lunch sorted


Where the hell is Roger?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They called up guard or reserves? Last thing I heard was they were using active duty military to avoid pulling guard and reservists from their regular jobs. I know out here at Eisenhower Medical Center in Rancho Mirage, CA they were all active duty.


Reserves here.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know what she's doing. But I've never seen any bio lab that looked that messy. Next if she was working with potentially infectious material she should have a PAPR on or be working in a containment hood. So I'm hoping this is a staged picture in a storage room.


agree. allegedly she's working on biohazardous infectious material; and has a paper mask. Very bad lab technique, she's swinging that loaded pipette to near her face as well. It's staged


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Reserves here.......


Doctors and nurses?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ya know, when a spammer hits this site he/she could at least use genuine Spam. Least that way that’s lunch sorted


True...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> agree. allegedly she's working on biohazardous infectious material; and has a paper mask. Very bad lab technique, she's swinging that loaded pipette to near her face as well. It's staged


Have you ever seen any lab that looked like that? It looks like some nightmare storage area where the manacled prisoners are forced to labor and did you see that tin foil around those cans etc..... ::shudder::


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Doctors and nurses?


Yep, both.....here we go...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yep, both.....here we go...


So they pulled them from their regular hospitals to send them to other hospitals. How does that help?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2020)

Also, right next to her on the next desk is gel electrophoresis exps; noone is gonna be slinging other liquid chems near that, too easy to contaminate


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Also, right next to her on the next desk is gel electrophoresis exps; noone is gonna be slinging other liquid chems near that, too easy to contaminate


Yeah and the electrodes hanging off the shelf, HEY maybe this is where it originated!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Have you ever seen any lab that looked like that? It looks like some nightmare storage area where the manacled prisoners are forced to labor and did you see that tin foil around those cans etc..... ::shudder::


actually, that's a typical undergrad lab, none class room, albeit horribly messy. Too many different things going on there for a dedicated lab


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So they pulled them from their regular hospitals to send them to other hospitals. How does that help?


Dunno, not my area....js

Just rolling with what I hear....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

And cubed spam in scrambled eggs is really not bad, salt and pepper..


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> And cubed spam in scrambled eggs is really not bad, salt and pepper..


Spam is meat flavored sodium.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> actually, that's a typical undergrad lab, none class room, albeit horribly messy. Too many different things going on there for a dedicated lab


LOL ours were actually pristine clean and lovely wooden affairs where order, glassware, cleanliness and mean graduate TA's abounded. Their labs looked ratty ;P


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Spam is meat flavored sodium.


Ok damnit, I thorough in some more pepper, sheesh, think I have some thing hotter.....picky,,..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey @raratt This is from Mrs budmantx "they make low sodium ones "....just letting ya know......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2020)

I like Spam


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I like Spam


They have all kinds of flavors too. Also if you work really hard in the sun it doesn't taste salty.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> if you work really hard in the sun it doesn't taste salty.


Not gonna say it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I like Spam


Depends on the spam....can nice, couple holes and squeeze, chopp up fry add eggs more recipes to follow.

The other  don't like it..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2020)

gotta have a good hot sauce


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not gonna say it.


Say what, that depletion of circulating plasma sodium changes your taste buds perception of sodium chloride?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> gotta have a good hot sauce


ideally, something Spamergolic


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> gotta have a good hot sauce




Works wonders, little goes a long way......


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Say what, that depletion of circulating plasma sodium changes your taste buds perception of sodium chloride?


Whatever works for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Whatever works for you.


KCl does wonders


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> KCl does wonders


KCI? Ok do I really wanna know....probably not........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Could be both mate. Wife orders stuff with Amazon, spam , I know some people don't like it, went up from 2.50 a can to 5 to 10 $.......


Just pointing out, watch your prices....be safe.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2020)

I like to cube spam into a small dice, like pea sized or a little larger...Then, I melt some brown sugar, and when it caramelizes I toss in the spam along with a minced jalapeno or serrano. Once it cools, its just great to snack on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I like to cube spam into a small dice, like pea sized or a little larger...Then, I melt some brown sugar, and when it caramelizes I toss in the spam along with a minced jalapeno or serrano. Once it cools, its just great to snack on.


Never done that, spam, peas, fried rice, soy sauce....you can add eggs, carrot, shirmp,...

Lots of combos to use....


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ground beef is at 150%


Grind your own. I buy primal cuts and break them down myself. Chuck Rolls are $3.19 lb and whole briskets are $2.79 lb at Smart Food Service. When I break down a chuck roll I get numerous roasts, a couple chuck eye steaks, a Sierra steak, and Denver steaks. The rest is cut into stew meat or ground into ground beef. The good thing about grinding your own is it comes from one animal not scraps from hundreds. Smart Food Service is only here out west but there are other retailers across the country selling the same primal cuts.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 18, 2020)

I like spam. I dont have it often but when I do I have it with mustard which normally I'm not a huge fan of. Maybe if I paired it with a good sausage or something. Spam always brings me back to story a guy told me. He was on a greyhound traveling quite a distance through hot weather, southwest, Texas or Az, I cant remember, but it was hot AF. On the bus ride he watched a woman eat the spam straight out of the can then drink that clear/yellow/tan jelly stuff that had turned to liquid.
You gotta draw the line somewhere with spam.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2020)

Amish HamLoaf is SUPER SPAM


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2020)

Real men eat Scrapple.

*Scrapple*, also known by the Pennsylvania Dutch name Pannhaas or "pan rabbit", is traditionally a mush of pork scraps and trimmings combined with cornmeal and wheat flour, often buckwheat flour, and spices. The mush is formed into a semi-solid congealed loaf, and slices of the *scrapple* are then pan-fried before serving.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Amish HamLoaf is SUPER SPAM


I love olive loaf 


I’m about to blow my top on my father. 76, cardiac stents every 10 year or so. I was just informed by a nurse friend of mine that I’ve been friends with since 8th grade, that my dad was at her garage sale, in high covid county Florida WITHOUT A GOD DAMN MASK. Sorry God but it was necessary.
I say wear a mask dad, he says goofy things then he says it bothers him but he’s never had one on. 
I say dad, I’m sorry but we cannot celebrate my bday with you because you could make both of us sick, he’ll it would kill me in a heartbeat.
I just text him and said hey Kelly said you were at her garage sale. He responded a minute ago that yes they were and asks how I’m feeling today.
I think I’m gonna have to Covid scare him and tell him we are both sick, which ain’t lying and we need to go to the walk in clinic. I do actually need to do that because my elbow bandage is wet inside some how.
Anyway, will I sit beside you on the bench in the ninth level of hell if I do?
He’s driving me crazy!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love olive loaf
> 
> 
> I’m about to blow my top on my father. 76, cardiac stents every 10 year or so. I was just informed by a nurse friend of mine that I’ve been friends with since 8th grade, that my dad was at her garage sale, in high covid county Florida WITHOUT A GOD DAMN MASK. Sorry God but it was necessary.
> ...


I've got permanent reservations there. I'll add a +2 (you and Barbie)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've got permanent reservations there. I'll add a +2 (you and Barbie)


lol I just told him that Barbie didn’t feel well and he says TAKE HER TO THE DOCTOR NOW


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm glad I live where I do. The vast majority of people here have taken this seriously from the beginning. There are those that say the South will rise again. I doubt they expected the only thing to rise was the amount of Covid cases. While Oregon was locking down and people started wearing masks they were still scoffing at the virus and cramming bars and restaurants, etc... You can see the result.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

I sent you an interesting spreadsheet @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I sent you an interesting spreadsheet @curious2garden


interesting difference eh?


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Pennsylvania Dutch


I was told part of my mom's family is Pennsylvania Dutch, as far as I can figure out it is German. My Grandpa was German *(Prussian), no doubt.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4628028


We are fuked. Keith should have been dead 40 years ago. He lived/lives an extremely self destructive lifestyle. If the virus has only one fingers worth of his longevity, our grandkids will retire with a mask on.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was told part of my mom's family is Pennsylvania Dutch, as far as I can figure out it is German. My Grandpa was German *(Prussian), no doubt.


There's no Dutch in the Pennsylvania Dutch also referred to as the Pennsylvania Germans.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> There's no Dutch in the Pennsylvania Dutch also referred to as the Pennsylvania Germans.


Also known as the 'wood mafia' around here.

Although they just put a metal roof on a neighbor's house. 21st century Amish.

Funny story: A buddy hired them to do some roofing work. Part of the deal was a case of beer when they were done before their driver picked them up. Lol.
They aren't allowed to drink at home. They polished off that case in a half hour, went home happy.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2020)

We would be known as “The English”, Pennsylvania Deutsch though really.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 18, 2020)

​


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2020)

Just thought I would put this here...






Seemed appropriate......


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Kushash (Jul 19, 2020)

Wasn't going to post this as it has a political theme.

This clip is why I'm posting it.

And a hurricane in the middle of a pandemic was very much on our minds at NORTHCOM. We started calling it the COVICANE. The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration is calling for an above-average Atlantic Hurricane Season this year with a possibility of 19 named storms.

Typically, the National Guard and some active duty forces respond to hurricanes to provide things like search and rescue, engineering, and medical support. Rooftop helicopter rescues make for dramatic footage, but the truth is that the military does not do the bulk of the work. Instead, volunteer organizations like the Red Cross lead the effort by managing shelters, feeding the hungry, and processing displaced families. My team looked at how COVID-19 might impact volunteers. What we found was scary.
Foremost, most members of these volunteer organizations are over 60 years old, putting them into the high-risk category for COVID-19. According to the American Red Cross, of their 21,000 trained disaster responders, 42 percent are over the age of 65.









I Was an Army COVID Planner. Trust Me: Texas Is F*cked.


Things are pretty bad right now in the Lone Star State. But the real pain is likely to come during hurricane season, when as many as 19 named storms are projected to hit.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Wasn't going to post this as it has a political theme.
> 
> This clip is why I'm posting it.
> 
> ...


By now the message should be, buy a respirator, goggles and portable hand sanitizer. No one but you can protect yourself from Coronavirus, to paraphrase Smokey the Bear.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love olive loaf
> 
> 
> I’m about to blow my top on my father. 76, cardiac stents every 10 year or so. I was just informed by a nurse friend of mine that I’ve been friends with since 8th grade, that my dad was at her garage sale, in high covid county Florida WITHOUT A GOD DAMN MASK. Sorry God but it was necessary.
> ...


Yeah it's a tough game. My mom has 2 friends visiting her and kept pushing about driving back up here with them. I just had to tell her that she's not welcome up here. Was really tough but I feel a whole hell of a lot better now that I laid down the law. Good luck girl.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah it's a tough game. My mom has 2 friends visiting her and kept pushing about driving back up here with them. I just had to tell her that she's not welcome up here. Was really tough but I feel a whole hell of a lot better now that I laid down the law. Good luck girl.


I have the opposite problem. My son wants me to visit my granddaughter and I would love to. Unfortunately I don't wish to frighten her by wearing a respirator. So until we resolve this I can't visit her. She's 6 months old now and I've held her once. Hopefully by doing this right I'll be able to make up the time with her when she can remember me.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have the opposite problem. My son wants me to visit my granddaughter and I would love to. Unfortunately I don't wish to frighten her by wearing a respirator. So until we resolve this I can't visit her. She's 6 months old now and I've held her once. Hopefully by doing this right I'll be able to make up the time with her when she can remember me.


Yeah it's tough for everyone for a whole host of reasons. Unfortunately my mom and I have very differing opinions and views of the world. So her not visiting is just one of the problems.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Red Cross


I hate the Red Cross. When I was an airman living paycheck to paycheck I was told to contact them to help get a plane ticket for my wife to go home when her brother died. They kept after me like a loan shark to pay it back. We were paying what we could and they still gave us shit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

My mom and dad really want to come up to see the kids too.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 19, 2020)

Mandatory masks effective yesterday first time ever in my county. State had the 4th highest day of number of probable and confirmed cases last week.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah it's tough for everyone for a whole host of reasons. Unfortunately my mom and I have very differing opinions and views of the world. *So her not visiting is just one of the problems.*


That's a shame, then when you get a world problem like this it amplifies those divisions.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah it's a tough game. My mom has 2 friends visiting her and kept pushing about driving back up here with them. I just had to tell her that she's not welcome up here. Was really tough but I feel a whole hell of a lot better now that I laid down the law. Good luck girl.


Thanks brother, I just told my dad to mail my bday card because we would NOT be getting together anytime soon, especially when he nor his wife wear a masks.
He knows that he should believe and trust me, he’s being influenced by ignorance and he’s a smart guy. smh


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2020)

Brother-in-law lives alone a few miles away 74 and healthy but is bipolar with some lingering cognitive difficulties from alcoholism in years past and he gets lonely but my wife and I trust nobody to be as vigilant and near paranoid as ourselves. I do supply herbal assistance.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

My mom's argument is they work at a hospital and get tested regularly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My mom's argument is they work at a hospital and get tested regularly.


I asked my dad why he doesn’t wear one and he said idk they are uncomfortable. I called him a snowflake.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My mom's argument is they work at a hospital and get tested regularly.


The problem with a test is you only know you were safe before you took the test. You could test positive shortly thereafter.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's a shame, then when you get a world problem like this it amplifies those divisions.





mysunnyboy said:


> Thanks brother, I just told my dad to mail my bday card because we would NOT be getting together anytime soon, especially when he nor his wife wear a masks.
> He knows that he should believe and trust me, he’s being influenced by ignorance and he’s a smart guy. smh


Yeah we use to be pretty alike and she would listen to me about things. My mom's views started changing about a decade ago when she was trying to garner more acceptance from my uncles at work I think. Unfortunately she didn't realize it didn't matter how alike they thought she was. She was a woman and they are misogynists through and through.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I asked my dad why he doesn’t wear one and he said idk they are uncomfortable. I called him a snowflake. View attachment 4628786



To extend your analogy a respirator enables you to give zero fucks about the trouserless twits out there


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah we use to be pretty alike and she would listen to me about things. My mom's views started changing about a decade ago when she was trying to garner more acceptance from my uncles at work I think. Unfortunately she didn't realize it didn't matter how alike they thought she was. She was a woman and they are misogynists through and through.


Better to be hated for the right reasons than the wrong ones.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The problem with a test is you only know you were safe before you took the test. You could test positive shortly thereafter.


I know...but I could have just as much or more exposure anywhere. I'm on the fence. I miss them, the kids miss them, and I know they really miss the kids. They can get in the car and do the drive in one shot.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2020)

False negative rate is significant at this time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> False negative rate is significant at this time.


Depends on the test. And there is a "false positive" well not false but the antigen test will let you know if you have had or had exposure to it. There was just a "outbreak" 17 tests where positive.......when the PCR test was given to those 17 only 2 actually had it.......sure those 15 shit their pants but didn't need to.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4628790
> To extend your analogy a respirator enables you to give zero fucks about the trouserless twits out there


I just swallowed a piece of anemia ice!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4628836


I thought that was bs when I heard it too.......but those #'s still go through the state before it goes to the feds. At least ours.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 19, 2020)

Face Masks Really Do Matter. The Scientific Evidence Is Growing.


Face masks are emerging as one of the most powerful weapons to fight the novel coronavirus, with growing evidence that facial coverings help prevent transmission—even if an infected wearer is in close contact with others.




www.wsj.com





SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Depends on the test. And there is a "false positive" well not false but the antigen test will let you know if you have had or had exposure to it. There was just a "outbreak" 17 tests where positive.......when the PCR test was given to those 17 only 2 actually had it.......sure those 15 shit their pants but didn't need to.


The Abbot rapid test has somewhere around a 40-50% false positive rate. PCR is relatively accurate but takes a long time. Antibody tests (ELISA) are a different animal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The Abbot rapid test has somewhere around a 40-50% false positive rate. PCR is relatively accurate but takes a long time. Antibody tests (ELISA) are a different animal.


The concerning part is those 15 people walked around for how long before this? Hopefully they wore masks......shit needs to shut down and tests for everyone. I feel more people have had it than we realize. Still our state is doing very good comparitvely.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The concerning part is those 15 people walked around for how long before this? Hopefully they wore masks......shit needs to shut down and tests for everyone. I feel more people have had it than we realize. Still our state is doing very good comparitvely.


That's the problem with an emerging illness. You learn as you go. Also with lowering standards with emergency authorizations those tests with that error rate made it into use. If we had moved slower with a little more caution I think we would be better off today both physically and fiscally.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4628836


I saw a hand painted sign at an old coworker's house today:


Final score
Covid - 19
Trump - 0


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2020)

Placerville!?.... 
*NorCal restaurant refuses to serve customers wearing masks, could face license suspension*
A restaurant in Northern California is facing complaints after customers say staff has refused to serve anyone wearing a mask.








NorCal restaurant refuses to serve customers wearing masks, could face license suspension


A restaurant in Northern California is facing complaints after customers say staff has refused to serve anyone wearing a mask.




abc7.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 20, 2020)

Interesting graph, especially considering these states are deflating their data to look better than it really is.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

Ontario reported 203 new cases today highest number since June and we're forging ahead with opening bars, restaurants and theaters on Friday. smh


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ontario reported 203 new cases today highest number since June and we're forging ahead with opening bars, restaurants and theaters on Friday. smh


Sorry, you'll never catch up with us


PS We masked seriously ill burn patients, seriously ill pulmonary patients and patients under 2 (premies were routinely masked) there is no reason for anyone not to wear a mask.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry, you'll never catch up with us
> View attachment 4631132
> 
> PS We masked serious ill burn patients, seriously ill pulmonary patients and patients under 2 (premies were routinely masked) there is no reason for anyone not to wear a mask.


Aren't transplant recipients masked, and visitors to them masked for awhile as well?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Aren't transplant recipients masked, and visitors to them masked for awhile as well?


Including bone marrow transplants, leukemia patients etc.... yup. The entire, "There are negatives to wearing masks" escapes me. If there were negatives to wearing masks the entire medical community that wears them a lot would be stricken LOL.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

trump and his administration and family made wearing a mask a political issue in the first place. It’s really insane.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

People from shit hole countries like the USA are not allowed in The Bahamas.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2020)

covid data tracker


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry, you'll never catch up with us
> View attachment 4631132
> 
> PS We masked seriously ill burn patients, seriously ill pulmonary patients and patients under 2 (premies were routinely masked) there is no reason for anyone not to wear a mask.


Damn Americans hogging all the glory for yourselves. Brazil is trying hard to catch up.




BobBitchen said:


> covid data tracker


I wonder why so many states are reporting na for their deaths


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> People from shit hole countries like the USA are not allowed in The Bahamas.


Hey Bill, kindly STFU


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2020)

Pennsylvania was the only dark green state on that CNN map today that compares cases today to last week. Only 3 states were any shade of green. But those maps are a snapshot of what we did 10 or so days ago if I understand them correctly. 

So we must be behaving. Most places insist on masks.

I got a haircut today, first since March 16th.

25% capacity, 12 feet from the next occupied chair, masks on everyone except when she cut around ears, you had to hold it on briefly.

Hopefully I survived, only 2 other customers that were far away and didn't hear any coughs.

This sucks to have to worry about everyone else possibly being sick, I have enough to worry about with myself.

Is there a vaccine in the house?
My urologist says they'll have one soon with all the research super computers, I sure hope he's right.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Pennsylvania was the only dark green state on that CNN map today that compares cases today to last week. Only 3 states were any shade of green. But those maps are a snapshot of what we did 10 or so days ago if I understand them correctly.
> 
> So we must be behaving. Most places insist on masks.
> 
> ...


He likely is. How long it lasts is another issue but getting jabbed once a quarter wouldn't bother me. We are doing better on treatment too. In a couple years we'll be comfy with the new baseline. I must admit to being surprised my hair isn't completely grey!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He likely is. How long it lasts is another issue but getting jabbed once a quarter wouldn't bother me. We are doing better on treatment too. In a couple years we'll be comfy with the new baseline. *I must admit to being surprised my hair isn't completely grey*!


I've got extra should you need. ; )


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey Bill, kindly STFU


No thank you


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He likely is. How long it lasts is another issue but getting jabbed once a quarter wouldn't bother me. We are doing better on treatment too. In a couple years we'll be comfy with the new baseline. I must admit to being surprised my hair isn't completely grey!


I bet it looks HOT!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No thank you


Then take that shit to politics like youve been asked over and over.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

Said nothing political


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Said nothing political


Dude, 90% of your posts in this thread have been political. Calling the states a shithole is some entitled sounding garbage . Time for the Bowflex, Coach.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

Don’t know where I got that shithole term


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got extra should you need. ; )


 you are the Fabian of gorgeous hair 'round about these here parts pardner.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I bet it looks HOT!


You smoke the very best strains!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285458825596874755


----------



## greg nr (Jul 21, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Dude, 90% of your posts in this thread have been political. Calling the states a shithole is some entitled sounding garbage . Time for the Bowflex, Coach.


But the us has become a shithole country. If you really need to hear why, you aren't paying attention. You are now on iggy island. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2020)

Maybe we should start a 500 square coronavirus pool. 

$2 each, you get a date that it's declared defeated.
By a peer reviewed accepted agreement of medical professionals, not by an asshole politician.

When do the dates start, January 1st? Need 500 dates, sounds about right. Need a big bowl to pull the numbers, and no cheating! $1000 to the winner.

Who's in?


----------



## greg nr (Jul 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe we should start a 500 square coronavirus pool.
> 
> $2 each, you get a date that it's declared defeated.
> By a peer reviewed accepted agreement of medical professionals, not by an asshole politician.
> ...


Declared by whom? Trump has said that a few times.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2020)

Ahh hell.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> But the us has become a shithole country. If you really need to hear why


By all means, please educate me. What hardships have you felt for you to reach this conclusion? No running water? No electricity? No internet?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> By all means, please educate me. What hardships have you felt for you to reach this conclusion? No running water? No electricity? No internet?


Please take this conversation vein to politics per C2G's original request.
There is some very helpful medical information being provided here and cluttering it with political opinions confuses the issues.

Thank you.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please take this conversation vein to politics per C2G's original request.
> There is some very helpful medical information being provided here and cluttering it with political opinions confuses the issues.
> 
> Thank you.


Lol. No thanks. I see your point and I agree with you. My first post to Bill when he called the US a shithole was intended to persuade him to move his same tired posts over to politics like he's been asked a thousand fucking times.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There is some very helpful medical information being provided here and cluttering it with political opinions confuses the issues.
> 
> Thank you.


@hillbill 
@greg nr


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Lol. No thanks. I see your point and I agree with you. My first post to Bill when he called the US a shithole was intended to persuade him to move his same tired posts over to politics like he's been asked a thousand fucking times.


You might actually check my posts here


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2020)

BC always being so progressive. 











B.C. Releases New "Glory Hole Tips" Brochure


VICTORIA — The B.C. Ministry of Health today released a detailed 16-page brochure with tips on how to best use glory holes. The publication came after the B ...




nanaimobeacon.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

*Wearing masks could help you avoid major illness even if you get coronavirus, experts say*








Wearing masks could help you avoid major illness even if you get coronavirus, experts say


As health experts urge the public to wear masks to slow the spread of the coronavirus, they continue to get pushback. Among the arguments of skeptics: If masks can't fully protect me against COVID-19, what is the point of wearing them? Scientists' counterargument is that masks can help reduce...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

*Updates: Bay Area county to fine businesses up to $10,000 for violating order*








Coronavirus updates: SF's Ferry Building ordered to close


California Gov. Gavin Newsom is further building up the state's supply of personal...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Jul 23, 2020)

a beautiful piece from the Lincoln project


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 23, 2020)

Death panels arrive in TX. Guess who will die at home? Funny, after years of chest pounding that the left would impose death panels to manage healthcare, I don't hear the wales of outrage from the right now that they are really here.

*Survival potential will determine whether South Texas county hospital takes in COVID-19 patients*
BORDER REPORT TOUR
'We cannot continue functioning the way things are going. The numbers are staggering,'









Survival potential will determine whether South Texas county hospital takes in COVID-19 patients


In a stunning admission of how dire the COVID-19 situation is in South Texas, the health authority for one border county on Tuesday announced they have formed an ethics committee that will screen a…




www.localsyr.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Death panels arrive in TX. Guess who will die at home? Funny, after years of chest pounding that the left would impose death panels to manage healthcare, I don't hear the wales of outrage from the right now that they are really here.
> 
> *Survival potential will determine whether South Texas county hospital takes in COVID-19 patients*
> BORDER REPORT TOUR
> ...


As stated, it's "triage" and the reason is given, the system is over burdened and they have no place to put them. This was predicted to happen.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> As stated, it's "triage" and the reason is given, the system is over burdened and they have no place to put them. This was predicted to happen.


Yup and it's done all the time without a board. If you have 1 ECMO machine and 3 people need it you get to make a decision. We've always lived in a land of limited resources. Most people simply aren't aware of it because we don't often reach the margins.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't envy the people having to make these decisions.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yup and it's done all the time without a board. If you have 1 ECMO machine and 3 people need it you get to make a decision. We've always lived in a land of limited resources. Most people simply aren't aware of it because we don't often reach the margins.


It's routine in combat as well. If we had ample resources they'd try to save everyone, even the effective dead ones; they get to bill you


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't envy the people having to make these decisions.


Sometimes it's easier, enough personnel to code 1 person and you have a gang banger and their victim, easy choice. 22 year old dad with gastric cancer with an 18 month old and a 12 y/o hit by a car. Some of the decisions stick with you.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm concerned for all the people out of work because of Covid. Hunger is a powerful motivator. Plus the whole country is a tinder box right now. The US and the FED have spent near 6 trillion on the problem with no end in sight... people are becoming unglued. 
Are we near total collapse? Is the US at the doorstep of calamity? And will the dispensaries stay open until the bitter end?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

My state just had a very bad new case report.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'm concerned for all the people out of work because of Covid. Hunger is a powerful motivator. Plus the whole country is a tinder box right now. The US and the FED have spent near 6 trillion on the problem with no end in sight... people are becoming unglued.
> Are we near total collapse? Is the US at the doorstep of calamity? And will the dispensaries stay open until the bitter end?


Tune in next week when


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2020)

A couple days ago Pennsylvania was the only dark green state on the CNN map they show every day to see if cases are going up or down compared to a week ago. Down 50%+ is dark green. The very next fucking day it's red. Up 50%+ compared to a week earlier. WTF?

Be nice to have honest, objective news again like 50 years ago. And accurate current statistics too.

Be nice if the covid-19 stats were like sabermetrics in baseball. There are so many analyticals in MLB you can almost tell if a guy scratched his nuts before his 14th home run. And which hand he did it with.

I want to see a covid stat map on TV each day that shows total cases, deaths, percentage of full recoveries, percentage of limited recoveries, estimated live cases and estimates of how many cases have been statistically missed because of lack of tests (CDC says 10X to 24X depending on area and positive test percentages in a particular area). And that's just for starters.

I'm not prone to conspiracy theories one iota, but I feel like I'm dodging a spun narrative every time I watch the news to get some simple info we should all have access to. WTF already? TV talking heads don't have to tell me the president is great and they don't have to tell me he's an asshole. I guarantee I'll figure it out completely on my own.

We had a local county by county and zip code by zip code map for PA for months. They took access away a couple weeks ago. Real fucking nice. What do they think they're hiding?

I hate this fucking shit.

I keep hearing Jack Webb's voice from Dragnet saying, 'just the facts, ma'am.

How hard can it be?

Did I mention I hate this fucking shit?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

Lots of doubt about the death statistics in some states. Governors suppressing death reporting. We’ll here more on this.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We've always lived in a land of limited resources.


Many believe Covid -19 was created because of overpopulation.


----------



## Gond00s (Jul 23, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Many believe Covid -19 was created because of overpopulation...thus limited resources.
> 
> View attachment 4633103


with everything going on in the world i think he should at some point.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My state just had a very bad new case report.


New daily record


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Many believe Covid -19 was created because of overpopulation.
> 
> View attachment 4633103


Created?


----------



## Kushash (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2020)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Tune in next week when


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


>


Demonstrating what he means by, "flattening the curve"


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Demonstrating what he means by, "flattening the curve"


Did they let him at least try a couple times? That pitch was a fricking abortion.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Did they let him at least try a couple times? That pitch was a fricking abortion.


It really was and I don't know if he got a chance to practice. He needs to keep his day job. It was a nice moment of levity and he was gracious about his performance.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Did they let him at least try a couple times? That pitch was a fricking abortion.


Steve Blass Disease.

Goggle it, 2nd hit down. 

I loved Steve Blass, he's a legend forever in Pgh. Won 7th game of 1971 WS. Complete game, 2 to 1. Clemente hit a towering home run for an early 1-0 lead. I was a senior in HS, greatest game ever for me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2020)

​


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)

New 2020 pickup line:
Why don't we go somewhere private and take these masks off?
That may lead to some disappointment though... Karl Malden comes to mind.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2020)

*With a COVID-19 death in Florida every 10 minutes, this community fears who will be next*

On Friday 136 Floridians succumbed to the virus, an average of one every 10 1/2 minutes. And that has taken a heavy toll on residents older than 65, who account for just 13% of the state’s coronavirus cases but 82% of the fatalities.








With a COVID-19 death in Florida every 11½ minutes, this community fears who will be next


COVID-19 has taken a heavy toll on Florida residents older than 65, who account for just 13% of the state's coronavirus cases but 82% of the fatalities.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2020)

The US South has 1/4 of new cases on Earth.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2020)

The MLB season is already in jeopardy after the Marlins played a game despite a 'clear outbreak' of COVID-19 on the team


The Marlins now have 14 cases of coronavirus, leading to two games being cancelled and serious threats of stopping play in MLB.




www.insider.com





Shit, just 3 games into the season.

2020 fucking blows. I don't see how any sport will avoid this with teams in hot zones. And they aren't always wearing masks on the field. 

It was amusing watching our manager argue with an umpire, both in masks from 6 feet away a couple days ago.

2020 fucking blows. Worst year ever.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2020)

What It's Really Like to Work in a COVID Ward


Do you think COVID is overblown or even a hoax? This medical professional shares an average day in the COVID ward of a hospital in South Carolina.



www.theorganicprepper.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 27, 2020)

These Healthcare Billionaires Have Gotten Richer Off The Coronavirus Pandemic


A surge in the stock prices of companies developing COVID-19 vaccines, treatments and testing kits has minted at least one new billionaire and boosted the fortunes of nine members of the three-comma-club.




www.forbes.com





The rich get richer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/police-break-up-brampton-house-party-with-200-reportedly-inside-1.5663755


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The MLB season is already in jeopardy after the Marlins played a game despite a 'clear outbreak' of COVID-19 on the team
> 
> 
> The Marlins now have 14 cases of coronavirus, leading to two games being cancelled and serious threats of stopping play in MLB.
> ...



Time to get on the UFC bandwagon! Fight Island is doing GREAT, and such great cards. The matches have been amazing. Strict quarantines and daily testing, plus the fact that it's a one-on-one sport, is working out well. I'm lovin' it...


----------



## Kushash (Jul 27, 2020)

Red Sox pitcher Eduardo Rodriguez confirms he's dealing with heart issue stemming from COVID-19 infection


Rodriguez will be shut down for at least a week with the hope that his heart inflammation goes away




www.cbssports.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 27, 2020)

yeah, I don’t even know what to say, haven’t felt well since my surgery last week. Bunch of dumb motherfuckers








They went to a party, and then 17 residents from UF hospital system contract COVID


At least 17 anesthesiologist residents and a fellow at one of the premier university hospital systems in Florida contracted COVID-19 earlier this month after attending a private party together, according to hospital insiders and internal documents.




www.sun-sentinel.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> yeah, I don’t even know what to say, haven’t felt well since my surgery last week. Bunch of dumb motherfuckers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An old mentor of mine always said..."Didn't go to collage..so I have to use my brain"

Morons!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Time to get on the UFC bandwagon! Fight Island is doing GREAT, and such great cards. The matches have been amazing. Strict quarantines and daily testing, plus the fact that it's a one-on-one sport, is working out well. I'm lovin' it...


Think they’d let me on it? I’ve got some fighting to do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Think they’d let me on it? I’ve got some fighting to do.



Sure. It may be a short visit, depending on who you get into the ring with...








I don't think Ronda even remembers this one. Turned out to be her retirement party


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Sure. It may be a short visit, depending on who you get into the ring with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol oh yeah I forgot


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Sure. It may be a short visit, depending on who you get into the ring with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both Bad Ass but Nunes is a machine!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2020)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/hyiouh


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They are both Bad Ass but Nunes is a machine!



Yep, she's the GOAT for sure...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Foreman, Frazier flashback


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2020)

And now UFOs








Opinion | Evidence suggests UFO whistleblower Bob Lazar was telling the truth all along


A Pentagon contractor gave a briefing to the U.S. government about ‘off-world vehicles not made on this earth.’ It’s time to give Bob Lazar a second look.




www.google.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> And now UFOs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss Art Bell...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> And now UFOs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol! The Star...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

Dr. Fauci's 'rookie' baseball card sets sales record for Topps


Dr. Anthony Fauci's rookie baseball card broke sales records in 24 hours for Topps.




www.thedenverchannel.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2020)

Just unwatched that freaking thread, politics blah......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Just unwatched that freaking thread, politics blah......


We're just as bad as they over there... only we're fucking hilarious 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We're just as bad as they over there... only we're fucking hilarious
> 
> SH420


This is true.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We're just as bad as they over there... only we're fucking hilarious
> 
> SH420


Yeah they definitely sat at a different table at lunch.......


----------



## neosapien (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> yeah, I don’t even know what to say, haven’t felt well since my surgery last week. Bunch of dumb motherfuckers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m isolated at home. Had third fucking covid test.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I miss Art Bell...


Me too


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I miss Art Bell...


I still listen to some of his 25 year old broadcasts on AM radio. Some are classic: "Mel's Hole" and "Area 51 small plane flyover" come to mind.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 29, 2020)

I read this yesterday and found it scary but yesterday I could not find the story on any sites that I was familiar with.
Today I was talking about it and went looking to see if any sites picked up the story and I found it on CNN.

I originally read it here.








Even mild coronavirus cases can cause lasting cardiovascular damage, study shows






theweek.com





CNN is the 1st reliable fake news site I found it on.

One of the JAMA Cardiology studies found that, among 100 adults who recently recovered from Covid, 78% showed some type of cardiac involvement in MRI scans and 60% had ongoing inflammation in the heart.
The study included patients ages 45 to 53 who were from the University Hospital Frankfurt Covid-19 Registry in Germany. They were recruited for the study between April and June. Most of the patients -- 67-- recovered at home, *with the severity of their illness ranging from some being asymptomatic to having moderate symptom*s.









Covid-19's impact on the heart: Two new studies suggest 'the plot thickening' | CNN


Since the coronavirus pandemic first began, evidence has emerged showing that Covid-19 can damage more than the lungs.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

Ontario reported 76 new cases today. Our lowest number of new cases since March 22nd.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I still listen to some of his 25 year old broadcasts on AM radio. Some are classic: "Mel's Hole" and "Area 51 small plane flyover" come to mind.


There's a torrent with many of the best.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I read this yesterday and found it scary but yesterday I could not find the story on any sites that I was familiar with.
> Today I was talking about it and went looking to see if any sites picked up the story and I found it on CNN.
> 
> I originally read it here.
> ...


Yeah it's a coagulopathy, people don't seem to be receiving that message.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

*Orange County Board of Education Decides To Sue Gov. Gavin Newsom Over School Closures*

In a 4-0 vote, the board decided to move forward with the lawsuit. Trustee Beckie Gomez was absent from the meeting when the decision was made. 

“Many families will suffer greatly and experience many unknown, unintended consequences if schools remain closed. We believe students and their families must have the option for in-person learning,” said board president Ken Williams Jr. “We have made the decision to put the needs of our students first.” 








Orange County Board of Education Decides To Sue Gov. Gavin Newsom Over School Closures


The decision runs directly against what many commenters at the meeting asked for, calling on the board not to fight the state and comply with the written guidelines.




voiceofoc.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Orange County Board of Education Decides To Sue Gov. Gavin Newsom Over School Closures*
> 
> In a 4-0 vote, the board decided to move forward with the lawsuit. Trustee Beckie Gomez was absent from the meeting when the decision was made.
> 
> ...


It's tough.....looks like we only have 2 days of in school learning for one of ours......so one of us will not be going back to work the way we where. It's gonna be tough money wise. I don't know if I like the idea of sending her to school....still on the fence. Also daycare is fucked up....we live in a "dry" area for it....realy nothing around except for employee daycare where my wife works.....worked till now......they might not offer it going foward.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2020)

Baseball couldn’t make a week


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

*Young people are infecting older family members in shared homes*








Young people are infecting older family members in shared homes


As the death toll escalates in coronavirus hot spots, evidence is growing that young...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 29, 2020)

US just topped 150k corona deaths. It sounded bad when early models showed 60-80k dead by THE END OF AUGUST. That'll show 'em for underestimating us  Winter and flu season is going to be a pure shit show. Come on, vaccine!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

*U.S. records a coronavirus death every minute *





U.S. records a coronavirus death every minute as total surpasses 150,000


HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/USA-CASUALTIES (UPDATE 2, PIX, GRAPHIC):UPDATE 2-U.S. records a coronavirus death every minute as total surpasses 150,000




news.trust.org


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 30, 2020)

Herman Cain passed away. 
999









Former GOP presidential candidate Herman Cain dies after battle with coronavirus


- Herman Cain, a former presidential hopeful who was once considered by President Donald Trump for the Federal Reserve, has died after being hospitalized with the coronavirus. He was 74. - Cain's death was announced Thursday on his website by Dan Calabrese, who edits the site and had previously...




news.google.com





SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Herman Cain passed away.
> 999
> 
> 
> ...


No attendance permitted to baseball games outdoors but an indoor campaign rally was OK in Tulsa at the end of June. In a hot zone.

A 74 year old cancer survivor.

Really? Politics is more important than life?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No attendance permitted to baseball games outdoors but an indoor campaign rally was OK in Tulsa at the end of June. In a hot zone.
> 
> A 74 year old cancer survivor.
> 
> Really? Politics is more important than life?


was he at the Tulsa rally?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> was he at the Tulsa rally?


It's where he got sick. For nothing.


No masks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's where he got sick. For nothing.
> 
> View attachment 4639322
> No masks.


 I don't even know what to say to that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't even know what to say to that.


Hopefully, the deniers will start to take this more seriously.

It's truly unbelievable that we aren't all on the same page here.

It's like 1918 with the advantage of 100 years of science. We know what to do.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hopefully, the deniers will start to take this more seriously.
> 
> It's truly unbelievable that we aren't all on the same page here.
> 
> It's like 1918 with the advantage of 100 years of science. We know what to do.


I've had 2 people tell me it's fake... I then tell them that my daughter had it. It's amazing how quickly their tune changed. Eyes big as saucers, mouth wide open... "I'm sorry, how's she doing?"

I hope they rethink their own realities 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hopefully, the deniers will start to take this more seriously.
> 
> It's truly unbelievable that we aren't all on the same page here.
> 
> It's like 1918 with the advantage of 100 years of science. We know what to do.


This whole mask thing is really unbelievable. I could see things going how they are now in the US if it was the only country infected. So many other countries have got covid under control with masks and social distancing. 

I miss being around people and touching each other, having a social life, travelling and all the things I used to do. Summer is almost over and I've done nothing but hang with you guys lol, I think the isolation is making me a bit crazy. There's no way in hell I'd give up my summer to be part of a global conspiracy to make sure trump isn't reelected.... it's truly asinine that folks actually believe that.

Today is the second day in a row that Ontario reported fewer than 100 new cases.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 30, 2020)

Romania's cases are on the rise again according to friends who live there. Over 1000 a day. Cant be good if it's spiking again over there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2020)

I am taking an airplane flight next month. I plan on wearing my n95
Mask and a surgical mask on top of it. I will also wear a hoodie . I am contemplating between a number of face protective device but what I really need to know is , do you think wearing one of those one time paper Like surgical gowns would be overkill ? I would put it on just before entering the airplane and rip it off as soon as I get off. Thanks in advance .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am taking an airplane flight next month. I plan on wearing my n95
> Mask and a surgical mask on top of it. I will also wear a hoodie . I am contemplating between a number of face protective device but what I really need to know is , do you think wearing one of those one time paper Like surgical gowns would be overkill ? I would put it on just before entering the airplane and rip it off as soon as I get off. Thanks in advance .


Since the airlines have stopped leaving the middle seat empty I couldn't see why more protection wouldn't be better. @curious2garden has been preaching hard about adding eye protection to your PPE. Probably not a bad idea to make sure you're wearing them too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am taking an airplane flight next month. I plan on wearing my n95
> Mask and a surgical mask on top of it. I will also wear a hoodie . I am contemplating between a number of face protective device but what I really need to know is , do you think wearing one of those one time paper Like surgical gowns would be overkill ? I would put it on just before entering the airplane and rip it off as soon as I get off. Thanks in advance .


I think the gown will be not very useful. Upping your face game to a full respirator plus eye protection will most reduce your chances of catching the crud.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am taking an airplane flight next month. I plan on wearing my n95
> Mask and a surgical mask on top of it. I will also wear a hoodie . I am contemplating between a number of face protective device but what I really need to know is , do you think wearing one of those one time paper Like surgical gowns would be overkill ? I would put it on just before entering the airplane and rip it off as soon as I get off. Thanks in advance .


If I were embarking on airplane travel I would purchase a full face respirator.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 30, 2020)

Worried About Crowded Planes? Know Where Your Airline Stands (Published 2020)


Whether your flight will be jammed with passengers, or have enough empty seats to soothe virus-fearing travelers, really depends on the airline.




www.nytimes.com





Last guy who flew that I know said the plane was almost empty.

That was 6 weeks ago.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 30, 2020)

Saw some people wearing masks with an exhaust port. What selfish bastards. Those ports don't filter your breath, they just make it easy to exhail and keep your glasses from fogging up. They are meant to protect the person wearing one, not those around you. Sure, it might contain droplets from a sneeze, but cough and breath droplets are flying right out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Saw some people wearing masks with an exhaust port. What selfish bastards. Those ports don't filter your breath, they just make it easy to exhail and keep your glasses from fogging up. They are meant to protect the person wearing one, not those around you. Sure, it might contain droplets from a sneeze, but cough and breath droplets are flying right out.


If your glasses are fogging up, breath is coming out and not properly sealing. I don't see much of a difference.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If I were embarking on airplane travel I would purchase a full face respirator.


We are doing something similar in a few months.
Would you be so kind as to recommend (effective & comfortable) ones from say. . . Amazon?
Also, would spray alcohol be the recommended disinfectant for one?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 30, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Saw some people wearing masks with an exhaust port. What selfish bastards. Those ports don't filter your breath, they just make it easy to exhail and keep your glasses from fogging up. They are meant to protect the person wearing one, not those around you. Sure, it might contain droplets from a sneeze, but cough and breath droplets are flying right out.


The ones I've seen like that had activated charcoal filters.

And they encouraged you to buy extra filters which started to look like a mask money maker so I didn't get one like that.

There are a hell of a lot of people not wearing them correctly out there. Nose exposed and other stupid shit.

I watched a lady keep pulling hers down to order stuff at the deli counter at Giant Eagle. I wanted something there but skipped it and went in the other direction.


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's truly asinine that folks actually believe that.


Never underestimate those that would gladly watch you hang.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you all for responding and the wonderful suggestions.

They did take out the middle seat on my flights. 
And I do have a P100 filter mask I can upgrade to from my N95.

I will also bring disinfectant wipes and wipe the seat down before I sit in it . I will make sure I go to the Airport restroom before the flight so that I do not have to use the Airplane restroom. 

When the plane lands should I try to get up and out as fast as possible or should I patiently wait until everyone gets off and then get out?


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you all for responding and the wonderful suggestions.
> 
> They did take out the middle seat on my flights.
> And I do have a P100 filter mask I can upgrade to from my N95.
> ...


What about the Mile High Club?






"When the plane lands should I try to get up and out as fast as possible or should I patiently wait until everyone gets off and then get out?"
No need to be in a big hurry at that point. Just keep calm and maintain as much distance as possible while exiting.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Ok sounds like a good club.
> I plan on taking a Valium.
> This was the look I was thinking about. Minus the red hat. I have that exact same gown which is my favorite for the summer time. It’s so light and breathable.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok sounds like a good club.
> I plan on taking a Valium.
> This was the look I was thinking about. Minus the red hat. I have that exact same gown which is my favorite for the summer time. It’s so light and breathable.


the red hat completes the look.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

Ontario is going to reopen schools on schedule in September. High school students will attend on alternating day with class sizes limited to 15. Elementary students will go back full time with a maximum classroom size of 24 and be cohorted for all classes, lunch and recess. The education minister said they cannot guarantee two meter separation between desks. Grades four and above will have to wear masks inside the schools. 

This is absolutely nuts.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 30, 2020)

Local company. Looks decent.









Start-up enters COVID-19 testing game with low-cost kit that delivers results in 10 minutes


San Diego start-up Truvian Sciences has received federal emergency approval for a blood test that detects COVID-19 antibodies in as little as 10 minutes.




www.google.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> If your glasses are fogging up, breath is coming out and not properly sealing. I don't see much of a difference.


The difference is water vapor vs droplets. Those masks with a one way seal and no carbon filter allow raw breath to escape. Fog coming from around a mask is just water vapor, not droplets. Water vapor is unlikely to have virus particles because it is gaseous. Water droplets will have virus particles in it.

From the cdc....



> An N95 respirator with an exhalation valve does provide the same level of protection to the wearer as one that does not have a valve. The presence of an exhalation valve reduces exhalation resistance, which makes it easier to breathe (exhale). Some users feel that a respirator with an exhalation valve keeps the face cooler and reduces moisture build up inside the facepiece. However, respirators with exhalation valves should not be used in situations where a sterile field must be maintained (e.g., during an invasive procedure in an operating or procedure room) because the exhalation valve may allow unfiltered exhaled air to escape into the sterile field.


On edit, I have used these before which is why I'm familiar with them. They help quite a bit when working in hot, confined spaces with a lot of dust or particulates, like when I grind fiberglass in an enclosed compartment. They aren't meant for pandemic social distancing.....


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 31, 2020)

greg nr said:


> The difference is water vapor vs droplets. Those masks with a one way seal and no carbon filter allow raw breath to escape. Fog coming from around a mask is just water vapor, not droplets. Water vapor is unlikely to have virus particles because it is gaseous. Water droplets will have virus particles in it.
> 
> From the cdc....


A lot of folks probably have never worn a mask up until this point. You think they realize that those ports are harmful? Does someone piss in your wheaties every morning?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We are doing something similar in a few months.
> Would you be so kind as to recommend (effective & comfortable) ones from say. . . Amazon?
> Also, would spray alcohol be the recommended disinfectant for one?


I've been dealing with my main machine acting up and have to head into San Bernardino today. So let me take a look this weekend and see what Amazon has but anything based on 3M's 7500 series is golden. I keep thinking I should have gotten a full face for ease of use. If you're sporting a beard or goatee affair you may have to trim it for adequate seal. Safety first you know.

I clean mine with disinfectant wipes, you'll need to carry some. Alcohol is drying and will age it faster.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Saw some people wearing masks with an exhaust port. What selfish bastards. Those ports don't filter your breath, they just make it easy to exhail and keep your glasses from fogging up. They are meant to protect the person wearing one, not those around you. Sure, it might contain droplets from a sneeze, but cough and breath droplets are flying right out.


Yeah if this shit is aerosolized which I suspect from infectivity rates it's frustrating. That's why throughout this entire clusterfuck I've worn a respirator. I spent to many years in the OR fixing idiots to assume anything they do would protect me. But I do roll my eyes when I see some of their reindeer games.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah if this shit is aerosolized which I suspect from infectivity rates it's frustrating. That's why throughout this entire clusterfuck I've worn a respirator. I spent to many years in the OR fixing idiots to assume anything they do would protect me. But I do roll my eyes when I see some of their reindeer games.


Wow, that’s scary! I just watched a Delta airlines video showing how they clean the airplane so Thorough using a special fogging mist every night and carefully wiping down all the surfaces. Be nice if it were believable. I don’t trust that is very detailed work and so much can be missed . All the little areas and seat belt details . You gotta do it yourself to be sure


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2020)

Canada's covid alert app was released today... for Ontario only. Almost two months late lol. I just installed it, looks like everything is done over bluetooth. It's telling all devices that come within bluetooth range what its id is. If you tell the app you have covid it will send notifications to all devices that you came in contact with in the past two weeks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Canada's covid alert app was released today... for Ontario only. Almost two months late lol. I just installed it, looks like everything is done over bluetooth. It's telling all devices that come within bluetooth range what its id is. If you tell the app you have covid it will send notifications to all devices that you came in contact with in the past two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4640488


Isn't your grow cam bt?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Isn't your grow cam bt?


Wifi


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

NEGATIVE


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> NEGATIVE


Nice!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> NEGATIVE


how many tests have you had now?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> how many tests have you had now?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4640542


Chimps are intelligent. 

I wonder what that little guy thought when he first saw his human in THAT mask? 
Any mask would have been unexpected I'm sure.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 31, 2020)

Florida announced it is halting trumpvirus testing because of the hurricane approaching. The whole state. Rarely is the whole state impacted by a storm, and this isn't much beyond a cat 1. Sure, some coastal areas could see disruption, but not the whole state.

The fish are rotting on the beach down there.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Florida announced it is halting trumpvirus testing because of the hurricane approaching. The whole state. Rarely is the whole state impacted by a storm, and this isn't much beyond a cat 1. Sure, some coastal areas could see disruption, but not the whole state.
> 
> The fish are rotting on the beach down there.


I thought they were leaving west coast(of florida) testing sites open, did that change in the past couple hours?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I thought they were leaving west coast(of florida) testing sites open, did that change in the past couple hours?


Dick head is on tv here now.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I thought they were leaving west coast(of florida) testing sites open, did that change in the past couple hours?


Some reports focus only on Miami which does a lot of its testing outdoors. But apparently the desantis admin said it would be state wide "until they more accurately know the path of the storm".. whatever that means.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dick head is on tv here now.


Fuck, I can't believe he's still allowed on TV... 

Listen sister, you ever wanna get a place in Cali, I make a good housemate.



greg nr said:


> Some reports focus only on Miami which does a lot of its testing outdoors. But apparently the desantis admin said it would be state wide "until they more accurately know the path of the storm".. whatever that means.


My advice, move to the best coast...er...west coast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck, I can't believe he's still allowed on TV...
> 
> Listen sister, you ever wanna get a place in Cali, I make a good housemate.
> 
> ...


I used to have a (CA native) buddy that always said he was from "Wrong Beach".


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to have a (CA native) buddy that always said he was from "Wrong Beach".


Long Beach is only bad cause it's on the border with Orange County. 

Orange County is like the Florida of California.

Seriously, orange county sucks.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck, I can't believe he's still allowed on TV...
> 
> Listen sister, you ever wanna get a place in Cali, I make a good housemate.
> 
> ...


Have you guys heard about Standing Rock Ranch?.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck, I can't believe he's still allowed on TV...
> 
> Listen sister, you ever wanna get a place in Cali, I make a good housemate.
> 
> ...


I love you 

God. deshantis, drump, alien rick and some scary mary sitting at a table with the shameful alazhabbadonta 

Anywho, I’ve only been to California on business, San Francisco. You have a real beach right?
No seals?
Warm water?
I was scared once by a five ft shark swam right up on me. I tried to be all cool and not let the sister-in-law know what was coming her way, she’d have walked on water. All I could think of was to point up and say some stupid shit about the clouds. Didn’t work. She saw the shadow zigzagging towards her and froze, hehehe.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love you
> 
> God. deshantis, drump, alien rick and some scary mary sitting at a table with the shameful alazhabbadonta
> 
> ...


beautiful beaches!!!

I mean, you might see a seal every now and then...


----------



## Kushash (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> beautiful beaches!!!
> 
> I mean, you might see a seal every now and then...
> View attachment 4640718


Among poker players in the 90'S the favorite place to live if you could afford it was Seal Beach.
Hermosa beach was a less expensive option.
My favorite beach to visit in So Cal is Laguna.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Among poker players in the 90'S the favorite place to live if you could afford it was Seal Beach.
> Hermosa beach was a less expensive option.
> My favorite beach to visit in So Cal is Laguna.


I grew up surfing the Huntington Cliffs and points south. There are some very lovely CA beaches.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up surfing the Huntington Cliffs and points south. There are some very lovely CA beaches.


They are all beautiful,
To drunk to follow up.
Plan a trip soon to the beach, a lot going on but don't want to rant about it all.
If the surf is up in the near future want to hang at the wedge in Newport.
Just hoping the # of states that mandate masks increases.
*I'm betting it will.*
Been keeping busy removing the shellac from kitchen cabinets. Sanding is very therapeutic.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2020)

Kushash said:


> They are all beautiful,
> To drunk to follow up.
> Plan a trip soon to the beach, a lot going on but don't want to rant about it all.
> If the surf is up in the near future want to hang at the wedge in Newport.
> ...


I recognize that respirator! They are useful things. I love those cabinets. Mine need redone. I told myself I'd build new ones. I'm still laughing about that. I refinished a loom and that sort of finished my refinishing!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 1, 2020)

I’d maybe fly this way AFTER a vaccine 








A vision for tomorrow’s air travel - Pure Skies — PriestmanGoode







www.priestmangoode.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4602962
> I now know a guy personally who survived covid-19 after 75 days in the hospital, being on a ventilator for 3 weeks and in an induced coma.
> 
> An old college buddy, I could tell you stories Lol.
> ...


I posted this around June 22 I believe.

An old college friend, I tried to reach out by cell (got a number from a mutual friend) and landline but didn't get a response.

So I thought I'd try again in a few weeks, maybe he needed some time to recover.

I was going to try to call again today and ran a quick Google search first.

He died last month.

I feel real sad today. He was a great guy. 4 years older than I, he was an RA at the dorm I resided in my 2nd semester while he was in grad school who became a fast friend. 

He only lived a couple weeks after surviving covid and cancer before that. RIP Fred.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I posted this around June 22 I believe.
> 
> An old college friend, I tried to reach out by cell (got a number from a mutual friend) and landline but didn't get a response.
> 
> ...


So sorry bro.  

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I posted this around June 22 I believe.
> 
> An old college friend, I tried to reach out by cell (got a number from a mutual friend) and landline but didn't get a response.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I posted this around June 22 I believe.
> 
> An old college friend, I tried to reach out by cell (got a number from a mutual friend) and landline but didn't get a response.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2020)

Thank you.

I really had hoped to reconnect with him again.

Hadn't seen him in over 10 years. The local TV stations all covered his covid survival story as well as all the local newspapers. It was so uplifting to know you can get real sick and recover from the virus. Good news on TV for a change, you know?

I still remember going to the Meadows with him in 1974. Meadows was/is a harness racing track. He drove his old Mercury station wagon with his ex wife and I took a friendly coed.

I still remember all 4 of us bet $2 on the trifecta that evening and made a deal that we would split any winnings 4 ways.

I picked the win and place (1 and 2) correctly. The horse I picked to show (3) finished nose to nose with 2 other horses. They had to go to the picture to declare a winner. My horse wound up #4.

I had so many old stories to run by him to see if he still remembered. It always hurts to lose a piece of the past. He was really a nice person that a younger guy could look up to for guidance.

As an RA, he was like the supervisor of the 4th floor. The guy who would ask you to turn the music down a little or to take the weed outside so the place didn't stink and cause problems for everyone. Everybody would do what he asked because he knew how to talk to people without being bossy. And he never ratted anyone out to the higher ups.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

The US Army wants to train dogs to detect COVID-19 through scent


The Army is joining a University of Pennsylvania study into whether dogs can identify COVID-19 in asymptomatic carriers.




www.cnet.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

School re-opening is going well








A School Reopens, and the Coronavirus Creeps In (Published 2020)


As more schools abandon plans for in-person classes, one that opened in Indiana this week had to quarantine students within hours.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 2, 2020)

*Birx says U.S. has entered a 'new phase' of pandemic as cases, deaths rise*
"I want to be very clear what we're seeing today is different from March and April," Birx told CNN's "State of the Union" on Sunday, noting that cases were increasing in rural and urban areas. "It is extraordinarily widespread." 
Asked about an estimate from former Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Scott Gottlieb that virus deaths could top 300,000 by the end of the year, Birx said "anything is possible." 








Birx says U.S. has entered a 'new phase' of pandemic as cases, deaths rise


Deborah Birx, the physician overseeing the White House coronavirus response, warned...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> School re-opening is going well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're getting 2 days a week in school and 3 virtual. Someone's not gonna be working.....I almost feel like why risk those 2 days and go all at home. It's cutting out a whole income anyway...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We're getting 2 days a week in school and 3 virtual. Someone's not gonna be working.....I almost feel like why risk those 2 days and go all at home. It's cutting out a whole income anyway...


I just talked with a buddy that has the same situation different state. 1/2 days one week no in school the next......all virtual when not in school. 

Home schooling is a full-time position......its gonna be tough and it will get harder.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We're getting 2 days a week in school and 3 virtual. Someone's not gonna be working.....I almost feel like why risk those 2 days and go all at home. It's cutting out a whole income anyway...


My generation spends about 80 years on this planet. The children today, that survive, will be here longer. Easily enough time to make up a two or even three year deficit.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My generation spends about 80 years on this planet. The children today, that survive, will be here longer. Easily enough time to make up a two or even three year deficit.


Exactly our thoughts. We are hoping they follow through with not opening schools til after Columbus day where I am. Enough time for the tourists to bug out and let things clear up a bit. I dont see how waiting a month or two would hurt these kids anymore than if they all got sick. It looks like we are following the same gameplan as @DarkWeb state though, couple days a week for school which makes no sense to me. 

The local hospital sent out an email that I read over text message. It stated in the past they were only allowed to show confirmed positive tests on Maine residents only and any worker or tourist testing positive from out of state would not be reflected on the overall positive list. For the sake of the community they now will be showing all positives, tourists, workers and residents.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Exactly our thoughts. We are hoping they follow through with not opening schools til after Columbus day where I am. Enough time for the tourists to bug out and let things clear up a bit. I dont see how waiting a month or two would hurt these kids anymore than if they all got sick. It looks like we are following the same gameplan as @DarkWeb state though, couple days a week for school which makes no sense to me.
> 
> *The local hospital sent out an email that I read over text message. It stated in the past they were only allowed to show confirmed positive tests on Maine residents only and any worker or tourist testing positive from out of state would not be reflected on the overall positive list. For the sake of the community they now will be showing all positives, tourists, workers and residents.*


Ahh the Floriduh statistics plan is finally getting revised. Apparently the new database is running a week behind from what I've heard. The CDC had stats out the next day. Nice to have a better database coming online with natural stress testing built in.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2020)

Anne Frank captured


Acting on tip from a Dutch informer, the Nazi Gestapo captures 15-year-old Jewish diarist Anne Frank and her family in a sealed-off area of an Amsterdam




www.history.com


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK.
> 
> 
> Somebody puts a gun to your head and makes you sit down by yourself at a table with 3 chairs in an 8X8 room. He then sets down a factory sealed n95, a box of surgical masks and a face shield and leaves the room and locks the door.
> ...


I have to get face fitted for using ventilators at work. They put a big bubble over your head and pump it full of bitter tasting gas.
If you flinch you fail. And your not allowed to work untill you can pass.
If there's the slightest gap anywhere round the mask you breath it in, the tester sees you flinch so you've gotta do it again.
These mask people where are not sealed. Therefor whatever they breath in contains all the toxins and shite floating about in the air around them.
I do demolition for a living. Gotta work around heavy dust, fumes and asbestos.
If an unsealed mask offers zero protection against any of that then it offers zero protection to killer plagues.
It's massively reduces the risk of an infected person spreading it to others but offers zero protection to the wearer against covid .
The air around the mask is what you breath in as it gets sucked in through all the holes.
If it's not sealed it's useless for PPE. Ask anyone who works in any sort of construction and they'll tell you the same.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2020)

Go to work


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I have to get face fitted for using ventilators at work. They put a big bubble over your head and pump it full of bitter tasting gas.
> If you flinch you fail. And your not allowed to work untill you can pass.
> If there's the slightest gap anywhere round the mask you breath it in, the tester sees you flinch so you've gotta do it again.
> These mask people where are not sealed. Therefor whatever they breath in contains all the toxins and shite floating about in the air around them.
> ...


2 weeks late and didn't answer the simple question.

Says a lot in itself.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 4, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, that’s scary! I just watched a Delta airlines video showing how they clean the airplane so Thorough using a special fogging mist every night and carefully wiping down all the surfaces. Be nice if it were believable. I don’t trust that is very detailed work and so much can be missed . All the little areas and seat belt details . You gotta do it yourself to be sure


Southwest won't be cleaning the seat belts.

"Areas such as arm rests and seat belts will not be wiped down between each flight with the new policy."








Southwest reduces aircraft cleaning between flights, focusing on tray tables over seat belts


Southwest's new cleaning procedure focuses on tray tables and lavatories between flights, not armrests and seat belts, which are cleaned nightly.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


>



Maine was a little surprising for me. 

We're back under 100 new cases per day for the past two days. I think it's going to get much worse when they start opening schools next month.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 2 weeks late and didn't answer the simple question.
> 
> Says a lot in itself.


I did though. I explained to you how ridiculous it is to think that a loose fitting mask offers any sort of protection from covid.
Therefor I obviously wouldn't bother about putting the mask on.
Sorry for assuming you were vaguely intelligent and would be able to figure that out. I'll remember to pull out the sock puppets next time. Do you have a favourite colour you'd like me to use?
(Edit) sorry I missed the 95 bit. We call them ffp3 here. those are sealed and absolutely will help the wearer quite a bit but 99% of people don't wear those. 
They wear loose fitting ones and those do not compare even slightly.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I did though. I explained to you how ridiculous it is to think that a loose fitting mask offers any sort of protection from covid.
> Therefor I obviously wouldn't bother about putting the mask on.
> Sorry for assuming you were vaguely intelligent and would be able to figure that out. I'll remember to pull out the sock puppets next time. Do you have a favourite colour you'd like me to use?
> (Edit) sorry I missed the 95 bit. We call them ffp3 here. those are sealed and absolutely will help the wearer quite a bit but 99% of people don't wear those.
> They wear loose fitting ones and those do not compare even slightly.


And still doesn't answer the question.

*y a w n*


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maine was a little surprising for me.


Overall there are more ppl wearing masks than not from what I've seen. It's younger 20 somethings and boomers who are not. I see a lot of tourists wearing them while shopping in town as well.



Laughing Grass said:


> Needs barbed wire like Lucile.


I just finished season 10 and had not yet been introduced to Negan when you posted Lucille. What a great, twisted character he played.
Horror/scifi genre is not really my thing but I'm going to nerd out so hard when the movies are released.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Overall there are more ppl wearing masks than not from what I've seen. It's younger 20 somethings and boomers who are not. I see a lot of tourists wearing them while shopping in town as well.
> 
> 
> I just finished season 10 and had not yet been introduced to Negan when you posted Lucille. What a great, twisted character he played.
> Horror/scifi genre is not really my thing but I'm going to nerd out so hard when the movies are released.


 Very similar to here. 60% of new infections are under 30. 

I read twd compendium 3 before negan came to the television series. He was so over the top batshit crazy that I didn't see how he would translate to tv without coming off ridiculous. I don't think anyone but Jeffrey Dean Morgan could have pulled it off. I stopped watching in season 9, it just deviated so far from the original comic.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Very similar to here. 60% of new infections are under 30.
> 
> I read twd compendium 3 before negan came to the television series. He was so over the top batshit crazy that I didn't see how he would translate to tv without coming off ridiculous. I don't think anyone but Jeffrey Dean Morgan could have pulled it off. I stopped watching in season 9, it just deviated so far from the original comic.


JDM has such a familiar face, he looks like the finance manager at a local auto dealership by me lol. I'm not sure if that's what makes him likeable even though he's such a monster. Great actor.

I can understand why you stopped watching, especially if you were into the comics. I think keeping any show on for 10+ seasons would be a challenge, especially trying to stick to an original storyline. The twist with Rick made me continue watching even thought I felt like the show had jumped the shark a bit. I didnt want any spoilers so I didnt google anything up until I was done with season 10. I'll check out season 11 and definitely the movies if they ever come out.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maine was a little surprising for me.
> 
> We're back under 100 new cases per day for the past two days. I think it's going to get much worse when they start opening schools next month.


How much should be shut? What is the sign of recovery and an impetus to live.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> How much should be shut? What is the sign of recovery and an impetus to live.


I don't know the answer to that, I'm not an epidemiologist. Scientists are saying that economies should remain closed until you have a positive rate below 5%. I believe we can take steps based on experiences from other countries. Israel had to close its schools two weeks after opening due to surging cases at schools. 130 cases at a single school. Here we have two benefits, one for those who lost their jobs due to covid and another for employer rent and payroll. I would personally like to see these programs continued for those who work in the hospitality and entertainment and keep those business' closed for the remainder of the year.... doing that would impact my livelyhood so I'm not being selfish here. I just don't see how schools are going to work... most adults can't behave responsibly, how can we expect anything more from children.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know the answer to that, I'm not an epidemiologist. Scientists are saying that economies should remain closed until you have a positive rate below 5%. I believe we can take steps based on experiences from other countries. Israel had to close its schools two weeks after opening due to surging cases at schools. 130 cases at a single school. Here we have two benefits, one for those who lost their jobs due to covid and another for employer rent and payroll. I would personally like to see these programs continued for those who work in the hospitality and entertainment and keep those business' closed for the remainder of the year.... doing that would impact my livelyhood so I'm not being selfish here. I just don't see how schools are going to work... most adults can't behave responsibly, how can we expect anything more from children.


How do you put them on the bus? Seriously how do you distance that? You can't!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4644650


sweet Jebus I think they did a flag swap from 1945


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> sweet Jebus I think they did a flag swap from 1945


Looks like my dad!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Southwest won't be cleaning the seat belts.
> 
> "Areas such as arm rests and seat belts will not be wiped down between each flight with the new policy."
> 
> ...


Yikes ! Glad I am not flying with them. 
I bought a new face shield off eBay and it’s a piece of shit. Very disappointed . So Looking for a pair of large goggles for the airplane trip now.

A pair that says , safe yet with a little style .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yikes ! Glad I am not flying with them.
> I bought a new face shield off eBay and it’s a piece of shit. Very disappointed . So Looking for a pair of large goggles for the airplane trip now.
> 
> A pair that says , safe yet with a little style .


I’ve been looking at too many steampunk pics lately


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve been looking at too many steampunk pics lately
> View attachment 4644688


Steampunk ahha ok......Yeah that's what we'll call it....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How do you put them on the bus? Seriously how do you distance that? You can't!


Yeah you can, its simple. You block off every second row of seats and only allow family members to sit beside each other. Need 4 times the busses but its doable. Our normal busses were just like that for 2 or 3 months
Still not allowed to sit beside anyone you don't know but the empty rows have stopped.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve been looking at too many steampunk pics lately
> View attachment 4644688


Lol, Nice, Now that is stylin! I ordered a cheap o pair of mirrored ski goggles yesterday , hopefully they will work for now. Might even need to use them this winter if I move to MN so that my eye balls don’t freeze just trying to get to my car to warm it up in the morning. Lol.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2020)

Summer in Minnesota are wonderful, just the other 11 months that are cold, lived in Wisconsin for 38 years.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah you can, its simple. You block off every second row of seats and only allow family members to sit beside each other. Need 4 times the busses but its doable. Our normal busses were just like that for 2 or 3 months
> Still not allowed to sit beside anyone you don't know but the empty rows have stopped.


LOL you got answers for everything! But when we already don't have enough busses or drivers.....wait next you'll just say multiple trips.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, Nice, Now that is stylin! I ordered a cheap o pair of mirrored ski goggles yesterday , hopefully they will work for now. Might even need to use them this winter if I move to MN so that my eye balls don’t freeze just trying to get to my car to warm it up in the morning. Lol.


Wow Minnesota is going to be a shock to the system lol. I hope you have remote start!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 5, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, Nice, Now that is stylin! I ordered a cheap o pair of mirrored ski goggles yesterday , hopefully they will work for now. Might even need to use them this winter if I move to MN so that my eye balls don’t freeze just trying to get to my car to warm it up in the morning. Lol.


You don't actually get your car to warmed up in Minnesota unless you plug it in LOL


----------



## greg nr (Aug 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL you got answers for everything! But when we already don't have enough busses or drivers.....wait next you'll just say multiple trips.....


My town's school system has been doing this for years. HS kids get picked up at 7, middle school 7:45, elementary 8:15. Same buses/drivers. They come home in waves as well. Plus a late bus for kids in sports.

But a lot of parents drop kids off themselves. Always been that way here. Probably a lot more walkers and parent driven kids if/when our schools reopen.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 5, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4644650


Awww, I remember when he played in Silver Spoons. Such simpler times.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Awww, I remember when he played in Silver Spoons. Such simpler times.
> View attachment 4645101


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4645107


"The Boy with the Green Hair" 1948 Great movie
The "boy" now:


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> "The Boy with the Green Hair" 1948 Great movie
> The "boy" now:View attachment 4645121


Is that Al from Quantum Leap?

Edited cuz my dumbass got the show name wrong. Great show


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

greg nr said:


> My town's school system has been doing this for years. HS kids get picked up at 7, middle school 7:45, elementary 8:15. Same buses/drivers. They come home in waves as well. Plus a late bus for kids in sports.
> 
> But a lot of parents drop kids off themselves. Always been that way here. Probably a lot more walkers and parent driven kids if/when our schools reopen.


Yeah, know how that works.......we have 4 busses and 4 towns that go to our K-8. I have choice of HS.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)

An entire second grade class in Georgia has been forced to quarantine after the first day. 









Georgia second grader tests positive for coronavirus after first day of school, forcing class to quarantine


Pictures show students packed shoulder-to-shoulder at two school districts that began in-person classes Monday with mask-optional policies.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> "The Boy with the Green Hair" 1948 Great movie
> The "boy" now:View attachment 4645121


Yeah, I figured he grew out of that green hair.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)

well that's depressing. 

Physical distancing, mask-wearing could be in place for 2-3 years even with vaccine, Tam warns


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/covid-19-vaccine-tam-1.5673729


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)

I guess Western Canada is having a problem with visitors coming to/from Alaska abusing the open access agreement. Visitors coming in either direction will now have 48 hours to complete the drive, must stick to a specified route, cannot visit any friends or parks in Canada, cannot use any services other than pay at the pump gas, drive thru restaurants and washrooms. Everything is explained at the border and you're given something to hang from your rear view mirror. Failure to comply is a $750,000 fine and up to one year in jail.


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess Western Canada is having a problem with visitors coming to/from Alaska abusing the open access agreement. Visitors coming in either direction will now have 48 hours to complete the drive, must stick to a specified route, cannot visit any friends or parks in Canada, cannot use any services other than pay at the pump gas, drive thru restaurants and washrooms. Everything is explained at the border and you're given something to hang from your rear view mirror. Failure to comply is a $750,000 fine and up to one year in jail.


Can you please provide a link to the official info?
I am looking at having to make that trip very soon & don't want any glitches.


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can you please provide a link to the official info?
> I am looking at having to make that trip very soon & don't want any glitches.


Heading to trim camp?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess Western Canada is having a problem with visitors coming to/from Alaska abusing the open access agreement. Visitors coming in either direction will now have 48 hours to complete the drive, must stick to a specified route, cannot visit any friends or parks in Canada, cannot use any services other than pay at the pump gas, drive thru restaurants and washrooms. Everything is explained at the border and you're given something to hang from your rear view mirror. Failure to comply is a $750,000 fine and up to one year in jail.



That's $750,000 Canadian, so that's like, $250 USD. No biggie


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 5, 2020)

@curious2garden , A respected friend stated that only 190 people under 25 years old in the US has died from the virus, and that that mortality rate is lower than the seasonal flu for this demographic. 190 in total. This chart seems to indicate the same - https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid_weekly/index.htm

Is this true? If so, it seems the biggest risk of children going back to school is that they could spread it to people over 25. This doesn't sound right...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2020)

My granddaughter had it and is left months later with several miserable symptoms including heart inflammation. Please do not minimize this .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can you please provide a link to the official info?
> I am looking at having to make that trip very soon & don't want any glitches.


I saw it on the news, I'll see if I can dig up a link.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

Canada cracks down on those traveling through the country to get to Alaska


People who choose to travel to Alaska through Canada are facing stricter rules starting Friday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> @curious2garden , A respected friend stated that only 190 people under 25 years old in the US has died from the virus, and that that mortality rate is lower than the seasonal flu for this demographic. 190 in total. This chart seems to indicate the same - https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid_weekly/index.htm
> 
> Is this true? If so, it seems the biggest risk of children going back to school is that they could spread it to people over 25. This doesn't sound right...


Good morning Tyler, I think the only way we'll know the truth of this is retrospectively. There has been so much interference I trust nothing. Once the data gathering was taken away from the CDC I lost faith in it's veracity. I've heard rumblings that we are at least a week behind in data etc....

I do know that the younger you are the lower the death rate. I know we've gotten better at treating. Conversely we do not know the full morbidity of this virus. So we may see a decrease in lifespan among the currently youthful cohort. But that is speculation. 

Just because you don't die doesn't mean you aren't left with some lifelong consequences. We also know that in the 5 and younger age groups they can have 100x the viral load in the upper respiratory tract. I think opening schools right now with the virus at such a high rate in school community this is an experiment we may live to regret. I hope not.

I've reduced my watching of this slow motion train wreck. I can't bear it. It breaks my heart. History will judge us very harshly and deservedly so in my opinion. I think it's what finally killed my beloved iMac. It couldn't take it so it literally poked its own eyes out (the gpu died). 

How are you and your son doing? That's the one bright light in this mess. It seems parents although financially getting hurt are spending more time with their children. Thanks for mentioning me. I dislike browsing the net on my Linux, Windows and phone so until my new system gets here I'm missing a lot and missing you guys a lot!


----------



## Kushash (Aug 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning Tyler, I think the only way we'll know the truth of this is retrospectively. There has been so much interference I trust nothing. Once the data gathering was taken away from the CDC I lost faith in it's veracity. I've heard rumblings that we are at least a week behind in data etc....
> 
> I do know that the younger you are the lower the death rate. I know we've gotten better at treating. Conversely we do not know the full morbidity of this virus. So we may see a decrease in lifespan among the currently youthful cohort. But that is speculation.
> 
> ...


When I posted this from an article recently:

*One of the JAMA Cardiology studies found that, among 100 adults who recently recovered from Covid, 78% showed some type of cardiac involvement in MRI scans and 60% had ongoing inflammation in the heart.
The study included patients ages 45 to 53 who were from the University Hospital Frankfurt Covid-19 Registry in Germany. They were recruited for the study between April and June. Most of the patients -- 67-- recovered at home, with the severity of their illness ranging from some being asymptomatic to having moderate symptoms. *

I thought it was a game changer for people to take it more seriously.

The study was in Germany and seeing 20k people protesting masks in Berlin recently I think played a roll in myself being blah for a few days.

Not sure you will like it but I recommend the movie Soul Surfer as a possible mood lifter.

The story about the girl in Hawaii that lost her arm to a shark in 2003. Good for all ages and lots of surfing and great waves.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, Nice, Now that is stylin! I ordered a cheap o pair of mirrored ski goggles yesterday , hopefully they will work for now. Might even need to use them this winter if I move to MN so that my eye balls don’t freeze just trying to get to my car to warm it up in the morning. Lol.


Only $2,000, get two pair.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 6, 2020)

Possible scenarios in 2021:









How the pandemic might play out in 2021 and beyond


This coronavirus is here for the long haul — here’s what scientists predict for the next months and years.




www.nature.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Possible scenarios in 2021:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3649705871710223


----------



## hillbill (Aug 7, 2020)

North Paulding High School, Dallas, Georgia suspended hero student who posted video of crowded halls!
Hannah Watters (the student) said it was “NECESSARY AND GOOD TROUBLE.”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> North Paulding High School, Dallas, Georgia suspended hero student who posted video of crowded halls!
> Hannah Watters (the student) said it was “NECESSARY AND GOOD TROUBLE.”


Yeah, the superintendant said it would be impossible to enforce a mask rule since it's individual choice, just before he sent three girls home from school for violations of the dress code.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

Schools opening up down here.....

boy this is gonna be a riot.......I see a jump in cases in the near future

we have another 350 confirmed today.....raising the total just over 45k


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

I miss my grandkids. My grandson told his mom "Pop Pop is really smart and knows everything". She told him I don't know everything and he told her "Every time I ask him a question, he has the answer." Love my little buddy, he has two sisters and his mom to deal with, estrogen overload.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I miss my grandkids. My grandson told his mom "Pop Pop is really smart and knows everything". She told him I don't know everything and he told her "Every time I ask him a question, he has the answer." Love my little buddy, he has two sisters and his mom to deal with, estrogen overload.


we get to see ours now.....but we had to tell everyone to get tested first before they could come out...which kinda sux


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> North Paulding High School, Dallas, Georgia suspended hero student who posted video of crowded halls!
> Hannah Watters (the student) said it was “NECESSARY AND GOOD TROUBLE.”




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291729018828578819


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I miss my grandkids. My grandson told his mom "Pop Pop is really smart and knows everything". She told him I don't know everything and he told her "Every time I ask him a question, he has the answer." Love my little buddy, he has two sisters and his mom to deal with, estrogen overload.


can you do zoom with them?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4646770


You know how many times I got cooties!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You know how many times I got cooties!


Probably still have them.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> can you do zoom with them?


The two oldest have their own "safe" facebook accounts so we text and they send me pics and stuff on there, when their mom lets them get on there. I opened a Skype account, but their mom hasn't set one up for them to use.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably still have them.


Flairs-up all the time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Flairs-up all the time.









vaccines are important.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

lol fox news claiming masks cause dental problems. 

umm you still have to brush your damn teeth. 









'Mask mouth': Dentists coin new term for smelly side effect of wearing a mask


Some bad breath just can’t be covered up.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol fox news claiming masks cause dental problems.
> 
> umm you still have to brush your damn teeth.
> 
> ...


I just read your link. Fox is reporting the claims made by Dentists. In any event, Fox thanks you for your viewership. It helps their ratings.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I just read your link. Fox is reporting the claims made by Dentists. In any event, Fox thanks you for your viewership. It helps their ratings.


Claims made by two dentists from the same practice to perpetuate a certain narrative. Why would I even remotely care about ratings? That's stupid, you should feel stupid for typing it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

the federalist news strikes again...?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Claims made by two dentists from the same practice to perpetuate a certain narrative. Why would I even remotely care about ratings? That's stupid, you should feel stupid for typing it.


That escalated quickly. What narrative is being perpetuated, and why should I feel stupid?


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That escalated quickly. What narrative is being perpetuated, and why should I feel stupid?


I'm not engaging with you. I'm here to have fun.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not engaging with you. I'm here to have fun.


Right. Understood.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol fox news claiming masks cause dental problems.
> 
> umm you still have to brush your damn teeth.
> 
> ...


They have a molar in the ranks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4646972


Didn't we just talk about MOPP?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2020)

Flu shots are coming in. I encourage everyone to get one and if you are older, have other confounding factors such as diabetes or COPD, I encourage you to add a pneumonia vaccine.

So today I got both.

Covid will be very angry if you die from the flu or pneumonia before it gets you, be loyal to our pandemic or we won't win this!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Flu shots are coming in. I encourage everyone to get one and if you are older, have other confounding factors such as diabetes or COPD, I encourage you to add a pneumonia vaccine.
> 
> So today I got both.
> 
> Covid will be very angry if you die from the flu or pneumonia before it gets you, be loyal to our pandemic or we won't win this!


LOL you following me??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Flu shots are coming in. I encourage everyone to get one and if you are older, have other confounding factors such as diabetes or COPD, I encourage you to add a pneumonia vaccine.
> 
> So today I got both.
> 
> Covid will be very angry if you die from the flu or pneumonia before it gets you, be loyal to our pandemic or we won't win this!


Just called our pharmacy & they have both so time to get poked!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL you following me??


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just called our pharmacy & they have both so time to get poked!


If you're not 65 you my need a prescription to pay for it. Check to be sure. I had to have one.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4647138


They took his freakin shotgun away.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> They took his freakin shotgun away.


The NRA can't save him now.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Flu shots are coming in. I encourage everyone to get one and if you are older, have other confounding factors such as diabetes or COPD, I encourage you to add a pneumonia vaccine.
> 
> So today I got both.
> 
> Covid will be very angry if you die from the flu or pneumonia before it gets you, be loyal to our pandemic or we won't win this!


Don't forget the shingles vaccine. That shyte absolutely would suck......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Don't forget the shingles vaccine. That shyte absolutely would suck......


That shit looks horrible! My buddy had that last year. Someone else I know just got over it a little bit back too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

Shingles only happens to people who’ve had chicken pox right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shingles only happens to people who’ve had chicken pox right?


I have heard that, but not sure.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Don't forget the shingles vaccine. That shyte absolutely would suck......


Thanks! Luckily I've had the Shingrix series.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have heard that, but not sure.


After a Varicella Zoster infection (Chicken Pox) the virus lies dormant in various nerve cells and can become active later on in life.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> After a Varicella Zoster infection (Chicken Pox) the virus lies dormant in various nerve cells and can become active later on in life.


I had the pox when I was younger


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> After a Varicella Zoster infection (Chicken Pox) the virus lies dormant in various nerve cells and can become active later on in life.


I had shingles in my early 30's. A line of dots running damn near the center of my forehead that itched like mad. Luckily they didnt scar. I was told stress can cause shingle flare ups?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 7, 2020)

I got the shingles vac a month after a buddy got shingles about 5 or 6 years ago.

After seeing him in agony (it's a painful ordeal unlike the original chicken pox), I called my dr and said I wanted it ASAP. So I got a script because he doesn't keep it on hand and got it at the drug store after they ordered it in. The very next year they came out with a better one but you can't get both I guess.

I hope I don't get a covid vac next year and then they come out with a better one. But I hear it may be an every year or twice a year kind of thing. And there may be several different vacs at the beginning.

I saw a Dr connected with the military on TV saying they were working on a vac that may be effective against all corona viruses if it works out.

That would make it effective against the common cold, another corona virus???

I also haven't had anything since the masks in public the last 5 months, very few illnesses among friends as well. I will always keep masks in my arsenal even after covid dies down for flu seasons.

I hate being sick.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 8, 2020)

Research and development on a general Corona Virus has been ongoing before Covid.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2020)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/covid-19-kids-school-children-coronavirus-in-person-instruction/


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ...........snip..........
> I saw a Dr connected with the military on TV saying they were working on a vac that may be effective against all corona viruses if it works out.
> 
> T*hat would make it effective against the common cold, another corona virus???*
> ...


The coronavirus causes around 20% of the common cold, then there's rsv, rhinovirus, parainfluenza among others. So it will reduce, but not eliminate.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2020)

*US tops 5 million confirmed virus cases*
ROME (AP) — With confirmed coronavirus cases in the U.S. hitting 5 million Sunday, by far the highest of any country, the failure of the most powerful nation in the world to contain the scourge has been met with astonishment and alarm in Europe.








US tops 5 million confirmed virus cases, to Europe's alarm


ROME (AP) — With confirmed coronavirus cases in the U.S. hitting 5 million Sunday, by far the highest of any country, the failure of the most powerful nation in the world to contain the scourge has been met with astonishment and alarm in Europe...




apnews.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2020)

I thought this was interesting, 3 ex-covid deniers (including an MD!) who later contracted the disease. There's good insight here on how people often fall for their own biases and logical fallacies. I HATE that this program refers to these people as skeptics! I'm a skeptic. They are not skeptics, they are (or were) conspiracy theorists. This is what happens when people are not trained to think critically, it can be deadly...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2020)

“Will it go 'round in circles”


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “Will it go 'round in circles”


Haven't heard that song in a LONG time.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

https://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/north-paulding-high-school-switches-to-digital-learning-after-covid-19-cases-and-viral-photo

https://mississippitoday.org/2020/08/06/mississippi-teachers-death-during-first-week-of-school-stokes-covid-19-outbreak-fears/

So successful

Edited to add Big 10 just cancelled it's season!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Haven't heard that song in a LONG time.







You're welcome.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're welcome.


I put it in my cue for this evenings youtube music video time. We do Amazon music when I'm lazy then Youtube after.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/north-paulding-high-school-switches-to-digital-learning-after-covid-19-cases-and-viral-photo
> 
> https://mississippitoday.org/2020/08/06/mississippi-teachers-death-during-first-week-of-school-stokes-covid-19-outbreak-fears/
> 
> ...


Is there any talk of the southern colleges breaking away from the ncaa and holding their own game schedules? 

College pigskin chasing is almost a religion in a lot of places throughout the south and midwest. You can't stop them from holding services (tailgating until falling down stupid)......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Is there any talk of the southern colleges breaking away from the ncaa and holding their own game schedules?
> 
> College pigskin chasing is almost a religion in a lot of places throughout the south and midwest. You can't stop them from holding services (tailgating until falling down stupid)......


Considering what we've seen that is the logical progression. I guess we'll see.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2020)

More than nuts to have amateurs try to play a sport like football with uncontrolled virus spread in most of the country and that’s before the fuckheads get back home from Sturgis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)

Face masks with valves don’t stop COVID-19 from spreading


Face masks with valves aren't designed to keep you from spreading illness.




www.popsci.com





I see a lot of people wearing vented masks.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2020)

Mask use here piss poor with a mandate, saw a fucking LEO on the main street talking with several tourists not distancing and no one had a mask on.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> More than nuts to have amateurs try to play a sport like football with uncontrolled virus spread in most of the country and that’s before the fuckheads get back home from Sturgis


People play up sturgis as being a bunch of drunken biker gangs beating up anyone they want. In reality it has become a corporate event and there are far more middle and upper class weekend riders with $50k bikes than real 1%'rs. Posers, vendors, and wannabes.

Still a bunch of dumbfucks. It was fine when there was no pandemic. Hobbyist's need a place to meet occasionally and play fantasy roles.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2020)

The people at Sturgis this year are disrespecting the health of each of us. That pisses me off.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4649717


I almost bought a mask similar to that. 









Rhinestone Breathable Mouth Mask Washable And Reusable


Shop Rhinestone Breathable Mouth Mask Washable And Reusable right now, get great deals at neofitpro.



www.neofitpro.com





Then I saw the reviews and close up pics


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I almost bought a mask similar to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that's about as useful as the fool that would ware it.

This one too. Vanity at it's height.
*Israeli jeweler makes $1.5m gold coronavirus mask*

MOTZA, Israel (AP) — An Israeli jewelry company is working on what it says will be the world’s most expensive coronavirus mask, a gold, diamond-encrusted face covering with a price tag of $1.5 million.

The 18-karat white gold mask will be decorated with 3,600 white and black diamonds and fitted with top-rated N99 filters at the request of the buyer, said designer Isaac Levy.

Levy, owner of the Yvel company, said the buyer had two other demands: that it be completed by the end of the year, and that it would be the priciest in the world. That last condition, he said, “was the easiest to fulfill.”









Israeli jeweler makes $1.5m gold coronavirus mask


MOTZA, Israel (AP) — An Israeli jewelry company is working on what it says will be the world's most expensive coronavirus mask, a gold, diamond-encrusted face covering with a price tag of $1...




apnews.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> wow that's about as useful as the fool that would ware it.
> 
> This one too. Vanity at it's height.
> *Israeli jeweler makes $1.5m gold coronavirus mask*
> ...


That’s nuts and completely tone deaf with people losing their jobs and not being able to make rent. I just wanted to be different than everyone in the office wearing blue surgical masks. The joke was on me, nobody was wearing masks


----------



## Kushash (Aug 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s nuts and completely tone deaf with people losing their jobs and not being able to make rent. I just wanted to be different than everyone in the office wearing blue surgical masks. The joke was on me, nobody was wearing masks


And those with jobs are stressing in new ways dealing with people that refuse to wear masks.
We refinanced recently. The lady that brought the papers to sign was on the same page as us about wearing a mask. She told us a guy recently not only didn't want to wear a mask but wanted her to take hers off. Her like many are dealing with a unique stress.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2020)

Is anyone else signing up for the Sputnik-V?
I hear the High is unbelievable .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

Kushash said:


> And those with jobs are stressing in new ways dealing with people that refuse to wear masks.
> We refinanced recently. The lady that brought the papers to sign was on the same page as us about wearing a mask. She told us a guy recently not only didn't want to wear a mask but wanted her to take hers off. Her like many are dealing with a unique stress.


that's messed up. No way I'd be going into other people's homes that I don't know really well right now.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is anyone else signing up for the Sputnik-V?
> I hear the High is unbelievable .


lol hard no. the fact that they named it sputnik speaks volumes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

Some COVID-19 patients report hair loss months later - National | Globalnews.ca


Dermatologists say that some of their patients report increased hair loss months after they had COVID-19.




globalnews.ca






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292540903047852034


----------



## greg nr (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Some COVID-19 patients report hair loss months later - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Dermatologists say that some of their patients report increased hair loss months after they had COVID-19.
> ...


Wow, that will get millennial attention.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2020)

Previous vaccines and masks may hold down Covid-19, some researchers say | CNN


As US leaders work to control the spread of coronavirus, researchers across the globe are working to answer the mysteries that remain around infections.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Previous vaccines and masks may hold down Covid-19, some researchers say | CNN
> 
> 
> As US leaders work to control the spread of coronavirus, researchers across the globe are working to answer the mysteries that remain around infections.
> ...


they won't let us have the pneumonia vaccine unless you're over 65 or in an at risk category.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Wow, that will get millennial attention.


got my attention!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> they won't let us have the pneumonia vaccine unless you're over 65 or in an at risk category.


Sort of the same here, because I wasn't in a specifically defined at risk category I had to get my Dr to order one. I got my pneumonia vaccine so I would have some immunity from some forms of pneumonia in case I got the Flu or Covid. Because I do have some risk factors just not the ones named, not because of any potential cross immunity. But it would be nice if it conferred some.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> got my attention!


Twice!


----------



## greg nr (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sort of the same here, because I wasn't in a specifically defined at risk category I had to get my Dr to order one. I got my pneumonia vaccine so I would have some immunity from some forms of pneumonia in case I got the Flu or Covid. Because I do have some risk factors just not the ones named, not because of any potential cross immunity. But it would be nice if it conferred some.


I won't even bother trying with my gp, I like her but she's so straight laced, wouldn't even discuss a weed prescription with me. 



curious2garden said:


> Twice!


I like Alyssa Milano but I take anything she says with a grain of a salt. Had to verify it with another source that I trusted.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I won't even bother trying with my gp, I like her but she's so straight laced, wouldn't even discuss a weed prescription with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Alyssa Milano but I take anything she says with a grain of a salt. Had to verify it with another source that I trusted.


Mrs GWN talked to our family Dr. (his nurse actually) this am, she said they should have no probs giving us the vaccine but if it became an issue to simply call her & she'd make it happen.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs GWN talked to our family Dr. (his nurse actually) this am, she said they should have no probs giving us the vaccine but if it became an issue to simply call her & she'd make it happen.


Excellent! I'd do it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> got my attention!


I bet you'd still be cute with a shined up burnished knob


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

*Florida's Covid-19 cases in children have increased 137% in past month*
Across the country, the total number of Covid-19 cases among children rose from 179,990 on July 9 to more than 380,000 on August 6 -- an increase of about 90% -- according to a report published Monday by the American Academy of Pediatrics and the Children's Hospital Association. 








Florida's Covid-19 cases in children have increased 137% in past month | CNN


Florida's number of official Covid-19 cases in children has more than doubled over the past month, data from the state showed Tuesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I bet you'd still be cute with a shined up burnished knob


I've played around baldbooth and bald me, I wanted to trick someone into thinking I shaved my head. It would only take the hair on top and leave the sides.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

*Pac-12 Conference postpones all sport competitions through end of calendar year*








Pac-12 Conference postpones all sport competitions through end of calendar year


SAN FRANCISCO - The Pac-12 CEO Group voted unanimously to postpone all sport competitions through the end of the 2020 calendar year.




pac-12.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

John McAfee was arrested in Norway for wearing thong underwear as a mask lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> John McAfee was arrested in Norway for wearing thong underwear as a mask lol.
> 
> View attachment 4650686


Ever see the movie about him? https://m.imdb.com/title/tt6071534/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever see the movie about him? https://m.imdb.com/title/tt6071534/


no any good? I’ve always put him in the same batshit crazy category as Randy Quaid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no any good? I’ve always put him in the same batshit crazy category as Randy Quaid.


Take some real talent to beat out Randy Quaid, that boy is miles off the scale


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Take some real talent to beat out Randy Quaid, that boy is miles off the scale


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Take some real talent to beat out Randy Quaid, that boy is miles off the scale


I remember a decade ago him and his wife showed up in Canada trying to claim asylum. Said "star whackers" were trying to kill him back home. His claim was unsuccessful.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I remember a decade ago him and his wife showed up in Canada trying to claim asylum. Said "star whackers" were trying to kill him back home. His claim was unsuccessful.


yeah, they lived in Toronto for a few years, ever meet him? lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, they lived in Toronto for a few years, ever meet him? lol


Lol I couldn't rule it out, he looks like so many of the people asking for money on the street.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Take some real talent to beat out Randy Quaid, that boy is miles off the scale


and then there's Charlie Sheen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> and then there's Charlie Sheen


Touché Randy Quaid doesn’t have tiger’s blood


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no any good? I’ve always put him in the same batshit crazy category as Randy Quaid.


Quaid is great.......check out the movie...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> and then there's Charlie Sheen


Oh Charlie...hehe cool dude....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 11, 2020)

but but but.... I thought yung piple didn't get the virus? (sarcasm).

*



One major factor that led to the Big Ten announcing the postponement of the 2020 fall sports season, including college football, was the long-term effects of the coronavirus. 

According to Nicole Auerbach of The Athletic, the conference is aware of at least 10 players who have the rare heart condition myocarditis, which reportedly has a high prevalence in people who have had COVID-19.

Click to expand...

*








Report: At Least 10 Big Ten Football Players Have Heart Condition Myocarditis


One major factor that led to the Big Ten announcing the postponement of the 2020 fall sports season, including college football, was the long-term effects of the coronavirus...




bleacherreport.com


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2020)

College athletics will be the new “chicken plants”


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

Vaping Increases Covid-19 Risk For Teens And Young Adults


Vaping is linked to a substantially increased risk of Covid-19 among teenagers and young adults, according to a new study led by researchers at the Stanford University School of Medicine.




www.forbes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Vaping Increases Covid-19 Risk For Teens And Young Adults
> 
> 
> Vaping is linked to a substantially increased risk of Covid-19 among teenagers and young adults, according to a new study led by researchers at the Stanford University School of Medicine.
> ...


people were having problems with vaping before this crap hit though.......I can see they're logic in the article overall...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

Morning btw...coffee is hot....


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

Going to be a lot of "I told you so's" because of this:








The Lancet Retracts Hydroxychloroquine Study


The online medical journal The Lancet has apologized to readers after retracting a study that said the anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine did not help to curb COVID-19 and might cause death in patients.




www.webmd.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2020)

SMH......
*'This is no longer a debate': Florida sheriff bans deputies, visitors from wearing masks*








'This is no longer a debate': Florida sheriff bans deputies, visitors from wearing masks


On Tuesday, as Florida set a daily record for covid-19 deaths, Marion County Sheriff...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2020)

Jerry Jones..."The Dallas Cowboys plan on playing football, and we plan on playing in front of our fans," he told media in the club's first training camp press conference. "I think it's important. I think it's important individually. I think it's important for the country." 








Cowboys to play in front of fans in 2020 but require masks, will use 'pod' formula at AT&T Stadium


Jerry Jones: Cowboys will play in front of fans in 2020, will possibly use 'pod' formula




www.cbssports.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Jerry Jones..."The Dallas Cowboys plan on playing football, and we plan on playing in front of our fans," he told media in the club's first training camp press conference. "I think it's important. I think it's important individually. I think it's important for the country."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly Jerry Jones is an idiot......he need to stay off the field and stay in the box


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> SMH......
> *'This is no longer a debate': Florida sheriff bans deputies, visitors from wearing masks*
> 
> 
> ...


While generally saddened by the loss of life I understand the necessity in this instance.





I have faith in the ones that listened to John Lewis, "Good trouble."


----------



## Kushash (Aug 12, 2020)

Father and son doctors die of coronavirus weeks apart after being hospitalized on Father's Day


Two well-known physicians from Florida, a father and son, have died from Covid-19 complications, according to a family member.




www.cnn.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> honestly Jerry Jones is an idiot......he need to stay off the field and stay in the box


Yep.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep.
> 
> View attachment 4651906


LoL...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2020)

Flu & pneumonia pokes are completed for Momma & I.
And Joe had a very steady hand this morning - no "Owieee". ; )


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Flu & pneumonia pokes are completed for Momma & I.
> And Joe had a very steady hand this morning - no "Owieee". ; )


Good! Let me know if you get a fever and make sure you have some antipyretics on hand. It's worth it.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good! Let me know if you get a fever and make sure you have some antipyretics on hand. It's worth it.


Like any faithful VA patient I have the old standby Motrin 800's at the ready.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like any faithful VA patient I have the old standby Motrin 800's at the ready.


Vitamin M.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4652630


That’s cute.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 14, 2020)

*The True Coronavirus Toll in the U.S. Has Already Surpassed 200,000*

Source: *New York Times*

Across the United States, at least 200,000 more people have died than usual since March, according to a New York Times analysis of estimates from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. This is about 60,000 higher than the number of deaths that have been directly linked to the coronavirus.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/08/12/us/covid-deaths-us.html?searchResultPosition=1


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *The True Coronavirus Toll in the U.S. Has Already Surpassed 200,000*
> 
> Source: *New York Times*
> 
> ...


I saw this and headed over to post. Testing is decreasing, schools are reopening and quarantine fatigue is rampant. With the CDC no longer having access to the actual numbers we will know this virus only by it's massive shadow. We aren't even flying with instruments now.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2020)

trump and Republicans are directly responsible for most of these dead Americans. 1000 a day for the last three weeks.
Where are the so-called pro lifers?


----------



## greg nr (Aug 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump and Republicans are directly responsible for most of these dead Americans. 1000 a day for the last three weeks.
> Where are the so-called pro lifers?


Rationalizing it is just old people and minorities, so no real loss to them.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 14, 2020)

Finally, Covid reopening phases explained!




__ https://www.facebook.com/100000011148653/posts/3447889618554709



Silly bunny. Nothing to see here citizens, move along, what we don't tell you won't hurt you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)

Toronto reported zero new cases yesterday.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Finally, Covid reopening phases explained!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video is unavailable.

Unavailable
This video can't be embedded because it may contain content owned by someone else.
Watch on Facebook · Learn More


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Finally, Covid reopening phases explained!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knew Monty Python wrote documentaries


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto reported zero new cases yesterday.


I lied. Toronto missed reporting yesterday so they reported two days today. 30 new cases


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)

Border closure has been extended until September 21st.


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Border closure has been extended until September 21st.


Border closings are not permitted. According to a few.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Border closure has been extended until September 21st.


That limits my travel options to One!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That limits my travel options to One!


You're still allowed to travel from Alaska to the lower 48.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

I have friends in Tok AK that are reporting people being turned back @ the border.
IDK who to believe now - as far as I know it is ultimately up to the border agent?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have friends in Tok AK that are reporting people being turned back @ the border.
> IDK who to believe now - as far as I know it is ultimately up to the border agent?


You're only allowed to enter through five ports of entry. I wonder if they were trying to go through one of the closed entry points. 






Coronavirus disease (COVID-19): Information for non-Canadians


CBSA travel restrictions, measures and advice. How the federal government enforces the Quarantine Act.




www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have friends in Tok AK that are reporting people being turned back @ the border.
> IDK who to believe now - as far as I know it is ultimately up to the border agent?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

They were attempting to cross @ from the Yukon at Port Alcan on the Alaska/Canada border.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They were attempting to cross @ from the Yukon at Port Alcan on the Alaska/Canada border.











British Columbia Current COVID-19 Travel Restrictions - Coronavirus (COVID-19) - Canada


The British Columbia government has imposed travel restrictions to control the spread of COVID-19. The travel restrictions govern incoming ...




www.mondaq.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They were attempting to cross @ from the Yukon at Port Alcan on the Alaska/Canada border.


*Transiting through Canada to Alaska*
As of July 31, 2020, at 12:01 am PDT, if you are transiting through Canada to Alaska for a non-discretionary (essential) reason, you must follow stricter rules and meet additional entry conditions.

Specifically, you have to enter Canada at one of the following ports of entry (POE):


Abbotsford-Huntingdon (British Columbia)
Coutts (Alberta)
Kingsgate (British Columbia)
North Portal (Saskatchewan)
Osoyoos (British Columbia)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> *Transiting through Canada to Alaska*
> As of July 31, 2020, at 12:01 am PDT, if you are transiting through Canada to Alaska for a non-discretionary (essential) reason, you must follow stricter rules and meet additional entry conditions.
> 
> Specifically, you have to enter Canada at one of the following ports of entry (POE):
> ...


Those are Canada to lower 48


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those are Canada to lower 48


"Through Canada to Alaska?"
I also sent a POC for the Yukon.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> "Through Canada to Alaska?"
> I also sent a POC for the Yukon.


I don’t have the link any longer but it seemed like the Alcan crossing got a lot of negative attention.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

*Travel to or from Alaska*
The border between the United States and Canada is closed to all non-essential travel. Americans can travel into Canada if they’re travelling:


to Alaska; or
from Alaska to the rest of the United States.
Americans travelling through Yukon have to follow a designated travel corridor. We give travellers a map of this route at Yukon borders. The State of Alaska introduced travel guidance. Read Alaska’s health guidance for travellers during the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> *Travel to or from Alaska*
> The border between the United States and Canada is closed to all *non-essential travel*. Americans can travel into Canada if they’re travelling:
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone _ever_ gone to Canada for non-essential travel???


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Has anyone _ever_ gone to Canada for non-essential travel???


They get tourists eh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2020)

Scumfrog is some good stuff to listen to....here's some new

__
https://soundcloud.com/thescumfrog%2Fthe-scumfrog-tiny-little-human


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2020)

Need to zone out or in for a bit? Almost a 3 hr long set....all new

__
https://soundcloud.com/thescumfrog%2Fthe-scumfrog-prospect-park-distancing-sunset-session-june-2020


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Americans travelling through Yukon have to follow a designated travel corridor.


​


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4654821​


Have you read this @BarnBuster? What a crazy time. Winter was so harsh people were trading crazy amounts of gold for a sack of potatoes. Burning furniture to stay warm and keeping fires going in their mine shafts all winter long so they could keep digging.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2020)

Who had stinging sea lice for August?








Tropical Storm Isaias left New Jersey beaches with a case of 'sea lice'


Jellyfish larvae commonly known as "sea lice" are invading south New Jersey beaches, all thanks to Tropical Storm Isaias.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Have you read this @BarnBuster? What a crazy time. Winter was so harsh people were trading crazy amounts of gold for a sack of potatoes. Burning furniture to stay warm and keeping fires going in their mine shafts all winter long so they could keep digging.


No, I don't know much at all about the Klondike gold rush. In addition to the book you mentioned, also reserved the following at the library. Berton wrote a few books on the subject. Thanks 

*Klondike women : true tales of the 1897-98 Gold Rush */ Melanie J. Mayer

*The Klondike quest : a photographic essay, 1897-1899 */ written and edited by Pierre Berton ; photographic research by Barbara Sears. 

*The Floor of heaven : a true tale of the last frontier and the Yukon gold rush* / Howard Blum.

*The Klondike fever : the life and death of the last great gold rush* / by Pierre Berton.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> No, I don't know much at all about the Klondike gold rush. In addition to the book you mentioned, also reserved the following at the library. Berton wrote a few books on the subject. Thanks
> 
> *Klondike women : true tales of the 1897-98 Gold Rush */ Melanie J. Mayer
> 
> ...


Trump's grandfather started the family fortune in an adventure that involved the Klondike gold rush, the Mounties, prostitution and twists of fate that pushed him to New York City.
Friedrich Trump had been in North America a few years when he set out for the Yukon, says an author who's just completed a new edition of her multi-generational family biography.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Border closure has been extended until September 21st.


I wonder how long it will take to run out of peat moss. 

Perlite can be reused, but peat eventually decomposes.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wonder how long it will take to run out of peat moss.
> 
> Perlite can be reused, but peat eventually decomposes.


Just curious how you plan on sifting that used perlite out of your soil  surprised you're not into rice hulls. They dont break down as fast as perlite.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 15, 2020)

I used rice hulls but they are pretty much composted after a couple rounds.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> rice hulls.


I should ask around here for them, with as much rice as is grown around here I should be able to get a bunch for cheap.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I used rice hulls but they are pretty much composted after a couple rounds.


Huh, strange. They seem to be quite tenacious in my soil. 


raratt said:


> I should ask around here for them, with as much rice as is grown around here I should be able to get a bunch for cheap.


If you can find them, it might be worthwhile to you. I started using them a few years ago and haven't turned back. I don't care much for the dust that goes along with perlite.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Just curious how you plan on sifting that used perlite out of your soil  surprised you're not into rice hulls. They dont break down as fast as perlite.


Perlite is basically volcanic glass.
Are you sure it breaks down faster than rice hulls?

If you see white powder in you pots, it's probably from precipitation of silica supplements -- not perlite degradation.

Dead roots become humus for the next round, so no need to extract used perlite.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Perlite is basically volcanic glass.
> Are you sure it breaks down faster than rice hulls?
> 
> If you see white powder in you pots, it's probably from precipitation of silica supplements -- not perlite degradation.
> ...


I've nevet done a side by side or anything comparing the two, but I still can find some hulls I composted in my pile last summer and that pile surpassed 150° on the regular. They last. 

As far as dust, I'm talking to work with. I use promix in veg and add the chunky perlite which still puts off a lot of dust. Not to mention whats left in the bottom of the bag. 
Plus, rice hulls are fully sustainable. No mining required


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> rice hulls are fully sustainable.


Growing it takes a shitload of water though.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Growing it takes a shitload of water though.


Ok. I wont argue with that. But are all rice grown fields irrigated? Im not an expert on mining for perlite but I'd imagine theres only one way to get it.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I should ask around here for them, with as much rice as is grown around here I should be able to get a bunch for cheap.


That’s what I thought, couple hundred miles away from Riceland and freight on a bale is like $50. No one stocks bales near me.
,


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Ok. I wont argue with that. But are all rice grown fields irrigated? Im not an expert on mining for perlite but I'd imagine theres only one way to get it.


Yup, The fields are flooded to a few inches deep after they are seeded and there are little dikes around the outside to hold it in. Perlite is strip mined from what I have read, not the best for the environment I agree.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Yup, The fields are flooded to a few inches deep after they are seeded and there are little dikes around the outside to hold it in. Perlite is strip mined from what I have read, not the best for the environment I agree.


Rice hulls seem like a good resource to use. Especially if they're just a byproduct destined for the landfill anyways.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Rice hulls seem like a good resource to use. Especially if they're just a byproduct destined for the landfill anyways.


They are actually used for a lot of things, from generating energy to a type of fabricated wood product like OSB. Being organic I don't believe it goes to the landfill.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> They are actually used for a lot of things, from generating energy to a type of fabricated wood product like OSB. Being organic I don't believe it goes to the landfill.


I've used rice hulls in homemade fireworks. 
Adds bulk when you've got a small amount of powder in a large tube.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Yup, The fields are flooded to a few inches deep after they are seeded and there are little dikes around the outside to hold it in. Perlite is strip mined from what I have read, not the best for the environment I agree.


Look pretty much like Cranberry bogs in Wisconsin.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

Dr shopping at it's finest?








Trump makes call for new White House doctor's virus advice


President Donald Trump has found a new doctor for his coronavirus task force — and this time there's no daylight between them. Trump last week announced that Dr. Scott Atlas, a frequent guest on Fox News Channel, has joined the White House as a pandemic adviser. Atlas, the former chief of...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dr shopping at it's finest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Coronavirus (COVID-19) Overview


COVID-19 is a new type of coronavirus that causes mild to severe cases. Here’s a quick guide on how to spot symptoms, risk factors, prevent spread of the disease, and find out what to do if you think you have it.




www.webmd.com





Out of his lane,
in search of a brain,
in an arid wasteland lacking cognition.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Look pretty much like Cranberry bogs in Wisconsin.


EXCEPT if you try to walk in a rice patty you will be up to your ass in mud. They have special wheels on some of their tractors to be able to drive in them.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> EXCEPT if you try to walk in a rice patty you will be up to your ass in mud. They have special wheels on some of their tractors to be able to drive in them.
> View attachment 4655475


That looks adaptable

“do you eshpect me to talk?”

“NOOO Meestair Bond! I expect you to DIE.”


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> No, I don't know much at all about the Klondike gold rush. In addition to the book you mentioned, also reserved the following at the library. Berton wrote a few books on the subject. Thanks
> 
> *Klondike women : true tales of the 1897-98 Gold Rush */ Melanie J. Mayer
> 
> ...


If you've not looked into this one you really should - the first time the Mounties used an aircraft to corner a fugitive & this dude was cagey & tougher than nails
I promise you won't find it disappointing.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Kushash (Aug 16, 2020)

Pandemic denial: Why some people can't accept Covid-19's realities | CNN


Some people still refuse to accept the reality that the coronavirus is dangerous. Psychologists know some of the reasons why.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4655563


When I was Googling about books to read this was the first thing to come up! Luv the crunchy ones but the Rocky Road are pretty good.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Rocky Road


Must find one now.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Pandemic denial: Why some people can't accept Covid-19's realities | CNN
> 
> 
> Some people still refuse to accept the reality that the coronavirus is dangerous. Psychologists know some of the reasons why.
> ...


Considering the consequences of the virus avoidance might be the better psychological defense mechanism to deploy.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Considering the consequences of the virus avoidance might be the better psychological defense mechanism to deploy.


A friend of a friend fears he gave covid to his father who was on his last leg in the hospital as of Friday. That is the closest it has come to me so far. 
The guy I know tried to tell him to take it seriously but didn't get through to him. So many people are going to live with regrets when it hits home.

My favorite part was the ending.
How can you help someone who may be in denial?
Lead by example.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

Kushash said:


> A friend of a friend fears he gave covid to his father who was on his last leg in the hospital as of Friday. That is the closest it has come to me so far.
> The guy I know tried to tell him to take it seriously but didn't get through to him. So many people are going to live with regrets when it hits home.
> 
> My favorite part was the ending.
> ...


One thing I learned early on was, "The patient is the one with the disease." I rest easier with that thought no matter the 'disease'.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 16, 2020)

global pandemic? Sure. China-Virus? Seems more like the Trump-virus looking at the map. We are number one, but it's not a good thing....


----------



## greg nr (Aug 16, 2020)

A blast from the past... When competence would have mattered...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2020)

Back to school next week, oh crap, I see a spike coming


----------



## Kushash (Aug 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Back to school next week, oh crap, I see a spike coming


Arizona teachers had a sick out.








Calls for nationwide sickout as Arizona school district cancels reopening


Arizona public school district forced to abandon plans after more than 100 teachers and staff members called in sick




www.theguardian.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Arizona teachers had a sick out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gonna be interesting when shit hits the fan down here, spike on the way...


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 17, 2020)

I see people here are still obsessing over the great virus hoax still, that's funny people in my location have been walking about in stores without masks and so have I, it's patriotism, we don't have to surrender to some fake Chinese hoax virus agenda, because that's all it is and has been.

The covid hoax is unravelling fast ladies and gentlemen.

Yup the covid hoax failed, sure enough, just like we knew it would, ya know since the zombie virus never manifested itself, therefore it does not exist.

This forum has shown a lot if allegiance to the covid narrative, sad reciprocal inferior herd group think, so yeah your all lagging behind if your still stuck in covid communist manifesto delusion....the Big Lie  shame shame.

I'd hate to be blindly following a foreign narrative like some of you are, not to be a mallard or anything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wonder how long it will take to run out of peat moss.
> 
> Perlite can be reused, but peat eventually decomposes.


I don't think we'll see the border open this year for non essential travel.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 17, 2020)

Why Are Some People in Denial With the Realities of COVID-19?


In times of need, people manifest different types of coping mechanisms, such as denial and rationalization. During this pandemic, they show it by refusing to wear masks and attending large gatherings.




www.sciencetimes.com


----------



## Kushash (Aug 17, 2020)

By thinking and acting communally, people can protect themselves and others from the virus more efficiently, Dr. Grover said, but narcissists are incapable of thinking this way.
*“They lack empathy...*



https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242328586.html


----------



## Kushash (Aug 17, 2020)

If there were any remaining doubts, the behavior of a large sector of our population toward their fellow citizens under the ravages of COVID-19 confirms that our culture is *empathy-impaired*, even bordering on the psychopathic. 








Americans 'exceptional,' but based on lack of COVID-19 masks, not in a good way | Opinion


Gary Olson: 'Our culture of rugged individualism has privatized the idea of caring and minimized the emotional needs of others.'



www.tcpalm.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I see people here are still obsessing over the great virus hoax still, that's funny people in my location have been walking about in stores without masks and so have I, it's patriotism, we don't have to surrender to some fake Chinese hoax virus agenda, because that's all it is and has been.
> 
> The covid hoax is unravelling fast ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> ...


If you really believe that I adjure you to go to your local hospital and volunteer in the ER or on the infectious disease ward. They need help.

Please show us how wrong we are. Sitting home, behind a computer screen, trolling people won't convince anyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

Kushash said:


> If there were any remaining doubts, the behavior of a large sector of our population toward their fellow citizens under the ravages of COVID-19 confirms that our culture is *empathy-impaired*, even bordering on the psychopathic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is such a thing as Covid by Spring much of this disorder will be self-limiting. We are losing > 1000 people/day. The end of the year is approximately 150,000 more lives away. If we get hit hard by flu it will truly be an annus horribilis.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If you really believe that I adjure you to go to your local hospital and volunteer in the ER or on the infectious disease ward. They need help.


When we began wearing masks early on in March, the 1st reason I did it was to protect myself. Regardless of the science I felt it was in my best interest. I have empathy for people who have to deal with the crisis while I kick back enjoying life.
Remember the Everlast song I played early on. I quoted you that song because people who can get in other peoples shoes and feel their pain, feel a nurses pain, would all be wearing masks.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think we'll see the border open this year for non essential travel.


Is trucking cut off also? Rail freight? Shipping?

I doubt (but don't know) canada is sealing off all commercial traffic. The moss will roll south one way or another.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Is trucking cut off also? Rail freight? Shipping?
> 
> I doubt (but don't know) canada is sealing off all commercial traffic. The moss will roll south one way or another.


Commercial traffic is still flowing both ways.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If you really believe that I adjure you to go to your local hospital and volunteer in the ER or on the infectious disease ward. They need help.
> 
> Please show us how wrong we are. Sitting home, behind a computer screen, trolling people won't convince anyone.


Yeah but if there's no real threat to Society, and theres foreign propaganda behind the true origins of where the covid hoax was conspired, then it would be a waste of resources to begin panicking over it, afterall it isn't the ten diseases rolled into 1 virus that they've made it out to be all year.

I haven't seen anybody sick anywhere, just normal summertime vibes almost everywhere I've gone so far, of course I still see a lot of mask wearer's, but there's also quite a few people who've gone into stores without them that I've seen, even Walmart which has made it store policy to be masked, I took mine off because I saw like 5 others without theirs inside last time.

I believe corona viruses exist, but I don't believe that they change from their naturally ordained order and classification, I don't feel they can mutate beyond what is natural and as to what they were previously observed as being or existing as formerly, I believe that their shape and form have not changed since even before the dinosaurs walked our planet, and I have faith in acellular replication to hold strong to its design throughout the Ages, just as science indicates that it has.

Most importantly, I believe the most deadly of all viruses are bloodborne diseases, not airborne, besides influenza of course, most viruses besides smallpox use the blood as their main host, and these are the most deadly known to mankind, not the other way around.

It's as if people had begun a mass hysteria over a non venomous creature that they could not see, and added fangs to it, and spikes, venom, quils, legs, tentacles, classification defying abilities above its observed scientific law/order, hyper contagious, UV Defying, ability to hibernate within its host beyond typical specification, is known to have an affinity for certain races of people, has 37 or whatever different sub variants, travels through flatulence, contains HIV rna sequences, is novel and new as well as man made never existing before our modern time .........etc etc etc.

So yeah I just can't kick the habit, the habit of knowing when I'm being lied to, knowing/noticing when people's body language and speech aren't lining up while their feeding us lies about a fake disease.

I just don't want others being lied to either, I'm not someone who would carelessly infect anyone if I know I'm ill, this stupid virus incubates beyond what is natural, that means it just ain't Real folks viruses replicate and spread as soon as they are able, they don't wait to infect their host, not with these virus types they don't, this isn't blood borne HIV ladies and gentlemen, it's a harmless virus that people suddenly decided to go APESHIT over, that's 100% the reality of this situation.

We are at proxy war with China I promise you, it's not the innocent pandemic that you think this is, your all succumbing to a war tactic through propaganda based bio mind control.

I promise you, don't doubt me please, something bad this way cometh.

I wouldn't dare use the topic of covid to troll anyone, I'm too serious about it being fake to make attempts to delude anyone from the reality and seriousness of this matter, as I've said I believe this is a full blown war tactic on our nation, wake up / stand attention folks I am not someone who would joke about this.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Yeah but if there's no real threat to Society, and theres foreign propaganda behind the true origins of where the covid hoax was conspired, then it would be a waste of resources to begin panicking over it, afterall it isn't the ten diseases rolled into 1 virus that they've made it out to be all year.
> 
> I haven't seen anybody sick anywhere, just normal summertime vibes almost everywhere I've gone so far, of course I still see a lot of mask wearer's, but there's also quite a few people who've gone into stores without them that I've seen, even Walmart which has made it store policy to be masked, I took mine off because I saw like 5 others without theirs inside last time.
> 
> ...


So you're saying no, you won't go work on the frontlines to prove how false this is? 

As for your specious speculation about bloodborne vs pneumonic I await your bona fides. Because as it stands you do not have the education that extends you a ticket to this conversation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So you're saying no, you won't go work on the frontlines to prove how false this is?
> 
> As for your specious speculation about bloodborne vs pneumonic I await your bona fides. Because as it stands you do not have the education that extends you a ticket to this conversation.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4656561


Precisely, these are the acceptable losses.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 17, 2020)

Can we pause the work on covid and go directly to a vaccine for stupid?

*Oklahoma teen who tested positive still attended school, officials say*
Source: *Washington Post,*

An Oklahoma teen who tested positive for the coronavirus but did not show any symptoms attended the first day of classes, officials say.

Moore Public Schools public information officer Dawn Jones told KFOR that the teen thought being asymptomatic was a reason to attend school and that the parents had miscalculated the end of their child’s quarantine time.

Administrators became aware of the coronavirus-positive student after receiving an anonymous tip, Jones told the news station.

Moore High School, another school in the same district, had two students and an athletic coach test positive, causing 22 other students who came into close contact with their infected peers to quarantine, according to KFOR. *The coach received a positive test before school started and has not completed the recommended 14-day quarantine period.*

Read more: https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/08/17/coronavirus-covid-live-updates-us/


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2020)

Days have been getting shorter almost two months, now w3 are opening schools and playing college football in SEC and others. 
Catastrophic spread seems entirely possible by equinox


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Days have been getting shorter almost two months, now w3 are opening schools and playing college football in SEC and others.
> Catastrophic spread seems entirely possible by equinox


The SEC won’t play. Nobody will play.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2020)

Georgia at Arkansas September 26.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Georgia at Arkansas September 26.


I would bet the farm that every power 5 team is canceled by the end of August


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> I would bet the farm that every power 5 team is canceled by the end of August


Hope it’s sooner.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Can we pause the work on covid and go directly to a vaccine for stupid?
> 
> *Oklahoma teen who tested positive still attended school, officials say*
> Source: *Washington Post,
> ...


I worry this is the expose everyone to it mentality, similar to my parent's generation taking you to visit kids who had mumps or chickenpox.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I worry this is the expose everyone to it mentality, similar to my parent's generation taking you to visit kids who had mumps or chickenpox.


That's what I've been saying. Still don't know long term effects. Let's go get coronavirus and maybe just maybe we won't get debilitating shingles later in life!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 17, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I see people here are still obsessing over the great virus hoax still, that's funny people in my location have been walking about in stores without masks and so have I, it's patriotism, we don't have to surrender to some fake Chinese hoax virus agenda, because that's all it is and has been.
> 
> The covid hoax is unravelling fast ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> ...


You drink a lot of Mountain Dew Code Red, don't you?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You drink a lot of Mountain Dew Code Red, don't you?


Whatever the fuck he drinks, I stay away from.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 17, 2020)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

The FDA-approved drug ivermectin inhibits the replication of SARS-CoV-2 in vitro


Although several clinical trials are now underway to test possible therapies, the worldwide response to the COVID-19 outbreak has been largely limited…




www.sciencedirect.com





I hesitate to put this up but it's from the Journal of Antiviral Research. Step away from your pet's worming medicine and wait for the research.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 18, 2020)

Training dogs to detect people with covid-19-


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So you're saying no, you won't go work on the frontlines to prove how false this is?
> 
> As for your specious speculation about bloodborne vs pneumonic I await your bona fides. Because as it stands you do not have the education that extends you a ticket to this conversation.


I guess I could go out for some type of community volunteer work of some sort, something that involves the Human interaction that others might be in fear of, it's a neat idea, but at the same time, I'm an individual with a lowered immune function so putting myself around others unnecessarily is sort of a risk, even if I'm a not hoax believer.

I see room for error within your philosophy or belief that only through education would I (or anyone) be able to add and/or exchange my input of understanding into this conversation.

If it was that only through my credentials I would be given permission to speak, then I would hardly have a voice to be heard at all.

Does the police man govern over all things that are to be secured? And Ruled over top of?

Does the cosmologist have a final authoritative say in all things that containing Beauty?

Does a fireman have the all time final word on the matter of fire safety and fire prevention? Is he the almighty bearer of the flame?

Does the scientist have total authoritarian rule over what should be considered to be science? Or scientific theory and/or of scientific law? Space science has been changing in definition quite often recently.

You see there is plenty of room for error within any field of the workforce/skilled trade or career, of all these things there is limitation as to how much expertise can be extracted from a single individual, sometimes reaching out to other fields of similar occupation can bring forth it's own advantages and public outreach can sometimes also be beneficial, being human is still the only all we can be in this realm of existence, when we try to extrapolate our own platform of understanding above the rest of humanity, we fail, just look at the defund the police movement that's part of current events recently, didn't those officers that commited various crimes and murder think that they had the final say in the matter as well? When does believing you're the only people allowed to have authority over a topic go too far? The odds are against everyone my dear, that's part of the human condition here on Earth, and for modern humans especially.

I just see an entitled pedestal that the whole medical industry has placed itself on since this fake frauded farce outbreak began, avoiding critical thinking from the public and only allocating themselves to have the all important final word on the matter, even calling to the military for support if necessary, yet some of us members here can't see a problem with this, no sensation that an outward objective is being casted over yourselves once so ever, is that right?? From a psychological stand point that is quite interesting I must say...... I shall continue to observe  .

How could being certified with an accreditation make someone/anyone the ultimate purveyors of knowledge and wisdom within their field of occupational expertise, as if no error should ever be expected to manifest itself within their undisputed overshadowing almighty wisdom above all of the rest humanity, and that no one from the outside could ever possibly be able to exceed in this unattainable knowledge that only doctors/nurses/scientist's shall ever have the ability to utilise to their advantage to save all humankind from complete and utter devastation over a h__x outbreak, I completely see the impenetrable logic in that conjecture.........

With all due respect to this thread @curious2garden and to you yourself my dear, I need to inform you this is a serious situation! Hostile action is being taken against America and western civilization, a silent war declaration has been made, notice all the anti American covid propaganda that is increasing in mention by the media worldwide, notice the hyper inflation of the spread cases and blamed that's being placed on the rebellious anti mask/6ft law abiding American citizen, even though life literally hasn't changed and we are still under and have been under a normal Death/population percentage ratio since before for this supposed pandemic began.
(Not counting the suicides, and hospital ventilator homicides from barbiturate overdose, etc).

The narrative will only continue the whole country is gonna be painted in deep red because of the covid hyperinflation and spread counting ability ineptitude by the state run foreign agent's that are working to destroy our nation under a false flag outbreak with un before seen use of full measured propaganda and ever encompassing control of the shared globalist narrative that comes forth from the elites on downwards.

So anyways I think it would be more polite of you to allow for more of a community effort of discussion, I think it's a disservice to the community to prop yourself above everyone based on what you've been accredited with, and your academic achievements etc, while I have plenty of respect for anyone who has studied for higher education and people who have these said achievements under their belts, I would just like to see some sense of humility from the Medical community because this has disrupted the lives of many other fields of occupation and there needs to be an allowance for free speech when a nationwide or worldwide crisis is going on, that's all I'm saying.

Notice how much time has gone by, when further discussion about what has already been mentioned could have already taken place, time is running out if I'm correct and War is already underway.

So I'll give you one last example if I may, does a Florist have full control over all things floral? Isn't their always going to be a hidden flower that the florist has not yet discovered? Why couldn't this same example be used towards someone in the medical field or profession?

Do I have permission to speak yet? Lol I've already said most of what I was gonna say anyhow..... I would just like this community to come together in a unified manner to allow for open minded conversation and free speech, as long as it isn't something evil like the progressive acceptance of genocide or something of this nature. I'm just trying to help do my part defending our nation, and the common American, what happens when this all does end up leading us towards nationwide destabilization ? Other Nations (China-Russia) swoop in to capitalize on our downfall, and over take us in War if one does occur, but this sort of conversation is of zero importance? Do we really understand the behind the scenes politics that we may not be cognizant of, how could we? Still we're only human and without each other we are less. Anyone Agree? I appreciate your attention to this matter, thanks.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I guess I could go out for some type of community volunteer work of some sort, something that involves the Human interaction that others might be in fear of, it's a neat idea, but at the same time, I'm an individual with a lowered immune function so putting myself around others unnecessarily is sort of a risk, even if I'm a not hoax believer.
> 
> I see room for error within your philosophy or belief that only through education would I (or anyone) be able to add and/or exchange my input of understanding into this conversation.
> 
> ...


So your logic is just because they’re experts, don’t mean they know everything? That was a lot of stupid examples and babble to just to say that one point.  And to admit you have formal education. 

I’d rather go with the expert because he will be right more than he’s wrong (hence the “expert”). Rather then listen to someone on here ramble on about their white race being wiped out.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So your logic is just because they’re experts, don’t mean they know everything? That was a lot of stupid examples and babble to just to say that one point.  And to admit you have formal education.
> 
> I’d rather go with the expert because he will be right more than he’s wrong (hence the “expert”). Rather then listen to someone on here ramble on about their white race being wiped out.


Oh look what a surprise it's watzzap again dissolving the conversation once again with his degenerate putdowns/insults because he's to stupid comprehend what someone's full angle on the matter is, he's one of those people that get hung up on false notions easily because he so psychotically defensive of what narrative of all humanity he/she thinks we're all supposed to be on.

You're the depiction of close-minded-ness, I hope you can see that.

You're much like a dog that bites it's rescuer while stranded or drowning. 

You don't know the full detail about me yet so STFU please thank-you!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I guess I could go out for some type of community volunteer work of some sort, something that involves the Human interaction that others might be in fear of, it's a neat idea, but at the same time, I'm an individual with a lowered immune function so putting myself around others unnecessarily is sort of a risk, even if I'm a not hoax believer.
> 
> I see room for error within your philosophy or belief that only through education would I (or anyone) be able to add and/or exchange my input of understanding into this conversation.
> 
> ...


The moon is not swayed in its course by the baying of wolves.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The moon is not swayed in its course by the baying of wolves.


I just wanted to defend our nation from war propaganda, ww3....but yeah masks and vaccines will defend us well enough from that I suppose........


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I guess I could go out for some type of community volunteer work of some sort, something that involves the Human interaction that others might be in fear of, it's a neat idea, but at the same time, I'm an individual with a lowered immune function so putting myself around others unnecessarily is sort of a risk, even if I'm a not hoax believer.
> 
> I see room for error within your philosophy or belief that only through education would I (or anyone) be able to add and/or exchange my input of understanding into this conversation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kushash (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I guess I could go out for some type of community volunteer work of some sort, something that involves the Human interaction that others might be in fear of, it's a neat idea, but at the same time, I'm an individual with a lowered immune function so putting myself around others unnecessarily is sort of a risk, even if I'm a not hoax believer.
> 
> I see room for error within your philosophy or belief that only through education would I (or anyone) be able to add and/or exchange my input of understanding into this conversation.
> 
> ...


Your 1st post was condescending. You were not talking like a patriot or trying to help anyone, you were talking like someone who is hurting and venting on the members in this thread, some who are older with pre existing conditions and filled with anxiety. Do you think you helped the anxiety of anyone in this thread with your 1st post?

Now you playing the guy who is not being treated well.

How come every nurse and doctor who has shared their feelings of what is going on in the ICU is emotionally exhausted?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I just wanted to defend our nation from war propaganda, ww3....but yeah masks and vaccines will defend us well enough from that I suppose........


If that is how you really feel then you should demand a coordinated Federal response consistent with well known and scientifically proven epidemiological science. Because a military with an out of control virus preying upon it weakens us from within. 

Handling a pandemic isn't new science. We've known how to do this for a very long time. Instead our best experts have been silenced and quackery advanced.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Your 1st post was condescending. You were not talking like a patriot or trying to help anyone, you were talking like someone who is hurting and venting on the members in this thread, some who are older with pre existing conditions and filled with anxiety. Do you think you helped the anxiety of anyone in this thread with your 1st post?
> 
> Now you playing the guy who is not being treated well.
> 
> How come every nurse and doctor who has shared their feelings of what is going on in the ICU is emotionally exhausted?


Quite the mob mentality you have there kushash, way to shoot the messenger over trivial minor discrepancys. I'm sorry if I caused anxiety, I'm very serious about what I've said however, this isn't a game friends, what's so fun about our nation collapsing?

The nurses are exhausted from going months on end with constant hysteria from all angles of society and their mind controlled patient's constantly bombarding them, whom are under the same umbrella of authority from the mass media and globalists who sent this hoax forth to enforce Orwellian agenda and to further encapsulate all of society under their all exceeding control.

What about the nurses who came forth speaking up about homicide being committed in the ICU of hospitals, while people are strapped into the ventilators and then given high doses of painkillers/barbiturates, I'm on the nurses side too.

I'm not against nurses/doctor's or hospitals you've gotten my angle of intention misconstrued.

I'm sorry about that condescending part, I'll try to be more respectful next time. Peace.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Oh look what a surprise it's watzzap again dissolving the conversation once again with his degenerate putdowns/insults because he's to stupid comprehend what someone's full angle on the matter is, he's one of those people that get hung up on false notions easily because he so psychotically defensive of what narrative of all humanity he/she thinks we're all supposed to be on.
> 
> You're the depiction of close-minded-ness, I hope you can see that.
> 
> ...


Who you are is obvious. I meet pussies like you everyday. Whine about white *gingercide*!! (Pun intended)


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Who you are is obvious. I meet pussies like you everyday. _Whine about white *gingercide*!!_ (Pun intended)


If this is supposed to be a cry out to insult please STFU.

I'm not interested in your or anyone's color frailties in a VIRUS thread.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> If this is supposed to be a cry out to insult please STFU.
> 
> I'm not interested in your or anyone's color frailties in a VIRUS thread.


That’s one hit too close to home?


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You drink a lot of Mountain Dew Code Red, don't you?


Actually man one of my all time favorite drinks will always be 5alive citrus by minute maid, as a child must have drank close to 500 cans of it between 3rd and 5th grade before they quit producing it. Bummer, a single empty can in good condition now days can fetch $10 online.

My other go to were hot fries i forget the brand, but I'm sure I got plenty of msg from eating that garbage. 

skittles were my fav candy while we're on the subject, my bad.


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s one hit too close to home?


Politics has a forum to go to. As you know. so if you look for a political fight go there.

Race bating has no place.

You are feebly baiting an argument, don't muddy the water.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> Politics has a forum to go to. As you know. so if you look for a political fight go there.
> 
> Race bating has no place.
> 
> You are feebly baiting an argument, don't muddy the water.


He’s been reporting people for white genocide comments to admin. So yes I’m going to say something to him. Feel free to hit that ignore button.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Oh look what a surprise it's watzzap again *dissolving the conversation once again with his degenerate putdowns/insults because he's to stupid comprehend* what someone's full angle on the matter is, he's one of those people that get hung up on false notions easily because he so *psychotically defensive* of what narrative of all humanity he/she thinks we're all supposed to be on.
> 
> You're the *depiction of close-minded-ness*, I hope you can see that.
> 
> ...


You do realize that you are "self describing" your own position?


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> He’s been reporting people for white genocide comments to admin. So yes I’m going to say something to him. Feel free to hit that ignore button.


So your argument is with him. Take it to him. 

It is rude to the community at large to proceed in this manner.

Post as you may, race baiting will not garner you positive attention.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> He’s been reporting people for white genocide comments to admin. So yes I’m going to say something to him. Feel free to hit that ignore button.


That's a Lie.

I made mention of radicalized racism to the admin through my posts about UB directly promoting (through shock value I'm sure), white genocide, I never once "reported" anyone here lately at all, it's been over a year since.

Wattzzup seems quick to conclude his feelings about someone and the message they are attempting to bring out, he thinks he's got his ah ha  moment just because they acknowledge something that he thinks is against his life purpose (radicalized racism etc) or whatever, he then follows them around and prods them and tries destruction of character like tactics to discredit people, so I'm not too overly excited that he's still here edging the conversation towards negativity once again.

I'm usually quite peaceful and unobtrusive otherwise, my intent is not to overly upset anyone, even if by mistake. I don't always perfectly portray my position in a politically correct manner, or balanced manner myself, that's something I'll need to make conscious improvements on.


----------



## Nefrella (Aug 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have the pleasure of paying for "special" California gas. Edit: Traveling in the desert is measured by hours, not miles...


Haha, so true. 

The weather here though!!


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> That's a Lie.
> 
> I made mention of radicalized racism to the admin through my posts about UB directly promoting (through shock value I'm sure), white genocide, I never once "reported" anyone here lately at all, it's been over a year since.
> 
> ...


like wise.

No one wants to see how petty you can get.

Take this tripe to pm.

If you are not here to help us overcome the real enemy, a VIRUS, then feel free to leave anytime.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You do realize that you are "self describing" your own position?


LMAO it's true, it's trueeeh it's trueeeewwww eeewwwwww eeeewwww eeeewww ha who he eeew eeeew eeeeewwwww it truuuuueeeeeeeeee. . .



My fault.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2020)

Go play with each others dicks somewhere else!


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> like wise.
> 
> No one wants to see how petty you can get.
> 
> ...


The general consensus, from what I understand, is that I don't have the credentials/higher learning to make any sort of statement in regards to covid, at least that's the gist of what I got from it, I'm here to discuss covid, he's (watzzup) the one who's intruded on my posts unfairly with his bitter contrive, without adding context.... Not to sound upset, I'm not. 

I'd like to further advance this discussion, not detract from it. Thanks.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Go play with each others dicks somewhere else!


Sshhhhyeahhh, and don't you just wish.

The nerve of some of these ppls I swear.


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> The general consensus, from what I understand, is that I don't have the credentials/higher learning to make any sort of statement in regards to covid, at least that's the gist of what I got from it, I'm here to discuss covid, he's (watzzup) the one who's intruded on my posts unfairly with his bitter contrive, without adding context.... Not to sound upset, I'm not.
> 
> I'd like to further advance this discussion, not detract from it. Thanks.


Cease and Desist, you will contribute immensely.

Your wordy blather does not gain extra points either.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Aug 18, 2020)

I asked nicely to post here, my first post was over a month ago, and all you guys did was discredit me, so I went away, I already tried to make a polite entrance, sorry that my second initial post wasn't written as respectfully as we might have hoped for, but I figured TNT could handle it.......


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I asked nicely to post here, my first post was over a month ago, and all you guys did was discredit me, so I went away, I already tried to make a polite entrance, sorry that my second initial post wasn't written as respectfully as we might have hoped for, but I figured TNT could handle it.......


Your presence or frequency is not at issue here.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> I asked nicely to post here, my first post was over a month ago, and all you guys did was discredit me, so I went away, I already tried to make a polite entrance, sorry that my second initial post wasn't written as respectfully as we might have hoped for, but I figured TNT could handle it.......


You blew your credibility when you said that this virus is a hoax. That’s a Russian troll classic.

I don’t know why you’re here fighting for the enemy in a very real war of disinformation and propaganda with over 170 thousand known casualties in this country alone and millions of wounded.

Don’t speak your corrosive lies here. You are an agent of the enemy.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Covid19 is a hoax.
> 
> Corona Viruses however, in their many shapes/forms are not.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

mustbetribbin said:


> Covid19 is a hoax.
> 
> Corona Viruses however, in their many shapes/forms are not.
> 
> ...


So what have 170,000+ people died of, malpractice, or as you incorrectly called it homicide?

You are right, there is something very bad going on. It's the fact we have such a large body of intellectually bereft individuals they fall prey to the thinnest of conspiracy theories and revel in their ignorance. 

While you have the right to speak you do not have a ticket to this conversation. The mere fact you refer to people strapped into ventilators, given barbiturates and homicide make my case. The problem is you do not know what you do not know and pride in ignorance makes you utter things that would make someone with mere passing familiarity with the subject blush.

Welcome to life in a post-fact world.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

Rephrasing your false narrative will not make it true.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2020)

Nothing quite like a conspiracy theorist with a superiority complex...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2020)

Note: OP requested this be a Medical thread that did not include politics.
Please play by the rules.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Note: OP requested this be a Medical thread that did not include politics.
> Please play by the rules.


Thank you, it belongs in a flat earth thread equivalent.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Note: OP requested this be a Medical thread that did not include politics.
> Please play by the rules.


Bazinga two in a row LOL


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2020)

The US just totally fucked up the virus response and that was done politically, so there is an intersect of those two, sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The US just totally fucked up the virus response and that was done politically, so there is an intersect of those two, sorry.


There really is and that's what makes it very hard to keep the political side out of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm pretty sure we're seeing the second wave here. 

BC and Alberta are rising quickly, hitting Ontario numbers. BC was seeing single digit days in June and July. Both provinces are around 5 million people, Ontario has 15 million.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

Edmonton's active COVID-19 cases more than double Toronto's; Hinshaw calls continuing surge 'a wake-up call'


With Edmonton's active COVID-19 cases more than double Toronto's, Alberta's chief medical officer of health says the city's continuing surge should be a wake-up call.




edmontonjournal.com





Edmonton has more than double the new cases that Toronto has. Edmonton population 980,000 Toronto 6.1 million. 

I'm gonna be so pissed if we end up on lock down again.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Social Distancing...


----------



## DCcan (Aug 20, 2020)

Link to research for treating indoor air cheaply:
 New weapon against COVID-19: Food coloring

"Instead of using expensive medical photosensitizers, we have identified several FDA-approved food coloring dyes that can be used to generate free radicals in visible light. We use ultrasound to generate small aerosols containing the food coloring so that the dyes can float and linger in the air. The aerosols are barely visible, and their small size and short lifespan in light means they don’t stain surfaces.

Photodynamic therapy was first demonstrated as a means of fighting bacterial infection. Oxygen free radicals, specifically singlet oxygen, can also inactivate viruses by damaging the nucleic acids, proteins and lipids that they are composed of. In particular, singlet oxygen is effective at breaking down the lipid envelopes that form protective shells around many viruses. Most of the viruses that are harmful to humans, including SARS-CoV-2, have these envelopes.

Several other disinfection techniques are available, for example aerosolized hydrogen peroxide, hydrogen peroxide vapor, ozone, steam and UV-C or “deep UV” illumination. However, these are more appropriate for disinfecting surfaces than disabling pathogens floating in the air. Also, they can be hazardous to humans. For example, deep UV is commonly used as a disinfectant, but is carcinogenic."

Personally, I think it would turn everyone orange.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 21, 2020)

*N.Y. Nurses Say Used N95 Masks are Being Re-Packed in Boxes to Look New*
Source: *Newsweek*

Nurses working at an intensive care unit in a New York hospital say they discovered used N95 respirator masks in a storage closet that are being made to look new and distributed for use by hospital officials.

The ICU nurses sent a video to News 12 Sunday showing dozens of the N95 masks, which provide the best protection against COVID-19, hanging on a clothesline in a storage closet at the Vassar Brothers Medical Center (VBMC) in Poughkeepsie.

The nurses said the hospital was recycling the masks and boxing them up to make them appear new, something hospital administrators denied.

"All those masks were there to be packed away and saved," VBMC President Peter Kelly told News 12 Thursday, adding that VBMC and other hospitals around the country have saved masks to be sanitized and reused only if there's another national shortage of personal protective equipment (PPE), like the one seen earlier this year when the pandemic first hit the U.S.



Read more: https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/ny-nurses-say-used-n95-masks-are-being-re-packed-in-boxes-to-look-new/ar-BB18ehxP?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Edmonton's active COVID-19 cases more than double Toronto's; Hinshaw calls continuing surge 'a wake-up call'
> 
> 
> With Edmonton's active COVID-19 cases more than double Toronto's, Alberta's chief medical officer of health says the city's continuing surge should be a wake-up call.
> ...


Seems like everybody is pissed these days.

China lied early, the feds didn't take it seriously (but certain gov't officials dumped stock in January after a meeting), it became politicized, everybody who got laid off is pissed, everybody who lost money is pissed, everybody who got sick is pissed, school kids are pissed, sports leagues are pissed, etc., etc.

I don't like it one bit either, but I keep thinking of my parents and grandparents living through a depression that lasted a decade, serving in two world wars, surviving the Cuban middle crisis, the cold war, Vietnam and all of it without ever saying they were pissed about anything. But they were tough people.

Maybe we had it too easy until now and this is the test we have to weather. 

We lost a lot of people. I'm just trying not to be one of them. Dying would ruin my day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Seems like everybody is pissed these days.
> 
> China lied early, the feds didn't take it seriously (but certain gov't officials dumped stock in January after a meeting), it became politicized, everybody who got laid off is pissed, everybody who lost money is pissed, everybody who got sick is pissed, school kids are pissed, sports leagues are pissed, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



I was pissed before covid, this just pushed me over the edge.

I can only speak for my generation but I don't think we've had it easy. Previous generations have been shit stewards of the future. Taking every opportunity for themselves alone, keeping us in a perpetual state of war, looting and plundering the economy and environment and screwing their children along the way. You can't survive without a university education, which costs as much as a house, and will take most of your adult life to pay off. Even with a degree jobs are few since most have been shipped overseas, competition is high so salaries are depressed and saving for the future is almost impossible. The future is honestly bleak. 

I'm willing to do whatever is necessary to protect my parents and the older generations, just wish they would have done the same for me.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't survive without a university education


Dr's, lawyers, and CEO's still need their cars, plumbing, and heat/air conditioning repaired and houses built by the trades to live in. Without concrete, electrical, and steel workers the corporations would have no place to do business in. I believe the trades should be better supported by our education system for those people who college may not be a direction they want to go in yet they can still earn an excellent living.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dr's, lawyers, and CEO's still need their cars, plumbing, and heat/air conditioning repaired and houses built by the trades to live in. Without concrete, electrical, and steel workers the corporations would have no place to do business in. I believe the trades should be better supported by our education system for those people who college may not be a direction they want to go in yet they can still earn an excellent living.


I had "some" college classes but no degree - have been paying into social security since 1973 and just rolled over my 401 to Schwab and was complimented several times by my investment professional on our portfolio.









12 High-Paying Trade Jobs | Indeed.com


Review a list of 12 high-paying trade jobs to consider, along with average salaries, job descriptions and companies hiring for each.




www.indeed.com





It can be done girl, you just have to set your mind to it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had "some" college classes but no degree


Same here, the military kept a roof over our heads and food on the table. Our investment strategy was mostly hand to mouth, lol. With my retirement and VA disability we get by fine, my Soc Sec is going towards paying the house off, should be ours within 2 years so our income will go up by over $800/mo then.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was pissed before covid, this just pushed me over the edge.
> 
> I can only speak for my generation but I don't think we've had it easy. Previous generations have been shit stewards of the future. Taking every opportunity for themselves alone, keeping us in a perpetual state of war, looting and plundering the economy and environment and screwing their children along the way. You can't survive without a university education, which costs as much as a house, and will take most of your adult life to pay off. Even with a degree jobs are few since most have been shipped overseas, competition is high so salaries are depressed and saving for the future is almost impossible. The future is honestly bleak.
> 
> I'm willing to do whatever is necessary to protect my parents and the older generations, just wish they would have done the same for me.


I noticed you like playing the 3d mapping software??? is that true?? just curious


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Same here, the military kept a roof over our heads and food on the table. Our investment strategy was mostly hand to mouth, lol. With my retirement and VA disability we get by fine, my Soc Sec is going towards paying the house off, should be ours within 2 years so our income will go up by over $800/mo then.


I hear you on the hand to mouth investing, my first full year in the military I earned $5,694 - my last full year was $35,316 (and we raised 4 children as well). In the early years we qualified for public assistance/food stamps but prided ourselves in providing for our own family & never took a dime.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

I did some college but...you don't need that to make good money.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2020)

I did 3 1/2 years of college......and I work at a volkwagen shop.....go figure....on the flip side is my property is paid for, my house is paid for, both of my cars are paid for.....

majors.....business and art.....

and yes I still do the art, it kinda of a hobby, or it used to be, trying to get back in it.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was pissed before covid, this just pushed me over the edge.
> 
> I can only speak for my generation but I don't think we've had it easy. Previous generations have been shit stewards of the future. Taking every opportunity for themselves alone, keeping us in a perpetual state of war, looting and plundering the economy and environment and screwing their children along the way. You can't survive without a university education, which costs as much as a house, and will take most of your adult life to pay off. Even with a degree jobs are few since most have been shipped overseas, competition is high so salaries are depressed and saving for the future is almost impossible. The future is honestly bleak.
> 
> I'm willing to do whatever is necessary to protect my parents and the older generations, just wish they would have done the same for me.


Yep, I distinctly remember the meeting wherein I voted to deport jobs to other countries, picked countries to go to war with, and plundered the economy. Yep it was all mine, my parents and our respective generation's fault. All of us secretly have untold wealth stashed away and we laugh at our children's misfortune. Sure had you kids fooled alright


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, I distinctly remember the meeting *wherein I voted* to deport jobs to other countries, picked countries to go to war with, and plundered the economy. Yep it was all mine, my parents and our respective generation's fault. All of us secretly have untold wealth stashed away and we laugh at our children's misfortune. Sure had you kids fooled alright


Secret ballot or show of hands? Never mind I keep forgetting as a female I didn't have the vote.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Secret ballot or show of hands? Never mind I keep forgetting as a female I didn't have the vote.


Yeah, I didn't think so. Universal sufferage will have to wait until the younger generation decides to share the pie


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

@Laughing Grass 

Well, at least you live in Canada.

Better than those other third world shitholes... like the United States.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dr's, lawyers, and CEO's still need their cars, plumbing, and heat/air conditioning repaired and houses built by the trades to live in. Without concrete, electrical, and steel workers the corporations would have no place to do business in. I believe the trades should be better supported by our education system for those people who college may not be a direction they want to go in yet they can still earn an excellent living.


My dad has no post secondary education, worked in the trades until he was 60 and it set him and my mom up nicely. He pushed us hard to go to school and not be like him lol. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had "some" college classes but no degree - have been paying into social security since 1973 and just rolled over my 401 to Schwab and was complimented several times by my investment professional on our portfolio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a small savings and RRSP's (Canadian 401k) earlier this year. We had to cash in the RRSP's and live on savings for a few months so we're starting over from scratch. 

I made $30,000 per year ($2,000 monthly take home) at my first job after graduation. I lived by myself in a one bedroom apartment in a shitty neighborhood that cost $1,400 per month. There wasn't a penny left in the bank at the end of the month and I often had to ask my parents to buy me food or use the foodbank. I didn't buy weed or any luxuries, just necessities needed to survive. That's the reality facing most young people I know who live in the city and I think it's only going to get worse for the zoomers if we don't do something.



Singlemalt said:


> Yep, I distinctly remember the meeting wherein I voted to deport jobs to other countries, picked countries to go to war with, and plundered the economy. Yep it was all mine, my parents and our respective generation's fault. All of us secretly have untold wealth stashed away and we laugh at our children's misfortune. Sure had you kids fooled alright


Cute  Don't be so defensive, people shit on millennials constantly and we take it. I didn't say it was a concerted effort to screw over the coming generations. It's undeniable that we're where we are because of greed and actions taken by previous generations. Everyone bellied up to the trough and let it happen. Your children did not have the same opportunities that you had and you'd be lying if you said they did.

Anyway my point was that it's not easy if you don't know the right people or have a bunch of money in your pocket. I think I may have accidentally poked some exposed nerves so I'll leave this alone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I noticed you like playing the 3d mapping software??? is that true?? just curious


3d modelling yes. just informal as a hobby tho, I don't have any formal training.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 3d modelling yes. just informal as a hobby tho, I don't have any formal training.


I’ve REALLY been wanting to buy a 3D printer. They’re cheap, and I can totally afford one.

the problem I run into is...well... what am I gonna do with one? I mean, I can only print so many penises before people start to think I have an obsession.

Though in hindsight, I think I may have an obsession











with

























Penis


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 3d modelling yes. just informal as a hobby tho, I don't have any formal training.


sometime you don't need formal training, but if you want to.......

check this place...









3dtotal · Learn | Create | Share


Discover the latest in the world of digital art – learn from fellow artists, create your own masterpieces, and share them with the art community.




3dtotal.com





also to expand on that









Concept Art World


Concept Art World features concept artists, illustrators and designers.




conceptartworld.com





you can expand into graphic arts and design if you work on you portfolio they're can be a lot of doors opened for you....in many different arenas


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2020)

one often meets his/hers destiny on the road he/she takes to avoid it..........

not mine, but it does make since.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> greed and actions taken by the corporate machine.


fify
When the corporations get to the point that they become larger than the people who made them what they are everyone suffers. This is a fine example:


----------



## greg nr (Aug 22, 2020)

It's kind of ironic. We said much the same things in the 60's and early 70's. Don't trust anyone over 30. lol. Parents are the problem; they are destroying the world with war. The older generation is destroying the environment. Politicians are pigs. Police are pigs. People are hanging from trees. Fuck the world. Burn the whole fucking thing down.

Lol.

Now it's your turn. In 50 years, your kids will be saying the exact same thing. And the cause will be the same. One faction will continue to have an outsized degree of control. Money will continue to rule. And I don't mean paultry middle class money. I mean the kind of money you have to be born into, or the kind you have to steal through immoral and illegal tactics. 

And, they (the beyond filthy rich) will continue to manipulate your kids minds into blaming the whole damned generation that came before them, rather than the real bastards. 

This is NOT a both sides are guilty world. One side owns all of the crap that is happening. And the rich keep you believing both sides do it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

The Germans (why am I not surprised) are conducting large-scale human experiments.









Coronavirus: Germany puts on crowded concerts to study risks


Scientists are using Saturday's three concerts to explore ways of holding mass indoor events safely.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2020)

Who had asteroid near miss for November?








Oh, great: NASA says an asteroid is headed our way right before Election Day | CNN


Well, 2020 just keeps getting better all the time.




www.cnn.com





Someone's card must be getting close to bingo!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Who had asteroid near miss for November?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great impact around the time of my birthday, great.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Who had asteroid near miss for November?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that is missing is a ... no not saying it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve REALLY been wanting to buy a 3D printer. They’re cheap, and I can totally afford one.
> 
> the problem I run into is...well... what am I gonna do with one? I mean, I can only print so many penises before people start to think I have an obsession.
> 
> ...


Check out meshroom. It's free open source sw that will allow you take a hundred pics of your penis and create a 3d wireframe model of it. You can also print it on a 3d printer in any size you want. 

Who wouldn't want a 2 foot penis lamp?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2020)

Teacher are now considered "essential" and must go to work Covid or not....
Vice President Mike Pence announced the decision to governors on a call earlier this week, a person familiar with the decision said. Under Department of Homeland Security guidance issued this week, teachers are now considered "critical infrastructure workers" and are subject to the same kinds of advisories as other workers who have borne that label -- such as doctors and law enforcement officers.








White House formally declaring teachers essential workers


The White House is formally declaring teachers essential workers as part of their efforts to encourage schools around the country to reopen for in-person learning. The move is just the latest in the administration's aggressive campaign to pressure districts into bringing back students this fall...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Teacher can no longer refuse to work because of Covid. They are now considered "essential" and must go to work Covid or not....
> Vice President Mike Pence announced the decision to governors on a call earlier this week, a person familiar with the decision said. Under Department of Homeland Security guidance issued this week, teachers are now considered "critical infrastructure workers" and are subject to the same kinds of advisories as other workers who have borne that label -- such as doctors and law enforcement officers.
> 
> 
> ...


although the essential worker designation provides guidance for educators that is only *voluntary*, it calls on teachers to return to the classroom even after potential exposure.

It’s allowing them to return if they have Covid. This is why my kids are virtual.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Teacher are now considered "essential" and must go to work Covid or not....
> Vice President Mike Pence announced the decision to governors on a call earlier this week, a person familiar with the decision said. Under Department of Homeland Security guidance issued this week, teachers are now considered "critical infrastructure workers" and are subject to the same kinds of advisories as other workers who have borne that label -- such as doctors and law enforcement officers.
> 
> 
> ...


Gov Newsom will tell the administration to pound sand.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2020)

I just found out that the guy I helped train and replaced me when I retired, recently died from Covid-19 he likely contracted on the job. R.I.P.....I am so lucky to be retired now.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I just found out that the guy I helped train to replace me when I retired, recently died from Covid-19 he likely contracted on the job. R.I.P.....I am so lucky to be retired now.


*FOLSOM, Calif. —*
A California Prison Industry Authority employee who worked at Folsom State Prison has died due to complications related to the novel coronavirus, officials said Wednesday.
“He will be truly missed and the CALPIA Executive Team is sending our condolences and support to everyone who knew him,” General Manager Scott A. Walker said in a statement.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I just found out that the guy I helped train and replaced me when I retired, recently died from Covid-19 he likely contracted on the job. R.I.P.....I am so lucky to be retired now.


*potential* complications, according to the press release. Not sure why that was omitted from your version. Was he a prison medic too? I figured you had to be trained like you were before getting that job?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> *potential* complications, according to the press release. Not sure why that was omitted from your version. Was he a prison medic too? I figured you had to be trained like you were before getting that job?


No, i quit being a medic when I left the Army.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> No, i quit being a medic when I left the Army.


If you say so . . .




doublejj said:


> I'm in my 23rd year of a 25-to-life, at 8 hrs a shift! I voluntarily enter Folsom Prison every day. I'm an MTA (Prison Medic).


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> If you say so . . .


When i first started posting here I changed a few details about my job at Folsom Prison. Posting my real job title would have easily doxed me


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> When i first started posting here I changed a few details about my job at Folsom Prison. Posting my real job title would have easily doxed me


Right. So when you initially posted that you were a prison medic for 23 years at Folsom, that was a lie? 

And you later changed your story to making license plates, which was the true story? To prevent from being doxed with the fake story? 

Because that makes no sense at all. Like much of what you've said over the years here. 

Bullshit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Right. So when you initially posted that you were a prison medic for 23 years at Folsom, that was a lie?
> 
> And you later changed your story to making license plates, which was the true story? To prevent from being doxed with the fake story?
> 
> ...


Why do you care so much? Your real name Pablo?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Why do you care so much? Your real name Pablo?


Why do you ask? I have a problem with years of dishonesty. I'm not suggesting his real name is doublejj, or yours is darkweb. Those are avatars which are intended to be a fake name to preserve one's anonymity on the web. I'm certain you understand the difference.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Why do you ask? I have a problem with years of dishonesty. I'm not suggesting his real name is doublejj, or yours is darkweb. Those are avatars which are intended to be a fake name to preserve one's anonymity on the web. I'm certain you understand the difference.


So you live a sacrosanct life free of sin that enables you to pass judgement on how other people live their lives?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> So you live a sacrosanct life free of sin that enables you to pass judgement on how other people live their lives?


Never said that. I don't post intimate details of every aspect of my entire life for 12 years on a pot site. I never claimed any problem with how one lives their life. It's misrepresenting the facts of one's life at issue here. I'm certain you understand the difference. He thanks you for your unnecessary support. But he survived 'Nam, and isn't bothered by being questioned on the internet.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> being badgered on the internet.


fify


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify


That's cute.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Why do you ask? I have a problem with years of dishonesty. I'm not suggesting his real name is doublejj, or yours is darkweb. Those are avatars which are intended to be a fake name to preserve one's anonymity on the web. I'm certain you understand the difference.


Why I ask is because the little nit picking gets annoying. As for the names...I've been DarkWeb for a long time......much better than Dweb and much longer than the deep dark side of the web that everyone talks about....I like how you ask "I'm certain you understand"...... Superiority complex? I can handle that


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Why I ask is because the little nit picking gets annoying. As for the names...I've been DarkWeb for a long time......much better than Dweb and much longer than the deep dark side of the web that everyone talks about....I like how you ask "I'm certain you understand"...... Superiority complex? I can handle that


I'm sorry you're annoyed. I'll find a way to live with that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm sorry you're annoyed. I'll find a way to live with that.


Well I'm sure I'm not the only one.....if it's personal beef....keep it personal. No one else cares. I'm sure you understand constructive criticism.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Well I'm sure I'm not the only one.....if it's personal beef....keep it personal. No one else cares. I'm sure you understand constructive criticism.


You still don't care. Noted.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You still don't care. Noted.


Youre the only one that does care dude.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Youre the only one that are dude.


Every reply thus far doesn't dispute what I've inconveniently pointed out . . . but simply argue, "so what". Weird. But that's cool too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Every reply thus far doesn't dispute what I've inconveniently pointed out . . . but simply argue, "so what". Weird. But that's cool too.


....


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 23, 2020)

Ooh ooh! Do me next! Do you have a tally of any inconsistencies I’ve made over the past ten years here??

Actually, I’ve made myself easy to find, since people here know my name AND the community in which I live. So why we don’t we discuss this in person?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Every reply thus far doesn't dispute what I've inconveniently pointed out . . . but simply argue, "so what". Weird. But that's cool too.


Its just not that deep. Hes cool, grows nice plants and I like what he has to say. That's all I need man. I dont care what he did years ago


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its just not that deep. Hes cool, grows nice plants and I like what he has to say. That's all I need man. I dont care what he did years ago


Ok.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

pablo is just pissed he never got a record contract for his song.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

I find it peculiar that member A is politely and correctly presenting a legitimate corpus of evidence that member B has been posting things that cannot be squared with each other, which reduces to member B displaying systematic dishonesty no matter how one slices it ...

and member A is being called _ inter alia_ a phony and a snitch for it.

Generalizing this surprising and discouraging reaction to our nation facing the first life-or-death election in our history, I can only conclude that we are in deep shit.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I find it peculiar that member A is politely and correctly presenting a legitimate corpus of evidence that member B has been posting things that cannot be squared with each other, which reduces to member B displaying systematic dishonesty no matter how one slices it ...
> 
> and member A is being called _ inter alia_ a phony and a snitch for it.
> 
> Generalizing this surprising and discouraging reaction to our nation facing the first life-or-death election in our history, I can only conclude that we are in deep shit.


Lol Pablo isn’t a “phony”, he’s just the dude calling out phony. Was doublejj running for election? 

I mean, sure. Some people may have inconsistencies with their backstory on a semi-anonymous marijuana grow forum...who woulda thought

But I think it’s unfair to compare this to the current state of affairs with the upcoming election. There are no consequences here, and it’s hardly the same


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 23, 2020)

I completely understand the narrative you are trying to produce. "If people are just willing to knowingly live with lies, then we are fucked."

But I really think there's a difference between an election and an anonymous grow forum. I genuinely hope people can distinguish between what actually matters, and what has very little consequence in our lives.

It's also the internet, don't you have to take everything with a grain of salt here?






And for the record... We ARE in deep shit. We have been for a while now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't dwell on other peoples minor inconsistencies that don't amount to a hill of beans at the end of the day.
I am well aware of what needs to be done this election year.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm torn, because I know that people are creatures of habit, so I completely understand the idea that if we make compromises of integrity in one faction of our lives, that perhaps we would be willing to compromise in others.

I just hope that people can distinguish the difference between someone's backstory on an anonymous grow forum, and the future outcome of this countries moral fiber.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2020)

Beware of Greeks bearing gifts


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Right. So when you initially posted that you were a prison medic for 23 years at Folsom, that was a lie?
> 
> And you later changed your story to making license plates, which was the true story? To prevent from being doxed with the fake story?
> 
> ...


Pabo I have shared more personal info about myself here on RIU than anyone. There are Folsom ex-cons that regularly attend the BBQ's. If you ever grow a nut sack and show up I will ask them to explain it to you. Until you have matched my openness with your personal info, you are just a troll....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Beware of Greeks bearing gifts


Or Ouzo.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Or Ouzo.


Followed by dervish dancing.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

I placed a sign in my Cobra for guys like Pablo.....


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2020)

You could make me whine with 427 Cobra!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Pabo I have shared more personal info about myself here on RIU than anyone. There are Folsom ex-cons that regularly attend the BBQ's. If you ever grow a nut sack and show up I will ask them to explain it to you. Until you have matched my openness with your personal info, you are just a troll....
> View attachment 4662424
> 
> View attachment 4662425


Oh, I know. I've been here nearly as long as you and have read your fantastical stories. But you sure have difficulty keeping all those stories straight or consistent over the years. 

By the way, where did you go to Green Beret training? That's a very elite outfit.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> You could make me whine with 427 Cobra!


it wasn't difficult with that car....
Bored and stroked 427fe sideoiler...600hp - 630tq car weighs 2200lbs = tire shredder


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Oh, I know. I've been here nearly as long as you and have read your fantastical stories. But you sure have difficulty keeping all those stories straight or consistent over the years.
> 
> By the way, where did you go to Green Beret training? That's a very elite outfit.


Nope 1 and done, a tour in Vietnam took that right out of me.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Nope 1 and done, a tour in Vietnam took that right out of me.


Sure, but earlier you said you applied for Green Beret training after completing boot camp and medic school, but washed out and was going to reapply. Unless you misspoke here:



doublejj said:


> I actually volunteered for the Army as a medic because I was told it was the hardest MOS for the Army Special Forces to fill vacancies.
> 
> Most medics didn't want to go special forces. If I did well in medic school I could apply for SF, which I did.
> 
> Unfortunatly not every candidate makes it all the way thru Green Beret training, they wash-out & become combat medics.When I went to Nam I had every intention of re-applying for Special Forces after my first tour.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sure, but earlier you said you applied for Green Beret training after completing boot camp and medic school, but washed out and was going to reapply. Unless you misspoke here:


I applied and was told they didn't need SF medics at that time. They told me i could re-up after my 1st tour and would be guaranteed a slot in SF assessment course.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I applied and was told they didn't need SF medic at that time. They told me i could re-up after my 1st tour and would be guaranteed a slot in SF assessment course.


So the part about your claiming that unfortunately not every candidate makes it all the way thru and washing out when referring to yourself was really your way of saying they didn't need you right then? 

Ok, that makes sense too.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> So the part about your claiming that unfortunately not every candidate makes it all the way thru and washing out when referring to yourself was really your way of saying they didn't need you right then?
> 
> Ok, that makes sense too.


it was just a statement that SF is a tough outfit to get into. I washed out on my first attempt and just never re-applied. I had enough....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it was just a statement that SF is a tough outfit to get into. I washed out on my first attempt and just never re-applied. I had enough....


If you were turned down because you weren't needed, you never washed out of anything. Unless you're now saying you did start the training.

Btw, it's never been possible for one to go to bootcamp, medic school and then directly into Green Beret training. Rangers possibly, but never Green Beret.


----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2020)

I met a young man maybe he was 19 - 20, Said he had taken the Marines entry exam, 6 times.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 23, 2020)

Just take it somewhere else, guys.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

There were no Rangers in Vietnam when I enlisted. They were LRRP's; Long Range Reconnaissance Patrols and they were later converted into Rangers. LRRP's were trained at the MACV RECONDO school in Na Trang. I applied for Special Forces and was told to reapply after my first tour.
Karen...er Pablo, do i really live in your head?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## DCcan (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Btw, it's never been possible for one to go to bootcamp, medic school and then directly into Green Beret training. Rangers possibly, but never Green Beret.


You don't know what is possible, they just take a shine to some folks and open all the doors.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

DCcan said:


> You don't know what is possible, they just take a shine to some folks and open all the doors.


Not Green Berets or Delta Force. Those are seasoned elite troops that have been in for awhile and proven themselves. Rangers, Seals, Airborne, sure you can apply directly.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Delta Force


Who talking Delta?Nobody.., WTF, don't weasel that in and declare victory.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

Projection: projection refers to unconsciously taking unwanted emotions or traits you don't like about yourself and attributing them to *someone* else. Some people are so phony they think others are the same as them.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.....
*Calif. released hundreds of inmate firefighters early due to coronavirus*









Calif. released hundreds of inmate firefighters early due to coronavirus


VACAVILLE, Calif. — They charge into fire zones with 60-pound packs and 3-foot chain...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 23, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Who talking Delta?Nobody.., WTF, don't weasel that in and declare victory.


There's only 2 special forces teams. I named them both for accuracy, one of which was Green Berets, the unit at issue. You seem to know a lot about the subject.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2020)

Things my recruiter told me for 100 Alex?......


> Q: Can you go straight from civilian to Green Beret?


Yes you can. It’s called the 18X program. You enlist, go through infantry OSUT (basic + AIT), then go to airborne school, then go to SOPC (special operations preparation course), then you attend SFAS (special forces assessment and selection). Most people do not get selected at SFAS but 18X candidates do have a higher selection rate than prior service personnel.

Once selected, they will be assigned an 18-series MOS (18X is just a placeholder until they pass SFAS) and they will go through the appropriate training pipeline.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2020)

Interesting. The candle test for mask effectiveness...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2020)

Just read the last few pages. Now this is more like the TNT I've come to know and love...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Karen...er Pablo, do i really live in your head?


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2020)

im really over it today tbh.

all the big attractions here are open science center, zoos, aquariums , parks etc.
schools open 
pools open
shopping malls, resturants all open

playgrounds? nope. unsafe.

WHAT?
my kid is driving me BANANAS. 
he just wants to talk to new kids, or play with kids, or something 

weve been doing the obvious bike riding, sports, etc but hes pretty fucking overt it too


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> im really over it today tbh.
> 
> all the big attractions here are open science center, zoos, aquariums , parks etc.
> schools open
> ...


Our kids are driving us nuts too. For the last few years I've been working so much. I feel like the only time I saw them I was trying to get them to eat dinner or go to bed, or get ready for school. So the time with them now is something special. When I get frustrated I stand out on the deck and have a smoke break...


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Our kids are driving us nuts too. For the last few years I've been working so much. I feel like the only time I saw them I was trying to get them to eat dinner or go to bed, or get ready for school. So the time with them now is something special. When I get frustrated I stand out on the deck and have a smoke break...


I have never had space from my son, ivebeena stay at home mom whoworks from home for almost 5 years now, so its abit different for me. At the developmental age he is he needs other kids for social aspects and growing aspects, and he isnt allowed that

im by myself, i have no family near me, nothing I dont have grandparents who can help or family so its really a different ball game for me,


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> I have never had space from my son, ivebeena stay at home mom whoworks from home for almost 5 years now, so its abit different for me. At the developmental age he is he needs other kids for social aspects and growing aspects, and he isnt allowed that
> 
> im by myself, i have no family near me, nothing I dont have grandparents who can help or family so its really a different ball game for me,


Fortunately we have space....small house but plenty of property and woods forever. So the kids can play...but like you we have no family or even daycare for my 3yo. I'm gonna be a stay at home work at home teacher dad this school year for our older one, and try to keep the little guy happy too. I can use some tips


----------



## greg nr (Aug 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> I have never had space from my son, ivebeena stay at home mom whoworks from home for almost 5 years now, so its abit different for me. At the developmental age he is he needs other kids for social aspects and growing aspects, and he isnt allowed that
> 
> im by myself, i have no family near me, nothing I dont have grandparents who can help or family so its really a different ball game for me,


You could let him play with us. What do you have to lose (except maybe a child endangerment hearing)...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Just read the last few pages. Now this is more like the TNT I've come to know and love...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663038


Wanna go to the next BBQ? I heard there's gonna be shirts off oil on fight in the parking lot


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Generalizing this surprising and discouraging reaction to our nation facing the first life-or-death election in our *history*, I can only conclude that we are in deep shit.


I'm thinking that 'history' could be changed to 'lifetime' in your third paragraph.

The 1860 and 1864 elections must have been life or death elections since over 600,000 people died and millions maimed by antique weapons and cannon balls over something that was pretty much spelled out in the constitution.

I go along with the 'deep shit' part though.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Things my recruiter told me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve REALLY been wanting to buy a 3D printer. They’re cheap, and I can totally afford one.
> 
> the problem I run into is...well... what am I gonna do with one? I mean, I can only print so many penises before people start to think I have an obsession.
> 
> ...


How old is your daughter? You can make lots of toys, figures and stuff like that provided she's past the age where she puts things in her mouth.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm thinking that 'history' could be changed to 'lifetime' in your third paragraph.
> 
> The 1860 and 1864 elections must have been life or death elections since over 600,000 people died and millions maimed by antique weapons and cannon balls over something that was pretty much spelled out in the constitution.
> 
> I go along with the 'deep shit' part though.


Good point. My bias lies in knowing how it ended.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> im really over it today tbh.
> 
> all the big attractions here are open science center, zoos, aquariums , parks etc.
> schools open
> ...


Being a parent is hard.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4663327


from what I've read, that's pretty spot on......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I can only print so many penises before people start to think I have an obsession.





Laughing Grass said:


> you put things in your mouth.


fify


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Things my recruiter told me for 100 Alex?......
> 
> Yes you can. It’s called the 18X program. You enlist, go through infantry OSUT (basic + AIT), then go to airborne school, then go to SOPC (special operations preparation course), then you attend SFAS (special forces assessment and selection). Most people do not get selected at SFAS but 18X candidates do have a higher selection rate than prior service personnel.
> 
> Once selected, they will be assigned an 18-series MOS (18X is just a placeholder until they pass SFAS) and they will go through the appropriate training pipeline.


Interesting. Unfortunately, that program didn't exist until the 90's. I believe you enlisted around '69? So, not possible for you. Moreover, the training lasts nearly 3 years and you must commit to a 6 year enlistment. I believe you did one (1) year. I didn't know the Army had a program where you could enlist for 1 year, but I was never in the Army.

You don't live in my head, I'm just observant and you like to post about yourself a lot. That's all. 

That story about you taking that old .45 off the dead female VC is legendary and repeated often. Those are nice handguns.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

and here we go again.......


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> and here we go again.......
> View attachment 4663373


JJdar operational.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> JJdar operational.


I didn't mean to get them going!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't mean to get them going!


likely story....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

got to admit Wikipedia has a nice right up...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_pandemic


----------



## greg nr (Aug 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm thinking that 'history' could be changed to 'lifetime' in your third paragraph.
> 
> The 1860 and 1864 elections must have been life or death elections since over 600,000 people died and millions maimed by antique weapons and cannon balls over something that was pretty much spelled out in the constitution.
> 
> I go along with the 'deep shit' part though.


Not to mention climate change. Just ask LA.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 24, 2020)

The housing crisis affects us all...


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> The housing crisis affects us all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663622


I know a hermit crab looking for just that.


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know a hermit crab looking for just that.


I'll bet.

Have you ever seen a homeless hermit?


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> I'll bet.
> 
> Have you ever seen a homeless hermit?


I wonder if they have to leave their house to take a dump?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I wonder if they have to leave their house to take a dump?


nah, they take it with them and open the door


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Interesting. Unfortunately, that program didn't exist until the 90's. I believe you enlisted around '69? So, not possible for you. Moreover, the training lasts nearly 3 years and you must commit to a 6 year enlistment. I believe you did one (1) year. I didn't know the Army had a program where you could enlist for 1 year, but I was never in the Army.
> 
> You don't live in my head, I'm just observant and you like to post about yourself a lot. That's all.
> 
> That story about you taking that old .45 off the dead female VC is legendary and repeated often. Those are nice handguns.


I enlisted for 6 years, 3 active & 3 reserves, but they could only make you go to Vietnam for 1 year tour. Finished my reserve time at Ft Lewis Wa.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh crap!!!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve REALLY been wanting to buy a 3D printer. They’re cheap, and I can totally afford one.
> 
> the problem I run into is...well... what am I gonna do with one? I mean, I can only print so many penises before people start to think I have an obsession.
> 
> ...


Saw this on fb and thought of you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on fb and thought of you.
> 
> View attachment 4664210


Sirracha lube? Hardcore!


----------



## greg nr (Aug 25, 2020)

To our north texas super-zeroes, Bottoms up!

*Almost 50 North Texans Drank Bleach This Month, Poison Center Warns ‘Stop, It Won’t Cure COVID’*










Almost 50 North Texans Drank Bleach This Month, Poison Center Warns 'Stop, It Won't Cure COVID'


Following 46 cases of bleach ingestions in the North Texas Poison Center region since the start of August, experts are again warning people that drinking the chemical won't prevent COVID-19.




dfw.cbslocal.com





Maybe you can't fix stupid, except with enough bleach.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2020)

greg nr said:


> To our north texas super-zeroes, Bottoms up!
> 
> *Almost 50 North Texans Drank Bleach This Month, Poison Center Warns ‘Stop, It Won’t Cure COVID’*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4664238


I can't believe states are having to spend health dollars on infographics telling people not to drink bleach.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2020)

They are spending a lot of money on the temperature and mask reading scanners as well . We just got one at the entrance . Lol. I watched a couple people attempt to figure it out and it wasn’t pretty . Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They are spending a lot of money on the temperature and mask reading scanners as well . We just got one at the entrance . Lol. I watched a couple people attempt to figure it out and it wasn’t pretty . Lol.View attachment 4664242


wow! I forgot to ask, how did the job interviews go? Are you moving east?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> wow! I forgot to ask, how did the job interviews go? Are you moving east?


The interview was a huge success ! They absolutely LOVED me!! 
And offered me the job!!

but i was not impressed so I declined the job offer. Plus it was in lame ass Minnesota anyways.
But
thanks for asking !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The interview was a huge success ! They absolutely LOVED me!!
> And offered me the job!!
> 
> but i was not impressed so I declined the job offer. Plus it was in lame ass Minnesota anyways.
> ...


That's too bad. Do you have other prospects further east?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's too bad. Do you have other prospects further east?


Not yet. Things always pop up. Gotta keep trying ,Just keep looking and stay positive And hope one day very soon I will leave this pathetic hillbilly churchy dum fuck culturally deprived loser place. Lol. But it’s got to be On the East coast .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2020)

First case of coronavirus reinfection confirmed, researchers say


A man in Hong Kong was reinfected with the novel coronavirus, but didn't develop any symptoms the second time.




www.livescience.com





So far good news, although he caught a different strain he's not showing any symptoms.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 4664284


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> First case of coronavirus reinfection confirmed, researchers say
> 
> 
> A man in Hong Kong was reinfected with the novel coronavirus, but didn't develop any symptoms the second time.
> ...


I was just reading that.....in the federal news...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

this is on CNN

"
Two European patients, one in Belgium and one in the Netherlands, have been infected twice by the coronavirus, virologists say.
Belgian virologist Marc Van Ranst told VRT News that a Belgian woman was infected first in mid-March, then again in June. Her symptoms were mild enough to avoid hospitalization, he said.
“We were able to genetically sequence the virus in the two cases,” Van Ranst said in a television interview on Monday night. “And there is indeed enough difference to be able to say that this is another strain, a second infection.”
“Good news, it is not,” he said. “Because you hope of course that when you’re infected, that you’re then out of the danger zone for a long while. And hopefully that is so in most cases. At the very least, there appear now to be exceptions.”
Meanwhile, a patient was infected twice in the Netherlands, virologist Marion Koopmans told NOS, the Dutch national broadcaster.
Koopmans said it was an “older patient with a compromised immune system,” according to NOS. Koopmans confirmed to NOS that the RNA profiles of the two viruses that infected this patient differed.
The news comes after a 33-year-old man living in Hong Kong was reported to have had Covid-19 twice this year, according to preliminary research.
The pre-print study -- which the University of Hong Kong said on Monday has been accepted to publish in the journal Clinical Infectious Diseases -- found that the man’s second case of Covid-19 occurred 142 days after the first.
The study also noted that in the first case, the man showed symptoms but in the second case he was asymptomatic, in that he did not show any noticeable symptoms. 
The genetic analysis showed that the first infection was from a strain of the coronavirus most closely related to strains from the US or England, which were collected in the spring, and the second was most closely related to strains from Switzerland and England, which were collected in July and August.
“This case illustrates that re-infection can occur even just after a few months of recovery from the first infection. Our findings suggest that SARS-CoV-2 may persist in humans as is the case for other common-cold associated human coronaviruses, even if patients have acquired immunity via natural infection or via vaccination,” the researchers wrote in their study.
The researchers called this the “first case” of re-infection of Covid-19 in their paper, but other experts are calling for more research before naming this case truly the world’s first. "

can the virus morph into a new strain??


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on fb and thought of you.
> 
> View attachment 4664210


What magnificent creature is this?!?





I like that you think of me when you see random penises now...










It’s working!



































Penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> What magnificent creature is this?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say I wouldn't have phrased it that way, but I guess that's the only way you could. 

They deleted the post from the creality group for being pornographic.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> .......snip.......
> *can the virus morph into a new strain??*


Yes it explains why we have to have annual flu vaccines etc... virus are constantly morphing. I think the two important strains we have in the US right now are the D and G strains









Second Coronavirus Strain May Be More Infectious—but Some Scientists Are Skeptical


Researchers question whether a mutated viral strain that infected more cells in a lab dish is necessarily more transmissible among humans




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes it explains why we have to have annual flu vaccines etc... virus are constantly morphing. I think the two important strains we have in the US right now are the D and G strains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice read, thank ya  

I think it morphing ability is what rattles my boots so to speak....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 4664284


friends don't let friends move to Oklahoma.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

.


doublejj said:


> friends don't let friends move to Oklahoma.


My Oklahoma knowledge is all centred are the Oklahoma! musical. A state where everyone sings all the time would be cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> .
> 
> My Oklahoma knowledge is all centred are the Oklahoma! musical. A state where everyone sings all the time would be cool.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> .
> 
> My Oklahoma knowledge is all centred are the Oklahoma! musical. A state where everyone sings all the time would be cool.



White guys dancing sense 1955


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> .
> 
> My Oklahoma knowledge is all centred are the Oklahoma! musical. A state where everyone sings all the time would be cool.


please tell me you have the bonnet and bowtie....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


lmao You're probably singing oh what a beautiful mornin right now. 



lokie said:


> White guys dancing sense 1955


I saw the Mirvish reimagined show. It didn't have any of that cheesy paint your wagon feel to it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lmao You're probably singing oh what a beautiful mornin right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Mirvish reimagined show. It didn't have any of that cheesy paint your wagon feel to it.


Oh god honey, no.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

My cousin is an Okie, in all sense of the word.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lmao You're probably singing oh what a beautiful mornin right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Mirvish reimagined show. It didn't have any of that cheesy paint your wagon feel to it.


That video is decidedly different .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> friends don't let friends move to Oklahoma.


Oh come on now, Oklahoma isn't that bad...sheesh..flat lands to the east, start of the Rockies to the west, and settled mostly by native American's in it's early start.......some nice country over all..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> please tell me you have the bonnet and bowtie....


lol I have a I  NY clip on bow tie


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2020)

https://www.npr.org/2020/07/09/889562040/supreme-court-rules-that-about-half-of-oklahoma-is-indian-land


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Yeah 2020 has been phucked....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.npr.org/2020/07/09/889562040/supreme-court-rules-that-about-half-of-oklahoma-is-indian-land
> 
> View attachment 4664986


Nice people...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice people...


I do wonder about that scrap of land by Missouri


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I do wonder about that scrap of land by Missouri


Show me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I do wonder about that scrap of land by Missouri


I do too. Time will tell..


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Show me.


NE corner, right by Missouri


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Show me.


You do realize that a good portion of people are descents of the trail of tears...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2020)

@raratt they didn't get the joke


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @raratt they didn't get the joke


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @raratt they didn't get the joke


~slaps forehead~


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @raratt they didn't get the joke


Yeah your prolly right. Space tomatoes are good...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ~slaps forehead~


Here I will do it for ya...


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @raratt they didn't get the joke


I've watched the Outlaw Josie Wales too many times.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2020)

It's @raratt 's joke, he can explain


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It's @raratt 's joke, he can show us


Fify


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've watched the Outlaw Josie Wales too many times.


Yeah, they worked it to death in that movie, I wanted to strangle the old lady


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It's @raratt 's joke, he can explain


All good...


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, they worked it to death in that movie, I wanted to strangle the old lady


My 2 favorites are High Planes Drifter and Pale Rider, Dirty Harry was good also.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

Missouri is called the "Show me state", like Oklahoma is the Sooners.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Right Here!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Missouri is called the "Show me state", like Oklahoma is the Sooners.


It is called that, think it might be on the plates at one time. Nice country.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> My 2 favorites are High Planes Drifter and Pale Rider, Dirty Harry was good also.


City Slickers fan here


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Missouri is called the "Show me state", like Oklahoma is the Sooners.


By symmetry Cali should be home to Later Dude.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Right Here!


I have to tell the story. There are prostitutes in Sicily that sit in random places under an umbrella (umbrella girls). You can be driving out in the middle of nowhere and there will be an umbrella girl sitting on the side of the road. A contractor friend of mine stopped on the side of the road and asked where they would have sex at. She held her hands over her pussy and said "Right here!" We still laugh about it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have to tell the story. There are prostitutes in Sicily that sit in random places under an umbrella (umbrella girls). You can be driving out in the middle of nowhere and there will be an umbrella girl sitting on the side of the road. A contractor friend of mine stopped on the side of the road and asked where they would have sex at. She held her hands over her pussy and said "Right here!" We still laugh about it.


Once briefly I knew a woman with some Sicilian heritage. Her fave swear was “fangul de sordida”.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Once briefly I knew a woman with some Sicilian heritage. Her fave swear was “fangul de sordida”.


Sounds like fun. I learned fangul there, sordida is self explanatory.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Sounds like fun. I learned fangul there, sordida is self explanatory.


What added to the delight was hearing her delicately translate sordida as “a fallen woman”. Here let me help you up


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> By symmetry Cali should be home to Later Dude.


The most often said word in the 70's was "Ere"


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2020)

The COVID Tracking Project


The COVID Tracking Project collects and publishes the most complete testing data available for US states and territories.




covidtracking.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> sometime you don't need formal training, but if you want to.......
> 
> check this place...
> 
> ...





BudmanTX said:


> sometime you don't need formal training, but if you want to.......
> 
> check this place...
> 
> ...


I'm completely shit at drawing and art, not really something I ever excelled at. I've been watching videos and doing the exercises for mechanical engineering on Khans Academy for fun. 

Gotta learn how to be part of the gig economy... Bella Thorne made a million bucks in less than a day on onlyfans. https://www.out.com/celebs/2020/8/25/bella-thorne-made-1-million-24-hours-onlyfans


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been watching videos and doing the exercises for mechanical engineering on Khans Academy for fun.


awesome......



Laughing Grass said:


> I'm completely shit at drawing and art, not really something I ever excelled at.


practice, practice.......good music...and throw in some space tomatoes for good measure....and let your mind go....me personaly I like abstract stuff....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4665940


He had to get rabies shots though...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

And I understand his mosquito cravings were through the roof after that too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## zayders (Aug 27, 2020)

covid did not stopped


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2020)

zayders said:


> covid did not stopped



That's true, bro. Thank you for your substantial contribution to the thread...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

Lab confirms first case of coronavirus reinfection in the US


The patient had symptoms both times.




www.livescience.com





Buy a really comfy N100 respirator, always wear eye and hair protection. Guys if you have a beard consider shaving for awhile unless you can get a good seal with a shaved down goatee or some other modification.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Lab confirms first case of coronavirus reinfection in the US
> 
> 
> The patient had symptoms both times.
> ...


Yeah, I took a lot off my face. Was thinking about going smooth but I just can't.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, I took a lot off my face. Was thinking about going smooth but I just can't.


Sometimes if you buy a larger mask size for example in my 3M mask it's the 7503 you can get away with a good size goatee. I'd just like to say thanks for trimming back your beard. These basic, simple things we change are sometimes the hardest.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sometimes if you buy a larger mask size for example in my 3M mask it's the 7503 you can get away with a good size goatee. I'd just like to say thanks for trimming back your beard. These basic, simple things we change are sometimes the hardest.


I use masks regularly at work. LOL but my wife and I have very similar stories of our dads shaving their beards.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I use masks regularly at work. LOL but my wife and I have very similar stories of our dads shaving their beards.


My husband was career military. He has zero wish to give up his beard or his long hair LOL This has been a bit of a struggle.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My husband was career military. He has zero wish to give up his beard or his long hair LOL This has been a bit of a struggle.


Thing's been on my face since I was a kid. LOL What if it doesn't grow back? Or worse lighter


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thing's been on my face since I was a kid. LOL What if it doesn't grow back? Or worse lighter


Yeah this has been a trial. I found out what my natural color is now. It's not Magenta/Purple.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah this has been a trial. I found out what my natural color is now. It's not Magenta/Purple.


And just to rub it in, one of my black cats has generated a beautiful bronze tint in the sun this summer.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thing's been on my face since I was a kid.


I hear ya bro, that makes two of us.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

From last nights VMA's. I don't like this mask thing on the artists while they're performing.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> From last nights VMA's. I don't like this mask thing on the artists while they're performing.


they were making a statement......wear your mask


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> they were making a statement......wear your mask


I get that, and I do wear a mask in public. It would be nice to escape the covid reality for a few minutes while watching music awards.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I get that, and I do wear a mask in public. It would be nice to escape the covid reality for a few minutes while watching music awards.


U.S. cases of the novel coronavirus have passed six million


https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/coronavirus-covid19-world-aug31-1.5705983?__vfz=medium%3Dsharebar


----------



## greg nr (Sep 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> U.S. cases of the novel coronavirus have passed six million
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/coronavirus-covid19-world-aug31-1.5705983?__vfz=medium%3Dsharebar


"It will be over just like that". Well, after a few million needless deaths anyway.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 2, 2020)

Those darned kids and their supercomputers......









A Supercomputer Analyzed Covid-19 — and an Interesting New Theory Has Emerged


A closer look at the Bradykinin hypothesis




elemental.medium.com





Includes a hat tip for the Vitamin D fans.......


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Those darned kids and their supercomputers......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also why dexamethasone is effective.








The dynamic changes in cytokine responses in COVID-19: a snapshot of the current state of knowledge - Nature Immunology


â€œThe role of cytokines in COVID-19â€ online symposium was presented on 18 June 2020 by the NIH/FDA Immunology and Cytokine Interest Groups and was purposed to discuss our rapidly changing understanding of COVID-19-related cytokine responses in different stages of infection, including the...




www.nature.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

Opinion | It Has Come to This: Ignore the C.D.C. (Published 2020)


The agency’s new guidelines are wrong, so states have to step up on their own to suppress the coronavirus.




www.nytimes.com





The administration, courtesy of Scott Atlas a radiologist, is pursuing herd immunity. Assuming we can achieve herd immunity it's promising to be a long fall/winter/spring. Get a respirator with N100 packs. Wear it, eye and hair cover (if your hair reaches your eyes, nose or mouth) whenever you go out.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2020)

trumpvirus has killed more LEO in 2020 than all other causes combined


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2020)

30% to 35% of Big Ten athletes who had even asymptomatic Covid 19 are left with heart inflammation.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2020)

*Washington man gets stunning souvenir with COVID-19 treatment: a $1.1 million bill*








Washington man gets stunning souvenir with COVID-19 treatment: a $1.1 million bill


WASHINGTON (SBG) — After a two-month battle with coronavirus, one Seattle man says he got a statement of charges totaling more than $1. 1 million. As the price of the pandemic comes into focus, some experts say that cost may eventually fall to all of us. Caption: Joce Sterman, Alex Brauer and...




komonews.com


----------



## greg nr (Sep 4, 2020)

The cost of ignorance and politicizing science is death and suffering......









South Dakota's COVID-19 cases are surging, and now we're the worst in the nation


South Dakota is the worst state in the nation for COVID-19 after a surge in cases during the last week.



www.argusleader.com


----------



## greg nr (Sep 4, 2020)

And another data point. WEAR YOUR DAMNED MASK!









The US coronavirus death toll is projected to reach 410,000 in the next 4 months if mask use wanes | CNN


More than 410,000 people in the US could die from the coronavirus by January 1, more than doubling the current death toll, a new model often cited by top health officials predicted Friday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2020)

greg nr said:


> The cost of ignorance and politicizing science is death and suffering......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the money they got from Sturgis was worth it.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 4, 2020)

And sadly... WEAR YOUR DAMNED MASK!









Covid-19 cases could explode after Labor Day: It's up to us to stop it | CNN


Our history with Covid-19 has shown us one thing over and over -- travel at holidays spreads the deadly virus with tragic consequences. Here's how to keep that from happening over Labor Day weekend.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2020)

Has anyone gone to a restaurant patio yet? How weird is it? Did you feel safe? I'm trying to think of things to do for my anniversary that aren't too risky.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has anyone gone to a restaurant patio yet? How weird is it? Did you feel safe? I'm trying to think of things to do for my anniversary that aren't too risky.


We're going to a very small ski mtn today to have a drink and apps on the deck. Like I said the place is small very limited seating and you need reservations. It's still slow before leaves start changing so gonna do it now before we probably don't want to.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 4, 2020)

Damn those experts, always knowing things.....









South Dakota dismisses 'elite class of so-called experts,' carries on with state fair after Sturgis rally fueled COVID-19 surge


The South Dakota State Fair opened Thursday after the state's last major event, the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally, led to a surge of COVID-19 cases.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Damn those experts, always knowing things.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We're going to a very small ski mtn today to have a drink and apps on the deck. Like I said the place is small very limited seating and you need reservations. It's still slow before leaves start changing so gonna do it now before we probably don't want to.


are you feeling nervous about going? I don’t know if I’m ready yet or if it’s worth taking the chance. One semi normal night sure would be nice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you feeling nervous about going? I don’t know if I’m ready yet or if it’s worth taking the chance. One semi normal night sure would be nice.


I'm going to assess that when I get there.....this is not what you'd think of if I said ski resort. Everything is a calculated risk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm going to assess that when I get there.....this is not what you'd think of if I said ski resort. Everything is a calculated risk.


last weekend I walked by one of the more popular restaurants near me. They’ve expanded their patio out to take the curb side lane. It’s quite large, but it looks like they’ve used the extra space to add tables rather than more space between them.

I thought about going to Niagara Falls for the weekend but still have the problem of where do you eat.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you feeling nervous about going? I don’t know if I’m ready yet or if it’s worth taking the chance. One semi normal night sure would be nice.


Normal is a major casualty of this pandemic. I wait to see where normal ends up. Locally I’m not ready to risk a restaurant or bar.
“Large chance of having a good time” added to “small but real chance of giving or getting the next serotype” always computes No for me.
Find another way to celebrate. Stay safe. Stick around. I like you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm going to assess that when I get there.....this is not what you'd think of if I said ski resort. Everything is a calculated risk.


Have fun! Everyday is a calculated risk these days. I am going to try to go to the art museum tomorrow. I think that it’s so important to keep your sanity and stay mentally healthy After so long of not participating in society it just becomes unbearable. I went on a trip out of state, stayed in a hotel, took multiple Uber rides, visited restaurants and met with many people to return home and take a Covid test with negative results . I have been struggling in so many ways I am not going to continue to imprison myself if I can do some things in a safe manner where all guidelines are set appropriately . The museum has timed tickets and limits the crowd. Everyone has to wear a mask and it is a No Touch Experience with elimination of physical ticket interactions. Signage will be in place for social distancing. 
we have to learn to live with this virus in a safe way or we won’t be mentally healthy .


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> last weekend I walked by one of the more popular restaurants near me. They’ve expanded their patio out to take the curb side lane. It’s quite large, but it looks like they’ve used the extra space to add tables rather than more space between them.
> 
> I thought about going to Niagara Falls for the weekend but still have the problem of where do you eat.


Pack fried chicken and potato salad. Almost nothing better for a solitary picnic! Oh yes and PLENTY of wine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Pack fried chicken and potato salad. Almost nothing better for a solitary picnic! Oh yes and PLENTY of wine


Don't forget to add chopped up sweet pickles - it's the bomb.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't forget to add chopped up sweet pickles - it's the bomb.
> 
> View attachment 4674016


Chopped pimentos too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Chopped pimentos too


That had never occurred to me but flavor + color contrast is a win/win!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2020)

*Gov Parson: 7,000-plus Missouri college students test positive*

O’FALLON, Mo. (AP) — More than 7,000 college-age people in Missouri have tested positive for the coronavirus since classes resumed in mid-August, fueling spikes in confirmed cases in the state’s college towns, Gov. Mike Parson said Thursday.








Parson: 7,000-plus Missouri college students test positive


O'FALLON, Mo. (AP) — More than 7,000 college-age people in Missouri have tested positive for the coronavirus since classes resumed in mid-August, fueling spikes in confirmed cases in the state's...




apnews.com


----------



## greg nr (Sep 4, 2020)

Not fair. Florida man is forbidding the release of any data showing either public school or college's from reporting test results.

Their numbers would certainly be shocking.



doublejj said:


> *Gov Parson: 7,000-plus Missouri college students test positive*
> 
> O’FALLON, Mo. (AP) — More than 7,000 college-age people in Missouri have tested positive for the coronavirus since classes resumed in mid-August, fueling spikes in confirmed cases in the state’s college towns, Gov. Mike Parson said Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Normal is a major casualty of this pandemic. I wait to see where normal ends up. Locally I’m not ready to risk a restaurant or bar.
> “Large chance of having a good time” added to “small but real chance of giving or getting the next serotype” always computes No for me.
> Find another way to celebrate. Stay safe. Stick around. I like you.


I know you're right... just thinking that a night out might help get over the blues of missing yet another celebration this year. 

I like you guys too. Y'all have become a major part of my social circle since the start of covid.  how lame am I lol.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2020)

At least it’s this thread and not the Flat Earthers! Oh! The humanity of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have fun! Everyday is a calculated risk these days. I am going to try to go to the art museum tomorrow. I think that it’s so important to keep your sanity and stay mentally healthy After so long of not participating in society it just becomes unbearable. I went on a trip out of state, stayed in a hotel, took multiple Uber rides, visited restaurants and met with many people to return home and take a Covid test with negative results . I have been struggling in so many ways I am not going to continue to imprison myself if I can do some things in a safe manner where all guidelines are set appropriately . The museum has timed tickets and limits the crowd. Everyone has to wear a mask and it is a No Touch Experience with elimination of physical ticket interactions. Signage will be in place for social distancing.
> we have to learn to live with this virus in a safe way or we won’t be mentally healthy .


I've done the library and museum a couple of times since they've reopened, it didn't feel any worse than the grocery store. I haven't been to a restaurant or bar though except drive-thru for crappy fast food... the whole no mask thing makes me a little anxious especially if they're close to you. I gave up using transit, which sucks 'cause it's so convenient. I've probably driven more in the past six months than I did in the previous three years.



curious2garden said:


> Pack fried chicken and potato salad. Almost nothing better for a solitary picnic! Oh yes and PLENTY of wine


That's not a bad idea... you got me thinking, I know the perfect spot a short drive away that's totally secluded and you have to hike in. I could hide a cooler there earlier and make her think we're just going for a walk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Chopped pimentos too


now you've gone too far.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> now you've gone too far.


You know you don't have to suck them out of Olives anymore you can buy them already chopped now.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 5, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> You know you don't have to suck them out of Olives anymore you can buy them already chopped now.


Popeye is having a sad...... Sucking them out of olive's is his thing in life.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know you're right... just thinking that a night out might help get over the blues of missing yet another celebration this year.
> 
> I like you guys too. Y'all have become a major part of my social circle since the start of covid.  how lame am I lol.


Wait, you think you’re lame for calling RIU a major part of your social circle since Covid started?

What does that make me then? RIU has been a major part of my social circle since 2010.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know you're right... just thinking that a night out might help get over the blues of missing yet another celebration this year.
> 
> I like you guys too. Y'all have become a major part of my social circle since the start of covid.  how lame am I lol.


Not lame at all. This forum has been a major part of my life for a decade plus. Speaking of new normals and whatnot… a decade ago it was "watch out for strangers on the internet" and online dating was both dangerous and embarrassing. But the reality is the internet is just a new way to meet people you wouldn't have met due to geographic restrictions ,etc… while practicing common sense of course. I've made lifelong friends here that have been here every step of the way for marriage, birth, vacations, death, advice. What I'm trying to say is I love you guys and want to have your babies.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2020)

I’ve stopped using deodorant. I have found it to help with social distancing.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve stopped using deodorant. I have found it to help with social distancing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve stopped using deodorant. I have found it to help with social distancing.


LOL my wife asked if I put on cologne the other day.....I chuckled and said "deodorant" while raising my eyebrows.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Wait, you think you’re lame for calling RIU a major part of your social circle since Covid started?
> 
> What does that make me then? RIU has been a major part of my social circle since 2010.....


most of my friends are on fb, ig and now TikTok. Being all lame and talking about making making banana bread and being productive. Not one post soliciting penis pics for an honest review.



neosapien said:


> Not lame at all. This forum has been a major part of my life for a decade plus. Speaking of new normals and whatnot… a decade ago it was "watch out for strangers on the internet" and online dating was both dangerous and embarrassing. But the reality is the internet is just a new way to meet people you wouldn't have met due to geographic restrictions ,etc… while practicing common sense of course. I've made lifelong friends here that have been here every step of the way for marriage, birth, vacations, death, advice. What I'm trying to say is I love you guys and want to have your babies.


 Have you met anyone here IRL?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> You know you don't have to suck them out of Olives anymore you can buy them already chopped now.


olives should be black and have a pit.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> most of my friends are on fb, ig and now TikTok. Being all lame and talking about making making banana bread and being productive. Not one post soliciting penis pics for an honest review.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you met anyone here IRL?



I have met @tangerinegreen555 , and @srh88 @Karah . They are all swell. They didn't even rape me. Unfortunately.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I have met @tangerinegreen555 , and @srh88 @Karah . They are all swell. They didn't even rape me. Unfortunately.


Next time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Next time.


We could hook up and double team him before he's a mod and can ban us .


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We could hook up and double team him before he's a mod and can ban us .


Blackmail material.....


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> olives should be black and have a pit.


Green olives matter, what would a martini be without one? ( I know, dirty).


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Green olives matter, what would a martini be without one? ( I know, dirty).


I was waiting for it and you delivered


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was waiting for it and you delivered


I'm here for ya bro. (Not like THAT though...)


----------



## Karah (Sep 7, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I have met @tangerinegreen555 , and @srh88 @Karah . They are all swell. They didn't even rape me. Unfortunately.





srh88 said:


> Next time.


What he said


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2020)

Karah said:


> What he said


Miss you girl


----------



## Karah (Sep 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Miss you girl


I miss you too Annie!


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)

HEY Karah! LONG TIME NO SEE a post from you!
I keep being so damn busy I hardly get time to browse anymore


----------



## greg nr (Sep 8, 2020)

Now here is a shocker......









Sturgis Motorcycle Rally is now linked to more than 250,000 cases


One study estimates the public health cost of the super-spreading event is near $12 billion.




www.motherjones.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Now here is a shocker......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not seen anywhere reporting that number of cases, I wonder where they derived their info from. Edit, mathematical estimates after sorting through the study, must be new math.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2020)

I wonder how a much of economist from Germany know how many.......wait who.....wait where???









Sturgis Rally Linked to More Than 260,000 COVID Cases, Economists Estimate


In addition to the large crowds, there was little mask-wearing and social distancing among attendees, causing health experts to fear it would become a COVID-19 "super-spreader" event.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have not seen anywhere reporting that number of cases, I wonder where they derived their info from. Edit, mathematical estimates after sorting through the study, must be new math.





BudmanTX said:


> I wonder how a much of economist from Germany know how many.......wait who.....wait where???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the study itself. 


http://ftp.iza.org/dp13670.pdf


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> most of my friends are on fb, ig and now TikTok. Being all lame and talking about making making banana bread and being productive. Not one post soliciting penis pics for an honest review.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you met anyone here IRL?


this is why we started having BBQ's....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Green olives matter, what would a martini be without one? ( I know, dirty).


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the study itself.
> 
> 
> http://ftp.iza.org/dp13670.pdf


well that helps out a lot.......thanks


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)

nirvana


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the study itself.
> 
> 
> http://ftp.iza.org/dp13670.pdf


Read it, hence my conclusion, definitely new math...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Read it, hence my conclusion, definitely new math...lol.


dunno what part of statistic....or calc....they're doing....it is a good read overall


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have not seen anywhere reporting that number of cases, I wonder where they derived their info from. Edit, mathematical estimates after sorting through the study, must be new math.





raratt said:


> Read it, hence my conclusion, definitely new math...lol.


What part of $26 grand per patient projected cost for a vanity event is new math here?


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

I was referring to the 250,000 cases, when their research stated there were 350,000 in attendance. That would be 71% of attendees...Edit: attendance is now reported at 462,182, and that the infection data was not peer reviewed.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was referring to the 250,000 cases, when their research stated there were 350,000 in attendance. That would be 71% of attendees...Edit: attendance is now reported at 462,182, and that the infection data was not peer reviewed.


The 250,000 cases would be resulting infections in people who were subsequently infected by Sturgis attendees.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this is why we started having BBQ's....


It's too bad that most of you live on the west coast.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's too bad that most of you live on the west coast.


It certainly is this year ;(


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What part of $26 grand per patient projected cost for a vanity event is new math here?


Read that study with the same critical eye you have in the past. I expect you would shred it.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have not seen anywhere reporting that number of cases, I wonder where they derived their info from. Edit, mathematical estimates after sorting through the study, must be new math.


New? Only if you never studied math.....



http://ftp.iza.org/dp13670.pdf


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

I never claimed to be a mathematician.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It certainly is this year ;(


Normally I'd say I'll bring the fire, but I think you've got that covered.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2020)

greg nr said:


> New? Only if you never studied math.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://ftp.iza.org/dp13670.pdf


Exactly it's an external study of the fall of an empire as it happens. The cost of super spreader events is what will eventually end in our leaving first world nation status. It is simple statistics, economics style, not the complex medical style stats. There is a cost to stupidity and that cost can beggar a nation.

Thank you for posting that. I hadn't seen it and it is very important.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this is why we started having BBQ's....


The Speedo competition was the best, Ive been toning up and would probably win but now stuck at home. 

We could still do it over zoom!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> The Speedo competition was the best, Ive been toning up and would probably win but now stuck at home.
> 
> We could still do it over zoom!


It's a new computer don't break it so soon!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> The Speedo competition was the best, Ive been toning up and would probably win but now stuck at home.
> 
> We could still do it over zoom!


Post pics! Can't let that effort go to waste


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Post pics! Can let that effort go to waste


G/P is a real cutie! I'd pay for pics ;D


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> G/P is a real cutie! I'd pay for pics ;D


lol I'm not surprised. Going by the pics I've seen from sunni, greatwhitenorth, 420god and Karah being hawt must be a prerequisite to post here.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not surprised. Going by the pics I've seen from sunni, greatwhitenorth, 420god and Karah being hawt must be a prerequisite to post here.


AAAaaaaaaaand I'm here to tell you thats not true at all...lol. If you had to be hawt to post, I wouldn't be a thing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> G/P is a real cutie! I'd pay for pics ;D


You're so sweet, you know I'd be happy to pose for you.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> AAAaaaaaaaand I'm here to tell you thats not true at all...lol. If you had to be hawt to post, I wouldn't be a thing.


I'm right there with you bro.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> AAAaaaaaaaand I'm here to tell you thats not true at all...lol. If you had to be hawt to post, I wouldn't be a thing.


Stop lying!! You are hawt and you can cook. Therefore doubly hot!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm right there with you bro.


Oh stop the bullshit. I've seen you too and hot.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> You're so sweet, you know I'd be happy to pose for you.


They don't have the salivating emoticon I need!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm right there with you bro.


I saw the pic you posted... you kinda have the Kurt Russel western look going for you. Don't think I've seen a pic of @Metasynth, most people are better looking than they give themselves credit.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 9, 2020)

Vaccine tracking site , keeps tabs of all the trials.
Astra-Zeneca stage 3 trial is halted after zombie outbreak in England.
"A number of different reactions that can qualify as suspected serious adverse reactions, are symptoms that require hospitalization, life-threatening illness and even death. "
We know what that means...zombies.
 adverse-reaction-in-participant-in-the-u-k/

 Vaccine Tracker


----------



## DCcan (Sep 9, 2020)

I have to do some work at the Bio-Manufacturer that will produce a vaccine for Moderna, never a dull moment in my job.
Last week, I was chasing tugboats and eating scallops. Next month, it's a zombie outbreak..

"Moderna’s vaccine, mRNA-1273, is a synthetic messenger RNA that encodes for a protein found on the surface of the novel coronavirus. By compelling cells to produce that protein, the vaccine would spur an immune response, causing the body to generate antibodies that would protect against infection."
. . . . . . . .


----------



## Karah (Sep 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this is why we started having BBQ's....


@srh88 and I will come one day, we promise


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Vaccine tracking site , keeps tabs of all the trials.
> Astra-Zeneca stage 3 trial is halted after zombie outbreak in England.
> "A number of different reactions that can qualify as suspected serious adverse reactions, are symptoms that require hospitalization, life-threatening illness and even death. "
> We know what that means...zombies.
> ...


Actually it was halted for Transverse Myelitis. The UK is cool with Zombies, didn't you watch Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Transverse Myelitis


 Dad was paralyzed by TM within days following a flu shot years ago.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Read that study with the same critical eye you have in the past. I expect you would shred it.


Was it the synthetic controls?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dad was paralyzed by TM within days following a flu shot years ago.


You mean temporarily, right?

I always thought that was a Lyme disease thing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You mean temporarily, right?
> 
> I always thought that was a Lyme disease thing.


TM varies with individuals - some recover with little to no symptoms, Dad was paralyzed from the waist down & his left arm/hand were also practically unusable.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 9, 2020)

This is 3d printable on thingiverse..... multiple colors on a single extruder system are possible with pause at height gcode.




Credit where its due. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4244917


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2020)

Well, it's official. I contracted covid-19 for the second time (test came back positive)  About 3 months in between the first and second time. I became a little lax after recuperating the first time, mistakenly convinced that I was immune for at least a year. I've been playing a LOT of gigs, and usually the attendees are not diligently following the recommended guidelines. The good news is that the symptoms are less severe this time around - the body aches are about as bad, but the lethargy is not as pronounced, very few chest pains, and I only had one episode of labored breathing (the only symptom that frightens me) lasting about an hour. I've had the symptoms for about 5 days and they are fading quickly. I attribute this to some remnants of antibodies from the first round. This doesn't bode well for a vaccine in my mind, quarterly boosters may be needed to supplement the initial shot. My current fear is that this virus may be here to stay, mutating and lingering like the common cold. That would mean there may indeed be a 'New Normal', that includes social distancing and PPE from here on in. Sure hope I'm wrong about that. Stay careful out there, and keep your guard up...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, it's official. I contracted covid-19 for the second time (test came back positive)  About 3 months in between the first and second time. I became a little lax after recuperating the first time, mistakenly convinced that I was immune for at least a year. I've been playing a LOT of gigs, and usually the attendees are not diligently following the recommended guidelines. The good news is that the symptoms are less severe this time around - the body aches are about as bad, but the lethargy is not as pronounced, very few chest pains, and I only had one episode of labored breathing (the only symptom that frightens me) lasting about an hour. I've had the symptoms for about 5 days and they are fading quickly. I attribute this to some remnants of antibodies from the first round. This doesn't bode well for a vaccine in my mind, quarterly boosters may be needed to supplement the initial shot. My current fear is that this virus may be here to stay, mutating and lingering like the common cold. That would mean there may indeed be a 'New Normal', that includes social distancing and PPE from here on in. Sure hope I'm wrong about that. Stay careful out there, and keep your guard up...


Sorry to hear that. A recent report for discussion purposes would contend the costs attributed to your 2 bouts of Covid-19 to be around $100k. How much have you incurred in medical expenses as a result? It would be interesting to have a real time fact pattern.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, it's official. I contracted covid-19 for the second time (test came back positive)  About 3 months in between the first and second time. I became a little lax after recuperating the first time, mistakenly convinced that I was immune for at least a year. I've been playing a LOT of gigs, and usually the attendees are not diligently following the recommended guidelines. The good news is that the symptoms are less severe this time around - the body aches are about as bad, but the lethargy is not as pronounced, very few chest pains, and I only had one episode of labored breathing (the only symptom that frightens me) lasting about an hour. I've had the symptoms for about 5 days and they are fading quickly. I attribute this to some remnants of antibodies from the first round. This doesn't bode well for a vaccine in my mind, quarterly boosters may be needed to supplement the initial shot. My current fear is that this virus may be here to stay, mutating and lingering like the common cold. That would mean there may indeed be a 'New Normal', that includes social distancing and PPE from here on in. Sure hope I'm wrong about that. Stay careful out there, and keep your guard up...


Best of luck for a quick recovery.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sorry to hear that. A recent report for discussion purposes would contend the costs attributed to your 2 bouts of Covid-19 to be around $100k. How much have you incurred in medical expenses as a result? It would be interesting to have a real time fact pattern.


Thanks, Pablo. I don't know what my medical expenses are - through my manipulation of the system (i.e. very little reported income due to my black market lifestyle) I receive medicaid, so I don't pay for anything. I was hospitalized shortly during my first bout of covid, but I haven't even been to see a doctor for this second bout. I wonder if there is a way for me to see what my medical costs are in my situation?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, it's official. I contracted covid-19 for the second time (test came back positive)  About 3 months in between the first and second time. I became a little lax after recuperating the first time, mistakenly convinced that I was immune for at least a year. I've been playing a LOT of gigs, and usually the attendees are not diligently following the recommended guidelines. The good news is that the symptoms are less severe this time around - the body aches are about as bad, but the lethargy is not as pronounced, very few chest pains, and I only had one episode of labored breathing (the only symptom that frightens me) lasting about an hour. I've had the symptoms for about 5 days and they are fading quickly. I attribute this to some remnants of antibodies from the first round. This doesn't bode well for a vaccine in my mind, quarterly boosters may be needed to supplement the initial shot. My current fear is that this virus may be here to stay, mutating and lingering like the common cold. That would mean there may indeed be a 'New Normal', that includes social distancing and PPE from here on in. Sure hope I'm wrong about that. Stay careful out there, and keep your guard up...


It is also possible you were infected by a new strain. But have some cross-immune tolerance from your initial infection. 

One of the problems with such a large reservoir of virus is that viruses mutate. Therefore we could have many different strains now. Some of which are genetically different enough we can catch the disease but close enough we have some T Cell reactivity.

We all need to wear respirators for a long time. We may not be able to control this with a vaccine until we have it almost out in vivo. I'm glad it's not as bad this time.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sorry to hear that. A recent report for discussion purposes would contend the costs attributed to your 2 bouts of Covid-19 to be around $100k. How much have you incurred in medical expenses as a result? It would be interesting to have a real time fact pattern.


Ahhh it was the cost illness, thanks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It is also possible you were infected by a new strain. But have some cross-immune tolerance from your initial infection.
> 
> One of the problems with such a large reservoir of virus is that viruses mutate. Therefore we could have many different strains now. Some of which are genetically different enough we can catch the disease but close enough we have some T Cell reactivity.
> 
> We all need to wear respirators for a long time. We may not be able to control this with a vaccine until we have it almost out in vivo. I'm glad it's not as bad this time.


Those are my thoughts, exactly. It's nice to read some expert verification, though. Thanks, Annie. We're very fortunate to have you as a resource!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Those are my thoughts, exactly. It's nice to read some expert verification, though. Thanks, Annie. We're very fortunate to have you as a resource!


Thank you Tyler that is very kind and realize I'm talking out my ass. I have as much of a ticket to this as Scott Atlas who has us all on the path to destruction via herd immunity and you have now experienced why herd immunity is likely impossible. This isn't chicken pox.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh it was the cost illness, thanks.


If we're referring to the same recent article . . . it's an opinion. It's not peer reviewed and therefore, not data. (According to 2 friends on this site who have insisted on peer review above all else. Until now.)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> If we're referring to the same recent article . . . it's an opinion. It's not peer reviewed and therefore, not data. (According to 2 friends on this site who have insisted on peer review above all else. Until now.)


You're right, I do tout peer review to a tiresome degree since it is a valuable process.

This is economics and a case study. In medical science we don't usually peer review case studies, those are more editorial boards, and I'm not sure about economics and their review procedures.

However how they reached that valuation is explained here:








The Forgotten Numbers: A Closer Look at COVID-19 Non-Fatal Valuations


Our research estimates Covid-19 non-fatal economic losses in the U.S. using detailed data on cumulative cases and hospitalizations from January 22, 2020 to July



papers.ssrn.com





Essentially it's a research paper on cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2020)

The death rate in the US from Covid-19 among African Americans and Latinos is rising sharply, exacerbating the already staggering racial divide in the impact of the pandemic which has particularly devastated communities of color. 








Covid-19 death rate among African Americans and Latinos rising sharply


Revealed: new figures show that both total number of deaths and per-capita death rates have increased dramatically




www.theguardian.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You're right, I do tout peer review to a tiresome degree since it is a valuable process.
> 
> This is economics and a case study. In medical science we don't peer review case studies and I'm not sure about economics and their review procedures.
> 
> ...


It's economics by non-epidemiologists for starters. Their opinion of a default cost of $11k for an asymptomatic infection, $33k for non-hospitalized with symptoms, $512k for hospitalization for any reason with an infection, $1.1 million if in the ICU for any reason with an infection and $2.9 million if in the ICU on a ventilator requires peer review.

Another limitation is that the "study" is based on statistical methods instead of tracking and surveying rally participants. Given the state of contact tracing in the U.S , it's impossible to say how many cases were actually tied to the rally.

The report acknowledges that it is "preliminary work circulated to encourage discussion" and their estimate may be high.

But without peer review, it's crap.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2020)

A Priest, An Editor And A Mariachi Player Talk Life In The Rio Grande Amid COVID-19
 

Their work and lives have been upended in this region devastated by the coronavirus, and where poverty and preexisting conditions like diabetes, hypertension and obesity are prevalent.




www.npr.org




More than 2,000 people in the Rio Grande Valley in the southern tip of Texas have perished in the pandemic.
"We don't know what's going to happen. And it's unfortunate because we're seeing a lot of death," he says. "I mean, I'm just flabbergasted with a small-town newspaper as we have here in McAllen with 70 to 80 death notices a day."



"You know, there's no place to play right now except the cemeteries," says Hector Guerra, the 63-year-old leader. "We're playing a lot of funerals. We're standing six feet away from each other. We're using our face masks. It's just gotten very, very sad and very serious."


"We played the funeral of a 40-year-old lady last week," he says. "Her husband came up to me and told me, 'Thank you so much. Do you remember that you played at our wedding 20 years ago?' and I was freaking out. I was so sorry."


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> It's economics by non-epidemiologists for starters. Their opinion of a default cost of $11k for an asymptomatic infection, $33k for non-hospitalized with symptoms, $512k for hospitalization for any reason with an infection, $1.1 million if in the ICU for any reason with an infection and $2.9 million if in the ICU on a ventilator requires peer review.
> 
> Another limitation is that the "study" is based on statistical methods instead of tracking and surveying rally participants. Given the state of contact tracing in the U.S , it's impossible to say how many cases were actually tied to the rally.
> 
> ...


It's an attempt to quantify the cost of a super spreader event using known statistical and economic methods. Everything is speculative until it's analyzed retrospectively. By then it's too late to change, and we may need to change course prior to knowing exactly how much this can cost us.

Although this is not yet peer reviewed, it does not render the data and the conclusions based thereon completely worthless. However I agree it shouldn't be uncritically swallowed. But possibly we should heed the lesson that there are real costs associated with this pandemic, and although we might not know the precise cost, the estimate alone might make us take heed and change course.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's an attempt to quantify the cost of a super spreader event using known statistical and economic methods. Everything is speculative until it's analyzed retrospectively. By then it's too late to change, and we may need to change course prior to knowing exactly how much this can cost us.
> 
> Although this is not yet peer reviewed, it does not render the data and the conclusions based thereon completely worthless. However I agree it shouldn't be uncritically swallowed. But possibly we should heed the lesson that there are real costs associated with this pandemic, and although we might not know the precise cost, the estimate alone might make us take heed and change course.


Absent peer review and verifiable contact tracing, it's complete speculation for anyone to conclude this is even a "super spreader" event.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Absent peer review and verifiable contact tracing, it's complete speculation for anyone to conclude this is even a "super spreader" event.


They described using anonymous cellphone data. The same type of data the CDC epidemiologists use. So I'm good with that. Data doesn't have to be identifiable to be valuable especially when they have effective correlates. Anyway when it's finally peer reviewed and when this mess is over we'll know what was right and wrong.

Good discussion, you always bring up things I never questioned or saw. Thank you for giving me another way of looking at this even if we don't agree on it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2020)

Another way to compare it: Auto makers not declaring a recall because retrofit/repair costs will be prohibitively expensive and more so than potential lawsuits


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Another way to compare it: Auto makers not declaring a recall because retrofit/repair costs will be prohibitively expensive and more so than potential lawsuits


Where did you see that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Where did you see that?


No where, I was required to take qualitative and quantitative analysis. Bean counters are paid big bucks to consider all costs real, potential and imagined. In Biochem we consider energy and components; not a far jump to straight business and economics


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So I'm good with that. Data doesn't have to be identifiable to be valuable . . .


Until now, you have never let anyone slide by with that explanation. It's a stark contrast. For reasons not entirely clear you have hitched your wagon to an academic report that has reached unsubstantiated conclusions without peer review. This is unusual for you is all.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Until now, you have never let anyone slide by with that explanation. It's a stark contrast. For reasons not entirely clear you have hitched your wagon to an academic report that has reached unsubstantiated conclusions without peer review. This is unusual for you is all.


You are absolutely right it is. This is my first pandemic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You are absolutely right it is. This is my first pandemic.


and the gov't bean counters are now extremely worried; this is going to be very very spendy


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> and the gov't bean counters are now extremely worried; this is going to be very very spendy


To a point they can't quantify it but the shadow is writ large. Good point


----------



## greg nr (Sep 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Where did you see that?


"Unsafe at any speed". It goes way back. Just google it. It's the reason strict product liability is a thing.


----------



## Throughbredred (Sep 9, 2020)

I bet you 1 pack of toilet paper it’s Armageddon.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

greg nr said:


> "Unsafe at any speed". It goes way back. Just google it. It's the reason strict product liability is a thing.


My husband had a Corvair Spyder. He's still alive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2020)

Seems like an interesting conversation....js


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 10, 2020)

Other than a 60 person wedding party infecting over 150 people a few weeks back, Maine's reopening (back in July) has gone surprisingly well. Town was packed all summer, hotels/motels have been full and all the local restaurants had limited indoor/outdoor seating, takeout driving most of their sales. There has been very little increase in cases even with all the out of staters visiting. 
It's strange seeing life carrying on like this knowing how dangerous the risk is. But it can be done safely.
Kids go back to school at the end of the month, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Another way to compare it: Auto makers not declaring a recall because retrofit/repair costs will be prohibitively expensive and more so than potential lawsuits


One of my fav scenes...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, it's official. I contracted covid-19 for the second time (test came back positive)  About 3 months in between the first and second time. I became a little lax after recuperating the first time, mistakenly convinced that I was immune for at least a year. I've been playing a LOT of gigs, and usually the attendees are not diligently following the recommended guidelines. The good news is that the symptoms are less severe this time around - the body aches are about as bad, but the lethargy is not as pronounced, very few chest pains, and I only had one episode of labored breathing (the only symptom that frightens me) lasting about an hour. I've had the symptoms for about 5 days and they are fading quickly. I attribute this to some remnants of antibodies from the first round. This doesn't bode well for a vaccine in my mind, quarterly boosters may be needed to supplement the initial shot. My current fear is that this virus may be here to stay, mutating and lingering like the common cold. That would mean there may indeed be a 'New Normal', that includes social distancing and PPE from here on in. Sure hope I'm wrong about that. Stay careful out there, and keep your guard up...


Jeez I'm sorry Tyler, that sucks!  Can you wear PPE while you're performing?


----------



## greg nr (Sep 10, 2020)

Canada! Eh? 

Congrats. Even though you make sex dull, you are succeeding.









Opinion: Why Canada flattened the curve -- and the US didn't


Michael Bociurkiw writes that as the US has struggled to flatten the curve on the coronavirus pandemic, its neighbor to the north -- Canada -- has successfully managed to slow the spread of Covid-19.




www.cnn.com


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 10, 2020)

It's too bad Tyler got covid again. He's not to blame, a person has to make money. But maybe, just like what happened with the wedding party in Maine, if these venues holding these events followed the right protocol, we wouldn't be passing this around. JC how long are we going to be banging our heads on this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Canada! Eh?
> 
> Congrats. Even though you make sex dull, you are succeeding.
> 
> ...


Dull sex? Never! Our numbers have been steadily going up since August and who knows how bad it's going to get with kids returning to school. We have our fair share of covidiots here. They attacked Dr. Tam for being born in Hong Kong claiming she was part of a Chinese conspiracy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My husband had a Corvair Spyder. He's still alive.


Good thing it wasn't a Pinto.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2020)

What To Make Of That New Research On Sturgis COVID-19 Effects


Scholars are paying attention to new research on the motorcycle rally's effects on coronavirus spread, but they have lots of questions about it, too.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> What To Make Of That New Research On Sturgis COVID-19 Effects
> 
> 
> Scholars are paying attention to new research on the motorcycle rally's effects on coronavirus spread, but they have lots of questions about it, too.
> ...


To me that reads as a fair take on it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeez I'm sorry Tyler, that sucks!  Can you wear PPE while you're performing?


I definitely can, I just haven't. As I stated, I have been really lax lately assuming I was immune from the initial bout of covid. I mean WTF??? It's only been 3 months! I even let women hug me at a few gigs (it was their idea and they were hot.) You can bet your ass that I'll be masked up from now on, and no one gets to touch me (unless they're hot and want to fuck ) I'll just tell them I've gotten covid twice, that should change their minds. On the bright side, no symptoms yet today except being a little extra tired. Good thing, too, I've got 3 gigs to play this weekend. September is super busy...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I definitely can, I just haven't. As I stated, I have been really lax lately assuming I was immune from the initial bout of covid. I mean WTF??? It's only been 3 months! I even let women hug me at a few gigs (it was their idea and they were hot.) You can bet your ass that I'll be masked up from now on, and no one gets to touch me (unless they're hot and want to fuck ) I'll just tell them I've gotten covid twice, that should change their minds. On the bright side, no symptoms yet today except being a little extra tired. Good thing, too, I've got 3 gigs to play this weekend. September is super busy...


Glad you're symptom free today. I wasn't sure if you sang as well played. I saw an infuriating video of a chick invading a performers space, grabbing at him without a mask. I wouldn't appreciate that pre covid. Check out @greg nr link above. They're recommending wearing masks while kissing and having sex lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Glad you're symptom free today. I wasn't sure if you sang as well played. I saw an infuriating video of a chick invading a performers space, grabbing at him without a mask. I wouldn't appreciate that pre covid. Check out @greg nr link above. They're recommending wearing masks while kissing and having sex lol.


LOL, kissing and the wind up is half the fun of sex; masked then why bother?


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've got 3 gigs to play this weekend. September is super busy...


Be careful bro. You've licked it twice but those long term effects they keep talking about could be worse.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, kissing and the wind up is half the fun of sex; masked then why bother?


I think it's more for single people hooking up. I couldn't imagine doing that in the privacy of your own home.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it's more for single people hooking up. I couldn't imagine doing that in the privacy of your own home.


Sure would make a rim job tough!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Glad you're symptom free today. I wasn't sure if you sang as well played. I saw an infuriating video of a chick invading a performers space, grabbing at him without a mask. I wouldn't appreciate that pre covid. Check out @greg nr link above. They're recommending wearing masks while kissing and having sex lol.


Lol. That drunk chick just couldn't believe that someone was rejecting her advances. I've got to start doing that, maybe less obvious as I still want to get a huge tip afterward. If it was a dude doing that to a woman singer, the audience would tackle him...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Be careful bro. You've licked it twice but those long term effects they keep talking about could be worse.


Thanks, dude. I hear you. After an exhaustive battery of x-rays and tests at the hospital during the first bout, I had no signs of organ damage which they said was unusual. A younger, close friend of mine who was hospitalized around the same time (but for much longer) has lung scarring and some liver damage from covid. I'm hoping I escaped unscathed, but nothing I can do about it now. I promise to be good from now on


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. That drunk chick just couldn't believe that someone was rejecting her advances. I've got to start doing that, maybe less obvious as I still want to get a huge tip afterward. If it was a dude doing that to a woman singer, the audience would tackle him...


I was a waiter at a banquet hall years ago.......tips where awesome. But the tricky tray parties with the old church ladies.......I made bank.......but that's what slutting it up gets you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2020)

213 new cases today. We were under 100 per day in early August.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

*Singing among the easiest ways to spread COVID, study shows*
*Face masks, social distancing still best for stopping COVID spread*








Singing among the easiest ways to spread COVID, study shows


The study reveals loud and consonant-rich singing spreads aerosols and other droplets into the air.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 213 new cases today. We were under 100 per day in early August.
> 
> View attachment 4680636


Over 1000 in one small US state under 4,000,000 population.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Over 1000 in one small US state under 4,000,000 population.


yea I don't even know what to say about that. I worry about you guys.  We had 630 new cases for the entire country of 37,000,000 people.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea I don't even know what to say about that. I worry about you guys.  We had 630 new cases for the entire country of 37,000,000 people.


California has more people than Canada.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

*Kids caught the coronavirus at childcare centers and infected family members, CDC report says*
The authors of the study note that research had previously shown that kids 10 years and older could spread the virus in schools. The new study is evidence that even younger kids, including an 8-month-old baby, can still spread the virus, despite not getting severely sick from Covid-19, the researchers said. 








Kids caught the coronavirus at child care centers and infected family members, CDC report says


"Transmission was observed from two of three children with confirmed, asymptomatic COVID-19," the researchers wrote, providing more evidence that those who do not have Covid-19 symptoms can still spread the virus.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> California has more people than Canada.


Damn straight we do! LOL For some reason the entire world wants to live in Cali.



Thanks. Pamela Anderson!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Damn straight we do! LOL For some reason the entire world wants to live in Cali.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Pamela Anderson!


Not me, I've already got a BBQ pit.


----------



## Kushash (Sep 11, 2020)

Sickened at ground zero, dozens of 9/11 first responders have died from COVID-19


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not me, I've already got a BBQ pit.


Smoking with everything that grows in the woods at once is not recommended.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not me, I've already got a BBQ pit.


Well then, how can you live without earthquakes? Or mudslides? Or Firenado's? Or drought? Or non-stop rush hours? Or even devin nunes and his poor cow and mom?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Well then, how can you live without earthquakes? Or mudslides? Or Firenado's? Or drought? Or non-stop rush hours? Or even devin nunes and his poor cow and mom?


I do have a real Tornado Shelter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I do have a real Tornado Shelter.


Outside or inside?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2020)

Outside, 10 steps from front door.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Outside, 10 steps from front door.


Living in Kansas inspired me to learn more about meteorology.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Living in Kansas inspired me to learn more about meteorology.


My adopted family originated in Kansas and Oklahoma, that inspired me to never go there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2020)

*College students admitted to police they had COVID-19. They threw a house party anyway.*
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/miami-university-covid-positive-students-party-police-cam-video/


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> *College students admitted to police they had COVID-19. They threw a house party anyway.*
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/miami-university-covid-positive-students-party-police-cam-video/


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

*Couple dies from COVID-19 holding hands, within four minutes of each other in Rowan Co., N.C*









Couple dies from COVID-19 holding hands, within four minutes of each other in Rowan Co., N.C.


A local couple, married for 48 years, died from COVID-19 within four minutes of each other while holding hands in the hospital.




www.wbtv.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Well then, how can you live without earthquakes? Or mudslides? Or Firenado's? Or drought? Or non-stop rush hours? Or even devin nunes and his poor cow and mom?


Did you follow devinnunescow on instagram, CONFESS!!!


----------



## greg nr (Sep 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea I don't even know what to say about that. I worry about you guys.  We had 630 new cases for the entire country of 37,000,000 people.


I saw you had no reported deaths for the first time in months. Congrats.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 13, 2020)

The Sturgis Biker Rally Did Not Cause 266,796 Cases of COVID-19


The huge figure immediately hit the “confirmation bias” button in many people’s brains. But hold up.




slate.com





But if 1000 cases came out of there, it's 1000 too many. Or 260 (the last number I heard a couple weeks ago) or 5000 or 10,000 or what the fuck ever.

I can't go to a goddamn Pirate game because MLB doesn't want people getting sick, but a bunch of nitwits can hook up with political T shirts and pretend there's nothing to worry about.

We may currently be the stupidest country on the face of the earth. 

I'm ordering more dix lover masks, fall is coming fast. Personally, I think it's going to get ugly.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Did you follow devinnunescow on instagram, CONFESS!!!


Actually, he follows _me_ on Twitter.

I've been known to amuse him .


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> a bunch of nitwits can hook up with political T shirts and pretend there's nothing to worry about.


Darwin was just trying to scare people.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 13, 2020)

Interesting article based on new england journal of medicine article. Why did I have to find this on a uk site?

Wear your damned mask. It could be as useful as a vaccine.









Face masks could be giving people Covid-19 immunity, researchers suggest


Mask wearing might also be reducing the severity of the virus and ensuring that a greater proportion of new infections are asymptomatic




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 13, 2020)

Found out my brother in Mexico has contracted covid.  .
I don't have any real information on his condition other than he has it.
Hopefully it's not too bad

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Found out my brother in Mexico has contracted covid.  .
> I don't have any real information on his condition other than he has it.
> Hopefully it's not too bad
> 
> SH420


Hope all will go well bud.


----------



## Kushash (Sep 13, 2020)

Flipping my covid-19 2020 grow to 12/12 in a couple of days.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The Sturgis Biker Rally Did Not Cause 266,796 Cases of COVID-19
> 
> 
> The huge figure immediately hit the “confirmation bias” button in many people’s brains. But hold up.
> ...


That was my point. Although the figures are speculative they highlight the point that no matter the absolute number we are paying a price for this disease and not just in human life.



greg nr said:


> Interesting article based on new england journal of medicine article. Why did I have to find this on a uk site?
> 
> Wear your damned mask. It could be as useful as a vaccine.
> 
> ...


The severity of the illness is dose dependent on the amount of pathogen in the exposure. I wish I could say I don't understand why that hasn't been discussed. Then I see this: 

Caputo also said that HHS was appropriately reviewing the CDC's reports. “Our intention is to make sure that evidence, science-based data drives policy through this pandemic—*not ulterior deep state motives in the bowels of CDC,*" (https://www.politico.com/news/2020/09/11/exclusive-trump-officials-interfered-with-cdc-reports-on-covid-19-412809)



shrxhky420 said:


> Found out my brother in Mexico has contracted covid.  .
> I don't have any real information on his condition other than he has it.
> Hopefully it's not too bad
> 
> SH420


What a wild year it's been my friend . Stay strong and I'll keep him in my thoughts too.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2020)

Highest rates for new infections in US are North Dakota, South Dakota, Iowa and Missouri.

All have killer Repug governors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I saw you had no reported deaths for the first time in months. Congrats.


I think that's due to the fact that most of the new infections here are people under thirty. Mayor is talking about shutting down the strip clubs because of recent outbreaks.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think that's due to the fact that most of the new infections here are people under thirty. Mayor is talking about shutting down the strip clubs because of recent outbreaks.


Yeah. Makes perfect sense if you are loking for a reason to close something you don't like. Crowded restaraunts with clothes = ok. Bars with clothes on = ok. Bars without clothes = bad. Uhh-huh.

Not that I have any love for strip clubs. But some politicians will use any crisis to push pet hate projects.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Yeah. Makes perfect sense if you are loking for a reason to close something you don't like. Crowded restaraunts with clothes = ok. Bars with clothes on = ok. Bars without clothes = bad. Uhh-huh.
> 
> Not that I have any love for strip clubs. But some politicians will use any crisis to push pet hate projects.


I still haven't been to a restaurant or bar since this all started. 

313 new cases in Ontario today 112 in Toronto, up from 202 yesterday. Our highest number since June 5th, I think we're going to go into lock down again.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 14, 2020)

Predictions for even just the us aren't all that rosy either. We have close to 300M people. It's thought that each person will need two doses. And some of the vaccines need to be stored at really, really cold temps. They still don't know for how long the vaccine will work. Will yu need a different strain every year like the flu?

The logistics of this are crazy. Not to mention the expense. And until a sizable portion have received it, it will rage on, year after year.

*Not enough Covid vaccine for all until 2024, says biggest producer*
Source: *Financial Times*

Stephanie Findlay in New Delhi and Anna Gross in London

The chief executive of the world’s largest vaccine manufacturer has warned that not enough Covid-19 vaccines will be available for everyone in the world to be inoculated until the end of 2024 at the earliest.

Adar Poonawalla, chief executive of the Serum Institute of India, told the Financial Times that pharmaceutical companies were not increasing production capacity quickly enough to vaccinate the global population in less time.

“It’s going to take four to five years until everyone gets the vaccine on this planet,” said Mr Poonawalla, who estimated that if the Covid-19 shot is a two-dose vaccine — such as measles or rotavirus — the world will need 15bn doses.

Based in the western Indian city of Pune, the family-run Serum Institute has partnered with five international pharmaceutical firms, including AstraZeneca and Novavax, to develop a Covid-19 vaccine and committed to produce 1bn doses, of which it has pledged half to India. The company may also partner with Russia’s Gamaleya Research Institute to manufacture the Sputnik vaccine.

Mr Poonawalla said that the commitment far exceeded the capacity of other vaccine producers. “I know the world wants to be optimistic on it . . . [but] I have not heard of anyone coming even close to that [level] right now,” he said in a video call from London.


Read more: https://www.ft.com/content/a832d5d7-4a7f-42cc-850d-8757f19c3b6b


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2020)

Got flu shot today. I hate all the fine print on the sheet of paper they give you but I hate getting sick more.

I'm thinking in the more intelligent areas of the country wear everyone wears masks, the flu season should be suppressed a little?

One can only hope.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got flu shot today. I hate all the fine print on the sheet of paper they give you but I hate getting sick more.
> 
> I'm thinking in the more intelligent areas of the country wear everyone wears masks, the flu season should be suppressed a little?
> 
> One can only hope.


I hate needles more than most I think, but went ahead & got the Flu shot + Pneumonia vaccination as well on the advice of someone who's knowledge and opinion I much respect.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

COVID-19 in Canada: Ontario closes strip club, restricts operations at restaurants, bars and clubs


The latest COVID-19 updates from Canadian officials, health experts and politicians.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Actually, he follows _me_ on Twitter.
> View attachment 4682509
> I've been known to amuse him .


Me too lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

Maine wedding reception now linked to deaths of 7 people who didn't attend....
At least seven people have died in connection to a coronavirus outbreak that continues to sicken people in Maine following a wedding reception held over the summer that violated state virus guidelines, public health authorities said. None of the seven people who have died attended the wedding








Maine wedding reception now linked to deaths of 7 people who didn't attend


The August wedding reception at the Big Moose Inn in Millinocket is linked to more than 175 confirmed cases.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Maine wedding reception now linked to deaths of 7 people who didn't attend....
> At least seven people have died in connection to a coronavirus outbreak that continues to sicken people in Maine following a wedding reception held over the summer that violated state virus guidelines, public health authorities said. None of the seven people who have died attended the wedding
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Thousands and thousands of tourists visited the state over the summer and these dumbfu*k locals cause the biggest outbreak/loss in the state. 

The venue claimed they had two rooms that would break the guests up enough to meet safety standards. Yes, because drunk people listen so well and dont wander at wedding parties


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Yup. Thousands and thousands of tourists visited the state over the summer and these dumbfu*k locals cause the biggest outbreak/loss in the state.
> 
> The venue claimed they had two rooms that would break the guests up enough to meet safety standards. Yes, because drunk people listen so well and dont wander at wedding parties


Yep. I played a wedding reception and dinner on Monday night, and every attendee had on a mask... for the first 30 minutes. After everyone hit the bar, almost every mask came off and stayed off. Not mine, though. I was the masked violinist all night. I ain't catching the Rona a third time, fuck that shit...


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Leather Alien Face Mask


----------



## Steve French (Sep 16, 2020)

It's interesting you know. Things around here started to open up a ways back. Naturally, people did not give a fuck about any of the safety recommendations, and naturally, cases have ramped up, now exceeding former peak levels. And people's response? Give less of a fuck. Speaking of stupidity, must be about time for another dart. Feels like I've been getting a few extra packs in a day with all this wildfire smoke. Hope that's the cause of this sore throat I can feel coming on.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2020)

__





Flu in the Southern Hemisphere has 'practically disappeared.' What does that mean for America's flu season?


Many countries in the Southern Hemisphere are reporting far fewer flu cases than in previous years—and health officials are attributing the decline to restrictions put into place to control the new coronavirus. Here's what that could mean for America's upcoming flu season.




www.advisory.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2020)

The other night fearless leader announced we were going for 'herd mentality'. I think he's misquoting our newly minted pandemic specialist, Scott Atlas née radiologist, who has discussed this strategy while completely ignoring Sweden.









Around 100 Stanford faculty members condemn Hoover fellow and White House advisor Scott Atlas’ controversial views on COVID-19


Stanford physicians and researchers published an open letter to the Stanford University School of Medicine faculty on Wednesday that criticized Hoover Institution Senior Fellow Dr. Scott Atlas’…




www.stanforddaily.com





Get a respirator, wear eye protection it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The other night fearless leader announced we were going for 'herd mentality'. I think he's misquoting our newly minted pandemic specialist, Scott Atlas née radiologist, who has discussed this strategy while completely ignoring Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was hard to watch. It is amazing that someone can sit there and state that they didn't say something that was recorded. "I never said that." 'We have it right here on tape.' "Nope, I never said it." 'Oh, okay...' He lies like a six year old...


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

I saw an article where he blames Biden for not instituting mandatory mask wear...???? WTF?


----------



## Kushash (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

300 new cases and three more deaths for Ontario. 

Lockdown is coming back to Toronto  they've reduced gatherings to 10 indoors and 25 outdoors while the rest of the province can have 25 indoors and 100 outdoors. They also reported ten cases in city schools.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

Ok, hell IS freezing over.
Dee Snyder scolding anti mask idiots in Floriduh 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306086822817099778


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok, hell IS freezing over.
> Dee Snyder scolding anti mask idiots in Floriduh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306086822817099778


His looks have improved with age!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> His looks have improved with age!


Have you heard the slow version of we're not gonna to take it? He made it for a pediatric cancer charity. The video is hard to watch and makes me bawl but the song is beautiful and takes on a new meaning. He's such a cool person.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you heard the slow version of we're not gonna to take it? He made it for a pediatric cancer charity. The video is hard to watch and makes me bawl but the song is beautiful and takes on a new meaning. He's such a cool person.


Damn I got something in my eye 

Fuck cancer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I got something in my eye
> 
> Fuck cancer


I warned you.


----------



## Kushash (Sep 18, 2020)

Hundreds pose nude wearing only masks for London art installation


Hundreds of volunteers have stripped and posed naked in a north London park -- all in the name of art.




www.cnn.com


----------



## greg nr (Sep 18, 2020)

I saw the headline and thought "wtf, I thought they were spiking cases?".. then I read it and realized they were talking economics, not health. Maine went full trump on re-opening. Vacation land became pandemic land. The only reason they aren't getting more attention is nobody actually lives there (apologies to actual ME residents, you know what I mean); mostly the summer crowds live elsewhere.

I don't know wtf they are referring to in the line "They point to the state's low infection rate, as well as the fact that Maine didn't rush to re-open, as factors.". Maine only has a low infection rate in raw numerical numbers. The rate per resident is high. In fact, ME is on MA's list of states you have to quarantine if you traveled from there. They also rushed to reopen businesses. Crazy talk.......

*Study: Maine recovering from pandemic better than any other state*
Source: *WGME 13*

"Moody's Investment Service, a bond rating company, and CNN Business have teamed up to track the economic recovery of each state.

They say right now, Maine's economy is operating at 93 percent of where it was in early March, making it number one in the so-called "Back-to-Normal Index."

They point to the state's low infection rate, as well as the fact that Maine didn't rush to re-open, as factors."





Read more: https://wgme.com/news/local/study-maine-recovering-from-pandemic-better-than-any-other-state


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2020)

401 new cases in Ontario today  People suck! I can't believe how far we've swung the wrong way. 

The premier said he won't send the entire province into lockdown again. It will selectively be areas like Toronto that are hotspots.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 401 new cases in Ontario today  People suck! I can't believe how far we've swung the wrong way.
> 
> The premier said he won't send the entire province into lockdown again. It will selectively be areas like Toronto that are hotspots.


And the traditional flu season, which will also be the new covid season, is just getting started. People will move indoors and pack in more closely. Infection rates will rise. A second wave will occur. But you are making all the right moves, which we to the south can't say........


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2020)

So I am completely over this round of Covid! Took about a week this time, but the true test came yesterday when I took a long bike ride across the city. During the first bout of Covid, my symptoms would abate, but they were reactivated each time I exercised. That process lasted about 2 months and was quite depressing. But I feel fine today after the workout, so I'm officially calling this a win. I'm being really careful from now on, I don't want a third bout, and I want to avoid the seasonal flu (which I never contract), as well. Stay safe, people. It's a jungle out there. Sometimes I wonder how I keep from going under...


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So I am completely over this round of Covid! Took about a week this time, but the true test came yesterday when I took a long bike ride across the city. During the first bout of Covid, my symptoms would abate, but they were reactivated each time I exercised. That process lasted about 2 months and was quite depressing. But I feel fine today after the workout, so I'm officially calling this a win. I'm being really careful from now on, I don't want a third bout, and I want to avoid the seasonal flu (which I never contract), as well. Stay safe, people. It's a jungle out there. Sometimes I wonder how I keep from going under...


That is probably why the health professionals are planning on two immunization shots. Glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So I am completely over this round of Covid! Took about a week this time, but the true test came yesterday when I took a long bike ride across the city. During the first bout of Covid, my symptoms would abate, but they were reactivated each time I exercised. That process lasted about 2 months and was quite depressing. But I feel fine today after the workout, so I'm officially calling this a win. I'm being really careful from now on, I don't want a third bout, and I want to avoid the seasonal flu (which I never contract), as well. Stay safe, people. It's a jungle out there. Sometimes I wonder how I keep from going under...


Good. People forget or are unaware of the impact and genius of Grandmaster Flash. Wrote uplifting, wholesome lyrics when others went the opposite direction.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2020)

*Coronavirus can spread on airline flights, two studies show*








Coronavirus can spread on airline flights, two studies show | CNN


Coronavirus can spread on flights. Two new studies describe how it happened.




www.cnn.com


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 19, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I saw the headline and thought "wtf, I thought they were spiking cases?".. then I read it and realized they were talking economics, not health. Maine went full trump on re-opening. Vacation land became pandemic land. The only reason they aren't getting more attention is nobody actually lives there (apologies to actual ME residents, you know what I mean); mostly the summer crowds live elsewhere.
> 
> I don't know wtf they are referring to in the line "They point to the state's low infection rate, as well as the fact that Maine didn't rush to re-open, as factors.". Maine only has a low infection rate in raw numerical numbers. The rate per resident is high. In fact, ME is on MA's list of states you have to quarantine if you traveled from there. They also rushed to reopen businesses. Crazy talk.......
> 
> ...


Lol @ pandemic land! Good one! Quite the dramatic flair!


----------



## Kushash (Sep 19, 2020)

A new Canadian Covid-19 gargle test 'one of the first of its kind' in the world, doctor says | CNN


Most children in British Columbia can say goodbye to those icky swabs and uncomfortable Covid-19 tests as the Canadian province launches a new gargle method for students ages 4 to 19.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So I am completely over this round of Covid! Took about a week this time, but the true test came yesterday when I took a long bike ride across the city. During the first bout of Covid, my symptoms would abate, but they were reactivated each time I exercised. That process lasted about 2 months and was quite depressing. But I feel fine today after the workout, so I'm officially calling this a win. I'm being really careful from now on, I don't want a third bout, and I want to avoid the seasonal flu (which I never contract), as well. Stay safe, people. It's a jungle out there. Sometimes I wonder how I keep from going under...


----------



## greg nr (Sep 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Coronavirus can spread on airline flights, two studies show*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocker that.


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2020)

*Coronavirus: Idaho pastor who called himself 'no-masker' in intensive care with Covid-19*
However, after his diagnosis in early September, his wife posted on Facebook: “I'm humbled,” and added: “I have Covid and some of my friends have Covid now but more seriously my husband is in critical care in ICU with Covid and it is serious. Please take this serious.”


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2020)

Coronavirus immunity may last just six months and could reinfect people every year
People who have recovered from coronavirus may lose their immunity to the disease within six months, according to new research.
It could reinfect people year after year - just like the common cold, warn scientists.








Coronavirus immunity may last only 6 months and could reinfect people every year


A study found that four patients with similar coronaviruses were reinfected frequently, with one struck down 17 times - around once every two years, as scientists claim the UK could face 'multiple waves' of Covid-19




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Halman9000 (Sep 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Scientists figure out how new coronavirus breaks into human cells
> 
> 
> It could aid in drug development.
> ...


Here is an interesting article , you might like .

Do a search using the sentence below for the search .


*Investigation into SARS-CoV-2 Resistance of Compounds in Garlic Essential Oil

Best Regards 
Halman9000*


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Coronavirus immunity may last just six months and could reinfect people every year
> People who have recovered from coronavirus may lose their immunity to the disease within six months, according to new research.
> It could reinfect people year after year - just like the common cold, warn scientists.
> 
> ...



Sheeeeit. Six months would have been fine, I was reinfected after three! Smh...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 20, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> Here is an interesting article , you might like .
> 
> Do a search using the sentence below for the search .
> 
> ...


Very interesting, thanks for citing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So I am completely over this round of Covid! Took about a week this time, but the true test came yesterday when I took a long bike ride across the city. During the first bout of Covid, my symptoms would abate, but they were reactivated each time I exercised. That process lasted about 2 months and was quite depressing. But I feel fine today after the workout, so I'm officially calling this a win. I'm being really careful from now on, I don't want a third bout, and I want to avoid the seasonal flu (which I never contract), as well. Stay safe, people. It's a jungle out there. Sometimes I wonder how I keep from going under...


Sorry to hear this Tyler. How do you think you got it the second time ?
I am glad to hear your feeling better and I hope you don’t get it again.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear this Tyler. How do you think you got it the second time ?
> I am glad to hear your feeling better and I hope you don’t get it again.


Hello, Good Doctor. I got it the second time from a large backyard gathering, a great gig on the south side. Few people wore masks, but I didn't care because I mistakenly assumed I was immune, as I just had it three months earlier. I posted about it in this thread - the only bright side was that the second time only took a week to get over, where the first bout took about 10 weeks. The symptoms were less severe, too, save for the awful body aches. I promised to be super careful from now on, I want to deal with it as few times as possible. At this point it looks like we will all have to deal with it eventually, I don't think it is going anywhere...


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Hello, Good Doctor. I got it the second time from a large backyard gathering, a great gig on the south side. Few people wore masks, but I didn't care because I mistakenly assumed I was immune, as I just had it three months earlier. I posted about it in this thread - the only bright side was that the second time only took a week to get over, where the first bout took about 10 weeks. The symptoms were less severe, too, save for the awful body aches. I promised to be super careful from now on, I want to deal with it as few times as possible. At this point it looks like we will all have to deal with it eventually, I don't think it is going anywhere...


What prompted the Drs visit/covid test this time around?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> What prompted the Drs visit/covid test this time around?


I started feeling shitty, and my kid had to get one. I was the one to drive him, so I thought I may as well get one, too. I really didn't think I had it, because I didn't believe I could get it again so soon. I LOVED the idea of being immune. I was in shock...


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I started feeling shitty, and my kid had to get one. I was the one to drive him, so I thought I may as well get one, too. I really didn't think I had it, because I didn't believe I could get it again so soon. I LOVED the idea of being immune. I was in shock...


Well shit, how's your boy doing? Isn't he living with you off and on? I figure if I bring it home ( I go out the most to work and do the errands) my family will get it. Good to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Hello, Good Doctor. I got it the second time from a large backyard gathering, a great gig on the south side. Few people wore masks, but I didn't care because I mistakenly assumed I was immune, as I just had it three months earlier. I posted about it in this thread - the only bright side was that the second time only took a week to get over, where the first bout took about 10 weeks. The symptoms were less severe, too, save for the awful body aches. I promised to be super careful from now on, I want to deal with it as few times as possible. At this point it looks like we will all have to deal with it eventually, I don't think it is going anywhere...


Incredible . You have been infected twice. With proof you could possess valuable blood Samples for the scientist to study. I am curious how much they would pay for your blood at this point . 
I am getting my flu shot this week at work if they don’t run out again. Do you believe in flu shots or ever get them?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Well shit, how's your boy doing? Isn't he living with you off and on? I figure if I bring it home ( I go out the most to work and do the errands) my family will get it. Good to hear you're feeling better.


Thanks, bro. My kid actually has his own place across the city from me. I got him started with the first month and security deposit, but he's been paying it on his own for the last 3 months. Since we don't live together anymore, we wear masks when in the car together, but sit apart inside without wearing them. We're all doing our best. It's difficult, we're such social primates


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Incredible . You have been infected twice. With proof you could possess valuable blood Samples for the scientist to study. I am curious how much they would pay for your blood at this point .
> I am getting my flu shot this week at work if they don’t run out again. Do you believe in flu shots or ever get them?


There are a lot of cases now of people getting covid multiple times, I'm not so unique. I've never had a flu shot, but I'm seriously considering one this year...


----------



## greg nr (Sep 21, 2020)

So many of these stories, and still they deny, rant, and die....









Trump-loving former Republican official who hated face masks dies from COVID-19


Former Nashville Council Member Tony Tenpenny, a Trump-loving Republican who posted anti-face mask memes on Facebook, has died from complications resulting from being infected from COVID-19. The Tennessean reports that Tenpenny “was hospitalized for more than a month at one of the St. Thomas...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2020)

COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov





Covid is spread by aerosol. Besides a mask you need to wear eye protection.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 21, 2020)

Consider this. If you have been treated for, or tested positive for CV-19, you now have a pre-existing condition that could be linked to future issues relating to any internal organs including the heart, kidneys, or lungs.

Once/if the aca is killed in scotus, you will no longer have health insurance for those conditions.

Just something to consider. What do you have to lose?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)

Interesting finding.








Exclusive: Study suggests dengue may provide some immunity against COVID-19


A new study that analyzed the coronavirus outbreak in Brazil has found a link between the spread of the virus and past outbreaks of dengue fever that suggests exposure to the mosquito-transmitted illness may provide some level of immunity against COVID-19.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2020)

We're still reporting over 400 new cases per day and our positive rate is officially over 1%. Toronto city council is voting today to extend the indoor mask requirement until March 2021. How friggen depressing is that? I liked it better when extended it 30 days at a time. I wasn't fooling myself that it would end this year, but it all seems hopeless now. On Friday the gathering restrictions that were placed on Toronto have now been extended to the entire province.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Interesting finding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, bro. My kid actually has his own place across the city from me. I got him started with the first month and security deposit, but he's been paying it on his own for the last 3 months. Since we don't live together anymore, we wear masks when in the car together, but sit apart inside without wearing them. We're all doing our best. It's difficult, we're such social primates


I find some comfort in knowing you had it and didnt give it to him. I appreciate your posts. I personally dont know anyone who has been infected, but I'm definitely not an anti-masker. I wear mine whenever I go into stores which I've limited to every 3 weeks to the grocery store. And I know this shit is real, my wife and I are part of a very small percentage of people keeping our kids home when school starts Sept 28. I know once I started venturing out, the easier it was to become complacent. Last spring when it became serious in the states, my family and I locked down. No hugs, visitors all that. But like you, I have to work as well and I've been lucky to find jobs working alone, I sometimes forget there's a pandemic going on. Last week I realized after about 10 minutes of being home from the mechanics I hadnt washed my hands. Stay safe, man.



doublejj said:


> Maine wedding reception now linked to deaths of 7 people who didn't attend....
> At least seven people have died in connection to a coronavirus outbreak that continues to sicken people in Maine following a wedding reception held over the summer that violated state virus guidelines, public health authorities said. None of the seven people who have died attended the wedding
> 
> 
> ...


As of this morning, 8 deaths and 275 infections due to this local wedding. Last week it was 175. I think the wedding was August 8. Just this 50-60 person wedding alone has caused Maine's overall numbers to jump dramatically.



Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4690528


It will get better eventually. Do you suppose you could find something that would allow you to work from home? Maybe you'd feel a little better with a little coin in your pocket if you're going to be stuck at home.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Consider this. If you have been treated for, or tested positive for CV-19, you now have a pre-existing condition that could be linked to future issues relating to any internal organs including the heart, kidneys, or lungs.
> 
> Once/if the aca is killed in scotus, you will no longer have health insurance for those conditions.
> 
> Just something to consider. What do you have to lose?


The fact that it is _possible _for covid to cause damage to these organs doesn't mean that covid is _necessarily_ the cause of anything that may go awry with these organs. Wouldn't the burden of proof lie with the insurance companies to prove that the cause of the damage was covid? Iow, alcohol can cause liver damage, so anyone who has consumed alcohol who also ends up with a damaged liver won't be covered because drinking alcohol is a pre-existing condition?


----------



## greg nr (Sep 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The fact that it is _possible _for covid to cause damage to these organs doesn't mean that covid is _necessarily_ the cause of anything that may go awry with these organs. Wouldn't the burden of proof lie with the insurance companies to prove that the cause of the damage was covid? Iow, alcohol can cause liver damage, so anyone who has consumed alcohol who also ends up with a damaged liver won't be covered because drinking alcohol is a pre-existing condition?


Proof never lies with the insurance company. And to your point, if you ever had test results indicating high levels of liver disfunction results, you are tagged for life. Just drinking won't be used, but positive lab tests would. 

In the past, as long as you continuously had health insurance they wouldn't claim it as a pre-existing condition. But any gaps in insurance would create the loophole they looked for. Under new rules. all bets would be off.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Proof never lies with the insurance company. And to your point, if you ever had test results indicating high levels of liver disfunction results, you are tagged for life. Just drinking won't be used, but positive lab tests would.
> 
> In the past, as long as you continuously had health insurance they wouldn't claim it as a pre-existing condition. But any gaps in insurance would create the loophole they looked for. Under new rules. all bets would be off.


If proof never lies with the insurance company, how can they ever make any positive claim? i.e. if my doc says I need treatment for kidney failure, and the insurance company says they won't cover that because of x, wouldn't they have to prove x? If not, why would they ever have to pay for anything? Couldn't they just make any assertion they wanted without backing it up? I'm just curious, I don't know much about this stuff...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> It will get better eventually. Do you suppose you could find something that would allow you to work from home? Maybe you'd feel a little better with a little coin in your pocket if you're going to be stuck at home.


I've been out of the workforce for so long that I don't think I'm cut out for it anymore. I took a part time job last year as an online customer support agent. Customers were rude and treated me like shit and I quit that after a couple shifts. I also went back to the job I left five years ago in July. It was such a different place than when I worked there. The girls were all way younger than me and very catty. I was going home miserable every day so we decided that I should quit and stay home and look after our affairs.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been out of the workforce for so long that I don't think I'm cut out for it anymore. I took a part time job last year as an online customer support agent. Customers were rude and treated me like shit and I quit that after a couple shifts. I also went back to the job I left five years ago in July. It was such a different place than when I worked there. The girls were all way younger than me and very catty. I was going home miserable every day so we decided that I should quit and stay home and look after our affairs.


Ya know, I'm a self admitted lurker of every corner of this site, and I read about your problems with the July job lol. I dont blame you and in the beginning of August I quit a job after a weeks worth of work. It was the best feeling haha, it was like, f you, you dont own me!  I'm out. They were nice enough people, the pay was $35/hr ( it was caretaking) but I could tell I was about 2 days away from being asked to start cleaning up after their 6 dogs. Homie dont play that. They could've paid a high schooler $12 hr to do the job. $10 actually. I think of being stuck at the job when I'm doing something now I dont enjoy lol.
Yeah, anyways, this whole deal has been hard. Hang in there.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2020)

Walmart will pay $12 hr but full time is 30 hours and not a place to be in a pandemic. My wife and I are both in retail and tourist workers in a vacation destination area and are sitting things out, we are also semi-retired.
Probably just retired now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been out of the workforce for so long that I don't think I'm cut out for it anymore. I took a part time job last year as an online customer support agent. Customers were rude and treated me like shit and I quit that after a couple shifts. I also went back to the job I left five years ago in July. It was such a different place than when I worked there. The girls were all way younger than me and very catty. I was going home miserable every day so we decided that I should quit and stay home and look after our affairs.


I will be officially retired (for good this time) this Friday.
47 years of reported income is enough for me, and I'm gonna go fishing when I want to Damn it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I will be officially retired (for good this time) this Friday.
> 47 years of reported income is enough for me, and I'm gonna go fishing when I want to Damn it!


Hell yeah bud! Hope you don't get board


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Ya know, I'm a self admitted lurker of every corner of this site, and I read about your problems with the July job lol. I dont blame you and in the beginning of August I quit a job after a weeks worth of work. It was the best feeling haha, it was like, f you, you dont own me!  I'm out. They were nice enough people, the pay was $35/hr ( it was caretaking) but I could tell I was about 2 days away from being asked to start cleaning up after their 6 dogs. Homie dont play that. They could've paid a high schooler $12 hr to do the job. $10 actually. I think of being stuck at the job when I'm doing something now I dont enjoy lol.
> Yeah, anyways, this whole deal has been hard. Hang in there.


I'd pick up dog poo (from little dogs) for 35 bucks an hour... I do it for free now.  I did feel great after I was out the door but quitting was stressful for me and I kept flip flopping. My former coworker took a chance on hiring me and I feel like I screwed her over a bit. We haven't spoken since I quit, I think she's still mad a me.  

I always get a little depressed this time of year as summer comes to an end. 2020 has been way worse than years before, seeing how poorly we're doing with covid it almost seems that the last six months of sacrifice have been for nothing. Tomorrow will be my 6th anniversary. We've gone totally apeshit every year to celebrate, visiting Hawaii, Mexico, France and Victoria... and tomorrow we're going to sit at home and do nothing. At least we didn't plan a trip that we had to cancel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I will be officially retired (for good this time) this Friday.
> 47 years of reported income is enough for me, and I'm gonna go fishing when I want to Damn it!


Congratulations seeing your pic I didn't think you were old enough to retire. Are you picking up any new hobbies or is it going to be all fishing and hunting all the time? 



hillbill said:


> Walmart will pay $12 hr but full time is 30 hours and not a place to be in a pandemic. My wife and I are both in retail and tourist workers in a vacation destination area and are sitting things out, we are also semi-retired.
> Probably just retired now.


Sadly I think we're going to see a lot of forced retirements for folks in their late 50's early 60's.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> If proof never lies with the insurance company, how can they ever make any positive claim? i.e. if my doc says I need treatment for kidney failure, and the insurance company says they won't cover that because of x, wouldn't they have to prove x? If not, why would they ever have to pay for anything? Couldn't they just make any assertion they wanted without backing it up? I'm just curious, I don't know much about this stuff...


It starts with "Claim Denied".... It ends with a lot of your money in lawyers payroll. Sometimes, a state insurance board will reverse their decision, but they won't reimburse you for legal fees. But in between is arbitration, which you already agreed to, and they hire and pay the arbiters.

Proof always falls to your lawyers The insurers just follow process and internal medical staff reviews, which you aren't able to find or see.

It isn't a system that was ever designed for you to win, but the aca gave you a few rights you never had before, and the gop is working overtime to strip it away.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Congratulations seeing your pic I didn't think you were old enough to retire. Are you picking up any new hobbies or is it going to be all fishing and hunting all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I think we're going to see a lot of forced retirements for folks in their late 50's early 60's.


We shall see what strikes my fancy. First & formost I am planning on reviving my late fathers veg garden (80' x 30' ish). I love growing things & am not half bad at it if I do say so myself.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)

A healthcare company in South Dakota that urges people to avoid social gatherings is hosting an indoor country concert


The event is being held two months after health officials said the state's Sturgis Motorcycle Rally led to 100 COVID-19 cases in eight states.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We shall see what strikes my fancy. First & formost I am planning on reviving my late fathers veg garden (80' x 30' ish). I love growing things & am not half bad at it if I do say so myself.


Have to hope you picked up a thing or two from this site in the past twelve years. 18 square feet keeps me pretty busy, 2,400 square feet is going to be a job! 

Have you moved into the new homestead yet?



raratt said:


> A healthcare company in South Dakota that urges people to avoid social gatherings is hosting an indoor country concert
> 
> 
> The event is being held two months after health officials said the state's Sturgis Motorcycle Rally led to 100 COVID-19 cases in eight states.
> ...


Country music brings out the worst in people.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Country music comes from the worst in people.


FIFY


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> FIFY


Sounds like the Wurst Käse scenario
Klaxons nrrt nrrt nrrt


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds like the Wurst Käse scenario
> Klaxons nrrt nrrt nrrt
> 
> View attachment 4691113


That looks like my grandma's bread.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have to hope you picked up a thing or two from this site in the past twelve years. 18 square feet keeps me pretty busy, 2,400 square feet is going to be a job!
> 
> Have you moved into the new homestead yet?


Not as yet but soon, very soon.
When you see me go mostly dark you will know (cause I hate typing on my phone).


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not as yet but soon, very soon.
> *When you see me go mostly dark* you will know (cause I hate typing on my phone).









It's hard to believe they didn't catch shit for making this movie. Fucking 80s. I love when they list the Harvard tuition, it's like, what a bargain!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We shall see what strikes my fancy. First & formost I am planning on reviving my late fathers veg garden (80' x 30' ish). I love growing things & am not half bad at it if I do say so myself.


do you know how to trim weed?.....asking for a friend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> do you know how to trim weed?.....asking for a friend


Please tell your "friend" that Knowing and Enjoying are two entirely different things.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2020)

478 new cases in Ontario today.  We're back to where we were in early May.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2020)

*N95 masks save lives. So why are they still hard to get this far into a pandemic?*


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're still reporting over 400 new cases per day and our positive rate is officially over 1%. Toronto city council is voting today to extend the indoor mask requirement until March 2021. How friggen depressing is that? I liked it better when extended it 30 days at a time. I wasn't fooling myself that it would end this year, but it all seems hopeless now. On Friday the gathering restrictions that were placed on Toronto have now been extended to the entire province.


Our positivity rate is 8.9%, “well under our goal of 10%”, in a US Republican controlled state averaging 6500 tests daily. Population 3.5 million.
TOTAL SHITSHOW


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Fashionable Mask


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Fashionable Mask
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691732


speaking of "fashion"









Gucci Debuts $1,200 Jeans Designed with Grass Stains Around the Knees


The wide-leg denim pant is made from organic cotton "specifically treated for a stained-like, distressed effect," according to Gucci's website




people.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Fashionable Mask
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691732


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> *N95 masks save lives. So why are they still hard to get this far into a pandemic?*


Article was blocked by a paywall. When your stable genius restricted 3M from shipping n95 masks to Canada he should have taken into consideration that the raw material K10S pulp is manufactured exclusively in Canada. There was an article on Toronto Star back in June that discussed how Canada blocked the mill from allowing 3m to increase order volume and diverted excess capacity to Canada's domestic need and other countries blocked from the us supply chain.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Article was blocked by a paywall. When your stable genius restricted 3M from shipping n95 masks to Canada he should have taken into consideration that the raw material K10S pulp is manufactured exclusively in Canada. There was an article on Toronto Star back in June that discussed how Canada blocked the mill from allowing 3m to increase order volume and diverted excess capacity to Canada's domestic need and other countries blocked from the us supply chain.


Stable genius is now bragging that at least he didn't kill the 2M americans forecast to die at one point. Of course he isn't done yet, and that forecast included this winter assuming we chased herd immunity. Which is exactly his plan.I could never understand why there was any mask shortage to begin with. N95 masks aren't high tech. They are a paper and nylon ply that is easily produced, then stamped into the shape of a mask. You can buy machines that will kick out thousands an hour on alibaba (https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Semi-Automatic-Medical-Surgical-Non-Woven_1600094141459.html?spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.3172cfa8D2zywF&s=p)

The same goes for nitrile gloves. They stick friggin plastic hands into a vat of molten plastic some places to make them. Not high tech.

We are printing trillions of dollars a month propping up the stock and bond markets. It wouldn't take more than a few million to make masks, or gloves, or gowns, or face shields. IF, someone wanted to.

The only explanation is obvious. It is by design, not neglect.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> .......snip........ It is by design, not neglect.


^^^This


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2020)

Congress allocated $1 billion to make medical supplies. It went to shipbuilding and airplane parts instead.


Early in the COVID-19 pandemic, Congress allocated trillions of dollars to address medical supply shortages, and President Trump even invoked the Defense Production Act to move U.S. contractors to make those supplies. But at least $1 billion of that money wasn't used for ventilators, masks, and...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2020)

Missouri governor, opponent of mandatory masks, has COVID-19


Missouri Gov. Mike Parson, a Republican who has steadfastly refused to require residents to wear masks, tested positive for the coronavirus, his office said Wednesday. Parson was tested after his wife, Teresa, tested positive earlier in the day. Teresa Parson had experienced mild symptoms...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 24, 2020)

Boy, I sure do wish @greg nr didnt havent me blocked. I'd love to hear his take on Massachusetts opening up the bars to the public this upcoming Monday. Just in time for football season!


----------



## greg nr (Sep 24, 2020)

party hearty fools......









Coronavirus cases surge to new highs in Wyoming; return to colleges the latest factor


Wyoming's reporting more confirmed coronavirus cases per day than ever, hospitalizations have neared all-time highs, and new cases are outstripping recoveries to a degree previously unseen here.




trib.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

Our prime minister confirmed last night what most of us already knew by looking at the data, Canada is deep in the second wave. Toronto is talking about shutting down restaurants and bars again. Trudeau brought up some good points that kinda made me feel a bit better. We're in a better position with PPE for healthcare workers and testing than we were in March and April and masks are required practically everywhere. It doesn't look like they're planning a full lock down again, at least that's what they're saying now. 

We need to get serious with teens and young adults who are screwing this up for everyone else. I'm to the point that I support crippling fines and forced quarantine in jail if need be for people ignoring the gathering rules.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our prime minister confirmed last night what most of us already knew by looking at the data, Canada is deep in the second wave. Toronto is talking about shutting down restaurants and bars again. Trudeau brought up some good points that kinda made me feel a bit better. We're in a better position with PPE for healthcare workers and testing than we were in March and April and masks are required practically everywhere. It doesn't look like they're planning a full lock down again, at least that's what they're saying now.
> 
> We need to get serious with teens and young adults who are screwing this up for everyone else. I'm to the point that I support crippling fines and forced quarantine in jail if need be for people ignoring the gathering rules.


Then again most all of us (specifically dudes) were all young and bulletproof at one point in our lives.
Human nature is difficult sometimes, especially when you already know everything there is to know.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then again most all of us (specifically dudes) were all young and bulletproof at one point in our lives.
> Human nature is difficult sometimes, especially when you already know everything there is to know.


I was young and invincible once too. My old life was awesome and I want it back some day before I'm too old to enjoy it. I'm so sick of these crybabies whining about their individual freedoms, and selfish people who take all benefits of our society without doing anything to protect it. Slap a few people with a $10,000 fine and they'll get the message.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our prime minister confirmed last night what most of us already knew by looking at the data, Canada is deep in the second wave. Toronto is talking about shutting down restaurants and bars again. Trudeau brought up some good points that kinda made me feel a bit better. We're in a better position with PPE for healthcare workers and testing than we were in March and April and masks are required practically everywhere. It doesn't look like they're planning a full lock down again, at least that's what they're saying now.
> 
> *We need to get serious with teens and young adults who are screwing this up for everyone else. I'm to the point that I support crippling fines and forced quarantine in jail if need be for people ignoring the gathering rules.*


Yeah, sadly I agree; this is getting into DUI territory: one's personal decisions can negatively impact a host of other people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, sadly I agree; this is getting into DUI territory: one's personal decisions can negatively impact a host of other people.


DUI is a great analogy!


----------



## greg nr (Sep 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was young and invincible once too. My old life was awesome and I want it back some day before I'm too old to enjoy it. I'm so sick of these crybabies whining about their individual freedoms, and selfish people who take all benefits of our society without doing anything to protect it. Slap a few people with a $10,000 fine and they'll get the message.


If I knew then what I know now, life would have been a lot crazier and I'm not sure I would have made it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We need to get serious with teens and young adults who are screwing this up for everyone else. I'm to the point that I support crippling fines and forced quarantine in jail if need be for people ignoring the gathering rules.


And then there's this:


*Young People More Likely to Believe Virus Misinformation, Study Says*

The New York Times_•_September 23, 2020







Young People More Likely to Believe Virus Misinformation, Study Says
As public health officials raise alarms about surging coronavirus cases among young people, new research suggests that Americans under 25 are most likely to believe virus-related misinformation about the severity of the disease and how it originated.
In a survey of 21,196 people in all 50 states and the District of Columbia, researchers identified a clear generational divide. Respondents 18 to 24 had an 18% probability of believing a false claim, compared with 9% for those over 65, according to the study, conducted by researchers from Harvard University, Rutgers University, Northeastern University and Northwestern University.
The results diverge from past research that said older people were more likely to share false news articles on social media. Last year, a paper published in Science found that people over the age of 65 were seven times as likely as those ages 30 to 44, the youngest group included in that survey, to share articles from websites that spread false information during the 2016 presidential campaign.
In the virus study, people were questioned to gauge their acceptance of 11 false claims. Those included false claims that the virus originated in people who ate bats, that taking antibiotics protects against the disease and that only people 60 or older are at risk of being infected.

“Across the 11 false claims,” the report said, “we find a clear pattern: The older the age group, the lower the average level of belief in false claims.”
This article originally appeared in The New York Times.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2020)

well we just got another 155 cases down.....been holding steady at 100 cases + per day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then there's this:
> 
> 
> *Young People More Likely to Believe Virus Misinformation, Study Says*
> ...


[email protected] kids! I've become a grouchy old curmudgeon in the past six months. 

I don't trust polls published by news organizations. I'd like to see the underlying data, especially socioeconomic data. I wonder if they believe whatever narrative allows them to go out and party with their friends. 

I do have empathy for them. This is probably really hard for them mentally and I'm sure it seems unfair, but It is what it is and we're all in it together like it or not. I don't think history will look back kindly on those that chose this time to be selfish.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2020)

Parents knowingly sent child to school with COVID-19, forcing 29 students to quarantine


Attleboro Mayor Paul Heroux said it was “egregious” and “reckless” for the parents to send their child knowing they were infected with the virus.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> [email protected] kids! I've become a grouchy old curmudgeon in the past six months.
> 
> I don't trust polls published by news organizations. I'd like to see the underlying data, especially socioeconomic data. * I wonder if they believe whatever narrative allows them to go out and party with their friends.*
> 
> I do have empathy for them. This is probably really hard for them mentally and I'm sure it seems unfair, but It is what it is and we're all in it together like it or not. I don't think history will look back kindly on those that chose this time to be selfish.


I'm almost certain; in the kids' "defense" even older folks tend to support that which agrees with their wants/desires/position and reject that that counters their position. However, hubris has a way of paying one back in spades: scientists suspect long term cardio/pulmonary damage even in mild cases.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

No Oktoberfest









As Virus Cases Surge in Europe, Hospitalizations Lag. But for How Long? (Published 2020)


For now, countries are betting they can suppress hospital admissions and deaths without imposing more lockdowns, even as case numbers approach peak levels from last spring.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> DUI is a great analogy!


Socializing with inadequate protective equipment

“Don’t get SWIPEd” is kind a slogalicious


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No Oktoberfest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Oktoberfest is still on .

I'll look at pics while I drink it, just as good.

Well, almost. It's 2020 rules.


Wife has chills, 100.2° fever and a sore arm.

Flu shot at 10:45 wasn't kind to her. Dr's office said take Advil. I never knew anybody who had a reaction until today.

I get a sore arm but that's nothing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4694115
> My Oktoberfest is still on .
> 
> I'll look at pics while I drink it, just as good.
> ...


I got the flu and pneumonia vaxes friday morn, my arm felt like I blocked a homerun swing at Fenway til late monday evening. No fever though


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then there's this:
> 
> 
> *Young People More Likely to Believe Virus Misinformation, Study Says*
> ...



Or.. This...









‘That’s what college kids do.’ DeSantis wants protections for partying students


Calling the policies “incredibly draconian” at a public health event, the Republican governor said the state is exploring its options for students.




www.politico.com





Friggin florida man egging on the idiot class..... He needs something in the face. A bag of dick's is probably his choice so we need something harder.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4694115
> My Oktoberfest is still on .
> 
> I'll look at pics while I drink it, just as good.
> ...


Talk to me about this after she is better - I'll tell you a story that I will not repeat now.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Or.. This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about a bag o’dix at Mach six?


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)

Who put money on pestilence in 2020?

*Texas residents warned of tap water tainted with brain-eating microbe*

Communities around Houston are potentially contaminated
_Naegleria fowleri_ enters body through nose, travels to brain
















Texas residents warned of tap water tainted with brain-eating microbe


Communities around Houston are potentially contaminated with Naegleria fowleri, which enters the body through the nose and travels to the brain




www.theguardian.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> Who put money on pestilence in 2020?
> 
> *Texas residents warned of tap water tainted with brain-eating microbe*
> 
> ...


2020 only has 3 more months to go what else can it come up with?

The take away from this is don't snort your tap water LOL


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> what else can it come up with?


NNNNNNOOOOOOOOO! Don't EVER say that!!!!!! lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 2020 only has 3 more months to go what else can it come up with?
> 
> The take away from this is don't snort your tap water LOL


Isn’t that the same brain eating amoeba that has only killed like 30 people since 1977?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Isn’t that the same brain eating amoeba that has only killed like 30 people since 1977?


Scary value reaches far beyond for such a vile thing.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Isn’t that the same brain eating amoeba that has only killed like 30 people since 1977?


It was probably only .3, but they would have died anyway because of a pre-existing illness or they were black or brown or something, and the CDC numbers are controlled by the deep state


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)

Proper attire for todays promiscuous adventurers.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Isn’t that the same brain eating amoeba that has only killed like 30 people since 1977?


This is the first undead amoeba.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is the first undead amoeba.
> 
> View attachment 4697195


Haha i visit these natural springs in Nevada that have warning signs about said amoeba...one of them had listed like every death on record since they identified it...I thought it was a surprisingly low number to have such ample warning signs


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Haha in visit these natural springs in Nevada that have warning signs about said amoeba...one of them had listed like every death on record since they identified it...I thought it was a surprisingly low number to have such ample warning signs


Sounds like the work if the Amoebatarians, or perhaps the Protozoroastrians. Kind a like those Gideon folks who saw to the variant on the sniper’s creed: one motel room, one Bible.

Their work is blessed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2020)

__





Philadelphia parade exposes thousands to Spanish flu


On September 28, 1918, a Liberty Loan parade in Philadelphia prompts a huge outbreak of Spanish flu in the city. By the time the pandemic ended, an estimated 20




www.history.com





_"Twenty-four hours after the parade had ended, 118 Philadelphians were described as coming down with "a mysterious, deadly influenza." Two days later, Dr. Wilmer Krusen concluded that the Spanish flu was now present in the civilian population. One day after this announcement, every bed in Philadelphia's 31 hospitals was filled. One week later, 4,500 Philadelphians were declared dead of the Spanish flu and 47,000 people were infected.

On October 3, the outbreak of the Spanish flu in Philadelphia had gotten so bad that the city had to be essentially shut down. Schools, churches, bars and theaters were all required to be closed. Today, The Center for Disease Control's Division of Global Migration and Quarantine uses the Philadelphia Liberty Loans Parade as an example of how not to handle a pandemic."








Philadelphia Threw a WWI Parade That Gave Thousands of Onlookers the Flu


The city sought to sell bonds to pay for the war effort, while bringing its citizens together during the infamous pandemic




www.smithsonianmag.com




_


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

Casinos are opening today in Ontario.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2020)

Sturgis happens to be at the middle of a solid block of states with increasing rates of infection.
Positivity rate:
North Dakota 30%
South Dakota 26%
Many bikers not cooperating with Contact Tracers.
AMERICAN EXCEPTIONALISM


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2020)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Sturgis happens to be at the middle of a solid block of states with increasing rates of infection.
> Positivity rate:
> North Dakota 30%
> South Dakota 26%
> ...


Their cooperation, would not be necessary if they had not conspired with the enemy at our gates. Which has me mulling over words like treachery, traitor, perfidy, betrayal, treason.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2020)

_"A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and he carries his banners openly against the city. But the traitor moves among those within the gates freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. For the traitor appears no traitor; he speaks in the accents familiar to his victims, and he wears their face and their garments, and he appeals to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all men. He rots the soul of a nation; he works secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of a city; he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist. A murderer is less to be feared."_
Popularly attributed to Cicero, but not traced in his works and apparently from words spoken by him in this historical novel based on his life _A Pillar of Iron_ (1965) ch. 56


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. *An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and he carries his banners openly against the city*. But the traitor moves among those within the gates freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. For the traitor appears no traitor; he speaks in the accents familiar to his victims, and he wears their face and their garments, and he appeals to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all men. He rots the soul of a nation; he works secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of a city; he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist. A murderer is less to be feared."_
> Popularly attributed to Cicero, but not traced in his works and apparently from words spoken by him in this historical novel based on his life _A Pillar of Iron_ (1965) ch. 56


Exactly, we know this enemies name, his face and all his tactics. Yet we are bombarded with lies, obfuscation and pointed on the path of surrender and ultimate destruction.

If you don't have a respirator get one and wear eye protection.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly, we know this enemies name, his face and all his tactics. Yet we are bombarded with lies, obfuscation and pointed on the path of surrender and ultimate destruction.
> 
> If you don't have a respirator get one and wear eye protection.


I saw my first public freakout over wearing a mask this weekend and I left my phone in the car  Older woman who looked to be in her 70's yelling that she's lived there for 50 years without wearing a mask and she can't be forced to wear one now. The staff formed a line by the door and wouldn't let her in and she eventually left. How much would it suck working retail for close to minimum wage and have to be the front line in mask policing? I feel bad for them and they should get a raise. 

I've given up reading the news and being in a constant state nervousness. People have zero shame and I don't think there's anything we can do about it. Just have to protect ourselves and our loved ones and watch the world burn around us.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2020)

Talk Radio(really just free hate speech) Fux News and all kinds of other Radical Right media and Republicans in general as well as White Evangelical Preacher Thugs and Quacks have so destroyed Truth that civil conversation has become impossible since some have “Alternative Facts”.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw my first public freakout over wearing a mask this weekend and I left my phone in the car  Older woman who looked to be in her 70's yelling that she's lived there for 50 years without wearing a mask and she can't be forced to wear one now. The staff formed a line by the door and wouldn't let her in and she eventually left. How much would it suck working retail for close to minimum wage and have to be the front line in mask policing? I feel bad for them and they should get a raise.
> 
> I've given up reading the news and being in a constant state nervousness. People have zero shame and I don't think there's anything we can do about it. Just have to protect ourselves and our loved ones and watch the world burn around us.


They should not have to be, the mask police. By now, if the US had not abdicated it's international health leadership role, we could have leveraged the DPA. We along with our allies would be awash in so many effective N95 respirators that all a business owner would have to do is fit test their employees and provide them with a correctly sized, effective N95.

Then we all wear PPE to protect ourselves, no policing necessary. Then anyone else can choose to dance with the devil in the pale moonlight and it effects no one but themselves. This false dilemma of dividing us by saying we have to wear a cloth mask to protect others from us was doomed to fail from the beginning. But it would have worked as a stop gap to get us to having enough PPE for both healthcare and everyone else.

All that time has been wasted. Get a respirator and wear it. Protect yourself and stop caring about the suicidal. If they don't care about living you can't care for them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

Ontario reported its highest number of cases for a single day since the start of the pandemic today. lol we're fucked.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw my first public freakout over wearing a mask this weekend and I left my phone in the car  Older woman who looked to be in her 70's yelling that she's lived there for 50 years without wearing a mask and she can't be forced to wear one now. The staff formed a line by the door and wouldn't let her in and she eventually left. How much would it suck working retail for close to minimum wage and have to be the front line in mask policing? I feel bad for them and they should get a raise.
> 
> I've given up reading the news and being in a constant state nervousness. People have zero shame and I don't think there's anything we can do about it. Just have to protect ourselves and our loved ones and watch the world burn around us.


Someone wanted to fight me at the shop because I asked him to keep 6ft from other patrons. It was actually really funny. The fucking asshole takes off his mask as if he wants to fight. I thought taking off your shirt angrily was the universal sign for, let's fight fucker!

The owner of the shop was there and basically told him it is what it is.... he said he was going to another shop in town. I asked if he had directions on how to get there. 


Edit: I turned in my notice. I got 2 more weeks. Good thing I didn't need, nor do I need that job.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ontario reported its highest number of cases for a single day since the start of the pandemic today. lol *we're fucked.
> *



No, we are not, they are. Get a respirator (a real, reusable one), simply continue with your life. This will be over 2-3 years from now which is a very short time.


shrxhky420 said:


> Someone wanted to fight me at the shop because I asked him to keep 6ft from other patrons. It was actually really funny. The fucking asshole takes off his mask as if he wants to fight. I thought taking off your shirt angrily was the universal sign for, let's fight fucker!
> 
> The owner of the shop was there and basically told him it is what it is.... he said he was going to another shop in town. I asked if he had directions on how to get there.
> 
> ...


Now is a very good time to explore other options, many hugs and love you kiddo, stay strong and survive.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No, we are not, they are. Get a respirator (a real, reusable one), simply continue with your life. This will be over 2-3 years from now which is a very short time.
> 
> 
> Now is a very good time to explore other options, many hugs and love you kiddo, stay strong and survive.


Yeah, mamashark and I have a lot coming up with the house. We're going to do some remodeling and working 2 jobs is not going to help me get anything done. I do plenty fine with 1 job. 
I'm going to stop being lazy and pay attention to my grow. That's going to save money and maybe make some as well. Especially with all the fires, prices are going up. All the outdoor grows have gone up in smoke and not in a good way.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah, mamashark and I have a lot coming up with the house. We're going to do some remodeling and working 2 jobs is not going to help me get anything done. I do plenty fine with 1 job.
> I'm going to stop being lazy and pay attention to my grow. That's going to save money and maybe make some as well. Especially with all the fires, prices are going up. *All the outdoor grows have gone up in smoke and not in a good way.
> 
> SH420*


You are right!


----------



## greg nr (Sep 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They should not have to be, the mask police. By now, if the US had not abdicated it's international health leadership role, we could have leveraged the DPA. We along with our allies would be awash in so many effective N95 respirators that all a business owner would have to do is fit test their employees and provide them with a correctly sized, effective N95.
> 
> Then we all wear PPE to protect ourselves, no policing necessary. Then anyone else can choose to dance with the devil in the pale moonlight and it effects no one but themselves. This false dilemma of dividing us by saying we have to wear a cloth mask to protect others from us was doomed to fail from the beginning. But it would have worked as a stop gap to get us to having enough PPE for both healthcare and everyone else.
> 
> All that time has been wasted. Get a respirator and wear it. Protect yourself and stop caring about the suicidal. If they don't care about living you can't care for them.


What is especially galling is the claim that wearing a mask is a political statement. NO! Wearing a mask is science. NOT wearing a mask is a political statement!


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Especially with all the fires, prices are going up.


I need to find a trustworthy stoner to help me empty my storage cabinet and recoup some of my electric bill. I'm a better producer than consumer.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I need to find a trustworthy stoner to help me empty my storage cabinet and recoup some of my electric bill. I'm a better producer than consumer.


If I were a little closer I'd be there to give you a hand 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No, we are not, they are. Get a respirator (a real, reusable one), simply continue with your life. This will be over 2-3 years from now which is a very short time.
> 
> 
> Now is a very good time to explore other options, many hugs and love you kiddo, stay strong and survive.


lol so much for two weeks eh. Honestly I'm not terribly worried about getting sick in public, I'm taking all the precautions I'm only going into public places when I need groceries or prescriptions. My partners workplace gives them n95 masks, plastic faceguards and they oxide disinfect all surfaces between client appointments. And my parents started isolating themselves again now that everything has gotten so bad. It's the thought of another shutdown keeps me up at night, another layoff will be financially devastating. 



shrxhky420 said:


> Someone wanted to fight me at the shop because I asked him to keep 6ft from other patrons. It was actually really funny. The fucking asshole takes off his mask as if he wants to fight. I thought taking off your shirt angrily was the universal sign for, let's fight fucker!
> 
> The owner of the shop was there and basically told him it is what it is.... he said he was going to another shop in town. I asked if he had directions on how to get there.
> 
> ...


Bet the other shop will make him wear a mask too. I just don't get it. Nobody protests being forced to wear pants or shoes when you enter a business. We're stupid animals making the same mistakes over and over.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bet the other shop will make him wear a mask too. I just don't get it. Nobody protests being forced to wear pants or shoes when you enter a business. We're stupid animals making the same mistakes over and over.


To be fair, I sometimes do protest being forced to wear pants when entering a business. Strangely, the store clerks aren't as anxious to physically stop me as they are with the mask policy...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> To be fair, I sometimes do protest being forced to wear pants when entering a business. Strangely, the store clerks aren't as anxious to physically stop me as they are with the mask policy...


Are you staring at my nuts? My eyes are up here please....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> To be fair, I sometimes do protest being forced to wear pants when entering a business. Strangely, the store clerks aren't as anxious to physically stop me as they are with the mask policy...


I'd keep a rubber band gun on hand for just those situations.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 29, 2020)

Salt gun Bullseye!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd keep a rubber band gun on hand for just those situations.




SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4698752
> 
> SH420


Want! $329



https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/ca/rubber-band-machine-gun-2/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

I've never understood why pussy is a euphemism for weak. It should be the other way around. A pussy can take a pounding, but testicles... they can barely take a finger flick.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Want! $329
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/ca/rubber-band-machine-gun-2/


Why not print one?









Gatling Rubber Band Gun by Cort


This is a 6 barrels Gatling Rubber Band Gun, capable of loading up to 48 rounds (...although it is much easier to load 30-36 rounds). It rotates using a hand crank, and fires using a thumb operated trigger. This is a big, but relatively easy print. Other than a small overhang on the handle, no...




www.thingiverse.com


----------



## greg nr (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never understood why pussy is a euphemism for weak. It should be the other way around. A pussy can take a pounding, but testicles... they can barely take a finger flick.


takes a lickin, keeps on tickin...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Why not print one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool! It looks like a big print, I'd probably get bored before I finished.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Want! $329
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/ca/rubber-band-machine-gun-2/


I know how you found that site....







https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/3d-printed-dick-turtles/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I know how you found that site....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol is that Mitch Mcconnell?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never understood why pussy is a euphemism for weak. It should be the other way around. A pussy can take a pounding, but testicles... they can barely take a finger flick.


I don't know. In my youth, I was once sparring with my GF (we were both taking kung fu) and I accidently kicked her full force in the crotch. She went down like a ton of bricks. I couldn't help laughing, "I didn't think that worked on you guys..."


----------



## DCcan (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol is that Mitch Mcconnell?


No, thats another slow moving old dick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't know. In my youth, I was once sparring with my GF (we were both taking kung fu) and I accidently kicked her full force in the crotch. She went down like a ton of bricks. I couldn't help laughing, "I didn't think that worked on you guys..."


Probably would have went down like a ton of bricks regardless of where the kick landed. I've have several bike mishaps with a top tube and was never incapacitated.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably would have went down like a ton of bricks regardless of where the kick landed. I've have several bike mishaps with a top tube and was never incapacitated.


Well, your nuts are likely a lot smaller than hers were


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, your nuts are likely a lot smaller than hers were


well now I have more questions.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't know. In my youth, I was once sparring with my GF (we were both taking kung fu) and I accidently kicked her full force in the crotch. She went down like a ton of bricks. I couldn't help laughing, "I didn't think that worked on you guys..."


I was watching girls softball practice in hs and some batter hit a blazing line drive right into the pitchers crotch. She was a swimmer and had zero body fat to absorb that shot. She went down like she was shot and had to be helped off the field. I don't think she stood up for an hour. Hopefully there was no lasting damage, but it certainly flattened her tender bits. 

Every guy there crossed our legs and winced in solidarity.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, your nuts are likely a lot smaller than hers were


LOL man I've sat down at the dinner table and crunched em.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL man I've sat down at the dinner table and crunched em.


Early family photo?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Early family photo?


There's even a song about them....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL man I've sat down at the dinner table and crunched em.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I know how you found that site....
> 
> 
> 
> ...









































Penis


SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> There's even a song about them....




SH420


----------



## greg nr (Sep 30, 2020)

*US coronavirus: New cases surge in Florida*
Source: *MSN/CNN*

Florida reported a spike in new coronavirus cases Tuesday, just days after Gov. Ron DeSantis signed an executive order allowing restaurants and bars to operate at full capacity.

New cases surged to 3,266 from the 738 reported Monday, according to the state's health department. That's the highest one-day number since September 19.

DeSantis lifted restrictions on bars and residents Friday, and scenes of crowded bars and restaurants played out around the state over the weekend.

Until recently a coronavirus hotspot, Florida's cases had been falling, and the state is among only seven with at least a 10% reduction in new cases in the week ending Monday compared to the previous seven days.

Read more: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/us-coronavirus-new-cases-surge-in-florida/ar-BB19wy0U

The interesting thing is that Florida has really scaled back testing as of late so that it now has the lowest rate of testing per 1000 among states.

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/testing/tracker/overview

So, Florida is testing less, but they are still showing a surge.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2020)

There's a shortage on toilet paper here again. 

I drove by one of our testing centers. People lined up out to the street and most of them looked to be younger.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a shortage on toilet paper here again.


Health Canada should bar exports for a while, like till Nov 3rd.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2020)

I had no idea we exported so much tp to the US. I just wish people weren't such assholes. Who needs that much toilet paper. I could only find four rolls this morning. That's only going to last a few days. 






Canada Exports of toilet paper, towels, similar household, sanitary articles, of paper to United States - 2023 Data 2024 Forecast 1989-2021 Historical


Canada Exports of toilet paper, towels, similar household, sanitary articles, of paper to United States was US$1.3 Billion during 2021, according to the United Nations COMTRADE database on international trade.




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea we exported so much tp to the US. I just wish people weren't such assholes. Who needs that much toilet paper. I could only find four rolls this morning. That's only going to last a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2020)

Looking at the map trying to decide which exciting place I'm going to visit this weekend.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea we exported so much tp to the US. I just wish people weren't such assholes. Who needs that much toilet paper. I could only find four rolls this morning. That's only going to last a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, nobody has a square to spare?


----------



## greg nr (Sep 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looking at the map trying to decide which exciting place I'm going to visit this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4699792


I hear the vestibule is nice this time of year.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a shortage on toilet paper here again.
> 
> I drove by one of our testing centers. People lined up out to the street and most of them looked to be younger.
> 
> View attachment 4699680


So back when that started I bought a seat attaching bidet off Amazon for $17.00ish..Shoots icy cold water straight up your butt hole..And I shit you not that is life changing..I even get a water bottle and poke holes in it if I'm in the woods now..I don't want dry paper on my brown eye ever again.Most people laugh at me but, 100% best purchase of last few years. 

Not sure if pun intended I think it is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> So back when that started I bought a seat attaching bidet off Amazon for $17.00ish..Shoots icy cold water straight up your butt hole..And I shit you not that is life changing..I even get a water bottle and poke holes in it if I'm in the woods now..I don't want dry paper on my brown eye ever again.Most people laugh at me but, 100% best purchase of last few years.
> 
> Not sure if pun intended I think it is.


Blow dry it after?


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Blow dry it after?


Air dry while on riu


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Air dry while on riu


Pick up one of these and DIY into your chair. Blow dry like a boss! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009OWRMZ6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Muffin fans for the win


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Air dry while on riu


Also what's the proper angle and pressure for the water bottle? Been thinking about being propped up against a tree and don't want any splashing.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2020)

I grab a sapling and hang back gotta make sure you don't get doodie on your under roos. I poke multiple small holes in the bottle like a sprinkler head and move the churrotugas into the stream. 

As for pressure, remember you got one hand attached to a tree trunk to support your lean. So with the free hand you gots to reach around start with less pressure and increase to a pressure that scratches that ever present itch. Again the angle is a mix between a waggle and a steady hand..

I call it twerk and squirt, but I'm sure there are better terms


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> I grab a sapling and hang back gotta make sure you don't get doodie on your under roos. I poke multiple small holes in the bottle like a sprinkler head and move the churrotugas into the stream.
> 
> As for pressure, remember you got one hand attached to a tree trunk to support your lean. So with the free hand you gots to reach around start with less pressure and increase to a pressure that scratches that ever present itch. Again the angle is a mix between a waggle and a steady hand..
> 
> I call it twerk and squirt, but I'm sure there are better terms


And how about winter camping? Any tips? Don't want a poopsicle.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> And how about winter camping? Any tips? Don't want a poopsicle.


Winter is when it rains. Bonus.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Winter is when it rains. Bonus.


Not here........although if it's warm water it might be a game changer.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2020)

Ya I don't really know, winter isn't a thing here..Maybe, well you know how when you get hemmeroids, so you stick hot dogs in the freezer and then kinda rub them around as needed? Maybe something like that but like boil them on the camp fire idk?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> Ya I don't really know, winter isn't a thing here..Maybe, well you know how when you get hemmeroids, so you stick hot dogs in the freezer and then kinda rub them around as needed? Maybe something like that but like boil them on the camp fire idk?


Hotdogs! Man I'm sure I still have a cucumber in the garden....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looking at the map trying to decide which exciting place I'm going to visit this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4699792


A spa weekend in Bath recommends itself. Prestock with distilled spirit.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

WOO HOO!








Administration of Δ9‐Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) Post‐Staphylococcal Enterotoxin B Exposure Protects Mice From Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome and Toxicity


Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome (ARDS) is a life-threatening complication that can ensue following Staphylococcus aureus infection. The enterotoxin produced by these bacteria (SEB) acts as a superantigen thereby activating a large proportion of T cells leading to cytokine storm and severe...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> So back when that started I bought a seat attaching bidet off Amazon for $17.00ish..Shoots icy cold water straight up your butt hole..And I shit you not that is life changing..I even get a water bottle and poke holes in it if I'm in the woods now..I don't want dry paper on my brown eye ever again.Most people laugh at me but, 100% best purchase of last few years.
> 
> Not sure if pun intended I think it is.


I dunno. You would still need something to dry yourself off afterwards. 



cannabineer said:


> A spa weekend in Bath recommends itself. Prestock with distilled spirit.


I'd kill for a real spa weekend... not in my bathtub.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno. You would still need something to dry yourself off afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd kill for a real spa weekend... not in my bathtub.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4701251


 Rape Van 2.0


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Rape Van 2.0


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2020)

*U.S. boater fined $1,000 after illegally crossing marine border to pick up girlfriend in B.C.*


https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5745815


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> WOO HOO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shock lung, ARDs, I hope this holds but there's a wide gulf from mice to primates to homo sapiens. This is how so much septic shock ends and it's ugly, let's hope.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *U.S. boater fined $1,000 after illegally crossing marine border to pick up girlfriend in B.C.*
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5745815


so much for my idea to go pick up Laughing Grass for trim spa....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2020)

Study Finds ‘Single Largest Driver’ of Coronavirus Misinformation: Trump (Published 2020)


Cornell University researchers analyzing 38 million English-language articles about the pandemic found that President Trump was the largest driver of the “infodemic.”




www.nytimes.com





Ya think?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2020)

2020 coming in with a plot twist. POTUS has Covid.......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump Tests Positive for the Coronavirus (Published 2020)


The president’s result came after he spent months playing down the severity of the outbreak that has killed more than 207,000 in the United States and hours after insisting that “the end of the pandemic is in sight.”




www.nytimes.com





Science always wins.

That is all.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Trump Tests Positive for the Coronavirus (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> The president’s result came after he spent months playing down the severity of the outbreak that has killed more than 207,000 in the United States and hours after insisting that “the end of the pandemic is in sight.”
> ...


90 minutes and how many feet away was the other candidate from the bloviating fool?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 90 minutes and how many feet away was the other candidate from the bloviating fool?


Like MLB, the debate season is now shortened.

Nothing to see there anyway, you need two teams to actually play.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Like MLB, the debate season is now shortened.
> 
> Nothing to see there anyway, you need two teams to actually play.


How does one catch a hoax?

We've lost nearly 1/4 million people. I would hope this would end all the stupidity surrounding this virus, but I doubt it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hahaha hehehehe hahahahahaa oh Lord thou art great


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How does one catch a hoax?
> 
> We've lost nearly 1/4 million people. I would hope this would end all the stupidity surrounding this virus, but I doubt it.


I hoped when the orange idiot finally started wearing a mask his cult would follow and stop making science political, but nope.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 2, 2020)

Pretty good evaluation of the current situation from The Hill. Covers a lot of bases, such as : what if he gets too sick to continue, could he have infected Biden at the debate, could it be a con, and a bunch of other stuff.
A sample quote:
_The critique of Trump has always centered on his attempts to downplay the virus. He has insisted the pandemic will “disappear,” repeatedly cast doubt on expert medical opinion and has appeared ambivalent, at best, about safety measures such as mask-wearing. 
His own infection, far from drawing sympathy toward him, could just as easily deepen criticisms of his rhetorical recklessness. His mocking of Biden for the frequency with which he wears a mask looks particularly ill-judged._









The Memo: Trump COVID-19 bombshell upends 2020 race


Everything has been upended — again.President Trump’s positive test for COVID-19, which he revealed in a tweet just before 1 a.m. on Friday, rocketed around the world, spooking stock markets and de…




thehill.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 2, 2020)

Damn it I wanted to post it first.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm having a really hard time not being happy about this.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm having a really hard time not being happy about this.


It’s ok we’re only human. It’s natural. He’s our oppressor.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 2020 coming in with a plot twist. POTUS has Covid.......


----------



## greg nr (Oct 2, 2020)

Highlights: Thoughts and prayers, but not the nice kind.

Among patients who developed severe disease, the median time to dyspnea (ed. difficult or labored breathing) from the *onset of illness or symptoms ranged from 5 to 8 days*, the median time *to acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) from the onset of illness or symptoms ranged from 8 to 12 days*,

Case fatality was higher for patients with comorbidities: *10.5% for those with cardiovascular disease*, 7.3% for those with diabetes, and approximately 6% for those with chronic respiratory disease, or cancer.1,6,14,36,38,41,42 *Prior stroke,* diabetes, chronic lung disease, and chronic kidney disease have all been associated with increased illness severity and adverse outcomes. *Serious heart conditions, *including heart failure, coronary artery disease, congenital heart disease, cardiomyopathies, and pulmonary hypertension, may put people at higher risk for severe illness from COVID-19. *People with hypertension* may be at an increased risk for severe illness from COVID-19 and should continue to take their medications as prescribed. At this time, people whose only underlying medical condition is hypertension are not considered to be at higher risk for severe illness from COVID-19.43,44

And *obesity* is another condition increasing risks.

From the CDC (I guess they haven't removed all science yet):








Healthcare Workers


COVID-19 guidance, tools, and resources for healthcare workers.




www.cdc.gov




*Illness Severity*
The largest cohort reported of >44,000 persons with COVID-19 from China showed that illness severity can range from mild to critical:36


Mild to moderate (mild symptoms up to mild pneumonia): 81%
Severe (dyspnea, hypoxia, or >50% lung involvement on imaging): 14%
Critical (respiratory failure, shock, or multiorgan system dysfunction): 5%
In this study, all deaths occurred among patients with critical illness, and the overall case fatality rate was 2.3%.36 The case fatality rate among patients with critical disease was 49%.36 Among children in China, illness severity was lower with 94% having asymptomatic, mild, or moderate disease; 5% having severe disease; and <1% having critical disease.16 Among U.S. COVID-19 cases with known disposition, the proportion of persons who were hospitalized was 19%.37 The proportion of persons with COVID-19 admitted to the intensive care unit (ICU) was 6%.37

*Clinical Progression*
Among patients who developed severe disease, the median time to dyspnea (ed. difficult or labored breathing) from the *onset of illness or symptoms ranged from 5 to 8 days*, the median time *to acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) from the onset of illness or symptoms ranged from 8 to 12 days*, and the median time to ICU admission from the onset of illness or symptoms ranged from 10 to 12 days.5,6,10,11 Clinicians should be aware of the potential for some patients to rapidly deteriorate one week after illness onset. Among all hospitalized patients, a range of 26% to 32% of patients were admitted to the ICU.6,8,11 Among all patients, a range of 3% to 17% developed ARDS compared to a range of 20% to 42% for hospitalized patients and 67% to 85% for patients admitted to the ICU.1,4-6,8,11 Mortality among patients admitted to the ICU ranges from 39% to 72% depending on the study and characteristics of patient population.5,8,10,11 The median length of hospitalization among survivors was 10 to 13 days.1,6,8

*Risk Factors for Severe Illness*

Patients in China with no reported underlying medical conditions had an overall case fatality of 0.9%. Case fatality was higher for patients with comorbidities: 10.5% for those with cardiovascular disease, 7.3% for those with diabetes, and approximately 6% for those with chronic respiratory disease, or cancer.1,6,14,36,38,41,42 Prior stroke, diabetes, chronic lung disease, and chronic kidney disease have all been associated with increased illness severity and adverse outcomes. Serious heart conditions, including heart failure, coronary artery disease, congenital heart disease, cardiomyopathies, and pulmonary hypertension, may put people at higher risk for severe illness from COVID-19. People with hypertension may be at an increased risk for severe illness from COVID-19 and should continue to take their medications as prescribed. At this time, people whose only underlying medical condition is hypertension are not considered to be at higher risk for severe illness from COVID-19.43,44


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

I vaguely remember an episode of Adventures in Paradise from decades ago when I was a little kid in the late '50s.

There was this tribal chief on the islands who didn't believe in medical treatment. It was causing problems for his people's well being, so the star of the show got a rifle and shot him in the hand so he would absolutely need medical treatment.

Funny the things you remember when your mind wanders. Lol.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

I guess the chloroquine Trump was "taking" didn't help much...


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess the chloroquine Trump was "taking" didn't help much...


He was taking chloroquine? Why would he take anything when Covid is a hoax?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess the chloroquine Trump was "taking" didn't help much...


He has malaria too?

Must be having a bad week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2020)

I remember last night, I was having a beer and a smoke, come in, the wife was making me a sandwich, and NBC special report came on.......I just started LOL........first thing I said to my wife......karma is a bitch huh.....then she started laughing...

well this county is finally under 75 a day for positives....just under 6% I heard this morning.....

coffee is up and is hot.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s ok we’re only human. It’s natural. He’s our oppressor.


We're not alone!

Trump's tweet from last night is now his most liked and retweeted tweet lol. Wish I could give karma a high five. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311892190680014849


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2020)

Symptoms are starting - I give him 2 more weeks...


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)

Covid is the hoax that just keeps on giving.









Republican chair Ronna McDaniel tests positive for coronavirus


Ronna McDaniel, a Michigan native, tested positive for the coronavirus.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2020)

Oops


lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2020)

talk about draining the swamp.....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Symptoms are starting - I give him 2 more weeks...





tyler.durden said:


> Symptoms are starting - I give him 2 more weeks...


He's not going to follow a normal timeline. They have probably already given him monoclonal antibodies, started him on a low dose anticoagulant and possibly considering steroids depending on his symptoms. If he goes south they'll ECMO him.

Unless he continues true to form and overrules the doctor's treatment plan until he can no longer speak.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Covid is the hoax that just keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was inevitable, her name is Rona...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He's not going to follow a normal timeline. They have probably already given him monoclonal antibodies, started him on a low dose anticoagulant and possibly considering steroids depending on his symptoms. If he goes south they'll ECMO him.


We can still hope. C'mon, rona. Just one more...


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump for the last 8 months while 200,000 of his citizens died:"It's all a hoax."

Trump immediately after testing positive "WE ARE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER!"

I can normally (IE pre Trump) have discussions with people I disagree with politically. Not only do I have no desire to engage with the Trump Cult, I'd prefer not to share a planet with them. They are too dumb and/or too hateful for any possible middle ground.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Trump for the last 8 months while 200,000 of his citizens died:"It's all a hoax."
> 
> Trump immediately after testing positive "WE ARE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER!"
> 
> I can normally (IE pre Trump) have discussions with people I disagree with politically. Not only do I have no desire to engage with the Trump Cult, I'd prefer not to share a planet with them. They are too dumb and/or too hateful for any possible middle ground.


I call it the cult of fear, hate, and ignorance.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)

*Notre Dame president tests positive after White House visit*
The president of the University of Notre Dame, Rev *John Jenkins, *has tested positive for coronavirus after attending a White House event on Saturday.

They need to quarantine the White House. It's become a Hot Spot.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm having a really hard time not being happy about this.


I'm not sure how much of it means though as the testing is so highly inaccurate that there 
are constant false positives and false negatives. It tests for fragments of the corona virus so even if 
you've ever had a cold or flu and it picks up on those fragments it can show positive.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I'm not sure how much of it means though as the testing is so highly inaccurate that there
> are constant false positives and false negatives. It tests for fragments of the corona virus so even if
> you've ever had a cold or flu and it picks up on those fragments it can show positive.


Yeah, but he's showing symptoms. It seems his positive is a true positive. I'm feeling SO positive this morning!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, but he's showing symptoms. It seems his positive is a true positive. I'm feeling SO positive this morning!


That Man wanted to have a crown more than anything. Now he has a billion of them.

Those whom the gods wish to torment- are granted their prayers.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 2, 2020)

Friggin superspreaders!

Apparently mike lee (R-assholeville) and several others who attended saturday's sc nomination event have tested positive. With any luck, this will derail seante efforts to hold confirmation hearings before the election.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2020)

I like presidents who don't get covid.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> *I like presidents who don't get covid.*


Quote of the day.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, but he's showing symptoms. It seems his positive is a true positive. I'm feeling SO positive this morning!


I woke up with a smile on my face......for the first time in a long time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I woke up with a smile on my face......for the first time in a long time.


You ain’t alone


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 2, 2020)

I dunno... I'm gonna put on a tinfoil hat for a second lol. I'm not sure everything that comes from the WH is fact. . Suppose its a lie? If he gets through unscathed this could help him? The timing to the next debate is suspect. 14 days. Enough time to quarantine and be stil be there. Sorry, I just burned one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I woke up with a smile on my face......for the first time in a long time.


Made the news that we set another record today for new cases a little easier take. 

Ontario finally instituted a province wide mask ordinance instead of leaving it up to municipalities. I saw the headline that they've put new restrictions health and fitness clubs today and my heart sunk. Thankfully It's only occupancy rules and my partner's workplace already meets the new rules so they're good for this week. I thought for sure it's another shutdown.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2020)

Windycity said:


> Why?


because sometimes the universe balances itself......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I'm not sure how much of it means though as the testing is so highly inaccurate that there
> are constant false positives and false negatives. It tests for fragments of the corona virus so even if
> you've ever had a cold or flu and it picks up on those fragments it can show positive.


Yes but I'd be willing to bet $100 that he has had 400 tests over the last 6 months.

400 would be the over/under number. Could be 550, 3 a day.

With that many tests, accuracy is there.

Life long germaphobe too, probably has a box of tests with him all the time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Windycity said:


> Sorry your personal life hasn't given you anything to smile about in so long, until today. That's gotta be hard for you and yours. Hang in there.


He’s been digging our new home for quite awhile now.
No digging today.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2020)

Windycity said:


> Sorry your personal life hasn't given you anything to smile about in so long, until today. That's gotta be hard for you and yours. Hang in there.


...thanks. God willing this will all be over soon


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

Word on the street is he got his first dose of monoclonal antibodies and they are discussing Remdesivir.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2020)

cool the city is giving out free flu shoots in different parts of the city here. They already did one today a the local colosseum an another at a stadium.....al you have to do is drive up give them your name and then boom shot.......gotta love this city sometimes...

me and the wife have had them already....


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> cool the city is giving out free flu shoots in different parts of the city here. They already did one today a the local colosseum an another at a stadium.....al you have to do is drive up give them your name and then boom shot.......gotta love this city sometimes...
> 
> me and the wife have had them already....


Hmmm, I've never had a flu shot and I've never had the flu.
Also, I get a cold on average once every few years. Truth.
The only people I've known to get the flu have had flu shots.
What's really goin' on?


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Hmmm, I've never had a flu shot and I've never had the flu.
> Also, I get a cold on average once every few years. Truth.
> The only people I've known to get the flu have had a flu shots.
> What's really goin' on?


If that ain’t some broscience


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Hmmm, I've never had a flu shot and I've never had the flu.
> Also, I get a cold on average once every few years. Truth.
> The only people I've known to get the flu have had flu shots.
> What's really goin' on?


hard to say at this point, I've been through pneumonia when I was little and I've also had the chicken pox.....normally throughout my life I've never had the flu or a flu shot, but when my wife was diagnosed with an auto immune disease the doctor told me it would be a good idea for me to get one, not more for me in general, but for her.....so I do....

plus there is nothing bad about getting a boost in the old immune system.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Oh shit, Trump is off to the hospital.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit, off to the hospital.


They want him to be close to anesthesiologists, advanced care and better monitoring.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Hmmm, I've never had a flu shot and I've never had the flu.
> Also, I get a cold on average once every few years. Truth.
> The only people I've known to get the flu have had flu shots.
> What's really goin' on?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They want him to be close to anesthesiologists, advanced care and better monitoring.


Uh huh


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They want him to be close to anesthesiologists, advanced care and better monitoring.


Kinda like how @tyler.durden was treated.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2020)

thoughts and prayers are with ya @mysunnyboy from me......


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Kinda like how @tyler.durden was treated.


Indeed, actually he's probably just heading off to Walter Reed to complete the physical he started in November of last year.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> thoughts and prayers are with ya @mysunnyboy from me......


Oh God bless ya. I meant Trump


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2020)

well at we know what they started him on

He said Trump had been administered a Regeneron polyclonal antibody cocktail and has been taking zinc, vitamin D, famotidine, melatonin and a daily aspirin.

Regeneron polyclonal antibody? not to sound like a dummy, but what is that???

don't say it

think I might have opened a door...hmmm


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit, Trump is off to the hospital.


It is what it is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> It is what it is.


tis is true...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2020)

Nature bats last.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2020)

Wonder if they are consulting Dr. Atlas? LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Nature bats last.....


And just drilled a line drive into the left center gap to the wall.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Wonder if they are consulting Dr. Atlas? LOL


Dr. Stella Immanuel says he must have been screwing demons in his sleep.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dr. Stella Immanuel says he must have been screwing demons in his sleep.


I wonder what Dr Fauci thinks today.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> It is what it is.


Because he is who he is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Because he is who he is.


So you think Pence is crapping yet?


Or how about if he miraculously gets better and makes everyone believe in a vaccine that he will try to take credit for.

Oh the twists and turns......oh wait this isn't a book.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So you think Pence is heaving a *huge sigh of relief* yet?
> .....snip......


FIFY


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Or how about if he miraculously gets better and makes everyone believe in a vaccine that he will try to take credit for.


This is kind of scary. Surely he isn’t that smart.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 2, 2020)

_The rapid escalation of Trump’s situation — from feeling “very energetic, according to the chief of staff, to heading to the hospital within roughly 7 hours..._










Trump arrives at Walter Reed after positive coronavirus test


President Trump has arrived at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center where he will remain “for the next few days” following his positive test for the coronavirus. Trump…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So you think Pence is crapping yet?
> 
> 
> Or how about if he miraculously gets better and makes everyone believe in a vaccine that he will try to take credit for.
> ...


yeah I can see that scenario playing out.........in a weird way....


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone want to start a pool on when the first "poisoned by antifa" conspiracy hits the 'net?


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 2, 2020)

What happens if he dies does it then turn into a Pence/Biden race? What about people who have already voted?


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> What happens if he dies does it then turn into a Pence/Biden race? What about people who have already voted?


“What’s most likely [is] that the election would take place on time with the deceased or incapacitated candidate’s name on the ballot,” Hasen wrote in a post on his Election Law Blog, “and then there would be a question if legislatures would allow presidential electors of each state to vote for someone other than the deceased candidate.”


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2020)

If this passes as similar to a mild flu; if he is smart he can gouge KFC and Burger King claiming the fastfood cured him


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah I can see that scenario playing out.........in a weird way....


Been getting treated with an "experimental antibody cocktail"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> If this passes as similar to a mild flu; if he is smart he can gouge KFC and Burger King claiming the fastfood cured him


Remember when George Wallace literally asked Colonel Sanders to be his running mate in 1968 and he said no because he didn't want to lose half his customers?

Burger King, being 'home of the whopper' is more suited to him .


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

That's not what Stormy Daniels says...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2020)

Have we reached that "Moon over Parador" moment?...anybody seen Alex Baldwin today?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2020)

God this movie writes itself.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Been getting treated with an "experimental antibody cocktail"


Hey you know, I know don't, but still...this year has been weird...

So um got any popcorn. I have an extra chair to watch....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey you know, I know don't, but still...this year has been weird...
> 
> So um got any popcorn. I have an extra chair to watch....


Be down in about 30 hrs....let's go get some bacon wrapped shrimp


----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2020)

Blackpink releases a new single 






And Trump gets coronavirus



What a great day.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2020)

According to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, people in the 65-74 age range face a five times greater risk of hospitalization and a 90 times greater risk of death from Covid-19 compared to young adults between the ages of 18-29. 








President Donald Trump has Covid-19. How serious is his risk? | CNN


President Donald Trump, who says he and first lady Melania Trump have tested positive for coronavirus, has several risk factors for more severe Covid-19 symptoms.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> According to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, people in the 65-74 age range face a five times greater risk of hospitalization and a 90 times greater risk of death from Covid-19 compared to young adults between the ages of 18-29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add obesity to the list, and whatever the hell he went to the hospital for previously.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Add obesity to the list, and whatever the hell he went to the hospital for previously.


If he survives, the thing that will damage his ego the most is that every single article is gleefully calling him "obese". 

A search for "Donald Trump" and "obese" right now on Bing gives 360,000 results. I bet that triples in a very short time. That makes me happy.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They want him to be close to anesthesiologists, advanced care and better monitoring.


Actually, thw wh has a hospital with all of that. What they lack are the extremely large scanners, other diagnostic devices, and on site labs. He should have been perfectly well taken care of at the wh.

But if he is going towards lung failure - then that would be a good reason.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Actually, thw wh has a hospital with all of that. What they lack are the extremely large scanners, other diagnostic devices, and on site labs. He should have been perfectly well taken care of at the wh.
> 
> But if he is going towards lung failure - then that would be a good reason.


lol @ extremely large scanners


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> lol @ extremely large scanners


It's the only way his head will fit...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's the only way his head will fit...


I was thinking to image his ego requires CERN.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2020)

*Trump suggested US troops or police were to blame for infecting White House staff just before he tested positive for COVID-19*

Trump says "It's very hard when you're with soldiers, when you're with airmen, when you're with the Marines, and the police officers," 








Trump suggested US troops or police were to blame for infecting White House staff just before he tested positive for COVID-19


"It's very hard when you're with soldiers, when you're with airmen, when you're with the Marines, and the police officers," Trump said.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

"They want to hug and kiss you" ????


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2020)

Wouldn’t it have been great if the helicopter taking him to the Walter Reed hospital crashed and burned. A mid air collision . Lol. Can you imagine all the mother fuckers out there right now praying for his demise .


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> God this movie writes itself.....


You've written a decent one here. When did you 1st step foot in Vietnam?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Actually, thw wh has a hospital with all of that. What they lack are the extremely large scanners, other diagnostic devices, and on site labs. He should have been perfectly well taken care of at the wh.
> 
> But if he is going towards lung failure - then that would be a good reason.


Exactly that's what I meant by advanced care. Giving him monoclonal antibodies was an aggressive move. He was already reporting shortness of breath. Further he needs embolic support and for that you need surgical suites, advanced imaging and specialized surgeons, my guess is they have ECMO at Walter Reed as well. Plus they have larger teams of support personnel. All in all I think it was the prudent move.

PS To deteriorate so rapidly my guess is he got a whopping exposure.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> lol @ extremely large scanners


Only the best scanners!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Only the best scanners!


Are they the Yuge ones?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Are they the Yuge ones?


Bigly


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Are they the Yuge ones?


Most likely, very strong.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Only the best scanners!


They have the best scanners, the best scanners in the world. They have scanners that can scan things that only they can scan.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> They have the best scanners, the best in the world. They have scanners that can scan things that only they can scan.


In fact, these scanners scan other scanners that don't scan as well, as my scanners.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Most likely, very strong.


Some very fine scanners on both sides of this diagnosis.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

AND blacklight suppositories.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Some very fine scanners on both sides of this diagnosis.


somebody is a watt supremacist. Proud boys stand back and trickle-charge.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> AND blacklight suppositories.


I’m imagining a Spencer Gifts pancreas


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m imagining a Spencer Gifts pancreas


I miss that store...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

It's beginning to look like this might be the revenge of the Notorious RBG. More attendees of the Rose Garden announcement of ACB's nomination to the Supreme Court are coming down sick.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I miss that store...


It's gone?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's beginning to look like this might be the revenge of the Notorious RBG. More attendees of the Rose Garden announcement of ACB's nomination to the Supreme Court are coming down sick.


Oh shit!


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's gone?


It's online, not sure if they have retail locations anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's gone?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's online, not sure if they have retail locations anymore.


Just looked...still out there.





Jewelry, T-Shirts & Adult Novelties | Spencer's Store Locator


Spencer's is your mall destination for fun. We offer a full selection of jewelry, t-shirts, sex novelty products and more. Use our convenient store locator to find a location near you!




www.spencersonline.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's gone?


Still around, https://www.spencersonline.com/


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's online, not sure if they have retail locations anymore.


they do


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

LOL man I remember being a kid and going into spencer's......super cool place! LOL lots of gag shit..........if you didn't already figure it out, I am a big fan of the woopie cushion and such type of stuff


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

They need to make a vibrator that fluoresces under a black light, now ya see it, now ya don't, repeat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> They need to make a vibrator that fluoresces under a black light, now ya see it, now ya don't, repeat.


I'm sure they do. LOL and I bet you can get it at spencer's!


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

Former White House counselor Kellyanne Conway announced late Friday that she has tested positive for the coronavirus.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

First dose of Remdesivir on board.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> First dose of Remdesivir on board.


Trump?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Trump?


Yeah and his timeline makes zero sense.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and his timeline makes zero sense.


I guess his symptoms aren't mild then.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess his symptoms aren't mild then.


That is the implication.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> They have the best scanners, the best scanners in the world. They have scanners that can scan things that only they can scan.



We should have sent scanners after Trump a long time ago...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL man I remember being a kid and going into spencer's......super cool place! LOL lots of gag shit..........if you didn't already figure it out, I am a big fan of the woopie cushion and such type of stuff


My first EX bought a personal massager at Spencer's.





It did not meet her expectations. She took it back.

The look on the clerks face was priceless.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

The news is strangely quiet about Trumps condition this morning...


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> The news is strangely quiet about Trumps condition this morning...


The medical team is on live right now, 40 minutes after they were supposed to start. Lots of filler so far, introducing the team, blah. blah. They say he's doing well 3 days in but days 7 to 10 are the most critical. I turned it off then. I'll read summaries later.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> The news is strangely quiet about Trumps condition this morning...


That isn't shocking. Once he went into WR, the curtains were drawn and nobody can see inside. So all we are left is the musing of the lying liars and the liars they work for.

And they don't even want to tell lies at this point, so quiet on the news front until someone blabs.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> That isn't shocking. Once he went into WR, the curtains were drawn and nobody can see inside. So all we are left is the musing of the lying liars and the liars they work for.
> 
> And they don't even want to tell lies at this point, so quiet on the news front until someone blabs.


They just gave an update, no O2 yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> That isn't shocking. Once he went into WR, the curtains were drawn and nobody can see inside. So all we are left is the musing of the lying liars and the liars they work for.
> 
> And they don't even want to tell lies at this point, so quiet on the news front until someone blabs.


The health of Presidents has long been handled deceitfully: https://www.sfgate.com/opinion/article/Presidents-have-often-deceived-the-public-about-15617357.php


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> They just gave an update, no O2 yet.


They were a little vague on that. They said he's not currently on it... but wouldn't say if had already been on oxygen 

Chris Christie tested positive 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> The medical team is on live right now, 40 minutes after they were supposed to start. Lots of filler so far, introducing the team, blah. blah. They say he's doing well 3 days in but days 7 to 10 are the most critical. I turned it off then. I'll read summaries later.


72 hours doesn't really line up with 1 am on 10/2 does it? I'm starting to wonder if ACB's Rose Garden nomination party was a Covid Party a la Scott Atlas' plan of herd 'mentality'. They were going to all get it, prove us wrong and laugh.

If that was their plan, Covid had a different one. Reports that Trump was scared at how aggressive the symptoms came on, implies he had 'expectations'. Oh well the truth will out, it always does.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

I wish it was raining......the area is swamped with fall tourists. Even the hardware store. I overheard one guy ask for mouse traps....another one asked for a BB gun because he has mice in the house.....these are the "new move people"....haha welcome to the sticks bitch....can't wait till they see what winter is like.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 72 hours doesn't really line up with 1 am on 10/2 does it? I'm starting to wonder if ACB's Rose Garden nomination party was a Covid Party a la Scott Atlas' plan of herd 'mentality'. They were going to all get it, prove us wrong and laugh.
> 
> If that was their plan, Covid had a different one. Reports that Trump was scared at how aggressive the symptoms came on, implies he had 'expectations'. Oh well the truth will out, it always does.


They said he got sick on Thursday, so that adds up, Saturday is Day 3. Still ridiculous when doctors have to be fact-checked though, isn't it?


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> he had 'expectations'.


It's just the flu.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2020)

Having had covid twice, I'll tell you that the party doesn't really start until after the first week. Toward the end of the first week, you start to feel better like you have it beat, and that's when the inflammation starts and the breathing troubles begin. The first week is like the flu, then it takes a nasty turn. I don't think he'll make it...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Having had covid twice, I'll tell you that the party doesn't really start until after the first week. Toward the end of the first week, you start to feel better like you have it beat, and that's when the inflammation starts and the breathing troubles begin. The first week is like the flu, then it takes a nasty turn. I don't think he'll make it...


I agree his disease path's timeline doesn't make sense. I do think he'll make it. They gave him high dose monoclonal antibodies and are already treating him with Remdesivir. They are mildly anticoagulating him as well. Gee I wonder what our actual mortality rate would be if everyone was treated this aggressively, instead of waiting for them to fail and then trying to make up losses.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I agree his disease path's timeline doesn't make sense. *I do think he'll make it. *They gave him high dose monoclonal antibodies and are already treating him with Remdesivir. They are mildly anticoagulating him as well. Gee I wonder what our actual mortality rate would be if everyone was treated this aggressively, instead of waiting for them to fail and then trying to make up losses.



I really like you, Annie. But you can be a real buzzkill...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I really like you, Annie. But you can be a real buzzkill...


He can't die yet. His cult will act like he was a god. He needs to get voted out. Courts are ready for him. Won't get too political here though lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> According to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, people in the 65-74 age range face a five times greater risk of hospitalization and a 90 times greater risk of death from Covid-19 compared to young adults between the ages of 18-29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, according to two scientists one from Stanford and the other from Harvard after research together they concluded
for people between the ages of 55 -65 the chances of getting Covid and dying from it are 1 in 19,000.000.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> He can't die yet. His cult will act like he was a god. He needs to get voted out. Courts are ready for him. Won't get too political here though lol


I'd rather him be martyred than re-elected


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> His cult will act like he was a god.


I think they will act that way if he survives...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Hmmm, according to two scientists one from Stanford and the other from Harvard after research together they concluded
> for people between the ages of 55 -65 the chances of getting Covid and dying from it are 1 in 19,000.000.


Yes, but he is 74 with pre-existing conditions...


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Hmmm, according to two scientists one from Stanford and the other from Harvard after research together they concluded
> for people between the ages of 55 -65 the chances of getting Covid and dying from it are 1 in 19,000.000.


What are the odds if you add 10 years to that age group?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd rather him be martyred than re-elected


No way in hell he is winning now
Thats vegas odds right now. They picked trump to win in 16. Follow the people putting actual money on this.





2024 Presidential Election Odds: DeSantis Establishes Front-Runner Status


The red wave that many Republicans asserted was guaranteed in the 2022 U.S. midterm elections never happened. In fact, Democrats did much better than expected. You’d think the surprisingly positive result for Democrats in the midterms would significantly boost Joe Biden’s odds to win the 2024...




www.oddsshark.com





I dont know who the hell put money on clinton lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd rather him be martyred than re-elected


Not me.
I want to see him survive for trial by the system he worked so hard to subvert.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> No way in hell he is winning nowView attachment 4702867
> Thats vegas odds right now. They picked trump to win in 16. Follow the people putting actual money on this.
> 
> 
> ...


I like that the over/under disparity is growing, but I watch a LOT of UFC and their over/unders are right about half the time. I get your point, though. Hilarious chart


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Hmmm, according to two scientists one from Stanford and the other from Harvard after research together they concluded
> for people between the ages of 55 -65 the chances of getting Covid and dying from it are 1 in 19,000.000.


USA population is 330,000,000. Current deaths are ~214,000.

330,000,000 divided by 214,000 is 1/1542. That's for the entire population of the USA, disregarding age.

Either I am misunderstanding your post or your numbers don't add up.


Edit for sources:
Covid numbers: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

USA population number: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_the_United_States


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I like that the over/under disparity is growing, but I watch a LOT of UFC and their over/unders are right about half the time. I get your point, though. Hilarious chart


Think they are trying to make trumplgive up the presidency to pence because health reasons? Making him the 2020 nominee in a last attempt to save the party?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm thinking it's possible that this Trump having Covid is really just a hoax.
A way for Trump to bow out of the race. Might be too stressful for him to do another term.
Notice once a president leaves office they look like they have aged much more then they would have normally do to the stresses
of running the country. Good example, look at Obama he looks 20 years older then he should since he left office.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> They just gave an update, no O2 yet.


NOT what they said. They sidestepped the issue and just said "today". They wouldn't tell you the correct time with a clock right behind them. Remember all these docs are military, and have to follow orders and not gve out info the patient wants kept private. In some cases, they just flat out lie. Remember 239 pounds and 6'4? that was from a navy doctor in a press briefing.

Here is another angle:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312424326788976641
BREAKING: “The president’s vitals over the last 24 hours were very concerning and the next 48 hours will be critical in terms of his care. We’re still not on a clear path to a full recovery.” --A source familiar with the President's health, to pool reporters


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)

Imagine having syphilis so bad you have to lie and say its the rona


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 3, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> USA population is 330,000,000. Current deaths are ~214,000.
> 
> 330,000,000 divided by 214,000 is 1/1542. That's for the entire population of the USA, disregarding age.
> Either I am misunderstanding your post or your numbers don't add up.


You may be right. Just found this. Below is the link to said article.

https://www.whas11.com/amp/article/news/verify/covid-death-rate-oan-claim-how-many-people-in-set-age-claim-are-susceptible-to-virus/65-31c4a1fd-63aa-4fee-bd63-7ba9f25190a1


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I'm thinking it's possible that this Trump having Covid is really just a hoax.
> A way for Trump to bow out of the race. Might be too stressful for him to do another term.
> Notice once a president leaves office they look like they have aged much more then they would have normally do to the stresses
> of running the country. Good example, look at Obama he looks 20 years older then he should since he left office.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> 239 pounds and 6'4?


The summary, released by the White House, states that Trump weighs 244 pounds and stands 6 feet and 3 inches tall, meaning he put on a pound since his last physical in February 2019.
As of Jun 3.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> The summary, released by the White House, states that Trump weighs 244 pounds and stands 6 feet and 3 inches tall, meaning he put on a pound since his last physical in February 2019.
> As of Jun 3.


Pretty sure any medical record listing Trump as 6'3 is a falsified document.


There is a through line between how Trump's real war during Vietnam was dodging viruses instead of bullets with the help of falsified doctor notes, and him claiming to be a wartime president while likely being the largest contributor to the spread of a deadly virus in our nation and once again using doctors to hide from responsibility.

Sorry for the political stuff in this thread. Can't help looking in here from time to time. Ill slink back to my cave.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> The summary, released by the White House, states that Trump weighs 244 pounds and stands 6 feet and 3 inches tall, meaning he put on a pound since his last physical in February 2019.
> As of Jun 3.


He is 300 pounds easily, and probably closer to 325. And he is barely 6'1.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> https://www.whas11.com/amp/article/news/verify/covid-death-rate-oan-claim-how-many-people-in-set-age-claim-are-susceptible-to-virus/65-31c4a1fd-63aa-4fee-bd63-7ba9f25190a1


The article above is also questionable- anything not matching up to the narrative is being
dismissed. I think UCLA & Stanford know what they are talking about.

I also think we have to keep in mind that many of the numbers we are seeing are not accurate.
The mass media numbers don't match up with numbers the very best scientists from all over the world are seeing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Pretty sure any medical record listing Trump as 6'3 is a falsified document.
> View attachment 4703011
> 
> There is a through line between how Trump's real war during Vietnam was dodging viruses instead of bullets with the help of falsified doctor notes, and him claiming to be a wartime president while likely being the largest contributor to the spread of a deadly virus in our nation and once again using doctors to hide from responsibility.
> ...


Obama looks like he has another inch or so if he stood up straighter and Trump is maxed out


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

Trumps Dr. is a DO, not MD. Kinda like a glorified chiropractor.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yeah 3.5 years of golf has had an effect on trump....


And our wallets.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Trumps Dr. is a DO, not MD. Kinda like a glorified chiropractor.


Depends on the school, which actually kills me to say


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2020)

Gotta love karma.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you mods for not kicking this into the ugly place called politics.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Thank you mods for not kicking this into the ugly place called politics.


I second that...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> According to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, people in the 65-74 age range face a five times greater risk of hospitalization and a 90 times greater risk of death from Covid-19 compared to young adults between the ages of 18-29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From that article:


A Rod was a confirmed 6'3



Obama (standing on the same level) said he was 6'1



And this does not look like 244 pounds to me



280 minimum, maybe more. 300 if he didn't shit yet.

So they may need to adjust that 30.5 mass index to the mass you hit at the speed of light according to Einstein.

That's my calculation and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 4, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> The mass media numbers don't match up with numbers the very best scientists from all over the world are seeing.


Source?
Also, what is YOUR definition of "the very best scientists from all over the world" in this context?

Without that info, this is another post that doesn't add up.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2020)

If the chances of dying from trumpvirus were 19 million to one, the maximum number of US deaths would be 17.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I really like you, Annie. But you can be a real buzzkill...


It's my superpower  I like you too Tyler!


----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> The summary, released by the White House, states that Trump weighs 244 pounds and stands 6 feet and 3 inches tall, meaning he put on a pound since his last physical in February 2019.
> As of Jun 3.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2020)

Dexamethasone (Decadron)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4703820
> Dexamethasone (Decadron)


I have a question.

What exactly is the difference between an MD doctor and a DO doctor?

We all know what they stand for but what is the difference in training and is there ever a time you would want one over another?

The president's lead doctor at Walter Reed has DO on his coat there by his name.

Enquiring minds want to know what's up with that.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What exactly is the difference between an MD doctor and a DO doctor?
> 
> ...











What Is Osteopathic Medicine?


With its big focus on preventing health problems, the field of osteopathic medicine is on the rise.




www.webmd.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What exactly is the difference between an MD doctor and a DO doctor?
> 
> ...


Today virtually nothing. Once upon a time there were greater differences. They were supposedly more focused on integrative medicine but with today's holistic movement and recognition of interdependence of systems it's pretty much the same. I would have a preference based on skill of the practitioner in their specialty.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2020)

https://swprs.org/covid-the-big-picture-in-7-charts/
Covid from a non-US standpoint


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2020)

What a tool...


----------



## greg nr (Oct 5, 2020)

Hmmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313192280971452418


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313192280971452418


I guess we wait for the 8th...


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 5, 2020)

This is both political and covid related, as are most things in the US, I guess. This is the first thing that's really made me think you guys are actually going to turf the orange moron:

_A NBC News-Wall Street Journal poll puts Biden’s advantage at 14 points nationally, up from 8 points last month. *Biden leads by an astonishing 27 points among seniors. *_

Source: https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/519701-the-hills-campaign-report-trump-to-leave-walter-reed-l-post-debate-polls

Turns out when Trump basically said "Grandpa and Grandma are going to die so the Economy may march on", Grandma and Grandpa took it personally. And G'n'G *always* vote.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2020)

you just can't make this shit up.......

::,pulls out lawn chair and space tomatoes::::


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

We got our fraudulent mail in ballots today. I can't find the box for fraud...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2020)

*Covid-19 survivors set up 20,000 empty chairs near the White House to remember the more than 200,000 coronavirus victims*










Covid-19 survivors set up 20,000 empty chairs near the White House to remember the more than 200,000 coronavirus victims


The sea of chairs and remembrance ceremony was organized by Covid Survivors for Change, a group of Covid-19 survivors and families of victims, which declared Sunday a national day of remembrance for those who've died from coronavirus.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 6, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Source?
> Also, what is YOUR definition of "the very best scientists from all over the world" in this context?
> 
> Without that info, this is another post that doesn't add up.


Don't think too hard lol.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 6, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Don't think too hard lol.


If that isn't the official motto of the Trump Cult, it should be.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 6, 2020)

If I was superstitious I would be really curious when they started popping these coffins open.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> If I was superstitious I would be really curious when they started popping these coffins open.


Lot of history there....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2020)

Covita (@tyler.durden this one's for you)





Watch him breath. He's using his accessory muscles to gasp for air, healthy humans don't do that even on forced inspiration. One important statistic, 25% of people given Dexamethasone die. It won't happen in this case but that is the stat for steroid intervention.

PS I think it's Patti LuPone and not Elaine Paige what do you think?


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2020)

I guess Trump enjoyed his socialized medicine.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Covita (@tyler.durden this one's for you)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that he is downplaying the danger and still spreading misinformation even while recovering (hope not) from covid, I believe his death will save hundreds of thousands of lives. Farewell, Fucko...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess Trump enjoyed his socialized medicine.


That's what is so damn irritating. 

If those guys get it, they get the best medical care in the world with multiple doctors all around them 24-7.

And if we get it they don't want you to even go to the doctor's office. Just get tested and go home until you can't breathe, then go to emergency room.

Real nice.


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2020)

Nothing to be afraid of in Florida...








Dolphins reportedly get clearance to host full capacity at stadium, but will stick with 13,000 fans


Gov. Ron DeSantis made a controversial and surprising decision on fans at Dolphins games.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nothing to be afraid of in Florida...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y do I see a spike with that? like florida doesn't have enough confirmed cases....smh


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Kushash (Oct 7, 2020)

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2029812


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess Trump enjoyed his socialized medicine.


Donald Trump's medical treatment for coronavirus would have cost more than $100,000 in the American health system, a report by _The New York Times_ has said. 
As the president, the cost of Mr Trump’s treatment are covered by the federal government. 








How much would Trump’s medical bill have cost a normal American?


Hefty cost of president’s treatment covered by federal government




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Donald Trump's medical treatment for coronavirus would have cost more than $100,000 in the American health system, a report by _The New York Times_ has said.
> As the president, the cost of Mr Trump’s treatment are covered by the federal government.
> 
> 
> ...


The world's richest saw their wealth climb 27.5% to $10.2trn (£7.9trn) from April to July this year, according to a report from Swiss bank UBS. 








Billionaires see fortunes rise by 27% during the pandemic


Billionaires have grown their wealth by 27% during the crisis, with industrial and tech bosses earning most.



www.bbc.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Donald Trump's medical treatment for coronavirus would have cost more than $100,000 in the American health system, a report by _The New York Times_ has said.
> As the president, the cost of Mr Trump’s treatment are covered by the federal government.
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit, Trump's treatment was priceless. You try and get Regeneron. I don't care how much money you have you can't buy it. It's currently on a double blind test. Granted the FDA will compassionately release early if it shows promise which I assume it will but until that date you, rather we, can't get it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The world's richest saw their wealth climb 27.5% to $10.2trn (£7.9trn) from April to July this year, according to a report from Swiss bank UBS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. 'Don't fear covid, or let it dominate your lives. Sure, I'm squashing ObamaCare and will take away the healthcare you are all depending on, but don't worry. That will be _after_ the election!'


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. 'Don't fear covid, or let it dominate your lives. Sure, I'm squashing ObamaCare and will take away the healthcare you are all depending on, but don't worry. That will be _after_ the election!'


Trump just did a video about Covid being a gift. He's on an outrageous amount of Dexamethasone without a keeper. Someone find a net.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2020)

It's amazing he's cured!


----------



## Kushash (Oct 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Trump just did a video about Covid being a gift. He's on an outrageous amount of Dexamethasone without a keeper. Someone find a net.


Don't Do It!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Don't Do It!


Better


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2020)

I've never seen this before



https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2029812?query=featured_home


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've never seen this before
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2029812?query=featured_home


interesting editorial....nice read....

thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bullshit, Trump's treatment was priceless. You try and get Regeneron. I don't care how much money you have you can't buy it. It's currently on a double blind test. Granted the FDA will compassionately release early if it shows promise which I assume it will but until that date you, rather we, can't get it.


Since Donald is soooooo fond of NDA's, I hope Regeneron made him(and as agent for his estate) sign a no fault non-responsibility document in case it fails and he dies.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Since Donald is soooooo fond of NDA's, I hope Regeneron made him(and as agent for his estate) sign a no fault non-responsibility document in case it fails and he dies.


I wonder how much he's invested in them. They just petitioned the FDA for an EUA.
PS I'm rooting for the Dexamethasone frenzies.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2020)

As New York City’s Covid-19 Lockdown Nears, Confusion and Anger Reign (Published 2020)


Trump’s miracle “cure” grew out of fetal tissue research. The Senate’s G.O.P. leader says he has been avoiding the White House over virus concerns.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> As New York City’s Covid-19 Lockdown Nears, Confusion and Anger Reign (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Trump’s miracle “cure” grew out of fetal tissue research. The Senate’s G.O.P. leader says he has been avoiding the White House over virus concerns.
> ...


let’s see them reconcile that


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> let’s see them reconcile that


Exactly


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 9, 2020)

_“I’m back because I am a perfect physical specimen and I’m extremely young. And so I’m lucky in that way,” he said on Fox Business Thursday. _

source: https://kyma.com/decision-2020/2020/10/08/trump-calls-in-for-rambling-and-ugly-post-hospital-interview/

Anyone who continues to support this man or his party is an absolute and utter fool.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

Ontario reports 939 new COVID cases, imposes 'modified Stage 2' in 3 regions


Ontario began shutting down COVID-19 hot spots Ottawa, Toronto and Peel Region Friday after the province reported a record 939 new cases.




torontosun.com





 God I hope they're wrong. We haven't dug out of the pit when they closed gyms earlier this spring and they're talking about doing it again.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ontario reports 939 new COVID cases, imposes 'modified Stage 2' in 3 regions
> 
> 
> Ontario began shutting down COVID-19 hot spots Ottawa, Toronto and Peel Region Friday after the province reported a record 939 new cases.
> ...


Even if they didn't I would not be going there until we are through the flu and cold season. Unless you wear a respirator, eye and hair protection and decontaminate when you get home. Gyms do a lot of heavy breathing in a closed space, probably one of the more dangerous activities unless you work on a Covid ward.

Wearing full PPE and doing aerobic activity is hard not to break the seals. Working fast is what has lead medical workers to contract this virus even though they are good at using PPE. When you move fast you can break a face seal and then gulp a large amount of airborne virus.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4708207


Nice tan, Alex.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Even if they didn't I would not be going there until we are through the flu and cold season. Unless you wear a respirator, eye and hair protection and decontaminate when you get home. Gyms do a lot of heavy breathing in a closed space, probably one of the more dangerous activities unless you work on a Covid ward.
> 
> Wearing full PPE and doing aerobic activity is hard not to break the seals. Working fast is what has lead medical workers to contract this virus even though they are good at using PPE. When you move fast you can break a face seal and then gulp a large amount of airborne virus.


I stopped going in March when things started getting serious. My partner is a personal trainer and dietician and works out of four downtown gyms. The last shutdown they said they would keep everyone on payroll then laid everyone off two weeks later.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I stopped going in March when things started getting serious. My partner is a personal trainer and dietician and works out of four downtown gyms. The last shutdown they said they would keep everyone on payroll then laid everyone off two weeks later.


Can she start a side hustle working out chicken old women on Zoom? Asking for myself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

Funny you say that, we've learned how vulnerable we are to things outside our control and she wants to go independant. She's been doing meal planning on her own for a chain of retirement communities since June. It's not huge money but it's something. I will talk to her tonight and I bet she could put something together for you quickly. She will probably have questions about your current fitness level and goals, I'll send you an email over the weekend.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 9, 2020)

What ever happened to that second covid stimulus package to run money through the depressed economy?

You'd think in an election year they'd rush that money out and both sides would take credit.

Thanks Trump, may a diseased yak invade your undershorts.

Oh, wait...


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What ever happened to that second covid stimulus package to run money through the depressed economy?
> 
> You'd think in an election year they'd rush that money out and both sides would take credit.
> 
> ...


He wants to send out another $1200 bribe with his name on it again, and promised more AFTER he is elected...Sounds like extortion to me.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice tan, Alex.


Thanks Tabitha!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

Shutdown at midnight tonight. Happy fucking thanksgiving.  These politicians should also be forced to try and survive on $2,000 a month.









Toronto, Peel and Ottawa moved into modified Stage 2 as Ford admits that 'all trends are going in the wrong direction'


The province is closing gyms, movie theatres, and indoor dining rooms in restaurants in Toronto, Ottawa, and Peel Region as the province moves to put the COVID-19 hotspots into a modified version of Stage 2.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> These politicians should also be forced to try and survive on $2,000 a month.


Well, it's still better then the $1200 we got doled out 5 months ago here in the US.
Comes out to $240 a month for the last 5 months which isn't so bad lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Oct 10, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4708194


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Found out my brother in Mexico has contracted covid.  .
> I don't have any real information on his condition other than he has it.
> Hopefully it's not too bad
> 
> SH420


Update: My brother says he's doing better but then says this,
apparently it affected his lungs and they're looking for a pulmonary specialist. 
Little icing on the cake? He lives in Cancun. He's still without out power. 
Says this felt much stronger than reported. He remembers Wilma from 15 years ago and says the destruction is at about the same level. 



Stay safe out there 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 11, 2020)

@BoratSagdiyev
·
Oct 9

Premiere Trump true leader - he have prove himself stronger than more than 200,000 of his American subjects!




https://twitter.com/BoratSagdiyev


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> 200,000


214,000


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2020)

American subjects?


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> American subjects?


If you checked the link, you saw it is from SB Cohen's new Borat account. He has fired some pretty big shots at President Superspreader.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> If you checked the link, you saw it is from SB Cohen's new Borat account. He has fired some pretty big shots at President Superspreader.


I did, saw Borat, yes i remember the movie, and then started laughing


----------



## Kushash (Oct 12, 2020)

A 'second wave' of mental health devastation due to Covid-19 is imminent, experts say


There is mounting evidence accumulating that the pandemic could lead to rising rates of mental health and substance use disorders, according to a Monday article in the medical journal JAMA.




www.cnn.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2020)

@curious2garden , I received my 3M 7503 respirator and P100 filters, along with my safety goggles that fit over my glasses. I bought the hard case cartridge P100 filters, too, but they are pink, large, and look very Walter White. It is SO easy to breathe through this get up! Easier than even my 3-layer fabric mask. I'm looking forward to receiving the looks as I shop at the grocery store, should be fun...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> @curious2garden , I received my 3M 7503 respirator and P100 filters, along with my safety goggles that fit over my glasses. I bought the hard case cartridge P100 filters, too, but they are pink, large, and look very Walter White. It is SO easy to breathe through this get up! Easier than even my 3-layer fabric mask. I'm looking forward to receiving the looks as I shop at the grocery store, should be fun...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712321


I rock the full Walter White  It's epic as people back away from me and I press in closer ;D BTW that fabric your respirator is on is fabulous. It's like a 20 harness weave. You have such good taste my friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I rock the full Walter White  It's epic as people back away from me and I press in closer ;D BTW that fabric your respirator is on is fabulous. It's like a 20 harness weave. You have such good taste my friend.


I almost forgot to add the other day in Walmart I heard one guy whispering to his wife (while pointing at me), I was wearing a N100 (and totally over the top/unnecessary), LOL joke's on him.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7151386/



I'm going to smoke some of @Bobby schmeckle 's Wedding Cake because this is bullshit


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wedding Cake


I have about 3 weeks to go and my grow room REEKS! lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have about 3 weeks to go and my grow room REEKS! lol.


I hope you love it. I just had my first after a short, but effective, cure. A really, sweet, happy and nice tasting high.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I hope you love it. I just had my first after a short, but effective, cure. A really, sweet, happy and nice tasting high.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2020)

COVID-19 masks FAQs: How can cloth stop a tiny virus? What’s the best fabric? Do they protect the wearer?


Catherine Clase, McMaster University; Edouard Fu, Leiden University, and Juan Jesus Carrero, Karolinska Institute Face masks reduce the spread of viruses passed on from respiratory secretions. Whil…




theskepticalcardiologist.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have about 3 weeks to go and my grow room REEKS! lol.


I just tried Wedding Cake for the first time this past weekend . Now I understand why it’s so popular . It’s like the best strain I have smoked in years! I get so energized but have zero anxiety or paranoia and it’s a very euphoric . One bong hit will keep me high for at least 5 hours. I want to grow it next .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2020)

No green (downward trend) on the entire map with 36 states rising. I believe that's a first.

Locally, 4 schools just shut down with multiple positive tests among students and staff. County jail exploding with cases. County courthouse exploding with cases. Biggest nursing home exploding with cases and 3 more deaths there. County has more than doubled cases in a week.

Welcome to the beginning of the second wave.

How many people will be offered the Trump drug cocktail if they get it?

20 days out till the people speak. It would appear they're pretty pissed off.



Fuck you^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

No hoax.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4713750


2021! 2020 is Bodhi Space Monkey and Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4713788
> 
> No green (downward trend) on the entire map with 36 states rising. I believe that's a first.
> 
> ...


The White House has finally admitted it's going for Herd Immunity. Although that has long been the direction of its' actions.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/10/14/coronavirus-covid-live-updates-us/










White House officials promote herd immunity declaration signed by fake names: report


White House officials have promoted a declaration supporting herd immunity that has reportedly been signed by fake names,




thehill.com




.

Get a real respirator, wear eye protection and hair cover if your hair is long enough to reach your eyes. Wash your hands when you come in. We have to protect ourselves now. No more fallacy of wearing a mask to protect others.
Good luck


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Get a real respirator


I see people wearing half mask or full face air purifying respirators however I've never seen anyone address the issue that the exhaust valves on those units are simple check valves. There is not even the thin cloth of a standard mask blocking or dispersing the exhalations of the wearer.

Given the right filters, a proper fit test, a very close shave, and a number of other factors, the wearer can give themselves a very high level of protection but they are not protecting others from themselves due to unfiltered exhalations. Without a proper fit test, etc, the level of protection drops very quickly.

Source: have spent thousands of hours wearing air purifying respirators, SCBA and SABA, primarily in industrial confined spaces in refineries, chemical plants and boilers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 2021! 2020 is Bodhi Space Monkey and Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant.


----------



## Kushash (Oct 14, 2020)

Japan supercomputer shows humidity affects aerosol spread of coronavirus


A Japanese supercomputer showed that humidity can have a large effect on the dispersion of virus particles, pointing to heightened coronavirus contagion risks in dry, indoor conditions during the winter months.




www.reuters.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I see people wearing half mask or full face air purifying respirators however I've never seen anyone address the issue that the exhaust valves on those units are simple check valves. There is not even the thin cloth of a standard mask blocking or dispersing the exhalations of the wearer.
> 
> Given the right filters, a proper fit test, a very close shave, and a number of other factors, the wearer can give themselves a very high level of protection but they are not protecting others from themselves due to unfiltered exhalations. Without a proper fit test, etc, the level of protection drops very quickly.
> 
> Source: have spent thousands of hours wearing air purifying respirators, SCBA and SABA, primarily in industrial confined spaces in refineries, chemical plants and boilers.


That's right it only protects the wearer. We are long past depending on others to protect us. But it will stop a virus if you are using an N95 or a N100 filter and it's properly sealed and you test its' seal each time you put it on. I acknowledged that when I ended with this:



curious2garden said:


> .........snip...... We have to protect ourselves now. No more fallacy of wearing a mask to protect others.
> Good luck


Stay safe out there HG


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I see people wearing half mask or full face air purifying respirators however I've never seen anyone address the issue that the exhaust valves on those units are simple check valves. There is not even the thin cloth of a standard mask blocking or dispersing the exhalations of the wearer.
> 
> Given the right filters, a proper fit test, a very close shave, and a number of other factors, the wearer can give themselves a very high level of protection but they are not protecting others from themselves due to unfiltered exhalations. Without a proper fit test, etc, the level of protection drops very quickly.
> 
> Source: have spent thousands of hours wearing air purifying respirators, SCBA and SABA, primarily in industrial confined spaces in refineries, chemical plants and boilers.


I read forums where people are putting a surgical mask over the exhalation portion of the respirator to provide similar protection for others. I plan to affix a portion of a fabric mask over that part of my respirator so both I and others are protected. Seems like an easy fix...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I read forums where people are putting a surgical mask over the exhalation portion of the respirator to provide similar protection for others. I plan to affix a portion of a fabric mask over that part of my respirator so both I and others are protected. Seems like an easy fix...


Be careful, you don't want to create any back pressure on exhale that could break your mask to face seal. Other than that go for it! My exhaust port is inside a channel that points my exhalant downward.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Be careful, you don't want to create any back pressure on exhale that could break your mask to face seal. Other than that go for it! *My exhaust port is inside a channel that points my exhalant downward.*


Mine, too. We have the same respirator


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We are long past depending on others to protect us
> 
> No more fallacy of wearing a mask to protect others.
> 
> Stay safe out there HG


I am so glad I am Canadian. Most of us care about others as well as ourselves. I mask up to protect everyone.

It's unfortunate you feel your society is so selfish and short-sighted that you are on your own in the struggle. 
I hope you stay safe too.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Mine, too. We have the same respirator


Me too, sometimes. 
I often have to wear a personal monitor in confined spaces. The common four-head monitor we use reads H2S, SO2, LEL and O2 levels.
I remember evacuating a confined space in which we only wore APR, as opposed to supplied air, when my O2 sensor went off for low levels. It took a while before we figured out the exhaust port from my respirator was directing my oxygen deficient breath into the sensor that was clipped on my chest. D'oh!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I am so glad I am Canadian. Most of us care about others as well as ourselves. I mask up to protect everyone.
> 
> It's unfortunate you feel your society is so selfish and short-sighted that you are on your own in the struggle.
> I hope you stay safe too.


I don't 'feel' my society is selfish and short-sighted; sadly every time I go out into the community I witness the fact of it. This is reflected in a 3.5% test positivity rate explained by the 50% cloth mask adherence rate. Therefore wearing a respirator is the only way to stay safe, and as a result, keep my community safe.

Because I can't pass a disease I did not catch.

Thanks for the well wishes. America surely needs them. Based on education and experience I'm uniquely positioned to do well. It's just sad to see such avoidable morbidity and mortality wreak havoc upon our society.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I don't 'feel' my society is selfish and short-sighted; sadly every time I go out into the community I witness the fact of it.


Yeah, as an American you can say that directly, but as a lowly sub-human foreigner, if said it I'd likely get to deal with some of Donny's Dipshits. I was being diplomatic.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Yeah, as an American you can say that directly, but as a lowly sub-human foreigner, if said it I'd likely get to deal with some of Donny's Dipshits. I was being diplomatic.


 Just be prepared to repel the infected horde from your borders. Keep them quarantined to the contiguous US. My son just gave up on Los Angeles and moved to Maui for the duration.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Just be prepared to repel the infected horde from your borders. Keep them quarantined to the contiguous US. My son just gave up on Los Angeles and moved to Maui for the duration.


I'm one of those that is far from the border. 

Plus we have the wastelands of Calgary between us and the Diseased Lands so we should be safe.
(hah, a double cheap shot. I'm killing me this afternoon.)


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Me too, sometimes.
> I often have to wear a personal monitor in confined spaces. The common four-head monitor we use reads H2S, SO2, LEL and O2 levels.
> I remember evacuating a confined space in which we only wore APR, as opposed to supplied air, when my O2 sensor went off for low levels. It took a while before we figured out the exhaust port from my respirator was directing my oxygen deficient breath into the sensor that was clipped on my chest. D'oh!


Why are you monitoring for hydrogen sulfide low explosive levels, drilling?


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Why are you monitoring for hydrogen sulfide low explosive levels, drilling?


I do a lot of maintenance work inside fractionation towers(like the ones pictured below) in refineries, as well as in all sorts of other pressure vessels. 

Because they are tied in with many, many other systems, and because there is always the danger of disturbing hazardous material, and because we introduce gasses like argon, oxygen and acetylene, there are many possible sources of contaminants and hazards.

Given how tight the work spaces are, how far we are off the ground, and how long it would take the high-angle rescue crews to reach us, it's a common dark joke/sad truth that even with all the monitoring, there are no rescues, only body recoveries.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

Meanwhile in Iowa...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4714323
> Meanwhile in Iowa...


We need an emoji for both neener/pissed


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> We need an emoji for both neener/pissed


This one works for me:


----------



## Kushash (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4714323
> Meanwhile in Iowa...


No Shit! LMAO! I was just going to load that pic with this pic under it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

Kushash said:


> No Shit! LMAO! I was just going to load that pic with this pic under it.
> 
> View attachment 4714333


God I hope so...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2020)

Setting record # of cases and hospitalizations and deaths Midwest, West and Midsouth. Every damn day lately.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2020)

Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Everywhere I go here in LA everyone and I mean everyone is always wearing
a mask so I wondering if this is partly the reasoning that Cali is holding steady?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2020)

Not the case in Missouri, Iowa, Wisconsin or Oklahoma or Arkansas as the trump Slaughter continues.


----------



## Kushash (Oct 17, 2020)

With covid fatigue setting in this was an inspiring article. 








A Michigan teacher was giving a virtual lesson when she heard a student's grandma slur her words. What she did next saved a life | CNN


A first-grade teacher at a Michigan elementary school is being hailed as a hero after alerting the school principal that her online student's grandmother was having a stroke.




www.cnn.com


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 17, 2020)

Some minor comfort perhaps, in knowing you aren't the only one who feels like you do. And that some of what you are feeling may have physical as well as mental causes. The opening bit about how the brains of lab mice are changed by isolation is interesting and a bit scary.









More than 200 days in, COVID-19 is taking a psychological toll, and that's entirely normal


Fear, sadness, grief, loneliness frustration, irritability — all are normal responses to the pandemic




nationalpost.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 19, 2020)

In Alberta, already 5 years into a massive economic decline, co-vid has pushed a lot of people over the edge. Here is an in-depth story that covers a lot of ground.
_
“There's just no rainbow. There's no real light at the end of the tunnel,” _









'There were some dark nights': Oilfield workers fight for jobs and hope as industry flounders


Since the price of oil nosedived in 2015, the industry has weathered hard years marked by layoffs and job losses. Coupled with the crippling onset of the COVID-19 pandemic, one worker said there isn't a lot of optimism out there about the future of the industry.



edmonton.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

No trick or treating in Toronto this year  









Ontario says no trick or treating this Halloween in COVID-19 hotspots


Ontario health officials are recommending against trick or treating door-to-door this Halloween if you live in Toronto, Ottawa, Peel or York Region.




www.cp24.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> In Alberta, already 5 years into a massive economic decline, co-vid has pushed a lot of people over the edge. Here is an in-depth story that covers a lot of ground.
> 
> _“There's just no rainbow. There's no real light at the end of the tunnel,” _
> 
> ...


We've had that hit down here as well. Oil companies are not highering worker for they're wells.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No trick or treating in Toronto this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they still haven't said what they're gonna do down here with tricker treaters.....even the day of the dead celebrations are on hold too for the time being...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> they still haven't said what they're gonna do down here with tricker treaters.....even the day of the dead celebrations are on hold too for the time being...


I think we should make every effort to make things as normal for kids as we can. Door to door is probably a really bad idea right now but there must be something we can do for them that safe.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we should make every effort to make things as normal for kids as we can. Door to door is probably a really bad idea right now but there must be something we can do for them that safe.


there's gotta be a way to make Halloween happen, especially for the kidos, I know my grand kids have been waiting, and I would like to see them safe and healthy


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 19, 2020)

Our area is promoting to make it a “masked” Halloween. I assumed every area was doing that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Our area is promoting to make it a “masked” Halloween. I assumed every area was doing that.


dunno about that.....ours area is pretty much going by CDC guidelines, I do know most of the amusement parks and the zoo in the area opening up for Halloween, but door to door stuff....I dunno yet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> there's gotta be a way to make Halloween happen, especially for the kidos, I know my grand kids have been waiting, and I would like to see them safe and healthy


Trick or treating kinda sucks here. All the units buy candy and security hands it out at concierge desk, the kids can't come to our door which sucks. I go to my parents on halloween to hand out candy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trick or treating kinda sucks here. All the units buy candy and security hands it out at concierge desk, the kids can't come to our door which sucks. I go to my parents on halloween to hand out candy.


same here, me and the wife live way outside of town, so we don't get that many treaters at all. In town they used to have a lot of fun, but this year...just dunno...

ever thought about a candy chute, it's basically a peace a good diameter pvc strapped to a hand rail?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> same here, me and the wife live way outside of town, so we don't get that many treaters at all. In town they used to have a lot of fun, but this year...just dunno...
> 
> ever thought about a candy chute, it's basically a peace a good diameter pvc strapped to a hand rail?


I can see one of these at the end of the chute.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I can see one of these at the end of the chute.....


you know something I can too now....

Mom: where did you get that snikers sally?

Sally: that.....

Mom:


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you know something I can too now....
> 
> Mom: where did you get that snikers sally?
> 
> ...


You're gonna make the news!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> same here, me and the wife live way outside of town, so we don't get that many treaters at all. In town they used to have a lot of fun, but this year...just dunno...
> 
> ever thought about a candy chute, it's basically a peace a good diameter pvc strapped to a hand rail?


I don't have a street facing door. I could get a slingshot and fire it out the window. 



BudmanTX said:


> you know something I can too now....
> 
> Mom: where did you get that snikers sally?
> 
> ...


packed with peanuts snickers satisfies.  I couldn't resist.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have a street facing door. I could get a slingshot and fire it out the window.


just watch out with those jaw breaker

small to large bullets they are. fuckers hurt......the big ones can leave a nice dent in a door or something


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> just watch out with those jaw breaker
> 
> small to large bullets they are. fuckers hurt......the big ones can leave a nice dent in a door or something


I always give out mars mini chocolate bars. They're my favorite and there's always leftovers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always give out mars mini chocolate bars. They're my favorite and there's always leftovers.


I bet you the one for him/her and one for me thing.....I'm just kidding..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

My mom goes more crazy than I do on halloween. They probably get 100 kids at their door at most and they must have had 200 chocolate bars and big coolers full of 250ml water bottles. I went home with all my pockets stuffed with candy.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2020)

Lived in this house 20 years and have had 0 Trick Or Treaters.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lived in this house 20 years and have had 0 Trick Or Treaters.


live out in the boonies?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2020)

Houses are far apart with little light and lots of dogs, homes much closer together on the next ridge. County density is 47/sq mile, or 260 hectares.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we should make every effort to make things as normal for kids as we can. Door to door is probably a really bad idea right now but there must be something we can do for them that safe.


Halloween as this massive event is fairly recent and 100% a marketing fabrication. 
I was born in the late 60's and when I was a kid and even through the 80's it was just a thing that a few people got really excited about. I recall a couple times our family happened to be traveling on Halloween and it sucked a bit not to go trick-or-treating, but it certainly didn't destroy our poor little souls.

Given what kids (and all of us) have been through this year, a little normalcy would be nice. This particular tradition though, has such potential to spread the virus. Skipping it probably isn't the worst idea. 

Even without the pandemic, a holiday based on gorging yourself on some of the most unhealthy products available could probably use some tweaking. (yeah, yeah, I know, "go away ya old fart!")


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lived in this house 20 years and have had 0 Trick Or Treaters.


Same here.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lived in this house 20 years and have had 0 Trick Or Treaters.


I imagine the dozen heads rotting on pikes might have explanatory power.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lived in this house 20 years and have had 0 Trick Or Treaters.


On a totally unrelated note, you still practice your banjo on the porch in the evenings?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> On a totally unrelated note, you still practice your banjo on the porch in the evenings?


With his bruncle


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2020)

Practice my banjo floating the river in a canoe


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Practice my banjo floating the river in a canoe


For being a good sport, here's a cheesecake photo for you.
I'm told she has a sexy squeal.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2020)

She’s too short


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> She’s too short


Long pig fan?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Halloween as this massive event is fairly recent and 100% a marketing fabrication.
> I was born in the late 60's and when I was a kid and even through the 80's it was just a thing that a few people got really excited about. I recall a couple times our family happened to be traveling on Halloween and it sucked a bit not to go trick-or-treating, but it certainly didn't destroy our poor little souls.
> 
> Given what kids (and all of us) have been through this year, a little normalcy would be nice. This particular tradition though, has such potential to spread the virus. Skipping it probably isn't the worst idea.
> ...


Same can be said for valentines day, anniversaries, christmas and easter. It was always one of my favorite times of the year. I'm not sure if it's the same everywhere but we would wear our costumes to school on halloween... it was the entire day, not the that night. I had a costume for school and a more elaborate one for trick or treating. I still dress up to hand out candy and usually go to one or two costume parties. It's just fun and a much needed distraction from reality. I understand that there are some inherent risks but I think most can be mitigated with planning and supervision. I think it's unfair to cancel halloween without even considering our options while ignoring the fact that we're making kids spend hours indoors at a school which is clearly unsafe.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same can be said for valentines day, anniversaries, christmas and easter. It was always one of my favorite times of the year. I'm not sure if it's the same everywhere but we would wear our costumes to school on halloween... it was the entire day, not the that night. I had a costume for school and a more elaborate one for trick or treating. I still dress up to hand out candy and usually go to one or two costume parties. It's just fun and a much needed distraction from reality. I understand that there are some inherent risks but I think most can be mitigated with planning and supervision. I think it's unfair to cancel halloween without even considering our options while ignoring the fact that we're making kids spend hours indoors at a school which is clearly unsafe.


I was wondering. When I was a kid there were these small paper bags with seasonal artwork. You could place a unit dose in a bag, tape it shut, and put a basket of’em with a “take one per child” sign near the front door.

Stand ready with peanut m&ms and a Wrist Rocket to educate clever teens.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was wondering. When I was a kid there were these small paper bags with seasonal artwork. You could place a unit dose in a bag, tape it shut, and put a basket of’em with a “take one per child” sign near the front door.
> 
> Stand ready with peanut m&ms and a Wrist Rocket to educate clever teens.


That's a good idea and with parents keeping an eye out you could make each side of the street directional depending if it's odd or even. It's all doable... we've put a bunch of effort into making sure the bars were open and sports are on TV, give the kids halloween.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was wondering. When I was a kid there were these small paper bags with seasonal artwork. You could place a unit dose in a bag, tape it shut, and put a basket of’em with a “take one per child” sign near the front door.
> 
> Stand ready with peanut m&ms and a Wrist Rocket to educate clever teens.


Or instead of tape some stickers. I remember (when I saw it done) after my first impulse of thinking it corny, what stayed with me was that somebody had made an effort. That dorky sticker might become a memory.

But don’t omit the Wrist Rocket.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a good idea and with parents keeping an eye out you could make each side of the street directional depending if it's odd or even. It's all doable... we've put a bunch of effort into making sure the bars were open and sports are on TV, give the kids halloween.


Yes, please make sure the kids do halloween. It's never been more scary...


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)

Scientists are "idiots" now...They are probably causing turds to not go down the toilet.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Scientists are "idiots" now...They are probably causing turds to not go down the toilet.


I keep thinking I'm beyond amazement and then the Moron says derisively about his opponent "He'll listen to scientists". He truly sees that _as an insult._


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same can be said for valentines day, anniversaries, christmas and easter. It was always one of my favorite times of the year. I'm not sure if it's the same everywhere but we would wear our costumes to school on halloween... it was the entire day, not the that night. I had a costume for school and a more elaborate one for trick or treating. I still dress up to hand out candy and usually go to one or two costume parties. It's just fun and a much needed distraction from reality. I understand that there are some inherent risks but I think most can be mitigated with planning and supervision. I think it's unfair to cancel halloween without even considering our options while ignoring the fact that we're making kids spend hours indoors at a school which is clearly unsafe.


Honestly 2 years out of a life. The consequences of this illness can be harsh with life shortening consequences. It is sad but 2 years in 80/90 are little and we could maximize what those 2 years mean. We can't seem to think outside the box.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I keep thinking I'm beyond amazement and then the Moron says derisively about his opponent "He'll listen to scientists". He truly sees that _as an insult._


Up is down and down is up, living in a post fact world


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)

Saw where a 30 yo woman needs a double lung transplant because of it.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 19, 2020)

_Alberta hospitals are treating 117 people with COVID-19, including 18 in the intensive care unit.

Four more deaths were confirmed in the province over the weekend, bringing the total to 292. These are a man in his 80s from the South Zone, *a man in his 20s* from the Central Zone, a man in his 70s from the Calgary Zone and another man in his 80s from the Calgary Zone, linked to the outbreak at the Foothills Medical Centre.
The Misericordia Community Hospital in Edmonton also reported a death on Monday linked to COVID-19 outbreaks in three units.









Alberta hits new record for highest number of active COVID-19 cases


Alberta recorded a total of 898 new cases of COVID-19 over the weekend, surpassing a provincial record for the highest number of active cases.




edmontonjournal.com




_


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Saw where a 30 yo woman needs a double lung transplant because of it.


Life long consequences, this is a vascular disease and very dangerous.

Fascinating Trump got 8000 mg of Regeneron, normal dose for you and I (if released) is 600-700mg. LOL


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Life long consequences, this is a vascular disease and very dangerous.
> 
> Fascinating Trump got 8000 mg of Regeneron, normal dose for you and I (if released) is 600-700mg. LOL


It obviously didn't fix him all the way...


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> It obviously didn't fix him all the way..


----------



## Kushash (Oct 19, 2020)

Not decorating or giving out candy this year. 

If the kids toilet paper the house I hope they use charmin.


2018.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Not decorating or giving out candy this year.
> 
> If the kids toilet paper the house I hope they use charmin.
> 
> ...


I don't think the bud would last long in my neighborhood....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Not decorating or giving out candy this year.
> 
> If the kids toilet paper the house I hope they use charmin.
> 
> ...


Skelepup is a nice touch

And those leaves etc are amazingly realistic. Plastic plants have come a very long way.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

“Don’t worry about covid”










Woman who died on commercial flight had coronavirus, officials rule


Unidentified woman had underlying health conditions




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2020)

Dozens to be deliberately infected with coronavirus in UK ‘human challenge’ trials


Proponents of the trials say they can be run safely and help to identify effective vaccines, but others have questioned their value.




www.nature.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Honestly 2 years out of a life. The consequences of this illness can be harsh with life shortening consequences. It is sad but 2 years in 80/90 are little and we could maximize what those 2 years mean. We can't seem to think outside the box.


Two years is 40% of a kid's prime trick or treating years  At the very least the Premier and Mayor owe these kids a shit ton of candy. 

It just rubs me the wrong way that anything fun is too risky and things that are definitely risky are considered essential. I've seen the elementary school curriculum for 20/21 school year first hand and it's a joke. They're learning a fraction of what they normally would in a standard school year while attending full time. High school students in Ontario are mixed in person and online to reduce the number of in class students. Why would they make high school more safe than elementary school? Because daycares are currently closed and high school students generally don't need the same level of supervision at home. We're packing thousands of kids into a closed air system with no safeguards so their parents can go back to work and that's okay, but trick or treating is taboo. 

*Last updated: October 20 at 10:30 a.m.*


ReportNumber of new cases reported todayNumber of cases reported in the last 14 daysNumber of cases reported more than 14 days agoCumulative total (total number of cases reported)School-related cases (total)1217936361,429School-related student cases75461349810School-related staff cases22117106223Individual(s) not identified24215181396


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two years is 40% of a kid's prime trick or treating years  At the very least the Premier and Mayor owe these kids a shit ton of candy.
> 
> It just rubs me the wrong way that anything fun is too risky and things that are definitely risky are considered essential. I've seen the elementary school curriculum for 20/21 school year first hand and it's a joke. They're learning a fraction of what they normally would in a standard school year while attending full time. High school students in Ontario are mixed in person and online to reduce the number of in class students. Why would they make high school more safe than elementary school? Because daycares are currently closed and high school students generally don't need the same level of supervision at home. We're packing thousands of kids into a closed air system with no safeguards so their parents can go back to work and that's okay, but trick or treating is taboo.
> 
> ...


I'd just be happy to give my grandkids a hug and kiss.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'd just be happy to give my grandkids a hug and kiss.


Sorry @raratt, how long has it been?


----------



## greg nr (Oct 20, 2020)

You are part of Trump's callous and covert science experiment -- you just don't know it yet


It’s understood the president has not done nearly enough to combat the spread of the new coronavirus. It’s understood he’s gotten in the way of states trying to protect residents. What’s not understood, however, is the United States government, under Donald Trump’s leadership, seems to be...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


>


I've heard it said that the main difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've heard it said that the main difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits...


by a titan.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two years is 40% of a kid's prime trick or treating years  At the very least the Premier and Mayor owe these kids a shit ton of candy.
> 
> It just rubs me the wrong way that anything fun is too risky and things that are definitely risky are considered essential. I've seen the elementary school curriculum for 20/21 school year first hand and it's a joke. They're learning a fraction of what they normally would in a standard school year while attending full time. High school students in Ontario are mixed in person and online to reduce the number of in class students. Why would they make high school more safe than elementary school? Because daycares are currently closed and high school students generally don't need the same level of supervision at home. We're packing thousands of kids into a closed air system with no safeguards so their parents can go back to work and that's okay, but trick or treating is taboo.
> 
> ...


It will probably be easier for junior to deal with his life long cardiovascular problems knowing they are a consequence of his efforts to be educated rather than his efforts to play dress up and gorge on sugar...


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry @raratt, how long has it been?


I've seen them a few times over the last few months, socially distanced. They haven't visited since this all started.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> by a titan.
> 
> View attachment 4720040


I always remember him for this quote:


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've seen them a few times over the last few months, socially distanced. They haven't visited since this all started.


damn man, sorry to hear that......my step kids use the test....they get tested first before they come out once pronounced negative they come out....course I haven't seen them in a while myself cause of the school openings and such


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is everyone so down on the thought kids being kids and enjoying themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> The psychological toll of covid is going to be huge when it's all over. I had a really hard time keeping myself composed when I had to visit my parents and talk to them through a glass door. It was so depressing and I'm not looking forward to doing that again. We were allowed to increase our bubble over the summer as cases dropped so I was spending a lot of time with my parents and my sister and niece. We did everything outdoors just incase. Now that the lockdown is back in place we're not visiting anyone or having anyone over. I think christmas is going to be a wash this year too.


science.......believe it.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is everyone so down on the thought kids being kids and enjoying themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> The psychological toll of covid is going to be huge when it's all over. I had a really hard time keeping myself composed when I had to visit my parents and talk to them through a glass door. It was so depressing and I'm not looking forward to doing that again. We were allowed to increase our bubble over the summer as cases dropped so I was spending a lot of time with my parents and my sister and niece. We did everything outdoors just incase. Now that the lockdown is back in place we're not visiting anyone or having anyone over. I think christmas is going to be a wash this year too.


It is unfortunate. It was only yesterday my wife announced that our house won't be decorating this year. I don't think anyone is down on the thought of kids having fun, I think most are just having a hard time with everything going and so the idea of door to door interaction seems like an unnecessary risk. The folks on our street in Mississauga have a Facebook page and my wife posted we will be closed this year for the first time in 18 years of setting this up. It was not an easy decision but with Ontario's top doctor warning against it yesterday I felt it was the final straw. I work in a 3 separate hospitals every day and the last think I want to do is expose anyone to this virus. At this point we have folks who used to come as kids bringing their kids, it is always a great time. Looking forward to it coming back next year.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is everyone so down on the thought kids being kids and enjoying themselves?


RAW power demands conformance from ALL subjects.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Why is everyone so down on the thought kids being kids and enjoying themselves?*
> 
> 
> 
> The psychological toll of covid is going to be huge when it's all over. I had a really hard time keeping myself composed when I had to visit my parents and talk to them through a glass door. It was so depressing and I'm not looking forward to doing that again. We were allowed to increase our bubble over the summer as cases dropped so I was spending a lot of time with my parents and my sister and niece. We did everything outdoors just incase. Now that the lockdown is back in place we're not visiting anyone or having anyone over. I think christmas is going to be a wash this year too.


I doubt any sane and compassionate person is against children's joy. But I'd rather have miserable children alive and healthy to vent to a psychologist for years to come. Then children dying or having a short life of misery with heart and lung transplants.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I doubt any sane and compassionate person is against children's joy. But I'd rather have miserable children alive and healthy to vent to a psychologist for years to come. Then children dying or having a short life of misery with heart and lung transplants.


Even if the children were relatively okay, it's not worth possibly killing grandma or grandpa. The kids will be fine, these are first world white people problems


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Even if the children were relatively okay, it's not worth possibly killing grandma or grandpa. The kids will be fine, these are first world white people problems


Precisely, children are young and malleable. They don't know any difference.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

Tuesday covid update from the state on the news.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely, children are young and malleable. They don't know any difference.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is everyone so down on the thought kids being kids and enjoying themselves?


I want my grand kids to enjoy themselves, I really do. Just want them to be safe and healthy. I also want to be able to see them running around in my front yard playing....not the other, heaven forbid not the other....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely, children are young and malleable. They don't know any difference.


I don't agree. I can see it and it's not easy.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you point out where I've denied science? Covid has wrecked my life so yea I'm a little angry about it but I'm still following the rules and doing my part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it, I just cannot chance anyone coming around, it is usually pretty interactive at my place. Here is a couple clips from 2019 and 2017. Last years downpour caused me to change some things up like moving my holograms to the porch. It was actually a really good turn out for so much rain but still could have been better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I get it, I just cannot chance anyone coming around, it is usually pretty interactive at my place. Here is a couple clips from 2019 and 2017. Last years downpour caused me to change some things up like moving my holograms to the porch. It was actually a really good turn out for so much rain but still could have been better.


That's awesome! I'm coming to your halloween party next year.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's awesome! I'm coming to your halloween party next year.


All are welcome


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't agree. I can see it and it's not easy.


Where did I say it was easy?

Children feed off our emotions and expectations. They look to their parents for cues in how to respond to the world. Instead if we thought outside of the box and presented something different they would not be as affected by this because they are not as ingrained into societal ritual expectations. Teenagers have ingrained expectations but can also use the internet to meet their social needs.

Unfortunately there is nothing else we can do but deal with it afterward and hopefully there will be an afterward.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Where did I say it was easy?
> 
> Children feed off our emotions and expectations. They look to their parents for cues in how to respond to the world. Instead if we thought outside of the box and presented something different they would not be as affected by this because they are not as ingrained into societal ritual expectations. Teenagers have ingrained expectations but can also use the internet to meet their social needs.
> 
> Unfortunately there is nothing else we can do and then deal with it afterward.


I understand your point but I'm noticing other things. I can see the sadness that they get here and there. There's more I've noticed but this isn't something I need or want to share online.

Age plays a huge role in children understanding and being able to know how to handle situations and emotions.

Also thinking outside of a box that has constantly changing dimensions is a challenge. Adding kids or any dependents to that, even more so.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2020)

Children survived the Blitz in London, with great leadership.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't agree. I can see it and it's not easy.


Yes they can and do see even though they may not understand.

It is still a monumental experience that is traumatizing and the children will carry forward what they learn now.

For better or worse.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a good idea and with parents keeping an eye out you could make each side of the street directional depending if it's odd or even. It's all doable... we've put a bunch of effort into making sure the bars were open and sports are on TV, give the kids halloween.


There are a bunch of designs for candy tossers out on the web. Some are 3d printable. No contact halloween.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

There are a bunch of ads for salad tossers out on the web, butt alas, they are not 3d printable


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> There are a bunch of ads for salad tossers out on the web, butt alas, they are not 3d printable


I think that could use some further anal ysis


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I understand your point but I'm noticing other things. I can see the sadness that they get here and there. There's more I've noticed but this isn't something I need or want to share online.
> 
> Age plays a huge role in children understanding and being able to know how to handle situations and emotions.
> 
> Also thinking outside of a box that has constantly changing dimensions is a challenge. Adding kids or any dependents to that, even more so.


We prioritized based on Maslow's Hierarchy. While I would expect people to have a psychological reaction to the things that need done, we still have to prioritize physical health before mental health because much of mental health is based on physical. That being said they are your kids and your family and I wish you well if you choose to prioritize differently than I would.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We prioritized based on Maslow's Hierarchy. While I would expect people to have a psychological reaction to the things that need done, we still have to prioritize physical health before mental health because much of mental health is based on physical. That being said they are your kids and your family and I wish you well if you choose to prioritize differently than I would.
> View attachment 4720292


I speak of Maslow's Hierarchy often. Almost no one knows what I'm referring to. I just like you so much...


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> we've put a bunch of effort into making sure the bars were open and *sports* are on TV


I feel what you're saying


----------



## greg nr (Oct 21, 2020)

*CDC estimates there have been almost 300,000 excess deaths in the U.S. this year*
Source: *Yahoo! News*

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in a new report estimates there have been almost 300,000 excess deaths in the United States this year amid the coronavirus pandemic.

CDC researchers on Tuesday said that while about 216,000 deaths from COVID-19 had been confirmed as of Oct. 15, this "might underestimate the total impact of the pandemic on mortality," and they write that "299,028 excess deaths have occurred in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with two thirds of these attributed to COVID-19."

This number takes into account fatalities from all causes "in excess of the expected number of deaths" for this period of time, the researchers explain.

The report found the largest percentage increases occurred among Hispanics and among adults age 25 to 44, with the latter group seeing a 26.5 percent spike.

Read more: https://news.yahoo.com/cdc-estimates-almost-300-000-203827624.html


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2020)

Pro Life Republicans are all in on the slaughter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh shit, a death in the AstraZeneca trials.
That does happen though as I’ve seen it in cancer drug trials.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit, a death in the AstraZeneca trials.
> That does happen though as I’ve seen it in cancer drug trials.


Urgh, it juts get worse, the same Oxford group wants to do Vaccine Challenge Trials. I hope they have a bioethics committee that halts that insanity.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit, a death in the AstraZeneca trials.
> That does happen though as I’ve seen it in cancer drug trials.


What's death when a political point is at stake? {sarcasm}


----------



## greg nr (Oct 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> There are a bunch of ads for salad tossers out on the web, butt alas, they are not 3d printable


Au Contraire mon ami..........









Herbivore T-Rex Salad Tosser by MoPrinter


Well what else can I say. If you are into Dinos and you like your greens, then this is the perfect addition to your kitchen! I've used the Snow Saucer Handle by coolpoolteacher http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:15456 I can print one for anybody, contact me at...




www.thingiverse.com













Salad Hands by PossiMoto3D


Print two of these to get a set of Salad Hands




www.thingiverse.com





https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2965577 

(spare part)


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Au Contraire mon ami..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greg nr (Oct 22, 2020)

And this reported increase is in spite of reduced access to testing and fewer test sites available.....

*New U.S. Coronavirus Cases Surpass 60,000 for Second Day*
Source: *Wall Street Journal*

The U.S. reported more than 60,000 new coronavirus cases for the second day in a row, as the spread continues to accelerate in most states.

The more than 62,000 cases reported Wednesday, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University, exceed the 60,315 reported on Tuesday. They bring the total cases reported in the U.S. to more than 8.33 million. More than 222,000 people have died in the U.S.

The seven-day moving average of new cases, which smooths out irregularities in the data, was 59,527 nationwide as of Tuesday, and the 14-day average was 55,282, according to a Wall Street Journal analysis of Johns Hopkins Data. When the seven-day average is higher than the 14-day average, it suggests cases are on the rise.

The seven-day average was higher than the 14-day average in 42 states for the second day in a row on Tuesday. Nationwide, it has been higher since Oct. 5.

Read more: https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-latest-updates-102220-11603356143


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> And this reported increase is in spite of reduced access to testing and fewer test sites available.....
> 
> *New U.S. Coronavirus Cases Surpass 60,000 for Second Day*
> Source: *Wall Street Journal*
> ...


It’s a complete disaster! All this time and no contract tracing application or daily or even weekly testing for me and I am a health care provider ! The bodies are going to be piling up again.


----------



## Freedom Club (Oct 22, 2020)

Do you believe in Covid-19?

I do not think this so called virus, which doesnt even fullfill one of the Henle-Koch postulates, even exists.
(I wanted to start a threat with a Poll with my Question but I dont know how)


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2020)

nother 250 cases today down here.....seems like we're going up instead of down.....we had a average of 150 cases a day.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

Freedom Club said:


> Do you believe in Covid-19?
> 
> I do not think this so called virus, which doesnt even fullfill one of the Henle-Koch postulates, even exists.
> (I wanted to start a threat with a Poll with my Question but I dont know how)


Over 220,000 families that buried a loved one in the US would disagree.


----------



## Freedom Club (Oct 22, 2020)

they can, I dont mean to offend anybody by saying this and I am also not trolling. 

It's just my oppinion after studying the topic quite intensely for the whole february/march/april 2020


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2020)

Freedom Club said:


> Do you believe in Covid-19?
> 
> I do not think this so called virus, which doesnt even fullfill one of the Henle-Koch postulates, even exists.
> (I wanted to start a threat with a Poll with my Question but I dont know how)


Go post this in politics, they'll help you out.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 22, 2020)

Freedom Club said:


> Do you believe in Covid-19?
> 
> I do not think this so called virus, which doesnt even fullfill one of the Henle-Koch postulates, even exists.
> (I wanted to start a threat with a Poll with my Question but I dont know how)


This isn't a poll or a vote-in reality show. Science matters, your opinion doesn't.

Your "belief" or that of anyone else is only relevant if you are taking actions which endanger others.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 22, 2020)

another state trump held super spreader rallies.... just sayin...

*ASU experts say Arizona is now in a COVID-19 surge*
Source: *ABC 15*

PHOENIX — Dr. Joshua LaBaer, executive director for Arizona State University's Biodesign Institute, held a press conference Wednesday outlining some concerning statistics regarding coronavirus in the community.

"We are very close for a seven-day trailing average to crossing the 1,000 new cases a day mark," he said.

Hospitalizations, inpatient numbers, ventilator use and ICU bed usage are all increasing, according to information from the news conference. Both the hospital trends and testing trends indicate we are in the middle of a COVID-19 surge.

LaBaer said, in his view, Arizona is still not testing enough, and testing is one of the best tools to fighting COVID-19 because it tells us who has the virus.

Read more: https://www.abc15.com/news/coronavirus/asu-experts-say-arizona-is-now-in-a-covid-19-surge


----------



## Freedom Club (Oct 22, 2020)

making things up is not science.. even if a scientist makes them up


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2020)

Freedom Club said:


> Do you believe in Covid-19?
> 
> I do not think this so called virus, which doesnt even fullfill one of the Henle-Koch postulates, even exists.
> (I wanted to start a threat with a Poll with my Question but I dont know how)












Why not adhere to Aristotle then? Fuck all this new fangled BS


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

The Earth is round.


----------



## Freedom Club (Oct 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Earth is round.


not really but I know what you mean


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

Oblate spheroid then.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2020)

I hope everyone gets through the winter Ok. Try to stay diligent with all the recommendations and safety protocols out there, even or especially with family. That’s the hardest part but it might save one of your loved ones In the end . My colleagues best friends sister has just been intubated with Covid 19 and was lucky to get an ICU bed. Her granddaughter gave her the virus. They were not wearing masks during a family event .


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

Koch's postulates have largely been supplanted by other criteria such as the Bradford Hill criteria for infectious disease causality in modern public health.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope everyone gets through the winter Ok. Try to stay diligent with all the recommendations and safety protocols out there, even or especially with family. That’s the hardest part but it might save one of your loved ones In the end . My colleagues best friends sister has just been intubated with Covid 19 and was lucky to get an ICU bed. Her granddaughter gave her the virus. They were not wearing masks during a family event .


you stay safe out there too.....ok


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you stay safe out there too.....ok


Thank you, I will ! I just got a new totally bad ass face shield and wearing right now.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Why not adhere to Aristotle then? Fuck all this new fangled BS


I've got this awesome alchemy machine, turns anything to gold. Running out of places to store gold so I can let the machine go for a reasonable price.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you, I will ! I just got a new totally bad ass face shield and wearing right now.


sweet.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I've got this awesome alchemy machine, turns anything to gold. Running out of places to store gold so I can let the machine go for a reasonable price.


I have some lots in the middle of Florida I'm selling, perfect for a home site...


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have some lots in the middle of Florida I'm selling, perfect for a home site...


Your lack of gullibility is a concern. I'm afraid you're going to have to step over here in this little room and answer a few more questions.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I've got this awesome alchemy machine, turns anything to gold. Running out of places to store gold so I can let the machine go for a reasonable price.


Hmmm, does your model of machine make red and white gold too, or just the yellow?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm, does your model of machine make red and white gold too, or just the yellow?


Gold/aluminum is purple.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Your lack of gullibility is a concern. I'm afraid you're going to have to step over here in this little room and answer a few more questions.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm, does your model of machine make red and white gold too, or just the yellow?


It makes all the colours of gold. It also has a button to turn trim into 49% THC flower.

But this isn't for you...this is more of a Shelbyville idea.


----------



## sunni (Oct 22, 2020)

Freedom Club said:


> they can, I dont mean to offend anybody by saying this and I am also not trolling.
> 
> It's just my oppinion* after studying the topic quite intensely for the whole february/march/april 2020*


CONGRATS


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> It makes all the colours of gold. It also has a button to turn trim into 49% THC flower.
> 
> But this isn't for you...this is more of a Shelbyville idea.


Bought the wrong model.


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> CONGRATS
> View attachment 4722072


Saved for later use.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 22, 2020)

A little perspective for our southern neighbors; if you've ever wondered how you are seen from the outside, here's a Canadian hockey writer discussing(in a Canadian newspaper) the possibility of an all-Canadian NHL division this year :

_God bless our neighbours to the south. We truly hope America gets its issues resolved and finds peace and harmony. But between the COVID numbers, racial unrest, political chaos and dudes just walking around the street with semi-automatic rifles (WTF?), giving them a little space while they work things out is probably for the best right now. _

The whole article is kind of tongue-in-cheek but I think he nailed the feelings of a lot of us in the above paragraph.

_








Rob Tychkowski: Oh Canada, a league of our own would be pretty chill


Talk of an All-Canadian Division in the NHL generated plenty of excitement across the country, with hockey fans from Vancouver to Montreal dreaming about…




edmontonjournal.com




_


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 22, 2020)

What to do.. What to do....

MMMmmmmm, maybe TESTING, required MASKS,and enforced SOCIAL DISTANCING might be a place to start?

Just saying....



*'I don't know what to do anymore': Utah officials share dire words as state sees record 1,543 new CO*
Source: *KSL*

SALT LAKE CITY — Utah's number of COVID-19 cases has increased by 1,543 on Thursday — another new single-day record for new cases. Six deaths also were reported Thursday, according to the Utah Department of Health.

Health officials had dire words Thursday as Utah continues to experience a COVID-19 surge that Gov. Gary Herbert called one of the worst in the country earlier this month.

"I don't know what to do anymore," health department state epidemiologist Dr. Angela Dunn said at a Thursday news conference. "I'm really not trying to scare anyone, I'm just trying to inform you."

The rolling seven-day average number of positive cases per day is now at 1,288, according to the health department. The positive test rate per day for that time period is now 15.5%.

Read more: https://www.ksl.com/article/50035781/i-dont-know-what-to-do-anymore-utah-officials-share-dire-words-as-state-sees-record-1543-new-covid-19-cases


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2020)

greg nr said:


> What to do.. What to do....
> 
> MMMmmmmm, maybe TESTING, required MASKS,and enforced SOCIAL DISTANCING might be a place to start?
> 
> ...



I can't believe we are 8 months in and don't have enough PPE for everyone. The 1918 Pandemic death rate was understandable. Public health was a new concept and we struggled. But today infectious disease response is understood by everyone. This smacks of a deliberate mass killing.

Finally if the government is paying Scott Atlas for infectious disease advice someone needs to look into suing him for malpractice. Taking that further the states should look at suing the feds for their failed response.

76,000 new cases yesterday.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2020)

Freedom Club said:


> Do you believe in Covid-19?
> 
> I do not think this so called virus, which doesnt even fullfill one of the Henle-Koch postulates, even exists.
> (I wanted to start a threat with a Poll with my Question but I dont know how)


That being the case, you are hereby drafted into the vaccine trials.

Since it doesn't exist, you will be in no danger and the rest of us need to study the trial data.

Thanks for being a good citizen.


----------



## Freedom Club (Oct 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That being the case, you are hereby drafted into the vaccine trials.
> 
> Since it doesn't exist, you will be in no danger and the rest of us need to study the trial data.
> 
> Thanks for being a good citizen.


I am what? You are funny


----------



## greg nr (Oct 23, 2020)

It will be gone soon...... Of course, so will a lot of us.

*Covid-19 Live Updates: U.S. Nears Record, With More Than 75,000 Virus Cases*
Source: *NY Times*

More than 75,000 cases of the coronavirus were announced in the United States on Thursday, the second-highest daily total nationwide since the pandemic began. Eight states set single-day case records, and 13 states have added more cases in the past week than in any other seven-day stretch.

The Midwest and the Rocky Mountains are struggling to contain major outbreaks, while new hot spots are emerging in other parts of the country. Officials in Kentucky announced more than 1,470 cases on Thursday, the biggest one-day jump in that state. And more than 1,300 cases were recorded in Colorado, setting another single-day record. In Chicago, which officials said is averaging 645 new cases a day this week, a nighttime curfew will be imposed on businesses starting on Friday.

The country almost surpassed its record in mid-July, when over 77,000 infections were recorded in one day. As of Friday morning, more than 8.4 million people in the country have been infected with the coronavirus and at least 223,000 have died, according to a New York Times database.

The Food and Drug Administration said Thursday that it had formally approved remdesivir as the first drug to treat Covid-19, the diseased caused by the coronavirus. The antiviral drug had been approved for adults and patients 12 years of age and older, and weighing at least 40 kilograms, for Covid-19 treatments requiring hospitalization, the F.D.A. said. The approval comes less than two weeks before the presidential election. Mr. Trump has been pushing for a vaccine to be approved before the Nov. 3 vote.

Read more: https://www.nytimes.com/live/2020/10/23/world/covid-19-coronavirus-updates#the-us-reported-its-second-highest-daily-case-total-since-the-start-of-the-pandemic

The bleak numbers came as President Trump declared at the final presidential debate on Thursday that, despite evidence, the virus was “going away,” while his challenger, Joseph R. Biden Jr., warned of a “dark winter” ahead that required aggressive federal action.

When Mr. Trump said “we’re learning to live with” the coronavirus, Mr. Biden shot back, “we’re learning to die with it.”

*Covid in the U.S.: Latest Map and Case Count*
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-us-cases.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2020)

Freedom Club said:


> I am what?


Kinda dumb?


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Taking that further the states should look at suing the feds for their failed response.


Are all issues in the USA solved by suing? Reading the news would make one think so.

It seems that the passing of all your legislation is ultimately determined by the judiciary and the only reason for your legislative arm is to pack the benches with their acolytes during the cycles they hold power. Ultimately, yesterday's government controls tomorrow's courts. What a great way to assure no significant changes ever happen.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 23, 2020)

Wearing masks could save more than 100,000 US lives through February, new study suggests | CNN


If 95% of Americans wore masks in public, more than 100,000 lives could be saved from Covid-19 through February, a new modeling study suggests.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Are all issues in the USA solved by suing? Reading the news would make one think so.
> 
> It seems that the passing of all your legislation is ultimately determined by the judiciary and the only reason for your legislative arm is to pack the benches with their acolytes during the cycles they hold power. Ultimately, yesterday's government controls tomorrow's courts. What a great way to assure no significant changes ever happen.


It's pretty much like Canada, except for Louisiana, our system of governance derived from England.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's pretty much like Canada, except for Louisiana, our system of governance derived from England.


Yeah, LA is based on Napoleonic law. Oh, and florida is based on the law of stupidity.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I can't believe we are 8 months in and don't have enough PPE for everyone. The 1918 Pandemic death rate was understandable. Public health was a new concept and we struggled. But today infectious disease response is understood by everyone. This smacks of a deliberate mass killing.
> 
> Finally if the government is paying Scott Atlas for infectious disease advice someone needs to look into suing him for malpractice. Taking that further the states should look at suing the feds for their failed response.
> 
> 76,000 new cases yesterday.


Yes it is mass killing. I am in Oklahoma . We are at surge capacity and there are no field hospitals getting built. People with Covid 19 are getting turned away and having to try to find a hospital that will take them in and that means fleeing the state. A Fort Worth Texas hospital was kind enough to accept a sick Covid 19 Oklahoma women. Her husband had to scramble and search and he is now camping outside the hospital in Texas. This is going to be a very dark winter and so much sadness. It’s going to be important to keep trying to find positive coping skills and outlets .


----------



## Kushash (Oct 24, 2020)

The scale of the Covid-19 pandemic is exposing the battle scars of the country's most hardened public health officials.
Illinois Department of Public Health Director Dr. Ngozi Ezike began to cry and paused her remarks -- her back to the podium -- during a Friday briefing in which she reported new coronavirus deaths and thousands of additional cases.


******************************

Some people will refute the statistics, Ezike said. But the reality is that coronavirus cases, hospitalizations and deaths are surging again.

"And if you're tired of hearing it from me, please just ask one of your local physicians in the area," she said. "They will tell you what they are seeing in their hospitals."










Battle hardened Illinois health official is shaken by latest Covid-19 surge | CNN


The scale of the Covid-19 pandemic is exposing the battle scars of the country's most hardened public health officials. Illinois Department of Public Health Director Dr. Ngozi Ezike began to cry and paused her remarks during a Friday briefing.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> The scale of the Covid-19 pandemic is exposing the battle scars of the country's most hardened public health officials.
> Illinois Department of Public Health Director Dr. Ngozi Ezike began to cry and paused her remarks -- her back to the podium -- during a Friday briefing in which she reported new coronavirus deaths and thousands of additional cases.
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine that. Someone that actually cares.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> The scale of the Covid-19 pandemic is exposing the battle scars of the country's most hardened public health officials.
> Illinois Department of Public Health Director Dr. Ngozi Ezike began to cry and paused her remarks -- her back to the podium -- during a Friday briefing in which she reported new coronavirus deaths and thousands of additional cases.
> 
> 
> ...


I watched that entire press conference, as it is my city. We were doing so well, now we have the highest number of new cases, more than double of second place. They are closing things earlier, and closing all bars without food. I had a wedding ceremony today of about 60 people (illegal), and about 5% were wearing masks. I couldn't believe it! No social distancing, either. Many were old and many were obese. I wanted to wear my respirator, but I can't play with it on, so I settled for my fabric mask and kept my distance. I drove through predominantly white affluent suburbs and saw middle aged white folks begging at intersections. I have NEVER seen anything like that before. This is gonna get really, really bad...


----------



## Kushash (Oct 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I watched that entire press conference, as it is my city. We were doing so well, now we have the highest number of new cases, more than double of second place. They are closing things earlier, and closing all bars without food. I had a wedding ceremony today of about 60 people (illegal), and about 5% were wearing masks. I couldn't believe it! No social distancing, either. Many were old and many were obese. I wanted to wear my respirator, but I can't play with it on, so I settled for my fabric mask and kept my distance. I drove through predominantly white affluent suburbs and saw middle aged white folks begging at intersections. I have NEVER seen anything like that before. This is gonna get really, really bad...


So sad!
In this video Peter Townshend says:
It's not very hard at all. What's hard is making it feel hard.
He's talking about playing the guitar right?

I thought the song would go well with a pic of the 1st family + Kimberly at the 1st debate sitting defiantly without masks, not gonna include a pic but I'm sure you have seen it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

"The numbers are great"








Fauci Says Trump Hasn't Been To A Coronavirus Task Force Meeting In 'Several Months'


The infectious disease expert said he no longer had the president's ear as much as Dr. Scott Atlas, proponent of a controversial COVID-19 herd immunity strategy.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Kushash (Oct 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> "The numbers are great"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started drinking before 5 today lol.
Not getting my A1c under control but still fighting to improve aside from the food I'm eating and the booze I'm drinking. lol.
I go back to a post I made two weeks after this thread started.
1500 posts were made in the 1st two weeks of this thread and it's still going strong.
I made post # 1538. It keeps me sane hoping we are in the 4th or 5th inning with the game not over yet. I think we have a 7th inning stretch coming up in January.


Kushash said:


> *The Zen Master, The Boy, & The Horse*
> 
> In this village, a little boy is given a gift of a horse. The villagers all say, “Isn’t that fabulous? Isn’t that wonderful? What a wonderful gift.”
> The Zen master says, “We’ll see.”
> ...


Without my grow I don't think I would be handling this mess as well.

CBD plants cannatonic are doing great. So are the Pure Power Plants.

Still hunting for a good cbd plant. I have clones of all plants I started.

My blue dream look really bad. I feel they are not as well developed under the soil having a poor root system.

Also they were the hardest to clone so I'll leave them out of the pics lol.

5 1/2 weeks 12/12.

Cannotonic.


PPP.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Started drinking before 5 today lol.


Just a normal day for us, 4:30~ is suds time.


----------



## Kushash (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm surprised by this article.








At least 5 of Vice President Pence's aides test positive for coronavirus


At least five people in Vice President Mike Pence's orbit have tested positive for coronavirus in recent days, including chief of staff Marc Short, close aide Zach Bauer and outside adviser Marty Obst, sources told CNN.




www.cnn.com





They were being so careful wearing masks and social distancing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I'm surprised by this article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure didn’t see that coming!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2020)

I’m working hard to be part of the populist that just doesn’t catch it .

Round 2 here we go .


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2020)

El Paso crosses another Covid-19 record as the children's hospital takes on extra patients | CNN


"We are overwhelmed with patients at this point," says the spokesman of one hospital where emergency tents have been set up in parking lots.




www.cnn.com





The Governor here already has sent assets and the texas national guard there today, they're about max capacity....

in my city we are still hitting the 200 people a day getting it......


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 26, 2020)

Up to nearly *800 deaths/day* while Nero fiddles.

_average deaths per day across the country are up 10% over the past two weeks, from 721 to nearly 794 as of Sunday, according to data from Johns Hopkins University. 

President Donald Trump over the weekend “we’re rounding the turn, we’re doing great.” _









Coronavirus deaths are rising again in the US, as feared


BOISE, Idaho (AP) — Deaths per day from the coronavirus in the U.S. are on the rise again, just as health experts had feared, and cases are climbing in practically every state, despite assurances from President Donald Trump over the weekend that “we're rounding the turn, we're doing great...




apnews.com





Trump needs to be charged, tried, and imprisoned for the genocide he has caused to happen.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 26, 2020)

Alberta is not looking good.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/deena-hinshaw-alberta-covid-19-coronavirus-1.5777101



*Edit:* For context, at 4.4 million people, Alberta would be the 26th most populous state, between Oregon and Kentucky.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2020)

*Nearly half a million Americans tested positive for Covid-19 In just the last week*








Wisconsin faces Covid-19 crisis as coronavirus cases continue to rise, governor says | CNN


In just one week, the fall surge in Covid-19 infections added nearly half a million cases to the national total.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2020)

U.S. consumers preparing for second wave of stockpiling


57% of those surveyed considering restocks of supplies amassed at start of pandemic, Inmar finds




www.supermarketnews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> U.S. consumers preparing for second wave of stockpiling
> 
> 
> 57% of those surveyed considering restocks of supplies amassed at start of pandemic, Inmar finds
> ...


yeah we've seen that in the stores down here......especially stuff with the cold and flu season approaching too..


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2020)

Rt COVID-19


Up-to-date values for Rt — the number to watch to measure COVID spread.



rt.live


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4728442


yep, manditory now in the city, county not so much......and the city is actually taking over testing sites, they added another 20 just today...


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> U.S. consumers preparing for second wave of stockpiling
> 
> 
> 57% of those surveyed considering restocks of supplies amassed at start of pandemic, Inmar finds
> ...


Yup, ILs healthcare systems are having horrible issues procuring supplies. This weeks debacle, gloves.


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 29, 2020)

And don’t get me started on supplies promised by vendors and then *blink* the government takes them out from under these healthcare systems noses and there’s nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> And don’t get me started on supplies promised by vendors and then *blink* the government takes them out from under these healthcare systems noses and there’s nothing you can do about it.


That's so the Trump administration can let their puppets sell PPE for a profit -- again.

It makes total sense if you think about it. Monopolies can be very profitable.

And who is going to investigate? 

Bill Barr?

lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2020)

“In California, you have a special mask. You cannot under any circumstances take it off. You have to eat through the mask,” Trump said. “It’s a very complex mechanism, and they don’t realize those germs, they go through it like nothing. They look at you with that contraption and they say that’s an easy one, I’m going right through with the food.”

“Now, how about California, though, where you’re supposed to eat with the mask, can’t take it off,” he continued. “You see people and boy, you know, when you have spaghetti and meat sauce, that mask is not looking — you walk out, it looks like you got into a fight with [UFC President] Dana White.”


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> “In California, you have a special mask. You cannot under any circumstances take it off. You have to eat through the mask,” Trump said. “It’s a very complex mechanism, and they don’t realize those germs, they go through it like nothing. They look at you with that contraption and they say that’s an easy one, I’m going right through with the food.”
> 
> “Now, how about California, though, where you’re supposed to eat with the mask, can’t take it off,” he continued. “You see people and boy, you know, when you have spaghetti and meat sauce, that mask is not looking — you walk out, it looks like you got into a fight with [UFC President] Dana White.”


Yet according to the polls, the race is tightening. Ah well, either way, the people will have spoken and will get to live with their choice.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Yet according to the polls, the race is tightening. Ah well, either way, the people will have spoken and will get to live with their choice.


I dislike living with the choice of the many and wrong.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I dislike living with the choice of the many and wrong.


I very much dislike having only two viable party choices, neither of which I would choose willingly.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I dislike living with the choice of the many and wrong.


I get it. 

The first word in the name of the country may be the most ironic thing that has ever existed.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I get it.
> 
> The first word in the name of the country may be the most ironic thing that has ever existed.


Well yes and no.
I come from a nation that preached “our honor is named loyalty”.

I do believe that in our case there is genuine impulse toward unity, not merely a dictated one.

Guess I’ll know in a few days.


----------



## Kushash (Oct 29, 2020)

A few weeks before this thread started 90,000 cases worldwide by March 3rd.

The head of the World Health Organization (WHO) said that public health officials are operating in "uncharted territory" as they combat the spread of the novel coronavirus, which has infected more than *90,000 people across 73 countries and territories *








WHO chief warns 'we are in uncharted territory' as number of coronavirus cases worldwide passes 90,000 | CNN


The head of the World Health Organization (WHO) said that public health officials are operating in "uncharted territory" as they combat the spread of the novel coronavirus, which has infected more than 90,000 people across 73 countries and territories as of Monday evening.




www.cnn.com






Today. 90,000 cases in the US in the last 24 hours.





__





US Tops 90,000 Coronavirus Cases In 24 Hours For First Time


The United States notched a record number of new coronavirus cases on Thursday, for the first time topping 90,000 diagnoses in 24 hours, according to a tally from Johns Hopkins University.




www.barrons.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I dislike living with the choice of the many and wrong.



Tyranny of the Majority...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Tyranny by the Majority...


Idiocracy is a documentary


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2020)

Not to get theological, but the country is a christian majority. In comparison to that story, Trump's bullshit is super easy to believe...


Sorry, just had exhausting argument with fundie cousin...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Not to get theological, but the country is a christian majority. In comparison to that story, Trump's bullshit is super easy to believe...
> 
> 
> Sorry, just had exhausting argument with fundie cousin...


oh god


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> oh god


Good movie 



SH420


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 30, 2020)

Absolutely horrible and depressing and terrifying article by two Edmonton doctors about current conditions in our hospitals. If this is the state of affairs here, I don't even want to imagine what people to the south are dealing with, given a national infection rate 4-1/2 times higher.(source: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)









Opinion: COVID, burnout, cuts pushing health care in Edmonton to tipping point


As emergency-room and intensive-care unit physicians working in the Edmonton zone, we feel obligated to inform you about the worrisome strain on our…




edmontonjournal.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 31, 2020)

If You Are Not Taking COVID-19 Seriously At This Point, I’ve Got A Strong Message For You


If you are not following basic COVID guidelines, you are complicit in the spread of this virus that is killing innocent people. And I have no chill for you.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> If You Are Not Taking COVID-19 Seriously At This Point, I’ve Got A Strong Message For You
> 
> 
> If you are not following basic COVID guidelines, you are complicit in the spread of this virus that is killing innocent people. And I have no chill for you.
> ...


I enjoyed that, it's got that Rapaport tone.








Consider that this message is from March 21st when there was, what, 20k deaths??? We are killing ourselves and we don't seem to mind...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2020)

*Researchers Estimate Trump Rallies Led To 30,000 Coronavirus Cases And 700 Deaths*

"A working paper from Stanford University researchers concludes that the communities that hosted Trump rallies “paid a high price in terms of disease and death.”








Researchers Estimate Trump Rallies Led To 30,000 Coronavirus Cases, 700 Deaths


A working paper from Stanford University researchers concludes that the communities that hosted Trump rallies "paid a high price in terms of disease and death."




www.huffpost.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Researchers Estimate Trump Rallies Led To 30,000 Coronavirus Cases And 700 Deaths*
> 
> "A working paper from Stanford University researchers concludes that the communities that hosted Trump rallies “paid a high price in terms of disease and death.”
> 
> ...





https://sebotero.github.io/papers/COVIDrallies_10_30_2000.pdf


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2020)

Boris Johnson announces four-week national Covid lockdown in England


Restrictions in place from midnight on Thursday are needed to tackle coronavirus spread, PM says




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 31, 2020)

A friend of mine said he seen online that due to covid kids are not to be trick or treating tonight or 
else they will get a ticket. I find this funny as what cop in his/her right mind would give out tickets to kids 
for obtaining candy tonight? This has got to be a joke.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Boris Johnson announces four-week national Covid lockdown in England
> 
> 
> Restrictions in place from midnight on Thursday are needed to tackle coronavirus spread, PM says
> ...


Schools, most businesses and stores are staying open. A lot of the Brits on reddit are saying this is pretty meaningless in practical terms.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> A friend of mine said he seen online that due to covid kids are not to be trick or treating tonight or
> else they will get a ticket. I find this funny as what cop in his/her right mind would give out tickets to kids
> for obtaining candy tonight? This has got to be a joke.


I don't understand your reaction. Kids going door to door could literally be spreading death as they go. If health officials have determined that forbidding trick or treating is the safest way to proceed, do you object?

Or is it the ticket you object to? How would you prefer they enforce the law? Tasers? Tear gas?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 31, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I don't understand your reaction. Kids going door to door could literally be spreading death as they go. If health officials have determined that forbidding trick or treating is the safest way to proceed, do you object?
> 
> Or is it the ticket you object to? How would you prefer they enforce the law? Tasers? Tear gas?


I think he meant a cop giving a kid a ticket was absurd.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I don't understand your reaction. Kids going door to door could literally be spreading death as they go. If health officials have determined that forbidding trick or treating is the safest way to proceed, do you object?
> 
> Or is it the ticket you object to? How would you prefer they enforce the law? Tasers? Tear gas?


Lawsuits?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 31, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I don't understand your reaction. Kids going door to door could literally be spreading death as they go. If health officials have determined that forbidding trick or treating is the safest way to proceed, do you object?
> 
> Or is it the ticket you object to? How would you prefer they enforce the law? Tasers? Tear gas?


Cops giving tickets out to kids.
I bet kids will still be out tonight so best keep your door shut and outside lights off.
Time to hide. Lol, just kiddin'.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 31, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I don't understand your reaction. Kids going door to door could literally be spreading death as they go. If health officials have determined that forbidding trick or treating is the safest way to proceed, do you object?
> 
> Or is it the ticket you object to? How would you prefer they enforce the law?* Tasers? Tear gas*?


Now you're talking and pepper spray for good measure


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Does anyone have an opinion as to if it would might safe to dole out candy to kids tonight
if both parties are wearing masks? Or is it better not to dole out candy to be better safe than sorry?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 31, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> How would you prefer they enforce the law? Tasers? Tear gas?


 A stern warning will do.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion as to if it would might safe to dole out candy to kids tonight
> if both parties are wearing masks? Or is it better not to dole out candy to be better safe than sorry?


Throw it at them while pointing to a sign that says, "Stay OFF my lawn"?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion as to if it would might safe to dole out candy to kids tonight
> if both parties are wearing masks? Or is it better not to dole out candy to be better safe than sorry?


1000 americans die every day from Covid......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

We did a candy hunt this year at home. Done early so sugar high already hit. It's one year.....they're having a blast.....went sledding then on the quad. Lots of other halloween themed things. Dressed up painted faces. Pumpkins.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Throw it at them while pointing to a sign that says, "Stay OFF my lawn"?


Throw?! That’s what pneumatics are for. Peanut m&ms grapeshot are useful for the slow-to-learn.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

Never mind....they're melting like the chocolate they ate! lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Never mind....they're melting like the chocolate they ate! lol


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion as to if it would might safe to dole out candy to kids tonight
> if both parties are wearing masks? Or is it better not to dole out candy to be better safe than sorry?


Lots of this stuff, for sure:


But this is the best protection:


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Lots of this stuff, for sure:
> View attachment 4730651
> 
> But this is the best protection:
> View attachment 4730653


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


There's Annie again, always escalating the violence. Such an angry person. 
;-P


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> There's Annie again, always escalating the violence. Such an angry person.
> ;-P


You've been here since 2/2020 and this ^^^. So whose sock are you?


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 1, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Schools, most businesses and stores are staying open. A lot of the Brits on reddit are saying this is pretty meaningless in practical terms.


I think the police will enforce the lockdown more, pubs closed restaurants closed etc etc etc.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

People are calling to boycott Home Depot after its co-founder said he was voting for Trump and encouraged others to do the same


Home Depot co-founder Bernie Marcus said he was supporting a second term for President Trump and explained why other Americans should do similarly.




www.yahoo.com




Lowes here I come.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> People are calling to boycott Home Depot after its co-founder said he was voting for Trump and encouraged others to do the same
> 
> 
> Home Depot co-founder Bernie Marcus said he was supporting a second term for President Trump and explained why other Americans should do similarly.
> ...


Yeah I'm definitely anti-death.


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> People are calling to boycott Home Depot after its co-founder said he was voting for Trump and encouraged others to do the same
> 
> 
> Home Depot co-founder Bernie Marcus said he was supporting a second term for President Trump and explained why other Americans should do similarly.
> ...



Even Lowes sales "Made in China" goods.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Even Lowes sales "Made in China" goods.


That is pretty much unavoidable.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 1, 2020)

I put in Google " The Sun made in China"

And this came up, I think I will have to get out of my cave and start reading newspapers again.









China Built An Artificial Sun To Achieve Nuclear Fusion Energy


China built a device that produces energy similar to the reactions that take place at the center of the sun, to ultimately achieve nuclear fusion energy.




www.intelligentliving.co


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

Stanford Study Seeks to Quantify Infections Stemming From Trump Rallies


WASHINGTON -- A group of Stanford University economists who created a statistical model estimate that there have been at least 30,000 coronavirus infections and 700 deaths as a result of 18 campaign rallies President Donald Trump held from June to September.The numbers, which will surely...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I put in Google " The Sun made in China"
> 
> And this came up, I think I will have to get out of my cave and start reading newspapers again.
> 
> ...


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 1, 2020)

I just didn't realise mankind was so close to fusion, I don't think people realise what this means, it means more than 8 arms though hehe


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2020)

*Dr Anthony Fauci is the only figure to find his approval rating rise after being associated with Donald Trump*








Dr Anthony Fauci is the only figure to find his approval rating rise after being associated with Donald Trump


Almost 50 per cent of respondents in a new poll said their opinion of the 79-year-old public health expert had improved




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 1000 americans die every day from Covid......


Honestly, I was expecting the US would hit 300,000 deaths by Election Day...looks like we’ll fall short of that, but not by enough to be patting ourselves on the collective back

For trick-or-treaters, we put (pre-wrapped) candies in bags in a bowl on the front stoop, with a sign inviting kid s to “TAKE *ONE*”.... We didn’t run out, so it seems a sense of decorum and fair play was out & about last night


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Nov 2, 2020)

I watch my zip codes cases closely. We’ve got 413 cases since the beginning of this, 85 of those cases are from the past WEEK.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2020)

*Cases of Covid-19 in children on rise, with highest 1-week spike yet*

There were 61,000 new cases in children during the last week of October, "which is larger than any previous week in the pandemic"








Cases of Covid-19 in children spike, with 61,000 in 1 week


Over 60,000 children tested positive for Covid-19 in the last week of October, the highest jump yet, but those numbers could be undercounted, pediatricians say.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> I watch my zip codes cases closely. We’ve got 413 cases since the beginning of this, 85 of those cases are from the past WEEK.


Between now and the end of the year it's going to be rough.


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2020)

"We're rounding the corner" There is a semi in our lane around that "corner"


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> I watch my zip codes cases closely. We’ve got 413 cases since the beginning of this, 85 of those cases are from the past WEEK.


I see you got hit with the backlog in testing......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2020)

Bagginski said:


> I was expecting the US would hit 300,000 deaths by Election Day...


No, but by the end of the year. Well..you know...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> "We're rounding the corner" There is a semi in our lane around that "corner"


Train


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Nov 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I see you got hit with the backlog in testing......


....and my town borders Wisconsin, and as close as the next town over in most any direction, they’re playing volleyball all summer long at businesses. This was coming.


----------



## As if! (Nov 2, 2020)

Thankfully the death rate hasnt increased and the vaccine right around the corner should make it plummet.

Everyone stay healthy


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

As if! said:


> Thankfully the death rate hasnt increased and the vaccine right around the corner should make it plummet.
> 
> Everyone stay healthy


I would be surprised if we had a vaccine before 3rd quarter next year in any appreciable amount. Then it matters if it's a 1 or 2 series and finally the healthcare workers and emergency responders must have first access.

The death rate hasn't increased yet but it's going to upswing shortly. It's pure statistics. If we don't put out the fire in the US by Thanksgiving and people gather, January and February could be brutal.

An RN in Montana put out a warning we should heed.








‘We are broken’: Montana health care workers battle growing Covid outbreak


NBC News was granted rare access inside the ICU at St. Vincent hospital in Billings to show the pandemic’s devastating impact on rural areas.




www.nbcnews.com





That line is breaking. Anyway I hope you are right but I'm wearing a respirator when I go out along with eye and hair covering and encourage everyone else to do so as well and if you haven't gotten your flu vaccine now is the time. Good luck.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> ....and my town borders Wisconsin, and as close as the next town over in most any direction, they’re playing volleyball all summer long at businesses. This was coming.


yeah it was coming based on what your saying, gotta be careful out there. Social distancing, masks, washing your hands, sanatizers...all help and might keep you safe...

you don't want this


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Some good reading on vaccines 





__





You searched for Coronavirus vaccine - Pharmaceutical Technology







www.pharmaceutical-technology.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

Our lockdown has been extended by a week because of our dumbass mayor, while the rest of the province's hotspots go back to a modified stage 1. I'm so sick of wealthy lawyers telling us to hang in there while they collect their fat pay cheques and deny us the same. I bet they have no idea what it's like to constantly worry about paying your bills or buying food. 









New colour-coded system would see most businesses reopen in COVID-19 hot spots but with restrictions


The Ford government has unveiled a new tiered system for COVID-19 restrictions that would allow most businesses to reopen albeit with earlier closing times, stricter capacity limits and mandatory symptom screenings.




www.cp24.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our lockdown has been extended by a week because of our dumbass mayor, while the rest of the province's hotspots go back to a modified stage 1. I'm so sick of wealthy lawyers telling us to hang in there while they collect their fat pay cheques and deny us the same. I bet they have no idea what it's like to constantly worry about paying your bills or buying food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>


I'm so ready for all this to be over, being angry all the time takes a lot of effort.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm so ready for all this to be over, being angry all the time takes a lot of effort.


So sorry hun, it really is hard to tolerate the intolerable. Just be kind to yourself, try to exercise, eat well and abide with what grace you can muster.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So sorry hun, it really is hard to tolerate the intolerable. Just be kind to yourself, try to exercise, eat well and abide with what grace you can muster.


And do drugs


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our lockdown has been extended by a week because of our dumbass mayor, while the rest of the province's hotspots go back to a modified stage 1. I'm so sick of wealthy lawyers telling us to hang in there while they collect their fat pay cheques and deny us the same. I bet they have no idea what it's like to constantly worry about paying your bills or buying food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyranny knows no boundary.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm so ready for all this to be over, being angry all the time takes a lot of effort.


Not when you're a Sicilian, it comes naturally to us


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So sorry hun, it really is hard to tolerate the intolerable. Just be kind to yourself, try to exercise, eat well and abide with what grace you can muster.


I was doing fine with it until this second lock down. It was just so arbitrary and completely ignores the data... gyms spent huge sums reducing the amount of equipment, adding sanitation workers and installing plexiglas everywhere. These are health conscious people and they're going to do everything to keep their customers healthy. When I saw all the precautions they had taken after the first lock down I was comfortable that my partner would be safe going back to work. 

I don't know if it's the same in other areas but in the gta gyms only accounted for 3% of new cases while the lion's share came from schools and daycare and nobody is talking about shutting them down. I regret quitting that job earlier this year, it sucked and I hated the idea of working but I would have had a paycheque during this lock down.








Our guest room is back to a home gym again filled with various used things I found on facebook market place that people were giving away. I got a stationary bike that was in great shape, it only needed a new cable that goes to the tensioner around the flywheel, a cheapo pilates reformer that's kinda rickety and catches your hair in the springs if you're not careful and a bunch of medicine balls... didn't cost me a penny. Once the world returns to normal I could probably sell the bike for a couple hundred.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Not when you're a Sicilian, it comes naturally to us


lol you have all those awesome hand gestures to express yourself.


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was doing fine with it until this second lock down. It was just so arbitrary and completely ignores the data... gyms spent huge sums reducing the amount of equipment, adding sanitation workers and installing plexiglas everywhere. These are health conscious people and they're going to do everything to keep their customers healthy. When I saw all the precautions they had taken after the first lock down I was comfortable with my would be safe going back to work.
> 
> I don't know if it's the same in other areas but in the gta gyms only accounted for 3% of new cases while the lion's share came from schools and daycare and nobody is talking about shutting them down. I regret quitting that job earlier this year, it sucked and I hated the idea of working but I would have had a paycheque during this lock down.
> 
> ...






Spoiler


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm so ready for all this to be over, being angry all the time takes a lot of effort.







 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2020)

With the country staying red, I predict a million dead by next summer. This is gonna be worse than we thought...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> With the country staying red, I predict a million dead by next summer. This is gonna be worse than we thought...


If the country votes for the death ticket I'm good with their decision and I resign giving a shit.

In the future, there will be fewer but better ...
-Stalin


----------



## Kushash (Nov 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If the country votes for the death ticket I'm good with their decision and I resign giving a shit.
> 
> In the future, there will be fewer but better ...
> -Stalin


100k tested positive and it seems like back page news.

I think Vegas will pull through. The bookies have Biden at -570 Trump +360 at this moment. 

Check out the timeline of the odds. It follows how we felt at different stages.






2024 Presidential Election Odds: DeSantis Establishes Front-Runner Status


The red wave that many Republicans asserted was guaranteed in the 2022 U.S. midterm elections never happened. In fact, Democrats did much better than expected. You’d think the surprisingly positive result for Democrats in the midterms would significantly boost Joe Biden’s odds to win the 2024...




www.oddsshark.com





A little humor from our future Vice President and one of my favorite comedians. Maya Rudolph!

A Christmas Party Deluxe!
Watch her reaction 1 minute in when her earring falls off.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2020)

Damn my coworker had to go into quarantine because his roommate tested positive. Guidelines I was given by HR was to do nothing because I was wearing PPE. He got tested immediately after he found out and now has to wait until next week to find out the results .


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2020)

Kushash said:


> 100k tested positive and it seems like back page news.
> 
> I think Vegas will pull through. The bookies have Biden at -570 Trump +360 at this moment.
> 
> ...


That vid was great, I love when Armisen does Prince. Maya is funny af, and so sexy...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2020)

U.S. coronavirus cases climb by record for second day in a row, up over 120,000


Coronavirus cases in the United States surged by at least 120,276 on Thursday, according to a Reuters tally, the second consecutive daily record rise as the outbreak spreads in every region.




www.reuters.com


----------



## hillbill (Nov 6, 2020)

Mass Negligence and Homicide by trump.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm just so disgusted and have been since the election results started coming in. Over 1000 HUMAN BEINGS ARE DYING EVERY DAY from covid in the USA and your populace is busy fighting about blue vs red. How the fuck did a country with so much become so little?



curious2garden said:


> In the future, there will be fewer but better ...
> -Stalin


 That's really the only bright spot, and it is at the end of a long, dark, and painful tunnel.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2020)

I hope everyone is doing well, I wish you all the best through these dark time. and have a safe and happy weekend!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I'm just so disgusted and have been since the election results started coming in. Over 1000 HUMAN BEINGS ARE DYING EVERY DAY from covid in the USA and your populace is busy fighting about blue vs red. How the fuck did a country with so much become so little?
> 
> 
> That's really the only bright spot, and it is at the end of a long, dark, and painful tunnel.


HG Wells spent a night or 2 in Royal Oak MI 100 yrs ago or so


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

You're fired.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> You're fired.




SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2020)

126,000 new cases yesterday heading into the holidays. December is going to be rough. This virus has a lot of momentum so everyone be scrupulous with PPE over the coming few months.








IHME | COVID-19 Projections


Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.




covid19.healthdata.org




Edited to change from Global to US prediction


This death projection courtesy of herd immunity.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 126,000 new cases yesterday heading into the holidays. December is going to be rough. This virus has a lot of momentum so everyone be scrupulous with PPE over the coming few months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has there been any consensus that we may at least have a less severe influenza season?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Has there been any consensus that we may at least have a less severe influenza season?


I haven't had the cajones to look.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I haven't had the cajones to look.


And I hope you never had them.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

El Paso moves to 10 mobile morgues for COVID-19 deaths............








El Paso moves to 10 mobile morgues for COVID-19 deaths as judge wants to extend shutdown


El Paso County leaders tell KFOX14 the county is struggling with a wave of COVID-19 deaths, and it’s having to more than double morgue capacity to keep up. County Judge Ricardo Samaniego says he’s now planning on extending El Paso’s shutdown order unless the county’s hospitals can recover in the...




kfoxtv.com


----------



## Kushash (Nov 9, 2020)

Pfizer says early analysis shows its Covid-19 vaccine is more than 90% effective | CNN


Drugmaker Pfizer said Monday an early look at data from its coronavirus vaccine shows it is more than 90% effective -- a much better than expected efficacy if the trend continues.




www.cnn.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 9, 2020)

Heard very good stuff about Vicks first defence nasal spray


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 9, 2020)

Covid vaccine: First 'milestone' vaccine offers 90% protection


The vaccine is a "significant step" forward for getting life back to normal, but challenges remain.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Pfizer says early analysis shows its Covid-19 vaccine is more than 90% effective | CNN
> 
> 
> Drugmaker Pfizer said Monday an early look at data from its coronavirus vaccine shows it is more than 90% effective -- a much better than expected efficacy if the trend continues.
> ...


That's close to the same efficacy as Measles and Chicken Pox vaccines, some of our most effective. I wonder how many people will live to take it.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

*Ben Carson, who attended Trump's election party, tests positive for COVID-19*








Ben Carson, who attended Trump's election party, tests positive for COVID-19






theweek.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

*Utah governor declares emergency, issues mask mandate: ‘We cannot afford to debate this issue’*


Utah governor declares emergency, issues mask mandate: ‘We cannot afford to debate this issue’


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

HEALTH AND SCIENCE
*U.S. coronavirus cases cross 10 million as outbreaks spike across the nation*








U.S. coronavirus cases cross 10 million as outbreaks spike across the nation


The milestone comes as the U.S. sets record one-day spikes in cases, spurring some officials to reinstate restrictions in efforts to contain the coronavirus.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

Lock down 2.0 ends on Friday at midnight. We had 1,242 cases today and 1,328 yesterday. I'm betting they extend it before the weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

Face Coverings Could Save 130,000 American Lives from COVID-19 by March


Credit: Diane Baker The coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic has already claimed the lives of more than 230,000 Americans, the population of a mid-sized U.S. city. As we look ahead to winter and the coming flu season, the question weighing on the minds of most folks is: Can we pull...




www.nih.gov


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Face Coverings Could Save 130,000 American Lives from COVID-19 by March
> 
> 
> Credit: Diane Baker The coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic has already claimed the lives of more than 230,000 Americans, the population of a mid-sized U.S. city. As we look ahead to winter and the coming flu season, the question weighing on the minds of most folks is: Can we pull...
> ...


I saw Biden is talking about a national mask mandate. Do you think that will go over well in States that don't currently have mask requirements?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2020)

Many in United States will take a second look after the “Shock And Awe” of the trumpvirus the next few weeks.


----------



## Kushash (Nov 10, 2020)

Keep hope alive!


70days1694hours101666minutes6099967seconds

10 weeks until Wednesday, January 20, 2021.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

Has anyone tried these masks? I got a 20 pack sample for free. Seems like a great idea for gyms or hair salons, not sure about day to day use. Kinda sucks that they're single use and it pulls on your skin a bit when you're taking it off.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw Biden is talking about a national mask mandate. Do you think that will go over well in States that don't currently have mask requirements?


That’s going to be tough. I don’t see that getting passed. However having a president suggest masks and show the science and data behind it. It may be more effective. 

rather than have some idiot being a super spreader in the White House.


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw Biden is talking about a national mask mandate. Do you think that will go over well in States that don't currently have mask requirements?


I believe he was going to recommend to the states the their governors should institute the mandate.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I believe he was going to recommend to the states the their governors should institute the mandate.


Which I believe is a huge step toward slowing this down.

hey I was one of the dummies that believed my president at the beginning and thought this would be just like the flu and everyone was over reacting. I realized I was UNDER reacting. We have been locked up since March. Only going out for necessities.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey all, I was scrolling through this thread as it hit's home of me very hard. I saw there were people on it still stating they don't believe this virus is real. As a total stranger I ask a favor, please follow all the safety guidelines. Wear the annoying uncomfortable mask and sanitize often. I am not asking you to believe, I am just asking you for the sake of your loved ones and yourself to do what you can to protect everybody. I work in a hospital and have been here through this whole thing. I am a bit heart broken that people keep dying when it is preventable. I won't keep you any longer but please do all you can so you don't end up like this person. A sight I am unfortunately seeing far too often when it can be prevented. Take care everyone, stay safe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s going to be tough. I don’t see that getting passed. However having a president suggest masks and show the science and data behind it. It may be more effective.
> 
> rather than have some idiot being a super spreader in the White House.


that's what I was wondering. I always thought congress was the one who made laws. 



raratt said:


> I believe he was going to recommend to the states the their governors should institute the mandate.


So republican governors can give him the middle finger and sheriffs can choose not to enforce it? 

Same shit different day.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's what I was wondering. I always thought congress was the one who made laws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how bad that’s going to look on the governors? Republicans are digging their own grave.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

Throwing republican and democrat around like a slur is getting annoying. I have a republican governor that's doing a damn good job. Being on one side or the other doesn't make you stupid and bad at making decisions.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Throwing republican and democrat around like a slur is getting annoying. I have a republican governor that's doing a damn good job. Being on one side or the other doesn't make you stupid and bad at making decisions.


Unfortunately that’s where we are in America. Your group is good the other is the devil.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Do you know how bad that’s going to look on the governors? Republicans are digging their own grave.


You think they're going to start worrying about optics now?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Unfortunately that’s where we are in America. Your group is good the other is the devil.


It's about lack of respect. It happens in religion, race and politics. Everyone always says....we're never going to be like the generation that took us through WWII........one thing different is respect. 

Another thing that's been ticking me off is......Why people have to be told to be safe, wear a mask...by the government. No one ever trusts them in just about any other capacity.......but hey if he's not doing it nether will I. No one thinks for themselves anymore you have to be told "don't touch, the stove is hot" 

Did it start with that MCDONALD'S coffee? 

Smoke break......


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's about lack of respect. It happens in religion, race and politics. Everyone always says....we're never going to be like the generation that took us through WWII........one thing different is respect.
> 
> Another thing that's been ticking me off is......Why people have to be told to be safe, wear a mask...by the government. No one ever trusts them in just about any other capacity.......but hey if he's not doing it nether will I. No one thinks for themselves anymore you have to be told "don't touch, the stove is hot"
> 
> ...


It sucks when people choose to ignore science.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 10, 2020)

Or when our president and an entire political party have decided that Dr Fauci doesn’t know what he’s talking about.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It sucks when people choose to ignore science.


It sucks when people are very closed minded in general. Many people seem to form their views according to their political party instead of using their brain as an individual. I am in Canada and a Conservative. That said I am Conservative on some things, Liberal on Others etc. No political party will ever encompass my thought fully and I certainty don't agree with everything my political party does, sometimes in my opinion they are wrong. I wish many could step back and stop following along like sheep but instead learn, think and decide things for themselves using actual facts. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 10, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> It sucks when people are very closed minded in general. Many people seem to form their views according to their political party instead of using their brain as an individual. I am in Canada and a Conservative. That said I am Conservative on some things, Liberal on Others etc. No political party will ever encompass my thought fully and I certainty don't agree with everything my political party does, sometimes in my opinion they are wrong. I wish many could step back and stop following along like sheep but instead learn, think and decide things for themselves using actual facts. Sorry for the rant.


I’m just as annoyed with far left people as I am far right people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> It sucks when people choose to ignore science.


That's it.......but you can't blame one person or side......so many people could have been in a better place if they just had a little forsight....maybe not forsight but you have to be able to see where you're headed....without your eyes closed and hand out to get held.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's it.......but you can't blame one person or side......so many people could have been in a better place if they just had a little forsight....maybe not forsight but you have to be able to see where you're headed....without your eyes closed and hand out to get held.


Guess we can agree to disagree. We should have had competent people in charge of this pandemic. Not someone famous for saying you’re fired.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Guess we can agree to disagree. We should have had competent people in charge of this pandemic. Not someone famous for saying your fired.


I don't think we are in disagreement. He was a horrible leader. What drives me nuts is the majority had to be lead. You gotta look up you could have seen this coming.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think we are in disagreement. He was a horrible leader. What drives me nuts is the majority had to be lead. You gotta look up you could have seen this coming.


I didn’t at first but by now if you don’t see it....you don’t want to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I didn’t at first but by now if you don’t see it....you don’t want to.


Yeah, we're on the same page.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has anyone tried these masks? I got a 20 pack sample for free. Seems like a great idea for gyms or hair salons, not sure about day to day use. Kinda sucks that they're single use and it pulls on your skin a bit when you're taking it off.
> 
> View attachment 4738840
> 
> View attachment 4738839


I personally wouldn't wear anything short of a respirator until sometime next year. If they are a three ply mask they are as good as any cloth mask. How a mask adheres to your face isn't important.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> With the country staying red, I predict a million dead by next summer. This is gonna be worse than we thought...


How you feeling tyler?.......
*One in 5 COVID-19 patients develop mental illness within 90 days -study*








One in 5 COVID-19 patients develop mental illness within 90 days -study


Many COVID-19 survivors are likely to be at greater risk of developing mental illness, psychiatrists said on Monday, after a large study found 20% of those infected with the coronavirus are diagnosed with a psychiatric disorder within 90 days.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2020)

Ladies and Gentleman,

I have finally broken off both of the sides of my glasses due to Covid mask wearing .

We are in a state of emergency.

I found a pair of new frames I want. 
Jennifer Anistons glasses .



but unfortunately at the discounted price of
$ 114,000 is way out of my price range.

it’s time to Improvise!

when the tough get going , the rough get Creative!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ladies and Gentleman,
> 
> I have finally broken off both of the sides of my glasses due to Covid mask wearing .
> 
> ...


That's weird. I wear glasses, and I've never had any negative glasses/mask interactions. I do like Aniston, though. Look at that baby smooth skin, and she's older than me!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> How you feeling tyler?.......
> *One in 5 COVID-19 patients develop mental illness within 90 days -study*
> 
> 
> ...



SO glad I was wrong about that one. Wish I was wrong about bad shit more often, it is rare. Not sure if I have mental illness, as I am reclusive and live my myself. It wouldn't surprise me in the least. I'd be okay with it...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ladies and Gentleman,
> 
> I have finally broken off both of the sides of my glasses due to Covid mask wearing .
> 
> ...


You should try the Al Roker look - he rock's it!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I personally wouldn't wear anything short of a respirator until sometime next year. If they are a three ply mask they are as good as any cloth mask. How a mask adheres to your face isn't important.


I've been using those blue disposable surgical masks.  I was thinking this was a great idea for hair salons where wearing a respirator or any headgear isn't really practical. When I got my haircut this spring I had to take the ear loops off and hold the mask again my face when she was trimming around my ears.

Toronto extended its restrictions for another 28 days. Gyms are no longer included in the shutdown order, but cannot have more than ten clients at a time and no group classes. I'm so relieved for us, but feel bad for the low wage restaurant workers who can't earn a living. 









Toronto to extend prohibition on indoor dining at bars and restaurants, order continued closure of casinos and meeting spaces


Indoor dining will not resume at Toronto bars and restaurants this weekend as planned and a number of other businesses, including meeting spaces and casinos, will be ordered to remain closed amid the recent rise in COVID-19 cases.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Kushash (Nov 11, 2020)

Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

Happy Veterans Day and Happy Remembrance Day. Lest we forget, thanks Grandpa.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ladies and Gentleman,
> 
> I have finally broken off both of the sides of my glasses due to Covid mask wearing .
> 
> ...


As someone who spent a lot of time wearing a respirator with prescription glasses and safety glasses over those, I can relate. It sucks.

There are various frames available for industrial workers who use respirators. A frame with a strap as opposed to arms might work for you. Also, if you get to the point of wearing a full-face respirator, there are armless frames that mount to the inside of the respirator mask.

Good luck and good health to you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Happy Veterans Day and Happy Remembrance Day. Lest we forget, thanks Grandpa.
> View attachment 4739627
> 
> My Dad was a 2 war vet, Korea and Nam.
> I still miss him to this day.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

Tons of respect for your dad and his sacrifices bud.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2020)

My dad survived 3 Invasions in WWll, but German artillery finally found him in Italy and he was wounded & he received a Purple Heart and was shipped home...I miss you pop


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My dad survived 3 Invasions in WWll, but German artillery finally found him in Italy & he received a Purple Heart and was shipped home...I miss you pop


Thanks to your dad man. Men like this are the reason I can say this today. My grandpa had a barn blown out from under him at The Battle of the Bulge. Got a citation for valor. Retired district Chief of the fire department. He was the best man I ever knew. Much love for all of those men and woman who made my life possible.


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)

My father was in WWII and Korea. I just hung out in Saudi Arabia during the Gulf War.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> My father was in WWII and Korea. I just hung out in Saudi Arabia during the Gulf War.


Thank you


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> My father was in WWII and Korea. I just hung out in Saudi Arabia during the Gulf War.


My uncle spent some time in Saudi circa 1960.

He gave us a for-real prewar prayer rug for our wedding. I still have it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)

.

Guam,1991


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2020)

Yours truly 1969......


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yours truly 1969......
> View attachment 4740059


Thanks man, truly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

My grandpa was a signalman on a ship that ended up at https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enewetak_Atoll
Other grandpa was somewhere in europe. He never talked with me or my dad about it. We found out later what it was but still don't talk about it......there is probably a lot more to the story than we will ever know.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2020)

My dad, 65 to 67 nam.....he flew out of Laos and Cambodia to pick up pilots....much respect...


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 11, 2020)

see America has always been great. never forget their sacrifice to keep us free


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> see America has always been great. never forget their sacrifice to keep us free


As has Canada, great respect for those that created what we live in today.


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)

My Grandfather.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> My Grandfather.View attachment 4740117


Rest in peace brother, may we not take for granted what you have provided.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> As someone who spent a lot of time wearing a respirator with prescription glasses and safety glasses over those, I can relate. It sucks.
> 
> There are various frames available for industrial workers who use respirators. A frame with a strap as opposed to arms might work for you. Also, if you get to the point of wearing a full-face respirator, there are armless frames that mount to the inside of the respirator mask.
> 
> Good luck and good health to you.


Thanks for the good advice! I hope to be one of the first ones to get vaccinated by the new year and no more mask to deal with. Why did you have to wear a respirator ?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the good advice! I hope to be one of the first ones to get vaccinated by the new year and no more mask to deal with. Why did you have to wear a respirator ?


Oh you’ll still need the mask as there are multiple serotypes.
The latest is that Danish mink variant.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh you’ll still need the mask as there are multiple serotypes.
> The latest is that Danish mink variant.


Awe darn. How much longer will I need the mask?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Awe darn. How much longer will I need the mask?


At this point, indefinitely. With our infection numbers now, every single avoided transmission matters.

143 thousand new cases yesterday in USA.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the good advice! I hope to be one of the first ones to get vaccinated by the new year and no more mask to deal with. Why did you have to wear a respirator ?


You are welcome, I hope it helps. Thank you for your dedication.

I've done years of confined space work in refineries, chemical plants, coal and gas-fired boilers, COGENS, etc. P100 were kind of the every day filters but there were lots of others for various other contaminants we either encountered or created, plus lots of SABA and SCBA work when purification wasn't sufficient.

After wearing a half-mask or full face respirator, fire-retardant coveralls, with sometimes tyvek disposable coveralls over those, hard-hat, safety glasses, full body harness, etc while doing incredibly strenuous work in hot and tight spaces, hearing supposed "adults" whine that they can't breath through a piece of paper enrages me. I can't imagine the frustration you feel, seeing all this completely preventable transmission.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> At this point, indefinitely. With our infection numbers now, every single avoided transmission matters.
> 
> 143 thousand new cases yesterday in USA.


It’s so sad to see all the refrigerator morgue trucks in El Paso. It’s like reliving the NYC spring but now the entire nation will be going through it and the doctors and nurses won’t be able to dispatch out of their states to help an epicenter. Did you hear that in North Dakota health care workers who are Covid positive are still allowed to work because they have no other help?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 12, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> You are welcome, I hope it helps. Thank you for your dedication.
> 
> I've done years of confined space work in refineries, chemical plants, coal and gas-fired boilers, COGENS, etc. P100 were kind of the every day filters but there were lots of others for various other contaminants we either encountered or created, plus lots of SABA and SCBA work when purification wasn't sufficient.
> 
> After wearing a half-mask or full face respirator, fire-retardant coveralls, with sometimes tyvek disposable coveralls over those, hard-hat, safety glasses, full body harness, etc while doing incredibly strenuous work in hot and tight spaces, hearing supposed "adults" whine that they can't breath through a piece of paper enrages me. I can't imagine the frustration you feel, seeing all this completely preventable transmission.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4740634



That dude has less than a month left. RIP...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2020)

In Chicago, our mummy of a mayor is telling us to cancel Thanksgiving. It is the right thing to do. If we do not comply our morbidly obese governor is threatening to eat us all...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2020)

North Dakota Nurses Association against governor’s decision to allow COVID-positive nurses to keep working


BISMARCK, N.D. (KFGO) - The North Dakota Nurses Association says it does not support the decision by Governor ...




kfgo.com


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 13, 2020)

*Hundreds of Alberta doctors, 3 major health-care unions join calls for 'circuit-breaker' targeted lockdown*




https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/alberta-tehseen-ladha-heather-smith-jason-kenney-deena-1.5798897


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2020)

2000 new cases in small US state of 3 million.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2020)

*Report: Over 130 Secret Service officers either infected with Covid or quarantining*
The Washington Post reports that more than 130 Secret Service members are either infected with coronavirus or under quarantine in the wake of President Trump's campaign travel. Carol Leonnig discusses her reporting on the story 








Report: Over 130 Secret Service officers either infected with Covid or quarantining


The Washington Post reports that more than 130 Secret Service members are either infected with coronavirus or under quarantine in the wake of President Trump's campaign travel. Carol Leonnig discusses her reporting on the story.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2020)

*Trump says coronavirus vaccine won’t be delivered to New York*








Trump says coronavirus vaccine won't be delivered to New York right away


President Donald Trump said Friday that the U.S. government would not deliver a coronavirus vaccine to New York if and when one is available.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2020)

*'Breakthrough finding' reveals why certain Covid-19 patients die*
https://news.yahoo.com/why-covid-19-kills-certain-100211975.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> You are welcome, I hope it helps. Thank you for your dedication.
> 
> I've done years of confined space work in refineries, chemical plants, coal and gas-fired boilers, COGENS, etc. P100 were kind of the every day filters but there were lots of others for various other contaminants we either encountered or created, plus lots of SABA and SCBA work when purification wasn't sufficient.
> 
> After wearing a half-mask or full face respirator, fire-retardant coveralls, with sometimes tyvek disposable coveralls over those, hard-hat, safety glasses, full body harness, etc while doing incredibly strenuous work in hot and tight spaces, hearing supposed "adults" whine that they can't breath through a piece of paper enrages me. I can't imagine the frustration you feel, seeing all this completely preventable transmission.


You are welcomed . I am completely exhausted . I want to kill the idiots that don’t won’t masks. I rarely go out. Maybe shopping to pick up odd item I need , maybe once a month . but when I do and I see these anti maskers invading my space and try to talk to me I get very angry and want to yell and attack them, kick them in the balls or jump on them and rip their hair out and strangle them . So it’s best I just stay at home.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2020)

Friday the 13th during a Pandemic.
This has never happened before. 
Hopefully never again.


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4742000


Facemasks offend some people:


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2020)

Bad Ratt, bad Ratt...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks to the Trump delivery service. Do not gather and wear a respirator, eye covering and cover your hair if it can fall into your eyes when you go out.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> *'Breakthrough finding' reveals why certain Covid-19 patients die*
> https://news.yahoo.com/why-covid-19-kills-certain-100211975.html


As so many things in life it comes down to that mutant Y chromosome


----------



## greg nr (Nov 14, 2020)

It's official. We have reach "shithole" status. We have states that have covid rates, including death rates, as high as any country anywhere.

Remember sturgis? Who could have guessed? Besides everyone who thinks that is.....









The Dakotas are 'as bad as it gets anywhere in the world' for COVID-19


North and South Dakota face a tragic reality in coronavirus cases that health experts say could have been largely prevented with earlier action.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

STURGIS

RALLIES 

JONESTOWN


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2020)

*Covid kills 4-year-old boy's mom and dad in San Antonio*








Covid kills 4-year-old boy's mom and dad in San Antonio


"Just this morning he told me that he wishes he had his mom back and he just wanted her back," Raiden Gonzalez's grandmother said. "I just told him that they're now angels watching over us."




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2020)

This clip got to me. She is so matter of fact about what she is going through, so young, and from the UK. You can see her distress with no affectation...


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2020)

What to think of the odd results?









Elon Musk Tests Positive And Negative For Coronavirus, Awaiting Confirmation


Musk was using the less-accurate rapid antigen tests. He said something "bogus" was happening and is waiting results from a test that is considered more reliable but takes longer to process.




www.npr.org













Erykah Badu Says She Tested 'Positive' for COVID-19 in Her Left Nostril and 'Negative' in Right


Although one test, which used a swab from her left nostril, came back positive, a second test, which used a swab taken from her right nostril, was negative for the novel coronavirus




people.com





How does this alleviate the panic created during the pandemonium of this Chinese Pandemic?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2020)

TRUMPVIRUS


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> What to think of the odd results?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just means that the current tests are not 100% accurate for the TRUMP FLU.

































wear a mask


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> What to think of the odd results?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbott rapid testing was fast tracked and the FDA granted an emergency release based on political pressure as was HCQ. With more data we learned those tests were about as useful as a coin toss. Those tests should have been retired.

As for the left nostril/right nostril dilemma published by People we only have one nasopharynx. It's just like inserting a subclavian line. If we insert in your arm or chest it doesn't matter as it all leads into the same subclavian vein. Finally they used rapid tests so again those very inaccurate tests require confirmation by PCR.

I agree that kind of press does terrible things to most people without a medical background. It creates doubt at a time when we need to be so careful as this virus spirals out of control. Finally while the virus most likely originated in China I think we can confidently claim ownership of the unique strains on our shores, as it has been provided safety and sanctuary here.

If we wear masks/respirators, eschew family gatherings, maintain social distance come the longer days of spring we may emerge alive to victoriously offer our arm to a vaccine.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2020)

COVID-19 Event Risk Assessment Planning Tool






covid19risk.biosci.gatech.edu


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> COVID-19 Event Risk Assessment Planning Tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, choose event size of 5000 (guestimate of size for recent political rallies) and you are at 99% virtually everywhere.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 15, 2020)

Stream of conscious rant…

My best friend and his girlfriend both eventually tested positive. He was pretty sick. Not hospital bound but didn't want to get out of bed bound. She had the sniffles and lost her taste buds. It's a game of Russian roulette it seems as to how sick one gets. I'm sure there's a reason why it affects people differently but as with a lot of things with the virus we still don't have all the evidence. I say they "eventually" tested positive because he tested positive right of the bat while she tested negative. Except he hasn't left his house since this started. And she only left for clinicals at the hospital for nursing school. So she gave it to him. Apparently it was like pulling teeth to get a test in the first place and both their doctors told them don't bother with a test and just presume you're positive. And it was even more difficult to get the 2nd one. So testing just across this board is just downright embarrassing if not criminal in this country. And that starts at the top. That's why I think in this country "The Trump Virus" is more fitting a name.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Stream of conscious rant…
> 
> My best friend and his girlfriend both eventually tested positive. *He was pretty sick. Not hospital bound but didn't want to get out of bed bound. She had the sniffles and lost her taste buds*. It's a game of Russian roulette it seems as to how sick one gets. I'm sure there's a reason why it affects people differently but as with a lot of things with the virus we still don't have all the evidence. I say they "eventually" tested positive because he tested positive right of the bat while she tested negative. Except he hasn't left his house since this started. And she only left for clinicals at the hospital for nursing school. So she gave it to him. Apparently it was like pulling teeth to get a test in the first place and both their doctors told them don't bother with a test and just presume you're positive. And it was even more difficult to get the 2nd one. So testing just across this board is just downright embarrassing if not criminal in this country. And that starts at the top. That's why I think in this country "The Trump Virus" is more fitting a name.


Malt posted this that discussed a little about why some men have a greater propensity for this.


Singlemalt said:


> *'Breakthrough finding' reveals why certain Covid-19 patients die*
> https://news.yahoo.com/why-covid-19-kills-certain-100211975.html


Hopefully they both get better with no lasting issues.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 15, 2020)

These PSAs really hit me in the feels. I think it would be effective to start peppering the airwaves with these now, so close to the holidays which will create the conditions to kill tens of thousands. We all intellectually know what to do, but we are emotional creatures, so we should use a more emotional approach to save lives. Just a thought...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2020)

*U.S. sees 1 million new coronavirus cases in the past 6 days*
*Overall total tops 11 million as COVID-19 surges across much of nation*








U.S. records 1 million new coronavirus cases in the past 6 days


More than 11 million cases of the coronavirus have now been reported in the United States, with the most recent million coming in less than a week.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## greg nr (Nov 15, 2020)

If anyone is annoyed by their glasses fogging up while weaing a mask, I just saw a couple of effective ways to stop it. The first is to use a simple bad-aid or piece of medical tape to hold the mask accross the bridge of your nose. Simple, but you really need a mirror to apply it and you have to change it often. But effective.

The other is to 3d print one of these:









Anti-Fog Nose Clip for Mask by lecutterjaune


Update 12/03 : The License is now Attribution 4.0 International (CC BY 4.0). It means you can copy and redistribute the material in any medium or format and remix, transform, and build upon the material for any purpose, even commercially. Thanks for your downloads, don’t forget to share your...




www.thingiverse.com





I printed one out since I stumbled across it after seeing the band-aid trick and was curious; it seems to work fine. Took about 15 minutes to print out of PETG, which is a food grade material.

I don't normally wear glasses except to read, and I don't normally do that around other people. So I don't really need one, but if you do, there you go.

Just a friendly psa.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 15, 2020)

Melbourne has just come out of its second wave lockdown and no cases for 17 days.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> These PSAs really hit me in the feels. I think it would be effective to start peppering the airwaves with these now, so close to the holidays which will create the conditions to kill tens of thousands. We all intellectually know what to do, but we are emotional creatures, so we should use a more emotional approach to save lives. Just a thought...


In the short term whatever it takes, it takes, to curb the pandemic. 

In the long term, people need to get back to accepting facts from educated professionals. You shouldn't have to watch a person suffer and die to accept reality. That is fucking moronic. Do we show little kids videos of people burning to death to teach them fire is hot? Of course not. They listen and believe because they trust the person telling them.

So much of it comes back to the systematic destruction of the concept of truth as undertaken by US politicians and ratcheted up to beyond unacceptable by Trump. 
WTF is "fake news"? News is news. Lies and propaganda aren't "fake news", they are lies and propaganda.

The willingness of the US people to accept what they know is not true, as long as it damages the ENEMY(IE US citizens who vote for the other party), has to change. It's not about "pwning" the "libtards" or the "tRumpets". Truth is truth and lies are lies and those who seek to twist that for personal gain or to damage opponents are bad citizens and bad politicians.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 15, 2020)

greg nr said:


> If anyone is annoyed by their glasses fogging up while weaing a mask, I just saw a couple of effective ways to stop it. The first is to use a simple bad-aid or piece of medical tape to hold the mask accross the bridge of your nose. Simple, but you really need a mirror to apply it and you have to change it often. But effective.
> 
> The other is to 3d print one of these:
> 
> ...



What a great little device! I just did an Amazon search, and sure enough, there are many different types and manufacturers. I'm going to read reviews and order some tonight. Thanks for the post...

*


Amazon.com : anti fog nose bridge for mask


*


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 15, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> In the short term whatever it takes, it takes, to curb the pandemic.
> 
> In the long term, people need to get back to accepting facts from educated professionals. You shouldn't have to watch a person suffer and die to accept reality. That is fucking moronic. *Do we show little kids videos of people burning to death to teach them fire is hot? Of course not. They listen and believe because they trust the person telling them.*


Young children do tend to trust adults unquestioningly, which is why most of us survive those early years. We do, in fact, show horrible deaths to teenagers to dissuade them from the temptation of drinking and driving. Driver's Ed class showed many videos that we're shocking and horrible, I think you can view many of them on YT. Mutilated bodies and limbs, some on fire, after amazing car wrecks. I would imagine that part of the Driver's Ed program is effective, since it is so long lasting and ubiquitous. This kind of shock and horror tactic is what I'm suggesting that we use more of to shake adults out of their covid related delusions. I quite agree with the rest of your post...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> What a great little device! I just did an Amazon search, and sure enough, there are many different types and manufacturers. I'm going to read reviews and order some tonight. Thanks for the post...
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Funny. Clicked on your link. Then clicked on the 1st and most reviewed defogger thingy. But scroll down and look at the questions and reviews. They're for rubbers that fit over your shoes to protect them from getting wet.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Funny. Clicked on your link. Then clicked on the 1st and most reviewed defogger thingy. But scroll down and look at the questions and reviews. They're for rubbers that fit over your shoes to protect them from getting wet.


I can’t help but think that rubbers are an integral part of any comprehensive antifogging implementation.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Young children do tend to trust adults unquestioningly, which is why most of us survive those early years. We do, in fact, show horrible deaths to teenagers to dissuade them from the temptation of drinking and driving. Driver's Ed class showed many videos that we're shocking and horrible, I think you can view many of them on YT. Mutilated bodies and limbs, some on fire, after amazing car wrecks. I would imagine that part of the Driver's Ed program is effective, since it is so long lasting and ubiquitous. This kind of shock and horror tactic is what I'm suggesting that we use more of to shake adults out of their covid related delusions. I quite agree with the rest of your post...


We also used anti fog spray on the inside of our glasses. I never had luck taping over the top of my mask and with a respirator it's impossible. Anti fog spray to the rescue.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Funny. Clicked on your link. Then clicked on the 1st and most reviewed defogger thingy. But scroll down and look at the questions and reviews. They're for rubbers that fit over your shoes to protect them from getting wet.


and so stylish!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2020)

*COVID-19 Event Risk Assessment Planning Tool*
https://covid19risk.biosci.gatech.edu/
Interactive map with some adjustable variables for those who wanna play on the wild side. The gray area in NV is Area 51, no known covid lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We also used anti fog spray on the inside of our glasses. I never had luck taping over the top of my mask and with a respirator it's impossible. Anti fog spray to the rescue.


non abrasive toothpaste or hack up a big ol Louggy and cover that glass, rinse. 
works for dive masks.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2020)

Moderna’s COVID-19 Vaccine Candidate Meets its Primary Efficacy Endpoint in the First Interim Analysis of the Phase 3 COVE Study | Moderna, Inc.


First interim analysis included 95 participants with confirmed cases of COVID-19 Phase 3 study met statistical criteria with a vaccine efficacy of 94.5% (p




investors.modernatx.com


----------



## Kushash (Nov 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Moderna’s COVID-19 Vaccine Candidate Meets its Primary Efficacy Endpoint in the First Interim Analysis of the Phase 3 COVE Study | Moderna, Inc.
> 
> 
> First interim analysis included 95 participants with confirmed cases of COVID-19 Phase 3 study met statistical criteria with a vaccine efficacy of 94.5% (p
> ...


I read that and it was nice to see some good news.
Everything is so sad I just didn't feel like posting it.
I feel in 3 or 4 weeks the hospitals are going to have much more serious problems than they did last time and so few people seem to care or realize it.
Bunch of Jackasses!

I think I'm going to start my mornings with Corner Gas episodes instead of the news.

Thumbs up to The Queens Gambit on netflix.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2020)

*Mysterious 'gene within a gene' found in the coronavirus*
Researchers have uncovered a mysterious gene in the genetic code of the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 – a segment virtually hidden from view in the virus's genome, and largely overlooked until now.

The newly identified gene – called _ORF3d_ – is an example of what's called an overlapping gene: a kind of 'gene within a gene' that's effectively concealed in a string of nucleotides, because of the way it overlaps the coded sequences of other genes.
"In terms of genome size, SARS-CoV-2 and its relatives are among the longest RNA viruses that exist," explains bioinformatician Chase Nelson from the American Museum of Natural History.
"They are thus perhaps more prone to 'genomic trickery' than other RNA viruses."......................

https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-mysterious-gene-inside-gene-discovered.html


----------



## neosapien (Nov 16, 2020)

One thing I just found interesting in doing some fact and source checking to waste my time fighting people on Facebook…

1. People always tout the mortality rate as less than 1% to reason against masks and common sense etc.

2. From my source checking I see a steady 2.2-2.4% mortality rate from March to now as a more accurate number.

3. I checked against Vietnam figures and see out of a total 2.7+ million service members deployed, there were 58000+ casualties. Oddly enough that mortality rate is also +2.2-2.4%. 

4. So conservatives are basically saying fuck the whole Vietnam era casualties, that mortality rate is low. 

5. If they even believe real numbers. 

6. I'm waiting for my cousin to call me to go finish up a job and needed something to do to pass the time.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2020)

People always spout "They can't take my rights away." True, you have as much right to die as anyone else, however infecting and possibly killing your parents or grandparents due to your "rights" is unacceptable


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> People always spout "They can't take my rights away." True, you have as much right to die as anyone else, however infecting and possibly killing your parents or grandparents due to your "rights" is unacceptable


It always concerns me that those screaming loudest about their rights are mostly ignorant of the responsibilities required to earn those rights.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> People always spout "They can't take my rights away." True, you have as much right to die as anyone else, however infecting and possibly killing your parents or grandparents due to your "rights" is unacceptable


That brings me back to a quote I came across whilst writing a paper on censorship many many moons ago in college…

"Your right to swing your arm leaves off where my right not to have my nose struck begins." - contested author


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2020)

COVID-19 vaccine tracker

This tracker was developed by the Vaccine Centre at the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine to follow candidates as they progress through the development pipeline.


COVID-19 vaccine tracker


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> and so stylish!


Has nothing to do with your post, I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

I tested positive today.
My head feels like a hot air ballon!
Can't even smell the dank ass weed that I harvested earlier.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I tested positive today.
> My head feels like a hot air ballon!
> Can't even smell the dank ass weed that I harvested earlier.


Sorry to hear it, bro. I've been through it a couple of times, it really sucks. Hope it doesn't get too bad for you, keep us posted...


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Sorry to hear it, bro. I've been through it a couple of times, it really sucks. Hope it doesn't get too bad for you, keep us posted...


Wow, a couple of times! Does it get easier each time?

Mine started with a gnawing headache, that turned to the super spaced out feeling with off and on chills and fever.
No smell and food is very bland.
Overall, I've been much sicker with the flu, but I suppose it's just begun and I'm taking every natural immune booster I can think of.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Wow, a couple of times! Does it get easier each time?
> 
> Mine started with a gnawing headache, that turned to the super spaced out feeling with off and on chills and fever.
> No smell and food is very bland.
> Overall, I've been much sicker with the flu, but I suppose it's just begun and I'm taking every natural immune booster I can think of.


Yes, my second round was much easier, though I still deal with the symptoms from time to time. It seems to linger for months. How long have you had symptoms? My first week wasn't so bad, and I seemed to be beating it back. Then it got ugly as the breathing problems started. That is the only really scary symptom imo. I ended up in the hospital for a couple of days, then released. I had a fairly mild case, I had a friend who wasn't so lucky that was in the hospital much longer and suffers some lingering lung and liver damage. I don't mean to scare you, but you'll know if your out of the woods by the end of the second week...

Edit - keep taking all the immune boosters that you can. I took four doses of my green super food drink each day. I believe it went a long way toward making the illness less severe...


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, my second round was much easier, though I still deal with the symptoms from time to time. It seems to linger for months. How long have you had symptoms? My first week wasn't so bad, and I seemed to be beating it back. Then it got ugly as the breathing problems started. That is the only really scary symptom imo. I ended up in the hospital for a couple of days, then released. I had a fairly mild case, I had a friend who wasn't so lucky that was in the hospital much longer and suffers some lingering lung and liver damage. I don't mean to scare you, but you'll know if your out of the woods by the end of the second week...


Headache started this last Saturday.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Headache started this last Saturday.


Yeah, yours has just begun. Like I said, please keep us posted...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> One thing I just found interesting in doing some fact and source checking to waste my time fighting people on Facebook…
> 
> 1. People always tout the mortality rate as less than 1% to reason against masks and common sense etc.
> 
> ...


#5 is easier to answer than you think 






SH420


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> #5 is easier to answer than you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women for trump is like doe for archery.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> #5 is easier to answer than you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      

It's rather sad that ignorance at the level actually exists among the American population. She doesn't believe in numbers? So does that mean 2 + 2 doesn't equal 4?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 17, 2020)

California is getting very specific based on the latest science.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2020)

*North Dakota records world's highest COVID-19 mortality rate*
North Dakota & South Dakota rank #1 & #3.... Our analysis shows 18 of the 50 worst #COVID19 hotspots with the highest mortality worldwide are in the US 
However, South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R), a close ally of President Trump’s, has vocally opposed mask mandates and questioned the efficacy of masks as a safeguard against the spread of the virus. 








North Dakota records world’s highest COVID-19 mortality rate


North Dakota’s coronavirus mortality rate is the highest of any U.S. state or country, according to an analysis of data from last week conducted by the Federation of American Scientists.The analysi…




thehill.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2020)

Does anyone know why the Covid is so out of control in El Paso, TX. 1 and 6 people have it there and they have to use prisoners to help carry the dead bodies into the refrigerator trucks because they have no help . I worked in El Paso and visited the city. It’s a cluster fuck down there for sure . It makes me think about what is going on in Mexico with Covid and maybe it’s really bad down there and people are crossing the border to get medical attention in El Paso .


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone know why the Covid is so out of control in El Paso, TX. 1 and 6 people have it there and they have to use prisoners to help carry the dead bodies into the refrigerator trucks because they have no help . I worked in El Paso and visited the city. It’s a cluster fuck down there for sure . It makes me think about what is going on in Mexico with Covid and maybe it’s really bad down there and people are crossing the border to get medical attention in El Paso .


me personally I dunno.....I do know Abbott has been trying to keep this state moving economicly, problem is a lot of the major cities are getting upticks in the infection rates. The city I'm close to....we use to see 100 cases a day, now we are close to almost 300 cases a day. I know the city leaders here are considering closing a lot of places down to get control of it, bars, resturants, etc now. According to the new, Abbott is also considering locking the state down.....

I do have a feeling it's a lot of cross border traffic, could be a considerable factor of they're cases.....or that's my best guess....anyways....


----------



## hillbill (Nov 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone know why the Covid is so out of control in El Paso, TX. 1 and 6 people have it there and they have to use prisoners to help carry the dead bodies into the refrigerator trucks because they have no help . I worked in El Paso and visited the city. It’s a cluster fuck down there for sure . It makes me think about what is going on in Mexico with Covid and maybe it’s really bad down there and people are crossing the border to get medical attention in El Paso .


Governor Abbott won’t allow local County Judge to impose emergency restrictions. Manslaughter?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 18, 2020)

So called “Pro Life” Republican.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Governor Abbott won’t allow local County Judge to impose emergency restrictions. Manslaughter?


It's more Paxton than Abbott, cause Abott is considering locking the state down......he's talking to the County Judges, or at least that's what the Country judge here says....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2020)

FDA authorizes first rapid Covid-19 self-testing kit for at-home diagnosis | CNN


The US Food and Drug Administration has issued an emergency use authorization for the first self-test for Covid-19 that can provide rapid results at home.




www.cnn.com





wonder how long?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 18, 2020)

Counties' treatment by the State varies somewhat in Texas, no respect for Paxton either though, total fuck wad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Counties' treatment by the State varies somewhat in Texas, no respect for Paxton either though, total fuck wad.


it does....

Don't think Paxton is gonna be around to long though, birdies in the area a saying he's going to prison soon. so there's that....


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> So called “Pro Life” Republican.


Now you see the need for unwanted children.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> it does....
> 
> Don't think Paxton is gonna be around to long though, birdies in the area a saying he's going to prison soon. so there's that....


Under investigation by the FBI, trump will pardon the asshole


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Under investigation by the FBI, trump will pardon the asshole


dude he was indicted 5 years ago for fraud already.....here









Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton was indicted 5 years ago. He still hasn't gone to trial.


Read our timeline covering delays and side battles in the long-running securities fraud case against Paxton.




www.texastribune.org


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> So called “Pro Life” Republican.


Such hypocrisy! I can’t stand that bullshit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> FDA authorizes first rapid Covid-19 self-testing kit for at-home diagnosis | CNN
> 
> 
> The US Food and Drug Administration has issued an emergency use authorization for the first self-test for Covid-19 that can provide rapid results at home.
> ...


It was like harder to get this made that the freakin vaccine ! What gives? This is absolutely bullshit. These tests should have been available a long time ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> FDA authorizes first rapid Covid-19 self-testing kit for at-home diagnosis | CNN
> 
> 
> The US Food and Drug Administration has issued an emergency use authorization for the first self-test for Covid-19 that can provide rapid results at home.
> ...


Only good if it's accurate.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2020)

250,000


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2020)

*America’s Two Largest Republican States Announce They Will Have No More Lockdowns*
Texas Governor Greg Abbott “said in an interview that there won’t be ‘any more lockdowns’ in the state and he wants to focus on ‘working to heal those who have Covid’ so they can leave the hospitals and get back to their normal routines,”








America’s Two Largest Republican States Announce They Will Have No More Lockdowns | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *America’s Two Largest Republican States Announce They Will Have No More Lockdowns*
> Texas Governor Greg Abbott “said in an interview that there won’t be ‘any more lockdowns’ in the state and he wants to focus on ‘working to heal those who have Covid’ so they can leave the hospitals and get back to their normal routines,”
> 
> 
> ...


With fewer conspiracy theorists possibly we can cease this wander through the looking glass and get back to reality. 

Fewer but better.
-Lenin


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4746416


That looks good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2020)

what kinda of rum do you recommend?


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what kinda of rum do you recommend?


White, I can't drink aged Rum, the tannins kill me.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what kinda of rum do you recommend?




Ocho Años is good but it's more a sipping rum than mixer. Myers gives you a nice bass note to the coke.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 19, 2020)

_"The daily COVID-19 death count is a tragic reminder that COVID-19 is not just a flu," Dr. Deena Hinshaw, the province's chief medical officer of health, said at a news conference.

"It is life and death. And *often it is the outcome of choices made by Albertans who may not even know the victims*."_

The bolded words are probably what infuriates me most about the pandemic. The fact that the people being most affected are not the ones with the dangerous behaviour; it's the selfish pricks three points-of-contact away whom they will never meet that caused their death.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/deena-hinshaw-alberta-covid-19-coronavirus-1.5806635


----------



## neosapien (Nov 19, 2020)

Customer today "yeah if you would have told me we would still be dealing with this back in March I wouldn't have believed you" also customer "yeah we had 60 people over for Halloween."


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *America’s Two Largest Republican States Announce They Will Have No More Lockdowns*
> Texas Governor Greg Abbott “said in an interview that there won’t be ‘any more lockdowns’ in the state and he wants to focus on ‘working to heal those who have Covid’ so they can leave the hospitals and get back to their normal routines,”
> 
> 
> ...


screwy pricks....Paxton you ass.......think I need to drop you off in El Paso with no safety gear...for you to get the hint...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4746451
> 
> Ocho Años is good but it's more a sipping rum than mixer. Myers gives you a nice bass note to the coke.


What drink would go best with a piece of wedding cake?


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What drink would go best with a piece of wedding cake?


Many, type is irrelevant.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 19, 2020)

What a mind-fuck...

After 8 months on an isolated island with 3 other people, they returned to a very different world:

_While in quarantine last week, Butschek looked out the window of his cabin in Honolulu and saw school-aged children playing on rocks and climbing trees — all wearing face masks. It reminded him of apocalyptic movies.
“It’s not normal for me. But everyone is like, yeah, this is what we do now. This is how we live,” he said._









Isolated for months, island crew sees pandemic for 1st time


HONOLULU (AP) — Just as the coronavirus pandemic began to take hold, in February, four people set sail for one of the most remote places on Earth — a small camp on Kure Atoll, at the edge of the uninhabited Northwestern Hawaiian Islands...




apnews.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> What a mind-fuck...
> 
> After 8 months on an isolated island with 3 other people, they returned to a very different world:
> 
> ...


i would have been like, i will stay and work for free!


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Nov 19, 2020)

I spit all over this thief’s property when I had it! better without um!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What drink would go best with a piece of wedding cake?


Champagne


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 19, 2020)

This can't be real. State delays execution of mentally ill woman when her lawyers get covid.









Judge halts federal execution after lawyers contract virus


WASHINGTON (AP) — A federal judge is temporarily blocking the federal government’s plan to execute the first female death row inmate in almost six decades after her attorneys contracted the coronavirus visiting her in prison...




apnews.com





Wiki about the case: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Bobbie_Jo_Stinnett#Perpetrator

_Experts who examined Montgomery post-conviction concluded that by the time of her crime she had long been living with psychosis, bipolar disorder, and post-traumatic stress disorders. _


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Champagne


lol, no not that type of wedding cake. the weed, dude, the weed! I don't like champagne. it gives me a headache. I think i will try the Rum you suggested.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, no not that type of wedding cake. the weed, dude, the weed! I don't like champagne. it gives me a headache. I think i will try the Rum you suggested.


LOL, a nice dry white wine has been my beverage of choice when smoking it. I think a rum and coke could work, maybe better with the spicy and nutty flavor of Birthday Cake?


----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What drink would go best with a piece of wedding cake?


Any adult beverage you can pour.

The Wedding Crashers.





Whos wedding?





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, no not that type of wedding cake. the weed, dude, the weed! I don't like champagne. it gives me a headache. I think i will try the Rum you suggested.


This would be an ideal gift for the bride and groom for such a ceremonious celebration.


Age restriction to censor cannabis. 

*Wedding Crasher Budporn!*


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, no not that type of wedding cake. the weed, dude, the weed! I don't like champagne. it gives me a headache. I think i will try the Rum you suggested.


This goes good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks tasty !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4746416ir


Dirty Gin & Tonic.



(Picked Okra)


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dirty Gin & Tonic.
> 
> View attachment 4746916
> 
> (Picked Okra)


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dirty Gin & Tonic.
> 
> View attachment 4746916
> 
> (Picked Okra)


So far your relocation has not worked out for me!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2020)

I wonder if covid will be worse for our mental or physical health, as a nation.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dirty Gin & Tonic.
> 
> View attachment 4746916
> 
> (Picked Okra)


You move and get all sophisticated and whatnot.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2020)

So, my daughter finally caught Covid at nursing home outbreak ( dozens infected, many dead ), wife and I wife got it a second time. Now in quarantine again. 

Must of mutated enough since early March, and only got a bit of runny nose and a light cough for 36 hrs before the antibodies kicked in.
Definitely the exact same beginning progression of smell, taste, runny nose, scratchy throat, light single dry cough. All much less pronounced, just annoying. Little bit of Jaegermeister for the symptoms, yuk.
All gone this morning, but at least I know i won't die this time.
She's getting to phase II, temps and body aches, worried about her because of weight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2020)

Looks like lockdown 3.0 is coming Monday and it will last until the week before Christmas.  and we just opened back up last week. I'm really starting to hate this city and province. Absent is any discussion about shutting down schools in Toronto which is the source of a significant number of cases. God forbid teachers, public employees or politicians feel any of the pain the rest of us feel. 









COVID-19 crackdown could hit malls, stores, gyms and hair salons in Toronto and Peel


Premier Doug Ford is considering shuttering gyms and personal care services like barbers and salons, and limiting the number of shoppers allowed in malls and stores for 28 days to fight runaway COVID-19 in Toronto and Peel Region, the Star has learned.




www.thestar.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like lockdown 3.0 is coming Monday and it will last until the week before Christmas.  and we just opened back up last week. I'm really starting to hate this city and province. Absent is any discussion about shutting down schools in Toronto which is the source of a significant number of cases. God forbid teachers, public employees or politicians feel any of the pain the rest of us feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not good sister. Will she be unable to work?


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2020)

DCcan said:


> So, my daughter finally caught Covid at nursing home outbreak ( dozens infected, many dead ), wife and I wife got it a second time. Now in quarantine again.
> 
> Must of mutated enough since early March, and only got a bit of runny nose and a light cough for 36 hrs before the antibodies kicked in.
> Definitely the exact same beginning progression of smell, taste, runny nose, scratchy throat, light single dry cough. All much less pronounced, just annoying. Little bit of Jaegermeister for the symptoms, yuk.
> ...


That's harsh. I wonder what that means for a vaccine. Are we going to have to get vaccinated every few months? 



mysunnyboy said:


> Not good sister. Will she be unable to work?


If they shut the gyms down again, yea she'll be off until a week before Christmas. I can't wait to vote out our Mayor and Premiere.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Little bit of Jaegermeister for the symptoms, yuk.


Bored to death already....day 3
Made a new treatment, with a couple grams of of de-carb wax. (Just missing mescaline, that would be fun)
Tastes like it was buried underground for a while, perfect for the tankard. Some bitters in there too.
Probably why I feel fantastic right now.


Laughing Grass said:


> That's harsh. I wonder what that means for a vaccine. Are we going to have to get vaccinated every few months?


It definitely was round II, vaccine will probably still be mostly effective.
The antibodies kick in, just a question of how quickly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I wonder if covid will be worse for our mental or physical health, as a nation.


Thankfully I lost my mind at a very young age......but now I'm getting pretty good at this sourdough thing.


In all seriousness....I know this is hard on many people.....old and young. But hopefully we have something in these vaccines...95% sounds promising. There will be a lot of changes good and bad. I know I'm happy to spend the time with my kids, no matter how much we drive each other nuts. Before if there was 8 days in the week I would have worked it.....now I see why I need to be here. Even on my days off, I still was stuck on email and research or just at work in my head figuring out issues. Screw that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Bored to death already....day 3
> Made a new treatment, with a couple grams of of de-carb wax. (Just missing mescaline, that would be fun)
> Tastes like it was buried underground for a while, perfect for the tankard. Some bitters in there too.
> Probably why I feel fantastic right now.
> ...


I have a very potent honey, ginger, garlic mix I put in my reshi tea.....with some cordyceps on top


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2020)

Cruise ships being dismantled due to lack of demand since Covid.....


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2020)

They were plague carriers for norovirus. The writing was on the wall for decades in that industry and we didn't see it.
Pretty much everything has to be designed with that in mind, going forward.
I lost my hi speed ferry to Nova Scotia yet again...so frustrating.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2020)

We're back in lockdown on Monday. FML 









Toronto and Peel placed under "lockdown," all non-essential retail will be limited to curbside pickup only


The Ford government is placing Toronto and Peel under the “lockdown” category in its tiered framework for COVID-19 restrictions, ordering the closure of a wide swath of businesses including gyms, recreation facilities and personal care services while also limiting all non-essential retail stores...




www.cp24.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2020)

*pastor who blamed COVID-19 on fornication dies from COVID-19*

An end-times pastor who blamed premarital sex for the coronavirus has died from the coronavirus.

The 75-year-old Irvin Baxter was hospitalized last week with complications from a COVID-19 infection, and his ministry announced with “deep grief” that the pastor had died Tuesday, reported Friendly Atheist.









Trump-loving pastor who blamed COVID-19 on fornication dies from COVID-19


An end-times pastor who blamed premarital sex for the coronavirus has died from the coronavirus.The 75-year-old Irvin Baxter was hospitalized last week with complications from a COVID-19 infection, and his ministry announced with "deep grief" that the pastor had died Tuesday, reported Friendly...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2020)

*Influencer Who Admitted He Thought Covid-19 'Didn't Exist' Dies Of The Virus*
The super-fit fitness coach promoted sports and healthy living to his one million followers, but his death was eventually caused by coronavirus-related heart complications. 








Influencer Who Admitted He Thought Covid-19 'Didn't Exist' Dies Of The Virus


The 33-year-old issued a warning to those who don't take Covid-19 seriously before he died




www.ladbible.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2020)

*GOP county chair in Arkansas dies from COVID-19 – his committee hosted a maskless gathering last month*
Steven Farmer’s GOP committee hosted a social gathering with Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR) and Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-TX), who just recovered from COVID-19, in mid-September. The Reagan Day event was photographed extensively, and it showed very few masks being worn and no social distancing. 








GOP county chair in Arkansas dies from COVID-19 – his committee hosted a maskless gathering last month


The chairman of the Craighead County Republican Committee in Arkansas has died from complications while fighting the coronavirus, reported KAIT8 News. Steven Farmer’s GOP committee hosted a social gathering with Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR) and Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-TX), who just recovered from...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 20, 2020)

Evening fam. Mom called earlier, got the rona. She’s a nurse who gets tested twice a week. Monday was negative today was positive. Said she feels really bad. Oh. Last week at work we had our highest covid count at one time. We had 8. 6 in the unit and 2 icu.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Mom called earlier, got the rona. She’s a nurse who gets tested twice a week. Monday was negative today was positive. Said she feels really bad. Oh. Last week at work we had our highest covid count at one time. We had 8. 6 in the unit and 2 icu.


Damn...Hugs.....best to her...and you


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Mom called earlier, got the rona. She’s a nurse who gets tested twice a week. Monday was negative today was positive. Said she feels really bad. Oh. Last week at work we had our highest covid count at one time. We had 8. 6 in the unit and 2 icu.


I'm so sorry, Hopefully she does well. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2020)

*South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem Ignores CDC Advice On Thanksgiving Gatherings*

*MINNEAPOLIS (AP) – *Coronavirus infections are ravaging South Dakota, where more than half of tests have come back positive for weeks. Yet Gov. Kristi Noem won’t require masks or take other measures to curb the spread, including urging families to limit Thanksgiving gatherings.









South Dakota's Kristi Noem Among Governors Ignoring CDC Advice On Thanksgiving Gatherings


Coronavirus infections are ravaging South Dakota, where more than half of tests have come back positive for weeks. Yet Gov. Kristi Noem won't require masks or take other measures to curb the spread, including urging families to limit Thanksgiving gatherings.




minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2020)

*Dozens of Texas counties at COVID-19 ‘tipping point’ ahead of Thanksgiving, data show*


https://www.star-telegram.com/news/state/texas/article247312449.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Mom called earlier, got the rona. She’s a nurse who gets tested twice a week. Monday was negative today was positive. Said she feels really bad. Oh. Last week at work we had our highest covid count at one time. We had 8. 6 in the unit and 2 icu.


That sounds terrible Free hugs


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 21, 2020)

22 days without any deaths or new cases in my state. They are easing mask restrictions when outside. It’s been a $200 on the spot fine for the last 6 weeks if you don’t have one on.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 21, 2020)

This Democratic governor thinks his own Covid-19 rules don't apply to him | CNN Politics


On Monday, California Democratic Gov. Gavin Newsom announced that amid rising Covid-19 cases in his state that he would be "pulling the emergency brake" on reopening plans. On that same day, he apologized for, at best, skirting his own rules when it comes to mitigating the spread of the coronavirus.




www.google.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 21, 2020)

Pelosi's office acknowledges indoor hair appointment, violating San Francisco Covid-19 restrictions | CNN Politics


House Speaker Nancy Pelosi got her hair styled Monday inside a San Francisco hair salon, her office said in a statement Tuesday, an apparent violation of the city's Covid-19 safety regulations that enraged the salon's owner.




www.google.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 21, 2020)

Redirect Notice


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2020)

*Kansas issued a face mask order. Counties that opted out saw COVID-19 cases rise 100% in 6 weeks, CDC says*
Gov. Laura Kelly issued a face mask mandate in early July, and the counties that upheld the order saw a decline in cases, while the counties that opted out saw cases rise, according to a report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Friday. 








Kansas issued a face mask order. Counties that opted out saw COVID-19 cases rise 100% in 6 weeks, CDC says


Kansas counties that upheld the governor's face mask order saw a decline in cases while counties that opted out saw cases rise, a new report says.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 21, 2020)

Redirect Notice


----------



## hillbill (Nov 21, 2020)

trumpvirus kills 253,000 in US. 
Most in the world.
5% of world population had 20% of total deaths.
American Exceptionalism.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Kansas issued a face mask order. Counties that opted out saw COVID-19 cases rise 100% in 6 weeks, CDC says*
> Gov. Laura Kelly issued a face mask mandate in early July, and the counties that upheld the order saw a decline in cases, while the counties that opted out saw cases rise, according to a report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Friday.
> 
> 
> ...


You can lead a horse to water but it doesn’t mean it will drink it! SMH!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> You can lead a horse to water but it doesn’t mean it will drink it! SMH!


Federalism. Sucks.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Federalism. Sucks.


Hit the nail on the fucking head.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2020)

Blah
Blah
Blah
Blah


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2020)

*Thanksgiving 1918 took place during a deadly pandemic. What can it teach us for Thanksgiving 2020?*









Thanksgiving 1918 took place during a deadly pandemic. What can it teach us for Thanksgiving 2020?


The pandemic was still raging, but on Thanksgiving 1918, a thankful nation celebrated with a particular fervor.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2020)

*Ted Cruz suggests he won't give up Thanksgiving plans as his home state of Texas sends in the National Guard to process dead bodies*









Ted Cruz suggests he won't give up Thanksgiving plans as his home state of Texas sends in the National Guard to process dead bodies


Texas is struggling to deal with recent coronavirus surges, with thousands lining up for food and morgues unable to process the influx of dead bodies.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Ted Cruz suggests he won't give up Thanksgiving plans as his home state of Texas sends in the National Guard to process dead bodies*
> View attachment 4749201
> 
> 
> ...


Selfish moron


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Selfish moron


One thing that is guaranteed is there will be fewer selfish morons in the New Year.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

Is this the place to post and gloat in malicious glee over folks that died . . . who happened to have a certain political opinion? If so, I've got a list.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Is this the place to post and gloat in malicious glee over folks that died . . . who happened to have a certain political opinion? If so, I've got a list.


Only if they died of Covid.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Only if they died of Covid.


I wouldn't do that. Fycking obscene. I'll leave it to the guy who's posts were never intended to be 100% factual.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I wouldn't do that. Fycking obscene. I'll leave it to the guy who's posts were never intended to be 100% factual.


Tease me with a list and leave me wondering


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tease me with a list and leave me wondering


Sorry. There hasn't been a single Democrat who has even caught let alone perished from covid-19.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 22, 2020)

Who is this one person.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4749374
> Who is this one person.


That was me. Sorry.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That was me. Sorry.


Gesundheit


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2020)

*Covid-19 has killed 250,000 people in the US. That's 10 times the deaths from car crashes in a year*
Health experts say if Americans don't get more serious about wearing masks and avoiding careless socializing, the rate of deaths will keep soaring 








Covid-19 has killed 250,000 people in the US. That's 10 times the deaths from car crashes in a year | CNN


In less than 10 months, Covid-19 has killed more people than strokes, suicides and car crashes typically do in a full year -- combined.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sorry. There hasn't been a single Democrat who has even caught let alone perished from covid-19.


“The blue states had tremendous death rates,” Trump said. “If you take the blue states out, we’re at a level that I don’t think anybody in the world would be at, we’re really at a very low level.”


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Covid-19 has killed 250,000 people in the US. That's 10 times the deaths from car crashes in a year*
> Health experts say if Americans don't get more serious about wearing masks and avoiding careless socializing, the rate of deaths will keep soaring
> 
> 
> ...


When did you first step foot in Vietnam?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Blah
> Blah
> Blah
> Blah


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

lol.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Hit the nail on the fucking head.


Really? I was being ironical.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Redirect Notice


aka states with the highest population


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> aka states with the highest population


How old are you today.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> How old are you today.


12


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 12


You've kinda been all over the place with that. Is that your final answer Ms. Florida?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You've kinda been all over the place with that. Is that your final answer Ms. Florida?


Yes Mr. Dickhead, it’s my last and final answer.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yes Mr. Dickhead, it’s my last and final answer.


But you are from Florida, Florida, Florida. And according to you, your age is questionable?


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> But you are from Florida, Florida, Florida. And according to you, your age is questionable?


Are you a small man? Is that it?


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Are you a small man? Is that it?


Why do you ask? That's offensive. Are you a large woman?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Facts getting in your way?


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Facts getting in your way?


What facts?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> What facts?


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)

Merde.


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4749450


That's deep stuff. Love it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 22, 2020)

Does being condescending get your dick hard or does getting your dick hard make you condescending.


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's deep stuff. Love it.


That's what your wife said.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's what your wife said.


Ex-wife.


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Ex-wife.


Not surprised.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not surprised.


How so? There's folks here who've had several.


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> How so? There's folks here who've had several.


Your sunny disposition.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Your sunny disposition.


Ok.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> How so? There's folks here who've had several.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4749485


Nothing wrong with serial monogamy, ahem.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2020)

47 years with the same wife at the same weight as high school, adeep and thoughtful person, published author and my best friend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 47 years with the same wife at the same weight as high school, adeep and thoughtful person, published author and my best friend.


That’s awesome brother.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 24, 2020)

Current numbers in my province by age group. As elsewhere, spread by the young, killing the old. Selfish assholes.






Edit: Premier Douchefuck and Dr Hinshaw have a press conference in an hour to announce the government's latest action.

They better go hard or go home, half measures aren't cutting it.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 24, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Premier Douchefuck and Dr Hinshaw have a press conference in an hour to announce the government's latest action.
> 
> They better go hard or go home, half measures aren't cutting it.


Better than I'd expected, but not as much as I'd hoped for.

Here's part of the list. There's more in the article, but these are likely the biggies:

Social gatherings — No indoor social gatherings allowed. Outdoor gatherings limited to 10 people. Kenney said this will be enforced with fines of $1,000.
Schools — Beginning Nov. 30, all students in Grades 7-12 will immediately transition to online learning until they begin their winter break. In-person learning for all students will be delayed a week until Jan. 11.
Weddings and funerals — Maximum of 10 people for wedding ceremonies or funeral services.
Places of worship — Faith-based groups can operate with mandatory reduced capacity, of one-third of the building's occupancy. Mask use is mandatory. This is only in effect in regions with enhanced status on the province's COVID-19 map. 



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/covid-alberta-news-conference-kenney-hinshaw-1.5814089


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4751613


As we liked to refer to it, "The batshit crazy quotient."


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2020)

*Under Governor Noem – South Dakota leads the world in death rate From COVID-19*

According to USA Today, Dr. William Haseltine said South Dakota’s COVID situation today is, “as bad as it gets anywhere in the world.”

Haseltine who is president of Access Health International and a former Harvard professor, blamed Noem according to USA Today for, “ignoring public health measures that would have been successfully used to curb the spread of the virus elsewhere in the world. Haseltine said Noem’s lack of leadership and response to the pandemic “is equivalent to manslaughter.”








Under Governor Noem – South Dakota leads the world in death rate From COVID-19 - Native Sun News Today


SIOUX FALLS — South Dakota’s Governor is sure making a name for herself and for South Dakota in a bad way – for her malfeasant response in doing nothing as South Dakota now leads the world in the death rate from COVID-19. According to USA Today, Dr. William Haseltine said South Dakota’s COVID...



www.nativesunnews.today


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2020)

*VETERANS AFFAIRS DOCUMENTS REVEAL MORE DETAILS ABOUT AGENCY’S PPE SHORTAGES*

In November, the Department of Veterans Affairs reported that Covid-19 had killed more than 4,000 VA patients since the start of the pandemic. At more than 5 percent, the mortality rate among veterans is more than double the average rate of the rest of the country.








Veterans Affairs Documents Reveal More Details About Agency’s PPE Shortages - American Oversight


American Oversight obtained records that shed more light on the VA’s struggles during the first few months of the pandemic.




www.americanoversight.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2020)

All residents of Ontario should only celebrate holidays with members of own household, Ford says


All residents of Ontario are being advised to only spend the holidays with members of their own household, Premier Doug Ford said Wednesday.




www.cp24.com





Guaranteed this stupid clown will have his daughters over like he did on Mother's day and probably visit his cottage like he did on Easter. Do as I say not as I do. God I wish I could will politicians to burst into flames.


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> All residents of Ontario should only celebrate holidays with members of own household, Ford says
> 
> 
> All residents of Ontario are being advised to only spend the holidays with members of their own household, Premier Doug Ford said Wednesday.
> ...


Some think it is ok to tell you what is good for you.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> All residents of Ontario should only celebrate holidays with members of own household, Ford says
> 
> 
> All residents of Ontario are being advised to only spend the holidays with members of their own household, Premier Doug Ford said Wednesday.
> ...


We got one with an orange glow!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> All residents of Ontario should only celebrate holidays with members of own household, Ford says
> 
> 
> All residents of Ontario are being advised to only spend the holidays with members of their own household, Premier Doug Ford said Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I tested positive today.
> My head feels like a hot air ballon!
> Can't even smell the dank ass weed that I harvested earlier.


Hey, dude. How are you doing with the covid? Better or worse?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Some think it is ok to tell you what is good for you.


There needs to be a real safety net. We have the cerb benefit but it's only $500 per week, that's way below the poverty line in Toronto and less than unemployment insurance would pay. If your job is taken away they should have to pay you dollar for dollar while you're not working. 



tyler.durden said:


>


I wish!


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There needs to be a real safety net. We have the cerb benefit but it's only $500 per week, that's way below the poverty line in Toronto and less than unemployment insurance would pay. If your job is taken away they should have to pay you dollar for dollar while you're not working.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If your job is taken away they should have to pay you dollar for dollar while you're not working.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish!


All the government would give me was $280 a fortnight and told me to access my retirement fund if I’m in trouble wtf. I just grew a fuck ton of weed instead


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, dude. How are you doing with the covid? Better or worse?


I'm about 90% better on day 10 or 11
The fever stopped on day 3
My general health seemed to start to improve on day 4 about the time I started to get crazy nerve pains in my lower back especially when sleeping.
On about day 6, I started to get a little congestion in my lungs, especially at night.

I still have a little congestion, fatique and lack of smell, although I'll catch a slight smell here and there.

Being a grower and not being able to smell will be a major handicap. I hope it comes back.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2020)

*Long lines form at food banks across country ahead of Thanksgiving*
Americans are lining up in historic numbers at food banks across the country this week as the COVID-19 pandemic exacerbates levels of food insecurity for millions of people.








Long lines form at food banks across country ahead of Thanksgiving


Americans are lining up in historic numbers at food banks across the country this week as the COVID-19 pandemic exacerbates levels of food insecurity for millions of people.As the Thanksgiving holi…




thehill.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm about 90% better on day 10 or 11
> The fever stopped on day 3
> My general health seemed to start to improve on day 4 about the time I started to get crazy nerve pains in my lower back especially when sleeping.
> On about day 6, I started to get a little congestion in my lungs, especially at night.
> ...


Sounds like you're doing pretty well, thanks for updating us. Please check back in when you can, and have a great holiday. Hope you can taste the turkey...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Long lines form at food banks across country ahead of Thanksgiving*
> Americans are lining up in historic numbers at food banks across the country this week as the COVID-19 pandemic exacerbates levels of food insecurity for millions of people.
> 
> 
> ...


They should go to every car and get a weight before distribution . Some of these bitches are fat as fuck and could go on a god damn diet! Turkey for those in The correct BMI and ramen for the morbidly obese .


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They should go to every car and get a weight before distribution . Some of these bitches are fat as fuck and could go on a god damn diet! Turkey for those in The correct BMI and ramen for the morbidly obese .


These are hungry americans....it's not the time to be judgmental. This is disgraceful ...it's a tragedy


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> These are hungry americans....it's not the time to be judgmental. This is disgraceful ...it's a tragedy


You can learn a lot about people by what they put on the supermarket conveyor belt.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You can learn a lot about people by what they put on the supermarket conveyor belt.


Right! Or what type of mask they are wearing. My cashier today had on a purple Royal Crow mask. It was so fucking sexy and our eyes locked and it was pretty intense.


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Nov 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> less than unemployment insurance would pay


Its actually MAXIMUM unemployment amount per week for the last 10 years or so.....employment insurance deducts tax upfront too, so covid cheques are in fact larger than any unemployment cheques. Just got my first reg unemployment cheque UNDER $500, I'm pissed but, at least they extended the coverage period, I got shafted last year, unemployment ran out in March couldn't work till almost June (Marina) NO covid pay, Oh well I won't be as bad off this coming April... always a silver lining.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They should go to every car and get a weight before distribution . Some of these bitches are fat as fuck and could go on a god damn diet! Turkey for those in The correct BMI and ramen for the morbidly obese .



If they listened to you, they may all be able to have asses like yours. Just yummy...






Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Right! Or what type of mask they are wearing. *My cashier today* had on a purple Royal Crow mask. It was so fucking sexy and our eyes locked and it was pretty intense.


Sounds amazing. What did she look like???


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2020)

Almost 1200 positives a day down here, curfew, if it doesn't change come Monday, here we go... 

Food bank lines are growing, the city and people in it are giving away turkeys now and fixings now to make sure people are feed for thanksgiving. After that...well Raul Jimenez dinner is also bring it, they bring thanksgiving to you.

Victory gardens...ladies and gentlemen...let's help people.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 25, 2020)

Love this thread.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Love this thread.


Ok you peeked my interest...sup


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok you peeked my interest...sup


*piqued


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> *piqued


Thank God for google..didn't know what that word ment...


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok you peeked my interest...sup


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 26, 2020)

Morning fam and Happy Thanksgiving. Woke up to a txt from my brother, took mom to the ER last night. They kept her, pneumonia  me and daughter are flying there today. I want to go but wonder if we should. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam and Happy Thanksgiving. Woke up to a txt from my brother, took mom to the ER last night. They kept her, pneumonia  me and daughter are flying there today. I want to go but wonder if we should. Stay safe everyone.


Hope everything goes as best it can bud.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam and Happy Thanksgiving. Woke up to a txt from my brother, took mom to the ER last night. They kept her, pneumonia  me and daughter are flying there today. I want to go but wonder if we should. Stay safe everyone.


I'm sorry you are facing this and I wish you the best.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam and Happy Thanksgiving. Woke up to a txt from my brother, took mom to the ER last night. They kept her, pneumonia  me and daughter are flying there today. I want to go but wonder if we should. Stay safe everyone.


Sorry Jerry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)

Cannasaurus Rex said:


> Its actually MAXIMUM unemployment amount per week for the last 10 years or so.....employment insurance deducts tax upfront too, so covid cheques are in fact larger than any unemployment cheques. Just got my first reg unemployment cheque UNDER $500, I'm pissed but, at least they extended the coverage period, I got shafted last year, unemployment ran out in March couldn't work till almost June (Marina) NO covid pay, Oh well I won't be as bad off this coming April... always a silver lining.


With all due respect that's incorrect. The maximum benefit under EI is $573 per week. Both EI and CERB are taxable benefits, but only EI takes the taxes up front. There's a day of reckoning coming this spring for those of us who've been on CERB. Also the amount of insurable earnings for EI has gone up every year since 2006. 





__





EI premium rates and maximums - Canada.ca


EI premium rates and maximums




www.canada.ca


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2020)

The hits just keep on coming








Splitting 5 to 4, Supreme Court Backs Religious Challenge to Cuomo’s Virus Shutdown Order (Published 2020)


Justice Amy Coney Barrett played a decisive role in the decision, which took the opposite approach of earlier court rulings related to coronavirus restrictions in California and Nevada.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 26, 2020)

Texas and California now each have more than a million cases per state. 

Only 10 COUNTRIES in the entire world have more than 1,000,000 cases, yet the US has 2 STATES that have passed that mark.









California, Texas shatter single-day nationwide record for new coronavirus cases


The two largest states in the U.S., California and Texas, both broke the national record for most coronavirus cases reported in a single day on Wednesday.California reported around 18,350 cases and…




thehill.com













Coronavirus Update (Live): 137,841,497 Cases and 2,966,060 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 26, 2020)

Well I made the decision to reschedule our flight. Can’t see mom and brother took her to the ER so I’m gonna play it safe. Daughter will not be happy but I think this is best.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I made the decision to reschedule our flight. Can’t see mom and brother took her to the ER so I’m gonna play it safe. Daughter will not be happy but I think this is best.


I just exhaled, good decision!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning fam and Happy Thanksgiving. Woke up to a txt from my brother, took mom to the ER last night. They kept her, pneumonia  me and daughter are flying there today. I want to go but wonder if we should. Stay safe everyone.


Best wishes Jerry for a good outcome; sorry you have to go thru this


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 26, 2020)

*How safe is it to go shopping?
Is it safe for seniors to walk in the mall?
Is there a safe way to get together?
What about a small dinner in my garage?
Doesn't the cold weather kill the virus?
How safe is it to fly? 
Can vitamin D protect me from COVID-19?*




https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/shopping-risky-coronavirus-questions-answered-1.5814436


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 26, 2020)

Trump said maybe injections of bleach or whatever sanitising agent might work, he said it's something we should discuss to the doctors and worth looking into .... No one in the conference room said a word ha ha ha ha !


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> With all due respect that's incorrect.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. I'm probably grouped under the frequent user program (seasonal) and only claim basic personal deduction rate. Enumerations paid and coverage periods were previously variable by area and regional average unemployment rate. They gave every worker 300 insurable hrs. or something and lowered qualifying # of hours to...get this.. 420 hours...lol The Lady at the UI office said "420 is the magic number"! Indeed lol. Still not vey much of a difference, yeah tax is taken upfront from UI whereas CERB is gonna be taken at income tax time. About that, do you think there may be amnesty for tax deficits, or just a huge uptick, and extended time for RRSP's? I'm doin wifeys taxes early just in case. I didn't collect CERB, so..I'm sitting pretty for taxes, I WAY over contributed this year... May have to average our incomes GRRR (I want an LED ARRAY with my refund) LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Pelosi's office acknowledges indoor hair appointment, violating San Francisco Covid-19 restrictions | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi got her hair styled Monday inside a San Francisco hair salon, her office said in a statement Tuesday, an apparent violation of the city's Covid-19 safety regulations that enraged the salon's owner.
> ...


three months later still?

limp dick energy there

congrats on losing like a dog.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 28, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> three months later still?
> 
> limp dick energy there
> 
> congrats on losing like a dog.


Manboobs! I've missed you buddy. My friend said you're behind on child support. Can anyone spare a dime?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Manboobs! I've missed you buddy. My friend said you're behind on child support. Can anyone spare a dime?


how long until the courts throw out all the fake votes and make your hero the winner?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 28, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> how long until the courts throw out all the fake votes and make your hero the winner?


You sound annoyed. Unlike you, I've never considered politicians heroes. And I've also never devoted my entire life to posting on a politics forum while blacked out drunk. J is doing good, btw. But she would like you to come current on that child support. Ask me how I know.


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 28, 2020)

Trump sucks dick


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> Trump sucks dick


He does, he is a fucking asshole.


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 28, 2020)

Covid19 shit tho, someone told me 17 and 18 is worse, they also said the 20 one will kill us all.


I refuse to believe any shit anyone says anymore fucking kooofs !


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

Is there no room in the politics section anymore......


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You sound annoyed. Unlike you, I've never considered politicians heroes. And I've also never devoted my entire life to posting on a politics forum while blacked out drunk. J is doing good, btw. But she would like you to come current on that child support. Ask me how I know.


unlike you, my wife and kid have never ditched me


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 29, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> unlike you, my wife and kid have never ditched me


Go on . . .


UncleBuck said:


> bailey jay finally got me last night.
> [/QUOTE]


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2020)

We all got an email today about receiving the SARS-CoV-2 vaccination. Post trial and in initial approval process that are anticipated to be released soon for use in Oklahoma. It was one of those survey monkeys to gather information data and our responses will effect our allocation of vaccine. The survey was just a few questions . Wow!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We all got an email today about receiving the SARS-CoV-2 vaccination. Post trial and in initial approval process that are anticipated to be released soon for use in Oklahoma. It was one of those survey monkeys to gather information data and our responses will effect our allocation of vaccine. The survey was just a few questions . Wow!
> View attachment 4756400


well at least they rolling it out.....I heard first responders and elderly are first??? If I'm right...

this whole vaccine thing is gonna be interesting overall.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> well at least they rolling it out.....I heard first responders and elderly are first??? If I'm right...
> 
> this whole vaccine thing is gonna be interesting overall.....


Yeah , it’s fascinating . Did you hear about the airplane full of doses headed to the USA and the Plane exceeds the weight limit by Five times. It is so heavy because of all the refrigeration needed to keep them bitches alive , or dead. Lol. I hope the plane doesn’t crash!! I hope to be vaccinated soon. It’s like a bright light in this long dark tunnel that really brightens my day! I imagine how good it is going to feel to get stuck like a pig in my arm. I will have her put the needle right into my grim reaper tattoo for good luck .


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah , it’s fascinating . Did you hear about the airplane full of doses headed to the USA and the Plane exceeds the weight limit by Five times. It is so heavy because of all the refrigeration needed to keep them bitches alive , or dead. Lol. I hope the plane doesn’t crash!! I hope to be vaccinated soon. It’s like a bright light in this long dark tunnel that really brightens my day! I imagine how good it is going to feel to get stuck like a pig in my arm. I will have her put the needle right into my grim reaper tattoo for good luck .


yeah I'm gonna be happy you get vaxed too......front lines need to be hit first..

didn't hear about the plane thing, honestly

not gonna ask where that reaper tattoo is......nope....lol....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2020)

Dr. Scott Atlas resigns from Trump administration


Dr. Scott Atlas, a highly controversial member of the White House's coronavirus task force, has resigned from his post in the Trump administration.




www.cnn.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Dr. Scott Atlas resigns from Trump administration
> 
> 
> Dr. Scott Atlas, a highly controversial member of the White House's coronavirus task force, has resigned from his post in the Trump administration.
> ...


Another yes man gone. He knows he has no future in the WH.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2020)

*Articles of Impeachment officially filed against Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine, claiming abuse of power during pandemic*








Articles of Impeachment officially filed against Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine, claiming abuse of power during pandemic


The representatives argue that the governor has abused his power during the coronavirus pandemic and cites his veto of Senate Bill 55, along with threatened vetoes against other General Assembly legislation, including Senate Bill 311, which aims to severely limit the powers of the governor during a




www.cleveland19.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2020)

*Michigan Couple Married for 47 Years Die From COVID-19 on the Same Day*








Michigan Couple Married for 47 Years Die From COVID-19 on the Same Day


Just two days before Thanksgiving, a Michigan couple married for 47 years died from COVID-19.




www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Articles of Impeachment officially filed against Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine, claiming abuse of power during pandemic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





Legal Authorities for Isolation and Quarantine | Quarantine | CDC


Isolation and quarantine help protect the public by preventing exposure to people who have or may have a contagious disease. Page content includes the regulatory authority and definitions of isolation and quarantine.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)

The Wuhan files | CNN


Misleading public data, a three-week lag in diagnosing new virus cases, and a previously undeclared regional spike in influenza cases: 117 pages of internal documents show a chaotic and underfunded provincial health care system struggling to confront a mysterious viral outbreak.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.usphs.gov/
There is a reason for that commissioned service. However we are currently on the crazy train and all previous history, science and education has been set aside while the conspiracy theorists; flat earthers and the like burn down America with our elected leaders assistance.


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4757161


LOL if only liability was limited to the idiot and not visited upon the innocent.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 2, 2020)

*‘Very dark couple of weeks’: Morgues and hospitals overflow*

“I have no doubt that we’re going to see a climbing death toll ... and that’s a horrific and tragic place to be,” said Josh Michaud, associate director of global health policy at the Kaiser Family Foundation. “It’s going to be a very dark couple of weeks.”








'Very dark couple of weeks': Morgues and hospitals overflow


Nearly 37,000 Americans died of COVID-19 in November, the most in any month since the dark early days of the pandemic, engulfing families in grief, filling newspaper obituary pages and testing the capacity of morgues, funeral homes and hospitals...




apnews.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey, you guys remember the old days when one was comfortable with an 8 pack of toilet paper?

I wonder when those days will return???


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4759079
> 
> Hey, you guys remember the old days when one was comfortable with an 8 pack of toilet paper?
> 
> I wonder when those days will return???


Don't miss!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)

The Bat Pox has been a life changer for me. My lungs will never be the same.

I smoke flower every once in awhile, but otherwise I just vape and take edibles. My lungs just can’t take the smoke, now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2020)

14,019,724 US infections
100,226 hospitalizations
204,943 new US cases Wednesday alone
2,777 deaths in a 24 hour period
275,000+ dead

And this is before the Thanksgiving surge about to add significantly to the burden. But our President's main concern is election litigation...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 14,019,724 US infections
> 100,226 hospitalizations
> 204,943 new US cases Wednesday alone
> 2,777 deaths in a 24 hour period
> ...


Fear not, help is on the way. Our new President is going to ask that we all wear masks for exactly 100 days. Apparently there's a bunch of folks who don't realize they had that option. In a couple of hundred other countries as well. It's about time someone shed the light on this new mask thing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Fear not, help is on the way. Our new President is going to ask that we all wear masks for exactly 100 days. Apparently there's a bunch of folks who don't realize they had that option. In a couple of hundred other countries as well. It's about time someone shed the light on this new mask thing.


I'm sure this will work if Biden asks nicely. I don't think anyone has asked them nicely enough yet, that's that issue...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm sure this will work if Biden asks nicely. I don't think anyone has asked them nicely enough yet, that's that issue...


Love that scene and his use of the rarely used word "curt".


----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2020)

*Sheriff who refused to enforce restrictions tests positive for Covid-19*








Sheriff who refused to enforce restrictions tests positive for Covid-19


As California Gov. Gavin Newsom ordered restrictions aimed at curbing a surge of Covid-19 cases in the state, Sacramento County Sheriff Scott Jones declined to enforce them. Now, Jones has tested positive for the virus.




www.cnn.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Sheriff who refused to enforce restrictions tests positive for Covid-19*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Him and other people in his department got the virus despite following all safety protocols. Apparently even people who follow guidelines can catch the virus. Who knew. And it's unrelated to his stance on how he does his job. 

Fortunately he's doing fine and still won't use his departments limited resources entering people's homes or encountering and charging people with crimes that didn't exist prior to the order. As have many law enforcement officials. They choose to educate them instead.

I'm guessing you think they should devote their resources with the impossible task of charging citizens with crimes regarding mask use, gathering, entering homes, etc. Instead of focusing on regular law enforcement matters like helping you out when the ex-cons you hire get out of hand.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 4, 2020)

Evening fam. Update: mom went home Monday with oxygen as needed. I’ve txt with her daily but txt my brother for factual updates. Lol. She’s still pretty fatigued and gets outa breath when she moves around much. She believes full recovery could be awhile. But she’s home and doing better.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Update: mom went home Monday with oxygen as needed. I’ve txt with her daily but txt my brother for factual updates. Lol. She’s still pretty fatigued and gets outa breath when she moves around much. She believes full recovery could be awhile. But she’s home and doing better.


Good news, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 5, 2020)

Here's my Covid-19 trophy display, I've been working on this stockpile for awhile and I'm prepared for the next lockdown. 

I AM KING OF THE WORLD !!


I have a cache of alcohol too for the next lockdown (except I got into it a little bit already, sorry about that)

I'll post pic later tonight when I get back home


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2020)

Woman walks up to the front of my house when I was bringing the mail in. Has her kids with her, none of them has masks on and wants to hand me a flyer from the Baptist church. I told her no thanks and asked why she wasn't wearing a mask, from a safe distance. I got no answer. I know there are references to a plague in the bible.


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Woman walks up to the front of my house when I was bringing the mail in. Has her kids with her, none of them has masks on and wants to hand me a flyer from the Baptist church. I told her no thanks and asked why she wasn't wearing a mask, from a safe distance. I got no answer. I know there are references to a plague in the bible.


I always have extra masks in my work truck and personal truck. If I run into someone at the gas station or grocery store without a mask, I'll ask them if they would like one, if they say no, I politely tell them that I hope they die.


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 5, 2020)

Here's my Covid-19 lockdown preparedness alcohol stash so far....I think I'll get a fifth of Jim Beam tommorow to add to the stockpile


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> Here's my Covid-19 lockdown preparedness alcohol stash so far....I think I'll get a fifth of Jim Beam tommorow to add to the stockpile
> View attachment 4760662


I've been stocking up. I can't take pictures, the stash is embarrassing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2020)

My brother has it, he's doing Ok though they (US Army) have him on Bevacizumab for 10 days while he's in isolation.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> Here's my Covid-19 lockdown preparedness alcohol stash so far....I think I'll get a fifth of Jim Beam tommorow to add to the stockpile
> View attachment 4760662
> [You need you a Leatherman[


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


>


I do have one, a sidekick model that I keep in the center console of my personal truck at all times. That Gerber MP 600 in the pic is my beater multi tool. It's a POS and I'm trying to break it or lose it so I have an excuse to get another leatherman. I have my eyes on a black oxide wave model


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I do have one, a sidekick model that I keep in the center console of my personal truck at all times. That Gerber MP 600 in the pic is my beater multi tool.* It's a POS and I'm trying to break it or lose it so I have an excuse to get *another leatherman. I have my eyes on a black oxide wave model


LOL, I do the same thing


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> My brother has it, he's doing Ok though they (US Army) have him on Bevacizumab for 10 days while he's in isolation.


Makes sense since it inhibits VEGF binding at the cell. I hope it helps.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, I do the same thing


Then they last forever in a half dead state, drives me nuts. You can't lose 'em and you can't break 'em and I can't justify spending the money otherwise


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, I do the same thing


I buy these amazing expensive tools hand-forged out of esoteric steels and national pride ... and 90% of the time I’m holding a tool that is in the “it doubles as a hammer” price/quality bracket.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Then they last forever in a half dead state, drives me nuts. You can't lose 'em and you can't break 'em and I can't justify spending the money otherwise


Nah, if they don't break or get lost in a reasonable amount of time , I "modify" them so I have to get a new one.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 6, 2020)

Figured out where all our PPE went:


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Figured out where all our PPE went:


Holy shit


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Holy shit


I'd be curious to see how they're doing now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

Yeah. The kids didn't seem happy. Her kits don't have PP firearms though


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'd be curious to see how they're doing now.


It won’t let me watch it. I’m gonna take a shot 
in the dark ... mask porn

Spellcheck had “shit” first ... I did that earlier.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It won’t let me watch it. I’m gonna take a shot
> in the dark ... mask porn
> 
> Spellcheck had “shit” first ... I did that earlier.


When I click on the watch on YouTube link, it goes straight to it. It was the best YouTube video in the history of YouTube videos. You're missing out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It won’t let me watch it. I’m gonna take a shot
> in the dark ... mask porn
> 
> Spellcheck had “shit” first ... I did that earlier.


It's an upper middle class woman with too much money and time on her hands stock piling.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Figured out where all our PPE went:


I followed that link and got this:




Riveting


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I followed that link and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's the one.


I'll have you know I sat and watched the entire thing too


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I followed that link and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chicken sounds similar to Paulie snoring.


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2020)

Another business getting screwed because of shutdowns....or not.








Nevada's legal brothels remain closed during pandemic, so this sex worker is suing: 'Blatant discrimination'


In response to what she sees as an "arbitrary" decision that has left legal sex workers "financially devastated," Alice Little, an employee at the Moonlite Bunny Ranch in Carson City, Nev., is suing Nevada's Gov. Steve Sisolak.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Figured out where all our PPE went:


"When a pandemic outbreak occurs, the CDC estimates that it could last up to 8 weeks." Yeah, if only...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> "When a pandemic outbreak occurs, the CDC estimates that it could last up to 8 weeks." Yeah, if only...


Yet the DPA was never used to fill our reserves for the Fall. How odd, almost as if they didn't care about the carnage we are now facing. This was all preventable, sigh.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I followed that link and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chicken is try to convince the kitty that the Kalam cosmological argument is logical evidence for proof of God, and the kitty is not even granting him the first premise...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The chicken is try to convince the kitty that the Kalam cosmological argument is logical evidence for proof of God, and the kitty is not even granting him the first premise...


I never got past the Aristotelian arguments. I'll have to take a look thanks! I'll take the chicken with me.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The chicken is try to convince the kitty that the Kalam cosmological argument is logical evidence for proof of God, and the kitty is not even granting him the first premise...


That’s because all cats are Satanists.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’s because all cats are Satanists.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


I feel cold just looking at it. Someone get that cat a sweater!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I feel cold just looking at it. Someone get that cat a sweater!


The Lord of the Underworld has no need for sweaters! All bow before Hellcat!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The Lord of the Underworld has no need for sweaters! All bow before Hellcat!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 6, 2020)

*Oregon suspends license of defiant anti-mask doctor*








Oregon suspends license of defiant anti-mask doctor


An Oregon doctor who refuses to wear a face mask and compares the coronavirus to the common cold can’t practice medicine in the state anymore. Steven LaTulippe, a family practitioner, c…




nypost.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2020)

Associate Pastor Of Church That Defied California COVID-19 Regulations Has Died


"It's very painful. The whole COVID experience is painful," said the senior pastor of Water of Life Community Church, who opted to open for indoor services.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Associate Pastor Of Church That Defied California COVID-19 Regulations Has Died
> 
> 
> "It's very painful. The whole COVID experience is painful," said the senior pastor of Water of Life Community Church, who opted to open for indoor services.
> ...



When will the theists learn that jesus is no match for the Rona?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Associate Pastor Of Church That Defied California COVID-19 Regulations Has Died
> 
> 
> "It's very painful. The whole COVID experience is painful," said the senior pastor of Water of Life Community Church, who opted to open for indoor services.
> ...


From the linked article,
"Bryant, 58, who was married and had four children, will be honored at a memorial service Monday *inside the church,* according to its website, again in defiance of health regulations."

Fewer, but better
-Lenin


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> When will the theists learn that jesus is no match for the Rona?


Jesus designed the 'rona to bring his flock home.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus designed the 'rona to bring his flock home.


I believe jesus may be working with the Chinese...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe jesus may be working with the Chinese...


Outsourcing....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Outsourcing....


US labor is to expensive, they off-shored all our asses in the early 2000s.

Edited to add how sad it is quality plague engineering is under-valued these days. Now it's all cheap chinese shite.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

At Least Four Strains Of COVID-19 Were Found In Ravens’ Facility, Team President Dick Cass Says

“Based on information provided by the NFL, we have learned that we had at least four unique strains of COVID-19 in our facility,” Cass said. “Three of the four were stopped and not spread within our organization. Unfortunately, the fourth was a highly-contagious strain and spread throughout our organization.”


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> At Least Four Strains Of COVID-19 Were Found In Ravens’ Facility, Team President Dick Cass Says
> 
> “Based on information provided by the NFL, we have learned that we had at least four unique strains of COVID-19 in our facility,” Cass said. “Three of the four were stopped and not spread within our organization. Unfortunately, the fourth was a highly-contagious strain and spread throughout our organization.”



I wonder which strain the vaccine will address. I think we're in trouble... With a capital T, that rhymes with V, and that stands for virus...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> US labor is to expensive, they off-shored all our asses in the early 2000s.
> 
> Edited to add how sad it is quality plague engineering is under-valued these days. Now it's all cheap chinese shite.


I've made many prototypes and samples to send to china..........I hated it, every part of it. The products where cool but I hated it all.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I wonder which strain the vaccine will address. I think we're in trouble... With a capital T, that rhymes with V, and that stands for virus...


All of them. It keys off the spike protein and they all have that. I imagine it will give us a little cross-immunity to the common cold too (if we're lucky).


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

I'll just leave this here








Rudy Giuliani Hospitalized After Testing Positive For Covid-19


Giuliani has spent the past month traveling around the country in an effort to overturn the results of the 2020 election.




www.forbes.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL "We will carry on"........nice


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> All of them. It keys off the spike protein and they all have that. I imagine it will give us a little cross-immunity to the common cold too (if we're lucky).


When humans make antibodies to the virus, do they also key off the spike protein, or do our antibodies fight the virus via another mechanism? If people who had the actual virus are being reinfected, how does the vaccine stimulate a more effective immune response than the actual virus does?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

Good questions Tyler.


tyler.durden said:


> When humans make antibodies to the virus, do they also key off the spike protein, or do our antibodies fight the virus via another mechanism? If people who had the actual virus are being reinfected, how does the vaccine stimulate a more effective immune response than the actual virus does?


When you catch the illness you are not controlling what your immune system reacts to because you aren't controlling the amount of virus you are exposed to or any specific part of the virus. So your immune system has to react on what it's presented.

With a vaccine that amplifies a specific portion of the virus that is critical to its insertion into our cells we are directing our body to produce neutralizing antibodies specific to that key. We are focusing our bodies immune response on a specific protein that our body might not choose to focus on. Messenger RNA is perfect for this job. Essentially we are injecting a diagram of the culprit and our immune system builds the diagram it was presented.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good questions Tyler.
> 
> 
> When you catch the illness you are not controlling what your immune system reacts to because you aren't controlling the amount of virus you are exposed to or any specific part of the virus. So your immune system has to react on what it's presented.
> ...


Fucking A, that is great news. Thanks for the lesson, Annie. You rock...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking A, that is great news. Thanks for the lesson, Annie. You rock...


Thanks Tyler, I'm glad it made sense. I was high as a kite when I wrote it LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks Tyler, I'm glad it made sense. I was high as a kite when I wrote it LOL


I was pretty high when I read it. That must be why it worked so well


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

Uh @tyler.durden how's it hanging bro?








COVID-19 could cause erectile dysfunction, doc says


As if 2020 hasn’t been deflating enough, one medical expert now claims COVID-19 could cause erectile dysfunction. With the pandemic crushing spirits and finances all across the world for mont…




nypost.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh @tyler.durden how's it hanging bro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True it's a vascular disorder.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh @tyler.durden how's it hanging bro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm totally waiting for the day it stops working, I won't mind at all. It will free up so much effort and money. My shit is crazy, ready to go anytime like a teenager. I even wake up hard. I don't know what the fuck is wrong with me...


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm totally waiting for the day it stops working, I won't mind at all.


 Its 2020. Anything can happen


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I even wake up hard. I don't know what the fuck is wrong with me...


Absent a medical condition, we all do.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2020)

*Former Alabama Republican senator dies of Covid at age 78, and in his last words warns, 'We messed up'*








Former Alabama state senator dies of Covid, warns in his last words, 'We messed up'


"We let our guards down. Please tell everybody to be careful. This is real, and if you get diagnosed, get help immediately," former Sen. Larry Dixon said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Former Alabama Republican senator dies of Covid at age 78, and in his last words warns, 'We messed up'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this open up a seat for a Dem? How does this work???


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Does this open up a seat for a Dem? How does this work???


no, former isn’t sitting


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Does this open up a seat for a Dem? How does this work???


"FORMER" senator. Retired 10 years ago.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> "FORMER" senator. Retired 10 years ago.


Oh. I thought it was 'former' because he's dead


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh. I thought it was 'former' because he's dead


That makes him a former, former senator. A Canadian shouldn't have to explain your own system to you. Geez.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 7, 2020)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2020)

*Florida agents raid home of ousted COVID-19 data curator*




> Florida agents raid home of ousted COVID-19 data curator
> 
> 
> TALLAHASSEE, Fla. (AP) — Florida authorities investigating an alleged hack into the state’s emergency response system raided the home Monday of a woman fired earlier this year from her job as...
> ...


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> *Florida agents raid home of ousted COVID-19 data curator*


This WAS America


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Woman walks up to the front of my house when I was bringing the mail in. Has her kids with her, none of them has masks on and wants to hand me a flyer from the Baptist church. I told her no thanks and asked why she wasn't wearing a mask, from a safe distance. I got no answer. *I know there are references to a plague in the bible.*


What if god sent her to kill you?


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4759079
> 
> Hey, you guys remember the old days when one was comfortable with an 8 pack of toilet paper?
> 
> I wonder when those days will return???


Can I bum a roll? Remember using leaves in the woods? Uncle wiped his ass with poison oak one time


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Can I bum a roll? Remember using leaves in the woods? Uncle wiped his ass with poison oak one time


You do know they make a dry bag just the right size for tp


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You do know they make a dry bag just the right size for tp


Folgers Black Silk containers or any others are great for camping or toilet paper in the boat and double as a piss can if needed


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Folgers Black Silk containers or any others are great for camping or toilet paper in the boat and double as a piss can if needed


For years I called MJB coffee MJPee.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

Californeos, who else just got the emergency cell phone alert about Covid?
12:02 the phone screeches like an amber alert; it's our new lockdown order. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Californeos, who else just got the emergency cell phone alert about Covid?
> 12:02 the phone screeches like an amber alert; it's our new lockdown order. lol


Yup, which reminds me I need to turn those fuckers off, thanks.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Californeos, who else just got the emergency cell phone alert about Covid?
> 12:02 the phone screeches like an amber alert; it's our new lockdown order. lol


made Paulie growl with excessive klaxon

~edit~ I will utter the unutterable to the wardens of iOS.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

2 days late


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

“I hear we’re close to 15 percent. I’m hearing that, and that’s terrific,” Trump said of the percentage of Americans who have contracted COVID-19.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> “I hear we’re close to 15 percent. I’m hearing that, and that’s terrific,” Trump said of the percentage of Americans who have contracted COVID-19.


that right there deserves this


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 8, 2020)

The horse is out and been galloping down the road for months, but our moron premier has _finally_ closed the barn doors.

_The Alberta government will order the closure of all casinos and gyms, ban dine-in service at restaurants and bars, and impose a mandatory provincewide mask requirement under new restrictions aimed at curbing the province's soaring COVID-19 infection rates, a leaked internal government document obtained by CBC News shows.

The province will also ban all outdoor and indoor social gatherings, and impose mandatory work-from-home measures, the document says.
----------------
The document says the mandatory restrictions will be in place for at least four weeks. 
----------------
Retail businesses, as of Sunday, will be allowed to remain open but must reduce capacity to 15 per cent of the occupancy allowed under the fire code. Places of worship will face the same restriction. 

Other new measures taking effect at midnight Sunday include the closure of all:
_

_Restaurants, pubs, bars, lounges and cafes to in-person service. Only takeout, curbside pickup and delivery services will be permitted._
_Casinos, bingo halls, gaming entertainment centres, racing entertainment centres, horse tracks, raceways, bowling alleys, pool halls, legions and private clubs._
_Recreational facilities such as fitness centres, recreation centres, pools, spas, gyms, studios, camps, indoor rinks and arenas._
_Libraries, science centres, interpretive centres, museums, galleries, amusement parks and water parks._
_Businesses offering personal and wellness services such as hair salons, nail salons, tattoo parlours and massage businesses._
_ 
Funerals and wedding ceremonies will be limited to 10 people._




https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/covid-alberta-briefing-hinshaw-kenney-1.5832682


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2020)

Guiliani has, 'no temperature.' Not 'no fever'. No temperature. But somehow he's doing fine. I was under the impression everything had to register some sort of temp, shows what I know...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> “I hear we’re close to 15 percent. I’m hearing that, and that’s terrific,” Trump said of the percentage of Americans who have contracted COVID-19.


I wish we could take the Regeneron back


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4764237



Both graphs forgot liquor, which should be a full half of the second chart...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Guiliani has, 'no temperature.' Not 'no fever'. No temperature. But somehow he's doing fine. I was under the impression everything had to register some sort of temp, shows what I know...


The 'no temp.' is when he's in the coffin during daylight hours. 

He of course has a temp. when he flies out at night like any other bat. You'd think he'd have natural immunity.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 10, 2020)

We should be getting our vaccine jabs within the next few weeks hopefully in uk

Anyone needs some of my superman blood gimme a shout


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Both graphs forgot liquor, which should be a full half of the second chart...


My guess is it's lumped under groceries under new, politically correct, charts.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

VRBPAC December 10, 2020 Meeting Announcement


This is the CBER Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee December 10, 2020 Meeting Announcement.




www.fda.gov





The link to the livestream is on this page.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)

*Stealing to survive: More Americans are shoplifting food as aid runs out during the pandemic*








Stealing to survive: More Americans are shoplifting food as aid runs out during the pandemic


Early in the pandemic, Joo Park noticed a worrisome shift at the market he manages near...




www.chron.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)

*Biden To Have Entire WH East And West Wings Showered With Disinfectant Right After Trump Leaves*








Biden To Have Entire WH East And West Wings Showered With Disinfectant Right After Trump Leaves


President-elect Joe Biden and his transition team are reportedly already making plans to ensure that the White House, which has been plagued with a series of COVID-19 infections thanks to President…



talkingpointsmemo.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)

Canada has approved the pfizer vaccine. 

I was reading an article that was accusing wealthy nations of hording vaccine pre-orders. Canada was the worst with enough purchases to vaccinate everyone in the country five times over.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 10, 2020)

anti-vaxers have a questionable future




just saying


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Biden To Have Entire WH East And West Wings Showered With Disinfectant Right After Trump Leaves*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ought to be searched for listening devices also.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ought to be searched for listening devices also.



The real bitch is going to be cleaning the orange spray-tan and hair dye out of the tubs and sinks. Probably looks like oompa-loompas were slaughtered in those...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ought to be searched for listening devices also.


Lyistening dewices


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lyistening dewices
> 
> View attachment 4764989


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Biden To Have Entire WH East And West Wings Showered With Disinfectant Right After Trump Leaves*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


Recommended ordnance


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The real bitch is going to be cleaning the orange spray-tan and hair dye out of the tubs and sinks. *Probably looks like oompa-loompas were slaughtered in those...*


Where do you think he gets that particular shade of orange?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Where do you think he gets that particular shade of orange?


Science provides the answer


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 10, 2020)

I heard covid19 patent expired last year 






YOu can patent a virus but it stops other vaccine companies trying to create an anti virus for a pandemic if one happens unless they pay for the patent ..... its frowned upon apparently which makes sense.







stranger things have happened .... hitler, trump, oprah winfrey style shows, the list goes on


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Where do you think he gets that particular shade of orange?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4765019


I was for pumpkin....but that works


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

FDA has approved the EUA for Pfizer/BioNTech Coronavirus vaccine.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> FDA has approved the EUA for Pfizer/BioNTech Coronavirus vaccine.


Not the best personal news for those of us with significant allergies.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Not the best personal news for those of us with significant allergies.


I have a history of both anaphylactic and anaphylactoid reactions. I share your pain. Hopefully Moderna (doubtful) or an rDNA vaccine will have lower reactivity but I kind of doubt it unless you reduce efficacy. I'm not surprised that a vaccine at 95% effectivity would carry reactivity issues considering the cytokine storm this virus creates. So I plan to eat my weight in Benadryl, carry both of my epi pens and offer my arm to the first vaccine offered me. 

This has been such a fucked up response we are going to be forced to vaccinate our way out of this mess or we will see 2 million deaths.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a history of both anaphylactic and anaphylactoid reactions. I share your pain. Hopefully Moderna (doubtful) or an rDNA vaccine will have lower reactivity but I kind of doubt it unless you reduce efficacy. I'm not surprised that a vaccine at 95% effectivity would carry reactivity issues considering the cytokine storm this virus creates. So I plan to eat my weight in Benadryl, carry both of my epi pens and offer my arm to the first vaccine offered me.
> 
> This has been such a fucked up response we are going to be forced to vaccinate our way out of this mess or we will see 2 million deaths.


You’re my girl. I’m with ya. I’ll take it. Fuck it. Can’t be any worse than what I’ve already got right?

I meant to tell you. Some places here are handing out n95s if you don’t have a mask. That’s a step up at least.

This is my kind of guy








Man walks 450km after lockdown row with wife - BBC News


Italian media dub him "Forrest Gump", after a movie hero who ran across the US.




www.bbc.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’re my girl. I’m with ya. I’ll take it. Fuck it. Can’t be any worse than what I’ve already got right?
> 
> I meant to tell you. Some places here are handing out n95s if you don’t have a mask. That’s a step up at least.
> 
> ...



His wife must be a real cunt


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> His wife must be a real cunt


I thought the same thing. If I took off walking I’d have call the mrs to come get me and she happily would.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> His wife must be a real cunt


Sounds like Bologna to me........


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> His wife must be a real cunt


I'm guessing he forgot where he was going. Sort of like leaving the room to get something and forgetting what you went to get but moreso.

(Seriously he was wandering aimlessly in the cold and his wife reported him missing, he has some type of organic brain syndrome, poor guy)


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm guessing he forgot where he was going. Sort of like leaving the room to get something and forgetting what you went to get but moreso.
> 
> (Seriously he was wandering aimlessly in the cold and his wife reported him missing, he has some type of organic brain syndrome, poor guy)


That and no food or drink and tired in the cold. Your mind is the first thing to go and bad decisions start to happen.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 11, 2020)

Devin Nunes is now the 37th member of Congress and 28th Republican to test positive. *76% of Covid-19 cases in Congress are from Republicans.*


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Devin Nunes is now the 37th member of Congress and 28th Republican to test positive. *76% of Covid-19 cases in Congress are from Republicans.*


Any comment from *Devin Nunes' cow*?


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Any comment from *Devin Nunes' cow*?


I've never seen his wife.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've never seen his wife.


darnit you beat me too it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Any comment from *Devin Nunes' cow*?


It’s got COVID mooooo


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> His wife must be a real cunt


No, just Italian. My god, have any of you never seen an angry Italian woman?
I would run, not walk. It's not like you're gonna miss a meal.
She probably had the whole matriarchy over at the time.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2020)

My second pass with Covid, extremely light symptoms passed but the Covid Cough came after a week.
Finally cleared that cough, its a delayed symptom of tissue damage to lungs and throat. God knows what it does to your veins.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> I heard covid19 patent expired last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds good with a Russian accent. I hope they treat you humanely in Olgino. The shackle goddamnwell better be hypoallergenic.


DCcan said:


> No, just Italian. My god, have any of you never seen an angry Italian woman.
> I would run, not walk. It's not like you're gonna miss a meal.
> She probably had the whole matriarchy over at the time.


I would have liked to see an angry nonna face off against an agitated abuelita in Celebrity Deathmatch.

The Catholic Church scored a masterstroke when it found a way to organize post menopausal women into the footsoldiers of social mores.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would have liked to see an angry nonna face off against an agitated abuelita in Celebrity Deathmatch.
> 
> View attachment 4765983


Oh shit that would be great!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would have liked to see an angry nonna face off against an agitated abuelita in Celebrity Deathmatch.
> 
> The Catholic Church scored a masterstroke when it found a way to organize post menopausal women into the footsoldiers of social mores.


Smirking on the sidelines will get them all to turn on you.
I think that's a rule I broke.
Just run....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Smirking on the sidelines will get them all to turn on you.
> I think that's a rule I broke.
> Just run....


Ruler, knuckles


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ruler, knuckles


fuckow

fuck


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> fuckow
> 
> fuck


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> fuckow
> 
> fuck


I can still feel it too. Lol

Catholics and their sticks and ancient curses.
A Maronite priest just shook one at me last year and muttered in Aramaic.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I can still feel it too. Lol
> 
> Catholics and their sticks and ancient curses.
> A Maronite priest just shook one at me last year and muttered in Aramaic.


And I’ll wager a chill fled up your spine responding to the old magic.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And I’ll wager a chill fled up your spine responding to the old magic.


It was weird to see, thats for sure... Aramaic was new.
I think I did wait a second, now that you mentioned it.

He has a bit of PTSD, seeing how his village was burned down, most of his family was executed, then tortured for a while.
That's probably the better part of his story. Lebanon was a bloodbath, to him it's Armageddon and End of Days.
He takes the 4th century approach to religion, apostates are to be put to death or return to the Church.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> It was weird to see, thats for sure... Aramaic was new.
> I think I did wait a second, now that you mentioned it.
> 
> He has a bit of PTSD, seeing how his village was burned down, most of his family was executed, then tortured for a while.
> ...


Such a shame. We now have safe and effective oral medications for apostate issues.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Such a shame. We now have safe and effective oral medications for apostate issues.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Such a shame. We now have safe and effective oral medications for apostate issues.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> *No, just Italian. My god, have any of you never seen an angry Italian woman?*
> I would run, not walk. It's not like you're gonna miss a meal.
> She probably had the whole matriarchy over at the time.


I dated a bunch of 'em. Out of their goddamn minds, but oh so good in the sack. Isn't that always the case???


----------



## DCcan (Dec 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4766049


That's my I need coffee face, not another baptism!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4766077


As a kid I thought he was the abdominal snowman


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a kid I thought he was the abdominal snowman


Me too! I’m still not sure he’s not.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> That's my I need coffee face, not another baptism!


Oh I thought it said prostrate. Ooooops
































vagina not Catholic


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

The CDC states that we can expect DAILY death tolls rivaling 9/11 or Pearl Harbor EVERY DAY FOR THE NEXT 60-90 DAYS. Holy fuck...


I forwarded to that segment -


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

My brother posted pictures on FB of my family all close together at Thanksgiving with no masks (I, of course, did not attend). Several of them have underlying health conditions. They are expecting me to come to xmas. I love you guys, but fuck you and good luck...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The CDC states that we can expect DAILY death tolls rivaling 9/11 or Pearl Harbor EVERY DAY FOR THE NEXT 60-90 DAYS. Holy fuck...
> 
> 
> I forwarded to that segment -


If people get together for Christmas and New Years it could be much worse.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My brother posted pictures on FB of my family all close together at Thanksgiving with no masks (I, of course, did not attend). Several of them have underlying health conditions. They are expecting me to come to xmas. I love you guys, but fuck you and good luck...


It is always darkest before the dawn yet some people seem to feel compelled to lemming themselves off a cliff when the cavalry is close enough to hear. Human nature can be a sad thing.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My brother posted pictures on FB of my family all close together at Thanksgiving with no masks (I, of course, did not attend). Several of them have underlying health conditions. They are expecting me to come to xmas. I love you guys, but fuck you and good luck...


Yeah it's getting rough with my parents. They're in Florida and just don't get it/believe it. They're both early 70's with a range of health issues. My mom is overweight, high blood pressure etc. My dad asthma/lung cancer survivor. They're like the poster demographic of who is susceptible and my mom's just like, "I believe in my immune system " Well I don't think it believes in you. I just saw my mom comment on a post on FB from some crazy right winger about how we won't come see her because I dont think she's taking it seriously enough. The other night she was all crying like "what happens if I die from something else, waiting for you to come see me?" And I'm like well if I do come see you the likelihood of that happening increases tenfold. My sister and her family have been estranged from the rest of us for about 6 years now. So my daughter is basically the only grandchild. And I know it's hard not seeing her for a year+ but I aint trying to kill my parents and give my kid as of yet unknown long term health challenges. It's like the whole thing with chickenpox. I think I was the last generation pre-vaccine and it was like "here come over and get it done with, it's nothing to worry about it's just an itchy rash". Then 40 years later it's like "hey remember that itchy rash we told you not to worry about? Well now it's called shingles and it gives you some pretty debilitating nerve pains". My wife can attest to that unfortunately. And then there's the whole thing of the kid being home all day and my wife and her being at each other's throats. I think the kid is doing fine with the virtual learning, she's pretty smart. The no other kids social interaction isn't as big a deal as people make it out to be , I think. But staring at an iPad for 8 hours a day has got to be not healthy, I would think. It's tough over here in the neo household sometimes. I love you guys.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah it's getting rough with my parents. They're in Florida and just don't get it/believe it. They're both early 70's with a range of health issues. My mom is overweight, high blood pressure etc. My dad asthma/lung cancer survivor. They're like the poster demographic of who is susceptible and my mom's just like, "I believe in my immune system " Well I don't think it believes in you. I just saw my mom comment on a post on FB from some crazy right winger about how we won't come see her because I dont think she's taking it seriously enough. The other night she was all crying like "what happens if I die from something else, waiting for you to come see me?" And I'm like well if I do come see you the likelihood of that happening increases tenfold. My sister and her family have been estranged from the rest of us for about 6 years now. So my daughter is basically the only grandchild. And I know it's hard not seeing her for a year+ but I aint trying to kill my parents and give my kid as of yet unknown long term health challenges. It's like the whole thing with chickenpox. I think I was the last generation pre-vaccine and it was like "here come over and get it done with, it's nothing to worry about it's just an itchy rash". Then 40 years later it's like "hey remember that itchy rash we told you not to worry about? Well now it's called shingles and it gives you some pretty debilitating nerve pains". My wife can attest to that unfortunately. And then there's the whole thing of the kid being home all day and my wife and her being at each other's throats. I think the kid is doing fine with the virtual learning, she's pretty smart. The no other kids social interaction isn't as big a deal as people make it out to be , I think. But staring at an iPad for 8 hours a day has got to be not healthy, I would think. It's tough over here in the neo household sometimes. I love you guys.


You're a good son a great husband and an even better father, you'll get through this my friend! Penis. JUst so you know my admiration comes with a reach around.
Stay safe bud.

SH420


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 12, 2020)

Estranging myself was a good thing for me pre-pandemic. In the last year, it has become one of the best choices I ever made. 

Since I am the only person who has me as a number one priority, I can make all my choices based on that with no guilt. Once I am safe, I do my best to not endanger anyone else. 

When someone tries to use guilt or any other form of manipulation to compel me into acting against my own best interests, I see it and resent it. That resentment makes it even easier for me to tell the manipulator where to go and to resist future bullshit. The motives of the manipulator are irrelevant. "We love you and want to see you" does not make endangering me the slightest bit more acceptable.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah it's getting rough with my parents. They're in Florida and just don't get it/believe it. They're both early 70's with a range of health issues. My mom is overweight, high blood pressure etc. My dad asthma/lung cancer survivor. They're like the poster demographic of who is susceptible and my mom's just like, "I believe in my immune system " Well I don't think it believes in you. I just saw my mom comment on a post on FB from some crazy right winger about how we won't come see her because I dont think she's taking it seriously enough. The other night she was all crying like "what happens if I die from something else, waiting for you to come see me?" And I'm like well if I do come see you the likelihood of that happening increases tenfold. My sister and her family have been estranged from the rest of us for about 6 years now. So my daughter is basically the only grandchild. And I know it's hard not seeing her for a year+ but I aint trying to kill my parents and give my kid as of yet unknown long term health challenges. It's like the whole thing with chickenpox. I think I was the last generation pre-vaccine and it was like "here come over and get it done with, it's nothing to worry about it's just an itchy rash". Then 40 years later it's like "hey remember that itchy rash we told you not to worry about? Well now it's called shingles and it gives you some pretty debilitating nerve pains". My wife can attest to that unfortunately. And then there's the whole thing of the kid being home all day and my wife and her being at each other's throats. I think the kid is doing fine with the virtual learning, she's pretty smart. The no other kids social interaction isn't as big a deal as people make it out to be , I think. But staring at an iPad for 8 hours a day has got to be not healthy, I would think. It's tough over here in the neo household sometimes. I love you guys.


@neosapien almost sounds like I could have posted that......

It's real.......tell them about how my mom dad and brother had it....dad went into the hospital with a blood oxygen level of 23! That was 3 weeks ago......he's not in icu anymore and might get out this week. They all believed in it and work at a hospital and have been working 12hr days 7 days a week since this shit started. They see it every day.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah it's getting rough with my parents. They're in Florida and just don't get it/believe it. They're both early 70's with a range of health issues. My mom is overweight, high blood pressure etc. My dad asthma/lung cancer survivor. They're like the poster demographic of who is susceptible and my mom's just like, "I believe in my immune system " Well I don't think it believes in you. I just saw my mom comment on a post on FB from some crazy right winger about how we won't come see her because I dont think she's taking it seriously enough. The other night she was all crying like "what happens if I die from something else, waiting for you to come see me?" And I'm like well if I do come see you the likelihood of that happening increases tenfold. My sister and her family have been estranged from the rest of us for about 6 years now. So my daughter is basically the only grandchild. And I know it's hard not seeing her for a year+ but I aint trying to kill my parents and give my kid as of yet unknown long term health challenges. It's like the whole thing with chickenpox. I think I was the last generation pre-vaccine and it was like "here come over and get it done with, it's nothing to worry about it's just an itchy rash". Then 40 years later it's like "hey remember that itchy rash we told you not to worry about? Well now it's called shingles and it gives you some pretty debilitating nerve pains". My wife can attest to that unfortunately. And then there's the whole thing of the kid being home all day and my wife and her being at each other's throats. I think the kid is doing fine with the virtual learning, she's pretty smart. The no other kids social interaction isn't as big a deal as people make it out to be , I think. But staring at an iPad for 8 hours a day has got to be not healthy, I would think. It's tough over here in the neo household sometimes. I love you guys.


I'm on the other side of it in a way, however I know that my, and especially my wife's medical conditions require us to not see our grandkids. We miss them greatly but we know there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If people get together for Christmas and New Years it could be much worse.


Oh, they will. I hope they are figuring that into these projected numbers...



curious2garden said:


> It is always darkest before the dawn yet some people seem to feel compelled to lemming themselves off a cliff when the cavalry is close enough to hear. Human nature can be a sad thing.


That's just it. These family members hear the cavalry and believe it is the gov't coming to harm them (apparently with a dangerous, untested vaccine filled with fetal tissue and dangerous substances), control them and take away all their rights. Pre-pandemic, I was glad that their lack of critical thinking skills and poor logic had little consequence, because science and technology are advanced enough to take care of them regardless. But this pandemic is taking away those safety nets, and there is no hiding from those consequences...


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 12, 2020)

The Army have been doing tests for people here, if you have no symptoms, I got a test today.negative, I kind of understand the conspiracy theorists though, this is a fantastic opportunity.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> The Army have been doing tests for people here, if you have no symptoms, I got a test today.negative, I kind of understand the conspiracy theorists though, this is a fantastic opportunity.


Yeah what test?


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah what test?


Haven't the paperwork it's here somewhere, to test was to see if you were infected with COVID 19, swab in tonsils then up nose, then you pass it through hole in front with ya name etc. ( UK btw)


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, they will. I hope they are figuring that into these projected numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it. These family members hear the cavalry and believe it is the gov't coming to harm them (apparently with a dangerous, untested vaccine filled with fetal tissue and dangerous substances), control them and take away all their rights. Pre-pandemic, I was glad that their lack of critical thinking skills and poor logic had little consequence, because science and technology are advanced enough to take care of them regardless. But this pandemic is taking away those safety nets, and there is no hiding from those consequences...


Yeah my dad is pushing for a get together for Christmas...He has been going to the bars daily like normal, and he's 84 and has COPD, and my younger bro also does zero to protect himself. They both think it's a farce....and my father belongs to Mensa so he's not stupid, but no common sense sometimes! I'm NOT hosting them this year. Plus all they do is eat and run anyways, so why bother.

I remember a few years ago I took them out to eat and dad cancelled at the last second ( we were about to enter the restaurant) because he wanted to go eat with a prostitute instead of his family...and he did. Maybe she's available this year!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @neosapien almost sounds like I could have posted that......
> 
> It's real.......tell them about how my mom dad and brother had it....dad went into the hospital with a blood oxygen level of 23! That was 3 weeks ago......he's not in icu anymore and might get out this week. They all believed in it and work at a hospital and have been working 12hr days 7 days a week since this shit started. They see it every day.


Glad your Dad is doing better.
Chin up, we'll get through this.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Glad your Dad is doing better.
> Chin up, we'll get through this.


Thanks bud. I talked with him just after I posted that and he sounds good.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 12, 2020)

While covid is mainly a respiratory disease, it is largely spread by assholes.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2020)

*Covid-19 is now responsible for six of the ten deadliest days in U.S. history, including two days this past week*








Covid-19 is now responsible for six of the ten deadliest days in U.S. history, including two days this past week


But here's a scene we've all been waiting for: Trucks carrying Pfizer's newly authorized vaccine began rolling out this morning.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2020)

Trump says he halted plan to immediately vaccinate White House staffers


President Donald Trump has asked White House staffers to receive the coronavirus vaccine "somewhat later in the program, unless specifically necessary," he tweeted Sunday night after it surfaced that high-ranking administration officials were set to receive some of the first doses in the US.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> While covid is mainly a respiratory disease, it is largely spread by assholes.











COVID-19 is, in the end, an endothelial disease


Abstract. The vascular endothelium provides the crucial interface between the blood compartment and tissues, and displays a series of remarkable properties that




academic.oup.com


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 14, 2020)

not good or bullshit ?


*'New variant' of coronavirus identified in England*










'New variant' of coronavirus identified in England


The new strain may be growing faster in some parts of the country, Health Secretary tells MPs.



www.bbc.co.uk





*"A new variant of coronavirus has been found which is growing faster in some parts of England, MPs have been told.*
Health Secretary Matt Hancock said at least 60 different local authorities had recorded Covid infections caused by the new variant.
He said the World Health Organization had been notified and UK scientists were doing detailed studies.
He said there was "nothing to suggest" it caused worse disease or that vaccines would no longer work."


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> not good or bullshit ?
> 
> 
> *'New variant' of coronavirus identified in England*
> ...


Viruses are expected to mutate. That was one worry if they were developing a vector vaccine is that the vaccine wouldn't work on the new mutations. Further the larger the pool of virus we allowed out there the quicker a significant mutation could occur and we would have to start over with a new vaccine or have several.

However the mRNA vaccine was a game changer as it is keyed off the spike protein in the corona of the coronavirus. I even expect some cross immunity to the common cold. I think we'll be fine. However I would not take any vector vaccine and I'd hold out for an mRNA.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Viruses are expected to mutate. That was one worry if they were developing a vector vaccine is that the vaccine wouldn't work on the new mutations. Further the larger the pool of virus we allowed out there the quicker a significant mutation could occur and we would have to start over with a new vaccine or have several.
> 
> However the mRNA vaccine was a game changer as it is keyed off the spike protein in the corona of the coronavirus. I even expect some cross immunity to the common cold. I think we'll be fine. However I would not take any vector vaccine and I'd hold out for an mRNA.


I read that the vaccine is going to boost our immune system up so it creates new anti-bodys when a virus mutates or changes, if this the game changer you mean ?

If so we'll never be able to call in sick for work again right ?


tell me this ain't true


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> I read that the vaccine is going to boost our immune system up *so it creates new anti-bodys when a virus mutates or changes*, if this the game changer you mean ?
> 
> If so we'll never be able to call in sick for work again right ?
> 
> ...


Nope, not true


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, not true


ok that's not good


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Haven't the paperwork it's here somewhere, to test was to see if you were infected with COVID 19, swab in tonsils then up nose, then you pass it through hole in front with ya name etc. ( UK btw)


*Rapid Antibody Test Now Available in All States*
Kroger Health’s Rapid Antibody Test can provide critical information about past infection to patients who believe they may have previously been exposed to the coronavirus but were unable to access testing at the time of their potential infection.

This service is now available at Kroger’s Family of Pharmacies in all states

*What You Need to Know Before Scheduling:*
*Eligibility:*
_Individuals_ who believe they may have already been infected with COVID-19 and are not currently experiencing symptoms are eligible for the test. Antibody Testing is currently available at Kroger’s Family of Pharmacies in all states.

*Cost:*
The tests, which are supplied by Whitmire Medical, are available to our customers for $25.

*Schedule:*
Click here to schedule an appointment.

*Results:*
Testing involves a blood-based fingerstick test and results are available within 15 minutes.



https://www.fredmeyer.com/health/pharmacy/covid-care


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 14, 2020)

xtsho said:


> *Rapid Antibody Test Now Available in All States*
> Kroger Health’s Rapid Antibody Test can provide critical information about past infection to patients who believe they may have previously been exposed to the coronavirus but were unable to access testing at the time of their potential infection.
> 
> This service is now available at Kroger’s Family of Pharmacies in all states
> ...


The army did mine free.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 14, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4768343


https://www.livegore.com/1337/two-girls-one-cup 


do not google 2 girls 1 cup, your eyes will burn forever .... spoiler, poop eating


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> The army did mine free.


There's no way The US Army can afford to do tests for free. The United States defense budget that just passed in Congress is only $740 billion. That's just a mere 37% of world military spending or equal to the next 7 largest militaries. They need the money to build more tanks to go along with the thousands already sitting and collecting dust.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 14, 2020)

xtsho said:


> There's no way The US Army can afford to do tests for free. The United States defense budget that just passed in Congress is only $740 billion. That's just a mere 37% of world military spending or equal to the next 7 largest militaries. They need the money to build more tanks to go along with the thousands already sitting and collecting dust.


Silly boy or girl, they aren't collecting dust, they have been transferred to your local police department for crowd control. Complete with non-lethal white phosphorous and armor piercing rounds.

That has created a gap in readiness. We need more, and more, and more!


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Silly boy or girl, they aren't collecting dust, they have been transferred to your local police department for crowd control. Complete with non-lethal white phosphorous and armor piercing rounds.
> 
> That has created a gap in readiness. We need more, and more, and more!


They don't use M1 Abrams tanks for crowd control.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2020)

xtsho said:


> They don't use M1 Abrams tanks for crowd control.


Because Rayathon has interest in Oshkosh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2020)

B'Gosh


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> B'Gosh


Play-O-Alls


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

To our military dissenters I say that the way wars are fought is undergoing a massive paradigm shift as we transition to remotely-piloted and full-autonomous weapons.

Now let’s strip these weapons of development and deployment expenditures, which freezes us technologically in a place that our spendier rivals, currently China and Russia, could treat the USA as roughly as Germany treated Poland.

My question to you is: how many lives in the inevitable global war (now featuring autonomous, hypersonic weapons!) lost is still less value than the coupla trillion dollars that tactic saved? A firm number please, as you’ve already implied that there is a calculus of money/death.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> To our military dissenters I say that the way wars are fought is undergoing a massive paradigm shift as we transition to remotely-piloted and full-autonomous weapons.
> 
> Now let’s strip these weapons of development and deployment expenditures, which freezes us technologically in a place that our spendier rivals, currently China and Russia, could treat the USA as roughly as Germany treated Poland.
> 
> My question to you is: how many lives in the inevitable global war (now featuring autonomous, hypersonic weapons!) lost is still less value than the coupla trillion dollars that tactic saved? A firm number please, as you’ve already implied that there is a calculus of money/death.


We are doing this wrong. We need huge battle bot wars fought on the surface of the moon that we watch via HD feeds in real time. There are X matches per year anyone that can get their battle bots to the moon can participate and winner gets a special flag, gets some meaningless treaty and leads the UN for the year. Every year we go to war, with our battle bots, talk smack and continue peaceful coexistence.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We are doing this wrong. We need huge battle bot wars fought on the surface of the moon that we watch via HD feeds in real time. There are X matches per year anyone that can get their battle bots to the moon can participate and winner gets a special flag, gets some meaningless treaty and leads the UN for the year. Every year we go to war, with our battle bots, talk smack and continue peaceful coexistence.


(Waves pennant) go Mongols!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> (Waves pennant) go Mongols!


You're too easy, you want them to buy your support!


----------



## greg nr (Dec 14, 2020)

wasn't this a lost in space episode where dr smith somehow ended up in the turret of a whole world defense system like some kind of video game?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You're too easy, you want them to buy your support!


It’s a plan B. If the Mongols don’t win on the moon, shit could get personal again.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> wasn't this a lost in space episode where dr smith somehow ended up in the turret of a whole world defense system like some kind of video game?


He actually ended up in a Tourette, and that episode was never aired.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> https://www.livegore.com/1337/two-girls-one-cup
> 
> 
> do not google 2 girls 1 cup, your eyes will burn forever .... spoiler, poop eating


*for a more festive time, eat corn and peanuts!*


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

srh88 said:


> *for a more festive time, eat corn and peanuts!*



Chunky or smooth, it's just personal preference...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

This is a clip of the authoritarian enforcement of corona health guidelines around the world. Americans are such pussies...


----------



## greg nr (Dec 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> He actually ended up in a Tourette, and that episode was never aired.


Link? that would be fun to watch..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Link? that would be fun to watch..


No. There was a Touretter “comedy” vid around here recently, and I found it not at all funny. Read Oliver Sacks on Tourette’s.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Chunky or smooth, it's just personal preference...


Didn't she become mistress chunky from the chamber of pain?

Don't ask me how I know. Please. Don't ask.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Didn't she become mistress chunky from the chamber of pain?
> 
> Don't ask me how I know. Please. Don't ask.


I am lost in those references, so I won't ask


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No. There was a Touretter “comedy” vid around here recently, and I found it not at all funny. Read Oliver Sacks on Tourette’s.


My gf and I used to go out to eat breakfast when I visited her each weekend in Iowa. A lot of the times this large group of people afflicted with Tourette's (and assorted other challenging conditions) would come in and dine while we were there. They had one or two moderators/councelors/group leaders with them to attempt to keep things reined in. We felt really bad watching them struggle with their conditions, but every once in a while one of them would shout an unbelievably inappropriate word or phrase. We tried our best, but sometimes we would just lose it and burst out laughing. We would feel bad about it afterward, but we quoted some of those phrases to each other for years. They were priceless...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My gf and I used to go out to eat breakfast when I visited her each weekend in Iowa. A lot of the times this large group of people afflicted with Tourette's (and assorted other challenging conditions) would come in and dine while we were there. They had one or two moderators/councelors/group leaders with them to attempt to keep things reined in. We felt really bad watching them struggle with their conditions, but every once in a while one of them would shout an unbelievably inappropriate word or phrase. We tried our best, but sometimes we would just lose it and burst out laughing. *We would feel bad about it afterward, but we quoted some of those phrases to each other for years. They were priceless...*


Welcome to Medicine


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

300,000


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


> There's no way The US Army can afford to do tests for free. The United States defense budget that just passed in Congress is only $740 billion. That's just a mere 37% of world military spending or equal to the next 7 largest militaries. They need the money to build more tanks to go along with the thousands already sitting and collecting dust.


It was the UK army, I did mention this in a previous post.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 300,000


Cruel, stupid and incompetent governance by trump and asshole Republicans is responsible for this extreme toll.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> asshole Republicans is responsible


Asshole Republicans have been around long before Trump.

I don't know how, but you guys need to figure out a way to unify your people.

Everything you do is designed to divide. Your parties fight among themselves to nominate candidates, using lies and divisive tactics. Then the parties fight against each other, but with even less decorum and decency and truth.
You don't have drug issues or immigration issues or media credibility issues. Instead, EVERYTHING is a WAR. War on terror, war on drugs, war on poverty, war on illegal immigration and on and on and on until everyone is at war with everything and everyone.

Not everything can or should be solved with war.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2020)

Right wing talk radio and sites spew radical conspiracy crap and White and especially rural males pick up the insanity. The most privileged group in the country feels most aggrieved and even persecuted.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Right wing talk radio and sites spew radical conspiracy crap and White and especially rural males pick up the insanity. The most privileged group in the country feels most aggrieved and even persecuted.


Agreed. But how does this get fixed?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Agreed. But how does this get fixed?


Hopeful, but not sure things will not get worse, never thought I would see American state capitals invaded by armed citizens. That was an act of terror. Bad conservative laws on broadcast ownership and constant near fascist propaganda have had a gross effect on our society.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2020)

And psycho Evangelical TV Prophets.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> not sure things will not get worse


_Donald Trump is now a history-making loser.

His doomed crusade to overturn the U.S. election result crossed a milestone following electoral college meetings Monday that formally selected Joe Biden as the next president.

Not in a century and a half, since the post-Civil War era, has a defeated presidential candidate continued to challenge the results past those electoral college meetings.

That's where Trump now finds himself. He has persisted in peddling the idea he can still win even after losing Monday in the formal electoral votes.

He not only denied the electoral college reality in a flurry of defiant tweets: Trump's campaign also convinced groups of Republicans to organize their own parallel meetings in various swing states and declare him the winner._
----------------------
_At least four people were stabbed and one was shot last weekend during election-related street confrontations between opponents and supporters of the president in Washington, D.C., and Washington State.

Security concerns prompted authorities to take unusual precautions to protect members of the electoral college._

Look, the unification has begun. Great things are sure to follow.  Be safe down there.




https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/us-trump-biden-electoral-college-politics-1.5841460


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 15, 2020)

San Diego strip club stays open while fighting California's stay-home order


A San Diego strip club is staying open while fighting a legal battle against California's stay-at-home order.




abc7.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

grrrrr neighbor just called to tell us he and his wife have COVID-19. Same neighbor who has been over helping us with the well situation.

We use their commercial ice machine.

Now they’re quarantined over there after they’ve been over here.

GO AWAY 2020!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> grrrrr neighbor just called to tell us he and his wife have COVID-19. Same neighbor who has been over helping us with the well situation.
> 
> We use their commercial ice machine.
> 
> ...


Recently? Should you get tested?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

2,300 cases reported today.  We were at 1,500 cases per day when the lockdown started. Pretty much zero chance that it will be lifted next week.  They close all non essential business' but not in-person schools and wonder why cases keep going up. Dummies.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Recently? Should you get tested?


I reckon we should.

He’s been around since Saturday. Around Barbie mainly, but you know how that goes. Barbie is a diabetic also along with the new blood issue.

The wife got it from her grown daughter making Christmas cookies.

Why are people out screwing around?

Especially in Florida. Desantis wants us dead. Bring in new money.

Neighbors voted for drump. Hmmm mmmm


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

She just sat here a few hours ago saying she’s never been so tired.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm sorry that sucks so much.  Was Barbie wearing a mask when he was over?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sorry that sucks so much.  Was Barbie wearing a mask when he was over?


Yes, thankfully


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I reckon we should.
> 
> He’s been around since Saturday. Around Barbie mainly, but you know how that goes. Barbie is a diabetic also along with the new blood issue.
> 
> ...


Get a PCR test none of that rapid test crap.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> She just sat here a few hours ago saying she’s never been so tired.


That is usually the most tell tale sign. My second wife (son's mom) caught covid 2 weeks ago and uttered that exact phrase - "God, I've never been SO tired." Best of luck, sister...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2020)

*Los Angeles Covid-19 Update: Ambulances Waiting 4 Hours To Offload Patients As County-Run Hospitals Have Just 56 Adult ICU Beds Left, Orange County Has None*








Los Angeles Covid-19 Update: Ambulances Waiting 4 Hours To Offload Patients As County-Run Hospitals Have Just 56 Adult ICU Beds Left, Orange County Has None


As the first dose of Covid-19 vaccine was delivered at a Los Angeles-area hospital, the county’s hospital and ICU capacity dropped to alarming lows. According to Dr. Christina Ghaly, director…




deadline.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2020)

*California orders 5,000 body bags, refrigerated trucks on standby as COVID surges*








 California orders 5,000 body bags, refrigerated trucks on standby as COVID surges


California ordered 5,000 more body bags and has dozens of refrigerated trucks on standby as the state experiences its "most intense" COVID-19 surge to date.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2020)

From Facebook:
I had a very dressed lawyer looking lady go off on fellow customer in my dispensary. He didn't have his nose in the mask, "you let your dick hang out like that in your pants asshole?". Everyone laughed so hard he left.


----------



## Kushash (Dec 17, 2020)

NFL will invite COVID-19 frontline workers to Super Bowl if vaccinated (usatoday.com)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2020)

Six coronavirus deaths in one day in San Luis Obispo County


San Luis Obispo County reported Tuesday that six community members died overnight from the coronavirus, bringing the total number of deaths in the county




calcoastnews.com





Surge from Thanksgiving


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2020)

*8 nuns die of COVID-19 in last week at Wisconsin convent*

ELM GROVE, Wis. (AP) — Eight nuns living at a retirement home for sisters in suburban Milwaukee died of COVID-19 complications in the last week — including four who passed away on the same day — a grim reminder of how quickly the virus can spread in congregate living situations, even when precautions are taken. 








8 nuns die of COVID-19 in last week at Wisconsin convent


ELM GROVE, Wis. (AP) — Eight nuns living at a retirement home for sisters in suburban Milwaukee died of COVID-19 complications in the last week — including four who passed away on the same day — a grim reminder of how quickly the virus can spread in congregate living situations, even when...




apnews.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 17, 2020)

France's Emmanuel Macron tests positive for Covid-19, sending other European leaders into quarantine | CNN


French President Emmanuel Macron has a "fever" and is "tired [and] coughing" after testing positive for Covid-19 on Thursday, according to an Élysée spokesperson.




www.cnn.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 17, 2020)

LA Mayor Eric Garcetti’s 9-year-old daughter tests positive for COVID-19


Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti on Thursday said his 9-year-old daughter Maya had tested positive for the coronavirus. “My daughter Maya turned 9 this weekend, wasn’t feeling very well,” Garcetti s…




nypost.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2020)

*3,500 Americans died in one day. The President didn't mention it.*








3,500 Americans died in one day. The President didn't mention it. | CNN Politics


Inoculations are happening, but more than 3,500 new Covid deaths were reported in the US on Wednesday, a single-day record.




www.cnn.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 17, 2020)

Biden adviser Cedric Richmond tests positive for coronavirus - The Boston Globe


One of President-elect Joe Biden’s closest advisers tested positive for the coronavirus on Thursday, according to his transition team.




www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2020)

*CA COVID update: ICU capacity drops to 0% in Southern California as state reports 379 new deaths, shattering record*
In Los Angeles County alone, about two people are dying every hour on average from the coronavirus.








CA COVID update: ICU capacity drops to 0% in Southern California as state reports 379 new deaths, shattering record


The ICU capacity in the 11-county Southern California region has dropped to 0% amid a dramatic surge in coronavirus cases, officials said.




abc7.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2020)

*1 in 5 prisoners in the US has had COVID-19, 1,700 have died*








1 in 5 prisoners in the US has had COVID-19, 1,700 have died


One in every five state and federal prisoners in the United States has tested positive for the coronavirus, a rate more than four times as high as the general population




abcnews.go.com


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *1 in 5 prisoners in the US has had COVID-19, 1,700 have died*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your greenhouse pics are much more uplifting  hey jj, I'm going to be buying myself a press for xmas, did you lose any control when you started using your compressor? I see you like lowtemp plates which I'm going to go with, but on the website FAQ they mentioned more control pressing by hand. Any thoughts?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Your greenhouse pics are much more uplifting  hey jj, I'm going to be buying myself a press for xmas, did you lose any control when you started using your compressor? I see you like lowtemp plates which I'm going to go with, but on the website FAQ they mentioned more control pressing by hand. Any thoughts?


Thanks, if your not doing a lot, hand works good. But after 1000 pumps you will appreciate the air jack. even by hand I would jack it down to full pressure anyway. You can get a pretty good feel for the air jack after a few presses as you can hear the sound of the jack change as it builds pressure. To me the compressor and air jack are must haves. The low temp plates work extremely well. Best of luck let me know if you have any more questions..


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2020)

*Is There Nothing About This Pandemic That These Clowns Won't F*ck Up?*
Pfizer says it has plenty of vaccine doses, but the Trump administration* isn't getting them distributed. 








Is There Nothing About This Pandemic That These Clowns Won't F*ck Up?


Pfizer says it has plenty of vaccine doses, but the Trump administration* isn't getting them distributed.




www.esquire.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2020)

*Pfizer said it had millions of doses of vaccine sitting in a warehouse because the federal government hadn't told it where to send them*








Pfizer said it had millions of doses of vaccine sitting in a warehouse because the federal government hadn't told it where to send them


White House officials told the AP that the doses sitting in Pfizer's warehouse were being held to ensure the first recipients get their second doses.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Thanks, if your not doing a lot, hand works good. But after 1000 pumps you will appreciate the air jack. even by hand I would jack it down to full pressure anyway. You can get a pretty good feel for the air jack after a few presses as you can hear the sound of the jack change as it builds pressure. To me the compressor and air jack are must haves. The low temp plates work extremely well. Best of luck let me know if you have any more questions..
> View attachment 4771592


I'm not doing a lot, so it looks like I'll start by hand. I can always upgrade. Love your setup. I appreciate the advice, happy holidays to you and yours.

Infection rates are at the highest we've seen in the State, grocery store shelves are full thankfully.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 18, 2020)

The drive thru testing center was full today, whole parking lot filled and line was out to the street.
Haven't seen that for a while..that was really scary to see with National Guard, like out of a bad movie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

Toronto lockdown to be extended with new restrictions announced next week


Ontario Premier Doug Ford has confirmed that the lockdown period set to expire in Toronto and Peel on Monday will be extended beyond Dec. 21 with n...




www.blogto.com





Not surprised at all. It's mind blowing that schools will remain open. Adults wearing masks aren't responsible enough to shop or leave their homes, but kids at schools without masks or social distancing are a-okay.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2020)

*California hospitals 'crushed' as virus patients flood ICUs*

“I’m not going to sugarcoat this. We are getting crushed," said Dr. Brad Spellberg, chief medical officer at Los Angeles County-USC Medical Center, which has more than 600 beds and is one of the largest in the county.








California hospitals 'crushed' as virus patients flood ICUs


Doctors say increasingly desperate California hospitals are being “crushed” by soaring coronavirus infections




abcnews.go.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2020)

The UK has identified a new variant of the virus that is about 70% more contagious than the original strain, but no more deadly. A physician here expresses the worry that with a little more mutation, the vaccine may not be effective against these new virus strains. What worries me in the US is that even if the sane take the vaccine, if enough of the irrationals do not, the virus may mutate among them, and they might re-infect the vaccinated...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2020)

*COVID-19 spreading with astonishing speed - 100,000 new cases in L.A. County in little more than a week*








COVID-19 spreading with astonishing speed - 100,000 new cases in L.A. County in little more than a week


LOS ANGELES — Los Angeles County has recorded 100,000 new coronavirus cases in little...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The UK has identified a new variant of the virus that is about 70% more contagious than the original strain, but no more deadly. A physician here expresses the worry that with a little more mutation, the vaccine may not be effective against these new virus strains. What worries me in the US is that even if the sane take the vaccine, if enough of the irrationals do not, the virus may mutate among them, and they might re-infect the vaccinated...


*Countries across Europe halt flights from Britain over concerns about coronavirus mutation*








Countries across Europe halt flights from Britain over concerns about coronavirus mutation


A wave of European countries - and some beyond the continent, including Canada - are...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 20, 2020)

I hadn't looked at the overall statistics for a while, but I have been really concerned with the increase in cases in Canada. It is getting very serious here in terms of available hospital and especially ICU beds in a lot of places.

After I looked at the numbers, I am still very worried about my country and my people. 
In Canada: cases/ million people: 13,399, deaths per million people: 375

I am fucking terrified for you folks to the South.
USA: cases/ million people: 55,036, deaths per million people:979


That's 4.1x our infection rate and 2.6x our death rate. Even with a vaccine and a sane leader, you poor fuckers have a long miserable winter ahead. Best of luck to you all. I hope you and your loved ones are able to stay safe.

source of stats: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 20, 2020)

I was trying to think of a cause for the different case:death ratio in the stats above. I wondered if perhaps Canada had more vulnerable old people, so I went looking for numbers to support or disprove the hypothesis. It looks like the idea may have merit.

Did you know that the average life expectancy is over 3 years longer in Canada than in the US? That is a long time.

C'mon trumpys, join the darkside. You get to live longer in a land of socialized medicine. 









List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Life Expectancy by Country and in the World (2023) - Worldometer


List of countries and dependencies in the world ranked by life expectancy at birth, both sexes, males and females. World Population Life Expectancy with historical chart




www.worldometers.info


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I was trying to think of a cause for the different case:death ratio in the stats above. I wondered if perhaps Canada had more vulnerable old people, so I went looking for numbers to support or disprove the hypothesis. It looks like the idea may have merit.
> 
> Did you know that the average life expectancy is over 3 years longer in Canada than in the US? That is a long time.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I bet in those final 3 years, they're bored out of their minds


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm as tired of covid as I am winter.

And we're stuck with both of them until April, if we're lucky with the vaccines.

2020 sucks.
I can't wait until New Years Eve to lose this horrible fucking year. While we watch TV alone. Again.

Like yesterday, last week, last month, last season.

Suddenly I'm depressed. Time to catch a buzz. Again. Like yesterday...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm as tired of covid as I am winter.
> 
> And we're stuck with both of them until April, if we're lucky with the vaccines.
> 
> ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Lol that’s my birthday


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, but I bet in those final 3 years, they're bored out of their minds


I'll take boredom over the alternative, thanks.


----------



## Kushash (Dec 21, 2020)

While other restaurants are closing or suffering the Slutty Vegan is expanding during the pandemic.
I wish we had a Slutty Vegan on the west coast.

How Slutty Vegan is growing during the pandemic - CNN


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2020)

Kushash said:


> While other restaurants are closing or suffering the Slutty Vegan is expanding during the pandemic.
> I wish we had a Slutty Vegan on the west coast.
> 
> How Slutty Vegan is growing during the pandemic - CNN


I'm sure there are many of them...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2020)

Kushash said:


> While other restaurants are closing or suffering the Slutty Vegan is expanding during the pandemic.
> I wish we had a Slutty Vegan on the west coast.
> 
> How Slutty Vegan is growing during the pandemic - CNN


I had a GF many years ago who was a slutty vegan; she was also absolutely insane, as well as a crazed monster in bed. I escaped with my life, just barely


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm as tired of covid as I am winter.
> 
> And we're stuck with both of them until April, if we're lucky with the vaccines.
> 
> ...


Today will be the shortest day of the year. Tomorrow the days will slowly begin to lengthen. The next month is probably going to be the hardest part of this although that will extend through to March for the healthcare workers. In one month things will start looking better for the US and hopefully by March we should see a real difference. I don't often make predictions but there you go.


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a GF many years ago who was a slutty vegan; she was also absolutely insane, as well as a crazed monster in bed. I escaped with my life, just barely


And a story to tell I'll wager.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2020)

Kushash said:


> While other restaurants are closing or suffering the Slutty Vegan is expanding during the pandemic.
> I wish we had a Slutty Vegan on the west coast.
> 
> How Slutty Vegan is growing during the pandemic - CNN


@sunni with the gorgeousness that you cook another business?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm sure there are many of them...


Especially on the west coast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Especially on the west coast.


They are everywhere...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a GF many years ago who was a slutty vegan; she was also absolutely insane, as well as a crazed monster in bed. I escaped with my life, just barely


Did she make you fuck her with your dick substitute???


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> They are everywhere...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Did she make you fuck her with you dick substitute???





lokie said:


> And a story to tell I'll wager.


 She just craved the dick; mine, your's, his, everyone's. The problem was: she was a control freak, I smoked weed and tobacco and drank alcohol and ate meat; she didn't at all and disliked it intensely enough to want to fight about it all the time. Apparently she wanted to marry me????!! Why? So, her man would do none of those things. However, she craved the dick and she was oh so fucking good lol. I wish I had been the side dick, she didn't give those guys any shit. Anyway, we broke up when she went to NY for grad school; she continued her dick habits until she was banished from her Univ. She had broken up 3 relationships and 2 marriages (all in her Department and one was a Prof) in her quest for the dick; she had to drop out, stayed with one guy whose relationship she broke up and so decided to go to Med school. She's a Pediatrician now; which is a hoot because when I knew her she hated kids.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> She just craved the dick; mine, your's, his, everyone's. The problem was: she was a control freak, I smoked weed and tobacco and drank alcohol and ate meat; she didn't at all and disliked it intensely enough to want to fight about it all the time. Apparently she wanted to marry me????!! Why? So, her man would do none of those things. However, she craved the dick and she was oh so fucking good lol. I wish I had been the side dick, she didn't give those guys any shit. Anyway, we broke up when she went to NY for grad school; she continued her dick habits until she was banished from her Univ. She had broken up 3 relationships and 2 marriages (all in her Department and one was a Prof) in her quest for the dick; she had to drop out, stayed with one guy whose relationship she broke up and so decided to go to Med school. She's a Pediatrician now; which is a hoot because when I knew her she hated kids.


Wow. My son isn't feeling well, would you happen to have her contact info?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow. My son isn't feeling well, would you happen to have her contact info?


She's a rode hard 68 yr old, I can search around if you like lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2020)

Lockdown extended until Jan 23rd. 









Ontario-wide lockdown to begin on Boxing Day, list of essential retailers narrowed


An Ontario-wide lockdown to curb the spread of COVID-19 will now take effect on Boxing Day rather than Christmas Eve and will force even more retailers to suspend in-person shopping.




www.cp24.com





Speaking with reporters, Ford described the lockdown as a “temporary, *one-time measure*” in response to “exceptional circumstances.”

March 17 - July 13 
October 10 - Nov 7
Nov 23 - Dec 21... now Jan 23.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 21, 2020)

__





Newsom in quarantine again after exposure to staffer who tested positive







www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I believe that crap concerning politicians anymore: Trump got it and was cured over the weekend, Newsome seems to get exposed and goes into quarantee every time he's taking heat for some boffo blunder. Wouldn't put it past any Pol to lie just to break the news cycle momentum if its unfavorable.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm not sure I believe that crap concerning politicians anymore: Trump got it and was cured over the weekend, Newsome seems to get exposed and goes into quarantee every time he's taking heat for some boffo blunder. Wouldn't put it past any Pol to lie just to break the news cycle momentum if its unfavorable.


It's a 72 hour illness if you can get access to monoclonal antibodies. The rest of us can just eat cake.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm not sure I believe that crap concerning politicians anymore: Trump got it and was cured over the weekend, Newsome seems to get exposed and goes into quarantee every time he's taking heat for some boffo blunder. Wouldn't put it past any Pol to lie just to break the news cycle momentum if its unfavorable.


You're probably right. And even more unlikely . . . because they wear masks, socially distance and wash their hands.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 22, 2020)

This is how you deal with deniers and whiners, quickly and decisively. 
Save Christmas? Let's save people first.










Judge denies bid to 'save Christmas' by issuing injunction lifting public health measures on gatherings


Court of Queen's Bench Justice Anne Kirker said lawyers for parties seeking to lift the restrictions failed to establish grounds for an injunction against the…




edmontonjournal.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2020)

I think this can go here


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 22, 2020)

Los Angeles County reverses ban on indoor religious services after Supreme Court decision


Los Angeles County health officials reversed a ban on indoor religious gatherings Saturday after the Supreme Court sided with a Southern California church in its challenge to state coronavirus rule…




www.google.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 22, 2020)

COVID-19 Cases Surge Among Grocery Store Employees


The union representing grocery store employees in San Diego and Imperial counties reported 24 cases of COVID-19 in September. So far, there have been 246 cases in December.




www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 22, 2020)

Staggering surge in drug overdose deaths far outpace COVID-19 fatalities in San Francisco


A record 621 people died of drug overdoses in San Francisco so far this year, a staggering number that far outpaces the 173 deaths from COVID-19 the city has seen thus far. The crisis fueled by the…




www.google.com


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 22, 2020)

I got a chesty cough atm, I haven't had a flu or a cold for about 25years now.

Looks like I might be on my own this Christmas 




Also fuck trump


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 22, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Its most likely brain aids.


yea, my brain has AIDS Lolz


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 22, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Do you wear dirty face panties alot?


I sense your a non believer in the mighty covid right ?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 22, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Yeah crazy isnt it?
> 400,000 kids go missing a year around the world..no one cares.
> Child trafficking is rampant...no one cares.
> Drug overdoses...suicides..kids are fuked they have been away from school so long..well in blue cities. Red states are 100% running. No one cares..they just want to spit on you when you dont wear a mask.


Oh no . . .


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

Thought I logged onto my fundie cousin's conspiracy FB page for a second. We were due of a full blown dose of overly-zealous conspiracy theorist crazy, I don't know what took so long...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thought I logged onto my fundie cousin's conspiracy FB page for a second. We were due of a full blown dose of overly-zealous conspiracy theorist crazy, I don't know what took so long...


Mate, it's been there, just under a shroud....

A lot of different things out there.....

Keep it simple....the truth is out there...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Indeed..thought for sure that anyone that questions inconsistancies is absolute batshits. They cloned Alex Jones to the tune of 100m.


Yeah in the remembrance of my for fathers...

Bye 

P.s there is a little more that...it's a tos thing...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Indeed..thought for sure that anyone that questions inconsistancies is absolute batshits. They cloned Alex Jones to the tune of 100m.


You seem so learned and credible, I'm looking forward to discovering lots of new, cool stuff from you. Welcome...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Treason Greetings Happy Holidaze
> View attachment 4775775


No Treason here.....just a lot of happy holidaze


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

So you like your men manly, and enjoy talking about buggering. Interesting. Looking forward to more great insight...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Ahh such good ol days...when men where manly men and willing to die and defend for a lower tax on their breakfast drink. Now they take hormone blockers and take it in the arse.


The tax is a deterrent against Vodka Breakfast's.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Good stuff.
> But if you did remember our forefathers at all..they would be shooting chi comms in the face right about meow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> They took no shit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

wrong thread, clearly I'm stoned lol


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2020)

trumpvirus kills 320,000 in another demonstration of American Exceptionalism!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Wromg thread where? Pg 25 was discussing gas prices. I was on topic till it was pulled off topic. I thought we were sharing dank memes related to covid?


I thought I was posting in the lol pics thread.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 23, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Ahh such good ol days...when men where manly men and willing to die and defend for a lower tax on their breakfast drink. Now they take hormone blockers and take it in the arse.


Manly men. That wore wigs. And makeup. And kept people as property. And had to rape women to get some ass. Yep, real manly.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 23, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> Only in court they wore wigs. Weird story about that. Makeup too?! Women have been raped since the dawn of time unfortunatly.


The founding fathers wore them all the time. Or powdered their hair white. With makeup. They were fashionistas. And also to cover the baldness and head sores from all the syphillis.


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2020)

SaltyCracker said:


> I think this is making this gal unfomfortable . Ill stop the off topic there.


keep politics in politics not the toke n talk area thanks


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> keep politics in politics not the toke n talk area thanks


Careful they might go full blown Ru Paul


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 23, 2020)

Hooray for common sense and refusing to pander to fools!









37 no-fly orders handed out to anti-maskers by WestJet since September


Sims said while people have the right to their views, when it comes to his airline, he will not allow 'the conviction of one to potentially compromise the…




edmontonjournal.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2020)

*Couple dies from COVID-19 holding hands after 61 years of marriage*








Couple dies from COVID-19 holding hands after 61 years of marriage


A North Carolina couple married for more than six decades held hands in their final moments before passing away from COVID-19.




www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2020)

This motherfucker goes on vacation right after threatening to veto the covid relief bill both parties put so much work into. Lame Duck Donny is Dangerous...


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This motherfucker goes on vacation right after...


pardoning a bunch of child murderers.

But they were Iraqi citizens and children, so many Americans will just shrug and not care.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 24, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/adzamaju/posts/2888962741190567



horror


Guy tries to run the country while infected 










They say 1 in 5 in prisons have covid regardless of the deaths, that's 900% less than flu .... how many people have flu in prison ? 1 in 100 at a guess, and how many die from flue ? self contained prison bubble and these are the real stats 





I don't know any one that has died yet but a taxi man said he's known a few too many


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2020)

*One person is dying from Covid-19 every 10 minutes in Los Angeles County*








One person is dying from Covid-19 every 10 minutes in Los Angeles County | CNN


Los Angeles County public health officials reported 148 new Covid-19 deaths on Thursday, the second day in a row that the county reported its highest number of new deaths.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2020)

​


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4782301


In rainy weather you want the second to protect the first.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

Don't forget your rubbers.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2020)

FUCK YOU COVID! FUCK YOU REAL GOOD.

I just got word one of my best friends aunt just passed away. She was only in her 30s. 
Just put a damper on the day. Fuck.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

Dawn Wells, ‘Gilligan’s Island’s’ Mary Ann, Dies of COVID at 82


Dawn Wells, who starred as "good girl" Mary Ann in popular 1960s sitcom "Gilligan's Island," died Wednesday of causes related to COVID-19 in Los Angeles. She was 82. Pig-tailed and attired in her ubiquitous dungarees or gingham dress, which is on display at the Hollywood Museum, the Mary Ann...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Kushash (Dec 31, 2020)

Just another day, I'll buy some Dom 1-20-21.



We are the ones who make a brighter day, so let's start masking.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 31, 2020)

I love this. Asshole has been flouting the rules for months, fines didn't make a difference, cops lock him up for Xmas.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/party-host-christmas-vancouver-jail-1.5857537


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2021)

As I sit here eating, the first time in 4 days, this flank steak (marinated in Italian dressing, OJ and steak sauce) … I can tell you unequivocally that I have absolutely 0 fucking sense of smell or taste. What a fucking depressing symptom.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

neosapien said:


> As I sit here eating, the first time in 4 days, this flank steak (marinated in Italian dressing, OJ and steak sauce) … I can tell you unequivocally that I have absolutely 0 fucking sense of smell or taste. What a fucking depressing symptom.


Sorry to hear it Neo. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2021)

neosapien said:


> As I sit here eating, the first time in 4 days, this flank steak (marinated in Italian dressing, OJ and steak sauce) … I can tell you unequivocally that I have absolutely 0 fucking sense of smell or taste. What a fucking depressing symptom.


That's just all kinds of wrong. Drink lots of Vitamin C and take some extra D.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

My heart and prayers go out to Cali . I feel so bad for the situation and all the immense suffering happening . It’s very very sad. Almost 600 Covid deaths today.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's just all kinds of wrong. Drink lots of Vitamin C and take some extra D.


That's exactly what I've been doing! Not to jinx myself but I would imagine my case is thankfully labeled as very mild and feel as though since the fever Monday, that I've slowly but steadily been on the mend. The loss of senses did just start today. But from what I've read and from what my buddy, who had it 2 months ago said, that seems about the norm.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's just all kinds of wrong. Drink lots of Vitamin C and take some extra D.


Sounds like good advice. I have been taking one Vit d 50,000 unit weekly for a while now
And hoping now that I am spending a lot
More time in the sun it will help boost my immunity especially now as I head into a very busy new healthcare job and no idea when I can get vaccinated .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sounds like good advice. I have been taking one Vit d 50,000 unit weekly for a while now
> And hoping now that I am spending a lot
> More time in the sun it will help boost my immunity especially now as I head into a very busy new *healthcare job and no idea when I can get vaccinated .*


Maybe when the people running the government actually believe in government?

Hopefully soon. Warehouses don't get sick.

I heard some Hollywood Dr. say on CNN people were offering him $10,000 for a shot. He declined, but some of them probably would take the money.

It's going to be a long cold winter. Don't die, happiness is right around the bend. Maybe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe when the people running the government actually believe in government?
> 
> Hopefully soon. Warehouses don't get sick.
> 
> ...


I totally regret not waiting on the line overnight here last week for the vaccine but I had no idea what was going on because I just moved here . Hopefully I will get some good news next week when I start my new job!! I am so excited .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's just all kinds of wrong. Drink lots of Vitamin C and take some extra D.


As I always say, who couldn't use some extra D 


Just trying to keep it light. Best of luck, Neo. My first bout of covid was a 'mild' one, too. Still sucked ass...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> As I always say, who couldn't use some extra D
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep it light. Best of luck, Neo. My first bout of covid was a 'mild' one, too. Still sucked ass...





https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6791099/


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 2, 2021)

I got away with one here. Staying inside till vaccine now.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 2, 2021)

Better man in a mask


----------



## wascaptain (Jan 3, 2021)

the covid is striking all around me here in south louisiana. 

my daughter and son in law have now caught it.

seems everyone i talk to, either has a family member or close friend down with it.

i think i could shake off the virus, my wife has under lying heath issues, i dont think she would fair well.

i am worried


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)

Veteran US broadcaster Larry King 'in hospital with Covid'


The 87-year-old reporter has been in a Los Angeles hospital for over a week, US media report.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 4, 2021)

wascaptain said:


> the covid is striking all around me here in south louisiana.
> 
> my daughter and son in law have now caught it.
> 
> ...


If ur wife has health issues you might be able to get a vaccine faster.

I spent the past 2 weeks with a chesty cough, diarea, and spent all day yesterday puking up but now o feel fine thank god or whoever.

Phone the docs up if haven't already


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2021)

wascaptain said:


> the covid is striking all around me here in south louisiana.
> 
> my daughter and son in law have now caught it.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are with you. Hopefully this will be over soon with vaccines on the horizon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My thoughts are with you. Hopefully this will be over soon with vaccines on the horizon.


Wife got her first round


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wife got her first round


I'm hoping my wife will also, been searching on how to identify her as having lung issues (COPD).


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2021)

wascaptain said:


> the covid is striking all around me here in south louisiana.
> 
> my daughter and son in law have now caught it.
> 
> ...


We all are bruh, last Saturday there was a child running around the place I was at. Little fella fell down next to me, so I picked him up and tied his shoe for him. Next day I got a phone call that that little bastard had tested positive. The panic was probably worse than the virus would have been, but so far I have tested negative.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Just found out 2 of my grand nephews were exposed, 1 has tested positive (6 yrs old). Poor kid. Definitely has symptoms. Weird how his brother hasn't tested positive. 

SH420


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just found out 2 of my grand nephews were exposed, 1 has tested positive (6 yrs old). Poor kid. Definitely has symptoms. Weird how his brother hasn't tested positive.
> 
> SH420


My niece had it 9 didn't slow her down at all, she caughed and stuff but kept saying she was kicking COVIDs butt, and she did. Her mom got hit a lot worse but didn't need the hospital. My brother managed to not get it somehow being in the same house. It's vodoo shit man never know how it's going to go..hope yours.does just as good.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2021)

*In deadliest week so far, U.S. loses more than 18,400 lives to COVID-19*








In deadliest week so far, U.S. loses more than 18,400 lives to COVID-19


December was the deadliest month of the coronavirus pandemic in the United States with nearly 78,000 deaths, and health officials warned that even more people will likely die in January despite the rollout of vaccines.




www.reuters.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> My niece had it 9 didn't slow her down at all, she caughed and stuff but kept saying she was kicking COVIDs butt, and she did. Her mom got hit a lot worse but didn't need the hospital. My brother managed to not get it somehow being in the same house. It's vodoo shit man never know how it's going to go..hope yours.does just as good.


Thanks bud. 

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4786866


Kavid-19


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2021)

*Ambulance crews in LA told not to transport patients who have little chance of survival*








Ambulance crews in LA told not to transport patients who have little chance of survival


LOS ANGELES — The situation in Los Angeles County hospitals is so critical that ambulance crews have been advised to try to cut back on their use of oxygen and




www.bakersfield.com


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2021)

*Arizona has highest rate of COVID-19 in the world, latest data shows*








Arizona has highest rate of COVID-19 in the world, latest data shows


According to 91-divoc.com, a COVID-19 tracking site that uses data from Johns Hopkins University, Arizona currently has the highest COVID-19 per capita rate of any region in the world.




www.abc15.com


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2021)

I will share my Covid symptoms timeline in hopes that it helps someone…

12/28 PM- 1st Symptoms onset just before bed. Intense Chills/ Rigors out of nowhere.
12/29 AM - 101.5 fever/ Chills about 1AM
12/29 AM/PM Fever and chills subside upon waking up. Headache sets in. Headache most of 12/29.
12/30 - Headache gone. Whole body is sore. Lethargic. 
12/31 - Get tested. Body still sore. Congestion/sneezing. General malaise. 
1/1 - Results received. Smell and taste gone. Soreness subsides. Feels like sinus cold.
1/1- 1/4 - Feels like sinus cold
Today 1/5 - Still like sinus cold. Can start to smell strong smells faintly. Still no taste. 


I believe that to be pretty thorough. I am happy to answer questions. I'm happy I never had any of the respiratory problems but still prefer to have never have gotten it. Gonna wait 3 weeks, go get a antibody test then see about donating plasma.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I will share my Covid symptoms timeline in hopes that it helps someone…
> 
> 12/28 PM- 1st Symptoms onset just before bed. Intense Chills/ Rigors out of nowhere.
> 12/29 AM - 101.5 fever/ Chills about 1AM
> ...


Sounds a lot like how my first bout went, sans the loss of taste and smell. My respiratory symptoms started after the first ten days when I started to think I was on the mend, same with a buddy of mine. If you get past the second week without breathing troubles, you should be okay ime. Thanks for sharing the details, neo. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I will share my Covid symptoms timeline in hopes that it helps someone…
> 
> 12/28 PM- 1st Symptoms onset just before bed. Intense Chills/ Rigors out of nowhere.
> 12/29 AM - 101.5 fever/ Chills about 1AM
> ...


is it completely 100% no taste at all?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it completely 100% no taste at all?


Are you thinking about a brief interval of eating healthy but eww foods?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it completely 100% no taste at all?


That's what my brother said. He went to brush his teeth and thought oh shit........couldn't taste the toothpaste.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it completely 100% no taste at all?


Both 100% absence of taste and smell. Is quite a surreal feeling actually. Texture was still there, not like a numb feeling, almost like a sensory memory of knowing how it should taste but it just doesnt. Like just devoid of all pleasures and displeasures of the senses. Is quite a depressing symptom actually. And read some people losing them for months. And others never regaining them as of yet. I was on the fence 12/31PM as to whether I was loosing them. Then 1/1 it was apparent.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Both 100% absence of taste and smell. Is quite a surreal feeling actually. Texture was still there, not like a numb feeling, almost like a sensory memory of knowing how it should taste but it just doesnt. Like just devoid of all pleasures and displeasures of the senses. Is quite a depressing symptom actually. And read some people losing them for months. And others never regaining them as of yet. I was on the fence 12/31PM as to whether I was loosing them. Then 1/1 it was apparent.


Ouchie, amigo


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds a lot like how my first bout went, sans the loss of taste and smell. My respiratory symptoms started after the first ten days when I started to think I was on the mend, same with a buddy of mine. If you get past the second week without breathing troubles, you should be okay ime. Thanks for sharing the details, neo. Fingers crossed.


Yeah, either way I know it's nothing to tussle with. I'm 36 and in the prime of my physical, sexual and mental life. And have been relatively sick for 8 days now and only marginally getting better. That is not normal for me. Usually I knock things out in 3 days. If I get sick at all. So I can see how someone who is in slightly worst shape than me could be fighting for their damn life.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I will share my Covid symptoms timeline in hopes that it helps someone…
> 
> 12/28 PM- 1st Symptoms onset just before bed. Intense Chills/ Rigors out of nowhere.
> 12/29 AM - 101.5 fever/ Chills about 1AM
> ...


From your prior posts I've seen I know that you have been vigilant about not getting this. Any idea how you may have caught it? And how is the rest of your family? Any symptoms? I'm the only one who goes out and I'm afraid of bringing it home. Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 5, 2021)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> So you can eat any hot sauce you feel like and nothing will happen? You could make this interesting.


He's still gonna get a stingring the next morning bro. Damn what are you trying to do to him?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Are you thinking about a brief interval of eating healthy but eww foods?


I only know one person IRL who's been infected (touch wood) and they're more of an acquaintance so I couldn't really ask questions. I thought it was more like a bad sinus infection where it's still there just not as pronounced. 



DarkWeb said:


> That's what my brother said. He went to brush his teeth and thought oh shit........couldn't taste the toothpaste.


 that's crazy considering how strong the flavour of toothpaste is.



neosapien said:


> Both 100% absence of taste and smell. Is quite a surreal feeling actually. Texture was still there, not like a numb feeling, almost like a sensory memory of knowing how it should taste but it just doesnt. Like just devoid of all pleasures and displeasures of the senses. Is quite a depressing symptom actually. And read some people losing them for months. And others never regaining them as of yet. I was on the fence 12/31PM as to whether I was loosing them. Then 1/1 it was apparent.


Wow sorry  Is your daughter all clear?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

Reports of a bird flu outbreak in India now.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> From your prior posts I've seen I know that you have been vigilant about not getting this. Any idea how you may have caught it? And how is the rest of your family? Any symptoms? I'm the only one who goes out and I'm afraid of bringing it home. Hope you continue to feel better.


I honestly have no idea where I got it. I went to Aldi's and a gas station in the 4-5 days prior to 12/28. I always used hand sanitizer, mask, washed my hands etc. My daughter shows no signs. My wife had slight congestion sometime prior to 12/28 for a day (in retrospect) and could have had it and given it to me. The weather changes fuck with her, so it could have just been environmental too. She's going to get an antibody test in a couple weeks regardless. My opinions are as follows: testing and the healthcare redtape in this country are fucking atrocious, way more people are infected than what is being reported/ in large part thanks to the atrocious testing, if you or someone you live with leaves the house for any reason -- you run a pretty high risk of getting infected eventually, because how just how widespread this pandemic actually is.

Edit: Not trying to scare you, just trying to be truthful and transparent. A lot of that missing this past year I think.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> He's still gonna get a stingring the next morning bro. Damn what are you trying to do to him?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only know one person IRL who's been infected (touch wood) and they're more of an acquaintance so I couldn't really ask questions. I thought it was more like a bad sinus infection where it's still there just not as pronounced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daughter is good thank the heavens. I ate a steak and noticed the absence of taste. So I opened the coffee container and used the fresh coffee grounds as a test. Nope, couldn't smell my yirgacheffe. Something is broken up in there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL that was what I thought too! "He might not have to taste it, to know he ate it!"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Daughter is good thank the heavens. I ate a steak and noticed the absence of taste. So I opened the coffee container and used the fresh coffee grounds as a test. Nope, couldn't smell my yirgacheffe. Something is broken up in there.


Are you planning on getting vaccinated if you have the antibodies?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you planning on getting vaccinated if you have the antibodies?


I imagine by the time that I'm in the queue to get vaccinated, because my government is so grossly and criminally inept, my antibodies will just about of wore out. And at that point I'll probably get the jab. Or get infected again. I'll see which one comes first.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL that was what I thought too! "He might not have to taste it, to know he ate it!"


It’s not spicy ‘til it’s spicy twicey


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you planning on getting vaccinated if you have the antibodies?


He should as he could get it again, especially with all of the mutations evolving. Annie taught me that the vaccines key off the spike protein common to all (known) varients, where as neo's antibodies may be effective only against his covid strain. I'm getting a vaccine asap, I can't afford to catch it a third time.


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s not spicy ‘til it’s spicy twicey


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4787729


Jesus, with my luck that ice would end up in my drink... and would probably start another pandemic.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus, with my luck that ice would end up in my drink... and would probably start another pandemic.


Just don’t order a Peena Colada or a Mansatton.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Just don’t order a Peena Colada or a Mansatton.



*Flaming Asshole*

Mixed Drink Recipe from Cocktail Builder

1/2 oz of grenadine syrup
1/2 oz of creme de bananes
1/2 oz of overproof rum
1/2 oz of green creme de menthe (or Mint liqueur)

Layer in this order: grenadine, creme de menthe, banana liqueur, white rum. Ignite rum before serving. Serve with a straw.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> *Flaming Asshole*
> 
> Mixed Drink Recipe from Cocktail Builder
> 
> ...


What this is missing is a ghost pepper for an “olive”.
That’ll put the aching into waking.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What this is missing is a ghost pepper for an “olive”.
> That’ll put the aching into waking.



Wake-n-Ache < Wake-n-Bake


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Wake-n-Ache < Wake-n-Bake


I once smoked on a migraine. Bad idea. Bake -n-ache


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds a lot like how my first bout went, sans the loss of taste and smell. My respiratory symptoms started after the first ten days when I started to think I was on the mend, same with a buddy of mine. If you get past the second week without breathing troubles, you should be okay ime. Thanks for sharing the details, neo. Fingers crossed.


That's the same, had all the the fevers then the cough.
Second time just more of a light cold, but the cough still came later. Single dry covid cough.
Stockpile edibles, liquor, and movie downloads until the vaccine comes around, huh?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4788010


and the idiot next to him, I'm so tired of this. These next 6 weeks are going to be horrific


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and the idiot next to him, I'm so tired of this. These next 6 weeks are going to be horrific


I think its prolly an old pic. Just a joke if you've ever seen Face/off.. thats Nicolas cage lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I think its prolly an old pic. Just a joke if you've ever seen Face/off.. thats Nicolas cage lol


Thank you hun, I'm a bit wasted


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you hun, I'm a bit wasted


Your point still stands!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Your point still stands!


We really need a gathering. I guess it has to hold on vaccines  I'm good with that but I am drinking all the alcoholoz


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 6, 2021)

Wow. With a fatalities/1,000,000 population of over 1100, that means Covid has now killed over 1% of the population of the entire USA and it isn't slowing down at all.


#Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popPopulationWorld86,821,328+685,2631,875,209+13,87261,535,22423,410,895108,00211,138240.61USA21,580,217+227,169365,664 +3,54312,862,2168,352,33729,73365,0001,101










Coronavirus Update (Live): 137,841,497 Cases and 2,966,060 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I imagine by the time that I'm in the queue to get vaccinated, because my government is so grossly and criminally inept, my antibodies will just about of wore out. And at that point I'll probably get the jab. Or get infected again. I'll see which one comes first.


Canadian smugness has completely evaporated. They're slow rolling out the vaccine, administering 5,000 doses per day. It's going to take over seven years for a province of 14 million people. They also paused the vaccinations for three days over Christmas.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Wow. With a fatalities/1,000,000 population of over 1100, that means Covid has now killed over 1% of the population of the entire USA and it isn't slowing down at all.
> 
> 
> #Country,
> ...


Why the hell did I just hear Freddy Mercury sing the words "can't stop me now" in my head


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2021)

we just hit over 2k cases a day..........here comes the boom stick...crap...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


I do! So far so good.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 6, 2021)

I got chewed out by a doctor for testing to much. I have 3 negative a positive and then another negative after the positive. I'm at 11 days after exposure with no symptoms. I don't know what to believe anymore


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 6, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I got chewed out by a doctor for testing to much. I have 3 negative a positive and then another negative after the positive. I'm at 11 days after exposure with no symptoms. I don't no what to believe anymore


----------



## neosapien (Jan 7, 2021)

Feeling pretty good today. Still have an absence of complex tastes but my smelling capabilities are definitely returning. Not totally there yet. The worst of my sinusitis like symptoms have basically subsided. Still a little congested but the constant frontal pressure is gone. According to my health department, today is my last day of isolation and I can rejoin the world tomorrow. Probably going to give it the weekend since I'm such a patriot. Wish I could rip van Winkle 2021 the way the first week has gone though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I got chewed out by a doctor for testing to much. I have 3 negative a positive and then another negative after the positive. I'm at 11 days after exposure with no symptoms. I don't know what to believe anymore


I'd suggest believing that after almost a f'n year of this pandemic the powers that be still have not gotten their shit together to get out enough tests so we can do the public necessities like community spread research and genomic tracking. 

Another suggestion is the fucktards in charge could have stressed PPE, provided it in mass quantities and taught people how to actually wear it and had local public health departments do FIT testing and handing it out free thereby lowering the reservoir of community disease allowing their underproduction of tests to be adequate.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd suggest believing that after almost a f'n year of this pandemic the powers that be still have not gotten their shit together to get out enough tests so we can do the public necessities like community spread research and genomic tracking.
> 
> Another suggestion is the fucktards in charge could have stressed PPE, provided it in mass quantities and taught people how to actually wear it and had local public health departments do FIT testing and handing it out free thereby lowering the reservoir of community disease allowing their underproduction of tests to be adequate.


That would require leadership as well as intelligent planning and a will to put our lives over Wall Street which really has little to do with economic prosperity.
The wealthiest 500 people on Earth enriched themselves by 1.8 trillion $ since the pandemic began.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2021)

As you may know my dad didn’t want to wear masks and he and his wife finally will wear them but they go everywhere.

My brother has lymes disease and has for 34 years. I believe he’s pretty careful because it could kill him.

They all got together at thanksgiving and Christmas at my brother’s house. My mother and father and his wife all in their 70s. My niece, and her fiancé live in Miami and my nephew lives south of Tampa.

I said sorry I can’t come. Don’t want to get sick.

I normally text with my father and brother about every other day. But there’s been no real conversation lately. Haven’t been able to figure out why.

Just talked to my niece who brought covid to the Christmas gathering and everyone had to be tested and thankfully are all negative and she’s ok now.

Now I understand their lack of conversation.

IDIOTS


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 11, 2021)

Had blood drawn today for Dr's appt. Thursday.

Asked the girl if she heard anything about vaccinations for us yet.

She said she's getting hers tomorrow and the 2nd 21 days later, already scheduled.

I should have been a phlebotomist. Except I don't like needles. Can't win lately.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 11, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I got chewed out by a doctor for testing to much. I have 3 negative a positive and then another negative after the positive. I'm at 11 days after exposure with no symptoms. I don't know what to believe anymore


The state called me last week and told me I am now a statistic and future positive tests for up to three months will be ignored because I tested positive once so therefore am immune. Never had symptoms, Been around my kids for two weeks who also never had symptoms, and the post positive negative tests are to be ignored. So I guess immune yo party time..Tenacious D at Red Rock here I come


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2021)

I hadn't been to my fav fast food place in a while, so I stopped by today. My buddy who works there (family of the owner) told me that in the last couple of months he lost his father (69), father-in-law (67), mother-in-law, and uncle, all to covid. He thought it was a hoax a couple of months ago, not anymore. He now believes it is man made, but at least he's taking it seriously.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 11, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I hadn't been to my fav fast food place in a while, so I stopped by today. My buddy who works there (family of the owner) told me that in the last couple of months he lost his father (69), father-in-law (67), mother-in-law, and uncle, all to covid. He thought it was a hoax a couple of months ago, not anymore. He now believes it is man made, but at least he's taking it seriously.


Sad I'm going to go in a few weeks to see if I have antibodies and donate plasma. My jab is toward nobody from the state department of health believing it is possible to get a false positive, which I'm pretty sure is what I got. But if I am magic I intend on sharing my magic. Also the D is no longer playing at red Rock


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Sad I'm going to go in a few weeks to see if I have antibodies and donate plasma. My jab is toward nobody believing it is possible to get a false positive, which I'm pretty sure is what I got. But if I am magic I intend on sharing my magic. Also the D is no longer playing at red Rock


You can definitely get a false positive.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 11, 2021)

The head of the Oilers medical staff discusses how they have approached the season. I liked the common sense approach and reasoning behind their decisions, plans and recommendations.









Terry Jones: Oilers going beyond NHL guidelines in COVID-19 approach


It was a last minute reminder to all that it is Coronavirus D. Pandemic Esq. who is large and in charge here.




edmontonjournal.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2021)

375,000 and it's only 1/11/21


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2021)

A whole bunch of my family down in SoCal thought it would be a good idea to get together over the holidays. They all really, REALLY believe in jesus and don’t take masking up serious. They all got it.

This was an update last night from my nurse sister about our stepmom.

Mom is out of the Covid intermediate tent and has a room. She said she is "Exhausted. Getting saline and 2 liters oxygen. No fever." They are treating her with steroids, a z-pack, and another antibiotic on top of the fluids and oxygen. From my personal experience, if she is responding well to the 2 liters, that is awesome.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2021)

New guidelines in US will make those 65 and older eligible to get vaccinated.!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> A whole bunch of my family down in SoCal thought it would be a good idea to get together over the holidays. They all really, REALLY believe in jesus and don’t take masking up serious. They all got it.
> 
> This was an update last night from my nurse sister about our stepmom.
> 
> Mom is out of the Covid intermediate tent and has a room. She said she is "Exhausted. Getting saline and 2 liters oxygen. No fever." They are treating her with steroids, a z-pack, and another antibiotic on top of the fluids and oxygen. From my personal experience, if she is responding well to the 2 liters, that is awesome.


I'm sorry Aero, that she (and they) caught it but I'm glad she's surviving.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> New guidelines in US will make those 65 and older eligible to get vaccinated.!!!!


I still can't get my head around why we didn't buy enough vaccine. I could go on but I'll leave it there.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2021)

Every step in “fighting” Covid in the US has been weak and ineffective. We shouldn’t be leading the world in almost every statistic. Disgusting, disgraceful and disappointing. 
What if we had followed the Science?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Every step in “fighting” Covid in the US has been weak and ineffective. We shouldn’t be leading the world in almost every statistic. Disgusting, disgraceful and disappointing.
> What if we had followed the Science?


I agree. Any sane politician would have stepped aside and said, "You're up CDC." There would still have been mistakes in a rapidly evolving pandemic but nothing like the shit show we are living through now. Best of all the politician could just point responsibility at the CDC. Oh well this is why I don't do politics.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> 375,000 and it's only 1/11/21


So Cal putting up 50k positives a day. Is it better to nail the 2x4s on the inside or outside of your windows?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> So Cal putting up 50k positives a day. Is it better to nail the 2x4s on the inside or outside of your windows?


Save the pneumatic nails for the zombie apocalypse that follows, beats the fuck out of this





My son moved from Santa Monica to Maui to ride it out. He had the right idea.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Save the pneumatic nails for the zombie apocalypse that follows, beats the fuck out of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I wish I had a fall out in New Zealand, like the rich folks. I haven't quite nailed down the passive income yet.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 12, 2021)

smoothJoe said:


> the government created covid to control everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2021)

if you guys cant stop with the polticis this will be closed


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 12, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> View attachment 4794108


and the worst image edit goes to .............




















please stick to the topic thank you


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 12, 2021)

covid sucks


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2021)

smoothJoe said:


> covid sucks



So do you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So do you.


darn it, u beat me to it


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> darn it, u beat me to it


I don't think there will ever be a vaccine for mainy and all his awful sox. Science can only do so much.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't think there will ever be a vaccine for mainy and all his awful sox. Science can only do so much.


Can't fix stupid....


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So do you.


The infamous tyler Durban returns



What rock did u climb from under today son ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Ya I wish I had a fall out in New Zealand, like the rich folks. I haven't quite *nailed* down the passive income yet.


Oh my!! Very nice double entendre


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2021)

sunni said:


> if you guys cant stop with the polticis this will be closed


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


>


likely story.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4794238










We've made it to page 420!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> We've made it to page 420!


That just made me sample some Sour Bubble in the Arizer Air!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2021)

Ontario implements another state of emergency and stay-at-home order to combat COVID-19


Ontario is implementing another provincewide state of emergency immediately, extending remote-only learning for select students and cracking down on retail hours as COVID-19 cases, hospitalizations and deaths reach record highs.




www.cp24.com





Big surprise. 

Shortening retail hours for grocery and drug stores is stupid and shortsighted. They already reduced occupancy to 25% now everyone will be packed in long lines.

At least they didn't go the curfew route.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ontario implements another state of emergency and stay-at-home order to combat COVID-19
> 
> 
> Ontario is implementing another provincewide state of emergency immediately, extending remote-only learning for select students and cracking down on retail hours as COVID-19 cases, hospitalizations and deaths reach record highs.
> ...


In the beginning of COVID they limited the city landfills here to industrial use only. guess what happened.


----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> In the beginning of COVID they limited the city landfills here to industrial use only. guess what happened.


No way to know what's in the dump.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> That just made me sample some Sour Bubble in the Arizer Air!


Wedding Cake here


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 13, 2021)

Evening fam. I got this today, next one in 3 weeks...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. I got this today, next one in 3 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795370


That's great news!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. I got this today, next one in 3 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795370


excellent!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2021)

I wish they would pick it up around here.
Momma has underlying conditions, hopefully that will bump her up on the list & I can tag along.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wish they would pick it up around here.
> Momma has underlying conditions, hopefully that will bump her up on the list & I can tag along.


My wife does also, and is just under the 65 yo age group.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2021)

In my county some med personnel have gotten it> I checked the county website re: covid and these fuckers haven't even set up vax center plans when the vax becomes available!!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2021)

I was approached back in November to design and build ( using a negative air machine) a large classroom air filter. Here’s some pics, basically it’s a mechanical closet with a one micron air filter. 
The first image is an incomplete unit only missing the face. The second is a complete unit laying on a dolly headed out the door.

Ten designs were submitted and mine was the best preforming. I was the only none engineer in the group. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I was approached back in November to design and build ( using a negative air machine) a large classroom air filter. Here’s some pics, basically it’s a mechanical closet with a one micron air filter. View attachment 4796085View attachment 4796086
> The first image is an incomplete unit only missing the face. The second is a complete unit laying on a dolly headed out the door.
> 
> Ten designs were submitted and mine was the best preforming. I was the only none engineer in the group. Lol


Nicely done! Congrats.


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2021)

Woot. Page 420!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Who knew all they needed was a better sound track!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 15, 2021)

Hospital Facilities


The most detailed data ever made available on how COVID-19 is affecting American hospitals.




covidtracking.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2021)

@tyler.durden 
How long between 1st and second positives?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 15, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> @tyler.durden
> How long between 1st and second positives?



Almost 4 months.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Almost 4 months.


Thank you sir


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2021)

106!









106-year-old Covid survivor says secret to long life is whisky - The Drinks Business


Mary Nicholson, who has survived the coronavirus twice and just celebrated her 106th birthday, says the secret to a long life is “a tipple of whisky at night”.




www.thedrinksbusiness.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

Been texting, with my brother from another mother, this morning. He's the one that contracted covid and had to see a pulmonary specialist because of it. Well, he's still recovering but doing much better. 
My friends down in L. A. are doing better after the death of their loved one. So young. 
My ex coworkers are also recovering from the outbreak at the shop. The youngest of them (mid 20s) got hit the hardest. 
I got a little bit of good news. I don't have to go to the office for at least another 6 weeks. I wasn't planning on going back in any way, but at least it's official. 
It's a crap shoot. Everyone is affected differently. Why chance it? Stay safe, wear a mask, wash your hands and stop eating tossed salads! Lol.

SH420


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm almost positive I've got it, got all of the early symptoms and they came on hard and fast(I've got a compromised immune system and type 1 diabetes) went to get tested today just waiting on the results. I can hardly move because a lymph node in my groin swelled up like a tennis ball. I need to change my dwc resevoirs too.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2021)

Almost a third of recovered Covid patients return to hospital in five months and one in eight die


Almost a third of recovered Covid patients will end up back in hospital within five months and one in eight will die, alarming new figures have shown. Research by Leicester University and the Office for National Statistics (ONS) found there is a devastating long-term toll on survivors of severe...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 17, 2021)

Shits got close to a 10% mortality rate in diabetics too. My ass is scared.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

_Emerging infectious diseases (EIDs) have been present for thousands of years, but the past couple decades alone has been rife with outbreaks: Influenza H1N1, Ebola, Zika, Avian influenza, MERS-CoV, and SARS-CoV1. This list is an example of what Dr. Anthony Fauci and medical historian Dr. David Morens refer to as a “pandemic era,” a time in which disease outbreaks become the norm rather than the exception. 









COVID-19 is a precursor for infectious disease outbreaks on a warming planet


In his book, “




thehill.com




_


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Almost a third of recovered Covid patients return to hospital in five months and one in eight die
> 
> 
> Almost a third of recovered Covid patients will end up back in hospital within five months and one in eight will die, alarming new figures have shown. Research by Leicester University and the Office for National Statistics (ONS) found there is a devastating long-term toll on survivors of severe...
> ...


Yikes. Looking forward to the peer review on that study.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 18, 2021)

New research beginning into Sativas for Covid, also no peer reviews.
Also no mention of strains being used....smells funny already.
Extracts applied to skin, not smoke. Dubious connection researchers are using, looking for money to fund their inflammation research





Fighting the storm: novel anti- TNFα and anti-IL-6 C. sativa lines to tame cytokine storm in COVID-19


The main aspects of severe COVID-19 disease pathogenesis include the increasing hyper-induction of proinflammatory cytokines, also known as ‘cytokine storm’, that precedes acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) and often leads to death. COVID-19 patients often suffer from lung fibrosis, a ...




www.researchsquare.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2021)

http://www.aqmd.gov/docs/default-source/news-archive/2021/emergency-order-for-crematoriums-jan17-2021.pdf



DIAMOND BAR—Today, the South Coast Air Quality Management District (South Coast AQMD) issued an Emergency Order (Order) to temporarily suspend certain permit conditions for crematories in Los Angeles County to assist with the backlog caused by the COVID-19 pandemic


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> _Emerging infectious diseases (EIDs) have been present for thousands of years, but the past couple decades alone has been rife with outbreaks: Influenza H1N1, Ebola, Zika, Avian influenza, MERS-CoV, and SARS-CoV1. This list is an example of what Dr. Anthony Fauci and medical historian Dr. David Morens refer to as a “pandemic era,” a time in which disease outbreaks become the norm rather than the exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its only gonna get worse as the arctic permafrost thaws.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2021)

Shit, I love my neighbors, they put a box of food, kitty litter and catfood on my doorstep this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Shit, I love my neighbors, they put a box of food, kitty litter and catfood on my doorstep this morning.


How are you doing?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2021)

Not great


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2021)

*This Michigan marijuana dispensary is giving free weed to anyone who got the COVID-19 vaccine*








This Michigan marijuana dispensary is giving free weed to anyone who got the COVID-19 vaccine


To help encourage Michiganders to get vaccinated against COVID-19, a local marijuana dispensary is offering a "Pot for Shots" promotion. Anyone who brings in written...




www.metrotimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Not great


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 18, 2021)

When I bookmarked this page, there were about 1.4 million cases worldwide.

Today it is nearly 96,000,000 cases.

Almost 25,000,000 of those people live in the USA, where it has now killed 1.23% of the country.









Coronavirus Update (Live): 137,841,497 Cases and 2,966,060 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2021)

400,000


----------



## Tomba (Jan 19, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> When I bookmarked this page, there were about 1.4 million cases worldwide.
> 
> Today it is nearly 96,000,000 cases.
> 
> ...


Gotta move the decimal left one spot lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> 400,000


We are losing about 400/day in Los Angeles.
Fewer but better I guess.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We are losing about 400/day in Los Angeles.
> Fewer but better I guess.


I lost my cousin last Monday, great guy, gonna miss him.
My daughter tested positive Thursday, mild symptoms so far.
This sucks so bad.
Wear a Fu*kin' mask !!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I lost my cousin last Monday, great guy, gonna miss him.
> My daughter tested positive Thursday, mild symptoms so far.
> This sucks so bad.
> Wear a Fu*kin' mask !!!!


I am so sorry to hear that. This place is crazy at the moment. I am with you! Respirator up peeps.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2021)

Had to go to DMV today to get new drivers licenses for Momma and I.
Politics bled into that as two dudes in line were "anti-maskers" & refused to suit up.
I'm trying my best not to wish ill on others but if those fuckers get my wife sick I'm huntin em down without remorse.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I lost my cousin last Monday, great guy, gonna miss him.
> My daughter tested positive Thursday, mild symptoms so far.
> This sucks so bad.
> Wear a Fu*kin' mask !!!!


 Sorry


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had to go to DMV today to get new drivers licenses for Momma and I.
> Politics bled into that as two dudes in line were "anti-maskers" & refused to suit up.
> I'm trying my best not to wish ill on others but if those fuckers get my wife sick I'm huntin em down without remorse.


Since catching Covid, I've been very adamant about wearing a mask in public.
Us maskers are outnumbered where I live.
I get a lot of dirty looks.

My wife has even heard someone say, "oh she's one of them" at the grocery store.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4801292


Amen. Also, people, we can hear you speak through your mask. I see so many people lower their masks when they're speaking. Wtf? You are perfectly audible through a couple of layers of fabric, it doesn't mute you at all. Just weird.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4801292


Makes you wonder how people figured condoms out.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Makes you wonder how people figured condoms out.


The soul of trial and error.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2021)

*Hundreds of children being admitted to Arizona hospitals for COVID-19*








Hundreds of children being admitted to Arizona hospitals for COVID-19


Hundreds of children in Arizona are being hospitalized for COVID-19, says a Banner Health spokesperson, citing a study done on trending cases among children. "Parents, please make good choices to keep your children and the community safe."




www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a serious question and can only find info from media. What are the long term effects of covid? Growing concern here. Thank you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a serious question and can only find info from media. What are the long term effects of covid? Growing concern here. Thank you.


You would rather have answers from stoners than legit info from credible news media sources? That's strange. Here you go -










COVID-19: Long-term effects


Learn about the possible long-term effects of COVID-19.




www.mayoclinic.org






Search this phrase for a plethora of great sources - _what are the long term effects of covid 19_


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> You would rather have answers from stoners than legit info from credible news media sources? That's strange. Here you go -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am hoping for some recovered opinions. Be they stoners? Fine. At least first hand.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am hoping for some recovered opinions. Be they stoners? Fine. At least first hand.


That would be few due to long-term effects not showing in the short -term.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am hoping for some recovered opinions. Be they stoners? Fine. At least first hand.


One idea is to search this thread for words like symptoms, and recovery. You'll find my posts describing my two recoveries, and a few other recovery testimonials.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had to go to DMV today to get new drivers licenses for Momma and I.
> Politics bled into that as two dudes in line were "anti-maskers" & refused to suit up.
> I'm trying my best not to wish ill on others but if those fuckers get my wife sick I'm huntin em down without remorse.


If you catch them holler. I have recipes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Makes you wonder how people figured condoms out.


The first condoms were sheep intestines. Think about that for awhile.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you catch them holler. I have recipes.


Consumption detail reports


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a serious question and can only find info from media. What are the long term effects of covid? Growing concern here. Thank you.


Covid is primarily a vascular disorder, an endothelialitis. Therefore any organ that has a blood supply can have longer term issues. If you have real world concerns you need to speak with your primary care health provider, good luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Consumption detail reports


I recommend a plate, with utensils.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I recommend a plate, with utensils.


Ohhh I have premium utensils.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ohhh I have premium utensils.


And a bishen plate.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Covid is primarily a vascular disorder, an endothelialitis. Therefore any organ that has a blood supply can have longer term issues. If you have real world concerns you need to speak with your primary care health provider, good luck.


Thank you. Fighting for disability for almost 8th year. No insurance. Wife was laid off and lost her coverage. 5 months till back. Kid is under the state now. Kinda screwed there. Go figure. But steady decline in oxygen saturation since last March's scary unknown illness for all here. I'm still not better. Kid is good and wife is a bit worse for wear. But concerning. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you catch them holler. I have recipes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The first condoms were sheep intestines. Think about that for awhile.


So were the first violin and guitar strings. What a versatile material


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So were the first violin and guitar strings. What a versatile material


No cats were harmed when making cat gut?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4801533


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> No cats were harmed when making cat gut?


Aside from the whole gutting thing


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ohhh I have premium utensils.


Prehensile utensils?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So were the first violin and guitar strings. What a versatile material


Absorbable suture too


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Prehensile utensils?


In the immortal words of José Jiménez:

“oh I hope not”


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Prehensile utensils?


I think Spencer's used to sell those...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thank you. Fighting for disability for almost 8th year. No insurance. Wife was laid off and lost her coverage. 5 months till back. Kid is under the state now. Kinda screwed there. Go figure. But steady decline in oxygen saturation since last March's scary unknown illness for all here. I'm still not better. Kid is good and wife is a bit worse for wear. But concerning.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'd really speak with my healthcare provider they should be able to help you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think Spencer's used to sell those...


Why not they sold the oddest things.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2021)

I was riding my bike on the beach path the other day. There was a big empty parking lot on the left, and a wide open pedestrian path on the right. But for some reason these three douchebags decided to play soccer in the middle of the bike path. 

I rang the bell on my bike to let them know I was coming, and they ignore me, so I slowed down to pass and they kicked the ball into my tire.

Then one of them, WITHOUT A MASK, got up in my face and started screaming “you gonna get in the game!? get in the game bro!”

I dunno what came over me...I just hit him in the face. Hard. And then proceeded to ride my bike away as the three of them chased me and tried to rip me off my bike.

I mean...really dude? You gonna get in my face without a mask and scream at me during a pandemic?

I gave no warning. Just punched the fucker. I’m really non violent, and it upset me. But I dunno what he expected me to do

Now is not the time for ‘warnings’, you fuck with my safety, I react...even if it’s a stupid or wrong thing to do.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was riding my bike on the beach path the other day. There was a big empty parking lot on the left, and a wide open pedestrian path on the right. But for some reason these three douchebags decided to play soccer in the middle of the bike path.
> 
> I rang the bell on my bike to let them know I was coming, and they ignore me, so I slowed down to pass and they kicked the ball into my tire.
> 
> ...


I think it was totally justified, assholes.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was riding my bike on the beach path the other day. There was a big empty parking lot on the left, and a wide open pedestrian path on the right. But for some reason these three douchebags decided to play soccer in the middle of the bike path.
> 
> I rang the bell on my bike to let them know I was coming, and they ignore me, so I slowed down to pass and they kicked the ball into my tire.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah strike first, strike hard, no mercy! Don't give a fuck about that asshole, just keep living your good life.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The first condoms were sheep intestines. Think about that for awhile.


 They'll stick it in anything


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was riding my bike on the beach path the other day. There was a big empty parking lot on the left, and a wide open pedestrian path on the right. But for some reason these three douchebags decided to play soccer in the middle of the bike path.
> 
> I rang the bell on my bike to let them know I was coming, and they ignore me, so I slowed down to pass and they kicked the ball into my tire.
> 
> ...


I now view people purposefully coming up to me and my family maskless as attempted murder.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I now view people purposefully coming up to me and my family maskless as attempted murder.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I now view people purposefully coming up to me and my family maskless as attempted murder.


Stand Your Ground law applies?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Stand Your Ground law applies?


Yes. If they cough on me or in my general direction, I assume they are knowingly deploying biological weapons to do me mass harm and I will defend myself.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 20, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Yes. If they cough on me or in my general direction, I assume they are knowingly deploying biological weapons to do me mass harm and I will defend myself.


That’s how I feel as well. I don’t know you! That’s my purse!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Dr said GO GET VACCINATED! I said geez man ok.
Called my primary care physician, said call health department.
Called county health department, no vaccine and they have no idea when they will get any.
wtaf


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dr said GO GET VACCINATED! I said geez man ok.
> Called my primary care physician, said call health department.
> Called county health department, no vaccine and they have no idea when they will get any.
> wtaf


Thanks Obama  



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dr said GO GET VACCINATED! I said geez man ok.
> Called my primary care physician, said call health department.
> Called county health department, no vaccine and they have no idea when they will get any.
> wtaf


Apparently the previous administration chose not to order enough vaccine. I'm sure you know the problems with a brand new type of vaccine's supply line issues better than I do LOL. So that is a complicating issue as well. It will get better but not as soon as all of us had hoped.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 21, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dr said GO GET VACCINATED! I said geez man ok.
> Called my primary care physician, said call health department.
> Called county health department, no vaccine and they have no idea when they will get any.
> wtaf


That's pretty much the consensus everywhere. Operation Warp Speed is an astounding failure. My health plan sends me updated info weekly and is basically like "we're ready to help vaccinate you! As soon as we know what the fuck is going on! Stay tuned!".


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2021)

neosapien said:


> That's pretty much the consensus everywhere. Operation Warp Speed is an astounding failure. My health plan sends me updated info weekly and is basically like "we're ready to help vaccinate you! As soon as we know what the fuck is going on! Stay tuned!".


They've just started to vax folks 75+ in my county; only two places and an appointment must be made. As of this morning, no appts available for 9 days(all filled). No info as to when others can begin to be vaxx'd


----------



## neosapien (Jan 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They've just started to vax folks 75+ in my county; only two places and an appointment must be made. As of this morning, no appts available for 9 days(all filled). No info as to when others can begin to be vaxx'd


Yep, the email this morning said they expanded the first round down to +65 from +75. Then preceded to say they don't have any doses and have no idea when they're going to get them so it doesn't matter anyways lol. But not really lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2021)

70 or older here till 4/1


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 70 or older here till 4/1


Only front line workers and those living in long term care here. Phase two will include regular seniors. They're saying the rest of us will start getting it in phase 3 in August but I have zero faith it will happen in 2021.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2021)

*Holding hands, couple married 70 years dies from COVID-19 minutes apart*








Holding hands, couple married 70 years dies from COVID-19 minutes apart


Three of the couple's children wanted to share their story to encourage others to take COVID-19 seriously and give the virus respect.



www.wmcactionnews5.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only front line workers and those living in long term care here. Phase two will include regular seniors. They're saying the rest of us will start getting it in phase 3 in August but I have zero faith it will happen in 2021.


I'm hopeful the J&J vaccine will change things. I imagine most first world countries will be mostly vaccinated by the end of 2021. This is why healthcare aid is so important. If we don't get herd immunity all over this world there will be reservoirs that will mutate and come at us again.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

A buddy I haven't seen in a year came to pick up some weed. He mentioned his nurse wife just got her second vaccine shot last week. I told him I'd pay him 3 grand if she could get me vaccinated. He laughed, but I was dead serious.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey Curious,
Still trying to educate the masses I see. I switched from Lisinopril to Losartan back last winter when you told me about this.

I survived surgery too with no infecton. Now everyone is waiting around for the government to get out of it's own way...so we can get vaccinated.

Woulda never survived without ganja.

Cheers,
DrDee


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hopeful the J&J vaccine will change things. I imagine most first world countries will be mostly vaccinated by the end of 2021. This is why healthcare aid is so important. If we don't get herd immunity all over this world there will be reservoirs that will mutate and come at us again.


We've purchased 38 million doses of the J&J vaccine. 



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid-vaccines-canada-profiles-1.5708240


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

Kushash said:


> President Biden is delivering remarks on the Covid Response now.
> It is nice to see Dr. Fauci with him.


I just watched Fauci speak. His demeanor was SO different, speaking freely and honestly. He explicitly stated how repressive the last administration was, and how he was ordered not to contradict Trump even when complete lies were being told. He seems happy and relieved, it is gonna take a while to get used to this new rationality.


----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2021)

Lies traded for lies ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> Lies traded for lies ?


It always is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

JohnDee said:


> Hey Curious,
> Still trying to educate the masses I see. I switched from Lisinopril to Losartan back last winter when you told me about this.
> 
> I survived surgery too with no infecton. Now everyone is waiting around for the government to get out of it's own way...so we can get vaccinated.
> ...


So good to see you here my friend!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We are losing about 400/day in Los Angeles.
> Fewer but better I guess.


My stepmom might be put on a ventilator here soon.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My stepmom might be put on a ventilator here soon.


So sorry, that sucks bro.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My stepmom might be put on a ventilator here soon.


I’m sorry Aero. I hope she makes it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My stepmom might be put on a ventilator here soon.


That sux, but at least there is equipment available.
I hope & pray for her recovery.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2021)

My ‘Long Covid’ Nightmare: Still Sick After 6 Months (Published 2021)


A Times reporter caught the coronavirus during the New York City outbreak last April. But the acute phase of the illness was just the beginning.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 23, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> My ‘Long Covid’ Nightmare: Still Sick After 6 Months (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> A Times reporter caught the coronavirus during the New York City outbreak last April. But the acute phase of the illness was just the beginning.
> ...


Great article. I can relate to a lot of her experience. Long covid sux.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So good to see you here my friend!


Hi Annie and RUI crew. 
I'm trying to pop in now and then. I'm still a long ways from growing again though. My hip surgery got put off by Covid risk. Plus if I wait...there's a good possibility of getting the vaccine. So safety first...

Currently stoned to themax on some Blue Dream.

Condolences to all those who've lost friends or family. Man, who thought this would be going on for so long.

We dodged a bullet...now hoping for the future
Cheers,
DrDee


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

JohnDee said:


> Hi Annie and RUI crew.
> I'm trying to pop in now and then. I'm still a long ways from growing again though. My hip surgery got put off by Covid risk. Plus if I wait...there's a good possibility of getting the vaccine. So safety first...
> 
> Currently stoned to themax on some Blue Dream.
> ...


I'm hoping they get the vaccines worked out soon so there's a steady supply. I need to smoke some Wedding Cake and head out for a run around the neighborhood, but it's so brutally cold here and very windy, ugh. I don't want to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm hoping they get the vaccines worked out soon so there's a steady supply. I need to smoke some Wedding Cake and head out for a run around the neighborhood, but it's so brutally cold here and very windy, ugh. I don't want to.


Wife got her second shot


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wife got her second shot











Moderna Developing Vaccine Booster Shot for Virus Strain Identified in South Africa


Moderna said lab tests indicate its Covid-19 vaccine protects against emerging strains, but a weaker immune response has prompted it to work on a booster shot for a variant first identified in South Africa.




www.wsj.com





This is why you can't let a virus run rampant and expect to vaccinate your way out of it on the first run of vaccines. I'm not sure how many iterations we may have to do before we stamp this out. If we mask up and act like adults it will be fewer.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

I can’t get a vaccination because we don’t have any left in the county.

Tampa is giving their second vaccinations. I’ve got 3 autoimmune diseases.

Found out today we can call the health department to try to secure a spot. Start calling at three pm. wtaf is going on here defucknsantis?

Meantime, by the gate, as we drive in, there’s a little box for me. I squeal with delight because a mystery package is sometimes awesome.

Eh, not this time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I can’t get a vaccination because we don’t have any left in the county.
> 
> Tampa is giving their second vaccinations. I’ve got 3 autoimmune diseases.
> 
> ...


I could get a vaccination right now if I'd agree to give them. I'd rather just keep wearing my respirator and let shit sort itself out. I don't even care enough to be apathetic about it anymore.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

It’s 3:00 and I’m “caller number 315”!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I could get a vaccination right now if I'd agree to give them. I'd rather just keep wearing my respirator and let shit sort itself out. I don't even care enough to be apathetic about it anymore.


I do. I’m not looking to get any sicker than I am now. I’d like to have some semblance of a life.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s 3:00 and I’m “caller number 315”!


Could have been worse you could have been caller 666.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I could get a vaccination right now if I'd agree to give them. I'd rather just keep wearing my respirator and let shit sort itself out. I don't even care enough to be apathetic about it anymore.


Why won’t you give them?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Could have been worse you could have been caller 666.


I guess.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why won’t you give them?


Several reasons, not all inclusive and not in any order: an hour commute each way, 10 hour shifts, lack of current malpractice insurance and responsibility for life and death. If it were local, a 5 hour shift and I only gave injections I'd be on board, but my licensure and their need makes that impossible.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Several reasons, not all inclusive and not in any order: an hour commute each way, 10 hour shifts, lack of current malpractice insurance and responsibility for life and death. If it were local, a 5 hour shift and I only gave injections I'd be on board, but my licensure and their need makes that impossible.


There’s no where local you can help without fear?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Several reasons, not all inclusive and not in any order: an hour commute each way, 10 hour shifts, lack of current malpractice insurance and responsibility for life and death. If it were local, a 5 hour shift and I only gave injections I'd be on board, but my licensure and their need makes that impossible.


I'm sure it's also no fun to be shooting people up that are like "my kid is making me get this but I really don't want to because I read on Breitbart that it's got dead kids from China in it". And all the other fun comments.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> There’s no where local you can help without fear?


Sadly no, we aren't in much better shape than Florida. I wish I could help out and I still may before this is over.



neosapien said:


> I'm sure it's also no fun to be shooting people up that are like "*my kid is making me get this but I really don't want to* because I read on Breitbart that it's got dead kids from China in it". And all the other fun comments.


That's the point they don't get the shot because they just withdrew consent


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly no, we aren't in much better shape than Florida. I wish I could help out and I still may before this is over.
> 
> 
> That's the point they don't get the shot because they just withdrew consent


Don’t that just suck. I know you would absolutely help if you could. It just sucks. 
Now I’ve gotta stay away from @Laughing Grass what happened?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t that just suck. I know you would absolutely help if you could. It just sucks.
> Now I’ve gotta stay away from @Laughing Grass what happened?


That's my partner's phone. I don't know we've been so careful.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's my partner's phone. I don't know we've been so careful.


Throw it away, it’s contaminated!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Throw it away, it’s contaminated!


lol that's going to be my cootie phone as soon as she get the password for her email.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's going to be my cootie phone as soon as she get the password for her email.



I read that as coochie phone. I'd be really interested in seeing that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I read that as coochie phone. I'd be really interested in seeing that.


lol for a good time call 416...

google image search for coochie phone yielded no humorous results


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

@Laughing Grass you’re not supposed to do that with your phone. That’s not what phone sex means 




























 I’ve got your number! Put it on vibrate and put it in your pocket, I’ll call you in 20 minutes. Use that special alert


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> put it in your pocket


Define "pocket".


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Define "pocket".


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Floriduh 









Publix vaccine deal leaves many seniors out in the cold; commissioner says she’s ‘absolutely disgusted’


Palm Beach County Commissioner Melissa McKinlay on Tuesday blasted Gov. Ron DeSantis for giving Publix so much authority over the distribution of the COVID-19 vaccine in the county.




www.sun-sentinel.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

Science | AAAS







science.sciencemag.org





The important takeaway:
"27.5-fold more potent than remdesivir against SARS-CoV-2 in vitro, with limited toxicity in cell culture."


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Science | AAAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news.
Interesting they call it zoonotic as well.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

Philly Fighting COVID CEO admits taking vaccine doses home despite patient demand


After the PFC clinic turned away people seeking vaccinations that day, friends of CEO Andrei Doroshin say they saw a Snapchat photo of him appearing to administer vaccine off-site.




whyy.org





So Philadelphia partners with a 22 y/o kid with zero public health education or experience who says this,

“The old best practices in healthcare in terms of intramuscular injections were written for a hospital visit that would take 30 minutes that you would bill for as a provider visit,” Doroshin told HealthDay in an interview last week. “Most of those best practices can go out the window.”

Then they are shocked when shit goes south and all those vaccines are bootlegged or wasted. The reason best practices and well trained practitioners exist isn't because it's technically difficult to jab someone with a needle into a muscle but because if someone reacts you have to know how to save them and you have mere minutes to do it and that's just the most urgent of the reasons why this should not be diverted from the Public Health experts.

I'm not even launching into tracking of longterm consequences and side effect tracking they are not set up to do! I'm so sick and tired of government's bowing to a poorly educated group's rejection of science, possibly because of their own anti-education bias.
/rant


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 27, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/anal-swab-china-coronavirus/2021/01/27/cc284f56-6054-11eb-a177-7765f29a9524_story.html


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

@curious2garden 
My step mother got put on a ventilator yesterday 
She fought like hell but the doctor said it is time. She said she absolutely did not want to be put on it and they were discussing a DNR but she gave in.
What odds would you say she has? 50%? That’s what the doc said.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> My step mother got put on a ventilator yesterday
> She fought like hell but the doctor said it is time. She said she absolutely did not want to be put on it and they were discussing a DNR but she gave in.
> What odds would you say she has? 50%? That’s what the doc said.


Think positive bud. Today is my dad's first day back at work. He was in icu a few weeks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think positive bud. Today is my dad's first day back at work. He was in icu a few weeks.


Right on bro!

My dad’s body handled the virus good.
Yesterday he had my brother come get his gun because he said he won’t be able to live if she passes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Think positive bud. Today is my dad's first day back at work. He was in icu a few weeks.


Oh, i’m sorry if you have said it on here before but did he end up on a ventilator?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> My step mother got put on a ventilator yesterday
> She fought like hell but the doctor said it is time. She said she absolutely did not want to be put on it and they were discussing a DNR but she gave in.
> What odds would you say she has? 50%? That’s what the doc said.


That's a real shame she fought going on it. It would have improved her odds to have gone on it earlier rather than later. You wear yourself down fighting it and they can keep you asleep nowadays on a ventilator. Which is a huge stress reducer which siphons off energy you need for healing while you are in ICU. ICUs are very stressful places for patients. 

Quoting odds isn't really useful. Statistics (odds) describe a population but for a patient it's binary; you live or you die. It's like playing poker you have odds of different hands but when you're playing your hand it's binary between types of hands. You get the cards or you don't. 

I could go on and on about all the different nuanced things that could turn in her favor or against. The best thing you can do is pray. I'm serious, prayer and laughter reach patients and have demonstrably helped. So focus your attention on her and visualize her healthy and well, doing what she loves. I will include her in my prayers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> My step mother got put on a ventilator yesterday
> She fought like hell but the doctor said it is time. She said she absolutely did not want to be put on it and they were discussing a DNR but she gave in.
> What odds would you say she has? 50%? That’s what the doc said.


oh wow.....keep your chin up man......

prayers to you and yours .......


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, i’m sorry if you have said it on here before but did he end up on a ventilator?


Ventilators increase your chance of making it. They reduce the energy you are expending on breathing allowing you to divert that energy to healing. It's scary, but good she's on one. They know how to handle this unlike a year ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, i’m sorry if you have said it on here before but did he end up on a ventilator?


No, but it was discussed. Every time he was taken off of oxygen he had to be put back on. Each one of his lungs where only working at about 20% blood oxygen level was only in the low 20's when he went in. That was late November. It's a long recovery.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, but it was discussed. Every time he was taken off of oxygen he had to be put back on. Each one of his lungs where only working at about 20% blood oxygen level was only in the low 20's when he went in. That was late November. It's a long recovery.



Where there's life there's hope.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

Sorry @Aeroknow 

Looks like the Ontario lockdown is FINALLY bearing fruit. 1,670 new cases today, third day in a row that it's been under 2,000. A seven day average of less than 1,000 cases per day is the threshold to start opening back up. 

My partner is getting tested now. I'm not getting the test again unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry @Aeroknow
> 
> Looks like the Ontario lockdown is FINALLY bearing fruit. 1,670 new cases today, third day in a row that it's been under 2,000. A seven day average of less than 1,000 cases per day is the threshold to start opening back up.
> 
> ...


your number are about the same as ours down here, we recorded 1500 new cases plus in one day


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where there's life there's hope.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> your number are about the same as ours down here, we recorded 1500 new cases plus in one day


that's really low for almost 30 million people. 

We reported 3,747 new cases on Jan 9 and have half the population of Texas.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's really low for almost 30 million people.
> 
> We reported 3,747 new cases on Jan 9 and have half the population of Texas.


this is the 25th in my county....


texas cases 2.29 mil, deaths 35k + within texas ....so far


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> this is the 25th in my county....
> View attachment 4808785
> 
> texas cases 2.29 mil, deaths 35k + within texas ....so far


oh wow that's not good. 1,670 was for the entire province of Ontario, 450 new cases in Toronto proper.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh wow that's not good. 1,670 was for the entire province of Ontario, 450 new cases in Toronto proper.


no it isn't good, and for the business I work at, I have to be particularly careful of who I get around and talk with customer wise, don't wanna bring this crap to the homestead ya know....if either my wife or I catch it....it's really not good...


----------



## Kushash (Jan 27, 2021)

Sending prayers to all those who are sick or know someone who is.
My wife is getting her 1st dose of the Pfizer vaccine in a hour. I'll report back any side affects.

This link is to the fact sheet for caregivers and recipients we were given to read.
ShowLabeling.aspx (pfizer.com)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

Kushash said:


> Sending prayers to all those who are sick or know someone who is.
> My wife is getting her 1st dose of the Pfizer vaccine in a hour. I'll report back any side affects.
> 
> This link is to the fact sheet for caregivers and recipients we were given to read.
> ShowLabeling.aspx (pfizer.com)


That's great news! Report back


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no it isn't good, and for the business I work at, I have to be particularly careful of who I get around and talk with customer wise, don't wanna bring this crap to the homestead ya know....if either my wife or I catch it....it's really not good...


I've bitched and complained a lot about being locked down for so long. The anxiety and stress of going to work and being around other people must be a lot worse!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

Kushash said:


> Sending prayers to all those who are sick or know someone who is.
> My wife is getting her 1st dose of the Pfizer vaccine in a hour. I'll report back any side affects.
> 
> This link is to the fact sheet for caregivers and recipients we were given to read.
> ShowLabeling.aspx (pfizer.com)


Mine just got her second....

This was basically how her whole office ended up feeling....first shot it wasn't bad, second one kicked her ass the last day or so. She got it on Monday am. Mon night she had nausea, was hot and cold (no fever) and run down like a truck hit her. Tues she went in to work but was still feeling pretty shitty....same last night. But today said much better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The anxiety and stress of going to work and being around other people must be a lot worse!


It is, honestly. Take it from me...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've bitched and complained a lot about being locked down for so long. The anxiety and stress of going to work and being around other people must be a lot worse!


I retired & relocated because of this crap.
Second to marrying my best friend, it was the best decision I've ever made.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> It is, honestly. Take it from me...


I was going into the office twice a week until end of Nov, I think. I hated being in the office especially because people would remove their masks the second they got to their desk. It's air borne fuckers! 
I finally told the boss I wasn't going in. 3 weeks later they told everyone that can work from home to do so. At home until the end of February, probably longer.

I feel much better staying home and no traffic anxiety either 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I retired & relocated because of this crap.
> Second to marrying my best friend, it was the best decision I've ever made.


I kind of enjoy it. It's sort of like everyone has been inducted into my working world  I feel so validated 

Seriously though, with the earth's population at an all time high and still growing we really can never go completely back to our freewheeling, germ trading ways. We are going to have to face our impact on this world and either ameliorate it ourselves or face the obvious longterm consequences.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 27, 2021)

We had some cases but we are back to 0 for now
@Aeroknow best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Kushash (Jan 28, 2021)

My wife got the moderna vaccine yesterday. I thought it was going to be pfizer because we were given the Pfizer fact sheet.
About an hour after the shot there was soreness around the injection site. Several hours later she had a nasty headache. This morning she is feeling good.


There is a nasty rash around the injection site that some people are getting after the moderna shot.
'COVID arm': Moderna vaccine rash a harmless side effect, doctors say (usatoday.com)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I retired & relocated because of this crap.
> Second to marrying my best friend, it was the best decision I've ever made.


I tried to retire in late 2019.....as you can see that didn't work out...lol

and 

ditto on the marring the best friend...13yrs now.....14yrs in June...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was going into the office twice a week until end of Nov, I think. I hated being in the office especially because people would remove their masks the second they got to their desk. It's air borne fuckers!
> I finally told the boss I wasn't going in. 3 weeks later they told everyone that can work from home to do so. At home until the end of February, probably longer.
> 
> I feel much better staying home and no traffic anxiety either
> ...


wish I could work from home honestly......

happy that you can though....just be safe in these trying times....

I'm trying to....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I tried to retire in late 2019.....as you can see that didn't work out...lol
> and ditto on the marring the best friend...13yrs now.....14yrs in June...


We'll celebrate our 35th this year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We'll celebrate our 35th this year.


awesome.......


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We'll celebrate our 35th this year.


40 for us in July. We made a deal, whoever left first had to take the kids, it worked I guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> 40 for us in July.


You must be closer to the "Antique Award" than I am.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

<<<<<


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2021)

Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


I'm so sorry bro.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


Damn Aero - I am sorry to hear that.
Lost both my folks some years back - it really doesn't get any easier I hate to say.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


Oh man my condolences


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


I'm sorry Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn Aero - I am sorry to hear that.
> Lost both my folks some years back - it really doesn't get any easier I hate to say.


I lost my Mother a few years back. My Stepmom was there for us and definitely helped us all with our loss. She was such a wonderful person.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I lost my Mother a few years back. My Stepmom was there for us and definitely helped us all with our loss. She was such a wonderful person.
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


I’m really sorry to hear that, amigo.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


 no words


----------



## HGCC (Jan 28, 2021)

Kushash said:


> My wife got the moderna vaccine yesterday. I thought it was going to be pfizer because we were given the Pfizer fact sheet.
> About an hour after the shot there was soreness around the injection site. Several hours later she had a nasty headache. This morning she is feeling good.
> 
> 
> ...


Wife and I got ours a week ago or so. She has some weird lumps that showed up in her shoulder area so going to get looked at, but doing fine overall with Moderna. It is about the same as a flu shot, feel sort of run down for a few days and your arm is sore.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


Thats terrible, my condolences.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


Thoughts are with you. Love you man. huggs.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 29, 2021)

So sorry Aero


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh, Aero, I was so saddened to read that this morning. 
Love and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.

i just realized that my mom and stepmom both passed away at the same age of 67.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone.
> 
> i just realized that my mom and stepmom both passed away at the same age of 67.


How's your dad? You or your bro able to be with him?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How's your dad? You or your bro able to be with him?


He’s not doing good. I have lots of family down south where he’s at and they are on it.
Was talking with family about getting down there. I’ll have to fly because my ass wont be able to handle the 6.5hr drive because of the sciatica.
pretty scared to fly because the virus but what do you do?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> He’s not doing good. I have lots of family down south where he’s at and they are on it.
> Was talking with family about getting down there. I’ll have to fly because my ass wont be able to handle the 6.5hr drive because of the sciatica.
> pretty scared to fly because the virus but what do you do? Get expedited shipping. Then wear these anytime you go face to face.


You wear a respirator on that plane Aero, please. 





Amazon.com: Medium 7502 Half Facepiece Resusable Respirator Wide field of vision（1 Pcs) : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: Medium 7502 Half Facepiece Resusable Respirator Wide field of vision（1 Pcs) : Tools & Home Improvement



amzn.to





These cartridges work (others work too you need a P100 designation)





3M P100 Respirator Cartridge/Filter 60921, 1 Pair, Helps Protect Against Organic Vapors and Particulates: Safety Respirator Cartridges And Filters: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


3M P100 Respirator Cartridge/Filter 60921, 1 Pair, Helps Protect Against Organic Vapors and Particulates: Safety Respirator Cartridges And Filters: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



amzn.to





Wrap a flimsy disposal mask around the exhale valve in front put the ties around the packs:


Wear eye covering sunglasses or regular clear eye protection I am sure you use when you use any powertools! LOL

Much love and my prayers are with you.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2021)

The Pandemic Has Erased Entire Categories of Friendship


There’s a reason you miss the people you didn’t even know that well.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


I'm so sorry bro. I'm feeling very emotional about this. 
 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


awe shit dude...I'm so sorry.....my condolences to you and your......


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2021)

@Aeroknow 

You just let us know if there’s anything we can do for you. Now is the time to lean on family and friends, and we are here for you, brother.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


I’m so sorry hear this. My heart is breaking for you and your family.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


No!..............this is so fucked up.......I love you man


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4811688


Double check with taste? Gotta make sure.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Double check with taste? Gotta make sure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


Ahh jeeze, so sorry Aero


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


So sorry bro. 
Yesterday I found out that my mother & oldest sister both have covid. 
Mom is doing better than my sis — and she’s 87!
Fucking shit is crazy...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well it’s official. My stepmom just passed away. Fucking crazy. I’ve loved her for almost all my life. She treated us like we were her own.


No words


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

Dodger Stadium's COVID-19 vaccination site temporarily shut down after protesters gather at entrance


The demonstrators included members of anti-vaccine and far-right groups.




www.latimes.com





So I was lucky and won The Hunger Games and got my husband a coveted appointment for the Pfizer series. Let's hope the anti-vaxxers all have Covid and stay home so he can actually get the damn shot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Dodger Stadium's COVID-19 vaccination site temporarily shut down after protesters gather at entrance
> 
> 
> The demonstrators included members of anti-vaccine and far-right groups.
> ...


Fingers crossed it works out.
How about you - are you in line too?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fingers crossed it works out.
> How about you - are you in line too?


Thanks! Nope I'm still too young. So unless I want to volunteer I wait my turn. Luckily I have very good PPE. Because we won't be close to herd immunity for months all of us, even the vaccinated, need to continue wearing PPE so it's really no burden.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2021)

Covid Sniffing Dogs! Trained to seek out and identify, then eat, people with covid. Okay, they don't eat people, but they are very cute and thrive on belly scratches.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks! Nope I'm still too young. So unless I want to volunteer I wait my turn. Luckily I have very good PPE. Because we won't be close to herd immunity for months all of us, even the vaccinated, need to continue wearing PPE so it's really no burden.


Us too - they moved the goal post here as well, now it's 75 yo where it was 65 just weeks ago.
VA has none & what they are getting is going to the older demographic so we'll both be standing in the cheap seats for a while to come.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Us too - they moved the goal post here as well, now it's 75 yo where it was 65 just weeks ago.
> VA has none & what they are getting is going to the older demographic so we'll both be standing in the cheap seats for a while to come.


Well that sucks! Oh well what's another year?


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

Pfizer moved up it's delivery date of additional 100 million vaccines from July 31 to May 31.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2021)

I just got an invite from the Alaska VA to get my vaccination.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just got an invite from the Alaska VA to get my vaccination.


At least you know they stored it cold.


----------



## printer (Feb 2, 2021)

*E484K mutation is potentially associated with SARS-CoV-2 adaptive fitness*
"the scientists suggest that E484K mutation is associated with increased viral fitness under natural selection pressure" 

Overall, the study indicates that the E484K mutation acts as a critical evolutionary event for different viral lineages in terms of increasing viral fitness. The E484K mutation could potentially increase the infectivity and immune evasion potency of SARS-CoV-2. 









E484K mutation is potentially associated with SARS-CoV-2 adaptive fitness


A team of Brazilian scientists has recently conducted genomic and phylogenetic analyses of the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) genome to understand the viral evolution process better. Their analyses reveal that the E484K mutated variant of SARS-CoV-2 is present in...




www.news-medical.net





Basically we are probably going to have this strain, or worse, around for some time as the poorer countries can be a breeding ground for mutations. At minimum we may have to get used to closed borders for some time.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> At least you know they stored it cold.


Isn't that the South Pole?


----------



## printer (Feb 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't that the South Pole?


Summertime at the South Pole

Now





-35 °C
Passing clouds.
Feels Like: -47 °C
Forecast: -30 / -32 °C
Wind: 15 km/h ↑ from East

Location: Amundsen-Scott South Pole StationCurrent Time: Feb 3, 2021 at 8:19:16 amLatest Report: Feb 3, 2021 at 7:00 am


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

An Ontario mayor is asking for highway checkpoints to help curb non-essential travel


An Ontario politician is among those calling for further restrictions on the movement of residents who he believes are helping to spread COVID-19 t...




www.blogto.com





lol I spent thirty years in Sudbury one night. This guy is nuts, NOBODY wants to visit Sudbury.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> An Ontario mayor is asking for highway checkpoints to help curb non-essential travel
> 
> 
> An Ontario politician is among those calling for further restrictions on the movement of residents who he believes are helping to spread COVID-19 t...
> ...


I wish they would stop all the day trippers here.....yeah they might just pass through but they still stop for gas and food


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish they would stop all the day trippers here.....yeah they might just pass through but they still stop for gas and food


It's just weird to me, we're all on the same team. During the summer the beaches on Lake Erie and Huron were stopping people from Toronto from using them. In retaliation Toronto has blocked outsiders from booking time on our ice rinks and using community services. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's just weird to me, we're all on the same team. During the summer the beaches on Lake Erie and Huron were stopping people from Toronto from using them. In retaliation Toronto has blocked outsiders from booking time on our ice rinks and using community services. Can't we all just get along?


This is why I don't want to go skiing on the weekends. If people where here and actually quarantining correctly then it would be a steady flow......and not as crazy on the weekends.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

UC Davis works to protect city’s residents from COVID-19


The University of California, Davis is hoping to protect the city of Davis from the virus as they make resources available to people who live or work within the city limits.




fox40.com


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2021)

*Study: International travel had 'biggest impact' in early COVID-19 spread*
The biggest factor in the death rate from the first wave of coronavirus cases was international travel, according to a new study from researchers at the University of Aberdeen.

Researchers assessed death rates in the 37 hardest-hit countries, looking at factors including urban population, population density and arrivals at the border. Countries analyzed included the U.S., the U.K., Spain, France, Italy and Brazil.








Study: International travel had ‘biggest impact’ in early COVID-19 spread


The biggest factor in the death rate from the first wave of coronavirus cases was international travel, according to a new study from researchers at the University of Aberdeen.Researchers assessed …




thehill.com





No Shit.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2021)

K&N is making masks now?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4815993
> K&N is making masks now?


actually ...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2021)

printer said:


> *Study: International travel had 'biggest impact' in early COVID-19 spread*
> The biggest factor in the death rate from the first wave of coronavirus cases was international travel, according to a new study from researchers at the University of Aberdeen.
> 
> Researchers assessed death rates in the 37 hardest-hit countries, looking at factors including urban population, population density and arrivals at the border. Countries analyzed included the U.S., the U.K., Spain, France, Italy and Brazil.
> ...


Good report, travel is really an issue with this both distant and local. With such a large pool to draw on Sars-COV2 will be with us for awhile via it's many mutations. We really need to focus on vaccinating the world.


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good report, travel is really an issue with this both distant and local. With such a large pool to draw on Sars-COV2 will be with us for awhile via it's many mutations. We really need to focus on vaccinating the world.


My sister caught the first round of SARS years ago on an international flight. When you can reach any (civilized) point on the globe in a day it is not a surprise disease can travel.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2021)

Took my husband to the Magic Mountain MegaPod for the first of his Pfizer series. It was very well planned out and quite efficient. It took 35 minutes start to finish and 15 of those were the post injection wait! Thank you LA County. Now do me.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's just weird to me, we're all on the same team. During the summer the beaches on Lake Erie and Huron were stopping people from Toronto from using them. In retaliation Toronto has blocked outsiders from booking time on our ice rinks and using community services. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


The border crossing can be confusing anyway.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

And in the blink of an eye, the state of Florida contracted covid...









‘Incredibly disappointing’: Tampa police respond to Super Bowl party featuring Steve Aoki


American DJ Steve Aoki reportedly performed at a Super Bowl “party spot” Friday night in Tampa. Now, the Tampa Police Department is expressing their dissatisfaction with the event.



www.wfla.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Dear God,
Please remove the idiots.









St. Pete mayor reacts to 50 Cent’s ‘stupid’ Super Bowl party


Rapper 50 Cent reportedly hosted a “wild” Super Bowl party Friday night in St. Petersburg and the town’s mayor isn’t happy about it.



www.wfla.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dear God,
> Please remove the idiots.
> 
> 
> ...



This video, and this unbelivably stupid store owner, still pisses me off.








Fuckin' Florida...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> This video, and this unbelivably stupid store owner, still pisses me off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bunch of nutbags in this state.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2021)

The more virus we harbor the more mutations the greater risk of needing more than one round of vaccines. It hurts all of us.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The more virus we harbor the more mutations the greater risk of needing more than one round of vaccines. It hurts all of us.


There is truth!


----------



## printer (Feb 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The more virus we harbor the more mutations the greater risk of needing more than one round of vaccines. It hurts all of us.


*UN: ‘Concerning news’ vaccines may not work against variants*
The head of the World Health Organization said Monday the emergence of new COVID-19 variants has raised questions about whether or not existing vaccines will work, calling it “concerning news” that the vaccines developed so far may be less effective against the variant first detected in South Africa.

Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said at a media briefing that South Africa’s decision on Sunday to suspend its vaccination campaign using the AstraZeneca vaccine is “a reminder that we need to do everything we can to reduce circulation of the virus with proven public health measures.”

He said it was increasingly clear that vaccine manufacturers would need to tweak their existing shots to address the ongoing genetic evolution of the coronavirus, saying booster shots would most likely be necessary, especially since new variants of the virus are now spreading globally and appear likely to become the predominant strains.









UN: 'Concerning news' vaccines may not work against variants


GENEVA (AP) — The head of the World Health Organization said Monday the emergence of new COVID-19 variants has raised questions about whether or not existing vaccines will work, calling it “concerning news” that the vaccines developed so far may be less effective against the variant first...




apnews.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

printer said:


> *UN: ‘Concerning news’ vaccines may not work against variants*
> The head of the World Health Organization said Monday the emergence of new COVID-19 variants has raised questions about whether or not existing vaccines will work, calling it “concerning news” that the vaccines developed so far may be less effective against the variant first detected in South Africa.
> 
> Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said at a media briefing that South Africa’s decision on Sunday to suspend its vaccination campaign using the AstraZeneca vaccine is “a reminder that we need to do everything we can to reduce circulation of the virus with proven public health measures.”
> ...


SA might be wise in holding up.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 8, 2021)

U.S. COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations log biggest weekly drops since pandemic started (msn.com)


----------



## H G Griffin (Feb 8, 2021)

Kushash said:


> U.S. COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations log biggest weekly drops since pandemic started (msn.com)


Almost like there is no longer an unhinged idiot in charge.


----------



## printer (Feb 8, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Almost like there is no longer an unhinged idiot in charge.


Actually got over the Thanksgiving/Christmas celebrations. That is a good thing with the new strains making the rounds.


----------



## H G Griffin (Feb 9, 2021)

printer said:


> Actually got over the Thanksgiving/Christmas celebrations.


Right.

The fact the the current president actually gives a fuck about the nation he has been elected to lead and is listening to scientists, as opposed to the last moron, has nothing to do with it.

The rates are lower now than they have been since the very beginning, but turfing Trump played no part in the matter.

Okay, whatever gets you through your day, man.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2021)

The rates are not near as low as they ever were, not close.

My 16 year old granddaughter has Covid, family of 8 quarantined.

We are worried and sad.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The rates are not near as low as they ever were, not close.
> 
> My 16 year old granddaughter has Covid, family of 8 quarantined.
> 
> We are worried and sad.


Praying for you and your family.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The rates are not near as low as they ever were, not close.
> 
> My 16 year old granddaughter has Covid, family of 8 quarantined.
> 
> We are worried and sad.


I'm so sorry


----------



## printer (Feb 9, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Right.
> 
> The fact the the current president actually gives a fuck about the nation he has been elected to lead and is listening to scientists, as opposed to the last moron, has nothing to do with it.
> 
> ...


I have been following real medical information since it started. I warned people not to make the same mistake as Canada made with our Thanksgiving (earlier than yours) and we saw a spike because of people getting together. The timing of your increase and decrease coincides with your holidays. Thankfully the numbers are coming down. Not everything is on the back of Trump. A lot of responsibility still resides in ordinary people and State governments. 

There is not anything Biden could have done getting the virus down in eight days. I do have some medical knowledge, I worked with our infectious control department in relation with the Isolation and ICU rooms in a tertiary hospital. I has no love for Trump and his political calculations made the situation worse than it could have been. But unlike Trump I believe in facts and science, and the science says Trump being gone for a week is not going to cause this drop in numbers.


----------



## Ebenezer Kong (Feb 9, 2021)

This link has probably been shared but Dr. Osterholm is typically the first and last word in my play book. Great information from someone who literally wrote the book on this stuff. https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/covid-19/podcasts-webinars


----------



## printer (Feb 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The rates are not near as low as they ever were, not close.
> 
> My 16 year old granddaughter has Covid, family of 8 quarantined.
> 
> We are worried and sad.


They are terrible but they have dropped 10% which is better than the constant rise we were seeing. There were 110,000 people hospitalized and now there are 80,000. Hopefully the ignorant Republicans and the invincible younger generations take it seriously. We need to try and keep the new variants under control. Hope your family is well, most of the younger ones get through it fine.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2021)

Super Bowl Florida has 29% of tested variants in US.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Super Bowl Florida has 29% or tested variants in US.


And I can’t get a GD vaccination with 3 autoimmune diseases. Fuck Floriduh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm so done with being trapped in my home and having everything that we've worked for taken away. I'm not complying anymore. 

Our 28 day lockdown that started on November 23, 2020 is now on day 78 and has been extended until Feb 22. I have zero faith that anything will change after the 22nd. We're not allowed to earn living and the measly government handouts barely cover a fraction of our expenses, yet all protected government and union positions are allowed to continue working. On Monday they opened all the schools except Toronto and Peel, yet their parents are not allowed to work and must shelter in place. How fucking ridiculous is that? Filthy little animals that always have their hands in their mouths are somehow safe yet going to work is not? Reading today that they kept the gyms open for MPPs at the provincial legislature while they shut ours down is the final straw! I'm done.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm so done with being trapped in my home and having everything that we've worked for taken away. I'm not complying anymore.
> 
> Our 28 day lockdown that started on November 23, 2020 is now on day 78 and has been extended until Feb 22. I have zero faith that anything will change after the 22nd. We're not allowed to earn living and the measly government handouts barely cover a fraction of our expenses, yet all protected government and union positions are allowed to continue working. On Monday they opened all the schools except Toronto and Peel, yet their parents are not allowed to work and must shelter in place. How fucking ridiculous is that? Filthy little animals that always have their hands in their mouths are somehow safe yet going to work is not? Reading today that they kept the gyms open for MPPs at the provincial legislature while they shut ours down is the final straw! I'm done.


Want a hug?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Want a hug?


I want a hug! You giving out freebies!?

Please Sir, can I have some more.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Want a hug?


kinda


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm so done with being trapped in my home and having everything that we've worked for taken away. I'm not complying anymore.
> 
> Our 28 day lockdown that started on November 23, 2020 is now on day 78 and has been extended until Feb 22. I have zero faith that anything will change after the 22nd. We're not allowed to earn living and the measly government handouts barely cover a fraction of our expenses, yet all protected government and union positions are allowed to continue working. On Monday they opened all the schools except Toronto and Peel, yet their parents are not allowed to work and must shelter in place. How fucking ridiculous is that? Filthy little animals that always have their hands in their mouths are somehow safe yet going to work is not? Reading today that they kept the gyms open for MPPs at the provincial legislature while they shut ours down is the final straw! I'm done.


Do what you need to do, just wear eye protection and a respirator while doing it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do what you need to do, just wear eye protection and a respirator while doing it


Just don’t go to Vegas 27 times.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> kinda


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do what you need to do, just wear eye protection and a respirator while doing it


We've been doing the double mask thing for the past month. My partner posted on IG that she'll be doing in-home sessions starting Thursday. She's booked through to Tuesday now, lol there's some demand! She'll be wearing two masks and a face shield while working. Goodlife fitness took a 300m loan from the federal government while they were laying everyone off so screw them too. We'll do it on our own.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Why is being gay ALWAYS the worst thing possible with these closeted SOBs?









Iranian cleric warns followers that COVID-19 vaccine turns people gay


"Don’t go near those who have had the COVID vaccine. They have become homosexuals...




www.lgbtqnation.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why is being gay ALWAYS the worst thing possible with these closeted SOBs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it all started with the fricken gay frogs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it all started with the fricken gay frogs.


I think it came from their disgrace at goat fucking.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it all started with the fricken gay frogs.


Frogs???! Do you mean the cheese eating surrender monkey frogs?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why is being gay ALWAYS the worst thing possible with these closeted SOBs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

"In response, the Israeli LGBTQ organization Havruta said they are “currently gearing up to welcome our new impending members.”


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why is being gay ALWAYS the worst thing possible with these closeted SOBs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That simply begs for an inappropriate retort.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Frogs???! Do you mean the cheese eating surrender monkey frogs?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


whoa, intense mf'er


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That simply begs for an inappropriate retort.


I’m gonna put orange Gatorade in mine later.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m gonna put orange Gatorade in mine later.


How was the coffee?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The rates are not near as low as they ever were, not close.
> 
> My 16 year old granddaughter has Covid, family of 8 quarantined.
> 
> We are worried and sad.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 10, 2021)

Afternoon fam. Got my second and I hear this is the one that gets people. I’ll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 10, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4821268


Kinky......


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Afternoon fam. Got my second and I hear this is the one that gets people. I’ll let you know tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife is just past 2 weeks since her second shot. For about a day she didn't feel good and laid down mostly. 



doublejj said:


> Kinky......


Always check the knuckles.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife is just past 2 weeks since her second shot. For about a day she didn't feel good and laid down mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> Always check the knuckles.....


Yeah same thing with some coworkers. Arm just now starting to hurt otherwise feeling nice an stony


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah same thing with some coworkers. Arm just now starting to hurt otherwise feeling nice an stony


Did you get the Moderna or Pfizer? Hub got the Pfizer and a couple days later felt a little punk but that only lasted a few hours.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get the Moderna or Pfizer? Hub got the Pfizer and a couple days later felt a little punk but that only lasted a few hours.


I don’t think I’ll get the jab until July at earliest taking there time. They will start giving it to frontline workers next month.
I still don’t know why they went a head with the Oz open had a few breaks outs because of those dirty tennis players


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get the Moderna or Pfizer? Hub got the Pfizer and a couple days later felt a little punk but that only lasted a few hours.


Moderna. Work is giving a PTO day for anyone having side effects. I’m taking advantage of that. Arm pretty sore and I woke with a terrible headache.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Moderna. Work is giving a PTO day for anyone having side effects. I’m taking advantage of that. Arm pretty sore and I woke with a terrible headache.


Never turn down free time off  Feel better Jerry. My husband's symptoms passed in a few hours. Hope yours go away as quickly.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2021)

Son in Law got second shot, my son is at the pharmacy right now and I was on for the 18th but looks like we will be throughly snowed in. Appointments gone in 5 minutes. On another list though. Just turned 70 so that is a big hurdle for this.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Never turn down free time off  Feel better Jerry. My husband's symptoms passed in a few hours. Hope yours go away as quickly.


Thanks. I feel great


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2021)

Has anyone gotten the J and J yet? I will get what I can get but at this point with my busy schedule the J and J is what I prefer. Wham bam thank you ma’am and done!


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone gotten the J and J yet? I will get what I can get but at this point with my busy schedule the J and J is what I prefer. Wham bam thank you ma’am and done!


I haven’t heard of anyone who’s got it yet. It’s out and ready to go?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> I haven’t heard of anyone who’s got it yet. It’s out and ready to go?


Not FDA approved yet, they filed on 2/4. I'm sure it will be soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone gotten the J and J yet? I will get what I can get but at this point with my busy schedule the J and J is what I prefer. Wham bam thank you ma’am and done!


J&J is testing improved efficacy using a second round of their vaccine. The findings on that cohort have not come in. The pending EUA is for the single shot but likely you'll need a booster. Chances are we are all going to need at least 1 booster no matter what vaccine. But the ease of one and done would be sweet.

I plan to take whatever vaccine is offered first. I'm picking up my new Epi pens Wednesday so I'm ready.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 12, 2021)

We got put back into a snap 5 day lockdown. Fucken hotel quarantine what a joke.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 12, 2021)

Coming off close to 240+ hours these last 4 weeks so 3 days off work on the couch eating pizza isn’t so bad. Im also going to get an ass ton of seafood to eat just to piss @Laughing Grass off.
Edit: I haven’t wake and baked for a while and this weed is heavy even typing is hard in a good way but lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Coming off close to 240+ hours these last 4 weeks so 3 days off work on the couch eating pizza isn’t so bad. Im also going to get an ass ton of seafood to eat just to piss @Laughing Grass off.
> Edit: I haven’t wake and baked for a while and this weed is heavy even typing is hard in a good way but lol


must resist urge to post Paul Hogan's shrimp on the barbie video.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> must resist urge to post Paul Hogan's shrimp on the barbie video.


So many memes


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2021)

February 18 2:08 first Moderna if I can get there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> J&J is testing improved efficacy using a second round of their vaccine. The findings on that cohort have not come in. The pending EUA is for the single shot but likely you'll need a booster. Chances are we are all going to need at least 1 booster no matter what vaccine. But the ease of one and done would be sweet.
> 
> I plan to take whatever vaccine is offered first. I'm picking up my new Epi pens Wednesday so I'm ready.


What’s the Epi pen for ? Should I get one? I am on the keto diet right ... for about a week now and a half. My ketone urine strips are reading that I am neg for ketosis but I am getting leg cramps at night and have insane mental clarity and elevated Dream states of laughter. It’s very challenging but I really want to see what happens when I go full on ketosis.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s the Epi pen for ? Should I get one? I am on the keto diet right ... for about a week now and a half. My ketone urine strips are reading that I am neg for ketosis but I am getting leg cramps at night and have insane mental clarity and elevated Dream states of laughter. It’s very challenging but I really want to see what happens when I go full on ketosis.


You need to up your potassium. That's why you're having all the cramping. I suggest using Nu-Salt until your body adjusts. 

You only need an epinephrine pen if you tend to react to medications or vaccines.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You need to up your potassium. That's why you're having all the cramping. I suggest using Nu-Salt until your body adjusts.
> 
> You only need an epinephrine pen if you tend to react to medications or vaccines.


That sounds pretty good ! Thanks C2g. Have a lovely Valentines Day weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That sounds pretty good ! Thanks C2g. Have a lovely Valentines Day weekend.


Your welcome, you have a good Valentine's weekend too!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)

What now? Looks like they are just going to open the gates on getting your own appointment for round B of the population .


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

Sac county has decided to release vaccines to all the teachers and assorted staff. I guess the plan of vaccinating the most affected and those with underlying conditions is out the window. Assholes.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4826417


But he finished the 8th grade.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2021)

*Marijuana workers get priority for COVID-19 vaccine before teachers in California's rollout*








Marijuana workers get priority for COVID-19 vaccine before teachers in California's rollout


Teachers are currently in Phase 1b of coronavirus vaccine distribution. Some cannabis...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Marijuana workers get priority for COVID-19 vaccine before teachers in California's rollout*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They going to put anyone else in line in front of us?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyone else remember standing in line for the polio vaccination at school what happened there


----------



## hillbill (Feb 16, 2021)

Absolutely remember


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2021)

I've still got the pock-mark scar on my arm.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've still got the pock-mark scar on my arm.


That was for smallpox, youngster  . Speaking of pox mark you probably had chickenpox, have you had your Shingrix yet?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2021)

Yes we have but that one didn't leave a mark.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

Been a fan of The Scumbfrog for awhile now, good stuff.....


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2021)

Hillbill got his first dose of the Moderna Vaccine today


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill got his first dose of the Moderna Vaccine today


That makes me happy! Thank you for the great news. How is your family doing?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2021)

Granddaughter has recovered mostly and none others have shown symptoms and son got his first last week, my wife is on standby for cancellations at the pharmacy. Very smooth operation for my vaccination!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Granddaughter has recovered mostly and none others have shown symptoms and son got his first last week, my wife is on standby for cancellations at the pharmacy. Very smooth operation for my vaccination!


That's sweet.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Thanks


I was concerned because lately there has been an uptick in multisystem inflammatory disease in children.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill got his first dose of the Moderna Vaccine today


Congratulations! So happy for you.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2021)

_Wynn also became a treasured source of comfort for paramedics, police officers and other staff throughout the facility. Hospital employees frequently came by for "puppy kisses."_
__​_








Beloved canine moves on after helping hospital staff through a year of the pandemic


Staff members at a Denver hospital have said a sad goodbye to Wynn, their canine companion for nearly two years and a presence during the Covid-19 pandemic that proved especially helpful.




www.cnn.com




_


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

Quote from a Facebook expert "Polio was worse because they had to use iron lungs"  
The word intubation comes to mind?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Quote from a Facebook expert "Polio was worse because they had to use iron lungs"
> The word intubation comes to mind?


You don't intubate for Drinker tanks. They actually thought negative pressure ventilation might come in handy for Covid.


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4836173


You totally nailed me at #6.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You totally nailed me at #6.


Thought you were blonde...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You totally nailed me at #6.


That volume is turned to eleven


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thought you were blonde...


Silver now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

Ontario released its vaccination "plan"

We haven't even started vaccinating the general public yet. It's embarrassing that the US can vaccinate more people in single day than we've vaccinated so far. They claim that they'll start doing the general public on April 15th, I'd be comfortable betting everything on the fact that they'll miss this deadline and have some flippant bullshit excuse. And you have to use an online portal to register... how many people over 80 are going to be able to do that?

April 15: vaccinations begin for people 75 years old and over.
May 1: vaccinations begin for people 70 years old and over.
June 1: vaccinations begin for people 65 years and over.
July 1: vaccinations begin for people 60 years and over.
So if it's going to take a month to do groups of five years that means I can get one in February 2021??? Lol this is never going to end.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/covid-19-ontario-february-24-2021-vaccine-update-1.5925705


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> April 15: vaccinations begin for people 75 years old and over.
> May 1: vaccinations begin for people 70 years old and over.
> June 1: vaccinations begin for people 65 years and over.
> July 1: vaccinations begin for people 60 years and over.
> ...



Even worse, February of 2022.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Even worse, February of 2022.


dont even know what year it is anymore


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> dont even know what year it is anymore


I lost a year in High School.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2021)

This is a worthwhile read:


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp2029725?query=featured_home


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2021)

*Back at school | Pandemic continues, but life goes on at Wenatchee and Eastmont highs*


“Excited to be back in the building with friends and around teachers. It’s so much easier to being in the classroom than being in Zoom,” 

This guy may not be as excited as what is being reported.

Juan Cruz fits into a small enclosure with his sousaphone during band practice at Wenatchee High School Tuesday. 












Back at school | Pandemic continues, but life goes on at Wenatchee and Eastmont highs


WENATCHEE — You can’t see them smiling beneath the masks, but students at Wenatchee and Eastmont high schools are glad to be back in school, even if it’s only part-time.




www.wenatcheeworld.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2021)

My VA doc scheduled me for a UA because I have a script for Xanax (which I rarely use).
I refused as my wife has underlying conditions and I am not comfortable being in a populated setting (if I get it, she will as well no doubt).
I told her that when we are vaccinated I'll take any test she wants, but not now.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 26, 2021)

My wife received the 2nd Moderna shot Wednesday.
Her symptoms were mild. Sensitive to loud noise the 1st evening. Muscle ache and minor chills the next day. 
Her sister received the second Moderna shot the same day and had a bit more of a reaction.
Nevada dropped the age for getting the shot to 65. I'm in the next group (60+) and hoping I'll get my 1st injection in about a month from now.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 26, 2021)

Kushash said:


> My wife received the 2nd Moderna shot Wednesday.
> Her symptoms were mild. Sensitive to loud noise the 1st evening. Muscle ache and minor chills the next day.
> Her sister received the second Moderna shot the same day and had a bit more of a reaction.
> Nevada dropped the age for getting the shot to 65. I'm in the next group (60+) and hoping I'll get my 1st injection in about a month from now.


Just got my first Moderna shot down in Minden NV yesterday. FEMA and NV Guard present and active. I had to drive an hour to get it but who cares? Been trying to find a place now for a month and glad I got in under the wire before the younger 65 year old people clog up the system.
The new J & J vaccine should be approved by tonight which should be a game changer for moving things faster along. One shot and doesn't need -60C to keep it viable.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

Kushash said:


> My wife received the 2nd Moderna shot Wednesday.
> Her symptoms were mild. Sensitive to loud noise the 1st evening. Muscle ache and minor chills the next day.
> Her sister received the second Moderna shot the same day and had a bit more of a reaction.
> Nevada dropped the age for getting the shot to 65. I'm in the next group (60+) and hoping I'll get my 1st injection in about a month from now.


You're into the older women eh Kush? ;D Congrats, I took my hub into the Valencia Megapod today for his second Pfizer. So now I can worry less about him doing something stupid killing him, about the virus anyway. It's also looking more like if you're vaccinated you can't vector. So I'm hopeful that bears out.

I'm in the to young to be eligible group but I'm really good with waiting until most everyone else gets theirs. I have good PPE and I know how to use it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My VA doc scheduled me for a UA because I have a script for Xanax (which I rarely use).
> I refused as my wife has underlying conditions and I am not comfortable being in a populated setting (if I get it, she will as well no doubt).
> I told her that when we are vaccinated I'll take any test she wants, but not now.


It's prescribed as needed right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2021)

My job will give 2 hours of PTO per shot as incentive to get the vaccine. I have submitted like 4 online requests for an appointment through my personal email with not reply’s. It wasn’t until I used my work email ( a healthcare organization ) that I finally got a reply saying I am in line and recognized. Wish I had known to do that earlier.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My job will give 2 hours of PTO per shot as incentive to get the vaccine. I have submitted like 4 online requests for an appointment through my personal email with not reply’s. It wasn’t until I used my work email ( a healthcare organization ) that I finally got a reply saying I am in line and recognized. Wish I had known to do that earlier.


Yeah, they make scheduling appointments SO easy </sarcasm>


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

That sucks. Was not like that with my wife....everything was done for her...she just needed to be there.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're into the older women eh Kush? ;D Congrats, I took my hub into the Valencia Megapod today for his second Pfizer. So now I can worry less about him doing something stupid killing him, about the virus anyway. It's also looking more like if you're vaccinated you can't vector. So I'm hopeful that bears out.
> 
> I'm in the to young to be eligible group but I'm really good with waiting until most everyone else gets theirs. I have good PPE and I know how to use it.


LOL! I love women of all ages. 
Truth is my wife and I have been together since JR year of high school 1976 and she is 37.

She retired last August at 60 partly due to covid with a deal that included 2 years of health insurance. The county has a rule that employees can't return for 3 years but covid opened the door to allow some employees back so she works part time 15 hours a week and it qualifies her as an essential worker to get the vaccine.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2021)

That's what we've been finding as well.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2021)

Lots of people being vaccinated here, age 65 and up, essential workers now getting vaccinated.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

We haven't even vaccinated 80+ year olds but hey lets do cops and politicians FFS. Sometimes it's hard not to hate.









Police union defends inclusion of some frontline cops in first phase of vaccine rollout


The union representing Toronto police officers is defending the inclusion of some frontline cops in the first phase of the province’s vaccine rollout.




www.cp24.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We haven't even vaccinated 80+ year olds but hey lets do cops and politicians FFS. Sometimes it's hard not to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


65's and up now..........60 and up any day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 65's and up now..........60 and up any day.


Are you bragging?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you bragging?


Not bragging at all. I'm still way down the list anyway. But it shows where priority is. And how priority is different across the board.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2021)

California has decided 10% of the vaccines received will go to teachers (above 50 I think) and anyone associated with the schools, janitors, grounds maintenance, counselors, child care, etc. No requirement for existing conditions.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> California has decided 10% of the vaccines received will go to teachers (above 50 I think) and anyone associated with the schools, janitors, grounds maintenance, counselors, child care, etc. No requirement for existing conditions.


Yeah my gf got hers yesterday. She’s an administrator for a vocational placement program. I think.

You know, I’m not really sure who she works for...she has government clearance cards and sometimes gets picked up by an SUV with blacked out windows...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2021)

SLO county went to a lottery system today. It replaced the call or get online and watch the clock tick down to schedule an appt. Of course it never ticked down to zero for me; closest was 1:49 then All openings are full try back next week or check every day for cancellations. This lottery at least registers you and a random number generator picks. They know I exist now lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2021)

Same shit, different day.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 3, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4842582
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842583
> Same shit, different day.


Keep on keepin on.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2021)

I suppose on the 4th of July you'll be able to schedule all 3 vaccines at 11 different places.

Not that it helps much now.

I guess on a brighter note it is heavily in demand and most people want it.

I read somewhere it's $200 on the black market and they're beefing up security on truck shipments with unmarked packaging and panic buttons on board.

That's all we need to see some truck driver shot to steal his load.

Didn't some famous guy once say, "society is sick"?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I suppose on the 4th of July you'll be able to schedule all 3 vaccines at 11 different places.
> 
> Not that it helps much now.
> 
> ...


The new 'enough' vaccine date is end of May. I'll predict by 4/15 vaccines will be easily available for most who want them. Merck will take about 5-6 weeks to come online.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not bragging at all. I'm still way down the list anyway. But it shows where priority is. And how priority is different across the board.


I'm just teasing. I'm jealous of how effective the US has been at rolling out the vaccine. We can't even vaccinate a population a little smaller than NY state. 



raratt said:


> California has decided 10% of the vaccines received will go to teachers (above 50 I think) and anyone associated with the schools, janitors, grounds maintenance, counselors, child care, etc. No requirement for existing conditions.


I think teachers deserve to be at the front of the line if they're doing in person lessons. Giving it to cops when paramedics and firefighters have not been vaccinated just reeks of cronyism


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The new 'enough' vaccine date is end of May. I'll predict by 4/15 vaccines will be easily available for most who want them. Merck will take about 5-6 weeks to come online.











Biden now says US will have enough vaccine for every adult by the end of May


President Joe Biden said Tuesday the United States would have enough Covid-19 vaccine doses for every adult American by the end of May, dramatically accelerating his timeline but acknowledging the country must still be vigilant against the virus.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm trying not to be a complaining bitch but it's so fucking hard.









Toronto's top doctor recommends moving city into grey zone next week


Toronto Medical Officer of Health Dr. Eileen de Villa announced today that she is officially recommending moving the city into the grey zone of the...




www.blogto.com





They want to take us out of one lockdown and place us in another. In the gray zone only limited shopping is allowed, leaving the most vulnerable people, who've shouldered the largest burden out in the cold AGAIN! We've been in lockdown for 244 of the past 352 days, meaning we've only been allowed to earn an income for fifteen weeks this past year. And you're treated like some kinda of selfish asshole for just wanting to feed yourself and pay your bills. 

Fuck this Province, burn it down, I don't care anymore.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 3, 2021)

I had the original vinyl when I was a Sophomore in High School. Don’t let me be misunderstood.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm trying not to be a complaining bitch but it's so fucking hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're cute when you're angry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> You're cute when you're angry.


she'd be cute covered in mud and gear oil


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> gear oil


Oil wrestling...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> You're cute when you're angry.


You just haven't seen my full spectrum rage... it's not pretty.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You just haven't seen my full spectrum rage... it's not pretty.


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You just haven't seen my full spectrum rage... it's not pretty.


Pics or it never happens. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah.....I wouldn't provoke it.....


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I had the original vinyl when I was a Sophomore in High School. Don’t let me be misunderstood.


Growing up I think my mom had four cds. The best of the animals, dr. hook sloppy seconds, bat out of hell and helen reddy's greatest hits. I bet I could still sing every song on every cd word for word.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Growing up I think my mom had four cds. The best of the animals, dr. hook sloppy seconds, bat out of hell and helen reddy's greatest hits. I bet I could still sing every song on every cd word for word.


“It’s my life and I’ll do what I want”
Have a fun day.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2021)

PSA for those thinking of a Hajj pilgrimage this year.....
*Covid-19: Saudi Arabia says vaccine is a must for Hajj*
Saudi Arabia said pilgrims hoping to perform the annual Hajj pilgrimage would need to be vaccinated against Covid-19, according to local reports.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2021)

YAY!!! The lottery worked this time, much better than 52 yrs ago 














*Hi, xxxxxxx.*
Congratulations! You will get a vaccine appointment next week! You were one of the thousands of people randomly selected from our COVID-19 Vaccine Appointment Registry to secure an appointment for next week.

This email is to confirm that you have been selected. Within the next 24 hours, you will receive your appointment details based on our best attempt to accommodate your availability and preferences listed in our registry. Please click "update your preferences" below to confirm that your availability and preference are still correct.

*If you have already received your first dose of the COVID-19 vaccine elsewhere, please Unsubscribe from our list or reply to this email immediately to let us know. *This will allow us to select someone else in our registry for your appointment slot.

Want more information? Visit www.RecoverSLrg/Vaccine or email us at [email protected].

_Please note: Your appointment has not yet been assigned. You will receive a separate appointment confirmation message with your appointment date, time, and location, as well as detailed information about what you need to bring with you. If you do not get this notification within the next 24 hours, please email us. _

Thank you,
Public Health Department
County of San Luis Obispo
[email protected]


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> YAY!!! The lottery worked this time, much better than 52 yrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do they have a lottery? Make sure, I was hearing of scams.



And that's cool for you if true......but that's a pretty fucked up priority list if it is.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do they have a lottery? Make sure, I was hearing of scams.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's cool for you if true......but that's a pretty fucked up priority list if it is.


Yeah it's legit, and a lot better than it was the past two months: you'd either call or get on internet and wait for someone to answer phone/or if on internet allow you to proceed to next page wherein you'd write your name and bonafides.. If you didn't get answered or proceed to next page they had no idea of your existence. Thus next day you tried again, total waste of time. This way you actually register, they know you are wanting one and how to get in touch with you. They will call and email when your name comes up. I reg'd on 3/2 and apparently I'm good to go sometime next week


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> YAY!!! The lottery worked this time, much better than 52 yrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! You lucky dog you.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2021)

We might get one by July. Edit: There is 6 paragraphs of people by profession who have been identified as the next in line ahead of us. Doesn't matter that the Mrs. has COPD or not.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> We might get one by July. Edit: There is 6 paragraphs of people by profession who have been identified as the next in line ahead of us. Doesn't matter that the Mrs. has COPD or not.


Great apes at San Diego Zoo become first non-humans to receive COVID-19 vaccine 








Great apes at San Diego Zoo become first non-humans to receive COVID-19 vaccine


Several orangutans and bonobos have received an experimental COVID-19 vaccine developed specifically for animals.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 5, 2021)

Another wasted 15 minutes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4844561View attachment 4844562View attachment 4844563View attachment 4844565
> 
> Another wasted 15 minutes.


That's how my county was doing it until they instituted a registration then Lotto system. Although I may be giving them too much credit: they have 2 hours left to send me my confirmation( within 24 hrs after selection notification) and appt time for next week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

moving us into lockdown lite on monday 









Toronto and Peel to enter grey zone of COVID-19 framework, retail stores can reopen


Non-essential retail stores across Toronto and Peel Region will reopen to customers again next week for the first time in more than three months as the two regions move to the grey zone of Ontario’s tiered reopening framework, the province announced Friday.




www.cp24.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Great apes at San Diego Zoo become first non-humans to receive COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd put on a monkey suit to get one...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd put on a monkey suit to get one...


I was gonna make an animal reference about them vaccinating the police here before seniors but I won't


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2021)

Vax appt confirmed, Mar 9 1:00PM most likely Moderna


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Vax appt confirmed, Mar 9 1:00PM most likely Moderna


Got my parents scheduled today for the one and done J&J in Malibu on Thursday. A drive by the beach, a poke in the arm only the one time...not too shabby


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Got my parents scheduled today for the one and done J&J in Malibu on Thursday. A drive by the beach, a poke in the arm only the one time...not too shabby


To paraphrase @Singlemalt, "I'd take that."


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah.....I wouldn't provoke it.....


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Kushash (Mar 9, 2021)

After year of isolation, vaccinated older Americans start to reclaim their lives | Reuters


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

Got the 1st vax shot(Moderna) yesterday at 1 pm. No symptoms of anything, other than injection site pain. Arm feels like I got hit with a baseball bat but liveable. I did whack the pud 3 times in the last 16 hrs so maybe thats a positive side effect. Moderna should look into that; you know for science.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2021)

TMI
My son in his 40s got 2nd Moderna yesterday and fever, chills and hurts all over today.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Got the 1st vax shot(Moderna) yesterday at 1 pm. No symptoms of anything, other than injection site pain. Arm feels like I got hit with a baseball bat but liveable. I did whack the pud 3 times in the last 16 hrs so maybe thats a positive side effect. Moderna should look into that; you know for science.


Hard science


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2021)

The wife and I will get our first shots on Friday.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2021)

*Mother of 5 in coma after entire family, including newborn, contracts COVID-19*
CYPRESS, Texas (KTRK) - As Texas prepares to lift its mask mandate, the husband of a mother of five, who is fighting for her life from COVID-19, is encouraging everyone not to let their guards down and to continue wearing masks. 
Victoria Gallardo, a 33-year-old mother of five, including a 1-month-old baby, is in a medically induced coma, fighting for her life due to COVID-19.
“It breaks my heart when the doctor says there’s nothing else they can do,” said her husband, Armando Gallardo. “She’s not done. There’s no way. We’re not giving up.”
Armando Gallardo says the family took the virus seriously, but their 9-year-old daughter caught it anyway, showing symptoms after one day at school.
https://www.kltv.com/2021/03/09/mother-coma-after-entire-family-including-newborn-contracts-covid-/


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2021)

Evening fam. Got me a bracelet today. Oh yeah, it’s on. Lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2021)

*During lockdown*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Got me a bracelet today. Oh yeah, it’s on. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849731
> ...


Nice plump vein but I bet it rolls . Cool bracelet.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Found out from the wife's tele visit today that we can call and set up an appointment to get our shots, guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice plump vein but I bet it rolls . Cool bracelet.


LOL that's how they roll, plant your thumb upstream and remove it when you get a flash.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. Got me a bracelet today. Oh yeah, it’s on. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849731
> ...


All I got was a bottle of water and a decal "I got my covid vaccine", like those "I voted
decals on election days


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> All I got was a bottle of water and a decal "I got my covid vaccine", like those "I voted
> decals on election days


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

I'd be happy with a bandaid...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> All I got was a bottle of water and a decal "I got my covid vaccine", like those "I voted
> decals on election days


Lol. These were given out at work. I also got the decal. And a bandaid


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. These were given out at work. I also got the decal. And a bandaid


I would demand a bar code.



And a list of local bars that will redeem it.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2021)

We are now accepting people 80+ for appointments where I live.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

printer said:


> We are now accepting people 80+ for appointments where I live.


Where do you live?


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where do you live?


Canada. Our Prime Minister made a deal before others and got ahead in the line. Then the big dogs snapped at the vaccine companies and our deliveries slowed down. I won't tell you who two of the big dogs are (but they are separated by a big ocean. Now we are being told 60-65 should get their first shot, 

"Based on your risk profile, we estimate that there are 114,695 People in front of you if 70% of qualified people get vaccinated"

They estimate maybe April 15 for me.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice plump vein but I bet it rolls . Cool bracelet.


Lol they love my veins when I get an iv or shot. My oldest daughter used to like pressing on them when she was little. Every time she was close enough she was poking one. Idk bout rolling, I’ve never been told that. I suppose though


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2021)

One year later.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Scientists figure out how new coronavirus breaks into human cells
> 
> 
> It could aid in drug development.
> ...


Happy Anniversary!
Best Covid thread on the Net!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2021)

*Former presidents, excluding Trump, tout vaccines in new ads*
In a one-minute spot released by the Ad Council on Wednesday, former Presidents Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, George W. Bush and Barack Obama called on U.S. residents to get inoculations when they can in an effort to end the coronavirus pandemic.

“This vaccine means hope. It will protect you and those you love from this dangerous and deadly disease,” Obama said in the ad, titled “It’s Up To You.” The clip shows photos of all four of the former presidents and their spouses — former first ladies Rosalynn Carter, Hillary Clinton, Laura Bush and Michelle Obama — receiving vaccines. Some of the former presidents also shared what they are looking forward to once the pandemic ends in the ad.

Clinton said he is anticipating going “back to work” and being “able to move around,” while Obama said he wants to see Michelle Obama’s mother and “hug her and see her on her birthday.”

Bush shared that he wants to go “to opening day at Texas Rangers Stadium with a full stadium.”

“We’ve lost enough people, and we’ve suffered enough damage,” Clinton said in the ad.








Former presidents, excluding Trump, tout vaccines in new ads


All of the nation’s former living presidents are appearing in new ads this week encouraging Americans to get their COVID-19 vaccines — except for former President Trump.In a one-minute s…




thehill.com





You would think Trump would be all over this.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

WOO HOO! Shot scheduled for tomorrow afternoon!  
All I have to do is call to get the wife one. She wasn't ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> WOO HOO! Shot scheduled for tomorrow afternoon!
> All I have to do is call to get the wife one. She wasn't ready to go tomorrow.


That is great news, start nagging the wife. She needs one.


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> WOO HOO! Shot scheduled for tomorrow afternoon!
> All I have to do is call to get the wife one. She wasn't ready to go tomorrow.


Fuck it, leave her in your dust.


(just kidding)


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That is great news, start nagging the wife. She needs one.


I wanted for her to go tomorrow but with the north wind today she didn't want to shower. It messes with her balance/sinuses. She wants one ASAP so we can have the grandkids come visit again. I miss the little turds also.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2021)

printer said:


> *Former presidents, excluding Trump, tout vaccines in new ads*
> In a one-minute spot released by the Ad Council on Wednesday, former Presidents Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, George W. Bush and Barack Obama called on U.S. residents to get inoculations when they can in an effort to end the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> “This vaccine means hope. It will protect you and those you love from this dangerous and deadly disease,” Obama said in the ad, titled “It’s Up To You.” The clip shows photos of all four of the former presidents and their spouses — former first ladies Rosalynn Carter, Hillary Clinton, Laura Bush and Michelle Obama — receiving vaccines. Some of the former presidents also shared what they are looking forward to once the pandemic ends in the ad.
> ...


I don't care what any of them have to say on the vaccine.

Trump made sure that the vaccine would be available ASAP. In that they acknowledge the vaccine is a success makes it apparent that they can see that Trump has more of a clue than most politicians. 

The bigger political headline is "How much of the covid relief 1.9 Trillion dollar bill is actually spent on covid relief?"

Depending on which website you may visit the numbers change some although it
is a sure thing that a tidy some is given to state governments to cover debts not created by covid.

and more spending

$350 billion to bailout the 50 States and the District of Columbia. The allocation formula uses the unemployment rate in the fourth quarter of 2020. Therefore, states like New York and California –who had strict economic lockdown policies and high unemployment – will get bailout money. States like Florida and South Dakota – who were open for business – will get less.
$128.5 billion to fund K-12 education. The CBO determined that most of the money in education will be distributed in 2022 through 2028, when the pandemic is over.
$86 billion to save nearly 200 pension plans insured by the Pension Benefit Guaranty Corp. There are no reforms mandated while these badly managed pensions are bailed-out. Many of these pension plans are co-managed by unions.
$50 billion goes to the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA). A portion of these funds is earmarked to reimburse up to $7,000 for funeral and burial costs related to Covid-19 deaths.
$39.6 billion to higher education. This amount is three times the money – $12.5 billion – that higher ed received with the massive CARES Act funding from last March. 
$1.5 billion for Amtrak – the National Railroad Passenger Corporation. In FY2020, Congress appropriated $3 billion for Amtrak ($2 billion in annual appropriations, plus an additional $1 billion in the CARES Act COVID relief bill). In the three years before the pandemic, AMTRAK lost $392 million – even after a $5 billion taxpayer subsidy (FY2017-FY2019).




People of goodwill can debate each of these goals, but is it truly emergency spending or funding related to Covid-19?


And more


$1.5 million earmarked for the Seaway International Bridge, which connects New York to Canada. Senate Leader Chuck Schumer hails from New York.
$50 million for “family planning” – going to non-profits, i.e. Planned Parenthood, or public entities, including for “services for adolescents[.]”
$852 million for AmeriCorps, AmeriCorps Vista, and the National Senior Service Corps – the Corporation for National and Community Service – civic volunteer agencies. This includes $9 million for the AmeriCorp inspector general to conduct oversight and audits of the largess. AmeriCorps received a $1.1 billion FY2020 appropriation.


and more


$200 million in the bill to The Institute of Museum and Library Services (FY2019 budget: $230 million). This agency is so small that it doesn’t even employ an inspector general.
$270 million funds the National Endowment of the Arts and the Humanities (FY2019 budget: $253 million) – In 2017, our study showed eighty-percent of all non-profit grant making flowed to well-heeled organizations with over $1 million in assets.



I'm sure if you are interested in more your google skills can get more detail.




Your post may have more appeal in the political section.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2021)

So I saw the CDC says 10% are vaccinated now.

So I guess I'm not in the top 10%.

If I'm not in the top 20%, I'm going to be irritated.
Pennsylvania apparently sucks right now.


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> I don't care what any of them have to say on the vaccine.
> 
> Trump made sure that the vaccine would be available ASAP. In that they acknowledge the vaccine is a success makes it apparent that they can see that Trump has more of a clue than most politicians.
> 
> ...


So it has been a good day?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Trump made sure that the vaccine would be available ASAP.


No.









Trump Administration Passed on Chance to Secure More of Pfizer Vaccine (Published 2020)


The pharmaceutical company offered the government a chance to lock in additional supplies before its vaccine was proved effective in clinical trials.




www.google.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> I don't care what any of them have to say on the vaccine.
> 
> Trump made sure that the vaccine would be available ASAP. In that they acknowledge the vaccine is a success makes it apparent that they can see that Trump has more of a clue than most politicians.
> 
> ...


I don't care what any of them have to say on the vaccine either, I have enough common sense to know I want it.

But a lot of people don't, so they're simply promoting vaccines.

As far as that relief bill, it has between 61% and 74% approval ratings in polls depending on who you believe. 

Because...










Everyone likes money.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe what you will.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This does not address the padded pork spending in the bill.

Nice attempt to toss aside the question of current standing.


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> This does not address the padded pork spending in the bill.
> 
> Nice attempt to toss aside the question of current standing.


And how is it different from any other major fiscal bill that makes it through congress. That is how the system is set up. If you want the votes...


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2021)

printer said:


> And how is it different from any other major fiscal bill that makes it through congress. That is how the system is set up. If you want the votes...


I don't get to make the rules.

If you are happy with business as usual that is your choice.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wanted for her to go tomorrow but with the north wind today she didn't want to shower. It messes with her balance/sinuses. She wants one ASAP so we can have the grandkids come visit again. I miss the little turds also.


Next pandemic take her without the shower


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2021)

Not a vaccine, but a treatment for active cases. This deepens the arsenal considerably.









GSK Covid treatment shows ‘profound efficacy’ in initial trial


Data from 583 patients shows 85% reduction in hospitalisation or death




www.google.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Not a vaccine, but a treatment for active cases. This deepens the arsenal considerably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your link hits a paywall might want to try this one:








New Biotechnology Covid Treatment Reduces Risk of Death


GlaxoSmithKline Plc and Vir Biotechnology Inc. said their Covid-19 antibody therapy showed a significant reduction of hospitalization and death for at-risk patients in an advanced-stage trial that progressed faster than expected.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 11, 2021)

Got the folks vaccinated today. That’s a huge relief. Now I believe they have three weeks till the J&J is effective, and we can have a little sigh of relief... still being cautious and maintaining social distancing for the most part until most of the population is vaccinated.

now to deal with the anti-vaxers...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Your link hits a paywall might want to try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the 85% reduction for hospitalization stat


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Next pandemic take her without the shower


She IS going next week, even if I have to use the garden hose on her...lol. ON second thought, I have to sleep sometime, nevermind.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> She IS going next week, even if I have to use the garden hose on her...lol. ON second thought, I have to sleep sometime, nevermind.


I’m trying to imagine her revenge, but too many of my thoughts turn to duct tape, a laxative, or even both.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m trying to imagine her revenge, but too many of my thoughts turn to duct tape, a laxative, or even both.


My thoughts turn to an ash tray to the skull, or a walker wrapped around my neck.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> My thoughts turn to an ash tray to the skull, or a walker wrapped around my neck.


Ahh the classics


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Our clinic does the Moderna vaccine, second shot scheduled for the 9th.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2021)

VA caught me by surprise this afternoon - I've got an appointment with my first Pfizer poke Monday morning.

Finally!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> VA caught me by surprise this afternoon - I've got an appointment with my first Pfizer poke Monday morning.
> 
> Finally!


FINALLY!!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

So far the only effect is my shoulder is a bit sore. The clinic was well organized.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> So far the only effect is my shoulder is a bit sore. The clinic was well organized.


Yeah they give shots these days too close to the deltoid's tendon instead of the belly. I just put a black sharpie dot next to where I want them to inject.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah they give shots these days too close to the deltoid's tendon instead of the belly. I just put a black sharpie dot next to where I want them to inject.


I'm sure I am better off with a sore shoulder...lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4852441


"Hey baby lets go somewhere quiet and loose these masks..."


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2021)

$2800 Covid Stimulus in the account!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah mine is coming in Wednesday. But my ex keeps all the money for my daughter, so I’m just getting the 1400

As it should be


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

Ontario portal went live this morning and hasn't crashed yet. They've changed some things on this site this morning. Phase three no longer says in five year increments. I wonder if they're going to do it first come first served. It would be awesome if I could get it this year.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2021)

1st Phiser this AM.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 1st Phiser this AM.
> 
> View attachment 4853907


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 1st Phiser this AM.
> 
> View attachment 4853907


What’d I tell you about posting pictures here...


















hubba hubba












Mmmmmm























Penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 1st Phiser this AM.
> 
> View attachment 4853907


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371513088801968131


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2021)

my new bracelet


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2021)

Obesity a risk factor. Came across this from a paper in the New England Journal of Medicine. Wonder where the "I ain't get'in no shot" bunch fall into.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2021)

Well that explains the human cattle in walmart.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to take more than 1 vaccine at this rate. On the positive side the US is finally getting it's shit together and going to start surveillance testing so we'll get a better idea of what this shadow of variants on the horizon actually looks like but I'm guessing this is going to take years to completely eradicate. As soon as you can get a vaccine take one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's going to take more than 1 vaccine at this rate. On the positive side the US is finally getting it's shit together and going to start surveillance testing so we'll get a better idea of what this shadow of variants on the horizon actually looks like but I'm guessing this is going to take years to completely eradicate. As soon as you can get a vaccine take one.


You guys are going to be the ones keeping the border closed so Canadian cooties can't get in.  The way things are going now I'm sure we'll be in another province wide lockdown in the coming weeks. That won't make much difference here in Toronto other than retail being forced to close again. Everything else has been closed since November. 

As soon as it's available to my age group I'm registering for the vaccine. I'm also keeping a close eye on Greece. If the J&J vaccine becomes available there for my age group first I'm going on vacation.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys are going to be the ones keeping the border closed so Canadian cooties can't get in.  The way things are going now I'm sure we'll be in another province wide lockdown in the coming weeks. That won't make much difference here in Toronto other than retail being forced to close again. Everything else has been closed since November.
> 
> As soon as it's available to my age group I'm registering for the vaccine. I'm also keeping a close eye on Greece. If the J&J vaccine becomes available there for my age group first I'm going on vacation.


God knows they could use the tourist money!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys are going to be the ones keeping the border closed so Canadian cooties can't get in.  The way things are going now I'm sure we'll be in another province wide lockdown in the coming weeks. That won't make much difference here in Toronto other than retail being forced to close again. Everything else has been closed since November.
> 
> As soon as it's available to my age group I'm registering for the vaccine. I'm also keeping a close eye on Greece. If the J&J vaccine becomes available there for my age group first I'm going on vacation.


I lost a g/f to Greece, I may as well say goodby to you now before you climb onto the tables.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> God knows they could use the tourist money!


Greece is opening up tourism starting May 14th for foreigners who've been fully vaccinated. It's usually in the high 70's by May, I could handle that!



Grandpapy said:


> I lost a g/f to Greece, I may as well say goodby to you now before you climb onto the tables.


Opa!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

New COVID-19 variant found in France appears to evade detection by normal PCR testing


Scientists are investigating a new coronavirus variant that has been detected in Brittany in western France and may evade testing more successfully than other versions, the regional health authority said on Tuesday.




www.cp24.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2021)

So here's how we do it in Pennsylvania. 

I'm driving around, get a call at 3:19 from the wife to be at the hospital 17 miles away before 4. She made 2 appointments 5 minutes earlier after she got a call at 3:10.

I got there at 3:40, was injected at 3:51, heard them say there are 7 doses left while I had to wait there 15 minutes in case of reaction.

My only reaction was astonishment. 



I was scheduled for 2nd dose and allowed to leave at 4:05.

I can't remember how many times I said thank you. At least a dozen or so as I had to go through 6 different people and a maze of arrows to get to the vac site. Maybe 15 people were waiting their 15 minutes after injection. Tiny waiting line of 3 people.

It felt like an exclusive secret club there, still not sure how it all happened. Wife was there a few minutes before me, said she'd tell me more later. She was allowed to leave 5 minutes before me.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 16, 2021)

Nevada is now accepting 55+ with pre existing conditions at select locations.
I scheduled my 1st shot. Tomorrow 11AM.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2021)

Second Moderna done at 4pm today, wife is on deck next Tuesday. Felt her squeeze my arm both times and nothing else. Had slight soreness of arm after first round.
I also have several food allergies which did not concern them. 
I also have a phobia about needles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Second Moderna done at 4pm today, wife is on deck next Tuesday. Felt her squeeze my arm both times and nothing else. Had slight soreness of arm after first round.
> I also have several food allergies which did not concern them.
> *I also have a phobia about needles.*


Me too! I could crawl inside of a dead moose & not think twice, but to watch a sliver of steel stuck into me - nope.


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2021)

Whoo hoo! They are doing 77+ here. At the rate we are going I should get a shot by 2022.


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too! I could crawl inside of a dead moose & not think twice, but to watch a sliver of steel stuck into me - nope.


A sleeping bag is preferred.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too! I could crawl inside of a dead moose & not think twice, but to watch a sliver of steel stuck into me - nope.


Wait you guys got them in your arm?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Wait you guys got them in your arm?


First Pfizer went in yesterday!


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First Pfizer went in yesterday!


Man I knew those army guys were fucking with us..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Man I knew those army guys were fucking with us..


I'm no ground pounder.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too! I could crawl inside of a dead moose & not think twice, but to watch a sliver of steel stuck into me - nope.


And you won't let me eat a f'n trout!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Wait you guys got them in your arm?


Yeah they are idiots. My hypothesis is getting them in your lattisimus dorsi or glut will reduce reactions (larger muscle) but whatever


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2021)

I cleaned thousands of trout for clients over the years. Big reservoir tailwaters here and State and Feds both stock weekly. 
Put and take by design, cold water releases create the environment that fish like Rainbow Trout need.

Keep a Brown and you are added to Hillbill's Official Shit List. Brown Bass, the same!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2021)

I just need a shower and I'm off to Magic Mountain for my first in the Pfizer series WOOT!


----------



## Kushash (Mar 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just need a shower and I'm off to Magic Mountain for my first in the Pfizer series WOOT!


In 2 1/2 hours.

Happy St Patrick's Day!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2021)

Trade Group Asks California Theme Parks To Mitigate The Effects Of Screaming On Rides


When Southern California theme parks such as Disneyland, Universal Studios and Magic Mountain reopen as early as April, they will likely have to take steps to ensure that screaming on rides doesn't lead to the spread of COVID-19.




losangeles.cbslocal.com





*No Screaming On California Theme Park Rides, Guidelines Say*

Lol, this will work well


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Trade Group Asks California Theme Parks To Mitigate The Effects Of Screaming On Rides
> 
> 
> When Southern California theme parks such as Disneyland, Universal Studios and Magic Mountain reopen as early as April, they will likely have to take steps to ensure that screaming on rides doesn't lead to the spread of COVID-19.
> ...



LA County Magic Mountain mega pod


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4855908
> LA County Magic Mountain mega pod


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

Called to see about getting the Mrs her shots, nothing for this week. They are "supposed to call us" next week to set it up. Not holding my breath for it.


----------



## Kushash (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Called to see about getting the Mrs her shots, nothing for this week. They are "supposed to call us" next week to set it up. Not holding my breath for it.


I tried 3 places with no luck before calling a # that helps people that do not have computers.
If there is a hot line like that in your state I would give it a try.
The guy told me to only search the Smith's and Albertson's supermarket Pharmacies and I was able to get an appointment yesterday.
Good Luck!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

Italian restaurant in Toronto offers to buy anyone feeling lonely dinner or a coffee


A Toronto restaurant known for great Italian food and a community connection is now offering to buy anyone feeling lonely, isolated or depressed co...




www.blogto.com






__
http://instagr.am/p/CMcOOPKhH8Y/


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Italian restaurant in Toronto offers to buy anyone feeling lonely dinner or a coffee
> 
> 
> A Toronto restaurant known for great Italian food and a community connection is now offering to buy anyone feeling lonely, isolated or depressed co...
> ...


I'm in desperate need of a cannoli 

Awesome for them to do that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm in desperate need of a cannoli
> 
> Awesome for them to do that.


Brought a tear to my eye. I've never been there, their cannolis look insane!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brought a tear to my eye. I've never been there, their cannolis look insane!


This is not helping me decide what sensible thing to have for lunch!


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This is not helping me decide what sensible thing to have for lunch!


I'm just doing breakfast, leftover corned beef + fried potatoes = Hash.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2021)

*Nearly 1 in 8 Americans fully vaccinated, according to latest CDC data*








Nearly 1 in 8 Americans fully vaccinated, according to latest CDC data


The coronavirus pandemic has brought countries to a standstill. Meanwhile, vaccinations have already started in some countries as cases continue to rise. Follow here for the latest.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2021)

Second shot Tuesday, Wednesday was a little rough, body, muscle aches and chills. Fatigue and not much motivation. By mid morning today, Thursday, pretty much back to normal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This is not helping me decide what sensible thing to have for lunch!


if you get the chance pistachio cannolis are to die for.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)

So it is going to be a first come first served after those > 64 have been vaccinated. I might actually get one this year.  The "high risk" list that will be vaccinated in phase two keeps getting longer and longer. Now it includes people with liver disease and those with a BMI > 30. So if you've treated your body like a trash compactor for years you're rewarded with a vaccine before me. That hardly seems fair.



The US is also sending 1.5 million doeses our way. 









U.S. to share 1.5 million doses of AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine with Canada


The United States plans to send roughly 4 million doses of AstraZeneca's COVID-19 vaccine that it is not using to Mexico and Canada in loan deals with the two countries, bowing to pressure to share vaccine with its allies.




www.cp24.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

Starting April 5 I can sign up for my shot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you get the chance pistachio cannolis are to die for.


Grandma made pistachio, sweet jesus they were wonderful


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2021)

Now that I got the Pfizer shot the other day, I'm suddenly getting daily invites to vac events.

Maybe the dam is breaking here. Of course I put my name in 10 different places. Lol.

I expect a vaccine glut by summer. A lot of people don't want it because it is now politicized.

Such senseless bullshit but whatever...

Science always wins. Count on it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Grandma made pistachio, sweet jesus they were wonderful


I'm glad I'm not Italian. I can't say no to any of their food... except polenta I can so no that.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Grandma made pistachio, sweet jesus they were wonderful



Tell them Tangerinegreen sent you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373972666001014789
Wow that was unexpected. Almost a month and a half ahead of schedule!

So if my parents are both fully vaccinated and I'm not can we hang out together?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373972666001014789
> Wow that was unexpected. Almost a month and a half ahead of schedule!
> 
> So if my parents are both fully vaccinated and I'm not can we hang out together?
> ...


That answer is probably LOL. Some risk to you, probably none to them if they wait the prescribed time after their vaccines.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That answer is probably LOL. Some risk to you, probably none to them if they wait the prescribed time after their vaccines.


Sweet something to look forward to! I'm okay with the risk to myself. They're administering the second shot 16 weeks after the first so maybe by mid August.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet something to look forward to! I'm okay with the risk to myself. They're administering the second shot 16 weeks after the first so maybe by mid August.


Well that's sad. But better late than never, so it looks like your holidays will be pretty normal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well that's sad. But better late than never, so it looks like your holidays will be pretty normal.


It is... I wish we weren’t so bad at this. At least there’s a light at the end of the tunnel. It doesn’t seem so hopeless now


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Why do this? Blood clots and now mismanaging data. Way to spook the populace 








U.S. Health Officials Raise Concerns Over AstraZeneca Vaccine Data


Officials said they were told AstraZeneca may have released outdated information in its disclosure of trial results for its Covid-19 vaccine that could have “provided an incomplete view of the efficacy data.”




www.wsj.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

Hoping we get a call Thurs to schedule the Mrs for a shot Fri. If not I'm back on the phone on Mon with a little more attitude.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

YAY! She gets it 1:30 Fri!


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

There must be a stoner at the clinic that follows RIU...


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2021)

My wife had second shot at 11 today and it hurt and bled, something about a capillary? Week past my second today.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> My wife had second shot at 11 today and it hurt and bled, something about a capillary? Week past my second today.


That's a literal pain! Hope her next shot is better. Congrats on a week past your second you're in the home stretch!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's a literal pain! Hope her next shot is better. Congrats on a week past your second you're in the home stretch!


That was dose #2


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> That was dose #2


LOL yeah I was referring to your being fully immune which is about 2 weeks to 1 month from your second dose.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2021)

FINALLy!! I GOT IT! I GOT IT!! I Got the Covid 19 shot . What a BLAST! What a rush. Moderna goes down soooo smooth. 
Can not wait to do the next one.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 25, 2021)

Second shot today hope I don't feel like shit.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2021)

Wife had her second on Tuesday and woke up on Wednesday with lots of body aches and lack of any energy or focus
, about like mine a week ago, both our Wednesdays sucked but not any worse than a bad cold. She is up early and much more “herself” today.


----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Second shot today hope I don't feel like shit.


Had my second last Saturday. 
No ill effects at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2021)

A local road sign celebrating the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2021)

Wait, what???


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2021)

My 2nd Pfizer shot is scheduled for April 5th.

So 4-20 day should be fun this year!

I can't wait to go to a baseball game again. Still don't see why I couldn't go last year. It's outdoors and they only draw a couple thousand people anyway because they suck.

The view of the city is spectacular there though.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My 2nd Pfizer shot is scheduled for April 5th.
> 
> So 4-20 day should be fun this year!
> 
> ...


My second is 4/7, first thing I did was make an appointment to get my hair done. Now I'm stalking steakhouses for an epic meal after more than a year of not dining out. I should check out the Jethawks schedule. Nothing like drinking beer at a ballpark for good times.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

The Mrs did fine with her first shot so far. We'll see how her arm feels tomorrow. The tech had some skillz.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My second is 4/7, first thing I did was make an appointment to get my hair done. Now I'm stalking steakhouses for an epic meal after more than a year of not dining out. I should check out the Jethawks schedule. Nothing like drinking beer at a ballpark for good times.


I actually got a haircut today, my 2nd in a year.

I held an n95 in place as did most of the other customers. We made it this far, I'm not blowing it in the 9th inning.

Like my favorite philosopher Yogi Berra used to say, "It ain't over till it's over".


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I actually got a haircut today, my 2nd in a year.
> 
> I held an n95 in place as did most of the other customers. We made it this far, I'm not blowing it in the 9th inning.
> 
> Like my favorite philosopher Yogi Berra used to say, "It ain't over till it's over".


I haven't had a proper haircut in over 20 years.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My 2nd Pfizer shot is scheduled for April 5th.
> 
> So 4-20 day should be fun this year!
> 
> ...


I love the Pirates baseball park....it reminds me so much of the SF Giants ballpark on the water.


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I haven't had a proper haircut in over 20 years.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I actually got a haircut today, my 2nd in a year.
> 
> I held an n95 in place as did most of the other customers. We made it this far, I'm not blowing it in the 9th inning.
> 
> Like my favorite philosopher Yogi Berra used to say, "It ain't over till it's over".


My husband's hair is past his shoulders now. It's driving him nuts. I offered to give him his Spring shave down with the dog's clippers but he declined. They are a very nice pair of clippers too. That man has no sense of adventure. It's not like hair doesn't grow back.


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My husband's hair is past his shoulders now. It's driving him nuts. I offered to give him his Spring shave down with the dog's clippers but he declined. They are a very nice pair of clippers too. That man has no sense of adventure. It's not like hair doesn't grow back.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

lokie said:


>


LOL I know that feeling!


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

I've got a pretty good ponytail going, with what hair I have left. Longest it has ever grown. I guess less is more in a way.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


>


Never carried more than one..


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I know that feeling!


One with a healthy beard, another with long locks.

What has been your reaction after witnessing this torture?


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> One with a healthy beard, another with long locks.
> 
> What has been your reaction after witnessing this torture?
> 
> View attachment 4863710


Meh, I went through the basic training haircut once.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Meh, I went through the basic training haircut once.


Yep, I wonder if that pony tail is still hanging from the mirror with the rest of them?


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I wonder if that pony tail is still hanging from the mirror with the rest of them?


I hat it cut a bit beforehand.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I wonder if that pony tail is still hanging from the mirror with the rest of them?


I got a haircut before I went in and they cut my hair anyway.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hat it cut a bit beforehand.


Mine was close to the middle of my shoulder blades when wet (I was a curly bastad).


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 26, 2021)

Got my shot yesterday, seems like there may be an end eventually. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine was close to the middle of my shoulder blades when wet (I was a curly bastad).


Are you sure it was Curly and not just kinky


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 26, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Got my shot yesterday, seems like there may be an end eventually. Hope everyone is doing well.


That's great to here


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


>


Once upon a time a long, long time ago....



raratt said:


> Never carried more than one..


I'm a pilot. I lived in So Cal. I had to work my way through college somehow.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> One with a healthy beard, another with long locks.
> 
> What has been your reaction after witnessing this torture?
> 
> View attachment 4863710


I did neurosurgery. We did haircuts like that, but only where we had too. I have wondered if thats where some of the punk hairdos came from. As for basic I never thought they used a razor. Matt told me they had a long line and they just zipped them off with the clippers. That looks like someone trying to avoid a hair test


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine was close to the middle of my shoulder blades when wet (I was a curly bastad).


Same with Matt. When he puts it in a pony tail he looks like:

Although it's grown out a bit now so it doesn't look like that as much.


----------



## lokie (Mar 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I did neurosurgery. We did haircuts like that, but only where we had too. I have wondered if thats where some of the punk hairdos came from. As for basic I never thought they used a razor. Matt told me they had a long line and they just zipped them off with the clippers. That looks like someone trying to avoid a hair test


A more direct approach.

Having been married to a god like beard before and now goldilocks,
how often have you seen them clean shaved, head and chin too.

Few alive have seen me without a beard. Fewer still those who have seen my shaved head and chin simultaneously. 

I grew a ponytail for a few years. Then I opted for the easy, low maintenance short scissor cut or just a 2 & 4 buzz.







I wonder what my wife would think if I came home with a reverse mohawk.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> A more direct approach.
> 
> Having been married to a god like beard before and now goldilocks,
> how often have you seen them clean shaved, head and chin too.
> ...


It’s cute, like Mickey Mouse, but they kinda look like they are glued on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 29, 2021)

Rather sobering, and she is correct. HopeSpring Break isn't Waterloo








‘I’m Scared’: CDC Director Rochelle Walensky Chokes Up While Sounding Alarm on ‘Impending Doom’ of New Wave


CDC Director Rochelle Walenssy seemed overcome with emotion as she implored American citizens to not let their guard down in fighting Covid-19.




www.mediaite.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> A more direct approach.
> 
> Having been married to a god like beard before and now goldilocks,
> how often have you seen them clean shaved, head and chin too.
> ...


There was this guy on some science fiction show that looked just like that but I'll be damned if I can remember the character's name, sigh.......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There was this guy on some science fiction show that looked just like that but I'll be damned if I can remember the character's name, sigh.......


I’m reminded of Zoolander. Haven’t seen but ~shrug~


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2021)

Provinces suspend AstraZeneca shots for people under 55 after advice from national panel


The advisory committee recommended that more information is needed on a possible link between the shot and rare blood clots




nationalpost.com





Bummer, that's more than half our vaccine supply.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m reminded of Zoolander. Haven’t seen but ~shrug~
> 
> View attachment 4865893


Thanks! That would be it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Provinces suspend AstraZeneca shots for people under 55 after advice from national panel
> 
> 
> The advisory committee recommended that more information is needed on a possible link between the shot and rare blood clots
> ...


Sorry to hear it, that really sucks.
I added some yellow iron on letters to my Covid 19 shirt. It turned out pretty good . I was lucky they left so much room at the top above the transmission electron microscopic image of the Covid virus for the additional information to be added .


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2021)

*Why Canada is suspending use of AstraZeneca vaccine in people under 55*
Canada's vaccine advisory committee is recommending immediately suspending the use of the AstraZeneca-Oxford COVID-19 vaccine in Canadians under 55 following reports of rare but potentially fatal blood clots in Europe that appear to be connected to the shot. 


https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/canada-suspends-astrazeneca-vaccine-covid-19-1.5968657



And now that the US is moving into the 55 and under group It might not get approval in the US.


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2021)

*New data shows COVID-19 pandemic now 'completely out of control' in Ontario, key scientific adviser says*
A new briefing note from a panel of science experts advising the Ontario government on COVID-19 shows a province at a tipping point.

Variants that are more deadly are circulating widely, new daily infections have reached the same number at the height of the second wave, and the number of people hospitalized is now more than 20 per cent higher than at the start of the last province-wide lockdown, states an analysis from Ontario's COVID-19 science advisory table published on Monday night.

*Variants now 67% of Ontario infections*

The table's latest analysis, first reported by CBC News on Friday, shows new variants of concern now account for 67 per cent of all SARS-CoV-2 infections in Ontario.

Compared with the early strain that circulated, the variants — which are primarily B117, the variant first identified in the U.K. — are proving to cause more severe illness.

The briefing note outlines that the variants are associated with a more than 60 per cent increased risk of hospitalization, a doubled risk of admission to intensive care, and a 56 per cent increased risk of death. 


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-covid-19-ontario-1.5968720



Hope some of the US states do not get that far before the place gets vaccinated.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2021)

*Judge Rules That New York Must Vaccinate Prisoners Immediately*

Since the beginning of the pandemic, the New York State Department of Corrections and Community Supervision has reported 6,273 COVID-19 cases among inmates and 4,925 cases among corrections officers, as well as 35 inmate deaths and 8 staff deaths. Around 50,000 people are incarcerated in New York correctional facilities, according to the New York _Times_.



https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/03/judge-rules-new-york-must-vaccinate-prisoners-immediately.html


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Judge Rules That New York Must Vaccinate Prisoners Immediately*
> 
> Since the beginning of the pandemic, the New York State Department of Corrections and Community Supervision has reported 6,273 COVID-19 cases among inmates and 4,925 cases among corrections officers, as well as 35 inmate deaths and 8 staff deaths. Around 50,000 people are incarcerated in New York correctional facilities, according to the New York _Times_.
> 
> ...


Ahh, my peer group, I get my first dose at 10am tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ahh, my peer group, I get my first dose at 10am tomorrow.


Best of luck OG.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear it, that really sucks.
> I added some yellow iron on letters to my Covid 19 shirt. It turned out pretty good . I was lucky they left so much room at the top above the transmission electron microscopic image of the Covid virus for the additional information to be added . View attachment 4866027


lol love it! I need one that says I want my shot. 

I'm hoping that your government is there to bail us out once your vaccinations are done since ours seems completely disinterested in providing anything other than lip service.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

Doug Ford warns that another provincewide lockdown is on the table for Ontario


As Ontario's third wave continues to spiral out of control, Premier Doug Ford is warning residents that another provincewide shutdown is on the tab...




www.blogto.com





Toronto entering its fifth month of lockdown.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4867382


LOL yeah, I'm going to miss going into a bank in respirator, head covering and sunglasses. Yeah match that to my driver's license!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah, I'm going to miss going into a bank in respirator, head covering and sunglasses. Yeah match that to my driver's license!


Jury duty is gonna be fun.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2021)

I wonder how we keep our 6' social distance in a jury box?.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I wonder how we keep our 6' social distance in a jury box?.....
> View attachment 4867539


The trial of the cop who murdered George Floyd they're not using a jury box.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah, I'm going to miss going into a bank in respirator, head covering and sunglasses. Yeah match that to my driver's license!


I have not been in a bank in a year. Drive through only. Hand sanitizer after each time I touch the money container. And I have my cash wrapped


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have not been in a bank in a year. Drive through only. Hand sanitizer after each time I touch the money container. And I have my cash wrapped


Yeah, I had to have something notarized. I don't use cash right now. I'm only using electronic forms of payment and cards where those aren't accepted. I may appear paranoid but I will appear alive and paranoid


----------



## 1212ham (Mar 31, 2021)

printer said:


> Hope some of the US states do not get that far before the place gets vaccinated.


I'm worried, I have friends and a sibling that won't get vaccinated, all of them trumpers. I hope the anti-vaxxer's don't doom us.
I get my first shot tomorrow!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I had to have something notarized. I don't use cash right now. I'm only using electronic forms of payment and cards where those aren't accepted. I may appear paranoid but I will appear alive and paranoid


That’s how I’ve been doing it. I don’t think it’s paranoia, more commonsense if anything.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

My government should of vaccinated 4 million people and it’s only done 600k. WTF!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I worry about using keypads for electronic payments, besides I use cash as much as possible. I keep a good assortment of paper cash in the safe. Before going shopping I withdraw cash for my wallet. I ask the cashier to put any change i'm due to get back into a plastic baggie that i carry and that goes into the safe when i get home for at least 3 weeks before I open it, and then i wand it with UV light. call me paranoid


Your been smart about it, that’s the only way to do it.
I use my phone for 95% of payments and transactions, so I never really touch keypads. Our government pushed the touch less payment systems hard during our 160 day lockdown and most jumped on board. Our notes are plastic when I get cash from my “hobby” it’s easy to disinfect and I handle it with gloves. But I’m always thinking if I get sick from these dirty humans

but weed instead of soup


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Your been smart about it, that’s the only way to do it.
> I use my phone for 95% of payments and transactions, so I never really touch keypads. Our government pushed the touch less payment systems hard during our 160 day lockdown and most jumped on board. Our notes are plastic when I get cash from my “hobby” it’s easy to disinfect and I handle it with gloves. But I’m always thinking if I get sick from these dirty humans
> View attachment 4867615
> but weed instead of soup


I just try to keep my cash out of the banking system....they keep too many records


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I just try to keep my cash out of the banking system....they keep too many records


Word!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> My government should of vaccinated 4 million people and it’s only done 600k. WTF!!


I read that they locked down Brisbane for three days over seven cases. You guys have done an excellent job of getting your shit together, no third wave.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I read that they locked down Brisbane for three days over seven cases. You guys have done an excellent job of getting your shit together, no third wave.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867659


Brisbane LoL https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9420345/amp/Male-entertainer-Covid-visited-11-Queensland-venues-including-surfing-competition.html


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Your been smart about it, that’s the only way to do it.
> I use my phone for 95% of payments and transactions, so I never really touch keypads. Our government pushed the touch less payment systems hard during our 160 day lockdown and most jumped on board. Our notes are plastic when I get cash from my “hobby” it’s easy to disinfect and I handle it with gloves. But I’m always thinking if I get sick from these dirty humans
> View attachment 4867615
> but weed instead of soup


Yup I use my phone or a card I immediately disinfect for everything.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol love it! I need one that says I want my shot.
> 
> I'm hoping that your government is there to bail us out once your vaccinations are done since ours seems completely disinterested in providing anything other than lip service.


I am sure they will . I wish J and J didn’t just fuck up 15 million doses !! So much for that big rollout. Moderna is doing really well though and I have been emailed and called many times in past week to make an appointment and my husband got his set for Monday after just a couple days they called to schedule and he gets his shot at the airport.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am sure they will . I wish J and J didn’t just fuck up 15 million doses !! So much for that big rollout. Moderna is doing really well though and I have been emailed and called many times in past week to make an appointment and my husband got his set for Monday after just a couple days they called to schedule and he gets his shot at the airport.


My ex worked for J&J so the fuckups aren't surprising, they hired him. Anyway we are doing better on vaccines than I thought we could! I get #2 next week and hub is 6 weeks past his second so he's immune. First thing I did was make an appointment to get my hair dyed! LOL next thing is deciding where to go out to eat!

PS @Laughing Grass join the borg we have freedumb!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My ex worked for J&J so the fuckups aren't surprising, they hired him. Anyway we are doing better on vaccines than I thought we could! I get #2 next week and hub is 6 weeks past his second so he's immune. First thing I did was make an appointment to get my hair dyed! LOL next thing is deciding where to go out to eat!
> 
> PS @Laughing Grass join the borg we have freedumb!


Awesome! Are you getting highlights?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am sure they will . I wish J and J didn’t just fuck up 15 million doses !! So much for that big rollout. Moderna is doing really well though and I have been emailed and called many times in past week to make an appointment and my husband got his set for Monday after just a couple days they called to schedule and he gets his shot at the airport.


I read about that yesterday. Human error too  I can't help but think of the baby powder/asbestos fiasco when I hear J&J. Biden sent over 1.5 million Astrazeneca doses this week. That'll get a bunch of people aged 55 - 65 immunized at least. 



curious2garden said:


> My ex worked for J&J so the fuckups aren't surprising, they hired him. Anyway we are doing better on vaccines than I thought we could! I get #2 next week and hub is 6 weeks past his second so he's immune. First thing I did was make an appointment to get my hair dyed! LOL next thing is deciding where to go out to eat!
> 
> PS @Laughing Grass join the borg we have freedumb!


If I could sneak across and get it I would lol. Looks like they're announcing month long provincial shutdown starting Saturday. My partner has been in Ottawa for the past two days helping one of their gym get ready to move into the red zone and open again. I told them this was a waste of time and money.









Ontario moves all 34 public health units into new shutdown category as COVID-19 cases soar


The Ontario government is implementing a “provincewide emergency brake” amid surging COVID-19 case numbers and record hospitalizations.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I read about that yesterday. Human error too  I can't help but think of the baby powder/asbestos fiasco when I hear J&J. Biden sent over 1.5 million Astrazeneca doses this week. That'll get a bunch of people aged 55 - 65 immunized at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was nice of Joe to send over the shots. I am glad they caught the j and j error and it was not injected into 15 million people. Proper QC has been one of my concerns.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That was nice of Joe to send over the shots. I am glad they caught the j and j error and it was t injected into 15 million people. Proper QC has been one of my concerns.


OMG could you imagine if that got out. There's already enough hesitancy with the Astrazeneca issues.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> OMG could you imagine if that got out. There's already enough hesitancy with the Astrazeneca issues.


I would be such a nightmare. I know people specifically waiting for the J and J that passed up the Moderna . I wonder if it was more than just human error. Has anyone checked the Swiss bank accounts of the 2 people that screwed the formula? That’s just really such a major fuck up it’s a bit unbelievable .


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Awesome! Are you getting highlights?


Magenta with blonde streaks


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2021)

I have 2 appointments for Moderna Vax #2 on Monday 3/5; 10 am and 10:15 am. County health's software is abyssmal, after requesting an app't for 2nd vax they'll inform you 48 hrs later whether accepted or not; and all auto responses/ "next pages" refer to you completing an app't for 1st vax lol


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

got my 2nd Pfizer today!!!.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> got my 2nd Pfizer today!!!.....


I have been sked on Apr 12 for my second Pfizer.
On a side note a buddy got his second & went through a day & a half of headaches, chills & lowered O2 levels.
He made it out the other side though.

I grabbed a bottle of zinc just in case (plus the usual C & D chewables).


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have been sked on Apr 12 for my second Pfizer.
> On a side note a buddy got his second & went through a day & a half of headaches, chills & lowered O2 levels.
> He made it out the other side though.
> 
> I grabbed a bottle of zinc just in case (plus the usual C & D chewables).


That oughtta galvanize your immune system


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have been sked on Apr 12 for my second Pfizer.
> On a side note a buddy got his second & went through a day & a half of headaches, chills & lowered O2 levels.
> He made it out the other side though.
> 
> I grabbed a bottle of zinc just in case (plus the usual C & D chewables).


Sunday April 11 for my 2nd Pfizer. I did have to postpone my shoulder cortisone injection for a month because if it, but I had my choice and I chose the vaccination!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I have 2 appointments for Moderna Vax #2 on Monday 3/5; 10 am and 10:15 am. County health's software is abyssmal, after requesting an app't for 2nd vax they'll inform you 48 hrs later whether accepted or not; and all auto responses/ "next pages" refer to you completing an app't for 1st vax lol


You should show up for both! Don't let any vaccines go to waste!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have been sked on Apr 12 for my second Pfizer.
> On a side note a buddy got his second & went through a day & a half of headaches, chills & lowered O2 levels.
> He made it out the other side though.
> 
> I grabbed a bottle of zinc just in case (plus the usual C & D chewables).


The Zinc won't help you out there's no infective agent. Benadryl to slow down your response a little should make it more tolerable add in some aspirin or acetaminophen and that will help.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sunday April 11 for my 2nd Pfizer. I did have to postpone my shoulder cortisone injection for a month because if it, but I had my choice and I chose the vaccination!!


Mine is this Wednesday, hurrah!! You made a good choice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You should show up for both! Don't let any vaccines go to waste!


LOL, I will, only 15 min apart, kinda like a time travel thing with the overlap. Perhaps I'll meet the 15 min early me and see if the infamous time quandary is true


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Magenta with blonde streaks


Did you get it done yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, I will, only 15 min apart, kinda like a time travel thing with the overlap. Perhaps I'll meet the 15 min early me and see if the infamous time quandary is true


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did you get it done yet?


Second dose 4/7. My hair appt is second week of May (just to be sure). Last thing I want is the dubious distinction of being the last person to die of Covid! LOL thanks for asking DAT, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, I will, only 15 min apart, kinda like a time travel thing with the overlap. Perhaps I'll meet the 15 min early me and see if the infamous time quandary is true


3:2 odds that older you will be the survivor.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> 3:2 odds that older you will be the survivor.


I dunno could be some bias. We need an objective bookie for actual odds before I lay down my hard earned money, never underestimate young, smart, motivated and crazy.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Second dose 4/7. My hair appt is second week of May (just to be sure). Last thing I want is the dubious distinction of being the last person to die of Covid! LOL thanks for asking DAT, I'm really looking forward to it.


My #2 is the 6th. We'll see how I feel the 7th.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have been sked on Apr 12 for my second Pfizer.
> On a side note a buddy got his second & went through a day & a half of headaches, chills & lowered O2 levels.
> He made it out the other side though.
> 
> I grabbed a bottle of zinc just in case (plus the usual C & D chewables).


I had a headache for a couple of hrs last night, but today i feel fine....


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I have 2 appointments for Moderna Vax #2 on Monday 3/5; 10 am and 10:15 am. County health's software is abyssmal, after requesting an app't for 2nd vax they'll inform you 48 hrs later whether accepted or not; and all auto responses/ "next pages" refer to you completing an app't for 1st vax lol





curious2garden said:


> You should show up for both! Don't let any vaccines go to waste!





Singlemalt said:


> LOL, I will, only 15 min apart, kinda like a time travel thing with the overlap. Perhaps I'll meet the 15 min early me and see if the infamous time quandary is true


#1 + #2 + #2 = 

A





or

B


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2021)

I found out why the 80% EtOH hand sanitizer at WalMart was so cheap. Used it for the first time and boy did this stuff stink. Dial hand soap didn't even cut the smell.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I found out why the 80% EtOH hand sanitizer at WalMart was so cheap. Used it for the first time and boy did this stuff stink. Dial hand soap didn't even cut the smell.


Stink of what? Added fragrance or off chemicals? I read awhile back that Wally's had to pull some off brands of HS because they had benzene and methanol within.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Stink of what? Added fragrance or off chemicals? I read awhile back that Wally's had to pull some off brands of HS because they had benzene and methanol within.


Not chemical, I could probably handle that. Some kind of lingering miasmatic(?) fragrance. Even a washing in ISO didn't cut it. There's a couple, one has a really cheap laundry detergent odor. Sniff before you buy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2021)

Good news, bad news & no news at all.


I got my 2nd Pfizer shot a couple hours ago. That's good news.

I immediately inquired about the expiration date she wrote on the card. It's EP6955 batch number (as I assumed).

Which made me ask just how long the 2 shots are good for?
Answer: "Nobody knows. Yet. But we will know in the coming months of study and you're now a part of that study, congratulations."

Thanks!
I think. Lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2021)

Kinda gives me that "Lab Rat" type of feeling.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm off to get #2, hasta la bye bye


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm off to get #2, hasta la bye bye


Mine is next week - a buddy that just got his 2nd Pfizer said he felt horrible for about a day & a half. I just grabbed a big jug of ginger ale as it seems to help my digestive system (+ hydration) when I'm not up to snuff.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine is next week - a buddy that just got his 2nd Pfizer said he felt horrible for about a day & a half. I just grabbed a big jug of ginger ale as it seems to help my digestive system (+ hydration) when I'm not up to snuff.


I feel fine. 

All my buddies were a couple days ahead of me. They all felt fine too.

Except for my one buddy who couldn't stop giggling. But he's usually stoned so there's that.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kinda gives me that "Lab Rat" type of feeling.


As well it should because that , in FACT , is exactly what you are . Testing an EXPERIMENTAL VACCINE that has been approved for "EMERGENCY USE" & has not gone through any testing what so ever . So that make you folks the "TEST SUBJECTS" 

The CDC has done another data dump today into the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), a U.S. Government funded database that tracks injuries and deaths caused by vaccines.
The data goes through February 12, 2021, with 15,923 recorded adverse events, including 929 deaths following injections of the experimental COVID mRNA shots by Pfizer and Moderna.

https://vaccineimpact.com/2021/cdc-929-dead-15923-injured-reported-following-experimental-mrna-covid-injections/?fbclid=IwAR0gQuU7MJ2H30HSvCcr4-p75WfGl77-7P33UimA2R2z3NVXB828J02SuZw


3,964 DEAD 162,610 Injuries: European Database of Adverse Drug Reactions for COVID-19 “Vaccines”

https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/3964-dead-162610-injuries-european-database-of-adverse-drug-reactions-for-covid-19-vaccines/?fbclid=IwAR1dBsxPFUoN-pfXaKGM5dbR4fMeczLU7RK8T3i8MRtf7yKf08WEZIzL5Ik


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2021)

if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> As well it should because that , in FACT , is exactly what you are . Testing an EXPERIMENTAL VACCINE that has been approved for "EMERGENCY USE" & has not gone through any testing what so ever . So that make you folks the "TEST SUBJECTS"
> 
> The CDC has done another data dump today into the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), a U.S. Government funded database that tracks injuries and deaths caused by vaccines.
> The data goes through February 12, 2021, with 15,923 recorded adverse events, including 929 deaths following injections of the experimental COVID mRNA shots by Pfizer and Moderna.
> ...


If you'd like to discuss the political aspect of this please take it to that forum.
I'll not sit here and attempt to shame you for not taking it - don't if you don't want to, no skin off my back.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2021)

Over 145 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through March 29, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 2,509 reports of death (0.0017%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine. CDC and FDA physicians review each case report of death as soon as notified and CDC requests medical records to further assess reports. *A review of available clinical information including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records revealed no evidence that vaccination contributed to patient deaths. *CDC and FDA will continue to investigate reports of adverse events, including deaths, reported to VAERS.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem....


Words to live by^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2021)

Every time I hear the word 'knucklehead', I think of these guys.



"Woo woo woo woo woo woo."

I actually watched one of their shorts on Me TV Saturday dated 12/4/41. Made me think of the Imperial fleet sneaking up on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 5, 2021)

I've seen the loss of family members.

My own truth is enough.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> ......snip......
> The data goes through February 12, 2021, with 15,923 recorded adverse events, including *929 deaths* following injections of the experimental COVID mRNA shots by Pfizer and Moderna.


We are losing that many people per day due to Covid.



knucklehead bob said:


> https://vaccineimpact.com/2021/cdc-929-dead-15923-injured-reported-following-experimental-mrna-covid-injections/?fbclid=IwAR0gQuU7MJ2H30HSvCcr4-p75WfGl77-7P33UimA2R2z3NVXB828J02SuZw


*Vaccine Impact (https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/vaccine-impact/*
CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE
Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category _may_ publish unverifiable information that is _not always_ supported by evidence. These sources _may_ be untrustworthy for credible/verifiable information, therefore fact checking and further investigation is recommended on a per article basis when obtaining information from these sources. See all Conspiracy-Pseudoscience sources.


Overall, we rate Vaccine Impact a Quackery level pseudoscience website for the promotion of anti-vaccination propaganda.



knucklehead bob said:


> https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/3964-dead-162610-injuries-european-database-of-adverse-drug-reactions-for-covid-19-vaccines/?fbclid=IwAR1dBsxPFUoN-pfXaKGM5dbR4fMeczLU7RK8T3i8MRtf7yKf08WEZIzL5Ik


CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE(https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/health-impact-news/)
Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category _may_ publish unverifiable information that is _not always_ supported by evidence. These sources _may_ be untrustworthy for credible/verifiable information, therefore fact checking and further investigation is recommended on a per article basis when obtaining information from these sources. See all Conspiracy-Pseudoscience sources.


Overall, we rate Health Impact News a Quackery level pseudoscience website for the promotion of anti-vaccination propaganda as well as chemtrails, geoengineering, and false information regarding GMOs.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 5, 2021)

New current business attire trend. Matching ties and masks.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2021)

I got a lanyard for my Covid vaccine card so i can wear it around my neck.....
P.S. pay no attention to the blueberry stain on my shirt, i had an eating problem this morning


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 5, 2021)

I got my first shot so far so good
pfizer shot btw


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 6, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> New current business attire trend. Matching ties and masks.
> 
> View attachment 4871786


That's a terrible tie ffs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I had to have something notarized. I don't use cash right now. I'm only using electronic forms of payment and cards where those aren't accepted. I may appear paranoid but I will appear alive and paranoid


I had to have a couple of things notarized for the unemployment office. You can do it online in a zoom call now, $20 for the first doc, and $10 each additional. Love it.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We are losing that many people per day due to Covid.
> 
> 
> *Vaccine Impact (https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/vaccine-impact/*
> ...




You can always tell a person with TWO BRAIN CELLS , but you can't tell them much


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I had to have a couple of things notarized for the unemployment office. You can do it online in a zoom call now, $20 for the first doc, and $10 each additional. Love it.


Thanks Tyler, that's good information. I'm really pleased to know my bank's free notary just paid for my respirator. Honestly I'll have to check into that. I'd prefer not to go to the bank even during 'normal' times. I'd be willing to pay for that service.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I got a lanyard for my Covid vaccine card so i can wear it around my neck.....
> P.S. pay no attention to the blueberry stain on my shirt, i had an eating problem this morning
> 
> View attachment 4871803


Hey, I like that idea. I'm getting one of those ASAP!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> View attachment 4872233
> 
> You can always tell a person with TWO BRAIN CELLS , but you can't tell them much


----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2021)

This is like offering a discount for those that don't wash their hands after using the restroom...  
*Northern California cafe offers controversial 50% discount for those willing to toss their masks*








NorCal cafe offers 50% discount to customers who trash their mask


The offered discount is upsetting both locals and social media.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> This is like offering a discount for those that don't wash their hands after using the restroom...
> *Northern California cafe offers controversial 50% discount for those willing to toss their masks*
> 
> 
> ...


A hairdresser did a few people's hair now and then, she was found out and fined £10000


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Corso312 (Apr 6, 2021)

Get my shot on Thursday, Johnson n Johnson.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2021)

*COVID-19 Tests or Proof of Vaccination Required for Indoor Meetings, Receptions, Conferences in California*
According to the California Department of Public Health, people will be required to get a COVID-19 test or show proof of being fully vaccinated to attend an indoor reception, meeting, or conference beginning April 15. 








COVID-19 Tests or Proof of Vaccination Required for Indoor Meetings, Receptions, Conferences in California


According to the California Department of Public Health, people will be required to get a COVID-19 test or show proof of being fully vaccinated to attend an indoor reception, meeting, or conference beginning April 15.




www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2021)

Ontario takes drastic measures against COVID variants with four-week stay-at-home order


'Things are extremely, extremely serious right now,' Premier Doug Ford said in a news conference. 'The situation is evolving rapidly, hour by hour'




nationalpost.com




So sorry @Laughing Grass


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

Just got home from my second Pfizer vaccine and I'm hitting the couch. No anaphylaxis, YEAH, headache, very sore arm (terrible positioning of the injection) but in a couple days this will be over!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just got home from my second Pfizer vaccine and I'm hitting the couch. No anaphylaxis, YEAH, headache, very sore arm (terrible positioning of the injection) but in a couple days this will be over!


Hair salon in two weeks?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ontario takes drastic measures against COVID variants with four-week stay-at-home order
> 
> 
> 'Things are extremely, extremely serious right now,' Premier Doug Ford said in a news conference. 'The situation is evolving rapidly, hour by hour'
> ...


 it's all good, nothing really changes for us. I only go to the grocery story and pharmacy anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hair salon in two weeks?


5/9 to be exact, YEAH I have a reason to live.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just got home from my second Pfizer vaccine and I'm hitting the couch. No anaphylaxis, YEAH, headache, very sore arm (terrible positioning of the injection) but in a couple days this will be over!


My second Moderna is Fri, I mixed up the day with my Dr appt.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> My second Moderna is Fri, I mixed up the day with my Dr appt.


Sweet, when is your wife's first?


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet, when is your wife's first?


Her second is the 23rd.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Her second is the 23rd.


Excellent


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I got a lanyard for my Covid vaccine card so i can wear it around my neck.....
> P.S. pay no attention to the blueberry stain on my shirt, i had an eating problem this morning
> 
> View attachment 4871803




I keep mine in my wallet on my iPhone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> 5/9 to be exact, YEAH I have a reason to live.


Have you decided which restaurant you're going to hit up first?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> My second Moderna is Fri, I mixed up the day with my Dr appt.


My arm wasn't as sore this time; no fever or chills just low grade aches and low energy for 1 1/2 days; no worse than the myriad of hangovers I've had through the years


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you decided which restaurant you're going to hit up first?


LOL nope! But I'm working on it. Where do you plan to go right after your vaccinated. I had originally planned on visiting the grandbaby but I'm not about to fly to Maui.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> My arm wasn't as sore this time; no fever or chills just low grade aches and low energy for 1 1/2 days; no worse than the myriad of hangovers I've had through the years


Interesting, a little aspirin another cup of coffee and the headache has resolved. So we'll see.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nope! But I'm working on it. Where do you plan to go right after your vaccinated. I had originally planned on visiting the grandbaby but I'm not about to fly to Maui.


We have to book restaurant here can’t just walk in and have to covid check in. We haven’t had a community transfer in Victoria for over 40 days but with the Bub I’m still not about taking the family out. Plus one got tonsillitis and the other croup the baby is sweet, so the Easter weekend was not awesome


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2021)

I am 22days out and wife is 15 days,
Two doses Moderna.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

So many things!

Most, I want to hold my niece and hug my mom and dad, I haven't touched my niece since February last year when she was born. I still owe my dad a nice steak dinner at Outback for last year's father's day. I want to go to a club or concert packed with people where everyone is dancing, drinking and having fun. The beach, the library, the museum, get a manni/pedi and pamper myself... not that I've given it much thought.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2021)

Went out fully vaccinated and picked up ProMoss, 4 bags Cotton Burr Compost and 4 cu ft perlite. First big supplies for indoor garden since Spring 2019.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So many things!
> 
> Most, I want to hold my niece and hug my mom and dad, I haven't touched my niece since February last year when she was born. I still owe my dad a nice steak dinner at Outback for last year's father's day. I want to go to a club or concert packed with people where everyone is dancing, drinking and having fun. The beach, the library, the museum, get a manni/pedi and pamper myself... not that I've given it much thought.


Your Dad sounds like a gem, bricklayer and likes the outback. Get him on here , better yet just send him over here for a holiday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Your Dad sounds like a gem, bricklayer and likes the outback. Get him on here , better yet just send him over here for a holiday.


We should all be thankful that he doesn't use the internet or computers. They closed all the outbacks in Ontario over a decade ago. Then a year later they opened two restaurants but only in Niagara Falls. Every father's day we make the trip, except last year and it's a 250km drive from their place. The man really likes his steak and blooming onions.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2021)

Yippee!! My husband got it!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We should all be thankful that he doesn't use the internet or computers. They closed all the outbacks in Ontario over a decade ago. Then a year later they opened two restaurants but only in Niagara Falls. Every father's day we make the trip, except last year and it's a 250km drive from their place. The man really likes his steak and blooming onions.


We don’t have any here, we’ve got Hooters. Take him there instead


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Your Dad sounds like a gem, bricklayer and likes the outback. Get him on here , better yet just send him over here for a holiday.


I support that endeavor.

We took my mom and dad to Kangaroo Island for her Birthday.






Mom was the first to spot a koala in a tree while driving to our bed and breakfast accommodations.

It is the only time I have seen her giggle like a little school girl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> We don’t have any here, we’ve got Hooters. Take him there instead


Wait you don't have the Outback in the outback? Restaraunts have been closed for in person dining since November, might have to wait until next year.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wait you don't have the Outback in the outback? Restaraunts have been closed for in person dining since November, might have to wait until next year.


That seems very wrong.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wait you don't have the Outback in the outback? Restaraunts have been closed for in person dining since November, might have to wait until next year.


No, we have Texas steak houses


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> No, we have Texas steak houses


It’s just not the same without a Bloomin’ Onion


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It’s just not the same without a Bloomin’ Onion


No one eats onion sauce here, tbh never heard of it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> No one eats onion sauce here, tbh never heard of it


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4873608


Nope never seen it I’d try it with a dozen beers though. Green German sauce is my fav at the moment


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Nope never seen it I’d try it with a dozen beers though. Green German sauce is my fav at the moment


I can recommend chipotle aioli. A local gastropub served onion rings with a chipotle aioli so very good I was compelled to reverse engineer it. I got close. Ultimate beer munchies, alongside their initially amazing beer cheeseburger.


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yippee!! My husband got it!! View attachment 4873408View attachment 4873409


Looks familiar to one I saw online today. You took those photos?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Looks familiar to one I saw online today. You took those photos?


She totally faked it


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2021)

Woke up yesterday with a low grade fever (99.5-100.5), and some general malaise. Took a combination of Benadryl and Aspirin that didn't work as well as Alka-Seltzer Plus which is a combination of Aspirin 325mg, Chlorpheniramine 2 mg and Phenylephrine 7.8 mg/tablet and dosage is 2. So I recommend that if you get a noisy immune response. 

My immune system's response was reassuring and expected.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2021)

I read that 75% of people who get the Moderna shot have some form of reaction to the second shot. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2021)

Canada is likely to exceed the U.S. COVID infection rate within days


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> I read that 75% of people who get the Moderna shot have some form of reaction to the second shot. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


It was pretty mild for me; requisite sore arm for a 2 days, low energy for 3 days, no fever; just kind of blah for a few days> Got it Monday at 10 am, today back to normal
Edit: Monday night restless sleep and weird dreams


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It was pretty mild for me; requisite sore arm for a 2 days, low energy for 3 days, no fever; just kind of blah for a few days> Got it Monday at 10 am, today back to normal
> Edit: Monday night restless sleep and weird dreams


It will be interesting to see his reaction. I have a hypothesis


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It will be interesting to see his reaction. I have a hypothesis


Oh? Do we have to wait?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh? Do we have to wait?


No.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2021)

I typically feel bad the next day after a "normal" flu shot, I expect to feel about the same.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 9, 2021)

Zero side effects to the johnson n johnson shot. Very impressed with how well organized everything was. Hats off to the national guard.


----------



## printer (Apr 9, 2021)

I have an appointment for the 28th.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2021)

#2, it's all over but the whining and moaning.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4874953
> #2, it's all over but the whining and moaning.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4875008


not the same logic.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2021)

More delays








Confused about the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine and blood clotting? The simple maths may help


Medical regulators around the world are drawing a connection between the AstraZeneca vaccine and the rare side effect — and at the same time insisting it is safe. So what is going on?




www.google.com.au


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2021)

18 hours after #2, so far only my shoulder is a little sore.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm not eligible for a shot at this time. I'm the last in line.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm not eligible for a shot at this time. I'm the last in line.


Where are you? My county (SLO in Calif) dropped the age to 16 this past week. Granted getting an app't is a clusterfuck but seems to be getting better


----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Where are you? My county (SLO in Calif) dropped the age to 16 this past week. Granted getting an app't is a clusterfuck but seems to be getting better


Portland. 

I'm under 65, have no underlying health conditions, and am not employed as a first responder or frontline worker. April 19th is the date I'll be eligible for phase 2 which is anyone over the age of 16.

I'm in no hurry. I'd prefer to wait for any potential side effects to surface anyway. I'm not an anti-vaxxer and the vaccine is most likely safe for 99% of the population. But I can wait to see if people turn into flesh eating mobs of lunatics before I get the shot.  

I actually think my lady and I had it way back in the beginning as she was traveling to Kirkland Washington just south of Snohomish county where the first case of Covid was detected in the United States. We were sick for about a week and I had a really nasty rash for awhile. The rash is what makes me think we had it as it's a symptom of being infected for some and I've never had a rash like it in my life. We might not have had it as we never got tested but I'm somewhat confident that had we been tested we would have been positive. Maybe I'm now immune like the Omega Man.


*Small Blisters:* This type of rash when associated with COVID-19 has often presented itself in middle-aged patients, and accounts for 9 percent of all cases involving a rash. These small blisters usually appear on the trunk and the limbs of the body and are often itchy and uncomfortable. Also, small blister types of rash can be used as an indicator to suggest that an individual has COVID-19 because it typically appears early on in the course of the infection. Early diagnosis can help individuals from unknowingly passing the virus to others.





__





Skin Rashes Associated with COVID-19 Coronavirus


Details of the various skin rashes associated with COVID-19 - how they appear, what to look for, how they are related to Coronavirus from a local dermatologist.




www.drgurgen.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> wait for any potential side effects to surface anyway.


Over 100 million people have received the vaccine in the US, I believe if there were problems they would have been identified by now.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Over 100 million people have received the vaccine in the US, I believe if there were problems they would have been identified by now.


Oh I know. But I'm still in no hurry and am patient to wait for my spot in line. Others are more at risk than me which makes me sick to see young healthy people gaming the system to jump in line.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Portland.
> 
> I'm under 65, have no underlying health conditions, and am not employed as a first responder or frontline worker. April 19th is the date I'll be eligible for phase 2 which is anyone over the age of 16.
> 
> ...


Good luck, sincerely; but get the shot when eligible; lot's of reports of folks getting re-infected w/covid esp. with the extreme mutability of it


----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Good luck, sincerely; but get the shot when eligible; lot's of reports of folks getting re-infected w/covid esp. with the extreme mutability of it


Oh I'm going to get it as soon as I can. But I have to wait my turn. I'm not going to game the system like many have and cut in line. All I have to do is claim I have an underlying condition and I could get one. 

In fact they have a website to check eligibility and if I say I'm a smoker or have a substance abuse problem I'm eligible now. But I'm not going to do that. I'm not going to take a vaccination that someone else more high risk should be getting.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Good luck, sincerely; but get the shot when eligible; lot's of reports of folks getting re-infected w/covid esp. with the extreme mutability of it


I can attest to that. I got reinfected before the mutations became popular. Get your shots! I just got an alert that I am now eligible, trying to make an appointment today...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 10, 2021)

Our state is down to 16 as well. Scheduled my appointment this morning from my online chart. In and out in less than 30 minutes(after mandatory 15 minute post vax wait) with first round of Pfizer. Very efficient assembly line.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm being safe and following all precautions while waiting my turn in line.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Our state is down to 16 as well. Scheduled my appointment this morning from my online chart. In and out in less than 30 minutes(after mandatory 15 minute post vax wait) with first round of Pfizer. Very efficient assembly line.


0900 Monday AM I get #2 Pfizer.
I'm jazzed!


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> OVery efficient assembly line.


It is good that your experience included minimal stress.

Even though it was a benefit to get the vaccination the process proved to be infinitely more painful than the procedure.






The administration of the vaccine deserved a righteous cursing.

All things considered I chose the better part of valor and took it in stride, then walked out 3 minutes after the Event Horizon.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2021)

Haven't really noticed any side effects. Took some aspirins a couple times today, and drank a lot of water just in case.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Haven't really noticed any side effects. Took some aspirins a couple times today, and drank a lot of water just in case.


I prophylactically drank! It worked.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I prophylactically drank! It worked.


I do that every evening...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I do that every evening...


See and you're still alive! WIN


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 11, 2021)

wow this sucks stay safe out


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm headed out shortly for Pfizer shot #2...I wonder how long before they'll have a "booster" shot out. 

I'll be glad to get it in me FWIW !


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2021)

Done. They say 2 weeks to be fully innoculated...or as fully as can be


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Done. They say 2 weeks to be fully innoculated...or as fully as can be


Hope you have the same reaction I had to #2, pretty much nothing.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2021)

Quad Mask!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2021)

Cali, where even the horses wear masks......


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

Got my first shot 2 hours ago. Smoked my first joint when I got home. I'm chillin' with a lil anxiety. Stuffy nose too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone over 18 in Toronto hotspots can now register for the vaccine.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anyone over 18 in Toronto hotspots can now register for the vaccine.
> 
> View attachment 4877006


go get it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> go get it


My luck being what it is, I'm not in a hotspot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My luck being what it is, I'm not in a hotspot.


Ok, so 18 in hot spots, who else is eligible? What is Toronto's alleged vax system? My county is permitting down to age 16 this week


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anyone over 18 in Toronto hotspots can now register for the vaccine.
> 
> View attachment 4877006


If red/orange is hot, then basically all of Toronto is effectively hot; seems rather stupid to be that discriminatory


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ok, so 18 in hot spots, who else is eligible? What is Toronto's alleged vax system? My county is permitting down to age 16 this week


It's practically all of the GTA but doesn't include most of downtown. This is what I get when I enter my postal code. The distribution is different from health unit to health unit. Many cities like Ottawa have opted to go on their own since it was clear back in December that the province didn't have a plan. 



They're talking about activating emergency plans where they choose who lives and who dies. Shit is getting scary.









Ontario may have to turn to 'last resort' of triage protocol if ICU number surpasses 900: official


The province’s healthcare system is now at a point at which it may not be able to handle much more than 200 or 300 additional COVID patients in intensive care without considering “other means” to create capacity like invoking the triage protocol, a top official at Ontario Health is warning.




www.cp24.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My luck being what it is, I'm not in a hotspot.


By the looks of that map, you will be in a couple days.
I didn't realize it was that bad up there right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> By the looks of that map, you will be in a couple days.
> I didn't realize it was that bad up there right now.


To be honest I was surprised my postal code wasn't on the list, it's some of the highest population density in the city.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What is Toronto's alleged vax system?


So if you're 18+ and in a hotspot you can only get your vaccine at mass immunization centers, not through the provincial booking system... Problem is the mass immunization centers won't take anyone under 49 lol. 









Toronto residents 18 and older in COVID-19 hot spots not getting invites to mass immunization clinics for now: Pegg


The head of Toronto’s COVID-19 emergency response said Monday that younger residents living in hot spot neighbourhoods will not be getting an invite to attend mass immunization sites for now.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So if you're 18+ and in a hotspot you can only get your vaccine at mass immunization centers, not through the provincial booking system... Problem is the mass immunization centers won't take anyone under 49 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely surreal, a real life Catch -22


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Absolutely surreal, a real life Catch -22


All I can do is laugh now.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2021)

It gets better, the CDC is recommending pausing the J&J vaccine because of a very rare type of blood clot; cerebral venous sinus thrombosis. This usually occurs in pre-menopausal women with thrombocytopenia. The take away from this is if you've had the J&J Covid vaccine within the last three weeks and you get a clot refuse Heparin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It gets better, they are pausing the J&J vaccine because of a very rare type of blood clot; cerebral venous sinus thrombosis. This usually occurs in pre-menopausal women with thrombocytopenia. The take away from this is if you've had the J&J Covid vaccine within the last three weeks and you get a clot refuse Heparin.


Couldn't they keep going with men and maybe women over 50?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2021)

I get my second pfizer shot sat. My daughter gets hers today. One son and my wife are completely vaxed (he works in a hospital at times) and the other son got his first shot last weekend.

All but my wife were through cvs (a local pharmacy). My wife got hers through the VA. Both veterans and employees are eligible, and they do same day shots here.

The supply seems thin but you can get an appointment if you try hard enough. Don't know what the j/j stop will mean for appointments. We all got pfizer, and moderna was the other option.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Couldn't they keep going with men and maybe women over 50?


I wondered that also. My guess is they will turn it back on with better screening.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I get my second pfizer shot sat. My daughter gets hers today. One son and my wife are completely vaxed (he works in a hospital at times) and the other son got his first shot last weekend.
> 
> All but my wife were through cvs (a local pharmacy). My wife got hers through the VA. Both veterans and employees are eligible, and they do same day shots here.
> 
> The supply seems thin but you can get an appointment if you try hard enough. Don't know what the j/j stop will mean for appointments. We all got pfizer, and moderna was the other option.


I got my second Pfizer yesterday & feel great!

Momma gets her second Moderna in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2021)

They've got sufficient data to design a pre-test for the J&J to weed out potential clotters. CDC said that they may have to short shrift the Pfitzer and Moderna protocols re: time bet/ doses to make up for pulling JJ


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2021)

What does it take to get the vaccine?

Residents Need Vaccine To Evacuate Island After Volcano Erupts 

According to Yahoo News, “People on the volcano-stricken island of St. Vincent will be evacuated to certain neighboring islands only if they’ve been vaccinated against COVID-19, the nation’s prime minister said.” 









Residents Need Vaccine To Evacuate Island After Volcano Erupts | The Jeffrey Lord


On Friday, La Soufriere volcano on the eastern Caribbean island of St. Vincent erupted, with the government evacuating residents to other islands only if they




thejeffreylord.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They've got sufficient data to design a pre-test for the J&J to weed out potential clotters. CDC said that they may have to short shrift the Pfitzer and Moderna protocols re: time bet/ doses to make up for pulling JJ


Essentially pre-menopausal women need a test for Thrombocytopenia. My understanding was they were pausing to get the information to the doctors about not using Heparin for cases of clotting. But our incidence is even lower than the EUs. Hopefully the will restart soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> What does it take to get the vaccine?
> 
> Residents Need Vaccine To Evacuate Island After Volcano Erupts
> 
> ...


A large cruise ship or two on a humanitarian mission might work


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> A large cruise ship or two on a humanitarian mission might work


Excellent idea; it's not as if they have to reserve the ships for cruises; Carnival, etc could also milk it for great PR while earning a reasonable amount of dinero


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2021)

I dunno, the history of cruise ships and air born viri has not been steller........


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I dunno, the history of cruise ships and air born viri has not been steller........


Preferable than being roasted , breathing micro glass or starving. Plus have vax med teams shipboard. Personally, I don't require 100% optimal choices


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Preferable than being roasted , breathing micro glass or starving. Plus have vax med teams shipboard. Personally, I don't require 100% optimal choices


Monoclonal antibody treatment on board too. 



greg nr said:


> I dunno, the history of cruise ships and air born viri has not been steller........


If your alternative is Pompeii I'd attempt it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Monoclonal antibody treatment on board too.
> 
> 
> If your alternative is Pompeii I'd attempt it.


Or Krakatoa.

I'd be bolting up that gangway!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

That useless sonofabitch got a haircut!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It gets better, the CDC is recommending pausing the J&J vaccine because of a very rare type of blood clot; cerebral venous sinus thrombosis. This usually occurs in pre-menopausal women with thrombocytopenia. The take away from this is if you've had the J&J Covid vaccine within the last three weeks and you get a clot refuse Heparin.


6 cases in 6 million doses seems like pretty good odds to me. About the same odds of winning $100,000 on a scratch ticket. Somebody hits but probably not you. Lol.

Don't they have more blood clot cases than that from birth control pills?


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Scientists figure out how new coronavirus breaks into human cells
> 
> 
> It could aid in drug development.
> ...


Those damn angiotensins! I hate when that happens. Seriously, it's great you're passing on helpful info. I'm all Pfizered-up........gave me a good buzz.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2021)

Got our first Pfizer shots today. Went in legitimately.. but they didn't ask for ID or anything. Next shot in 3 weeks. They won't do it rectally incase you want to know. I'm part 5G now


----------



## Karah (Apr 14, 2021)

@curious2garden ^ he feels fine, me, not so much. i feel like I got hit by a bus, what can I take or do to feel better? I’m chugging sugar free gaterade and water  ps Pfizer first dose and to my knowledge I haven’t had covid.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2021)

Karah said:


> @curious2garden ^ he feels fine, me, not so much. i feel like I got hit by a bus, what can I take or do to feel better? I’m chugging sugar free gaterade and water  ps Pfizer first dose and to my knowledge I haven’t had covid.


Ouch so sorry you're hurting try some acetaminophen, and an antihistamine. My go to is usually diphenhydramine but in this instance I find the Alka Seltzer Cold with acetaminophen, chlorpheniramine and phenylephrine seems to work best.


----------



## Karah (Apr 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch so sorry you're hurting try some acetaminophen, and an antihistamine. My go to is usually diphenhydramine but in this instance I find the Alka Seltzer Cold with acetaminophen, chlorpheniramine and phenylephrine seems to work best.


I’m kind of all fucked up right now, I’ve got elevated liver enzymes (that’s a whole nother mess) pain relievers I can’t take. Are the ones you mentioned safe for me with my jacked up liver enzymes?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2021)

Karah said:


> I’m kind of all fucked up right now, I’ve got elevated liver enzymes (that’s a whole nother mess) pain relievers I can’t take. Are the ones you mentioned safe for me with my jacked up liver enzymes?


No, stay away from acetaminophen, use aspirin and I'd not bother with an antihistamine either, sorry hun.


----------



## Karah (Apr 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, stay away from acetaminophen, use aspirin and I'd not bother with an antihistamine either, sorry hun.


I pmd you


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 14, 2021)

Loved it but it was so funny.



Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch so sorry you're hurting try some acetaminophen, and an antihistamine. My go to is usually diphenhydramine but in this instance I find the Alka Seltzer Cold with acetaminophen, chlorpheniramine and phenylephrine seems to work best.


I think I met you in Pharmacy School,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I think I met you in Pharmacy School,


I flunked that class hence how I am a pro at excessive doses of Edibles & Dabs.
~ I'm looking directly at you @manfredo ~


----------



## Kushash (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear @Karah is having a nasty reaction to the vaccine.

I got my second Moderna vaccine yesterday, so far just a very sore arm.


----------



## Karah (Apr 15, 2021)

Kushash said:


> I'm sorry to hear @Karah is having a nasty reaction to the vaccine.
> 
> I got my second Moderna vaccine yesterday, so far just a very sore arm.


I actually feel better today. I slept quite a bit yesterday, just sore arm today. My boyfriend is doing a good job at taking care of me


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm a week away from"immunity". First thing on my list is to give the grandkids a big hug.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm a week away from"immunity". First thing on my list is to give the grandkids a big hug.


how long has it been since you've seen them?


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how long has it been since you've seen them?


We've seen them a few times through the front window, been a year at least since I got a hug. They only live 15 miles away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> We've seen them a few times through the front window, been a year at least since I got a hug. They only live 15 miles away.


I did not like doing the glass door visits... like seeing my parents in a zoo lol. Do your grandkids know they'll be able to see you soon?


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did not like doing the glass door visits... like seeing my parents in a zoo lol. Do your grandkids know they'll be able to see you soon?


Their mom is still hesitant, my Mrs is a few weeks behind me in the vaccine regimen. Her second is the 23rd. Their mom won't let them text me on facebook anymore because she is an angry person...lol. I haven't really talked to them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Their mom is still hesitant, my Mrs is a few weeks behind me in the vaccine regimen. Her second is the 23rd. Their mom won't let them text me on facebook anymore because she is an angry person...lol. I haven't really talked to them.


That sucks. Sorry raratt.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks. Sorry raratt.


It's for the greater good, the Mrs wouldn't survive it if she caught the Rona.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's for the greater good, the Mrs wouldn't survive it if she caught the Rona.


Then you gotta wait till it's right. Sucks...but you're almost there. Hugs are coming!


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

I really miss the little shits.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

They're announcing a new set of restrictions here this morning. I'm not sure what's left to take away. 

One of the ideas they're talking about is a curfew. Protesters will be packing the streets! It's completely tone deaf.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2021)

I saw these in WalMart today, $3.50 ea. I hope all PPE is getting easier for front line folks to have/get.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I saw these in WalMart today, $3.50 ea. I hope all PPE is getting easier for front line folks to have/get.
> 
> View attachment 4880278


I paid $7.50 for a 10 pack of Hanes cloth ones, no skid marks included.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I saw these in WalMart today, $3.50 ea. I hope all PPE is getting easier for front line folks to have/get.
> 
> View attachment 4880278


It sucks I need those for working in the shop....it really sucks when the first time you put it on and the elastic pulls through the staples and feels like it took a little off your ear on the way by. And it cost you $3.50


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4880341


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2021)

My lady got her first shot on Tuesday. I'm not eligible until Monday but I'm not going to bother trying to get one for a couple weeks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

it looks like curfew is off the table. 

The Prime Minister offered to send the red cross to Ontario to help with vaccine distribution and Doug Ford declined the help. Hospitals are already overwhelmed, triaging will start in the coming days and more will die because of him. 

There's 1.2 million doses of vaccines sitting in freezers in Ontario right now, I swear he's trying to kill people to score political points.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it looks like curfew is off the table.
> 
> The Prime Minister offered to send the red cross to Ontario to help with vaccine distribution and Doug Ford declined the help. Hospitals are already overwhelmed, triaging will start in the coming days and more will die because of him.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the crack head?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Isn't that the crack head?


lol no, the crackhead is dead, it's his older brother. 

The wrong one died and I'm not gonna feel bad about saying that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no, the crackhead is dead, it's his older brother.
> 
> The wrong one died and I'm not gonna feel bad about saying that.


Granted he and his policies had absolutely no effect on my life, Rob was an entertaining hilarious goofball


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Granted he and his policies had absolutely no effect on my life, Rob was an entertaining hilarious goofball


He always remind me of this skit


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He always remind me of this skit


Exactly! In fact didn't Farley do a Rob Ford skit?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Granted he and his policies had absolutely no effect on my life, Rob was an entertaining hilarious goofball


He was embarrassing but harmless for the most part. I do like my privatized garbage collection and not having to worry about strikes anymore.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly! In fact didn't Farley do a Rob Ford skit?


Damn Chris died a while before this





He was so damn funny!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

Full list of new COVID-19 restrictions in Ontario


The Ontario government has unveiled new public health restrictions as the province faces record-breaking COVID-19 case counts and intensive care admissions.




www.cp24.com


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2021)

*Beaumont Health sets up triage tents outside some hospitals to manage COVID-19 surge*
Michigan's third COVID-19 surge is "like a runaway train," Dr. Nick Gilpin, Beaumont Health’s medical director of infection prevention and epidemiology, said Thursday.

More than 800 coronavirus patients fill all eight of the hospitals in the state's largest health care system, "taxing our staff and our resources," Gilpin said, yet there's no policy in place this time to restrict in-person dining, sports or schools, where the virus is known to spread. 








Beaumont Health sets up triage tents outside some hospitals to manage COVID-19 surge | Bridge Michigan


Michigan's third COVID-19 surge is "like a runaway train," Dr. Nick Gilpin, Beaumont Health’s medical director of infection prevention and epidemiology, said Thursday.




www.bridgemi.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The take away from this is if you've had the J&J Covid vaccine within the last three weeks and you get a clot refuse Heparin.


Why is that? A woman thing or men as well?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Why is that? A woman thing or men as well?


There have been instances of cranial venous sinus thrombosis in women and in those few cases Heparin has increased clotting. If you're within three weeks of having a J&J vaccine and you develop, a headache, blurred vision, loss or lowering of consciousness or any other stroke symptoms make sure the treating physician knows you've had a J&J Covid Vaccine in the last 21 days.

Although currently a woman thing I'd still let them know.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There have been instances of cranial venous sinus thrombosis in women and in those few cases Heparin has increased clotting. If you're within three weeks of having a J&J vaccine and you develop, a headache, blurred vision, loss or lowering of consciousness or any other stroke symptoms make sure the treating physician knows you've had a J&J Covid Vaccine in the last 21 days.
> 
> Although currently a woman thing I'd still let them know.


It's nice to have a Dr. on staff here. : )


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2021)

*Worldwide COVID-19 death toll tops a staggering 3 million*








Worldwide COVID-19 death toll tops a staggering 3 million


RIO DE JANEIRO (AP) — The global death toll from the coronavirus topped a staggering 3 million people Saturday amid repeated setbacks in the worldwide vaccination campaign and a deepening crisis in places such as Brazil, India and France...




apnews.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> View attachment 4882508


New troll. Hope at least a funny one.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

Son is getting his first shot on 4/20.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

Just for grins I checked on the Rite Aid site at a nearby pharmacy and they had appointments available.


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Son is getting his first shot on 4/20.


Lighting up before or after?


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2021)

printer said:


> New troll. Hope at least a funny one.


Gone. So soon. They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just for grins I checked on the Rite Aid site at a nearby pharmacy and they had appointments available.


I just did as well this is the message I got.

"Apologies, due to high demand, there are currently no appointment times available at this Rite Aid. Please select a different store or check again another day."

Basically the same thing everywhere which is why I am not going to bother for another couple weeks. I bet there are people spending the entire day in a panic trying to find a place to get vaccinated.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I just did as well this is the message I got.
> 
> "Apologies, due to high demand, there are currently no appointment times available at this Rite Aid. Please select a different store or check again another day."
> 
> Basically the same thing everywhere which is why I am not going to bother for another couple weeks. I bet there are people spending the entire day in a panic trying to find a place to get vaccinated.


Perhaps my living in a predomantly Republican county frees up more vaccines? lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

Tomorrow morning at 10:30.


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2021)

Ted Nugent tests positive for COVID-19 after claiming pandemic is not 'real'


Ted Nugent, who falsely claimed the COVID-19 pandemic isn't "real" and says he's refusing to get vaccinated, has now tested positive for COVID-19. In a Facebook video, the singer revealed he tested positive for the coronavirus after having flu-like symptoms for the past 10 days. "I thought I was...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ted Nugent tests positive for COVID-19 after claiming pandemic is not 'real'
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent, who falsely claimed the COVID-19 pandemic isn't "real" and says he's refusing to get vaccinated, has now tested positive for COVID-19. In a Facebook video, the singer revealed he tested positive for the coronavirus after having flu-like symptoms for the past 10 days. "I thought I was...
> ...



I hope they ruled out Cat Scratch Fever. It is even more catchy...


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I hope they ruled out Cat Scratch Fever. It is even more catchy...


And it's a fast one.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

Son got his first shot yesterday, scheduled for #2 on 18 May. Mrs gets her second Fri. Hopefully she will have the same reaction I did, which was very minimal.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Yeah how embarrassing for you.
> Ted will not take the covid test as he stated live yesterday...so how would he have tested positive. And this is your reaction when you get caught slinging lies. Interesting.
> It's ok to say " maybe I should have checked some sources before I posted that lie" but your response is pretty common too


Why do you care? You have been scolding and haranguing and ridiculing for days, yet your type always purport to support freewill and independence of thought but it's always for your side. You scream 1st amendment yet attempt to quash opposing viewpoints (true the other side does as well). Don't wear a mask, don't get the vax and leave others alone. There are consequences to all actions; don't wear a mask and you may be denied certain things but that is also the right of others, don't get the vax and you may die or have illnesses. It's your choice and others have the exact same right to make their choices.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2021)

Don’t feed this troll.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Absolutely. I've never attacked anyone 1st. You see how newbs get treated here. I was peaceful till my armor was punched. It's ok. But dont tell me im spreading lies here. When you all are spreading lies and misinformation on a regular.
> You want to have a pretty.little covid thread but dont mention the bad side of it. Thays dangerous in itself.


LOL. You are a fearful, panicked zealot coming to save the deluded masses. It's safe here but also abysmally ineffectual; you should go to your city counsel, gov't offices badger media reporters, etc. But there are potential consequences whereas here there are not. Feel good about yourself ministering the real holy truth to we misled dummies. But also know you are a coward picking the easy trail, parroting other zealots in your circle jerk of divine truth


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Devine truth" seems like an easy internet search for most. I never told anyone dont get the vax. It's your body your choice. Im just adding the side effects that you refuse to share. Why wont you mention them? People have the right to know instead if you handing them rose colored glasses.
> We may not agree. But I've never attacked anyone for disagreeing with me just showed proof and asked them to question basics that make zero sense and is not science based. Im fully capable if having debates or discussions on the matter. You are not. Again. Strawman, troll, lies is all I get on return.


When and where have I ever lied to you or any other person on this site? Cite it now god damn you


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't know anything about Ted nugent nor do I care to. You directly said I was spreading lies. You're the gaslighter. I know who you are, tread very carefully. Don't assume anything where I am concerned


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't know anything about Ted nugent nor do I care to. You directly said I was spreading lies. You're the gaslighter. I know who you are, tread very carefully. Don't assume anything where I am concerned



Do you think it's Diabolical?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Who am I?


Really???!! You really want to push me?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Sure. I guess so


OK, you asked
Diabolical 666


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

LOL


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Just because a news source writes a story about it...doesn't make it true. This is where folks get confused. I see people laughing at Ted because of it. It's really sad they treat americans this way


Here you lying shit, 









Ted Nugent was live. | By Ted Nugent | Facebook


151K views, 4K likes, 1.8K loves, 3.8K comments, 897 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Ted Nugent: Ted Nugent was live.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Is this a foe or yours?


No you aren't. I've always treated you nicely and with respect. I don't lie and you know that. However I want nothing to do with any longer


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No you aren't. I've always treated you nicely and with respect. I don't lie and you know that. However I want nothing to do with any longer


I hit the ignore awhile ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)

didnt ted nugent fuck a teenager and shit his pants in court to avoid the draft? 

what a fucking loser


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Nuge has a cold. That is all.


That is not what he said in the video you just saw. How do you feel lying when you just saw Teddy tell you the truth just minutes before?


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Ok it's a lie. But more so misinformed as I said he spoke live yesterday and never mentioned it on another feed. Not fb feed.


And yet you spout off stuff without even checking? With all the news outlets running the story you just have to know better than them. All in the while thinking you are wiser in not fact checking, thinking they do not do the same? But they are Fake Media and do not tell the truth, so why bother? Shame you came back after ten years. What do you think we were missing from you that you decided to come back?


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Just because a news source writes a story about it...doesn't make it true. This is where folks get confused. I see people laughing at Ted because of it. It's really sad they treat americans this way


ted nugent should be treated like shit. He's pure trash. I hope he burns in hell. 

I saw him back in the late 70's live and used to listen to his music. If I still had any of his records or tapes I'd burn them. It's people like him that are part of the problem. The guy's a turd.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

I guess that thing is still making noise.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

The Trump admin awarded a firm up to $1.3 billion to make Covid vaccine syringes. Where are they?


The Covid vaccines are here, but the ApiJect syringe is not yet approved by federal regulators.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> ted nugent should be treated like shit. He's pure trash. I hope he burns in hell.
> 
> I saw him back in the late 70's live and used to listen to his music. If I still had any of his records or tapes I'd burn them. It's people like him that are part of the problem. The guy's a turd.



Huge turd, trophy hunting asshole that goes all over the world to kill lions and elephants and hippos.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Who is acting superior here singlemalt?
> 
> Raratt,
> I am a human being and an american. Show some respect.


Respect as in the name calling and lying from people like trump and ted nugent? They are two of the most disrespectful people in America yet you seem to have a man crush on both of those assholes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Churchies have never bothered anyone or hurt anyone.


What's westboro baptists church's domain name again?


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Respect as in the name calling and lying from people like trump and ted nugent? They are two of the most disrespectful people in America yet you seem to have a man crush on both of those assholes.


He's mad because Donnie gave Rudy a reacharound, and he wouldn't even give this asshole a towel to wipe his chin.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Probably because you are constantly virtue signaling. Thats gotta be boring.
> Its amazing to watch people attack god and jesus and those that follow. This is how you been programmed. Churchies have never bothered anyone or hurt anyone. Why dont you attack cabal, the Masonic who kill children? Only one reason I can think of.


I guess they didn't teach history where you went to school. Have you ever heard of the Crusades?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

Things are bad in India.









Non-stop cremations cast doubt on India's counting of COVID dead


Gas and firewood furnaces at a crematorium in the western Indian state of Gujarat have been running so long without a break during the COVID-19 pandemic that metal parts have begun to melt.




www.reuters.com













Everything we know about the Indian COVID-19 variant so far


The new Indian COVID-19 variant carries both the L452R and E484Q mutations, potentially making it more contagious, and less susceptible to antibodies.




www.weforum.org





Even going with the official figures, this graph puts the transmissibility of the new variant on display.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> OK, you asked
> Diabolical 666


Damn really? I hope not. If so I'm glad I backed off when I did. I got no bad feelings towards anyone here really but thats sad if true


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

'We hope to help a little more': Biden says he spoke to Trudeau about more vaccines


Canada can look forward to an unexpected shot in the arm from the United States, President Joe Biden suggested Wednesday as he hinted at plans to send surplus COVID-19 vaccines north of the border.




www.cp24.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 21, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Damn really? I hope not. If so I'm glad I backed off when I did. I got no bad feelings towards anyone here really but thats sad if true


I personally doubt it is Dia. I really like her, but she couldn't spell to save her life.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Ted Nugent admits illegal bear kill; not his first hunting violation


With his plea, the singer and avid hunter followed through with a signed agreement he made...




www.nhregister.com












Ted Nugent agrees to plea deal over illegal killing of black bear in Alaska | CNN


Rocker and avid hunter Ted Nugent has agreed to plead guilty to transporting and illegally killed black bear in Alaska, according to court documents.




www.cnn.com












Ted Nugent will plead guilty to illegal black bear hunt


Ted Nugent will plead guilty to illegal black bear hunt




www.latimes.com






https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/crime/article24590587.html


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ted Nugent admits illegal bear kill; not his first hunting violation
> 
> 
> With his plea, the singer and avid hunter followed through with a signed agreement he made...
> ...


Also him calling Obama a sub human mongrel was pretty fucked up. Especially coming from a pedophile draft dodger


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> How many crimes have you committed?
> Ted 1?


Excluding weed related, many traffic violations, I have a lead foot; I've failed to get permits for building on my property. One DUI 20 yrs ago, and I've moonshined. Other than those I can't think of anything else. However, I've never claimed to be pure; another failed strawman and attempt at gaslighting youngster


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> OK, you asked
> Diabolical 666


I’m a bit surprised. You put a space between alpha and numeric. That gives @Diabolical666 a technical out to “honestly” say No. Might want to reinquire with the loophole closed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Didn't you say you were all about researching? A simple google on Nugent and illegal hunting could save some embarassment


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I personally doubt it is Dia. I really like her, but she couldn't spell to save her life.


She could spell just fine when she wasn’t drunk.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Oh no. You seem pretty normal on faults. I'm not straw or gassing you at all. I asked questions that you answered in hyperbole answers. That last story you posted on Ted makes him actually seem more of a saint than you. Js.


You didn't read the one about illegal deer in Calif, he paid a $1700 fine for it


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Do you even know what hyperbole means? Show me where I answered in " hyperbole answers" (you actually mean hyperbolic answers but I'll let that pass)


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> You paid lots of fines..dont make you a pos either


Nothing died or was hurt by my infractions


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2021)

You don't have to defend Teddy, he is proud to be an asshole. The point is you make shit up without checking if it is true. It is not about ol' Teddy Bear (hunter), it is about you being full of it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> If ted did it knowingly and all the time...yes hes a pos for sure. I dont think that's the case here


The deer hunt was during filming of his hunting show; young deer and baiting; very illegal to bait deer in Calif (where the hunt occurred). But we can't have a hunting show without a kill so he baited and killed young deer


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> He knowingly broke the law on TV to get a show out of it? Thats what you're saying?


Yup, read the damned article


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> No sorry.


Dia = Saltycracker = GodAlwaysWins



GodAlwaysWins said:


> I saw one of yall say the other day how Democrats are getting things done. You ain't doin squat. This is what you spend your time on...
> View attachment 4882942


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

You can move your lips when reading, we won't know


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/crime/article24590587.html



* Ted Nugent charged with 11 deer hunting violations in California *

Matt Weiser - The Sacramento Bee

August 18, 2010 06:51 AM, 
Updated August 18, 2010 07:57 AM







Rock star Ted Nugent, a 1970s guitar hero for hits including "Cat Scratch Fever," has recently created a successful second career as an advocate for hunting and outdoor ethics.


His television show, "Spirit of the Wild," is a four-time "Golden Moose" award winner on the Outdoor Channel. He has used his celebrity status to help promote better pay and working conditions for California game wardens, and consistently rails against poachers and other wildlife criminals.


So it was with a double take of disbelief that two California game wardens sat down in February to watch the show, and witnessed Nugent allegedly violate several California hunting laws.



The Feb. 9 episode showed Nugent killing a young male deer with bow and arrow near the El Dorado County town of Somerset.


The wardens were alarmed because the footage appeared to show Nugent killing a "spike" buck, or one whose antlers have not yet grown long enough to fork. Killing such a young deer is illegal in California.





It also appeared to show the deer feeding on a powdery material spread on the ground before it was shot.


The Department of Fish and Game launched an investigation, spokesman Patrick Foy said, which later revealed this material to be a commercial deer bait. It is illegal in California to hunt with bait.


"We looked at it and we just shook our heads, saying 'I can't believe he actually aired this episode,' " Foy said. "We were all really disappointed to see this happen with a guy who is a representative of hunters."


Nugent was later charged with 11 misdemeanors related to events that unfolded on his own television show, Foy said.


On Friday, following a plea deal with the Yuba County district attorney, Nugent pleaded no contest to two misdemeanors in Yuba Superior Court: illegally baiting a deer, and failing to have a deer tag signed by a government official after a kill.





Nugent did not appear in court. He was represented by Yuba City attorney Jack Kopp, who did not respond to a request for comment on Tuesday. The 61-year-old rocker, who lives in China Springs, Texas, was penalized with a $1,750 fine.


_To read the complete article, visit www.sacbee.com._










*  Comments  *


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2021)

Enough hijacking this Covid thread, Nugent gets enough free publicity


----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2021)

“I ain’t scared of nothing,” Nugent said on Facebook on April 7. “This year’s tour is cancelled again. Dirty lying scam. Smoke and mirrors. COVID-19 freaks.”

Fast forward...

“I have had flu symptoms for the last 10 days and I thought I was dying,” Nugent said in his live video. “I was tested positive today. I’ve got a stuffed up head, body aches. My God, what a pain in the a--. I literally could hardly crawl out of bed the last few days. But I did. I crawled.”


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 21, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4884446


Damn right. It's better than yours. They could teach you, but they'd have to charge...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 22, 2021)

Don't mind us, we're here to disinfect the thread and clean up the residual mess left from yesterday.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4884934


I can't keep enough mandarins around long enough to write anything lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)

I am at 2 weeks past #2 today, after a little drama the Mrs got her #2 today.


----------



## The Monarch (Apr 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I am at 2 weeks past #2 today, after a little drama the Mrs got her #2 today.


I had #2 on Wednesday. Yesterday sucked, aching and feverish, injection site hurt. Today is way better, feel great now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2021)

*An ancient viral epidemic involving host coronavirus interacting genes more than 20,000 years ago in East Asia*










An ancient viral epidemic involving host coronavirus interacting genes more than 20,000 years ago in East Asia


The current SARS-CoV-2 pandemic has emphasized the vulnerability of human populations to novel viral pressures, despite the vast array of epidemiological and biomedical tools now available. Notably, modern human genomes contain evolutionary information tracing back tens of thousands of years...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2021)

The Flu Vanished During Covid. What Will Its Return Look Like? (Published 2021)


The latest flu season, which normally would have run until next month, essentially never happened.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> The Flu Vanished During Covid. What Will Its Return Look Like? (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> The latest flu season, which normally would have run until next month, essentially never happened.
> ...


Apparently masks work. Who knew  it would be nice if we could learn something from this but freedumb


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2021)

Cremating bodies along the roadsides in India due to Covid surge...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> *Apparently masks work*. Who knew  it would be nice if we could learn something from this but freedumb


and social distancing; basically less contact out and about.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Cremating bodies along the roadsides in India due to Covid surge...
> 
> View attachment 4886560


Maybe it's just me that it bothers,but I've seen a lot of these type 3rd world pics where 1st responders/med. personnel are wearing sandals sockless. Just a peeve I suppose


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)

The Mrs seems to be doing fine after shot #2.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2021)

Artificial intelligence model predicts which key of the immune system opens the locks of coronavirus


With an artificial intelligence (AI) method developed by researchers at Aalto University and University of Helsinki, researchers can now link immune cells to their targets and for example uncouple which white blood cells recognize SARS-CoV-2. The developed tool has broad applications in...



www.eurekalert.org





Extremely cool


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2021)

SMGDH, they should be executed


Bradenton family may spend life in prison after 'church' sold bleach as COVID-19 cure



This is what they were making/selling








Miracle Mineral Supplement - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4886678


According to a "friend", Fauci invented covid with the Chinese just so he could become famous..."Don't you watch Fox News?", he said. Apparently he didn't like my response because I have not seen or heard from him since!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 25, 2021)

*Michigan’s Covid Wards Are Filling Up With Younger Patients*
Even as vaccines roll out, more younger people in Michigan are being hospitalized than at any other point in the pandemic. And they’re coming in sicker.









Michigan’s Covid Wards Are Filling Up With Younger Patients (Published 2021)


Even as vaccines roll out, more younger people in Michigan are being hospitalized than at any other point in the pandemic. And they’re coming in sicker.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Michigan’s Covid Wards Are Filling Up With Younger Patients*
> Even as vaccines roll out, more younger people in Michigan are being hospitalized than at any other point in the pandemic. And they’re coming in sicker.
> 
> 
> ...


Here is that double variant mutant Covid 19 baby from the women who just gave birth to it and who is now on a ventilator in Michigan.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4887282


@srh88 just posted that meme a few entries above yours. We're recycling memes from the same page now? That's good weed...


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> @srh88 just posted that meme a few entries above yours. We're recycling memes from the same page now? That's good weed...


My scroll up was broken?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm just settling down to watch UFC 261 where they have a packed house of over 15,000 without a mask in sight. You get three guesses on which State hosted this bad idea, and you don't need the remaining two. There will be many deaths because of last night's brutal matches, but it won't include the participating fighters. Smh, for realz...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> My scroll up was broken?


And you still got likes from it, wtf? Here, let me give it a shot -


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> And you still got likes from it, wtf? Here, let me give it a shot -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887455



Rolled and ready!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> My scroll up was broken?


@Scrollitup


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2021)

*In dramatic turnaround, California now has the lowest coronavirus case rate in the US*








In dramatic turnaround, Calif. now has the lowest coronavirus case rate in the US


Daily case counts haven’t been this consistently low since last spring.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2021)

FFS









Miami Private School Won't Employ Vaccinated Teachers, Citing Debunked COVID Myths


A private school in Miami is discouraging teachers from getting the COVID-19 vaccine— and in a letter to parents, the school says it will not employ anyone who has taken it.




www.nbcnewyork.com





* Miami Private School Won't Employ Vaccinated Teachers, Citing Debunked COVID Myths *
* In a letter to parents, Centner Academy recommended that all faculty and staff "hold off" on getting the shot until there "is further research available on whether this experimental drug is impacting unvaccinated individuals" *


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you expect, it’s Florida


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *In dramatic turnaround, California now has the lowest coronavirus case rate in the US*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the governor's fault, impeach him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What did you expect, it’s Florida


Yeah, I pondered this Covid thread or the Florida man thread; figured I'll try to keep Covid related together


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is crazy. I am trying to get into their website to see what this preschool is all about but it’s like locked down right now. All I can see at this point is that the meals are 100% organic, gluten free, sugar free and non gmo. One review said the children couldnt be happier . Lol. Must be some cult shit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 28, 2021)

So anyway I got the two Pfizer shots. The last was April 5th so theoretically, I have 95% immunity.

But I still feel a little unprotected (paranoia?) and am thinking about getting the J & J shot to go with that. There's suddenly a glut of vaccines around here, I hate to see it go to waste.

Does that make sense or could it be dangerous?

I heard Fauci say you can't OD, but nobody like him is going to give an opinion because they want everybody to get a vaccine. But there are a lot of people refusing it for whatever bizarre reason.

Mrna and an old fashion kind seem like the perfect mix, but what do I know?

Opinions?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So anyway I got the two Pfizer shots. The last was April 5th so theoretically, I have 95% immunity.
> 
> But I still feel a little unprotected (paranoia?) and am thinking about getting the J & J shot to go with that. There's suddenly a glut of vaccines around here, I hate to see it go to waste.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Go for it and don't forget the Video.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2021)

hey has anyone put up info about the vaccines relation to people with MS?

just curious


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)

I think we're finally on the back side of the third wave.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> hey has anyone put up info about the vaccines relation to people with MS?
> 
> just curious


Schedule an appointment with the medical provider for the person with MS. 








COVID-19 Vaccine Guidance for People Living with MS


People living with multiple sclerosis (MS) are seeking peace of mind on the safety and effectiveness of the COVID-19 vaccines. In response, the Society convened a group of expert researchers and medical professionals to review the available science and make fact-based recommendations.




www.nationalmssociety.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Schedule an appointment with the medical provider for the person with MS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you.....we saw an walkin vaccine place yesterday....i showed her that we could do...but neither of us know what is gonna happen cause of her MS....i'll let her know to talk to her primary and her MS Dr....


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So anyway I got the two Pfizer shots. The last was April 5th so theoretically, I have 95% immunity.
> 
> But I still feel a little unprotected (paranoia?) and am thinking about getting the J & J shot to go with that. There's suddenly a glut of vaccines around here, I hate to see it go to waste.
> 
> ...


Pfizer said last week they expect we'll need 3, and Moderna just went ahead and said #3 will be available in the Fall. In fact it might be helpful since J&J isn't exactly like P and M.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we're finally on the back side of the third wave.
> 
> View attachment 4889499


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Pfizer said last week they expect we'll need 3, and Moderna just went ahead and said #3 will be available in the Fall. In fact it might be helpful since J&J isn't exactly like P and M.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4889643


The beauty of mRNA is 100 days from genome map to in the arm!


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 30, 2021)

This is interesting.

*At a Glance*

The immune systems of more than 95% of people who recovered from COVID-19 had durable memories of the virus up to eight months after infection.
The results provide hope that people receiving SARS-CoV-2 vaccines will develop similar lasting immune memories after vaccination.

https://www.nih.gov/news-events/nih-research-matters/lasting-immunity-found-after-recovery-covid-19


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 1, 2021)

Just got second pfizer. In and out.
Hoping for no ill effects!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Just got second pfizer. In and out.
> Hoping for no ill effects!


Same for me 3 weeks ago Monday.
No ill effects & in fact #2 hurt less than the 1st.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same for me 3 weeks ago Monday.
> No ill effects & in fact #2 hurt less than the 1st.


Still feeling fine 6 hours after. 
Shots were the same for me. I barely noticed the second. The first one felt like she stuck it in sideways.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Still feeling fine 6 hours after.
> Shots were the same for me. I barely noticed the second. The first one felt like she *stuck it in sideways*.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Still feeling fine 6 hours after.
> Shots were the same for me. I barely noticed the second. The first one felt like she stuck it in sideways.


My buddy just got his second Pfizer. Nothing the first day, the next it put him on his ass - chills, aches, slept for 20 hours. He is a bit of a pussy, though...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> *At a Glance*
> 
> ...


Uh-oh. My memory isn't so great these days...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2021)

Played a hundred person INDOOR wedding today, in which two people (besides me) wore masks. Great news! Covid must be over!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2021)

I love this lol
*Efficacy of Nicotine in Preventing COVID-19 Infection *




https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/record/NCT04583410



The coronavirus disease (COVID-19) epidemic represents a major therapeutic challenge. The highly contagious severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-COV-2) and the long duration of the disease have led to a massive influx of patients admitted in health services and intensive care units.


According to current knowledge, there are no treatments that prevent the spread of the infection, especially in exposed populations, or the disease progression to a severe form.


*Daily active smokers are infrequent among outpatients or hospitalized patients with COVID-19. Several arguments suggest that nicotine is responsible for this protective effect via the nicotinic acetylcholine receptor (nAChR).*


Nicotine may inhibit the penetration and spread of the virus and have a prophylactic effect in COVID-19 infection.


However, the epidemic is progressing throughout French territory and new variants (in particular the "English B1. 1.7 variant of SARS-COV-2") much more contagious run a risk of accelerating the epidemic in the population. The anti-SARS-COV-2 vaccines recently launched (or being evaluated) represent great hope in this health crisis, but trials were only able to show their effectiveness on symptomatic forms of SARS-COV-2 infection. On the one hand, the vaccination compaign for the entire population requires many months,which leaves many unprotected subjects waiting. In addition, there is currently no evidence of a protective role of vaccines against asymptomatic forms of COVID-19 and therefore on SARS-COV-2 transmission. Finally, the nicotine patches may protect people in hight-risk areas/periods until they are vaccinated (if they accept it and are eligible for it) and in the post-vaccination weeks necessary for the effectiveness of the vaccine,which reinforces the importance of evaluating this alternative prevention strategy, in the context of the arrival of vaccines


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I love this lol
> *Efficacy of Nicotine in Preventing COVID-19 Infection *
> 
> 
> ...


I must say, I remember the French (ca. 1980) to be heavy smokers of strong tobacco.

How did they do relative to adjoining countries?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I must say, I remember the French (ca. 1980) to be heavy smokers of strong tobacco.
> 
> How did they do relative to adjoining countries?


Dunno. I like the fact that this and similar studies create a quandary with the house health bosses. This study is purely observational, essentially noting that smokers appear to be less represented in covid infections and is something that is worth studying. A counter paper used sloppy assumptions ("smokers die earlier than the very vulnerable covid age so thats why they are under represented). I like conflict in science as it casts a bright light on biases


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno. I like the fact that this and similar studies create a quandary with the house health bosses. This study is purely observational, essentially noting that smokers appear to be less represented in covid infections and is something that is worth studying. A counter paper used sloppy assumptions ("smokers die earlier than the very vulnerable covid age so thats why they are under represented). I like conflict in science as it casts a bright light on biases


Just so. The conflict generally points at a disconnect between dogma and observed fact.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno. I like the fact that this and similar studies create a quandary with the house health bosses. This study is purely observational, essentially noting that smokers appear to be less represented in covid infections and is something that is worth studying. A counter paper used sloppy assumptions ("smokers die earlier than the very vulnerable covid age so thats why they are under represented). I like conflict in science as it casts a bright light on biases


I'm a tobacco addict so I think because of that I was more careful, because of the research at the time.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Just so. The conflict generally points at a disconnect between dogma and observed fact.


Yep, almost Biblical as in JC at the Temple in conflict with the Pharisees


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

I'm just gonna sit here and look pretty.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, almost Biblical as in JC at the Temple in conflict with the Pharisees


If only it were as simple as flipping a table

With a wrist, not with a mordant letter to the editors


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm a tobacco addict so I think because of that I was more careful, because of the research at the time.


I am as well; however there are studies seeming to indicate that smokers have fewer receptor sites for the virus in their lung tissue; in essence making it a bit harder to get infected. But once infected smokers get it bad, are in worse trouble.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I am as well; however there are studies seeming to indicate that smokers have fewer receptor sites for the virus in their lung tissue; in essence making it a bit harder to get infected. But once infected smokers get it bad, are in worse trouble.


Tar is armor.....


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I am as well; however there are studies seeming to indicate that smokers have fewer receptor sites for the virus in their lung tissue; in essence making it a bit harder to get infected. But once infected smokers get it bad, are in worse trouble.


Making it unattractive is a basic sort of defense.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

Can I bum a smoke?


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I bum a smoke?


 All things considered, at your age it is likely the tobacco would be worse than covid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> All things considered, at your age it is likely the tobacco would be worse than covid.


I smoked cigarettes briefly in high school trying to be cool, I'd never do it again.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I smoked cigarettes briefly in high school trying to be cool, I'd never do it again.


It's a horrible addiction.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I love this lol
> *Efficacy of Nicotine in Preventing COVID-19 Infection *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out. I was postulating the same/similar thing. I have an observation about the vaccine in smokers too. Smoking has some other benefits as well. Most things in an adult world are double edged swords, all shades of grey and specific benefit analysis ratios.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's a horrible addiction.


 I've watched a few people struggle to quit.


----------



## Metasynth (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've watched a few people struggle to quit.


They gotta be ready to quit. I used to smoke 2 packs a day, and then I quit cold turkey December 3rd, 2008.

So proud, that I remember the exact day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2021)

I dipped Copenhagen & smoked Camel's for years.
Threw both away in Y2K & can't stand even the smell any more.

Being "Done" I think is essential to success.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I dipped Copenhagen & smoked Camel's for years.
> Threw both away in Y2K & can't stand even the smell any more.
> 
> Being "Done" I think is essential to success.


Being male seems to help a lot too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I dipped Copenhagen & smoked Camel's for years.
> Threw both away in Y2K & can't stand even the smell any more.
> 
> Being "Done" I think is essential to success.


chewing tobacco?


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2021)

*LA County reports NO new COVID-19 deaths for the first time in 410 days: California boasts lowest virus rates in the country*








LA County reports NO new COVID deaths for the first time in 410 days


LA County marked its first day without a fatality from COVID-19 in more than a year on Sunday. Officials say the figure may be adjusted as there are often reporting delays on weekends.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *LA County reports NO new COVID-19 deaths for the first time in 410 days: California boasts lowest virus rates in the country*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great, yet I'm waiting for the end of Spring Break incubation.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good looking out. I was postulating the same/similar thing. I have an observation about the vaccine in smokers too. Smoking has some other benefits as well. Most things in an adult world are double edged swords, all shades of grey and specific benefit analysis ratios.


IME, such observations are usually examples of correlation not equaling causation, which seems to be one of the most pervasive logical fallacies. I was arguing about this with my sister the other week - 

Me: "Say you have a cold, then take lots of vitamin C, and your cold subsides. That doesn't mean vitamin C cures colds."
Her: 'WHAT? C'mon.'
Me: "Let's say most serial killers throughout history collected stamps. This fact in no way means that stamp collecting leads to murdering people."
Her: 'That's retarded.'


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

True Tyler, correlation does not necessarily equal causation, that's why educated observation prompts development of a hypothesis that you then do research on the hypothesis to see if there is a statistical correlation. So for me it remains at the observational level.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> chewing tobacco?


Dip - goes between your lower teeth & lip. An immediate charge of the devil Nicotine.
Highly addictive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dip - goes between your lower teeth & lip. An immediate charge of the devil Nicotine.
> Highly addictive.


are there flavours or is it like sucking cigarette tobacco?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are there flavors or is it like sucking cigarette tobacco?


They may have diferent taste's by now - all I remember is the immideate charge of nicotine. Much like Heroin I would imagine.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are there flavours or is it like sucking cigarette tobacco?


It taste like success, contentment, calms nerves and improves IQ.

Helps you keep your youthful apperance too!


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are there flavours or is it like sucking cigarette tobacco?


Skoal is menthol flavored, people used to put some whisky in Copenhagen for flavoring.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Skoal is menthol flavored, people used to put some whisky in Copenhagen for flavoring.


Skoal straight. Thinking about it makes my mouth water. Haven't touched it in a long time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They may have diferent taste's by now - all I remember is the immideate charge of nicotine. Much like Heroin I would imagine.


It must be banned here, I've only heard about it on American TV. Never seen anyone use it or talk about it.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Skoal straight. Thinking about it makes my mouth water. Haven't touched it in a long time.



I used to take a pinch and insert it into my butthole. It is quite the rush and is disposed of in a familiar and convenient manner. It is also more accepted for that area to be brown. I don't see why this method hasn't become more popular.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I used to take a pinch and insert it into my butthole. It is quite the rush and is disposed of in a familiar and convenient manner. It is also more accepted for that area to be brown. I don't see why this method hasn't become more popular.


The spitting part is a little messy, and it takes skill to hit a spittoon.


----------



## Metasynth (May 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I used to take a pinch and insert it into my butthole. It is quite the rush and is disposed of in a familiar and convenient manner. It is also more accepted for that area to be discolored. I don't see why this method hasn't become more popular.


The mucous membranes of the urethra are 10x more effective at delivering cocaine to the bloodstream than those in nasal passages...

just sayin’.......


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> The spitting part is a little messy, and it takes skill to hit a spittoon.


The toilet was my spittoon, super easy to hit.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2021)

Swallow it like a man.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> The mucous membranes of the urethra are 10x more effective at delivering cocaine to the bloodstream than those in nasal passages...
> 
> just sayin’.......


I believe you, but how did you teach your penis to snort?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Swallow it like a man.


^this


----------



## Metasynth (May 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe you, but how did you teach your penis to snort?


With a q tip and a bottle cap full of water with cocaine dissolved into it. You know, keepin it classy


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2021)

You have never seen anyone dip?


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> You have never seen anyone dip?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893763
> ...


Packing with your thumb by smacking the tin.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You know, keepin it classy


I hear a string works well for wicking, while keeping your hands on the table.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I used to take a pinch and insert it into my butthole. It is quite the rush and is disposed of in a familiar and convenient manner. It is also more accepted for that area to be brown. I don't see why this method hasn't become more popular.


That's tough to swallow...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2021)

At India’s Funeral Pyres, Covid Sunders the Rites of Grief (Published 2021)


Mourners in protective gear, or watching from home. Long waits at the cremation grounds. The trauma of loss has become both lonely and public.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## doublejj (May 9, 2021)

*Fauci: ‘There’s No Doubt’ COVID-19 Deaths Have Been Undercounted In U.S.*
A recent study counted 905,000 coronavirus deaths in the U.S., nearly double the amount recorded by federal health officials.








Fauci: 'There's No Doubt' COVID-19 Deaths Have Been Undercounted In U.S.


A recent study counted 905,000 coronavirus deaths in the U.S., nearly double the amount recorded by federal health officials.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Milovan1 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Billytheluther (May 12, 2021)

I always had a thought about this....
The virus would stay in water upon contact right???
So what if everyone wore a bong ??
You know like the old school gas masks....im sure this a a multi million dollar idea... that or im high asf


----------



## Billytheluther (May 12, 2021)

Still id trust a diy maks with water filtration over a blue dust mask


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> I always had a thought about this....
> The virus would stay in water upon contact right???
> So what if everyone wore a bong ??
> You know like the old school gas masks....im sure this a a multi million dollar idea... that or im high asf


Some would still get through because of bubbles and surface tension. A bong would not be better than even a cloth mask because you don't have a bong over your nose. Also have you ever sneezed into a bong or simply exhaled?


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2021)

Kati Kariko Helped Shield the World From the Coronavirus (Published 2021)


Collaborating with devoted colleagues, Dr. Kariko laid the groundwork for the mRNA vaccines turning the tide of the pandemic.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2021)

* Blood Expert Says He Found Why Some Covid-19 Vaccines Trigger Rare Clots *
*A scientist in Germany thinks he has found an answer as researchers around world examine AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson *








Blood Expert Says He Found Why Some Covid-19 Vaccines Trigger Rare Clots


Scientists world-wide are racing to understand why Covid-19 vaccines are causing rare but potentially deadly blood clots. A scientist in Germany thinks he has found an answer.




www.wsj.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> * Blood Expert Says He Found Why Some Covid-19 Vaccines Trigger Rare Clots *
> *A scientist in Germany thinks he has found an answer as researchers around world examine AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson *
> 
> 
> ...


For you here's the NEJM article
https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMoa2104840 and a couple other interesting ones concerning this. This was why I was talking about Thrombocytopenia.


https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMoa2104882




https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2105385



It will be interesting to see more research on this.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

Heard Dr. Fauci say on the news this morning "if you are fully vaccinated you don't need to wear a mask unless (paraphrase) you are tripping over people in a large group".

That's a shift I hadn't heard prior to this AM.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

The CDC just announced no masking, no distancing required for the vaccinated. Caveats being if you're immuno compromised you need to discuss this with your care provider and you should still wear masks in healthcare facilities, mass transit (planes, trains, buses) and some private businesses may still require them.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

The news just keeps getting better. 
1. My hair is now my normal magenta (so natural)
2. I no longer have to routinely wear a mask!
3. PAN Coronavirus vaccine on the horizon WOOT









Neutralizing antibody vaccine for pandemic and pre-emergent coronaviruses - Nature


Immunization of macaques with nanoparticle-conjugated receptor-binding domain of SARS-CoV-2 adjuvanted with 3M-052 and alum results in cross-neutralizing antibodies against bat coronaviruses, SARS-CoV and SARS-CoV-2 variants, and may provide a platform for developing pan-coronavirus vaccines.




www.nature.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Heard Dr. Fauci say on the news this morning "if you are fully vaccinated you don't need to wear a mask unless (paraphrase) you are tripping over people in a large group".
> 
> That's a shift I hadn't heard prior to this AM.


Yes we are now rapidly evolving out of this mess


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2021)

A woman posted on the local news site about the change in mask recommendations that if strangers come visit you should ask for the vaxx card.
Someone answered "I'm not showing anyone anything"
I answered "I wasn't going to invite you anyway."
she asked "To what"
"Anything."


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> A woman posted on the local news site about the change in mask recommendations that if strangers come visit you should ask for the vaxx card.
> Someone answered "I'm not showing anyone anything"
> I answered "I wasn't going to invite you anyway."
> she asked "To what"
> "Anything."


ROFLMAO!! Hey you wanna come visit me and risk your life because we don't have finalized transmission studies feel free to risk your life. I'm protected. So neener neener!

Actually that's a really terrible idea because I'm not all that social. I'm just so happy from surviving ice cold gloppy hair pack and then finding out we can resume our lives I'm willing to pass out Covid like a party favor as long as it doesn't make me ill. I'm just generous.


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> A woman posted on the local news site about the change in mask recommendations that if strangers come visit you should ask for the vaxx card.
> Someone answered "I'm not showing anyone anything"
> I answered "I wasn't going to invite you anyway."
> she asked "To what"
> "Anything."


New rules for the bbq......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)

Meanwhile in Ontario lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

Shouldn’t a standard of 28 CT be applied to the general testing regime? And if not, then why? This reeks of the CDC gaming the data in favor of vaccinated individuals. C’mon mannn. Where is the honesty?



“Respiratory specimen for SARS-CoV-2 sequencing
• Specimen selection
o Clinical specimens for sequencing should have an *RT-PCR Ct value ≤28.*
o If a Ct value is not available, specimens that are positive for SARS-CoV-2 RNA or antigen by
another testing modality may be sent.”

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/covid-19/downloads/Information-for-laboratories-COVID-vaccine-breakthrough-case-investigation.pdf


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2021)

Imma still wearing the mask when I go to WalMart, j/s


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Imma still wearing the mask when I go to WalMart, j/s


Yep, too many mouth breathers in there not to.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2021)

Tonight's Bill Maher show cancelled.



Fully vaccinated, still positive^^^^^^^^^^^


I also heard on the Howard Stern show one day last week (not exactly a go to source of news) that 74 fully vac'd people have died from covid-19.
How true that is and other info like ages, co-morbidity wasn't mentioned.

Giant Eagle says you still have to wear a mask. I got no problem with that.

Common sense still takes you a long way.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Shouldn’t a standard of 28 CT be applied to the general testing regime? And if not, then why? This reeks of the CDC gaming the data in favor of vaccinated individuals. C’mon mannn. Where is the honesty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I understand, and I’m not sure I do, how does the adoption of a given Ct value suggest bias by the CDC?


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Tonight's Bill Maher show cancelled.
> 
> View attachment 4900791
> 
> ...








COVID-19 Breakthrough Case Investigations and Reporting | CDC


Information and resources to help public health departments and laboratories investigate and report COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough cases.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If I understand, and I’m not sure I do, how does the adoption of a given Ct value suggest bias by the CDC?


They are still using ct value 40 and under for normal cases of covid-19.


“What is now sort of evolving into a bit of a standard,” Fauci said, is that “if you get a cycle threshold of 35 or more … the chances of it being replication-[competent] are minuscule.”

“It’s very frustrating for the patients as well as for the physicians,” he continued, when “somebody comes in, and they repeat their PCR, and it’s like [a] 37 cycle threshold, but you almost never can culture virus from a 37 threshold cycle.”

So, I think if somebody does come in with 37, 38, even 36, you got to say, you know, it’s just dead nucleotides, period.”


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

PCR tests have proven to cause false positives before. Creating a pseudo-epidemic. They didn’t realize until they used definitive testing. Going based off of PCR test they thought they had an epidemic on their hands. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/22/health/22whoop.html


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They are still using ct value 40 and under for normal cases of covid-19.
> 
> 
> “What is now sort of evolving into a bit of a standard,” Fauci said, is that “if you get a cycle threshold of 35 or more … the chances of it being replication-[competent] are minuscule.”
> ...


I am not seeing the connection between picking a cycle number and that showing bias by the CDC.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> PCR tests have proven to cause false positives before. Creating a pseudo-epidemic. They didn’t realize until they used definitive testing. Going based off of PCR test they thought they had an epidemic on their hands.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/22/health/22whoop.html


What I think is that with over half a million deaths ascribed to the virus, the reality of the pandemic is beyond uncertainty. The deaths figure is not tied in any way to over- or undercount by testing.

~edit~
PCR tech has advanced a lot from 2007 to now.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I am not seeing the connection between picking a cycle number and that showing bias by the CDC.


“Users of RT-PCR reagents should read the IFU carefully to determine if manual adjustment of the PCR positivity threshold is necessary to account for any background noise which may lead to a specimen with a high cycle threshold (Ct) value result being interpreted as a positive result.”

-World Health Organization December 14, 2020


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What I think is that with over half a million deaths ascribed to the virus, the reality of the pandemic is beyond uncertainty. The deaths figure is not tied in any way to over- or undercount by testing.
> 
> ~edit~
> PCR tech has advanced a lot from 2007 to now.


https://web.archive.org/web/20210120083427/https://www.who.int/news/item/14-12-2020-who-information-notice-for-ivd-users


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

Is this how they are reporting normal cases? Why do it only for vaccinated and not those who haven’t taken the jab? No bias? Hmmm....

“As previously announced, CDC is transitioning to reporting only patients with COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough infection that were hospitalized or died to help maximize the quality of the data collected on cases of greatest clinical and public health importance. That change in reporting will begin on May 14, 2021. In preparation for that transition, the number of reported breakthrough cases will not be updated on May 7, 2021.”


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2021)

Covid kills more police than everything else combined...
*2020 Total Line of Duty Deaths: 362*

*9/11 related illness*14
*Aircraft accident*1
*Assault*1
*Automobile crash*19
*COVID19*234
*Drowned*4
*Duty related illness*5
*Gunfire*45
*Gunfire (Inadvertent)*4
*Heart attack*7
*Heatstroke*1
*Motorcycle crash*4
*Struck by vehicle*8
*Vehicle pursuit*2
*Vehicular assault*13
*Total Deaths by Month*

*January*13
*February*9
*March*20
*April*57
*May*31
*June*30
*July*44
*August*35
*September*28
*October*19
*November*31
*December*45
*Total Deaths by State*

*Alabama*5
*Arizona*2
*Arkansas*5
*California*17
*Colorado*3
*Connecticut*1
*District of Columbia*3
*Florida*18
*Georgia*20
*Guam*2
*Hawaii*2
*Idaho*1
*Illinois*10
*Indiana*3
*Kansas*6
*Kentucky*3
*Louisiana*19
*Massachusetts*3
*Michigan*10
*Mississippi*7
*Missouri*8
*Nebraska*1
*Nevada*2
*New Jersey*14
*New York*21
*North Carolina*10
*North Dakota*1
*Ohio*4
*Oklahoma*7
*Pennsylvania*12
*Puerto Rico*7
*Rhode Island*1
*South Carolina*10
*South Dakota*1
*Tennessee*4
*Texas*74
*Tribal Police*6
*U.S. Government*26
*Utah*1
*Virginia*3
*Washington*7
*West Virginia*1
*Wisconsin*1
*Total Deaths by Gender*

*Male*333
*Female*29
*Statistics*

*Average age*49
*Average tour of duty*18 years, 4 months
*Total K9 Line of Duty Deaths: 22*

*Accidental*1
*Automobile crash*1
*Duty related illness*4
*Fall*3
*Gunfire*5
*Gunfire (Inadvertent)*1
*Heart attack*1
*Heatstroke*3
*Struck by vehicle*2
*Vehicular assault*1


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> breakthrough cases


It is only a "breakthrough" case if someone caught it after being vaccinated. They are not studying unvaccinated people.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> It is only a "breakthrough" case if someone caught it after being vaccinated. They are not studying unvaccinated people.


Yeah, but if this is to “maximize the quality of data” why not apply it to general testing for covid so we came “maximize the quality of data” there? Just doesn’t make any sense. Why change the cycle threshold value to 28 or under for vaccinated individuals and not in general? They are gaming the system.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Covid kills more police than everything else combined...
> *2020 Total Line of Duty Deaths: 362*
> 
> *9/11 related illness*14
> ...


It is nice to see covid didn't get any of the dogs.


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is nice to see covid didn't get any of the dogs.


if they tested dogs....


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

Dogs can contract coronaviruses, most commonly the canine respiratory coronavirus. This specific novel coronavirus (COVID-19) is not believed to be a health threat to dogs, but dogs can test positive for the virus.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Is this how they are reporting normal cases? Why do it only for vaccinated and not those who haven’t taken the jab? No bias? Hmmm....
> 
> “As previously announced, CDC is transitioning to reporting only patients with COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough infection that were hospitalized or died to help maximize the quality of the data collected on cases of greatest clinical and public health importance. That change in reporting will begin on May 14, 2021. In preparation for that transition, the number of reported breakthrough cases will not be updated on May 7, 2021.”


Simple.
The criterion is breakthrough infection. An unvaccinated person cannot have a breakthrough infection, after all “breaking through what?” Your argument is a straw man.

You perceive bias in scientific methods that you do demonstrably not understand. When the methods are vetted objectively, the bias disappears. Such as the tempest in a teapot about PCR cycle numbers. It is reasonable to assign a cutoff cycle number Ct below which the signal gets lost in noise. This is simple science, but you see ghosts in the shadows suggesting some sort of bias.

What I do not understand is why you are embracing logical contortions now associated with a specific class of MAGAs, sworn enemies of truth and open society.

The GQP has unmasked (!) itself as the Klan Party, working diligently to keep nonwhite men and (special emphasis) women from any power. You are embracing and advancing some of their broken antiscience logic whose primary goal is to keep those uppity brown folk where they belong: poor, broken and subservient.

The real harm, if you run with their antiscience agenda, is to your own family members. The virus doesn’t care. It will gladly infect and either kill or maim your elders, which it has a higher chance of doing as this pathogen is worse for those who are not white.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Simple.
> The criterion is breakthrough infection. An unvaccinated person cannot have a breakthrough infection, after all “breaking through what?” Your argument is a straw man.
> 
> You perceive bias in scientific methods that you do demonstrably not understand. When the methods are vetted objectively, the bias disappears. Such as the tempest in a teapot about PCR cycle numbers. It is reasonable to assign a cutoff cycle number Ct below which the signal gets lost in noise. This is simple science, but you see ghosts in the shadows suggesting some sort of bias.
> ...


Why are people so obsessed with MAGA folks and Trump? This has nothing to do with them. This has everything to do with designing a study in manner that will favor an agenda. 
According to MIT researchers “anti-maskers” aren’t actually anti-science. More like anti-dogma.

"Most fundamentally, the groups we studied believe that science is a process, and not an institution."

https://arxiv.org/pdf/2101.07993.pdf


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Why are people so obsessed with MAGA folks and Trump? This has nothing to do with them. This has everything to do with designing a study in manner that will favor an agenda.
> According to MIT researchers “anti-maskers” aren’t actually anti-science. More like anti-dogma.
> 
> "Most fundamentally, the groups we studied believe that science is a process, and not an institution."
> ...


It is very facile to portray science as a process. This allows the biased outside observer to question every scientific conclusion as open to question. The difficulty here is that the process of question is every bit as vulnerable to the same rational process as the original hypothesis.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It is very facile to portray science as a process. This allows the biased outside observer to question every scientific conclusion as open to question. The difficulty here is that the process of question is every bit as vulnerable to the same rational process as the original hypothesis.


In your opinion.

"They are highly reflexive about the inherently biased nature of any analysis, and resent what they view as the arrogant self-righteousness of scientific elites."


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> In your opinion.


My opinion is backed by a Ph.D. in a relevant field, from Princeton University on a topic sharing a fenceline with cleaving genes. What credentials do you bring to the table?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My opinion is backed by a Ph.D. in a relevant field, from Princeton University on a topic sharing a fenceline with cleaving genes. What credentials do you bring to the table?


Weird flex but.....good for you?.... 

I bring to the table all the research from those who have the same credentials as you or higher. So......


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Weird flex but.....good for you?....
> 
> I bring to the table all the research from those who have the same credentials as you or higher. So......


If that were true, why would you quote without citation an article that says the exact opposite of what you’re saying?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If that were true, why would you quote without citation an article that says the exact opposite of what you’re saying?


You must have not read the article.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You must have not read the article.


I did. It spoke about the repurposing of scientific terminology by ideology-driven nonscientists to legitimize their agenda. Did you miss or dismiss that part?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I did. It spoke about the repurposing of scientific terminology by ideology-driven nonscientists to legitimize their agenda. Did you miss or dismiss that part?


It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to see that. What I want to know is if you actual read the full article then how did you miss the portions I quoted?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2021)

If someone is fully vaccinated can they still be a carrier infecting and spreading Covid 19? Or are the chances so remote you don’t need to mask up?


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to see that.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

"“A vaccinated person controls the virus better, so the chances of transmitting will be greatly reduced,” said Dr. Robert Gallo a virus expert at the University of Maryland School of Medicine.

Among the evidence so far: Studies suggesting if people do get infected despite vaccination, they harbor less coronavirus in the nose than the unvaccinated. That makes it harder to spread."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> "“A vaccinated person controls the virus better, so the chances of transmitting will be greatly reduced,” said Dr. Robert Gallo a virus expert at the University of Maryland School of Medicine.
> 
> Among the evidence so far: Studies suggesting if people do get infected despite vaccination, they harbor less coronavirus in the nose than the unvaccinated. That makes it harder to spread."


What if I get another shot? Like a triple jab, does that make me level less likely to spread? Triple jabbers need to speak up . I know they are out there.


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What if I get another shot? Like a triple jab, does that make me level less likely to spread? Triple jabbers need to speak up . I know they are out there.


I think you just get super powers


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What if I get another shot? Like a triple jab, does that make me level less likely to spread? Triple jabbers need to speak up . I know they are out there.


I don't see the point when the efficacy is 90-95%. Even so it doesn't eliminate the virus completely.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to see that. What I want to know is if you actual read the full article then how did you miss the portions I quoted?


I read it.

The article illustrates the fallacy you are espousing, which hinges on the use of scientific terminology without the education needed to use it right.

This allows the appearance of making a complex and legitimate argument, when they are actually backing a specious one. Without the actual scientific education, they are unrestrained from seeing their error. 

That was the point of the article.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I think you just get super powers


That’s what I need. I am pretty upset about the paper cdc vaccination cards and how sloppy the documenting and tracking is. Im am seriously considering never doing this again unless I have a microchip implanted with the ablity to be to scanned for the source and date, time , place of vaccination.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s what I need. I am pretty upset about the paper cdc vaccination cards and how sloppy the documenting and tracking is. Im am seriously considering never doing this again unless I have a microchip implanted with the ablity to be to scanned for the source and date, time , place of vaccination.


Talk to a veterinarian?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I read it.
> 
> The article illustrates the fallacy you are espousing, which hinges on the use of scientific terminology without the education needed to use it right.
> 
> This allows the appearance of making a complex and legitimate argument, when they are actually backing a specious one. Without the actual scientific education, they are unrestrained from seeing their error.


That’s like saying people without a law degree should only trust those with a law degree because they might misunderstand the law. On the contrary, I have seen many folks in jail study the law in the law library themselves because their lawyer wasn’t actually fighting the case from all angles. And they actually win the case as a result of their tedious personal research. Myself included. I have seen many people get washed up after putting their trust into “expert” lawyers. Putting trust into authority figures isn’t always the smartest play.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s like saying people without a law degree should only trust those with a law degree because they might misunderstand the law. On the contrary, I have seen many folks in jail study the law in the law library themselves because their lawyer wasn’t actually fighting the case from all angles. And they actually win the case as a result of their tedious personal research. Myself included. I have seen many people get washed up after putting their trust into “expert” lawyers. Putting trust into authority figures isn’t always the smartest play.


No.

I wasn’t making an argument to authority.

I was making an argument for education.

You missed the point again.


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s like saying people without a law degree should only trust those with a law degree because they might misunderstand the law. On the contrary, I have seen many folks in jail study the law in the law library themselves because their lawyer wasn’t actually fighting the case from all angles. And they actually win the case as a result of their tedious personal research. Myself included. I have seen many people get washed up after putting their trust into “expert” lawyers. Putting trust into authority figures isn’t always the smartest play.


I've done that too. But we had access to a law library. Our case law wasn't mutating. Unless it's a giant conspiracy that millions 9f doctors and scientists are in on.. people with hands on work with it. Not just someone who's learning second hand. 
Just my 17 cents


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No.
> 
> I wasn’t making an argument to authority.
> 
> ...


Swap authority for educated. You missed the point.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Swap authority for educated. You missed the point.





FresnoFarmer said:


> Love me a clean 1911. What cleaning products do y’all use? I use Ballistol.View attachment 4900721


If this is a display of your autodidact legal knowledge, it explains your inability to bring a valid epidemiological argument here.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If this is a display of your autodidact legal knowledge, it explains your inability to bring a valid epidemiological argument here.


What are you talking about? You’re reaching.

“A three-judge panel of the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals on Friday threw out California's ban on high-capacity ammunition magazines, saying the law violates the U.S. Constitution's protection of the right to bear firearms.”
https://abc7.com/ammunition-magazines-california-ban/6370763/


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If this is a display of your autodidact legal knowledge, it explains your inability to bring a valid epidemiological argument here.


He said he beat his case. That's perfectly within his rights


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2021)

State’s large capacity-magazine ban back in play after ruling is vacated


A ruling that California’s large capacity-magazine ban is unconstitutional has been tossed out, putting it back under review by a larger legal panel.




fox5sandiego.com





*State’s large capacity-magazine ban back in play after ruling is vacated *


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> State’s large capacity-magazine ban back in play after ruling is vacated
> 
> 
> A ruling that California’s large capacity-magazine ban is unconstitutional has been tossed out, putting it back under review by a larger legal panel.
> ...


Can you show me where it is stated that all magazines purchased during that week must be returned? I sure can’t find it.


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> State’s large capacity-magazine ban back in play after ruling is vacated
> 
> 
> A ruling that California’s large capacity-magazine ban is unconstitutional has been tossed out, putting it back under review by a larger legal panel.
> ...


Ah shit lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What are you talking about? You’re reaching.


Allow me to explain.



FresnoFarmer said:


> Love me a clean 1911. What cleaning products do y’all use? I use Ballistol.View attachment 4900721


If posting a self-incriminating picture with identifying tattoos is an example of your self-taught legal education, you cannot grasp epidemiology.

Worse, you argue like Finshaggy. Since you don't understand the point, you just add more distracting verbiage.

At this point I give up. I cannot reach you.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2021)

__





Vacated judgment - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




A *vacated judgment* makes a previous legal judgment legally void. A vacated judgment is usually the result of the judgment of an appellate court, which overturns, reverses, or sets aside the judgment of a lower court. An appellate court may also vacate its own decisions. 

The law has never required anyone to *return* verboten items, they require you not to have them


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Allow me to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incriminating how? I legally purchased everything in the photo. You seem a lil bit butthurt lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Can you show me where it is stated that all magazines purchased during that week must be returned? I sure can’t find it.


The next time you teach yourself law, teach yourself legal research too.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Incriminating how? I legally purchased everything in the photo. You seem a lil bit butthurt lol.


Yes. You legally purchased those identifying tattoos and linked them to an illegal possession.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

srh88 said:


> He said he beat his case. That's perfectly within his rights


The virus is a an incorrupt judge.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

https://crpa.org/news/blogs/crpa-alert-moving-forward-with-large-capacity-magazine-court-ordered-stay/

However, the court has clarified that anyone who “manufactured, imported, sold, or bought” such magazines during “Freedom Week” cannot be prosecuted for violating California’s “large-capacity” magazine restrictions. What’s more, the court’s June 2017 injunction prohibiting California from enforcing its restriction against the “possession” of such magazines, remains in effect.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

II. CAN I CONTINUE TO POSSESS THE MAGAZINES I LAWFULLY ACQUIRED?
_YES! _As of the date of this bulletin, California’s restrictions against “possession” have been unenforceable since June 29, 2017, when this same court issued a preliminary injunction preventing it from taking effect while the parties litigated the merits of the case.

III. CAN I USE THE MAGAZINES I LAWFULLY ACQUIRED AT A SHOOTING RANGE?
_YES! _For the same reasons above, California does not currently prohibit the “possession” of magazines capable of holding more than 10 rounds. Only activities involving the manufacture, importation, sale, transfer or receipt of such magazines are prohibited. The mere “use” of a magazine at a shooting range, for example, is not specifically prohibited. But BEWARE: the use of any “large-capacity” magazine in either a semiautomatic, centerfire rifle with a fixed magazine or a semiautomatic pistol with a fixed magazine could classify the firearm as an illegal “assault weapon” under California law.1


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> https://crpa.org/news/blogs/crpa-alert-moving-forward-with-large-capacity-magazine-court-ordered-stay/
> 
> However, the court has clarified that anyone who “manufactured, imported, sold, or bought” such magazines during “Freedom Week” cannot be prosecuted for violating California’s “large-capacity” magazine restrictions. What’s more, the court’s June 2017 injunction prohibiting California from enforcing its restriction against the “possession” of such magazines, remains in effect.


For now. Personally I don't care, the rationale behind my posting this was to caution against public admissions of illegal behavior/actions. Remember when Calif gun registration was only for new purchases of handguns and grandfathered guns were exempt? Later the law was changed to include every gun as well as rifles.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> For now. Personally I don't care, the rationale behind my posting this was to caution against public admissions of illegal behavior/actions. Remember when Calif gun registration was only for new purchases of handguns and grandfathered guns were exempt? Later the law was changed to include every gun as well as rifles.


I’m legally within my rights.....Period.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yes. You legally purchased those identifying tattoos and linked them to an illegal possession.


What illegal possession? Seems I’m not the one ignorant to the law. Lmao keep reaching though. It’s cute.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> II. CAN I CONTINUE TO POSSESS THE MAGAZINES I LAWFULLY ACQUIRED?
> _YES! _As of the date of this bulletin, California’s restrictions against “possession” have been unenforceable since June 29, 2017, when this same court issued a preliminary injunction preventing it from taking effect while the parties litigated the merits of the case.
> 
> III. CAN I USE THE MAGAZINES I LAWFULLY ACQUIRED AT A SHOOTING RANGE?
> _YES! _For the same reasons above, California does not currently prohibit the “possession” of magazines capable of holding more than 10 rounds. Only activities involving the manufacture, importation, sale, transfer or receipt of such magazines are prohibited. The mere “use” of a magazine at a shooting range, for example, is not specifically prohibited. But BEWARE: the use of any “large-capacity” magazine in either a semiautomatic, centerfire rifle with a fixed magazine or a semiautomatic pistol with a fixed magazine could classify the firearm as an illegal “assault weapon” under California law.1


Simply request that image to be removed. It is a liability for which I do not want you to experience unanticipated, stupid legal consequences.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Simply request that image to be removed. It is a liability for which I do not want you to experience unanticipated, stupid legal consequences.


If it becomes illegal I’ll do just that.


----------



## Milovan1 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4901192


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4901212


----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4901212


'Newman!'


----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2021)

Remember when this thread used to be about covid-19? Good times...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2021)

Sheesh! Be careful y’all! Long-term effects are still unknown.


*Woman gets 6 doses of COVID-19 vaccine at once*
Rachael Rettner

3 days ago






© Provided by Live ScienceA vial of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine at a vaccination site in Cardiff, United Kingdom.
A woman in Italy accidentally received six doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine all at once, according to news reports.
The 23-year-old woman did not experience any serious side effects from the vaccine overdose, CBS News reported.
The accident happened Sunday (May 9) at the Noa Hospital in Tuscany, Italy, according to CBS News. The nurse administering the vaccine mistakenly injected the woman with an entire vial of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, which contains six doses.
*Related: **Quick guide: COVID-19 vaccines in use and how they work*
The error happened because the nurse thought that the vial she was injecting had already undergone a necessary dilution step — before the vaccine can be administered, each of the six doses is taken out of the original vial and put into a new vial, where the dose is diluted, CBS News reported.
"She thought that the dilution had taken place," Dr. Tommaso Bellandi, director of patient security for the northwest Tuscany health authority, told CBS News. "They are both transparent liquids of the same density. Unfortunately, this contributed to the error."
The nurse quickly realized her mistake, and the patient was monitored for 24 hours at the hospital. She was given fluids and fever-reducing medications as a preventive measure, according to CBS News.
The only side effect the woman experienced was pain at the injection site, and she was released from the hospital Monday (May 10), officials said.
The hospital has launched an investigation into the error.
Several other cases of COVID-19 vaccine overdoses have made headlines in recent months, including the case of a 91-year-old man in Ohio who went into shock after he received two COVID-19 vaccine doses in one day, Live Science previously reported.
And in April, 77 inmates at the Iowa State Penitentiary in Fort Madison each received up to six times the normal dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine due to human error, according to the Des Moines Register. None of the inmates required hospitalization after the vaccine overdose, but some experienced sore arms, body aches and fevers, the Register reported. The two nurses who were administering the vaccine at the prison have been placed on leave during an investigation into the incident, officials said.


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Sheesh! Be careful y’all! Long-term effects are still unknown.
> 
> 
> *Woman gets 6 doses of COVID-19 vaccine at once*
> ...


Wonder what super powers she's gonna get


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Wonder what super powers she's gonna get


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What if I get another shot? Like a triple jab, does that make me level less likely to spread? Triple jabbers need to speak up . I know they are out there.


Shhhhhhhh!

We're all still in the closet. Until our coming out party, our lips are sealed.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2021)

These accidental over vaccinations show how safe the vaccine really is. Folks getting up to six vaccines and being fine? Even a mild case of covid is far worse than that. I believe the lady that got all those shots is immune to everything now, like Deadpool.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2021)

San Luis Obispo County now vaccinating people 12 and above


San Luis Obispo County residents ages 12 and older are now eligible to receive COVID-19 vaccines. People age 12 and above can sign up for a vaccine through Recover SLO. Because of FDA regulations, …




calcoastnews.com





"San Luis Obispo County residents ages 12 and older are now eligible to receive COVID-19 vaccines.


People age 12 and above can sign up for a vaccine through Recover SLO. Because of FDA regulations, only the Pfizer vaccine is approved for minors. Those under age 18 will need to be accompanied by a parent or guardian.


The vaccine is free of charge for those without insurance.


During the past four days, SLO County reported 25 new coronavirus cases. Of those, Paso Robles leads with eight cases, followed by San Luis Obispo with four and both Atascadero and Templeton with three."

Finally making progress


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Sheesh! Be careful y’all! Long-term effects are still unknown.
> 
> 
> *Woman gets 6 doses of COVID-19 vaccine at once*
> ...


The fact you would conflate a medication error that so far shows zero short term impact with speculative long term side effects demonstrates your inability to understand this subject. Your exchange with cannabineer, who tried for an entire day to have an actual dialogue with you, to which you posted back similar misunderstood scientific literature proved that. 

PLEASE take your conspiracy theory away from this thread. I respect your right to believe it but please don't do it on this thread. Please create one of your own.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> These accidental over vaccinations show how safe the vaccine really is. Folks getting up to six vaccines and being fine? Even a mild case of covid is far worse than that. I believe the lady that got all those shots is immune to everything now, like Deadpool.


Well said Tyler, thanks!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The fact you would conflate a medication error that so far shows zero short term impact with speculative long term side effects demonstrates your inability to understand this subject. Your exchange with cannabineer, who tried for an entire day to have an actual dialogue with you, to which you posted back similar misunderstood scientific literature proved that.
> 
> PLEASE take your conspiracy theory away from this thread. I respect your right to believe it but please don't do it on this thread. Please create one of your own.


VITT is a conspiracy theory too huh? I know people get their feelings hurt when somebody challenges the vaccine gospel. I stated a simple FACT. The long-term side effects are unknown. Is this not true? All I said was be careful. How did this trigger you? Covid-1984 is real.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> *VITT is a conspiracy theory too huh?* I know people get their feelings hurt when somebody challenges the vaccine gospel. I stated a simple FACT. The long-term side effects are unknown. Is this not true? All I said was be careful. How did this trigger you? Covid-1984 is real.


Why would you try to put those words in my mouth? If you bother to research this thread you will see I have discussed that issue. Why would you imply I'm emotionally hurt because you disagree with mathematical medical models? In the medical profession you soon learn not to become emotionally tied to the research otherwise you end up vetting data often to your patient's detriment. My questions were merely rhetorical.

The science of medicine, in particular public health, isn't about the survival of one person it's about the use of mathematical models to shape the healthiest outcome for a population. We don't take it personally when someone chooses Laetrile, Cannabis, Coffee Enemas, Christian Science or any other statistically non-ranked treatment. 

We are interested in the outcome of their choice to involve themselves in what would be considered unethical research if we recommended it. In the end ALL data is valuable no matter the outcome. So I thank you for your courage to participate in potentially dangerous and deadly research. Medicine does not ignore that sacrifice it simply doesn't recommend it.

I wish you well and hope your choices work out well for you and your family. I merely asked for the respect I proffered you by asking you to create your own thread for alternative treatment models and radical challenges to science. If you choose to continue to post here I will simply ignore what I consider uninformed and potentially dangerous information.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why would you try to put those words in my mouth? If you bother to research this thread you will see I have discussed that issue. Why would you imply I'm emotionally hurt because you disagree with mathematical medical models? In the medical profession you soon learn not to become emotionally tied to the research otherwise you end up vetting data often to your patient's detriment. My questions were merely rhetorical.
> 
> The science of medicine, in particular public health, isn't about the survival of one person it's about the use of mathematical models to shape the healthiest outcome for a population. We don't take it personally when someone chooses Laetrile, Cannabis, Coffee Enemas, Christian Science or any other statistically non-ranked treatment.
> 
> ...


The dogma cannot be challenged, I know. The simple fact that say “be careful” “we do not know the long-term effects” and you immediately dismiss the possibility of long term effects occurring shows as much. I thank you for your courage in participating in a potentially dangerous and deadly experiment. I wish you well too though. It’s all love over here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why would you try to put those words in my mouth? If you bother to research this thread you will see I have discussed that issue. Why would you imply I'm emotionally hurt because you disagree with mathematical medical models? In the medical profession you soon learn not to become emotionally tied to the research otherwise you end up vetting data often to your patient's detriment. My questions were merely rhetorical.
> 
> The science of medicine, in particular public health, isn't about the survival of one person it's about the use of mathematical models to shape the healthiest outcome for a population. We don't take it personally when someone chooses Laetrile, Cannabis, Coffee Enemas, Christian Science or any other statistically non-ranked treatment.
> 
> ...


And my respect for you grow very day I thank you as always thank you for your time and help with all that you do so very well


----------



## Milovan1 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 15, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4901875


NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2021)

Darth Virus Evader


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2021)

Mask? No Mask? New Rules Leave Americans Recalibrating, Hour by Hour (Published 2021)


The C.D.C. said fully vaccinated people could safely go most places without a mask. Not everyone was sure, or ready.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2021)

they will pry my mask from my cold dead face......


----------



## Aeroknow (May 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> they will pry my mask from my cold dead face......


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2021)

50 Doctors Reported Dead In 1 Day From Covid Across India: Medical Body 








50 Doctors Reported Dead In 1 Day From Covid Across India: Medical Body


Anas Mujahid, 26, a junior Resident Doctor at Delhi's Guru Teg Bahadur Hospital -- a dedicated Covid specialty -- died within hours of testing positive due to Covid.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2021)

What covid ? …..


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2021)

Son got #2 Moderna today, hopefully any side effects will be minimal, I doubt it though.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Son got #2 Moderna today, hopefully any side effects will be minimal, I doubt it though.


I’m about 20 min from getting the johnson johnson.

trying to schedule a time just wasn’t working. Went into rite-aid to pick up something from amazon and asked. Said will be 20 min.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> 50 Doctors Reported Dead In 1 Day From Covid Across India: Medical Body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3% of the 244 doctors that died from covid in the second wave had been fully vaccinated


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> rite-aid


That's where my boy got his.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's where my boy got his.


It’s lookin allot like “20 min” means “1hr”.
Lol oh well


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s lookin allot like “20 min” means “1hr”.
> Lol oh well


You won't have to mess with it again though. Take yourself out to lunch as a reward...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> You won't have to mess with it again though. Take yourself out to lunch as a reward...lol.


Beer and steak


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Beer and steak


I was gonna reply “breakfast of champions” butt then I found this.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> You won't have to mess with it again though. Take yourself out to lunch as a reward...lol.


Take myself out to the new casino out by you!

nah, but in 2 weeks i will


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> 3% of the 244 doctors that died from covid in the second wave had been fully vaccinated


Massive viral load


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I was gonna reply “breakfast of champions” butt then I found this.


I wonder if General Mills will have anything to say about that


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder if General Mills will have anything to say about that


It seems they’re in on it





__





News & Stories - General Mills







blog.generalmills.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> 50 Doctors Reported Dead In 1 Day From Covid Across India: Medical Body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


India only has 10% of its population with 1 vaccine and 3% fully vaccinated.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Massive viral load


I don't think they specified that, but it does make sense. Is it also possible that the mutant variant was so far off of what the vaccine was intended to fight that it offered too little protection?


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't think they specified that, but it does make sense. Is it also possible that the mutant variant was so far off of what the vaccine was intended to fight that it offered too little protection?


Probably not as it was listed as a variant of concern which should still be within the various vaccine's buffer and not a variant of high consequence. Based on what we suffered through with the loss of medical staff I'm betting on viral load.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why would you try to put those words in my mouth? If you bother to research this thread you will see I have discussed that issue. Why would you imply I'm emotionally hurt because you disagree with mathematical medical models? In the medical profession you soon learn not to become emotionally tied to the research otherwise you end up vetting data often to your patient's detriment. My questions were merely rhetorical.
> 
> The science of medicine, in particular public health, isn't about the survival of one person it's about the use of mathematical models to shape the healthiest outcome for a population. We don't take it personally when someone chooses Laetrile, Cannabis, Coffee Enemas, Christian Science or any other statistically non-ranked treatment.
> 
> ...


 ...aaaaaand im hard.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> ...aaaaaand im hard.


Good to see you! Forgot your password again? LOL


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you! Forgot your password again? LOL


Yep!... And the whole botched sex change in Thailand, but thats another story


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Yep!... And the whole botched sex change in Thailand, but thats another story


Wrassle?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Wrassle?


 I threw my arm out having a masturbation endurance contest with a mirror while on mushrooms. This will have to be full body submission. Greco Roman style


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I threw my arm out having a masturbation endurance contest with a mirror while on mushrooms. This will have to be full body submission. Greco Roman style


Who won?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Who won?


Idk I woke up in jail. What I thought was a mirror turned out to be the window at a Dennys


----------



## BarnBuster (May 23, 2021)

Op-Ed: Unmask at Your Own Pace


CDC missed a critical opportunity to ease us back into a new reality




www.medpagetoday.com








__





723 epidemiologists on how the pandemic will end in the US


The end of the COVID-19 pandemic hinges on a number of factors, including the nation's overall vaccination rate and the timeline for vaccinating younger children, according to a new survey of 723 epidemiologists by The New York Times.




www.beckershospitalreview.com


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2021)

*Ohio Vaccinations Jumped 33% After Vax-a-Million News*




__





Ohio Vaccinations Jumped 33% After Vax-a-Million News


COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) — The number of people in Ohio age 16 and older who received their initial COVID-19 vaccine jumped 33% in the week after the state announced its million-dollar incentive lottery, though an analysis shows vaccination rates lag well behind what they were in March and most of...




www.theintelligencer.net


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Ohio Vaccinations Jumped 33% After Vax-a-Million News*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever works.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2021)

So, for the first time in over 14 long months, Giant Eagle has a sign up that if you're fully vax'd you no longer have to wear a mask in there.

So why is it that the people not wearing masks in there just don't quite look like they were vaccinated?

The honor system only works with people of honor.
And honor sometimes seems like a relic of the past in this country lately. Kinda depressing.


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, for the first time in over 14 long months, Giant Eagle has a sign up that if you're fully vax'd you no longer have to wear a mask in there.
> 
> So why is it that the people not wearing masks in there just don't quite look like they were vaccinated?
> 
> ...


I'm still wearing a mask...


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, for the first time in over 14 long months, Giant Eagle has a sign up that if you're fully vax'd you no longer have to wear a mask in there.
> 
> So why is it that the people not wearing masks in there just don't quite look like they were vaccinated?
> 
> ...


We are beginning to embrace Darwinism. Take off your mask. They are the ones gambling with their lives.

The double mutant from India was shown to be covered within our vaccine's buffer. We have a pan Coronavirus vaccine on the horizon. Watch history recede in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2021)

You would think that getting the janssen vaccine AND also one of the others would be good. Yes? No?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You would think that getting the janssen vaccine AND also one of the others would be good. Yes? No?


I was seriously thinking about that for a while now. 
They have clinics going on but they don't always say what kind they're using. Already have 2 Pfizers.
I'm on the lookout for the J&J.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 24, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I'm still wearing a mask...


I do too. It's no big deal and I'm still as "free" as I ever was. LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You would think that getting the janssen vaccine AND also one of the others would be good. Yes? No?


No


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I do too. It's no big deal and I'm still as "free" as I ever was. LOL


Me too


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2021)

I wear a mask where I'm required to.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wear a mask where I'm required to.


I wear a mask when it's required or prudent.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You would think that getting the janssen vaccine AND also one of the others would be good. Yes? No?





tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was seriously thinking about that for a while now.
> They have clinics going on but they don't always say what kind they're using. Already have 2 Pfizers.
> I'm on the lookout for the J&J.


Ok this seems to make sense right? Because you'd be covered for different variants, right? The truth is they are all keyed off the virus's corona simply using different vaccine technology. By taking different vaccines you would risk triggering an autoimmune disorder. So, no, wait for the coming booster or two.

The enemy of enough is more and the enemy of good is better.


----------



## Kushash (May 25, 2021)

Hello Everyone!
It's been a while. Just read a short article on BBC about how the pandemic is affecting deaf people who would normally read faces and lips that are now obscured by masks.
Covid: Deaf campaigner calls for clear mask research - BBC News 

Getting my A1c back under control and finally losing some weight after hitting a peek of 210 LBS, now down to 202. 
Been keeping busy removing carpets to replace with hardwood flooring and growing in a grow comp on CP. The 1st comp I'm aware of with everyone growing with the same strain. I've been wanting a comp with the same seeds for a long time and it appears to be a success so far.
Seeds were dropped in soil March 24th and showed sex on April 28th. Stretch just ended at about 4 weeks of flowering.
These are Heisenbeans tester seeds Adub x Animal Cookies that everyone is growing. Some tough competition. I think same seed comps are the future.
Here are a couple of pics of my favorite plant that should be a contender in the yield category.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

Wuhan Lab Leak Called Viable Possible Cause for COVID-19 Pandemic


Efforts to pinpoint the pandemic’s cause might have been stymied by the Chinese Communist Party.



www.infectioncontroltoday.com


----------



## Singlemalt (May 25, 2021)

Moderna says its Covid vaccine is 100% effective in teens, plans to seek FDA OK in early June


Moderna's Covid-19 vaccine is the second shot behind Pfizer's to demonstrate high efficacy in younger age groups.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## BarnBuster (May 27, 2021)

Biden orders review of COVID origins as lab leak theory debated


President Joe Biden ordered aides to find answers to the origin of the virus that causes COVID-19, saying on Wednesday that U.S. intelligence agencies are pursuing rival theories potentially including the possibility of a laboratory accident in China.




www.reuters.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2021)

Were we not told by experts from the very start of this mess that due to the very composition/construction of the virus it could not have possibly come from a lab?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Were we not told by experts from the very start of this mess that due to the very composition/construction of the virus it could not have possibly come from a lab?


Depends upon what the meaning of "is" is. Created/modified in a lab or studied in said lab? If studied, it is propagated so there is enough and leaks can happen, it's not that uncommon. The official meme is that it was not created, so we only have China's word that they didn't create it and it would take a whistleblower to ferret the truth out.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Depends upon what the meaning of "is" is. Created/modified in a lab or studied in said lab? If studied, it is propagated so there is enough and leaks can happen, it's not that uncommon. The official meme is that it was not created, so we only have China's word that they didn't create it and it would take a whistleblower to ferret the truth out.


I believe they said the closest they can find in the wild is 96.7% DNA. I haven't mined the data to be sure but that's why they are hunting an intermediary. An intermediary can also be a lab. I just don't care anymore, lying liars lie.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I believe they said the closest they can find in the wild is 96.7% DNA. I haven't mined the data to be sure but that's why they are hunting an intermediary. An intermediary can also be a lab. I just don't care anymore, lying liars lie.


I recall early reports indicating that they were involved in vaccine development as SARS/Covid was/were the most likely next potential pandemic; and they (Chinese) wanted to get a headstart and corner the market


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

I only got through 2/3 of it, really interesting.









Lab-made? CoV2 genealogy through the lens of gain-of-function research


Virologists have created dozens of chimeric coronaviruses in the lab over the past 20 years.




yurideigin.medium.com


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> I only got through 2/3 of it, really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its like reading a Scientific American article, I make it about 3/4 of the way through, then it goes way over my head.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Its like reading a Scientific American article, I make it about 3/4 of the way through, then it goes way over my head.


I have been reading a lot from the start. I don't get too bogged down with some of the technical and just try to get the concepts. If I need to I google a word. Seems the medical community like big words rather than a simple one used by us little people. Anyway the last 1/4 says yes it could be human made but there is no way we could really know. It also shows how easy it could be for a research student can cook up things we might not want them to. We are looking at a scary new world. Covid-19 could actually be a mild wake up call.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> I have been reading a lot from the start. I don't get too bogged down with some of the technical and just try to get the concepts. If I need to I google a word. *Seems the medical community like big words* rather than a simple one used by us little people. Anyway the last 1/4 says yes it could be human made but there is no way we could really know. It also shows how easy it could be for a research student can cook up things we might not want them to. We are looking at a scary new world. Covid-19 could actually be a mild wake up call.


It's not so much like as those words tend to convey precisely what we were intending vs the more general words that are easily misconstrued or with a more general and less specific meaning.

Edited to add:
That is why we moved away from Greek and Latin words  I guess they are gonna bust our balls over something.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's not so much like as those words tend to convey precisely what we were intending vs the more general words that are easily misconstrued or with a more general and less specific meaning.


Yes I know, each discipline has their own language, I have been in the engineering field where we have our own. But I have been reading medical papers for a while and I translate to myself what a phrase or sentence means and find a reasonably well informed person can understand the concepts after my word substitution. People feel rocket science or brain surgery is way beyond them when all they really need is just a little more understanding. 


(Please note, no reasonably well informed people have been asked their opinion on rocket science, brain surgery, or how to program my coffee maker after my dead simple on/off switch one broke.)


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Yes I know, each discipline has their own language, *I have been in the engineering field *where we have our own. But I have been reading medical papers for a while and I translate to myself what a phrase or sentence means and find a reasonably well informed person can understand the concepts after my word substitution. People feel rocket science or brain surgery is way beyond them when all they really need is just a little more understanding.
> 
> 
> (Please note, no reasonably well informed people have been asked their opinion on rocket science, brain surgery, or how to program my coffee maker after my dead simple on/off switch one broke.)


Why do you do in engineering?


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Why do you do in engineering?


Instrumentation Engineering. Basically controls work. Heat treat processes in a aerospace manufacturing company, did some design and testing in a mechanical and metallurgical lab. Some R&D on some military equipment. Did ten years in building controls across a 30 building medical campus which did a whole range from patient care to research. My field also takes in petrochemical to resource extraction to process control. Process control from the heat treat furnaces and ovens to waste water to, well anything that can be measured and controlled. From what sensors to use, dealing with the signal, taking it and using it to control vales, fans, pumps... 

I taught a little of it and a good example I used was a car. Your measuring the air temperature, the manifold pressure, fuel pressure, throttle position, engine temperature, engine speed, controlling the ignition, the fuel injectors, the transmission sensors, displaying pertinent information to the driver, data logging... Worked on automation, packaging equipment. I was real close to working at a drug manufacturing plant but I would always have to wear a lab coat and that is something that would be painful to me. Now if you are familiar with the field I just went on and on when I could have just said which one I was in.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Instrumentation Engineering. Basically controls work. Heat treat processes in a aerospace manufacturing company, did some design and testing in a mechanical and metallurgical lab. Some R&D on some military equipment. Did ten years in building controls across a 30 building medical campus which did a whole range from patient care to research. My field also takes in petrochemical to resource extraction to process control. Process control from the heat treat furnaces and ovens to waste water to, well anything that can be measured and controlled. From what sensors to use, dealing with the signal, taking it and using it to control vales, fans, pumps...
> 
> I taught a little of it and a good example I used was a car. Your measuring the air temperature, the manifold pressure, fuel pressure, throttle position, engine temperature, engine speed, controlling the ignition, the fuel injectors, the transmission sensors, displaying pertinent information to the driver, data logging... Worked on automation, packaging equipment. I was real close to working at a drug manufacturing plant but I would always have to wear a lab coat and that is something that would be painful to me. Now if you are familiar with the field I just went on and on when I could have just said which one I was in.


Fascinating stuff, and the real devil is always in the details. Thank you for painting the real picture. What do you do now? Besides not wearing lab coats (which I rarely did) although one of my cutest pictures is me in a lab coat LOL I swear it's the curly red hair.


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> me in a lab coat


Were you wearing anything under it? lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Were you wearing anything under it? lol.


Kilts


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fascinating stuff, and the real devil is always in the details. Thank you for painting the real picture. What do you do now? Besides not wearing lab coats (which I rarely did) although one of my cutest pictures is me in a lab coat LOL I swear it's the curly red hair.


Oh my, I am not even going to start thinking about that.

Now, retired. Hopefully building guitars in the near future, just for fun.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

I considered going upstairs and hunting through my disorganized picture box


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh my, I am not even going to start thinking about that.
> 
> Now, retired.


ME TOO!!


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ME TOO!!


3


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh my, I am not even going to start thinking about that.
> 
> Now, retired. Hopefully building guitars in the near future, just for fun.


That one guitar you built was very nice.

So I went upstairs to pull out that white coat pic and came up with this white coated one (@BobBitchen )

It snowed that day in southern california so I hauled out all my ski gear and ........

I forgot my gloves......


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


>


Pssst my eyes are green but that's almost the color of my hair (first red haired one)


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pssst my eyes are green but that's almost the color of my hair (first red haired one)


Of course red hair and green eyes. A killer combination.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That one guitar you built was very nice.
> 
> So I went upstairs to pull out that white coat pic and came up with this white coated one (@BobBitchen )
> 
> ...


That is snow huh?


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> That is snow huh?


This is Southern California!


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Ohio Vaccinations Jumped 33% After Vax-a-Million News*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it hilarious people who shrugged off such a high number of infections, think they can win a 1 in whatever million lottery


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2021)

printer said:


> Now, retired. Hopefully building guitars in the near future, just for fun.


Me 4



curious2garden said:


> I considered going upstairs and hunting through my disorganized picture box


Get a move on then - pic's or it didn't happen.


----------



## printer (May 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me 4
> 
> 
> Get a move on then - pic's or it didn't happen.


Made me want to go back in time.


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2021)

*Anti-Maskers Ready to Start Masking—to Protect Themselves From the Vaccinated*








Anti-Maskers Ready to Start Masking—to Protect Themselves From the Vaccinated


An anti-vaccine conspiracy about the vaccinated is leading some anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers to contemplate wearing a mask and social distance.




www.vice.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Anti-Maskers Ready to Start Masking—to Protect Themselves From the Vaccinated*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better late than never


----------



## BarnBuster (May 30, 2021)

12 Months of Trauma: More Than 3,600 US Health Workers Died in Covid’s First Year


Lost on the Frontline, a yearlong investigation by The Guardian and KHN to count health care worker deaths, ends today. This is what we learned in a year of tracing the lives of those who made the …




khn.org












A Glut of Chinese Masks Is Driving U.S. Companies Out of Business (Published 2021)


Remember when N95s were in short supply? American companies stepped in to manufacture them. Now, they can’t compete.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> 12 Months of Trauma: More Than 3,600 US Health Workers Died in Covid’s First Year
> 
> 
> Lost on the Frontline, a yearlong investigation by The Guardian and KHN to count health care worker deaths, ends today. This is what we learned in a year of tracing the lives of those who made the …
> ...


"Studies show that health care workers were more than three times as likely to contract covid as the general public."

I have many opinions surrounding this.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> "Studies show that health care workers were more than three times as likely to contract covid as the general public."
> 
> *I have many opinions surrounding this*.


Do you feel comfortable sharing them?


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2021)

Brazil forced to bury COVID-19 dead on streets as cemetery space runs out








Country’s ‘nightmare’ corpse problem


In April last year, a cemetery operator in COVID-ravaged Brazil described his “nightmare”. Fast forward 12 months and it is much worse.




www.news.com.au


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2021)

Employers Can Require You To Get COVID-19 Vaccine - The Morning News


Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC) issued a statement that the federal laws don’t prevent private employers to require their employees from getting vaccinated against COVID-19. However, EEOC stated that the federal laws may require those private employers to provide accommodation to...




themorningnews.com




*The big question:* “_Can employers offer an incentive to get vaccines? _“
Yes, they can offer incentives that encourage their employees to get vaccinated, but it should not be a requirement. There is no limit on what these incentives could be, including cash, paid time off, vacations. However, employers must keep vaccination information pursuant to the ADA.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2021)

I care not for the plight of anti-vaxxers' risk to other anti-vaxxers


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2021)

*‘No going back to normal’: 43,000 US kids lost a parent to COVID*

Thousands of American children are struggling with the emotional and financial toll of losing a parent to COVID-19 — and the long-term effects on their physical, mental and financial health.








‘No going back to normal’: 43,000 US kids lost a parent to COVID


Children in the US are struggling with the emotional and financial toll of losing a parent to COVID-19.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2021)

*Cannabis company offering products for one cent to vaccinated customers*








Cannabis company offers penny weed for vaccinated customers


The promotion is an effort to help Contra Costa County further increase its vaccination...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

ANC said:


>


LOL another delusional hit piece on scientific research. It sounds so logical unless you understand science. You should check out the history of Plum Island, anthrax, small pox, cancer et cetera. It's what our scientists do. You better be prepared for all the combinations and permutations the wild can throw. Thankfully we are moving toward computer simulation. But science is risky business.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2021)

Vaccination rates fall off, imperiling Biden’s July Fourth goal



Jesus H Christ smdh


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Vaccination rates fall off, imperiling Biden’s July Fourth goal
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus H Christ smdh


If the trend grows the mean will look so much better.


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2021)

You misunderstand my angle on this....
There should have been full disclosure of this the minute this COvid shit started....

If it walks and quacks like a duck....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

ANC said:


> You misunderstand my angle on this....
> There should have been full disclosure of this the minute this COvid shit started....
> 
> If it walks and quacks like a duck....


Full disclosure to who about what? Budgets are public here, this wasn't a secret and anyone with a public health education knew it. Why not announce all the other international health institutes we've provided some funding to? Our public health department has a history of supporting research all over the world. This is not surprising or abnormal.


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2021)

CTV Your Morning | Man posts video of hilarious face mask sunburn


He forgot to take his mask off while sunbathing!




www.ctv.ca


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2021)

Well when it was suspected that the virus came from bats in the city your are paying to study bat corona viruses in, don't you think you owe the world, a hey, it might have been our bad.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2021)

ANC said:


> Well when it was suspected that the virus came from bats in the city your are paying to study bat corona viruses in, don't you think you owe the world, a hey, it might have been our bad.....


Not our lab, not our country, how is giving them minimal funding for their research our bad? We give additional funds for research in many different countries. We accept graduate students here who then return to their countries and study many different things. I think political factions around the world incorrectly politicized a public health issue. If anyone has some bad to own it's the political parasites.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2021)

*Houston hospital suspends 178 employees who refused Covid-19 vaccination*








Houston hospital suspends 178 employees who refused Covid-19 vaccination


Nearly 25,000 of Houston Methodist's staff members have been fully inoculated against Covid-19 as part of a vaccination requirement announced in April.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2021)

The Fundamental Question of the Pandemic Is Shifting


We understand how this will end. But who bears the risk that remains?




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2021)

*Virtually all hospitalized Covid patients have one thing in common: They're unvaccinated*








Virtually all hospitalized Covid patients have one thing in common: They're unvaccinated


"I haven't had anyone that's been fully vaccinated become critically ill," one doctor said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Houston hospital suspends 178 employees who refused Covid-19 vaccination*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











A Judge Has Thrown Out A Lawsuit Brought By Hospital Workers Over A Vaccine Mandate


In a five-page ruling issued Saturday, a U.S. judge upheld Houston Methodist Hospital's vaccination policy, saying its requirement that employees receive a COVID-19 vaccine breaks no federal law.




www.npr.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405305851863261184


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405305851863261184


Me thinks that huge nurse ate the last remaining covid patients just to achieve that statistic


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Me thinks that huge nurse ate the last remaining covid patients just to achieve that statistic


Bad Tyler!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bad Tyler!


Thats the best kind.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Me thinks that huge nurse ate the last remaining covid patients just to achieve that statistic


Hope they were filling and satisfying. A good meal is the least they deserve


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2021)

*Brazil has 2,468 COVID deaths in 24 hours, nears half million toll -ministry*








Brazil has 2,468 COVID deaths in 24 hours, nears half million toll -ministry


Brazil has had 80,609 new cases of the novel coronavirus reported in the past 24 hours, and 2,468 deaths from COVID-19, the Health Ministry said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2021)

*New Covid study hints at long-term loss of brain tissue, Dr. Scott Gottlieb warns*
“In short, the study suggests that there could be some long-term loss of brain tissue from Covid, and that would have some long-term consequences,” Gottlieb said. 








New Covid study hints at long-term loss of brain tissue, Dr. Scott Gottlieb warns


Dr. Scott Gottlieb warned about the potential long-term effects of Covid and pointed to a new study that suggests brain tissue is being destroyed.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2021)

Texas man who declined COVID-19 vaccine speaks out after undergoing double lung transplant


Joshua Garza had a chance to get vaccinated against COVID-19 but passed it up. Now, the Texan is hoping to inspire others to get the shot after a double lung transplant.




abcnews.go.com




Houston Methodist has performed eight double lung transplants on COVID-19 patients, and has several more patients who are on life support awaiting transplant, Huang said.
"These people are still fighting for their lives," he said.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Texas man who declined COVID-19 vaccine speaks out after undergoing double lung transplant
> 
> 
> Joshua Garza had a chance to get vaccinated against COVID-19 but passed it up. Now, the Texan is hoping to inspire others to get the shot after a double lung transplant.
> ...


I wonder if working in the gas and oil industry had anything to do with the state of his lungs, and why it affected him so severely.

Still, now that he’s got a new set, I hope he takes care of them. I don’t think we should be giving vital organs to people who had the chance to get vaccinated, but then decided not to.

I mean, talk about selfish.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I wonder if working in the gas and oil industry had anything to do with the state of his lungs, and why it affected him so severely.
> 
> Still, now that he’s got a new set, I hope he takes care of them. I don’t think we should be giving vital organs to people who had the chance to get vaccinated, but then decided not to.
> 
> I mean, talk about selfish.


I few years ago I lost a friend (and he was a member here on RIU) that was denied an organ transplant because he used cannabis......R.I.P. Hodgegrown I miss you buddy


----------



## neosapien (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Kushash (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

COVID-19 vaccine generates immune structures critical for lasting immunity | Washington University School of Medicine in St. Louis


Vaccines likely induce strong, persistent immunity to COVID-19




medicine.wustl.edu


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2021)

Crumbling sewers, no PPE, and filthy cages - Inside chaotic Wuhan labs


WITH crumbling sewers and filthy animal cages, these are the shoddy conditions of labs in Wuhan which could have unleashed Covid. A bombshell study found grotty sewage systems were potentially cont…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

Doctors vaccinated with J&J seek boosters of other brands, due to Delta COVID-19 variant


Their decisions are based on preliminary data from the U.K. and assumptions that a single shot of Johnson & Johnson will show similar effectiveness to AstraZeneca.




www.wcnc.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4933493


Don't give @BudmanTX ideas...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4933493


At least they could have made it a puffy taco....sheesh. 

It a more of an eating experience......js...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey think about it.....puffy mask(breathing thing), lettuce (berrier) sp? and avocado mask( good for the skin)...js.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

L.A. County urges everyone to wear masks indoors as Delta variant spreads


With the highly contagious Delta variant of the coronavirus continuing to spread statewide, the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health is recommending that all residents wear masks in public indoor spaces — regardless of whether they've been vaccinated for COVID-19.




www.latimes.com





It is recommended we wear masks indoors. I definitely will. Less than half of LA County is vaccinated. They aren't changing capacity requirements or closing anything yet. We'll see where this Delta variant takes us.

If you got the J&J vaccine and are in an area with low rates of vaccination I'd talk to my health care provider and seriously consider getting a booster with an mRNA vaccine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2021)

sorry bout that....my apologies


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

New face mask prototype can detect Covid-19 infection


Engineers at MIT and Harvard have designed a prototype face mask that can diagnose the person wearing the mask with Covid-19 within about 90 minutes. The technology can also be used to design wearable sensors for a variety of other pathogens or toxic chemicals.




news.mit.edu


----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2021)

Cemeteries are still filling


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Cemeteries are still filling


Yes, I think it's time we ship most of our vaccines out of this country and start treating the third world. The scientific concept of Ring Vaccination and vaccinate everyone around us. As for those who refuse the vaccine they have chosen their fate.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2021)

*Unvaccinated people are 'variant factories,' infectious diseases expert says*









Unvaccinated people are 'variant factories,' infectious diseases expert says | CNN


Unvaccinated people do more than merely risk their own health. They're also a risk to everyone if they become infected with coronavirus, infectious disease specialists say.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Unvaccinated people are 'variant factories,' infectious diseases expert says*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4936605


It's not just stupid people........it's kids that can't get it yet.


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2021)

A Missouri woman didn't want a COVID-19 vaccine for fear of side effects. She caught the Delta variant and died.


Tricia Jones from Missouri was "freaked out" by the possible side effects of the COVID-19 vaccine, her mother told local media.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2021)

*Nurse who received first FDA-approved COVID-19 vaccine will have her scrubs and vaccine card displayed in Smithsonian*








First nurse to receive COVID-19 vaccine will have her scrubs and vaccine card displayed in Smithsonian


Sandra Lindsay, who immigrated to New York when she was 18, "poured her heart and soul" into the fight against COVID-19.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not just stupid people........it's kids that can't get it yet.


It's simply common medical knowledge that viruses mutate in their hosts. I've said this since the beginning of this thread (see examples below). I simply posted Captain Obvious meme because it is obvious.

As for kids can't get it yet. I'll assume you mean vaccines because I assure you they can get Covid. That is why I am for both government issued proof of inoculation and not opening schools to unvaccinated children, or teachers of any age.



curious2garden said:


> Viruses are expected to mutate. That was one worry if they were developing a vector vaccine is that the vaccine wouldn't work on the new mutations. *Further the larger the pool of virus we allowed out there the quicker a significant mutation could occur a*nd we would have to start over with a new vaccine or have several.
> 
> However the mRNA vaccine was a game changer as it is keyed off the spike protein in the corona of the coronavirus. I even expect some cross immunity to the common cold. I think we'll be fine. However I would not take any vector vaccine and I'd hold out for an mRNA.





curious2garden said:


> It is also possible you were infected by a new strain. But have some cross-immune tolerance from your initial infection.
> 
> *One of the problems with such a large reservoir of virus is that viruses mutate. Therefore we could have many different strains now*. Some of which are genetically different enough we can catch the disease but close enough we have some T Cell reactivity.
> 
> We all need to wear respirators for a long time. We may not be able to control this with a vaccine until we have it almost out in vivo. I'm glad it's not as bad this time.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's simply common medical knowledge that viruses mutate in their hosts.


It's also common knowledge that the covid-19 vaccination does not prevent infection of the Sars-Cov2 virus, it only prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid-19.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's simply common medical knowledge that viruses mutate in their hosts. I've said this since the beginning of this thread (see examples below). I simply posted Captain Obvious meme because it is obvious.
> 
> As for kids can't get it yet. I'll assume you mean *vaccines* because I assure you they can get Covid. That is why I am for both government issued proof of inoculation and *not opening schools to unvaccinated children, or teachers of any age.*


Yes, we are on the same page......


I just hate when shit gets lumped together. I know you get it but so many don't.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's also common knowledge that the covid-19 vaccination does not prevent infection of the Sars-Cov2 virus, it only prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid-19.


Nope


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope


Yep, Fauci told us that months ago.









COVID-19 Vaccines May Not Prevent Nasal SARS-CoV-2 Infection and Asymptomatic Transmission - PubMed


Current COVID-19 vaccine candidates are administered by injection and designed to produce an IgG response, preventing viremia and the COVID-19 syndrome. However, systemic respiratory vaccines generally provide limited protection against viral replication and shedding within the airway, as this...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yep, Fauci told us that months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope


Yep..









Fauci: Early COVID-19 vaccines will only prevent symptoms, not block the virus


At Yahoo Finance's All Markets Summit, Dr. Anthony Fauci outlines the key goals of COVID-19 vaccine candidates racing to the finish line.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yep..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope


Guess you didn't watch the video in the link to hear what he said. Denial is not a river in Egypt


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Guess you didn't watch the video in the link to hear what he said. Denial is not a river in Egypt


Nope


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2021)

Coronavirus cases in California rise for first time in months as Delta variant spreads


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Coronavirus cases in California rise for first time in months as Delta variant spreads


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

Meet Epsilon





AAAS







science.sciencemag.org


----------



## srh88 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

The COVID-19 Pandemic Is Changing Our Dreams


Anxiety about social distancing and infection is altering how much we dream and the nature of our dreams themselves




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The COVID-19 Pandemic Is Changing Our Dreams
> 
> 
> Anxiety about social distancing and infection is altering how much we dream and the nature of our dreams themselves
> ...


That's refreshing to know I'm not a psycho. Or at least not the only one.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

neosapien said:


> That's refreshing to know I'm not a psycho. Or at least not the only one.


Comfort in numbers and hiding in plain sight


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The COVID-19 Pandemic Is Changing Our Dreams
> 
> 
> Anxiety about social distancing and infection is altering how much we dream and the nature of our dreams themselves
> ...


I rarely remember my dreams so no problem there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)

Mixing COVID-19 vaccines a ‘dangerous trend,’ WHO chief scientist says - National | Globalnews.ca


Canada has been mixing COVID-19 vaccine doses since June, after the National Advisory Committee on Immunization approved the idea.




globalnews.ca





Well that's not good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mixing COVID-19 vaccines a ‘dangerous trend,’ WHO chief scientist says - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Canada has been mixing COVID-19 vaccine doses since June, after the National Advisory Committee on Immunization approved the idea.
> ...


I'm absolutely tickled you got Moderna.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm 16 days past my 2nd dose of Moderna so good to go now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm absolutely tickled you got Moderna.


You don't think there's going to be a lot of problems in the future? Almost everyone I know other than older folks have gotten a mix. Other than hearing the windows boot sound when I wake up and the improved 5G signal I haven't noticed any side effects.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> I'm 16 days past my 2nd dose of Moderna so good to go now.


I'm 18 days, lets go licking toilet seats.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't think there's going to be a lot of problems in the future? Almost everyone I know other than older folks have gotten a mix. Other than hearing the windows boot sound when I wake up and the improved 5G signal I haven't noticed any side effects.


I am anticipating with great relish the magnetic forehead, I've planned out all sorts of put off chores


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I am anticipating with great relish the magnetic forehead, I've planned out all sorts of put off chores


I forgot about that. So many cool features in this vaccine, it needs a brochure.

The woman's face on the right is priceless.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I forgot about that. So many cool features in this vaccine, it needs a brochure.
> 
> The woman's face on the right is priceless.


Yeah, I have to do a roof repair, slapping a handfull of roofing nails to my forehead will be so convenient.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I forgot about that. So many cool features in this vaccine, it needs a brochure.
> 
> The woman's face on the right is priceless.


That’s hysterical. I hear so many conspiracy theories from my patients it’s really crazy. When they tell me the shit it’s funny they all kinda back it up with an excuse. Like , that’s what’s I read somewhere. It might not be true (but I believe it anyway) I am sooo tired of these peoples ignorance and they way they drag us all down. That’s a good one though, I had one guy ask if it was safe to do a CT scan because he reluctantly got vaccinated and read that the vaccine has metal in it . Lmao. He was so embarrassed when I asked him to repeat what he just said. Lmao


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I have to do a roof repair, slapping a handfull of roofing nails to my forehead will be so convenient.


The tool belt industry is going to be destroyed. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s hysterical. I hear so many conspiracy theories from my patients it’s really crazy. When they tell me the shit it’s funny they all kinda back it up with an excuse. Like , that’s what’s I read somewhere. It might not be true (but I believe it anyway) I am sooo tired of these peoples ignorance and they way they drag us all down. That’s a good one though, I had one guy ask if it was safe to do a CT scan because he reluctantly got vaccinated and read that the vaccine has metal in it . Lmao. He was so embarrassed when I asked him to repeat what he just said. Lmao


I don't envy your industry right now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I have to do a roof repair, slapping a handfull of roofing nails to my forehead will be so convenient.


There's magnetic wristbands just for that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The tool belt industry is going to be destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't envy your industry right now.


Was there ever a time to envy working in Oncology ? and my healthcare benefits suck on top of it. Coworkers are good people though.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Was there ever a time to envy working in Oncology ? and my healthcare benefits suck on top of it. Coworkers are good people though.


Could be a lot worse. Could be pediatric oncology


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There's magnetic wristbands just for that.


Yeah, but I won't have to buy one now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There's magnetic wristbands just for that.


Yes but you lose them and it's a fussy accessory you have to worry about if you get the black or brown one to match your boots!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but you lose them and it's a fussy accessory you have to worry about if you get the black or brown one to match your boots!


LOL, indeed, I certainly wouldn't want to clash


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Was there ever a time to envy working in Oncology ? and my healthcare benefits suck on top of it. Coworkers are good people though.


That's a tough gig. I couldn't handle doing that.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4942789


You got a ways to go to beat that walk a mile in my shoes meme


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm 18 days, lets go licking toilet seats.


That was never my thing even before Covid but feel free.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm 18 days, lets go licking toilet seats.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> That was never my thing even before Covid but feel free.


Pretty sure you can lick toilet seats after the Fauci ouchy


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty sure you can lick toilet seats after the Fauci ouchy


What did the good doctor do now?


----------



## Steve French (Jul 13, 2021)

Finally got the jab. Can I start dunking on folks who haven't now or did I waive that right by taking so long?

Thought I was being smart by asking to get er in my non-dominant shoulder. Turns out that outside of writing and playing with my pecker I don't really use my left hand for all that much on a regular basis. It truly is a right man's world.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

Kids are starting to be represented at higher rates in the ICUs. If I had a child under 12 I'd be homeschooling until they were vaccinated. I hope you all are staying safe out there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I am anticipating with great relish the magnetic forehead, I've planned out all sorts of put off chores


I imagine antivax among our prison-liable population has to do with a certain amount of canny thinking. It would be most inconvenient to have your cranium clang into those high-carbon steel bars.
Especially if you are fending off advances from your cellie.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2021)

What’s up fam. Well here we go, round 2. My work has 15 positive patients on the floor and our ED has been standing room only this week. 15 surpasses our high of 8 previously. As a system 165 reported. Crazy thing is, to hear Floridians tell it covid doesn’t exist here. Or at all.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up fam. Well here we go, round 2. My work has 15 positive patients on the floor and our ED has been standing room only this week. 15 surpasses our high of 8 previously. As a system 165 reported. Crazy thing is, to hear Floridians tell it covid doesn’t exist here. Or at all.


Currently all the hospitalized in Los Angeles are unvaccinated


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Currently all the hospitalized in Los Angeles are unvaccinated


But it's not safe, only 180 million people in the US have had it without issues.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> But it's not safe, only 180 million people in the US have had it without issues.


Just thank god you're not in TN. Their public health departments can't discuss any vaccines, not just Covid. I see a return of polio on the horizon.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just thank god you're not in TN. Their public health departments can't discuss any vaccines, not just Covid. I see a return of polio on the horizon.


Mom lives there. I was In Nashville for the 4th. Something like 400k downtown. It was crazy


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Mom lives there. I was In Nashville for the 4th. Something like 400k downtown. It was crazy


I hope she's ok.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> But it's not safe, only 180 million people in the US have had it without issues.


It amazes me how many people I work with who don’t know how vaccines work. “The vaccine doesn’t work you can still get the virus “ no shit dummy


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hope she's ok.


She’s doing pretty good. Said she still gets fatigued and needs to sit. Think she is retiring end of year.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

Use as needed.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Use as needed.
> View attachment 4944357


I'm going to have to print that out so it can hang next to my Credentials of Ministry for the Universal Life Church. First ordained in 1978 then re-ordained a year ago January.

Just call me Brother James.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 15, 2021)

Evening fam. As of this morning the system is 185. 20 up from yesterday.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408124928272998401


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408124928272998401


Why does the vaccine have boots cheeks


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Why does the vaccine have boots cheeks


SEM


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> SEM


I meant to put booty lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I meant to put booty lol


Sad part is you made perfect sense to me! How's your hand doing?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sad part is you made perfect sense to me! How's your hand doing?


Stitches came out yesterday. Pin in 2-3 week
Not bad though, looks nasty but healing real well


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Stitches came out yesterday. Pin in 2-3 week
> Not bad though, looks nasty but healing real wellView attachment 4945800


It actually looks really good!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It actually looks really good!


It's still somehow a finger. It'll fing again soon


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

An interesting article regarding immunity through natural infection.

*Natural infection vs vaccination: Which gives more protection?
Nearly 40% of new COVID patients were vaccinated - compared to just 1% who had been infected previously*


Coronavirus patients who recovered from the virus were far less likely to become infected during the latest wave of the pandemic than people who were vaccinated against COVID, according to numbers presented to the Israeli Health Ministry.

Health Ministry data on the wave of COVID outbreaks which began this May show that Israelis with immunity from natural infection were far less likely to become infected again in comparison to Israelis who only had immunity via vaccination.

More than 7,700 new cases of the virus have been detected during the most recent wave starting in May, but just 72 of the confirmed cases were reported in people who were known to have been infected previously – that is, less than 1% of the new cases.


Roughly 40% of new cases – or more than 3,000 patients – involved people who had been infected despite being vaccinated.



With a total of 835,792 Israelis known to have recovered from the virus, the 72 instances of reinfection amount to 0.0086% of people who were already infected with COVID.

By contrast, Israelis who were vaccinated were 6.72 times more likely to get infected after the shot than after natural infection, with over 3,000 of the 5,193,499, or 0.0578%, of Israelis who were vaccinated getting infected in the latest wave.


According to a report by _Channel 13_, the disparity has confounded – and divided – Health Ministry experts, with some saying the data proves the higher level of immunity provided by natural infection versus vaccination, while others remained unconvinced.

Source: https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/309762


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 20, 2021)

Well all hospitals in NE Florida at or above capacity. Shits crazy. We have been slammed.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Well all hospitals in NE Florida at or above capacity. Shits crazy. We have been slammed.


I wonder how many are initial infections vs. reinfections. That’s terrible though man.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Stitches came out yesterday. Pin in 2-3 week
> Not bad though, looks nasty but healing real wellView attachment 4945800





curious2garden said:


> It actually looks really good!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2021)

"Ya can't tell the players without a scorecard!" 









Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2021)

_{sighs}..._those were the days. $3.20 today


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2021)

My county, but at the store(s), I'll bet only 1 in 20 are wearing a mask. I usually do shopping first thing in the AM at lowest density but if I have to go during the day, I'll still wear a mask. The whole thing did teach me not to touch my face and to use sanitizer/wash hands. Hard not to grab onto a banister when going down the stairs, though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 24, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> _{sighs}..._those were the days. $3.20 today
> 
> View attachment 4950502


$4+ around these parts.

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2021)

__





DNyuz - Latest Breaking U.S. News


Latest Breaking News, U.S. and World Politics, Crime, Business, Science, Technology, Autos, Entertainment, Culture, Movie, Music, Sports.



dnyuz.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wondered why in a land of peer of review and State Medical Boards the Scott Atlas's, Sherri Tenpenny's et. al. were left with their licenses intact.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I always wondered why in a land of peer of review and State Medical Boards the Scott Atlas's, Sherri Tenpenny's et. al. were left with their licenses intact.


No idea, parsing can move mountains I suppose


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I always wondered why in a land of peer of review and State Medical Boards the Scott Atlas's, Sherri Tenpenny's et. al. were left with their licenses intact.


I just finished watching the "Dr. Death" mini-series about Christopher Duntsch


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2021)

_The nation’s largest union for registered nurses, National Nurses United, in a letter on July 12 to Dr. Rochelle Walensky, the head of the CDC, urged the agency to revive the masking mandate to help protect essential workers._



https://www.nationalnursesunited.org/sites/default/files/nnu/documents/0721_Letter_to_Dr_Walensky_CDC_7-12-21.pdf


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2021)

*California to require state employees, health care workers be vaccinated*








California to require state employees, health care workers be vaccinated


California on Monday announced that it would be requiring all state and health care workers to either provide proof of vaccination or be tested once a week for COVID-19.“We are now dealing with a p…




thehill.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2021)

*VA mandates COVID-19 vaccines among its medical employees including VHA facilities staff*








VA.gov | Veterans Affairs


Apply for and manage the VA benefits and services you’ve earned as a Veteran, Servicemember, or family member—like health care, disability, education, and more.




www.va.gov


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2021)

After son dies of COVID, mother holds vaccine drive at his funeral 








After son dies of COVID, mother holds vaccine drive at his funeral


Betty Antoine's 46-year-old son Brandon died of COVID after refusing to get vaccinated.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 27, 2021)

I waited for this shit to develop. Vac wise. Delta broke out. Got my dad and i first shot couple weeks ago. Now abc world news saying vac people are just as prone to spread... Really sounds like no one knows. Still getting the second. But fuck, fix this shit. My dads old and brittle. Have enough worries on my plate.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I waited for this shit to develop. Vac wise. Delta broke out. Got my dad and i first shot couple weeks ago. Now abc world news saying vac people are just as prone to spread... Really sounds like no one knows. Still getting the second. But fuck, fix this shit. My dads old and brittle. Have enough worries on my plate.


Once you have dose 2, you’ll be able to catch and transmit it, but your dad’s chances of being symptomatic are slim. My mask is not for me but for them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> $4+ around these parts.
> 
> SH420


2.89 this mornings fill up


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 28, 2021)

Evening fam. Well shit has hit the fan. I’ve never seen anything like this. We have 40 patients today. 4 passed in last 2 days. Emergency department has been poppin. I don’t even want to go there  

stay safe.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 28, 2021)

Got the 1st shot today. Pfizer. Exactly 7 hrs ago. So far my arm is sore. That is all. And I hope. Will update.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Got the 1st shot today. Pfizer. Exactly 7 hrs ago. So far my arm is sore. That is all. And I hope. Will update.


That's all my family felt, we had Moderna though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> 2.89 this mornings fill up


I have a 35 gal tank. Cost me $140.00 last night 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a 35 gal tank. Cost me $140.00 last night
> 
> SH420


Shits $4.80 a gal here that’s US dollars. Glad to have a company fuel card


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's all my family felt, we had Moderna though.


The roll out here is bullshit. We have Pfizer and Astra Zeneca. Astra gives blood clots and they are still pushing to get it but my doctor said no deal on me taking it and the Pfizer is hard to get. I might get vaccinated by Easter if I’m lucky.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Shits $4.80 a gal here that’s US dollars. Glad to have a company fuel card


Damn, I miss having that luxury. 
My truck is getting pretty good mileage right now. Getting 18 miles to the gallon. 
If I were to go to the office every day, I'd go through a tank a week. Silver lining of covid, I guess. Don't have to go in every day. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's all my family felt, we had Moderna though.


I only had sore arm as well. Little tired the 2nd shot. That could have been from just being tired. Lol
Mamashark was only able to get 1 shot. She got her 1st Moderna shot and broke out in hives. They wouldn't let her get a 2nd shot. They said to wait a week and go back to get the j&j shot. She hasn't gone back. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I only had sore arm as well. Little tired the 2nd shot. That could have been from just being tired. Lol
> Mamashark was only able to get 1 shot. She got her 1st Moderna shot and broke out in hives. They wouldn't let her get a 2nd shot. They said to wait a week and go back to get the j&j shot. She hasn't gone back.
> 
> SH420


Have her speak with her doctor. She needs that second shot, usually we'd do that with 50 MG of Benadryl on board and epinephrine on stand by. It sounds more impressive than it is. She should not take a J&J vaccine.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Have her speak with her doctor. She needs that second shot, usually we'd do that with 50 MG of Benadryl on board and epinephrine on stand by. It sounds more impressive than it is. She should not take a J&J vaccine.


She doesn't want to take it, the J&J, that is.

I'll tell her to ping the doc. Thanks

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Have her speak with her doctor. She needs that second shot, usually we'd do that with 50 MG of Benadryl on board and epinephrine on stand by. It sounds more impressive than it is. She should not take a J&J vaccine.


It's really nice to have an excellent Dr. on call - plus my vocab grows daily with you around.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's really nice to have an excellent Dr. on call - plus my vocab grows daily with you around.


 thank you


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2021)

Let's try bribery smdh








Biden calls on states to offer $100 vaccine incentives


President Biden on Thursday called on state and local governments to use funds from his $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan to offer $100 payments to individuals in order to incentivize coronavirus …




thehill.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Let's try bribery smdh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


California did $50 for awhile, plus vacations, and a lottery. I didn't get anything...lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> California did $50 for awhile, plus vacations, and a lottery. I didn't get anything...lol.


Yeah you did. You got to pay taxes.

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> California did $50 for awhile, plus vacations, and a lottery. I didn't get anything...lol.


When was this?


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> When was this?











Governor Newsom Announces Historic “Vax for the Win” Program to Get More Californians Vaccinated by June 15 | California Governor


$116.5 million vaccine incentive program – the biggest in the nation – to boost vaccinations as California prepares to fully reopen the economy June 15 $100 million in $50 prepaid or grocery cards for…




www.gov.ca.gov


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2021)

Have at it kids 









Can masturbating REALLY boost your immune system and fight Covid?


WITH a deadly virus circulating the past year and a half, many people have been wondering how they can boost their immunity. Masturbating is sometimes touted as a way to give the immune system a ki…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Have at it kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The data were massaged.

Jacked up even.

We must rub this stuff out.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The data were massaged.
> 
> Jacked up even.
> 
> We must rub this stuff out.


Pent up punning pertaining to polishing the pud


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pent up punning pertaining to polishing the pud


I am an upstanding member.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Yeah it was his fault.


Singlemalt said:


> Have at it kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
One short page and suddenly


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah it was his fault.
> 
> ^^^
> One short page and suddenly
> View attachment 4954791


(GWN pauses as his head swivels to the old yodel. Reaching for his gun by muscle memory, he refines the azimuth and sets forth.)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (GWN pauses as his head swivels to the old yodel. Reaching for his gun by muscle memory, he refines the azimuth and sets forth.)


I was going to say you missed my point. But on rereading this works.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (GWN pauses as his head swivels to the old yodel. Reaching for his gun by muscle memory, he refines the azimuth and sets forth.)


I think you may know me all too well.
BTW, Elk back strap for dinner tonight @ 8.


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 30, 2021)

My Son in laws Uncle died from Covid yesterday..
Even tho he only had one lung, he was a Libertarian and refused the vaccine..
I just don't get it!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> My Son in laws Uncle died from Covid yesterday..
> Even tho he only had one lung, he was a Libertarian refused the vaccine..
> I just don't get it!


I am truly sorry for your loss my friend.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4954791


 Reminds me of Montana. At a job in the missouri breaks(famous for dinosaur bones) we were at a rich guys hunting lodge 100 miles from the nearest town. If you can call it that. Old guy that lives there and i were up at sunrise for coffee and the view. He said hey you wanna see something? Said yeah sure. We took the kubota over a ridge and watched the local heard of elk from a hill. Maybe 30. Some 6x6. Crisp morning air of juniper and pine, hot coffee, sound of the elk bugle. We got pretty close in the diesel kubota as they were used to the sound of farmers tractors.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think you may know me all too well.
> BTW, Elk back strap for dinner tonight @ 8.


I don't think there is a tastier wild game meat than Elk. Even Elk burgers are excellent.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> My Son in laws Uncle died from Covid yesterday..
> Even tho he only had one lung, he was a Libertarian and refused the vaccine..
> I just don't get it!


I'm so sorry, that's awful.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't think there is a tastier wild game meat than Elk. Even Elk burgers are excellent.


I agree. I hunted elk for years when I lived in Washington state, missed several bulls with a bow, never got a shot with a rifle. The best I ever did was 1/2 an elk.....twice. My father-in-law drew a cow tag and shot a cow and i got 1/2. And I tracked down and found a wounded elk during archery season and went and found the archer and he gave me 1/2 to help him pack it out....


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I agree. I hunted elk for years when I lived in Washington state, missed several bulls with a bow, never got a shot with a rifle. The best I ever did was 1/2 an elk.....twice. My father-in-law drew a cow tag and shot a cow and i got 1/2. And I tracked down and found a wounded elk during archery season and went and found the archer and he gave me 1/2 to help him pack it out....


I never had the $$$/chance to hunt them. My 7mm Mag is a little small for them also.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I never had the $$$/chance to hunt them. My 7mm Mag is a little small for them also.


Not too small there are lots of elk taken with the 7mm Mag. I hunted with a 30/06 and my father-in-law used a 270 to fill his tag.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

I guess not, these were recommended.








Buy Trophy Bonded Tip for USD 65.99 | Federal Ammunition


Shopping for the Trophy Bonded Tip - Learn more about the latest Trophy Bonded Tip and other hunting or shooting gear at Federal Ammunition.




www.federalpremium.com


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess not, these were recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Currently Unavailable".....ammo is hard to find right now


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 30, 2021)

Elk backstrap, heart steaks, liver onion mushroom. I snuck up on a beded down 5x5 or bigger bull elk in thick forest in the madison mt range. Hah i was more than close enough for the 12 ga slug I was carrying when we made eye contact. I was on bear duty w/ no tag. When i told neighbor i was with said if i ever get a chance like that again take the shot. Day 3 of hunting but i hadnt been told that yet. 1500$ or so For out of state tag?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)

I've never had elk. Would definitely try it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Elk backstrap, heart steaks, liver onion mushroom. I snuck up on a beded down 5x5 or bigger bull elk in thick forest in the madison mt range. Hah i was more than close enough for the 12 ga slug I was carrying when we made eye contact. I was on bear duty w/ no tag. When i told neighbor i was with said if i ever get a chance like that again take the shot. Day 3 of hunting but i hadnt been told that yet. 1500$ or so For out of state tag?


If you guys want to hunt elk you can buy over-the-counter non-resident elk tags in Washington state for about $800. I know a few places we used to regularly see elk. There's a huge herd on the east side of the Cascades in center of the state in more open timber but they are heavily hunted. I've seen some monster Roosevelt elk bulls in the thick rainforests on the west side of the cascades.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> If you guys want to hunt elk you can buy over-the-counter non-resident elk tags in Washington state for about $800. I know a few places we used to regularly see elk. There's a huge herd on the east side of the Cascades in center of the state in more open timber but they are heavily hunted. I've seen some monster Roosevelt elk bulls in the thick rainforests on the west side of the cascades.


Unfortunately my hunting days are over, just can't walk that far anymore. I'll probably sell the 7mm this fall and turn it into a handgun. The 12 ga can stay. I'll just pull the plug and use it for home protection.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Unfortunately my hunting days are over, just can't walk that far anymore. I'll probably sell the 7mm this fall and turn it into a handgun. The 12 ga can stay. I'll just pull the plug and use it for home protection.


I traded my 06 for a remington 870 pump with pistol grip stock....


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I traded my 06 for a remington 870 pump with pistol grip stock....
> View attachment 4954885
> View attachment 4954886


I have a model 6000 autoloader. Might be able to find a short barrel for it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a model 6000 autoloader. Might be able to find a short barrel for it.


I still have a .50cal Hawken muzzle loader that would be sure to put down an elk...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I still have a .50cal Hawken muzzle loader that would be sure to put down an elk...


I just picked up a new CVA .50 Accura that has a bugara bbl - with the scope it is wicked accurate using powerbelt bullets (395 gr) out to 200+ yds.
Plenty of range in the timber I hunt now.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just picked up a new CVA .50 Accura that has a bugara bbl - with the scope it is wicked accurate using powerbelt bullets (395 gr) out to 200+ yds.
> Plenty of range in the timber I hunt now.


awesome that will do the job....i have at TC Renegade and i added the pep sight...


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> awesome that will do the job....i have at TC Renegade and i added the pep sight...
> View attachment 4954920


I have the Hunter version of that rifle, no set trigger..
Never tried Elk with it, but it sure brought home a lot of Deer..
My peep is much lower tho, can't really see that far around here.
I live in that Rainforest with the monster Roosevelt Elk..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> I have the Hunter version of that rifle, no set trigger..
> Never tried Elk with it, but it sure brought home a lot of Deer..
> My peep is much lower tho, can't really see that far around here.
> I live in that Rainforest with the monster Roosevelt Elk..


sweet...that's not my rifle my sight is much lower too...the biggest elk i've ever seen was shot just outside the boundary of Mt Rainier National Park..


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> sweet...that's not my rifle my sight is much lower too...the biggest elk i've ever seen was shot just outside the boundary of Mt Rainier National Park..


I live a couple miles from Olympic National Park still some monsters around but they get a lot of pressure from the city folk.. And most of the timberland is leased for private use.. Pay to play!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> sweet...that's not my rifle my sight is much lower too...the biggest elk i've ever seen was shot just outside the boundary of Mt Rainier National Park..


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

I have my 8mm Turkish Mauser also, I'd hate to pack that around for an extended time, it is freakin heavy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have my 8mm Turkish Mauser also, I'd hate to pack that around for an extended time, it is freakin heavy.


Try pack-in Sheep hunting.
Ounces count!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4955179


My foster son's Nevada archery bull from a few years ago.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> I have the Hunter version of that rifle, no set trigger..
> Never tried Elk with it, but it sure brought home a lot of Deer..
> My peep is much lower tho, can't really see that far around here.
> I live in that Rainforest with the monster Roosevelt Elk..


here's my 50cal muzzy.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

I went modern inline as I can shoot much more precisely (with these old eyes) using optics.
.50 using the 295 Gr copper plated slugs over 150 grains of pellets & a 209 shotshell primer.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I went modern inline as I can shoot much more precisely (with these old eyes) using optics.
> .50 using the 295 Gr copper plated slugs over 150 grains of pellets & a 209 shotshell primer.View attachment 4955322View attachment 4955323View attachment 4955324


That's sweet!.....I would add a scope to mine but optics aren't legal for hunting in Cali....besides I still think I'm Jeremiah Johnson lol
edit I could use it during regular rifle season


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

I can use this during both muzzle loader and modern gun seasons.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can use this during both muzzle loader and modern gun seasons.


yeah i know some states allow optics for muzzle season....not Cali. I don't believe I have ever shot at a deer at over 150yds anyway......


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

Meanwhile in Florida.......
*DeSantis signs order withholding state funds from schools with mask mandates*








DeSantis signs order withholding state funds from schools with mask mandates


Gov. Ron DeSantis signed an executive order Friday that effectively bans school systems from establishing mask mandates in response to rising COVID-19 cases.




www.wfla.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4955179





doublejj said:


> yeah i know some states allow optics for muzzle season....not Cali. I don't believe I have ever shot at a deer at over 150yds anyway......





raratt said:


> I have my 8mm Turkish Mauser also, I'd hate to pack that around for an extended time, it is freakin heavy.





HydoDan said:


> I live a couple miles from Olympic National Park still some monsters around but they get a lot of pressure from the city folk.. And most of the timberland is leased for private use.. Pay to play!


I just got it. All ya'all are subliminally saying it's time we start hunting the death cult, right?

Stop beating about the bush then and just say it!!


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 31, 2021)

My youngest son and I have been on my wife‘s ass about getting vaccinated. This past Tuesday she finally got the first shot of Pfizer. She was scared due to being allergic to two pages of shit…all finds of shit but after talking to her doctor about it, she came to the conclusion that she was ok to get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> My youngest son and I have been on my wife‘s ass about getting vaccinated. This past Tuesday she finally got the first shot of Pfizer. She was scared due to being allergic to two pages of shit…all finds of shit but after talking to her doctor about, she came to the conclusion that she was ok to get it.


Thank god (make sure she always has an epi pen or two with her at all times)


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god (make sure she always has an epi pen or two with her at all times)


Thanks c2g.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just got it. All ya'all are subliminally saying it's time we start hunting the death cult, right?
> View attachment 4955410
> Stop beating about the bush then and just say it!!


We put our trust in Darwin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> We put our trust in Darwin.


Does he make rifles too?


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Does he make rifles too?


No, however sometimes they are used to prove his theory.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2021)

There is a club





__





Darwin Rifle Club


The Darwin Rifle Club, home of Full-bore target shooting in the Top-End of Australia




www.darwinrifleclub.org.au


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There is a club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There is a club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hold this target for me would ya?"
(Guy walks to the end of the range.)
"Hold my beer, watch this!"


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just got it. All ya'all are subliminally saying it's time we start hunting the death cult, right?
> View attachment 4955410
> Stop beating about the bush then and just say it!!


So you figured it out... Muzzle loader is code for AR15 with high capacity mag and a bump stock..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> So you figured it out... Muzzle loader is code for AR15 with high capacity mag and a bump stock..


Bump stock is only for if you don't care what gets hit.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

N95 and KN95 masks, currently there are tons of fakes out there. I just ordered disposable KN's from Amazon. They had over 12,000 positive reviews so I figured they were ok. I fit tested them and they failed.

To fit test your masks you seal them around your face at the metal nose bar. If you can't form that or get them sealed to your face they will not work. After you get them sealed spray a bit of a scent agent like Glade Air Freshener. If you can smell it it's not working. 

So today I'm sending back a box of masks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> N95 and KN95 masks, currently there are tons of fakes out there. I just ordered disposable KN's from Amazon. They had over 12,000 positive reviews so I figured they were ok. I fit tested them and they failed.
> 
> To fit test your masks you seal them around your face at the metal nose bar. If you can't form that or get them sealed to your face they will not work. After you get them sealed spray a bit of a scent agent like Glade Air Freshener. If you can smell it it's not working.
> 
> So today I'm sending back a box of masks.


In the military they tested our mask fit with CS gas.
It Sucked!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In the military they tested our mask fit with CS gas.
> It Sucked!


Should have used nitrous oxide, at least have some fun!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

After you learned to trust your mask they made us take em off & recite stupid stuff to make sure you got a good dose.
~ Pro Tip ~ DO NOT touch your face or eyes!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In the military they tested our mask fit with CS gas.
> It Sucked!


But I bet you guys were extra careful about face sealing, eh?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After you learned to trust your mask they made us take em off & recite stupid stuff to make sure you got a good dose.
> ~ Pro Tip ~ DO NOT touch your face or eyes!


In medicine they didn't do that to us. The threat of death and maiming we saw visually was usually enough incentive to wear it properly.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After you learned to trust your mask they made us take em off & recite stupid stuff to make sure you got a good dose.
> ~ Pro Tip ~ DO NOT touch your face or eyes!


I almost forgot what a fan I was when hub had to do the CS run in the Academy. It was a howler. He came home and was telling me all about the importance of wearing your mask just right. It was very hard to keep a straight face.


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 6, 2021)

covid is growing fast here.

i put my gym on hold,

no eating out. no nowhere.

on sundays we have family dinners...on hold,

and speaking of cs....here is my issue for riot control


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

https://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04517396


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

Pentagon to require COVID-19 vaccine for all US troops beginning Sept. 15


Members of the U.S. military will be required to get the COVID-19 vaccine starting Sept. 15, a deadline that could move up if vaccines get final OK from FDA



www.theleafchronicle.com





About time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pentagon to require COVID-19 vaccine for all US troops beginning Sept. 15
> 
> 
> Members of the U.S. military will be required to get the COVID-19 vaccine starting Sept. 15, a deadline that could move up if vaccines get final OK from FDA
> ...


I can't recall ever being asked if I wanted a shot while AD - just stand in line & drop em.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can't recall ever being asked if I wanted a shot while AD - just stand in line & drop em.


Yep


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2021)

The world is nowhere near the end of the Covid pandemic, says famed epidemiologist Larry Brilliant


The delta variant of Covid-19 is extremely contagious, noted epidemiologist Larry Brilliant. Relatively few worldwide have gotten the coronavirus vaccine.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

The old air injector that would cut your skin if you or the tech moved. Herding the cattle through during basic.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> The old air injector that would cut your skin if you or the tech moved. Herding the cattle through during basic.


In line in your skivvies hearing "Nuts to butt's boys, keep it movin"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Unfortunately my hunting days are over, just can't walk that far anymore. I'll probably sell the 7mm this fall and turn it into a handgun. The 12 ga can stay. I'll just pull the plug and use it for home protection.


What handgun are you considering?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In line in your skivvies hearing "Nuts to butt's boys, keep it movin"


you sure you weren't in a porn movie?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you sure you weren't in a porn movie?


I’d get that movie


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> The old air injector that would cut your skin if you or the tech moved. Herding the cattle through during basic.


"Do not tense up and flinch"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> "Do not tense up and flinch"


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What handgun are you considering?


Something in a 9mm or 40 cal. I'll have to see what feels comfortable in my hand. I like one with a positive safety also, not the handle type.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Something in a 9mm or 40 cal. I'll have to see what feels comfortable in my hand. I like one with a positive safety also, not the handle type.


I think it is a shame the newish Sig P-210 isn’t CA legal.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In line in your skivvies hearing "Nuts to butt's boys, keep it movin"


"Quit that grin'in and drop that linen"....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> "Quit that grin'in and drop that linen"....


Porn, definitely porn.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Something in a 9mm or 40 cal. I'll have to see what feels comfortable in my hand. I like one with a positive safety also, not the handle type.


Hard to beat a basic revolver.....no safety required


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you sure you weren't in a porn movie?


Well, there were injections happening, just not the "happy ending" kind.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Hard to beat a basic revolver.....no safety required


One of my favorite's is this girl, a S & W 696 "no dash" first edition with hogue grips.
Stainless, 5 rounds of .44 Special & it's accurate as hell!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my favorite's is this girl, a S & W 696 "no dash" first edition with hogue grips.
> Stainless, 5 rounds of .44 Special & it's accurate as hell!
> 
> View attachment 4961605


sweet....my 'purse' gun is a smith model60 'dick' special stainless.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my favorite's is this girl, a S & W 696 "no dash" first edition with hogue grips.
> Stainless, 5 rounds of .44 Special & it's accurate as hell!
> 
> View attachment 4961605


Nice stocks on that! A .44S plus P is very versatile.
I have its “little brother”


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

For bear country, the Mountain Gun .44


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> For bear country, the Mountain Gun .44
> 
> View attachment 4961664


And this one's marginal for "real" bears.


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nice stocks on that! A .44S plus P is very versatile.
> I have its “little brother”
> 
> View attachment 4961618


When my ex stole the .357 I went and bought a Taurus PT99 9mm.







Figured I could likely doge 6 rounds and return with 15 of my own.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And this one's marginal for "real" bears.


If I were actively gunning for bear, I’d either take my .45-70 Contenderizer or the .500L.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> doge 6 rounds


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If I were actively gunning for bear, I’d either take my .45-70 Contenderizer or the .500L.


It was not a hunting pistol, she was for riding the 4 wheeler on trails used frequently by the big boys & girls.
Absolutely "flat on your back" last resort & the DA was a huge plus.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It was not a hunting pistol, she was for riding the 4 wheeler on trails used frequently by the big boys & girls.
> Absolutely "flat on your back" last resort & the DA was a huge plus.


From that position I’d aim for the roof of the mouth.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> From that position I’d aim for the roof of the mouth.


I was reloading 440 G H/C F/N G/C @ max velocity.
I figured it would get me a "through and through" even if it had to break big bones to get there.

Not sure what I need it for now - when does Tyrannosaurus season open anyway?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was reloading 440 G H/C F/N G/C @ max velocity.
> I figured it would get me a "through and through" even if it had to break big bones to get there.
> 
> Not sure what I need it for now - when does Tyrannosaurus season open anyway?


I remember 34 years ago reading in GunnDigest that Holland and Holland made a .700 double called the Saurian. It was cool in the same way a Hummer with nitrous is.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I remember 34 years ago reading in GunnDigest that Holland and Holland made a .700 double called the Saurian. It was cool in the same way a Hummer with nitrous is.


Something like that would have made the odds more even in Jurassic Park.
Edit: Love the name!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Something like that would have made the odds more even in Jurassic Park.
> Edit: Love the name!


I remember a day at the range where this guy was shooting a .475 Nitro Express double. That gun reared back like he was taking a hard-swung baseball bat to the shoulder. I’m ok with heavy recoil in handguns, but my .270 was past my limit for long arms.
I have always wanted a side-by-side double rifle. But they tend to be chambered for dangerous game.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

I've got one of these babies I picked up 20 years ago.
.58 but with safari flip up rear sight & dub bbl.
Never shot anything with it - was hoping to take a buffalo the right way.
It still might happen.









Pedersoli Kodiak Express MK VI Muzzleloading Double Rifle 58 Cal


In the 19th century the muzzle loading double barrel rifle was the gun for hunting in the wide African and India’s regions. With this Kodiak...




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got one of these babies I picked up 20 years ago.
> .58 but with safari flip up rear sight & dub bbl.
> Never shot anything with it - was hoping to take a buffalo the right way.
> It still might happen.
> ...


Nice looking gun.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 9, 2021)

Well we are in our sixth lockdown or is it seventh. Good news is they are releasing AstraZeneca to under 39 year olds, mainly because that’s all they have left. Bad news the astra jab has killed a few people from blood clots. But I’m going to get it anyways fuck it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got one of these babies I picked up 20 years ago.
> .58 but with safari flip up rear sight & dub bbl.
> Never shot anything with it - was hoping to take a buffalo the right way.
> It still might happen.
> ...


So tempted


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So tempted



Well, I'd rather not dump 35 - 40K on a gun I can't afford to shoot nor have any real reason to use.
The black powder version was/is a much cheaper alternative and still a hoot to touch off.

Twice.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, I'd rather not dump 35 - 40K on a gun I can't afford to shoot nor have any real reason to use.
> The black powder version was/is a much cheaper alternative and still a hoot to touch off.
> 
> Twice.


Yeah with rounds at $10 even handloaded because bullets


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Hummer with nitrous


Dental tech?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Dental tech?


This is damn cool


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This is damn cool
> 
> View attachment 4961788


Wow!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Well we are in our sixth lockdown or is it seventh. Good news is they are releasing AstraZeneca to under 39 year olds, mainly because that’s all they have left. Bad news the astra jab has killed a few people from blood clots. But I’m going to get it anyways fuck it.


You're too mean to kill, but your wife otoh.

Seriously before getting the vaccine get a CBC and see if you have Thrombocytopenia. Almost all deaths were in people with low platelets (Thrombocytopenia) speak with your doctor.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're too mean to kill, but your wife otoh.
> 
> Seriously before getting the vaccine get a CBC and see if you have Thrombocytopenia. Almost all deaths were in people with low platelets (Thrombocytopenia).


She is an anti vaccer, can’t convince her other wise


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> She is an anti vaccer, can’t convince her other wise


I'm sorry, you go get a CBC and when your platelets return normal you get that jab NOW. Your kids need you.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2021)

Anti-Vaxxers Tried to Storm the BBC. They Got the Wrong Building.


Anti-vaccine passport protesters tried to gain access to a building that the BBC left in 2013, and now mainly houses luxury flats and light entertainment TV studios.




www.vice.com





It's just hard to imagine they could not comprehend something and ended up at the wrong building.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Anti-Vaxxers Tried to Storm the BBC. They Got the Wrong Building.
> 
> 
> Anti-vaccine passport protesters tried to gain access to a building that the BBC left in 2013, and now mainly houses luxury flats and light entertainment TV studios.
> ...


Well if they keep it up we should be free of them in a year or so. Unfortunately for us it means we are going to be in respirators for a very long time.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well if they keep it up we should be free of them in a year or so. Unfortunately for us it means we are going to be in respirators for a very long time.


School years about to start too. Do we need to punch toddlers that come within 6 feet?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> School years about to start too. Do we need to punch toddlers that come within 6 feet?


It's not like they'll punch themselves! So maybe?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

Need is a strong word.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's not like they'll punch themselves! So maybe?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need is a strong word.
> 
> View attachment 4962083


Whys he naked?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Whys he naked?


All his sculptures are naked. He did that so they would remain timeless. 





__





Gustav Vigeland - 17 artworks - Art Renewal Center







www.artrenewal.org


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Whys he naked?


Those are denim-eating piranha babies


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

Napa doctor arrested for selling fake COVID-19 vaccines, immunization cards, DOJ says


Juli A. Mazi allegedly sold immunization pellets that she said contained COVID-19 and told the victims the vaccine would create an antibody reaction in the immune system, according to the Department of Justice.




abc7news.com





My question is how fucked up are the stats on vaccine breakthrough cases if the people with a 'breakthrough' case aren't actually vaccinated?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

Go Quebec!

No non essential services for unvaccinated people in the province starting Sept 1st. Kids under 12 will be exempt. 



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/quebec-vaccine-passport-1.6136031


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Napa doctor arrested for selling fake COVID-19 vaccines, immunization cards, DOJ says
> 
> 
> Juli A. Mazi allegedly sold immunization pellets that she said contained COVID-19 and told the victims the vaccine would create an antibody reaction in the immune system, according to the Department of Justice.
> ...


The good Dr should be hung, at dawn


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fearmongering is cheaper when the barrier is lowered. The Zuckerverse allows idle broke low-energy wingnuts a world stage.


Not entirely true.

FB imposes corporate censorship.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> FB imposes corporate censorship.


I find myself fluttering beam-limned through the eternal sunshine of the indifferent mind.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2021)

Smokeymon said:


> You are not a doctor or virologist. You pushing these people to get a deadly vaccine you should go on the list of those who will go down for crimes against humanity.


You seem to think you know much about C2G; whose sock are you broken little fella?


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2021)

Smokeymon said:


> They dont know. They are the ones doing the censoring. They act like they are elite thinkers. Its pathetic act to show in this type of forum of pot heads


@curious2garden gave sound advice.

Your banter is better suited for Politics.






Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Okay people. I'll share my personal BS with you. Hope it starts a seed or more. 

I received my initial blood work up and lab results from my initial hospitalization. I have antigens or anti bodies for Covid in my blood. I was infected in March of 2020 to my best knowledge. And yes the counts were very low. Amazing I still have them unless re-exposed. Yet I have blood clot issues. Leading to major surgery and and almost dying. And wake up tough guys. Blocked arteries caused IMPOTANCE, erectile dysfunction. As well as other cognitive and physical issues. 

GET VACCINATED. WEAR MASKS AND RESPECT PERSONAL SPACE. 

And kids without masks in schools is felony child abuse, neglect and endangerment in my book. As well as the vaccines. Must have all other shots to go to school? 

@curious2garden is right. Leave the politics out. Focus on common health and well being.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

Smokeymon said:


> Only took a few minutes to browse this thread pal. I see a complete narcissist at work here trying to control the masses. Sad you all trust this person even though they are giving you misinformation.
> Pulls up a court case about a doctor...because you know doctors have these often. Not even related. Smh.


The only way to see narcissism in what she wrote is if you are utterly unable to see outside your own narcissistic viewpoint. Your perception is the problem.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2021)

Smokeymon said:


> Only took a few minutes to browse this thread pal. I see a complete narcissist at work here trying to control the masses. Sad you all trust this person even though they are giving you misinformation.
> Pulls up a court case about a doctor...because you know doctors have these often. Not even related. Smh.


Other than you claiming it's all false, where is your reliable proof. Sticking your fingers in your ears and yelling insults doesn't convince mature adults


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Other than you claiming it's all false, where is your reliable proof. Sticking your fingers in your ears and yelling insults doesn't convince mature adults


Let the 1 hour old newb rant. I'm bored and "The Art of War" states "know your enemy". World is delusional.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2021)

God damn it I wanted a fight


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> God damn it I wanted a fight


and just like that Pokémon was gone. It will be back, they always come back.


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2021)

Smokeymon said:


> Narcissist do that...they pick a person apart without hearing them out on an opposing view. Then claim you have an illness. It's called gaslighting


Are you prepared to debate on these matters?

Not emotionally hate filled purpose. Knowledgeable thought provoking debate?

Stoneres? Maybe. Not all who consume cannabis have the same opinions.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> God damn it I wanted a fight


God damn it I wanted to throw popcorn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth you might be missing a period


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> God damn it I wanted to throw popcorn


I was hoping for lasers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

You guys arguing with yourselves?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> I was hoping for lasers.


Popcorn-exciting laser sharks.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys arguing with yourselves?


The voices are voting, stand by


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

raratt said:


>


why I have no facebook


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The voices are voting, stand by


When they find me, They ask tough questions.

Same as it ever was.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> When they find me, They ask tough questions.
> 
> Same as it ever was.


My wife hates that song, so I have to play it every once in awhile.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth you might be missing a period


One Sec, lemme check.

Nope, everybody's here - period.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One Sec, lemme check.
> 
> Nope, everybody's here - period.


Bet you sniffed yer fingers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Bet you sniffed yer fingers


Why the past tense?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Why the past tense?


Ahh the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Why the past tense?


So currently itching nasal passage by means of digital stimulation?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2021)

I don't know of another way sans Covid test.


----------



## RobertsonAudrey (Aug 12, 2021)

I have nothing against vaccines. I'm not a fan of conspiracy theories and all that, but I just don't want to let something into my body that hasn't been tested on people. I mean, we don't know the consequences of a long-term presence of the vaccine in a person's body. I always keep a social distance and wear a mask, so don't think that I'm some kind of moral freak. I'm just worried about my health. You don't eat everything you can, do you?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

RobertsonAudrey said:


> I have nothing against vaccines. I'm not a fan of conspiracy theories and all that, but I just don't want to let something into my body that hasn't been tested on people. I mean, we don't know the consequences of a long-term presence of the vaccine in a person's body. I always keep a social distance and wear a mask, so don't think that I'm some kind of moral freak. I'm just worried about my health. You don't eat everything you can, do you?


The vaccines (plural) have had massive testing. We roll out a new trivalent and quadrivalent flu vaccine every year for decades now and few have been harmed. Vaccines don't require decades of testing. But any vaccine will hurt a very small number in the population but nothing no the scale of the disease they are preventing.

Plus with the hundreds of millions over the world vaccinated with them now, we've seen all the negative effects possible and there are few compared to the risk of a coagulopathy like Covid.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 12, 2021)

RobertsonAudrey said:


> I have nothing against vaccines. I'm not a fan of conspiracy theories and all that, but I just don't want to let something into my body that hasn't been tested on people. I mean, we don't know the consequences of a long-term presence of the vaccine in a person's body. I always keep a social distance and wear a mask, so don't think that I'm some kind of moral freak. I'm just worried about my health. You don't eat everything you can, do you?


Hi jake


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Hi jake


You think? I think Pokémon was his sock from yesterday. It's flattering he likes us so much he would overcome any obstacle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2021)

Will unvaxxed women still want to get pregnant ?


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 13, 2021)

My dumbass dad and his dumb ass wife didn’t get vaccinated.

I asked him every day if he’s gotten it yet.

Guess what? He told me yesterday that they had it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2021)

This is interesting, I'm a bit surprised








The most vaccine-hesitant group of all? PhDs


There has been much debate over how to get the unvaccinated to get their jabs — shame them, bribe them, persuade them, or treat them as victims of mis- and disinformation campaigns — but who, exactly, are these people? Most of the coverage would have you believe that the surge in cases is...




unherd.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> This is interesting, I'm a bit surprised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does amaze me. It would be interesting if they did a comparison of doctorates whose theses used the words “isotherm” vs “phallocentric”.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2021)

Thats a fascinating chart!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> This is interesting, I'm a bit surprised
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


> That does amaze me. It would be interesting if they did a comparison of doctorates whose theses used the words “isotherm” vs “phallocentric”.


It is moments like this I thank god my terminal degree is not a Ph.D.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 16, 2021)

Getting the jab tomorrow


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

If you've had the J&J vaccine now is the time to start thinking about a booster. If you had an mRNA you're fine unless you're immunocompromised. Now would be the time to lay in some N95 disposable masks or invest in a very nice reusable respirator so you can look hot like @Brettman and @ct26turbo or @420God and maybe @neosapien or even me.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2021)

I had to take oxygen tanks and an oxygen generator to my father last night to keep them out of the hospital. 

My stepmom was sleeping and he didn’t look too good. Pray for them if you’re so inclined.

This is happening in the USA. Florida, wtg deathsantis. You pos can’t even admit to receiving ventilators from the feds. How does one think they can hide these things?

We didn’t get close and wore masks outside showing him how the stuff worked.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had to take oxygen tanks and an oxygen generator to my father last night to keep them out of the hospital.
> 
> My stepmom was sleeping and he didn’t look too good. Pray for them if you’re so inclined.
> 
> ...


I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll be thinking of you guys.


Thanks little brother


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had to take oxygen tanks and an oxygen generator to my father last night to keep them out of the hospital.
> 
> My stepmom was sleeping and he didn’t look too good. Pray for them if you’re so inclined.
> 
> ...


So sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> I had to take oxygen tanks and an oxygen generator to my father last night to keep them out of the hospital.
> 
> My stepmom was sleeping and he didn’t look too good. Pray for them if you’re so inclined.
> 
> ...


Insane. Sorry, hang in there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)

New Zealand goes into lockdown today for three days. 

Over one case


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> New Zealand goes into lockdown today for three days.
> 
> Over one case


I want to hear a song about it, I miss these guys...


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> New Zealand goes into lockdown today for three days.
> 
> Over one case


we went into a lockdown after 6 cases, this one was 11 I think?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> we went into a lockdown after 6 cases, this one was 11 I think?


If only we had been that aggressive, good for your government.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> we went into a lockdown after 6 cases, this one was 11 I think?


Ah they were saying one case on the news yesterday. Any future lockdowns here should only be unvaccinated spreadnecks, the rest of us wanna get back to our lives.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ah they were saying one case on the news yesterday. Any future lockdowns here should only be unvaccinated spreadnecks, the rest of us wanna get back to our lives.


Not exactly








SARS-CoV-2 Lambda variant exhibits higher infectivity and immune resistance


SARS-CoV-2 Lambda, a new variant of interest, is now spreading in some South American countries; however, its virological features and evolutionary trait remain unknown. Here we reveal that the spike protein of the Lambda variant is more infectious and it is attributed to the T76I and L452Q...




www.biorxiv.org





The takeaway is our vaccines aren't working on this variant, now to see if it can out compete Delta in the herd. We really need to offer updated vaccines designed for lambda. We have the ability to do this and we need to get our asses moving.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> unvaccinated spreadnecks


HAHA!!! I'm going to start calling all the people this

Thanks for making my morning. Was a good accidental click


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think a third shot will have any effect? They started offering them to people with compromised immune systems here.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think a third shot will have any effect? They started offering them to people with compromised immune systems here.


Sounds like everyone will be asked to take a third dose. When will it end?


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if the variant was caused by the first super heavily tested vaccine? You know infecting unvaccinated people with their man-made vaccine.

And then a variant was born. So the suggestion is to make another variant


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sounds like everyone will be asked to take a third dose. When will it end?


It will never end because the variants are mutations from the original. Caused by man

Just a theory. Sounds like they let some pollen chuckers make the vaccine


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 18, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sounds like everyone will be asked to take a third dose. When will it end?


Outside our city we can't even get people to go back to wearing masks indoors. People are so freaking dumb.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sounds like everyone will be asked to take a third dose. When will it end?


I'm okay with that. We take a flu shot annually. My sympathy for the unvaccinated who have access to the vaccine is all but gone.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm okay with that. We take a flu shot annually. My sympathy for the unvaccinated who have access to the vaccine is all but gone.


We had a sheriff send a letter to our governor saying from now on his county is going to make up their own rules on covid from now on. Wtf?


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm okay with that. We take a flu shot annually. My sympathy for the unvaccinated who have access to the vaccine is all but gone.


SPREADNECKS !! 

tbh I never stop wearing a mask. I don't trust other people with a 10 foot pole

And it is fairly helpful anyways






Edit* and if you saw me in the other thread.. The girl who wanted me to get the poke ended up being a government spy.
It's all good I didn't have enough money for a date anyways. Still feel duped into getting the poke


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> SPREADNECKS !!
> 
> tbh I never stop wearing a mask. I don't trust other people with a 10 foot pole
> 
> And it is fairly helpful anyways


You still have to wear a mask indoors everywhere here. Starting in October you're going to have to show proof of vaccination if you want to fly anywhere in Canada. MLSE properties will require proof, so no concerts, Leafs, Argos or Toronto FC games for unvaccinated people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Edit* and if you saw me in the other thread.. The girl who wanted me to get the poke ended up being a government spy.
> It's all good I didn't have enough money for a date anyways. Still feel duped into getting the poke


Have to borrow one of @BudmanTX's gifs for this.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You still have to wear a mask indoors everywhere here. Starting in October you're going to have to show proof of vaccination if you want to fly anywhere in Canada. MLSE properties will require proof, so no concerts, Leafs, Argos or Toronto FC games for unvaccinated people.


Someplaces here require some don't. It's a pain in the ass and some fucking people will literally cry about having to put a mask on. Like it jeopordizes their freedom or something. If anything it's more freedom to cover your face. (could go both ways)

I was at this place and some dude was talking about making FAKE CARDS... The cards aren't a thing at all but..

I was like bro.. Ya'll have to be the dumbest people ever.
That's some other shit


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have to borrow one of @BudmanTX's gifs for this.





Alter Jean said:


> Was skeptikal about getting the shot. But then the girl I have a crush on said she will date if I get the poke.
> 
> I think she was sent by the govt. Now I cannot decide what to do.


* all for humor fyi *


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> * all for humor fyi *


Ah I don't go anywhere near the politics section on this site.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ah I don't go anywhere near the politics section on this site.


That's the one and only time I toe tested the water.. Thought a joke would be the way to go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> That's the one and only time I toe tested the water.. Thought a joke would be the way to go


I have a couple in there, but I think it was a thread moved from T&T.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think a third shot will have any effect? They started offering them to people with compromised immune systems here.


Not against Lambda, but increasing sensitivity in the alpha variant vaccinated will help some with Delta. It certainly will help the immunocompromised that don't readily produce antibodies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Not against Lambda, but increasing sensitivity in the alpha variant vaccinated will help some with Delta. It certainly will help the immunocompromised that don't readily produce antibodies.


bummer


----------



## neosapien (Aug 18, 2021)

Just got my 2nd shot. Can't even feel the RFID chip!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> It will never end because the variants are mutations from the original. Caused by man
> 
> Just a theory. Sounds like they let some pollen chuckers make the vaccine


That last sentence sounds like a payload.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That last sentence sounds like a payload.


Was a joke. Pollen chuckers test their plants more than we tested the vaccine I stuck in meh.

Honest I respect pollen chuckers. I'm a Pollen Chucker. The game been flip flopped lately.

I wonder what the scientists felt like when they rolled out the vax. Like they were confident enough.
Or was one of them like nahh.. I seen a hermie in there but the majority group said hush .
Now there is a mutation.. I mean Variant

The whole thing is quite the topic.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Was a joke. *Pollen chuckers test their plants more than we tested the vaccine I stuck in meh.*
> 
> Honest I respect pollen chuckers. I'm a Pollen Chucker. The game been flip flopped lately.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Was a joke. Pollen chuckers test their plants more than we tested the vaccine I stuck in meh.
> 
> Honest I respect pollen chuckers. I'm a Pollen Chucker. The game been flip flopped lately.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and you surely applied yourself to making the vaccine sound like a bad thing. What about the vaccine is bad?


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah, and you surely applied yourself to making the vaccine sound like a bad thing. What about the vaccine is bad?


The fact that people _absolutely _had to get one to earn some basic freedoms back. Other than that not much.
And that's because I just don't like to listen. Quarantine was ok.

Someone posted a pic about cannabis needing more research but the vax being ok and I related to a small degree, is all.

In my head I was like... That's a good fckn point. But yeh I don't care either way it goes


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> The fact that people _absolutely _had to get one to earn some basic freedoms back. Other than that not much.
> And that's because I just don't like to listen. Quarantine was ok.
> 
> Someone posted a pic about cannabis needing more research but the vax being ok and I related to a small degree, is all.


Oh.
Ok.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh.
> Ok.


Great chat, bud

Hope you had a happy wonderful Variant free Wednesday


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2021)

That went no where


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That went no where


That is really the best we could hope for.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 19, 2021)

Work is a little scary right now. People getting it. One of my buddies ended in the hospital on oxygen. He was scared. Fortunately for him, he's back home. His oxygen level is still below 90. So he's a work in progress. Another was out for a few weeks with it, and he's vaccinated. He came back to work the other day. 

Scary times, vaccinated or not. Still, glad I got my jabs. I'll get the booster if needed. 

Stay safe 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Work is a little scary right now. People getting it. One of my buddies ended in the hospital on oxygen. He was scared. Fortunately for him, he's back home. His oxygen level is still below 90. So he's a work in progress. Another was out for a few weeks with it, and he's vaccinated. He came back to work the other day.
> 
> Scary times, vaccinated or not. Still, glad I got my jabs. I'll get the booster if needed.
> 
> ...


Yeah effectivity is about 40-50% for the vaccinated against Delta and completely ineffective for Lambda. My booster will be in December and hubs will be in October. I'm wanting to boost with Moderna's product since their targeting is a little different. Luckily even if you get the Delta variant the vaccine is still highly effective in keeping you from dying from it. I'm all about not dying


----------



## neosapien (Aug 20, 2021)

I made this tehehehe.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Was a joke. Pollen chuckers test their plants more than we tested the vaccine I stuck in meh.
> 
> Honest I respect pollen chuckers. I'm a Pollen Chucker. The game been flip flopped lately.
> 
> ...











The F.D.A. is aiming to give full approval to Pfizer’s Covid vaccine on Monday. (Published 2021)


Federal regulators are winding down the process of licensing Pfizer’s two-dose coronavirus vaccine, setting up an approval possibly by Monday and potentially kicking off a wave of new mandates.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The F.D.A. is aiming to give full approval to Pfizer’s Covid vaccine on Monday. (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Federal regulators are winding down the process of licensing Pfizer’s two-dose coronavirus vaccine, setting up an approval possibly by Monday and potentially kicking off a wave of new mandates.
> ...


The FDA is great. Thanks for the link


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2021)

I've noticed that the anti vaxers and anti maskers are typically full of rage to the point of violence.
WTF is up with that?

Don't want it = don't take/wear it & move on.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've noticed that the anti vaxers and anti maskers are typically full of rage to the point of violence.
> WTF is up with that?
> 
> Don't want it = don't take/wear it & move on.


They are going to be even more enraged when the government forces some many of them to get vaccinated. Now they need to get it or a version approved for kids and make that mandatory , like all the other approved vaccinations.

As a vaccinated person, I'm starting to feel rage against the anti vaxers...Bigtime!! and I don't like that, but enough is enough already!!


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've noticed that the anti vaxers and anti maskers are typically full of rage to the point of violence.





manfredo said:


> As a vaccinated person, I'm starting to feel rage against the anti vaxers...Bigtime!!


Sounds planned

I got the poke but I don't give a shit what others do. I wear a mask everywhere I go even if they don't require it because I don't trust other people. And because I never understood what the big deal was with wearing a mask?

I'll still shake your hand. I'll still hug you. If we die well, fuck that sucks.

Pretty simple


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They are going to be even more enraged when the government forces some many of them to get vaccinated. Now they need to get it or a version approved for kids and make that mandatory , like all the other approved vaccinations.
> 
> As a vaccinated person, I'm starting to feel rage against the anti vaxers...Bigtime!! and I don't like that, but enough is enough already!!


Momma & I got it as soon as it was available to us & we're masked when we go out.
I wonder what would have happened if this attitude was around when the Polio vaccine came out?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Momma & I got it as soon as it was available to us & we're masked when we go out.
> I wonder what would have happened if this attitude was around when the Polio vaccine came out?


Maybe try comparing it to something like glyphosate (Round-Up), which was once dubbed to be one of the safest forms of weed control. Don't forget that people protested that early on too, and were also called kooks. Turns out that the stuff is quite terrible and causes cancer, and survivors have been awarded billions. Sad part is that it took decades to prove the dangers of glyphosate, and many died of cancer or had long term negative health effects as a result.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 20, 2021)

Does anyone remember The Oregon Trail on PC?


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 20, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> View attachment 4969327


I think that's the first video game I ever played. Oregon Trail.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 20, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I think that's the first video game I ever played. Oregon Trail.


I must have had it made in elementary christian school. We had oregon trail 3, or something barely in color. You just died of yellow fever. Start over. God damn teacher would dig her fingernails into your scalp if you goofed off. Also the nails on the chalk board.. Fuck.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 20, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> teacher would dig her fingernails into your scalp if you goofed off. Also the nails on the chalk board


Sounds pretty Christian. Good thing they didn't feed you to Lions


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 20, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Sounds pretty Christian. Good thing they didn't feed you to Lions


i survived, public after that


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/covid-monoclonal-abbott/2021/08/19/a39a0b5e-0029-11ec-a664-4f6de3e17ff0_story.html



*Monoclonal antibodies are free and effective against covid-19, but few people are getting them*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/covid-monoclonal-abbott/2021/08/19/a39a0b5e-0029-11ec-a664-4f6de3e17ff0_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Monoclonal antibodies are free and effective against covid-19, but few people are getting them*


They just opened up a clinic for monoclonal antibody treatment in my town.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They just opened up a clinic for monoclonal antibody treatment in my town.


Most any infusion center should be able to as well and many Urgent Care centers are also infusion centers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Most any infusion center should be able to as well and many Urgent Care centers are also infusion centers.


That’s good. They should . but the infusion center where I work does not. They don’t even offer our cancer patients Covid shots.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2021)

fda approved.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4971608


On the upside at least they won't have worms when they die


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> On the upside at least they won't have worms when they die


I'd like to know how people are coming up with these ideas and where they're getting the drugs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like to know how people are coming up with these ideas and where they're getting the drugs.


 Because....


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like to know how people are coming up with these ideas and where they're getting the drugs.


The internet....You would think having an phone/encyclopedia at your fingertips 24/7 would make people smarter, but it seems to have had the opposite effect. A "friend" of mine who's an anti vaxer told me she never watches the news...She gets all her info from the web. Brilliant!!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Because....
> View attachment 4971633


Unfortunately, a lot more than we previously thought!!!!

Good time to go into retail because you can sell these idiots anything!!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The internet....You would think having an phone/encyclopedia at your fingertips 24/7 would make people smarter, but it seems to have had the opposite effect. A "friend" of mine who's an anti vaxer told me she never watches the news...She gets all her info from the web. Brilliant!!


I kinda want to start my own conspiracy theory.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like to know how people are coming up with these ideas and where they're getting the drugs.


Fox News and feed stores


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fox News and feed stores


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda want to start my own conspiracy theory.


I heard if you drink Ginger Ale and give @neosapien nudes covid just simply disappears.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 24, 2021)

Another stockpiling round may be in store for grocers


Fast-spreading Delta variant of COVID-19 concerns many consumers, Inmar finds




www.supermarketnews.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Damn that's long! I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I heard if you drink Ginger Ale and give @neosapien nudes covid just simply disappears.


Any nudes?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn that's long! I haven't seen that one before.


Yeah he filmed 24 hours of people dancing to Happy. It was a fun video with some amazing performers.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any nudes?


You're a worthy opponent.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

neosapien said:


> You're a worthy contestant.


FiFy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

neosapien said:


> You're a worthy opponent.


I met some new friends on dinkyone last week. They like sharing pics


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah he filmed 24 hours of people dancing to Happy. It was a fun video with some amazing performers.


Watched it all. The guy in the gas station was really good. Weird how everyone going into the store and pumping gas just acted like nothing was going on.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Watched it all. The guy in the gas station was really good. Weird how everyone going into the store and pumping gas just acted like nothing was going on.


It takes a whole lotta weird to even get a side glance out here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It takes a whole lotta weird to even get a side glance out here.


My type of place **


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I met some new friends on dinkyone last week. They like sharing pics


Wow. You actually made me Google that. And it exceeded my expectations. What a splendid idea for a website. I wish I thought of it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

neosapien said:


> What a splendid idea for a website. I wish I thought of it.


It's not a big thing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Wow. You actually made me Google that. And it exceeded my expectations. What a splendid idea for a website. I wish I thought of it.


lol, that and incel... I'm broadening your horizons. 

I heard about that site on the radio last week. @DarkWeb dared me to sign up so I did. You have to pay to talk to people. I'm kinda glad, how would that conversation go? So um... like how small is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's not a big thing.


Literally and figuratively.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol, that and incel... I'm broadening your horizons.
> 
> I heard about that site on the radio last week. @DarkWeb dared me to sign up so I did. You have to pay to talk to people. I'm kinda glad, how would that conversation go? So um... like how small is it?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol, that and incel... I'm broadening your horizons.


You are teaching me so much more than you could ever know. Thank you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

neosapien said:


> You are teaching me so much more than you could ever know. Thank you.


Hopefully all bad stuff or I'm not doing my job.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully all bad stuff or I'm not doing my job.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


I hardly ever see Mobil's Pegasus log anymore


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

neosapien said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2021)

neosapien said:


> You're a worthy opponent.


I imagine you onscreen with your lips out of sync with the audio as you say that and strike a martial arts pose.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2021)

So my married violin gf has covid. She felt like shit for a few days, took two home covid tests and one at Walgreen's. All turned out negative. She's been giving up her gigs to other violinists, and she never does that. After 3 days of awful symptoms, including 103f fever, she went to the ER. They did their tests, and she tested positive for covid. She's at home recovering, and I hope she does so quickly. It is only her first week of the disease, and it often gets significantly worse after that. She did receive one shot of the Moderna vaccine about 45 days ago, but didn't want to go for the second shot because the side effects were too intense from the first. Crazy times...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So my married violin gf has covid. She felt like shit for a few days, took two home covid tests and one at Walgreen's. All turned out negative. She's been giving up her gigs to other violinists, and she never does that. After 3 days of awful symptoms, including 103f fever, she went to the ER. They did their tests, and she tested positive for covid. She's at home recovering, and I hope she does so quickly. It is only her first week of the disease, and it often gets significantly worse after that. She did receive one shot of the Moderna vaccine about 45 days ago, *but didn't want to go for the second shot because the side effects were too intense from the first*. Crazy times...


Have you asked her how the actual disease compares? As soon as she's 90 days out from that test you drag her to get her second in the Moderna series! Although there's always the gift basket with sheep dip and de-wormer that's very popular.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Have you asked her how the actual disease compares? As soon as she's 90 days out from that test you drag her to get her second in the Moderna series! Although there's always the gift basket with sheep dip and de-wormer that's very popular.


Yes, she did offer that the side effects of the vaccine is nothing compared to how she is feeling now. She certainly regrets her decision. One of her friends was fully vaccinated and also just tested positive for covid. I'm guessing it is the Delta. Watch your asses...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, she did offer that the side effects of the vaccine is nothing compared to how she is feeling now. She certainly regrets her decision. One of her friends was fully vaccinated and also just tested positive for covid. I'm guessing it is the Delta. Watch your asses...


Oh yes, carrying vs significant morbidity. The vaccines are working, still, but not forever


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2021)

got 1st shot yesterday, now waiting in Skynet hookup.
My mom's boyfriend also came home after about 3-month stay for covid.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

ANC said:


> got 1st shot yesterday, now waiting in Skynet hookup.
> My mom's boyfriend also came home after about 3-month stay for covid.


Let me know if the vaccine helps with reception . Congrats on your mom's guy making it out the other side. Is the vaccine becoming more available over there?


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 25, 2021)

Went to an outdoor music show recently as a friend of one of the performers. I only mention that because I wouldn't have gone otherwise, and even then I stayed out of the public areas. It was the last of a series of concerts specifically designed and marketed for social distancing: spaced out and assigned tables, scan a code on your table for alcohol and merch sales and they are brought out to you, lots of signage and messaging on the big screens, staff wearing masks. So far so good.

Almost everyone there acted like covid was last year's news. People crowded together, passing joints and pipes like it was the original Woodstock. I couldn't believe it.

Today, my city has the highest number of cases in the province for the first time since the pandemic began, passing the other major city in the province and both hospitalizations and ICU patient numbers are quickly climbing.

Obviously the concert series isn't to blame, but the cavalier attitude displayed by the concert goers certainly is.

Ah well, play stupid games.....
I'm safe back in my den, avoiding the unvaxxed and unintelligent whenever possible.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine you onscreen with your lips out of sync with the audio as you say that and strike a martial arts pose.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4972390


Nice trike.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2021)

AIRLINES
*Delta Air Lines is raising health insurance premiums for unvaccinated employees by $200 a month to cover higher Covid costs*








Delta Air Lines is raising health insurance premiums for unvaccinated employees by $200 a month to cover higher Covid costs


Delta is the latest company to issue new rules for employee vaccinations, but stopped short of an outright mandate.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> AIRLINES
> *Delta Air Lines is raising health insurance premiums for unvaccinated employees by $200 a month to cover higher Covid costs*
> 
> 
> ...


How are the fires treating you jj?
Hopefully you were missed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Went to an outdoor music show recently as a friend of one of the performers. I only mention that because I wouldn't have gone otherwise, and even then I stayed out of the public areas. It was the last of a series of concerts specifically designed and marketed for social distancing: spaced out and assigned tables, scan a code on your table for alcohol and merch sales and they are brought out to you, lots of signage and messaging on the big screens, staff wearing masks. So far so good.
> 
> Almost everyone there acted like covid was last year's news. People crowded together, passing joints and pipes like it was the original Woodstock. I couldn't believe it.
> 
> ...


Alberta?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How are the fires treating you jj?
> Hopefully you were missed.


Thanks for asking, I'm afraid to comment....fires all around us & I don't want to jinx it.
*South Lake Tahoe could see evacuation warning as Caldor Fire nears*








South Lake Tahoe could see evacuation warning as Caldor Fire nears


The fire is less than 20 miles west of Lake Tahoe.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2021)

*Baby younger than 1 dies from COVID in Louisiana, officials say; 'this news is heartbreaking'*








Baby younger than 1 dies from COVID in Louisiana, officials say; 'this news is heartbreaking'


One of COVID's latest Louisiana victims wasn't even one year old.




www.theadvocate.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2021)

*South Dakota Covid cases quintuple after Sturgis motorcycle rally*
Meade County, home to Sturgis, has had a more than 1,500 percent increase in cases in the past 14 days. 








South Dakota Covid cases quintuple after Sturgis motorcycle rally


Meade County, home to Sturgis, has had a more than 1,500 percent increase in cases in the past 14 days.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2021)

There's a lot of brouhaha unfolding in my neck of the woods over schools and masks. It's a compete shit show. Looking at some of these parents it's clear the same ones arguing that masks are child abuse are the same ones that think kids just need a good whoopin' sometimes.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2021)

Jordan cracks me up.


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know if the vaccine helps with reception . Congrats on your mom's guy making it out the other side. Is the vaccine becoming more available over there?


Yeah to an extent... we just went walk-in as it's been weeks without notice to for appointment... 
They have 300 shots per day to hand out at the local spot....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for asking, I'm afraid to comment....fires all around us & I don't want to jinx it.
> *South Lake Tahoe could see evacuation warning as Caldor Fire nears*
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke too soon.....smh
*Bennett Fire: 'Fast moving' wildfire in Sierra Nevada foothills prompts evacuations*








'Fast moving' fire in Sierra foothills largely contained


The fire burned about 59 acres, Cal Fire said.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 26, 2021)

You can see the local rag's political bent, with the caption above the graph. Yup, look at those hospitalizations plummet. Ease restrictions? Shit, get rid of 'em all! Berta!


Remember when people were saying this only affected old people? Current cases look a bit like a bell curve to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4973421


Step away from the Ketamine


----------



## HydoDan (Aug 26, 2021)

Got my third and hopefully last covid vaccine today.. Third times a charm? Right?? 
We've got a high covid rate in my local (rural) area right now.. 550 per 100k
There's a lot of ignorant anti-vaxxer/maskers fighting with the school district over mandates and our local grocery supplies have been heavily affected.. One store town with bare shelves ain't cool!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> Got my third and hopefully last covid vaccine today.. Third times a charm? Right??
> We've got a high covid rate in my local (rural) area right now.. 550 per 100k
> There's a lot of ignorant anti-vaxxer/maskers fighting with the school district over mandates and our local grocery supplies have been heavily affected.. One store town with bare shelves ain't cool!


I figure you have several more to go before we are done with this shit. Oh well it's only an inconvenience.


----------



## HydoDan (Aug 26, 2021)

I was being hopefully optimistic.. Yeah it doesn't look like it's going away any time soon.. 
Maybe just gettin started.. Idk! 
They were giving kids $50 gift cards for getting the shot..
You can see a smile even with the mask!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Step away from the Ketamine


So, it was circa late 2001 I was 17 and the neo family was moving houses. The old house was sold to a developer and scheduled for demolition in a few days. The utilities had been shut off. Everyone and everything except a few electronics were up at the new house. My parents asked me to stay behind and safeguard the remaining goods. My friend at the time stayed with me. And he had a bottle of k. The only other thing in this barren, candlelit house was an old mattress. And me and my friend fell into the biggest k-hole rolling around flopping all over this old, sad mattress. It was actually quite an experience. And coincidentally the last time I ever did ketamine lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 26, 2021)

Paul Stanley Tests Positive for COVID, Kiss Postpone Show


Kiss postponed a concert in Burgettstown, Penn. after singer Paul Stanley tested positive for COVID-19 on Aug. 26 2021.




ultimateclassicrock.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Paul Stanley Tests Positive for COVID, Kiss Postpone Show
> 
> 
> Kiss postponed a concert in Burgettstown, Penn. after singer Paul Stanley tested positive for COVID-19 on Aug. 26 2021.
> ...


♫ I --- want to quar-an-tine all niiight --- vac-cin-ate ev-er-y day ♫


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 27, 2021)

Here's some good news:








“Inescapable” COVID-19 Antibody Discovery – Neutralizes All Known SARS-CoV-2 Strains


An antibody therapy that appears to neutralize all known SARS-CoV-2 strains, and other coronaviruses, was developed with a little help from structural biologist Jay Nix. Lifesaving COVID-19 vaccines are allowing us to feel optimistic again, after more than a year of anxiety and tragedy. But vacci



scitechdaily.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2021)

*Wife hospitalized for covid in Florida gets home to find husband dead from the same virus*








Wife hospitalized for covid in Florida gets home to find husband dead from the same virus


Lisa Steadman could not wait to go home to her husband.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Secrets of COVID-19 transmission revealed in turbulent puffs


Turbulence is everywhere—in the movement of the wind, the ocean waves and even magnetic fields in space. It can also be seen in more transient phenomena, like smoke billowing from a chimney, or a cough.




www.google.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2021)

Ida slams Louisiana hospitals brimming with virus patients


NEW ORLEANS (AP) — Southern Louisiana's hospitals, already packed with coronavirus patients from a fourth surge of the virus, were dealing Sunday with another challenge — the howling Category 4 hurricane pounding the coast.




apnews.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2021)

@ANC, becareful








New COVID variant detected in South Africa, most mutated variant so far


The C.1.2 variant first detected in South Africa is more mutated compared to the original virus than any other known variant.




www.jpost.com




*New COVID variant detected in South Africa, most mutated variant so far*
*The C.1.2 variant first detected in South Africa is more mutated compared to the original virus than any other known variant.*


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @ANC, becareful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Happy to accept cookies” new one on me


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @ANC, becareful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I thought these two were the most mutated thing out of SA...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> “Happy to accept cookies” new one on me


First time there? Almost every site has some message about cookies these days; some will give a lengthy TLDR, others do something cute like this one. It's a losing battle for us, content is with held generally if you say no. I delete them after I've gotten what I want


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2021)

New preprint study regarding protection from natural immunity vs vaccination.

“This study demonstrated that natural immunity confers longer lasting and stronger protection against infection, symptomatic disease and hospitalization caused by the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2, compared to the BNT162b2 two-dose vaccine-induced immunity. Individuals who were both previously infected with SARS-CoV-2 and given a single dose of the vaccine gained additional protection against the Delta variant.”



https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.24.21262415v1.full.pdf


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2021)

*COVID-19 outbreak sidelines 'whole strike team of crews' battling Caldor Fire near South Lake Tahoe*








COVID outbreak sidelines 'whole strike team' battling Caldor Fire


'One more COVID firefighter getting sick could take out our actions to protect the...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 31, 2021)

Two top vaccine regulators to leave U.S. FDA


Two of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration's top vaccine regulators plan to leave the agency in the next several months, the FDA said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Two top vaccine regulators to leave U.S. FDA
> 
> 
> Two of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration's top vaccine regulators plan to leave the agency in the next several months, the FDA said on Tuesday.
> ...


What does this signify to you?


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Two top vaccine regulators to leave U.S. FDA
> 
> 
> Two of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration's top vaccine regulators plan to leave the agency in the next several months, the FDA said on Tuesday.
> ...


I'm surprised they lasted this long between the way Trump treated them and the constant death threats.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *COVID-19 outbreak sidelines 'whole strike team of crews' battling Caldor Fire near South Lake Tahoe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good work JJ this has fire and the subject, awesome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good work JJ this has fire and the subject, awesome.


Was that shit for real yesterday or just a troll?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was that shit for real yesterday or just a troll?


All of the above is another option.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I'm surprised they lasted this long between the way Trump treated them and the constant death threats.


There have been a number of public health officials who have left and or prematurely retired over that.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What does this signify to you?


Well there's this:








Two Senior FDA Officials Quit Over Frustrations With Biden Admin: Report


Gruber and Krause have more than 42 years of experience at the FDA between them. Reportedly, they’ve been frustrated with the White House’s expedited rollout of booster shots.




www.thedailybeast.com





I don't know if it's true or not, but it doesn't surprise me at all after reading this article just yesterday:








CDC vaccine panel: Let regulators lead on Covid-19 booster shots


Regulators are now left to chart a path forward despite limited, and sometimes confusing, data on vaccines' effectiveness over time.




www.politico.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)

From the daily beast? That is comparable with Fox news.


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> From the daily beast? That is comparable with Fox news.


A different point of view is not always a bad thing.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> From the daily beast? That is comparable with Fox news.


I'm pretty sure Politico leans left:








Biden's top-down booster plan sparks anger at FDA


Acting FDA Commissioner Janet Woodcock sent a memo Tuesday evening to vaccine regulators, reiterating her support as frustration over the process spreads within their ranks.




www.politico.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well there's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please distill this down to two sentences. Tell me why that news item matters.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Please distill this down to two sentences. Tell me why that news item matters.


Well here's 3 sentences from this CBS News article for you:








Two senior FDA vaccine regulators are stepping down


Marion Gruber, director of the FDA's Office of Vaccines Research & Review, and deputy director Phil Krause will exit the agency.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well here's 3 sentences from this CBS News article for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your own words. Not clicking links because that stinks of "draw your own conclusions" which is dishonest practice.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> *In your own words*. Not clicking links because that stinks of "draw your own conclusions" which is dishonest practice.


That would require revealing one's agenda. My conclusion is we are going to see a lot more death and destruction before this is over.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2021)

WHO identifies new coronavirus 'variant of interest' and experts urge caution on boosters


The World Health Organization said a strain of the coronavirus that causes COVID-19 and that was first detected in Colombia in January has become a "variant...




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2021)

​


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4978831​


Clorox chaser.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4978831​


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Kushash (Sep 3, 2021)

Oscar De La Hoya hospitalized with Covid-19 days before his return to the boxing ring - CNN


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 3, 2021)

Pfizer, Merck launch new trials of oral COVID-19 drugs


Pfizer Inc and Merck & Co Inc announced on Wednesday new trials of their experimental oral antiviral drugs for COVID-19 as the race to develop an easy-to-administer treatment for the potentially fatal illness heats up.




www.reuters.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2021)

Patients overdosing on ivermectin backing up rural Oklahoma hospitals, ambulances


A rural Oklahoma doctor said patients who are taking the horse de-wormer medication, ivermectin, to fight COVID-19 are causing emergency room and ambulance back ups.




kfor.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Patients overdosing on ivermectin backing up rural Oklahoma hospitals, ambulances
> 
> 
> A rural Oklahoma doctor said patients who are taking the horse de-wormer medication, ivermectin, to fight COVID-19 are causing emergency room and ambulance back ups.
> ...


Yeah, not a good idea to take Ivermectin meant for animals, however it is also made for humans, and like the Dr in the link said, you should get a prescription meant for humans from a doctor.


PJ Diaz said:


> Pfizer, Merck launch new trials of oral COVID-19 drugs
> 
> 
> Pfizer Inc and Merck & Co Inc announced on Wednesday new trials of their experimental oral antiviral drugs for COVID-19 as the race to develop an easy-to-administer treatment for the potentially fatal illness heats up.
> ...


Interestingly enough, the mechanisms of Ivermectin are quite similar to this new drug which Pfizer is working on, in that it targets the enzyme which the virus needs in order to self-replicate. The difference here is that Ivermectin binds to that RdRP enzyme which renders it less effective in terms of virus replication, whereas this new drug from pfizer is more like the zinc (plus a carrier) therapeutic in that they both serve to inhibit the enzyme itself.

Here's a link regarding the mechanics of Ivermectin related to covid:





RETRACTED ARTICLE: The mechanisms of action of Ivermectin against SARS-CoV-2: An evidence-based clinical review article - The Journal of Antibiotics







www.nature.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2021)

This is very interesting from a molecular biology perspective:









Does this enzyme raise the chance of COVID-related death?


Researchers discovered an enzyme that is genetically related to a key enzyme in snake venom and was found in COVID-19 fatalities in doses 20 times the safe amount.




www.jpost.com





*Researchers discovered an enzyme that is genetically related to a key enzyme in snake venom and was found in COVID-19 fatalities in doses 20 times the safe amount.*


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, not a good idea to take Ivermectin meant for animals, however it is also made for humans, and like the Dr in the link said, you should get a prescription meant for humans from a doctor.
> .....snip......


I would never prescribe Ivermectin to a patient off label, especially an unvaccinated one. But that is me. You can prescribe off label as you wish. However in my specialty we didn't deal with this issue. I wish you the best in your specialty.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> This is very interesting from a molecular biology perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting watching research on the cutting edge. At this point I see this and wonder how long until we see a run on anti-venin because it's 'safer' than a vaccine. I wonder if I have any anti-venin companies in my stock portfolio, brb gotta check.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2021)

The cool thing will be when idiots start raping rattlesnakes to get venom so they can cook up anti-venin


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The cool thing will be when idiots start raping rattlesnakes to get venom so they can cook up anti-venin


They should swing by newgrow16's house he keeps a herd of them. Thankfully also not my specialty which makes the ensuing hilarity more hilarious.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Spikevax (previously COVID-19 Vaccine Moderna) - European Medicines Agency


Spikevax (previously COVID-19 Vaccine Moderna)




www.ema.europa.eu





Spikevax, I f'n love it  now to get boosted by it. F'n Pfizer named theirs Comirnaty? WTF did they run out of cool names or does this mean something like Covid bug death in the German?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 6, 2021)

The Pfizer name is supposed to be a combination of covid, mRNA, and community. I hope you aren't planning on boosting folks off-label.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Luckily, as I previously mentioned, my specialty doesn't vaccinate people. Good lookin' out though, thanks!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Spikevax (previously COVID-19 Vaccine Moderna) - European Medicines Agency
> 
> 
> Spikevax (previously COVID-19 Vaccine Moderna)
> ...


Sounds like a small town in Pennsylvania


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2021)

15 South Florida school district staff members die of COVID-19 in 10 days; report


The coronavirus is taking a toll on one South Florida school district.




www.news4jax.com


----------



## manfredo (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2021)

It’s getting really confusing now because the flu shot is coming out now but some people call the Covid the flu. And then when they get sick with the flu it’s like you mean the flu? Or Covid. They say shit like the flu is going around but what are they talking about.? This is craziness. Maybe it’s time to add the Covid shot into the flu shot ? I have patients that have no problem getting the flu shot but won’t get the Covid shot.


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s getting really confusing now because the flu shot is coming out now but some people call the Covid the flu. And then when they get sick with the flu it’s like you mean the flu? Or Covid. They say shit like the flu is going around but what are they talking about.? This is craziness. Maybe it’s time to add the Covid shot into the flu shot ? I have patients that have no problem getting the flu shot but won’t get the Covid shot.


Stick with the proper terminology and usage. Catering to the uneducated and the deniers is how we got here in the first place. These are adults who need to take some personal responsibility.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Stick with the proper terminology and usage. Catering to the uneducated and the deniers is how we got here in the first place. These are adults who need to take some personal responsibility.


Ok sounds good.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 8, 2021)

WHO extends call for a moratorium on Covid booster doses until the end of the year


The World Health Organization has extended its call for a moratorium on Covid-19 booster doses until at least the end of the year.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 8, 2021)

More than 100 Ontario youth sent to hospital for vaccine-related heart problems: Report


There were 54 persons aged 25-39 included in the tally and 44 persons aged 40 and over




torontosun.com


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

I had covid, luckily I wasn't as affected as bad as others are. My deepest condolences to those that have lost loved one's, whether it's due to the pandemic or not. Stay safe everyone


@curious2garden hello pretty lady!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I had covid, luckily I wasn't as affected as bad as others are. My deepest condolences to those that have lost loved one's, whether it's due to the pandemic or not. Stay safe everyone
> 
> 
> @curious2garden hello pretty lady!



Holy shit, it's you! How have you been, bro? Covid is a bitch, I've had it at least twice. Please fill us in on how things have been, missed you...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I had covid, luckily I wasn't as affected as bad as others are. My deepest condolences to those that have lost loved one's, whether it's due to the pandemic or not. Stay safe everyone
> 
> 
> @curious2garden hello pretty lady!


Great to see you back man!
+


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I had covid, luckily I wasn't as affected as bad as others are. My deepest condolences to those that have lost loved one's, whether it's due to the pandemic or not. Stay safe everyone
> 
> 
> @curious2garden hello pretty lady!


I've missed you and count it as lucky you posted on page 500. I'm glad you didn't have a terrible case of it. I hope if it was more than 90 days ago you're now vaccinated mijo    now stay safe and come back more often. Where have you been, any juicy stories?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I had covid, *luckily I wasn't as affected as bad as others are.* My deepest condolences to those that have lost loved one's, whether it's due to the pandemic or not. Stay safe everyone
> 
> 
> @curious2garden hello pretty lady!


Hybrid vigor


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hybrid vigor


YES, quite frankly, I'm worried about the folks from inbred lines.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 9, 2021)

You know it's a failure when the most vaccinated country in the world has a big covid problem. Heck their neighbors won't even let them in.









The Government to reintroduce ban on entry to Sweden for travellers from the US, Israel, Kosovo, Lebanon, Montenegro and North Macedonia


The Government today adopted amendments to the temporary ban on entry into Sweden. The amendments concern the exemption for residents of certain...




www.government.se













Israel’s Covid chief calls for fourth vaccine dose


Israel should begin preparations for administering fourth coronavirus vaccinations, the nation’s Chief Covid-19 Officer Salman Zarka has said




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 9, 2021)

This is interesting..









The Media Fell for a Viral Hoax About Ivermectin Overdoses Straining Rural Hospitals


Some people are self-medicating with a dubious COVID-19 treatment, but they aren't overwhelming doctors and nurses.




reason.com


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Holy shit, it's you! How have you been, bro? Covid is a bitch, I've had it at least twice. Please fill us in on how things have been, missed you...


I've been good man. Just saving money and destroying pussy. I really want to grow, I dont have much space but I'm itching to grow again. I'll find a way to make it work. How about you, how you been?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> YES, quite frankly, I'm worried about the folks from inbred lines.


I'm ambivalent.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> *You know it's a failure when the most vaccinated country in the world has a big covid problem. Heck their neighbors won't even let them in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Israel COVID-19 surge shows rest of world what’s coming


It’s no longer just about whether people get coronavirus, but also how badly they get it and ensuring that vaccines are still working.




fortune.com





"Since April, Israel has fallen from first to 33rd in Bloomberg’s vaccine tracker of populations considered fully vaccinated. The program plateaued amid hesitancy from some in the Orthodox Jewish and Arab communities. About 61% of Israelis have been given two doses, lower than in European laggards earlier in the year such as France and Spain.

Following the spread of the Delta variant over the summer, Israel has seen cases climb, reaching an all-time high of 11,316 daily cases on Sept. 2. The number of people falling seriously sick and being hospitalized, though, has risen less than it did during the last coronavirus wave, peaking at 751 in late August, compared with 1,183 in mid-January. The trend is now downward.

Infections jumped because of the prevalence of cases among the unvaccinated, especially children. There were also so-called breakthrough infections in those who have been vaccinated, and the drop in efficacy of vaccines.

That said, unvaccinated people account for more than 10 times as many serious cases as those who have received two doses, showing that even with immunity waning, shots are providing protection."

*TL;DR Vaccines work and viruses mutate.*


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been good man. Just saving money and destroying pussy. I really want to grow, I dont have much space but I'm itching to grow again. I'll find a way to make it work. How about you, how you been?


Kudos on smashing poon. In addition to covid, I fucked myself up on my scooter and tore out my quad tendon from my knee in June. Had surgery in July to repair it, and doing PT now to get it back to where it was. Fucked my entire summer. Gigs and growing are great, though. Haven't been laid since the accident, going a little nuts in that regard. Trade ya some clones for one of your hos?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Israel COVID-19 surge shows rest of world what’s coming
> 
> 
> It’s no longer just about whether people get coronavirus, but also how badly they get it and ensuring that vaccines are still working.
> ...


10 times more eh? wrong.
Here's the actual data from Israel this week. As you can see it's pretty much a 50/50 mix of vaxxed and unvaxxed in terms of death and hospitalizations.
Here's the link to the data if you wanna check it yourself, ject use chrome to translate from hebrew to english: https://data.gov.il/dataset/covid-19/resource/8a51c65b-f95a-4fb8-bd97-65f47109f41f?inner_span=True


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 10 times more eh? wrong.
> Here's the actual data from Israel this week. As you can see it's pretty much a 50/50 mix of vaxxed and unvaxxed in terms of death and hospitalizations.
> Here's the link to the data if you wanna check it yourself, ject use chrome to translate from hebrew to english: https://data.gov.il/dataset/covid-19/resource/8a51c65b-f95a-4fb8-bd97-65f47109f41f?inner_span=True
> 
> View attachment 4983590











Israeli data: How can efficacy vs. severe disease be strong when 60% of hospitalized are vaccinated?


A surge involving the rapidly-transmitting Delta variant in heavily vaccinated countries has led to much hand-wringing that the vaccines are not effective against Delta, or vaccine effectivenss wanes after 4-6 months. This has fueled anti-vaccine sentiment suggesting the vaccines are not...




www.covid-datascience.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Israeli data: How can efficacy vs. severe disease be strong when 60% of hospitalized are vaccinated?
> 
> 
> A surge involving the rapidly-transmitting Delta variant in heavily vaccinated countries has led to much hand-wringing that the vaccines are not effective against Delta, or vaccine effectivenss wanes after 4-6 months. This has fueled anti-vaccine sentiment suggesting the vaccines are not...
> ...


That's a pretty good article, I enjoyed it. It's also a very good example of how math can bastardize the perspective of reality. 

Also I should point out that he's using the Relative Risk Reduction (RRR) method, as opposed to the Absolute Risk Reduction (ARR) method.
Interestingly enough if you use the ARR method instead of the RRR method, you'd find that what he lists as 67.5% effective in reducing covid gives you an 11.1% absolute risk reduction. Here's some fun math formulas so you can check on your own:

Experimental Event Rate (EER) = a/a+b
Control Event Rate (CER) = c/c+d
Relative Risk Reduction (RRR) = CER-EER/CER
Absolute Risk Reduction (ARR) = CER-EER


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 12, 2021)

Weird, nurses would rather quit than be force-jabbed. I wonder if it's because they are on the front lines, and see the negative reactions first hand.









New York Hospital Halts Baby Deliveries After Nurses Quit En Masse Over Vax Mandate


At least six nurses chose to resign rather than get vaccinated against COVID-19.




www.thedailybeast.com













Hospital won't deliver babies after unvaccinated staff quit


LOWVILLE, N.Y. (AP) — An upstate New York hospital will stop delivering babies later this month, in part because of employee resignations over a requirement they be vaccinated against COVID-19. Six maternity staff members resigned from Lewis County General Hospital during the past week...




apnews.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Weird, nurses would rather quit than be force-jabbed. I wonder if it's because they are on the front lines, and see the negative reactions first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many people are in the hospital due to the vaccine vs the virus?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Weird, nurses would rather quit than be force-jabbed. I wonder if it's because they are on the front lines, and see the negative reactions first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop wondering meathead. We already know your good for nothing . Why don’t you do some yoga and try to give yourself a blow job .


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Weird, nurses would rather quit than be force-jabbed. I wonder if it's because they are on the front lines, and see the negative reactions first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder instead if what they saw went against their dogma. In which case this becomes simple rage quit.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Stop wondering meathead. We already know your good for nothing . Why don’t you do some yoga and try to give yourself a blow job .


*you're


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wonder instead if what they saw went against their dogma. In which case this becomes simple rage quit.


In my experience, front line workers aren't always the most dogmatic bunch. Perhaps your experience is different than mine.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> How many people are in the hospital due to the vaccine vs the virus?


Those two scenarios are not mutually exclusive. In the case of ADE, the vaccine could be a Trojan horse for the virus, thereby landing you in the hospital unnecessarily. Feel free to read up on ADE. We don't know if it's happening yet, but numbers from Israel sure suggest at such a real possibility, hence the need for so many boosters.









Antibody-dependent enhancement and SARS-CoV-2 vaccines and therapies - Nature Microbiology


Mechanisms of antibody-dependent enhancement of disease and mitigation strategies for SARS-CoV-2 vaccines and therapies are discussed.




www.nature.com





Here's the TLDR part:


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wonder instead if what they saw went against their dogma. In which case this becomes simple rage quit.


I believe that is the crux of the issue, dogma is faith based and believers look for anecdotes to bolster their belief system even when it's dangerous to themselves and society as a whole. The recruiting of followers to build an echo chamber of belief.



raratt said:


> How many people are in the hospital due to the vaccine vs the virus?


It's not worth arguing with someone about their personal dogma no matter how potentially harmful to society that dogma is. All you have to do is look at your question and the dishonest subject change you received. Anyway about the only thing you can do is stand back as Darwin bleaches the gene pool and hope few innocents die.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I believe that is the crux of the issue, dogma is faith based and believers look for anecdotes to bolster their belief system even when it's dangerous to themselves and society as a whole. The recruiting of followers to build an echo chamber of belief.
> 
> 
> It's not worth arguing with someone about their personal dogma no matter how potentially harmful to society that dogma is. All you have to do is look at your question and the dishonest subject change you received. Anyway about the only thing you can do is stand back as Darwin bleaches the gene pool and hope few innocents die.


It's not a subject change at all. A friend of my uncle, who was fully vaxxed, just died from covid on a ventilator in a hospitable a couple of days ago. ADE is a real phenomenon, and certainly could have contributed to this particular gentleman's unfortunate death


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Weird, nurses would rather quit than be force-jabbed. I wonder if it's because they are on the front lines, and see the negative reactions first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, whole departments quitting sounds like a management issue.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Those two scenarios are not mutually exclusive. In the case of ADE, the vaccine could be a Trojan horse for the virus, thereby landing you in the hospital unnecessarily. Feel free to read up on ADE. We don't know if it's happening yet, but numbers from Israel sure suggest at such a real possibility, hence the need for so many boosters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"could have contributed "


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> "could have contributed "


Yep, it's still a working theory. Time will tell, as it always does.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2021)

Evening fam. I’ll give an update on my part of Floriduh. We had just over 600 system wide right before my vacation so like 3 weeks ago. As of today we are under 300. That’s good but with school back and a BS governor fighting masks in school with everything he’s got, I see them going back up. My daughter is still homeschooling.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Evening fam. I’ll give an update on my part of Floriduh. We had just over 600 system wide right before my vacation so like 3 weeks ago. As of today we are under 300. That’s good but with school back and a BS governor fighting masks in school with everything he’s got, I see them going back up. *My daughter is still homeschooling.
> *



F'n genius


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 14, 2021)

Judge blocks medical worker vaccine mandate in NY state


A federal judge has temporarily blocked New York state from forcing medical workers to be vaccinated after a group of health care workers sued, saying their Constitutional rights were violated




abcnews.go.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

FDA staff declines to take stance on Pfizer's Covid vaccine booster shots, citing lack of verified data


The FDA staff declined to take a stance on backing booster shots of Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine, saying U.S. regulators haven't verified all the available data.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

*1 in every 500 US residents have died of Covid-19*

The United States has reached another grim milestone in its fight against the devastating Covid-19 pandemic: 1 in 500 Americans have died from coronavirus since the nation's first reported infection.








1 in every 500 US residents have died of Covid-19 | CNN


The United States has reached another grim milestone in its fight against the devastating Covid-19 pandemic: 1 in 500 Americans have died from coronavirus since the nation's first reported infection.




www.cnn.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *1 in every 500 US residents have died of Covid-19*
> 
> The United States has reached another grim milestone in its fight against the devastating Covid-19 pandemic: 1 in 500 Americans have died from coronavirus since the nation's first reported infection.
> 
> ...


A 0.2% mortality rate eh? So half as many as died of heart disease in the same time period.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A 0.2% mortality rate eh? So half as many as died of heart disease in the same time period.
> 
> View attachment 4987844


is there a simple vaccine that will prevent Heart disease or Cancer deaths?....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> is there a simple vaccine to prevent Heart disease or Cancer?....


There are simple foods and medications to prevent heart disease. Maybe the government should force heathy foods on us. There is also some pretty simple prophylaxis for covid; I wonder why they didn't force C, D, Zinc, and Quercetin on all Americans.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> There are simple foods and medications to prevent heart disease. Maybe the government should force heathy foods on us. There is also some pretty simple prophylaxis for covid; I wonder why they didn't force C, D, Zinc, and Quercetin on all Americans.


Michelle tried.....


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A 0.2% mortality rate eh? So half as many as died of heart disease in the same time period.
> 
> View attachment 4987844


† Deaths for which COVID-19 was a contributing, but not the underlying, cause of death are not included in this figure.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Michelle tried.....
> View attachment 4987880


LOL, aren't they eating fried chicken in that pic?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> † Deaths for which COVID-19 was a contributing, but not the underlying, cause of death are not included in this figure.


Heart disease and Cancer have been the #1 killers of Americans for years. Covid didn't change that:



I do find it interesting that they didn't include suicide on the 2020 report.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

*Pfizer says Israel data shows third Covid shot restores protection from infection to 95% as it makes case to FDA for boosters*








Pfizer says Israel data shows third Covid shot restores protection from infection to 95% as it makes case to FDA for boosters


The FDA released the data as the agency faces pressure from the Biden administration to authorize booster shots for the general public as early as next week.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> ....and watermelon?


I saw broccoli, which is good for you, but fried foods are not. Your watermelon comment seems racist, since there was none in that pic.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I saw broccoli, which is good for you, but fried foods are not. Your watermelon comment seems racist, since there was none in that pic.


You didn't say broccoli, you said fried chicken.....black people eating "Fried Chicken" is an old derogatory stereotype...what lead you to believe it was Fried Chicken? was it because she is black?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Pfizer says Israel data shows third Covid shot restores protection from infection to 95% as it makes case to FDA for boosters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Restores protection" eh? That sounds like evidence for a vaccine which becomes very quickly ineffective.

"Pfizer says" eh? You believe the drug company who has the biggest healthcare fraud settlement in US history?..








Justice Department Announces Largest Health Care Fraud Settlement in Its History


American pharmaceutical giant Pfizer Inc. and its subsidiary Pharmacia & Upjohn Company Inc. (hereinafter together “Pfizer”) have agreed to pay $2.3 billion, the largest health care fraud settlement in the history of the Department of Justice, to resolve criminal and civil liability arising from...




www.justice.gov





Here's what the data this week says, and it looks to me like folks with boosters in Israel are still getting sick and dying:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You didn't say broccoli, you said fried chicken.....black people eating "Fried Chicken" is an old derogatory stereotype...what lead you to believe it was Fried Chicken? was it because she is black?


No, it's because I have eyes, and I know what fried chicken looks like..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You didn't say broccoli, you said fried chicken


I mentioned the fried chicken, because you said that Michelle tried to promote healthy foods, which fried chicken is not.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "Restores protection" eh? That sounds like evidence for a vaccine which becomes very quickly ineffective.
> 
> "Pfizer says" eh? You believe the drug company who has the biggest healthcare fraud settlement in US history?..
> 
> ...


the vaccine is not a cure for covid....i thought you knew that already


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, it's because I have eyes, and I know what fried chicken looks like..
> 
> View attachment 4987910


did you see the chicken being prepared or did you just connect the black dots?...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> did you see it being prepared or did you just connect the black dots?...


Are you arguing that it is not fried chicken? Maybe that broccoli isn't broccoli too? Come on man you're just grasping at straws now.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Are you arguing that it is not fried chicken? Maybe that broccoli isn't broccoli too? Come on man you're just grasping at straws now.


Is the broccoli fried also?....
P.S. Vaccines work


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Are you arguing that it is not fried chicken? Maybe that broccoli isn't broccoli too? Come on man you're just grasping at straws now.


It's actually probably not........there isn't oil all over.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Is the broccoli fried also?....


It appears to be steamed so far as I can tell.

Honestly though, this is a stupid debate. Michelle Obama tried to get schools to have healthy lunches two Presidents ago, long before COVID-19. She also (to my knowledge) didn't attempt to send vitamin supplements to all Americans. Let's keep on point, and remember that this debate stemmed from this statement I made:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> the vaccine is not a cure for covid....i thought you knew that already


I never suggested that it was. You are suggesting that is an effective prophylaxis against covid, specifically when boosters are implemented. I just showed you a chart which shows over a hundred people in Israel who have received 3-shots were either hospitalized or died due to covid just last week. That's not even counting those who have received two shots.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I never suggested that it was. You are suggesting that is an effective prophylaxis against covid, specifically when boosters are implemented. I just showed you a chart which shows over a hundred people in Israel who have received 3-shots were either hospitalized or died due to covid just last week. That's not even counting those who have received two shots.


So don't get a shot or wear a mask IDGAF. Good luck.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> So don't get a shot or wear a mask IDGAF. Good luck.


I'm actually starting to hope more idiots do NOT get vaccinated...Because that means there will be less idiots next year!! 

Yeah! That's right!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> There are simple foods and medications to prevent heart disease. Maybe the government should force heathy foods on us. There is also some pretty simple prophylaxis for covid; I wonder why they didn't force C, D, Zinc, and Quercetin on all Americans.


Poor diet on your part doesn't potentially infect me. Heart disease, diabetes, cancer aren't infectious diseases; therein lies the difference.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Poor diet on your part doesn't potentially infect me. Heart disease, diabetes, cancer aren't infectious diseases; therein lies the difference.


A vaccinated person can contract covid and infect you. Fact. In fact one of the recent outbreaks in my community was from a traveling band who were vaccinated but 3 members of the band got covid and infected a bunch of people at their shows by the 4th show of the tour. Fact. Also, you are more likely to have asymptomatic covid carriers running around who are vaxxed compared to unvaxxed. Fact.

Your statement implies that our govt doesn't care about dying people, they only care about infectious people. Sad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A vaccinated person can contract covid and infect you. Fact. In fact one of the recent outbreaks in my community was from a traveling band who were vaccinated but 3 members of the band got covid and infected a bunch of people at their shows by the 4th show of the tour. Fact. Also, you are more likely to have asymptomatic covid carriers running around who are vaxxed compared to unvaxxed. Fact.
> 
> Your statement implies that our govt doesn't care about dying people, they only care about infectious people. Sad.


You just hear to stir shit? Sad....


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Your statement implies that our govt doesn't care about dying people, they only care about infectious people. Sad.


Oh horseshit. Cheap weak hyperbole. If the gov't forbade fried foods either as products or homemade you'd be screaming at the top of your lungs. Our gov't has been granted the authority to deal with infectious diseases, not police our kitchens.


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You just hear to stir shit? Sad....


A different point of view.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

About 60% of outbreaks in Georgia are in schools 








States sound alarm over Covid-19 outbreaks among school kids | CNN


As school districts across the country reopen, some state officials are voicing concern about the vulnerability of children as the highly contagious coronavirus Delta variant takes aim at the unvaccinated.




www.cnn.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh horseshit. Cheap weak hyperbole. If the gov't forbade fried foods either as products or homemade you'd be screaming at the top of your lungs. Our gov't has been granted the authority to deal with infectious diseases, not police our kitchens.


I never suggested that we forbid fried foods. I'm a believer that if folks want to do unhealthy activities, then that is their right.

What I did suggest is that the government could very easily send vitamin supplements of C, D, Zinc, and Quercetin to all Americans, which would most certainly give some relief to the current pandemic, and would not require a medical procedure.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You just hear to stir shit? Sad....


Not at all.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Evidence of 'superhuman' immunity to COVID-19


It's being dubbed 'superhuman immunity'. New research shows some people may have a significantly higher level of immunity to COVID-19 that could even protect them from future pandemics. Scientists studied individuals who have recovered from the virus and then later received a mRNA vaccine, such...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Evidence of 'superhuman' immunity to COVID-19
> 
> 
> It's being dubbed 'superhuman immunity'. New research shows some people may have a significantly higher level of immunity to COVID-19 that could even protect them from future pandemics. Scientists studied individuals who have recovered from the virus and then later received a mRNA vaccine, such...
> ...


In my deepest, darkest thoughts I ruminate that these are descendants of our fringe dwellers who were out fucking Pangolins while living in an actual bat cave ;D


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2021)

Attention Antivax Retards - 

Idaho went full crisis mode - infections and patients are so bad that they will now ONLY icu patients they deem “ *survivable* “ any one else will get less aggressive treatment *( LESS ! ) . *Roll that around your fucking head - RATIONED MEDICAL CARE .

I no longer have pity for the unvaccinated ( other than innocent children) … you created this hellscape.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Evidence of 'superhuman' immunity to COVID-19
> 
> 
> It's being dubbed 'superhuman immunity'. New research shows some people may have a significantly higher level of immunity to COVID-19 that could even protect them from future pandemics. Scientists studied individuals who have recovered from the virus and then later received a mRNA vaccine, such...
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Attention Antivax Retards -
> 
> Idaho went full crisis mode - infections and patients are so bad that they will now *ONLY icu patients they deem “ survivable “ any one else will get less aggressive treatment ( LESS ! ) . *Roll that around your fucking head - RATIONED MEDICAL CARE .
> 
> I no longer have pity for the unvaccinated ( other than innocent children) … you created this hellscape.


That's the part that pisses me off. If a doctor is faced with a 35 y/o Covid patient and 65 y/o cancer patient guess who gets the ICU bed and the doctor has to suffer with that call. I hope there's a special place in hell reserved for the anti-vax proselytizers who sell death while thinking they are clever.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Attention Antivax Retards -
> 
> Idaho went full crisis mode - infections and patients are so bad that they will now ONLY icu patients they deem “ *survivable* “ any one else will get less aggressive treatment *( LESS ! ) . *Roll that around your fucking head - RATIONED MEDICAL CARE .
> 
> I no longer have pity for the unvaccinated ( other than innocent children) … you created this hellscape.


I was listening to a segment on NPR yesterday, and they were talking about staffing shortages, as many nurses has left the industry during the pandemic. Even more are now quitting due to vaxx mandates. Apparently there are plenty of ICU beds, just not enough nurses to staff them.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I was listening to a segment on NPR yesterday, and they were talking about staffing shortages, as many nurses has left the industry during the pandemic. Even more are now quitting due to vaxx mandates. Apparently there are plenty of ICU beds, just not enough nurses to staff them.


And that's a HUGE disgrace to the nursing industry. A nurse not willing to be vaccinated, should not be a nurse. Period!! Good riddance!!

What they should be doing, is putting vaccinated people first. And guess what, that is probably happening in many places!!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And that's a HUGE disgrace to the nursing industry. A nurse not willing to be vaccinated, should not be a nurse. Period!! Good riddance!!


Maybe they don't wanna be vaxxed because they see adverse reactions first hand?


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Maybe they don't wanna be vaxxed because they see adverse reactions first hand?


Yeah, or maybe they get their news on the internet...more likely. Because they surely see the devastation, so like I said, good riddance. I sure wouldn't want them for my nurse...ever!!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, or maybe they get their news on the internet...more likely. Because they surely see the devastation, so like I said, good riddance. I sure wouldn't want them for my nurse...ever!!


Well the good news is that you are free to choose your own medical professionals and medical interventions.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)

Goodbye Pfizer, hello Comirnaty: top COVID-19 vaccines renamed in Canada


Health Canada announced the Pfizer, Moderna and Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccines have been given new names.




www.cp24.com





SpikeVax sounds badass.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In my deepest, darkest thoughts I ruminate that these are descendants of our fringe dwellers who were out fucking Pangolins while living in an actual bat cave ;D


Imagine the long faces when they discovered that molesting pangolins didn’t scale.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Goodbye Pfizer, hello Comirnaty: top COVID-19 vaccines renamed in Canada
> 
> 
> Health Canada announced the Pfizer, Moderna and Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccines have been given new names.
> ...


It does. Apparently Pfizer had the JV branding team inhouse that day.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And that's a HUGE disgrace to the nursing industry. A nurse not willing to be vaccinated, should not be a nurse. Period!! Good riddance!!
> 
> What they should be doing, is putting vaccinated people first. And guess what, that is probably happening in many places!!


That's precisely what peer review boards should cover. You should be investigated by your board and sanctioned, up to and including license revocation.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 18, 2021)

5 reasons why FDA advisers did not recommend Covid-19 booster shots for everyone | CNN


FDA vaccine advisers declined Friday to recommend the agency approve booster doses for everyone who got vaccinated six months ago or longer.




www.cnn.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2021)

FDA panel recommends Pfizer's Covid booster doses for people 65 and older after rejecting third shots for general population


Scientists continued debating the need for a third dose of the vaccines for older Americans, leaving open the possibility of other votes.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 18, 2021)

Here's a video interview with Dr. Jonathan Reiner discussing why the FDA didn't approve boosters for everyone, and only those 65 and over:









Why FDA advisers did not recommend booster shots for everyone | CNN


Vaccine advisers to the US Food and Drug Administration declined to recommend the agency approve Covid-19 booster doses for everyone who got vaccinated six months ago or longer. CNN's Don Lemon discusses the decision with medical analyst Dr. Jonathan Reiner.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's a video interview with Dr. Jonathan Reiner discussing why the FDA didn't approve boosters for everyone, and only those 65 and over:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's more to life then your bubble.

More than 5.85 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 31.1 million doses a day.

How dose this affect Putin? What's the opposite of "kaos"? How's Chaney and Exxon doing in Russia?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> There's more to life then your bubble.
> 
> More than 5.85 billion doses have been administered across 184 countries, according to data collected by Bloomberg. The latest rate was roughly 31.1 million doses a day.
> 
> How dose this affect Putin? What's the opposite of "kaos"? How's Chaney and Exxon doing in Russia?


Erm, I just posted a link to a news interview on CNN, not "my bubble". Not sure what you're on about with your Russia commentary, or stats on number of doses administered.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2021)

at 1,500 deaths per day, Covid is killing as many Americans every 2 days as were killed on 9/11....


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Erm, I just posted a link to a news interview on CNN, not "my bubble". Not sure what you're on about with your Russia commentary, or stats on number of doses administered.


Stop being the distraction.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2021)

California reports lowest COVID-19 case rate in the country


As of Saturday evening, 24.99 new confirmed cases were reported for every 100,000 people in California, according to data collected by Johns Hopkins University.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439701770889011200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439443200528293888


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439701770889011200
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439443200528293888


They need to start pulling licenses for this bullshit. RNs are not MDs and if you are an MD and pull a Scott Atlas you should be told to stay in your lane or have your license pulled. This looking the other way is killing people and for as much as I hated peer review I now see it's critical relevance.

If they didn't roll the dice on mutation creation that affects all of us I would not give a shit.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 20, 2021)

COVID-19 vaccine's impact on menstrual cycles needs to be investigated after 30,000 women report changes, says top scientist


Dr. Victoria Male, from Imperial College London, says the changes are safe and short-lived, but it's crucial to find out why it happens.




www.yahoo.com













Item of Interest: NIH funds studies to assess potential effects of COVID-19 vaccination on menstruation


NIH has awarded one-year supplemental grants to five institutions to explore potential links between COVID-19 vaccination and menstrual changes.




www.nichd.nih.gov


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2021)

*Covid is about to become America’s deadliest pandemic as U.S. fatalities near 1918 flu estimates*








Covid is officially America's deadliest pandemic as U.S. fatalities surpass 1918 flu estimates


Reported U.S. deaths due to Covid crossed 675,000, Johns Hopkins data shows, and is still increasing at an average of more than 1,900 fatalities per day.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 20, 2021)

My favorite headline today was "Stores requiring proof of horse to buy medicine."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> My favorite headline today was "Stores requiring proof of horse to buy medicine."


And customer replies , 
“ I don’t have no proof that I got a horse but take a look at my wife, you can see she’s a real cow. Ain’t that good enough.”

lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> And customer replies ,
> “ I don’t have no proof that I got a horse but take a look at my wife, you can see she’s a real cow. Ain’t that good enough.”
> View attachment 4991596
> lol


Now come cuddle Mammas Meat Curtains….


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Covid is about to become America’s deadliest pandemic as U.S. fatalities near 1918 flu estimates*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The US population then was less than 1/3 of what it is today.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 20, 2021)

I guess the only way the GOP can make a lasting mark in history is by number of deaths their party devised .

*Maybe* *that’s “ The Wall “ they wanted to build all along. *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 20, 2021)

I must be psychic


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> I guess the only way the GOP can make a lasting mark in history is by number of deaths their party devised .
> 
> *Maybe* *that’s “ The Wall “ they wanted to build all along. *





Budzbuddha said:


> I must be psychic


You know the covid death rate in Texas in less than one half a % higher than it is in California, right? (0.21% vs 0.17% per capita), and Texas has less overalll covid deaths compared to California. Not sure why it needs to be political for you. I voted for Biden and live in Cali but I don't want a vaxx.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 20, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You know the covid death rate in Texas in less than one half a % higher than it is in California, right? (0.21% vs 0.17% per capita), and Texas has less overalll covid deaths compared to California. Not sure why it needs to be political for you. I voted for Biden and live in Cali but I don't want a vaxx.


Its his indifference to the lives of his constituents ….. as with multiple red state govenors , politics aside. 
I would think one can see the vaccine as a way to be ahead of this , not procrastinating until point of no return. I not here to “ beg or plead “ those that choose risk over life. Vaccines have been part of medicine for ages … all to benefit human life. I’m diabetic, I couldn’t imagine what could have been without medical advances , even my insulin … from Its discovery in 1910 til modern “ human “ insulin instead of previous beef or swine created alternatives. I’m ex military … been stuck , coughed , xrayed , vaxxed more times than I care to remember….. still sport the arm dimple from the hypo-jet booster guns.

Im sure you had childhood inoculations , maybe a tetnus a time or two , IV line …..something.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 21, 2021)

Vaccines have been around as long as people looking for (real, scientific),proof of them doing anything positive.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You know the covid death rate in Texas in less than one half a % higher than it is in California, right? (0.21% vs 0.17% per capita), and Texas has less overalll covid deaths compared to California. Not sure why it needs to be political for you. I voted for Biden and live in Cali but I don't want a vaxx.


But I'll bet you'll be at the hospital in a second when you can't breath, begging for help. 

And testing has shown unvaccinated people are much more likely to spread the disease, probably because they are much more likely to have it! So don't you wonder* how many old people you may have unknowingly killed, or do you just not give a shit about anyone but yourself?*


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> But I'll bet you'll be at the hospital in a second when you can't breath, begging for help.
> 
> And testing has shown unvaccinated people are much more likely to spread the disease, probably because they are much more likely to have it! So don't you wonder* how many old people you may have unknowingly killed, or do you just not give a shit about anyone but yourself?*


You nailed it. Sadly ignorance and self-serving vanity are co-morbidities. There's actually a name for it; Dunning-Kruger effect. 

These feckless idiots are jamming hospitals while people and children with cancer and other treatable illnesses will die because they were unable to receive the care normally offered in a timely manner. I still carry names of some I've lost on my heart. I can't imagine losing so many it becomes a nameless, black hole of swirling pain. I don't know how the physicians and nurses will soldier on with this type of psychic injury. 

..... and the retards laugh and post bullshit to salve their fragile egos.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You nailed it. Sadly ignorance and self-serving vanity are co-morbidities. There's actually a name for it; Dunning-Kruger effect.
> 
> These feckless idiots are jamming hospitals while people and children with cancer and other treatable illnesses will die because they were unable to receive the care normally offered in a timely manner. I still carry names of some I've lost on my heart. I can't imagine losing so many it becomes a nameless, black hole of swirling pain. I don't know how the physicians and nurses will soldier on with this type of psychic injury.
> 
> ..... and the retards laugh and post bullshit to salve their fragile egos.


So true. So true. I think about that myself. The selfishness is like a stake in the heart when it could have been avoided. Being a healthcare provider these days is like being in a bloody battlefield . Since my infancy as a healthcare worker I never doubted or pretended I wasn’t a soldier but this has taken it to a new level of war.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So true. So true. I think about that myself. The selfishness is like a stake in the heart when it could have been avoided. Being a healthcare provider these days is like being in a bloody battlefield . Since my infancy as a healthcare worker I never doubted or pretended I wasn’t a soldier but this has taken it to a new level of war.


 
Hang in there my friend. I'm glad you grow. PTSD is helped by cannabis. I can't imagine any of you guys not being touched by that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You know the covid death rate in Texas in less than one half a % higher than it is in California, right? (0.21% vs 0.17% per capita), and Texas has less overalll covid deaths compared to California. Not sure why it needs to be political for you. I voted for Biden and live in Cali but I don't want a vaxx.


maybe it has to be political for some of us because abbot is an enormous hypocrite, liar, racist, misogynist, and willing puppet for trump


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Vaccines have been around as long as people looking for (real, scientific),proof of them doing anything positive.


ask anyone who had polio just a generation ago if vaccines do anything positive...


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ask anyone who had polio just a generation ago if vaccines do anything positive...


That’s not a science experiment or how science is done, except on tv maybe.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> That’s not a science experiment or how science is done, except on tv maybe.


Please, expound on what exact science we are doing in this thread?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Please, expound on what exact science we are doing in this thread?


Perhaps Doogie Houser stabbing someone in the heart with a slurpee straw to resuscitate them is more
believable.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Perhaps Doogie Houser stabbing someone in the heart with a slurpee straw to resuscitate them is more
> believable.


I'm so over all their, 'Aren't we brilliant' posing. While they are deliberately bringing down our healthcare system, like a herd of lemmings and the doctors and nurses have to prioritize their passive suicidal ideation while internally building rage because innocents who took the vaccine are dying of cancer, pancreatitis, septicemia etc..... but they can't save them because these idiots are blocking up the system. 

It boggles the mind.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2021)

Hydroquinone , Light Treatments , Disinfectants , Quack theories , dewormer all had their day in the sun …. *none of which *has proven effective …. None of them. There is no peer reviewed efficacy on any of it.

It's like trying to fix a car knock by adding Fix a Flat to your tire … when you play with your own life it plays with others. 
How hard is it to see that in this supposed 21st century of medicine …. You cannot dominate the virus with wishes and paper spitballs .
Mother Nature could be brewing up the next zoonotic menace and we would stupidly accept it.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

What are the charges if a kid blows a spitball in the lunchroom? Assault with a deadly weapon? but now they just stare at cell phones. My buddy is a substitute teacher, said they eat in the classrooms and sanatize inbetween


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> What are the charges if a kid blows a spitball in the lunchroom? Assault with a deadly weapon? but now they just stare at cell phones. My buddy is a substitute teacher, said they eat in the classrooms and sanatize inbetween


I was a worse kid - i was the rubber band and paper clip asshole …..


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2021)

Pfizer, BioNTech Announce Positive Results from Pivotal Trial of COVID-19 Vaccine in Children Ages 5 to 11


The results are the first from a pivotal trial of any COVID-19 vaccine in children under 12 years of age, with results in children under 5 years of age expected as soon as later this year.



www.pharmacytimes.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Those two scenarios are not mutually exclusive. In the case of ADE, the vaccine could be a Trojan horse for the virus, thereby landing you in the hospital unnecessarily. Feel free to read up on ADE. We don't know if it's happening yet, but numbers from Israel sure suggest at such a real possibility, hence the need for so many boosters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 22, 2021)

I live in a tiny little town with just about 100 people, and at least 15 that I know of came down with Covid last week-every single person who attends the local church. 2 people died last year here during the first wave. I can almost guarantee you that none of these people were vaccinated, this place is a Trumper/anti-vaxx haven. Over 15% of the town infected....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4992969


I think one of the biggest mistakes modern medicine made was to move away from Latin. Now the idiots think they understand what they read because it's english. Unfortunately they don't understand the unique meanings the words carry in the profession.

You can usually spot them by their clinging to raw statistics because they really don't understand curve fitting. Oh well, fewer but better.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2021)

Here is that latest batshit “ cure “ going on ….
*Inhaling Hydrogen Peroxide. *
Even thru a nebulizer .

Hydrogen peroxide is an antiseptic more commonly used to prevent infection from minor cuts, burns and scrapes. It is also used as a tooth whitener in some toothpastes, and as a common household cleaning agent.

But it can be poisonous for humans if swallowed in strong enough concentrations. The AAFA recommends against inhaling it in through a nebulizer, a medical machine which turns medications into breathable mist.

"Only use asthma medicine prescribed by your doctor in your nebulizer. Other chemicals can be harmful to your lungs," the AAFA warned.


Antivaxxers … Let america
be free … of you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is that latest batshit “ cure “ going on ….
> *Inhaling Hydrogen Peroxide. *
> Even thru a nebulizer .
> 
> ...


That's actually last year's news, circa March 2020. I don't claim to support it's use myself, but Thomas Levy (who apparently holds both a Medical Doctorate and also a Law Doctorate) seems to: https://www.janssendentalclinic.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/H2O2-nebulization-therapy-3.19.2020.pdf


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's actually last year's news, circa March 2020. I don't claim to support it's use myself, but Thomas Levy (who apparently holds both a Medical Doctorate and also a Law Doctorate) seems to: https://www.janssendentalclinic.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/H2O2-nebulization-therapy-3.19.2020.pdf


"Because hydrogen peroxide consists of a water molecule (H2O) with an extra oxygen
atom (H2O2), it is this extra oxygen atom that makes it so deadly for viruses. In order
to comprehend why H2O2 therapy works so well, you must first understand that viral
infections are eradicated from the body not by killing the virus itself, but rather by
killing the cells that produce them."
that "extra" oxygen molecule is what makes h2o2 a strong oxidizer...it disinfects by oxidizing anything it can glom onto...including the tissues of your body, which is why there are warnings on it. i have some 32% and it will burn a hole in your skin in about 30 seconds


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2021)

Another tragedy 

*Father of 12 dies of COVID in Texas after struggles finding ECMO machine, family says*

A day after a wife’s public plea to help find her husband an ECMO machine to save his life, a Texas father died of COVID-19.

Reed Hickson, *a 49-year-old father of 12* from College Station, died Monday. He is among the *nearly 63,000 people who have died from the virus* in Texas, according to New York Times data.

“My little brother Reed was called home last night, leaving behind a legacy of true love and greatness, his family of 12 beautiful children and his magnificent soul mate,” Samuel Hickson said on Facebook Tuesday of his brother.

Gina Robnett Hickson, Reed Hickson’s wife of 29 years, said Sunday he was in need of a hospital bed with ECMO capabilities.


*ECMO*, or extracorporeal membrane oxygenation, machines are in limited supply in many parts of the country, McClatchy News reported. The machines work as a last resort procedure against the virus by replacing the function of the heart and lungs by sucking blood out of the body, pushing it through an artificial lung that feeds it oxygen, then returning it to the heart.

“He stayed stable for a couple of days and then he was starting to steadily decline. We had, I cannot tell you how many people trying to save his life and trying to get an ECMO machine, a hospital that had a bed with one,” Gina Robnett Hickson told KTBX.

Family friend Dr. Andy Wilson told the TV station they looked to Arizona, Nevada, Oklahoma and Florida to find the machine before he died Monday. Only some hospitals are equipped to carry ECMO machines, as they require a specially trained team of health care workers, McClatchy News reported.

*Reed Hickson’s bout with COVID-19 began around a month ago and included a 10-day stay in the hospital and two additional admittances to the ICU, his wife said. Most of the family also caught the virus but had mild forms, she told KTBX.*

Putting the patriarch of the family on a ventilator “was his only chance to stay alive,” the wife said on Facebook a day before his death. It’s unclear if the father was vaccinated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another tragedy
> 
> *Father of 12 dies of COVID in Texas after struggles finding ECMO machine, family says*
> 
> Putting the patriarch of the family on a ventilator “was his only chance to stay alive,” the wife said on Facebook a day before his death. It’s unclear if the father was vaccinated.


when it becomes clear he was vaccinated, then i'll give a damn, until then, don't care anymore


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2021)

Fluvoxamine, an antidepressant has also been hyped as a “ miracle game changer “ 
( * spits beer … sorry  )

What makes this result potentially such a big deal is that fluvoxamine is inexpensive and has already been FDA approved for obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD), so any doctor can prescribe it for Covid-19 using their clinical judgment (what’s called “off-label” prescribing). It’s a pill, which means it doesn’t need to be administered in a hospital or by a medical professional.

To be clear, these results have just been released, and clinicians around the world will want to take a close look at them as they decide whether or not to prescribe fluvoxamine. Future research could also moderate this exciting result.

Here’s what we know: This is a large and well-designed study that affirms previous studies that pointed in the same direction. More research is needed, but the results from this trial might already start changing how we treat Covid-19. And the way researchers *stumbled* *upon* the drug as a potential treatment is a worthwhile story in itself about the scientific process and the unseen and often unheralded work that’s helping humanity fight the pandemic. Thank god these “ researchers “ stumble upon shit ….

Read this last quote carefully ….. 

“*This is a huge finding,” study co-author Ed Mills, a professor of health sciences at McMaster *University, told me.

“*The game changers are things we already had in the cupboards*.”

WTF


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Sep 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another tragedy
> 
> *Father of 12 dies of COVID in Texas after struggles finding ECMO machine, family says*
> 
> ...


Who has 12 kids???

Fucking over breeders, ruining this planet.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's actually last year's news, circa March 2020. I don't claim to support it's use myself, but Thomas Levy (who apparently holds both a Medical Doctorate and also a Law Doctorate) seems to: https://www.janssendentalclinic.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/H2O2-nebulization-therapy-3.19.2020.pdf


Why include a parenthetic _argumentum ad verecundiam?_


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> Who has 12 kids???
> 
> Fucking over breeders, ruining this planet.


Well let’s see ….

You got momma
momma’s sister
his sister
neighbor


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

__





CityNews







www.citynews1130.com





These spreadnecks shouldn't get a bed.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great name for them! And I agree.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4993843


It's still making noise? I ignored it awhile ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's still making noise? I ignored it awhile ago.


Oh I might be on a roll tonight.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I might be on a roll tonight.


Here, use this one:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 23, 2021)

LOL, ya'll sure can't take a joke. Hyper-sensitive much?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL, ya'll sure can't take a joke. Hyper-sensitive much?


There he is....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fluvoxamine, an antidepressant has also been hyped as a “ miracle game changer “
> ( * spits beer … sorry  )
> 
> What makes this result potentially such a big deal is that fluvoxamine is inexpensive and has already been FDA approved for obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD), so any doctor can prescribe it for Covid-19 using their clinical judgment (what’s called “off-label” prescribing). It’s a pill, which means it doesn’t need to be administered in a hospital or by a medical professional.
> ...


The upside is the idiot anti-vaxxers won't be depressed when they die. I'm good with that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 24, 2021)

​


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The upside is the idiot anti-vaxxers won't be depressed when they die. I'm good with that.


I bet they are going to be pretty depressed *while* they are dying, but I am OK with that too, sadly!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I bet they are going to be pretty depressed *while* they are dying, but I am OK with that too, sadly!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 24, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CoronavirusDownunder/comments/pug9ag


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I bet they are going to be pretty depressed *while* they are dying, but I am OK with that too, sadly!


Fewer but better is my current mantra


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/CoronavirusDownunder/comments/pug9ag


That's so true! Thanks Dusty, nice to start my morning with a laugh.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 26, 2021)

Just read an obituary for an old neighbor and schoolmate. She was a really strong, opinionated woman, 63 years old. Covid took her in 2 weeks. What a waste!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just read an obituary for an old neighbor and schoolmate. She was a really strong, opinionated woman, 63 years old. Covid took her in 2 weeks. What a waste!!!


I'm sorry, that is a good reminder for getting your boosters booked for 6 months after your second Pfizer vaccine. Now's a good time to make that appointment.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry, that is a good reminder for getting your boosters booked for 6 months after your second Pfizer vaccine. Now's a good time to make that appointment.


We're waiting on Moderna...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're waiting on Moderna...


With Moderna you're in better shape. You guys have 100 mcg/dose. Pfizer gives you 30 mcg/dose.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Sep 26, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> New preprint study regarding protection from natural immunity vs vaccination.
> 
> “This study demonstrated that natural immunity confers longer lasting and stronger protection against infection, symptomatic disease and hospitalization caused by the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2, compared to the BNT162b2 two-dose vaccine-induced immunity. Individuals who were both previously infected with SARS-CoV-2 and given a single dose of the vaccine gained additional protection against the Delta variant.”
> 
> ...


This is cool and all, but only compares the Pfizer vaccine and even it is comparing from early in vaccine trials.
This link (below) may be better ammunition for your argument, but another thing to consider is that the death and hospitalization rate among the unvaccinated is monumentally higher than among the vaccinated.








Lasting immunity found after recovery from COVID-19


The immune systems of more than 95% of people who recovered from COVID-19 had durable memories of the virus up to eight months after infection.




www.nih.gov





So, if you don’t believe in taking medicine to fight off infection, please do the rest of us a favor and don’t go to the hospital when you get terribly ill- my Uncle nearly died because he couldn’t get admitted to the ER quick enough due to unvaxxed and anti-mask assholes with Covid clogging up the system.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> ...snip...
> So, if you don’t believe in taking medicine to fight off infection, please do the rest of us a favor and don’t go to the hospital when you get terribly ill- my Uncle nearly died because he couldn’t get admitted to the ER quick enough due to unvaxxed and *anti-maskholes* with Covid clogging up the system.


FIFY


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


Maskholes?


----------



## MAGpie81 (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


Not familiar with that acronym. Please spell out, haha.
Edit- nevermind- I figured it out!
Thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Anti-Maskholes?


FIFY 

It's not nice to drop your Anti!


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY
> 
> It's not nice to drop your Anti!


My Aunt Grace was the bomb. She used to jack my dad up all the time, it was great to witness. He deserved it. She even didn't put up with her mom's shit, lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Meh.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Sep 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


My question to all the folks in the video (about anti-maskers/-vaxxers) who oppose “CRT” (I didn’t know what they were acronymizing at first; Critical Race Theory) 
is- How do the kkk breathe so well under those hoods?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> My question to all the folks in the video (about anti-maskers/-vaxxers) who oppose “CRT” (I didn’t know what they were acronymizing at first; Critical Race Theory)
> is- How do the kkk breathe so well under those hoods?



They can't even see outta those things.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2021)

​


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're waiting on Moderna...


Amador has both, your choice, step right up!

Oh, they gave out $25 gift cards if it's your first or your third shot.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Amador has both, your choice, step right up!
> 
> Oh, they gave out $25 gift cards if it's your first or your third shot.


We all had our 2 already. Moderna is not authorized for a booster yet.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2021)

My oldest son said that he has lost his smell today and aches all over  cov-19


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> We all had our 2 already. Moderna is not authorized for a booster yet.


Oh, you must be one of those youngsters.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh, you must be one of those youngsters.
> View attachment 4996235


You got that off-label then. Not approved by CDC or FDA.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You got that off-label then. Not approved by CDC or FDA.


It is a red neck county. You think they would do that to me?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It is a red neck county. You think they would do that to me?


Sounds like they did.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sounds like they did.


dang, they are pushing that off brand everywhere!

*When can I get a third dose of COVID-19 vaccine?*
People who have an eligible medical condition that causes a suppressed immune system can receive a third dose of either the Moderna or Pfizer vaccine as soon as 28 days after the second dose. Johns Hopkins Medicine is offering a third dose to those who are eligible.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> dang, they are pushing that off brand everywhere!
> 
> *When can I get a third dose of COVID-19 vaccine?*
> People who have an eligible medical condition that causes a suppressed immune system can receive a third dose of either the Moderna or Pfizer vaccine as soon as 28 days after the second dose. Johns Hopkins Medicine is offering a third dose to those who are eligible.


Gotcha.. Immunocompromised, which I guess does often have to do with age. Your comment made me believe that is was only based on age.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

We don't qualify under those rules.
A third dose of the Moderna COVID‑19 Vaccine (0.5 mL) administered at least 28 days following the second dose of this vaccine is authorized for administration to individuals at least 18 years of age who have undergone solid organ transplantation, or who are diagnosed with conditions that are considered to have an equivalent level of immunocompromise.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Genethics Modern Hybrids (Sep 26, 2021)

Vaxxed or not, only a couple billion left to re-stabilize this planet  Go COVID! The “Better than an Asteroid” solution to earths problems.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2021)

Immediate Release: September 22, 2021

Today, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration amended the emergency use authorization (EUA) for the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine to allow for use of a single booster dose, to be administered at least six months after completion of the primary series in:



individuals 65 years of age and older;
 
individuals 18 through 64 years of age at high risk of severe COVID-19; and
 
individuals 18 through 64 years of age whose frequent institutional or occupational exposure to SARS-CoV-2 puts them at high risk of serious complications of COVID-19 including severe COVID-19.
Today’s authorization applies only to the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine.









FDA Authorizes Booster Dose of Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine for Certain Populations


FDA amended the EUA for the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine to allow for the use of a single booster dose in certain populations.




www.fda.gov




.

I thought raratt was older. 

edit..and he's waiting on the Moderna


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Immediate Release: September 22, 2021
> 
> Today, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration amended the emergency use authorization (EUA) for the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine to allow for use of a single booster dose, to be administered at least six months after completion of the primary series in:
> 
> ...


That is for Pfizer, not Moderna. Not interchangeable. I'm 63.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> That is for Pfizer, not Moderna. Not interchangeable. I'm 63.


I'm too high, shouldn't be posting  it took too log for me to add the edit.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm too high, shouldn't be posting  it took too log for me to add the edit.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Got my booster, next stop Disneyland!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Got my booster, next stop Disneyland!


Soooo jealous!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Soooo jealous!


Great honeymoon destination


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Great honeymoon destination


I think we've settled on a honeymoon in Vegas. We had a blast last time we went. She's not really a fan of the rollercoasters and rides like I am.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we've settled on a honeymoon in Vegas. We had a blast last time we went. She's not really a fan of the rollercoasters and rides like I am.


Disneyland doesn't really consist of rollercoasters. I'm not sure how to explain them. This is my favorite ride and I try to take it at twilight when all the houses are lit up.






Then there's Peter Pan's ride where you fly over the city of London





They have Halloween themed parties in the evenings now through Halloween that is a lot of fun if you don't have a baby with you.


https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/disney-california-adventure/oogie-boogie-bash-halloween-party/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Disneyland doesn't really consist of rollercoasters. I'm not sure how to explain them. This is my favorite ride and I try to take it at twilight when all the houses are lit up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I want go even more! Did they get rid of the Incredicoaster?

I hope you and your granddaughter have an amazing time.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I want go even more! Did they get rid of the Incredicoaster?
> 
> I hope you and your granddaughter have an amazing time.


They have coasters but they aren't just these horrific huge coasters like Magic Mountain. They have stories attached. The Incredicoaster is the most traditional coaster but it's on the DCA side.

There's the Matterhorn Bobsleds where you see the Yeti and the Log Flume ride through Bear Country Jamboree (Song of the South). But there's the old Mine Train ride I love that they converted to Big Thunder Mountain that's a Coaster but it's you zipping through a mine. HyperSpace Mountain, that's a dark coaster, that's fun too and has a story that goes with it.

They have tons of great rides with visuals like Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean that have a little racy part but it's more story. Then there's the Jungle Boat Cruise which the guys vied to create the best narratives. It's so much fun.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we've settled on a honeymoon in Vegas. We had a blast last time we went. She's not really a fan of the rollercoasters and rides like I am.


Get an Elvis wedding.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Get an Elvis wedding.


We had some friends that reaffirmed their vows at one of those places in Vegas, I was hammered and laughed my ass off. The "Elvis" preacher was kinda pissed at me but I couldn't hold it in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Get an Elvis wedding.





raratt said:


> We had some friends that reaffirmed their vows at one of those places in Vegas, I was hammered and laughed my ass off. The "Elvis" preacher was kinda pissed at me but I couldn't hold it in.


So @raratt is not invited


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So @raratt is not invited


Congratulations!...you have won an all expenses stay Cannabis Wedding Retreat. For a top shelf wedding try Cannabis Wedding Retreat, you will snip those honeymoon plans in the bud.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So @raratt is not invited


Do you know what kind of club this is?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Congratulations!...you have won an all expenses stay Cannabis Wedding Retreat. For a top shelf wedding try Cannabis Wedding Retreat, you will snip those honeymoon plans in the bud.
> View attachment 4996829


A photo shoot in your garden would be cool!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you know what kind of club this is?!


Hit all emotions with that post.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A photo shoot in your garden would be cool!


I'm your local Cameraman.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

Work it baby...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2021)

American men lost 2.2 years of life expectancy last year because of Covid-19, the biggest decline among 29 nations in a study of the pandemic’s impact on longevity.




__





Covid Cuts Two Years Off the Life Expectancy of U.S. Men






www.msn.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

So I had my Pfizer booster yesterday and felt GREAT. A little tenderness at the site but nothing. Today I'm running a low grade fever and have general malaise. I'm very pleased. 

My body is reacting exactly as it should. With this type of response I can likely put my full N100 away for 6 months. Unfortunately my husband did not have a similar response. So we are staying in respirators. 

Anyway this minor crud will be done in about 36 hours. So by 9 PM tonight. I should be great. Go get your boosters if you are eligible.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So I had my Pfizer booster yesterday and felt GREAT. A little tenderness at the site but nothing. Today I'm running a low grade fever and have general malaise. I'm very pleased.
> 
> My body is reacting exactly as it should. With this type of response I can likely put my full N100 away for 6 months. Unfortunately my husband did not have a similar response. So we are staying in respirators.
> 
> Anyway this minor crud will be done in about 36 hours. So by 9 PM tonight. I should be great. Go get your boosters if you are eligible.


no side effects with your hubby? Sorry if I'm being nosey.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> no side effects with your hubby? Sorry if I'm being nosey.


No, you're not nosey at all. I mentioned him earlier saying he did not have a similar response. He did react but much less noxious than my full blown Defcon 1 reaction LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

I must admit I'm looking forward to the full blown meltdown by the science deniers regarding the recombinant DNA vaccine on the horizon for Covid 19 and yes it uses genetic engineering. I imagine a lot of idiots are going to lose their minds. If they are consistent in their views my guess is they won't use chemotherapy for their cancer diagnoses. If they are even capable of rational and consistent logic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, you're not nosey at all. I mentioned him earlier saying he did not have a similar response. He did react but much less noxious than my full blown Defcon 1 reaction LOL


Bummer, does he follow your lead on PPE and avoiding covid?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, does he follow your lead on PPE and avoiding covid?


Yes, he’s pretty fond of living,


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2021)

Destination Fucked - Antivaxxer Edition 

https://www.sorryantivaxxer.com/


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Destination Fucked - Antivaxxer Edition
> 
> https://www.sorryantivaxxer.com/


This one is quite the prize 








Latest Update: Luis Ewing, 59, Tacoma, WA, "pro se litigator", in ICU w/ COVID. "Against his will"


UPDATE 10/12/21: We have an update on Luis Ewing. Click here to jump to it. UPDATE 10/3/21: Luckily for Luis his family stopped his crazy friends from breaking him out of the hospital tat was "medically kidnapping" him. He seems to be pulling through (see below). UPDATE 9/28/21: Luis' family...




www.sorryantivaxxer.com





Apparently Mr Attorney isn't aware all you have to do is request AMA paperwork, sign it and leave. Caveat they don't let you take the ventilator.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2021)

YouTube bans all anti-vaccine misinformation. (Published 2021)


The new set of policies will cover not just the Covid-19 vaccines or long-approved vaccines against diseases like measles and hepatitis B, but also general claims about vaccines, YouTube said.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm not sure how I feel about it, but my County lifted the mask mandate today:


https://www.santacruzhealth.org/Portals/7/pdfs/Coronavirus/Santa%20Cruz%20County%20Moves%20to%20Moderate%20Community%20Transmission_092921.pdf


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> My question to all the folks in the video (about anti-maskers/-vaxxers) who oppose “CRT” (I didn’t know what they were acronymizing at first; Critical Race Theory)
> is- How do the kkk breathe so well under those hoods?


Egyptian cotton. It breathes.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about it, but my County lifted the mask mandate today:
> 
> 
> https://www.santacruzhealth.org/Portals/7/pdfs/Coronavirus/Santa%20Cruz%20County%20Moves%20to%20Moderate%20Community%20Transmission_092921.pdf


Since you're vaccinated it shouldn't bother you. Oh, right you're not. I'm sort of shocked you don't trust the other anti-vaxxers  and flat earthers to keep on wearing their masks under the honor system.

Well then they haven't lifted the mask mandate for you or any other unvaccinated individual. I would highly recommend you up your game to a disposable N95 or a reusable N100 until you finally see fit to take the vaccine. The N100 is heavier but a much better seal.

"We must follow the rule: Better fewer, but better. We must follow the rule: Better get good human material in two or even three years than work in haste without hope of getting any at all."
Lenin 1923


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Since you're vaccinated it shouldn't bother you. Oh, right you're not. I'm sort of shocked you don't trust the other anti-vaxxers  and flat earthers to keep on wearing their masks under the honor system.
> 
> Well then they haven't lifted the mask mandate for you or any other unvaccinated individual. I would highly recommend you up your game to a disposable N95 or a reusable N100 until you finally see fit to take the vaccine. The N100 is heavier but a much better seal.
> 
> ...


Communism may be at the root of the issue.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 29, 2021)

Just found out my mother has covid. Big surprise.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Just found out my mother has covid. Big surprise.


I'm sorry.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sort of shocked you don't trust the other anti-vaxxers  and flat earthers to keep on wearing their masks under the honor system.


You presume too much. That isn't a concern to me. People who don't want to wear masks already don't. Local law enforcement is unwilling to play a role in it anyhow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You presume too much. That isn't a concern to me. People who don't want to wear masks already don't. Local law enforcement is unwilling to play a role in it anyhow.


How about "local common sense"


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How about "local common sense"


"local" is a subjective term. "common sense" is not in play.


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> "local" is a subjective term. "common sense" is not in play.


Obviously.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Obviously.


And when was the last time you saw any sense displayed in the commons? 

Me and a few others of concern say understand "the commons" before applying a value to it. Precious things we know not.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2021)

The whole notion of common sense is ridiculous, as it's entirely subjective.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2021)

And the hits just keep on coming:








COVID may cause 'restless anal syndrome' - report


A patient in Japan seems to have developed the condition due to COVID-19, according to initial findings.




www.jpost.com




*COVID may cause 'restless anal syndrome' - report*
*A patient in Japan seems to have developed the condition due to COVID-19, according to initial findings.*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And the hits just keep on coming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hundreds of documented reports of restless leg syndrome as a result of the covid vax on CDC's vaers site. Of course no way the vaxx could possibly cause those hundreds of cases, but the single case of associated restless anal syndrome is ostensibly a result of covid huh? Funny.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Hundreds of documented reports of restless leg syndrome as a result of the covid vax on CDC's vaers site. Of course no way the vaxx could possibly cause those hundreds of cases, but the single case of associated restless anal syndrome is ostensibly a result of covid huh? Funny.


Dude. I had covid. Tell the truth. Restless legs is what we must pretend and emulate to try to restore blood flow. Vaccinate or terminate. I got mine before Frump allowed knowledge. Screwed for republicon grifter gains. FUCKED for life!!!!!!!!! 

I like you but get factual. FREE SPEECH TV. ORG


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Dude. I had covid. Tell the truth. Restless legs is what we must pretend and emulate to try to restore blood flow. Vaccinate or terminate. I got mine before Frump allowed knowledge. Screwed for republicon grifter gains. FUCKED for life!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I like you but get factual. FREE SPEECH TV. ORG


The only facts I mentioned came straight from the CDC website.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The only facts I mentioned came straight from the CDC website.


I'm living the scenario. Just be educated and protect the children. I'm already dead. They are just starting out.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm living the scenario. Just be educated and protect the children. I'm already dead. They are just starting out.



You sure post a lot for a dead dude


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## JonathanT (Sep 30, 2021)

Scary booga booga virus


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Scary booga booga virus


I hear ya on this bogus nonsense, this dudes family thought the same thing.


Man's Entire Family Dies of COVID in the Same Week After Refusing to Get Vaccinated



So, march on Un-vaxed young trooper.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2021)

Chicago is giving $100 gift cards to people to be vaxed, and my insurance is kicking is an extra $25! Damn, I shoulda held out. I wonder if the rewards (beside saving your life and others') will go even higher? If they would just give out PS5s I believe we could quickly end the pandemic...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago is giving $100 gift cards to people to be vaxed, and my insurance is kicking is an extra $25! Damn, I shoulda held out. I wonder if the rewards (beside saving your life and others') will go even higher? If they would just give out PS5s I believe we could quickly end the pandemic...


Sadly, I believe you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago is giving $100 gift cards to people to be vaxed, and my insurance is kicking is an extra $25! Damn, I shoulda held out. I wonder if the rewards (beside saving your life and others') will go even higher? If they would just give out PS5s I believe we could quickly end the pandemic...


Maybe they'll give you some bonus for your booster. 

We're getting our flu shots tonight.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe they'll give you some bonus for your booster.
> 
> We're getting our flu shots tonight.


2021-2022, Flu vaccines contain the following four strains:

1. an A/Guangdong-Maonan/SWL1536/2019 (H1N1) pdm09-like virus;

2. an A/HongKong/2671/2019 (H3N2)-like virus;

3. a B/Washington/02/2019- like virus (B/Victoria lineage);

4. a B/Phuket/3073/2013-like virus (B/Yamagata lineage).


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hear ya on this bogus nonsense, this dudes family thought the same thing.
> 
> 
> Man's Entire Family Dies of COVID in the Same Week After Refusing to Get Vaccinated
> ...


So many stories like the one you posted, these days. 
Whenever I get too wound up about boneheads like the one you responded to, I head over to r/HermanCainAward and take some satisfaction that natural selection is thinning the herd.

--------------------------------

Most people will believe you when you tell them that fire is hot, the rest generally learn after getting one good scorch. 

If someone can watch human fireballs being ignited all around them and still hasn't learned that fire is hot, fuck it, let 'em burn.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> So many stories like the one you posted, these days.
> Whenever I get too wound up about boneheads like the one you responded to, I head over to r/HermanCainAward and take some satisfaction that natural selection is thinning the herd.
> 
> --------------------------------
> ...


The unfortunate consequence is the burning of ignorant innocent bystanders. They didn’t ask for it.


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The unfortunate consequence is the burning of ignorant innocent bystanders. They didn’t ask for it.


And the poor health care workers who have been pushed to breaking, and many other poor people are suffering needlessly.

I didn't say it makes everything better, just that seeing those who are causing the problem and hurting everyone else are also suffering provides a bit of satisfaction. 
So often, selfish thoughtless assholes are immune to the effects of their actions, it is only others who take the brunt. This is a rare case of the blade cutting both ways instead of just one.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> And the poor health care workers who have been pushed to breaking, and many other poor people are suffering needlessly.
> 
> I didn't say it makes everything better, just that seeing those who are causing the problem and hurting everyone else are also suffering provides a bit of satisfaction.
> So often, selfish thoughtless assholes are immune to the effects of their actions, it is only others who take the brunt. This is a rare case of the blade cutting both ways instead of just one.


Bummer.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 30, 2021)

So many people scared of less than 1% chance of death. This bullshit hasn't affected anyone around me. My kids got it, just a flu. Turn off your tv and live.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

Source?


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 30, 2021)

People fully vaccinated and dying of covid are the source.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> People fully vaccinated and dying of covid are the source.


Okay. Specific info supporting your claim?


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 30, 2021)

Google it yourself.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Google it yourself.


Fuck you.

That is the song of trolls.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> People fully vaccinated and dying of covid are the source.


"According to the latest figures from the CDC on May 10, there have been 32,543,257 reported cases of COVID in the U.S., of which 578,945 people have died. That’s a rate of 1.8% — a higher rate compared to the data we have on breakthrough infections. "
"The figures on breakthrough infections are real — in fact, there are now more than 9,000 recorded cases, which have resulted in 132 deaths, less than 1% of the total. But it is widely misleading to use these numbers as evidence that vaccines are dangerous and ineffective, and the post leaves out crucial facts about breakthrough infections."
578,945 vs 132. Good luck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> So many people scared of less than 1% chance of death. This bullshit hasn't affected anyone around me. My kids got it, just a flu. Turn off your tv and live.


I definitely knew people that had it and my family definitely see it every day. It's really hard to hear about the kids that die. My mom and brother see this every day for 12 hrs. Open up your eyes and think.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

@JonathanT


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> People die. That's life.


The rate of how they die is instructive.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The rate of how they die is instructive.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 30, 2021)

Yea. That's so scary. You guys all smoke while not worrying about heart disease. I know I don't worry about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2021)

The OP has requested that you not post speculative/inaccurate information in this thread. Take it up in pm with her.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Yea. That's so scary. You guys all smoke while not worrying about heart disease. I know I don't worry about it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> So many people scared of less than 1% chance of death. This bullshit hasn't affected anyone around me. My kids got it, just a flu. Turn off your tv and live.


If someone offered you a bowl of 100 jellybeans and one of them was fatal, how many jellybeans would you eat?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> If someone offered you a bowl of 100 jellybeans and one of them was fatal, how many jellybeans would you eat?


99 duh!


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 30, 2021)

All of them


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> All of them


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> View attachment 4998938


64, because shingles don't have ears.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

Here's some fun info for the day..

Merck has a new covid drug in testing, you may have heard about: https://gizmodo.com/merck-and-ridgeback-say-their-covid-19-pill-cuts-chance-1847781450

I was interested in the action of this drug, so I did a bit of research..








Mechanism of molnupiravir-induced SARS-CoV-2 mutagenesis - Nature Structural & Molecular Biology


Quantitative biochemical assays and high-resolution cryo-EM analysis reveal how the COVID-19 antiviral drug candidate molnupiravir causes lethal viral mutagenesis by the RNA-dependent RNA polymerase (RdRp) of SARS-CoV-2.




www.nature.com





I'll be honest to say that I was not surprised at all to see how the drug works, and frankly it was exactly what I was expecting to find. In short, the drug interacts with the RdRp enzyme to prevent replication of the virus once infected..



RdRP, eh? That sounds familiar you might say. Well yes, that's because i mentioned it previously in this very thread:




__





Covid-19






www.rollitup.org





In short, basically this new drug targets the exact same enzyme (RdRP), which other experimental covid-therapeutics (zinc + an ionophore (such as quercetin or hydroxychloroquine), or ivermectin) also share the same mechanics of.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


>


I never fed my kids jarred baby food either. Steamed organic veggies are cheaper, healthier, and tastier. Plus the kids never complained.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I never fed my kids jarred baby food either. Steamed organic veggies are cheaper, healthier, and tastier. Plus the kids never complained.


That’s a picture of you , you moron. Lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 5000229


Doctors are the most vaccine hesitant group: https://www.upmc.com/media/news/072621-king-mejia-vaccine-hesitancy


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a picture of you , you moron. Lol.


Oh wow, what a zinger! I'm crushed!


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

More proof that having a degree doesn't make you smart.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh wow, what a zinger! I'm crushed!


 Your such a dork.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your suck a dork.
> View attachment 5000256View attachment 5000257


*Suck* a dork you say eh? Naw, I think that's your gig. I'll kiss a kitty instead.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> *Suck* a dork you say eh? Naw, I think that's your gig. I'll kiss a kitty instead.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

You all have such original insults! Also I'm happy to see you recycling..

..your memes. 

Weak sauce all around.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You all have such original insults! Also I'm happy to see you recycling..
> 
> ..your memes.
> 
> Weak sauce all around.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

OR:


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> OR:


I saved that one but I thought "reduce, reuse, recycle"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

Wow you three should hang out more often! With the combined wit of you three, you could likely take on a half-wit!


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

We already are.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Wow you three should hang out more often! With the combined wit of you three, you could likely take on a half-wit!


What was that about the zingers again


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

Haha good one, happy to give y'all a good setup. My faith in humanity is restored!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Doctors are the most vaccine hesitant group: https://www.upmc.com/media/news/072621-king-mejia-vaccine-hesitancy
> 
> View attachment 5000237



M.D.s seem conspicuously absent. That would be most interesting, and perhaps most relevant.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 2, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> This is cool and all, but only compares the Pfizer vaccine and even it is comparing from early in vaccine trials.
> This link (below) may be better ammunition for your argument, but another thing to consider is that the death and hospitalization rate among the unvaccinated is monumentally higher than among the vaccinated.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I’m already aware of that study. Ive been aware since it was first published. Keep up.My stepdad nearly died after receiving the Pfizer vaccine and my aunt became severely ill after she got the Pfizer vaccine. See? I can do the anecdotes as well. I had covid already and did not become terribly ill. Never required hospitalization for the flu either. Surprise! Also, people being hospitalized within the first 14 days after receiving the jab are being classified as “unvaccinated”. Coincidentally most severe adverse reactions happen within the first 14 days after being jabbed. I believe in keeping a strong, healthy immune system by way of diet, exercise, and supplemental minerals, vitamins, and certain amino acids. I believe people who feel safer with the jab should get it. That’s their right. I don’t believe that anybody should be forced or coerced into taking anything at all. Where there is risk there must be choice. That’s all.

I’ll take my chances.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> M.D.s seem conspicuously absent. That would be most interesting, and perhaps most relevant.


That's because over 96% of us are vaccinated, probably more now. But hey someone has to graduate at the bottom of their class. 

I found this tidbit of information explanatory; "Generally, COVID-19 vaccine hesitancy was higher among the young (ages 18-24), non-Asian people and less educated (high school diploma or less) adults, and those with Ph.D.s,* with a history of a positive COVID-19 test, not worried about serious illness from COVID-19 and living in regions with greater support for Donald Trump in the 2020 election*."


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> M.D.s seem conspicuously absent. That would be most interesting, and perhaps most relevant.


"CHICAGO — The American Medical Association (AMA) today released a new survey (PDF) among practicing physicians that shows more than 96 percent of surveyed U.S. physicians have been fully vaccinated for COVID-19, with no significant difference in vaccination rates across regions. Of the physicians who are not yet vaccinated, an additional 45 percent do plan to get vaccinated."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> M.D.s seem conspicuously absent. That would be most interesting, and perhaps most relevant.


That's true, but I think in the context of the study it wouldn't be relevant as MD is not an education level per se. A PhD or even a Master's degree is not required for a MD, although many do hold those degrees.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> "CHICAGO — The American Medical Association (AMA) today released a new survey (PDF) among practicing physicians that shows more than 96 percent of surveyed U.S. physicians have been fully vaccinated for COVID-19, with no significant difference in vaccination rates across regions. Of the physicians who are not yet vaccinated, an additional 45 percent do plan to get vaccinated."


I've seen that study before, it isn't new, check the date. Sample size = 301. It's a laugh at best. Talk about cherry-picking.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## MAGpie81 (Oct 3, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ok. I’m already aware of that study. Ive been aware since it was first published. Keep up.My stepdad nearly died after receiving the Pfizer vaccine and my aunt became severely ill after she got the Pfizer vaccine. See? I can do the anecdotes as well. I had covid already and did not become terribly ill. Never required hospitalization for the flu either. Surprise! Also, people being hospitalized within the first 14 days after receiving the jab are being classified as “unvaccinated”. Coincidentally most severe adverse reactions happen within the first 14 days after being jabbed. I believe in keeping a strong, healthy immune system by way of diet, exercise, and supplemental minerals, vitamins, and certain amino acids. I believe people who feel safer with the jab should get it. That’s their right. I don’t believe that anybody should be forced or coerced into taking anything at all. Where there is risk there must be choice. That’s all.
> 
> I’ll take my chances. View attachment 5000432


Just please wear a mask in public spaces and if you do get sick don’t go to the hospital. Wouldn’t want them to give you anything that would compromise your healthy immune system. 
It’s your choice to distrust the jab, but unfortunately the hippocratic oath doesn’t allow medical practitioners to give preference to patients that trust their profession.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 3, 2021)

You know who you are 



SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm living the scenario. Just be educated and protect the children. I'm already dead. They are just starting out.


Hmmmm did a quick check to see who I was ignoring. I remember now.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hmmmm did a quick check to see who I was ignoring. I remember now.


Always nice to see you around.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> Just please wear a mask in public spaces and if you do get sick don’t go to the hospital. Wouldn’t want them to give you anything that would compromise your healthy immune system.
> It’s your choice to distrust the jab, but unfortunately the hippocratic oath doesn’t allow medical practitioners to give preference to patients that trust their profession.


Lol cope harder.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 7, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 5004274


So which vaccines are you saying don’t work or are dangerous and what’s your research on all vaccines for covid.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> So which vaccines are you saying don’t work or are dangerous and what’s your research on all vaccines for covid.


All of them are potentially dangerous. They’re not as effective as they’re being touted unless they have lowered the standards of what an effective vaccine means. Antibody dependent enhancement is a significant risk with these new modified mRNA vaccines. These vaccines were rushed. According to Dr. Fauci in October of 2019 “a vaccine for a novel virus takes at LEAST 10 years to develop and that’s if everything goes perfect.” I’m paraphrasing. But yeah, I really don’t care if other people get the vaccines. People have the right to try any drugs they want imo. Just like they have the right to refuse any drugs. I just think people should not be mandated to be injected with an experimental drug that still hasn’t completed long-term safety trials and doesn’t sterilize the virus. People shouldn’t be mandated to take any drugs at all. It goes against human rights and human dignity. Vaccine rollouts have been stopped for less deaths than have been reported so far. I can’t remember the last time we’ve mass vaccinated during a pandemic. It seems a little sketchy. Especially using imperfect vaccines. There’s a reason flu shots we’re never mandated for the general population. Nothing is one size fits all. People are having bad reactions and dying as a result of mandates. Who will be held liable?

ADE
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33113270/


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK27131/figure/A2206/



Dr. Fauci October 2019


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

During 15 months of the nearly 19-month COVID-19 pandemic, more than 120,000 U.S. children lost a parent or grandparent who was a primary provider of financial support and care, the study found. Another 22,000 children experienced the death of a secondary caregiver - for example, a grandparent who provided housing but not a child's other basic needs. 
In California, 67% of the children who lost primary caregivers were Hispanic. In Mississippi, 57% of the children who lost primary caregivers were Black, the study found.
https://abc11.com/covid-19-deaths-orphan-vaccine-nc/11093512/


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

*Kaiser Permanente suspends 2,200 unvaccinated employees*








Kaiser Permanente suspends 2,200 unvaccinated employees


OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) — Health care giant Kaiser Permanente has put more than 2,200 employees nationwide on unpaid leave who have chosen not to get vaccinated against the coronavirus — a little over 1% of its workforce.




apnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

Colorado hospital system will not perform transplants on unvaccinated patients 









Colorado hospital system will not perform transplants on unvaccinated patients in most cases


UCHealth said for transplant patients who contract COVID-19, the mortality rate ranges from about 20% to more than 30%.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 7, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> All of them are potentially dangerous. They’re not as effective as they’re being touted unless they have lowered the standards of what an effective vaccine means. Antibody dependent enhancement is a significant risk with these new modified mRNA vaccines. These vaccines were rushed. According to Dr. Fauci in October of 2019 “a vaccine for a novel virus takes at LEAST 10 years to develop and that’s if everything goes perfect.” I’m paraphrasing. But yeah, I really don’t care if other people get the vaccines. People have the right to try any drugs they want imo. Just like they have the right to refuse any drugs. I just think people should not be mandated to be injected with an experimental drug that still hasn’t completed long-term safety trials and doesn’t sterilize the virus. People shouldn’t be mandated to take any drugs at all. It goes against human rights and human dignity. Vaccine rollouts have been stopped for less deaths than have been reported so far. I can’t remember the last time we’ve mass vaccinated during a pandemic. It seems a little sketchy. Especially using imperfect vaccines. There’s a reason flu shots we’re never mandated for the general population. Nothing is one size fits all. People are having bad reactions and dying as a result of mandates. Who will be held liable?
> 
> ADE
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33113270/
> ...


I might be wrong but I feel like you made your mind up about the risk of COVID vaccines and then hunted for info to support your feelings on this issue. I also believe that even if the vaccines took years to develop like Dr. Fauci believes in 2019 pre COVID you would still not support vaccination. 
The harder humans are pushed the more we achieve and the faster we achieve it, good luck bro.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Kaiser Permanente suspends 2,200 unvaccinated employees*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cant work here with out been vaccinated. If someone can’t prove they have had the jab I send them home and I get fined myself if I don’t enforce this on my construction sites


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I might be wrong but I feel like you made your mind up about the risk of COVID vaccines and then hunted for info to support your feelings on this issue. I also believe that even if the vaccines took years to develop like Dr. Fauci believes in 2019 pre COVID you would still not support vaccination.
> The harder humans are pushed the more we achieve and the faster we achieve it, good luck bro.


When you have a child get injured from a vaccine it kind of changes your perspective on things. You are correct in stating that I do not support vaccinations at all. And it’s not to support my feelings. I actually look at all the data and real world evidence. Science isn’t just “follow the narrative” and disregard data and evidence contrary to that. Especially when you learn about how these vaccine ingredients migrate to other parts of the body like nanoaluminum particles penetrating the blood brain barrier and lipid nanoparticles carrying spike proteins into almost every major organ. We can tell ourselves that rushed vaccines were done thoroughly and safely due to “urgent need”. I’m pretty sure there was no major advancements from October 2019 to when they started developing these vaccines that would reduce the time needed to test for safety. The people taking these vaccines are the long-term safety trial. Best of luck to you also mate.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

Apparently the jab starts waning after 2 months..









Studies confirm waning immunity from Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine


Two real-world studies published Wednesday confirm that the immune protection offered by two doses of Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine drops off after two months or so, although protection against severe disease, hospitalization and death remains strong.




www.cnn.com





@hanimmal @mooray

Also we just had another covid death here, of a vaxxed person. That makes the last three deaths in my county among the vaccinated.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Apparently the jab starts waning after 2 months..
> Also we just had another covid death here, of a vaxxed person. *That makes the last three deaths in my county among the vaccinated.*


How many unvaccinated?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Apparently the jab starts waning after 2 months..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately the protection against severe disease, hospitalization, and death remain strong.



> @hanimmal @mooray
> 
> Also we just had another covid death here, of a vaxxed person. That makes the last three deaths in my county among the vaccinated.


How many deaths in your county among the unvaccinated?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How many unvaccinated?





tyler.durden said:


> Fortunately the protection against severe disease, hospitalization, and death remain strong.
> 
> 
> 
> How many deaths in your county among the unvaccinated?


Unfortunately my county does not provide that data. They only recently started reporting whether deaths were among the vaccinated or unvaccinated groups. We've had 215 deaths total in my county and that number was stagnant at 210 for a while until about a month ago. At that time it was announced that there were two new deaths in unvaccinated individuals who were in compromised health conditions are ready. Then a week ago it was announced that there were two new deaths among the vaccinated group, both individuals were over 60. Now today there is announcement of another death of a vaccinated person. That is all that I can tell you for certain.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

Has anybody seen this data analysis published a week ago? Interesting. 


https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10654-021-00808-7


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2021)

Vaccinated people die all the time. Just because they are vaccinated doesn’t make them immortal . Lol. Good luck trying to prove this proven safe vaccine is the reason a person dies. 
you fucktards are desperate for attention now that the pandemic is coming to an end and your kind are have no platform. Go stick a swab up your ass, dip shits.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

*“76% of September Covid-19 deaths are vax breakthroughs*
BYGUY PAGEON SEPTEMBER 30, 2021 • ( 57 COMMENTS )

*by Guy Page*
Just eight of the 33 Vermonters who died of Covid-19 in September were unvaccinated, the Vermont Department of Heath said Wednesday. 
Health Department spokesperson Ben Truman said most of the vaccine ‘breakthrough’ Covid-19 fatalities were elderly. Because they were among the first vaccinated, Vermont’s elderly “have had more time to potentially become a vaccine breakthrough case,” he said. 
Expressed in percentages, 76% of Vermont Covid-19 fatalities were breakthrough cases.”


It’s important to note that this is outlier data. Also important to note that 70% of Vermonters are fully vaccinated. 

https://vermontdailychronicle.com/2021/09/30/76-of-september-covid-19-deaths-are-vaxxed-breakthroughs/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Vaccinated people die all the time. Just because they are vaccinated doesn’t make them immortal . Lol. Good luck trying to prove this proven safe vaccine is the reason a person dies.
> you fucktards are desperate for attention now that the pandemic is coming to an end and your kind are have no platform. Go stick a swab up your ass, dip shits.


Ad hominem lol. Classic.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

Nearly 50% of Uttar Pradesh Covid-free now: 










Nearly 50% of Uttar Pradesh Covid-free now: Govt | Lucknow News - Times of India


The state government on Wednesday claimed that the deadly novel coronavirus has now been eliminated from nearly 50% of UP with 37 districts of the sta




m.timesofindia.com





Uttar Pradesh is a state in northern India. With over 200 million inhabitants, it is the most populated state in India as well as the most populous country subdivision in the world


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

5,226 deaths of vaccinated people in the US, 16,889 hospitalizations, 183 + million vaccinated, 722,268 deaths from covid.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

“The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) tracks only breakthrough cases that lead to hospitalization and death, which it does by gathering data from state health departments. Only 25 states report some data on breakthroughs, and only 15 of those states update it regularly, according to a recent Kaiser Family Foundation analysis of state data. Encouragingly, this data suggests that breakthrough cases among the fully vaccinated are extremely rare – well below 1% in states collecting this information. (Note that undercounts are expected, since people with breakthrough infections may not know they are sick or bother to get tested.)”

Why are they reporting cases of unvaccinated that aren’t resulting in death or hospitalization? Something smells fishy.
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2021/aug/06/cdc-covid-coronavirus-data-breakthrough-cases


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2021)

Man accused of killing his pharmacist brother was enraged about COVID-19 vaccine


A Maryland man accused of killing his pharmacist brother and sister-in-law believed COVID-19 vaccine misinformation, court documents say.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 7, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> When you have a child get injured from a vaccine it kind of changes your perspective on things. You are correct in stating that I do not support vaccinations at all. And it’s not to support my feelings. I actually look at all the data and real world evidence. Science isn’t just “follow the narrative” and disregard data and evidence contrary to that. Especially when you learn about how these vaccine ingredients migrate to other parts of the body like nanoaluminum particles penetrating the blood brain barrier and lipid nanoparticles carrying spike proteins into almost every major organ. We can tell ourselves that rushed vaccines were done thoroughly and safely due to “urgent need”. I’m pretty sure there was no major advancements from October 2019 to when they started developing these vaccines that would reduce the time needed to test for safety. The people taking these vaccines are the long-term safety trial. Best of luck to you also mate.


I get were your coming from with the kids thing but my ex’s son got meningococcal, she would of sold her soul for that vaccine to be available but it wasnt and it ended badly.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I get were your coming from with the kids thing but my ex’s son got meningococcal, she would of sold her soul for that vaccine to be available but it wasnt and it ended badly.


That’s understandable coming from her perspective. Like I said, everybody should make their own decisions on receiving drugs themselves or injecting their children with drugs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> *“76% of September Covid-19 deaths are vax breakthroughs*
> BYGUY PAGEON SEPTEMBER 30, 2021 • ( 57 COMMENTS )
> 
> *by Guy Page*
> ...


There's many areas that have less than 10 cases total.......many of those areas are not as rural as the places that have much higher covid numbers. A lot of the areas that have the lower numbers also are the highest vaccinated areas.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Man accused of killing his pharmacist brother was enraged about COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> A Maryland man accused of killing his pharmacist brother and sister-in-law believed COVID-19 vaccine misinformation, court documents say.
> ...


*“A mentally disturbed Maryland man”*


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There's many areas that have less than 10 cases total.......many of those areas are not as rural as the places that have much higher covid numbers. A lot of the areas that have the lower numbers also are the highest vaccinated areas.


Did you look at the data analysis I posted?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2021)

Not Covid related, but anything that has the potential to save a quarter of a million kids a year from a nasty death, I'll take.








A ‘Historic Event’: First Malaria Vaccine Approved by W.H.O. (Published 2021)


Malaria kills about 500,000 people each year, about half of them children in Africa. The new vaccine isn’t perfect, but it will help turn the tide, experts said.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

From Vermont Dept of Health.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> *“A mentally disturbed Maryland man”*


Yeah like you, a mental anti vaxxer. Everyone knows anti vaxxers are out to lunch. Lol. A dying breed. ( thank god)


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Did you look at the data analysis I posted?


I live here.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> From Vermont Dept of Health.
> View attachment 5004773


Using any numbers "since January" are irrelevant, as no one was yet vaccinated in January. Heck, even the first week of March only 10% were vaccinated. It wasn't until the start of May that we even hit the 30% mark. Meanwhile January had the biggest surge of the entire pandemic, and you want to use that wave to somehow prove a point. Bad data points there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Using any numbers "since January" are irrelevant, as no one was yet vaccinated in January. Heck, even the first week of March only 10% were vaccinated. It wasn't until the start of May that we even hit the 30% mark. Meanwhile January had the biggest surge of the entire pandemic, and you want to use that wave to somehow prove a point. Bad data points there.


The numbers would include the longest vaccinated.....and those I would think would be the ones starting to get it and have a possible "breakthrough". I think a booster is a great idea.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> 5,226 deaths of vaccinated people in the US, 16,889 hospitalizations, 183 + million vaccinated, 722,268 deaths from covid.


Let's consider those numbers a bit closer.. First of all that's definitely an undercount, because many deaths from breakout cases are never reported to the CDC. But for the sake of argument, let's go with that number anyway..

So, that 5226 number was from Sept 27th:



I mean that sounds pretty good, only 5226 vaccine deaths during the pandemic, but wait let's see how it looked one week prior:



Hmm.. looks like an increase of around 800 vaccinated deaths in just one week. Must be an anomaly right? Let's look at the week prior to that..



Wow, holy smokes! It looks like that week we went up close to 1500 deaths. 

Looks like we are averaging around 1000 deaths among the vaccinated a week, and that number is expected to rise with vaccine efficacy waning.


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Using any numbers "since January" are irrelevant, as no one was yet vaccinated in January. Heck, even the first week of March only 10% were vaccinated. It wasn't until the start of May that we even hit the 30% mark. Meanwhile January had the biggest surge of the entire pandemic, and you want to use that wave to somehow prove a point. Bad data points there.


Vaccinations started mid December 2020. You have the bad data.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The numbers would include the longest vaccinated.....and those I would think would be the ones starting to get it and have a possible "breakthrough". I think a booster is a great idea.


No one was vaccinated in January, but that is when the highest death count too place. You can't use a time period when vaccination was not even a thing to try to prove a point about vaccination efficacy. It's basic statistics 101.


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No one was vaccinated in January, but that is when the highest death count too place. You can't use a time period when vaccination was not even a thing to try to prove a point about vaccination efficacy. It's basic statistics 101.


You might want to read the timeframe covered.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Vaccinations started mid December 2020. You have the bad data.


The key word there is "started". No one is considered vaccinated until 2-weeks after the second dose, except in the case on single shot jabs. I don't have bad data, but you have a bad understanding.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> *No one was vaccinated in January,* but that is when the highest death count too place. You can't use a time period when vaccination was not even a thing to try to prove a point about vaccination efficacy. It's basic statistics 101.


My wife was. And she wasn't the first....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> You might want to read the timeframe covered.


I did, this is from what you posted:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife was. And she wasn't the first....


She received her second jab during January, or her first?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> She received her second jab during January, or her first?


Second was in January. I think you might want to check your shit.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

OK, so I was wrong. By the end of January 1.7% of the US population was fully vaxxed. It's still not a good data point statistically speaking:


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> OK, so I was wrong. By the end of January 1.7% of the US population was fully vaxxed. It's still not a good data point statistically speaking:
> 
> View attachment 5004841


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

If you guys don't understand how stupid it is to use a time period of maximum covid cases combined with the lowest vaccination rate to somehow prove efficacy, then you should really take statistics again.


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

January to Sep. is the inclusive time frame, and the data was breakthrough cases. It said nothing about efficacy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> January to Sep. is the inclusive time frame, and the data was breakthrough cases. It said nothing about efficacy.


Right, but you are speaking about a % of breakthrough cases, relative to the total number of cases in a specific subset. In the subset mentioned, the most cases occurred during January, which is also a time when almost no one was vaccinated, so of course out of those 3 million cases during January, none of them will be breakthrough cases. Somehow you want to use that bastardized data to prove your case. Nope, doesn't work like that. Again, this is statistics 101.

It is about efficacy though. Breakthrough cases happen when the vaccine wasn't effective.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Beakthrough cases happen when the vaccine wasn't effective.


I you need a booster.....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I you need a booster.....


I you do you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I you do you?


LOL yeah! Exactly


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

Fact Check: 3 Examples of Data Gone Wrong


How far should you trust the data? About as far as you can throw it, if these examples are any indication.




www.skyward.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

I give up.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I give up.


You don't understand statistics do you?


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

"In practice, statistics is the idea we can learn about the properties of large sets of objects or events (a population) by studying the characteristics of a smaller number of similar objects or events (a sample). Because in many cases gathering comprehensive data about an entire population is too costly, difficult, or flat out impossible, statistics start with a sample that can conveniently or affordably be observed."
The data is comprehensive, so therefore not a statistic.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> "In practice, statistics is the idea we can learn about the properties of large sets of objects or events (a population) by studying the characteristics of a smaller number of similar objects or events (a sample). Because in many cases gathering comprehensive data about an entire population is too costly, difficult, or flat out impossible, statistics start with a sample that can conveniently or affordably be observed."
> The data is comprehensive, so therefore not a statistic.


You never took statistics did you? The data is not comprehensive by the CDC's own admission anyhow. Try again.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ask anyone who had polio just a generation ago if vaccines do anything positive...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5004910


wearing your seatbelt is no guarantee you won't die in a car accident, but it sure improves your chances of living through it....and please stop at stop signs Roy....and please don't drive drunk even though drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> wearing your seatbelt is no guarantee you won't die in a car accident, but it sure improves your chances of living through it....and please stop at stop signs Roy....and please don't drive drunk even though drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> wearing your seatbelt is no guarantee you won't die in a car accident, but it sure improves your chances of living through it....and please stop at stop signs Roy....and please don't drive drunk even though drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate.


Do you always obey the speed limit @doublejj ?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Do you always obey the speed limit @doublejj ?


I haven't received a speeding ticket in 40+ years...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I haven't received a speeding ticket in 40+ years...


That wasn't the question, nice dodge though.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That wasn't the question, nice dodge though.


I try not to do things that might endanger others...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I try not to do things that might endanger others...


So you disobey the speed limits, but you haven't gotten caught in 40 years, and you do it in a way that you deem safe to society. Got it.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So you disobey the speed limits, but you haven't gotten caught in 40 years, and you do it in a way that you deem safe to society. Got it.


I share the road with others that I don't know, and drive defensibly as to not risk the safety of others on the road. Common courtesy saves lives. Thinking of others is a bold concept I know but you might raise your eyes and see the danger you might present to those around you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I share the road with others that I don't know, and drive defensibly as to not risk the safety of others on the road. Common courtesy saves lives. Thinking of others is a bold concept I know but you might raise your eyes and see the danger you might present to those around you.


That isn't at question here. 

If anything is at question, should be why you would tell others to stop at stop signs, while you openly defy speed limits yourself. 

Personally if I come to a 4-way stop and am the only one in sight, I will do a rolling stop. I assume you do the same. Why can't Rob?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That isn't at question here.
> 
> If anything is at question, should be why you would tell others to stop at stop signs, while you openly defy speed limits yourself.
> 
> Personally if I come to a 4-way stop and am the only one in sight, I will do a rolling stop. I assume you do the same. Why can't Rob?


you and I are different. To me, being self centered is not a virtue...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


I still make Jiffy Pop at home.....a hold over from my beach camping days


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 7, 2021)

So....... you guys don’t talk about penises anymore?
That was way cooler.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> you and I are different. To me, being self centered is not a virtue...


That's a farce.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So....... you guys don’t talk about penises anymore?
> That was way cooler.


We're talking to penises...


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 8, 2021)

About a pound!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2021)

We might finally know what causes 'COVID toes'


A mysterious condition known as "COVID toes" may finally have an explanation.




www.livescience.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

Just found out a next door neighbor died from "pneumonia" but he had Covid and put off going to a Dr and was on a ventilator. With all their pre existing conditions I would have thought they would have been vaccinated, but who knows.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just found out a next door neighbor died from "pneumonia" but he had Covid and put off going to a Dr and was on a ventilator. With all their pre existing conditions I would have thought they would have been vaccinated, but who knows.


But it's just a cold and vaccines don't work and we can treat it with horse paste and Vitameatavegamin! I'm sure the doctors just wanted more money from a Covid dx vs a Pneumonia dx


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

Anyone know where I can get a booster and a Brazilian at the same place? I need the flu shot too but I thought that’d be too much to ask for.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

Wait, they get hepatitis shots before they touch me damn bicep.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just found out a next door neighbor died from "pneumonia" but he had Covid and put off going to a Dr and was on a ventilator. With all their pre existing conditions I would have thought they would have been vaccinated, but who knows.


Sounds like my mother, who still uses my middle school dr, smh.
She’s taking the zztop pack and antibiotics. But in all fairness she’d rather die at home, and she probably doesn’t want hospital bills. Which I don’t think there are?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 11, 2021)

Can’t we just rewind this shitty movie?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Sounds like my mother, who still uses my middle school dr, smh.
> She’s taking the zztop pack and antibiotics. But in all fairness she’d rather die at home, and she probably doesn’t want hospital bills. Which I don’t think there are?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2021)

__





Why Some Nations Have Deadlier Outbreaks With the Same Vaccines






www.msn.com





*Why Some Nations Have Deadlier Outbreaks With the Same Vaccines *

Quite interesting


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2021)

*COVID-19 live updates: COVID No. 1 cause of death for 35-to-54-year-olds in September*








Unvaccinated people 11 times more likely to die in COVID-19 delta surge


The United States has been facing a COVID-19 surge as the more contagious delta variant continues to spread.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2021)

Ivermectin is the new hydroxychloroquine, take 6: Incompetence and fraud everywhere!


Ivermectin is the new hydroxychloroquine, a drug repurposed for COVID-19 that almost certainly doesn't work but is still being touted as a "miracle cure" by quacks, grifters, and political ideologues.



sciencebasedmedicine.org


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

There was a post on the local facebook page about a walkout form the schools to protest the vaccine mandates, guess who couldn't keep his mouth shut? lol. Bring on the microchip people!


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> There was a post on the local facebook page about a walkout form the schools to protest the vaccine mandates, guess who couldn't keep his mouth shut? lol. Bring on the microchip people!


One person said "So you get a shot, and a booster, and another for the rest of your life?"
I said flu shots are done annually.


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> One person said "So you get a shot, and a booster, and another for the rest of your life?"
> I said flu shots are done annually.


They say they may have it in pill form. Might have to shove it up whiner's asses though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> One person said "So you get a shot, and a booster, and another for the rest of your life?"
> I said flu shots are done annually.


Try pointing out mandatory vaccinations required for public school attendance - some folks are typically clueless & it blows their minds.









State-by-State: Vaccinations Required for Public School Kindergarten - ProCon.org


Find out which vaccines are mandated for public school kindergarten entry as of August 2021, along with links for each state's requirements.




vaccines.procon.org


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try pointing out mandatory vaccinations required for public school attendance - some folks are typically clueless & it blows their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I posted first, and asked why the drama about adding one.


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try pointing out mandatory vaccinations required for public school attendance - some folks are typically clueless & it blows their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are enough loonies out there against shots that have been standard for decades. The would rather believe in a flat Earth where they should do as they please.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 14, 2021)

Everyone needs an annual jab for the majority of their lives. Which will go on for what, 10, 20, 100, 1000’s of years?

Think how much money has been materialised from thin air.. it’s very clever. Maybe one way of paying for their fuck ups lol


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Everyone needs an annual jab for the majority of their lives. Which will go on for what, 10, 20, 100, 1000’s of years?
> 
> Think how much money has been materialised from thin air.. it’s very clever. Maybe one way of paying for their fuck ups lol


How is it materialized out of thin air? The money comes at the cost of other things.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2021)

*17 employees have died from Covid in one Florida school district since August*








17 employees have died from Covid in a Florida school district since August


"Every death is a devastating blow to our community," according to a statement from the Polk County Public Schools.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5009712


That picture freaks me out no matter how many times I've seen it.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That picture freaks me out no matter how many times I've seen it.


too much time at sea....


----------



## lokie (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> One person said "So you get a shot, and a booster, and another for the rest of your life?"
> I said flu shots are done annually.


No one is compelled to get a flu shot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> No one is compelled to get a flu shot.


I have felt so. Jobs I have made it uncomfortable if I didn’t get it. They said if you don’t get it you will have to wear a mask all the time . That was pre pandemic. Now I am made to wear a mask all the time so it’s like... hmmm. But I will get it anyway. I went to get one at work a couple days ago we had some supply but they ran out pretty quick .


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 15, 2021)

printer said:


> How is it materialized out of thin air? The money comes at the cost of other things.


Sure but those other things weren’t in as much demand when now billions of jabs are now manufactured.

Money is being made!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> No one is compelled to get a flu shot.


No one is required to get a booster either.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Sure but those other things weren’t in as much demand when now billions of jabs are now manufactured.
> 
> Money is being made!!


So where do you think the money to protect people is coming from? The tooth faerie? What are they now not spending money on? Please explain, I am curious.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Sure but those other things weren’t in as much demand when now billions of jabs are now manufactured.
> 
> Money is being made!!


That is not the #1 thing.
In this instance “money being made” does not equate to “scam being run”. You imply equivalence.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

Just going to leave this here.... and hey if you prove him and his team of doctors and lawyers wrong infront of the retired federal judges.,,,,you can win a million bucks.

look it over... make you own decision.. what i found interesting was how israel and india (87% jabbed and india 5% jabbed) second wave delta spike graphs looked almost exactly the same.



http://www.skirsch.com/covid/Deaths.pdf











(PDF) Analysis of COVID-19 vaccine death reports from the Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS) Database Interim: Results and Analysis


PDF | Clinically trained reviewers have undertaken a detailed analysis of a sample of the early deaths reported in VAERS (250 out of the 1644 deaths... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net





and the 1 million dollar contract: https://www.skirsch.com/covid/Bet.pdf


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> Just going to leave this here.... and hey if you prove him and his team of doctors and lawyers wrong infront of the retired federal judges.,,,,you can win a million bucks.
> 
> look it over... make you own decision.. what i found interesting was how israel and india (87% jabbed and india 5% jabbed) second wave delta spike graphs looked almost exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Is that the same as proving Mike Lindells lies, cause the right is proven to welch on debts


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 15, 2021)

printer said:


> So where do you think the money to protect people is coming from? The tooth faerie? What are they now not spending money on? Please explain, I am curious.


Where does it come from? Wherever it wants. Money is made up. Money is a symbol for a physical item.

I don’t know what they are not spending it on? Never asked.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That is not the #1 thing.
> In this instance “money being made” does not equate to “scam being run”. You imply equivalence.


I’m merely stating that if there’s an opportunity to make money seldom governments refuse the opportunity to do so.

It’s just the way this worlds works unfortunately


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Is that the same as proving Mike Lindells lies, cause the right is proven to welch on debts


I mean, its referenced work, all cited.,....I mean Iknow you could'nt have read the 30+ pages... and all the references....But okay, figured i'd lay down some verifiable facts and let you guys decide... but I can see minds are predetermined.... But wanna know whats not fake news? India and Israel spiking almost exactly the same. percentage wise. Graphs are in there... info was had by Israel and India.... Also... in the out break in MA. nearly 75% of all hospitalized... were jabbed https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/massachusetts-outbreak-demonstrates-delta-variants-transmissibility

I mean its efficacy is pretty lousy.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> I mean, its referenced work, all cited.,....I mean Iknow you could'nt have read the 30+ pages... and all the references....But okay, figured i'd lay down some verifiable facts and let you guys decide... but I can see minds are predetermined.... But wanna know whats not fake news? India and Israel spiking almost exactly the same. percentage wise. Graphs are in there... info was had by Israel and India.... Also... in the out break in MA. nearly 75% of all hospitalized... were jabbed https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/massachusetts-outbreak-demonstrates-delta-variants-transmissibility
> 
> I mean its efficacy is pretty lousy.


Curious 
Does your victim card ever expire?


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

Does you blindly follow the tv and never check any known facts card ever expire? I mean I knew who i was dealing with... when i read your info line....friend of mine, 25 years old. division 2 wrestler... 23 got it, parcarditis... was in the hospital on second jab, Its not just made up... and no I didnt vote for trump... I mean its all there, I guess id want to turn a blind eye as well if i touted having the vacine like you do, and it works like shit... lol

just figured i could present facts and we could discuss as humans who want to see this thing go away.... But.. as advertised... this section is quite biased... thats cool. infos there for anyone more inquisitive than mr "FULLY VACINATED"


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> I mean, its referenced work, all cited.,....I mean Iknow you could'nt have read the 30+ pages... and all the references....But okay, figured i'd lay down some verifiable facts and let you guys decide... but I can see minds are predetermined.... But wanna know whats not fake news? India and Israel spiking almost exactly the same. percentage wise. Graphs are in there... info was had by Israel and India.... Also... in the out break in MA. nearly 75% of all hospitalized... were jabbed https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/massachusetts-outbreak-demonstrates-delta-variants-transmissibility
> 
> I mean its efficacy is pretty lousy.







__





Why Some Nations Have Deadlier Outbreaks With the Same Vaccines






www.msn.com


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not those #s we're looking at.. its the curve that hit both the most vaccinated country in the world, israel and one of the Least... (India) and the curve looked almost identical...I mean I dont know what other evidence with clearer signs can be presented in a world wide pandemic.. other than, this country, lots of jabs, still high rate of infection, this country, almost no jabs, tightly packed, shit conditions, SAME spike.,... right? this info came from India and Israel themselves.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> Does you blindly follow the tv and never check any known facts card ever expire? I mean I knew who i was dealing with... when i read your info line....friend of mine, 25 years old. division 2 wrestler... 23 got it, parcarditis... was in the hospital on second jab, Its not just made up... and no I didnt vote for trump... I mean its all there, I guess id want to turn a blind eye as well if i touted having the vacine like you do, and it works like shit... lol
> 
> just figured i could present facts and we could discuss as humans who want to see this thing go away.... But.. as advertised... this section is quite biased... thats cool. infos there for anyone more inquisitive than mr "FULLY VACINATED"


How do you tell known facts from well crafted propaganda?
Sincerely,
someone who just gotta know


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> Its not those #s we're looking at.. its the curve that hit both the most vaccinated country in the world, israel and one of the Least... (India) and the curve looked almost identical...I mean I dont know what other evidence with clearer signs can be presented in a world wide pandemic.. other than, this country, lots of jabs, still high rate of infection, this country, almost no jabs, tightly packed, shit conditions, SAME spike.,... right? this info came from India and Israel themselves.


Infection tells one side of the story. The other is consequence of infection. There the vaxed did ridiculously better than the unvaxed. Infection yes, morbidity not so much. That is a serious metric.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

morbidity numbers were within 5%, between israel and India, ( during delta outbreak) and most attribute those 5%s to the mostly appauling conditions MOST people live in... In India.... actually..and trust me the 5% that are jabbed are of the upper class ...and dont live in those conditions in India... (if you read.....at all... weird someone screaming propaganda is unwilling to look at facts given by other gov't, cdc and w.h.o., whilst....only believing their echo chamber of propaganda..) But I guess if you deem official reports by doctors, lawyers and entire governments.....propaganda... then well... There is no reaching you.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> morbidity numbers were within 5%, between israel and India, ( during delta outbreak) and most attribute those 5%s to the mostly appauling conditions MOST people live in... In India.... actually..and trust me the 5% that are jabbed are of the upper class ...and dont live in those conditions in India... (if you read.....at all... weird someone screaming propaganda is unwilling to look at facts given by other gov't, cdc and w.h.o., whilst....only believing their echo chamber of propaganda..) But I guess if you deem official reports by doctors, lawyers and entire governments.....propaganda... then well... There is no reaching you.


Links


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Where does it come from? Wherever it wants. Money is made up. Money is a symbol for a physical item.
> 
> I don’t know what they are not spending it on? Never asked.


Then you are a fool by your reply.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Links


I've linked everything.. in PDF format, including all referenced links to israel, the vaccination reporting system vaers....and India....and the link the the delta outbreak in MA... which lined hospital ERs with 75% fully jabbed folks.... one page back.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Sure but those other things weren’t in as much demand when now billions of jabs are now manufactured.
> 
> *Money is being made!!*


You work for free?


Nutty sKunK said:


> I’m merely stating that if there’s an opportunity to make money seldom governments refuse the opportunity to do so.
> 
> It’s just the way this worlds works unfortunately


So you don't work for a living, because money bad?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> I've linked everything.. in PDF format, including all referenced links to israel, the vaccination reporting system vaers....and India....and the link the the delta outbreak in MA... which lined hospital ERs with 75% fully jabbed folks.... one page back.


Never mind PDF. Link to * peer-reviewed* literature. All else is cant.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> Its not those #s we're looking at.. its the curve that hit both the most vaccinated country in the world, israel and one of the Least... (India) and *the curve looked almost identical*...I mean I dont know what other evidence with clearer signs can be presented in a world wide pandemic.. other than, this country, lots of jabs, still high rate of infection, this country, almost no jabs, tightly packed, shit conditions, SAME spike.,... right? this info came from India and Israel themselves.


You never took statistics, did you?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2021)

Is this methagins new sock?


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> I mean, its referenced work, all cited.,....I mean Iknow you could'nt have read the 30+ pages... and all the references....But okay, figured i'd lay down some verifiable facts and let you guys decide... but I can see minds are predetermined.... But wanna know whats not fake news? India and Israel spiking almost exactly the same. percentage wise. Graphs are in there... info was had by Israel and India.... Also... in the out break in MA. nearly 75% of all hospitalized... were jabbed https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/massachusetts-outbreak-demonstrates-delta-variants-transmissibility
> 
> I mean its efficacy is pretty lousy.


A quote from your article.

"Despite the findings from the outbreak in Provincetown, the vaccine does appear to provide good protection against severe disease."

Fuck your predetermined bullshit.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

lol ....and there it is.. as soon as genuine information is presented.... that outlies anything outside of what "your side" is fighting for... its not legit... I mean, I cant live my life that way, and ....idk.. its just got to feel awfully weird...to only surround yourself with one sided 'facts'.... and statistics......right.. well...im a graduate of an ivy league school... and ive worked 15 years as a night system administrator at the second largest big pharma distributer in the world... but im sure those facts will be filed under the "non peer-reviewed" part of your brain... lol... OH Im sure no one from medical news today.. or the Isreali gov't.... or Indian gov't has ever taken statistics..... or understands these #s... you're right they're all just saying YAHOOOO as they release info...willy nilly right based on bullshit...right?? *rolls eyes*


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Is this methagins new sock?


Thanks for the hint in your avatar or I wouldn't have got it. So many socks so little laundry.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> lol ....and there it is.. as soon as *genuine information *is presented.... that outlies anything outside of what "your side" is fighting for... its not legit... I mean, I cant live my life that way, and ....idk.. its just got to feel awfully weird...to only surround yourself with one sided 'facts'.... and statistics......right.. well...im a graduate of an ivy league school... and ive worked 15 years as a night system administrator at the second largest big pharma distributer in the world... but im sure those facts will be filed under the "non peer-reviewed" part of your brain... lol... OH Im sure no one from medical news today.. or the Isreali gov't.... or Indian gov't has ever taken statistics..... or understands these #s... you're right they're all just saying YAHOOOO as they release info...willy nilly right based on bullshit...right?? *rolls eyes*


cite peer-reviewed source


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for the hint in your avatar or I wouldn't have got it. So many socks so little laundry.


Little bitch keeps taking my pics, see if he takes this one


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

printer said:


> A quote from your article.
> 
> "Despite the findings from the outbreak in Provincetown, the vaccine does appear to provide good protection against severe disease."
> 
> Fuck your predetermined bullshit.



and its efficacy as a vaccine, something that prevents a disease.... not 'lessens' it......is dog shit, if 3/4ths of the people in the icu in MA were fully vaxed..... and if its so good., why were they seeking hospitalization?... cuz they felt great? cmon man.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> lol ....and there it is.. as soon as genuine information is presented.... that outlies anything outside of what "your side" is fighting for... its not legit... I mean, I cant live my life that way, and ....idk.. its just got to feel awfully weird...to only surround yourself with one sided 'facts'.... and statistics......right.. well...im a graduate of an ivy league school... and ive worked 15 years as a night system administrator at the second largest big pharma distributer in the world... but im sure those facts will be filed under the "non peer-reviewed" part of your brain... lol... OH Im sure no one from medical news today.. or the Isreali gov't.... or Indian gov't has ever taken statistics..... or understands these #s... you're right they're all just saying YAHOOOO as they release info...willy nilly right based on bullshit...right?? *rolls eyes*


^^^^
This is what can get a computer science degree, from an Ivy League school! I don't believe you.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

Like I said, No need to continue with you folks, the information is there. its been reviewed....and referenced by several doctors, who I assure you... are smarter than you....and several lawyers, and several retired federal judges... who were willing to participate in his prove me wrong part of the findings...you want to turn your head and say NO NO, CNN is right.,. reeeee.. then do so... I just could never live like, well everything outside what I believe is bullshit...its...not healthy.. Cheers.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> and its efficacy as a vaccine, something that prevents a disease.... not 'lessens' it......is dog shit, if 3/4ths of the people in the icu in MA were fully vaxed..... and if its so good., why were they seeking hospitalization?... cuz they felt great? cmon man.


You're wrong again. Lessening the consequences of an illness is absolutely acceptable in the infectious disease world.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> Just going to leave this here.... and hey if you prove him and his team of doctors and lawyers wrong infront of the retired federal judges.,,,,you can win a million bucks.
> 
> look it over... make you own decision.. what i found interesting was how israel and india (87% jabbed and india 5% jabbed) second wave delta spike graphs looked almost exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Lol, one only has to read the first page and see what utter shit this "report" is. I've never seen a "report" with so many emotions lol. 

…

"At this point, two separate stopping conditions have been satisfied:
1. *The vaccines kill more people than they save" *

That's almost fucking laughable. If misinformation wasn't so dangerous.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^^
> This is what can get a computer science degree, from an Ivy League school! I don't believe you.


well i mean you dont believe, medical news today, Israel, India, CDC or the w.h.o, several doctors, over 30 references....or lawyers.......why would you believe me, right? lol. have a good night guys.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> Like I said, No need to continue with you folks, the information is there. its been reviewed....*and referenced by several doctors,* who I assure you... are smarter than you....and several lawyers, and several retired federal judges... who were willing to participate in his prove me wrong part of the findings...you want to turn your head and say NO NO, CNN is right.,. reeeee.. then do so... I just could never live like, well everything outside what I believe is bullshit...its...not healthy.. Cheers.


You mean these:




__





Home - FLCCC | Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance


Weekly Webinar MyStory Find a Provider Find a Pharmacy Weekly Webinar MyStory About THE FLCCC Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance The FLCCC Alliance was created by




covid19criticalcare.com





Someone has to graduate at the bottom of their medical school class and there are doctors with mental illness as well as avarice.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> well i mean you dont believe, medical news today, Israel, India, CDC or the w.h.o, several doctors, over 30 references....or lawyers.......why would you believe me, right? lol. have a good night guys.


Sit down buttercup and quietly wait your turn. Covid will get to you soon.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're wrong again. Lessening the consequences of an illness is absolutely acceptable in the infectious disease world.


_Vaccine_, suspension of weakened or killed microorganisms or toxins or of antibodies or lymphocytes that is administered to prevent disease ......last two words there... are where you get efficacy, % of prevention of disease.... The mrna gene manipulator.....does not prevent anything, as far as transmission....anyways, I don't want to beat you guys up too too much... just provide information for people more willing to not live their whole lives through don lemon or faux news.... honestly... neither of your two fit that criteria...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> _Vaccine_, suspension of weakened or killed microorganisms or toxins or of antibodies or lymphocytes that is administered to prevent disease ......last two words there... are where you get efficacy, % of prevention of disease.... The mrna gene manipulator.....does not prevent anything, as far as transmission....anyways, I don't want to beat you guys up too too much... just provide information for people more willing to not live their whole lives through don lemon or faux news.... honestly... neither of your two fit that criteria...


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sit down buttercup and quietly wait your turn. Covid will get to you soon.


had it. twice. took zinc, vit c, vit d., symptoms were gone in 3 days.......second time I had it..... almost no Symptoms other than 100.2 temp.. for ~48 hrs... also my Mother who is 70 and a diabetic... has had it..and to top it all off.. my uncle who is 78....and not in good health,, smoked for 35 years... has beat it.. no hospitalization.... weighs 230lbs. 5'8 tall... Anti bodies > mrna manipulator... according to pfizer.. right? have a good evening gents.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> and its efficacy as a vaccine, something that prevents a disease.... not 'lessens' it......is dog shit, if 3/4ths of the people in the icu in MA were fully vaxed..... and if its so good., why were they seeking hospitalization?... cuz they felt great? cmon man.


A perfect instance of dishonest statistics.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> *had it. twice*. took zinc, vit c, vit d., symptoms were gone in 3 days.......second time I had it..... almost no Symptoms other than 100.2 temp.. for ~48 hrs... also my Mother who is 70 and a diabetic... has had it..and to top it all off.. my uncle who is 78....and not in good health,, smoked for 35 years... has beat it.. no hospitalization.... weighs 230lbs. 5'8 tall... Anti bodies > mrna manipulator... according to pfizer.. right? have a good evening gents.


But if you build such GREAT immunity from natural infection how did you have this twice? Like I said take a seat, Covid will be back for you.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> lol ....and there it is.. as soon as genuine information is presented.... that outlies anything outside of what "your side" is fighting for... its not legit... I mean, I cant live my life that way, and ....idk.. its just got to feel awfully weird...to only surround yourself with one sided 'facts'.... and statistics......right.. well...im a graduate of an ivy league school... and ive worked 15 years as a night system administrator at the second largest big pharma distributer in the world... but im sure those facts will be filed under the "non peer-reviewed" part of your brain... lol... OH Im sure no one from medical news today.. or the Isreali gov't.... or Indian gov't has ever taken statistics..... or understands these #s... you're right they're all just saying YAHOOOO as they release info...willy nilly right based on bullshit...right?? *rolls eyes*


"as soon as genuine information is presented...."

You are new to this section. Ask the regulars here if anyone one of us has referenced papers and recognized sources, I am sure a name or two would come up. Also, you get more credibility if you you use real sentences, collected into paragraphs that are coherent and implies thought was given to the subject. Not snatches of late night texting to another 13 year old girl.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> and its efficacy as a vaccine, something that prevents a disease.... not 'lessens' it......is dog shit, if 3/4ths of the people in the icu in MA were fully vaxed..... and if its so good., why were they seeking hospitalization?... cuz they felt great? cmon man.


And what would those people be feeling if they were not vaxed with at least some defenses against Delta? Show where unvaxed people have better outcomes than vaxed people.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> had it. twice. took zinc, vit c, vit d., symptoms were gone in 3 days.......second time I had it..... almost no Symptoms other than 100.2 temp.. for ~48 hrs... also my Mother who is 70 and a diabetic... has had it..and to top it all off.. my uncle who is 78....and not in good health,, smoked for 35 years... has beat it.. no hospitalization.... weighs 230lbs. 5'8 tall... Anti bodies > mrna manipulator... according to pfizer.. right? have a good evening gents.


Hardly peer reviewed. I am a Nigerian Prince. Really.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

printer said:


> Hardly peer reviewed. I am a Nigerian Prince. Really.


I have awaited you all my life, effendi. Make me fuck-you-rich NOW.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> and its efficacy as a vaccine, something that prevents a disease.... not 'lessens' it......is dog shit, if 3/4ths of the people in the icu in MA were fully vaxed..... and if its so good., why were they seeking hospitalization?... cuz they felt great? cmon man.


Yes, Delta has taken care of that. But the value in the shots now is to keep hospitals from being overrun. And I have a soft spot for hospital staff, 10 years of service in one.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

printer said:


> "as soon as genuine information is presented...."
> 
> You are new to this section. Ask the regulars here if anyone one of us has referenced papers and recognized sources, I am sure a name or two would come up. Also, you get more credibility if you you use real sentences, collected into paragraphs that are coherent and implies thought was given to the subject. Not snatches of late night texting to another 13 year old girl.


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You work for free?
> 
> So you don't work for a living, because money bad?


Amazingly I do work for free. Well, free as possible. No boss, self employed, don’t need to do anything because I’ve made my income.

Im a very lucky man in that respect.

Money is not bad. Money is confused with wealth. Why there is no wealth at all in money itself. Money merely represents the wealth of an object.


----------



## Smallbud (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Little bitch keeps taking my pics, see if he takes this one


Hey you still number one most hated troll.... Yes you are now where's your dick picture?


----------



## Smallbud (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Little bitch keeps taking my pics, see if he takes this one


Still no dick picture yet?

Don't worry everyone still hates you!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

Smallbud said:


> Still no dick picture yet?
> 
> Don't worry everyone still hates you!


sick profile pic, bro.


----------



## Smallbud (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> sick profile pic, bro.


Yep thank for that troll just what I always wanted of the biggest dick here, your so welcome....

Oh no my use of the word your and you're got mixed up, I know how much childish pathetic things piss you off!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

Smallbud said:


> Yep thank for that troll just what I always wanted of the biggest dick here, your so welcome....
> 
> Oh no my use of the word your and you're got mixed up, I know how much childish pathetic things piss you off!


‘’you’re*


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m super pissed off


grrrrrr


----------



## Smallbud (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> ‘’you’re*


You're a hated cock.... Does that work better!


----------



## Smallbud (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I’m super pissed off
> 
> 
> grrrrrr


Just like I was with my new picture you took the time over, grrr grrr grr, oh the indignities!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

Smallbud said:


> You're a hated cock.... Does that work better!


you’re a unfunny piece of trash


carry on


----------



## Smallbud (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> you’re a unfunny piece of trash
> 
> 
> carry on


No we find it funny just were not letting you in on the joke.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

Smallbud said:


> No we find it funny just were not letting you in on the joke.


we? 


how many are up in your head? I know I’m up there living rent free.


----------



## Smallbud (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> we?
> 
> 
> how many are up in your head? I know I’m up there living rent free.


Again your grasped English is so very small...

We means all those who hate you here, that is a lot but your in denial I see!


----------



## Smallbud (Oct 16, 2021)

Hey everyone check out this sic profile picture Bk did for me, if anyone wants one just talk to Bk and use the word troll for 25% off all his time and effort!


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

Smallbud said:


> Again your grasped English is so very small...
> 
> We means all those who hate you here, that is a lot but your in denial I see!



Oh shit

4 dudes on the Internet hate me, how will I ever carry on with my life


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 16, 2021)

You guys trying to get this thread locked?


----------



## Smallbud (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Oh shit
> 
> 4 dudes on the Internet hate me, how will I ever carry on with my life


No idea maybe make up silly pictures and troll every post they ever made.

Oh you done that already, well I ain't got a clue else what you going to do sorry small dick!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Amazingly I do work for free. Well, free as possible. No boss, self employed, don’t need to do anything because I’ve made my income.
> 
> Im a very lucky man in that respect.
> 
> Money is not bad. Money is confused with wealth. Why there is no wealth at all in money itself. Money merely represents the wealth of an object.


I'm retired now so everything I do is free too. Especially in the pot world it is gifted free, all of it that I don't use anyway. If you give your cannabis away free instead of charging then I respect that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> You guys trying to get this thread locked?


I just wish they'd make the interlude more entertaining 

Honestly as for locked I don't think it matters anymore. In the beginning I had reserved the space for discussion as the science on this morphed and matured. I think we pretty much have it in hand (not the disease, the knowledge about it), so I doubt it matters at all for as little as this kind of discussion mattered on a pot forum amongst a bunch of crazy ass stoners, like me 

Nice to see you over here in TnT you should swing by more often.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm retired now so everything I do is free too. Especially in the pot world it is gifted free, all of it that I don't use anyway. If you give your cannabis away free instead of charging then I respect that.


Of course I give it away for free. Too much for me to smoke and it helps out my mates who are less fortunate than me.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Of course I give it away for free. Too much for me to smoke and it helps out my mates who are less fortunate than me.


There are few people who are that generous so go get your Covid vax so you can stick around ;D


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm retired now so everything I do is free too. Especially in the pot world it is gifted free, all of it that I don't use anyway. If you give your cannabis away free instead of charging then I respect that.


I give away most of my harvests. I just enjoy cultivating mostly.


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just wish they'd make the interlude more entertaining
> 
> Honestly as for locked I don't think it matters anymore. In the beginning I had reserved the space for discussion as the science on this morphed and matured. I think we pretty much have it in hand (not the disease, the knowledge about it), so I doubt it matters at all for as little as this kind of discussion mattered on a pot forum amongst a bunch of crazy ass stoners, like me
> 
> Nice to see you over here in TnT you should swing by more often.


"science on this morphed and matured."

Science may be in flux, however the human component is, generally, not mature about many things in unison.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I give away most of my harvests. I just enjoy cultivating mostly.


I would be hard pressed to say I enjoy it. Mostly it frustrates the bejesus outta me  But my hub benefits greatly from it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> "science on this morphed and matured."
> 
> Science may be in flux, however the *human component is, generally, not mature about many things in unison.*
> 
> View attachment 5010767


Well said lokie, good morning


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There are few people who are that generous so go get your Covid vax so you can stick around ;D


I live a reserved life and enjoy most of my free time in nature or making music.

I don’t fancy having my DNA altered for a virus with a 99.6% survival rate.

Not against anyone having it - it’s your body. The only thing u have in this world. You come and go in these bones so ultimately it should be your choice to be protected if that’s what you want


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I live a reserved life and enjoy most of my free time in nature or making music.
> 
> I don’t fancy having my *DNA altered* for a virus with a 99.6% survival rate.
> 
> Not against anyone having it - it’s your body. The only thing u have in this world. You come and go in these bones so ultimately it should be your choice to be protected if that’s what you want


It doesn't alter your DNA, mRNA can't do that. I was still in practice when they started this technology in 1993. It's a mature technology that just needed that last push of financing to finish and Covid provided that.

Anyway public health relies on herd immunity (not the phony Scott Atlas concept) but enough of the herd vaccinated so we can't provide refuge to the virus and worse give it room to mutate. Mutation is a numbers game, the more reservoirs the more combinations and permutations we will see. One will eventually evade our vaccines entirely for example in LA Mu has been seen to do that. Luckily Delta variant is far more contagious and is suppressing Mu infections. But ignoring that will see Covid, endemic for all of us. 

Anyway I wish you well with your choice. I've liked a lot of your grow advice, so I hope you do ok.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It doesn't alter your DNA, mRNA can't do that. I was still in practice when they started this technology in 1993. It's a mature technology that just needed that last push of financing to finish and Covid provided that.
> 
> Anyway public health relies on herd immunity (not the phony Scott Atlas concept) but enough of the herd vaccinated so we can't provide refuge to the virus and worse give it room to mutate. Mutation is a numbers game, the more reservoirs the more combinations and permutations we will see. One will eventually evade our vaccines entirely for example in LA Mu has been seen to do that. Luckily Delta variant is far more contagious and is suppressing Mu infections. But ignoring that will see Covid, endemic for all of us.
> 
> Anyway I wish you well with your choice. I've liked a lot of your grow advice, so I hope you do ok.


Hmm wasn’t aware of that. Still I trust in my body and if it can’t cope then it shouldn’t be here. That’s been the way since time began. You earn your place in this world otherwise there would be no continuation of certain species if the retarded ones always multiplied lol Natural immunity to Covid is better than vaccination. It’s just a guessing game though.

I find it interesting that. More people vaccinated = more chance of the virus mutating within a host who is vaccinated. Especially since new data suggests the vaccine loses its effectiveness after months of immunisation.

What about that miracle man found to have complete natural immunity to Covid? We could lose a way of immunity through vaccinating everyone.

Even if there are two people out of 8 billion unvaccinated the virus has a chance to mutate. Africa for example has a highly religious and skeptical view on vaccines in certain communities. You ain’t gonna vaccinate everyone although I do understand your logic.

I’m sure I’ll be alright, thanks for your concern


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 16, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I give away most of my harvests. I just enjoy cultivating mostly.


Me as well, but a funny thing started to happen. My plumber, electrician, lawn guy have all stopped sending me bills.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Me as well, but a funny thing started to happen. My plumber, electrician, lawn guy have all stopped sending me bills.


When I have stuff delivered like washer/dryer, bed etc I tip them with bags too.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

Flat Earth theorist, anti-vaxxer Rob Skiba dies from COVID: report


A champion of the flat Earth movement has reportedly lost his battle with COVID-19. Rob Skiba — said to have come home from a Christian-centric Take On The World conference in August not feeling well — was also a COVID vaccine skeptic, the Daily Beast reports. It was from that conference he...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2021)

*New CDC data shows the risk of dying from Covid-19 is 11 times higher for unvaccinated adults than for fully vaccinated adults*









New CDC data shows the risk of dying from Covid-19 is 11 times higher for unvaccinated adults than for fully vaccinated adults


Throughout August, the risk of dying from Covid-19 was 11 times higher for unvaccinated adults than for fully vaccinated adults in the United States, according to new data published by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




www.cnn.com


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2021)

*New Navy Guidance Will Discharge Sailors Refusing COVID-19 Vaccination*

All active-duty Navy personnel must be vaccinated by Nov. 28 or face separation, according to a Navy administrative message released Wednesday.








New Navy Guidance Will Discharge Sailors Refusing COVID-19 Vaccination Without Exemption - USNI News


This story has been updated with additional information about the Navy vaccine mandate. All active-duty Navy personnel must be vaccinated by Nov. 28 or face separation, according to a Navy administrative message released Wednesday. Any active-duty Navy service members who do not get fully...




news.usni.org


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Flat Earth theorist, anti-vaxxer Rob Skiba dies from COVID: report
> 
> 
> A champion of the flat Earth movement has reportedly lost his battle with COVID-19. Rob Skiba — said to have come home from a Christian-centric Take On The World conference in August not feeling well — was also a COVID vaccine skeptic, the Daily Beast reports. It was from that conference he...
> ...


One less reservoir to mutate and create the eventual combination that will evade the vaccine. With the abysmal vaccine rate in the US and secondarily worldwide we will be seeing Covid with us at least for the next several years. 

<sarcasm>On a hopeful note to all the anti-vaxxers within 2 weeks of receiving my booster I developed an UTI. So that's another vaccine side effect we should fear. I'm absolutely certain, spending 3 days at Disneyland in a hotel and not drinking enough fluid and instead drinking mostly coffee and alcohol had NOTHING to do with it. 

Obviously it was the vaccine. So beware.</sarcasm>


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Still I trust in my body and if it can’t cope then it shouldn’t be here.


Sure, then let's get rid of antibiotics and do surgery with a bread knife. We have technology that was not around in the Middle Ages so why not use it? 

That is stupid thinking, bet if you were one of the ones that are no longer with us you would not mind a little jab in the arm.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 17, 2021)

printer said:


> Sure, then let's get rid of antibiotics and do surgery with a bread knife. We have technology that was not around in the Middle Ages so why not use it?
> 
> That is stupid thinking, bet if you were one of the ones that are no longer with us you would not mind a little jab in the arm.


It is stupid thinking if you don’t understand the truth of who and what you truly are…


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> It is stupid thinking if you don’t understand the truth of who and what you truly are…


Or have no concern for others.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2021)

Smallbud said:


> Yep thank for that troll just what I always wanted of the biggest dick here, your so welcome....
> 
> Oh no my use of the word your and you're got mixed up, I know how much childish pathetic things piss you off!


How many fucking sock accounts you got man?
Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I give away most of my harvests. I just enjoy cultivating mostly.


I smoke everything i grow


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 18, 2021)

printer said:


> Or have no concern for others.


Please explain yourself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

RIP 








Colin Powell, military leader and first Black US secretary of state, dies after complications from Covid-19


Colin Powell, the first Black US secretary of state whose leadership in several Republican administrations helped shape American foreign policy in the last years of the 20th century and the early years of the 21st, has died from complications from Covid-19, his family said on Facebook. He was 84.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2021)

First patient of the day and he is unvaxxed and wants to debate me about why he isn’t and explain his drama and I had to shut him down and tell him I didn’t want to discuss it . Great way to start the week. Well have a good one peeps! Take care and stay high !


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> First patient of the day and he is unvaxxed and wants to debate me about why he isn’t and explain his drama and I had to shut him down and tell him I didn’t want to discuss it . Great way to start the week. Well have a good one peeps! Take care and stay high !


I'm surprised they let him in the facility.
I start my 42nd cycle in a few hours, thanks for being there.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm surprised they let him in the facility.
> I start my 42nd cycle in a few hours, thanks for being there.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another fully vaccinated person who died secondary to Covid. I'm sure the idiots will be screaming the vaccine didn't work. It should lead off that he was in treatment for multiple myeloma. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> First patient of the day and he is unvaxxed and wants to debate me about why he isn’t and explain his drama and I had to shut him down and tell him I didn’t want to discuss it . Great way to start the week. Well have a good one peeps! Take care and stay high !


I'll be so glad when the culling of the herd is finally over.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Another fully vaccinated person who died secondary to Covid. I'm sure the idiots will be screaming the vaccine didn't work. It should lead off that he was in treatment for multiple myeloma.
> 
> I'll be so glad when the culling of the herd is finally over.


Parkinson's also. I guess he's been in rough shape and kept it close.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Parkinson's also. I guess he's been in rough shape and kept it close.


The man was a mensch


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The man was a mensch


You mean a man of integrity and honor?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> You mean a man of integrity and honor?


yep


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Please explain yourself.


What he's saying is that you don't care if you are patient zero for the mutation that evades the vaccine and the resultant consequences on mankind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> Does you blindly follow the tv and never check any known facts card ever expire? I mean I knew who i was dealing with... when i read your info line....friend of mine, 25 years old. division 2 wrestler... 23 got it, parcarditis... was in the hospital on second jab, Its not just made up... and no I didnt vote for trump... I mean its all there, I guess id want to turn a blind eye as well if i touted having the vacine like you do, and it works like shit... lol
> 
> just figured i could present facts and we could discuss as humans who want to see this thing go away.... But.. as advertised... this section is quite biased... thats cool. infos there for anyone more inquisitive than mr "FULLY VACINATED"


when are you going to present these "facts"...all you've shown us so far is horseshit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> had it. twice. took zinc, vit c, vit d., symptoms were gone in 3 days.......second time I had it..... almost no Symptoms other than 100.2 temp.. for ~48 hrs... also my Mother who is 70 and a diabetic... has had it..and to top it all off.. my uncle who is 78....and not in good health,, smoked for 35 years... has beat it.. no hospitalization.... weighs 230lbs. 5'8 tall... Anti bodies > mrna manipulator... according to pfizer.. right? have a good evening gents.


you had it you got a cold and thought you had it? or you had it you got tested and KNOW you had it?...because fighting off a cold is NOT the same thing...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

Smallbud said:


> Hey everyone check out this sic profile picture Bk did for me, if anyone wants one just talk to Bk and use the word troll for 25% off all his time and effort!


FUCK OFF.....is that plain enough for you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Hmm wasn’t aware of that. Still I trust in my body and if it can’t cope then it shouldn’t be here. That’s been the way since time began. You earn your place in this world otherwise there would be no continuation of certain species if the retarded ones always multiplied lol Natural immunity to Covid is better than vaccination. It’s just a guessing game though.
> 
> I find it interesting that. More people vaccinated = more chance of the virus mutating within a host who is vaccinated. Especially since new data suggests the vaccine loses its effectiveness after months of immunisation.
> 
> ...


did it ever occur to you that perhaps god, or mother nature, or gaea, or zeus..or who the fuck ever, intended us to take care of each other? maybe they intended for some of us to have the desire to help each other out, and that's why there are doctors and nurses? that it's the will of w/e driving force maintains the universe?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> First patient of the day and he is unvaxxed and wants to debate me about why he isn’t and explain his drama and I had to shut him down and tell him I didn’t want to discuss it . Great way to start the week. Well have a good one peeps! Take care and stay high !


tell the fucker "you made your choice, live with it, or die with it."


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tell the fucker "you made your choice, live with it, or die with it."


She did the right thing. If you make statements like that you are not long for a job in the caring professions. You simply don't debate them and raise the level of their anger. You shut up, treat them and be done. That's why I chose surgery. I can be polite for a minute or two with anyone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She did the right thing. If you make statements like that you are not long for a job in the caring professions. You simply don't debate them and raise the level of their anger. You shut up, treat them and be done. That's why I chose surgery. I can be polite for a minute or two with anyone.


and that's why i could never work in health care...i can't be polite to a fuck head, even for a minute or two..


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and that's why i could never work in health care...i can't be polite to a fuck head, even for a minute or two..


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What he's saying is that you don't care if you are patient zero for the mutation that evades the vaccine and the resultant consequences on mankind.


I would feel guilty of course. But that’s a wild assumption to place on me. And how would I even be aware that I spawned a new variant?

What about all the millions of children unvaccinated? They are perfect hosts for mutations. Not only that they are perpetual. So there will always be a host for mutations and suggesting it will be only me is somewhat amusing and extremely far fetched.

It could be you with the vaccine that the virus mutates in since you carry the vaccines code rather than creating a natural immunity to Covid.

Who knows?

All I know is that the world panicked in face of a new virus and needed a key to unlock itself.

@Roger A. Shrubber

Sure we can do good and help one another’s suffering. But this is a world of good and evil and the powers at be are questionable at the least


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

https://www.news-medical.net/news/20211017/Researchers-identify-common-side-effects-of-three-COVID-19-vaccines.aspx

somehow the antivaxx children will see impending doom in this information, even though it clearly say that the side effects are minimal and temporary...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I would feel guilty of course. But that’s a wild assumption to place on me. And how would I even be aware that I spawned a new variant?
> 
> What about all the millions of children unvaccinated? They are perfect hosts for mutations. Not only that they are perpetual. So there will always be a host for mutations and suggesting it will be only me is somewhat amusing and extremely far fetched.
> 
> ...


You use the what about irrelevancy to shift the burden of your choice into a Strawman Argument. 

How does natural immunity vary from vaccine induced immunity? We the vaccinated, react to the spike protein. Your 'natural' immunity may react against any part of the virus and often not the most effective part. We chose the best protein to vaccinate for. Natural immunity has a luck variable.

As for who knows, almost all medical professionals. Unfortunately many people with zero education in medical science believe they know more than the physicians and researchers. That sort of ignorant hubris is shocking to me. I am well educated in my field but I'd never tell my husband how to overhaul an engine. I respect his education in his field. I don't know where or why people lost respect for education. By education I don't mean the dross found on youtube, facebook or other back alleys of the internet.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You use the what about irrelevancy to shift the burden of your choice into a Strawman Argument.
> 
> How does natural immunity vary from vaccine induced immunity? We the vaccinated, react to the spike protein. Your 'natural' immunity may react against any part of the virus and often not the most effective part. We chose the best protein to vaccinate for. Natural immunity has a luck variable.
> 
> As for who knows, almost all medical professionals. Unfortunately many people with zero education in medical science believe they know more than the physicians and researchers. That sort of ignorant hubris is shocking to me. I am well educated in my field but I'd never tell my husband how to overhaul an engine. I respect his education in his field. I don't know where or why people lost respect for education. By education I don't mean the dross found on youtube, facebook or other back alleys of the internet.


Minimal burden it is. Not like i’m shaggin folk knowing I’ve got HIV lol


Luck variable of genetics? You have to be UNlucky to die from Covid not survive it!

To put it simply. If this virus was natural and had a high mortality rate I would get the vaccine.

Also one last thing, not aimed directly at you but just what I’ve noticed.

Lack of respect. What do I mean by respect? I mean respect in the sense of respecting ones opinions even if you don’t agree with them.

We live in a world where we try to change others opinions to what we believe is good or the right thing to do.

If you want the vaccine do it - you’re protected. If you don’t well that’s your risk.

And what is stopping the virus from mutating in a vaccinated person?

I can’t be bothered talking about this anymore. Look we are just arguing over an opinion. Just what governments what us to do. Divide and conquer.

You have your protection and I have mine


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She did the right thing. If you make statements like that you are not long for a job in the caring professions. You simply don't debate them and raise the level of their anger. You shut up, treat them and be done. That's why I chose surgery. I can be polite for a minute or two with anyone.


Then you can anesthetize them quickly to shut them up. That must be awesome


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and that's why i could never work in health care...i can't be polite to a fuck head, even for a minute or two..



Idk, you've been pretty polite to me. I really appreciate it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Then you can anesthetize them quickly to shut them up. That must be awesome


Never walk into the OR prior to the taming dose. If you time it just right you walk in, lean over them and pull your mask down so they can see your face and tell them you'll see them on the other side. They are too weak to reply, works perfectly.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Never walk into the OR prior to the taming dose. *If you time it just right you walk in, lean over them and pull your mask down so they can see your face and tell them you'll see them on the other side.* They are too weak to reply, works perfectly.


If they were an asshole I'd be tempted to whisper "I'll try my best, but...you know, no guarantees"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If they were an asshole I'd be tempted to whisper "I'll try my best, but...you know, no guarantees"


Mention something about sex change as they're going out.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mention something about sex change as they're going out.



"Don't worry. We'll have your dick off before you can say 'Vagina!'"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> "Don't worry. We'll have your dick off before you can say 'Vagina!'"


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

Vagenis.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5012140



Oh, split! I always thought the term was 'Lickety Clit.' I like mine better...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, split! I always thought the term was 'Lickety Clit.' I like mine better...


Same difference.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If they were an asshole I'd be tempted to whisper "I'll try my best, but...you know, no guarantees"


There was this one guy who used a rubber mallet to put the wheel covers back on my brand new Trans Am. He broke them and the car was so new they weren't available yet (not even from the dealer). I was so angry. A little gang banger shit.

I got in his face and quietly and calmly told him that EVERYONE comes to surgery before they die and he better hope to god he doesn't cross my OR table. I'd take the same care of him he took of my car. I then blocked off my lower face and hair and suggested he memorize my eyes.

I'll be damned not 2 weeks later at the next meeting of the knife and gun club guess who shows up with a GSW  I did my usual and walked in, leaned over him, pulled down my mask and he's screaming like a girl and fighting to get off the table. Which is quite a feat when you are slammed by curare, propofol and loss of blood.

I took a closer look and realized who it was. I laughed all the way to the scrub sink and no he did not live through it. There's only so much blood and brain matter you can afford to lose.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There was this one guy who used a rubber mallet to put the wheel covers back on my brand new Trans Am. He broke them and the car was so new they weren't available yet (not even from the dealer). I was so angry. A little gang banger shit.
> 
> I got in his face and quietly and calmly told him that EVERYONE comes to surgery before they die and he better hope to god he doesn't cross my OR table. I'd take the same care of him he took of my car. I then blocked off my lower face and hair and suggested he memorize my eyes.
> 
> ...


Karma's a bitch...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Karma's a bitch...


Sometimes literally. We all did our best to save him. I would never have hurt someone for damaging an inanimate object. I had forgotten he existed by that time. But at that point what can you say? Sometimes there's so much damage there's nothing you can do but pray and yeah I did and sometimes the answer is no.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Hmm wasn’t aware of that. Still* I trust in my body and if it can’t cope then it shouldn’t be here. *That’s been the way since time began. You earn your place in this world otherwise there would be no continuation of certain species if the retarded ones always multiplied lol Natural immunity to Covid is better than vaccination. It’s just a guessing game though.
> 
> I find it interesting that. More people vaccinated = more chance of the virus mutating within a host who is vaccinated. Especially since new data suggests the vaccine loses its effectiveness after months of immunisation.
> 
> ...


That is a risky proposition.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That is a risky proposition.


Yup they are 180 out on the science and their assumptions about what they read are just so wrong. You can't have a conversation with people who see a conspiracy behind thousands of medical professionals and then don't have the science to understand what they are being told or reading. Oh well, nothing you can do.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Karma's a bitch...


Seems ignorance is bliss though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Seems ignorance is bliss though.


right up until the shark bites your ass off....


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Please explain yourself.


Really? It is that hard a concept?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5011100





curious2garden said:


>


I miss the good old days when MTV was actually Music Television instead of a reality show channel.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8386781/



Not all persons recovering from severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) infection develop SARS-CoV-2–specific antibodies. We show that nonseroconversion is associated with younger age and higher reverse transcription PCR cycle threshold values and identify SARS-CoV-2 viral loads in the nasopharynx as a major correlate of the systemic antibody response.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That is a risky proposition.


The biggest risk to life is being alive in the first place.

A risky proposition is going into malaria infested swamps without a vaccine.

It’s not a big risk is it? A 99% survival rate and an average death age of 84 in my country.

Id be happy as fuck to get to 60.

Your perspective of life shifts when you realise you are consciousness. The formless within the form. All this squabbling about seems very ironic.

Because common logic is that you live and when you die you’re dead for eternity. No more experience. Ever.

So by that logic how am I alive now if I’m dead forever? How can I get a slice of time if I’m dead for eternity? Put another way in a simple mathematical equation.

Eternity = infinity.

70 - infinity = infinity 

70+ infinity = infinity

No matter how many years you live you are infinite. You are life. The whole of it. Look around. Isn’t it obvious?

I can’t convince you. I don’t want to. I want you to see and recognise it for yourself. And if you can’t then when you die you’ll realise, shit. This isn’t the end lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> The biggest risk to life is being alive in the first place.
> 
> A risky proposition is going into malaria infested swamps without a vaccine.
> 
> ...


This is the perfect example of not understanding what you read. If you had taken physics you'd know that in this brane, time is a linear phenomenon. 

As for the consciousness I agree our sense of self resides within our consciousness. So now please show proof that our consciousness exists after our body's demise. Actual objective proof, otherwise it's just more religious mythology.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> This is the perfect example of not understanding what you read. If you had taken physics you'd know that in this brane, time is a linear phenomenon.
> 
> As for the consciousness I agree our sense of self resides within our consciousness. So now please show proof that our consciousness exists after our body's demise. Actual objective proof, otherwise it's just more religious mythology.


Time is not linear though is it? It can be warped within this physical world.

I can not show you proof. You have to see it for yourself. The truth is so abstract these days it can only be told through myth. One way of describing it is a ring of truth. A certain resonance of what im saying is true. That is beyond the mind understanding these words.

The list would be long but let me show you a few points, see if you understand what I’m saying is true. Or maybe 1 point because I’m needed just now lol

When did your experience start?

Not your first memory. You first experience?

We all experienced birth. Squeezed out our mums vaginas. Yet nobody (or very few) remember this. So what else don’t we remember?

We experienced being in our mothers womb for 9 odd months and here’s where it gets interesting. Ever heard of DMT? Look up DMT spirit molecule. It’s about how at a certain time in the development of the featus a massive dose of DMT happens. And when does this massive dose happen again? When we die. It’s the gateway from the spiritual world to the physical world.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Time is not linear though is it? It can be warped within this physical world.
> 
> *I can not show you proof.* You have to see it for yourself. The truth is so abstract these days it can only be told through myth. One way of describing it is a ring of truth. A certain resonance of what im saying is true. That is beyond the mind understanding these words.
> 
> ...


That's the end of the conversation, then. Every con works the same, just a bunch of assertions. "That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence."

I think you'd do better in our S&S&P subforum.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> That's the end of the conversation, then. Every con works the same, just a bunch of assertions. "That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence."
> 
> I think you'd do better in our S&S&P subforum.


The proof is when we die isn’t it? I’m not going to kill her and say ‘told you so!’ Lol

That’s the problem. Looking for external evidence! It’ll only ever point to a smoking gun. Why?

Because we are consciousness. That is a fact. And can you show me consciousness? No. It’s the formless within the form. Life and consciousness are implicit in one another. Even in tiny microbes!

So looking for evidence is ironic because the whole being that is doing the looking is the immortal part of you and every living thing in existence. It’s like trying to look for the camera in the picture it has taken.

So there is your ‘proof’. It’s not out here it’s in you!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> The proof is when we die isn’t it? I’m not going to kill her and say ‘told you so!’ Lol
> 
> That’s the problem. Looking for external evidence! It’ll only ever point to a smoking gun. Why?
> 
> ...


Most humans experience consciousness, yes. Depending on how you define it, not all life is conscious or sentient. I'm using the term as it's mostly used in cognitive science - an agent is considered conscious if it can have some mental states that it is aware of, and is indicated by the ability to think in concepts as opposed to experiencing simple precepts. There is no evidence that microbes, or most rudimentary life, are conscious. We do know that consciousness is an emergent property of sufficiently complex brains, and consciousness can certainly be demonstrated. What empirical evidence shows is when the brain dies (or is sufficiently damaged) our consciousness ceases to exist. Any other assertion is mere speculation with no grounding in objective reality.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

perhaps he just slipped into this brane from a different part of the bulk and his causal relationships are different than ours?....or he could just be another fucking frootloop...


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Most humans experience consciousness, yes. Depending on how you define it, not all life is conscious or sentient. I'm using the term as it's mostly used in cognitive science - an agent is considered conscious if it can have some mental states that it is aware of, and is indicated by the ability to think in concepts as opposed to experiencing simple precepts. There is no evidence that microbes, or most rudimentary life, are conscious. We do know that consciousness is an emergent property of sufficiently complex brains, and consciousness can certainly be demonstrated. What empirical evidence shows is when the brain dies (or is sufficiently damaged) our consciousness ceases to exist. Any other assertion is mere speculation with no grounding in objective reality.


Thats describing self consciousness not consciousness itself. A spider, has consciousness but is not aware of itself. In other words any intelligent life has consciousness. Even instinctual animals have consciousness, minimal amounts but still present.

That’s an assumption that our consciousness ceases to exist. It’s not an assumption to say that consciousness has left the body though, that is what we call a dead animal.

Look up DMT spirit molecule. It’s the closest ‘proof’ we have of there being a physical vessel for consciousness in and out of physical matter


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Thats describing self consciousness not consciousness itself. A spider, has consciousness but is not aware of itself. In other words any intelligent life has consciousness. Even instinctual animals have consciousness, minimal amounts but still present.
> 
> That’s an assumption that our consciousness ceases to exist. It’s not an assumption to say that consciousness has left the body though, that is what we call a dead animal.
> 
> Look up DMT spirit molecule. It’s the closest ‘proof’ we have of there being a physical vessel for consciousness in and out of physical matter


quit watching stupid poorly made 12 year old "documentaries"....if that's the closest "proof" you can come up with, then you can't come up with any proof...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Thats describing self consciousness not consciousness itself. A spider, has consciousness but is not aware of itself. In other words any intelligent life has consciousness. Even instinctual animals have consciousness, minimal amounts but still present.
> 
> That’s an assumption that our consciousness ceases to exist. It’s not an assumption to say that consciousness has left the body though, that is what we call a dead animal.
> 
> Look up DMT spirit molecule. It’s the closest ‘proof’ we have of there being a physical vessel for consciousness in and out of physical matter


Any consciousness is necessarily self consciousness. There is no demonstration of a Jungian or Tolleian universal or collective consciousness, that is just a speculative idea. I was specific in the way I'm using the term, as to avoid an equivocation fallacy. It is not an assumption that our consciousness ceases to exist, it is what is demonstrated upon each death. The assumption lies in asserting that it has _left_ the body, since we know that it is an emergent property of the brain. It is like a candle being blown out and asking, 'where did the flame go?' It didn't _go_ anywhere, it just ceases to exist. The nonsense surrounding DMT a la Joe Rogan is tiresome, so much bullshit with no objective backing. Again, it is just speculation. If you'd like to link to credible, peer-reviewed information demonstrating your assertion about DMT, please do. Afaik, that does not exist...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

i would be pleased to see some kind of concrete proof that this isn't the end of our existence. i'm not happy to have to say that i think when you die, that is the end of you, but i've never seen one bit of factual information that says otherwise, just fantasies and wishes, couched in pseudo-scientific jargon to make it go down the ignorant masses throats easier


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> First patient of the day and he is unvaxxed and wants to debate me about why he isn’t and explain his drama and I had to shut him down and tell him I didn’t want to discuss it . Great way to start the week. Well have a good one peeps! Take care and stay high !


You should of kicked him in the cunt! Because he is a fucken pussy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

@Nutty sKunK 

Please smoke less weed and please please don't do DMT........


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Time is not linear though is it? It can be warped within this physical world.
> 
> I can not show you proof. You have to see it for yourself. The truth is so abstract these days it can only be told through myth. One way of describing it is a ring of truth. A certain resonance of what im saying is true. That is beyond the mind understanding these words.
> 
> ...


Yes according to Einstein and relativity, for us time is linear. The fact you discuss bending of time implies that normal time is linear and can become warped. Usually this warping requires huge energy expenditure.

This is a nice article if you're interested








Time Warps and Black Holes: The Past, Present & Future of Space-Time


Time and space together make up four-dimensional space-time, but will it ever be something scientists can fully comprehend?




www.space.com





You discuss taking DMT as proof of something and yes I know about DMT. I've seen some amazing things on acid. I actually had the good fortune to take some of the actual Sandoz LSD 25 product many years ago. It was a fascinating journey but I didn't consider it proof of anything other than a fascinating trip that made me think hard about myself and my life path.



Nutty sKunK said:


> The proof is when we die isn’t it? I’m not going to kill her and say ‘told you so!’ Lol
> 
> That’s the problem. Looking for external evidence! It’ll only ever point to a smoking gun. Why?
> 
> ...


Actually we can show proof of esoteric and unseeable things using mathematics and carefully formed experiments in physics. I hold experiments on consciousness to no higher or lesser standard. Science developed over millenia of careful observation and reproducible experimentation. We moved slowly and altered our laws as we proved them.

At no point did we simply come up with a desirable belief based on a drug induced, fever dream and conclude that was reality. It's a wonderful story and I'd be happy for you if it's true. But until it can be tested and replicated it's merely a very nice story.

Anyway thank you for not killing me to prove your point  I wish you well but hope you get vaccinated. Your vaccination status should in no way change your lovely story.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Nutty sKunK
> 
> Please smoke less weed and please please don't do DMT........


I'd be good with both of those as long as he took the vaccine.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Any consciousness is necessarily self consciousness. There is no demonstration of a Jungian or Tolleian universal or collective consciousness, that is just a speculative idea. I was specific in the way I'm using the term, as to avoid an equivocation fallacy. It is not an assumption that our consciousness ceases to exist, it is what is demonstrated upon each death. The assumption lies in asserting that it has _left_ the body, since we know that it is an emergent property of the brain. It is like a candle being blown out and asking, 'where did the flame go?' It didn't _go_ anywhere, it just ceases to exist. The nonsense surrounding DMT a la Joe Rogan is tiresome, so much bullshit with no objective backing. Again, it is just speculation. If you'd like to link to credible, peer-reviewed information demonstrating your assertion about DMT, please do. Afaik, that does not exist...


It is an assumption!!!! Only you experience you. Where’s the proof i cease to exist when I die? Hmm? You can only experience your own death not someone else’s. So it is not a FACT my experience ends when I die. It is a fact my experience as this body ends sure.

So this proof you seek is impossible.

It’s like asking me to prove the water is warm without going in it!


Do you see what you’re asking is quite silly?


It’s a book available. It’s called DMT the Spirit molecule. Search if you want but I get the feeling your minds already made up.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would be pleased to see some kind of concrete proof that this isn't the end of our existence. i'm not happy to have to say that i think when you die, that is the end of you, but i've never seen one bit of factual information that says otherwise, just fantasies and wishes, couched in pseudo-scientific jargon to make it go down the ignorant masses throats easier


Concrete proof? Because science can’t prove it doesn’t mean it’s not true. That’s absurd thinking and completely backwards. We are merely trying to understand what already is. A tree was always a tree before we started to understand it no?

So the truth is. We are trying to understand that truth with this evolving intelligence.

You want me to show you proof? It’s like I said. How warm is that water without going in?

You need to experience it to understand it. End of.

I can’t show you ‘proof’ because only you die. You’re not going to experience my death are you ? Death is the most personal experience.

Amazingly it’s only a fairly modern day concept that death is the end.

So your ‘proof’ will be the day it’s too late 

Maybe deep down you wonder at an afterlife.

Because if what most people think is true. You live, you die, end of. Then there is literally no point in being alive if you are dead for eternity. You’d be running around mortified at your impending doom.

Hope you can at least acknowledge some of what I’ve said. If not I’ll move on


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> It is an assumption!!!! Only you experience you. Where’s the proof i cease to exist when I die? Hmm? You can only experience your own death not someone else’s. So it is not a FACT my experience ends when I die. It is a fact my experience as this body ends sure.


As we've been over, consciousness is an emergent property of the brain. When your brain is destroyed or dies you have no more consciousness, since there is no longer a functioning brain to generate consciousness. The idea that your consciousness is not tied to your brain is simply wishful thinking, much like a child playing make believe to make themselves feel better. It is understandable in the child, but one would hope that an adult mind would be better able to cope with the reality shown. I suppose inevitable death is so frightening to most that they will turn to illogical, magical thinking in order to deny it. To each their own.



> So this proof you seek is impossible.


Of course it is. It is not possible to obtain proof of things that do not exist.



> It’s like asking me to prove the water is warm without going in it!


No it isn't. That's stupid.



> Do you see what you’re asking is quite silly?


Proof of the non-existent? Yes. That is the point.



> It’s a book available. It’s called DMT the Spirit molecule. Search if you want but I get the feeling your minds already made up.


I am always open to evidence. As I said, feel free to post links to credible, peer-reviewed data that supports any of your claims. We are waiting...


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes according to Einstein and relativity, for us time is linear. The fact you discuss bending of time implies that normal time is linear and can become warped. Usually this warping requires huge energy expenditure.
> 
> This is a nice article if you're interested
> 
> ...


I was aware of it being near black holes. Haven’t looked into it much just was aware of it.

Yea LSD was awesome lol Very insightful. Tried DMT once but didn’t work properly. Dont think we got it to burn hot enough. Ach well I have it every night when I dream lol

Here’s something that’ll blow your mind.

Every experiment conducted by man is missing the most important factor.

He forgets to include that himself is a factor to what he experiences externally.

Calculating our origins through the physical senses (eye sight, hearing etc) is completely false. Because the senses are not even real!

You never even seen something now. Every human sense is in the past. Not now.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> As we've been over, consciousness is an emergent property of the brain. When your brain is destroyed or dies you have no more consciousness, since there is no longer a functioning brain to generate consciousness. The idea that your consciousness is not tied to your brain is simply wishful thinking, much like a child playing make believe to make themselves feel better. It is understandable in the child, but one would hope that an adult mind would be better able to cope with the reality shown. I suppose inevitable death is so frightening to most that they will turn to illogical, magical thinking in order to deny it. To each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody has proved that mate. Nobody has proved that once the body dies their experience stops. It’s an assumption by us, the dying living.

If what you’re saying is true then consciousness must have a form? But it doesn’t. Consciousness is formless.

Anyways I can’t be fucked trying to prove it. Not my job on this Earth.

You either get it or you don’t.

But don’t be so hung up on the fact that this physical world is all that there is.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2021)

I’ll leave this here. By a spiritual teacher called Barry Long. His books are extremely eye opening. I’d highly recommend ‘The origins of Man and the universe’ quite an epic title but the book certainly lives up to the name.

Have a nice life 


_'There is only one I in the universe. And it is in the body reading these words. 


I, the enlightened state of consciousness in man, am God. I am God being-man. The man I am is certainly not God. The God I am is nothing to anything in existence. And this nothing, or I, manifests through the senses to be what I am not, an appearance. Although I am not that, I appear to be that to my self and any self. 


So it is said, or I say in the enlightened man down through the ages, ‘I am what I am.' The people who see my appearance say, ‘You are this or that.' But I say, ‘No, I am neither this nor that. I am nothing in everything.


Be still and know that I am God.'_


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Nobody has proved that mate. Nobody has proved that once the body dies their experience stops. It’s an assumption by us, the dying living.


If our consciousness equals our experience, then yes, that begins and ends with our brain. If you are suggesting that our experience is something other than brain generated consciousness, there is no demonstration of that. Childish wishful thinking.


> If what you’re saying is true then consciousness must have a form? But it doesn’t. Consciousness is formless.


Where are you getting that from? Why would neuronal firings have a form? Patterns perhaps, but not a form. This is just more of your baseless assertions. Feel free to back up your assertions, which you have yet to do.


> Anyways I can’t be fucked trying to prove it. Not my job on this Earth.


Of course not. Who wants their beliefs to be backed up with proof? Wait...


> You either get it or you don’t.


I get it. It is you that doesn't seem to get it.


> But don’t be so hung up on the fact that this physical world is all that there is.


I'm not hung up on that fact, you seem to be. I accept the fact that the physical world is all that is shown to exist. It is you that seems to have a hard time with it. Don't be so afraid of death, it is a natural part of life. Our existence will eventually end, so make the most of the time you have and don't waste it on unsupported absurdities.

_“I do not fear death. I had been dead for billions and billions of years before I was born, and had not suffered the slightest inconvenience from it.” 
- Mark Twain 

“Death is nothing to us. When we exist, death is not; and when death exists, we are not. All sensation and consciousness ends with death and therefore in death there is neither pleasure nor pain. The fear of death arises from the belief that in death, there is awareness.” 
- Epicurus _


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Concrete proof? Because science can’t prove it doesn’t mean it’s not true. That’s absurd thinking and completely backwards. We are merely trying to understand what already is. A tree was always a tree before we started to understand it no?
> 
> So the truth is. We are trying to understand that truth with this evolving intelligence.
> 
> ...


As for water temp we have thermometers. We no longer throw virgins into volcanos to test the temperatures or to appease the gods.

Can you please explain why if we are unlimited consciousness why removing or damaging specific parts of our brain results in an alteration in our personality? Our consciousness should just continue on. But without requiring proof you can make up any fairytale that fits with your personal paradigm.

Finally you say, "Because if what most people think is true. You live, you die, end of. Then there is literally no point in being alive if you are dead for eternity. You’d be running around mortified at your impending doom."

That is absolutely not true. Just because you feel that way or think that way doesn't make it universally so for others. I'd highly recommend you read Viktor Frankl's, "Man's Search for Meaning" It's about a neurologist/psychiatrist who spent WWII in a concentration camp and what he learned from overwhelming despair and death.

Actually if you look at economics scarce and limited items are appreciated more. Possibly the point of our lives is they are so fleetingly transient.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> If our consciousness equals our experience, then yes, that begins and ends with our brain. If you are suggesting that our experience is something other than brain generated consciousness, there is no demonstration of that. Childish wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> Where are you getting that from? Why would neuronal firings have a form? Patterns perhaps, but not a form. This is just more of your baseless assertions. Feel free to back up your assertions, which you have yet to do.
> ...


How can you honestly say when my or your
Experience started?!?! It’s an assumption that it began in the womb isn’t it?

Experience transcends memory.

I take it you’ve never had an outer body experience before? I’m not the only one either and that is only possible because my consciousness can move out of my body. 


The trouble we have here is that you think consciousness has form. Where is your proof? Lol

Show me a piece of consciousness, I’ll have 20gs please. Lol

It’s nothing. Consciousness is nothing. In its purest state. It’s what you are merelt
Conscious of that changes.



I have been dead for billions of billions of years. Lol. How does he know that? Good memory. Poor quote.

‘When death exists we are not’ Oh so you’ve been dead then? Just another assumption 

The fear of death arrises because of the unknown. We have forgotten our immortality. And created tomorrow the future, to deal with it.

I don’t know what happens when I die. The truth is nobody knows. I just know I’ll be there to witness it.

This is worth 20 mins of your time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As for water temp we have thermometers. We no longer throw virgins into volcanos to test the temperatures or to appease the gods.
> 
> Can you please explain why if we are unlimited consciousness why removing or damaging specific parts of our brain results in an alteration in our personality? Our consciousness should just continue on. But without requiring proof you can make up any fairytale that fits with your personal paradigm.
> 
> ...


Lol you missed the point. My point is you don’t know until you experience, using an instrument to measure it is the same as using the body. It’s an external source.

Try and describe to me the colour red. You can’t can you? You have to simply experience it.

Why does it alter our personality? Well because our personalities are a build up of past. Our characters remain the same but our personality changes. So with any alteration to the brain or will of course alter your state of consciousness. But that’s irrelevant because what I’m proposing is that you are consciousness itself. An invisible yet undeniable form of life in existence. This same consciousness is with you from the womb to now. It is living which has shaped your personality not life itself. So you consciousness does go on it’s what are we conscious of? You see?

The reason it’s true is because your subconscious/unconcious mind is much quicker than you at figuring things out. What I’m saying is that deep down you have a knowledge of your immortality. It’s just forgotten.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Lol you missed the point. My point is you don’t know until you experience,* using an instrument to measure it is the same as using the body. It’s an external source.*
> 
> Try and describe to me the colour red. You can’t can you? You have to simply experience it.
> 
> ...


The bolded highlights a mistake you are making. 
Going by experience is subjective.
Using instruments yields objective information.
Without a shared objective basis, we are only talking about our feelings.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Lol you missed the point. My point is you don’t know until you experience, using an instrument to measure it is the same as using the body. It’s an external source.
> 
> *Try and describe to me the colour red. You can’t can you? *You have to simply experience it.
> 
> ...


That's very funny. Of COURSE I can describe the color red it's 620–750 nanometers. If you grow why can't you?

Your story isn't provable and won't save you from Covid nor from possibly being the potential host that the next Variant of Concern arises from or you being the carrier for deadly disease that will end other's lives prematurely. Please get vaccinated. I want nothing to do with a fairytale that tells me I can blithely die from a communicable disease not caring about those I leave behind or killed.

If nothing else get vaccinated so that when you move into your eternal afterlife you don't have to go on an apology tour to everyone you maimed and killed with the disease.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The bolded highlights a mistake you are making.
> Going by experience is subjective.
> Using instruments yields objective information.
> Without a shared objective basis, we are only talking about our feelings.


Yup and these people elevate feelings above knowledge. They reject reality and build an alternate 'story' that preserves their feelings and is more palatable and easier. No need to have to do the hard math, chemistry and physics to learn science. You can just have nice thoughts and it will all turn out ok. 

Don't fret we are all immortal consciousness that never dies and we continue on, LOL. It's the magical thinking of two year olds and primitive cultures. It's plague masks and smudging to prevent disease ::shudder::


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The bolded highlights a mistake you are making.
> Going by experience is subjective.
> Using instruments yields objective information.
> Without a shared objective basis, we are only talking about our feelings.


True. But you are still not seeing the point I was making. The fact you need to experience it through your body or an instrument mankind has made to know if it’s warm of cold. Even looking at it is using your eyes which is part of your body.

Why belittle feelings? Isn’t that why do u anything? The feeling of hunger, sleep, poo etc etc. It’s all a feeling. It’s what gives life meaning. If you lose that feeling you become hard and cold. Life loses its vibrancy.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> True. But you are still not seeing the point I was making. The fact you need to experience it through your body or an instrument mankind has made to know if it’s warm of cold. Even looking at it is using your eyes which is part of your body.
> 
> Why belittle feelings? Isn’t that why do u anything? The feeling of hunger, sleep, poo etc etc. It’s all a feeling. It’s what gives life meaning. If you lose that feeling you become hard and cold. Life loses its vibrancy.


Since I have no way of objectively engaging what you say, we remain at the unsatisfying place of describing feelings to each other. Things don’t get accomplished that way.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Since I have no way of objectively engaging what you say, we remain at the unsatisfying place of describing feelings to each other. Things don’t get accomplished that way.


That's why we keep going round and round.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's very funny. Of COURSE I can describe the color red it's 620–750 nanometers. If you grow why can't you?
> 
> Your story isn't provable and won't save you from Covid nor from possibly being the potential host that the next Variant of Concern arises from or you being the carrier for deadly disease that will end other's lives prematurely. Please get vaccinated. I want nothing to do with a fairytale that tells me I can blithely die from a communicable disease not caring about those I leave behind or killed.
> 
> If nothing else get vaccinated so that when you move into your eternal afterlife you don't have to go on an apology tour to everyone you maimed and killed with the disease.


Ermm.. I think again you missed the point. So if I’ve never seen a red object and you say it’s ‘620-750’ nanometers I know what you mean? Of course not. I need to experience it to know what it is. You see what I’m saying?

Why would I need to be saved? Haha

And why make me try feel guilty? You have your protection wonderful. I have my natural protection which is proven to be enough for the vast majority. Only the minority are dying with Covid here!

And pinning this whole potential for mutation on me solely is logical but highly improbable. It’ll more likely being a vaccinated person it’ll mutate in for there’s more of them.

There should be no sadness for no life is lost. Only the form that life once possessed.

I’d have to catch and spread the disease first. Maybe I’ll die on the spot so it doesn’t spread 

All is well. You have your beliefs and I have mine.

Maybe we’ll meet up on the other side  Either way, we’re both invited  x


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 20, 2021)

My state is easing restrictions tonight

You can’t go out for dinner without proof of double vaccination or major shopping outlets once the state opens up. Sucked in all you non vaccinated flat earthed mofo’s.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

CDC backs the rollout of COVID vaccine boosters from Moderna and J&J


CDC Director Rochelle Walensky also endorsed a mix-and-match approach to boosters that would be flexible for patients and health care providers.




www.npr.org





Boosters and mixing and matching. Essentially if you've had Moderna you're good. Pfizer is good too. But if you had J&J you should consider boosting with an mRNA vaccine and that applies to any age, 2 months post their J&J.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> CDC backs the rollout of COVID vaccine boosters from Moderna and J&J
> 
> 
> CDC Director Rochelle Walensky also endorsed a mix-and-match approach to boosters that would be flexible for patients and health care providers.
> ...


What if it were in reverse? 
Moderna then J&J?

Mamashark couldn't get her 2nd Moderna. She finally got her J&J 2 days ago 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> What if it were in reverse?
> Moderna then J&J?
> 
> Mamashark couldn't get her 2nd Moderna. She finally got her J&J 2 days ago
> ...


She's vaccinated and that is good.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 23, 2021)

__





COVID-19 reinfection likely for unvaccinated, study suggests


New modeling estimates suggest natural immunity from a COVID-19 infection fades quickly, leaving individuals susceptible to reinfection, according to a study published Oct. 1 in The Lancet Microbe.




www.beckershospitalreview.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I tried to explain but you know the conspiracy crowd.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/stephaniemlee/elisabeth-bik-didier-raoult-hydroxychloroquine-study

i hope someone richer than Croesus sets up a non profit to fund these people's work, and hires the most savagely litigious lawyers in the world to defend them from legal challenges...they're trying to bring honesty and transparency to a field that desperately needs it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/stephaniemlee/elisabeth-bik-didier-raoult-hydroxychloroquine-study
> 
> i hope someone richer than Croesus sets up a non profit to fund these people's work, and hires the most savagely litigious lawyers in the world to defend them from legal challenges...they're trying to bring honesty and transparency to a field that desperately needs it


Her job could be done by software and probably should be these days.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Her job could be done by software and probably should be these days.


maybe...but software can be hacked and manipulated, and it's only as good as the person who writes it to begin with. it was pretty easy for trumptards to fool facebooks algorithms, and the automated "security" on a lot of websites has proven to be all but useless...
but it would spare them from the personal attacks and threats by fucknut assholes...although, i'll be honest with you, i'd like there to be "internet police" who go to the homes of people who make online threats and smack the fucking shit out of them, in public, while announcing why they're doing it...know that will never happen, but it's less than they deserve...they deserve someone to kick the fuck out of them, just like they threatened to do.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2021)

Doonesbury by Garry Trudeau for October 24, 2021 | GoComics.com


View the comic strip for Doonesbury by cartoonist Garry Trudeau created October 24, 2021 available on GoComics.com




www.gocomics.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe...but software can be hacked and manipulated, and it's only as good as the person who writes it to begin with. it was pretty easy for trumptards to fool facebooks algorithms, and the automated "security" on a lot of websites has proven to be all but useless...
> but it would spare them from the personal attacks and threats by fucknut assholes...although, i'll be honest with you, i'd like there to be "internet police" who go to the homes of people who make online threats and smack the fucking shit out of them, in public, while announcing why they're doing it...know that will never happen, but it's less than they deserve...they deserve someone to kick the fuck out of them, just like they threatened to do.


You and I have not kept up on the AI Algorithms. My son caught me up at Disneyland this year. We had a long talk about just what those algorithms do and can do. The reason the Trumptards can "fool them" is because it's financially beneficial to promote aggression and tribalism. If that were not in their financial interest it would not happen. Those algorithms are unhackable. The algorithms and the math behind them are terrifyingly accurate, robust and malleable.

In Facebook's case they work off aggression which breeds engagement (clicks and eyes on platform). Aggression is our strongest impulse and mints money for FB. Just as you demonstrated when you said, "although, i'll be honest with you, i'd like there to be "internet police" who go to the homes of people who make online threats and smack the fucking shit out of them".

That's what our parents worked so hard to civilize out of us feral humans.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You and I have not kept up on the AI Algorithms. My son caught me up at Disneyland this year. We had a long talk about just what those algorithms do and can do. The reason the Trumptards can "fool them" is because it's financially beneficial to promote aggression and tribalism. If that were not in their financial interest it would not happen. Those algorithms are unhackable. The algorithms and the math behind them are terrifyingly accurate, robust and malleable.
> 
> In Facebook's case they work off aggression which breeds engagement (clicks and eyes on platform). Aggression is our strongest impulse and mints money for FB. Just as you demonstrated when you said, "although, i'll be honest with you, i'd like there to be "internet police" who go to the homes of people who make online threats and smack the fucking shit out of them".
> 
> That's what our parents worked so hard to civilize out of us feral humans.


i like being feral, no one makes me wear a goofy looking sweater

i've never been tamed, it's just the last 10-12 years that i've really put any effort at all into being "nice"...if someone was boring me, i'd just get up and walk away...if they were annoying me, they were on a count down to getting punched in the head...now i at least try to act like im a little interested in their inane bullshit, and i get up and walk away from the annoying people...usually.
the internet police idea is stupid, and we both know it...but it is no less than most of them deserve, a good, painful, embarrassing public humiliation...that taught me a lot more as a kid than any explanations...i was a kid, i didn't listen, and when i did i thought they were stupid, but when i got the shit swatted out of me in front of witnesses, at the very least, i made sure not to do the same thing in front of my parents


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like being feral, no one makes me wear a goofy looking sweater
> View attachment 5015906
> i've never been tamed, it's just the last 10-12 years that i've really put any effort at all into being "nice"...if someone was boring me, i'd just get up and walk away...if they were annoying me, they were on a count down to getting punched in the head...now i at least try to act like im a little interested in their inane bullshit, and i get up and walk away from the annoying people...usually.
> the internet police idea is stupid, and we both know it...but it is no less than most of them deserve, a good, painful, embarrassing public humiliation...that taught me a lot more as a kid than any explanations...i was a kid, i didn't listen, and when i did i thought they were stupid, but when i got the shit swatted out of me in front of witnesses, at the very least, i made sure not to do the same thing in front of my parents


I bet you'd wear that and worse to make that girlfriend happy  Funny how age tempers us


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I bet you'd wear that and worse to make that girlfriend happy  Funny how age tempers us


yeah....i think i told y'all we're taking her daughters and granddaughters on the polar express train ride in Dec.....and we're all wearing matching pajamas..  ..the domestication of the Dire Wolf proceeds on schedule...the only concession i got? all the pajamas say something, the kids say "nope, not tired"...most of the adults say "let me ask the boss"...and one set says "nope, not today"....i refused to go if i didn't get the "boss" set that says "nope, not today"....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah....i think i told y'all we're taking her daughters and granddaughters on the polar express train ride in Dec.....and we're all wearing matching pajamas..  ..the domestication of the Dire Wolf proceeds on schedule...the only concession i got? all the pajamas say something, the kids say "nope, not tired"...most of the adults say "let me ask the boss"...and one set says "nope, not today"....i refused to go if i didn't get the "boss" set that says "nope, not today"....
> View attachment 5015912


We all make concessions ;D Yours seem reasonable.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe...but software can be hacked and manipulated, and it's only as good as the person who writes it to begin with. it was pretty easy for trumptards to fool facebooks algorithms, and the automated "security" on a lot of websites has proven to be all but useless...
> but it would spare them from the personal attacks and threats by fucknut assholes...although, i'll be honest with you, i'd like there to be "internet police" who go to the homes of people who make online threats and smack the fucking shit out of them, in public, while announcing why they're doing it...know that will never happen, but it's less than they deserve...they deserve someone to kick the fuck out of them, just like they threatened to do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah....i think i told y'all we're taking her daughters and granddaughters on the polar express train ride in Dec.....and we're all wearing matching pajamas..  ..the domestication of the Dire Wolf proceeds on schedule...*the only concession i got?* all the pajamas say something, the kids say "nope, not tired"...most of the adults say "let me ask the boss"...and one set says "nope, not today"....i refused to go if i didn't get the "boss" set that says "nope, not today"....
> View attachment 5015912



The real concession is access to vagina, it makes all other concessions possible


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> The real concession is access to vagina, it makes all other concessions possible


Magical universal taming force!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> The real concession is access to vagina, it makes all other concessions possible


yeah, but you know...i kind of like most of the domestication process...it's just when i get pissed and she tells me to calm down that i get a little surly..."the fuck you mean calm down? didn't you just hear that shit?"...."yes (in a calm voice) i heard it, but you're better than that, you don't need to respond to that.".........how do you argue with that? you don't...most of the time you give in to keep the peace, occasionally you still raise a knot or two on someones head...and deal with the disappointed looks for a few days. oddly enough, it seems like the afore mentioned access becomes a little more...savage...after such incidents


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2021)

I*t’s a “significant and solemn day” in the B.C. healthcare sector, as thousands of workers are placed on unpaid leave for refusing to get vaccinated.*

Tuesday also marks the day that employees of care homes who refused the vaccine will be formally terminated in the wake of a similar mandate in that field that went into effect Oct. 12. Unvaccinated healthcare workers will meet the same fate on Nov. 15.

“This is a necessary step, but a solemn day,” said Health Minister Adrian Dix on Tuesday. “It has implications for those people and their families and for patients and their families.”









'Significant and solemn day' as B.C. says goodbye to unvaccinated healthcare workers, says Dix - BC News


It’s a “significant and solemn day” in the B.C. healthcare sector, as thousands of workers are placed on unpaid leave for refusing to get vaccinated.



www.castanet.net


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I*t’s a “significant and solemn day” in the B.C. healthcare sector, as thousands of workers are placed on unpaid leave for refusing to get vaccinated.*
> 
> Tuesday also marks the day that employees of care homes who refused the vaccine will be formally terminated in the wake of a similar mandate in that field that went into effect Oct. 12. Unvaccinated healthcare workers will meet the same fate on Nov. 15.
> 
> ...


i don't have much sympathy, these are educated people who should know better than this, and they should have gotten vaccinated a long time ago, with the work they do...the only people i feel sorry for are the patients who will have to wait longer, and the healthcare professionals who will have to shoulder the load their irresponsible colleagues are dropping on them


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't have much sympathy, these are educated people who should know better than this, and they should have gotten vaccinated a long time ago, with the work they do...the only people i feel sorry for are the patients who will have to wait longer, and the healthcare professionals who will have to shoulder the load their irresponsible colleagues are dropping on them


IMO any healthcare professional that refuses vaccination should be referred to their professional licensing agency. If you don't believe in one of the basic scientific premises of your profession why should you carry a license? There are real reasons for not being vaccinated. But if you aren't you should not be in the direct patient care workforce currently.

I'm looking at the new cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs Surgeon General they dug up for Florida


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)

Well shit. The lady is sick and just went to get a Covid test. We're both vaccinated. Hopefully it's just a bad cold or the flu and not a breakthrough case. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well shit. The lady is sick and just went to get a Covid test. We're both vaccinated. Hopefully it's just a bad cold or the flu and not a breakthrough case. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


good luck
lots of respiratory stuff going around here, tough allergy season, and a persistent flu bug making the rounds, the gf has been coughing for a few days, low fever, she got tested yesterday, negative, but positive for aspiration from a sinus infection, so they put her on antibiotics and steroids


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well shit. The lady is sick and just went to get a Covid test. We're both vaccinated. Hopefully it's just a bad cold or the flu and not a breakthrough case. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


Hope she’s ok. Lots of respiratory stuff going on here as well. Both my kids and lots of their friends have had colds since getting back to in person school this fall. Both mine are vaxxed and tested negative for COVID though. 
A couple people at work have had breakthrough infections too but were mild and short.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good luck
> lots of respiratory stuff going around here, tough allergy season, and a persistent flu bug making the rounds, the gf has been coughing for a few days, low fever, she got tested yesterday, negative, but positive for aspiration from a sinus infection, so they put her on antibiotics and steroids


Yeah I'm hoping it's something like that. She had a bunch of family over last week and some stayed with us for a couple days and they flew in from Arizona. 

Hope your GF gets well soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well shit. The lady is sick and just went to get a Covid test. We're both vaccinated. Hopefully it's just a bad cold or the flu and not a breakthrough case. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


How long was this after the party you catered for her? I hope she's ok.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 27, 2021)

Yeah, I got the vaccine. Am I worried what's in it? I've put so many adulterated, illicit drugs in me the past 50 years, what's another. My body was like an amusement park. And not a Disney World. Like a Butler County Fair and Farm Show - My funny ass neighbor.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How long was this after the party you catered for her? I hope she's ok.


It's been about a week. She works with the public so who knows when she caught whatever she has. I'm feeling fine myself. I'm sure she'll be fine whatever it is. Both of us are in good health and vaccinated.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's been about a week. She works with the public so who knows when she caught whatever she has. I'm feeling fine myself. I'm sure she'll be fine whatever it is. Both of us are in good health and vaccinated.
> 
> Thanks for your concern.


Allergies? My kid gets that, and it's good now but it turned into a sinus infection recently. Scared the shit out of us for a few days. Has she had a recent test?


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Allergies? My kid gets that, and it's good now but it turned into a sinus infection recently. Scared the shit out of us for a few days. Has she had a recent test?


She went and got a test today. No allergies. She has a fever though which is what prompted her to go and get a test. Should find out tomorrow.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2021)

​


----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2021)

Just a bad cold. 

It's good that you can find out so fast though. Had a little scare there for a couple days.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Just a bad cold.
> 
> It's good that you can find out so fast though. Had a little scare there for a couple days.


Very good news! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5018093​


Wait, isn't that vaccine in the salad dressing?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I got the vaccine. Am I worried what's in it? I've put so many adulterated, illicit drugs in me the past 50 years, what's another. My body was like an amusement park. And not a Disney World. Like a Butler County Fair and Farm Show - My funny ass neighbor.


I’ve done about the same, and upon getting my dose, my immune system smashed a bottle against the bar and said “that all you got?”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

some states move to protect their citizen's health...my state? "FUCK YOUR HEALTH, IT'S MORE IMPORTANT THAT THE PSYCHOS WHO VOTE FOR US ARE KEPT HAPPY"....fuck i hate bill lee almost as much as i hate trump
https://fox17.com/news/local/to-safeguard-rights-tenn-senate-passes-bill-tackling-vaccines-masks-health-powers


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve done about the same, and upon getting my dose, my immune system smashed a bottle against the bar and said “that all you got?”


Did you get your booster?

If not, they have Pfizer and appointments available. Here's the address and link to the scheduler




__





Scheduler







www.riteaid.com





Rite Aid
9482 California City Boulevard
California City, CA 93505
(760) 373-5268

If you want to mix with Moderna,
Rosamond's Rite Aid has those:
Rite Aide 2938 WEST ROSAMOND BLVD., ROSAMOND, CA 93560-6266


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


mostly good news...but i was honestly hoping it would take a lot more trumptards out before it faded...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get your booster?
> 
> If not, they have Pfizer and appointments available. Here's the address and link to the scheduler
> 
> ...


Yeah Cal City does it. I’ll go this week sometime. Might even go by shank’s mare.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe...but software can be hacked and manipulated, and it's only as good as the person who writes it to begin with. it was pretty easy for trumptards to fool facebooks algorithms, and the automated "security" on a lot of websites has proven to be all but useless...
> but it would spare them from the personal attacks and threats by fucknut assholes...although, i'll be honest with you, i'd like there to be "internet police" who go to the homes of people who make online threats and smack the fucking shit out of them, in public, while announcing why they're doing it...know that will never happen, but it's less than they deserve...they deserve someone to kick the fuck out of them, just like they threatened to do.


People are not much less vulnerable.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2021)

As Halloween nightmares go, it’s going to take a lot to beat this. 



30,000 Park-Goers in Disneyland Lockdown Panic Over One COVID Case in Halloween Nightmare

As Halloween nightmares go, it’s going to take a lot to beat this.

Some 34,000 fun-seekers were thrown into lockdown at Shanghai’s Disneyland Sunday night, after a single case of COVID-19 prompted police to blockade the exits and test every single person in the park before allowing them to leave.











30,000 Park-Goers in Disneyland Lockdown After Halloween COVID Panic


Theme park fun-seekers lined up for hours for mandatory tests, as fireworks exploded overhead, high above the centerpiece castle.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

Covid study finds some 28 million extra years of life lost in 2020, with U.S. male life expectancy badly hit


More than 28 million extra years of human life were lost in 2020, a year marked by the...




www.greenwichtime.com





*Covid study finds some 28 million extra years of life lost in 2020, with U.S. male life expectancy badly hit*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 4, 2021)

Another bat shit conspirator via Newsmax .

Straight to the Pit of Sarlacc with that bitch



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455383530687565825


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another bat shit conspirator via Newsmax .
> 
> Straight to the Pit of Sarlacc with that bitch
> 
> ...


how do you interact with someone this fucking ignorant and stupid? do you have to take some kind of medication to make you temporarily retarded, so you can make yourself understood to these mouth breathing fucking idiots? how did this happen in our society, where everyone gets a basic education, and there are public libraries that you can go to to find facts about things you are interested in?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 4, 2021)

Waiting for the vax makers to pull a “ dominion “ style lawsuit on these fucktards.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *how do you interact with someone this fucking ignorant and stupid?* do you have to take some kind of medication to make you temporarily retarded, so you can make yourself understood to these mouth breathing fucking idiots? how did this happen in our society, where everyone gets a basic education, and there are public libraries that you can go to to find facts about things you are interested in?


Carefully and politely, all carefully annotated in their chart.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Carefully and politely, all carefully annotated in their chart.


It really would be nice if people that have such wildly outlandish views/beliefs/delusions were all under the care of a mental health professional. 
Not sure how it is in the high desert these days, but in the Midwest lots of folks with similar delusions walk the streets freely and have swallowed such BS hook, line and sinker. We have to google some of the stuff my wife hears Q-adherents at work spouting off. It’s hard to keep up with the endless parade of nonsense that comes from the dark corners of the inter webs. It really is like living in a bad dystopian novel or movie right now.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 4, 2021)

*Even Newsmax Decided It Was A Good Idea To Bench The Reporter Who Claimed That Vaccines Contain A Satanic Tracking Device*
MIKE REDMOND_TWITTER_NOVEMBER 4, 2021

Earlier in the week, conservative White House correspondent Emerald Robinson ran afoul of Twitter’s misinformation policies by tweeting out a conspiracy theory that the Moderna COVID vaccine contains a Satanic tracking device called “luciferase.” While luciferase is an actual luminescent enzyme that exists, it is not used in the Moderna vaccine, which Reuters first reported back in May when the conspiracy theory emerged.

While Robinson’s luciferase tweet was initially pulled by Twitter, the situation has escalated. Robinson’s entire Twitter account is now suspended for “repeated violations” of the platform’s COVID misinformation policies. More notably, her employer, the extremely right wing Newsmax, has pulled Robinson off of the air while it is “currently reviewing the posts” that prompted her suspension from Twitter. Via The Daily Beast:



> Several Newsmax staffers cheered on the decision to bench Robinson. “It’s really buzzing the newsroom,” one current employee told The Daily Beast. “I think it’s a good idea. If we are going to be viewed as a news organization, we have to act like one.” Another staffer agreed, reiterating that “it was a stupid thing to tweet.”


The conservative station also rebuked Robinson’s remarks on Tuesday by stating that the COVID vaccines are “safe and effective” and that “we do not believe the vaccines contain any toxic materials or tracking markers.” Of course, the right-wing network is currently staring down the barrel of two multi-billion dollar lawsuits for falsely repeating election fraud claims, so it’s probably not a bad idea to avoid a third one. Satanic tracking devices are never a good hill to die on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Even Newsmax Decided It Was A Good Idea To Bench The Reporter Who Claimed That Vaccines Contain A Satanic Tracking Device*
> MIKE REDMOND_TWITTER_NOVEMBER 4, 2021
> 
> Earlier in the week, conservative White House correspondent Emerald Robinson ran afoul of Twitter’s misinformation policies by tweeting out a conspiracy theory that the Moderna COVID vaccine contains a Satanic tracking device called “luciferase.” While luciferase is an actual luminescent enzyme that exists, it is not used in the Moderna vaccine, which Reuters first reported back in May when the conspiracy theory emerged.
> ...


Luciferin-luciferase is the enyzme and reaction in fireflies that gives the luminescence. 45 yrs ago in was a somewhat common bioassy in biochem for the various endogenous phosphate energy compounds like ATP etc. The name given is Latin for light, not satan lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

Damn it









'Grave concern' over Covid in Europe as German cases soar


The World Health Organization expressed "grave concern" Thursday over the rising pace of coronavirus infections in Europe, as Germany registered its biggest daily increase since the start of the pandemic.




www.france24.com





Frankfurt (AFP) – The World Health Organization expressed "grave concern" Thursday over the rising pace of coronavirus infections in Europe, as Germany registered its biggest daily increase since the start of the pandemic.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Luciferin-luciferase is the enyzme and reaction in fireflies that gives the luminescence. 45 yrs ago in was a somewhat common bioassy in biochem for the various endogenous phosphate energy compounds like ATP etc. The name given is Latin for light, not satan lol.


Nerd.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nerd.


Required for my profession at the time


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Required for my profession at the time


Making vaccines?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> It really would be nice if people that have such wildly outlandish views/beliefs/delusions were all under the care of a mental health professional.
> Not sure how it is in the high desert these days, but in the Midwest lots of folks with similar delusions walk the streets freely and have swallowed such BS hook, line and sinker. We have to google some of the stuff my wife hears Q-adherents at work spouting off. It’s hard to keep up with the endless parade of nonsense that comes from the dark corners of the inter webs. It really is like living in a bad dystopian novel or movie right now.


As an atheist, life has always been this ludicrous. But worse, since 90%+ of people not only believe in illogical, unfalsifiable myths, but pass laws that affect meaningful aspects of our lives based on that BS - I can't get a much needed abortion because of Thor??? I can't marry my life long same sex partner because Allah thinks it's yucky? Millions of Africans are contracting AIDS because pope said condoms are bad? Our scientists can't lead cutting edge cloning research because Jesus doesn't approve??? FOR REALZ? WTF is going on here, am I crazy, or is everyone else? Erroneous beliefs and delusions have always been a hindrance to reality and progress. The contrast is simply more stark upon the backdrop of the pandemic...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Making vaccines?


Physiology and metabolism of plant growth regulators


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Physiology and metabolism of plant growth regulators


Nerd


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Thor


Thor was definitely not an Evangelical...
Look at the number of people killed in the name of Christianity.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Thor was definitely not an Evangelical...


He handled opposition the old school way... with a motherfuckin' HAMMER.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Physiology and metabolism of plant growth regulators


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Not the first time and won't be the last


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Thor was definitely not an Evangelical...
> Look at the number of people killed in the name of Christianity.


I think we have the whole religion thing backwards. Look at what kind of dick god is in the bible. Sending bears to kill children. turnling Lot's wife into salt, global genocide, ordering his followers to kill their children, killing his kid, killing people for complaining about god killing them. 

And the entire time the devil is like come chill down here, it's warm.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Luciferin-luciferase is the enyzme and reaction in fireflies that gives the luminescence. 45 yrs ago in was a somewhat common bioassy in biochem for the various endogenous phosphate energy compounds like ATP etc. The name given is Latin for light, not satan lol.


Yes, but Christians!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> It really would be nice if people that have such wildly outlandish views/beliefs/delusions *were all under the care of a mental health professional. *
> Not sure how it is in the high desert these days, but in the Midwest lots of folks with similar delusions walk the streets freely and have swallowed such BS hook, line and sinker. We have to google some of the stuff my wife hears Q-adherents at work spouting off. It’s hard to keep up with the endless parade of nonsense that comes from the dark corners of the inter webs. It really is like living in a bad dystopian novel or movie right now.


If deviant thinking is prevalent in 1/2 of a population is it considered a mental disorder?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, but Christians!


We have Constantine to blame for halting the persecutions


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> deviant


Define what that is.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Define what that is.


Someone who deviates more than 1 standard deviation plus or minus from the mean of current social standards. Therefore if your belief falls within the -1 to 1 of the mean you're statistically not deviant.

That's why it's called the DSM X, (Diagnostics and Statistics Manual).


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Someone who deviates more than 1 standard deviation plus or minus from the mean of current social standards. Therefore if your belief falls within the -1 to 1 of the mean you're statistically not deviant.
> 
> That's why it's called the DSM X, (Diagnostics and Statistics Manual).


DSM 10? I thought we just got to 7. DSM updates are looking a lot like iphone releases these days


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> DSM 10? I thought we just got to 7. DSM updates are looking a lot like iphone releases these days


LOL sorry I used x as a variable and we're at DSM 5 or DSM V


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL sorry I used x as a variable and we're at DSM 5 or DSM V


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Luciferin-luciferase is the enyzme and reaction in fireflies that gives the luminescence. 45 yrs ago in was a somewhat common bioassy in biochem for the various endogenous phosphate energy compounds like ATP etc. The name given is Latin for light, not satan lol.


You just awakened a long forgotten memory from a misbegotten youth wasted in churches. Doesn't lucifer translate as "bringer-of-light" or similar? He was Jeebus's Daddy's Vice President and Golden Boy and then got cocky and got booted out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> You just awakened a long forgotten memory from a misbegotten youth wasted in churches. Doesn't lucifer translate as "bringer-of-light" or similar? He was Jeebus's Daddy's Vice President and Golden Boy and then got cocky and got booted out.


Yes; I was too brief in the attribution, I should have said bringer of light or light related. It is an apropos name for the enzymatic reaction: luciferase works on luciferin and light is brought forth lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2021)

Iowa study: 82.5% of deer tested positive for COVID-19


When researchers in Iowa first began testing deer for COVID-19 in April of 2020, they didn’t find any signs of the virus for months. That changed in the fall when the first positives popped up in September and October.




www.fox5ny.com





*Iowa study: 82.5% of deer tested positive for COVID-19*


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Iowa study: 82.5% of deer tested positive for COVID-19
> 
> 
> When researchers in Iowa first began testing deer for COVID-19 in April of 2020, they didn’t find any signs of the virus for months. That changed in the fall when the first positives popped up in September and October.
> ...


They were vaccinating some zoo animals for it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> They were vaccinating some zoo animals for it.


Yeah, some zoo lost 2 or 3 big cats(lions/tigers) a few weeks ago


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

The Toronto Zoo is planning to vaccinate its animals against COVID-19


The Toronto Zoo is planning to vaccinate at least 140 of its animals against COVID-19 soon.




toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Toronto Zoo is planning to vaccinate its animals against COVID-19
> 
> 
> The Toronto Zoo is planning to vaccinate at least 140 of its animals against COVID-19 soon.
> ...


I guess it is easier than having them wear masks.


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

I wonder if a tiger would freak out like a house cat if you put tape on the bottom of their feet...


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wonder if a tiger would freak out like a house cat if you put tape on the bottom of their feet...


...after you start up the vacuum cleaner .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I guess it is easier than having them wear masks.


Or just don't have zoos anymore.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Or just don't have zoos anymore.


I believe we lowered the fences years ago. The "Zoo" is already all around us!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wonder if a tiger would freak out like a house cat if you put tape on the bottom of their feet...


try it and get back to us


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> try it and get back to us


I'll leave that to the professionals.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wonder if a tiger would freak out like a house cat if you put tape on the bottom of their feet...


You first.



Laughing Grass said:


> Or just don't have zoos anymore.


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

Unfortunately captive breeding is the only hope for some species survival.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Unfortunately captive breeding is the only hope for some species survival.


I've never understood why people are so concerned with certain species' survival. I see that some species are vital to the ecology, like pollinators and such. But 99.999% of species that have ever existed on this planet have gone extinct, and the ecology just seems to fill in those gaps smoothly. It just seems like human preference to save a chosen few, perhaps because we find them cute? I'm not sure...


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never understood why people are so concerned with certain species' survival. I see that some species are vital to the ecology, like pollinators and such. But 99.999% of species that have ever existed on this planet have gone extinct, and the ecology just seems to fill in those gaps smoothly. It just seems like human preference to save a chosen few, perhaps because we find them cute? I'm not sure...


The brown bat is on the decline in New England due to a disease. It'd be nice to see them back to help out with mosquitoes and blackflies...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> The brown bat is on the decline in New England due to a disease. It'd be nice to see them back to help out with mosquitoes and blackflies...


They sound important, is there a big effort to save that species? I'm guessing that if they went extinct, another species would step up to take advantage of the surplus insect bonanza? That's usually how these things go.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> They sound important, is there a big effort to save that species? I'm guessing that if they went extinct, another species would step up to take advantage of the surplus insect bonanza? That's usually how these things go.


Im not sure. It's a nose fungus found in bat habitats that's harming them. White nose disease/fungus found in damp caves. Out of 8 Maine species of bats, 5 are in danger of this. Yes, birds eat bugs and may help out in that regards during daylight, but bats hunt at night ( the biggest nocturnal predator of insects) so that might be problematic if there's no nighttime hunting? Just from my own personal experience, I live in a heavily wooded area and I never see bats swooping around. 
I really dont know if there's anything they can do for them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never understood why people are so concerned with certain species' survival. I see that some species are vital to the ecology, like pollinators and such. But 99.999% of species that have ever existed on this planet have gone extinct, and the ecology just seems to fill in those gaps smoothly. It just seems like human preference to save a chosen few, perhaps because we find them cute? I'm not sure...


i think it's because it happened at the rate of evolution before we stepped in and accelerated the process by about 1000 times...so there are no new species adapted to that niche, which could potentially cause a cascade of problems...for want of a predator species, the invasive insects kill the pollinators in a broad area....


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 5, 2021)

I always liked the scene in 12 Monkees when Bruce Willis goes above ground to collect and the city was over taken by vines, shrubs and all the zoo animals


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> I always liked the scene in 12 Monkees when Bruce Willis goes above ground to collect and the city was over taken by vines, shrubs and all the zoo animals


I Am Legend was like that, too


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll leave that to the professionals.


I believe Ziegfred and Roy are out of the business, dunno who the remaining professionals are. Retirement niche?


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I believe Ziegfred and Roy are out of the business, dunno who the remaining professionals are. Retirement niche?


Some experience can be found in the Tiger King.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Some experience can be found in the Tiger King.
> 
> View attachment 5023344


Isn't he in prison? Or do kinder gentler prisons allow inmates to have pet tigers?


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Isn't he in prison? Or do kinder gentler prisons allow inmates to have pet tigers?


Ding, Ding.


*'Tiger King' star Joe Exotic says he has aggressive form of cancer*

The former zookeeper known as Joe Exotic, the star of "Tiger King" who *is serving prison time* in a murder-for-hire plot, said Wednesday that he has been diagnosed with an aggressive form of cancer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Ding, Ding.
> View attachment 5023403
> 
> *'Tiger King' star Joe Exotic says he has aggressive form of cancer*
> ...


karma's a bitch


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

Protease inhibitors to the rescue








UPDATE: Pfizer's oral COVID-19 antiviral cuts hospitalization, death by 89%, sending team barreling to FDA


Pfizer’s oral COVID-19 antiviral Paxlovid has cut the risk of | Pfizer’s oral COVID-19 antiviral has cut the risk of hospitalization or death by 89% in a late-phase trial, prompting the Big Pharma to stop the study and race to seek emergency use authorization from the FDA.




www.fiercebiotech.com





and no it's not this:








Pfizer’s new pill to prevent COVID-19 is not the same as ivermectin


CLAIM: Pfizer’s new pill to treat COVID-19 is just ivermectin repackaged. AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. Ivermectin and the drug being tested to treat COVID-19 are structurally different.




apnews.com





which is discredited:








Flawed ivermectin preprint highlights challenges of COVID drug studies


The study’s withdrawal from a preprint platform deals a blow to the anti-parasite drug’s chances as a COVID treatment, researchers say.




www.nature.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 7, 2021)

Why was the COVID death toll so high at some veterans homes?


Among the dead were veterans of World War II, Korea and Vietnam. They were Army and Navy and Marines, fathers and husbands and brothers, recipients of the Purple Heart and the Bronze Star.




www.stripes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Why are Colorado COVID-19 cases spiking?


The exact causes of Colorado's high infections are a mystery, but 20% who are unvaccinated comprise about 80% of COVID-19 cases in Colorado.




www.uchealth.org





Unvaccinated are driving the surge.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we have the whole religion thing backwards. Look at what kind of dick god is in the bible. Sending bears to kill children. turnling Lot's wife into salt, global genocide, ordering his followers to kill their children, killing his kid, killing people for complaining about god killing them.
> 
> And the entire time the devil is like come chill down here, it's warm.


Hey, not every bear showed up.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Unfortunately captive breeding is the only hope for some species survival.


Do you know - I have not received even one invitation for a little captive breeding?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Hey, not every bear showed up.


I'm still afraid of making fun of bald men in case they show up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do you know - I have not received even one invitation for a little captive breeding?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still afraid of making fun of bald men in case they show up.


Specifically bald men with hairy backs. Aiee.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5025262


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

I love it when you have time to play


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love it when you have time to play


I am standing at an imposing threshold.
I dare make enchiladas from scratch.

Watch my kitchen thread for the crash videos.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love it when you have time to play


wanna like this twice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Specifically bald men with hairy backs. Aiee.


I firmly believe that bald men's hair migrates to their back.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I firmly believe that bald men's hair migrates to their back.


and ears


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and ears


oh no it is true


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

while on the subject. Have you noticed their nose and eyebrows get bigger as they age.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> while on the subject. Have you noticed their nose and eyebrows get bigger as they age.


those ain't the only things, honey....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> while on the subject. Have you noticed their nose and eyebrows get bigger as they age.


Earlobes lengthen too


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those ain't the only things, honey....


How cold is the toilet water


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How cold is the toilet water


cold enough they only touch once


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 9, 2021)

I got a rather stark reminder this past weekend that this vile pandemic continues.

My daughter's 22 year old Chevy Lumina has been problematic lately. So I called my trustworthy 80 year old mechanic to tow it in with a flashing (not good) check engine light on October 12th.

He changed the spark plugs and wires which stopped the flashing check engine light, but it was still coming on and throwing codes related to ignition system. 

So I took it back a few times over the next 2 weeks so he could check the code and see what he could do about it. He would clear the code and try to make a repair. Changed a coil under #1 plug and it seemed to work, no more codes at the moment.

So I picked the car up on the 28th after it was in and out of the garage 3 more times to check the latest code.

But on the 28th, my 80 year old mechanic who I've known forever was noticeably flu like sick. I put on a mask the split second I noticed he was ill which was fairly quick. I just got the covid booster a week earlier on the 21st. He was saying he just had a cold or something. "Something" was right.

I called him back the next day to tell him the code didn't come back and maybe it's fixed? But he sounded worse on the phone and said he was shutting down a few days because of fever and chills. I asked if he was vaccinated and he said no. I wished him good luck and told him to consider going to the ER before he winds up with pneumonia.

I called back the next 8 days to check on him, no answer. Dark.

Monday morning I stopped in at my lawn tractor dealer for a couple parts. Where I found out my mechanic died Sunday morning. Of double pneumonia. That started with those flu like symptoms on the 28th.

So sad, so sickening. Such a nice guy who just didn't take things seriously enough.

I'll miss you Jim. A lot.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

*Nearly 1 million kids ages 5-11 will have their first COVID shots by the end of today*

Beloved stuffed animals in hand, they lined up at schools, pop-up clinics and children's hospitals to do something that little kids generally hate to do: get a shot. COVID vaccinations for 5- to 11-year-olds began in earnest late last week, ramping up over the weekend and early this week.

By the end of the day on Wednesday, about 900,000 elementary school-age children will have gotten their first doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine, a White House official shared with NPR in advance of an announcement expected later in the day









Nearly 1 million kids ages 5-11 will have their first COVID shots by the end of today


About 3% of children in the age group authorized last week to get a low-dose vaccine will have their first shots by Wednesday, according to the White House.




www.npr.org


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I got a rather stark reminder this past weekend that this vile pandemic continues.
> 
> My daughter's 22 year old Chevy Lumina has been problematic lately. So I called my trustworthy 80 year old mechanic to tow it in with a flashing (not good) check engine light on October 12th.
> 
> ...


Heartbreaking


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 15, 2021)

Saginaw Township Schools Closed Last Monday Due To Reactions To Covid Booster Shot


How did so many have such a severe reaction that made them miss school?




wbckfm.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Saginaw Township Schools Closed Last Monday Due To Reactions To Covid Booster Shot
> 
> 
> How did so many have such a severe reaction that made them miss school?
> ...


well that would be because they all had the shot at the same time, so they all got the reaction at the same time...if they would have staggered the shots out over a week or two, this wouldn't have happened...so bad logistics on their part equal some kind of...some kind of what? a conspiracy? proof that the vaccines are evil?...was it that much graphene concentrated in a single spot that caused a mass chain reaction? good thing they all went home, if they had stayed together who knows what might have happened? oh yeah, all of us do...nothing would have happened


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2021)

Booster shot AND a flu vaccination tomorrow for moi...Double whamy


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Booster shot AND a flu vaccination tomorrow for moi...Double whamy


You would be wise to spread them out.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You would be wise to spread them out.


I did...one in each arm  

Pretty much everyone there was getting both, some in the same arm.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I did...one in each arm
> 
> Pretty much everyone there was getting both, some in the same arm.


Perfect


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 18, 2021)

Must This Swab Go That Far Up Your Nose to Test for Covid? (Published 2021)


Some testers gently swab the front of your nostril and send you on your way. Others dig deep, bringing the pain. What’s the gold standard?




www.nytimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5031336
> 
> 
> 
> ...





https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/testing/How-To-Collect-Anterior-Nasal-Specimen-for-COVID-19.pdf


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 18, 2021)

A lot of places will let you self-swab. It's not a big deal really, not as much as it's made out to be. I like the at-home tests.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice to see an unbiased video once in a while


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2021)

*Army bars vaccine refusers from promotions and reenlistment as deadline approaches*








Army bars vaccine refusers from promotions and reenlistment as deadline approaches | CNN Politics


With less than one month until the Army's deadline to vaccinate its active-duty force, the service will begin barring soldiers who refuse to be vaccinated against Covid-19 without an exemption from reenlistment, promotions, and other "favorable personnel actions."




www.cnn.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Army bars vaccine refusers from promotions and reenlistment as deadline approaches*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall (as you do too I bet) standing in line in skivvies getting hit in each arm & butt cheek with all kinds of crap. To this day I have no idea what I was being inoculated for. Right or wrong I signed the check.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I recall (as you do too I bet) standing in line in skivvies getting hit in each arm & butt cheek with all kinds of crap. To this day I have no idea what I was being inoculated for. Right or wrong I signed the check.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A lot of places will let you self-swab. It's not a big deal really, not as much as it's made out to be. I like the at-home tests.


Did the nuns neglect to tell you about self-swabbing?


----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Did the nuns neglect to tell you about self-swabbing?


A PSA


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> A PSA
> 
> View attachment 5031935


Oh pain in the


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Did the nuns neglect to tell you about self-swabbing?


He's an expert. They let him self-swab for gonorrhea, easy peasy.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He's an expert. They let him self-swab for gonorrhea, easy peasy.


Nuns, gonorrhea, health supplies-
boys we have a script


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> A PSA
> 
> View attachment 5031935


Guy washed his hands twice for this whole project?

Too much work


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Nuns, gonorrhea, health supplies-
> boys we have a script


anything with nuns and gonorrhea is top shelf


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 19, 2021)

Those are two things which I've never had, a nun and gonorrhea. I guess it's never too late to start.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 23, 2021)

*Seven doctors contract Covid after attending Florida anti-vaccine summit*
Doctors tested positive or developed symptoms ‘within days’ of conference at which alternative treatments were discussed








Seven doctors contract Covid after attending Florida anti-vaccine summit


Doctors tested positive or developed symptoms ‘within days’ of conference at which alternative treatments were discussed




www.theguardian.com


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2021)

None of them have worms though.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 23, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Seven doctors contract Covid after attending Florida anti-vaccine summit*
> Doctors tested positive or developed symptoms ‘within days’ of conference at which alternative treatments were discussed
> 
> 
> ...


The event wasn't fundamentally anit-vaxx. It was called the Florida Summit on COVID:








Florida COVID Summit Talks


On November 6, 2021 in Ocala, Florida, top physicians gathered to discuss their updated Physicians' Declaration, as well as their call to stop authoritarian




globalcovidsummit.org












Florida Summit on Covid


The Florida Summit on Covid will be held at the World Equestrian Center in Expo One, 11/06/21 $50 per person, lunch included, 10am -3pm.




www.eventbrite.com


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> None of them have worms though.


Ya can't fix stupid. But you can de-worm it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

Tracking SARS-CoV-2 variants


All viruses, including SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, change over time. Most changes have little to no impact on the virus’ properties. However, some changes may affect the virus’s properties, such as how easily it spreads, the associated disease severity, or the performance of...




www.who.int





There is a new variant of concern, Omicron, and we don't know if it evades the vaccine.








Heavily mutated Omicron variant puts scientists on alert


Researchers are racing to determine whether a fast-spreading coronavirus variant poses a threat to COVID vaccines’ effectiveness.




www.nature.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Tracking SARS-CoV-2 variants
> 
> 
> All viruses, including SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, change over time. Most changes have little to no impact on the virus’ properties. However, some changes may affect the virus’s properties, such as how easily it spreads, the associated disease severity, or the performance of...
> ...


Good morning C2g. This is terrible news! President Biden is restricting travel from South Africa and 7 other countries staring Monday! 
Not the kind of news anyone wants to hear.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning C2g. This is terrible news! President Biden is restricting travel from South Africa and 7 other countries staring Monday!
> Not the kind of news anyone wants to hear.


Good morning DAT, good to see you too. It's going to be awhile before this is over.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 27, 2021)

It has now been just shy of a year since I was officially diagnosed with covid. And I can say with absolute certainty that I have lingering effects. At least in regards to taste and smell. A lot of stuff just smells the same. Like my sense of smell is limited to a small palette of odors and fragrances now. But up until today I couldn't quite put into words what I've been experiencing. But it hit me like a ton of bricks while my wife was cooking lunch. One of those smells is over-buttered, burnt grilled cheese. I smell it all the time. It is slightly depressing. Not near as depressing as not being able to smell or taste anything, as was the case for 3 weeks with covid. But an odd long term ailment nonetheless. Just my personal experience and observation. Fucking over-buttered, burnt grilled cheese.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 27, 2021)

Maybe I got it too, lately my flavor expectations have been letting me down,
Hell I have pint of Ben and Jerry's that's still there in the freezer, partly eaten.
Eating is becoming laborious.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Maybe I got it too, lately my flavor expectations have been letting me down,
> Hell I have pint of Ben and Jerry's that's still there in the freezer, partly eaten.
> Eating is becoming laborious.


The one thing I learned and absolutely took for granted is the amount of pleasures and satisfactions that one derives from simply eating. For three weeks being devoid of those senses was straight up depressing. Like I was depressed. Clinically. You know, self nudo-gnosis of course.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 28, 2021)

https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/11/27/world/covid-omicron-variant-news


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2021)

This is interesting, hope it pans out








Two common compounds show effectiveness against COVID-19 virus in early testing


A pair of over-the-counter compounds has been found in preliminary tests to inhibit the virus that causes COVID-19, University of Florida Health researchers have found.



m.ufhealth.org




However, expect the prices of these to skyrocket, ya know, greed merchants


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> This is interesting, hope it pans out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benadryl and Lactoferrin, OK, time to order a massive amount of Benadryl as that will be off the shelves. Just ordered 6 bottles of it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> This is interesting, hope it pans out
> 
> 
> 
> ...





curious2garden said:


> Benadryl and Lactoferrin, OK, time to order a massive amount of Benadryl as that will be off the shelves. Just ordered 6 bottles of it. Thanks for the heads up.


Doesn't seem too surprising really. Benadryl is a pretty great drug that works for a lot of things, many of which are known effects of covid 19.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Benadryl and Lactoferrin, OK, time to order a massive amount of Benadryl as that will be off the shelves. Just ordered 6 bottles of it. Thanks for the heads up.


I had a reaction to some meds last week and they mainlined Benadryl, and holy shit, It was a nice buzz for 5 min.
So I have a head start on you!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I had a reaction to some meds last week and they mainlined Benadryl, and holy shit, It was a nice buzz for 5 min.
> *So I have a head start on you*!


 Yeah IV Benadryl was almost as quick as IV Adrenaline when you needed it.


----------



## Kushash (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah IV Benadryl was almost as quick as IV Adrenaline when you needed it.


Hi curious2garden!
My wife and I were going to make an appointment for a booster shot this week and now with the new variant we think we should take a wait and see for a couple of weeks before getting the booster to allow time for an upgraded booster that might help with the Omicron variant. Our second dose of Moderna was in April. Does waiting a couple of weeks to get the booster sound like a good idea?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Benadryl and Lactoferrin, OK, time to order a massive amount of Benadryl as that will be off the shelves. Just ordered 6 bottles of it. Thanks for the heads up.


Was perusing Amazon for the Lactoferrin, the study says it is different from the common stuff consumers buy.
Whats your take on that & which one would you look at for similar results?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 28, 2021)

Kushash said:


> Hi curious2garden!
> My wife and I were going to make an appointment for a booster shot this week and now with the new variant we think we should take a wait and see for a couple of weeks before getting the booster to allow time for an upgraded booster that might help with the Omicron variant. Our second dose of Moderna was in April. Does waiting a couple of weeks to get the booster sound like a good idea?


These are injections not software updates. Nothing is gonna change in the shots within a couple of weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Kushash said:


> Hi curious2garden!
> My wife and I were going to make an appointment for a booster shot this week and now with the new variant we think we should take a wait and see for a couple of weeks before getting the booster to allow time for an upgraded booster that might help with the Omicron variant. Our second dose of Moderna was in April. Does waiting a couple of weeks to get the booster sound like a good idea?


No get the booster now. If the variant escapes the vaccine it will be next year before there's another vaccine. A good idea would be to buy some disposable N95s now.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> These are injections not software updates. Nothing is gonna change in the shots within a couple of weeks.


I see you changed your name. That's not true with mRNA they actually can change the vaccine within 3 weeks. That is one of it's strengths.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I see you changed your name. That's not true with mRNA they actually can change the vaccine within 3 weeks. That is one of it's strengths.


I haven't changed my name, so not sure what you're off on. Three weeks is more than a couple of weeks, plus you have to account for distribution time. My answer was not wrong.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was perusing Amazon for the Lactoferrin, the study says it is different from the common stuff consumers buy.
> Whats your take on that & which one would you look at for similar results?


I don't know enough about it to make any good recommendation GWN, sorry. I've only seen it used for iron deficiency.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Why cut corners when you can go full daft punk?
> 
> View attachment 5036917
> 
> ...


There ya go full on anti-vax nutter! Good for you, I knew you had it in you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go full on anti-vax nutter! Good for you, I knew you had it in you.


If people wanna get vaxxed, I have no problem with that. I'm more anti-authoritarian than anything.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2021)

Kushash said:


> Hi curious2garden!
> My wife and I were going to make an appointment for a booster shot this week and now with the new variant we think we should take a wait and see for a couple of weeks before getting the booster to allow time for an upgraded booster that might help with the Omicron variant. Our second dose of Moderna was in April. Does waiting a couple of weeks to get the booster sound like a good idea?


I wouldn't wait, my last of the two was in early April and I got the booster 2 weeks ago. Hell, they are free and I will get another when they work out the new variant


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I wouldn't wait, my last of the two was in early April and I got the booster 2 weeks ago. Hell, they are free and I will get another when they work out the new variant


Exactly!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 28, 2021)

I definitely need one of these..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly!


Me too. I would much rather get another shot then get the virus. Sounds like they are going to be quick to make the Omicron shot now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2021)

i was going to get a booster tomorrow, but now i'm thinking of waiting a week or two and see if they come out with an omicron vaccine....


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

We get our boosters the 7th.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was going to get a booster tomorrow, but now i'm thinking of waiting a week or two and see if they come out with an omicron vaccine....


They won't, not enough time. The booster isn't "updated" for Delta. Get the booster tomorrow


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I definitely need one of these..


Even if they aren't effective, they should help to smash the rebel uprising.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No get the booster now. If the variant escapes the vaccine *it will be next year before there's another vaccine*. A good idea would be to buy some disposable N95s now.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was going to get a booster tomorrow, but now i'm thinking of waiting a week or two and see if they come out with an omicron vaccine....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Punxsutimmunity


----------



## Kushash (Nov 28, 2021)

I think he was poking fun at my question as being a stupid question.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2021)

Kushash said:


> I think he was poking fun at my question as being a stupid question.


It was a good question. If you asked it many had to be thinking it. So it was worth repeating.


----------



## Kushash (Nov 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It was a good question. If you asked it many had to be thinking it. So it was worth repeating.


Thank You!!!
We were thinking it and I appreciate your response. We are going to get the shot this week and if needed we'll get the additional booster down the road.


----------



## Severed Tongue (Nov 28, 2021)

Ottawa, Canada.
The first 2 cases of Omicron varient have been confirmed glad to know the proof of a negative test to travel is being enforced.......................


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 28, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> Ottawa, Canada.
> The first 2 cases of Omicron varient have been confirmed glad to know the proof of a negative test to travel is being enforced.......................


Ugh. Keep in mind though that COVID tests will not always pick up a very recent infection. That could have been the case here. 
My wife was exposed in January, she tested negative then came down with symptoms and tested positive 2 days later.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 29, 2021)

_"The World Health Organization, which switched to Greek letters to categorize new variants to avoid stigmatizing the countries in which they were discovered, *chose Omicron to avoid a tricky linguistic and political conundrum*: As the 13th named WHO variant—and the fifth variant of concern—it should strictly be Nu. Next up is Xi. Skipping both leads to Omicron."









We Don’t Know Much About Omicron


Countries have been quick to curtail travel from southern Africa over fears of a new highly transmissible variant.




foreignpolicy.com




_


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2021)

LOL, We'll have an answer by 2030








FTC orders Walmart, Amazon, Kroger and more to turn over information on empty shelves, high prices


The FTC is ordering Walmart, Amazon, Kroger “to turn over information to help study causes of empty shelves and sky-high prices" for an investigation.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> _"The World Health Organization, *which switched to Greek letters* to categorize new variants to avoid stigmatizing the countries in which they were discovered, chose Omicron to avoid a tricky linguistic and political conundrum: As the 13th named WHO variant—and the fifth variant of concern—it should strictly be Nu. Next up is Xi. Skipping both leads to Omicron."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Won't this only serve to offend the Greeks?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Won't this only serve to offend the Greeks?


Hmm, good question. @Laughing Grass care to give us your take?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Won't this only serve to offend the Greeks?


μόνο αν μιλάμε για μικροσκοπικό πέος


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

It's all Greek to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmm, good question. @Laughing Grass care to give us your take?


Lol doesn't offend me. 

I'm still pissed that the Romans got to name the plants and we only got the moons.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol doesn't offend me.
> 
> I'm still pissed that the Romans got to name the plants and we only got the moons.


Seems fitting to me


----------



## manfredo (Nov 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I wouldn't wait, my last of the two was in early April and I got the booster 2 weeks ago. Hell, they are free and I will get another when they work out the new variant


And get a flu shot while you're there!! I had more of a reaction from the flu shot, but just a nasty bruise.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Seems fitting to me


Uranus! Seriously?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL, We'll have an answer by 2030
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty much this.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Uranus! Seriously?


Just remember you asked him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And get a flu shot while you're there!! I had more of a reaction from the flu shot, but just a nasty bruise.


Got the flu shot last month. After basic training, these shots are a walk in the park lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Uranus! Seriously?


Romans, and by extension Italians, have a well developed sense of humor


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL, We'll have an answer by 2030
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot sooner that you'll get the vaccine info from Pfizer and the FDA..









Wait what? FDA wants 55 years to process FOIA request over vaccine data


Freedom of Information Act requests are rarely speedy, but when a group of scientists asked the federal government to share the data it relied upon in licensing Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine, the response went beyond typical bureaucratic foot-dragging.




www.reuters.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Romans, and by extension Italians, Greeks, Spaniards, Turks, North Africans, most of the French, even some Germans have a well developed sense of humor


Fify


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> μόνο αν μιλάμε για μικροσκοπικό πέος


οπότε είμαι ασφαλής...


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Got the flu shot last month. After basic training, these shots are a walk in the park lol


They started using the air injectors when I got mine, they told everyone not to flinch. The person operating the thing flinched when giving mine and I bled like a stuck pig.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> They started using the air injectors when I got mine, they told everyone not to flinch. The person operating the thing flinched when giving mine and I bled like a stuck pig.


When I was eight I was lined up for the rubella vaccine. Air injector right out of the Trek pilot. Nastiest shot ever.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> They started using the air injectors when I got mine, they told everyone not to flinch. The person operating the thing flinched when giving mine and I bled like a stuck pig.


Here too though I nor the HS flinched so no real bleeding but I'm pretty sure I gained an oz or two that day. Damn was I sore!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2021)

Walking the gaunlet, shooters on both sides lol


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Walking the gaunlet, shooters on both sides lol



Bet that was a Grumman bus


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)

Reduces 5G signal from the vaccine chip.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 30, 2021)

Why do people even want 5G? Isn't 4G fast enough? 5G is short range anyway, which is why they built it into sporting arenas first, so that people using it would be in one location, not moving around a lot.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2021)

*Unvaccinated **travelers** barred from planes and trains as of today in Canada*

OTTAWA -- Unvaccinated travellers over the age of 12 won't be able to board a plane or passenger train in Canada beginning today, and a negative COVID-19 test will no longer serve as a substitute for most people.
https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coronavirus/unvaccinated-travellers-barred-from-planes-and-trains-as-of-today-1.5686754


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Unvaccinated **travelers** barred from planes and trains as of today in Canada*
> 
> OTTAWA -- Unvaccinated travellers over the age of 12 won't be able to board a plane or passenger train in Canada beginning today, and a negative COVID-19 test will no longer serve as a substitute for most people.
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coronavirus/unvaccinated-travellers-barred-from-planes-and-trains-as-of-today-1.5686754


So getting a vaccine which doesn't prevent infection or transmission, keeps people around you safer than knowing that you have tested negative for covid? Wow, crazy world we live in.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2021)

Watch: No Extra Resources for Children Orphaned by Covid


Grieving children face grave risks to their well-being, both in the short and long term. But there is no concerted government effort to help the estimated 140,000 children who have lost a parent in…




khn.org


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 1, 2021)

The Vaccines Do Work
https://www.bing.com/news/search?q=site%3awww.tallahassee.com&FORM=NWBCLM

*See more news about COVID Vaccine Is Over 90% Effective Against Infection*

*Trials: COVID vaccines 90% effective against Delta ...*








News & Perspective







www.cidrap.umn.edu




...
Oct 20, 2021 · A pair of new real-world COVID-19 vaccine studies show good protection* against* the Delta (B1617.2) variant, one from Scotland finding higher than* 90% effectiveness in* preventing death* in* adults and the other showing 93% efficacy* against* symptomatic* infection in* Israeli adolescents after the second dose. Both studies were published as letters today in the New England Journal of Medicine ( …
*Pfizer COVID vaccine 90% effective vs hospitalization ...*








News & Perspective







www.cidrap.umn.edu




...
Oct 05, 2021 · The two-dose Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine is 90% effective against hospitalization caused by all SARS-CoV-2 variants, including Delta, for at least 6 months, a Kaiser Permanente and Pfizer study confirmed yesterday in The Lancet. The researchers retrospectively mined 3.4 million electronic health records of patients 12 years and older from Kaiser Permanente Southern California from Dec 4, …
*Videos of Covid vaccine Is over 90% effective against *
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=covid+vaccine+is+over+90%25+effective+against+infection&docid=607989132416795633∣=4EBA7A93C23D4B69403E4EBA7A93C23D4B69403E&view=detail&FORM=VIRE
*Covid vaccine: Pfizer says drug 90% effective in blocking ...*


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/09/covid-vaccine


...
Nov 09, 2020 · A more than* 90% effective coronavirus vaccine* would be roughly on par with one dose* of* a measles vaccination, which is about 93% effective, according* to* the Centers* for* Disease Control and...
*Estimated Reading Time:* 7 mins

*Pfizer Covid jab ‘90% effective against hospitalisation ...*





World news | World | The Guardian







www.theguardian.com




...
Oct 04, 2021 · Pfizer* Covid* jab* ‘90% effective against* hospitalisation* for* at least 6 months’. Study shows protection* against* severe illness stays high, but scientists say boosters key* to* stopping spread* of* ...
*Pfizer vaccine 90% effective at preventing COVID ...*


https://shinbunny.com/?p=840254


https://www.bing.com/search?q=covid%20vaccine%20is%20over%2090%25%20effective%20against%20infection&qs=n&form=QBRE&sp=-1&pq=covid%20vaccine%20is%20over%2090%25%20effective%20against%20infection≻=0-53&sk=&cvid=1CCE248E4E84473B8C8614D74E676820#
*The Moderna and Pfizer vaccines are 90% effective at ...*





MIT Technology Review | MIT Technology Review







www.technologyreview.com




...
Mar 30, 2021 · The* Moderna* and Pfizer* vaccines* are* 90% effective* at stopping* infection in* the real world


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Vaccines Do Work
> https://www.bing.com/news/search?q=site:www.tallahassee.com&FORM=NWBCLM
> 
> *See more news about COVID Vaccine Is Over 90% Effective Against Infection*
> ...


it doesn't really matter what they say, unfortunately. the antivaxxers won't believe a word of it, they're much too invested in their insanity to believe anything that doesn't support their flawed beliefs


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it doesn't really matter what they say, unfortunately. the antivaxxers won't believe a word of it, they're much too invested in their insanity to believe anything that doesn't support their flawed beliefs


My wife worked in special education.. She says its classic Oppositional Defiance!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Uranus! Seriously?


Backside of the Solar System!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Backside of the Solar System!


What does the Starship Enterprise and toilet paper have in common?

They both circle Uranus looking for Klingons.


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

_



_


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


Boot’s on the other foot for a change!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

lol my sense of humor is wasted here.


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol my sense of humor is wasted here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol my sense of humor is wasted here.


I'm _sorry Fry but astronomers_ renamed Uranus in 2020 to end that stupid joke once and for all.. _Fry_: Oh. What's it called now?


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

Rectum hell, coulda killed em.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 1, 2021)

ANC said:


>











Sigh of relief in South Africa as Omicron variant appears to be ‘super mild‘ mutation with Covid death rate not jumping


The WHO and Coronavirus experts are increasingly convinced the new Omicron variant is 'super mild' and has, so far, not led to a jump in Covid death rates




www.cityam.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 2, 2021)

*Germany locks down unvaccinated people, as leaders plan to make shots compulsory*









Germany locks down unvaccinated people, as leaders plan to make shots compulsory | CNN


Germany on Thursday announced a nationwide lockdown for the unvaccinated, as its leaders backed plans for mandatory vaccinations in the coming months.




www.cnn.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Germany locks down unvaccinated people, as leaders plan to make shots compulsory*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That certainly sounds like a very German approach


----------



## Kushash (Dec 2, 2021)

Got my booster a few hours ago, so far only mild soreness near the injection.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 2, 2021)

*Omicron will likely ‘dominate and overwhelm’ the world in 3-6 months, doctor says*








Omicron will likely 'dominate and overwhelm' the world in 3-6 months, doctor says


The new Covid variant omicron will likely "overwhelm the whole world" in the coming months, according to Singapore doctor Leong Hoe Nam.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> These are injections not software updates. Nothing is gonna change in the shots within a couple of weeks.





curious2garden said:


> That's not true with mRNA they actually can change the vaccine within 3 weeks. That is one of it's strengths.





doublejj said:


> *Omicron will likely ‘dominate and overwhelm’ the world in 3-6 months, doctor says*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the posted article:


What about those "3 weeks" you mentioned @curious2garden ???


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> From the posted article:
> View attachment 5039501
> 
> What about those "3 weeks" you mentioned @curious2garden ???


I said they could change the vaccine in that short of a time period, and they can. I said nothing about deployment of the altered vaccine. I also encouraged kushash to take the booster now, which infers awareness of the bureaucratic overhead involved in bringing a vaccine to market. That doesn't alter the nimbleness of the mRNA tech and that is what I spoke of, not what you read into it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I said they could change the vaccine in that short of a time period, and they can. I said nothing about deployment of the altered vaccine. I also encouraged kushash to take the booster now, which infers awareness of the bureaucratic overhead involved in bringing a vaccine to market. That doesn't alter the nimbleness of the mRNA tech and that is what I spoke of, not what you read into it.


Oooohhh, got it.

So when I said "Nothing is gonna change in the shots within a couple of weeks. ", and you replied "That's not true with mRNA they actually can change the vaccine within 3 weeks.", your answer was only theoretical based on the technology, but it wasn't that what I initially said was actually "not true" on an implementational level. So at the end, you just wanted a petty debate, and I was right all along. Point noted.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oooohhh, got it.
> 
> So when I said "Nothing is gonna change in the shots within a couple of weeks. ", and you replied "That's not true with mRNA they actually can change the vaccine within 3 weeks.", your answer was only theoretical based on the technology, but it wasn't that what I initially said wasn't actually "not true" on an implementational level. So at the end, you just wanted a petty debate, and I was right all along. Point noted.


No, you are still wrong. You can be butt hurt over being corrected if you wish.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No, you are still wrong. You can be butt hurt over being corrected if you wish.


Oh, so you are telling me that the shots *are* going to change in a couple of weeks, despite what the Pfizer and Moderna CEOs state in that article posted by @doublejj ? Interesting, you must have some inside info. Please tell us more.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 3, 2021)

Forget Omicron, here's some COVID stuff to be worried about:


https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/circ.144.suppl_1.10712


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Forget Omicron, here's some COVID stuff to be worried about:
> 
> 
> https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/circ.144.suppl_1.10712
> ...


that's an abstract, not a study, they have to do a lot more work before they can say anything for certain. it is a rather alarming story, but those changes are only supposed to persist for 2.5-3 months after the jab...i'll take those odds at the moment


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Forget Omicron, here's some COVID stuff to be worried about:
> 
> 
> https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/circ.144.suppl_1.10712
> ...











Abstract linking COVID-19 vaccines to heart trouble risk earns expression of concern


A leading heart journal has issued an expression of concern for a meeting abstract it published earlier this year by a cardiac surgeon who sells dietary supplements of questionable utility. The cas…




retractionwatch.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Abstract linking COVID-19 vaccines to heart trouble risk earns expression of concern
> 
> 
> A leading heart journal has issued an expression of concern for a meeting abstract it published earlier this year by a cardiac surgeon who sells dietary supplements of questionable utility. The cas…
> ...


well there you go, another bullshit article by a guy trying to gain some notoriety, which directly impacts his income....


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Forget Omicron, here's some COVID stuff to be worried about:
> 
> 
> https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/circ.144.suppl_1.10712
> ...


You didn't read enough


https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/CIR.0000000000001051


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You didn't read enough
> 
> 
> https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/CIR.0000000000001051


Right under the title too! Ouch, that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 3, 2021)

Time will tell..


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Time will tell..


In the meantime Dr Gundry has products to sell you


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> In the meantime Dr Gundry has products to sell you


Oh thanks. I'm not buying anything but I found some pretty good free articles there on nutrition. Here's one that caught my eye:








Prebiotic Foods 101 and Which 5 Are Best (VIDEO)


What are prebiotics, why do you need them, and which prebiotic foods you should add to your diet? Dr. Gundry reveals all...




gundrymd.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh thanks. I'm not buying anything but I found some pretty good free articles there on nutrition. Here's one that caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you lick your paws Dr Gundry can save you, he has ads all over the internet


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 3, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If you lick your paws Dr Gundry can save you, he has ads all over the internet


Maybe I'll just try this yummy looking baked artichoke heart recipe instead:








Dr. G's You Won't Believe These are Baked, Not “Fried” Artichoke Hearts


Most people think of simply steaming artichokes and then slowly scraping out a meager amount of the delicious meat. It can be laborious, at best! So, today, we’re going to share a Dr. Gundry’s favorite: baked artichoke hearts.




gundrymd.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2021)

Q&A on the Omicron Variant - FactCheck.org


On Nov. 24, South Africa told the World Health Organization that amid a recent increase in COVID-19 cases, it had identified a new variant -- later named omicron -- with a high number of mutations, raising concerns that it could spread more easily than other variants of the coronavirus. We'll go...




www.factcheck.org


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2021)

*Italian man tries to dodge Covid jab using fake arm*

*An Italian man who wanted a Covid vaccination certificate without getting the jab turned up for his vaccine with a fake arm, officials say.*

The man, in his 50s, arrived for his shot with a silicone mould covering his real arm, hoping it would go unnoticed.
But a nurse was not fooled and the man has now been reported to the police.

The nurse told local media that when she had rolled up his sleeve, she found the skin "rubbery and cold" and the pigment "too light".

After being discovered, the man tried to persuade the nurse to turn a blind eye, la Repubblica reported. But instead she reported him to the police for fraud.









Italian man tries to dodge Covid jab using fake arm


The man is so keen to get a vaccine pass he turns up with a plastic arm, but doctors aren't fooled.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2021)

*A COVID vaccine grown in plants measures up*








A COVID vaccine grown in plants measures up


A vaccine from a Canadian biotech firm Medicago has been found to be effective at preventing moderate to severe disease. It could soon become the first plant-based vaccine authorized for human use.




www.npr.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *A COVID vaccine grown in plants measures up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the shot and addicted to nicotine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)

__





CityNews







vancouver.citynews.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't he rent a car?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Why can't he rent a car?


Flotation


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2021)

*California Orders New Universal Indoor Mask Mandate, Effective Wednesday, As Infection Rates Rise*

In a surprise move Monday, California state officials announced that the state is instituting a universal indoor mask mandate, effective Wednesday, December 15. The current mandate will run through January 15, 2022.
“We will require universal masking in indoor settings statewide,” said state director of health and human services Dr. Mark Ghaly, noting that the order will cover the roughly 50% of California’s population not currently under such a mandate.








California Orders New Universal Indoor Mask Mandate, Effective Wednesday, As Infection Rates Rise


In a surprise move Monday, California state officials announced that the state is instituting a universal indoor mask mandate, effective Wednesday, December 15. The current mandate will run through…




deadline.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2021)

Navy not messing around, good for them.








Navy starts kicking out sailors for refusing Covid vaccine as Republicans rage over mandate


The move comes as the Air Force begins discharging service members for not taking the shot.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Navy not messing around, good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course, the navy gets it. 

so much of the navy is working/living in close quarters, can't have people actively putting the entire group in danger.


----------



## Severed Tongue (Dec 15, 2021)

Alberta government has caved to the unvaccinated, while the rest of Canada is looking at placing more restrictions, Alberta just unrestricted indoor gathering and is also handing out free rapid tests for everyone.

So much for get vaxxed or proof of negative test "at your own expense." Meanwhile the restrictions exemption program is still in place for businesses....

Bunch of morons running this gong show, and looking fwd to lockdown in Jan when omicron overloads the ICU.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Navy not messing around, good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All in or all out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2021)

_"Coronavirus deaths in the United States surpassed 800,000 on Wednesday, according to a New York Times database, as the pandemic neared the end of a second year and as known virus cases in this country rose above 50 million.

The new death toll — the highest known number of any country — comes a year after vaccines against the coronavirus began rolling out in the United States. It also comes at a tenuous moment in the pandemic: Cases are rising once again, hospitals in some parts of the country are stretched to their limits with Covid patients and the threat and uncertainties of a new variant loom.

*More than 1,200 people in the United States are dying from Covid-19 each day." *









The Covid-19 Pandemic


Everything you need to know about coronavirus, including the latest news, how it is impacting our lives, and how to prepare and protect yourself.




www.nytimes.com




_


----------



## manfredo (Dec 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *California Orders New Universal Indoor Mask Mandate, Effective Wednesday, As Infection Rates Rise*
> 
> In a surprise move Monday, California state officials announced that the state is instituting a universal indoor mask mandate, effective Wednesday, December 15. The current mandate will run through January 15, 2022.
> “We will require universal masking in indoor settings statewide,” said state director of health and human services Dr. Mark Ghaly, noting that the order will cover the roughly 50% of California’s population not currently under such a mandate.
> ...


Ours went back into effect Monday.









New NY Mask Mandate Now in Effect Amid Worst COVID Surge in 9 Months; Some Counties Balk


COVID hospitalizations in New York are up 92% in the last month alone and daily deaths are at their highest levels in well more than a half-year.




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ours went back into effect Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me. I’m going back to the respirator during this spike, and have a big day in town tomorrow. Going to put it and some gogs in the car.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I’m going back to the respirator during this spike, and have a big day in town tomorrow. Going to put it and some gogs in the car.


Gogs?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gogs?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5047669


Have you had your booster?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Have you had your booster?


Yup, plus flu, a month? ago

~edit~ Nov 03 per card


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5047669


lol I was thinking car part or claymation show


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was thinking car part or claymation show
> 
> View attachment 5047677


Never saw that, it looks fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Never saw that, it looks fun!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2021)

*Army says nearly 98% got the COVID-19 vaccine by deadline*
The Army, which totals more than 478,000 active duty soldiers, had the last vaccine deadline among the services for their active duty troops, Wednesday. And it scored the second highest rate for those who have gotten at least one shot, 97.9%. The Navy leads with more than 98%, while the Air Force is at 97.5% and the Marine Corps is at 95%.








Across services, troops face discipline for refusing vaccine


The Army says nearly 98% of its active duty force had gotten at least one dose of the mandatory coronavirus vaccine as of this week’s deadline for the shots.




www.blackhillsfox.com


----------



## Kushash (Dec 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No get the booster now. If the variant escapes the vaccine it will be next year before there's another vaccine. A good idea would be to buy some disposable N95s now.


CNN has a list of questions and answers about covid.
My question to you made the list.
Thanks again and have a safe and Happy Holiday!  

If vaccine makers are already working on Omicron-specific boosters, shouldn’t I just wait to get one of those doses instead of getting a booster shot now?
“The answer is no,” said Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases.

You asked, we’re answering: Your top questions about Covid-19 and vaccines (cnn.com)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2021)

Kushash said:


> CNN has a list of questions and answers about covid.
> My question to you made the list.
> Thanks again and have a safe and Happy Holiday!
> 
> ...


I hope you've had your booster. How did it go? I felt worse after my second dose than the booster.


----------



## Kushash (Dec 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hope you've had your booster. How did it go? I felt worse after my second dose than the booster.


We got the booster for Moderna Dec. 2nd. It was a lot like the 1st shot. Sore around the injection and a mild headache.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2021)

Momma and I both got our boosters yesterday (Her = Moderna, Me = Phizer).
Very slight soreness in the arm & no other side effects.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Momma and I both got our boosters yesterday (Her = Moderna, Me = Phizer).
> Very slight soreness in the arm & no other side effects.


All of ours (Moderna) felt that way, even my son's. Shoulder was sore for a couple days is all, tetanus is worse for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2021)

The pneumonia one last week felt like somebody hit my shoulder with a base ball bat.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hope you've had your booster. How did it go? I felt worse after my second dose than the booster.


I got mine and the flu vax same day. One of them had me feeling slow and a bit feverish for half a week. Dunno which, and now I’m feeling a bit more covered.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I got mine and the flu vax same day. One of them had me feeling slow and a bit feverish for half a week. Dunno which, and now I’m feeling a bit more covered.


Wife was very tired the next day after Pfizer booster a few weeks ago, but otherwise fine. She felt way rougher after 2nd moderna shot in April. 
I felt pretty normal after both flu shot and Pfizer booster the same day. Sore arms and maybe minor joint aches, but that could just be normal getting old ache.
Our 16-year old gets his booster tomorrow, the younger one is pissed that he’s not eligible yet and asked if we could fudge his birth year. Hard no on that though.
We are seeing/hearing quite a few parents that were hesitant about giving under 16 kids the vax finally doing so over the last few weeks in our area. 
A couple of people we know have swallowed the Qtard misinfo cocktail and won’t vax themselves or kids no matter what. Even our kids think those parents are utterly loony - and we make an effort not to go overboard talking politics at home.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 19, 2021)

​


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5049612​


Kid Onna Stick!
The innovative new lifestyle improver from the creators of Trunk Monkey!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I got mine and the flu vax same day. One of them had me feeling slow and a bit feverish for half a week. Dunno which, and now I’m feeling a bit more covered.


like wearing some really good rain gear going into Hurricane Omicron. So what is next? this shit is getting old. Hopefully this Omicron is the last one one that ends it all. I appears we have some more suffering to do. Happy New Year!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

Schools are giving out rapid tests and parents are selling them.  People suck!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2021)

Well, after almost 2 weeks of no real improvement from the fever, chills, horrible muscle aches, congestion, and diarrhea, I took a covid test. Guess what? Tested positive, I'm guessing the Omicron variant. This is at least the third time I've had covid, and this is the worst since March 2020. Had to cancel a huge gig last night, and will probably have to cancel my NYE gigs. I was waiting until January to get my booster, that was a bad idea. Get those boosters, people. Six other musicians I know have recently tested positive for covid, all vaccinated and most boosted. I wouldn't be surprised if we shut down again in January/February. I am beyond sick and tired of this shit...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, after almost 2 weeks of no real improvement from the fever, chills, horrible muscle aches, congestion, and diarrhea, I took a covid test. Guess what? Tested positive, I'm guessing the Omicron variant. This is at least the third time I've had covid, and this is the worst since March 2020. Had to cancel a huge gig last night, and will probably have to cancel my NYE gigs. I was waiting until January to get my booster, that was a bad idea. Get those boosters, people. Six other musicians I know have recently tested positive for covid, all vaccinated and most boosted. I wouldn't be surprised if we shut down again in January/February. I am beyond sick and tired of this shit...


Omicron is less lethal, so there's that, feel better soon Tyler


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2021)

Curious , do you think that the omicron will give us herd
immunity from Covid and finally end the pandemic ?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Curious , do you think that the omicron will give us herd
> immunity from Covid and finally end the pandemic ?


In short no, sadly. I wish it would. There will be new variants that will evade immunity. Essentially this is going to take massive global vaccination drives of a more generic vaccine and iterations thereof. I believe we are probably in this until at least 2025 and it won't end with a bang but a whimper and that is merely my opinion and I hope I'm wrong.

Merry Christmas, Dr. Amber, do you have any plans? What did Santa bring you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In short no, sadly. I wish it would. There will be new variants that will evade immunity. Essentially this is going to take massive global vaccination drives of a more generic vaccine and iterations thereof. I believe we are probably in this until at least 2025 and it won't end with a bang but a whimper and that is merely my opinion and I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Merry Christmas, Dr. Amber, do you have any plans? What did Santa bring you?


Wow. That sucks. Thanks for your insight. I appreciate your honesty and reply. No plans really. Just enjoying the day off with some peace and chill time because I have been really stressed out this past month with work, health and home. Looking forward to the new year. I have a lot of places I plan on going. Did you get any presents? I hope you are having a good one.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

This "government oppression due to science" has been going on for 125 years. 

“Spitting Positively Forbidden”: The Anti-Spitting Campaigns, 1896-1910 Chairperson: Kyle G. Volk Following the development of the germ theory of tuberculosis in the 1880s, American medical reformers crafted a series of policies devoted to eradicating the “great white plague.” Among these was the legal prohibition of spitting, a habit that had proliferated in step with Americans’ taste for chewing tobacco and had bedeviled social commentators for generations. Armed with increasing professional stature, medial professionals encouraged hundreds of cities, as well as several states, to ban spitting in places such as street cars, transit stations, sidewalks, and public buildings. This effort revealed the extent of medical authority at the turn of the century and sheds light on the ways advances in medicine encouraged Americans to reconsider popular notions of “liberty.” Medical reformers argued that the right to bodily integrity and the well being of communities superseded the right of any individual to indiscriminately spit, a position many journalists, social activists, and educators supported. In the process, their efforts not only altered municipal codes, but also sought to transform the meaning of individual liberty within the public sphere.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

I experienced first symptoms December 15. I thought it was asthma. “Oh crap, what is this new allergy?”
Monday previous was the worst. My Fitbit was awarding me zone minutes for crossing the house. At peak, my lung efficiency dropped to 25 or 30 per cent.
What distinguished this from allergy was its nonresponse to Benadryl. My best tactic was to be lazy, for which I have fiercely trained. 

Day12 I turned the corner, and I can breathe again, and the info I just got from my sinus-rape test was “negative”! Argh and extra obscene srgh.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Fascinating article:
*Abstract*
Contemporary medical reports from Britain and Germany on patients suffering from a pandemic infection between 1889 and 1891, which was historically referred to as the Russian flu, share a number of characteristics with COVID-19. Most notable are aspects of multisystem affections comprising respiratory, gastrointestinal and neurological symptoms including loss of taste and smell perception; a protracted recovery resembling long covid and pathology observations of thrombosis in multiple organs, inflammation and rheumatic affections. As in COVID-19 and unlike in influenza, mortality was seen in elderly subjects while children were only weakly affected. Contemporary reports noted trans-species infection between pet animals or horses and humans, which would concur with a cross-infection by a broad host range bovine coronavirus dated by molecular clock arguments to an about 1890 cross-species infection event.

Link to full text:


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8441924/


----------



## ooof-da (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> This "government oppression due to science" has been going on for 125 years.
> 
> “Spitting Positively Forbidden”: The Anti-Spitting Campaigns, 1896-1910 Chairperson: Kyle G. Volk Following the development of the germ theory of tuberculosis in the 1880s, American medical reformers crafted a series of policies devoted to eradicating the “great white plague.” Among these was the legal prohibition of spitting, a habit that had proliferated in step with Americans’ taste for chewing tobacco and had bedeviled social commentators for generations. Armed with increasing professional stature, medial professionals encouraged hundreds of cities, as well as several states, to ban spitting in places such as street cars, transit stations, sidewalks, and public buildings. This effort revealed the extent of medical authority at the turn of the century and sheds light on the ways advances in medicine encouraged Americans to reconsider popular notions of “liberty.” Medical reformers argued that the right to bodily integrity and the well being of communities superseded the right of any individual to indiscriminately spit, a position many journalists, social activists, and educators supported. In the process, their efforts not only altered municipal codes, but also sought to transform the meaning of individual liberty within the public sphere.


this made me think of what my wife and I were just talking about lol - the amount of spitting that happens in baseball games…like the batter, the catcher, etc. etc. then comes the slide at the plate! It always seemed strange to me pre-Covid-19 but now it’s like barf..lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> this made me think of what my wife and I were just talking about lol - the amount of spitting that happens in baseball games…like the batter, the catcher, etc. etc. then comes the slide at the plate! It always seemed strange to me pre-Covid-19 but now it’s like barf..lol


At least they have mostly replaced chewing tobacco with sunflower seeds.


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5058337


Don't drink beer after, trust me.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2022)

I guess she swallows. I'm willing to help her out, for science.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2022)

Why the 1918 Flu Pandemic Never Really Ended


After infecting millions of people worldwide, the 1918 flu strain shifted—and then stuck around.




www.history.com


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Just found out today that a friend of mine, and his son, are on ventilators due to Covid. The father, his wife and the son all refused to get vaccinated. The father has blood clots in his lungs, and now some sort of fungal infection. The son is in a hospital on the other side of the state, as the local ones are maxed out. Nice folks, very conservative, but I really don’t understand their thinking on this. I know that they will not look at anything from msn or cnn or really anything beyond some Facebook pages. Really unnecessary, and sad.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 4, 2022)

How the Pandemic Affects Insurance Rates and Costs - The NeedyMeds Blog


The ongoing coronavirus pandemic has affected nearly every aspect of our lives. While the economy has been a frequent topic of fallout throughout the ongoing pandemic in the United States, the reality for lives of workers who have lost their jobs due to the pandemic is often overlooked or...




blog.needymeds.org


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2022)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Just found out today that a friend of mine, and his son, are on ventilators due to Covid. The father, his wife and the son all refused to get vaccinated. The father has blood clots in his lungs, and now some sort of fungal infection. The son is in a hospital on the other side of the state, as the local ones are maxed out. Nice folks, very conservative, but I really don’t understand their thinking on this. I know that they will not look at anything from msn or cnn or really anything beyond some Facebook pages. Really unnecessary, and sad.


Sorry to hear it.


BarnBuster said:


> How the Pandemic Affects Insurance Rates and Costs - The NeedyMeds Blog
> 
> 
> The ongoing coronavirus pandemic has affected nearly every aspect of our lives. While the economy has been a frequent topic of fallout throughout the ongoing pandemic in the United States, the reality for lives of workers who have lost their jobs due to the pandemic is often overlooked or...
> ...


I feel it. I went out of network for blood work because my in network was 4 weeks out wait and I couldn’t get an appointment after work. I got a $1,000 bill that my insurance won’t cover. I called both billing Dept and told them I work in a cancer center with cancer patients everyday please help me. I am trying to appeal. If I knew simple labs would cost me that much I would have not had done them. Now yesterday a patient died in my arms . She had lung cancer and started coughing up blood uncontrollably and bled out . It was the most horrific thing I have ever experienced. I am on leave for the rest of the week and not sure if I will be able to return because I don’t want to do patient care anymore. Patients are coming sicker and it’s so hard.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> I feel it. I went out of network for blood work because my in network was 4 weeks out wait and I couldn’t get an appointment after work. I got a $1,000 bill that my insurance won’t cover. I called both billing Dept and told them I work in a cancer center with cancer patients everyday please help me. I am trying to appeal. If I knew simple labs would cost me that much I would have not had done them. Now yesterday a patient died in my arms . She had lung cancer and started coughing up blood uncontrollably and bled out . *It was the most horrific thing I have ever experienced*. I am on leave for the rest of the week and not sure if I will be able to return because I don’t want to do patient care anymore. Patients are coming sicker and it’s so hard.


I'm so sorry, that is awful. I'd suggest getting psychological counseling now so you don't get set up later for post traumatic stress disorder. I personally recommend EMDR.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm so sorry, that is awful. I'd suggest getting psychological counseling now so you don't get set up later for post traumatic stress disorder. I personally recommend EMDR.


Thank you for reaching out . I have a lot of support from my manager and a counselor phone number to call. Right now I am doing alot mediation and stress , anxiety and depression and breathing mediations on my own because I don’t want to have talk about it right now to a stranger on the phone, it’s churning up some deep wounds from my past connected with my parents deaths . Tomorrow I will call the crisis management person. I will get this handled best I can . It’s going to take some time for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for reaching out . I have a lot of support from my manager and a counselor phone number to call. Right now I am doing alot mediation and stress , anxiety and depression and breathing mediations on my own because I don’t want to have talk about it right now to a stranger on the phone, it’s churning up some deep wounds from my past connected with my parents deaths . Tomorrow I will call the crisis management person. I will get this handled best I can . It’s going to take some time for me.


Be kind to yourself


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for reaching out . I have a lot of support from my manager and a counselor phone number to call. Right now I am doing alot mediation and stress , anxiety and depression and breathing mediations on my own because I don’t want to have talk about it right now to a stranger on the phone, it’s churning up some deep wounds from my past connected with my parents deaths . Tomorrow I will call the crisis management person. I will get this handled best I can . It’s going to take some time for me.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2022)

If you forget your mask improvise.

Woman strips down to her underwear to use her dress as a facemask at ice cream store in Argentina this is the moment a fearless woman entered an Argentinian ice-cream parlour in her undies because she wanted to use her dress as a face mask to be served. The bizarre scene was filmed in the city of Godoy Cruz in the western Argentine province of Mendoza


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5058769
> I guess she swallows. I'm willing to help her out, for science.


It makes a great hair gel too. Fully organic.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 6, 2022)

So at this point are we just supposed to accept the fact that we are going to get it and hope it won't be that bad based on Vax status?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> So at this point are we just supposed to accept the fact that we are going to get it and hope it won't be that bad based on Vax status?


No, you wear an N95 and don't get it. You stop eating indoors right now at public restaurants and wait for community transmission to slow down. That's what I'm doing. I have zero interest in getting this and I'm triple vaxed and considering my fourth.

Which saddens me because I'd really like a Blue Cheese Wedge Salad from Outback Steakhouse and that's a no for about 6 weeks while the triple holiday peak clears out.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 7, 2022)

We are near Detroit and have two in school right now. We both have jobs where we have to be in our offices, so pretty much impossible to isolate our family. 
Older one came home from high school sick yesterday with cough, nasal congestion and fever. Rapid test was negative last night and PCR came back negative too, so looks like he’s got the flu. No fun but it’s better than hearing he has COVID. Based in the PCR test result, he’s already cleared to go back to class Monday. He said close to half of some of his classes were out this week sick.
Younger one is 13 and getting booster tonight. I had to fudge his birthday on the pharmacy website when registering last week in anticipation of CDC approval for his age cohort this week. 
Almost everyone both my wife and I work with either has COVID or has a relative with COVID right now, it’s definitely way more widespread here than this time last year. 
Wife and I had it early February last year before we we were vax eligible and we kind of felt like lepers at the time. Really hoping this lets up over the next year.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> No, you wear an N95 and don't get it. You stop eating indoors right now at public restaurants and wait for community transmission to slow down. That's what I'm doing. I have zero interest in getting this and I'm triple vaxed and considering my fourth.
> 
> Which saddens me because I'd really like a Blue Cheese Wedge Salad from Outback Steakhouse and that's a no for about 6 weeks while the triple holiday peak clears out.


I can’t believe they closed the one down in Chico. Wtf!
One order of Coconut shrimp and keep the bread coming please. The bar tender or waitress usually gets a kick out of that. Pretty good deal that bread is


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

C2G, I hear sporadic mention of a second booster but nothing solid.
Your take?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> C2G, I hear sporadic mention of a second booster but nothing solid.
> Your take?


There already is a second booster in Israel and here for Healthcare workers and the immunocompromised. There'll be more information as they see the data from the fourth booster.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> There already is a second booster in Israel and here for Healthcare workers and the immunocompromised. There'll be more information as they see the data from the fourth booster.


Thank you. As usual I trust your input much more than the boob tube.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thank you. As usual I trust your input much more than the boob tube.


Thank you, it's certainly better than Facebook! I can guarantee that ;D Any good plans for the weekend?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

A longtime family friend is succumbing to dementia after losing his wife and I have to sweep the house for firearms & set up my game camera to keep an eye on things.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> No, you wear an N95 and don't get it. You stop eating indoors right now at public restaurants and wait for community transmission to slow down. That's what I'm doing. I have zero interest in getting this and I'm triple vaxed and considering my fourth.
> 
> Which saddens me because I'd really like a Blue Cheese Wedge Salad from Outback Steakhouse and that's a no for about 6 weeks while the triple holiday peak clears out.


Uber eats? Can't have that salad delivered? 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Uber eats? Can't have that salad delivered?
> 
> SH420


We are pretty ghetto here. I've watched the Uber Eats drivers just toss the food in a bag and it arrives an hour later cold as fuck and all jumbled into a mess. But it was the guy eating some persons french fries that curdled my stomach. I could pick it up to go and I've thought about that. I can go in someplace with an N95 to pick up, I'm simply unwilling to take it off.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2022)

No one delivers anything out here in the rice patties.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> No one delivers anything out here in the rice patties.


No loss, from my experience. Although I do use BevMo delivery, they rock.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> We are pretty ghetto here. I've watched the Uber Eats drivers just toss the food in a bag and it arrives an hour later cold as fuck and all jumbled into a mess. But it was the guy eating some persons french fries that curdled my stomach. I could pick it up to go and I've thought about that. I can go in someplace with an N95 to pick up, I'm simply unwilling to take it off.


I went to pickup my food order at Texas Roadhouse last night. I was wearing my KN95 and was in and out in seconds. What I witnessed was terrifying . The entire restaurant was packed with a line out the door. Not one single person including the hostesses were wearing masks. This a a big restaurant and everyone was on top of each other. The Covid count must have been off the charts .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272532360773414912


curious2garden said:


> No, you wear an N95 and don't get it. You stop eating indoors right now at public restaurants and wait for community transmission to slow down. That's what I'm doing. I have zero interest in getting this and I'm triple vaxed and considering my fourth.
> 
> Which saddens me because I'd really like a *Blue Cheese Wedge Salad from Outback Steakhouse* and that's a no for about 6 weeks while the triple holiday peak clears out.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272532360773414912


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272532360773414912
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272532360773414912


I had one less than a month ago and it's still on our local menu.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I had one less than a month ago and it's still on our local menu.
> View attachment 5062870


Damn I "wasn't" hungry


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I "wasn't" hungry


Yeah now I want it again LOL. It will be there next week or the week after.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah now I want it again LOL. It will be there next week or the week after.


You can always make one too.

I heated up a slice of pizza from last night lol my stomach grumbled when I saw that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can always make one too.
> 
> I heated up a slice of pizza from last night lol my stomach grumbled when I saw that.


I made this to assuage my longing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah now I want it again LOL. It will be there next week or the week after.


when I googled it, there are a zillion "make it at home recipes"


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> when I googled it, there are a zillion "make it at home recipes"


It's the blue cheese vinaigrette that I can't duplicate or I would. Same with the Riverbelle Terrace at Disneyland. They have a similar dressing that's stellar, can't duplicate it either.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's the blue cheese vinaigrette that I can't duplicate or I would. Same with the Riverbelle Terrace at Disneyland. They have a similar dressing that's stellar, can't duplicate it either.


Should have taken just one more Chem class


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Should have taken just one more Chem class


Story of my life


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's the blue cheese vinaigrette that I can't duplicate or I would. Same with the Riverbelle Terrace at Disneyland. They have a similar dressing that's stellar, can't duplicate it either.


I can make pretty good blue cheese dressing but never tried a vinaigrette. What does the @Metasynth expert say?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2022)

@curious2garden are you adding minced garlic? What’s your recipe?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden are you adding minced garlic? What’s your recipe?


It's like
1/4 C White Wine Vinegar
1 microplaned raw garlic clove
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/3 C oil
Then I mush in about a ounce or so of Blue Cheese
Balance salt and pepper

Anyway that's basically it. It's missing something


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's like
> 1/4 C White Wine Vinegar
> 1 microplaned raw garlic clove
> 1 tsp Dijon mustard
> ...


I’d try adding a little hot sauce and/or a tiny bit of lemon or lime, or even yuzu.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> I’d try adding a little hot sauce and/or a tiny bit of lemon or lime, or even yuzu.


Yuzu, interesting! I have sometimes added Tabasco. So I'll go with the Citrus, thank you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A longtime family friend is succumbing to dementia after losing his wife and I have to sweep the house for firearms & set up my game camera to keep an eye on things.


Does he have a good psychiatrist keeping a handle on him?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Does he have a good psychiatrist keeping a handle on him?


Yes, he is in a behavioral center that specializes in that, as well they should judging by the prices. He was just placed today and I have yet to visit him - hopefully tomorrow as he has always recognized me and that is something that I hope helps. I think it's because he was one of my Fathers best friends & continually says how much I remind him of Dad.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes, he is in a behavioral center that specializes in that, as well they should judging by the prices. He was just placed today and I have yet to visit him - hopefully tomorrow as he has always recognized me and that is something that I hope helps. I think it's because he was one of my Fathers best friends & continually says how much I remind him of Dad.


I'm sure it will be comforting for him to see you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's like
> 1/4 C White Wine Vinegar
> 1 microplaned raw garlic clove
> 1 tsp Dijon mustard
> ...


bacon


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Should have taken just one more Chem class


Ymmv


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 9, 2022)

Thought I’d just add my experience of it.

Wife got sick New Year’s Eve. Then few days later I get sick.

Started with a dull headache which got worse. She had a proper migraine and was bed ridden for almost a week. Just feeling exhausted.

Then I got feverish and my ears started to ring. Like as loud as after a night in a loud concert. That went after a day. Then my nose started to rub, sneezing today.

Feel much better today but can’t taste or smell anything. Even a jar of finest smells like nothing lol

Wife had a PCR test which came back positive today. She feels better now and is just getting her sense of smell and taste.

Crazy how viruses react differently to one another. I guess that’s the whole point of a species is diversity, otherwise life would be very fragile. And that’s the dynamics of humanity. We are all unique which makes us harder to wipe out. For better or worse lol

Not a pleasant virus to catch (especially if you’re unlucky) but nice to know I’ve got some immunity and not dead haha


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Not a pleasant virus to catch (especially if you’re unlucky) but nice to know I’ve got some immunity and not dead haha


It's a lot easier if you're vaccinated. Oh well thank god it wasn't polio or smallpox. I'm glad you guys have made it through so far.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's a lot easier if you're vaccinated. Oh well thank god it wasn't polio or smallpox. I'm glad you guys have made it through so far.


Thanks for your concern!

I was gonna get sick with the vaccine so thought I’d wait till I got it naturally. Thankfully it’s most likely the omicron variant.

I’m vaccinated for them and loads of other stuff tho so nae bother


----------



## raratt (Jan 9, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> get sick with the vaccine


My shoulder was sore for a day or so. Well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

Just heard an old friend is sick with Covid...My tile setter, and he is completely unvaccinated, and a total anti vaxer I just learned. No idea how sick he is. Poor dumb bastard!! 

His buddy told me, a union tile setter....He said, "I know, I hear it from these idiots I work with all day, every day...BUT who you gonna listen too, a bunch of tile setters, or doctors and scientists?". He is fully vaccinated, and just got over Covid himself, but it was a 4 day at home illness.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just heard an old friend is sick with Covid...My tile setter, and he is completely unvaccinated, and a total anti vaxer I just learned. No idea how sick he is. Poor dumb bastard!!
> 
> His buddy told me, a union tile setter....He said, "I know, I hear it from these idiots I work with all day, every day...BUT who you gonna listen too, a bunch of tile setters, or doctors and scientists?". He is fully vaccinated, and just got over Covid himself, but it was a 4 day at home illness.


When I was a resident my father, dying of aortic stenosis ignored me and took advice from his brother in law an alcoholic electrician. When he finally came to me it was too late. I'd hate to die, needlessly, from a coagulopathy and most of these people don't understand that's what this is.

Oh well as Lenin said, "Fewer, but better."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Just heard an old friend is sick with Covid...My tile setter, and he is completely unvaccinated, and a total anti vaxer I just learned. No idea how sick he is. Poor dumb bastard!!
> 
> His buddy told me, a union tile setter....He said, "I know, I hear it from these idiots I work with all day, every day...BUT who you gonna listen too, a bunch of tile setters, or doctors and scientists?". He is fully vaccinated, and just got over Covid himself, but it was a 4 day at home illness.


Let us know how he ends up doing. If he's really an old friend, maybe give him a call.

I think they need to start calling the jab something other than a vaccine, since it doesn't prevent infection or transmission. My boss and his wife both have covid now. Both are double vaxxed and boosted. Big difference in effects if you get hit with Omicron vs Delta, jabbed or not.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Let us know how he ends up doing. If he's really an old friend, maybe give him a call.
> 
> I think they need to start calling the jab something other than a vaccine, since it doesn't entirely prevent infection or transmission. My boss and his wife both have covid now. Both are double vaxxed and boosted. Big difference in effects if you get hit with Omicron vs Delta, jabbed or not.


I added the adverb that makes this less misleading.

Also, what euphemism would you choose for the vaccine? While it doesn’t protect 100% (no vaccine does), it impressively reduces associated morbidity and mortality. You tried to say otherwise. 

I do not understand the purpose of your attempted subversion.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Let us know how he ends up doing. If he's really an old friend, maybe give him a call.
> 
> I think they need to start calling the jab something other than a vaccine, since it doesn't prevent infection or transmission. My boss and his wife both have covid now. Both are double vaxxed and boosted. Big difference in effects if you get hit with Omicron vs Delta, jabbed or not.


And alive. So many without your jab 
Not as lucky 
Get vaccinated if you love your family


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> what euphemism would you choose for the vaccine? While it doesn’t protect 100% (no vaccine does), it impressively reduces associated morbidity and mortality. You tried to say otherwise.


Call it a jab, then there will be no misnomer. 100% effective, lol. It's nowhere close to that, especially with Omicron, which luckily just has mild symptoms even for the unjabbed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> No get the booster now. If the variant escapes the vaccine it will be next year before there's another vaccine. A good idea would be to buy some disposable N95s now.


Pfizer comes through on schedule! Which will put those of us who boosted in the Fall ready for the Omicron boost.








Pfizer CEO says omicron vaccine will be ready in March


Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said the goal is to produce a vaccine that is much better at preventing infection from omicron.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pfizer comes through on schedule! Which will put those of us who boosted in the Fall ready for the Omicron boost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious, I’ve been following the discussion on Pfizer and others tweaking the mRNA vaccines to keep up with variants and expected this soon too. This is obviously good news for those of us that trust in science and medicine. 
I am tempering my hope a little though because the vaccine approval system is intentionally constructed to be methodical and plodding, even for an EUA. 
Do you think the revised vaccine is going to have to start all over and be considered basically a brand new vaccine by the FDA?
We’ve been pretty lucky in the US to have such widely available access to the COVID-19 vaccines thus far. After the initial slow age-cohort rollout in early 2021, it’s been almost jab on demand, at least where Iive. The vaccine rollout has been a rather impressive feature of an otherwise shitty period. Other countries have not been so fortunate though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Curious, I’ve been following the discussion on Pfizer and others tweaking the mRNA vaccines to keep up with variants and expected this soon too. This is obviously good news for those of us that trust in science and medicine.
> I am tempering my hope a little though because the vaccine approval system is intentionally constructed to be methodical and plodding, even for an EUA.
> Do you think the revised vaccine is going to have to start all over and be considered basically a brand new vaccine by the FDA?
> We’ve been pretty lucky in the US to have such widely available access to the COVID-19 vaccines thus far. After the initial slow age-cohort rollout in early 2021, it’s been almost jab on demand, at least where Iive. The vaccine rollout has been a rather impressive feature of an otherwise shitty period. Other countries have not been so fortunate though.


Honestly I went into surgery because it was concrete. So the vagaries of large bureaucracies escape me. My guess is there will be a quicker approval process. 

As you noted we have been very fortunate. Sadly we could have done better if it had not been politicized. Oh well there have always been paste eaters. I guess there are simply more tragic consequences for them today.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


>


Precisely, the picture in my head, except the paste jar was labelled Ivermectin.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Cannabis compounds stop COVID virus from infecting human cells in lab study


In the study, the compounds bound to spike proteins found on the virus and blocked a step the pathogen uses to infect people.




fortune.com




Smoke it baby!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Cannabis compounds stop COVID virus from infecting human cells in lab study
> 
> 
> In the study, the compounds bound to spike proteins found on the virus and blocked a step the pathogen uses to infect people.
> ...


Weed doesn't prevent the virus, it simply delays it. The virus gets really high when entering the hosts' bodies and forget why they're there. A couple of hours later they remember and you're screwed.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Weed doesn't prevent the virus, it simply delays it. The virus gets really high when entering the hosts' bodies and forget why they're there. A couple of hours later they remember and you're screwed.


It gets the munchies when high also.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's like
> 1/4 C White Wine Vinegar
> 1 microplaned raw garlic clove
> 1 tsp Dijon mustard
> ...


Try leaving the raw garlic out in the open for a few hours or overnight. (closer to commercial)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Try leaving the raw garlic out in the open for a few hours or overnight. (closer to commercial)


Thank you, I'll try that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2022)

_"We're ready for this," an official told reporters, saying they were cognizant of the need to make sure the website works._

hmmm, ok...we'll see 









You'll be able to order free at-home COVID test kits starting on Wednesday


The Biden administration announced Friday that Americans can begin ordering free at-home COVID-19 tests starting Jan. 19. Orders can be placed using the website COVIDtests.gov.




www.npr.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2022)

I see a couple of recipes call for you to lightly saute the garlic first.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> _"We're ready for this," an official told reporters, saying they were cognizant of the need to make sure the website works._
> 
> hmmm, ok...we'll see
> 
> ...


Ordered ours yesterday


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2022)

Got my negative test ready for the weekend


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> Got my negative test ready for the weekend
> View attachment 5067113


USMC reddit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> USMC reddit


Felt like I've been hit by a truck for the last two days. Cough, sore throat, aches & pains for no reason, chills, low grade headache & heat flashes but no temp - Damn, is this Menopause?
Had to delay a med procedure, doc told me to stay home for at least a week unless it gets worse.
So Zinc & H2O it is.


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Jan 14, 2022)

I have today my pfizer shoot, oh man, what a day... headache, ears beeps and dizzy, at least not fever.

I just want to add, that if there are so many ppl that don't trust covid-19 or vaccines, maybe is because we don't know why covid-19 is here, the lack of facts/true and transparency from almost every country in the world are the ones to blame IMHO

peace


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

OutdoorOpps said:


> I have today my pfizer shoot, oh man, what a day... headache, ears beeps and dizzy, at least not fever.
> 
> I just want to add, that if there are so many ppl that don't trust covid-19 or vaccines, maybe is because we don't know why covid-19 is here, the lack of facts/true and transparency from almost every country in the world are the ones to blame IMHO
> 
> peace


None of that effectively suggests that Covid is not a natural accident.


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Jan 14, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> None of that effectively suggests that Covid is not a natural accident.



Didn't say otherwise, but here we are guessing, you know why? because no one single country is working on give us some facts, lack of facts=guessing nonsense, wich just make us to have even more doubts, why anyone isn't doing all in his power to find out whats going on?

peace


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

OutdoorOpps said:


> Didn't say otherwise, but here we are guessing, you know why? because no one single country is working on give us some facts, lack of facts=guessing nonsense, wich just make us to have even more doubts, why anyone isn't doing all in his power to find out whats going on?
> 
> peace


You implied it.


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Jan 14, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You implied it.



lol...


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2022)

OutdoorOpps said:


> Didn't say otherwise, but here we are guessing, you know why? because no one single country is working on give us some facts, lack of facts=guessing nonsense, wich just make us to have even more doubts, why anyone isn't doing all in his power to find out whats going on?
> 
> peace


Welcome to TnT.

If you desire to contemplate the political aspect please address further inquires to the RIU political thread.






Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5067023


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Felt like I've been hit by a truck for the last two days. Cough, sore throat, aches & pains for no reason, chills, low grade headache & heat flashes but no temp - Damn, is this Menopause?
> Had to delay a med procedure, doc told me to stay home for at least a week unless it gets worse.
> So Zinc & H2O it is.


I dunno, they look indigestible.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I dunno, they look indigestible.
> 
> View attachment 5067575


I was thinking of a larger dosage.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was thinking of a larger dosage.
> 
> View attachment 5067591


That’s the suppository …


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


>


This is like a fat white trash lady facebook post. Who's been trifling with you?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was thinking of a larger dosage.
> 
> View attachment 5067591


Sacrificial electrode?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Sacrificial electrode?


Sacrificial Zinc Anode, you get the idea.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sacrificial Zinc Anode, you get the idea.


Yeah I'm not a boat person and just the occasional hot water heater tinkerer lol


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 15, 2022)

I gave my dog her monthly ivermectin dose for heartworm prevention last night. My 16-year-old smirked then suggested I should make brownies with it and give them to his friend’s mom - she’s a COVIdiot and Facebook conspiracy warrior. He even suggested calling them Human Heartguard. 
Kind of proud to be raising such a sarcastic and insightful human. We go out of our way not to bash other parents even if they are living in science-free Wonderland. Perceptive he is.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 15, 2022)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2022)

My second nose swab - negative. 
I’m not sure just with what I came down, but I’m still recovering. Breathing is almost normal, but I still notice persistent fatigue. Maybe this was my first bout with a pneumonia. I never stopped smelling or tasting things. So (elaborate shrug) and I’ll keep up the Trinity: masks, social distancing, fewer trips from home.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2022)

Genetic risk factor found for Covid-19 smell and taste loss, researchers say


Scientists are piecing together why some people lose their sense of smell after contracting Covid-19.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2022)

One day ahead of schedule and worked slicker than trump slidin' out of an impeachment.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> One day ahead of schedule and worked slicker than trump slidin' out of an impeachment.
> 
> View attachment 5069816


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah I'm not a boat person and just the occasional hot water heater tinkerer lol


Not a fellow pool guy either I take it! 







My professional opinion of the above picture is… that dead.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Not a fellow pool guy either I take it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Not a fellow pool guy either I take it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I try to avoid galvanic relationships, I'm too reactive


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> No, I try to avoid galvanic relationships, I'm too reactive


A negative attitude!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A negative attitude!


Precisely


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A negative attitude!


Hole flow, it's a thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hole flow, it's a thing.


Is a cop directing big trucks a semi conductor?


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is a cop directing big trucks a semi conductor?


Depends on if the horns are blowing.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 19, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> No, I try to avoid galvanic relationships, I'm too reactive


Oh come on Malt, you're not that dissimilar! Other than the whole international spy and neutralizing people thing!


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 19, 2022)

Oregon State reshearch found that cannaboids CBDa & CBGa can actually prevent the virus that causes COVID from entering human cells -(Ref: Hemp Indrustry wk Jan12, 2022) So Hemp cannaboids could block COVID-19 --- another reason to smoke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Oh come on Malt, you're not that dissimilar! Other than the whole international spy and neutralizing people thing!


Is that a pH thing? His vitriolic wit precipitating basic trolls?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> Oregon State reshearch found that cannaboids CBDa & CBGa can actually prevent the virus that causes COVID from entering human cells -(Ref: Hemp Indrustry wk Jan12, 2022) So Hemp cannaboids could block COVID-19 --- another reason to smoke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is that a peer-reviewed journal?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is that a pH thing? His vitriolic wit precipitating basic trolls?


Totally. He got the potential.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Totally. He got the potential.


I’m keeping my ion him then.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m keeping my ion him then.


Malt's name on Tinder is the Big Bang.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Malt's name on Tinder is the Big Bang.


To the espionage community he is the shadowy Cannoli Fusco.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> To the espionage community he is the shadowy Cannoli Fusco.


Leave the hydroxyl, take the cannoli.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Leave the hydroxyl, take the cannoli.


Sometimes you gotta get radical.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sometimes you gotta get radical.


And sometimes that's all that matters.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sometimes you gotta get radical.


I felt like I kept up with you pretty good on this one. Kinda proud of myself.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> And sometimes that's all that matters.


 I got a charge out of this ionic exchange. I’m gonna tip my hat and go before I commit a salt.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I felt like I kept up with you pretty good on this one. Kinda proud of myself.


You're biased, but don't let me impede your joy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> You're biased, but don't let me impede your joy.


I’ll ground (?) this by saying he does not do this with high frequency.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

Low frequency gets you farther anyway.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2022)

Tested yesterday, results this morning.
Covid Positive.

Momma's still taking zinc, I am watching her closely.
Hopefully any built up antibodies will shelter us at least a bit against future infection.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tested yesterday, results this morning.
> Covid Positive.
> 
> Momma's still taking zinc, I am watching her closely.
> Hopefully any built up antibodies will shelter us at least a bit against future infection.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tested yesterday, results this morning.
> Covid Positive.
> 
> Momma's still taking zinc, I am watching her closely.
> ...




So sorry to hear that, GWN. I've had covid at least 3 times, caught the original strain in March 2020 and thought I was invincible after that. Then caught it again 4 months later. In my experience, the natural antibody build up is not very effective against future infection. Wishing you the best, let us know how it goes...


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 19, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> So sorry to hear that, GWN. I've had covid at least 3 times, caught the original strain in March 2020 and thought I was invincible after that. Then caught it again 4 months later. In my experience, the natural antibody build up is not very effective against future infection. Wishing you the best, let us know how it goes...


Get well soon.,

My personal experience has been quite the opposite. My family and myself has had it 3 times and we never had more than a cough for a couple days. Hope its similar for you.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Get well soon.,
> 
> My personal experience has been quite the opposite. My family and myself has had it 3 times and we never had more than a cough for a couple days. Hope its similar for you.


You have been lucky.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tested yesterday, results this morning.
> Covid Positive.
> 
> Momma's still taking zinc, I am watching her closely.
> Hopefully any built up antibodies will shelter us at least a bit against future infection.


This isn’t as much fun as the chemistry and RF spectrum posts of the last couple of days but is back on topic.
Really hope you guys end up ok.

Wife just went back to work today after a second COVID bout - we both got it last year around this time before we were vax eligible. This round only she got it. Very, very mild this time for her at least - felt mildly cruddy for a day so she tested. She then felt fine and went stir crazy for the rest of the quarantine. She was thrilled about not losing taste and smell. 
We do think being vaxxed and boosted were the main reason this time was so easy. No symptoms for me or the kids so far but we’re still monitoring. Rapids negative, haven’t done PCRs since there haven’t been symptoms and those are rather hard to get right now.
One difference this time - my wife shared her test result only with her boss and the school district nurse then let them handle notifications. A coworker she told as a courtesy blabbed to everyone about her status last year and she got some rather awful blowback from two people who worked in her building but no where near her.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2022)

Carhartt said vaccination remains mandatory for employees. A conservative backlash followed.


After the Supreme Court's decision that large companies do not have to force workers to get coronavirus shots or tests, employees nationwide have wondered how the high court's ruling on the vaccination mandate from the Labor Department's Occupational Safety and Health Administration would affect...




www.yahoo.com




Fucking conservatives. What the fuck is the problem? Free market right? Total tards


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Carhartt said vaccination remains mandatory for employees. A conservative backlash followed.
> 
> 
> After the Supreme Court's decision that large companies do not have to force workers to get coronavirus shots or tests, employees nationwide have wondered how the high court's ruling on the vaccination mandate from the Labor Department's Occupational Safety and Health Administration would affect...
> ...


Sad and crazy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sad and crazy.


I love my Carhartt even more now.


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Jan 20, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> Oregon State reshearch found that cannaboids CBDa & CBGa can actually prevent the virus that causes COVID from entering human cells -(Ref: Hemp Indrustry wk Jan12, 2022) So Hemp cannaboids could block COVID-19 --- another reason to smoke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Another one, I has my 3rd vaccine shoot one week ago, in the midle of a consuming break, ohhh man... what a 3 days of
dizziness, ringing in the ears, and shoulders pain, while the first two shoots I never stoped consuming and there wasn't any noticiable effect, nothing.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> Oregon State reshearch found that cannaboids CBDa & CBGa can actually prevent the virus that causes COVID from entering human cells -(Ref: Hemp Indrustry wk Jan12, 2022) So Hemp cannaboids could block COVID-19 --- another reason to smoke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here's the important take away from OSU's abstract, (https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/35007072/)

"As a *complement to vaccines*, small-molecule therapeutic agents are needed to treat or prevent infections by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2) and its variants, which cause COVID-19. Affinity selection-mass spectrometry was used for the discovery of botanical ligands to the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. Cannabinoid acids from hemp (_Cannabis sativa_) were found to be allosteric as well as orthosteric ligands with micromolar affinity for the spike protein. In follow-up virus neutralization assays, cannabigerolic acid and cannabidiolic acid prevented infection of human epithelial cells by a pseudovirus expressing the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein and prevented entry of live SARS-CoV-2 into cells. Importantly, cannabigerolic acid and cannabidiolic acid were equally effective against the SARS-CoV-2 *alpha variant B.1.1.7 and the beta variant B.1.351*."

So this test did not cover Delta or Omicron variants which are of more interest now. The full study is here:


https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.jnatprod.1c00946


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2022)

Noticed this yesterday, stopped at McD's for the first time in months, prices up 40% on some stuff.








How Much Are You Willing to Pay for a Burrito?


The pandemic has led to the largest price spikes at fast-food restaurants in two decades.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Kushash (Jan 21, 2022)

Thich Nhat Hanh's works and promotion of the idea of mindfulness and meditation have enjoyed a renewed popularity as the world reels from the effects of coronavirus..

"Hope is important, because it can make the present moment less difficult to bear," Thich Nhat Hanh wrote. "If we believe that tomorrow will be better, we can bear a hardship today.

"If you can refrain from hoping, you can bring yourself entirely into the present moment and discover the joy that is already here."

Thich Nhat Hanh, poetic peace activist and master of mindfulness, dies at 95 (msn.com)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2022)

Kushash said:


> Thich Nhat Hanh's works and promotion of the idea of mindfulness and meditation have enjoyed a renewed popularity as the world reels from the effects of coronavirus..
> 
> "Hope is important, because it can make the present moment less difficult to bear," Thich Nhat Hanh wrote. "If we believe that tomorrow will be better, we can bear a hardship today.
> 
> ...


He died tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He died tomorrow.


That's some Zen shit right there!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2022)

Very interesting. Seems like workers have finally flipped the script.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Very interesting. Seems like workers have finally flipped the script.


I haven’t seen any of those signs here.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I haven’t seen any of those signs here.



The trend is nationwide, not necessarily in any particular location.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> The trend is nationwide, not necessarily in any particular location.


It would still be nice to see such here. A nationwide trend should be anywhere in the nation for it to be more than a slogan.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 22, 2022)

Not sure where you live. Literally every place I go has a hiring sign.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Not sure where you live. Literally every place I go has a hiring sign.


The deep Mojave.

“If it isn’t here, it is not everywhere.”


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It would still be nice to see such here. *A nationwide trend should be anywhere in the nation for it to be more than a slogan.*


That isn't the current common usage of that term.










Definition of TREND


a prevailing tendency or inclination : drift; a general movement : swing; a current style or preference : vogue… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> That isn't the current common usage of that term.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok but you elided “nationwide”. 85% of the nation isn’t nationwide.


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Ok but you elided “nationwide”. 85% of the nation isn’t nationwide.


More than 50% can be considered nationwide. nationwide does not mean nation everywhere.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Ok but you elided “nationwide”. 85% of the nation isn’t nationwide.


Abe? Is that really you?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> More than 50% can be considered nationwide. nationwide does not mean nation everywhere.


With respect, no. Nationwide means no neglected territories. You’re describing the minimal criterion for “across most of the nation”, which is not nationwide. “Nationwide” must reach into the distressed regional pockets for the term to be more than a slogan.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Abe? is that really you?


My wine is in bottles, so no.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Theres all kinds of Help Wanted signs in my neck of the woods of NE Kentucky.
Almost everywhere I go. Even Krogers is hiring. But theyre still starting people out at $7.25 an hour. They advertise flexible hours. Thats only $290.00 a week, before taxes, and $229.00 a week after taxes. $916.00 a month after taxes. $10,992 a Year In Ky the average cost of child care per year is $6111.00. So that leaves roughly $5000.00 a year to live on if you have 1 kid, and are single, of which this is hillbilly country, and one of the worst places in the USA for Meth, and Heroin trafficking. Also lots of Grandparents raising their childrens kids because many of them are in prison, or are so worthless they arent responsible enough to raise them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Abe? Is that really you?


I know you don’t think so but i am convinced Abe and Mainy were one in the same.

i got one test for @CatHedral that will say it all.

have you still not seen this movie yet?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I know you don’t think so but i am convinced Abe and Mainy were one in the same.
> 
> i got one test for @CatHedral that will say it all.
> 
> have you still not seen this movie yet?


I watched maybe 20 minutes of it back when Blockbuster was a thing. 

I have no idea where that places me in the test solution space.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I watched maybe 20 minutes of it back when Blockbuster was a thing.
> 
> I have no idea where that places me in the test solution space.


You sort of passed the test.

every single sock account of mainliner i could ask him if he has seen that movie yet and he would be honest and say he still hasn’t and he would. He really wasn’t hiding his sock accounts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)

There have been and are now Help wanted signs everywhere even before Covid; the lower paid service jobs have always had them posted


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> There have been and are now Help wanted signs everywhere even before Covid; the lower paid service jobs have always had them posted


Just about every single fast food joint has a help wanted sign here in the north state


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Just about every single fast food joint has a help wanted sign here in the north state


The ones here, I’ll look harder, but I’ve only seen a couple in mom&pop places. Oh and Dollar General.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The deep Mojave.
> 
> “If it isn’t here, it is not everywhere.”


Hanging from Joshua trees.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The ones here, I’ll look harder, but I’ve only seen a couple in mom&pop places. Oh and Dollar General.


Kinda hard to see a Mojave sign from Michigan


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Kinda hard to see a Mojave sign from Michigan


Best I could find. I don’t think I am ready for Michexican food.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)

Clawson Michigan, 8 miles or so to Royal Oak; grab a box of Franzia on the way home


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Clawson Michigan, 8 miles or so to Royal Oak; grab a box of Franzia on the way home


Like this.


----------



## cindysid (Jan 22, 2022)

Lots of help wanted signs here in Virginia. Most jobs start @ $10 hr.


----------



## HBZ farms (Jan 22, 2022)

Four or five drops of food grade h202 in a few oil diffusers around the house..Covid free since day one...Just saying


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2022)

I worked at a Thrifty’s drug store for a year before I graduated highschool and got into the trades. You couldn’t fucking pay me enough to work that kind of job again. People are fucking assholes. Especially on a hot day and they want ice cream. No, I wasn’t a scooper, we all had to do it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

HBZ farms said:


> Four or five drops of food grade h202 in a few oil diffusers around the house..Covid free since day one...Just saying


A compelling testimony.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2022)

I used to spit in the back up chocolate malted crunch and mint chip bin. If you were an asshole to me and wanted some chocolate malted crunch well.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I used to spit in the back up chocolate malted crunch and mint chip bin. If you were and asshole to me and wanted some chocolate malted crunch well.


It could have been worse...


----------



## HBZ farms (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> A compelling testimony.


Just the truth...maybe I'm lucky


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

HBZ farms said:


> Just the truth...maybe I'm lucky


There is no excluding the second part. The part I’m kicking against is taking one person’s anecdote and implying something general. You did that in your fist post, oh and welcome to T&T.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> A compelling testimony.


Beat me to a similar response. Better then dosing your family with dewormer or drinking goat pee, but totally anecdotal and not at all a scientific testimony.


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)

HBZ farms said:


> Four or five drops of food grade h202 in a few oil diffusers around the house..Covid free since day one...Just saying


And you came up with this treatment/preventative on your own?

Welcome to TnT!


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Jan 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Scientists figure out how new coronavirus breaks into human cells
> 
> 
> It could aid in drug development.
> ...


This is not true, the ACE inhibitors stop the virus feom entering the mucus membranes in the lungs. It does not assist it. Don’t believe this bs, i have to take ACE and that’s exactly what they do is inhibit the site where virus attach to. I had covid to and i was the one that didn’t develop a hacking cough. However unfortunately because of my preexisting condition I’m still recovering. I also have asthma and other autoimmune disorders. So i did use my inhaler and everything the f’ing news says don’t do. They just want you to die and be miserable. So anyhow sorry about the rant but you can’t just stop taking an ACE because it does more benefit that damage. It keeps me from having a stroke so that’s a good thing. I smoke pot regularly and have also seen that my asthma has come under control. I do feel it helps combat asthma. I also use one of the first oldest types of ace blockers, and the reason is it’s cheap, tested and not a chemical based concoction. Even though my father was a
Top manager of a HUGE Pharma company… they just want to sell you new shit. Becuz they make money off pantents, not actually selling old drugs. Once those pantents run out they go to the generic market. Long story short, it’s just a greed game. And don’t stop or start to switch stuff up because of what these idiots on tv say .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2022)

Possibly close to California City @CatHedral ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)

HBZ farms said:


> Four or five drops of food grade h202 in a few oil diffusers around the house..Covid free since day one...Just saying


LOL, adding an infintesimal increase in O2 will be negligable and immeasurable but Austrians find it compelling


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)

Check and mate


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Check and mate


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Check and mate


Warding gesture is what convinced me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Warding gesture is what convinced me.


Word smithing is dangerous


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Word smithing is dangerous


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 22, 2022)

Just thought I'd add to this by saying the whole covid deal is a raw deal full stop.

Have been covid free myself, but ended up with Peri and myocarditis from the second shot unluckily, and spent 9 days in ICU in heart failure. Troponins 18000, ANAs at 270 and CRPs at close to 500, ejection fraction at 33%, bizarre plasma viscosity and fibrinogen counts...damn autoimmune disease.

My mate ended up with a clot and a massive heart attack two weeks after his second shot. Still has the bruising from his clexane shot. 5 days in ICU. Also lost a work mates dad to myocarditis after his booster.

Covids going crazy here, but haven't known anyone with it that has ended up with more than cold and flu symptoms and fever/fatigue. Nearly losing myself and a mate put me back a few steps mentally.

I'm due for a booster soon, but I'm a little sceptical after the last issue, and issues after the 1st. Luckily I'm social in a distanced way. I despise pubs, clubs and any places that revolve around needing 100 drunk, arrogant patrons to feel validated to begin with, and all my activities are outdoors like hiking, camping and bike touring, so my chances of getting it are pretty slim.

I've just got to make It past the booster alive. If I don't get it I can't visit sick family members or exist in society without being called some form of terrorist.

What gets even scarier about the social climate it's creating is this massive cancel culture. Our health ministers are being banned from Twitter and Facebook for stating basic case numbers and side effects. A health minister came out yesterday and mentioned "good results" from the children's rollout, with only a handful of deaths and a hundred and something serious reactions out of 350k doses. I think the exact tweet was endorsing the vaccine rollout for children which is ironic that it was labelled "anti Vax". It went along the lines of "good news, only 3 deaths and 106 serious reactions out of 377000 doses", yet was immediately removed and the health minister banned from Twitter.

Was labelled as "anti Vax and anti authority sentiments" just for stating the number of adverse reactions in children, which we deserve to know regardless of it being good or bad.

I'm not liking this at all. Things should be transparent without the threat of bring silenced and called a terrorist.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Just thought I'd add to this by saying the whole covid deal is a raw deal full stop.
> 
> Have been covid free myself, but ended up with Peri and myocarditis from the second shot unluckily, and spent 9 days in ICU in heart failure. Troponins 18000, ANAs at 270 and CRPs at close to 500, ejection fraction at 33%, bizarre plasma viscosity and fibrinogen counts...damn autoimmune disease.
> 
> ...


Did they ever get that Mad Cow Disease under control, and figure out the social cost?


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)

My daughter and son in law both tested positive with home tests. What worries me is that they are both obese, and of course that my grandkids will get it. I guess all I can do is worry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> My daughter and son in law both tested positive with home tests. What worries me is that they are both obese, and of course that my grandkids will get it. I guess all I can do is worry.


Have they been Vaxx'd? I sure hope so.
Best wishes my friend.


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have they been Vaxx'd? I sure hope so.
> Best wishes my friend.


Thanks, they have, not boosted though. The kids haven't though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> My daughter and son in law both tested positive with home tests. What worries me is that they are both obese, and of course that my grandkids will get it. I guess all I can do is worry.


I'm so sorry raratt. You could suggest they call their PCP and ask if they think an anti-viral or MCA treatment would be a good idea. Please stay safe.


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)

So far they say it's like a head cold, could be a false negative from a home test also. Not really worth getting a better test though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> So far they say it's like a head cold, could be a false negative from a home test also. Not really worth getting a better test though.


Between my daughter, son in law and their baby, the baby is the sicker out of them all. She had a 103 fever going night before last. They both got symptoms. Vaxxed, not boosted yet though because they lagged getting the first 2 because her mom is an anti vaxxer weirdo. She ended up getting the vax too though finally.


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Between my daughter, son in law and their baby, the baby is the sicker out of them all. She had a 103 fever going night before last. They both got symptoms. Vaxxed, not boosted yet though because they lagged getting the first 2 because her mom is an anti vaxxer weirdo. She ended up getting the vax too though finally.


The worst part is there is nothing you can do but worry.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> The worst part is there is nothing you can do but worry.


Fricken everyone is getting it right now. It’s crazy.


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)

Yeah, with me being an almost lifelong cig smoker with high blood pressure I don't want it for sure.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 23, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Word smithing is dangerous


 the Anvil is ready


----------



## neosapien (Jan 23, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Word smithing is dangerous


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Fricken everyone is getting it right now. It’s crazy.


We were like that here in Mass around xmas. Both of us are vaxxed. 
I got exposed at a work xmas party, and 3 days later fever. She got sick 3 days after that. 
Fever only lasted about 3 days, and head cold/bronchial problems started a day or two after the fever broke. I am still coughing but i am a smoker, she is not and has been good for a week or two now. Be safe


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2022)

I used to like this guy. I mean, he kicked down 1mil to help out with us Camp fire survivors/evacuees. I wished he was the quarterback for the niners.

now i think he’s a fricken idiot








Aaron Rodgers Rips Joe Biden And 'Fake White House' In Anti-Vax Rant


The Green Bay Packers quarterback also seemed to question the 2020 election.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I used to like this guy. I mean, he kicked down 1mil to help out with us Camp fire survivors/evacuees. I wished he was the quarterback for the niners.
> 
> now i think he’s a fricken idiot
> 
> ...


A valuable lesson Mom taught me very early in life: "Just because you can do something, it doesn't mean you should do it. So think before you 'do'."

Self discipline seems to have gone extinct


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> A valuable lesson Mom taught me very early in life: "Just because you can do something, it doesn't mean you should do it. So think before you 'do'."
> 
> Self discipline seems to have gone extinct


Along with self flagellation.


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Along with self flagellation.


Mom never taught me that, self flagellation.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> Mom never taught me that, self flagellation.


Are you sure about that ha ha ha he he


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you sure about that ha ha ha he he


Yes. I think her words were "Stop that, stop that this instant."


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

Giphy is still broken on my laptop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Giphy is still broken on my laptop.


I saw that.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

What’s Holding Up New Omicron Vaccines?


Vaccine makers worry yet another variant will start dominating in the months it takes to roll out shots against this one




www.scientificamerican.com





and








Pfizer and BioNTech announce plans to test omicron-specific COVID-19 vaccine in adult trials


Pfizer and BioNTech will conduct three simultaneous trials in adults to determine if an omicron-specific vaccine is more effective than current shots.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2022)

https://theintercept.com/2022/01/20/coronavirus-research-china-ecohealth-fbi/


Pretty interesting article. Pretty long but definitely raises some eyebrows about the origins. It could all be a terrible coincidence but… I mean they just happened to be working on the same virus at the same place and can't produce the safety records or exact sequence of SARS they were working on lol. And roadblocks and decreased cell activity.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What’s Holding Up New Omicron Vaccines?
> 
> 
> Vaccine makers worry yet another variant will start dominating in the months it takes to roll out shots against this one
> ...


The scientific American article was an interesting read, thanks for posting that. Very cool that both variant specific and universal vaccines are being actively worked on in parallel tracks. This has to be kind of an awesome time to be working in vaccines and virology, even if the pandemic really sucks for most of us.
Anthony Fauci must look back on his career with a bit of awe too - being at the forefront of HIV, SARS and COVID research all in the same career. Unfortunate that his position at NIH has been so heavily politicized, he’s an expert in his field and really seems like a practical and thoughtful doctor. I do think he’ll be well regarded through the lens of history at least.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 25, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Unfortunate that his position at NIH has been so heavily politicized, he’s an expert in his field and really seems like a practical and thoughtful doctor. I do think he’ll be well regarded through the lens of history at least.


Probably going to need the witness protection program for his retirement. The crazies are really hot for him


----------



## alikakapsk (Jan 26, 2022)

Smoke and you'll be fine, you won't get sick with this crap.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

alikakapsk said:


> Smoke and you'll be fine, you won't get sick with this crap.


Please back up your proclivities with primary research.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 26, 2022)

??


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> ??
> View attachment 5074578


Engineering school......you can fit more boxes of wine in the truck than bottles


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Engineering school......you can fit more boxes of wine in the truck than bottles


Cheaper also.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 26, 2022)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5074706​


Hearts, lungs and kidneys have strict requirements and I hope they don't back down. Essentially you are giving the donating family the gift of allowing their loved one to live on. You have to be very careful with the choice. You need someone that will protect and cherish that level of a gift.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2022)

Lets hope this trend continues









New York Coronavirus Map and Case Count


See the latest charts and maps of coronavirus cases, deaths, hospitalizations and vaccinations in New York.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 26, 2022)

My mom called me today to inform me that Covid has broken out in her assisted-living facility and there've been 5 cases

They've been testing her every day and she's been negative, probably owing to her reclusiveness- she rarely leaves her room


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2022)

Our local Meijer's (Regional Wal-Mart type store) had the free masks in today, (3M-8210). Kroger was supposed to have them today or tomorrow.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 27, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Our local Meijer's (Regional Wal-Mart type store) had the free masks in today, (3M-8210). Kroger was supposed to have them today or tomorrow.


Meijer is on a different level than Walmart. I enjoy shopping at Meijer and you generally can’t populate a website with horrific photos of the people that shop there. Still a big box store but they carry nicer stuff like Carhartt and New Balance that you don’t find at Walmart. But I digress.

My wife got a box of N95s (10 total I think?) through her school distinct job this week. They are handing out COVID test kits too, two tests per box, one box per student and/or district employee. Would have been better in December or early this month but is convenient nonetheless.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

Omicron BA.2: Should we be worried?


A subvariant of Omicron called BA.2, which some refer to as the 'stealth variant,' has stirred public health experts' interests. Why is that, and should we be concerned?




www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2022)

Local WalMart got their masks in (Dräger X-Plore 1750 N95). Dräger is known for their quality diving and military spec rebreather equipment. 
You have to ask the greeter for the masks whereas Meijer just had them sitting out. 
None of the Kroger stores had them.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Meijer is on a different level than Walmart. I enjoy shopping at Meijer and you generally can’t populate a website with horrific photos of the people that shop there. Still a big box store but they carry nicer stuff like Carhartt and New Balance that you don’t find at Walmart. But I digress. My wife got a box of N95s (10 total I think?) through her school distinct job this week. They are handing out COVID test kits too, two tests per box, one box per student and/or district employee. Would have been better in December or early this month but is convenient nonetheless.


I go back and forth between the two. Meijer has stuff on sale which I take advantage of.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2022)

Mask Update:neither CVS or Walgreen has them in yet

I was reminded again of the drastic price hikes in food at the store this morning due to supply chain issues/Covid . If you know or have relatives, friends, neighbors that that may be food poor (they don't all look the same), find a way to help them. You can't just ask either, especially older folks. They'll simply say every thing is fine. When you visit your Mom and Dad or grandparents, sneak a look in their fridge or cupboards to check things out.

Meat protein is especially expensive and folks with no/low income are going to sub something else for it.

Call your local food banks and see what they need, not the old expired leftover bullshit in your cupboards either.

Call your local animal shelters and see what they need. None of them would turn away a big bag of puppy/kitten chow if it showed up at their door.


This is a real fucking shame here in the USA:

*HUNGER QUICK FACTS FOR 2020*

*Overall:* Over 38 million Americans (11.8 percent) lived in households that struggled against food insecurity, or lack of access to an affordable, nutritious diet. This represents a 9 percent increase from 2019.
One in 25 (3.9 percent) of households in the U.S. experienced *very low food security*, a more severe form of food insecurity, where households report regularly skipping meals or reducing intake because they could not afford more food.
*Children:* 1 in 7 (14.8 percent) households with children could not buy enough food for their families, considerably higher than the rate for households without children (8.8 percent).
*Rural:* Households in rural areas experienced deeper struggles with hunger compared to those in metro areas, with higher rates of food insecurity overall (11.6 percent in rural areas compared to 10.4 percent in metro areas).
*Race and ethnicity:* Black (21.7 percent) and Latinx (17.2 percent) households are disproportionately impacted by food insecurity, with food insecurity rates in 2020 triple and double the rate of White households (7.1 percent), respectively.
*Geography:* The food insecurity rate is highest in the South (12.3 percent), followed by the Midwest, West, and Northeast.
The prevalence of food insecurity varied considerably by state, ranging from 5.7 percent in New Hampshire to 15.3 percent in Mississippi (for the three-year period of 2018–2020).









Hunger & Poverty in America - Food Research & Action Center







frac.org





Spread the wealth guys, it sucks to be hungry.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

Got my 4 free Rona test kits in the mail.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 1, 2022)

Extreme cold can affect the accuracy of covid tests, news just said... Something about if the droplet freezes.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 1, 2022)

This qualifies for a valid mask right? Got one for me and the wife.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm not an anti vaxer or anything. I'm double vaxxed. Just though it would be funny if a couple walked into the grocery store wearing those. I didn't actually order them. Just trying to make light of a shitty situation.

Our covid test kits just got her yesterday actually.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Seems like the Omicron variant can fool the PCR tests easier than the Delta. Ive read it can be harder to detect, and it seems to be bearing out. I know a girl that it took 4 tests before she came back Positive, and another girl she works with, has so far been Negative on 3 tests, and took another test yesterday, and will get the results today. The Dr also thinks shes Covid positive because of her symptoms, and shes been sick for 10 days now. My sister also has Covid, but tested positive right off the bat. Shes been sick for more than 10 days, but is getting better. Shes very tired, and has a cough. The other 2 girls are as sick as dogs, and only a little better than they were 10 days ago. All of them are triple vaxed. None of them went to the hospital. The other 2 girls have a terrible cough, sore throat, really bad sinusitis, and headaches. One girl that went for her 4th test, told the Dr she must have a brain tumor, if shes not Covid positive. She came back positive on the 4th test. Our local hospital has 34 ICU beds, and all of them are full of Covid patients. Theyre so full they had to open another wing, on the other side of the hospital to separate Covid patients, from those in ICU that dont have it. A nurse I know that works there told me 90% of those in for Covid, are Unvaccinated.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm not an anti vaxer or anything. I'm double vaxxed. Just though it would be funny if a couple walked into the grocery store wearing those. I didn't actually order them. Just trying to make light of a shitty situation.
> 
> Our covid test kits just got her yesterday actually.
> View attachment 5078536


Go get your booster if you're not an antivaxer.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 2, 2022)

​


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Go get your booster if you're not an antivaxer.


I plan too. Just gotta make an appointment.

The only one in my house that's unvaxed is my son. I've told him he should get it, but I'm not gonna force him. I could tell him he's gotta move out if he doesn't, but I wouldn't do that. And I'm the only one besides him that hasn't gotten the booster.

I quit smoking at the beginning of COVID since I didn't want to end up on a respirator. Wish I would've quit a lot sooner.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I plan too. Just gotta make an appointment.
> 
> The only one in my house that's unvaxed is my son. I've told him he should get it, but I'm not gonna force him. I could tell him he's gotta move out if he doesn't, but I wouldn't do that. And I'm the only one besides him that hasn't gotten the booster.
> 
> I quit smoking at the beginning of COVID since I didn't want to end up on a respirator. Wish I would've quit a lot sooner.


So… how did you quit? Asking for um a friend. Yeah a friend.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> So… how did you quit? Asking for um a friend. Yeah a friend.


I got the 21mg patches cause I planned quiting. Then when I woke up one morning I said fuck it and put a patch on.

Then whenever I felt like I wanted a cig, I smoked a bowl.

I also decided to drink more beer, lol.

Switched to the 14 mg after the box of 21 mg, but only took them for a couple days. And no more nicotine for me.

It was a little hard at first, but gets easier pretty quick. The hard part is staying strong at the beginning.

You can do it. Or sorry, you're friend can do it,


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2022)

In New York City Sewage, a Mysterious Coronavirus Signal


Last January, a team of researchers searching for the coronavirus in New York City’s wastewater spotted something strange in their samples. The viral fragments they found had a unique constellation of mutations that had never been reported before in human patients — a potential sign of a new...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I got the 21mg patches cause I planned quiting. Then when I woke up one morning I said fuck it and put a patch on.
> 
> Then whenever I felt like I wanted a cig, I smoked a bowl.
> 
> ...


Drinking more beer is always a solid choice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Pussies: I can't breathe in a mask. 

Team Canada women's hockey team: Hold my beer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pussies: I can't breathe in a mask.
> 
> Team Canada women's hockey team: Hold my beer.
> 
> View attachment 5081573


Do they play for Molson


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 8, 2022)

Two Years Into Pandemic, Shoppers Are Still Hoarding


Bulk-buying habit is expected to stick as people eat more at home, supply remains uncertain and inflation rears up. Retailers and producers are shifting operations as a result.




www.wsj.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2022)

Antihistamines show promise in treating long COVID-19 symptoms, UCI case report says


Widely available, over-the-counter medication has the potential to restore daily function




news.uci.edu








__





A Common Over-The-Counter Drug Could Treat Long COVID, Case Study Reports


Two patients with long COVID in California have almost completely alleviated their symptoms by taking daily antihistamines, according to a newly published case report.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2022)

Well, my lil bro is down in FL visiting our folks and got the covid from them. He's currently in the hospital. Life long asthmatic. And smoker. Pretty worried. We texted for awhile this morning but his phone was dying. Send some energy if ya got it. Thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Antihistamines show promise in treating long COVID-19 symptoms, UCI case report says
> 
> 
> Widely available, over-the-counter medication has the potential to restore daily function
> ...


and you guys thought I shilled Benadryl all the time because I owned stock! Jokes on you ;D


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2022)

​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Well, my lil bro is down in FL visiting our folks and got the covid from them. He's currently in the hospital. Life long asthmatic. And smoker. Pretty worried. We texted for awhile this morning but his phone was dying. Send some energy if ya got it. Thanks.


Sorry to hear it Neo. That’s horrible. I will be thinking about him and wishing for a speedy recovery . I remember you mentioned your folks live in Naples . I just moved from that area and it was so so depressing living there seeing how nobody gave a fuck about anyone else and just went about without masks and no consideration for others. It was very difficult for me to live there with such selfish people... So Now I moved to California just recently and it so refreshing to see everyone wearing masks and a strong sense of community togetherness and cool relaxed vibe about it. I feel so much safer here and people are so much nicer. Hoping for the best for you and your family . Take care


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear it Neo. That’s horrible. I will be thinking about him and wishing for a speedy recovery . I remember you mentioned your folks live in Naples . I just moved from that area and it was so so depressing living there seeing how nobody gave a fuck about anyone else and just went about without masks and no consideration for others. It was very difficult for me to live there with such selfish people... So Now I moved to California just recently and it so refreshing to see everyone wearing masks and a strong sense of community togetherness and cool relaxed vibe about it. I feel so much safer here and people are so much nicer. Hoping for the best for you and your family . Take care


There are plenty of people in this state complaining about their rights being taken away also. Doesn't help when Newsome who made the ruling gets pics taken of him not abiding by his own rules.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear it Neo. That’s horrible. I will be thinking about him and wishing for a speedy recovery . I remember you mentioned your folks live in Naples . I just moved from that area and it was so so depressing living there seeing how nobody gave a fuck about anyone else and just went about without masks and no consideration for others. It was very difficult for me to live there with such selfish people... So Now I moved to California just recently and it so refreshing to see everyone wearing masks and a strong sense of community togetherness and cool relaxed vibe about it. I feel so much safer here and people are so much nicer. Hoping for the best for you and your family . Take care


Thanks for the well wishes. Happy to report that they kicked him out yesterday and he is back at our folks doing OK. So that's good. Another pile of debt now though, yay America. Yeah, other than the beach, FL pretty much has nothing I want. Happy to hear you're making changes and living life. You only get one. Better off to enjoy it. Now, if only I could heed my own advice.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2022)

An Undiscovered Coronavirus? The Mystery of the ‘Russian Flu’


Scientists are grasping for any example that could help anticipate the future of Covid, even a mysterious respiratory pandemic that spread in the late 19th century.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## haloman420 (Feb 15, 2022)

I just got over COVID. It was a rough day and a half.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

haloman420 said:


> I just got over COVID. It was a rough day and a half.


Wow that's cool


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow that's cool


You dropped this


----------



## haloman420 (Feb 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow that's cool


I tested positive for 7 days. Only felt bad a day and a half. I couldn't imagine feeling like that for two or more weeks. Got lucky I guess.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

haloman420 said:


> I tested positive for 7 days. Only felt bad a day and a half. I couldn't imagine feeling like that for two or more weeks. Got lucky I guess.


This is the part where you tell us you were never vaxed and natural immunity is better.


----------



## haloman420 (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This is the part where you tell us you were never vaxed and natural immunity is better.


. Not against you or anyone else getting vaxed for sure. Natural immunity is vastly better for young healthy people. But of course there will always be outliers.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

haloman420 said:


> . Not against you or anyone else getting vaxed for sure. Natural immunity is vastly better for young healthy people. But of course there will always be outliers.


----------



## haloman420 (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5086182


Ok. .


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 15, 2022)

I did not know it was bullshit bingo night. When is the meat raffle?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This is the part where you tell us you were never vaxed and natural immunity is better.


that was some voodoo shit right there.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> that was some voodoo shit right there.
> 
> View attachment 5086183


I like your imagination.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2022)

haloman420 said:


> . Not against you or anyone else getting vaxed for sure. Natural immunity is vastly better for young healthy people. But of course there will always be outliers.


Ymmv


----------



## neosapien (Feb 15, 2022)

haloman420 said:


> I just got over COVID. It was a rough day and a half.


What were your symptoms? Other than verbal diarrhea?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Buddy of mine caught covid before there was a vaccine. He was on a ventilator for 40 days, had to go to rehab for 8 months after that, and had to relearn how to walk. Had to have a tracheostomy to breathe, which he still has. Has been back in the hospital no less than 15 times, still cant hardly walk. Spent from Christmas eve, until Jan 10th in the hospital. Cant smell, or taste anything.
To say hes fucked up, is an understatement.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Got my 4 free Rona test kits in the mail.


Mine came yesterday



PadawanWarrior said:


> I got the 21mg patches cause I planned quiting. Then when I woke up one morning I said fuck it and put a patch on.
> 
> Then whenever I felt like I wanted a cig, I smoked a bowl.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

I quit using the patch too, about 8+ years ago and have not had one since.

I was being cheap the first few tries, and trying to jump right off the 21 mg patches...Nope, not happening, but when I did it the correct way, weaning down yo 14 mg and then 7 mg, it was very doable. My doctor commended me on that today and I said it's the best thing I did for myself in a very long time!

I quit "smoking" weed a few years ago now too, and only vape now...or dab. My lungs no longer wheeze when I lay down!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 15, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mine came yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Congrats to you too. I wish I would have quit sooner, but later is better than never. I pretty much only vape too. I found the SSV vape like 10 years ago and have 4 in this house now. My lungs thank me too.


----------



## haloman420 (Feb 16, 2022)

You people are too funny.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 16, 2022)

haloman420 said:


> You people are too funny.


A lot of the regular posters on this thread are actually pretty cool. T&T threads, particularly this one, aren’t generally where to go if you want to engage in full throated debates about COVID-19 severity and vaccination opinions though. 
If you have a thick skin and want to mix it up, try the Pandemic 2020 or the Will You Take the Vaccine threads in the Politics section. Folks aren’t as chill there but if you like throwing virtual rocks at virtual hornets nests, that’s where to do it.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 16, 2022)

My son's cousin (not related to me) died Sunday morning from covid, 29 years old no underlying conditions, in really good youthful shape, worked as a lineman. Anti mask anti vax.... I mean I can't understand why people literally want to die on this hill.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2022)

jeksonborn said:


> I'm just surprised when I read the news covid mutates and new stamps appear all the time. Will we ever get rid of it?


Oh look a new guy


----------



## lokie (Feb 16, 2022)

jeksonborn said:


> I'm just surprised when I read the news covid mutates and new stamps appear all the time. Will we ever get rid of it?


Welcome to TnT. The first post comes at no charge.



DarkWeb said:


> Oh look a new guy


20 minutes new and setting TnT on fire.

3 post all in TnT within 20 minutes.


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> 20 minutes new and setting TnT on fire.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)

Did some one say new guy???


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> My son's cousin (not related to me) died Sunday morning from covid, 29 years old no underlying conditions, in really good youthful shape, worked as a lineman. Anti mask anti vax.... *I mean I can't understand why people literally want to die on this hill*.


I'm so sorry. FreeDUMB


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2022)

'Might Be Looking at a New Greek Letter'; Canada Gets Novavax; Baby Formula Recalled


A daily roundup of news on COVID-19 and the rest of medicine




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Efficacy of Ivermectin on Disease Progression in Patients With COVID-19


This randomized clinical trial assesses the efficacy of ivermectin treatment in preventing progression to severe disease among high-risk patients with COVID-19 in Malaysia.




jamanetwork.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth Tests Positive for the Coronavirus


The 95-year-old British monarch was “experiencing mild, coldlike symptoms,” Buckingham Palace said. She recently met with her son Prince Charles, who had tested positive this month.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2022)

Heart-disease risk soars after COVID — even with a mild case


Massive study shows a long-term, substantial rise in risk of cardiovascular disease, including heart attack and stroke, after a SARS-CoV-2 infection.




www.nature.com


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2022)

Who is dying of COVID amid omicron surge and widespread vaccine availability?


As of Wednesday, the nation is reporting 2,200 new COVID daily deaths on average. While most U.S. COVID deaths are made up of unvaccinated people, there is a small percentage of fully vaccinated Americans who are getting breakthrough infections and dying.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 25, 2022)

On January 5th, my mother-in-law (the definitive greatest mother-in-law of all time, by the way) fell and broke her hip. 2 months before her 99th birthday. She was still living on her own but had at least one of her daughters dropping in daily and a home care practitioner was there in the evenings to keep her safe before bed with navigating steps, etc.

She was rushed to the local hospital 5 minutes away.

Where she waited in the ER for 44 hours because every local hospital was jammed full of covid patients. Her grand daughter is an ER Dr at a Pittsburgh hospital and got her in but had to struggle to find room. Upon her arrival after 2 days the doctors said she should have been here 2 days ago. Lol. Thanks, we know.

My mother-in-law finally had surgery around 52 hours after the fall to put her hip back in place. Only in war zones does one wait for emergency surgery like that.

She came out of it but within a day slipped into and out of what the Drs called 'delerium'. She died January 31st, (back at home under constant nursing care, never recovered.) She would have had a better chance if the hospitals weren't jammed at the time full of unvaxed idiots. She had been in reasonably good shape with a history of comebacks in recent years.

You can't convince me that covid and people's indifference to covid didn't play a significant role in her death.

But 35% of people won't get vaxed because...

Uhhh, what's the reason again? Q Anon? You'll be magnetized? 

I just don't get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> On January 5th, my mother-in-law (the definitive greatest mother-in-law of all time, by the way) fell and broke her hip. 2 months before her 99th birthday. She was still living on her own but had at least one of her daughters dropping in daily and a home care practitioner was there in the evenings to keep her safe before bed with navigating steps, etc.
> 
> She was rushed to the local hospital 5 minutes away.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry, that's horrific.


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2022)

Our local hospital put out a statement that they had very few beds open "because of covid" but was found to be bullshit by the newspaper. It was staffing shortages causing the issues and not because of the vaccine requirements, they were just treating the Healthcare workers like shit so a good portion went on to find better employment options. Apparently it's an issue all over country yet they keep blaming it on full hospitals. Not saying that was the case @tangerinegreen555, just pointing it out. Sorry for your loss.

Edit: added article









Nurses and Healthcare Workers at Aspirus Langlade Hospital Deserve Fair Pay and Safe Staffing, “Bed Shortage” is Actually a Shortage of Nurses and Health Professionals Willing to be Disrespected by Corporate Healthcare - Antigo Times


We’ve all heard there are hardly any ICU beds available right now throughout our state and country. That’s because there aren’t enough nurses and healthcare workers left to staff those beds for patients who need them, and that’s a preventable travesty. The beds are empty. Our ranks are thin...



antigotimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2022)

420God said:


> Our local hospital put out a statement that they had very few beds open "because of covid" but was found to be bullshit by the newspaper. It was staffing shortages causing the issues and not because of the vaccine requirements, they were just treating the Healthcare workers like shit so a good portion went on to find better employment options. Apparently it's an issue all over country yet they keep blaming it on full hospitals. Not saying that was the case @tangerinegreen555, just pointing it out. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Edit: added article
> 
> ...


Then you fill those scarce beds with Covid patients and you are fucked. This was why we needed to not overwhelm the healthcare system (from both sides), better care of staff and everyone vaccinated and masked. Both are actually true.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2022)

As i understand it and please correct me if I am wrong...The cdc has new recommendations for masking indoors. It is now local stats. You can go to cdc website and type in your county and it tells you if Covid spread is high or low in your county and that is how to navigate wearing a mask or not. When I put in my county it said high so I am masked up but most people who were masking now dropped the mask because state mandate changed. I really wish they were on the same page. This is so confusing .at least I know what to expect at work. Masks for everyone all the time. I made a huge career move. I left outpatient oncology and going back inpatient hospital setting. Got completely burnt out caring for cancer patients so switching gears for a while. I will still see cancer but won’t be drowning in it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> As i understand it and please correct me if I am wrong...The cdc has new recommendations for masking indoors. It is now local stats. You can go to cdc website and type in your county and it tells you if Covid spread is high or low in your county and that is how to navigate wearing a mask or not. When I put in my county it said high so I am masked up but most people who were masking now dropped the mask because state mandate changed. I really wish they were on the same page. This is so confusing .at least I know what to expect at work. Masks for everyone all the time. I made a huge career move. I left outpatient oncology and going back inpatient hospital setting. Got completely burnt out caring for cancer patients so switching gears for a while. I will still see cancer but won’t be drowning in it.


Thank you for caring for those whom need it, it speaks volumes to your character.
++


----------



## manfredo (Feb 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> As i understand it and please correct me if I am wrong...The cdc has new recommendations for masking indoors. It is now local stats. You can go to cdc website and type in your county and it tells you if Covid spread is high or low in your county and that is how to navigate wearing a mask or not. When I put in my county it said high so I am masked up but most people who were masking now dropped the mask because state mandate changed. I really wish they were on the same page. This is so confusing .at least I know what to expect at work. Masks for everyone all the time. I made a huge career move. I left outpatient oncology and going back inpatient hospital setting. Got completely burnt out caring for cancer patients so switching gears for a while. I will still see cancer but won’t be drowning in it.


Thanks for the reminder on the CDC site...My area in NY is still classified as "high" too, which I expected...we are a college town, but you are so right.

They are ending school mask mandates here Wednesday, and they already have for most stores, etc. 

I am still wearing one everywhere indoors in public, as are a small percentage of people. I sure hope this doesn't blow up in their faces, but how can it not. It looks like about half the country is still classified as "high". The only thing that MIGHT save us, is spring is almost here. The next few months might be bad though, I bet. 

And yes, thank you for doing what you do!!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 28, 2022)

In my small city of Ashland, Ky ( population 20,000 ) we still have a higher rate of infection than most the rest of the state. There are a few places that are higher. Our hospital-KDMC is overrun with Unvacinated Covid patients, and a month ago they had to use 1 whole side of the hospital for Covid patients. The ICU beds are full of Unvaxed covid patients
The county across the river in Ohio, Lawrence County, is on the highest infection rate in Ohio. The surrounding counties are also rated to be among the highest in the state. Lawrence Couty Ohio, is also among the poorest counties in Ohio, and has no hospital, putting pressure on the hospitals in Ashland Ky, Portsmouth Ohio, and Huntington Wva.

Im wearing my mask as long as covid is around. I dont are if the infection rates get to low, if its still being detected, Im waring a fucking mask. No ifs, and or Buts about it.

I want to join the local YMCA so I can lift weights. I stopped my membership, when the virus first was detected. I have been a member there since 1978 until 2020. But they have a huge membership of over 20,000 people. People come from Ohio, and West Virginia. It was also closed for several months.

Ive been doing more bodyweight exercises vs lifting weights. I also run up to 40 miles a week. Been working out since 1978. But Im not going into a place that has people coming from 3 states, and are also having a higher than average infection rate. I also dont eat in restaurants. I just go to the store, pharmacy, or some place I may have to go. Ill go through a drive through like Fazolis.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thanks for the reminder on the CDC site...My area in NY is still classified as "high" too, which I expected...we are a college town, but you are so right.
> 
> They are ending school mask mandates here Wednesday, and they already have for most stores, etc.
> 
> ...


We will be fine. The smart ones, the ones wearing N95s or better, will wear their masks until it's really warm enough to be outside.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Incase you forgot Covid existed.
> 
> Well this is concerning. Seems like the vaccines are messing with our DNA.
> 
> ...


When god's work includes wiping out 5+ million human beings, including 1800+ Americans each day still, it seems a good idea to fuck with it a bit. I'm glad you survived it, even though you are an awful troll.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Incase you forgot Covid existed.
> 
> Well this is concerning. Seems like the vaccines are messing with our DNA.
> 
> ...


A significant chunk of our DNA is there from past viral infections of our ancestors. We are us now because of past viruses. Hate to break the news.
Now there is talk of brain mass loss and cognitive function decrease from having even mild cases of Covid. Plus an increase in cardiovascular issues and stuff related to inflammation. That is all of the "ituses" you can have. This shit can still go on. I have heard infection can lead to low sperm motility and production which would burn our candle at both ends. 
Then you add nuclear geopolitics and the collapsing environment and it looks bleak. A season for everything. Losses are piling up. I have less family and friends than I did two years ago. Sucks, but it will be ok. Eventually. I still love you.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 8, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> When god's work includes wiping out 5+ million human beings, including 1800+ Americans each day still, it seems a good idea to fuck with it a bit. I'm glad you survived it, even though you are an awful troll.


Personally genetically modifying anything leaves question marks for me.

I hope it works out ok but there’s no denying the effects of these vaccines are yet to be properly understood.

The first babies with vaccinated parents are only just been born. So a lot to uncover. Just hope we didn’t fuck it all up for a quick fix. But that seems like a human trait.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Personally genetically modifying anything leaves question marks for me.
> 
> I hope it works out ok but there’s no denying the effects of these vaccines are yet to be properly understood.
> 
> The first babies with vaccinated parents are only just been born. So a lot to uncover. Just hope we didn’t fuck it all up for a quick fix. But that seems like a human trait.


Sure because vaccines did not exist prior to this one. Please take your specious propaganda back to Russia.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 8, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Sure! Only difference is that our DNA has not been altered on mass scale before and by mankind itself. Perhaps even with a virus that was genetically modified. And so happened to originate from a place where they carry out gain of function on bat coronaviruses, just a coincidence? lol
> 
> Yea was reading that. Nasty virus. Perfect for population control tho!
> 
> ...


I think you can remove the word "we" from your diatribe


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sure because vaccines did not exist prior to this one. Please take your specious propaganda back to Russia.


Yea they actually worked for more than 6 months as well and are not mRNA. At least to my limited knowledge.

Sweden isn’t a part of Russia lol


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think you can remove the word "we" from your diatribe


I have my part to play in this planets suffering. I drive a car, I consume vast amounts of disposable plastic although I try to recycle as much as possible. Then to hear our recycling is ending up in landfill sites in poor countries makes it seem pointless but I still do it.


If that’s all you got from that statement then good day to you sir!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Yea they actually worked for more than 6 months as well and are not mRNA. At least to my limited knowledge.
> 
> Sweden isn’t a part of Russia lol


Thank god, disinformation can't cross geographic borders. There's nothing wrong with mRNA tech. It's not new. We've been working on it since the early '90s.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god, disinformation can't cross geographic borders. There's nothing wrong with mRNA tech. It's not new. We've been working on it since the early '90s.


Then why does immunity fade? Can’t you make it last longer?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Then why does immunity fade? Can’t you make it last longer?


Also look up why you have to take Tetanus, DTAP, etc... boosters and how most vaccines are a 2-4 shot series at usually longer intervals. Vaxing a world during an international crisis is part of why.

More importantly why do variants happen?


Spoiler



It's because idiots refuse to take the vaccine in sufficient numbers to stop community transmission, re: muh freedumbs, or are deprived of the vaccine because of geographic location.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Also look up why you have to take Tetanus, DTAP, etc... boosters and how most vaccines are a 2-4 shot series at usually longer intervals. Vaxing a world during an international crisis is part of why.
> 
> More importantly why do variants happen?
> 
> ...


Aye it’s a couple years or so apart then done?

Yea the world was in a pickle and went for whatever key could unlock the door. Whether it is 100% safe or not is another matter.

It’s not realistic to think everyone will take it. Even if a gun is pointed to there heads you’d still have some idiot refuse it lol

What happened to Africa? Coronavirus hasn’t even really bothered them from what I’m aware There’s a huge hub of possible mutations there no?

I think it’s much more a serious affair of the virus mutating within a vaccinated individual and becoming immune to the vaccine. Then you have 80% more effected rather than the 20 odd percent or whatever in your country unvaccinated.

I understand your point of more people vaccinated less chance of mutations. Sounds logical. Only issue with that is either it’s 100% vaccinated or the virus has a chance to mutate. And even still with 100% vaccinated there’s always one eh? Lol.

The whole point in my view was to not overwhelm the already struggling health services. Which worked!

Although I have an issue as it seems like blasphemy to question any negative effects. And when you do some digging there is some interesting data amongst the bullshit lol


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 8, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Personally genetically modifying anything leaves question marks for me…
> [SNIP]
> …The first babies with vaccinated parents are only just been born. So a lot to uncover. Just hope we didn’t fuck it all up for a quick fix. But that seems like a human trait.


I know right? The truth is starting to come out though. The first doses of that experimental Pfizer vaccine were given to pregnant women starting in about December 2020. A whole bunch of those babies born from August 2021 onward are reportedly being examined and found to have mutated DNA. Some are exhibiting some really weird characteristics, things like being able to walk through walls, dramatically accelerated healing of wounds, ability to control weather, telekinesis, ability to manipulate magnetic fields, psychic abilities, ability to control fire, ability to shapeshift and other crazy shit like that. 

Apparently there are also some adults with similar abilities gained from earlier tests of similar experimental mRNA vaccine technology in various countries during the Cold War. They've been secretly finding each other and combining their special powers for a while now. They are even starting schools specifically for kids with those mutated abilities to train them and fight for global peace and justice.

The parents of these mutant kids are rejecting them in droves due to their abnormal abilities and shipping them off to places like a special school in upstate New York. That school has its own stealth jet and everything. It's really, really bad, I can't believe we are not hearing more about it. I'm betting the governments of the US and Russia are probably experimenting on some of these unintentional DNA mutant children too to see if they can weaponize them. Do your own research, you'll be able to find the reports too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I know right? The truth is starting to come out though. The first doses of that experimental Pfizer vaccine were given to pregnant women starting in about December 2020. A whole bunch of those babies born from August 2021 onward are reportedly being examined and found to have mutated DNA. Some are exhibiting some really weird characteristics, things like being able to walk through walls, dramatically accelerated healing of wounds, ability to control weather, telekinesis, ability to manipulate magnetic fields, psychic abilities, ability to control fire, ability to shapeshift and other crazy shit like that.
> 
> Apparently there are also some adults with similar abilities gained from earlier tests of similar experimental mRNA vaccine technology in various countries during the Cold War. They've been secretly finding each other and combining their special powers for a while now. They are even starting schools specifically for kids with those mutated abilities to train them and fight for global peace and justice.
> 
> The parents of these mutant kids are rejecting them in droves due to their abnormal abilities and shipping them off to places like a special school in upstate New York. That school has its own stealth jet and everything. It's really, really bad, I can't believe we are not hearing more about it. I'm betting the governments of the US and Russia are probably experimenting on some of these unintentional DNA mutant children too to see if they can weaponize them. Do your own research, you'll be able to find the reports too.


I've long been a holder of a "Secret" military clearance & this is news to me.
Credible? Hell, it must be - it's on the webz.

BS


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Just tried walking through a wall. 

Zero stars - would not recommend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just tried walking through a wall.
> 
> Zero stars - would not recommend.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5098186


You guys have this all wrong. It’s just babies born between September and now that are demonstrating mutated abilities. Everyone knows that the Pfizer vax doesn’t mutate adult DNA the same way, but it does apparently make some guys nuts bigger, especially cousins of famous hip hop artists.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2022)

I went to a memorial service on February 26th due to a Covid death. I was shocked to see half the people attending not wearing masks. We sat in back and left as soon as the service was over.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I went to a memorial service on February 26th due to a Covid death. I was shocked to see half the people attending not wearing masks. We sat in back and left as soon as the service was over.


You didn’t lead with a silly assertion of DNA changes due to vaccination, so this warrants a serious reply. I am sorry to hear about your loss but not at all surprised about the masking observation. 
Last couple of weeks here in Michigan, masking has gone from roughly 1/2 of people to less than 20% almost everywhere. I’m not getting harassed about wearing one in stores, but have definitely noted that my wife and I are in the minority with masking up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You didn’t lead with a silly assertion of DNA changes due to vaccination, so this warrants a serious reply. I am sorry to hear about your loss but not at all surprised about the masking observation.
> Last couple of weeks here in Michigan, masking has gone from roughly 1/2 of people to less than 20% almost everywhere. I’m not getting harassed about wearing one in stores, but have definitely noted that my wife and I are in the minority with masking up.


People harass you for wearing a mask?

I wear one religiously when I'm out & no one has even commented or even given me the side eye for it.
I don't judge others & hope they do the same.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You didn’t lead with a silly assertion of DNA changes due to vaccination, so this warrants a serious reply. I am sorry to hear about your loss but not at all surprised about the masking observation.
> Last couple of weeks here in Michigan, masking has gone from roughly 1/2 of people to less than 20% almost everywhere. I’m not getting harassed about wearing one in stores, but have definitely noted that my wife and I are in the minority with masking up.


We still have a mask mandate but nobody enforces it. It ends end of day March 11th. I was guilty myself the other day when I walked to the store to get some beer. When I got to the shop I realized I had forgotten my mask. I've seen others inside without so I went in, grabbed my beer, and left. But that was just a little market with a nice beer cave and there was nobody else inside. The cashier had theirs hanging from their neck. I'm sure if I had been wearing a mask they would have pulled theirs up. I can't imagine wearing a mask for an 8 hour shift at work.

I'll still wear one if I go to a larger store with more people even after the mandate is lifted. Years ago I rode public transportation for awhile and was always jealous of the Asian commuters that could wear a mask. If I had tried to wear one the bus driver would have likely told me I couldn't ride unless I took the mask off like I was some kind of criminal hiding my identity. Now I can wear one in public and nobody says a thing. People hacking out there lungs in the checkout line. I've walked away from carts or just set my carry basket on the ground and walked out of stores in the past. 

I'm going to a concert this Thursday and I'm sure that it won't be enforced and most will take off their masks. You're supposed to show proof of vaccination at the door but I'm sure a simple "Yes I'm Vaccinated" will get you in. I'm going to wear my mask while I'm not drinking beer and enjoy the concert. Gotta get back to living sometime.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> People harass you for wearing a mask?
> 
> I wear one religiously when I'm out & no one has even commented or even given me the side eye for it.
> I don't judge others & hope they do the same.


Nice mask loser!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

I kid


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> People harass you for wearing a mask?
> 
> I wear one religiously when I'm out & no one has even commented or even given me the side eye for it.
> I don't judge others & hope they do the same.


No, I haven’t been harassed myself. I have gotten the side eye for masking though, especially when further out in the sticks. I thought I might get asked to leave a outdoorsman-type store in early 2021 when I was one of maybe 3 people out of 30 in the store with a mask on. 

My MIL has been verbally harassed twice, once at a Kroger and once at a Walmart. She’s not generally one to back down but admirably she just walked off both times and didn’t give either person the satisfaction of getting a rise out of her. Middle aged white ladies both times, stereotypical Karen’s.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You guys have this all wrong. It’s just babies born between September and now that are demonstrating mutated abilities. Everyone knows that the Pfizer vax doesn’t mutate adult DNA the same way, but it does apparently make some guys nuts bigger, especially cousins of famous hip hop artists.


Sure pass judgement.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I can't imagine wearing a mask for an 8 hour shift at work.



Try wearing one like this:


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 8, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> No, I haven’t been harassed myself. I have gotten the side eye for masking though, especially when further out in the sticks. I thought I might get asked to leave a outdoorsman-type store in early 2021 when I was one of maybe 3 people out of 30 in the store with a mask on.
> 
> My MIL has been verbally harassed twice, once at a Kroger and once at a Walmart. She’s not generally one to back down but admirably she just walked off both times and didn’t give either person the satisfaction of getting a rise out of her. Middle aged white ladies both times, stereotypical Karen’s.


It's weird in OK. Some guys give my wife shitty looks for masking while she's out alone, but not when I'm with her. I look crazy, so that makes everyone reconsider their practicing of social behavior skills. Plus, everyone is strapped here. I wouldn't fuck around with anyone in the 21st century. You're liable to find out.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I went to a memorial service on February 26th due to a Covid death. I was shocked to see half the people attending not wearing masks. We sat in back and left as soon as the service was over.


Yeah the learning curve there is pretty shallow.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> We still have a mask mandate but nobody enforces it. It ends end of day March 11th. I was guilty myself the other day when I walked to the store to get some beer. When I got to the shop I realized I had forgotten my mask. I've seen others inside without so I went in, grabbed my beer, and left. But that was just a little market with a nice beer cave and there was nobody else inside. The cashier had theirs hanging from their neck. I'm sure if I had been wearing a mask they would have pulled theirs up. I can't imagine wearing a mask for an 8 hour shift at work.
> 
> I'll still wear one if I go to a larger store with more people even after the mandate is lifted. Years ago I rode public transportation for awhile and was always jealous of the Asian commuters that could wear a mask. If I had tried to wear one the bus driver would have likely told me I couldn't ride unless I took the mask off like I was some kind of criminal hiding my identity. Now I can wear one in public and nobody says a thing. People hacking out there lungs in the checkout line. I've walked away from carts or just set my carry basket on the ground and walked out of stores in the past.
> 
> I'm going to a concert this Thursday and I'm sure that it won't be enforced and most will take off their masks. You're supposed to show proof of vaccination at the door but I'm sure a simple "Yes I'm Vaccinated" will get you in. I'm going to wear my mask while I'm not drinking beer and enjoy the concert. Gotta get back to living sometime.


Get some good N95s then who cares what they wear.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Try wearing one like this:
> View attachment 5098272


----------



## conor c (Mar 9, 2022)

Well i off work and testing positive last few days had barely any symptoms had headache first two days that i thought was a monster hangover lol turned out no i feel a lil warm n cold at times but thats it really and my legs felt a lil tired i been lucky ig no major coughing or lack of appetite yet but the appetite bits proly down to still smoking think how it affects you can vary


----------



## xtsho (Mar 12, 2022)

Indoor mask mandate in Oregon, Washington to end Saturday


PORTLAND, Ore. (KATU) — Starting Saturday, March 12, Oregon and Washington will end the mask mandates for indoor public places and schools. The mandate officially lifts at 11:59 p. m. Friday. The state rules do not change federal requirements, which still include masking on public transportation...




katu.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2022)

Seems like they lifted the mask mandate in Chicago, too. I've had 3 gigs in the last week, and no one was wearing a mask, even my buddy who owns the venue, and I haven't seen him without a mask in over a year. I've only been to a few stores, but the only ones wearing masks were the employees. Weird...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 13, 2022)

I still wear a mask anytime I go into a store, or place where theres alot of people. Ill wear a mask until covid is gone,,,,,,, and if it never goes away, Ill wear a mask. I wear nothing but N95 either. No cloth masks. In my neck of the woods/Kentucky, many months ago the governor issued a mask mandate when going into a store, but the R senate overrode his mandate.


----------



## conor c (Mar 13, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I still wear a mask anytime I go into a store, or place where theres alot of people. Ill wear a mask until covid is gone,,,,,,, and if it never goes away, Ill wear a mask. I wear nothing but N95 either. No cloth masks. In my neck of the woods/Kentucky, many months ago the governor issued a mask mandate when going into a store, but the R senate overrode his mandate.


Its never going away i think its endemic it sucks but it is what it is such is life for a while at least and we doing away with masks here soon i think too


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 13, 2022)

I'll still wear an N95 mask regardless.


----------



## conor c (Mar 13, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I'll still wear an N95 mask regardless.


You at extra risk or just worried about getting it in general im just curious is all?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I still wear a mask anytime I go into a store, or place where theres alot of people. Ill wear a mask until covid is gone,,,,,,, and if it never goes away, Ill wear a mask. I wear nothing but N95 either. No cloth masks. In my neck of the woods/Kentucky, many months ago the governor issued a mask mandate when going into a store, but the R senate overrode his mandate.


I wear an N95 as well. When it was at an extreme level in my community I wore a reusable P100.


conor c said:


> You at extra risk or just worried about getting it in general im just curious is all?


I do not want a coagulopathy that will affect me for the rest of my life.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)

Coagulopathy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





For us mere mortals...


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 13, 2022)

Ya I wear the mask still, and everybody stares at me cause I look like a redneck republican, but wearing a mask when i dont have to.. this girl who touches my pp sometimes she got it for Christmas 2021 her taste and smell comes and goes still..I ain't trying to deal with that bullshit life is hard enough


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2022)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 18, 2022)

Please keep wearing masks. It's about all you can do. If you can't isolate, insulate.
This is never going away until there are not enough humans in contact with one another for transmission. And if in the other animals population too? Fuck.
I don't want circulatory, cognitive, or respiratory problems. But, such is this life. I'm not embracing the end yet, but I am aware it is waiting.
In OK, things are as dumb as expected. We do not disappoint. I try not to disturb the sleeping. Im just passing through.
I figure this is the earth making an adjustment. Humans may not be the final achievement. Just needed us to make the plastic for its next idea.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Please keep wearing masks. It's about all you can do. If you can't isolate, insulate.
> This is never going away until there are not enough humans in contact with one another for transmission. And if in the other animals population too? Fuck.
> I don't want circulatory, cognitive, or respiratory problems. But, such is this life. I'm not embracing the end yet, but I am aware it is waiting.
> In OK, things are as dumb as expected. We do not disappoint. I try not to disturb the sleeping. Im just passing through.
> I figure this is the earth making an adjustment. Humans may not be the final achievement. Just needed us to make the plastic for its next idea.


Get yourself a good N95 and don't look back. It's the only thing you can really do. I use the Honeywell DF300N95


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 18, 2022)

I may have hacked their minds...god used to want people to wear a hat. Then god wanted women covered almost completely. Perhaps now, god requires masking. Amen.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)

Oh china , you showed your ass


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I may have hacked their minds...god used to want people to wear a hat. Then god wanted women covered almost completely. Perhaps now, god requires masking. Amen.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5104011


She needs to eat something.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2022)

Has anyone used those Covid-19 Rapid Tests? I took one last week before going over to my mothers for a St Patricks day meal. They may not be 100% accurate but it did make me feel better. I don't understand why more people didn't request the free tests. They ended up giving out a second round. They should be available for free and people should use them. They're really easy to use.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 21, 2022)

Haven't had to use one yet but my wife doubled up on ordering. So, we have 20 tests available if needed.
I've been tested 3 times at the hospital for medical procedures. They got brain matter each time! Makes your eyes water!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Haven't had to use one yet but my wife doubled up on ordering. So, we have 20 tests available if needed.
> I've been tested 3 times at the hospital for medical procedures. They got brain matter each time! Makes your eyes water!


We have a bunch of them as well. The lady got some somewhere else as well. They were giving them away for free along with N95 masks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Has anyone used those Covid-19 Rapid Tests? I took one last week before going over to my mothers for a St Patricks day meal. They may not be 100% accurate but it did make me feel better. I don't understand why more people didn't request the free tests. They ended up giving out a second round. They should be available for free and people should use them. They're really easy to use.


Accuracy is in the hands of the user.....


----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Accuracy is in the hands of the user.....


But you have to use the tests first. I don't understand why many don't bother when you can get tests for free. I'm not talking about taking daily tests but testing before going to some function with multiple people. It only takes 15 minutes. If you test positive then don't go.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> But you have to use the tests first. I don't understand why many don't bother when you can get tests for free. I'm not talking about taking daily tests but testing before going to some function with multiple people. It only takes 15 minutes. If you test positive then don't go.


People don't want responsibility. That's why they have to be reminded that the coffee they just bought is hot and to be careful.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> But you have to use the tests first. I don't understand why many don't bother when you can get tests for free. I'm not talking about taking daily tests but testing before going to some function with multiple people. It only takes 15 minutes. If you test positive then don't go.


We used the ones obtained from our school district a couple of times. Kids are both in person for school and had COVID-like symptoms a couple of weeks ago. We used them as a first cut about whether or not anyone needs to quarantine in the house. We still have to do PCRs for the kids to go back to school after being sick. 
So far both the rapids and the PCRs were negative for our kids, but we’ve heard a few families that were negative on the rapids but positive on the PCRs. Rapids seem to not be as sensitive/accurate as lab tests.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Accuracy is in the hands of the user.....


Then there's a lotta dudes out there that need to be wearing their glasses more!

.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then there's a lotta dudes out there that need to be wearing their glasses more!
> 
> View attachment 5105556.


Off the deck is great! Grass is green.....neighbors wave


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2022)

Dad's rules were girls do their business inside but boys always pee outside.
He worried about the septic system - and then again I think he might have just wanted some of that nitrogen to be recycled.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dad's rules were girls do their business inside but boys always pee outside.
> He worried about the septic system - and then again I think he might have just wanted some of that nitrogen to be recycled.


My rules (dad) for him and anyone else over "as long as we don't see your pecker....you're good." But I've also seen her run and just drop so she doesn't pee herself. Fucking funny! Honey badger don't care!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My rules (dad) for him and anyone else over "as long as we don't see your pecker....you're good." But I've also seen her run and just drop so she doesn't pee herself. Fucking funny! Honey badger don't care!


Your's and mine might just be related.

Her: "Stop at the next place I need to pee"
Me: Stops at rest stop.
Her: Hops out of the car & pee's down a storm drain.
Her: "I told you I had to go!"
LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

Yeah, definitely have something in common lol


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dad's rules were girls do their business inside but boys always pee outside.
> He worried about the septic system - and then again I think he might have just wanted some of that nitrogen to be recycled.


Peeing standing up is an ongoing source of frustration and complaint for my wife. 
As soon as our boys were potty trained, they both took to peeing outside. I was a little boy once, so I knew there was little chance of getting them to stop. It wasn’t even something I showed them, but I definitely got blamed for it. Mom was 100% not a fan.
So, we had to come up with some rules. First rule was “don’t let mom see you doing it.” That worked ok, they started going behind the garage but the neighbor lady sometimes saw them and told their mom.
Second rule was “dont let the neighbor lady see you doing it, she spies for mom”. They were pretty good about following that rule.
They don’t pee outside much now and they are actually fairly well trained to lift the seat when they pee (and usually even put it back down). But, they still miss and get pee all over the rim and sometimes the floor. It drives mom nuts.


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2022)

'GIF' Pioneer Stephen Wilhite Dies From COVID-19


Stephen Wilhite, inventor of the ''GIF'' file, poses with an award backstage at the 17th annual Webby Awards on May 21, 2013, in New York.



The man who spawned millions of memes via his invention in 1987 of the humble GIF has died. Steve Wilhite, whose Graphics Interchange Format helped personalize the internet, lost a two-week battle with Covid-19 earlier this month, his wife told NPR.





www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-03-24/gif-inventor-steve-wilhite-dies-after-battle-with-covid-19[/URL]


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2022)

Why Biden’s Test to Treat Program Still Won’t Mean You Can Walk Into a Pharmacy and Walk out With a Prescription for a COVID-19 Pill


Health experts and pharmacists say the program is well-intentioned, but lacks a lot in execution




time.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/scitranslmed.abm2311



TL;DR?
If you have the Pfizer series get a Moderna booster and vice versa.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/scitranslmed.abm2311
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting good info, per usual!

My wife did two Modernas and then a Pfizer booster in November. She did that mainly because 2nd Moderna made her feel rotten for about a day and she hoped to avoid that with the booster. But, there was evidence already in November that switching series was potentially preferable too.

She did contract COVID during the omicron surge after getting the booster, but it was just sniffles and feeling mildly achey/tired for a day. Milder symptoms than the 2nd Moderna shot.

We aren’t eligible for a second booster yet but I’m planning on doing moderna after having three of the Pfizer series so far. To each their own, but I’m cool with getting vaccinated as much as necessary as guided by science.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2022)

♫ You put the Pfizer in Moderna and you drink it all up. You put Moderna in the Pfizer and you drink 'em both together, put the Pfizer in Moderna and then you feel better.. ♫


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 31, 2022)

My wife made appointments for our 4th shots next week. We've both had 3 Moderna, so I assume we should get a Pfizer this time? What about the next one or two or? Just keep alternating or what?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 25, 2022)

Can you use an expired at-home COVID test?


If you have boxes left over from winter’s omicron surge, they may reach their expiration date this summer.




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

Effect of Early Treatment with Ivermectin among Patients with Covid-19 | NEJM


Original Article from The New England Journal of Medicine — Effect of Early Treatment with Ivermectin among Patients with Covid-19



www.nejm.org


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2022)

New variants are spiking again, coast to coast...


NYC -





LA -


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> New variants are spiking again, coast to coast...
> 
> 
> NYC -
> ...


Most appear to be subvariants of Omicron.


----------



## bam0813 (May 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then there's a lotta dudes out there that need to be wearing their glasses more!
> 
> View attachment 5105556.


I wouldn’t use your foot to lift that seat. Another reminder people are animals


----------



## lokie (May 4, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> I wouldn’t use your foot to lift that seat. Another reminder people are animals


An ass gasket would assist in a pinch.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2022)

I still go shopping etc early in the morning when there's no crowds and don't wear a mask. If I HAVE to go during the day or prime time weekends, I'll wear a mask. Only about 20% or less of folks still wear them around here. Still religious about hand washing, sanitizing and not touching my face when "unclean". 








I’m Still Wearing My N95 Mask Because I Care About Society’s Most Vulnerable


We have ignored the fact that we are all still in this together




time.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I still go shopping etc early in the morning when there's no crowds and don't wear a mask. If I HAVE to go during the day or prime time weekends, I'll wear a mask. Only about 20% or less of folks still wear them around here. Still religious about hand washing, sanitizing and not touching my face when "unclean".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear an N95 everywhere. However today I got my hair glopped so not even a mask!


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2022)

This would be very nice








Intranasal proteins could protect against COVID-19 variants


Proteins designed to be resistant to new SARS-CoV-2 variants protected mice against infection when given through the nose.




www.nih.gov


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2022)

North Korea Says Its Covid Outbreak Is Spreading Fast


State media reported 21 new deaths and a huge jump in suspected cases on Saturday, but it was unclear how many had been definitively linked to the coronavirus.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2022)

I'm going shopping this morning (NOT for baby food) but I will look in that section and see where we are. What do/can young parents do instead I wonder?

​_Edit, yep shelves were empty for the most part_


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm going shopping this morning (NOT for baby food) but I will look in that section and see where we are. What do/can young parents do instead I wonder?
> 
> View attachment 5133730​


We could roll back the re-negotiated NAFTA agreement and the protectionist 17.5% Tariff from 2017 and import all we need from Canada. Then we could start breaking the monopolies.

PS I came from a time when my family made their own formula. It was a mix of evaporated milk (Pet to be exact), water and Karo syrup. I'm sure it's on the internet. That will work in the short term.


----------



## neosapien (May 15, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm going shopping this morning (NOT for baby food) but I will look in that section and see where we are. What do/can young parents do instead I wonder?
> 
> View attachment 5133730​


Around my area it's pretty bad. That's half of my Facebook feed, pictures of empty shelves. I think part of it is just like the chlorine shortage last year. The news talked about it and people panic bought more than they needed and made it way worse. All the Roe vs Wade stuff and can't even feed the ones already here.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2022)

O


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2022)

More free tests available








COVID.gov/tests - Free at-home COVID-19 tests


Every U.S. household is eligible to order 4 free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests.




www.covid.gov


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2022)

With the baby formula shortage, what should I do if I can't find any?


Shortages of infant formulas have occurred in some stores, mostly due to pandemic-related supply chain issues and a recent large-scale recall of contaminated products. Read on for tips for families struggling to find infant formula.




healthychildren.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2022)

Just got my 4th poke. 3 Phiser & this one was Moderna. Dude was gonna give me another "P" but I asked nicely & he actually agreed with me (and C2G). Thanks for the tip sweetie.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 21, 2022)

Ok numbers look good. The percentage of public masking is 1% or lower. I keep seeing a slow increase in natl. numbers. So, I expect to see it here in 3 weeks or so. Depends on layovers or vacationers maybe? 
I kept thinking where have I seen this pattern before?

Looks like a heartbeat without the below the line parts. 
If we see a small bump in the summer, is a larger bump coming for winter? And will it be an increase as large as the last one? That would be significant.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Ok numbers look good. The percentage of public masking is 1% or lower. I keep seeing a slow increase in natl. numbers. So, I expect to see it here in 3 weeks or so. Depends on layovers or vacationers maybe? View attachment 5136998
> I kept thinking where have I seen this pattern before?
> View attachment 5136999
> Looks like a heartbeat without the below the line parts.
> If we see a small bump in the summer, is a larger bump coming for winter? And will it be an increase as large as the last one? That would be significant.


We are seeing a spike right now








COVID-19 United States Cases by County - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Johns Hopkins U.S. County Level COVID-19 Tracking Map




coronavirus.jhu.edu





You can dial down and see how your county is doing.


----------



## ISK (May 22, 2022)

This CTV website compares the number of COVID cases in American states & Canadian provinces/territories.

(the webpage takes about 10 seconds to load up) 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coronavirus/covid-19-in-the-u-s-how-do-canada-s-provinces-rank-against-american-states-1.5051033


----------



## tyler.durden (May 22, 2022)

ISK said:


> This CTV website compares the number of COVID cases in American states & Canadian provinces/territories.
> 
> (the webpage takes about 10 seconds to load up)
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coronavirus/covid-19-in-the-u-s-how-do-canada-s-provinces-rank-against-american-states-1.5051033


All mask mandates have lifted in Chicago, and I suspect most of Illinois. It is surreal to take an Uber, walk into a store, even go through the airports with absolutely no mask! About a quarter of the people still wear them, but it is up to the individual...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2022)

I started wearing a mask everywhere indoors now. Mandatory at work. Face shields splash guards are still mandatory but hardly anyone wears them . I like them ok. They definitely give an added layer of protection when starting IVs and spattering blood. Aspirin can turn blood to water.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I started wearing a mask everywhere indoors now. Mandatory at work. Face shields splash guards are still mandatory but hardly anyone wears them . I like them ok. They definitely give an added layer of protection when starting IVs and spattering blood. Aspirin can turn blood to water.


Make sure it's an N95. I recommend these:


https://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-DF300-Flatfold-Disposable-Respirator/dp/B08YJ3HNN7


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Make sure it's an N95. I recommend these:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-DF300-Flatfold-Disposable-Respirator/dp/B08YJ3HNN7


Those are great . I scheduled my 4 th shot (2nd booster) for Friday . I choose the Pfizer because my previous 3 shots were Moderna. I overheard a coworker today saying she was in close contact with a covid positive patient and was never told she was covid positive. She was upset and rightfully so. I am hearing things about a flu going around and it’s like … flu? It’s not flu season . Last I heard only 3 positives in the hospital . But it’s sloppy so who really knows. I know for sure there is a lot of school children getting it. Canceled my gym membership at just the right time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2022)

An uptick in Covid positive patients today. 
this sucks. Here we go again. Stay safe and get another shot
ASAP.
My husband got a text from the CA Dept is Public Health to go get your booster shot ASAP.
I am glad I am in California now for this wave . People are so much more compliant and respectful about this than where I was living before.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

Even with double boosters and the Pfizer 5 day anti viral, I was sick as a dog the 2nd week of having covid. My blood oxygen was down to 85 and I could barely move. It was the sofa or bed for a week straight and then it broke.

I would say avoid it at all costs....I'm wearing an n95 in all public indoor spaces, because I know I can still get it again!!

Scary shit!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Even with double boosters and the Pfizer 5 day anti viral, I was sick as a dog the 2nd week of having covid. My blood oxygen was down to 85 and I could barely move. It was the sofa or bed for a week straight and then it broke.
> 
> I would say avoid it at all costs....I'm wearing an n95 in all public indoor spaces, because I know I can still get it again!!
> 
> Scary shit!!


Wow, sorry to hear how Sick you were. That’s horrible . Do you have a weak immune system from a health condition? There are so many covid patients coming in now it’s crazy. Swarms of them. In fact i have one to take care of now. Good luck . Be careful and take care.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, sorry to hear how Sick you were. That’s horrible . Do you have a weak immune system from a health condition? There are so many covid patients coming in now it’s crazy. Swarms of them. In fact i have one to take care of now. Good luck . Be careful and take care.


YOU take care also.


----------



## Carnitastaco (May 25, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> All mask mandates have lifted in Chicago, and I suspect most of Illinois. It is surreal to take an Uber, walk into a store, even go through the airports with absolutely no mask! About a quarter of the people still wear them, but it is up to the individual...


It's been a few months. You're due for your 5th bout of it. Have you tried Balance of Nature?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> It's been a few months. You're due for your 5th bout of it. Have you tried Balance of Nature?



Lol. No more covid for me, thanks. Never heard of Balance of Nature, is that me being eaten by some large animal?


----------



## Carnitastaco (May 25, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. No more covid for me, thanks. Never heard of Balance of Nature, is that when I'm eaten by some large animal?


We'll see, there's time yet.

It's fruits and veggies in pills for those who won't eat actual fruits and veggies.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> We'll see, there's time yet.
> 
> It's fruits and veggies in pills for those who won't eat actual fruits and veggies.


Ah, I see. I take many supplements, including Green Vibrance and Miracle Reds, both concentrated fruit and vegatable powders with pre and probiotics. Good stuff...


----------



## Carnitastaco (May 25, 2022)

Huh. Now you've got me thinking.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, sorry to hear how Sick you were. That’s horrible . Do you have a weak immune system from a health condition? There are so many covid patients coming in now it’s crazy. Swarms of them. In fact i have one to take care of now. Good luck . Be careful and take care.


No, my immune system is good I believe (for a 60 year old). My friend that went with me that also got it, accidentally infected a co-worker....That co-worker and her boyfriend who also got it, have been sick for a full month now, and they are both in their early 40's. No energy, dead tired is what they are saying....The woman has been off work for a full month, with no pay the past 2 weeks so probably not faking it.


----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)

Eating lots of ginger, garlic, and onion Is a good way to boost your immune system 

Another thing to help mitigate possible Covid exposure is to take a shower after being around large crowds, wash your nostrils and gargle with antiseptic mouthwash like Listerine.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Eating lots of ginger, garlic, and onion Is a good way to boost your immune system
> 
> Another thing to help mitigate possible Covid exposure is to take a shower after being around large crowds, wash your nostrils and gargle with antiseptic mouthwash like Listerine.


I was on a cruise ship for a week, is what got me, and 2 of my friends. Probably didn't help taking the bus in Bermuda either!! We did wear n95 masks everywhere though.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Eating lots of ginger, garlic, and onion Is a good way to boost your immune system
> 
> Another thing to help mitigate possible Covid exposure is to take a shower after being around large crowds, wash your nostrils and gargle with antiseptic mouthwash like Listerine.



Any links to credible sites that these methods are effective?


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Eating lots of ginger, garlic, and onion Is a good way to boost your immune system
> 
> Another thing to help mitigate possible Covid exposure is to take a shower after being around large crowds, wash your nostrils and gargle with antiseptic mouthwash like Listerine.


After work when I get home I get in the door and start stripping my clothes off and can’t get to the shower fast enough.


----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Any links to credible sites that these methods are effective?


Credible sites? I'm not saying that they will prevent or cure Covid but Garlic, Ginger, and Onions are well known for their health benefits and for boosting the immune system. They've been used in ancient medicine for thousands of years. Many of today's drugs are just synthetic compounds based from natural sources.

It's well known that the sinuses and throat are prime breeding grounds for germs to flourish so keeping the inside of your nose clean and your throat disinfected obviously is going to help limit the amount of germs that are present.

All I know is that I very rarely get sick and when I do it's always mild and only lasts a couple of days. I've been to several concerts in the last couple of months and haven't worn a mask. I haven't gotten sick and all the self tests I've taken have been negative. I've had a very strong immune system my entire life. I've also eaten healthy all my life and stay healthy with exercise and diet. Some of us just don't catch stuff. Is it my diet or something to do with my physiology? I don't know but I love garlic, ginger, and onion and will continue to eat lots of all of them. It can't hurt but it's definitely not a cure or replacement for taking the proper measures and getting vaccinated and taking booster shots. 

I'm not saying eat lots of garlic and you can't catch covid. But these foods do have value in boosting the immune system. That's beneficial in itself and it's so cheap and easy to include these foods in your diet that it doesn't make sense not to unless you have an allergy.


"Among these, garlic (_Allium sativum_) is one of the most widely used ones. When extracted and isolated, these compounds exhibit a broad spectrum of beneficial effects against microbial infections as well as cardioprotective, anticancerigenic, and anti-inflammatory activity" 



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4417560/



"Garlic contains allicin. This is a strong antibiotic. It’s released when cloves are crushed or chewed. Garlic has been used as an antiseptic, antibacterial, and antifungal agent. It may help the body resist or destroy viruses and other microorganisms. It does this by boosting the immune system." 






Garlic - Health Encyclopedia - University of Rochester Medical Center







www.urmc.rochester.edu






"Early evidence suggests garlic may help prevent colds. In one study, people took either garlic supplements or placebo for 12 weeks during cold season, between November and February. Those who took garlic had fewer colds than those who took placebo. And when they did get a cold, the people taking garlic saw their symptoms go away faster than those who took placebo."









Garlic Information | Mount Sinai - New York


Learn about Garlic or find a doctor at Mount Sinai Health System.



www.mountsinai.org






"A before-and-after randomized clinical trial of 60 seconds of swishing and gargling 20 mL of a mouthwash formulation effective for killing _Neisseria gonorrhea_ in vitro showed 16 of 33 mouthwash garglers (48%) became culture-negative 5 minutes later, compared to 4 of 25 saline garglers (16%; _P_ = 0.013, absolute risk reduction 32%, 95% confidence interval 4% to 51%).

Branded and generic formulations containing the same 4 active ingredients, eucalyptol (0.092%), menthol (0.042%), methyl salicylate (0.06%), and thymol (0.064%), reduced SARS-CoV-2 replication of 3 human strains by >2.6 to >3.1 logs after a 30-second incubation.

On a different continent with coronavirus 229E, a frequently used surrogate for SARS viruses, with incubations of 30, 60, and 120 seconds, the same components inhibited replication by >2 to >4 logs.

The generic versions cost $3 for 50 ounces, which breaks down to 4 (20 mL) to 6 (30 mL) cents/dose.
Hence, for persons without COVID-19 pneumonia but having acquired SARS-CoV-2 in their pharynx at bedtime, swishing and gargling the specified formulation, branded or generic, would be expected to substantially reduce virions capable of replication that can be aspirated during sleep, conferring advantage to the host. Long-term safety of such mouthwash use once daily is not disputed."

Pharyngeal Antisepsis to Reduce COVID-19 Pneumonia


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2022)

raratt said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Credible sites? I'm not saying that they will prevent or cure Covid but Garlic, Ginger, and Onions are well known for their health benefits and for boosting the immune system. They've been used in ancient medicine for thousands of years. Many of today's drugs are just synthetic compounds based from natural sources.
> 
> It's well known that the sinuses and throat are prime breeding grounds for germs to flourish so keeping the inside of your nose clean and your throat disinfected obviously is going to help limit the amount of germs that are present.
> 
> ...


The Journal article seems to take the, 'may not help, but couldn't hurt' approach. Thank you for the links...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2022)

Got my Pfizer covid 19 2nd booster shot this morning at the Safeway Pharmacy and they gave me a coupon for 10% off my grocery’s for getting the shot. I ended up saving $21. That was very kind of them. They also had a very nice private waiting room.


----------



## Rurumo (May 28, 2022)

The soonest they an get me in for my 2nd booster is June 30 lol...the more rural states have much less vaccine for this current wave than they did in the past. I'll just hide until then.


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2022)

So I use to get a good migraine about once a month....Now after Covid I have been getting them multiple times a week, and my sleep has been terrible. A quick internet search tells me this is a thing....Wonderful. 









Migraine and Post-COVID Headache | AMF


Post-COVID headache can affect anyone with COVID-19 and can have an even bigger effect on those living with migraine. Learn more about the symptoms.




americanmigrainefoundation.org





*Symptoms of Post-COVID Headache*
“Most of the time, post-COVID headaches are described as migraine-like headaches,” says Dr. Chiang. “The headache can present like a migraine attack.” People with post-COVID headache typically experience a throbbing pain on one side of their head. Alongside this pain, some people have sensitivity to light and noise and sometimes to touch or smell.

Dr. Chiang says there are many ways people experience and describe post-COVID headache. “For some patients, they experience a headache after COVID infection that is described as a mild, dull headache that goes away,” she says. Other patients experience a “debilitating, worst headache of their life, and it’s…a daily persistent headache that lasts for a long time.”


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> The soonest they an get me in for my 2nd booster is June 30 lol...the more rural states have much less vaccine for this current wave than they did in the past. I'll just hide until then.


It’s very important to keep wearing your mask, after getting the booster. The booster isn’t fully kicked in for 2 weeks after getting it. Governor Newsom just tested positive for Covid. He got his booster May 18th. He must have been sloppy not wearing a mask and obviously the booster hadn’t kicked in yet. Now he is taking the covid pills called Paxlovid. Very unfortunate.

i feel fine today after 24 hour receiving my shot. Last night I woke up a little achy so took some Tylenol and that helped. That was easy.


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s very important to keep wearing your mask, after getting the booster. The booster isn’t fully kicked in for 2 weeks after getting it. Governor Newsom just tested positive for Covid. He got his booster May 18th. He must have been sloppy not wearing a mask and obviously the booster hadn’t kicked in yet. Now he is taking the covid pills called Paxlovid. Very unfortunate.
> 
> i feel fine today after 24 hour receiving my shot. Last night I woke up a little achy so took some Tylenol and that helped. That was easy.


I had my 2nd booster 3+ weeks before getting Covid, and still got it. My first 3 shots were Pfizer and I did Moderna for the 4th. And then I asked my doctor for it and he put me on Pfizers 5 day Paxlovid, and I don't know if I would take it again...I got much sicker after taking the Paxlovid...and my blood oxygen dropped to 85. 

Who knows, maybe I would have died or gotten even sicker without it, but I really wasn't bad at all the first week...sore throat and some head congestion, but after the Paxlovid is when I really got sick, so it didn't seem to help me. Although I have heard many people say they were sicker the 2nd week, so who knows.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had my 2nd booster 3+ weeks before getting Covid, and still got it. My first 3 shots were Pfizer and I did Moderna for the 4th. And then I asked my doctor for it and he put me on Pfizers 5 day Paxlovid, and I don't know if I would take it again...I got much sicker after taking the Paxlovid...and my blood oxygen dropped to 85.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I would have died or gotten even sicker without it, but I really wasn't bad at all the first week...sore throat and some head congestion, but after the Paxlovid is when I really got sick, so it didn't seem to help me. Although I have heard many people say they were sicker the 2nd week, so who knows.


The vaccine stops you from dying it doesn't prevent the disease. Further as the disease mutates it will stop less dying but there should be a vaccine for the Omicron variants soon. Sorry about the headaches, that has to suck. I'd still try Tryptans and possibly CGRP inhibitors.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had my 2nd booster 3+ weeks before getting Covid, and still got it. My first 3 shots were Pfizer and I did Moderna for the 4th. And then I asked my doctor for it and he put me on Pfizers 5 day Paxlovid, and I don't know if I would take it again...I got much sicker after taking the Paxlovid...and my blood oxygen dropped to 85.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I would have died or gotten even sicker without it, but I really wasn't bad at all the first week...sore throat and some head congestion, but after the Paxlovid is when I really got sick, so it didn't seem to help me. Although I have heard many people say they were sicker the 2nd week, so who knows.


Wow, that’s horrible. I was reading a bit about that Paxlovid pill and it sounds very strong . It shouldn’t be taken with certain meds and is a blood thinner. When I read Governor Newsom was taking it I wonder why. Is he not a healthy man? I don’t know if Would take it if I did get Covid . It is supposed to be for people with serious health problems, not healthy people, I thought. 
Sorry to hear about your health issue and all the stuff you are going through. How do you think you got the Covid?


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, that’s horrible. I was reading a bit about that Paxlovid pill and it sounds very strong . It shouldn’t be taken with certain meds and is a blood thinner. When I read Governor Newsom was taking it I wonder why. Is he not a healthy man? I don’t know if Would take it if I did get Covid . It is supposed to be for people with serious health problems, not healthy people, I thought.
> Sorry to hear about your health issue and all the stuff you are going through. How do you think you got the Covid?


Paxlovid is for people age 60 and above, or those more likely to get a serious case of Covid because of a long list of medical conditions...even being an ex smoker qualifies a person for it. 

I got Covid on a cruise to Bermuda, or in Bermuda, even though I wore an N95 as much as possible. I went with a group of 6 and 3 of us were infected. All with boosters, although I was the only one with double boosters. 

The CDC was right....Avoid cruise ships at this time!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> ~ Snip ~
> The CDC was right....Avoid cruise ships at this time!!


I rode ships thousands of miles for 14 years - I have no desire.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I rode ships thousands of miles for 14 years - I have no desire.


I don’t have any desire myself. Covid or not. Especially after finding out I get motion sickness . That is one of the worst feelings ever.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t have any desire myself. Covid or not. Especially after finding out I get motion sickness . That is one of the worst feelings ever.


Most all of the bigger cruise ships have "Active Fin Stabilization" which counteracts the effects of a swell. Not to mention the ships are so enormous it would take nothing short of 20' seas for you to even feel it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t have any desire myself. Covid or not. Especially after finding out I get motion sickness . That is one of the worst feelings ever.


Same here, cruise ships held zero interest for me. I also get motion sick and still became a pilot. You get used to the motion and stop barfing. During aerobatics I lost 2 sectionals before I started bringing plastic bags LOL. If you aren't flying the plane or driving the ship my guess is you could take Dramamine.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Most all of the bigger cruise ships have "Active Fin Stabilization" which counteracts the effects of a swell. Not to mention the ships are so enormous it would take nothing short of 20' seas for you to even feel it.


I am claustrophobic. The idea of getting stuck out there with some crazy asshole …. Not my scene. I have known so many cruise ship fanatics telling me how wonderful and inexpensive it is for a nice long vacation. Just like .no fucking way. Not even free tix would entice me. Not to mention the Pylori bacteria bubbling on the buffet.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ...barfing. During aerobatics...


Reminded me of a guy I knew way way back when. My very first ride in a single engine was an aerobatic plane of his. I thought "heck yeah, I can handle this", He was kind in his maneuvers and landed immediately when I said we had to, but boy, was I sick as hell for a couple of days. I was sorry I didn't keep track of him, he was a good guy. Sold me an old sports car cheap that turned out to be worth a ton down the road. Just now looked him up, he passed away some years back. RIP, Jim.


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2022)

I am super claustrophobic too, and I hate crowds. I would never get an interior room without windows on a cruise ship, but a balcony room is awesome. Like being on the beach. And unless you get caught in a bad storm, you can't even tell you're on a ship. I never wanted to go on one either but after being talked into and going, I absolutely loved it. The ONLY time I ever felt crowded was boarding. 

The buffets I dare say are cleaner than any restaurant held buffet, and I didn't eat there once anyways....There were about a dozen sit down restaurants to choose from. Shows every night, awesome spas, and all kinds of activities, and about 25-30 bars for the drinkers!!

For me, I hate driving, especially in crowded tourist places, so it's great in that aspect.

What's that saying??? Don't knock it until you have tried it. The only way you are going to get "stuck out there with some crazy asshole" is if you bring one with you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Just tested positive for covid, Mamashark too. She's already feeling better. I was really sore and tired the last 2 days. I'm hoping to be back to normal soon.

Edit: my fault. I blame going to the Festival. I'm still ready for next year

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2022)

A Clunky Mask May Be the Answer to Airborne Disease and N95 Waste


Experts say the U.S. government has unintentionally encouraged a dependency on imported masks by failing to promote elastomeric respirators, a reusable mask that is domestically produced.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2022)

__





Pfizer and BioNTech Announce Omicron-Adapted COVID-19 Vaccine Candidates Demonstrate High Immune Response Against Omicron | Pfizer


Omicron-adapted monovalent candidate given as a fourth booster dose elicited a 13.5 and 19.6-fold increase in neutralizing geometric titers against Omicron BA.1 at 30 µg and 60 µg dose levels; bivalent vaccine candidate exhibited a 9.1 and 10.9-fold increase against Omicron Geometric mean ratios...




www.pfizer.com












Moderna's Omicron-targeted booster shot shows promise


Moderna says its new 2-strain vaccine boosts Omicron antibody response eightfold.




www.cidrap.umn.edu


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

Toronto woman facing financial loss of long COVID begins process for medically assisted death


Contracting COVID-19 radically changed Tracey Thompson’s life. It’s been more than two years since the initial infection, but her symptoms still dictate her days, leaving her with heavy-weighted fatigue, robbing her of energy and her ability to work.




www.cp24.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2022)

Covid origin studies say evidence points to Wuhan market


One of the researchers said he hoped the studies would correct the false theory that it came from a lab.



www.bbc.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 28, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Covid origin studies say evidence points to Wuhan market
> 
> 
> One of the researchers said he hoped the studies would correct the false theory that it came from a lab.
> ...


If that researchers aim is to appease the conspiracy theorists, it is going to take a lot more than this article...


Wu-han! Got you all in check.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I had my 2nd booster 3+ weeks before getting Covid, and still got it. My first 3 shots were Pfizer and I did Moderna for the 4th. And then I asked my doctor for it and he put me on Pfizers 5 day Paxlovid, and I don't know if I would take it again...I got much sicker after taking the Paxlovid...and my blood oxygen dropped to 85.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I would have died or gotten even sicker without it, but I really wasn't bad at all the first week...sore throat and some head congestion, but after the Paxlovid is when I really got sick, so it didn't seem to help me. Although I have heard many people say they were sicker the 2nd week, so who knows.


My wife and I are just getting over it. Paxlovid sucks but I'm not exactly sure it didn't help. I felt like crap for the first 2 days of Paxlovid but turned around on day 3 and felt great. I'm vaxxed and boosted once. Still not able to get a second booster unfortunately. Mostly I just got really REALLY congested, in my sinuses, flowed like a river until it didn't, then it just hurt from the sinus pressure. Went through so much Pseudoephedrine I'm pretty sure the feds are lookin at me now. The worst part of Paxlovid was that suddenly everything tasted horrible, like drinking guano tea. All my weed had no terpenes, soda tasted like fizzly sewage water, and food was just blah but I was also dying to eat just about anything,

Today is the first time in almost a week and a half that I've been able to taste my weed. So things are looking up, still getting itchy in the back of the sinuses. Wife took a Covid test yesterday to see if she's cleared it. I'll probably take one this weekend. 

Glad I was able to hold off until fully vaxxed and boosted at least once.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 30, 2022)

My 1st two shots were Moderna then my 1st booster in Dec. was also Moderna. I was going to get a Pfizer shot as a second booster but found out I can't get the Pfizer for my second booster it has to be Moderna if the 1st booster was Moderna.
I got the 2nd booster yesterday after playing pinball at the Pinball Hall of Fame, a little sore around the injection site. 
I'm a simple man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

Omicron boosters will be in in September.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2022)

Kushash said:


> My 1st two shots were Moderna then my 1st booster in Dec. was also Moderna. I was going to get a Pfizer shot as a second booster but found out I can't get the Pfizer for my second booster it has to be Moderna if the 1st booster was Moderna.
> I got the 2nd booster yesterday after playing pinball at the Pinball Hall of Fame, a little sore around the injection site.
> I'm a simple man.
> 
> ...


My first three were Phiser & I specifically asked for a Moderna for booster #2. The corps man said "Good choice, who told you to do that" & I told him you probably don't know her Lol.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 6, 2022)

Study identifies broad-spectrum antibody that neutralizes SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern


Scientists have described the identification and therapeutic evaluation of an antibody that broadly neutralizes major variants of SARS-CoV-2, including the alpha, beta, delta, and omicron variants.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2022)

If you haven't heard, the govt is terminating the free covid test through the mail program.
Gettem while they are still available.









COVID.gov/tests - Free at-home COVID-19 tests


Every U.S. household is eligible to order 4 free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests.




www.covid.gov


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you haven't heard, the govt is terminating the free covid test through the mail program.
> Gettem while they are still available.
> 
> 
> ...


Took my first test yesterday. Came back just as I assumed. Positive. It's not that bad so far though. More tired than normal and a little ache. The worst part is it hurts to cough now since I've been coughing so much.

Thanks for the heads up on the tests. I learn a lot of stuff on here,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Took my first test yesterday. Came back just as I assumed. Positive. It's not that bad so far though. More tired than normal and a little ache. The worst part is it hurts to cough now since I've been coughing so much.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the tests. I learn a lot of stuff on here,


Since I had only ordered once they doubled my order to 32 individual test's.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 29, 2022)

I know we got tests at least two times in the mail, maybe more IDK. Just tried ordering some before the deadline but already hit the limit.

*This address has reached the current limit for test orders.*
Our records show that the address you entered has already requested the maximum number of free at-home tests allowed. If you need more tests, please visit the COVID.gov "Other Testing Resources" section.


----------



## ISK (Aug 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you haven't heard, the govt is terminating the free covid test through the mail program.
> Gettem while they are still available.
> 
> 
> ...


Here in BC Canada, we can pick up a free test kit from your local drug store....no questions or proof of residency required. 

I picked up another 5 pack as I have all the symptoms of COVID but yet I test negative....tested myself 6 times in 3 days


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 30, 2022)

Found the cure for COVID!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 30, 2022)

My wife just tested positive. Her main complaint is her butt hurts, so she's gonna have our daughter rub it. Everyone is affected differently I guess, .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2022)

ISK said:


> Here in BC Canada, we can pick up a free test kit from your local drug store....no questions or proof of residency required.
> 
> I picked up another 5 pack as I have all the symptoms of COVID but yet I test negative....tested myself 6 times in 3 days


The rapid antigen tests miss some of the Omicron variants. Just as they are now dialing in the vax they should be dialing in the RATs. So don't assume you don't have it, consider a PCR if you don't have 2 vaxes and 2 boosters. I really hope you feel better soon.

PS don't kiss the kitties right now!! It would be a real shame if they got it!


----------



## ISK (Sep 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The rapid antigen tests miss some of the Omicron variants. Just as they are now dialing in the vax they should be dialing in the RATs. So don't assume you don't have it, consider a PCR if you don't have 2 vaxes and 2 boosters. I really hope you feel better soon.
> 
> PS don't kiss the kitties right now!! It would be a real shame if they got it!


I agree, in fact I have told people I have COVID despite the negative tests...or at least I have a flu that nobody wants.

I have 2 Astrazeneca shots and 2 Pfizer booster shots, last one was in July


----------



## ISK (Sep 3, 2022)

So not sure if I had COVID or an Omicron variant or just a flu but it sure has been nasty. 

Started last Thursday (Aug 25) with a sore throat, then progressed to coughing, phlegm in the lungs, non-stop runny nose and a headache, followed by a complete lack of energy. I had to mostly sleep in a lazy-boy because when I laid down in bed my lungs would gurgle with all the phlegm. 

Today my lungs are much better but I'm up at 3am because I had 2 naps yesterday and just can't sleep anymore. 

Haven't smoked a joint (or vape) in 9 days now, so looking forward to a nice fatty and a cold beer


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2022)

Omicron BA.4/BA.5 bivalent vaccines are here. You are eligible 2-6 months after your last booster. If you've had Omicron like many have this summer you can take the vaccine 3 months after your illness. I plan to get boosted now.

Here's an article that talks a little more about this:
https://slate.com/technology/2022/09/omicron-booster-vaccine-bivalent-vaccines-coronavirus.html


----------



## ISK (Sep 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Omicron BA.4/BA.5 bivalent vaccines are here. You are eligible 2-6 months after your last booster. If you've had Omicron like many have this summer you can take the vaccine 3 months after your illness. I plan to get boosted now.
> 
> Here's an article that talks a little more about this:
> https://slate.com/technology/2022/09/omicron-booster-vaccine-bivalent-vaccines-coronavirus.html


Here is the Canadian version which is basically the same information but our eligibility does vary from province to province....same recommendation to wait 3 months if you have been impacted already

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/updated-covid-vaccines-canada-omicron-bivalent-moderna-pfizer-1.6571177


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2022)

ISK said:


> Here is the Canadian version which is basically the same information but our eligibility does vary from province to province....same recommendation to wait 3 months if you have been impacted already
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/updated-covid-vaccines-canada-omicron-bivalent-moderna-pfizer-1.6571177


Thank you!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2022)

Survived the new bivalent Covid booster LOL a few hours of spiking a temp wasn't terrible. I got the Moderna BA.4/BA.5 Alpha protein version.

Found this too: https://www.science.org/content/article/covid-19-vaccines-may-trigger-superimmunity-people-who-had-sars-long-ago


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Survived the new bivalent Covid booster LOL a few hours of spiking a temp wasn't terrible. I got the Moderna BA.4/BA.5 Alpha protein version.
> 
> Found this too: https://www.science.org/content/article/covid-19-vaccines-may-trigger-superimmunity-people-who-had-sars-long-ago


What does a Super immunity outfit look like? Big SI in the middle of your chest with a cape?
 I'll let myself out now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2022)

_"Researchers report that people 65 and older who contracted COVID-19 were substantially more likely to develop Alzheimer’s disease in the year following their COVID diagnosis. Furthermore, the highest risk was observed in women at least 85 years old. The study was published on September 13, 2022, in the Journal of Alzheimer’s Disease"









Alzheimer’s Disease Risk 50–80% Higher in Older Adults Who Caught COVID-19


Older people who had a COVID-19 infection show a considerably higher risk—as much as 50% to 80% higher than a control group—of developing Alzheimer’s disease within a year. This is according to a new research study of more than 6 million patients aged 65 and older. Researchers report that people



scitechdaily.com




_


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2022)

Folks still wearing masks where you are? Probably only 1 in 20 around here at Kroger or Walmart. Stores don't smell like disinfectant in the mornings. I still try and do all shopping first thing and avoid crowds.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Folks still wearing masks where you are? Probably only 1 in 20 around here at Kroger or Walmart. Stores don't smell like disinfectant in the mornings. I still try and do all shopping first thing and avoid crowds.


Mostly the elderly out here.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 20, 2022)

It’s Gotten Awkward to Wear a Mask


“It’s like showing up in a weird hat.”




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 17, 2022)

https://www.scientificamerican.com/search/?q=Who+Is+Dying+from+COVID+Now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Survived the new bivalent Covid booster LOL a few hours of spiking a temp wasn't terrible. I got the Moderna BA.4/BA.5 Alpha protein version.
> 
> Found this too: https://www.science.org/content/article/covid-19-vaccines-may-trigger-superimmunity-people-who-had-sars-long-ago


Just got the new bivalent Covid booster! Timed it for weekend recovery. I got the Pfizer-Bion Tech. We currently have an extremely high breakout in our county right now. Got the flu shot this past Monday so hopefully clear sailing this winter.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Just got the new bivalent Covid booster! Timed it for weekend recovery. I got the Pfizer-Bion Tech. We currently have an extremely high breakout in our county right now. Got the flu shot this past Monday so hopefully clear sailing this winter.


Glad to hear you got it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2022)

The next round of free Covid tests for the USA are available at:








COVID.gov/tests - Free at-home COVID-19 tests


Every U.S. household is eligible to order 4 free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests.




covidtests.gov





I'd recommend ordering them so you know your just miserable from a cold, or the relatives. Getting a bivalent booster and flu shot would help with the alphabet strains we are seeing too.

I got mine, now back to shopping LED lights (yes I know it's just perseveration).


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2022)

"Damn it Jim, I didn't realize these covid tests expire."

Daughter has either covid, flu, baaad cold or some other wonderful modern virus. Can't test till the new ones come, just threw out like 16 expired ones. As usual, this continues to suck...

So I double mask and go over with OJ & supplies and to take her dog out every 5ish hours or so.


So we're hangin' in there.

Hope everyone's holiday season is as disease free as possible.
Good Luck. It's been a long fucking time with this shit, hasn't it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 5238855
> "Damn it Jim, I didn't realize these covid tests expire."
> 
> Daughter has either covid, flu, baaad cold or some other wonderful modern virus. Can't test till the new ones come, just threw out like 16 expired ones. As usual, this continues to suck...
> ...


Good luck. It’s been so long with this shit and the masks are a drag. . Hope she gets better soon. You’re so nice to take care of her and the dog. I read we can send for free covid tests again. Don’t think I will bother. I had my flu shot and another booster 2 weeks ago. My county is the highest in the state for covid right now. Luckily it’s low population so not a lot of crowds . Fuck holiday shopping. Stay safe and Have a happy holiday season.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 5238855
> "Damn it Jim, I didn't realize these covid tests expire."
> 
> Daughter has either covid, flu, baaad cold or some other wonderful modern virus. Can't test till the new ones come, just threw out like 16 expired ones. As usual, this continues to suck...
> ...


Send her for a PCR. The reagents are missing the new variants. If you're young and vaxed no real need to disambiguate it's only at our age it becomes important to know so we can front load with tx.

Merry Christmas handsome


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good luck. It’s been so long with this shit and the masks are a drag. . Hope she gets better soon. You’re so nice to take care of her and the dog. I read we can send for free covid tests again. Don’t think I will bother. I had my flu shot and another booster 2 weeks ago. My county is the highest in the state for covid right now. Luckily it’s low population so not a lot of crowds . Fuck holiday shopping. Stay safe and Have a happy holiday season.


Amen! My kids got stuff I could order off the internet and I cancelled our get together. We'll do it in the new year when it's warmer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2022)

Yesterday i worked alongside 2 anti vaxxers. They were a couple of the most uncool obnoxious arrogant people i unfortunately had the privilege of meeting. The bullshit coming out of them was so disturbing. Thankfully never have to work along side them again. I kept my option to myself because it could have gotten ugly real fast and I was in their house. I should have just left. Next time I will know better if a situation like that presents itself again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yesterday i worked alongside 2 anti vaxxers. They were a couple of the most uncool obnoxious arrogant people i unfortunately had the privilege of meeting. The bullshit coming out of them was so disturbing. Thankfully never have to work along side them again. I kept my option to myself because it could have gotten ugly real fast and I was in their house. I should have just left. Next time I will know better if a situation like that presents itself again.


With so much misinformation running around many don't know what to believe - Myself included.
We defaulted to science & are boosted & all poked up.
The fucking disinformation trolls are effective though. : (


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> With so much misinformation running around many don't know what to believe - Myself included.
> We defaulted to science & are boosted & all poked up.
> The fucking disinformation trolls are effective though. : (


This stuff kills COVID inside and out. The doctors don't know what's they're talking about.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)

Never have to worry about catching it again either.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Never have to worry about catching it again either.


Your farts will never smell cleaner.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> With so much misinformation running around many don't know what to believe - Myself included.
> We defaulted to science & are boosted & all poked up.
> The fucking disinformation trolls are effective though. : (


She was a healthcare worker for 0ver 30’years and not vaxxed. Now all prideful about I told you so because cancer rates are up 30% and the side effects from the vaccines are going to be showing up soon and those that got vaxxed are all going to have serious illness. And myocarditis, blah blah… now it’s all about screaming , the vaccines did it to you!!! The vaccines work that’s why we did them. Why don’t you believe? Because you didn’t get sick and think you have been had? There was a period of time when we didn’t have the Omni vax and the vax we did have wasn’t effective and people getting that booster did get sick but now with the all inclusive vax. It’s the golden ticket.


----------

